# Abroadies Chat 2009



## Martha Moo

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Coconutkym FET    Testing 20/09    


Abroadie's Miracles 

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE FET   
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF    
Joeyad DE IVF IM Barcelona   
Beanie10 Ceram DE  
badgerb Ceram DE   
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
earthe kitt Invamed DE   
HEM IVI Barcelona DE   
Nat210 Ceram DE   
Vindo Serum Athens DE    
Boakie Ceram DE   
Hola69 Altra Vita DE   
Becca1969 EGV, Latvia DE  
Radnorgirl  
Brownowl CFC DE   
Lazydog Ceram DE   
WWAV! (AJ)IM Barcelona DE   
Janeup IVI DE IVF   EDD 27/12/07 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Druzy  
Bonnie/b123     EDD 02/03/08
Plurps IM DEDS   
RSMUM Reprofit DE   15/05/08
Solar2001 DE ICSI at Imfer in Murcia  
Ms Minerva DE IVF    EDD 05/11/08
Mini-me ISIDA DE IVF  
Penelope Positive Ceram  
Jaydi Serum Athens DE IVF  
MrsBunny IM Dec 07   
alcoholictart DEIVF Isida    
AlmaMay Serum  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx   
*
Abroadie Crew   * 

*
SPAIN   * 

Jet Ceram  
Bel Ceram 
River Ceram 
Jassie Ceram 
Casey Ceram 
Pinkpaula Ceram 
Andream Ceram 
Valie Ceram 
Kone Ceram 
Nat210 Ceram 
NikkiAnk Ceram 
Nosnic Ceram 
Meercat Ceram 
Lozzy Ceram 
Shazzer Ceram 
LaraB Ceram 
Boakie Ceram 
Rosalind Ceram 
Reb Ceram DE 
Lazydog Ceram  
GeorgieB Ceram  
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE 
Plurps IM Barcelona 
Clararose IM Barcelona 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona 
EllieJ IM Barcelona 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE 
roze IVIB DE IVF 
Rozlu IVIB 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona Awaiting donor 
Bluebell IVI Barcelona DE FET 
Pearl IVI DE IVF 
Purplechick IVI DE IVF   
Janeup IVI DE IVF 
Atticus Instituto Cefer IVF 
Radnorgirl Ceram  
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
SpayKay DEIVF at Ordas & Palomo 
Bengal Ceram DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 
Jamina DEIVF 
Wendie IVI Alicante 
Solar2001 DE ICSI at Imfer in Murcia 
Ms Minerva DE IVF 
LEXEY DE IVF Irema  
Laura68 DE IVF IB Alicante 

*
Russia   * 

Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 

*
 Czech   * 

Weeble Fertimed DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed DE IVF 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 
Dawnguzz DE IVF    
Yonny Reprofit  
RSMUM Reprofit   
Larkles Reprofit, Fet   

*
 Greece   * 

gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
B123 Serum DE IVF 
Vindo Athens DE 
Mickle Chania DE IVF  
Lesleyj Chania DE IVF 
Shadowseeker Serum Athens 

*
 Germany   * 

Andy_N_Yil Munich ICSI 

*
 South Africa   * 

Brownowl CFC DE IVF  
Tinkelbunny DE Care clinic, Durban,  
*
 Turkey   * 

Buster24 Istanbul IVF 

*
 Poland   * 

Schmoo73 Invimed 
Cat68 Aug 08 

*
 Latvia   * 

*
 Barbados   * 

CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*
Ukraine   * 

Druzy ISIDA DEIVF 
Mini-me ISIDA DE IVF  

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona 

I want to wish you all      vibes...*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

new home for lots more chatter
If there are any amendments just let me know and i will update for you

Em


----------



## shadowseeker

Hi Heffalump - could you put us down as going to Serum please

Thanks

San and Steve xx


----------



## larkles

Hi Em

Can you please delete me off the Spain board on the list and put me on the Czech-Reprofit for FET

Many thanks
larkles
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Everyone!

Lexey - thinking of you today    I hope you had someone to look after you for a change.

Skirtgirl - Hugs to you as well.

Pen - no symptoms is the perfect pregnancy on paper, but because everyone on here has found it so hard to get that way, is it any wonder that we all want a bit more proof than others?  I hope your symptoms are nice and gentle when they do kick in!

Laura - OMG - no water in this weather?  Hope its back on today.

San & Steve - Are you off to Serum soon?  Hope it all goes well.

Mini-Me - You will be meeting your little one so soon, really good luck for Monday, I hope you have a very easy time!

Cat - Fingers still crossed for you while you are over in Warsaw

Bron - sorry to see you are still floored by morning sickness, but it was brilliant to read you are feeling the baby moving!

Mrs B - how are you feeling?

Sasha - I think you were starting a new job - hope everything is going well for you.

Bonnie - still working on a date to come over, are you getting round ok in the snow in Paris?

Dawn - haven't heard from you for a while, hope you are ok.

Almamay - Hope you have an uneventful night and that you are wearing lots of layers to keep the cold out!

Jaydi - I am so glad that he scan showed your littlie up so well, but I do wish they'd give you a photo, doesn't seem fair that they keep them to themselves.  Time to knock you file on the floor and swipe one of their copies methinks......and I hope the fibroid shrinks back for the next scan.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and that you all manage to stay warm - we may well resort to chopping up furniture if we get through all our logs as our electric heating doesn't even dent the cold, only the logburner in the sitting room works - maybe we should sleep in the sitting room!!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Jaydi forgot to say how fab for you to see your little one!!!! I hope the fibroid doesn't cause you any problems.


----------



## Newday

Lesley 

thanks for remembering me I still look most days but not posting. I am waiting for af (hopefully next weekend) then going for biopsy 20 days later and then FET the following week.

Just waiting at the moment
dawn


----------



## MrsBunny

Lexey, glad you got through the day yesterday, it's good that you had a little light relief from your daughter going to the wrong place. You certainly haven't lost your sense of humour which is great to see! And very entertaining for us! You obviously get that from your Dad. Lots of love xxx

Jaydi, I'm glad you had a good meet with the midwife and that you've had some reassuring messages about the fibroid. Forewarned is forearmed as they say (think that's right?) so that's the best position to be in right now. I'll be in touch again very soon  

Newday, hope your AF doesn't keep you waiting    

Skirtgirl, thinking of you and admire you for looking ahead to an FET soon  

Mini-me, good luck for Monday - will be looking out for the good news


----------



## MrsBunny

Ooops I hadn't quite finished!

Cat,  that everything is going well for you in Warsaw

Pen, are you reassured yet? Any symptoms? It's still really early yet. I'm being a bit paranoid about going out incase I feel awful or start bleeding or something. I've had a bit of brown spotting and slight bleeding one day but it's gone now. I'm going to have to keep distracted next week to stop myself worrying about the scan on 17th. I researched my MIL's family tree for her 60th birthday but haven't written it all up properly so I'll do that this week if my brain is working properly! I'll write to you again soon. In the meantime, make the most of not feeling much but don't forget not to over do it xx

Lesley, hope your DH is at home so you can snuggle up and keep even warmer in front of your log burner - how romantic  

Hope everyone has a good weekend
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Thank you so much Sasha, Lesley, Laura, Lexey,Diva B, Mini Me, Bron, Jaydi, Pen and Mrs Bunny for your best wishes for my FET. 

Pen- Wishing you all the best and positive vibes for your pg and your scan. as others have said your lack of symptoms don't mean anything, I bet they kick in, in a few weeks but hopefully not too bad! 

Mini Me- best wishes for your induction on Monday and I hope it's not too painful. I was induced with Ds and the pain......!!! Soz ignore me!!  It's worth it though to see your little un how exciting 

Jaydi- Glad your babs is doing fine and hope you were reassured by the girls about the fibroid sitaution. Your midwife sounds great! 

Mrs B- Good luck with the scan on the 17th.  How very thoughtful of you to research your MIL's family tree. I bet she will appreciate it.

Lexey- Where's Anfield?  Only joking course it's the home of Football, I used to live in Southport and I'm a Liverpool fan 
I'm glad the funeral went well apart from your poor daughter getting the venue mixed up. Glad you saw the funny side, although I bet the vicar's face was a picture. Good luck with your cycle in FEB.

Hello too to RSMum, Skirtgirl, Larkles, San and Steve, Nats and Dawn 

Alma May- Hope your doing well and have got your feet up and enjoying your pg  I just hope your pg hormones rub off on me as I'm in Warsaw at the mo having a FET. I am enjoying reading your blog 

Update on moi

Arrived in Warsaw yesterday and had a scan at the clinic with Doc Annetta. As i had done OPK that morning and it had come up with LH surge , the Doc indicated to me that I was ready to ov as the follicle was ready to burst. My lining was 15mm wich she was pleased about. I had a scan today and it showed that I had ov and FET will be on Monday. Doc congratulated me on the timing of my visit and that it coincided with me ov. I'm quite lucky that my cycles are regular just not lucky with staying pg!! As mentioned before I have 2 embies on ice and Doc A says that if both survive it gives me a 20-35% of working which I thought was great on a FET. Even if 1 survives it gives me a 8-15% of working which is okish!

Love
C xx


----------



## Laura68

Afternoon Abroadies

Look at us, chatting so much we've had to start a new thread.

Cat - congrats on your perfect timing!  And your lining sounds perfect too.  Fingers crossed for Monday.  Your odds sound pretty good to me, so sending you lots of   

Lexey - lovely to see your posts - you are funny.  It sounds like your Dad would have enjoyed the celebration of his life, with those funny things going wrong.  Can't believe the vicar forgot the Lord's prayer!  I like the story about your Dad making you get on the school bus and then you getting off at the next stop.  Your spelling makes perfect sense!  Hope you continue to feel OK. 

Dawn - so nice to see you dropping in, and I'm really glad you posted about your next FET, so we can all be sending you lots of positive vibes.  Good luck!  

Mrs B - I still feel like you, ie paranoid about going out, or worse still, being away overnight.  That'll probably stay the entire pregnancy!  The spotting is a good sign, that embie digging itself in.  

Lesley - our house is absolutely freezing too.  No matter how long the heating is on for, I think it all just goes straight out the windows - they are the original Victorian sash windows, look nice, but sooo drafty, despite draft-proofing!  Your log burner sounds nice  - I hate being cold, and that would suit me just fine to have a burner.  Luckily, our water has now been fixed - we now realise how low the pressure was before - the shower practically blew my head off, it's now so powerful!

San and Steve when are you off to see Penny for treatment?

Skirtgirl - hope you are OK hon.  

Hello to Pen, Jaydi, Larkles, Bonnie, Heffalump, AlmaMay, RSMum, Mini Me, Sasha.... oh god I know I've forgotten loads of names, sorry, I've got no brain today....

Have lovely weekends, all of you.

Laura xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi all,

LesleyJ, Cat and Lexey thanks for your kind words, am feeling much more relaxed today and am finally taking notice of what everyone is saying and not worrying about symptoms.  I do admit to having done a pee stick this morning (Bron that’s your fault! but really helped me to start believing things so thank you for the idea) which came up almost instantly with a big fat line so am going to just start to enjoy things now. I am having some fluttery fillings in my tummy and feeling a bit queasy but could be imagining things who knows! Am definitely going to stop worrying now though.

Mrs B, sorry you are having a little bit of bleeding but this is really common as you know, so am sure everything is fine. Not long now till that scan and some reassurance for you. Bet you can’t wait to see your little one.  Don’t worry about me over doing it, have turned into Mrs lazypants!

Cat very best of luck for Monday have everything crossed for you    

As we are officially six weeks today (the adding 2 weeks bit still throws me a little) I thought I would add a ticker to my bit at the bottom and I have set it up but don't know where to post the html, anyone help?

Pen
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Pen - you should definately add a ticker. Click on your profile then in the modify profile box choose forum profile information. Scroll down to the bit with your signature and just add the HTML code there.
I look forward to seeing it counting down to the big day!  I'm sure those symptoms are going to start in earnest soon!

dawn - great to see you have a FET lined up        and FET for you too Larkles - hurrah     

Cat - fingers crossed for you too     

Mrs Bunny - stop that worrying and relax. I'm sure you are going to be absolutely fine. Roll on the 17th and your scan.

Jaydi - sorry to hear about your fibroid concerns. It seems like the other girls have been very reassuring and you will surely be monitored closely. Your baby sounds like he or she is doing fine. I'll be doing my Crusoe predicts the sex soon ... I'm working on it!

Skirtgirl - I was so sorry to read your news      you have had a truly horrible time. Take care of yourself.

Mini-me - can't wait to hear your news.    

We met the medical advisor re: our little boy this week and it was all good news. We meet the foster carer this next week and have spent today taking photos of all the rooms in our house to make a photo book to hand over after matching. It was surreal to be running a bath filling it with bath toys, draping a childs towel and flannel over the edge of the bath and photographing it all but it all takes us one step nearer!

sending love to all abroadies - I'm having real trouble keeping up with you all individually and I'm afraid it's only going to get worse.

Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thank you Crusoe, that worked and now have my ticker!

Loved hearing about you running a bath for your little boy, brought a tear to my eye, how wonderful and excited you must feel right now. Hope you and DH are enjoying the preparations!

Pen
xxx


----------



## alcoholictart

Hi Heffalump and ladies

Please can I join in on this thread and be added to the long list? 

I've been lurking for a while now having had DE IVF tx at Isida in Ukraine. I've been posting on the Ukraine thread during tx but felt it was now time to move elsewhere  as I had my scan last monday at just over 6 weeks and it revealed twins!  I'm so so excited and terrified both at the same time!! I just want to get past the "safe"12 week stage!

Mini me suggested I try this this thread. Mini me good luck on Monday with the induction - I'm so excited for you! My sister was induced two weeks late and she said it was brilliant and she would do it again - no pain with an epidural! 

I've been a bit concerned because I feel absolutely fine - all my pregnancy symptons have vanished! The only thing that's changed is that I can't get comfortable sleeping in my usual position on my tummy. My DH says I've begun snoring like a donkey braying - charming - because I've begun  to sleep in odd positions! I tell him it's my revenge for the many sleepless nights listening to him snoring!  

Has any body got any suggestions for a silent good nights sleep?!

love 
alcoholictart xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Welcome and congrats Alcoholictart.  I'm sure the girls will make you feel at home.

Lesley - Good to speak to you earlier.  I did dress warm for working overtime last night.  The night went fast because we were busy and I didn't get to bed too late.  Can't wait to see you next weekend.  We must get our diaries out and plan a trip to visit Bonnie in Paris.  Road trip, road trip   

Crusoe - I can't tell you how happy I am for you.  I remember "meeting" years ago here and on IVFC on the IM Board.  You deserve much happiness because you have so much love in your heart.  

Pen - Glad you are feeling less worried.  I always knew that the 2ww would be a breeze compared to the worry after a BFP, especially after so much loss.  I had sore boobs at first but that varied early on.  The one thing I notices was that they were more sore in the evening.  I was mainly really tired.  I’ve only had a little bit of ms from about 7 weeks but nothing more than feeling a little queasy that was cured by a burp.  Driving brings it on.  BTW, I read on a web site that recommended sour candy.  I thought it would make me feel worse but it sure does work.  

Mrs B – Hope the spotting stops.  I love doing family history.  I went to Sicily this past April to research my father’s mothers family.  I went to the villages my great grandmother and great grand father were born.  It was amazing.  I’ve been emailing my family in the States and gathering information.  Hope you are enjoying it as much as I do.

Lexey – I’m glad your dad got a good send off and your daughter provided some humour for the day.  

Dawn – So good to hear from you!  Hope AF plays ball and you are able to start your FET.  

Cat – I’m glad you are enjoying my blog.  I hope it has helped.  I’m thinking of you in Warsaw and hoping your FET is a success.  Have you been to Wedel for a hot chocolate?  My favourite was the cherry hot chocolate.  After my ET I went for borst and bigos at Zagoda Restaurant on Zagoda St and then went around the corner to Wedel and had a hot chocolate.  I’m sure that’s what made the difference.  

Sasha – I think we are due a gossip on the phone.  

Jaydi – I think jokes are definitely out now that we are pg.  When we went for our last scan I asked where I could change expecting they were going to use dildo-cam.  When the doctor said that the scan was on my tummy and I didn’t have to undress I said, “I’m so used to dropping my trousers when I see a doctor’s couch now a days.  The last time I did it I startled my dentist.”  Dead silence.  My IF friends thought it was funny but you develope a dark sense of humour after so much TX that the rest of the world doesn’t understand.    

Larkles – Any other trips planned?  Thanks for sending me a link to your photos.  

Mini-Me – How exciting that you are about to meet your baby soon.  

Bonnie – Have the babies recovered?  How are you doing?  

Skirtgirl – I am keeping you in my thoughts after your very sad news.  

Nats – Super excited that you are going for a FET in Feb.  More details!  We demand more details!  

Laura – We have Victorian sash windows as well and they don’t keep the cold out.  I was thinking of having some shutters made to try and keep it warmer.  The original shutters were stripped from the house when it was “modernised” in the early 80’s when they also took out and bricked up the fireplaces.  Progress.  

San and Steve – When are you off to Athens to see the lovely Penny?  

Diva – Are you going to cycle soon?  Want to cheer you on if you are.  

Giggly – How are you, DH, surrogate and baby?  I saw a made for TV movie over Christmas about an American surrogacy story and I was crying my eyes out.  I know I was supposed to because it was a mushy American TV show but I thought it was done very well.  I was surprised to see anything on TV about IF.  

RSMUM – Thinking of you and the girls.  

Hi to any Abroadies I’ve missed.  

I’m doing well.  I’m 9 weeks and 5 days.  I’ve finally received my NHS booking in appt and information.  I’m excited because I got into the hospital I wanted in London.  It’s a little confusing the information they sent.  The letter says I won’t have a scan at my booking in appt but all the paperwork says I will have a scan.  I’ll be 11 weeks by my booking in appt.  

We made an appt for a private nuncal scan at 12 weeks before we got our NHS appt.  We are still going to go to that one.  It takes the stress out of wondering when the NHS scan will take place.  

I am a bit nervous because I’ve used my own eggs and they must have used a Zimmerframe to fertilize.  We’ve beaten a few odds to get pg so I’m sure we can beat a few more.  I have faith now that I have Penny from Serum on our side.  

Take care,
Almamay


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies 

Hello Alcoholictart -   welcome and fab news about your twins.  Tous said all her symptoms disappeared around about now for a few days and she was expecting twins too - so don't worry!  Just make the most of it.  DH told me I snore louder than the dog - and she's a boxer!  Not kind.  I don't want to worry you but things only get worse as time goes on    I won't go into details...

AlmaMay - so great to hear all your news and you have got into your favourite hospital.  I had the same thing with the leaflets saying I'd have a scan and the nurses saying definitely not.  We have also booked privately for the 12 week scan.  And yes - pregnant women aren't allowed to make jokes are they?  I tried a few times and they just take me seriously and explain everything very slowly.  My GP seemed annoyed I wasn't taking things seriously and got quite snappy when I made a joke when he told me about having a moon face on the steroids.  Well it's going to happen so why worry?  It's disturbing enough that I look like my mum now.  I really need my humour to carry me through.  Love your dentist joke.  

Lexey - have been thinking of you so much this week.  How great that your dad's sense of humour carried you all through - that's really special isn't it?  

Pen - great ticker!

Crusoe - I am soooo excited about your news.  How lovely to think of you making pictures for your son to see.  The bath one is an inspiration.  Will you do a video?  A little boy we looked after had a video from his forever mummy and daddy and he watched it over and over and on the day he just took everything in his stride because he'd seen it all on telly first!  He was a little older than your son though.  Ah now I'm picturing DH doing a Mr Tumble  . I'm getting carried away now but I feel so happy for you.  I remember mocking up a bedroom scene for our little girl with toys and bits - it IS surreal isn't it?  But she remembered everything and still looked at album when she came to live with us and used to talk about it all.

Mrs B - love seeing your news on Golden Oldies   You are going to have such fun with your babies growing up together.  Sorry you have been feeling a bit anxious about going out - hang in there it's not for much longer.  big hugs.  

Lesleyj - sending you lots of love and hugs.  I see you maybe going for the minimalist look?   I can see you with duvets, hotty bottles and flasks of tea camped out in your living room for the winter. And why not.  A few hot toddies?  Thanks for making me chuckle so much - you have the best ideas.  Having an Emma Bridgewater plate personalised with the word 'Pregnant' for serving sarnies to my in-laws is just inspired.   As are your T-shirt slogans.  You're a star.  And somehow keeping me sane.  Well nearly  

Laura - how are you feeling?  Thinking of you going for your scan this week.    I know it will be tough to get yourself in the door but just think how amazing you will feel when you see your little ones dancing around.  

Cat - hope all is going brilliantly for you.  Have everything crossed for you.  You have to sample the lucky hot chocs now 

Mini-me - thinking of you tomorrow.  Wow TOMORROW!!  That is so exciting.

Skirtgirl - hope you are doing ok.   We're thinking of you.  Thanks for thinking of me.

Dawn - crossing everything for you.  

San & Steve - good luck with everything.

Bron - hope you're hanging in there.  I hope when you have your baby in your arms you can forget this sickness time.

Sasha - hope your folks are doing ok.  And both of you of course.  Big hug.  

Bonnie -have a fabby time with your visitors soon.  Put them to work and get your feet up  

For us ?  We have a private scan soon so hopefully we'll get scan photos and lots of reassurance.  We're ready for some good news!  I've heard our consultant for the scan is a real charmer - I hope he charms DH too - at last someone might see DH in all this?  
Lesleyj - the thought had occurred to me to swipe a scan photo - they have tons in my file - isn't it crazy?  They won't even let us buy one.  Surely the money could go to charity?  It's madness.

Larkles - so excited for you.  Still haven't seen your photos - I need to join ******** to see them?  Will get onto that today.  I can't wait really but I'll be so envious!  You are right how lovely if we could all go.

Nats - thanks for the advice about discussing the donor.  It's a tricky one isn't it?  Is there something about needing to mention it if the donor has a different blood group?

Laura we won't go for an amniocentesis.  I think the midwife was just trying to tell us our options and thought she was being helpful due to my age.  And no they can't force you.

DivaB - how are things going for you?  You're so lovely and supportive.  Thank you.

Giggly - hope all is going well for you 

Rsmum - lots of love to you all.

Bloobs - hope you're doing ok.  Thinking of you.

What a fabby group we have going!!  Isn't it great?  Good luck everyone.  You really are all phenomenal.  I mean it.  

Lots of love 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## cat68

Hello,

Laura- Best wishes for your next scan. When is it? 

Crusoe- How touching that you took photo's of your home for your little boy. He will be one fortunate boy to have you as a mummy 

Lexey- Sorry to hear that your mum is feeling down, it's early days yet. I bet your a great comfort to her 

AT- Congratulations on your news of twins and welcome to the board 

Alma May- Lovely to haer that you ahve your scans planned and your well. happy rest of pg 

Jaydi- Good luck with your private scan 

Tomorrow is ET day and I'm bricking it. What if they don't thaw out? Panic panic panic  I must keep the mantra going: stay postive and visualise the embies developing  There has been such good news on here over the past few months, I only hope that it rubs off on me. It doesn;t help that there are already 3 pg ladies at work(all a good 10 years younger than me I may hasten to add!) and there are only 10 staff members. The chief exec will do her nut if i announce that I'm with child!! Anyway not my problem as we've been waiting for this for such a long time like a lot of you ladies. 

Just madly now that it's my turn

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  

Almamay and Jaydi - what whopping posts!  Hugs to both of you - I love our chats and e-mails, you are wonderful and I appreciate having you there for me. xxx 

Dawn - I hope af plays ball, and good luck with the biopsy.

Lexey - My thoughts are with you, and I hope that you manage to get a little time to yourself - with regard to going back to work, if it feels right for you, then it is right......

Alcoholictart - welcome to the thread, maybe you should add non- in front of your name for the next 8 months!

Pen - That ticker is a huge step, well done, looking good!

Crusoe - How lovely that you are getting to do photos for your son, he will be with you very, very soon, and I am over the moon for you.

Mrs B - Hadn't realised you were spotting, I know it's your embie hitting a blood vessel whilst burrowing in, but I hope he/she goes a bit more gently from now on!

Cat - Good timing, and great lining!  Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow's transfer.

Mini-Me - Your baby will be here tomorrow, I hope it is a very easy delivery and I can't wait to see your announcement!

I think we've burned every tree in Sussex this weekend trying to keep warm - the Victorians may have been wonderful engineers, but I agree with my other chums who have posted, their windows aren't that good after the first hundred years!! 

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## Laura68

Wow Abroadies!  I can't keep up - so many lovely long posts. Afraid mine will be a shorter one as I'm feeling rough this evening, but I wanted to jump in because I know what a big day it is tomorrow for:

Cat - good on you for your "keep positive" mantra.  It's so nerve wracking, but it's out of your hands now - over to those little frosties.  I'm sure they will be fine and this time tomorrow, you will be officially PUPO.  You must have a hot chocolate like AlmaMay suggests - it worked for her so who knows!

Mini Me - what an exciting day it will be tomorrow.  It's your son's birthday.  Wow, blown away just thinking about it.  Good luck, hon, we can't wait to hear news of your little one's arrival in the world.  

Lexey - good luck back at work, hon.  I did exactly same as you - went back straight after the funeral.  I felt awful leaving my mum, but life has to go on and in a way, you will be able to help your mum even more by being strong and getting on with life yourself.  It doesn't mean that you won't think about your Dad every day - I still do now (have a little shrine to him in my bedroom, a couple of lovely pics that make me smile) - and of course you will have good days and bad days, but you are doing the right thing.  

Hello and welcome to Alcoholic Tart - it really doesn't seem right calling you that when you're pregnant with twins!  I had a scan a few weeks ago too which revealed twins, identical ones.  Hopefully they are still in there - I find out this week.  So it's nice to have another twinnie on here.  Symptoms come and go - you may just be very lucky to have none, although it's also pretty early for you to have them - mine didn't start til around 7 weeks (and have got progressively worse ever since....).

Crusoe - sorry for being soppy, but I blubbed when I read your post.  Your little one is so close to coming home to you forever.  I keep thinking about how excited he must be, knowing that he's going to have a mummy and daddy, and looking at all those photos while being told all those things have been done for him.  Oh god it's setting me off again!  I can't wait til the day you post that he's come home to you.  

Our scan is on Wednesday, thanks for asking Cat, and Jaydi for your kind words.  I have sort of blocked it out of my mind, but I know it will be terrifying.  This is as far as we got last time and I suppose I just can't believe we will get further this time.  DH keeps saying, whatever the news, we'll deal with it, and I know we will.  I just hope and pray that this time we get to tell our friends good news, not bad.  After all, this horrendous nausea has got to be worth it for something...!

Hope all your other ladies are doing well. Sorry for no more personals - just battling sickness tonight... yuk. 

Laura xx


----------



## Sasha B

Cat, my love AlmaMay always reminds me that the lab at Invimed is fantastic and if anyone can get embies through the thaw, they can! Even my very fragmented grade 2 to 3 embies survived. I know you are anxious and no amount of encouragement can change that. I do hope you are able to get a good night's sleep and that there will be some very good news coming your way in the morning.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Cat - sending you lots of love and positive vibes today        

Mini-me - we're all thinking of you today welcoming your little boy 

Laura - thinking of you for Wednesday.  Keep going you're doing brilliantly even if you feel terrified you're doing amazingly.  

Larkles - your photos are fab!  Wow what an amazing trip you had.  How many hours daylight did you have each day?  It all looks magical.  Loved that picture of the reindeer with his head on one side wondering what you're up to - our dog does that.  

Lexey - hope you're doing ok.  Yes I spoke to Tous at the weekend.  She is being such a star.  She has placenta previa and is on complete bedrest in hospital and has been for weeks now.  They thought they would have to deliver her twin boys on boxing day but she's holding on!!  Amazing woman.  And every day the boys grow bigger and stronger.  She's over 29 weeks now.  She's having lots of scans and check ups and the boys are doing really well.  She should be very proud of herself.  Poor love - still has a terrible cough.  One good thing - she said the hospital food is alright.  She can't get on the internet though so is a bit cut off from everyone but she knows we're all thinking of her.  She'd sent DH out with a list of maternity clothes to buy her - she sounded worried - wonder what he bought?  

Lesley - I didn't intend to do a whopping post - you know me - I can't stop talking once I get started  
by the way - when I said minimalist look I was meaning your house when you've put all your furniture on the wood burner - not your new haircut!!

Me? - Only 3 more heparin jabs to go!!  Yay!

Love to all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## mini-me

Cat - very best wishes for FET today.     

Crusoe - it brought tears to my eyes reading your post and picturing you running the bath with all the toys.  How exciting for you now.  

Jaydi - can't believe your scan experiences.  I've got to say that my local hospital has been brilliant - I've had 7 NHS scans and at one scan we got 11 pictures and you don't have to pay, it was only at a later scan we were told there was a box for donations for our special care unit!!  Glad you're having a private scan soon and the consultant sounds great.  Yippee to no more heparin!!

Thank you all for your best wishes - I've got to phone later on today with a view of going in tonight so I don't think he'll be born today.  If they're really busy I won't be going in until Tuesday or Wed - think I'd prefer this as I'd rather go myself.  My sister was induced 2 weeks ago and it took 4 days.    After all the medical intervention, I'd like to do something naturally.  We even tried    (Baby 'Moving' Sex in this case) a few times - first time in about 9 months!!   - but it ain't working!!

Sorry if I missed anyone personally, head a little all over the place at the moment.  

Love to all,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Welcome alchoholictart (would love to know the background behind that name!) and congratulations on your twin pregnancy!  You will find a great bunch of people here.

AlmaMay thanks for the sour candy tip if I ever do develop ms I will keep it in mind (still no sign). How did you go about choosing your hospital, do we have a choice? See I told you I know nothing. I don’t know when to see our GP, how to get a booking in appointment or any of that stuff Doh!   Brought a couple of books at the weekend so hopefully I will get up to speed soon.

You did make me chuckle about your Zimmer frame eggs!   I was reading something this morning that said if you had a fit mind and body you could take years off the actual age of your pregnancy so am sure you will be just fine. As you say you have beaten so much to get here. Dr. Penny really does seem to be a miracle worker.

Mini-Me was just thinking about you and then caught your post, hope you get that call later today, good luck sweetheart!  

Cat good luck for today, hope all goes well! Praying that it is your turn, we are definitely on a role here!    

Laura lovely to catch up with your news. Glad you are as soft as me and blubbed at Crusoe’s post, I think that one got lots of us. Wishing you all the love and luck in the world for your scan on Wednesday, sounds like with all the nausea you are going to have some great news to share with everyone.

Jaydi wow only 3 more Heparin jabs what a milestone, gosh what a relief that will be. Hope you are keeping well and taking good care of yourself.

Lexey good luck with going back to work. Giggly how is your little one coming on? 

Love to everyone.  

Pen
xxx


----------



## cat68

Just got back from the clinic.  The 2 embies didn't thaw out well and lost cells therefore no transfer. Had to keep it together on the bus coming back but now I'm in floods.  To say I'm gutted is an understatement. Just wanna go home now. Where do I go from here?

Cat


----------



## mini-me

Cat - so sorry sweetheart.  

mini-me
xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Cat, so sorry that your embies didn't thaw properly. I know that this is one of the cruelest things that can happen during our journey - you feel so ready and coming home with nothing is a real blow, it's so out of our control. You will know what to do next all in good time. For now, you need to look after yourself and you know we're all here if you need support.



xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Cat - so sorry to hear this, hugest of hugs to you.  Clutching at straws here, but if you have just ovulated, could they do an IUI if you have frozen swimmers over there?

Lots of love

Lesley xxxxx


----------



## Laura68

Oh no Cat, I'm so sorry and worse that you are stuck out there now and want to come home.  I know you must be absolutely gutted - the worst thing is feeling so ready and not even having the chance to get started.  I hope you get home soon and have some r and r before thinking about the next step.  

Lots of  

Laura


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Cat, am so so sorry to read your news.  As the others say this is one of the cruelest things that can happen and I am so sad for you.

Take a little bit of time to be kind to yourselves and rest up. We are all here thinking of you and just wishing we could take some of the pain away from you. I am so sorry.   

Pen


----------



## crusoe

Cat     

I am so sorry - a similar thing happened to me a few years ago, when we lost all 4 of our beautiful frosties. It was devastating and I felt especially low as we had had a pregnancy (a very brief one) from the same batch of embies so had thought they were really good strong ones.
It is horrible being stuck in a foreign country when the whole purpose of being there has vanished. I hope you can come home soon (any chance of changing your flight) and that once home you can grieve and come up with a plan for the future. Having a plan always helps I find.

Thinking of you and sending a hug  
Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Cat - I am so sorry.      I know no words can help.  Do try and change your flight and get home as soon as you can.  Look after yourself xoxoxo


----------



## Jaydi

Cat sending you so many hugs today.   This is very sad news.  I really feel for you - it's all wrong to feel so empty after all your preparation and dreaming of this day.   I hope you can get back to DH & DS very soon.

Don't worry about what next.  You are an amazing woman and you will know what to do next - you've got all your FFers to help you too.  You're not on your own.  

  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## cat68

Thank you ladies for your kind comments you are such caring girls  Me post coming up soz........ 

Lesley- So thoughtful to ask about IUI but I had ovulated a couple of days ago and Dh didn't leave any frozen swimmers.

Crusoe- Thank you for sharing your story about your 4 embies that unfortunately perished. It does help to know other people have been through it, although it's so cruel. I am the same as you as i had an early m/c from the same batch of embies. Your right it does help to have a plan to fall back on.

I tried getting another flight back before wed but they were either booked up or flying to London and the prices had shot up. Will come back early on Wed. Can't wait to see Dh and DS, have miseed them so much. It really tucked at my heart strings when Ds said he was missing me so much (I haven't told him where I am, he thinks I'm staying with a friend)

At the clinic this morning Doc Karwecka was really apologetic about the lack of embies and gave me four options

1. do nothing and fly back home
2. embryo donation
3. egg donation with Dh swimmers
4. Short protocol ICSI next time.

She put me on the stop with the ED as I never really thought about it before. Perhaps foolish, as my eggs aren't probably up to much. Obviously I had to talk to Dh about it, but he was adamant he didn't want to go down the ED or egg donation route.  I'm thinking that if I did ICSI again with my own eggs that I would change clinic. Not to say that Invimed did anything wrong I would heartily recommend them but I did find that apart from Doc K there was a language barrier with the receptionists and the nursing staff.  I have heard very good things about Scanhealth clinic in Norway. I have been in contact with a lady that has just come back from having tx there, she's got a BFP and she's in my age group. That might be my next move!

Love
Cat xx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Cat

Ah bet you can't wait to have a big squeeze with your DS.  I'm glad you've got something so lovely to look forward to.

As for your options, I think you are right to not jump at any of them.  You need time to take it all in and decide what route suits you and DH best.  If he has always been anti DE, then it doesn't seem like the right route for you just yet.  The fact your embies did not thaw properly doesn't necessarily relate to your eggs, and you have conceived before so clearly have good ones in there.  40 is not too old to conceive with your own eggs - lots of women do.  My sister was 41, Alma May is 43 I think, Cherie Blair was 45.  It might be a bit harder than for a 20 year old, but IVF can still work at our age.  It doesn't seem like you necessarily need that solution just yet.  

Norway seems like a good option, and it's meant to be a beautiful place.  If you feel a change would be good for you, and also restore your confidence, it sounds worth looking into.  I wonder if it's also worth asking about how they freeze their embryos.  The traditional method does, unfortunately, have a pretty poor thaw rate, whereas I remember the lovely Jaydi telling me that this new fangled "vitrification" method has a really good (I think 90%) success rate for thawing.  I know Instituto Bernabeu use that method and the Doctor confirmed it had a very good rate of thaw, although we didn't have any left to freeze in the end, but it was one of the reasons we went there.

If I were you, I wouldn't blame your eggs for the embies not thawing.  Sounds like you should talk to a few other clinics / ladies, and of of course DH, and take it from there.

Wednesday will be here before you know it.  Til then, hang on in there, Cat, you're doing really well.  Go and have one of those lovely hot chocolates Amla May described and treat yourself to something nice.

We're all thinking of you.

Laura xxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello there,

May I join you all...?

Just starting on the ED route, and first go hopefully coming up in Feb at Bernabeu in Alicante...

Am so relieved to find you all!


----------



## Sasha B

So sorry Cat. Have PM'd you. xxx

Sasha xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Cat, Felt like i had to type you a quick note because i know that this is one of the most horrible parts of the treatment. I've been there myself and i know its hard. My eggs that didn't thaw were my only chance of having a full biological sibling for my little boy so i was also very upset. Its especially hard for you because you can't get back home. 

Just wanted you to know that i real feel for you and i'm so glad to see that you have started making a positive plan. It always makes me start to heal once i have some idea what to do next. 

Thinking of you.
Izzy x


----------



## larkles

Hi Cat

so sorry to hear that your embies didn’t thaw, it’s something we don’t believe will happen to “us” so am so sorry to hear you had to go through with that  
Have sent you a pm 

Larkles
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi to lovely Abroadie FF and especially those that have asked about me.  Not in one of my better months so far.. sickness continues to attack my kids and the pharmacist today warmed me that February is predicted to be particuliarly bad ... oh joy!!!  

Have tried to keep up the news as best as possible but apologies that have not been able to be very articulate at the moment.  However am sending warm thoughts ( despite icicle toes) from my heart to all of you.

Cat- very sad about your frosties but would also agree that you probably don't need to think ED yet and if ever you do then it sounds like DH would need persuading.  Concentrate on just relaxing right now and getting home.  Have a huge hotel room sleep tomorrow under a warm blanket and a meal in bed perhaps with a rental film.  You have options and support for future steps. 

Mini-me- not sure if you are already on way to giving birth.  Going shopping brought my contractions on.  BMS probably more fun though!  I hope all goes well for you and little one. 

Lesleyj-  I would send you some duvets but afraid we are needing both at the moment too!  I hate the cold.  Why do I live so far from the sun?    WOuld love to see you and Dh  and / or Alma May over here anytime.

AM-  you sound [email protected]  

Jaydi- love your long posts... helps me keep up better!!! 

 and   to everyone.

Bed beckons but babes burst bedrest bientot because besoin bottles.....      :' 

Bonnie


----------



## RSMUM

Dear Cat - so, so sorry to read your news - hope that knowimg your abroadie friends are behind you helps you to heal a little..


----------



## bluebell

So sorry Cat.  I have been there too.  My 1 frostie after DD didn't survive (also my only chance of full sibling for DD). Somehow I didn't mind that so much as it wasn't long after she was born, and it was just b4 Xmas in Barcelona and I did all my Xmas shopping.  I hadn't expected it to thaw successfully somehow as it as only a grade 2.  Next time it happened thuogh I lost 9 out of 10 supposedly Grade 1 frosties.  I was absolutely gutted (depsite still having ET with the 1 embie).  I can relate to that feeling of just desperately wanting to go home and the real sense of intense loneliness.  I buried myself in a good book, and when I couldn't concentrate on that, wandered around Barcelona crying.  It is awful -  after all that build up, to have it all taken away so suddenly.  I remember feeling so angry as my lining was perfect and I felt so ready.  I did on that occasion have the 1 remaining embie txd, but it didn't feel good at all because of the huge loss of 9, and I got a BFN.  Hang in there Cat - your Abroadies pals are here to catch you when you fall.  Big big hugs, 
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

........and just wanted to wish the lovely Mini me luck with her induction.  I can relate to that wanting to do it naturally thing after all the intervention and IVF science, but once you have your boy in your arms !!.........
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Cat, hope you doing ok out there. Only another day and you will be back home, hang in there, we are all thinking about you  

Wanted to get a little bit of reassurance if that's ok. Yesterday afternoon/evening I had strange sort of AF pains but more a stretching/tugging sensation like a strong ache and this morning I have a little bit of very pale brown discharge (definately not red or pink more a sort of caramel colour - sorry if tmi) am trying not to worry and hoping this is just normal but would appreciate any advice.

Feel ok in myself, no pain or anything, am going to take it easy today but would really appreciate some input if anyone can help.

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Pen,
I had loads of stretching / tugging with DD pregnancy - in fact all sorts of wierd spasms / pulling feelings even down my legs etc - all to do with the beginning of expansion and also nerves being pushed around and squashed etc.  Brown stuff not to worry about - in fact even red stuff not always a problem !I know how worrying it is.  Hang in there honey  
Bloobs xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Cat - thinking of you hon, and hoping you are taking Bonnie's advice and having a duvet day.  

Welcome to LoveMyLabrador (another great name to add to our list!) - it's great to see you over here (think your post has been a little lost in all the other things going on at the mo).  You will find this bunch of ladies a wonderful source of strength and knowledge.  When are you starting treatment?  I'm excited to have another Instituto Bernabeu person on the thread - there aren't many of us on FF altogether, but think the numbers are growing.  Have you been out to Alicante yet to meet the people at the clinic?  This is your first DE isn't it?

Pen - those tuggings and AF pains sound like classic implantation.  Jaydi and I had our first horrible bleeds at around this time - I think 6 weeks must be the moment those little embies decide to burrow down deeper and make us all feel terrified.  The discharge sounds like old implantation blood, and nothing to worry about - in fact a good sign.  You're doing the right thing, feet up, take it easy, and try not to worry.  Both Jaydi and I had proper, red bleeding and I had severe pain as well, and amazingly still ok, so I think your symptoms sound good!

Good luck Mini Me!

Only one day til you have DS and DH in your arms, Cat.

Hello everyone else.

Laura xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello again Laura68 and everyone else...

Yes... just starting down the DE route, not been to Alicante yet. We were told this was prob our only chance of achieving pregnancy back in Sept, so had a while to get my head around it. Feeling ok at the mo, even a bit due in large part to this site...

We are hoping for tx mid Feb, but are still waiting confirmation on that.

I've only told my mum and two very close friends about the DE route... I wondered, for those of you who have decided to tell, how far that has extended, and what your thoughts are...?

Best wishes to you all with all the things you are dealing with.


----------



## Laura68

hello lovemylabrador (can we give you a quickie nickname!!)

I think everyone on this thread has had the same ponderings as you about what to tell people.  It's a very personal thing.  For me, I had little choice but all the professionals I've dealt with over here to know about it as the Lister, who did my last failed cycled, "kindly" wrote and told my GP that I was going the DE route.... so my doctor wrote it all over my form when I was referred to the hospital.

As for friends - I have told my mum, sister, DH's family and three or four very close friends.  News will no doubt spread because of that and in a way I wish I had not told so many people.  If we get as far as having a baby (or two) we will be very clear with these friends and family members, that the good news is to share with whoever they like, but the donor egg info is ours, private and not to be spread around.  We would just like to choose who knows, rather than everyone knowing willy nilly.  Am sure most people will be supportive, but we don't want to be judged.  

What has everyone else's experience been?

So does that mean you start your TX cycle in Feb, or that ET will be in Feb?  

Laura


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thank you Laura and Bloobs, feeling a bit less worried now knowing that this is 'normal'.  Gosh these first few weeks are so hard aren't they, will be glad when we have our scan on Monday and can hopefully relax a bit (yeah right  )

Hi LML and welcome, you will soon settle in well here I am sure, there are a great bunch of ladies and gents on this thread all in various stages of treatment so you will feel at home in no time.  In terms of donor IVF and who knows this is a long running discussion and the only thing really everyone agrees on is that it is a totally personal choice. You will know what is right for you.  Personally we have only told one person and that is my sister and the only reason we told her is that her own two children were conceived using donor sperm.  She therefore was a complete support to me when we were struggling with the news we couldnt use my own eggs and I wouldn't have even considered it if it were not for her and the lovely ladies here.  I do think it is a very private decision, some see ethical issues some don't and some tell everyone including their donor children but many don't thinking it is not relevant.  Either way the decision should be yours and your DH's only, dont let anyone dictate to you what is right for you.

Mini-Me hope you are now well and truly a mummy, can't wait to hear your news!

Pen
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone

I've just seen that you've posted Pen, but I'll say it anyway!

Pen, as you know I've had some brown discharge and even bleeding and then some dark red blood every now and then and I'm still getting some brown stuff. I must be mad given I haven't had my scan yet and might be shooting myself in the foot, but I'm going to tell you not to worry, bleeding of all types is extremely common around this time (mine started when I thought I was 6 weeks which fits in with what the others have said). When the blood's been redder, the cramps have been a bit stronger but nothing too painful. The uterus is just rearranging itself to accommodate what's going on and there is bound to be some old blood to get rid of. And if it keeps stopping and starting I don't see that it can be anything too bad. Not long until we'll know for definite! Hope this helps, it helps me to try and have an explanation even if I might sound  

Welcome to lovemylabrador (LML for short?) On the subject of telling I agree with what Laura has said. We've told close family and a couple of friends about the donor egg thing - people we trusted and they've been very supportive. When we first told them we felt that we needed their support. Since then this has become less important - just trying to get pregnant has been the important thing! We are intending to tell the child of its origins but like Laura says, we will choose when to do this and who else to tell and our family and friends respect this. I have also told my GP as I thought she could do with the education!   If it helps her to help someone else in a similar situation then I don't mind 'going public'. It's a big thing getting your head round using donor eggs and I think it's a huge help if you have some support from people who love you. 

Cat, I hope you are ok today and have a safe journey back to see your DH and DS. I wish I was there to hug you too   

Bluebell, it's lovely to see your posts and thanks for the best wishes on the other thread. I think of you a lot and totally understand about you needing a FF break. I think I can speak for us all when I say we'd be glad to hear from you at any time but we're all wanting you to do what's best for you. Take care sweetie   

Alma May, yes I do enjoy doing family history very much. I was interested to hear about your trip to Sicily to see where your ancestors are from - and jealous too as one of the reasons I started doing mine was to find out where the olive skin comes from but I haven't found anything yet! My Dad was quite dark skinned especially as a child and his mother was too. I've got an old family picture from the late 1800s which shows some dark skinned people and some fiar skinned but I don't know who they are!There's a rumour of a Spanish connection. As I'm sure you'll know, there's always more to find out when it comes to family history - it's never finished is it?

Crusoe, I loved the vision of you taking the picture in your bathroom! You must be so excited about it and doing practical things like this must make it seem even more real and close to actually happening! I'm excited for you too. We don't mind if you're too busy to post - not if it's because you're being a mummy! xxxx

Lexey, hope that work is taking your mind off things a bit and that your Mum is coping. I'm sure she knows that you have to carry on with life as difficult as this might seem at the moment. Don't forget to take it easy yourself will you xx

Skirtgirl, thinking of you  

Lots of love to all
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Pen - that's exactly the sort of feelings i had with my pregnancies too - and the same sort of bleeding -


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thank you lovely RSMUM, feeling much more relaxed now and hoping these are all good signs.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi dear abroadies

Just bobbing on as havent had an opportunity to do so since i started the thread as my pc died on me early saturday morning its now repaired so just bobbing on to add i have updated the ladies who have kindly sent pms, but should i have missed anyone then please feel free to send me a message and i will update you 

its great to see the success on the thread since i was last looking after you 

Could i just add its fantastic to read all of the updates, however perhaps bear in mind that it may be sensitive to some other members of the thread

There is an abroadies bumps and babies thread where you can share all your news and i have just started a new part

here is the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171937.0

Sending my love to you all
Emxx


----------



## cat68

Dear abroadies,

I'm so overwhelmed with your support it's so touching  Sorry I can't mention all of you by name and thanks for all the pm's.  I've just got a bit of packing to do then I'm off to bed as got to be up early as flight 6am 

I will catch up tomorrow but just want to wish Mini Me all the best for your induction. You will see your baby soon, congrats  

Love
Cat xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Cat - Safe trip home.  Look after hourself.

Mini Me - Hope all is going well with the birth.


----------



## alcoholictart

Hi Ladies
Thanks you so much for the very warm welcome you've all given me to the thread.

Laura68 - yes it'll be great support to have a fellow twinnie on here. I'm looking forward to the journey with you all!

Penelope Positive and Lesleyj- the background to my nickname goes back to the some very good times in my "youth" but I laughed out loud when LesleyJ said it should be non- alcoholictart...mmm! It's been  hard over Christmas and New year watching everyone getting drunk and being the designated driver but ultimately worth it! I'm actually missing fresh coffee more than a glass of chilled Pinot...I can't believe I said that!

Cat68 so sorry, hope you're ok 

Alamay, Jaydi, Lexy and everyone else I might have missed I'm looking forward to getting to know you all - intimately! It's good to be able to discuss things on here like odd crammping pains and spotting that might be TMI to discuss with my DH. My GP told me that she knew of women who had gone into hospital for tests for apendicitis when it was actually just severe cramping pain due to the abdominal muscles being stretched to accommodate the baby and create more space. I guess it puts any AF type pain into perspective!

Take care all
(non)Alcotart
xxxx

I have another scan tomorrow morning at 7.30am -so hoping my little beans are holding on inside!


----------



## MrsBunny

Forgot to say yesterday -

Mini-me, hope all is going well  

Laura, looking forward to hearing happy news of your scan today. Thinking of you  

And hello to alcoholictart too.

Em, I appreciate what you are saying about being sensitive to other members of the thread when this thread has traditionally just been for people preparing for tx abroad and when they are actually going through it. This might not always be clear to newcomers though. I'm really looking forward to going over to bumps and babies but it's at this inbetweeny uncertain stage that it's so good to have this thread to chat on to people we know and of course support others going through similar things. Hope I haven't offended.

love
Mrs Bunny xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Cat - I hope you are back home really soon today.  Love and hugs to you.  

Laura - thinking of you going for your scan today.   Can't wait to hear all about it.

Alcotart - Good luck for your scan today.  I hope it's really magical.  

Mini-me - thinking of you !!

Lexey - yes I hope Tous's boys can hold on a bit longer.  I know she is worried but she's doing so well.

Bonnie - sorry to hear you're spending so much time with your pharmacist!  You must be exhausted.  big hugs to you and the little ones.  

Crusoe - LOVE your new ticker 

Pen & Mrs Bunny - so sorry you have had some spotting.  I read that 80% of ivf pregnancies have some bleeding - I guess you're just so lush in there!  I had two episodes of heavy red blood and large clots with AF pain and all was well.  Please don't worry.  Just have a rest when it happens and watch some DVDs and relax.
Lovemylab - Welcome to Abroadies!   Good luck at IB - I have heard very good things about them.  I think the question of telling about donors depends on the people you have around you.  I have told just one close friend who I know won't tell anyone else.  It has been great to have her support.  I can't be sure that other people would be able to keep it to themselves - it's such an interesting gossip isn't it?  We haven't told family mainly because BIL is a bit of git and might make some ignorant comments  . I did wonder if MIL had guessed though as she read an article on couples going abroad for fertility treatment but we haven't said anything.  We intend to tell our child first and then we can tell family and friends in time if it seems right.  Our thought was that we wanted people to meet our child without them immediately trying to work out who they look like.  Well I know that's what everyone does anyway but this way they won't be looking for any other signs.  We had a foster child who everyone assumed was ours and said she looked just like me.  She didn't at all but it was interesting that people see what they want to see.  Many people have been told their donor conceived children look just like them   We want people to look for the similarities not the differences.  But really if you have supportive family and friends then it can be a very rich experience to have to them know too I'm sure.

Em - thanks for doing the updates.  And the new B&B thread.  It's a tricky one though - none of us can believe we are actually pregnant yet!  Please send me a PM anyone if I say something insensitive on Abroadies it's hard to know how much to say.  So far it still feels like doing treatment - just as stressful and needing my friends more than ever.  And I always felt sad when Abroadies moved on to B&B and didn't post about their stories anymore.  I felt left behind and not in the club.  I didn't feel I could post on the bumps and babies thread because I was still on the other side of the wall and really I would have loved to share in the news and next stages.  Well that's how it felt to me.  I did consider digging a tunnel though...

Love to all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Jaydi and Mrs Bunny I agree that it is difficult knowing what to post and what not too. We do all try to be really sensitive to other people's own journeys and experiences but for me, this feels like my family now having spent many years posting on a regular basis it would be awful for me to now have to leave the board.  

I have watched people come and go, some continue to post after they have had BFP's some don't some post to assist others even when they have moved to other options or stopped their own journeys. My hope is that people are genuinely pleased (I know I am) when one of us abroadies (especially the long standing ones) finally gets their dream and I would hate it if they disappeared.

I would be really upset to think I had posted anything that others found insensitive or inappropriate, I am only just over six weeks and really dont feel ready to post on bumps and babes yet, not only that but I don't know anyone there and would miss you all dreadfully. I guess I haven't really thought it through and would hope that my own experiences would help some of those still in treatment or preparing for it.

As things hopefully progress I will certainly try to join the other board and share with a new group but I hope that myself and some of the others who have recently been lucky enough to get our BFP's would always be welcome here.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Oh gosh, I hope no-one's been offended.  I've always felt this thread was full of the most amazing, supportive people and would hate to have to leave it.  But I do realise it must make it extra hard for people approaching tx, or during tx, or worse still, having had a failed tx, to have to come on here and see a load of pregnancy news or see tickers etc.  I know I wanted to stay well away from pregnancy news after my failed cycles - it can make you feel a lot worse and even more isolated.  But I also I totally agree with Jaydi about suddenly feeling "not in the club" when people stop posting their news and go elsewhere - it's so horrible feeling left behind.  I know I always felt real hope when someone got pregnant on here. 

I guess we just have to remember what this thread is for and be even more sensitive to others, maybe limit how much we talk about pregnancy?  Though that's hard in itself, because I want to share in all your news, good and bad....

As others have said, I don't feel confident to join bumps and babes, and I still feel like I'm having treatment, still on loads of drugs after all.  I do also post on 1st Trimester, which is great for comparing notes, but I feel the Abroadies have seen me this far on my journey more than any other group.....  I hope we can find a compromise so half the people on this thread don't suddenly disappear.  I don't want anyone to go!

I have my scan this evening.  Am more nervous than I think I've ever been,  but thanks for all the good wishes.  I really appreciate it.

Laura xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Hi everyone
Not been posting as I am having a tough time at the moment with evrything that is going on.
I felt I need to jump in now though and say my bit( I am hormonal!!!)
Having been through tmt on this thread with all of you I can honestly say I didn't realise it was for people before and during tmt.
As someone who has had a failed tmt I do not in anyway find it upseting that you pg ladies are still posting. If you didn't how would I know what you were up to I wouldn't be over on the bumps thread!!!!
I know I am only one voice but for me I am not upset and would miss you if you went all of you!!!!!

Love and Hugs 

Ellie


----------



## larkles

HIi Ladies

Em-I think we are quite happy for the abroadies’ ladies to keep posting here, we wouldn’t know their processes on their scans, their ups and downs etc, which I love to hear, please don’t stop posting here, am not sensitive in that way, I believe this lovely thread gives everyone a good positive round lovely feeling of what we’re all going through-be it good or bad and I wouldn't want to stop posting here be it good or bad  

Love to all

Larkles
xx


----------



## crusoe

I'd be upset too if people went. Occassionally I do get a little sad  reading about pregnancy stuff but if I'm feeling like that I stay away from these boards for a day or so until it passes. 99% of the time I LOVE to hear the news and to cheer people on from the sidelines and offer support where I can.
These days I don't quite know where I belong. I post on the adoption boards obviously but I feel such a kinship with many of the ladies here who have supported me over a number of years through 9IVF's a m/c and now finally with my adoption journey that I don't want to just leave. I guess Golden Oldies is probably the place for me but I forget to use it. I come on here to check on my pals and get carried away posting my own news. 
I would hate anyone to feel upset or excluded - I've felt like that at times myself in the dark and distant past and it's horrible but no one has ever deliberately made me feel that way, it's more to do with my own emotions, feeling happy for others and sad for myself type of thing.
I'm waffling for Britain ....
Love and luck to you all
Crusoe
x


----------



## ElleJay

Please don't go everyone!  Couldn't bear to lose all my friends - and as the person on here with the most failed cycles, I feel fairly well qualified to be saying this......

I may wish it was me when a BFP is posted and pregnancy news is updated, but it gives me hope (preggy by proxy if you like) - I certainly don't begrudge a single person their hard won success.  My infertility upsets me, not my friend's progress on here.

Lots of love 

Lesley xxx


----------



## cat68

Just to put my two penith worth in about posting on this thread. 

At the moment I feel incredibly sad for what's happened with me but it doesn't mean that I don't want to hear about other's success stories. It is inspirational ,especially Jaydi's, Laura, Alma May, Crusoe, Pen,Mrs B pg's and their journeys to this point. They have been through such a lot like a lot of us abroadies and it's such a privalege to share in their stories. I must admit there are times when I don't want to be reminded that I'm not pg  and sometimes it does hurt when ladies announce their pg's. It's only natural and you think but what about me....? But if I feel like that I don't post for a while or I join a relevant thread depending on my mood.

When I first started posting on here last year I was made to feel like part of a family by these ladies and others ( Sasha and Lexey you have been superb also). We are all at different stages of tx, some are pregnant and about to give birth( Mini Me you will probably have your bubs in your arms now, how fantastic! ) or newly pg and wanting to share their ups and downs, scan news, aches and pains and pure joy.  And there are others like me still struggling with the whole tx experience at the moment but hoping it will get better with time. There is room for everyone on here that is thinking of, having or completed tx abroad and that's what I like about it we are all willing to offer emotional support, advice, a shoulder to cry on, when other members of our family or friends outside the tx cycle can't relate to what we are going through. Glad I got that off my chest!!

Laura I can't wait to hear about your scan!!!   

Cat xx


----------



## cat68

Forgot to mention you  Lesley how can I forget,  you have been such a strength and support although you have been through so much yourself. Thanks for the pm's and general  lovelyness.


----------



## crusoe

LesleyJ it upsets me to read you describing yourself as "the person on here with the most failed cycles" . Please continue to have hope. I  always looked to RSMum and Bonnie for inspiration particuarly as they were multiple cyclers and got there in the end. Almamay's story also shows that perseverance pays. Sometimes I think I gave up too soon. 
Hang in there girl - I pray your turn will come, you definately deserve it.      

Crusoe
x


----------



## ElleJay

Aw Crusoe - you didn't give up - you just went about it another way.  Just look at your wonderful tickers!  

I have an arrangement with Jaydi that she will do my positive thinking and keep the hope going for me, and I do the same for her - much less exhausting that way and it seems to work!  

I just don't want to lose my friends on this thread, and was upset at the thought of it.  Do you know the only person who ever made me cry on FF was someone who posted on all the abroadies threads at the same time and asked us if we had actually considered what we were doing?  Remember her?  

Lexey - how're you doing?  Hope your colleagues at work are being kind to you.  

Laura - good luck for your scan this evening, will be thinking about you  

Cat - hugs to you and thanks for your kind words  

Non-alco - Hope things went well this morning - how on earth did you manage to get a scan at 7.30am?  Blimey - a helpful scanning clinic, we'll be having helpful GPs too next if we're not careful!  

Lots of love to all my friends on here

Lesley xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

I am sorry if i have upset/offended anyone it wasnt my intention at all and i am not wanting anyone to go anywhere, just a gentle reminder that there is the bumps and babes thread there for the bumps and babes and purely that some members at certain times eg anniversarys of bfns or m/c and failed cycles may find the pg difficult, that said your a lovely caring bunch and look after each other

Once again sorry if i caused offence to anyone
Em


----------



## ElleJay

Dear Heffalump - there certainly wasn't any offense taken, just a panic at the thought of my 'comfort blanket' of cyber chums being scattered.

We'll all stay huddled on here together if that is ok?

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

i'm new, going to South Africa for DE IVF, am on Buseralin then bloods after AF to get levels of estrogine required.

I decided today to abandone hope of using my own eggs. I am a poor responder and only managed one egg on the last two IVF cycles. It was hard deciding, but now that I have and we have a donor ready I feel a sense of relief knowing that my chances have increased by so much.

egg transfer will be either the 30/31 January. I am a twin and hope to have a set myself, this is so exciting as I know the odds are so much better and I  can now have real hopes.


----------



## RSMUM

ooh - I got a bit panicky then  - wasn't sure what had happened but would hate our lovely crew to break up - abroadies is a such a special place - not really sure why - perhaps the other threads move so quickly and this one is so fluid - we are always here, whatever is going on with each of us - it's the first place I always check when I log on - my special bunch of cyber friends..phew! 

ooh and sorry, while i was getting carried away being so ssentimental I forgot to say a big     to the newbies!!! HIYA! You are VERY welcome!

oops gotta go 

xxxxto you allxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hello &  welcome Tinklebunny! Hope EC & ET go very well for you. There's a great bunch of ladies on this thread and you'll find a lot of support. There are lots of us who  have DE and so know all the issues involved both scientific and emotional. Wishing you all the best for this upcoming cycle.

Sasha xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

I'm going to put my two penneth in even though I said to myself I wouldn't.  I have managed to put my foot in it in the past on other threads.  

I've been posting there for over 4 years and in my opinion the Abroadies are the most understanding and sensitive bunch I've met.  By the time you become an Abroadie you tend to have quite a few cycles under your belt and life has kicked the "baby dust" out of you.  I wouldn't say we are a cynical bunch, just the oposite.  We are the most optimistic of the lot because we are willing to travel to the ends of the earth for our children.  We all know what it's like to cry ourselves to sleep in a country where we don't speak the language when we are bereft fo all hope.  But an Abroadie picks themself up in the cold light of day and starts making plans after a dark, dark night.  

I hate this disease.  I HATE infertility almost as much as I hate cancer.  It is evil.  And when ANY woman, but especially an Abroadie, gives it a good kicking and beats this awful disease with a beautiful baby I cheer.  I can't tell you how many times I've shouted with joy at my computer when I've heard an Abroadie made it to the other side.  

I've also cried.  I've cried when my friends are kicked in the guts with a BFN or mc.  Sometimes I've cried harder for my friends after they have had a BFN then when I've had one myself.  Only an Abroadie understands that kind of pain.  

We do get a few "drive bys" where people pop in and only ask for information and then move on.  They add nothing and don't give any support but none the less they are given support by the generous Abroadies.  I've seen some particularly insensitive dive bys when people post their questions after the thread has had terrible news.  

And yes, Lesley, I do remember that lady who posted that horrible post.  Until she walks a mile in an Abroadies shoes, in my opinion, she had no right to judge us.  I know I'm not using DE but I sympathise and understand.  I have been treated like I'm completely mad using my own eggs at my age and have been made to feel like an outcast.  I have been told for years to move on to DE but I knew even if I did it wouldn't work because we hadn't figured out what the problem was.  I don't know how I knew but I knew.  

I now find myself in the position of finally being pg after a very lengthy process.  I don't want to hurt any feelings but I also don't want to loose my friends.  I mainly post support here and haven't posted about my cycles for a long time and waited till we saw a heartbeat to tell you all.  A lot of you know I keep a private blog where I post my personal news.  I keep it brief here and I'm happy to continue with that, only touching on highlights so no feelings are hurt.   

I hope we can work this out.  I would hate for girls like Crusoe or Giggly not to keep us up to date.  I really feel that once an Abroadie always an Abroadie.  

Almamay x


----------



## Sasha B

AlmaMay, you took the words right out of my mouth. Out of all the threads on FF, the Abroadies is the one I call home. I feel I have been so priviledged to meet so many amazing women and I know some of these friendships I'll have for life. Sometimes in-depth pregnancy chat is not the easiest to hear especially after a BFN or m/c but I don't feel that any of the posts on this thread has fallen into that category. Some of us have been on this thread for a number of years and we don't just want to offer comfort in the lows, we also want to share in all the celebration of the highs. Em, you haven't offended us. I know this has been an issue on other threads but we are a very close knit group and for this I am very thankful. I wouldn't want that to change.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Almamay - I am sitting here blubbing my eyes out !!!! - I have always felt the same as you about the women ( and the occasional man  ) on this thread - even though I've only met two of you and spoken on the phone to a few more once or twice - we have gone through so much together and it's brilliant that we are still going through things together, for some of us it's been a VERY long time - I think I've been posting for 4 years!

It's also great that new people are joining us all the time. 

S'funny - Sasha, when I met up with WWAV and Safarigirl we were saying that there is something special about the abroadies posters, we couldn't really say what it is - but I think maybe Almamay you have come the closest to explaining it - and Sasha, you are so right, it's an absolute privilige to know you all!!

    again - must be the hormones going nuts! not sure if it's sleep deprivation, "the change", giving up ( well, trying to ) BF'ing,tough times with my DD or what but reading all these posts I've been really crying buckets!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lexey- your sense of humour cracks me up, always a smile and a joke even in the face of a pile of crap. Hugs to you and loads of luck for your upcoming cycle. You will be a lovely Mum! I preferred my cycles when DH was with me but my Mum came on one and she was fab too. I know some girls have gone it alone too- you will never be alone if you have Wifi. LOL. 

Oh you guys are lovely, and Katie, I totally agree about the Abroadies thread, it is a hard place to move on from, even though inevitably I post less due to time constraints mostly,plus not really being able to contribute to the treatment convos anymore. You lovely ladies have seen me through more dark days than some of my closest friends and I have always felt able to express myself here and get loads of support. I think Almamay is right, we have all been through the mill by the time we join Abroadies and I think we're more open-minded, more resilient and more supportive than most. Also more loyal, when you think about it- we all want to see our friends succeed. My last cycle was 18 months ago but I still check on here most days, and I know you guys have been so happy to hear our news that I wanted to share it with you all early on as I knew you'd all be shouting at the screen! 

Don't worry, Em- I don't think anyone will blame you for saying what you did, it's just a sign of a sensitive lady thinking about others, but since we do that a lot on Abroadies anyway, we're ok! In fact it has turned into a bit of a love-in, so thanks for that!  

And as for Lesleyj being the one who's had the most cycles- you're an inspiration to lots of us in your courage and vision of what your goal is. I am going to keep reading here until I read about your baby arriving, hunni!! xx

Loads of luck and love to every one of you, pregnant, PUPO or hoping to be up the old duff soon.

You're the best!!
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Lex - i prefer to go without dh - too stressful - but i hate flying too so not nice for me - i take trashy mags - the more the merrier - and leave them for hotel/clinic staff, a portable dvd player etc.. last time in brno i had a fab time - self-imposed bed rest, non-alco beer(although the doc suggested a glass or two of decent red after tx  ), pizza, in bed with David Tennant       - just a shame i don't hv a laptop....i've also gone with my mum and once with my beice - that was fab too

xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Lexey - I travelled alone for treatment a couple of times. This sounds a bit perverse but I actually really enjoyed it. I just made sure I was well stocked up with books and magazines to pass the time and that I was staying somewhere nice with room service etc.
My only worry would have been if I had been given bad news and there was no one there with me but I guess my DH was always at the end of the phone.
I took my mum with me once - not to be recommended!!!!
I'm sure you'll be fine on your own. Find somewhere with internet access and you'll always have FF with you!!!

Love Crusoe
x


----------



## RSMUM

OMG Crusoe - I keep looking at your ticker and am getting so excited! Can't imagine how you must be feeling!


----------



## Laura68

Morning Abroadies

So much to read!  I think all you ladies have it spot on - for me, Abroadies is by far the best place on FF for mutual support.  It's definitely the most caring, and it's also partly an age thing - once I tried a cycle buddy page and found everyone else was at least 15 years younger than me..... then since being pg I joined Twin Bumps - it was so cliquey... one poor lady posted she had lost her babies, and the girl who posted immediately after put up a list of everyone else's due dates!  It was so insenstitive!

I think we are agreed then - we know what this thread is for and will all be sensitive as possible, it's a good reminder from Em as we all do have nasty anniversaries etc, but for me, Abroadies isn't about where you are in tx, it's about this fab mutual support, and long may that continue.  I love seeing Giggly's ticker about her surro - where else would we be able to share in that amazing journey??  And I love seeing Crusoe's ticker too - you didn't stop treatment too early, as Lesley says, you just changed direction, and it's so wonderful to think that a little boy will get his mummy in just a few days.  I want to carry on hearing all these stories as well as all the pgs.  

Lexey - you are hilarious.  There I was feeling all teary looking at the lovely posts, and you're writing about locking your Dad in the boot! Your Dad's spirit definitely lives on in you!!

Travelling abroad alone - I have always had DH, but then I'm a bit of a wuss.  I think the key is whatever makes you least stressed.

Welcome to the thread Tinkelbunny!  You've joined at a busy time as you can see.... Great news you are having ET so soon, very exciting.  It's a big decision to go DE, but am sure you will not regret it if it brings you your dream.  South Africa - what a great place to go.  You can get a tan while your babies develop.

Cat welcome home hon.  Hope you've had some lovely cuddles with DS.

Hope all the other newbies are OK!  Don't worry it's normally quite relaxed and chatty on here!

Our scan.... well good news, thank god.  It was absolutely terrifying and we were there for four hours - an hour and a half to take both sets of measurements, then go off and move about so I could be be rescanned because one of the babies was in the wrong position and they couldn't find the nose bone.  It brough back awful memories of our last 12 week scan,  I cried, DH cried, but luckily we had the most lovely, kind and caring Doctor, who talked us calmly through everything she was doing and let us know all the "normal" results as we went along.  We didn't relax until we had the rescan, and then were able to enjoy seeing the babies a little.  The second doctor did a 3d scan, and that is the picture we ended up with - to be honest, from that pic, it looks like I am having two baby dinosaurs!  We have been told both babies appear OK, and are low risk, so we are overjoyed to have got further than we did last time.  I still can't believe it.  We can actually tell people good news this time!

Hello to all the other lovely Abroadies, and thanks to everyone for your thoughts and good wishes.  

Laura xxx


----------



## ElleJay

There is so much to read on here! 

Laura - what a relief that your scan went so well - four hours is borderline torture though..... Many congrats on the identical dinosaurs!

Non-Alco - hope your scan went well yesterday too.

Lexey - your post did make me laugh! Collecting my Dad's ashes didn't really apply as they were being interred in the grounds of the church where I married first husband (wish I could change that!) - but the undertaker turned up with the little urn in a huge hearse, so I presume yours was expecting you to put them on the seat next to you and seatbelt him in!  But what else are boots for?!!

On the subject of travelling alone, I did a few cycles last year without DH due to the contracts he was working on, and I would say that I found it a bit lonely despite taking books and DVDs, but he was abroad anyway and I was already missing him, so slightly different circumstances for me, and if yours is a stress puppy, then its probably better that he stays here!

Bonnie - Hope that the children get over their bugs soon, a season ticket to the pharmacy can't be fun, but at least it is up the road from Starbucks!  We'll have to work out a way to get you all over here for the weekend so you can have a mega Abroadie fix! 

Jaydi - So pleased that the nausea seems to be dropping away, and congrats on passing the 12 week mark!

Mrs B - I think you have a scan coming up on Saturday?  Take a cushion and good luck!

Pen - thanks for your lovely pm - you're a sweetie

Almamay - what a fab post, you just said it all......

Crusoe - how did the photography session go?

Skirtgirl - How are you doing?  Hope the planning is coming along.

Cat - I forgot to say welcome home to you, and hugest cyberhugs.

RSMum - I always love to see your posts too, I particularly like the idea of being in be with pizza and David Tennant......

Sasha - You were the person who answered my first newbie query post on FF four years ago, and that is something I never forget - hope you are getting on well with the new job.

Giggly - Your story is such a wonderful inspiration too - your ticker makes me happy.  And thanks for hanging on to see me hopefully get a BFP this year!

Bloobs - I miss you, but completely understand your need to step back off here. Hugs.

Dawn - hope AF arrives soon so you can have your biopsy and get on with your next cycle

Mini-Me - Thinking of you and I hope bubs is here safe and sound by now.

Tinkelbunny - Welcome to the thread, and good luck for your South African cycle in a few weeks!

LML - Welcome to you too!

I'm waiting to hear from my clinic whether I will be having treatment next month or in March, as my AF arrived at an unexpected time - typical! 

Better get on with some work now......would rather chat all day, but have a sneaking suspicion it may get noticed!

Lots of love to everyone  

Lesley xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Lexey- You are such a funny lady long may it continue  Good luck with your tx. Soz where are you going again? As for travelling alone, I went to Poland the first time alone as Dh looked after Ds. Then went I had ICSI was there most of the time on my own and Dh and Ds joined me for a week. The 1st FET, I went on my own and this time as you know I went on my own. It can get quite lonely especially if you get bad news but I took my laptop(a godsend) and mp3 player for my indie tunes and magazines. I was in contact with you lovely abroadies who helped me a lot and used the webcam to contact DH and DS.  

Lesley- Thanks for the update on everyone. Wishing you all the best for your next cycle. If anyone deserves to be pg it's you and i will be   for you.

Em- No offence taken 

Tinklebunny- Hi and welcome to the thread. Good luck with your ET at the end of Jan

RSMum- Hope you have recovered your composure now lol I cry at the drop of a hat these days 

Sasha- we are priviledged to have you on the abroadies as you made me feel so welcome on here when i started psoting and also gave me loads of info about Invimed. 

Alma May- Loved your post before. How's your pg going, I will look at your blog 

Giggly- Hope your surrogacy pg is going well 

Crusoe- Not long now before you meet your son. I bet you can't wait 

Laura- Sent you a pm great news about the T rex's ha ha

Thinking about Pen and Mrs B and hoping that their scans go well.

Skirtgirl- Thanks for your pm's. I know it must be very difficult for you at the moment and thanks for taking the time to offer support. 


Well I'm back home and not feeling too good I have to say. Should have gone into work today but didn't sleep well and have been very tearful. Thought I was ok after the initial shock but it's taking it's toil now. I do have a plan B and have an appt at Scanhealth in Norway but me and Dh were talking about finances last night and it's looking very gloomy at present. I will still go for my appt but don't know where the moneys coming from, credit cards will take yet another hammering. 

When I was coming back on the plane yesterday had really bad pains in my back and below stomach area. I thought I was gonna pass out at one stage because I felt sick and really hot. Not the best when you are crammed in on a flight. Luckily it passed but the pain didn't and when I got home had to dose myself up on painkillers. feel ok today physically anyway but got a scare 

Just feel like a right doom monger at the moment but feel safe to share it as there are many ups and down's being an abroadie and I know you'll understand. Love this group of ladies.


Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Jaydi

AlmaMay - you have said it better than anyone and I welled up with tears - thanks for your post - so true.

Lexey - you are such a star.   You are keeping yourself going and keeping us giggling with you too.  We're all with you.
My DH has a travel phobia so I know what you mean about travelling being hard.  We did always go together and I preferred that but it did mean extra stress along the way.  If you do go together then add in extra time for getting to the airport etc so there is as minimum stress as possible.  Actually my DH doesn't mind the actual flying - it's the worry of missing the flight that stresses him out.  Will you be going back to the same hotel?  That makes things easier when you know what to expect along the way.

Em - thanks for your post about the bumps and babies - you haven't upset anyone it has really helped us work out what we all think about it plus has prompted a right abroadies love-in 

Laura - TRex? I was thinking more Dino1 and Dino2  
Such great news about your scan.  What a marathon it must have been,   I really feel for you, but great they were so thorough.  You really can relax a lot now can't you?  That's really wonderful.  Do they do a dinosaur ticker? 

Tinklebunny - welcome to Abroadies.  So exciting that you have already started on the meds.  You are right with DE your chances of success are very good.  I felt that way too - we could have tried again with my eggs but I'm glad we didn't now.  Keeping everything crossed for you.  Is your buserelin with jabs or sniffing?  You will be there in two weeks??  That's great.

Mrs Bunny - extra big hugs to you today.   Hope everything goes swimmingly for your scan on Saturday.  Will be thinking of you.

Alcotart - hope your scan went well yesterday.

Cat - sorry you're not feeling so good.  It's hard coming off the meds on top of everything else isn't it?  Lots of hugs to you  

Lesleyj - can we help with a group Abroadies AF dance or is it too late??  

Mini-me - thinking of you  

Crusoe - taking your mum along too?  

Giggly -  

Everyone your posts have been so great.  Love to all

Jaydi x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Gosh what a monster load of posts over the last day or so!  Think we can happily draw the conclusion that we generally all are very happy with the way things are here and have a lovely mix.  Em, please don’t apologise or feel bad about raising the issue, it was a really useful and very heart-warming discussion.

AlmaMay like many others you had me in floods of tears you little monkey, you really did capture what everyone else was trying to say including me! Bless your heart.

Lexey, as Jaydi says you keep us all chuckling and are a true inspiration! Hey, nothing wrong with being 40 something!  

Laura always love your posts and was thrilled to hear about your two dinos! What a monster scan session! Still worth every minute to get the confirmation you needed. I truly hope you will be able to sit back a bit now and enjoy being wonderfully pregnant with your twinnies  

Cat glad you are back home safely but sorry to hear you are feeling poorly on top of everything else, take good care of yourself  

Crusoe just loving your second ticker sweetheart, we are all so thrilled for you, wont be long now, you must be so nervous and excited, what a big change to your lives for 2009.

Hope everyone else is doing well today. I’m doing ok just counting the hours until Monday (am going to be so nervous!) Mrs Bunny, just in case I don’t get a chance to post tomorrow, I wish you all the luck and love in the worth going for your first scan on Saturday, I will be thinking about you all day and keeping everything crossed. Am sure everything will be just dandy!   

Pen
xxx


----------



## alcoholictart

Hi!
I've been a bit too scared  to post in case I had unintentionally offended anyone on this lovely thread . I had no idea it was a thread for just  girls having treatment abroad. When I was "lurking" I  noticed there were a real mix of girls having tx and girls who were pg and girls who were adopting. It was your great sense of humour and real open honesty that attracted me to you all.  

Had a bit of a worry about it but having just logged on and read everyone's lovely comments . Almamay made me cry as she summed up having treatment abroad so perfectly. I hope you don't mind me staying on here and thank you for asking about my scan yesterday. Everything is fine, twins have doubled in size.
You've all been so kind and welcoming. Thank you.

I had to take a leap of faith and trust and just go with the flow when I went to ISIDA in the Ukraine for DEIVF. I would honestly not have been able to do such an "unconventional" tx against the advice of my UK consultant if it had not been for the advice and support of the lovely girls on the Ukraine thread. I will still be poping in there to catch up on their ongoing tx but once pregnant I felt I needed to move on and find a new "home".

Has anyone heard from Mini-me? I bet she's just so busy falling in love with her little one!

I really hope I too can be of some support to you in both the good times and the bad.
XXX


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello everyone - wow - what a lot to catch up on in a few days... in the past 10 mins your posts have had me laughing (lexey, and crusoe- you comment about taking your mum with you for tx,), crying (AlmaMay - BRILLIANTLY put), in fact the whole range of emotions for everything you are going through -Cat - sending you some lovely,  labrador vibes to you Cat... this is really an extraordinary group of people. 

Don't anyone go anywhere, I'm just getting to know you! 

Thank you for the encouragement, and feedback about who you've told. Jaydi - you made me laugh about the 'git' BIL - got a couple of them in our family too!!

Its amazing to have found you all and thank you for the welcome.

Hot off the press - all systems go for our 1st DE cycle (Bernabeu)... ET set for mid Feb. Laura68 - CONGRATS on the dinosaurs!! Any practical advice re. travelling, staying Alicante welcome. Am quite excited...

Just about to cuddle up with labrador, and watch ER... which will have me in tears again no doubt...

LML  xx


----------



## Tea63

I used to be active a couple of years ago, but now only check in on you every couple of days (a lot of reading this morning )  - feel like I "know" most of you by now and need to know how you are going.  If it wasn't for you and all the support and information in my early days when I started to look for information about donor eggs I wouldn't have Ditte now - All the support and information (and most importantly - knowing that I wasn't the only only one - you all made me feel "normal"  ) kept me going - couldn't have done it without you - so thanks for giving me Ditte  
As you know I don't post very often anymore - mostly because I'm active on the aussie egg donor forum where I found my donor (no, she found me ) - but I would never have gone this far if it wasn't for all of you 
This is a very special place where there are room for everyone with a lot of support, information, understanding and love no matter where you are in your journey - please keep it going  
Hope 2009 is the year for everyone  
Love from Tea
Can add that I'm happy our air-con got fixed yesterday - they promise 33° today - now 26.3° at 7.30am Friday morninng


----------



## cat68

Hi Abroadies,

This is a warm and fuzzy thread as always!

Lexey- Apologies for calling you a lady, I'll have to think of something more appropriate, suggestions?  All the best for your FET at Irema in Feb, I'm rooting for you 

Jaydi- Your ticker is progressing nicely. I'm so pleased for you and when you announced your pg I had a whooping great smile on my face because I know what you've been through to get this far and you are such a positive, encouraging lovely lady. 

Pen- Good luck with your scan on Monday, I'm sure that everything will be fine. We are right behind you! 

AT- It is nice to have some new ladies on here, you are very welcome. Good news about your twinnies doubling in size, it must be very reassuring. Glad you got good support from the Ukraine thread, you will on here too! 

LML- Good luck with your DE cycle in Feb and welcome again 

Tea- Good to know you had support from the ladies when you were going through Tx. And congratulations on your daughter Ditte. Wow you are making me jealous about the temp in Oz, it's so cold here and I don't like Winter, can I join you? 

DivaB- Thanks for asking about me, I'm still sad but waiting for my mood to pick up (which it will) Congratulations on your job it sounds very jet setty!! And glad that your Dh has been head hunted. You sound like a talented pair! Good luck with your tx cycle, where will you be going? I had a lump in my throat when you talked about the simple life before IF took it's toil. You and Dh sound like so strong a couple, I hope that your dreams come true soon! 

Mini Me- Any news yet love? 

I'm going back to work on Monday, still feel down in the dumps, it seems to have knocked me for 6 this non starter of a FET. I think that you invest a lot of time, energy, money and emotion into each cycle that you feel if it doesn't work all the fizz has evapourated and you have to dust yourself down and start again. I think it will take a few weeks before I feel 'normal again'.

I just thought of a funny thing that happened to me in Poland at the weekend. I was in my own little world as per and walking down the street and stopped to cross over the road. The lights were on red but there wasn't anything coming so I crossed. Anyway this police van went past and the officer shouted something in Polish to me, to which I just waved! 
I was walking down the street and he stopped and got out of the car and started running after me, gesticulating and woffling away. His face was like thunder and when i said that I didn't understand him he kept pointing to the traffic lights. Yes I said I understand red light stop, green light go, I'll remember that! He kept speaking away in Polish, no doubt giving me a lecture. I felt like saying why don't you go and catch some criminals instaed of hounding me!!! Anyway I just smiled sweetly and went on my way....    Give a guy a uniform and the power goes to their heads!!! 

Love Cat xx


----------



## Laura68

Morning all

Wow it's busy on here now!!  

I am so jealous of Tea and Diva, having lots of sunshine.  Enjoy it, girls, it's grey and rainy here.

Alco-tart - great news about your scan.  It's another little milestone achieved and sounds like your twins are growing just fine.  Sorry you got worried about having posted before - we're delighted you joined us and hope you stay.  I think many of us will agree with your description of having taken a leap of faith when you went for TX.  I'm sure I posted exactly the same thing when I started.  There is very little professional help in the UK when you decide to go abroad so FF has been absolutely vital to many of us going on on this journey.  I don't know how I would have researched anything if it wasn't for all the women on this thread.

Love My Lab - that's great news about IB.  Very exciting.  The international department there are great, as I'm sure you are finding anyway - they booked us our hotel - the Hotel Tryp Ciudad De Alicante.  It was pretty basic, but clean and right next to the harbour, and it had wireless broadband, so take a laptop if you have one!  We also took masses of DVDs and used the laptop for mini cinema sessions every night - the cable TV is terrible.  If you do stay there, ask for a room on the 3rd or 4th floor, otherwise the road is quite noisey in the mornings.  I will PM you anything else I can think of.  Alicante is an odd place - it has a really lovely beach, but then a four lane road right next to it.  But we really liked it - it's sunny there right now, so you'll be able to sit on the beach.  The Old Town is beautiful, and there are loads of shops and restaurants to keep you busy.  Oh, and the sea is really gorgeous - it calmed me down no end staring out to sea.  Also, IB offer you a free car from the aiport - take it.  It makes that bit getting to the hotel totally stress free.  

Diva - so great to read your post.  I think we all know exactly how you feel when you say you almost forgot what it was like to be happy.  So glad you and DH are in a good place, mentally and physically, right now.  IF grinds you down and no matter how hard you try, sometimes it just floors you.  So good for you, with your international jobs, enjoy yourself.  And congrats for picking your clinic - but you forgot to say where!  Or is it a secret?  It's good to feel happy with your choice.  So you're starting in Feb too - hopefully that means there'll be lots of 2ww'ers at the same time, and fingers crossed for lots more 2009 BFPs.

Cat - your are going through the hardest few days right now because you had lots of hope and it has come to nothing this time, but you are a strong lady and you've been through worse, so I know in a few days or at worst, a couple of weeks, you will start to come through the other side.  It's extra hard when you have to worry about the cost of treatment too.  Is there any nice family member who could help you out?  My friend always says, spend the money now, and pay it off during the menopause.  I like that!  Hope you are keeping your chin up.  Going back to work will be hard, but maybe it will keep your mind off things too.  I'm sure it will help to have your appointment in Norway.  Sending you lots of  

Sorry for no more personals.  I've got to dash off, but just wanted to send extra massive hugs and     to Mrs B for tomorrow.  And for Pen on Monday.  Looking forward to reading your news.

Lots of love to all the Abroadies.

Laura xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Wow, such a lot of lovely posting going on - away for a day or so and so much to catch up on. Just wanted to say that the posts of the last couple of days really sum up what Abroadies Chat is all about - a very supportive group of ladies, all wanting to care, share their ups and downs and also to hear the news of others, be it good or bad. The sensitivity on this thread is second to none and as others have said, we'd feel lost without the support - and I know I'd feel lost without being able to give support to the abroadies, at whatever stage of their journey they were at. 

So Em, certainly no offence taken, and you've stirred up a whole lot of love!

I couldn't post yesterday as we had our lovely dog put to sleep. She was nearly 15 and me and my ex shared her care. She had been deteriorating for a while and we agreed that this was the right time to say goodbye. The vet came to my ex's house and I was there too which caused a bit of extra stress for me but it went ok and there is a certain sense of relief that she is at peace now.

This, added to having my scan tomorrow has meant my brain is a bit mushy today so please forgive me if I don't mention everyone. 

DivaB, I'm so so glad that you and DH have found some happiness. It's great that you are both doing things that you enjoy, and this 'you' time will give you a real boost and hopefully set you up nicely for your next tx. It is difficult to believe it when things start going right isn't it? Are you going to tell us where you've decided to go?

Cat, sorry you are feeling low, it's not surprising. I remember that terrible flat feeling when our frosties didn't survive. Give yourself some time, and some little treats while you recover from coming of the meds. Do you have acupuncture or anything? I have reflexology, which is really good for destressing and getting your body back in balance.  

Alcotart, good news about your scan. Sorry you came to the thread at an ultra sensitive time, but also glad that it's given you the chance to get to know us quite quickly! And glad that you've found FF so supportive.

Lexey, I loved the story about the little girl asking you to come to her house. It must have given you a lovely warm feeling. Good luck with your lipo thing - I have visions of you actually having liposuction every time you mention it!  

Lovemylab, good news about your forthcoming tx, I hope you manage to plan everything easily. How nice that you and Lexey could be cycle buddies too  

Laura, so glad that your scan went well and that you were able to see your dinosaurs! And it sounds like you had very thourough treatment and attention. xx

Lesley, another tx coming up soon? How exciting. Typical that AF didn't play ball. Let us know if there's anything we can do to help  

Welcome Tinklebunny (love the name) and good luck with your tx   

Pen, thinking of you loads and hope your weekend isn't too stressful. Get DH to give you a nice massage or something. Bucket fulls of luck for Monday      

Hello to everyone else and thank you so much for your good wishes 
love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Just popping in to say Good luck for Mrs B for the scan tomorrow and for Pen for Monday.

Mrs B sorry about your dog , it is so sad but it is good she is at peace now.

I am doing ok, having ups and down as you would expect. Things aren't really going to plan so off to see adr on monday hoping he can help things along iykwim.
This weekend DH and the children have booked a 'surprise' weekend away by the sea for my birthday. I can't believe I am 40 tomorrow!!!!!! how did that happen.

Love to everyone else and hi to all the newbies. I will be back soon and catching up with you all.


----------



## three_stars

Hello Abroadies!  Once again I was not getting updates so went to FF and voila!  pages and pages of ABoriadies.  HAve to say could only to a skim through and see that Heffalumps comment caused a real stir.  I think more then likely she just wanted to remind us that the other threads exist.. B and B has gone real real quiet for ages.  
As AM says... once an abroadie always an  abroadie... ( MAYBE WE SHOULD HAVE T-SHIRTS MADE... WOULD ANYONE GET IT?)    ANYWAY..... I AM NOT GOING ANYWHERE!      Even if I have been short on words lately and a bit absent I need my fix every once in awhile and I refuse to not see LeselyJ through to a BFP too!

Lesleyj  - let's try to catch up by tel this weekend?

Is anyone coming over to Paris soon that needs baby things?  I have started to clear out a bit.  Let me know.

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## Laura68

I meant to say yesterday too Bonnie - I'm not leaving Abroadies til Lesley has at least three children!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just a very quick one from me as I havent got much time but wanted to say a big thank you to everyone for their best wishes for my scan on Monday, you will all be the second to know when I get back how we got on (don't expect any news until after 2pm). Its been a long old week but we are nearly there and hoping for some good news on Monday of course, might actual start to relax and enjoy it then!

Mrs B, have PM'd you of course but a quick public - have everything crossed and sending you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow  -mention, you know how we will all be with you in that scanning room      

LesleyJ the others are quite right, none of us are going anywhere until you get your baby(ies) cant ever imagine being on any other board personally.

Skirtgirl lovely to see you posting sweetheart hope you are doing OK.

Big hello to Bonnie, Lexey, LML, AlchoTart, TinkleBunny, Laura, Cat, Tea (lovely to hear from you), Giggly, Crusoe, AlmaMay, Nats, Mini-me, RSMUM, Jaydi and all the other lovely abroadies

Have a great weekend, will have a quick pop by tomorrow to check on you Mrs B, hope you are able to post your great news.

Pen
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Blimey - hope I don't keep you all waiting too long!  Three could be a little ambitious though Laura!!  I'd be happy with one dinosaur......

Bonnie - bless you, I don't know where you get the time from to even go to your computer - and your littlies will be one next month - where has that time gone?  I'm not around much this weekend, but I hope we manage a chat.

Mrs B - so sorry to read that you have had your woofer put to sleep, you must be so sad - hugs coming your way.  And again, good luck tomorrow.

Skirtgirl - Hope your Dr can sort you out next week, poor you.  Have a lovely birthday being looked after and spoiled for the weekend.

Lexey - what a rotten day for you too - and physio thrown in as well..... You were very brave going back to the hospital so soon.  I do love your expression pinch to a pound of poo though - it's going to get a lot of use from now on!

Pen - I'm sure I'll be logging on over the weekend, but good luck for Monday just in case I don't - will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed.

Diva - so know what you mean about being happy, and glad you are - kind of catches you unawares doesn't it?

Cat - I was wondering if a wave in Poland is same as a two or one fingered salute in the UK and USA?  Good job you weren't arrested - though we'd have all protested to get you out 'free the Warsaw one' - I'm quite good at t-shirts....  Hugs to you as well while you're feeling so down.

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## three_stars

Happy birthday to skirtgirl... hope all goes well with the DR appt as well.
Good luck to Pen and Mrs B on upcoming scans as well. 

I was thinking today about the boards... I remember being not too happy to see them split off in oldies, B and B and trying to conceivng another miracle.. as well as the Big split when they separated out to all the individual clinics.  In the end all that worked out well. And each day these threads grow and grow ( well not all of them as Babes and Bumps went quiet.  I think the ABroadies thread has just always been a special place full of special people.  AT the moment it is quite busy and I find it harder to keep up; mostly try to follow those I have known for so long as best as I can.  In the past the issue was to keep it relevant to tx as baby and bump talk was difficult for some people, some of the time.  
IMHO it would be best to keep abroadies going in the same spirit it has always been: a place for all discussions for anyone on FF that is involved with having tx abroad- past, present and future.  I think if anyone starts to feel really sensitive to any mention of babes or bumps they should feel free to speak up but perhaps we should have a thread that specifically asks for sensitivity ( maybe called AFS - ABROADIES FEELING SENSITIVE or similiar) and requests limiting comments to non baby or bump talk.  This is just an idea to think about.  Not sure how many people at the moment feel this would be helpful to them??

Love,
B


----------



## three_stars

uhh  Lesley?  You sure about that dinosaur??  DD may have a few spare ones for you!    

Yes one year in february.. amazing.  
Really amazing that the birth announces never got finished and sent amongst many other things that didn't happen 
Was still thinking of sending them as 1st birthday but just about too late for that now too   
Oh well.  Priorities change.

Come visit... we miss you .. and DH too!


----------



## Toberlone Fan

Hello Everyone,
A bit of advised needed  here. We are currently on the egg donation waiting list with IVI Barcelona. We went out in October'08 for our first appointment and were told to expect a 4 - 5 month waiting list to find a suitable donor who matches my physical characteristics.
I have been looking at other people's comments and progression with other Spanish clinics on this website and I was wondering how the clinic such as  IM - Institute Marques of Barcelona could promise a 2 - 4 week waiting list - how does this clinic operate and how do they find the donors so quickly as clearly IVI are searching to find someone who matches me? 
I think my husband is slightly suspicious as to how this clinic works versus IVI and if it was so simple and quick how come all the clinics in Spain don't operate like this
Can anyone clarify for me?

Thanks and good luck to all those on the waiting list with IVI Barcelona! 
For me, I am blonde hair, blue eyed so not your typical Spanish profile of brown eyes, dark hair etc

Toberlone Fan


----------



## sabrinna

HAD MY FIRST ICSI AT NOVUM GERMANY, OHS 24 EGGS, 12 EMBRIOS FROZEN, HAVIN FET NEXT TUSDAY.


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

I’m glad we have collectively decided to stick together and thank you for your compliments on my post with my thoughts on the subject.  I know what it is like to be left behind on a thread.  I’ve started quite a few threads over the years and have been still there after a couple of years.  A lot of times nobody wants someone who is a reminder that IVF doesn’t work hanging about on a thread to bring them down and who can blame them.  I’ve also struggled with depression because of all pain and disappointment of IF and I’ll be the first to admit that a depressed person is not a lot of fun.  I’ve never felt unwelcome by the Abroadies.  

What moved me to post my thoughts was Lesley’s posts.  I know that feeling of panic when your friends leave you and you feel like you are Billy-no-mates on a thread because the girls you have gotten to know and care about move on.  I’m not saying that would have happened here but I also wanted to make sure it was a safe place for new girls and the girls who haven’t crossed over to the other side.  

I think the Aboadies are all sensitive enough to manage ourselves without rules about when to post pg and baby talk.  I’ve seen gentle reminders to new girls to check the last couple of posts on the thread when they start posting questions.  

I wanted to share a story about how above and beyond an Abroadie can go.  I hope Sasha doesn’t mind me telling you this story.  

Last March Sasha and I found ourselves in Warsaw together for a cycle.  As all Abroadies know you can’t plan these things and I was thrilled to spend time together.  We were both staying in apartments near each other.  My DH had left to go back home and I was waiting for ET.  Sasha and I spent the day together and we went back to my apartment so she could do my Gestone injection for me.  Because of a booking mix up by the apartment people all my belongings had been gathered up and had been moved into their office and I was told there was no room for me and I had to go.  Just to add salt to the wound I was told they had tried to book me into another hotel or apartment but everything was booked because of a conference.  

OK, here I am, in Warsaw with no place to stay, it’s snowing/raining outside, I don’t speak the language and I need a Gestone injection.  So what does a fully grown woman do in this situation?  I start to cry.  

Sasha was thinking and immediately she offered to let me sleep on the couch of her apartment.  I couldn’t believe her kindness and that made me cry some more.  We asked to use the office privately so Sasha could do my injection and there we were with my bum waving in the breeze in this Warsaw apartment office laughing and crying at the situation.  I realised at this point no one can ever say we didn’t do everything to try and have our children.  

We then moved my luggage to Sasha’s apartment and her dad and DD made me feel at home and we had a lovely evening.  We both were leaving the next day, Sasha and her family in the morning, me in the evening after ET.  The next morning we hugged goodbye and wished each other luck with our cycles.

I know that this really happened because I was there and I lived it but I still can’t believe it happened.  I am in awe and humbled by Sasha’s generosity and kindness.  To me her actions exemplify what it means to be an Abroadie.  It still brings tears to my eyes and this board is just littered with women who are stars like Sasha.  

I also want to add that I’m not going till Lesley has at least three babies so get going girl!!  

Happy Birthday Skirtgirl!

Almamay


----------



## Newday

oh Almamay
what a lovely post. It amde me quite tearful.
I feel left behind it seems virually everyone I have met along the way has a child but not me. We are coming to the end of the road and I think psychologically I am nearly there accepting I will be childless. There is "nothing" wrong but still it doesn't work so I will have to hang onto the 9 weeks I had when I was pg and those happy feelings.

I will be moving on after the next txc can't keep putting myself thorugh this anymore.

Sorry it's turned into me me me .......

I don't post as much anymore but I do read everyday and I am genuinely pleased at everyones BFP's if not a little envious

Lets see if 2009 is my year as well

Love to all
dawn


----------



## Laura68

Morning Abroadies

Was just popping in to see if Mrs B had posted yet.... still sending lots of positive vibes, Mrs B.

Dawn - I know we have all felt like you at some point during IF treatment.  It's probably hard for you to believe, as there are a few BFPs here now, but I know we all understand how you feel and never thought we would get to a BFP.  There's a depth of sorrow from all our experience that no-one outside of IF can really understand.  I have a friend, a dear close lovely girl, who is in exactly the same boat as you - many years of tx, all BFNs, nothing wrong that they can find, and one lovely shortlived BFP.  It breaks my heart and I feel so angry that the doctors who see her can't find why she doesn't get pregnant.  She feels exactly like you - she has held the hands of so many other women going through IVF, and all now have kids, and still not her.  I just think is so unfair.  I don't know a huge amount about your history, and I hope you don't think I'm speaking out of turn as am sure you have been well investigated, but can I ask whether you did all the immune issues tests and hysteroscopy?  When Alma May posted about her pregnancy, she said Penny at Serum believed that continued BFNs were 30% bad luck, and 70% a problem in the uterus.  I sent that quote on to my friend and for the first time it's made her consider having a hysteroscopy.  I'm also a great believer in that thing of "there is no such thing as unexplained infertility.  It's just undiagnosed".  How far you go is up to you and I know your journey has been long and hard and no-one can carry on this rollercoaster forever.  You have to look after yourself first but if there is anything at all from any of our experiences on this thread that might help you find the answer, then please stay here a bit longer because I know we would all love to help.      

Alma May - great story about Sasha.  It absolutely demonstrates what Abroadies is all about and it's one of those rare bits of selfless kindness that cement a friendship forever.  It shows the kinship between all of us who have to deal with IF.  One of the many things I really like about Abroadies is it's not competitive.  I've never felt I was in a race, like on some of the other threads.  People stay to support others, and more importantly, to share all that knowledge about clinics, tx, drug protocols, 2ww madness, how to deal with BFNs and BFPs - that does make it very different from a lot of threads.  I know because i joined a few back at the start of my tx and then left!   I like the fact this isn't a one-clinic thread (actually, there isn't a thread for IB, which is another reason I came here) because I genuinely think that all our collective experiences at lots of different clinics have helped others on the thread.  How else would we all be so well versed in immune issues, NK cells, and now septums if not for Alma May, Jaydi, Lesley and others.  It's that sharing of info, different approaches and encouragement to try something new and not give up that I genuinely believe has resulted in a few lovely BFPs lately.  Long may it continue!

Also wanted to wish Ellie/Skirtgirl a lovely birthday.  You deserve to be pampered and spoiled.  Hope you have a lovely weekend.

Cat - will PM you hon.  Hope you are getting through these difficult days.  

Mrs B, aside from the scan result, also wanted to say sorry to hear about your dog.  It's tough to lose a pet you have loved for so long.  Hoping you get good news today.

Welcome Sabrinna.  Good luck with your TX.

Toblerone Fan- i think it sometimes just depends how busy the clinic is.  Eg Ceram is very busy, popular and well established, so can have longer wait lists, whereas IB, where I went, is a comparatively quiet clinic.  Also depends how many donors they have I guess.  The important thing is the YOU feel comfortable with how fast it happens - I decided not to go with another clinic because I was offered a donor immediately, even though they had never met me and didn't know what I looked like!  It's worth remembering, and for your DH, that a lot of Spanish and Greek clinics also recruit Eastern European donors - Polish, Ukrainian etc, who do come in light hair and blue eyed varities.  I am blue/green eyed too and specified it as one of the things I would like matched, so presume our donor was E European (tho lots of Spaniards are also fair, not just the dark hair and eye variety!).  Your clinic, as others, will already have it's database of donors - at IB they have over 300 already on their books and find new ones all the time.  So when you give them your details, they stick that in the computer, get as many matches as possible, and then will see who wants to cycle at the same time as you - perhaps IVI are just very very busy at the moment, and IM are not.  Or perhaps they have less blonde/blue eyed girls.  Just make sure you are happy with all you've been told - they should be open about how they choose a donor.  Both are meant to be good clinics, so am sure you will be fine.

Bonnie you are so right.  It would be good for people feeling bad to have a none baby-related thread.  Or I guess as others have said, they just stay away if this thread is making them feel down.  I'm amazed you find any time at all to get on the computer with three kids!  You manage to keep up somehow.

Lesley - one dino would be great of course!  We're all rooting for you!  Is it IVIg for you this time?

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you all have lovely weekends.

Laura xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,
Just spent a lifetime catching up on all the long posts and now don't have time to post myself !
Had just wanted to wish Mrs Bunny luck with her scan........ 
........and to see how Mini-me is getting on - can't wait to hear how life is with her little boy !!
.......and to say a big huggy hello to Cat - welcome home and hope you have been getting all the tlc you deserve from your DH.
Love Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Hi Cat

I tried to PM you but your inbox is full.  Could you delete a few things?

Thanks

Laura xxx


----------



## HEM

Hi

I don't post very often but I still read posts on the abroadies thread.  I was lucky enough to have a lovely daughter from my fertility journey and have looked on other threads but strangly I feel at 'home' on the abroadies thread.  I still people come and go as they pass on their fertility path (like me) and some you never hear from again, but the thread gave me so much support and advice that I can;t seem to let go and like I said read avidly most days. Though I may be only reading and not posting and perhaps my fertility journey has come to an end I like to share in people's new and am willing them on...
a special note to Dawn wishing every sucess with your upcoming treatment.

Helen xx


----------



## cat68

Hi Laura,

I've cleared some of my messages in my inbox

Thanks for letting me know 

C x


----------



## Newday

Laura thanks I have had a hysteroscopy and nothing found except blocked tubes which isn't a porblem with IVF.

I am however' having a pipelle biopsy a month before FET this time it is supposed to help with implantatiion so we shall see
Dawn


----------



## Laura68

Hi Dawn

I haven't heard of a pipelle biopsy.  I look forward to hearing how it goes and hope it makes all the difference for your next tx.  

My friend has now been told, after 7 years of tx, that her left ovary is slightly polycystic and that this can affect implantation, even with IVF - in that it makes her have low levels of oestrogen and progesterone.  There are so many variables with implantation.  Glad you are able to try something new this time.  

Good luck Dawn.  

Laura x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just popping in to see if there was any news from Mrs.B, hope everything went well for you today and that you just cant get online yet to post your update!

AlmaMay will you stop making me blub! You write everything I wish I could so eloquently and always pull at my heartstrings you little devil, God bless you for capturing all our feelings.

Dawn lovely to see you posting, many of us have been here with you on your journey and as you know I was just about to give up, this was our absolute last go and our miracle came (in the form of Clexane/steroids/asprin it may appear) despite years of unexplained infertility to. I do hope you will find your answer too. Dr. Penny seems to be waving a magic wand for many, have you thought about a change of consultant? I know I would be very tempted to see her if this hadnt have worked for us.  Whatever you decide you know we are all here believing that your time will come and cheering you on every step of the way. Have you thought about other options like adoption if things dont happen for you and you cannot carry on?

Hem lovely to see you back on the board too  

Love to all, will check back in again later.

Pen
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

just wanted to say that I hope and pray 2009 is your year too Dawn - you certainly deserve it.       

PenPositive - hope Monday goes well- looking forward to hearing your news!  

Mrs bunny - I'm very sorry to hear about your doggie. Losing a loved pet is very hard.  
I hope your scan went well today.

Much love 
Crusoe
x


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello

Just to say that my scan yesterday was inconclusive so I have to have another one in the next few days (or as soon as I can in my opinion). I'm going to try and get to the EPU tomorrow.

We're still at my Mum's so it was a bit awkward to post yesterday but of course I wanted to let you know what was going on. I won't go into details on the scan yet, but obviously we're very disappointed not to have had some firm news yesterday and that we've got to keep being brave and hopeful for a little while longer.

Thanks for all your thoughts and wishes,

love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## crusoe

Mrs Bunny

I am thinking of you lots and sorry that things did not go quite to plan. Lots and lots and lots of positive thoughts are coming your way.          

Hugs
Crusoe     
x


----------



## Laura68

Mrs B

Was just popping in hoping you'd posted.  

My first scan was inconclusive too - no heartbeat and she wasn't sure there was a fetal pole.  I remember the sonographer saying "There is still a little hope", which of course did not fill me with confidence at all.  Sometimes it depends on the quality of the scanner.  Don't give up hope yet. I will be keeping everything crossed for you that you are able to get another scan and some good news soon.

Laura xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Mrs Bunny, sorry to hear that things didnt go as well as they could yesterday, as Laura says some people do have these inconclusive results and everything turns out just fine so I am hoping that things will continue to develop over the next few days.

Keep the faith sweetheart, be brave and keep taking very good care of yourself, all my thoughts are with you and DH and hoping for some good news.

  

Pen
xxx


----------



## cat68

Mrs Bunny- I'm sorry that the scan didn't give you the reassurance that you were looking for. Still  that everything will be fine and that in a few days you will be able to see your little bean on the scan. Please keep hopeful, thinking of you 

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Jaydi

Mrs Bunny - thinking of you both all the time and sending you lots and lots of love and hugs

Jaydi xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to send my       thoughts to you Mrs. B - hope you get another scan soon..tried to send you a long im but the computer swallowed it! sending you huge     too for the loss of your dog - I know how tough that can be and i remember how much everyone on here was so kind when I lost our two.

thinking of you - hang in there as best you can

xxx


----------



## Newday

Mrs B so sorry hang in there
dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Mrs B - I'm starting to think that a certain Dr should get his scanner updated, I honestly don't think it's you, and I hope that your EPU proves me right as soon as you get to them.  Will be thinking of you, and everything remains firmly crossed.  

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Mrs B I hope all is well with the scan tomorrow. I know you must be having a very hard time this weekend. Miracles do happen.If you remember I was told it was all over one day then the next found a hb. Even though things ulimately didn't work out it didn't fail at this stage it was just the rubbish private hospital scanner!!! so you have evry reason to feel positive.


----------



## AlmaMay

Mrs B - I hope tomorrow brings you the joy you deserve.


----------



## Grumpygirl

Mrs Bunny,
I can only say the same as the other girls, but please know we're all here for you and wishing you all the best for your next scan. Massive hugs, hunni. xx


----------



## ElleJay

Pen - Really good luck for your scan today.

Mrs B - hope you get in to your EPU and get good news. xx

Dawn - I hope that 2009 will be both our years.  I know we've pm'd before on immune meds, but have you cycled on 40mg of Prednisolone - could you ask your Dr to try it if not?  Also, I'm looking into Intralipids which are cheaper and nicer to your bod than IVig - have you heard about this?  Via Dr Gorgy at the Fertility Academy....just an idea.

Sabrinna - welcome to the thread, and good luck.

Lexey - Again, you have such a lot on your plate at the moment, thinking of you.

Lots of love to everyone on this stinking wet Monday!

Lesley xxx


----------



## three_stars

HI ladies... guess it is as wet in UK as in France... but at least less cold!

Lesley.. when are you having next tx?  Sounds like you have a plan for meds worked out.  I so hope it works for you.  Fingers crossed as usual.    

Dawn-- I was also thinking of what you wrote about blocked tubes... maybe we have discussed this in the past.  Has it been ruled out that there is no problem with the fluid in the blocked tubes.  I seem to recall that this can become toxic??
Have you given any thought to talking to my lovely DR Penny yet?? (At Serum)  

Mrs Bunny-  I am optimisitic for your EPU scan.  Sorry that you had to get left in limbo for the weekend.  ANd sad about your little doggie as well  

Love,

B


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to wish Mrs Bunny and Pen good luck with the scans today.

Mrs B, the more I read about early pregnancy, the more I can see how much it varies from person to person, and that things take longer with some people but then just work out fine.  I can imagine how worried you must feel.  I wish I could take some of the worry for you.  I had a quick internet skim jut now (beats working !) and saw loads of threads with late developing but successful pregnancy sacs.

Sorry about you doggy.  Losing a pet is just as painful as losing a member of your family (which, after all, they are).  I still really miss my cat that I found dead 1/2 hour before we were due to leave to leave for Reprofit.  I keep expecting him to walk in and do one of his fab huge miaows.  He was such a character.  Big hugs and loads of love to you.

Pen, wishing you luck too.  I hope it all runs smoothly for you.

Love to everyone else.   Anyone heard from Mini-me ?  Dying to know her news !

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Bonnie, our posts crossed.  Hope you and your lovely big, fat family are thriving.  I am always so chuffed still to see you on here !
Bloobs xxx


----------



## Laura68

Just dropping in top wish Pen huge luck today with your scan.  

Mrs B - hope you manage to get rescanned and have your mind put at rest today.  The not knowing is so hard.  

Laura xx


----------



## mini-me

Hi,

I've posted my news in the Babydust - Bun in the Oven - BIRTH announcements as I'm going to print the pages out to keep any congratulations!  

Will post here in greater detail when I've got more time but as you can see I have finally given birth to my son, James Matthew, by c/s on Thursday 15th Jan (my late dad's birthday) at 04:49am after being induced on the Monday evening!  I had to go through labour and a section, but he is well worth it!

Love to all,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Congratulations Mini-me

Fabulous news that your son is here at last.

It sounds like you have been through it a bit but all sounds well now.

Many congratulations and welcome to the world James                  

Love Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Ah Mini Me, that is great news!  Lovely that he came on your Dad's birthday too.  Welcome little James and love to you all.

Laura xx


----------



## bluebell

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Mini-me !  Congrats to you and DH on the birth of little James !  Please bring him up to see us when you next come to Scotland !!!  Hopefully you will be touring rellies with him here soon !
Looking forward to hearing more bout him, and seeing pics !  So happy for you !       
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Welcome James and a big fat congratulations to Mini-me and DH!  Certainly does sound like you went through a bit but you must be thrilled to have him with you at last, take care and enjoy!

              

Laura and Lesley thank you for your good wishes (and everyone else over the last few days), scan in an hour!, will post later

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Good luck Pen.

Mini-me, did you beat me by the way ?  My induced labour was 40 hours plus c/s !!  Was yours longer !!  

Blooobs xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Mini-Me - Hurrah!  Many congratulations to you and your DH on the safe arrival of James Matthew, and welcome to the world little one!

Lesley xxxx


----------



## mini-me

Bloobs,

I was first induced at 10pm on Monday evening, then again Tuesday morning but didn't go into 'active' labour with fierce contractions until about 6.30am on the Wednesday - 1/2 hour after I phoned DH to go to work as it didn't seem like anything was happening!!  Typical!!     
So I had about 22 hrs of active labour plus c/s or if you count it from start of induction it's 54 1/2 hrs plus c/s!  OMG, I hadn't counted it up before!     

Will definitely drop in when we visit the rellies which will be quite frequent this year!


Pen - good luck for the scan babes.  

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Mini-me

Congratulations on the safe arrival of baby James Matthew - welcome to him and congratulations to DH too!

      

Wonderful news! And well done for surviving that mamoth labour - you'll have some stories to tell James when he's older!

lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Thank you all for your lovely messages of support and optimism. And the research Bluebell you little sweetheart    I've been doing a little of that myself as you can imagine. I haven't given up yet! And I still 'feel' pregnant for what it's worth.

My scan is arranged at the EPU for tomorrow morning, so another day to wait.

Pen, thinking of you, looking forward to some more good news today           


Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Mrs Bunny - hang in there just a bit longer.  Thinking of you  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Mini-me   to you both!      

Welcome little James Matthew 

Wonderful news  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Mrs Bunny you are such a sweetheart thinking of me when you are still waiting for your confimation, bless your heart   have everything crossed for you and look forward to your news tomorrow.

We have just returned and w are blessed enough to have great news.  I feel bad posting with you still waiting Mrs B but so many of you have sent me lovely messages I wanted to share our news but will try to do so in a slightly toned down manner without shouting and jumping up and down as it seems inappropriate.

The news is we have one very lovely strong baby growing away inside my tummy. We were lucky enough to see and listen to a strong heatbeat which brought tears to my and DH's eyes and the sonographer says all is progressing very well and looks in great shape.  We are of course thrilled, relieved and overjoyed.  They gave us some pictures and are doing a DVD for us which they will add to on our next scan, just cannot beleive against all the odds we have been so incredibly lucky.

Thank you to everyone for your support getting us to this 7 weeks 2 days, the last couple of weeks have been the hardest ever and you have kept me sane and answered so many questions for me.  We have a long way to go but are going to try desperately now to relax and enjoy.

Tons of love

Pen
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hooray Pen!  Absolutely magnificent news.  So pleased for you.  I've been on tenterhooks.  Massive hugs to you and DH.  Such a special moment for you both.

Laura xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Pen!  Don't feel bad about posting that fantastic news! (You're such a sweetie for thinking of me) The news is so good it deserves some dancing bananas!

  


I'm so so happy for you. I was really wishing that you would get this kind of positive news.

And it's great that you got a picture and saw and listened to the heartbeat - and fancy a DVD too!

Yes I am filling up - but with out and out happiness for you and DH - you so deserve this - and you will enjoy it  

lots and lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Mini-me - 54 Hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!! I have now thought of another plus side to adopting!!!!  

Pen - What lovely news about your scan. I am soooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you    

Mrs Bunny - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning.        


Love to all
Crusoe
xxxxx


----------



## Newday

Mini me and Pen congratulations to you both
dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Pen - what brilliant news on the scan, I am so pleased for you!

Mrs B - praying that a better scanning machine will give you good news tomorrow.  We will all be thinking about you.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## cat68

Mini Me Many congratulations on the birth of your little boy James Matthew                

Pen- Such great news about your scan so pleased for you 

Mrs B- I'm   that everything will go well for you at the next scan in a few days.  

Love
C xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Mini-Me - Great news about the arrival of James.  

Pen - You must be so happy.  Please never worry about sharing happy news here.  We have so much bad news here.  We must never forget to celebrate when life is good to us.  

Mrs B - I'm sending you strenght and hope for tomorrow.    

Dawn - Hang in there.  If I can make it than there is hope.  

Lesley - I hear Boots is doing a sale on all their vitamins if you want to get some vitamin B complex in.  

Hi to all the Abroadies.

I'm very excited, I'm going to an Inaguaration Ball in London tomorrow for our new President.  Who would believe it?  Me pg and an African-American President of the United States.  I couldn't be happier!  

Almamay


----------



## Jaydi

Pen! - great news about your scan and hearing the lovely heartbeat  

Mrs Bunny - thinking of you today and sending lots of kisses      

AlmaMay - have a great day today! 

DivaB - so great that you are off to Serum - Penny will take such good care of you  

Mini-me - so thrilled to hear about little James  hope you are feeling well  

Love to all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Wow so much news!! It will take me a while to catch up but 

  Pen what brilliant news! I bet you are so relieved? Lets hope the next 7 months pass quickly and without incident for you!!!!

Mini-me  Congratulations on the birth of James!!!

Mrs B    you get a good result on your next scan.

Lexey hope you feel better soon.

I am back and ready to go again now!!! had a lovely weekend away and DH and the children spoiled me rotton. Yesterday we to see dr as hadn't really bled(sorry if tmi) and he was fab and booked me in yesterday afternoon after cutting short his golf game to do an ERPC and I was home by 9pm feeling a little wobbly but miles better. I am off to get a prescription for the pill today with a look to having fet in about 6 weeks!!!

Thanks for all your support over the past few months , I hope I can return the support for a few months now!!!!

Love

Ellie


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Jaydi and Mrs B - just wanted to wish you both good luck for the scans today.    

Divab - loads of positive vibes for your Penny cycle - you are in very good hands.

SKirtgirl - glad you had a great birthday, and that your Dr cut short a golf game to help you out with that quickly arranged ERPC - is it me or does it seem like all the medical professionals have taken a 'be kind' pill this month?  

Lexey - hope you kick the flu into touch soon, time to stay under the duvet and not venture out.

Lots of love everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## Laura68

Morning Abroadies

Firstly, Mrs B, sending you masses of love and luck for your scan today.    .

Jaydi - is today the day you have your private nuchal scan?  It will be such a wonderful moment for you to finally see your baby properly!  Take lots of tissues for when you and DH blub with joy, and savour every moment.  And gets lots of piccies.  It's another milestone, cycle buddy!  

Alma May - are you American? Probably a dumb question! What an amazing day it is for all Americans!  I have taken the afternoon off so I can watch from home.  Have a brilliant day of celebration, and yes what a great year for you - new President, and new baby!

Lexey get well soon.  Best to just stay in bed when you feel that rotten.

Skirtgirl - welcome back from your weekend away and your op.  So glad you are feeling better and that you had a nice sympathetic Doc - that must be the fastest turnaround for an operation ever.  And great you are preparing for another FET.  Will have everything crossed for you of course.

Diva - congrats on choosing Serum.  You are following in the footsteps of lots of successful ladies, so am sure you have made the right choise and wish you every success!

Cat - hope you are OK hon.  Lovely to see you posting.

Mini Me - hope you're enjoying your little boy!

Pen - hope you've been enjoying your excellent news.  Can you believe it!!!!

Hello Dawn, Lesley, Bonnie, RS Mum, Giggly, Crusoe, Larkles and to all the other lovely Abroadies.  

Laura xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Not good news from me I'm afraid. 

The scan today showed an embryo which only measures less than 6 weeks (I should be about 7.5 weeks), with no heartbeat. The sonographer also said that it looked like there had been some bleeding within the sac which was making it larger than expected and slightly distorted. In these cases they have to give the benefit of the doubt so I have to go back for another scan next Friday.

We're more or less accepting that it's all over and of course I'll have to keep taking the medication until the next scan and I might miscarry in the meantime anyway. This is so difficult and we're not being brave any more.

Thanks as always for your support
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Mrs B - This is dreadful news.  I am so sorry.  You don't have to be brave here.  We will do our best to catch you if you fall.  Your only job is to be good to yourself and DH.  Sending you much love.  

Almamay


----------



## ElleJay

Mrs B - I am so, so sorry.  Definitely no need to try to be brave - this is such awful news and my heart goes out to you.  

Love and hugs to you and your DH  

Lesley xxx


----------



## crusoe

Mrs Bunny
I am sending you the biggest of hugs                           
I am so sorry - this is so cruel and so unfair.
You are in my thoughts.
Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Mr and Mrs B


----------



## Penelope Positive

Mrs Bunny I am so so sorry and sad to read your news, I really dont know what to say that can help in anyway. 

We are all here for you. Sending you masses of love.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Mrs Bunny my heart is utterly breaking for you both.  This should never happen to my friend and our Abroadie.  We all care so much about you and we are here for you all the time.  You know that don't you?      

All the love in the world to you both - take good care of each other I know you will be.  And let us take care of you too.  

Love and constant hugs      

J x


----------



## Newday

Mrs B so very very sorry

take care
Love dawn


----------



## Laura68

Mrs B this is so so unfair.  No-one could be brave faced with this news.  Of course, I am holding on to that faintest glimmer of hope given to you by the sonographer, but I know your heart must be breaking.  Sending you and Mr B the biggest   and all the strength and love in the world.

Laura


----------



## cat68

Mrs Bunny I am sorry . Words seem so hollow at a time like this, but I'm thinking about you for what it's worth. You do not need to be brave, let it all out, it's a horrible time for you and Dh.

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## RSMUM

Mrs Bunny - my heart goes out to you and your DH - take care of each other - we are all here for you hun

  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Mrs Bunny     . So very sorry. It is so unfair to have the joy of a BFP and all the hope that brings only to have it all cruelly taken away. It is a bereavement and you & you Dh just need to take things a day at a time. We are all here for you.

Sasha xxx


----------



## larkles

Mrs Bunny

Words cannot say how sorry I am to hear your news   

Thinking of you in this awful time  

Larkles
xx


----------



## alcoholictart

Hi!
Just taken a break from marking 100's of mock exams     (I'm a secondary school teacher) and popped in to see how everyone is.

Phew! I've just caught up on 6 pages of news and all the highs and lows on here since I last posted. 

Mrs B - I just want to say I'm so very very sorry to hear your news .  

Alcotart xxx


----------



## three_stars

Mini-Me

Congrats!!  Welcome to your James!!    ( mine is sound asleep - Yeah!  Very partial to the name!)


Mrs B.  I do hope the sliver of hope becomes the reality but I see the odds are tough now.  What a shame.  I am so sorry that you are having to go through this stress and agony right now.   Hugs to you and your DH  

b123


----------



## RSMUM

OOH Mini-me! Not sure if you are reading this but a very belated CONGRATS!!!!!!       on the birth of your little boy! What a labour! But you must be over the moon..so happy for you hun...

it seems like only yesterday you were posting your BFP..where does the time go?

xx


----------



## bluebell

Mrs Bunny, As all the others have said, now is not the time to need to feel brave.  You have been so brave so far, and life has been cruel, so now you need to let go, to feel what you need to feel, and to take all the time that you need to grieve without feeling guilty.  When I had my 2 m/cs I found the m/c association's website helpful.  It give lots of comforting words and helps you to believe that you don't need to put on a stiff upper lip and brave face and get on with life as if nothing has happened.
You are such a lovely, kind lady and have supported me so much over the last few years.  I so wish the news for you was different.  I am sending you loads and loads of love.  
Please take it easy and be kind to yourself, and love to Mr Bunny too.  
Love Bluebell xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Bluebell - you are so right - also the the other thing is, I think we forget that we need to grieve after an MC - we try to be so brave and strong and then when the anger and denial and all the rest of it starts to bubble up we think we aren't coping well - Mrs. B - I wish there was more i could do to help hun - but just want you to know you are in my thoughts - as Bloobs said, you have been there for us so many times over the years...you are so kind...take care hun... 

XX


----------



## nats210

Mrs B I am so sorry to read such sad news, this is so cruel.

Pen on a positive note delighted to see your scan result news. 

Love to all
Nats
x


----------



## bluebell

RSMUM, you are so right.  I know it sounds odd, but after my latest m/c I was almost euphoric straight after it, as the uncertainty for me had been dragging on for weeks as the medics kept changing their minds about my pregnancy, and I felt so relieved that at last it was all over.  I kind of knew that I was numb and in denial though, and sure enough the tidal wave of anger etc hit later.  Grief has a horrible menu of nasties that it throws up in stages, ranging from numbness to anger to tearful sadness to bleak emptiness, and each of those can pop up unpredictably for a while and in any order.  BUT, they do begin to subside and reduce in their extremeness slowly as we heal.  It can seem impossible at first, but it does come.
But I am rambling - must do some work.
Once again Mrs B - loads of love and I hope we Abroadies can comfort you just a little bit.  
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Heffalump please add me to the list:

DE Care clinic, Durban, South Africa


----------



## safarigirl

mrs bunny i am so very very sad to read your news .... my heart is sore for you, and like the others have said now is not the time for braveness ... i felt like a crumpled ball of nothingness after my miscarriages, bereft, alone - its a different pain that cannot be described, the pain of loss and loss of expectation and dreams so hard to describe -but  i so remember it .... my arms are reaching around you, to try and comfort you a little .... it is so hard to understand these things when they happen, and i hope our words of love can reach you a little to know you are not alone, i know it feels like it, but so many of us have had to walk this road and can be there as a support for you ...
much love to you ....


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello my lovely abroadies

Just wanted to say a huge thank you for your supportive messages and PMs. I really do feel like you are all hugging me and holding my hand through all this and I can't say how much this means to me and DH.

The most difficult part about all this at the moment is the waiting whilst keeping on with the medication. I decided that to get me through this I must keep a little corner of me hoping for a good outcome. It's only a very tiny corner, but it will help with keeping me going. Also, I'm trying to ignore my pregnancy symptoms (or the fact that they may be dwindling) as I know symptoms are very unreliable. In the meantime I will try and prepare myself as best I can for what will inevitably happen. The feelings about miscarriage that you've expressed Bluebell, RSMUM and Safarigirl, although difficult to hear, are already helping with this. To have people say I don't need to be brave is good - I'm so used to being strong for others and not showing my innermost feelings.

Hopefully this thread will return to happy mode very soon.

          

lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Morning Abroadies

Mrs B just wanted to wish you every strength for the next few days.  I do think you are doing the right thing keeping a glimmer of hope - it's not over til it's over.  I know that when my last pregnancy went wrong, the gradual way that I got the confirmation actually did help me cope with it as you have a little time to consider the best and worst case scenarios.  

You are doing really well, Mrs B, and I'm glad you're finding some comfort here.  I think we all feel it so keenly when tx doesn't work out for an Abroadie because we've all been there and would never wish it on anyone.  So you definitely don't need to be strong here.  

Massive hugs to you.  I know you will get through this with all the strength and grace you've shown already.

Love Laura xx


----------



## Jaydi

Good morning Mrs Bunny.  Sending you oodles of hugs today.      

It must be so tough to keep doing all the meds - especially those heparin jabs!!  But you are giving your little one the absolute best chance.  I feel so proud of you.  We're all praying he's just a late developer and we already know he is a fighter.  It must be torture not having any answers to what is going on and you must feel exhausted.  Hang in there darling.

Just a quickie about me to say thanks to people for sending pms to ask about my scan.  Sorry if I worried you by going quiet I was just overwhelmed with Mrs Bunny's news.  Yes the scan went well and we like our new doc and feel in safe hands for the future for dealing with pesky fibroids and c-sections and stuff I don't want to think about.  Gave myself a massive migraine getting in such a state waiting for scan day and then I see what Mrs Bunny is going through and realise so many people would swap with me in an instant.  I wish we could all be naive first timers who sail through all this and have nothing but joy.

One story I have to tell you - the con told me he is looking after a 57 year old with ivf twins and so he considers me a youngster.  That's good for all of us to hear isn't it?  Last week the midwife called me an old lady and it knocked me somewhat.

So big hugs Abroadies.  We're youngsters  

Mrs Bunny don't worry about whether the thread is happy or not - we are a hardy bunch and can do the rollercoaster with you all the way.  We're with you - you know that.  Keep checking in with us anytime you want some company.

Crossing everything for you      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Mrs B - My heart goes out to you - just concentrate on getting through one day at a time until Friday week.  Sod being brave.  This is an uncertain and unnerving time, and every one of us here would change what is going on in an instant if we could.

Thinking of you and sending more hugs 

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Bel

Mrs Bunny,

So sorry to hear your news. It's the hardest thing to go through. Thinking of you and wishing you strength to get through this tough time,

Love,

Bel,x


----------



## mini-me

Mrs Bunny,

Thinking of you honey.  
You certainly don't need to be brave.  Take care.

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Tea63

Think the last couple of days here sums up as well what this thread is about - everyone is there for each other through this big roller-coaster of ivf - good or bad news. - but it does makes it a bit hard to put both a sorry and a congratulation into the same post.

So sorry Mrs B - been there myself and it is awful  - but you will get through it and as my doctor said then it means your body can be pregnant - I found a lot of information on this site : http://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com/ - take care 

And congratulations to Mini-Me on your son and to Jaydi for the good scan 

Love to the rest of the abrodies from Tea

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## bluebell

Mrs Bunny, Here are some more hugs coming you way     
I understand about your keeping up hope.  I did the same, and you never know !!!!!  I didn't fully accept I had miscarried until I got a proper AF 2 months after the m/c.  Loads and loads of love and I hope th meds aren't too much of a burden, and I hope you get  some certainty soon.

Jaydi , you whipper snapper you ! - excellent news!  

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## cat68

Mrs Bunny How are you today hun? thinking of you xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone. The board has been very sad this week and we I know are all still thinking very much of lovely Mrs Bunny and hoping that the little sliver of hope brings some desperately needed and deserved news. You truly can feel the warmth and genuine support on the abroadies thread at the moment, I know it has really got to all of us. Mrs Bunny, I hope you are hanging in there sweetheart, I know how hard it must be. Take very good care   

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Jaydi, really pleased to see you had a good scan. Your new doc sounds like a treasure.   I am dreading my GP's reaction to my pregnancy and age but stuff 'em have gone through too much to be made to feel bad for being a few years older than average.  How have our lovely older people generally found their GP's reaction? Is it one of concern but non-judgemental?  Thats what I am hoping for but am not really expecting to get. 

Nats, thanks for your good wishes on my scan, its still not sunk in yet and am getting away really without any major symptoms apart from not sleeping that well and a little bit of queasy-ness.  Long may it stay that way.

Laura how are you doing? 

Mini-Me hope you are settling in well at hope with little James!

Alchotart thank you for the PM, hope you are doing OK?

Love to everyone else, hope you manage to catch some sunshine tomorrow before the rain starts pouring on Sunday.

Pen
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Pen - funny you should ask about GP's reactions as I saw mine today and he was saying how he hoped to be looking after me when my next cycle works (!!) and that his oldest pregnant patient was 52 years old, and there wasn't a trace of ageism in him.....

I hope yours is equally kind to you!

Mrs B - hugs to you xxx

Lexey - hope you are feeling a bit better

Jaydi - can't wait to see your scan photos, really glad it all went well, looking forward to our chat this weekend

Almamay - hope we get to meet up soon

Lots of love to all the Abroadies

Lesley xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

I hope everyone is well. 

I thought I'd let you in on something that happend to me today so it dosen't happen to anybody else.  I went for my booking in appt today.  I foolishly thought that the 3 hours they said the appt would take would actually be spend with a midwife or Dr but no.  It was over a 2 hour wait and less than an hour with the midwife and then we rushed through my history.  The midwife was very nice.  

Then we came to the nuncal scan.  I was told that they might not have an appointment in time for a nuncal scan because they were very busy.  This did not surprise me as I have (as many of the Abroadies have as well) been let down many times by the NHS.  I was upset because you would think that they would prioritise a pg woman who is 43 with a 1 in 49 risk.  I foolishly mentioned that I had a private nuncal scan booked as a back up.  Shouldn't have done that.  The midwife said that if I had a private nuncal scan then they wouldn't offer me an NHS one!  

I was incredibly annoyed and said I would cancel my private scan there and then because I didn't need to spend any more money.  I also said that if the NHS had found my uterine septum years and years ago I wouldn't have had to go through the tourture of infertility treatments and would have my family by now.  The midwife was very nice and got me a nuncal scan booked for Tuesday.  I think she was very embarassed by the policy.  

So the lesson is:  "Don't mention a private nuncal scan at your NHS appointment." 

Hope everybody has nice plans for the weekend.  

Almamay


----------



## alcoholictart

Hi AlmaMay
Good luck on Tuesday with your nuncal scan. I will send positive thoughts to you on the day. Will they tell you if everything is ok at the scan?

Thanks for the advice on the midwife! I've got another scan next Wednesday and I've got my booking in appt with midwife on the 9th Feb when I'll be 11.5 weeks (the earliest they could book me in). This doesn't leave me that much time to book a nuncal scan before 13 weeks and was wondering whether to book a private scan as back up just like you did in case they are busy. I defo won't mention a private scan to midwife now! Thanks!

I've been very lucky with my GP, she has been incredibly supportive to me and DH.  I  wanted to go on every DE waiting list there was all at once to cover all my options but after discussing it with her, I gave Isida a go first. After all what's a couple of months when you've been trying for over 5 years... she was a much needed voice of reason at the time!

My consultants on the other hand have all been incredibly unsupportive and lacking in any social skills or any trace of compassion! My first NHS consultant was definitely ageist! When I was 39 , I was labelled as a "no show" to an appointment I never recieved in the post, he then "lost" my notes and I had to get my doctor to re-refer me all over again. I finally got an appointment in August ( a wait of 10 weeks) when my 40th birthday was in early September.  He then told me I was no longer eligible for any free NHS IVF or IUI treatment...  

Jaydi - great news on your scan. 

Lots of love to everyone! 
Alcotart xx


----------



## bluebell

Alma May, I was told I wasn't entitled to a nuchal scan because I wasn't expecting twins.  I'm not a medical expert but I really couldn't see what singleton / twin pregnancy status had to do with liklihood of Downs !  They said I needed to go privately if I wanted one.  Where I live nuchals aren't given as a matter of course or even mentioned.  I only found out (on the internet) that nuchal scans existed about 2 days before it was too late for me to have one, so I demanded an NHS one, and they conceded!.  When I had the scan, the sonographer thought that our babe had a hole in the heart, so called a senior obstretician to have a look.  The senior obs decided that DD didn't have a hole, but spotted the sac from the twin we had apparently lost (the 1st time we had known about this).  She had been grumpy that we were getting a scan anyway, but then seemed delighted that she had discovered I had been having twins, because then it was 'OK' that I was getting a free scan, and she didn't have to lie to the lab she was sending the bloods off to, so suddenly I fitted into her financial categories OK - no hint of any sympathy or delicacy about telling me that I had been having twins but had lost one !!
I was too busy reeling about the fact that my baby had potentially had a hole in the heart, but then hadn't after all.
The moral of the story is, as Alma May says, FIGHT FOR YOUR RIGHTS !!!!
Hope the results of your nuchal all goes well.
Love Bluebell xxx


----------



## bluebell

....and after all that moaning and rambling, love to everyone, with special hugs to Cat, Mrs Bunny and Skirtgirl  
I have a day to myself today, which is lovely and very rare.  Also last night we had a night out in Glasgow - went to see Youssou N'Dour if any of you know him - Senegelese singer with fab band - Super Etoile de Dakar.  Why am I telling you this you ask ?  It is because it was one of those occasions when it actually felt great to be out of the 'prison' of tx - and that other parts of life can just be amazing !  I used to see Youssou in the 1980s when I was a whipper snapper, and he is just as sexy now !  Just to dance and let my hair down was just great !  I don't know about you lot, but tx is on my mind every day and often nearly all the time.  I just wanted to give those of you who aren't reaching the end of your tx journey yet, but who are frightened of when you will be, that life at the end of tx isn't that bad, and that it is hard, but it is possible to re-build your life again without it.  I have often recently been feeling relieved that mentally it is beginning to get easier for me, and that I am free again !!!  Am I making sense?   
There aren't many abroadies who are reaching the end of the road, so I feel like a pioneer for us, ie testing the water to see what it is like.  It ain't that bad girls !!!
But I'm not going anywhere by the way.  I'm still going to be around you abroadies, as I am so fond of you all and Abroadies is too precious to leave.  I want to be there for newbies and old timer cyclers like myself too if I can.  You are all so lovely - like another part of my family to me !
I don't think I ever mentioned, but when I was in the depths of the most painful part of DD's birth, all that was on my mind was you lot, and wanting the best for you all!  It was strange, and probably partly fuelled by psycho-gas, but it was so strong and lasted through all my contractions !!
Ooops, rambling again ! Right, I'll shut up now, and go an do some ironing !!!
Blooobs xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bluebell so nice to hear you are having some positive days!! although why are you ironing on a day to your self??

I have to agree with you about how being free from tx feels so good. We tried twice after the twins and failed the final time I only got 3 eggs 1 was immature. I saw that as a sign that there were no more babies for me, and after the following 6 months of being really sad.I found the next year was brilliant and the 1st in 10 yrs that I wasn't concerned with ttc , being pg or having small babies. I even managed to cope with my sil anouncing a pg without any stab in my heart!!  THEN DH decided he hadn't moved on. Thus starting the whole painful journey of ivf which has lead us to where we are.
Now if Iam honest I cant wait for it to be all over one way or the other.


----------



## Newday

Bluebell I am coming to the end of txc too my DH wants it to be over with. It scares me as we have been through so much and have no child to show for it. My heart is heavy at times when I think about it so I try not to but Iknow that I am going to have to face it sme day and that day is coming soon

Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Hello lovely Dawn.  So lovely to hear from you and sorry to hear you are feeling the fear of the end of tx.  You are an Abroadie that has been around for us for a long time, and have always supported me through my ups and downs.  Sending you lots of love and hope that I can help you in even the tiniest way.  I hope that you will stay on Abroadies.  We did kind of set up a Moving on thread a while ago, but it didn't work because it was elsewhere on FF.  Maybe we should try again - a thread for Abroadies thinking of or actually giving up tx and moving on.  In the meantime big hugs from me and look after your lovely self.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Bloobs - can you send a pint of whatever you had down here please!  I'd like to feel alive again, and include Youssou N'Dour as well while you're at it - he's brilliant!  It's very likely my current DH was working out the back in the gigs you went to in the 80s....

I haven't given up yet, but I know it's getting closer, and I completely relate to what you and Skirtgirl are saying.

Lots of love and hugs

Lesley xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone

Bluebell, so glad that you had a good night out in Glasgow which reminded you of you whipper snapper days - I'm sure there are a good few years of that left for you! And it's nice to hear that you are getting used to life out of tx 'prison' as you say. A pioneer you truly are and we're grateful for any insight you can give us into this unimaginable state.
It's unimaginable for me at the moment. I know things aren't finally over but I find myself wanting to do it all over again straight away! I want that happiness we had at New Year back again! Although the other day I said to DH I never wanted to do it again. Not really a time for assessing my feelings properly I suppose. I know the main reason he wouldn't do it again is for my sake.
So I'm not going to talk about it yet. And I guess that's the same for you too Dawn, don't face it until (if) you really have to.  

Scans - who'd 'ave 'em?! I remember my MIL saying to me that there weren't any scans to have in the days when she was pregnant with DH and you just had to wait and see what happened. And my Mum saying that there weren't any HPTs to mess around with, you just missed a period and felt sick! And I suppose everyone got treated the same in those days - none of this 'not entitled to it on the NHS' business, depending on where you live etc. That's terrible Bluebell about nearly missing out on your nuchal scan just because you weren't expecting twins and then the nuse tring to justify it!
And Alma May, fancy them saying you might not be able to have one because they're very busy! Surely it's your right to have one, especially in your circumstances. You'd think they'd definitely prioritise for more mature ladies. Maybe they just think that we should be getting our scans privately anyway. That's rubbish. Good luck on Tuesday  

Jaydi, I was so pleased to hear that you had a good experience with your scan and that you liked your consultant. And that you're a mere youngster to him! That's great. And intriguing. Thanks for your special support this week xxxx

Alcotart - good luck with the scan on Wednesday. Glad that you have a supportive GP and that she actually helped you with your choice of clinic. I've found the same with consultants, they've been the ones to turn their noses up, I suppose it's because we're going abroad. And terrible that you missed out on any free NHS treatment.

Pen, don't worry about your GP's reaction. I know you are worried, but just think - you're pregnant, and you shouldn't care about what people think! Your GP should support you as he would any other pregnant woman. As you say 'stuff em!'

I've been ok I suppose. As ok as can be expected. I've been distracting myself talking to DD about her wedding (in 6 weeks time) although it's difficult to know what i'm going to be able to wear! My other DD is coming over soon with a dress they saw in the sale in Coast! They just bought it there and then after persuading me on the phone that it was nice and that they'd take it back if it wasn't any good. I guess they're trying to buck me up a bit. And I met my friend yesterday who has no children out of choice. Although she can't really understand what I'm going through she was really supportive - we hadn't even told her what we were doing this time. I had a bad moment last night when we'd been out to the pictures for DH's birthday and I had a birthday cake for him at home. I lit two candles and brought the cake in, singing happy birthday. But then I sort of broke down a bit - I guess I thought singing happy birthday should involve kids. I felt really bad, crying on his birthday (he almost was too) but I guess as some of you have said, these emotions are going to come out at the most unexpected of times.

Lots and lots of love to all of you
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Oops - post crossed with Dawn's and Mrs B's

Dawn - hugs to you, I know what you mean and I hope you got my pm the other day.

Mrs B - what you are going through at the moment is horrendous - yes, your emotions will come out at unexpected times, but that doesn't make it any easier.  Hugs to you too - I hope the dress is lovely.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello lovely Abroadies

Mrs B - you brought tears to my eyes.  It's so hard keeping up the pretence that everything is fine when actually it's not.  You are doing so well.  I guess singing Happy Birthday, you should actually feel happy, and of course you have too much on your mind right now.  I remember when we found out there was something wrong with our baby last pregnancy at the 12 week scan, it was three days before Valentine's day.  It was so odd - we exchanged the saddest Valentine's cards ever.... didn't want to not say we loved each other, but there was no real joy about it, no happily looking forward!  I also think you should cry when you feel you need to - you have to allow yourself to feel what you feel, and that means it's sometimes going to take you over when you're not expecting it.  As for more TX - well it's good you feel you want more in a way, but you're right, now is not the time to make plans.  One thing at a time.  When you know what is definitely happening with this one, then you'll know the way forward.  Sounds like you and DH have a very special relationship and will help each other through whatever happens.  Lovely too that your DDs are being so supportive, and that you have such a nice celebration to look forward to.  

Alma May - cannot believe how you were mucked around!  It's criminal.  I really admire you putting your foot down.  So many people in that situation would just be bullied by the system.  Good luck with your scan.  Am sure it will all be fine.  

Bluebell - sounds like you had a brilliant night of it!  I like to think I'll go and throw a few shapes on a dancefloor again one day.  TX is such a horrible obsession, and I think all of us on FF know how it feels when it just fills your every waking thought.  I read a book called Waiting for Daisy and the woman who wrote it described fertility treatment as an addiction, with Clomid being the "entry drug".  Then you escalate to IUI, IVF, Donor Eggs..... she described exactly how I was feeling, under the spell of treatment, and wanting more and more, and how you get "hooked on hope" whenever a new doctor offers you a different solution.  So I think to get to a point where you start to feel you can put tx behind you is a really strong thing.  Just being able to enjoy the here and now, gosh we've all forgotten how to do that haven't we!  So, dancing, letting your hair down, and thinking "phwoar" about a singer is all very liberating!!

And of course you must stay on Abroadies.  I think as we all described, over many pages on this thread, it's not just about tx, pre, during, or post, this thread is more about a view of the world, mutual support and shared experiences.  Once an Abroadie, always and Abroadie.  That's funny you were thinking of your Abroadie friends during labour!

Dawn - saying your heart is heavy is such the perfect way to describe it.  It's an ache and a feeling of emptyness isn't it?  I guess only you can know when it's the right time to stop tx and focus on all the good things in life, job, marriage, family, lovely holidays etc etc.  It must be very hard when you have tried so hard and been through so much.  I hope you don't think I'm speaking out of turn, but when I read your sugnature, you do have one of those histories that Penny at Serum seems to deal with all the time (I used to post on Serum thread, and so many ladies had recurrent m/cs or BFNs).  I know Pen suggested it too, but have you thought about even chatting to Penny by email?  Who knows what may come of it.  I know for Tous on that thread, Penny just devised the drug protocol, and she had her TX as planned in Spain and the streoids etc seemed to make all the difference.

Talking of Tous, do Jaydi or Lexey know how she is?  I know she was in hospital and likely to have her twins really soon, and very early, and have been hoping for news of her.

Alcotart - good luck this week with the scan.  You could always phone your MW in advance and ask for the nuchal scan to be booked - it does have to be done during a certain period doesn't it, so worth getting into the system now.  I've heard that so many times about being told you're too old for IVF because you've gone past the eligible age whilst waiting for an appointment.  I signed up when I was just the right side of 38, so would have qualified, but the wait was 2 years, so same thing for me really, we had to pay anyway or I'd only be starting IVF now.

Lesley - so hope it's your turn next, with the new drugs protocol.  You always sound so upbeat and are so generous to everyone else on this thread.  Thanks for being a great Abroadie!    I love the sound of your GP!  I want one like him.

Pen - sod your GP.  If he/she is not sympathetic, don't let it get to you.  You're pregnant, you've seen the heartbeat, it's all great!  GPs shouldn't judge you, but at least you won't have to see your GP very often.  

Skirtgirl - must have been so hard to get back on the TX rollercoaster after getting used to it being over.  Your DH probably got lulled into thinking it wasn't that bad, but when it doesn't work, we all know it's crushing.  Have you made plans for your next FET, and will you have IVIg this time round?  

Jaydi - hope you're still looking at those scan pictures every day!

Hello to everyone else.  Me, I'm fine. Dino 1 and Dino 2 are still making me feel very sick.  DH has been away for a few days so have been trying to catch up on sleep.  Will I ever have any energy again?  

Wishing you all lots of love and happiness now and in the future.


----------



## superted

Hi Girls

Do you mind if I join in.

Just wondering if any of you have immune issues and were having treatment alongside your DE treatmentin Spain or if any of the clinics were treating you out there or you were having treatment in the UK.

Just wondering if at either where it was and who with.

Thanks a lot girls.

Superted x


----------



## Laura68

Hi Superted and welcome!

Am sure you will get lots of advice and help from this thread.  Some of the girls have immune issues and will be able to tell you the way they're being treated.

I've a friend who is having IVF, and separately having steroids from Mr Sheharta, the immune specialist, who has a clinic in Harley Street, London, and Wimbledon too.

Where are you having DE? 

Laura


----------



## Laura68

Lexey thanks, that's great to know!  Send her my best wishes if you speak to her - I knew her from the Serum thread.  

I don't think I ever commented on your post from the other day, because so much happened straight after, but you were saying if this FET doesn't work, you don't know what will happen with you and DH because he so wants children.  I just wanted to send you a   and all the luck in the world for the next FET, but also, I don't think you should put yourself uner that pressure for this FET - it's hard enough anyway, but imagine the state you'll be in if you think you have to end it with him if it doesn't work!  I think we all have felt guilty or sad for our DHs - I know I have.  Poor DH, I just kept thinking he should have met a younger woman not an old 40 year old like me!  But right now, your DH might still be feeling optimistic that it'll happen for you both - don't second guess what he'll think if you really do reach the end of the road.  Anyway hon, you have a way to go yet before having to think about that.  And please don't leave Abroadies!  You make us all laugh too much!

Glad you had a nice time with your mum.

Night everyone.  It's way past my bedtime!!!!

Laura


----------



## Newday

Laura I have had all the normal checks hysteroscopy level 1 immune tests etc.... everyhting comes back normal. This time Stepan at Reprofit suggested I have a pipelle biopsy the month before the FET so I am going on the 7th of march for this. I have read that it helps implantation so we shall see. I am on steroids etc..... bnut as level 1 immune tests here came back OK no one seems to think I need more.
I have emailed penny twice and had no reply! So maybe I'll try again anyway thanks for suggesting it but maybe It just ain't going to work

Dawn


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Just want to give you all a big hugs  

I've been a bit out of it with a monster headache - think it might be withdrawal symptoms from the steroids?

Mrs Bunny - I'm thinking of you all the time.   I can imagine just how you felt with DH's cake - these things knock you over when you least expect it.  But so lovely you had a special time together, that really means a lot doesn't it?
Can't wait to hear about your dress that the girls found for you - isn't that great!

Bluebell - I've really appreciated your posts these last few days - you say it all so well.

Alcotart - good luck on Weds 

Pen - you don't really need to see your GP now - the midwife takes over and you can call her anytime with anything at all.  Mrs B is right 'stuff em!'  Anyway my expert fetal medicine consultant says we're youngsters   So your GP knows nothing.

Lesley - hope you're having a great day.

Laura -  that Daisy book you read sounds spot on doesn't it?  Sorry you're still feeling poorly - that's so hard especially when you have to go to work too.  Hang in there.

News about Tous - she is still in hospital - been there since 23 December I think!  She is 31 weeks and the boys are doing well.  There was the constant threat of having to deliver them quickly around Christmas time but now they are saying they hope she can go to 34 weeks plus!  So she is being such a star isn't she   The hospital is 40 mins to an hour from home so it must be tough for DH but she's in the best place.  And yes Lexey is right the food is all cooked at the hospital and much better than most places so she's making sure she eats everything to keep her iron levels up.  I don't know how she is staying sane but she's doing brilliantly.

Dawn - thinking of you.

Superted - I have raised Natural Killer Cells.  I had my tests done with Mr ******* in London and then did our cycle with Dr Penny at Serum Clinic in Athens where she supported the meds that Mr ******* recommended.  And the combination of Penny's expertise and Mr *******'s brought us success at last!  Good luck with everything.

Lexey - big hugs.  It's good to hear you had a special time with your mum.

Skirtgirl - thinking of you.

AlmaMay - Good luck for your scan on Tuesday.  All our trips for the hospital have meant being there for 3 hours for just a 20 minute consultation.  It's a shocker having to book a half day for that.  In our area no one is entitled to have an NT scan on the NHS whatever your age but the midwife said some places in London you can have it on the NHS.  That can't be right can it?  So we had to pay £190.

Mini-me - hope you're doing well now you're back home with little James.

Tea - great to hear from you 

Love to Cat, Sasha, Bonnie, Safarigirl, Rsmum, WWAV, DivaB, Nats, Tinklebunny, Bel, Helen, Crusoe, Giggly, Larkles, Izzy, San&Steve and all Abroadies

Oh great! - we have a man flu alert in our house.   

Jaydi x


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to say happy Sunday to you all.

....and big hugs to Lexey, Dawn and Mrs Bunny.  

Mrs B, you brought tears to my eyes too, thinking fo you with DH's cake.  He is such a lucky man to have such a lovely wife, and I bet that he is lovely too or else he wouldn't be married to you !!  Hope you are having a nice weekend together now.

Lexey, Laura is right about not pressuring yourself too much with your FET.  It's really important you don't blame yourself.  It's so easy to do - I know and have done it myself !!  

Love to everyone - off to eat some left over Stollen from Xmas !!

Blooobs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

If anyone was wondering about WWAV's cycle I have posted her (sad) news on the abroadies going for another go" thread ....
unfortunately although positive at first, WWAV's beta levels did not progress ...
sorry for brevity of this, i just feel so sad, as we have had some really difficult news and it makes me feel really sad when my abroadie friends have to go through this ....


----------



## bluebell

Oh no Oh no Oh no .  I knew very recently about WWAV's BFP, but not this.  Bug*er bug*er is all I can say.  WWAV was so brave, and so amazingly strong through all sorts of things going on in her life at the moment, and I feel for her so much.   WWAV has been such an inspiration for us through the years, and I so wanted her to have a sibling for her sweet little DD.  WWAV, if you are reading this. I am sending you the biggest ever hugs I can muster up.               
Bluebell xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Safarigirl - I have been thinking about WWAV, and am so sad to see her news, this is awful.  WWAV, if you are reading, I am so, so sorry - hugest cyberhugs to you, words fail me..... 

Lots of love, take care

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Laura68

Goor morning Abroadies

Safarigirl - so sorry to hear about WWAV's news.  I don't know her, but as you say, it's so sad for all of us when an Abroadie's news is bad.  Please send her my very best wishes.

Laura


----------



## Laura68

Lexey - glad you're not going to put yourself under too much pressure hon.  You should not second guess what your partner's reaction will be, especially not now anyway.  Yet again, you have managed to make me laugh when other news is sad - I can't believe your mum thought a Bichon Frisse was a jacket.  That's so funny.  Glad your two are having a laugh together.  Great idea for your mum to get a dog.  My mum has a cat and it definitely helps keeps her company now Dad is gone.    

Jaydi - hope your headaches are going.  It's almost certainly the drugs withdrawal, although someone at work told me it was a sign you are having a boy.  Who knows!  Thanks very much for all the info about Tous - thank god she has managed to hold onto the boys for longer.  It must have been very scary for her over Xmas thinking they might be so premature.  Glad she's being well looked after - please do pass her my very best wishes and I will be looking forward to seeing news of the boys arriving in the next few weeks.

Dawn - thanks for replying to all my questions. So sorry you've had lost of tests and nothing conclusive has come back.  I really hope your pipelle biopsy makes the difference, along with the steroids and other things you normally do.  I also had touble getting any response from Penny when I was researching clinics.  First I found I had the wrong email address - she has two but never seems to use one of them.  The girls here will, I'm sure, have made sure you get the right one.  If you have no joy, I also have another contact at Serum, one ofthe embryologists - he's not an expert like Penny, but he may be able to get the ball rolling in order for you to speak to her.  Let me know if you want his email.  Good luck hon!

AlmaMay - good luck for your scan tomorrow.  I'm still amazed at what a lottery it is when going for scans - some areas the nuchal scan is standard, others even a normal 12 week scan without nuchal measurement is not offered.  My friend lives in Winchester, a wealthy area with a good hospital where you'd expect the service to be good.  She was told her first scan would be at 20 weeks, and had to pay for a private 12 week scan.

Mrs B hope you're hanging in there  

Hello everyone else and extra love and hugs to all Abroadies who are having a hard time at the moment.

Laura


----------



## Newday

Luara I have emailed Stepan and he said he will do a US and look at uterus in detail to see if I have a septum or not! I've had a lap and dye but he said it wouldn't show a septum up. Just thought it might be worth a try
Dawn


----------



## Laura68

Dawn - it's definitely worth a try!  Before I joined FF, I'd never heard of a septum but there seems to be a new one found every day on the Serum thread.  Good luck with that as well.  
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn, my friend, just know that I am thinking of you and if you ever want to chat please PM me.

Mrs Bunny, I am so sorry for the hard time you are going through, my heart goes out to you.

AlmaMay, enjoy seeing your baby at the nuchal tomorrow and I know its easier said than done but try and put the stress behind you. Just enjoy!

Bloobs, it would be great to chat soon. Thinking if you always.

Love to Lexi, Laura, Jaydi, Lesley, Safarigirl & all the other lovely ladies on here.

Sasha xxx

p.s. my computer has died so I can only access the internet once a week when I go to see my parents so won't be posting much .


----------



## MrsBunny

Safarigirl, thanks for letting us know the news about WWAV.

I am so very very sorry to hear what has happened. I have been thinking about WWAV a lot as I knew she was trying again but wanted to keep it private. If you're reading WWAV, I'm sending you lots of love and hugs and sympathy. 
     

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Jaydi

WWAV I am so very sorry to hear your news.  I have been thinking of you and hoping all was going well for you.

You have inspired me so much and kept me going on up this slippery, rocky mountain path and I feel so upset that this has happened to you.  Life is so unfair sometimes.

We're all sending you lots of love and hugs.      

Thinking of you

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

WWAV, so sorry to hear your sad news. I always think a loss after a bfp is so much more painful that a straight bfn. My thoughts are with you and your family at such a dark time.


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello everyone,

Not been around for a week, away working, so just wanted to say hello again, and best wishes to you all in all the things you are going through...

Lovemylabrador (who is currently asleep on my feet...)

xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Evening everyone, just popping in to say good luck to AlmaMay for your scan tomorrow, hope everything goes super douper honey!

WWAV so sorry to hear your news, sending lots of love and hugs to you   

Mrs Bunny hope you are hanging in there sweetheart, I think about you every day and send prayers of hope that your little one may still be holding on there. I can only imagine how hard this week is going to be for you   

Hi to Lexey, Laura, Skirtgirl, Jaydi, Bluebell, Alchotart, LML and all the other abroadies. Crusoe, how are you doing sweetie and Giggles what news from your lovely surro?

Sorry am not posting much at the moment, am stupidly tired just now.

Catch up soon

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Good luck Alma May for tomorrow !
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

WWAV - so, so sorry to hear your sad news - my heart really goes out to you hun   

take care of yourself and your family

XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## larkles

Wwav-words cannot describe the pain that you are going through but just wanted to send all my love to you and dh and that we are thinking of you    

Larkles
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Alma - I was just trying to send you an IM - so, so pleased you had good news today!     Hope you have  a good, detailed scan tomorrow and hope you get a nice little baby wave from your little bean!

xx


----------



## larkles

Almaymay-so delighted to hear your news    

Larkles
xxx


----------



## nats210

Hi

Just booked my flights for Spain and now looking at hotels, does anyone have a recommendation for marbella close to ceram pref walking distance after transfer, will be on my own this time. Thank you.

WWAV so sorry to hear your news take care xx

Almamay good news so pleased all going well for you xx

Love to all
Nats
x


----------



## Skirtgirl

Alma May  great news!! good luck today as well.

Nats when are you going off to spain? How exciting for you, I love the begining of a cycle there is always so much hope!!


----------



## crusoe

WWAV / AJ - (you will always be AJ to me) I have been thinking of you over the last few weeks and so hoping that your absence meant good news. I am so sorry to read what has happened, it is just so cruel. I am sending you a series of hugs an lots and lots of love and strength to help you while you heal.                      

Mrs Bunny - how are you doing? You are very much in my thoughts too        

Nats -when I went to Ceram I stayed at the Miramar spa which is not cheap but so handy for the clinic, they do room service for post treatment night, have a lovely spa to use the day before and is fairly handy for walking into the centre of Marbella, the old town etc

AlmaMay - hope your scan today goes well and you get to see your babe clearly - how exciting.....

Lovemylabrador - hello! My little dog is curled up on my feet as I type too. Warmer than any pair of slippers!!!

Thanks for the mention Pen - I don't really have any news just now - we are just on a countdown really. I finish work at the end of next week which feels very strange. Infact everything feels surreal at the moment. I was the skinniest mummy-to-be in Mothercare the other day which gave me a perverse pleasure!!!

Love to you all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Great news AlmaMay, will be interesting to see if the NHS report matches the private one!

Nats I always stayed at the Princess Playa Apartments. They are self-catering and there is a supermarket literally around the corner, are really cheap and have everything you need. I stayed there on my last cycle both with DH and then for a few days on my own as he had to come back and I was really comfortable.  I booked through Hotels.com and I think we paid something like £40 a night in December. They are quite basic, but clean (maid service every day but you can put do not distrurb on for your 24 hour lie in) and comfortable and have a few English TV channels which is always nice. I found it nice that I could cook what I wanted and just had some nice things in the fridge to pick on when I didnt want to be doing much. Oh, they also have free Wifi in the lobby. Hope that helps.

Crusoe, you must be so excited now and what fun going shopping for everything you are going to need. I am really thrilled for you!


----------



## Laura68

Good morning ladies

AlmaMay - that is great news.  Your babe sounds in perfect condition!  I was told that if they find a nose bone then it would be beyond rare for the child to have Down's - I'm glad they did that measurement too, as many clinics don't.  How lovely that you saw your baby dancing around.  Have fun today - hopefully you'll be able to relax and enjoy it knowing all is OK.  You have practically caught up with me and Jaydi now!  I'm very jealous of your kittens.... 

Pen - ha ha you're getting symptoms now!  You see, be careful what you wish for!!  The tiredness will probably last about a month, so make sure you have a good stock of food and DVDs, and make sure DH is on hand to do all the cooking and cleaning!  Your ticker is racing along nicely.  Very exciting.

Crusoe - I'm so excitied to see your ticker counting down.  Have you been buying lots of lovely new things for your son?  He must be so excited too.  How old is he?  

Nats, good luck for your cycle.  When are you off?

LML hope the Lab is keeping you company still.

Mrs B - sending you lots of love and hugs.  Hope you're hanging in there.  I'm still hoping for a miracle.  

Hello Skirtgirl, Larkles, RS Mum, Giggly, Lesley. Bonnie, AlcoTart, Safarigirl, Lexey, Sash and Dawn.  Sorry probably forgotten a few.  I'm having my first day of not feeling completely flattened by nausea - I'm like a new woman.  Well almost....

Love Laura xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello all

Nats, on somewhere to stay within walking distance of Ceram, I was going to say what Crusoe and Pen said! We stayed at the Miramar and I would go back there even if not going for tx. The rooms are large and comfortable and the breakfast selection is fantastic! But I've heard good things about Princess Playa too if you prefer self catering and need something a bit cheaper.
Wishing you all the very best for this cycle - as Skirtgirl says, it's always exciting for us at this stage when there is so much hope    

Alma May, glad you had a good scan yesterday and that your little bean is looking lively! Hope today's goes just as well and that you manage to keep that smug look (about having had the private scan) to yourself  

Pen, glad to hear that you're getting too tired to post much. OOh that sounded a bit nasty, but you know what I mean don't you?   You know we love to hear your news  

Crusoe, have been thinking about you a lot and that ticker counting down. Glad you posted yesterday so we could easily see where it's up to. The thought that you won't have to go to work again after next week must be strange for you. But then after that you'll be busy with the most important job of your life! We're all excited for you xxx

Hello again Lovemylabrador

As for me, I feel a bit like I'm on the last stages of the 2ww again. You know, that stage when you've absolutely no idea what the outcome will be. I haven't had any large bleeds, in fact I've had less spotting etc than before the last scan. And some days I've felt not pregnant and others I've felt pregnant again! So just waiting now. I've been overwhelmed by all the support here and people sending me PMs, telling of their experiences. It has really helped.

Big hellos to Laura, Jaydi, Dawn, Tea, Bluebell, RSMUM, Safarigirl, WWAV, Lexey, Lesleyj, Larkles, Sasha, Mini-me Alcotart, Giggly and all abroadies
lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## three_stars

Oh dear!!  Have just read your very sad news on AJ / WWAV.  If you are reading I am sending you courage and love to get you through this.  I am so sorry.     

ALma May-  SOunds like all is on the right track.  Hope the NHS confirms your private scan results.  I guess of both are good news you will skip the amnio then?

Crusoe- looks like just a few days to go now from your ticker... so exciting this count down to meeting him.  

LML-  I think I need a lab too as my feet are perma frost!!!!  

Hope you are well Lesleyj, Mrs B, Newday, Safarigirl, RSMUM, skirtgirl, Yonny, Jaydi, Bluebell, Lexey, GG, Luara, Pen, Larkles, STeve and SAn, Tea, and anyone else I missed

Love,
b123


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Almamay - really glad to hear that all went so well yesterday, and you get double visiting rights this week with bubs by seeing him/her again today!  

Crusoe - how wonderful that you are finishing up work soon, and for the most fantastic of reasons, I'm thrilled for you!  

Bonnie - I'll try and get you some slippers that you microwave to warm you feet up, and I'm closer to pinning DH down for a date to come over, so you could have warm feet fairly soon.....

Mrs B - Hugs, and thinking of you whilst you're stuck in this horrible limbo stage - you've got about 20 FFers coming to the scan on Friday with you, all with bits of their anatomy crossed - will we all fit in? 

Jaydi - where did that 1.5 hrs go?

Pen - gentle, quiet hugs to you so that I don't disturb your snoozes.  

Nats - good luck with your cycle.

Same old, same old with me - stuck in Groundhog Day - just counting down until the middle of March and hoping to get some much needed sunshine when I head off to Chania again. 

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hi Lirac

Seems like a few more people are going to IB these days.  I am an IB person - now pregnant with twins.  I expect your protocol will be similar to mine and LML's - pill for 3 weeks, then Decapeptyl jab to shut down your ovaries, then a few days later, start on oestrogen pills.  They will scan you after a few days and adjust the dose accordingly so by the time you get to Alicante, you have nice plush lining.  They start you on the progesterone once you arrive and the Donor egg collection has taken place.  I was also given a very low dose of streoid - 5 mg of Cortisone and low dose asprin, but the Doc will tell you that when you get there.

Good luck!!

Hello to everyone else.  

AlmaMay hope your second scan went as well as the first.

Laura
xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

A quick one from me.  I promise a proper post later but I wanted to let you know how things went yesterday at my NHS scan.  

It was much faster than the one I had at the Fetal Medicine Centre but I was expecting that.  They only took one measurement the NT which was 1.35mm so less than yesterday.  It will be 2 weeks until I get the results.  The baby was bouncing around again and it was so exciting.  

I was given my medical notes while I was waiting for my blood tests and they have all the details of my 2 UK IVFs.  I foolishly looked through them.  It was heartbreaking.  I still cry thinking of all those embies that didn't stand a chance because of my septum.  All the hope that we poured into each cycle.  I don't think the grief will ever go away even though we are in such a happy place right now.  

I've been working from home this week.  One of my colleagues has a child with chicken pox.  I had chicken pox when I was a small child but that was probably 40 years ago.  I thought I had been tested for chicken pox antibodies at my booking in appointment on Friday but I wasn't.  I know for a fact that you can have chicken pox twice because I've known several people that has happened to and the second time around is much worse.  

I contacted Penny in Athens and she said I should stay off from work for another week and avoid children.  I don't work with children so that shouldn't be too hard.  I just spoke to my manager and she didn't seem that happy about me being off nor did she seem to think I was at much of a risk but she's not a doctor.  Your immune system is down when your pg plus it is further suppressed by taking steroids, which I'm still on.  

My manager knows I have been vigilant about cleaning the desks and phones at work with antibacterial wipes.  I work in an open plan office and we hot desk.  They never clean the desks.  It's disgusting.  You should see how dirty the wipes are after I clean the desk and phone.  Everybody in my office has been sick with very bad flu and what not.  I've managed to avoid it with my cleaning.  They even have over 100 people using one photocopier that you have to put a code it to get your copying.  I've cleaned that as well!  I don't care if I look crazy if it keeps my baby safe.  

One question.  My manager wants to check all my pg paperwork.  I've got appt letters from the hospital, a scan appointment card and today my NHS Maternity Exemption card arrived.  Is there any other cards or paperwork that I should expect? 

Again, sorry this is so "Me" orientated.  

Almamay


----------



## bluebell

Alma May - Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee about you scan.  Great news ! Hope you can really relax and enjoy now, and keep using those wipes, and do whatever you need to do to protect yourself.
Love Bluebell xxx


----------



## Sasha B

AlmaMay, my love, it is so lovely to hear that all is well with your little one. It is ironic that in the midst of such joy the pain of pass losses still hurt so much. I don't think it will ever leave you but when you hold your little one in your arms it will relieve it somewhat. I think you are being wise, not going into work, I would do the same. There is a risk. I should know because I work with children. You're being a good mum and putting the health and well-being of your baby first. Anyone who doesn't understand that isn't worth stressing over (I know its not that easy, when its your boss).

Lots and lots of love to you. Enjoy your week at home and speak soon.

love,

Sasha xxx

p.s. I LOVE your ticker!!!


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hi there,

AlmaMay - congratulations on your scan. Think you are absolutely right to put yourself and your baby first.

Lirac - we are scheduled to be in Alicante 3rd week of Feb... lets keep in touch- its all new to me too! We are very happy with our experience of the Wessex/IB link to date, and very encouraged by the good things we have heard from people on here...

Best wishes to you all,

LML


----------



## Sasha B

LML & Lirac, welcome to Abroadies and all the best for your up coming cycles. 

Sasha xxx


----------



## nats210

Many thanks for the accomodation tips, will look at avail tomorrow.

Almamay glad your scan went well.

Mrs Bunny sorry you are in such limbo I hope you get some answers soon.

Crusoe I am so excited for you, you must be counting the hours now. i hope everything goes well and can't wait to read more posts

For those asking I leave on the 16th Feb and if all goes well ET the next day. Not long now so really tryin to get myself geared up.

Love to all
nats
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello ladies,
I haven't had a read round on here for a week or so, and so much news... Wish it was all good, though.

Massive hugs to Mrs Bunny, I hope you're doing ok but I know you will be feeling crappy. Am so sorry hunni, you deserve more. I don't really know what to say other than to send you my loveliest cyber cuddles.       

WWAV- same to you, hun. I didn't know you were cycling, but sorry to hear your news. I bet you're hugging DD so much harder this week. Hugs to you too. xx

Dawn- I hope the septum search turns something up for you, and that soon you will have some good news. You are so strong, I think of you often and just want it to be your turn next.

Crusoe- Good on you with going into Mothercare and being skinny! LOL. I will never have that honour! LMAO! I can't wait to hear you have brought DS home, you must be so excited. Finishing work, eh? Brilliant news! Keep us posted hun.xx

Can't do any more personals but I think of you all loads, just don't have much time at the mo to post. Yesterday we went for our mid way scan at 19 weeks and we saw a developing baby Giggly- OMG it was amazing. I won't go on and on about it as I know how hard it is to be the one still waiting for a bfp but suffice it to say we're completely in love and believing it now. We feel so lucky to even be here, but so so grateful to J. What a thing to do for someone else- I can't get over it really. We did find out the sex cos together we couldn't decide, so J said she'd find out and tell us later if we were really curious! That was too much for me so I had to ask, but we're not telling the sex as we want it to be a surprise for other people. It's a baby! That's good enough for us. 

The one thing that really struck me was that I am uncovering a layer of grief with each passing milestone I think. Yesterday as I was watching the scan I thought how I'd turned up expecting it to be another medical appt, something to get through as part of the quest to have a baby. Having been to so many medical appts and so many negative ones at that, it was a shock almost for it to be normal and for all to be well. As I came to the realisation it was actually happening I felt such a realisation of how terribly sad we have been and just how thick my layers of self protection are- they're gradually being scratched away but it's like we expect the worst all the time. And it might actually be us being lucky for once... It is a major adjustment, a lovely one though. I don't think I will ever be able to show quite how grateful I am to J but I think she knows... it's why she does it, but even so, to be able to help someone so much is such an amazing thing. It makes me even more determined to foster children as I want so much to give something good back in the world. It is too big a gift otherwise.

I think I might finally start a thread on the surrogacy section of FF as it might help someone somewhere, I know I had a read there before thinking seriously about treading this path. But most of all it is Jennifer who we owe the tip of joining SUK to, so a massive thank you to the lovely Jennifer!

Will catch up soon, I hope! Love to you all xx


----------



## safarigirl

giggly, i so understand you when you speak about layers, and not actually believing it can be good news ... i know that i still didnt believe we would "have a baby" until we took one home.  This is hard to explain to someone but after countless miscarriages and treatments, and bfn's, i just didnt trust that it could and would happen.  LIke you i feel the need to "pay back" - so i decided awhile ago - and finally did the deed, to become a bone marrow donor.  I gave blood two weeks ago, and registered with them.  It is my own little way of saying thank you to all the women who have donated for us, gone through drugs and protocols so that we too may know or even just be allowed to try for our dream ... I am feeling really good with myself and hope that my marrow might just be able to help someone, if not i'm going to keep giving blood anyway.  Even DD got that it was important, i suddenly realised when I was  there that she would not be able to sit on the bed with me, but have to stand next to me (errr when do toddlers stand still!)  - i was imagining her bolting for hte door, and me having to chase her drip in hand, blood spluttering as i ran after her  - anyway to the amazement of all (especially me) she found some purple latex gloves under my bed and ripped through the box putting them on her hands whilst I lay giving blood - we both enjoyed the biscuits afterwards!


----------



## Laura68

AlmaMay - congrats on your second 12 week scan.  Lovely to see you have added a ticker now.  You have passed such an important milestone.  I don't blame you for being extra cautious at work.  A couple of weeks before Xmas, a girl I sit opposite kept running to the loo to be sick and looked terrible.  Then the guy next to her started feeling awful.  It was the winter vomiting bug.  I literally picked up my bag and ran!  There was no way I wanted to harm my pregnancy with that.  You must do whatever you have to to keep yourself fit and well and protect your baby.

Giggly - what a beautiful post.  I also know exactly what you mean about the layers of hurt.  You put it so well.  With the experiences you, and many of us to some degree, have had, it's only to be expected  that hospital visits are deeply embedded within us as holding bad news.  I hope that your scan has begun to change that - seeing your baby at that stage must be unbelievable, you can't help but start to believe that it IS going to happen.  It's lovely you are keeping the sex of the baby just for you and DH. It's your baby and all these new developments are very special and all add to you bonding with that child.  I so agree with you and Safarigirl about wanting to put something back.  It's partly about finally getting to a point of some happiness and wanting others to be there too, and for me also about having read so many experiences on FF.  I desperately want to do something, if my pregnancy works out. My DH wants to be a sperm donor (abroad unfortunately, as he would prefer to be anonymous) and maybe I can just help out some less fortunate financially - not that we're rich, but we have been lucky to be able to afford tx, whereas I've read so many times on FF about women who not only have the grief of failed treatments, but then cannot afford another go.  

GG - I'm in awe of your surrogate.  What an incredible thing to do for someone.  She will know exactly how much this means to you, I'm sure.  She must get so much out of the knowledge that she is helping  you and DH become parents.    

Safari girl that's an amazing thing to do.  I really admire you.  

Bonnie - yes!! That news was all over the papers here.  I keep imagining what she must have looked like at 31 weeks!!  And the fact that they had this precision plan for delivering 7, and then there was an 8th one.... what if they missed on?  Apparently she plans to breast feed all 8, which I read today would require her to eat 6,000 calories a day.  I hope she has lots of help on hand.

Lirac - can your clinic not provide you with more info?  I think LML talked to Salice who had treatment via Wessex - maybe you could get the low down from someone who's been through it too.  It all seems a bit overwhelming at first, but you will be guided through it I'm sure.

Nats - not long now.  Very exciting.  Quite a few txs coming up in Feb.  Let's hope it's a month full of babydust.

Mrs B - sending you courage and strength for tomorrow, and a big hug too.

Love to all the other Abroadies.  

Laura
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Gosh so much to catch up on!

Firstly Almamay, thrilled to see your scan went so well - did I say that already, have lost touch with my postings   Well, never mind happy to repeat that one!  

Mrs B I am hoping and praying that tomorrow goes well for you. I know how difficult it will be going in but please know that we are all here for you and wishing with all our hearts for a miracle.   

Giggly and SG ovely to see your posts, I think its an amazing world where such selfless people do so much for others.  Hopefully all of us in our way help others here on the board but yes many would like to do more. There is a lot of pain on this journey and its sometimes difficult to stop and think about others who help us achieve our dreams. I hope myself to be able to do something in the future.

Bonnie, thank you so much for my gentle quiet hugs, I thought that was such a lovely way of putting things. You made me feel all warm and cosy, bless you sweetheart.  Hope you are OK over there and managing to keep warm.

Lirac, I was 'supported' by Wessex in Southampton for all my abroadie cycles so do ping me if you need some help.  I learned quite early on that they were sadly motivated mainly by money and its definately got worse in the last year.  One of the consultants actually refused to answer some questions on my steroid/heparin protocol unless I paid over £200 to have a telephone consultation with her, can you believe that!  Luckily I got all the answers I needed from Ceram or on the boards here but I was appauled at there mercenary approach to things.  Some of the nurses are lovely but the clinic certainly has issues.

Nats - good luck for your upcoming cycle   

Hope everyone else is OK. I am doing fine, horrible metallic taste in my mouth and occasional moments of nausea but otherwise managing to get away with out too much trouble. Am having major problems sleeping (keep waking in the middle of the night for a wee and then cant get back to sleep!) which is trying but am definately not moaning about any of it, we are so thankful every single day to be where we are.  Have been busy this week so hoping I havent done to much, Its difficult to know where to set my limits, but I am just trying to be as sensible as I can without sitting around with my feet up all day.  Just under two weeks until our next scan and of course its going slowly but having my symptoms is keeping me sane in the hope that all is well.

Love to everyone else.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Love to Mrs Bunny - thinking of you tomorrow.  Don't forget we are all coming too 

Giggly your post made me well up with tears. Great news that your scan went well yesterday. And I understand entirely what you are saying about grieving.  Big hugs to you. I feel just the same. We went to see the doctor at the maternity clinic yesterday for the first time and she walked in and said congratulations and I didn't know what she meant. How mad is that? I still can't believe this is really happening and it has reassured me to see Safarigirl's and Bonnie's posts today saying they didn't believe it until they brought their babies home. It feels all wrong that I should be having these doubts but it also feels like an emotional state and part of grieving that I can't do anything about. I still keep thinking someone will spot me in the maternity hospital or in the children's dept of a shop and say I shouldn't be there. Isn't that crazy? And sad.

Safarigirl - it's good to hear your story of going on the bone marrow list. How special that DD knew she needed to stay put for a while 

So Crusoe I feel extra excited you are wandering around mothercare choosing lovely things for your son and the being slimmest, yummy, mum-to-be in the place. The other mums at toddler group are going to be so envious of how you got your figure back so perfectly. Maybe you could stick a saggy, squishy cushion up your jumper to make them feel better? Hope all goes brilliantly for the matching panel.

AlmaMay - I love seeing your ticker. And wonderful news about your scans. Big hugs to you seeing your notes about the UK ivfs. I feel overwhelmed thinking of our lost embies because no one ever looked at my womb lining and checked for a septum. I can't stop thinking I should have known about it and made someone help me years ago. I cried when I read your post that the grieving doesn't go away. I think that is true and I appreciate you saying it because it sort of takes the pressure off trying to get over it or thinking I shouldn't feel like that. If I can accept it is just part of my life along with happy times I think I will have more peace. Thank you for sharing your story. And thanks to Sasha too xxx I am also going through some grieving of not having any contact with our foster child anymore now she has been adopted. It seems extra strong now I am pregnant so all these things are mixed up together I guess.

The doctor we saw yesterday was only 12 - quite a shocker! She kept saying 'what we find with older mums' and DH wanted to jump in with 'what we find with younger doctors...' I hate the constant reference to my age and can't help thinking I wouldn't be this age, having my first child, if they had helped me at the beginning.

AlmaMay I don't know if you have had steroids but it talks in the leaflet about avoiding chicken pox and measles and seeing a doctor immediately if you contract them. So I think you are right to stay home and also take the precautions of cleaning up the desk. Enjoy being the crazy woman with the wipes!
Why does your manager want to check your paperwork? Is it just to confirm your due date? Can't think of any other paperwork apart from the Maternity Notes book from your midwife - but that seems rather invasive? Does your manager really need to see everything?

Lesley - hope your bad back in on the mend - gentle squishes x x x

Nats - don't know if you've booked Marbella yet - there is an accommodation thread over on the spain board: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45881.0
Good luck Nats!

Laura - love your ticker too 

Good luck Lirac and LML

Pen - being awake in the night is down to the steroids - it goes back to normal when you say goodbye to the steroids. It's a pain isn't it - but worth it.

Love to WWAV, Lexey, Bloobs, Dawn, Sasha, Skirtgirl, Rsmum, Larkles, Bonnie, Safarigirl and all abroadies

Extra big hugs to Mrs Bunny 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sorry - " me " post coming up - my DH lost his job today so pretty    and    

will post later when DD's asleep

xx's to you all


----------



## Sasha B

So sorry Deb, it must be a worrying time for you & Dh. Sending you all my love and some very big hugs.

Sasha xxx


----------



## bron11

Hi girls - I was wondering why i had not heard from anyone from this site so decided while I had time to sieve through the site and learnt it had been moved to new posting - how stupid am I - 16 pages to read, a lot to take in, reading backwards still have 6 to go.

Hope everyone is well.

Lexey - reading about your dad's funeral sounds just as entertaining as my dad's, we all followed my brother and he walked round place where the coffin is set for cremation, and we all ended up having to climb over stands etc - we were only supposed to walk in front of it!!! Then at the scattering of the ashes the Vicar nearly fell in the water and someone had to catch him - caught on video! No seriously hope you are coping ok and continue to take time to reflect and remember - can't say it gets easier but you learn to live day to day without seeing parents. Can be hard when you need them, both my parents now passed away and wish I had them to talk to.

Pen - glad things are going well and that this will continue at your next scan. They provide some level of reassurance which is good when backed up with the 'not so pleasant signs of pregnancy'! Sleeping can be a real pain so total sympathy for you.

alcoholictart - welcome the girls on this site are fantastic, funny and very helpful and supportive. Hows the preg going?

Liarc, Nats - all best for future treatment, fingers crossed.

Alamay - you are not crazy just a protective mum to be, nothing wrong with that. Regarding maternity paper work, all your work should ask for is confirmation of your expected date, which is on the medical exempt form. There is nothing else that my work is or has asked for, why would they need it?

Laura Alamay - you mentioned a 12 week scan with nuchal measurement - is this to detect downs - I don't think this was done at my 12 weeks, never heard of it before now?

Mrs Bunny - nothing i can say so sending hug your way 

Bluebell, Dawn and everyone else I missed out - hope you are all well and coping with what ever journey you undertake next.

For any lady who is pregnant and living in UK thought the following might be of interest to yous - only heard of it myself today:
There is a Health in Pregnancy Grant that mums to be can apply for worth £190 tax free if there baby is due after the 6th April 2009.

Forms can be obtained from GP, Hospital, or Midwife - if your practice or hospital does not have the forms they can ring this helpline number and request them. 08453667885 - we can't request them individually.

This Money is NOT TAXED and open to any expecting mum due after 6th April - it is aimed as providing extra help towards nutation during latter months of pregnancy.

Money will not be paid out until May this year as still in process of being set up. Not sure if there is a time limit in which to apply but they stated to do this prior to baby rather than after. Medical prof has to sign form off.

More information on this site link below.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTaxAndBenefits/BenefitsTaxCreditsAndOtherSupport/Expectingorbringingupchildren/HealthinPregnancyGrant/DG_173507

Not often we get something for nothing!

My practice only just been made aware of this grant and do not have forms in yet, so maybe you will need to inform you medical practice, midwife or Hospital.

Well that's all for now, will keep in touch now that i found new home for the thread.

Take care all Bron


----------



## ElleJay

Hello Abroadies!

Mrs Bunny - Lots of love and hugs to you, I will be thinking of you all tomorrow, and am still hoping for a miracle.

RSMum - I am so sorry to hear that your DH has lost his job - this recession is just horrible.  Hugs to you.

Almamay - Glad you did the better scan first, and NHS 'lite' after.  Boo Ba is just beautiful! 

Jaydi - Ah the 12 year old Dr, haven't we all seen one of those - I had one of these once and she took 20 mins to scan me and has now gone on to run her own clinic!

Giggles - Wow - 19 weeks - how wonderful.  Your surro is a truly amazing lady.  Aren't all the ladies who help us so selflessly completely awe inspiring?

Bonnie - popcorn in slippers is an interesting concept, but the only way it will get in there will be if the children stuff it in.  I hear you have an interesting trick with a lamp and some curtains though to keep warm!

Bron - welcome back - hope the sickness is going away?

Lirac - welcome to Abroadies

Nats - hope you got your accommodation sorted

Lexey - how are you getting on?

Dawn - has AF arrived for planning your trip?

Lots of love to everyone on here - sorry for being brief but a ridiculous week at work (redundancies starting up) and an iffy back - great combo........

Lesley xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Just popping in to wish Mrs B good luck today. I really hope you get some good news today.


----------



## bluebell

....and good luck from me too.
Still hoping for a miracle for you.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Rsmum - what a shock that your DH has lost his job.  Thinking of you both x x x      

Mrs Bunny - thinking of you all the time and sending you big cuddles 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Laura68

Morning ladies

Mrs B    am thinking of you and DH and hoping for the miracle you deserve today.

Bron - welcome back, you found us!  Was wondering where you'd gone.  How is your bump growing?  You must be, what 6 months now  The nuchal scan, where they measure the fold at the back of the baby's neck, is one of the ways they can tell if you are at higher risk of having a Down's baby.  I'm amazed at the postcode lottery for nuchal scans - some hospitals do it as standard, others just don't. Thanks for the info about the free money - wow sounds too good to be true.

RSMum - so sorry to hear about your husband losing his job.  Tough times.  My husband's business is not doing at all well either.  It's such a stressful time for so many people.  Hope you are all OK and that your DH has a plan for future work.

Just a quick one today.  Hello to everyone else.  

Laura


----------



## Sasha B

Mrs Bunny, thinking of you today   . Hope the last scan was incorrect and that you get better news today.

Sasha xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

I'm afraid it's all over for us. The scan showed that the sac was even more distorted, quite cloudy inside and no sign of a fetal pole this time. The sonographer said she thought the sac was starting to come away too.

So after 10 days of waiting, at least we know now and there is no doubt, which obviously brings us a sense of relief along with deep sadness of course.

I have chosen to have the 'conservative' approach to the miscarriage, which means coming off the meds and waiting. More waiting, but I feel that I have to give my body a chance to do things naturally for once. If I hadn't been taking meds I might have felt differently but at least with me not working, I can just continue to stay at home and look after myself without having to worry about anything else I should be doing. My main priority now is to be ok before my DD's wedding which is 5 weeks today.

Thanks for being there with me today. And for all the support, advice, hugs and love, it really means so much.

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## cat68

Mrs Bunny I'm so sorry   It has been a horrible time with all the waiting and now confirmation of the loss of your bean, take care of yourself love and rest up as much as you can. Don't know what else to say but thinking of you

Love
Cat xx


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Mrs Bunny - I am so sorry to read that your worst suspicions were confirmed today.   This is so sad, cruel and unfair, and my heart goes out to you. I so wish it had been different - I had to stop myself yelling 'no' at my computer screen as I am at work.......

Lots of love and hugs to you and your DH

Lesley xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Mrs Bunny I am so sad to read your news. I was hoping with all my heart that things had turned around for you. I know how devastated you must be after your brief weeks of joy turned to uncertainty and now sorrow. I wish there was something I could say but I know words will mean very little at the moment.

I have over the last week or so had great admiration for your courage and strength and even now you are focusing on the future, you are truly an amazing lady and deserve so much more. Sending you the biggest hug I can muster   I am so sorry.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Mrs B I am so sorry for you and your DH. The pain you will be feeling is indescribable at the moment.
At least you know that you did everything you could to give your little one the best chance and sadly it could not hold on.
I so wish the news had been better for you today .
 
Look after yourself and DH.


----------



## Laura68

Mrs Bunny, so sorry.      It is not fair.  You have dealt with this all so well. Wishing you all the strength in the world over the coming days.

Laura x


----------



## Jaydi

Mrs Bunny this is such terrible, heartbreaking news.  We have all been praying things would be so different for you.

You can be sure that you did everything you could for your little embie - you have kept going and been so amazing.  I am in awe.  I would have been in a padded cell weeks ago.  

Love to you and DH.  I'm thinking of you both all the time              

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bron11

Mrs Bunny and Hubby - sorry for your loss, hugs sent your way , look after yourselves. Bron xx

Laura - yes six months now, still have to take tablet to stop feeling sick, but no where near as sick as prior to xmas.  Baby kicking now, sleeping at night hell, as get sore back, sides but not complaining.  Baby will have to have scan when born and 6 weeks later as one kidney bigger than normal, but hopefully this will righten itself by time junior is born.  

Bron


----------



## Sasha B

Mrs Bunny, I am so very sorry for you & your Dh. Pleae take the time you need to grieve but know that we are here for you whenever you need us.

Sasha xxx


----------



## mini-me

Mrs Bunny - so sorry to read your news, I'd been thinking about you all day.  Take care.    

Love to you and DH,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

So sorry to hear how things have turned out for you Mrs Bunny...

xx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Mrs. Bunny - this is such sad, sad news - I had so hoped things would have been different - it is the hardest thing - my heart goes out to you hun - please take care of yourself and your family..sending you huge warm hugs from chilly old Wales - thinking of you


----------



## nats210

Mrs Bunny I am so sorry take care of yourself over the next few weeks.
nats
xx


----------



## crusoe

Mrs Bunny, Mrs Bunny, Mrs Bunny    

I can only echo what others have expressed so much more eloquently than I can ... I am so very sorry to read your news. I have been where you are and know something of the huge sadness, immense disapointment and feelings of injustice that you must be feeling. 
I send you huge hugs and healing thoughts    


RSMum- I am also sorry to read that your DH has lost his job. There is just so much of that happening at the moment isn't there? I hope he finds something even better very soon and that things aren't too worrying for you all.

Love to all abroadies - I'm struggling to keep up again!

Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello all- am not going to read and run (no time so probably will be brief tho)

Mrs B- just had to say how awfully sorry I am for your loss, it must be so hard. I know you must be feeling so sad, and I want to send you loads of big hugs. It takes such a lot of guts to go through treatment and please know we're all here for you . xx


RSMum- What a shocker about your DH's job, I hope it is a cloud with a silver lining, in that he can find something better soon. Hope you and your girls are ok, must catch up soon. xx

Crusoe- I AM SO EXCITED BY YOUR TICKER!!!!! Please tell us as many details as you're allowed, cos we're so excited for you, hun. You are going to be such a lovely Mummy, and your little boy is going to be so lucky to have you both. Thinking of you loads xx

Got to go!
Laters
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Ah Lex - just want to send you a huge cyber hug - for what it's worth...     

xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello lovely ladies

Mrs B -     hope you are bearing up.  You know you have the support and love of all the Abroadies.

Bron - so lovely to hear you are 6 months! It only seems like yesterday you were wondering about whether to do a home pregnancy test!  

Lex - poor you hon. I think grief is like this - it comes in waves, big ones, that crash over you and engulf you.  I remember thinking I had my Dad's death clear in my head, but still it would catch me by surprise.  I'd hear a song, see a photo, find myself thinking "Oooh I must tell Dad that", and then realise  he was gone.  I still miss him every day.  But you will carry on without him hon, and the pain does get easier.  One day in the not too distant future, you'll be able to think of him with love and happiness and not just sadness.          

Crusoe - I'm as excited as Giggly by your ticker.  GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK for tomorrow - tell us everything when you can.  xxx

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you are all doing OK.  We went for a walk on the beach today - in the snow!!  It was so cold, I thought my face had frozen, but it was lovely and invigorating too.  I am sitting here in the coldest room in the house with a little heater keeping me thawed.  DH has just come in and showed me that in the last hour, the streets have turned white again.

Keep warm everyone.

Laura xx


----------



## nats210

Crusoe just to let you know I will be thinking of you this week, so excited for you.

Hugs for Lexey

RSMUM sorry to hear about DH job.

Hope everyone had good weekends, sitting watching the snow fall looks lovely
xx


----------



## three_stars

Mrs B--  I know you already have heard this from everyone... but we know how hard this time is for you, hope you are getting through it and each day feeling better.  Good you have your daughter's wedding to look forward too coming up soon.  SOmething nice to think about.   

Lexey-  you need some hugs too.  

Lesleyj-  you too but try not to hurt your back hugging you!!     And yes I caught the curtains on fire and am still in a panic about how fast they burnt.  Makes me shake just to think if I had been in the WC or shower and not sitting right next to them.  Halogen uplighters should be banned ... also they suck down the electricity.

Crusoe-  sending you hugs as well but for different reasons!!      We are all excited for you!!

Bron- can't believe it is 6 months already!  Enjoy now as much as you can .. last trimester can get harder to sleep, walk, eat...   

Katie-  hope you are still floating around on the clouds. 

RSMUM-  I am sure DH's job loss is upsetting.  I guess no one can be certain of their jobs these days  Well unless you are longtime unemployed  ( like me) ... the good side to that is not suffering the shock of losing your job.  I hope your family is Ok financially and that he has some options and opportunities soon.   

Well just sending some extra hugs to any one that needs      
including myself as have gotten a bad cold and cough from the kids and have had a LOOOOONG tiring weekend.   Never thought I would look forward to mondays.   but being sick and tired really makes me relish a little break.


----------



## ElleJay

Hi everyone - wow - the snow is just chucking it down outside, and the house is freezing!  Will be fully clothed in bed tonight!

Lexey - hugest, huggiest cuddle to you - I think the '5 more mins' is actually part of the grieving process - I still do it, and I'm 19 years (dad) and 9 years (mum) down the line with missing my parents.  It can still take my breath away - you just learn to tolerate it better as time goes on, and I am so sorry you are going through this.  

Mrs B - still thinking of you. xxx

Bonnie - another cold - you poor thing - are you getting any sleep yet? I hope you are feeling better soon.  

Lots of love to everyone - stay warm!

Lesley xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks girls - DH is so amazing, he picks himself up and brushes himself off and just battles on, he has me working on plans to get some income from our house/savings etc. and is already working on a new business plan - meetings all this week etc. It's hard though and we have found ourselves snapping at each other which we don't usually do - I feel really bad about that - I have hardly seen him recently too.

Thanks, as always, for your lovely support, it's great to know you are thinking of me when you all have your own stuff going on.

Who was it who said their partner had been laid of twice this year? How awful! It must make you so anxious all the time..

Crusoe, I am so     for you....please post whatever you can, when you can.

Bonnie - so sorry you are ill again - hope you get some rest today.

I had both girls in with me last night - and really didn't want to drag myself out this morning but it's nice that we have had some snow too - DD will be overjoyed ( and., as I bought her a ski suit last week in a sale, I am quite pleased too) - we never usually get it so she is goign to be so surprised.

Better go, love to you all and an especially big hug to Lex and Lesley and Mrs. B.

xxxx


----------



## larkles

Morning Ladies

anyone else got 2 foot of snow?? It's lovely and what a shame I can't get to work    there's 3 cars all come to a halt outside our house, no gritters around   I have to go outside to fill the birdfeeders up so getting out the wellies, can't have them without any food in this weather 

Just wanted to pop in to see how you're all going

Mrs Bunny-sorry to hear your news, thinking of you   

Lexey-sorry to hear about your dad, I've sent you a pm  

Rsmum-hope dd enjoys the snow in her new ski suit, am still enjoying all the ski stuff we bought on ebay for our trip to Lapland

hello to Jaydi, Pen, Laura, lesley, Bonnie, Crusoe (not long now) Nats, Bron, Gigglygirl, Bluebell, DivaB, Almamay, Mini-me, Sasha, Cat, Lovemylabrador and Skirtgirl

Larkles
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning everyone,

What a pretty day, its been snowing here all morning and although nowhere near as much as London it looks so pretty! I love the snow, always brings back childhood memories.

Lexey, sending you a big cuddle it must be so hard for you. I am very lucky to still have both parents relatively fit and healthy and you remind me how much we probably all take them for granted.  I hope that you can try to focus on the good things and not what you are missing too much. Take good care  

Larkles lovely to see you on the board again, what are you up too? Havent heard from you for a little while although I know you are always looking in.

RSMUM sorry to hear about your DH but seems like he is a real fighter and already getting stuck in to finding something else. Hopefully it will be a cloud with a silver lining.  I as you know got made redundant back in September and started my own business which isnt going that well but am pleased I am at least trying. I really couldnt face the prospect of doing the old grind yet again.  I feel more in control and considerably less stressed which I am sure has been a factor in our positive result.  I do worry dreadfully about money and how we are going to cope but I just know somehow we will   Can't explain it, just feel that things are going to be OK.  I hope things work out quickly for you both.

Crusoe, can you feel the excitement for you here!  I hope so, its like we have all been on this wait with you and are now so excited.  It seems to have come around quite quickly (bet it doesnt to you!) and I am so absolutely thrilled for you I cant put it into words.  I hope all goes swimmingly tomorrow, hopefully its just a formality.  They must know what a fabulous Mummy and Daddy you are gonig to be.  Can't wait to hear more. Sending you a massive cuddle for luck   

Bonnie sorry to hear you are not well again, you poor thing. Try to keep warm - without setting yourself on fire! - is it snowing there?

Love to everyone else, hope everyone enjoys the snow!

Pen
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Sorry a me post coming up.....
Our matching panel due to take place today has been cancelled - all because of a bit of snow. I made it 17 miles to work through the snow but panel members couldn't! 
We have no idea what happens now but one thing is for sure we definately won't be meeting our son next week as planned.

A very sad Crusoe   
xx


----------



## Laura68

Oh no Crusoe!  What a terrible disappointment.  The snow has a lot to answer for.  Hold on hon - am sure you will be seen again soon. They can't put you back to the end of the queue when it wasn't your fault.  Maybe it will not be next week, but you will meet your lovely son very soon and we'll all be here waiting to hear all about him.
        
Laura xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Oh Crusoe I had hoped your rollercoaster would be only doing the lovely bit of the ride by now.  Ahhhhhhhh!  

You are right the panel should have made the effort to meet today whatever the weather. That is so sad if it means you can't start to see your son from next week and have some lovely play time together.  It's a crazy rule.  

I expect it reminds you of all the other let downs you've had on this journey but keep going!  Really it isn't for much longer even though it feels that way.  Hold onto that - you will be bringing your son home very soon and he will be yours - no more panels!!  

Hang in there.  Us Abroadies would have chartered a helicopter if we'd suspected the panel were such whimps.  

Big hugs  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## crusoe

Thanks Laura and Jaydi

You are so right Jaydi the phonecall this morning just felt like all those others we have taken from clinics over the years confiming bfn's or other bad news. That sounds a bit melodramatic but honestly that is how it feels - a real kick in the teeth and I guess I had been lucky enough recently to forget that feeling.
Thanks for your support - abroadies really are the best.

C 
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Ah Crusoe! How awful for you! After all this waiting, building yourselves up for this day to arrive. 
I know it won't help to hear this, but rest assured that your matching panel will happen soon I hope, and at least it's only the weather that has cancelled it and not something more serious. It always annoys me how this country is not geared up for a bit of weather especially when it happens in London and the South East!! Thinking of you and sending you big big hugs    

RSMUM, I didn't get the chance to say how sorry I was that your DH lost his job. But it's good that he's being positive about it and hopefully something new will come up, maybe something better than before. It's only natural that tensions will be running high so go easy on yourslef. I don't think there are many families that haven't been hit by the recession in some way. My DD and fiance both worked for Woolies so they were made redundant at the beginning of the year - not good when there's a wedding to plan and a baby on the way! But they're doing ok so far. Hope you and the girls enjoy the (wretched) snow  

Pen, I think you are right to have such a positive attitude and am sure that your happier and less stressed frame of mind helped you this time. Keep on looking ahead happily to the future (I was going to put one of those nice flower icons here but it seems to have disappeared. DH put IE8 on the pc yesterday maybe that's why)  

Lexey, huge hugs to you lovely     Our regrets are the first things we think of when we lose someone because after the initial shock we realise we won't see them again. I have huge regrets about my Dad as he lived in Spain in his later years and I didn't realise how ill he was and that my stepmum wasn't really looking after him properly. As the others have said, this does get easier to bear and we find other ways of communicating with our loved ones when we realise that although we cannot see them, they still feel close.

Bonnie, so sorry that you're not well, look after yourself as best you can  

Nothing is 'happening' with me yet. It's a bit like the calm before the storm. Your lovely messages have really comforted me and DH through all the mixed emotions that we're having now.

Lots of love to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## three_stars

Poo to the snow!!!    not fair!!!  Crusoe I hope they do a makeup asap.  Cheer yourself by thinking how joyful your future son must be at the snow coming down outside.!  Take some pics or make some snowmen and photos to show when he arrives and for future to remember this winter all his life!!!

My DD was excted by the snow but so late to school just had a few snowball tosses... now gettign slushy here.  Seems you are all getting buried in UK!!!

My twins had fevers again by the time i got them to the creche.. so rejected again... 
sorry my first post got eaten by the internet...... so short one with a very hot little boy on my lap and biting my shoulder as also pushing two top teeth  

Keep warm everyone and by safe.  bad weather for driving etc....


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Crusoe - no wonder you are sad with yet another snowy brick chucked your way.  I hope they re-schedule soon as it's unfair on everyone to delay your son coming into his forever family. Grrr - can't they do video or telephone conferencing instead?

Larkles - forgot to say thank you for your lovely new year wishes on my profile page - thank you! 

RSMum - love to you, it must be so worrying on the money front - but your DH is doing everything he can to change things, so good luck with that.

Mrs B - Gentle hugs for you, waiting for something horrible to happen is just the pits and I am so sorry for you.

Bonnie - Tell DS he can't eat Momma, even if he has got two teeth to show off.....lots of love to you and the snuffly babes. 

Jaydi - hope walking the woofer has been safe in this snow - skis and let her pull you along maybe? 

I am one of only 11 people who have made it into work today, and the MD is hopping mad!  I skidded on the single track hill up to civilization from our house, and watched the car behind me turn sideways and start sliding backwards, but apart from that...... 

Lots of love to everyone - stay warm.

Lesley xxx


----------



## larkles

Aww Crusoe-am so sorry my love, I just can’t get my head around England going for a standstill after a bit of snow, just not used to it as the other people in Europe I suppose…I hope it doesn’t cause too much of  a delay for meeting little one  
As someone else mentioned, you think they could’ve picked up the phone instead  

Lesley-be careful driving it’s going to get worse around 3pm best to leave now, dh & I walked to the shops, heaps of  cars skidding on ice, lots of kids doing snowballs, lots of smiles and giggles, I so love this weather  

My work colleague has just called to say it’s going to be worse tomorrow and him living in rural area has no hope of getting in 

Hi Pen-we’re embarking on a donor embryo reproach this time, donor eggs never worked for us so looking into different approaches before adoption, we’ve found a fantastic clinic in Czech Republic, the main man there Stepan replies to my emails no matter what time it is, a very dedicated person, we got a perfect match within a week, just before going on holiday for Xmas, we’re planning on going mid March to pick them up  He did mention after giving my past history that it's the post treatment that matters and he will look after me-I get all emotional   when I think about these wonderful dr's out there who have a passion for what they do

Bonnie-sorry to hear you are unwell and that the snow is turning to mush

Hope everyone else is enjoying this unusual Monday

Larkles
xx


----------



## Laura68

Good luck Larkles!!  Nice to think your embies are there already waiting for you to "pick them up"!  Isn't someone else on this thread being treated by Stepan?  Is that Reprofit??  I'm sure I know his name and have heard good things about him from lots of people.  It's so important to feel the Dr really wants you to get pregnant, not that his job ends at ET.  Will you be having steroids etc this time around?

Lesley - I agree, go home now!  The snow is going to re-freeze once it gets dark so will be completely treacherous.  Be careful!!

Bonnie - can't believe you set fire to your curtains!  How frightening.  At least you have hot little boy to act as hot water bottle now.

Mrs B - you sound so together, you're unbelievable.  And still thinking of others with these hard days ahead of you.  I know you will be OK, just wish upon wish you didn't have to go through this.   

Right, I'm off to see my friend up the road.  Lots of kids outside chucking snowballs.  Hope they don't target me!

Laura


----------



## Newday

yes laura it's me i too have mebryos waiting hopefully in march I'm having a biopsy and scan on saturday first
dawn


----------



## alcoholictart

Hi Snow Buddies!

Lesleyj I too am off work due to snow today! Yippee!!!!  
However, I was very cross this morning as I was up at 6am walking the dogs brrrr! I listened to the radio from 6am onwards to hear if my school had shut...only no phone call from school - nothing, no such luck...so, I drove in trecherous snow to get to my school on the other side of the city. I skidded several times on the deep slush whilst breaking and I was nearly in tears as I thought I might die just simply driving to work. I know - a slight exaggeration, but my hormones and stress levels were running high this morning!!!) 
Finally, I got to school only for it to be called shut at the last minute despite most of the staff having struggled into work...why couldn't the b****y Head (who hadn't even made it into work!) call it off at a sensible early time Grrrr!   Secondary heads in my area are just too chicken to be the one to break first so they all hold out until the last minute. So I had to just turn around and drive back home through the mornings heavy snow, chaotic trafffic and icy road slush! It took me 1 hour 40 minutes to drive there and back when one way should only take 20mins. All the local radio stations were warning us not to go out in the East midlands and yet here I was putting myself and my babies at risk.

Sorry... breathe..."gather" (as Kate Winslet would say)....work rant over!! Anyway apart for that I'm great!
Crusoe, so sorry to hear about the snow messing things up for you with your panel. Hope they ring you back quickly to let you know what will happen next. It also crossed my mind that anyone who was trying to fly out of UK for treatment probably wouldn't make it either with so many the airports cancelling 100's flights. What a mess?!  

Lotas of love to all the other abroadies - this thread moves so fast with everyones news, but I pop on to read what's been going on and even though I don't post too often I do think about you.

Alcotart xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Crusoe thats just complete pants     I so feel for you.  I hope you wont have to wait another month for the next sitting?  This country completely goes to ruin when a bit of (very well predicted) weather comes in, its ridiculous.  So sorry that you are having things delayed again, be patient sweetheart, its nearly your time   

Alchotart, glad you are enjoying the snow like I am but again how ridiculous of your school to be messing you around like this. Thankfully no harm done but do take care out there, dont want you falling over!

Larkles so excited for you going over to the Czech Republic for another go will have everything crossed for you and Dawn of course for you, hope the investigations and scan on Saturday bring some much needed answers for you.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Dawn - oh yes of course, I knew there was someone else on here.  Good luck with your scan and the biopsy.  Do keep us informed.  I'm interested to know how the pipelle biopsy works, and course hope it makes all the difference for you.  Is this the scan where you will be examined for septums etc?

Alcotart - poor you!  That's insane of your head teacher not to call off the day before everyone (except her...) had travelled.  Apparently tomorrow is set to be even more treacherous, so I think you owe it to your twinnies to sit tight at home and not risk any icy driving.  You're right about those flying out for treatment... poor things.  I hope everyone makes it to their clinics in time.  We're at the mercy of so many things when we have tx abroad.  

Pen how are you feeling?  Still tired?  Any sickness?  I'll be very jealous if you have no morning sickness at all!!  I can't believe how fast your pregnancy seems to be progressing.  I'm sure you've nearly caught up with me and Jaydi.

I went up to my friend's house and it was just beautiful in the snow!!  The best thing was, there was no traffic.  For anyone who doesn't live in London, there is ALWAYS traffic.  So to see the roads empty and just be able to hear.... well nothing!  It was magical.  There have been no planes overhead all day either.  Peace.  I crunched my way up the road in this thick, thick snow, and all I could hear was my own footsteps.  I wished DH was at home so we could have had a snowball fight (well, a gentle one).  

Hope everyone is safe and warm.

Laura


----------



## RSMUM

Ah Crusoe - my heart goes out to you hun - I so hope they get it all re-arranged soon and that it won't be long before your little boy is in your arms.

Who was talking about Stepan? He is a sweetheart!! So cheerful and lovely - and works ALL the time - I hope that one day I am able to take Little Lily to meet him. 

all the best to you all

xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

No Laura not a single attack from the vomit monster at all  . It actually worries me a bit that I havent but apparantely its not that uncommon.  I do have moments of queasyness especially first thing in the morning and I have a nasty metallic taste in my mouth for some of the day most days but no actual throwing up.  Hope that doesnt mean there is anything wrong.

On the other side of things though, my poor boobies are SOOOO sore and achy and tender not to mention huge, still happy to have a little discomfort for my little one.  Our next scan is a week tomorrow which will be just over the 10 week mark. It is going quite quickly I must admit but still very much counting one day off at a time.

We are keeping everything very quiet until we have our next scan, just desperately need to make sure all is OK. I am sure its natural to worry how things are going but I really can't believe we have done it still and need that reassurance, think I will need it all the way through if we are lucky enough to make it. I know if we get to 12 weeks the next bundle of worry is going to be coming off the meds!


----------



## Laura68

No Pen, it doesn't mean anything is wrong - it just means you are one of the lucky ones!  Sickness is awful, so it's great you don't have it.  The metallic taste is very common - I never had that.  Sore boobies - that's all your milk ducts growing.  Isn't it amazing how the body just gets taken over by its little guest?  They wil settle down once you pass twelve weeks or so.  

It's great you are having regular scans at this stage.  You should see a massive change next week - he/she will look pretty much like a baby.  And then at 12 weeks, different again.

You will find, I expect, like me and all us ladies who have strauggled to get here, that you never stop worrying!  You always have, in the back of your mnd, that sense that something can go wrong.  But you just have to take it a day at a time, and your symptoms are perfect, so even though you will worry, there is nothing to worry about.  Once you get past 12 weeks, you will worry aout the next thing.  For me, I am now worrying that my sickness and sore boobs have almost gone, and my "bump" is pretty non descript.  In fact the friend I just saw went "where's your bump!"  I was hoping she'd say the opposite.  But as I was leaving she changed her tune and decided I did have one.... I suppose I thought I would get past 12 weeks, and PING, the bump would appear overnight.  It would be nice to have some physical reassurance that all is OK in there, but I'll just have to hang on til my next scan, which is also next week.  

Wouldn't it be nice it a little light came on on our tummies when we are pregnant, and the words "everything is all right" appeared until we gave birth?

Laura x


----------



## Newday

Just red read posts Crusoe I am so sorry a month will fly by and you have the rest of the little boys life
take care dawn


----------



## bron11

Hi everyone, sounds like a lot of you are having a hard time at the moment and not just because of the snow.  Really hope things improve, sending positive thoughts and vibes to all - if that helps!

We have no snow over here in NI - well not yet, so no excuse not to turn up for work!

Crusoe - so unfair that your big day was put on hold, but it will happen and then you can all make those wonderful memories to keep for ever. 

Pen - hard not to worry, at every stage of pregnancy but it is natural.  You don't want the sickness, it can really get you down.  Not long to your scan, enjoy.

RSMUM - Hope your hubby get sorted with future work, another stresser that no one needs.

Larkles - all the best for future treatment, prior to falling pregnant we had booked to go with them for donor egg in June this year - feedback seems very positive and good communication from the clinic.  

Bonnie - hope you looking after yourself and little ones.

All going well by wed evening I should be a granny again.  Son's girlfriend due to have C section due to baby not growing and fluid reduced in womb.  It has taken them 3 weeks to agree to take her in 3 weeks early - just hope that they have not compromised baby or mum's health by leaving decision to now.  Midwife wanted her delivered last week, but doc had final say.  Be glad when Wed comes, son not saying much but naturally feeling nervous.  He got paid off from his job and apprentice in Nov so this also has worried him in terms of how he can support baby financially.  Keep all your fingers crossed for her please.

Take care all bron XX


----------



## Sasha B

Lexey, just wanted to send you a big     . 

RSMUM, and to you too     . Sounds like you & Dh are doing brilliantly despite your circumstances. Don't be too hard on yourself, this hard time will pass.

Crusoe      I can't believe that today of all days the snow disrupted things so badly for you. I know how desperate you are to meet your son and how patient you've been until now. You have this little person in your head but you just so want to see and touch him for yourself. It must feel like yet again, more grief and set back. Just hold on to the fact that you are very nearly there.

Larkles, Stepan is fantastic! Reprofit is a brilliant clinic. I wish you all the best.

Love to Laura, Pen, Alco, Newday, Bluebell, AlmaMay, Lesley, Jaydi, Bonnie, and especially to Mrs Bunny. You are sill very much in my tohughts   .

I've got the day off work tomorrow because my school is closed    so I am a happy bunny.

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just a little post from me as supposed to be working today !!

Just wanted to say                                             to Crusoe's matching panel.

I can understand how upset you are.  I imagine that now you are so near the end of the rollercoaster journey, you will feel you will have used up every little ounce of strength to deal with knockbacks, so that even the slightest blip would send you reeling.  I am reeling with you.  I was thinking htat it would be really nice if you and DH went to treat yourselves for another lvoely shopping day for your little boy, so that you cna have a sense of wallowing in the anticipation for a little while longer, or maybe go for a lovely walk at the weekend, somewhere where you plan to take your little boy sometime soon, so that you can then look back and remember how you walked there just before he arrived.  Just suggestions !

Love to everyone else and sorry no time for personals,

except for ..............

 to RSMUM's DH.... your   for him shines through, and don't worry about the minor tiffs - you wouldn't be human if you didn't snap at times  

 to Giggles and her peeling

Pen P, I didn't have morning sickness in my pregnancy, or the 2 I had in a former life.

Mrs Bunny  

Lexey  

Sasha  

Everyone else     

Blooobs xxxxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

AlmaMay - I know exactly what you mean about feeling nervous about making plans.  I can't even bear to discuss with DH which room the babies will sleep in, let alone anything else.  All plans are on hold for now, as I stil can't believe it will all go OK.  I hope in time we can all start to relax and feel more confident.  

Bron - sorry to hear about the complications with your Grandchild.  Hopefully by now it will all have been resolved, and maybe the little one is even here.  Funny to think that his or her Aunt or Uncle (your babe) hasn't even been born yet.  It'll be lovely for them to grow up together.

Hope everyone who had the day off yesterday enjoyed the snow, especially those of you with little ones.  The children round our way were loving it.  I've never seen so many snowmen.

Bloobs lovely to hear from you.  Great ideas for Crusoe to while away this extra time.

Mrs B - thinking of you everyday  .  When you get past these next few days, I hope you will be able to look forward to DD's wedding.  How was the dress they bought you by the way?  Am sure you look lovely in it.

Cat how are you?  Hope you are OK.

Lexey -   hope you're bearing up.  

Sounds like those of us who have lost our Dads were all blessed with good ones.  Last night I was watching a repeat of Gavin and Stacey - the ep where they get married.  There's a scene with Stacey and her uncle in the car which made me sob the first time I saw it.  I told DH I'd probably cry again.    Uncle Bryn reads a letter from Stacey's Dad - he'd written it for her wedding day before he died, to say he couldn't believe he wasn't going to be there, but that he was always with her and she would always be his little girl.  I couldn't stop sobbing and when I looked up, DH was crying too!!  It just reminded me so much of my wedding, and how much I missed my Dad because he wasn't there to give me away, and I know he would have given everything to live a couple more years and do that.  I so wish more than anything he could have met DH.  I know he would have loved him.

Maybe we could start a Dads appreciation club as well as a J appreciation club!

Love to everyone else.

Laura xxx


----------



## crusoe

Crusoe is a happy girl again. Our social worker has been utterly fantastic. There is to be a special matching panel next Monday, and providing all the paperwork is done in time (they have promised it will be) introductions with our son will go ahead next week as planned!!!!

Thank-you all for you lovely messages and support. I'm sure some of you must have felt I was over-reacting but this has been such a long and emotional journey. I already feel that we have missed so much of our son's life that even the thought of missing another few days let alone weeks felt terrible.

Sorry for another me post.
Love to you all
Crusoe
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Crusoe what wonderful news and of course we dont think you were over-reacting!

Time for a dance me thinks

       

So excited for you sweetheart!

Pen
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Crusoe, fab news!!!!!!!  That is so brilliant.  I'm delighted your SW has come through for you and next week you will finally be a mummy!

Oh by the way, I'm sure no-one thought you were over-reacting.  We all shared your disapointment, and next week we will all feel your excitement when you finally meet your little boy.

 

Laura xx


----------



## Jaydi

Crusoe this is the best news!  Brilliant.  

It's great to see you smiling again.  

You're being very hard on yourself with the 'over-reacting' voice on your shoulder.  It wasn't one of us - I'm with AlmaMay - I'd have been a basket case too and yesterday I was wondering how you were sounding so together.

You have waited so long to meet your son it must be terribly hard and we are all full of admiration for you

Yay! great news 

Jaydi x


----------



## bluebell

Ditto ditto ditto ditto !!!!!!!  Crusoe, you weren't over-reacting !  As a comparison, I got all hot under the collar / stressed over Xmas as I wanted to order some trousers from East as they didn't have my size in store.  I got all cross and desperate trying to phone various stores on Xmas eve to see if they had my size, as I wanted it resolved there and then ! ....and that was just a pair of trousers !!!!   Silly example, but this is your CHILD we are talking about a delay with, not a pair of slacks !  Every minute counts as you say !       So happy for you.  Sorry for being thick, but how long after matching panel do you take him home ?  Also, when can you tell us more about him ?
Bloobs xxxx


----------



## Newday

WOW thats fantastic news well done
Love dawn


----------



## crusoe

Thanks girls.
Sadly Bluebell we can't just take him home after matching panel. There are then a few days where nothing happens but the foster carer shares our photos and DVD with our little boy so he "get's to know us." Then we start 12 days of introductions where we spend time with him at the foster carers and at our home - gradually getting to know each other and for us to get to know his routine etc so we can make the transition for him as painless as possible.

What would you like to Bluebell? I am very very limited about what I can say on a public forum - details like name, date of birth, what he looks like are sadly ones I can't share.

Thanks everyone and loads of love
Crusoe
x


----------



## cat68

Hi Crusoe,

 Sent you a pm , exciting times hun

Just a quickie, will have to catch up later, there's been loads of posts over the last few days.

Thanks Laura and Alma May for thinking about me, I'm ok a bit up and down still, but getting there.

Will catch up with abroadies soon but off the top of my head hello to Lexey, Lesley, Bloobs, Rs mum, Mrs Bunny, Larkles, Pen, Jaydi, AT, Sasha, Bonnie, Dawn,Skirtgirl sorry if I've missed people off, brain is mushy.

Quick update: Going to Norway on the 16th for an initial appt with Dr Jon Hausken at Scanhealth. If everything goes to plan will have ICSI in April. They are getting lots of BFP's at the moment so hope I'm one of them too! 

As always your fantastic girls, and the support for each other is amazing

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, yes I kinda knew you wouldn't be taking him straight home.  Looking forward to when you can start telling us what his little personality is like, what he looks like verbally (I assume you can say blonde curly hair, green eyes etc etc), how old he is roughly etc etc etc.  Just so excited for you and so excited to know more about him !!  Not meaning to pry though ! - only anything you want to share !
Blooobs xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Cat, our posts crossed.  Wishing you all the best.    
Blooobs xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi guys- 

Just caught up on all the goss- CRUSOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippee! I am so excited for you, you so deserve this and the SWs must be so keen to get you on track and your DS with his forever Mummy and Daddy.    Bet you're on cloud 900 million today!! Loads of love to you both. xx

Lexey- massive hugs, sorry to hear you're feeling low. Sending you ++++++ vibes and hugs.

Cat- all the best!

Blooooooooooobs- lovely to see you posting, we are so due a catch up. Sometime when I catch up with my tail- promise!!

Loads of love, Abroadies!
xx


----------



## alcoholictart

Hi!

Crusoe - brilliant news! Well done your social worker! Some friends of ours are going through the same process as you and I understand you have really jumped through hoops of fire to get where you are now - good luck and enjoy next week, it's countdown to having him at home with you.  
Alcotart xx


----------



## superted

HI Girls

Do you mind me joining properly I am hoping to cycle in Spain just finally deciding on which clinic to have an appointment with and see if we like them.

Do you all post on here despite what clinic you might be at?


Hoping to get to know you all a bit better over the coming weeks.

superted x


----------



## HEM

Crusoe

I am so pleased about your good news you soooooooo deserve it, you will soon meet you little boy and have a wonderful time being a mummy, congratulations to you and your DH

Helen x


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Crusoe - thank goodness they have redeemed themselves with a plan 'b' and the snow won't delay your son coming home to you.  I can't wait for you to post that he's finally where he should be.....

Cat - Really good luck for your trip out to Norway to meet your new consultant, I hope it all goes well.

Lexey - More hugs to you xxxx.  When this awful grief hits, all you can do is give in to it and cry until you're all cried out. Don't expect too much of yourself.  I so regret my Dad not being here to walk me down the aisle or even meet my current husband, but husband occasionally uses phrases that were very peculiar to my dad, and I know he is letting me know that he is still around me, and I now find that more comforting than upsetting - but it takes time to get like this.  In the meantime, don't go out without an under eye de-puffing cream, concealer, mascara and eyeshadow in your bag for running repairs.

Almamay - your snowy photos are absolutely lovely, as are the two cats!  And of course my boss wasn't grateful yesterday - he doesn't do grateful!  And a Buzzcocks gig sounds amazing, such a shame you didn't get to go......

Superted - Welcome to the thread, I hope your stay here is a short, productive one!

After all the mayhem yesterday, the snow has now vanished here and, apart from some snowmen, you wouldn't believe how  it was 24 hrs ago - this morning was just icy -  I stepped out of the front door and slid all the way to my car! Luckily the car fared better!

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## crusoe

Lexey 

I just wanted to send you a huge hug         

Sounds like you really need one!

Lots of love 
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello lovely ladies

Superted - welcome to the thread.  You can post here wherever you are having tx.  We're like a United Nations of Fertility Treatment: Spain, Greece, Czech Repbublic, Norway,South Africa, and wasn't someone having treatment in the Caribbean at one point??

I've probably missed a few too.  There's a big list at the start of the thread.  Abroadies is great because we can all pool our knowledge about how different clinics work - I'm sure that's why there's been a few successes recently.  It's great to share knowledge - knowledge is power, especially with fertility treatment.  Do let us know where you decide to go for tx.

Crusoe - it will be lovely to hear anything you can tell us about your son when you finally get him home.  I'm also really interested to hear about this process of gradually getting to know him as my friend is in the early stages of adopting and it all seems like a minefield to her at the moment!  Are you nervous, or excited?  I think I would be just incredibly impatient to get him home.

Lexey - glad you have been feeling a bit better this morning.  It does come in waves, hon, and Lesley is absolutely spot on - you just have to go with it when it hits you, even if you're in the car!  Looking at photos can call up all sorts of memories.  I am happy to say that I can now look at pics of my lovely Dad without crying.  I've got two on my shelf that I see every morning - and they have made me remember my Dad as he was, before he got really ill.  When you feel ready, Lexey, I would thoroughly recommend a little shrine like that to your Dad - the Dad you really want to remember, when he was fit and on good form.  It takes a while for the last few memories to sink back.  But it will happen.  It's tough when Dads aren't at weddings - that's their main role in your life isn't it!! But I would say, one thing that should comfort you is that your Dad was there the whole time you werre growing up and saw you become an adult, he saw when you succeeded and when you failed, he saw you have a family of your own, and become independent.  That's something really really precious.  Sorry I'm really waffling!  But I know that was a huge comfort to me.  Thanks for the update on Tous - gosh she's been through the mill, but am so glad the babes have hung on in there.  They have a much better chance of being strong and healthy when they finally come into the world.  Has she been given a date for c-section yet?

Cat - great news about Norway on the 16th.  And even better they are having lots of success.  Don't forget to arm yourself with a big list of questions before you go.

Lesley - you shoud get a medal for struggling in to work.  Snow forecast again tomorrow, so get your skis ready!

Skirtgirl - how are you feeling hon?

Mrs B - sending you a daily  .

AlmaMay - where are your photos?  I want to see kittens in the snow!

Love to everyone else.  I am having the first day where I feel genuinely fat round the middle - can a bump spring up overnight?  I couldn't do up my trousers this morning....

Love Laura


----------



## nats210

Crusoe wonderful news this week just gets better. 

Superted welcome I am sure you will find lots of info & support here.

Lexey big hugs.

Love to all
Nats
x


----------



## Sasha B

Fantastic news Crusoe. So very happy for you & Dh. Now you can really start to count down the days until you finally get to meet your son.

Welcome Superted. Hope the appointment at the Spanish clinic goes well.

Cat, I would love to chat when you have a moment. Great news about your appointment in Norway, not long till you go.

Giggly, I noticed your ticker said 20 weeks!!! Well done, you are at the half way stage. So excited for you & Dh as well. 

Love to everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## alcoholictart

Hi!

Please can I have some advice?

I took Laura68 and Almamay's advice and rang the midwife before my appointment with her next week asking if I could book a nuchal scan in advance as I would be over 11 weeks by then. However, to my horror she said that I would have to go privately as they don't do nuchal scans yet - only from April (no good for me). A private scan would cost me £190! 
Almamay is in London and got hers on the NHS so it seems to be a postcode lottery. This is despite the fact I'm 42 with twins and would "normally" be "eligble".
Can I insist on this - the impression I got from my midwife was that as I had had assisted conception I could continue to pay if I was that bothered!  

She's given me the telephone number of the head honcho midwife so I can talk to her about this. 

Any tips on my NHS rights and how and what to ask her would be gratefully recieved.  

Alcotartxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Alco,

It does sound like the postcode lottery but I would keep stating your case. You are an EU citizen and that entitles you to the medical treatment that you want (and need) elsewhere or anywhere in Europe, but you can use it as an argument for asking to be referred to another PCT or to your local hospital for a scan. To refuse you this would be a breech of EU law. Hope you get a result tomorrow.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Newday

another Snow day thats 3 this week. I have one box of work to mark and then I am completely up to date. If OFSTED come next week most people will have everything done yayyyyyyyyyy  
Dawn


----------



## alcoholictart

Hi Newday!
Another teacher - yay - no school! I've had 3 days off too. It's been trecherous though and we've had some bad press for shutting our schools. We were open yesterday and the playground was an ice rink and the kids (and staff!) were throwing snowballs despite the Heads "under absolutely no circumstances should there be any snowballs rule"!!!

I've got loads of marking at home too to get through  but at least I can do it at home in comfort with a cup of tea!

Good luck with OFSTED next week as least you'll be able to enjoy half term after the ordeal. 

Thanks to Amamay and Sasha B for advice on nuchal scans. I'm still rather miffed about it! Have looked into doing it privately in Leicestershire and there's a clinic that does nuchal scans on twins for a reduced price of £185.  I will ring the head honcho midwife number today and fight for my rights but I guess if they don't do it in Leicester at all then I've got no choice but to go private.
There's no way I'm doing amnio test as there's too much risk, especially after having three m/c previously. I feel that my midwife - who I have yet to meet - already thinks I'm going to be a problem mother, kicking up a fuss. 

Have a great day in the snow!
Alcotart xx


----------



## Laura68

Morning all

Alco -  it is a postcode lottery for nuchal scans, exactly.  Some hospitals do them as standard, some don't.  So does your hospital have the facility to do them, but they choose who gets one?  In that case, I would definitely kick up a fuss.  It is not their right to disciminate against you because you had fertility treatment - I presume you didn;t choose to pay for UVF, but had no option.  As a 42 year old having twins you are classed as a "high risk pregnancy" (don't mean to scare you - it's just the term they use at the hospital for any twins pregnancy) and as such, they should prioritise you for a nuchal scan.

Hope you get it sorted!

Laura


----------



## Jaydi

HI Alco - we can't get an NT scan in my area at all even though I am 45 (I don't think this area is changing their rule anytime soon).  We had to pay privately and it was £190 for a singleton at all the clinics round here (guess they worked out a price between them!).  The chances of Downs etc were very low for us as we had a young egg donor but the hospital didn't know that and I think it's wrong older women aren't offered a 12 week scan with the NHS.  Especially when you hear it is available in London and other areas.  I was offered a blood test and amniocentesis instead - the midwife was encouraging me to do this and letting me know it was available but surely that costs much more than doing an NT scan??  Plus the risk of miscarriage too.

If you have donor eggs then presumably your chances of Downs are low too.  Perhaps they can do a reassurance scan for you at the Early Pregnancy Unit?  My GP referred me to the unit and I had several scans with them.  Unfortunately it didn't reassure me very much as they told me I had a fibroid!  But at least I know early on and can get referred to a consultant.

Good luck getting the scan arranged.  Don't worry about the midwife.  Be as much a problem mother as you like - enjoy it - this is too important to be compliant.  And you can always move to a different midwife if you really don't get on with her.

Hope everyone is doing ok with the snowy weather.  I'm just off for another ski trip round the block with my husky/boxer dog - not really sure of your advice, that I should wear skiis, Lesley - what is she sees a cat?  

Love to all especially Mrs B -   thinking of you all the time  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi abroadies

I am so worried, I have had DE IVF abroad and had 4!!! eggs put back, top grade and it was a day 3 transfer. the clinic insisted on only putting 3 back but wouldn't freeze the one. Also I met a woman in the waiting room  before ET she is 33 years old  I am 41 and she had 4 put back and she is now pregnant with twins. I had 5 eggs from my donor and on the day of transfer the 5th egg started to fragment, who knows the others might have perished as well. ET was on the 31Jan and test date is on the 14Feb. i have had two very sharp stabbing pains but not much else being early days, twins would be great but 4 will be a bit of a problem.
the worry that all 4 might have taken is so scary that the 2ww this time round is a completely different experience because i am sure i will be pregnant just not sure with how many.


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Jaydi - if she sees a cat, it will be one helluva ride for you, so you definitely need to disregard that particular gem from me!

Alco - how frustrating for you - it is dreadful that this test is not available as standard, and I think Almamy described the NHS one she had as 'Nuchal scan lite' as they did not measure the femur length or look for the presence of a nasal bone, so at least if you are paying for it privately, then it should be an in depth one.

Laura - your ticker is just shooting up - how are you feeling?

Dawn - well done on nearly getting all your marking done - sound like you are enjoying the new job? 

Lexey - hugs to you.

Tinkelbunny - I hope that the 2ww gremlins aren't driving you too mad - it is highly unlikely that all four embies will take, and in the USA they routinely put back 5 as research there has shown this as being the best amount to achieve a pregnancy in an over 40, so take heart.  

Lots of love to all the wonderful Abroadies

Lesley xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi Lesley

I didn't know that about the US, makes me feel so much better, I figured the 2 sharp stabbing pains was a sign that only two implanted. The 2ww is not an easy time. I had to inject myself the other day with the Gestone in my leg not sure what I've done but my thigh is so sore and it's not showing any signs of letting up. To be honest I can't wait to be off these drugs, I have a reminder set on my mobile so that I can at least get on with life without watching the clock and trying to remember when to take the next tablet. 

DH is working away from home and driving on these terrible roads the stress of his safety is making me very tearful.

As for the treatment after so many failed attempts I have not allowed myself to think of the next step, this sounds stupid but I have never been past a chemical pregnancy and my focus has just been on trying to get a BFP, I feel ignorant about the various tests from here on. oh sorry this sounds like an emotional rant.


----------



## larkles

Hi Abroadies

Jaydi-you made me laugh-going skiing with your husky/boxer dog, hope no cats were in sight  

Tinkelbunny-Hi, I hope you’re 2 ww goes quickly, testing on Valentines day, hope it’s extra special for you . Not sure if all 4 will take as Lesley mentioned other countries do more-yikes. Which country did you have treatment in?

alcoholictart-Sorry I can’t offer you any words of wisdom as the other ladies have done. Hope you work something out

Went to start the car this morning, no sign of life, did notice that I needed more petrol so trudged to the bus stop to go to petrol station, filled up the billycan, filled up the car, still no sign. Called the AA who thankfully I remembered to renew my membership, head gaskit has died and he advised me not to drive it, so annoying, had to have it towed to my local garage, quoted £450.00 approx, so am without car for a week, lots more walking to shift those unwanted pounds!!

Hi to everyone else

Larkles
xx


----------



## Laura68

Just popping in to wish Tinkelbunny all the best.  The 2ww is a horrible time - I think we all understand how emotional and insane it can make you feel!  Try not to worry about your DH.  I'm sure he's being extra careful what with your tx going on.  Your sharp pains could well be implantation.  It would be very rare for all 4 embryos to implant.  I know one of the clinics in Greece who generally opt for 3 embryos say the chance of all 3 implanting is less than 5 %.  

When you get to the end of your 2ww, can your clinic advise you of the next step?  Many of us on here have had blood tests to confirm a BFP, and then a repeat test a few days later to make sure the hormone levels are rising as they should.  After that, your GP will advise you about scans etc, and then the midwives get involved too, so for now, don't worry about any of it.

Lesley - you survived the icy roads!  Yes my ticker is going up.  I feel like it's taken forever to get to this point and there's still such a long way to go!  I'm feeling much better thank you for asking - less sick, still tired.  

AlmaMay - yes I know that feeling well!  I have spent the last three months wondering if I'm getting a bump only to find it's just the bloat..!  I do finally seem to be growing though - today I even broke the zip on my jeans....

Jaydi - if you are going to go dog-skiing, I think you owe it to your baby to get one of those dog sleds so at least you can sit down!  What a great way to go to the shops....  How is your bump?    

Dawn - glad the snow has been of use to you!  Good luck with Ofsted.  

Larkles - what a bummer about your car.  Maybe take a leaf out of Jaydi's book and get a dog and some skis  

Hello everyone else.

Laura


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping in to say thanks to you all for your hugs and kind words...we haven't had much snow here but DD did get a day of school and hopefully we'll have another one 2mrw....just read your post Tinkelbunny, I use Gestone with all my cycles and have always, always injected into the buttocks ( well, always got someone else to!  ) - it needs that amount of deep muscle for the oil to go disperse, well, that's my understanding anyway..have you contacted your clinic for advice? I'm not a medical person but would urge you to get in touch with someone straight away who can help..all I can say is that, after my injections I often use a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel to help the oil spread ( if that makes sense )..

ooh I remember well, sitting on a hot water bottle ( Gestone ), holding an ice cube to my belly ( Heparin ) and not being able to move for a while ( Prog supps - yuk! ) whclst drinking copious amounts of water and eating brazil nuts ( not too many!   )..madness!

XXX


----------



## Newday

OFSTED hasn't been told us it's next week we're guessing as we are on a no notice inspection. Our acting head fell yesterday has torn his tendon ouch!
dawn


----------



## Tinkelbunny

oh you guys are great, we are all in the same boat, makes a person feel better knowing that we sharing the agony.

I had treatment in Westville, South Africa, the whole process was very quick. you have donors readily available. the staff were friendly and the whole ET process was a pleasant experience.

thank you for the additional info on what to do once i get the BFP.


----------



## bron11

Hi to everyone, hope you are all surviving cold snowy weather.

Tinkelbunny all the best for the two weeks, another rollercoaster ride - you just have to go with the flow.

We finally got our share here.  Got up 6.30 to go to work, after another night of little sleep.  2 and half hours later, got there - needing the toilet for 1 and 1/2 hours as journey decided he wanted to play.  What a waste of time, the group was cancelled, the other facilitator did not turn in, no admin - should have stayed in bed!!  Moan over.

So I am a granny again, little girl 5lb 4, beautiful very alert.  Mum, dad and little one doing well.  Mum just sore from c-section.  Daddy took to role brilliant.  Daughter and I already went and bought the pink goodies - makes a change from blue things.


Have good weekend all - Bron


----------



## ElleJay

Bron - that's fab news about being a granny again - many congratulations to your daughter and her husband.  

Apart from no-one showing up at work, are they being nicer to you now?

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## superted

Hi Girls

Tinklebunny good luck in the 2ww symptoms sound promising.  Can understand about 4 though   

Girls wondered if you might help me.  I have been asked by the clinic Irema about a test called 

Cervix Bacteriology and I was wondering what that was is it chlaymdia?? I cant seem to get them to tell me anymore than that other than its not a blood tests but I guess some scrapping dare I say of the Cerix to test for something or other?  Any ideas.

Hope you can help and I will promise to try and get to know you all.



superted x


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Superted - its to test and see if you have things like E Coli or Pseudomonas in your cervical canal. I know Chlamydia is a bacteria too, but I don't think it's included in this panel as you will already have been checked for that when they test you for all the STDs prior to treatment.

It is possible to have a low grade infection and know nothing about it, and as they pass the catheter containing the embryos into the uterus, they might pick up some harmful bacteria and transfer it in with the embryos and this will either stop them developing or cause a problem with any resulting pregnancy, so your clinic are obviously covering every base.

Good luck!

Lesley xxx


----------



## Laura68

Congatulations Bron!!  So glad it all worked out for your daughter, her DH and the new baby. Hope you are staying in bed today!

Laura


----------



## Newday

got all the way to Stanstead to be told the fight was cancelled so now back at home feeling sorry for myself

Dawn


----------



## Sasha B

So sorry Dawn. So frustrating when the weather messes up your plans. Were you meant to be going to Brno or is that later on this month?

Sasha xxx


----------



## Newday

I was going for biopsy tomorrow
so that puts FET back another month too
Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Oh Dawn

I'm really sorry that the bl**dy snow has messed up your plans too      
You must feel really, really fed-up. Sending you a huge hug  

Love Crusoe
x


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Dawn - that is a truly rotten thing to happen, I am so sorry that this will delay everything for another month, you must be so disappointed. 

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Newday

I am disappointed but my head was telling me not to go now we have OFSTED at least I have 2 days to plan
Dawn


----------



## three_stars

Dawn-  what a bummer about the cancelled flight.  Sounds like it works out ok for you in the end.

Crusoe- Glad your plans are back on track.  Yippee!!

Lexey-  I am sad for you and how depressed you feel about your dad's passing.  I can't share quite the same empathy as many others here ( I left home as a teenager due to a violent horrid father and never looked back and never will) but I can hear your pain and feeling of loss and hope that you find a way to pull yourself together when you need to and let the tears and pain out when you can.  There is no use upsetting yourself with what could have been.  You must guard the memories of what you had as your precious treasure and celebrate those times as memories you might never had known if you did not have this love of your father.

ALcotart-  I am sorry they are not giving you a NT.. it is just an ultrasound so what is the big deal for them...It puts your mind more at rest and helps decide if you should do an AMnio... Unless they think the eggs are yours and therefore should be nearly insisting you to do an Amnio unless you are against it.  I know you used DE so you are less worried and should have a very low risk of Down's.  But your DR. should not be so off hand about these things.  If you did give birth to a Down's baby the NHS would be paying hugely for the extra care that child would need ( I know that sounds terrible but isn't it how they look at these things?? The budgets the most important thing for them isn't it?.)

Tinkelbunny-  Even if you had one embryo put back you could end up with multiples; therefore with 4 or 5 embryos you could be competing wiht the latest octuplet mother       Seriously though.  The odds are very low but you have to also  contemplate what you would do if you had multiples, how many is too many, the  balance between your health and babies' health.  These days triplets very often manage Ok but generally come early and need ICU.  Twins can often go near to term and go home soon after birth.  
Sadly until fertility medicine reaches the point where they can determine which embryo (s) will implant and grow we are stuck with this awful situation of needing to use several embryos in order to up the odds of getting even a singleton pregnancy.  My advice:  Take one hurdle at a time.  The one you are facing now is just to get a BFP and not lose your sanity in the 2ww.  Get to that point and then tackle the next hurdle that comes, OK

Tous- if you are getting news... I hope you are pk.. good job for hanging in there.
Burnley-  are you still out there??  How are you doing with the twin pg?  I am losing track of time so not sure when you are due and have yet to reply to your questions- sorry! 

I hope all you pg women on here go get yourself some nice comfy elastic band pants and start letting those bellys breathe!!  SHow off those bumps!!!!     You have worked VERY hard for it!

I am missing writing to so many of you... just tried to cover those few posts that I had something to say on.  
My whole family is sick all week ( fevers, colds, coughs, bronchitis, earaches  ++ teething and red sore bottoms from the poo) and this time it has hit me hard too ( the first part not the teething and poo      )  ... but plowed on with the daily chores-  uggh-  when just wanted to bury in bed all day.  My dining table is covered with so many medications and such that looks like a hospital around here.

Love to all abroadies
bonnie


----------



## bron11

Good morning everyone, can't sleep, so thought I would get up have tea and toast and catch up on this thread.

Dawn here's hoping the next month flies in for you, snow should be gone by then hopefully!

ALcotart-hope you get some support from your GP in what ever decision you make - try not to stress too much.

Tinkelbunny- hope the two weeks is not taking its toll too much on you.  Drove me insane esp the second week.  Got fingers toes and everything else crossed for you.

Dawn - would have loved to take the day off but had to be in Court for 3 breaches so had to drag myself out of bed and drive in snow.  Made it in time only to end up with two clients not showing up and arguing with the Magistrate - did not do my blood pressure any good but a learning experience!!


Lesley J - yes work has improved or maybe I am more psychological able to cope with the up and downs.  I am moving into the prog team full time, just doing two jobs at present as case load not transferred for another two weeks.  Just counting the days till I go on maternity leave.  


Lexey hang in there....

Hi to everyone else, hope you are well.  Have a nice and relaxing weekend.  Bron xx


----------



## bron11

Oh forgot to say, thanks for all the good wishes on birth of grand daughter.  Had a cuddle yesterday for a while, she is lovely.  Mum dad and little one doing well.  Bron


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all,

Dawn so sorry to hear about your cancelled flight, how annoying for you but as you say maybe its for the best this time and you can be more relaxed for next month with Ofsted out of the way. Hopefully the time will fly  

Bron sorry you are not sleeping – gosh can I relate to that one! – but it is nice sometimes to be up and about early isn’t it, you seem to get so much done early in the day and it makes you feel all saintly for the rest of it.

Tinklebunny as the others say try not to worry about your embies and the multiple pregnancy thing. Of course there is a risk and I worried with having three put back but often, as in my case, only one or two take or even none so it’s a bit of a lottery.  Hope you are keeping sane and well, not long to wait now. Have everything crossed for you  

Crusoe how lovely to see your updated ticker, best best wishes for Monday and all next week. How nervous/excited/scared/amazing you both must feel. Tell us all about your son’s room at home and your plans!  How wonderful you are going to be a mummy and daddy so soon after your long journey. Sending you the biggest hug in the world     

Bonnie, poor you sweetheart with all that sickness. It must be so hard with the little ones and just trying to keep things ticking over. Take care  

Mrs Bunny hope you are ok. I think about you every day and just want to send you my love  

AlmaMay how are you doing. Am so enjoying your blog and couldn’t agree more on the woman with the 8 babies.  Your garden looks beautiful in the snow! Hope you are keeping safe and warm there. 

I’m doing well, we have our 10 week scan on Tuesday which I am very excited but of course a bit nervous about. Hoping all will be well.  I still have sore (.)(.)and some other symptoms like a really strong sense of taste and smell which can be a good and a bad thing so hope everything is progressing as it should be, keep your fingers crossed for me.

Hope everyone else is well and managing with the snow. Its pretty much all gone in and we are set for a sunny winters day.

Love and hugs

Pen


----------



## Laura68

Dawn how frustrating for you. Grrrr. It sounds like you will take something positive from the delay though, getting Ofsted out the way before your TX starts.  

Pen - those signs are all good!  I'm very jealous you don't feel sick.  I feel much better than I did, but still have days where I feel pukey all day - like yesterday, when I had to sleep in the spare room because I felt awful!  It will be so exciting for you to see your bubs at 10 weeks - he / she will look so different - almost like a little baby now, and am sure you will see lots of wriggling!  Take lots of tissues to cry into.  And of course let us all know how it goes.

Bonnie - hope you all feel better soon.

Crusoe - GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK!!! For this coming week. I'm sure you won't have time to post, but I can't wait to hear how it all goes when you do get a chance.  What an exciting week ahead you all have.

I'm with you, Bron and Pen, on the not sleeping thing. Still waking on the dot of 5, and sometime sin the night as well. Oh well, suppose it's good practise. 

Have lovely weekend's everyone.

Laura


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Evening ladies

thank you for putting my mind at ease about the possibility of multiples and yes Bonnie i am going to take it one day at a time.  

I'm feeling much better had a long talk with DH and told him about my fears he gave me the necessary assurance now i feel much better.
we talked about putting a book together, listing the two family histories in photos and then adding the birth photos to it, i know it is early days but it's amazing how focusing on something constructive and positive can divert you from the misery of the 2ww.

my symptoms so far is a constant state of nausea and i get tired and fall asleep at a drop of a hat.

wishing you all the best. my sympathy for those stranded because of the snow and others dealing with illness in the family.


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Mrs Bunny - thinking of you all the time.   It is so hard waiting to miscarry, I really feel for you going through this. It's just not fair.  Sending you all my love and hugs.

Dawn - so sorry to hear your trip had to be cancelled at the last minute.  

Bonnie - I passed on your message to Tous - she is just over 33 weeks now.  She has done so well for her boys when I think they were expecting to have to deliver them before Christmas.
So sorry you have such a tough time with the bugs - hope spring comes early this year and you can say goodbye to all that!

Laura - If you meant how is the size of my bump then I can tell you it's a shocker.    People who know me look really shocked and then I feel embarrassed like I've been eating too many pies.  Still the little chap inside is happy - we saw the midwife last week and listened to the heartbeat and she said it was just how it should be.  She didn't saying anything about my bump like ask if the paperwork was wrong and am I actually 22 weeks?  Anyway I shall just have to be proud like Bonnie says - we have worked very hard to get here.
Sorry you're still feeling so sick.  I still have morning sickness to and had been banking on the story that it all goes away at 12 weeks!  Now I'm banking on - it all goes away at 16 weeks - which is Wednesday!

Crusoe - so excited for you this week.       I'm crossing everything that the panel all arrive on time and it all goes swimmingly for you.  Have a wonderful time meeting your son.  

Lexey - sending you big hugs, don't forget we are all here for you.  

Alco - hope you managed to persuade the hospital to take care of you.  It's just like fighting for treatment in the first place isn't it?  But you'd have thought once you had the babies on board they would support you.  Bonnie is right it's in the interest of the NHS to take care of you from the beginning.

Tinklebunny - the 2ww is a mad time we know what you're going through.  Good luck.  

AlmaMay - wow you had so much snow!  Fabulous.  Thanks for the info about uterine septums.  I asked my midwife if I should be referred to a prematurity clinic too and she pretty much said it was 'strange London ways' and there was no need.    Great!  So now I have to chase my consultant for a second opinion - and hope us country bumpkins don't have a different medical book round here.

Lesleyj - hope you've had a great weekend trying out the counties conveniences.  You can come here and try ours anytime. 

Bron - wonderful news about your grand-daughter - so glad they are all doing well.

Sasha - hope all is going well for you x x x

Rsmum - have been thinking of you.  Oooh your description of the days taking your meds is quite a picture 

Larkles - what a shocker about your car!  Hope you can get it sorted out.

Giggly - hope all is going well - just love seeing your ticker 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend

The rain has just arrived and the snow is vanishing fast - our dog will be so disappointed (she really does think she is a husky!).

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Pen good luck for your scan tomorrow.  Your symptoms all sound spot on 

Jaydi x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thanks Jaydi!

Am trying to get it changed to today as we are due a massive dump of snow here tonight and it may mean we cannot get to the clinic.  Not sure if I am going to manage it but worth a try.

Just dropping in quickly as I wanted to say a big GOOD LUCK to Crusoe going to Matching Panel today. Hope everything goes well sweetie! Lets us know how you get on.        


Pen
xx


----------



## ElleJay

I knew there was something important happening today!  Thanks for the reminder Pen, and I hope you get your scan re-scheduled or the snow doesn't scupper things for you tomorrow - good luck either way!

Crusoe - Thinking of you and I hope everything goes well for you today so that you can still get to meet your son this week - how fantastic is that day going to be? xxx

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## nats210

Crusoe thinking of you today hope everything goes well.

Pen good luck tomorrow sounds good to me

Dawn sorry for the delay.

Hugs to all, can't believe this time next week I will be on my way to Spain again.
x


----------



## ElleJay

Almamay - All back to normal down here so everyone is back in work - worst luck! 

Glad to see that Boo ba is getting such a varied diet from you, your blog made me soooo hungry, especially for more Chinese food!  

Sid and Nancy are going to hide in their kitty jungle gym and under your sofa for quite a while when they aren't king and queen of the house any more!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I just wanted to let you know - we have had "the phonecall" and we are officially matched. Roll on Thursday for our first meeting with our boy!    

PenPositive - hope your scan goes well - you are going to see your baby, how exciting is that?!!!!

AlmaMay - glad that you have had some good news too!   

Sorry this is so short - I have lots to do now ... I'm going to start with packing my new mummy bag with things a mummy should carry.

Love to you all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hooray for Crusoe!!!!!  Congratulations, you are nearly there now.  Roll on Thursday!

Congrats to Alma May too.  Very good odds for you after your nuchal scan.  

Hello to everyone else.  Sorry no time to reply to you all.

Laura xx


----------



## Misty C

Yahooo Mummy Crusoe!!  Can't wait to hear how the meet goes, I will be thinking of you!!!

Misty C
xx


----------



## three_stars

Have just dasahed on here to wish Crusoe all the best for today and see that has already come to be!!!  So great!!!  Congrats... Have a big night to celebrate as soon you will be parents ( and will need your sleep!!!)   

I am buried in all the nasties here- diarrhea ( both babies) vomit, snot noses, red sore bottoms, fevers, chest congestions and nasty coughs ( me) and it is ******* down rain so making the laundrymat runs extra horrid... and now off to get DD for her vaccine shot as well..... uggh uggh and double triple shxt ugghhh!      I know in a differnt life I was meant to live on a tropical island beach.   

Manythanks to everyone for good healing wishes.. they just have not kicked in yet!!  
PS  ALma May-  the vits and minerals not helping... even did flu shots, uvidose ( a three month defense booster) and still taking the omega and preg vit I had left over... I think with out all that I would have really been done for this winter!      And babies that live in a city and go into nurseries or are around other kids are bound to be sick a lot.  No avoiding it it seems ... was worse with DD her first years.  (  so be prepared!)  Glad you are making being PG your number one job now!!!!! 

Love,  B


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all,

Just wanted to say hi, have been away for work 2 of the last 3 weeks, but have managed a quick glance now and then to see what you are up to.

Congratulations Crusoe!!!!           

And Almamay on your scan!!

Sorry to hear the flight chaos delayed tx for you Dawn. I was stuck at Heathrow, but it was only work, so I didn't mind... hope it all goes smoothly next time.

Mrs B - very sorry.

Am chilling out this week - prior to tx next week in Alicante - its suddenly come round very quickly! Gulp!

Lovemylabrador, but not the wet, windy walks at the moment...


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bonnie, sounds awful for you, once one gets something it does spread round like wildfire doesn't it. All made much worse when you are feeling rubbish yourself. Hope all the germs leave you soon.

Crusoe  Fantastics news!!!!!!!!!     I can only imagine how excited you must feel!

I am trying not to think about IVF at the moment but do keep checking up on you. I am just finished my first pack of BCP's and will be emailing the clinic once af starts with a view to starting on the progynova at the end of my next pack. Had some dilemas about this as it would mean if it worked it would mean a christmas baby. Then gave myself a sharp slap and realised the chances of it working and sticking exactly to time were slim and if by any slim chance it did all go to plan what is actually wrong with a christmas baby.

I do keep checking up on you all though and am sending you all lots of hugs


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe ....  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!                            
Blooooobs xxxx


----------



## bron11

Crusoe  Fantastic news - bet you have butterflies in your stomach - enjoy!

Alamay - good news about your scan.  Our dog knows that another baby is coming into the house, she is already tortured with the grandson's but will love having another play partner as the new arrivals grow up.  Your pets will adjust accordingly, after they get over the pouting.


Pen - all best for scan, hope you get to it ok.

B - sorry to hear you still have all the sickness to deal with - hope it gets better soon!!

Lesley - your soup sounds good esp in this cold weather.

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well.  Thanks for good wishes on grandchild, Aoife Louise.  
Bron xx


----------



## crusoe

Thank-you everyone!

bron - you are absolutely right, I have the most enormous butterflies in my stomach.     To be totally honest I feel absolutely terrified!

B123 - hope you are all feeling much much better soon....

Love to all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Crusoe, 
Yippppeeeeeeee!!!!!  
      

Can't imagine how excited you and dh must be! Your little child is very lucky to have you both. I am so happy for you. 

lots of love
Izzy x


----------



## ElleJay

Crusoe - I am so pleased to see that you are now officially matched with your son - whoopeee, and congratulations!   

Roll on Thursday for Mummy Crusoe!!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Crusoe! so excited to hear everything went to plan and you are going to see your son this week. I cannot imagine how excited, nervous, thrilled, scared and all sorts of other emotions you must feel.  You have been so patient on this journey and I know how thrilled we all are for you.

You have been here for so many of us and me personally consistently over the last few years, you really are going to be a fantastic Mummy and I hope all goes well this week.  

Massive congratulations to you both, am so looking forward to hearing how you get on later this week.

Love and massive hugs to you!

Bonnie so sorry you are having such a rough time of things, hope things improve for you soon xxx

Bron thanks for the good wishes, 

LML nice to see you posting again, hope the week goes quickly and your trip is here before you know it, good luck!   

Couldnt get our scan moved to today so just hoping that the snow doesnt stop us getting there tomorrow. So excited at the thought of seeing little one again. Just a bit nervous of course and hoping that all is progressing ok.  Having a mad panic too as discovered on Friday that I only had enough Prendisolone to get to today!  Managed to get an emergency delivery arranged from Wessex which is due to arrive tomorrow but of course am now worried that the courier wont be able to get through the snow. OMG, hope this is all going to be ok.  Sure I am worrying unnecessarily and will wake up in the morning to find the rain has followed the snow in and its all gone but cant help but worry.

Skirtgirl, lovely to see you posting again. Am glad you are planning your next cycle. Try not to worry about things too much  

Hope everyone ielse s doing well.


Pen
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

oooohhh crusoe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!            roll on Thursday

pen - am sure your meds will get through..also there's probably a lot in your system right now so maybe missing a day might not be too drastic...

bonnie..  hun

xxx to you all


----------



## ElleJay

Pen - good luck to you for tomorrow's scan, how lovely that you get to see your littlie again!

Bonnie - I so hope that you get past all these yukky illnesses - you must be absolutely exhausted - hugs to you.

Mrs B - thinking of you. xx

Almamay - that's a seriously nice letter to get, so pleased for you!

Jaydi - I so hope the nausea and itching go away soon, your bubs is certainly making their presence known!

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Good Luck Pen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaydi

Crusoe!!!!!  So glad everything went well yesterday and you got the call at last!  Well done you two 
Have a wonderful time on Thursday.  Don't worry about feeling nervous - your son will put you at ease right away he'll be expecting you to play all day  

Pen - good luck today !

AlmaMay - so pleased for you getting that letter - well done!

Bonnie - such rotten luck getting the lurgy - hope it moves on very soon and you can have an easier time of it.  

Mrs Bunny - sending you another top of up hugs - thinking of you all the time  

Lesley - thanks my dear - you are right I can't forget about bubs when I itch 24/7 !!  It was driving me doubly crazy in the night.  Has anyone else had this?  My whole body itches constantly and my hair (yes like I have lice!  ) but nothing on my arms and legs.  I am painted in aqueous cream but it doesn't seem to make much difference.  Have been like this for weeks now and I'm going utterly insane.  

Love to all 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## three_stars

Jaydi- just wanted to mention that I had a lot of itching later in the PG.  So much so that the NHS tested me for a condition that causes itching but I can't tell you now what it was called.  DO mention it to your DR though as if it is severe itching possibly there is some other cause
Alma May-  don't be down on yourself... you did a great job all these years just being tenacious when so many others would have given up.  
love, B


----------



## nats210

Crusoe yippppppeeeeee. Wonderful news I am so thrilled for you and can't wait to hear how your first meeting goes. It is going to be so amazing.

Almamay pleased the scan result went well.

Jaydi sorry for all the itching hope your symptoms ease soon.

Pen best of luck today

B123 sounds like you have your hands full take care.

Love to all nats
x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Yippee today is a good and happy day     

My drugs turned up fine this morning so that was one worry out of the way.  The snow didnt materialize after all and we got to our scan fine and everything is wonderful!

Baby was very active wriggling around and trying to scouch down to hide from the camera   He/She is a little snuggler and was wriggling around it was just so wonderful to watch.  Baby now measures 34.4mm which is just slightly under average but catching up well, heartbeat was measured at 166 bpm strong and loud.  Absolutely thrilled to bits and the Sonographer was delighted with everything she saw and has given us a risk rate of just 0.5% now. Placenta is developing well and really nothing but good things to report.  Sorry this is such a ME and Baby post but I am just so excited and relieved that everything is OK that I hope you will forgive me sharing it.  

Lots of love 

Pen
xxx


----------



## nats210

Fabulous you shout about it! Enjoy it really is wonderful.
xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Pen I am so pleased for you, enjoy being pregnant as it will be over before you know it!!!


----------



## ElleJay

Pen - so glad the scan went well today, great news about your little wriggly one!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thank you everyone!

AlmaMay you are not wrong with that good night's sleep on the cards tonight!

If anyone is interested, I posted a picture in the gallery under the Ultrasounds. Easy to identify mine's the one titled Penelope Positive's Little One at 10 weeks  

Pen
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi Pen
What wonderful wonderful news ... I am so glad all is well and you have seen your baby. I know you have had a long journey to get here and you must be sooooooo happy that all is looking so good. I am really delighted for you. Off to take a peek at your piccy now!

Hi to all the other abroadies
Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## bron11

Pen fantastic news, so reassuring to see them wriggle and move.  Enjoy.  Picture looks fab.

Cruose - not long now, butterflies increasing?

Jaydi - I itch but this is not as bad as feeling my legs are getting pins and needles, heavy and as if there are creepy crawlies in them.  Move and I get cramp - such a horrible feeling.  Does anyone have pain around their ribs when they try to sleep at night esp if you lay on your sides?  Pain of sleeping getting so bad that it had me in tears last night, don't know how i am going to cope for the rest of pregnacy as it hurts to sleep and now getting the same to sit.  Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Laura68

Pen what wonderful news.  You must have been so excited.  It must all be starting to feel more real now.  Is your 0.5% risk for Down's or something else?  So presumably you now have another scan at 12 weeks?  So pleased for you.  Still smiling ear to ear??  It's lovely having scan pics - your child will grow up with a full photo album, possibly starting at embryo stage!!  I've got a picture of my two Blastocysts!

Jaydi - itching is really common in pregnancy.  I've had it a bit, like AlmaMay - very dry skin, but I know someone on another thread who like you has also been driven mad by constant itching.  The other thing to try is tea tree lotion - my Dad swore by it when he was on medication that really made him itch.

Mrs B -       Hope you are OK hon.  Am sure you are popping in here, so wanted you to know am still thinking about you.

Crusoe- two days and counting.  Your ticker makes me smile every time I log on.

Bron - no advice I'm afraid, but I also cannot sleep already.... not even because of any pain, just general discomfort and restlessness.  Have you tried sleeping with one of those pillow things by your side or between your legs?  My sister swore by it.  Poor you    Can you ask your MW for advice??

LML - are you nervous / excited?  So soon til you go!!  Are you all prepared and ready?  Don't forget to take a year's supply of DVDs!  Just checked - you lucky thing - the weather is sunny, and 19 degrees in Alicante today.  You will be able to tan while you wait.

Hello all you other lovely ladies.

Laura


----------



## three_stars

Pen-  your post made me smile... so nice to have so happy news.

Bron- pillows pillows and pillows... ever shape and size.  I had horrible time of sleep in both pregnancies. Discomfort and later insomnia.  You do feel that mother Nature is playing a mean trick preparing us that way for after the birth.  But I suppose it is necessary.  My twins will be one soon and I have never slept longer then 4 hours  or had less then 4 or 5 wakings in any single night since they arrived.  Add to that that us IVFers lose a lot of sleep just doing treatment and using all the drugs we must take.  Well it is really rough but your body does sort of adjust.    You may unfortunately suffer from relux in last few months and then not only will you not be able to sleep but not able to lay flat!  Sorry to tell you this    I eventually needed to sleep nearly sitting straight up so you need lots of pillow for that.  You may feel better on a good sofa or armchair.  
My favorite pillow is this one that is also good for nursing and later for the babies to bottle feed on it.  It is shaped like an L more then a circle.  The nice thing is it is fairly hard.  I found that something behind my back as well as something between my knees, thighs and or ankles usually helped.  I still like to sleep with a pillow between knees now... it really helps back and hip pain.  Some of this nursing type pillows can be ridiculously expensive.  I picked one up for  a few pounds on ebay and just throw it in the washer and was fine. You can also just go to a bedding shop and get a regular round one there.  Or make one or use a regular pillow or large towel and roll it up and tie with ribbon on each end like a bed roll.  
For the bottom when sitting if you can find one of those episotomy pillow that helps,; may be useful afterwards.  Or make your own from a very thick square of foam and cut out the hole where  ever you like.    Hope that helps.  It will all go by quickly and you will hardly remember the suffering.... and it is all REALLY worth it!
Love,  b123


----------



## bron11

b123, Laura - Thanks for the advice, have tried some pillows, will try more and look for pregnancy one on ebay.  Not having sleep not an issue it is the intensive pain that it getting me down.  Have thought about sleeping on sofa and armchair, may try it tonight if it becomes as unbearable as last night.  Bron xx


----------



## three_stars

Bron- please do not suffer.  If it is really too terrible then let your DR. know.  Maybe some acupunture would help?  I forget how far along you are.. if the tummy is getting big be sure to put a pillow under the tum/ baby when you are on your side as well. 
Take care of you
Love, b


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all,

I feel itchy now just reading your posts! 

Laura - am more excited than nervous about tx next week in Spain, and definitely very pleased about the possibility of sunshine. Also, looking forward to having a week with hubby, we've both been away a lot for work recently, so will be nice to be together. Otherwise, just feels a bit weird at the mo - such a big week next week, but not a lot happening now, just popping the progynova 3 times a day, and deliberately taking it easy, catching up on sleep, walking the dog between the snow and rain showers...!

LML

xx


----------



## Izzy x

Pen Pos: Thats great news! So happy for you. hope you can start to relax now and treat yourself to some topical magazines! 

Izzy x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thank you all for your lovely messages. We really are going to start enjoying things now, great idea Izzy treating myself to some magazines, I havent really allowed myself to do such things up until now.

Laura our clinic said that our risk of miscarriage was now down to 0.5%. They have a scale based on visible heart beats, size etc at certain stages and that was what they were referring to. We had bloods taken today for the Downs test and have a nuchal booked in two weeks time but hopefully with having such a young donor (they dont know about that) we should be low risk.

Bron am so sad to hear you suffering so much, please do speak to your doctor as Bonnie suggests and take care. Pain and lack of sleep are a horrible combination, I hope you can get some answers and some rest.

Crusoe, am so excited for you its nearly your big day!  Bet you won't be sleeping much the next two nights. How are you feeling? Are you all ready? Thank you so much for finding some time to post me a message and have a look at my picture. 

Larkles thank you for your lovely message in the gallery too, it brought a tear to my eye  

Night night everyone, for those not sleeping well (for a mixture of reasons) I wish you a restful night!

Pen
xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Good morning Ladies

i did a test this morning and it showed a very faint positive, the second pink line took forever to show up, my official test date is on the 14th.

my symptoms so far is constant nausea, tender boobs, but most noticeably is my strong sense of smell.


----------



## three_stars

tinkelbunny-  sounds good to me!!!        I know it is early-- hope your valentine's day brings you a def. BFP.

Love,
b123


----------



## ElleJay

Tinkelbunny - sounds good to me too, so well done!  

B123 - Hi my friend!  Hugs to you and I hope you are all feeling a bit better!

Bron - I hope B123s pillow tips help you get some sleep, as between that and the sickness, you must be feeling so ropey. 

Pen - Hope you enjoy your magazines, you've earned them!

Jaydi - thanks for my parcel! Oh, and 'I told you so' to something else we were discussing!

Crusoe - one more sleep until your son meets his forever mummy and daddy for the first time tomorrow - what a fantastic day it will be.  My friends who got their son last October said he wanted to come away with them the same day!!!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Tinklebunny - well done!  Your hcg must be very high if that's 4 days early.

Crusoe - '1 day until I meet my son' -  sending you lots of love for tomorrow.  You're going to fall in love!!

Pen - great news about your scan. Wonderful.

AlmaMay, Lesley, Laura and Bonnie - thanks sooo much for your tips and advice on my itching. Yes I have recently stopped the steroids and thought it must be that but then I wondered if it was the steroids that were suppressing the itching?  Then I wondered about a reaction to the peanut oil in the progesterone (which I have now stopped).  I've told a consultant, a pharmacist and a midwife and no one is very interested.  I had heard about that thing you were tested for Bonnie but it's too early for me.  I will try your potions and fingers crossed will soon say goodbye to the itching.  Yes I am taking my omegas and all that.  I guess it is dry skin but I've never had dry skin before and even now it doesn't look at all flakey.  Ah sorry TMI. Hope no one is eating their lunch.  

Laura - it's funny what you said about having an album starting at embryo stage.  Penny told me that one young man (16yrs) went to visit her and was teasing her - ah you don't recognise me because you haven't seen me since I was 8 cells.  

Bron - so sorry you've been having problems - that is so hard.   I hope you can get some good sleep soon.

Lesley - I just have one thing to say - A Big Fat Hairy So What?   

Nats  and LML - good luck for next week!  Thinking of you both.      

Lexey - hope you're doing ok  

Izzy - hope all is going well for you.

Mrs Bunny - sending you all my love and kisses xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Jaydi - you're a wicked girlie!! 

Lesley xxx


----------



## Laura68

Congratulations Tinkelbunny!  That's great news.  Good luck for actual test day, but the test and symptoms are all sounding very good.  Keep us posted.

Jaydi - love the story about Penny's little embryo boy!  Must be lovely for her, thinking "I made him"!!  So far I have my Blast pic, a blobby pic from week 8, and the Dino 1 and Dino 2 pic from week 12.  Tomorrow, I have a 16 week scan - of course I am my usual nervous wreck, but if all is looking OK, I hope I get some nice clear scan pics to add to the album!

Crusoe - have a fantastic day tomorrow with your son.  My friend, after months and months of frustrations and rejections, has finally had two boroughs invite her to proceed thorugh the very first adoption stage with them, so I might well be asking you lost of questions, as it all seems a bit overwhelming at the moment.

Sleeping - I am so tired, Bron and Bonnie.  The insomnia is driving me nuts.  Never had it before.  Don't know if it's hormones or anxiety.  I'm not big enough for it to be the bump yet.  Any suggestions on sleeping through gratefully received!  Poor you Bron being in so much pain.  You should definitely mention to MW and Dr.

LML - that's a nice way of looking at it - some time with DH.  I really enjoyed having 5 days with mine in Alicante.  The more you can treat it as a holiday the better!  

Pen - great odds on m/c risk now.  And you're right, with a young donor, your risk will automatically be low background risk anyway, and bloods and Nuchal scan will probably give you in the thousands.  Great news.

Mrs B  

Love to everyone.

Laura


----------



## RSMUM

Crusoe -after soo many years - I have a HUGE lump in my throat just thinking of you so I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling tonight..oh hun..you have been here for so many of us, so often...you are an absolute star - please let us know ( as much as you can ) how it goes over the next week - my cousin did the same thing a while back and it sounded tough but her family is now complete with her beautiful little son who is so happy to have found a " forever mummy and daddy " - good luck hun, it will all be worth it very, very soon.....

Tinkelbunny - sounds great! best of luck for the official test - saturday?

Pen - wonderful news

oops better go

xx to you all


----------



## bron11

Tinkelbunny - sounds positive so far, may it continue.

Crusoe - so excited for you, Have the most wonderful day out you's must be walking on cloud nine, enjoy this mummy and daddy.

Laura not much help on the sleeping aspect, advice from experts seems to be read for about 15 - 30 minutes while in bed this helps to get your body to relax in preparation for sleep.  TV does the opposite.  Hot milk and possible some music might also help.  If you wake up in the night don't lie there get up for short while and then try going back to bed.

Thanks everyone for advice, pillows so far not working and the pain i got from cramp in my leg at 7 in the morning was so unreal.  The after effects disappeared around 1 in the afternoon.  Me jumping out of bed or trying to with a bump woke my husband up but not junior!!  He stayed sound a sleep.  I plan to take you advice and talk to midwife or GP - referral to phys is in but no word yet.

LML - GOOD LUCK, enjoy the sun also

Hi to everyone else.  Take care Bron


----------



## nats210

Crusoe so excited for you I can't imagine how you are feeling, tomorrow will be a very emotional day but a wonderful day. Your little boy will steal your heart and bring you so much pleasure you deserve every minute. Sleep tight.x
nats
x


----------



## lovemylabrador

Thanks everyone for your good luck wishes!

Crusoe - wishing you ALL the best!! How exciting!! I've only just recently joined this thread, but am very thrilled for you!! 

LML

xx


----------



## larkles

Crusoe

Have been thinking of you all week, so pleased that this day has come for you, as Almamay said, feeling very emotional for you in a very happy way     

Sorry no personals, catch up later

Larkles
xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Wow it's going to be crowded when Crusoe and DH meet their son today with all of us in the room too    That little boy doesn't know how many aunties he has already 

Laura - good luck for your scan today   I know you get so nervous going for scans so big hugs to you.   I wonder if they can tell you if you have boys or girls?  Sorry you're having trouble sleeping - you don't think it's the Dino twins practising their capoeira moves in the night do you?  

Diva - welcome home!  What a trip you have had.  Good luck in Athens!   Will be thinking of you all the way.  Sorry you've been feeling so down about going for another treatment - I felt like that myself too.  Just to tell you this time I completely dumped all the positive thinking blahblahblah and decided just getting myself to Athens and through the door of the clinic would be a big enough achievement. And do you know everything was soooo much easier this time.  That was mostly down to Penny and how brilliantly they look after you at the clinic - it's very special - but also I think it took the pressure off me by not having to think a certain way.  We both just let Penny take care of us.  Hope you have a lovely time Diva 

Mrs Bunny - sending you lots of love and hugs xxx

Bron - what a time you are having  

Nats, LML and Diva - Bon Voyage!      

Lesley - takes one to know one.  

AlmaMay - I'm so excited for you meeting a doula.  I saw a programme about them and thought it was wonderful.  I always thought I'd love to have a doula, especially as I don't have a mum or sisters around for support, but now they are talking about a c-section so I don't know.  Let us know how it goes   It's so great you are feeling so happy.

Larkles - hope all is going well for you

Rsmum - lots of love to you 

Love to all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all!

Had to just pop by and say have a wonderful day to Crusoe and DH.  I don't expect for one minute you will have time to read this but wanted to know how excited I am for you .  As Jaydi says that room is going to be very crowded with all us in there with you wishing you well.  Try not to blubb too much   Its going to be a wonderful day and week for you. Really welling up just thinking of you   

Tinklebunny what great news to see a line on that HPT already and early, will keep my fingers crossed for a confirmed result for you later this week, take care.

Laura good luck for your scan today, you must be so excited! Wonder if they have moved on from the dino stage to looking a bit more human yet   Would love to see pictures if you fancy sharing.

Welcome home Diva! It must be lovely to be home, there really is nothing like your own bed is there.  Wishing you all the very best for your trip to Athens. Dr. Penny really does seem to be a miracle worker, I am sure she can come through for you. You can find my picture by going to the Gallery and then clicking on the Medical/Scans section and you should find it then.

AlmaMay yes definately still have a stupid grin on my face. Can't help keep looking at the pictures!  It is lovely it is starting to feel so real now and I feel allowed to enjoy it.  I know we still have a long way to go and I can't believe how well I feel, we are so lucky. How are you doing?  I read your blog most days so am keeping up with your news and thoroughly enjoying it.

Love to everyone one

Pen
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Diva - your recent schedule sounds absolutely knackering, so no wonder you are feeling down at the moment.  Be blowed to positive thinking, just put one foot in front of the other and you will be standing in front of the clinic before you know it, and I am positive Penny will carry you through with her enthusiasm and conviction.  And thinking it will not work is just a self protection mechanism........ Fingers are crossed for you - you really stand your best chance ever this time round. 

Crusoe - I can't stop thinking about what a thrilling, life changing day you will be having today, if you are allowed to, give his hair an extra ruffley stroke from all of us. xx

Almamay - Would love a chat too - good luck with the doula meeting, we are packing up stepdaughter's house tonight, and off to Go West tomorrow night, but will be around at the weekend!

Jaydi - How is the reading coming along, or is it too difficult to turn the pages with your mitts on?

Bron - hope your physio apt comes through quickly so the pain goes away.  It must be so rotten.

Lots of love to all the lovely abroadies -

Lesley xxx


----------



## RSMUM

crusoe - we are all thinking of you today!           

Almamay - i had a doula with R - best thing i ever did - lovely to read what penny said to you


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just a quickie.  I'm having a sort out at home as we are moving in 3 weeks (best to get it done now whilst I have the energy and enthusiasm I thought  ) and I have a couple of books which by the grace of God, I dont need any more, namely:

Michael Dooley - Fit for Fertility and the wonderful Alan Beer - Is Your Body Baby-Friendly.  

I am sure a lot of you have both or one of these already but if anyone would like them just let me know, would just ask you to cover postage costs.

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to wish Crusoe and her DH a lovely time with their DS !!!!
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Crusoe & Dh,

Thinking of you on this very special day. So very happy for you and your son.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Ladies

Looking forward to hearing from Crusoe, you're right, there's heaps of Aunties here waiting for your news, hope it was a wonderful day for you  

Lexey-you popular lady  , can you please clear some of your inbox as tried sending you a pm but you inbox is full, you don't have to delete them you can save them into a word document ontop your desktop then delete them, thanks

Larkles
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hello everyone,         

Just a quick message from me after an exhausting, exciting and emotional day.
We met our son this morning and all went brilliantly. He loved the soft toy we gave him (the same toy that had featured in the photos and DVD he had already seen of us). He came over to us straight away and within minutes was sitting on my knee having a cudde and looking at a book we then just spent some time playing with him and taking some photos.
What really got to me was the foster carer referring to us as "mummy and daddy" and seeing my DH give his son a kiss and hug goodbye. We really have waitied a very long time for moments like that!
Today's visit was just for an hour or so but we are back tomorrow for a longer visit. We can't wait ....
I can't give you many details on a public forum but our boy is gorgeous, full of smiles and fun. Developmentally he is pretty much on track for his 18mths despite his very difficult start to life.

Forgive me this very "me post" and thank-you so much for your support and friendship. There have been so many dark days over the last 4 years when I doubted I would ever be a mummy but abroadies have always managed to keep me going and I value that so very much.

Love to you all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Crusoe, sounds like you had a fabulous day     !!! I bet you & Dh are savouring and reflecting on every moment. Thank you for taking the time to share with us. You are a mummy now!!!

lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## three_stars

Oh Crusoe!  Call me a softie but I am just blubbering reading your post.        ( we don't have a happy tears icon do we?)
I think so many people general think of adoption as a a child being saved and given a new start but it really is such a new life for parents like you and DH that have gone through so much just to be parents and to be able to have a family and share your love and kindness with a little boy that needs you as much as you need him. It must have been very hard to say goodbye.  I hope this time passes quickly and he is home with you soon and forever after. 


Much love and biggest of hugs to a fabulous new Mom and Dad,
bonnie


----------



## radnorgirl

Crusoe - Like Bonnie - I was blubbering when I read you post.

Helen
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Me too, I am just beside myself. I didn't want to read and run, but you know how happy I am for you, my lovely. You so deserve this and it is finally happening for you. I am lost for words!! It doesn't happen v.often but I will be back! Loads of love xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Me too! Can hardly see my keyboard through the tears of complete and utter joy for you. Thank you so much for sharing your special day with us and finding the time to let us know how you got on.  Absolutely thrilled for you both.

Have a wonderful day tomorrow.

Big hugs to you all

Pen
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Crusoe - chalk up another one for the blubber team! 

I am so happy for you and your DH - what a fantastic day - you are a mummy, your DH is a daddy, and you have now finally met the little one that was always meant to be part of your family. 

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hello Mummy - have a super time with your son today 

Wonderful news  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

DivaB yes of course it makes sense, I am so thrilled it touched you the way it does me every time I look at the picture  . Just off to town now to stock up on reading material and have my first discussion with GP - should be interesting, I have no idea how they are going to take to a 45 year old future mummy and am quite nervous.

Will let you know how I get on later!

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Dear Mummy Crusoe and Daddy DH.... and DS !!!!!!!!!!!, 
I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you.  Now that you have met your little it is all real, and you nolonger have any need for nerves.  Now you can just enjoy every moment with him and you will be living all together soon as a lovely family.  I loved reading every bit of your post - like a book I didn't want to end.  I have known you on here for so long and you have made my day / week / month / year !!!!  Give him a kiss when you see him today from his aunty Bluebell      and from all his other aunties in FF !!
Bluebell xxxxx  

Mummy Pen - gooooooooooorgeous scan pic !


----------



## larkles

Crusoe

So lovely to hear about your special day, tears running down my face, how anyone could not be moved  

Larkles
xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Crusoe,

CONGRATULATIONS!!        

xxx


----------



## nats210

Crusoe how wonderful he sounds adorable it must have been magical. Enjoy today and I hope he will be home with you very very soon
x

nats
x


----------



## roze

Hi, Crusoe, 

Me too on the blubbering front! Congratulations!  I wish you , DH and DS all the best- you will make wonderful parents!

roze xx


----------



## Newday

Crusoe wonderful news Congratulations
dawn


----------



## Laura68

Crusoe - so wonderful to read all about your day.  You are sweet worrying it was a "me" post - we want more me posts please!!  Lots of them.  I could picture it all, and imagine you sitting with you little boy on your knee.  I love the fact the foster carer called you his mummy and daddy. Well, you are aren't you!  What an incredible moment it must have been when you first saw each other.  You will remember it forever and ever.  Looking forward to hearing regular updates over the coming days.  

Love Laura xxxxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello everyone else

I still feel on a high after reading Crusoe's post!!

Diva - just wanted to say, welcome home, and echo the other Abroadies who have already given you such excellent words of wisdom.  That awful feeling when you think about what will happen if a cycle fails, it's almost unbearable, and I know I'm with you on the nearly cancelling front!  Sometimes it feels easier to not even go there.  But you are going to go there, and you are going to be looked after by someone wonderful who will give you your best chance of success.  You just have to think of the treatment in little chunks, each little bit you have to deal with - like Jaydi said, just getting there!  Don't think about the end result.  Just focus on travel plans and what pills to take when.  It's the only way, and you will be fine.  And we'll all be there on the journey with you   

Pen how exciting you are getting rid of those books!  Life has really changed, eh!

Bron - thanks for sleeping advice.  I will try milky drink and music.  TV is my guilty pleasure I'm afraid and you're right, it's BAAAAAD!  Hope you get some treatment for all your cramps and pains soon.  Poor you.

Mrs B xxxx    

Hello to Lovely Lesley, Jaydi, Bluebell, Sasha, Dawn, LML, AlmaMay, Alco, Nats, Tinkel, Larkles, Giggly (I think you're next on the becoming a mum and making us all cry front!), Cat, Lexey, Em, Ellie, Roze, RSMUM, oh gosh who've I forgotten...... BONNIE!!  And probably some others.

Had my 16 week scan last night.  It was another four hour marathon, but worth it to see my two little aliens (dinos no longer!) floating around, legs kicking, mouth flapping.  No sign of nasty Twin to Twin Transfusion Syndome yet, so very relieved.  We will be monitored every two weeks.  I still can't believe they are both in there.... 

Saw a picture of that woman who had Octuplets in Metro - that was one scary bump.  Not even sure it qualifies as a bump.... more of a mountain.  Hope I don't get that big.

Lots of love to all Abroadies, especially our new Mummy.

Laura xx


----------



## cat68

Crusoe 

So very pleased that you saw your son yesterday for the first time, it must have been very emotional for you and Dh 
Like all the other ladies have said I was welling up when I read your post and thinking that after all you've been through you really deserve the complete joy and happiness that having a child in your life brings.  He sounds adorable. I bet you can't wait for him to join you at home and then you can lavish all your love and attention on him. He's going to be one fortunate boy to have you as a mummy. 

Love
Cat xx


----------



## crusoe

Thank-you all so much
We have had another fabulous meeting - lots more stories and play and our boy also let me feed him some lunch. The foster carer backed off more today and spent a fair bit of time out of the room. Our boy checked where she was a couple of times but generally seemed relaxed in our company and we had some nice cuddles. We also experienced our first minor tantrum over a packet of chocolate buttons!

having trouble keeping up with you all just now but I'm pleased to see your scan went well Laura but a 4 hour epic wow!!!
Pen - how did the meeting with your GP go?

Lots of love to  you all
Crusoe
x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Crusoe, how lovely to hear about your day again today. It must be just wonderful having cuddles with your new son.  Good that you saw a little of difficult side too to keep the balance right, there are always going to be little tantrums and things to deal with but we all know just how wonderfully you are going to cope with all the challenges.  Are you seeing him some more over the weekend?

Meeting with the GP was a breeze, really dont know what I was worried about.  She was actually leaving today to go on maternity leave - how funny - but was lovely. She didn't bat an eyelid over my age and all I had to do was put my details in the Midwife's book (who apparantely is lovely) who will contact me soon and come to see us at home for the first visit.  Even the ladies in reception (after asking my DOB) said how wonderful it was. So lovely to hear the words congratulations in person, we haven't told anyone yet really so was quite lovely.

Laura how exciting for you to see your twinnies!  It must be so exciting watching two little ones in there.  Great that they are keeping a close eye on you and everything is well 

Bluebell and DivaB thank you for your lovely comments on my scan picture. Bloobs - Tell me why you think little one is a boy, am excited to hear your theories  

Hope everyone is doing well. Was a lovely day here today with bright sunshine so hoping for a bit of respite from the snow and damp this weekend. Have a good one everyone

Pen
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Crusoe,

So pleased you had another lovely day with your litte boy. Don't under estimate those chocolate buttons, its powerful stuff and practically the only thing that will coax Bella to eat her tea. When I threaten not to give her any after her meal,  you don't want to hear the noise level in my house at that point in time (not without a set of ear plugs anyway)    . Its all part of being a mum. Enjoy!!!

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bron11

Cruseo what a wonderful day you all had the first of many.  All those memories you are making, something that you all will treasure for life.  Enjoy mummy and daddy.

Laura brill that scan went well, and that you have two lively little ones.  Enjoy your bump, it will soon be gone as I find time being pregnant flies.

Pen went back and looked at your scan and my gut feeling is also that it is a boy.  Don't know why.  I did a Chinese birth gender predictor and it indicted that i was having a boy, which seems to coincide with the scan we have.  Time will tell though.  

Take care all and have a good weekend.  Hope all your DH are good to you and spoiling you all for Valentines Day.  

ps how do i put a tracker/ticker on my page?


----------



## Laura68

Morning lovelies

Crusoe - your post had me laughing today! The first mini tantrum! He obviously feels relaxed around you and it's all good practise for you both before you take him home forever. He sounds just gorgeous. I'm looking after my neice and nephew all of next weekend (18 months and 3yrs) so expect I will get a bit of tantrum practise too! The foster carer sounds like she is playing it exactly right, being nearby but not in the room. When are you seeing your son next? Do you just spend hours talking about him with DH when you get home?

Pen I must go and check out your bean pic. I haven't scanned mine in yet but will try today. The sonographer said he could see mine were girls by looking at one baby, but when he looked at the other, he thought it looked more like a boy.... apparently their little bits look exactly the same at this stage and you can only conclusively tell at 18 - 20 weeks. So we still don't know. Will you find out? I can't wait. DH and I have had our first names conversation and it's been so lovely - I finally feel pregnant, rather than just having treatment.

Great news about your GP. I'm glad everyone was positive and happy for you. That's how it should be. I don't think over 40s mums are that rare any more, so they're probably not surprised by your news.

Bron - I can't remember how to do a ticker - someone will know. http://lilypie.com/create_baby_days.php this is the site I used for mine, then I think you take the link address when you've created your ticker and paste it into your "Forum Profile Info"....

Diva - I recognise how you feel so well. But I love the fact you and DH had a lovely lunch and a laugh - that's what will see you through. It sounds like you have a really wonderful relationship and when things are tough, that's worth remembering more than anything. You don't have to feel positive - you can just go through the motions if it helps protect you. It won't affect the outcome. Yes life is lopsided! That 12 year old looked about 8... something very wrong about it all. But I can tell you one thing, when you and DH have your baby, you will be wonderful, prepared, loving parents - and at least DH won't be going through puberty when his kid's three! 

LML - good luck with your trip - I think you fly this weekend. You will be well looked after, and I hope you get a tan while you wait for your embies to grow. See you back here for the 2ww.

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone. Have lovely weekends.

Laura xx

/links


----------



## bluebell

Wow, look at Crusoe's ticker now !!!!!!!!!!!!       

Pen, it was just a feeling, and the way he was snuggled down in the corner.  Of course he will be a girl now !!!  

Sasha ... sorry not called back yet.  Will phone as soon as I can !!  

Love to everyone else .. sorry no more personals ... got work to do .. yukk


----------



## Laura68

Hi

I finally managed to post the scan pics from the other day.... they are right next to Pen's little one in Ultrasounds.  You'll see why I called them aliens!

xx


----------



## bluebell

Laura those are amazing pics, and yes they do look like aliens !!  My DD looked like a shrimp for ages, hence her FF name 'Shrimpy' that some of you may remember !  I did allow her to progress to a lobster but 'Lobstery' doesn't have the same ring as 'Shrimpy', so the name Shrimpy stayed until she was born !!
I can't believe your twins are so advanced already !
Fantastic !
Bluebell xxx


----------



## bluebell

PS 8.10pm on Valentine's night and I'm on FF !!!!
I must be secretly in luurrrrrv with you all !
Well, I am !!            
All my love and slobbery kisses to you all.....
Bloooobs xxxx


----------



## larkles

Hope all abroadies had a magical day, with their bumps to be, their child to come home to them, to the 2 w waiters, the one's about to embark on their next attempt to be Mummie's

Oh  forgot to mention, starting on the rollercoaster today, hopefully transfer on 5th March  it'll be our time  xx

Larkles
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Well, I guess now is as good a time as any  ( as, like Bloobs, I must be in love with you all - DH is travelling and DD1 squeezing in a last few minutes of tv and DD2 snoozing  - so here I am with you lot!   - to say, strangely, madly, I too, am about to get on that rollercoaster again   - all being well I am going back for our last two frosties - sometime soon - I don't think many people really support my decision  ( but some people have been brilliant and just said " go for it, you only live once! "   ) but I just can't leave them and DH and I are worried about getting too old so here I go again - definitely for the last time.....

I hope you don't mind me posting this on here but all the good news we've had this last week has really been great so I thought I'd just add to the general excitement on the board..there's certainly never a dull moment round here is there?!!  

Hope you are all having a fab valentine's day and, unlike me, are sitting down to a lovely romantic meal with your DP's/DH's  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Bloobs - I'm here too on, so that makes you all my Valentines as well!  Thought of you and your feeling human again at a gig as I danced to Go West last night - so true.

RSMum - Welcome back!  And really good luck for your frostie transfer - be blowed to any people not supporting your decision, there's an awful lot of us on here that will, so we cancel them out.....

Pen - Great news that your fears for your GP meeting were unfounded and it all went well.

Laura - Glad that the scan went so well and the littlies have progressed to aliens from dinos!

Crusoe - How wonderful that your second meeting with your son was so lovely - even I have tantrums over chocolate buttons by the way!  I am sure you will be off having another meeting day with your him again today, and I hope you get to bring him to his new home with you soon.

Larkles - Thanks for your Valentines card!  And good luck for your cycle!

Lots of love to all the Abroadies  

Lesley xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Sorry to gatecrash your thread  

I have been offline so missed many posts but have been reading the last few days

first and most importantly, Crusoe, your posts are bringing tears to my eyes, if any FF deserves this happiness then it has to be you, loving your ticker btw too!

RSMUM, i wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for your FET, i shall be hoping and praying that stefan and co can work the same magic they did in summer 2007!

Bloobs how r u hun

Laura and Pen fab to read about your scans 

Almamay hope that the meet with the doula went ok

Bonnie hope that you and yours are well 

Lesley only 29 to go  

Jaydi hope that your doing ok honey

to everyone i missed lots of love

Em


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Just had the best Valentine's text  

Tous's boys James + Tomas were born via c section 14th February at 2.45

4lb 7oz + 4lb 10oz at 34+1 wks   

All doing well   And boys are not in SCBU.

Congratulations Tous & DH!  Wonderful news.


----------



## ElleJay

Tous - what fabulous news!  

Many congratulations to you and your DH on the arrival of James and Tomas    . 

Welcome to the world little ones!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Bonnie -  Looking forward to seeing you soon!

Almamay - I am so glad that you had a good meet with your potential Doula.  Westward Ho! is a peculair name - and with councils taking out punctuation, it's going to have a rap connotation from now on!

Thank you both for answering my cobwebs query - gaffertaped a broom handle to the brush and stood on top of the tallest ladder we have!

Jaydi - hope you had a lovely day with your chums yesterday (completely different ones from the last lot of nutters)!

Mrs B - thinking of you. xx

Heff - nice to see you posting, hope you're settling in well - 27 now!

I am trying to make DH watch Countryfile as I feel, since he is so keen on living this rural idyll, he should at least know what is going on - but he seems to have developed a sudden interest in clearing out cupboards in the kitchen, and the hoover....How can that be more interesting than dry stone walling?  Something to be remembered in future anyway! 

Hope you are all having a lovely, restful Sunday

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Tous - Wonderful news!  I hope you are enjoying your boys   

Jaydi - Thank you for letting us know about Tous.

Lesley - I knew I liked your DH.  Send him to my house!!  He is a man after my own heart if he is cleaning out kitchen cupboards.    We have lived her 10 years and my DH still doesn't know where things are in the cupboards and forget cleaning and clearing them out.

Hi Em - Good to see you.  Hope you are well.  

I went to Columbia Rd Market today and got some spring flowers and potted hyacinths for the house.  Nothing cheers up a winter house like spring flowers.


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

What a lot of great news there is today!

Firstly, congratulations to Tous, DH, James and Tomas.  Jaydi, please send her my love.  So happy for them all and great news no SCBU.

Larkles - good luck on the rollercoaster.  Hopefully it'll be up all the way   

RS MUM - good luck too!  I would feel the same as you if I had frosties.  After all you went through to have babies, it would be too painful to waste those last embies.  You shouldn't have to take any criticism - it's nobody's business but your own and we will all be looking forward to news of your tx.  Good luck!   

Lesley - you made me laugh out loud.  You're not a Westward Ho are you?    

AlmaMay - a Doula with a sense of humour sounds perfect.  My friend in Australia is a Doula and she loves her job - I'm fascinated by it.  

Bluebell - love the name Shrimpy!  Might have to borrow that one.  One of mine is definitely "Cyclops" though from those pics.

Hi Em.  Lovely to see you posting, especially when there's such a nice buzz on the thread.

Jaydi - are you still itching to death?  Mine comes and goes - it seems worse in the evening.  Think my bump may be catching up with yours now...

Nats and LML - hope the trips are going well.

Hope you all had lovely weekends.

Laura x


----------



## bron11

Tous  - congratulations to you and your DH on the arrival of James and Tomas  

RSMUM - welcome back and good luck for future treatment.

Hi to everyone else Bron xx


----------



## three_stars

RSMUM-  I just knew you would decide to go back for the frosties.  I so hope it works for you and that recent layoff to DH has not put a damper on your plans.
Larkles- good luck to you on this cycle.  That seemed to come round in no time.  We will all be crossing our fingers and toes for you.

Lexey- sorry you are feeling poo---  and after this last week of twin diarrhea believe me I know what POO is     

Ok I know it's a BAD JOKE but thought it might at least get you to smile.       HUGS TO YOU ANYWAY.

Crusoe-  a tantrum huh?  Well that is just fabulous... means he is spot on normal for his age.  Actually I am getting a bit of tantrum time already at 12 months!  DISTRACTION is key; always works best for me.

ALma May- can't tell you how many times I read this sentence and thought you wrote pickles and couldn't figure out the TTT!      "Laura - I'll have a look at your pickies after I post this.  Good news that they are doing well and no TTT. "

MAybe I need to change my glasses!    
Twins are all better now and just will wait another 2 days before going abck on dairy.  ME,  I coughed so hard I strained my rib cage muscles a few days ago.. THAT hurts.. actually worse then delivery!!! DD off on ski trip... and  ( drum roll) I got an hours nap today!!  Wahoo!!  AMazing what a few ZZZZs can do for my sense of humour.  Now just need a shower, highlights and a boob job and I will be the old me again!      
love,
b


----------



## AlmaMay

Bonnie - "TTT" = twin to twin transfusion.  It's something to be avoided with identicals.  

Glad you chose a nap...


----------



## Sasha B

Tous, congratulations on the safe arrival of James & Tomas!!! You have been amazing to hold out for this long. Fantastic that they are doing so well. 

AlmaMay, would love to chat. This week some time?

Bonnie, ouch! Sounds sore. Hope you have a speedy recovery.

Laura, Pen & Jaydi, glad all is going well with your little ones.

RSMUM, have pm'd you my love. Go for it!!!

Bloobs, you busy lassie! Don't worry we'll catch up sometime.

Lexey, good to hear from you. Its early days and its not surprising that you haven't wanted to post much. You're in out thoughts.

Love to Mrs Bunny as well. Hope you are able to take a day at a time and cry when you need to.

Cat, I'd love to have a catch up with you too. Maybe we can organise something for you soon.

Em, little Zachary is growing fast! When do plan to go back to Reprofit? Lovely to hear from you too.

Love to everyone. Sorry its late & I still have work to do.

Sasha xxx


----------



## three_stars

ALma May-  I knew what TTT meant for twins but for pickles... well it just wasn't coming to  me!        Just a lapsed brain moment for me!
Must have been the several hundred house files I deleted tonight ( sold or no longer available) from my multitude of searches over last 2-3 yrs... still have several hundred more though!  Nice to at least see some with prices falling here ( well as a potential buyer not seller) but I think that is mostly the ones with UK owners and because of the falling exchange rates only.
yes I chose the nap.. but seem to have wiped that out now by staying up too late house hunting... Off to bed.. Nite to lovely Abroadies and expecially to Tous who must be in heaven now to have those two boys here with her. 
Happy day to you tomorrow Crusoe and Dh

Love,

B


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning lovely abroadies.

Yes I know it’s early! I’m having one of my woke up needing a wee, cant get back to sleep days so thought I would get up and do some bits and pieces.  We are moving house in less than three weeks so need to start quietly packing things up. So much to catch up on in just a day or so since my last post.

Firstly, Laura what fabulous pictures. Ever so slightly alien like but wonderful all the same! 

Larkles, everything crossed for you sweetheart, so hoping this will be your turn. Keep the faith, miracles do happen. Keep positive, keep believing or just keep sane, sending you all the luck and love in the world    

RSMUM so excited for you going back for your frosites, just had to be done   Take no notice of what anyone else says, this is your life, your body and your babies,  Am sure Rhianna and Lily would love another little brother or sister. Good luck!

AlmaMay don’t know anything about Doulas but had a look on a couple of websites yesterday and it’s a really interesting concept, might look into this further.  Spotted gym balls in a big Sainsbury’s near me yesterday for something like £2.99 if Freecycle doesn’t come up with anything, might be worth a look.  Glad you are keeping well and brightening up the house with lovely Spring blooms. I love this time of the year and its such a fab time to be carrying our little ones isn’t it. We are so lucky  

Tous congratulations on the birth of your baby boys!  You have done an amazing job hanging in there and must be thrilled not to mention exhausted and relieved now they are safely here with you. Lots of love   

LML think you are all set for treatment this week? Everything crossed for you, good luck!   

Lesley could you please send your hubby around to my house I could really use a hand  

Lexey sorry you are feeling rubbish sweetie, hope AF arrives soon and you can get back on your journey to become a mummy   

Bonnie glad to hear the twinnies are all better and you managed to get a nap, wow that’s a milestone in itself, you made me life with your boob job, highlights and shower list   

Crusoe thinking of you this week with your visits with your son, hope things go well.  Do you know when you will be allowed to take him home yet?  This is such a lovely time for you, I know you will be enjoying every moment.  We are all there with you holding your hand and watching over your new family coming together. Have a great week!

Love to everyone else. I’m doing just great and generally just enjoying my magazines and being looked after, my DH is being an absolute sweetie. Had a dozen red roses on Valentines Day for the first time in a decade so guess that means he thinks I'm pretty special at the moment 

Happy Monday Everyone!

Pen
xxx


----------



## cat68

Greetings from Norway,

Yes I got here last night and I'm staying at the hotel in Haugesund recommended by the clinic, as they do a special rate. Norway is so expensive otherwise!! 

I have my 1st appt at Scanhealth clinic this afternoon to see if they can treat me,hopefully they can!!! I've heard a lot of good things about them from the ladies on the Norway thread and their success rates are good 37% ongoing pg rate, and 40% of their clients are woman over 38. 

I will let you know how I get on, and promise to catch up with all your news. Sorry no personals 
Going to go for buffet breakfast soon in the hotel restaurant.

Love and Hugs

Cat xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Tous - huge congratulations on the safe arrival of James and Thomas

Helen
x


----------



## ElleJay

Cat - hope you had a good brekky and that your appointment goes well this afternoon!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello all

Just dropping in to wish Cat lots of luck for your first appointment in Norway.  Hope you get all the reassurance you need.  Let us know how it goes.  Well done for picking your self up and getting on with it - you're a strong lady.  Great news that they treat lots of women over 38.

Love Laura xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone

Thought it was about time I made an appearance again!

Tous, many congratulations on the birth of James and Tomas. You've had such a hard time and done so well to hold on this long. The birth of the boys must of course make it seem all worth while. Great that they aren't in SCBU too! Hope you are doing well too   (Thanks Jaydi for giving us the news).

Crusoe, so lovely to hear about the meetings with your little one. Hope they continue to go well and that you are able to take him home soon. So excited for you  

RSMUM, we think it's great that you're going back for your frosties! And we understand how you couldn't just leave them. Lots of luck with sorting it all out    

DivaB, are you in Athens now? I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of      so you don't have to do too much positive thinking yourself. It's right what the others say, just feel good that you're doing everything right, and the rest will follow xxx  

Larkles, hoping it's definitely your time this time  Hope the cycle goes smoothly and looking forward to hearing all about it    

Nats and Lovemylab, hope all is going well for you both   

Dawn, sorry that you have to wait a bit longer for your tx and hope OFSTED is going well xx

Cat, good luck with your appointment in Norway  

Radnorgirl, less than 2 weeks to go! How exciting! hope all goes well and that you're feeling ok  

Laura, good news that your dinos are doing well xx

Pen, glad all is well with you too. And good luck with the house move - you've timed that quite nicely haven't you! Don't overdo it though  

Lesley, thanks for your special thoughtful message, I'll be replying very soon  

Jaydi, hope you are keeping yourself occupied, but not with scratching   Speak soon xxxxxxx

Bonnie, glad that the twins are better. Hope your chest isn't too sore. I had a good laugh about your 'pickles' mistake!!

Skirtgirl, how are you doing? when are your going for your frosties? hope you are feeling ok. Lots of love and thanks xxx

Lexey so sorry that your are feeling down and still waiting for AF. Hopefully when it does come and you can replan your cycle, you'll be feeling a lot better in yourself and more ready for your cycle. Take care  

Bron, congratulations on the birth of your grandchild. Hope you are sleeping better too x

Bluebell and Sasha, hello lovely ladies xx

As for me, I'm just waiting to go for a scan on Wednesday to see if my miscarriage is complete. I don't really feel that it is complete - I won't go into detail. So if it isn't I'll have to have an ERPC which is not what I wanted but at least it will be done with after that.
Sasha, thanks for your kind words, I have been trying to take each day as it comes, and yes I have been able to cry when I need to. But since last week I have been feeling a bit better about things. I don't know if it was coincidence but I started to feel better after going to reflexology. My reflexologist is also my friend now and a very good therapist. After that I went to get my haircut and I dyed it too which made me feel a bit more human. And this weekend we went to a wedding evening do which I had been dreading but we really enjoyed ourselves, and this made me think of you, Bluebell - it's amazing what a bit of loud music (even cheesy wedding music) and a boogie can do! So it's not over yet, but I am getting there, starting to look forward instead of back. We're not making any decisions about what to do next until at least next month. I've got my DD's wedding in less than 3 weeks so I have to get myself together for that, not to mention the hen night! The dress the girls bought me was nice but in my 'pregnant' state, my boobs and belly were far too big for it, even though I managed to get it done up! So I have to shop for a wedding outfit too. And of course my DD's expecting too (she's nearly 19 weeks) so I have to be strong for her, although she has been so caring and understanding about what has happened with us. As always, DH has been a rock. A lovely big strong cuddly one.

It's good to see that the thread is full of hope at the moment. I've been thinking of you all and reading all your news. 

Lots of love to all (I'm really sorry if I've forgotten anyone who has special news!)
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Mrs B - Welcome back - glad that the reflexology and lots of tlc from your family has helped.  Hugest of hugs, and I hope Wednesday goes well.

Lesley xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Mrs B - Thinking of you.  Hope your appt on Wed goes well.  x


----------



## Laura68

Hello Mrs B, welcome back.        

As usual, you manage to sound serene, strong and thoughtful for everyone else despite everything.  Glad you are feeling a bit better and that your DDs have been supportive.  Reflexology, hair dye and dancing sound like the perfect cures for all ailments.  I think we should start a Mrs Bunny DH fanclub - he sounds lovely!

Great to have you back.

Laura 
xxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

I knew it! I knew I'd forget someone important!

Alma May! I'm so glad things are going ok for you and that you had good results from your nuchal scans. That's excellent news.  And I'm glad that you've met a doula - I've heard of them before and it must be lovely to have one. Your own pregnancy and birth PA. I'm sure I've seen the gym balls going cheap too, I think Boots do a range of stuff like this.
Just reading that you've been planting spring flowers cheers me up - I'm working myself up to doing this soon. I get a great deal of pleasure from looking at flowers. I've got an orchid that hadn't flowered for ages and it came out when I got my positive pg test. Now it's got 8 flowers and the 9th about to come out. I also love watching the birds outside - they're all pairing up now ready for nesting. We had a woodpecker the other day - not seen one of them around here before! It's the simple things in life that are most comforting I think.
Anyway, lots of love to you  

Mrs B xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Pen - Glad your GP appt went well. Your scan pics are fabby 

DivaB- You and your Dh sound as solid as a rock and that's so important especially given that you have been through so much over the years. I really hope that you get your dream come true at Serum, I heard so many ladies say that Penny is an inspiration and really tries hard to get BFP's. It's so difficult to muster up positivity after courses of tx, don't beat yourself up though your only human 

Sasha- Definately have to chat soon, it's lomg overdue 

Bron- Love to you pregnant lady 

Laura- Again Laura great scan pics, I'm so jealous it's untrue 

Larkles- Welcome back to the Rollercoaster. 5th March, Good luck in the Czech Republic, I hope that it's your turn!!! 

Deb- Good luck with those 2 frosties. I would want to have tx again if I had frosties left, good on you 

Lesley- How are you hun? soz lost touch with where your up to with tx can you enlighten me please? 

Alma May- Glad your meeting with the doula went well. Excuse my ignorance but don't know much about them. I love spring flowers too, bought myself some lovely lilies the other week. 

Tous- Congratulations on the birth of Tomas and James 

Jaydi- How are you hun, I hope that your waist is expanding in a nice way that is  

Bonnie- Glad that the twins are better now. You must literally have no time for yourself at all, I moan and I've only one Ds!! 

Lexey- So sorry to hear that AF hasn't arrived. Your due to start FET as well soon? 

Crusoe- Thinking about you and your little Ds, do you have any more visits planned and when will he moving in with you?

Helen- Not long to go now and the twins will be here. Wow fantastic  

Mrs B- So sorry to hear that your miscarriage may not be complete. It's so horrible to have it prolonged like this. I hope that you get some closure soon and you are able to grieve properly.  

Had my appt with Scanhealth this afternoon. Met with Arne who is new at the clinic and a really nice chap. He went through my history of tx and did 2 scans. First scan showed up that I had slight PCOS according to Arne, to which I will be treated with Metformin. I asked about an hysterscopy as had 2 biochem/m/c previously and Arne said he could do a 3D scan that would show whether I had a septum and was 95% reliable. Anyway I didn't have a septum or fibroids and something else I can't remember  The consultation was very thorough and felt very relaxed in his company. He said that he recommended the LP again as I had responded well in Poland. If all goes to plan with AF I will be DR on 15th March and stimming on the 1st April, tx will be after Easter. Given my earlier preg (DS) and 2* M/c's he said that I had  about 30% chance of success. Which isn't bad for an old bird with ageing eggs!!!!

Love
Cat xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Mrs B - I've suffered from depression on and off my whole adult life and this time of winter can be especially hard.  The flowers are a preventative measure and really perk me up.  I remember being in Upstate New York years ago and it had been a terrible winter and in March I was walking home from class and I saw a purple crocus in the snow and I actually cried.  I was so depressed from the winter and the hope of spring that little flower represented overwhelmed me.  

You and I seem to cope with things in a similar manner by keeping busy and taking time to appreciate things like flowers and watching the birds.  

I have had a lovely FF who has been through a lot herself offer me her birthing ball and she is sending it to me.  I am still very moved by the generosity of the women I've met here.  

x


----------



## Laura68

Just running off home, but saw your post Cat.  That sounds great - very positive, and that's a good succes rate. I wanted to say, funnily enough, my lovely friend (who's been trying for nearly 8 years and still no baby after countless IVFs and FETs) was also recently diagnosed with mild PCOS.  At first she didn't believe the doc, but he put her on Metformin and her cycle has completely changed.  She feels this month is the first month in her life she actually has a genuine chance of getting pregnant (she's having super ovulation and trying naturally).  We have since found out that even the very mild form of PCOS can affect egg quality and even more, can stop implantation, as it causes low HCG, raised testosterone and other hormonal imbalance.  That could explain your mcs and biochem pregs.  I'm very impressed that Arne spotted it in you the first time he saw you, when clearly no-one before has seen it!  Sounds like you are already on the right path.

When are you coming home?

Safe trip.

Have a good evening everyone.

Love Laura


----------



## Penelope Positive

Mrs Bunny lovely to see you posting again at what is still such a very hard time for you, you are being so strong and brave as always. I hope everything goes OK on Wednesday for you and that you can start to look to the future again. We are always here for you   

Cat great to hear about your appointment in Norway its good that they have been so thorough and have identified the PCOS, hope this gives you some answers and success on your next cycle   

Hope everyone else is ok this morning. Can I take a quick sweep poll on the ever going hair dye debate.  Most of my books say that the jury is still out but one in particular says there is absolutely no issue with dying your hair after 12 weeks.  My roots are soooo depressing and I know I shouldn’t be worried about such things when I have been lucky enough to be blessed with our little one but its getting me down.  I have tried one of these completely natural no ammonia no chemical ones but it was rubbish and did very little.  My hairdresser says loads of people get their hair dyed throughout their pregnancy and she didn’t see an issue but I am still really nervous about doing it.  Anyone got strong opinions one way or another?

Pen
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Pen - Have you tried the Daniel Field range of colours? These are the only natural dyes that work for me (I avoid the chemical ones as my hair is so fine, it breaks off if you even show a hairdryer to it!)?  I have tried several of the other 'natural' ones, and they were no good at all, but the Daniel Field stuff is great - you can only get it by mail order nowadays though, so that is what makes me wonder if you have tried this one.  Sorry if I'm giving you info about something you've already dismissed.....

Almamay - lovely to chat the other day, and what a wonderful punch up you directed me to!!

Cat - you sound like you had a really good meeting with the consultant, which is great. Watch your carb and fat intake when you start on the metformin as it can give you an upset stomach initially, and they aggravate it.  I am off to Chania for another cycle next month, so just on the boring contraceptive pill taking bit at the moment, then it all hots up after my next AF.

Laura - fabby scan pics!

Jaydi - Hope the last minute homework paid off for last night!

Mrs B - xx

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Lexey - 5 days with no sleep sounds horrendous, I hope you manage to get some proper zzzzzs in soon.  Good luck with the GP.

Lesley xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

So sorry to hear your not sleeping Lexey its just the worse thing. Hope you manage to get some rest soon.

LesleyJ yes I tried the Daniel Field one which is not too bad but they dont lighten hair and I am normally a dark blonde (boring brown natural shade) and it didnt do really make a huge difference apart from making my hair look healthier. Not that great on my greys either.  I guess if I went darker it might work but am not keen on going to dark brown unless I have too.

Any other suggestions/thoughts welcome!

Pen


----------



## Laura68

Hello ladies

Hair dye debate - I have a lot of grey and have done since my early 30s, so dye dye and dye again.  I managed to hold off until after my 12 weeks scan, despite roots over an inch long, as I have read that the amonia can affect the development of little kidneys.  Everything I have read, from NHS websites, to pregnancy websites, to hairdressing websites, say that after 12 weeks, there is no research to suggest dying your hair does the baby any harm, but some sites suggest you limit the number of times you do it - say every 9/10 weeks instead of every 6.  

The other thing you can ask for is that the hairdresser uses foils on your hair so no dye goes onto your scalp anyway - then you know it's safe.  Hairdressers don't particularly like doing that as it's fiddley and takes ages, but it's your head, and your baby, and maybe you would just have to pay a bit more.

Laura


----------



## Penelope Positive

Lexey yes if you could ask your daughter for her opinon that would be useful.  I wouldn't have even considered it until 12 weeks but as you noticed that major   is coming up this Saturday.  In some ways its gone very quickly and others has dragged and dragged!  Still pinching myself on a regular basis that its all real!  We have our 12 week Nuchal scan a week today so I will get to see baby again then - can't wait!

Laura your input regarding the kidneys is really interesting, I thought there must be a reason but have never heard it spelt out before, that would make sense.  A lot of the home dyes now can be done in just ten minutes and I certainly wouldnt do it every 6-8 weeks like I did before transfer. I think its been 14 weeks for me at the moment and have just about managed so could live happily with just doing it twice before baby is due!  Unfortunately I cannot afford to go to the salon to have it done so the foil thing is not an option for me but I think I might wait another week and go for it. Thanks for your advice.

Hope everyone is having a good day, its so nice to have warmer days again and there are snowdrops in my garden - spring is on its way  

Pen
xxx


----------



## Newday

well I'm really frustrated waiting for af I'm never usually late now 3 days late think I'm going into peri menopause it's difficult to plan when they are like this

Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Dawn, So sorry you are having this additional worry.
I hope AF arrives for you very soon.  

Wishing you all the best and here is an AF dance for you !!                   
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Just popped on to tell Mrs Bunny we're thinking of her going for the scan today.  Once again it will be a very crowded room  

lots of love to you and DH  

Jaydi x


----------



## bluebell

And from me too to Mrs Bunny.  I can relate to the difficult feelings of a m/c that drags on.  I didn't really feel like it was over until I had a proper AF 2 months after the m/c.  I hope you get a good, clear answer today to help you begin to feel you can leave it behind you.  Loads of love,       
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Laura68

Morning lovelies

Mrs B thinking of you today xx    

Lexey and Dawn - AF has a habit of turning up when you don't want it, and then not appearing when you really need it to.  When it happened to me, one session of acupuncture really did the trick.  

Lirac - waiting for AF as well!  What's going on here!  Hope it arrives soon so you can start your IB treatment.  How are your plans shaping up?  

Lex - hope you get some sleep soon.  Diva is right - the loss of your Dad is such a major event, aside from all the hormonal things going on for you right now, I wouldn't be at all surprised if that's contributing to your night time anxiety.  Hope the doc can help you.  

Diva - when are you off to Penny?  And do you know what your treatment will be- does she want you to have a hysteroscopy first and other immune tests?  

Jaydi - cycle bud, congrats on reaching 17 weeks.  I can hardly believe it.  Hope you've stopped itching.

Lots of tx coming up on this thread, very exciting.

Love 

Laura


----------



## bron11

Cat - good to hear from you.  Sounds like our app was very productive, fingers toes and juniors also crossed for future success.  Like you, being an "old bird with aging eggs" (although feel like an ancient bird presently) we can get pregnant so positive vibes sent your way.

Mrs B - hope you are coping and that you get some closure to this journey soon.

Crusoe - hope your butterflies still there and the rollercoaster ride remains positive - enjoy your son.

Helen - all the best, hope you are getting as much sleep as you can now - you will need it!

Bonnie - hope everyone better in your household now and able to enjoy some spring weather.

Alymay - spring weather appears to be a positive for many - enjoy.  

Pen - i got my hair dyed after the 12 week period and the hairdresser was confident that this would not affect the baby.

Lexey you really appear to be having a hard time, feel for you.  Hope you get well deserved sleep soon.

RSMUM - all the best for future treatment, I would go back for my frosties too.

Newday _ have you considered acupuncture to try and bring on AF, some girls on FF have tried this and it has helped.

Sorry to anyone I have missed, hope you are all feeling up with spring on the way.  

Take care - love bron xx


----------



## ElleJay

Mrs B - Just logged on to see if there was any news and realised I hadn't posted to say good luck for the appointment today - hope it all went as well as it could.

Dawn - AFs are just the pits, hope yours shows up soon so you can book up and get out to your clinic soon.  Did your inspection go off ok?

Lexey - You have been through so much in the last few months, and this coupled together with not sleeping will be making you feel like doggy doo, so even if it is the menopause (and I seriously doubt it), it wouldn't stay like this for the next 20 years.......and your cervix shouldn't have kinked up again this quickly after your op either.  Hope your Dr can help you tomorrow.  You take care.

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## bluebell

Lexey, big hugs from me    
You must be exhausted ! I really feel for you as not sleeping will be amplifying all your feelings.  I wish we could all come and visit and sing you Abroadies lullabies (or maybe drink lots of wine with you and watch a DVD and have a laugh which might send us all to sleep eventually !!).  Take it easy and please don't worry - of course you won't be feeling like this for 20 years !
You are so sweet that you are thinking of all of us despite your worries.
Love to everyone else too.
I've got a big talk to do tonight for work so I'm feeling a bit   but I'm always fine once I get going ... I hope !!
Lots of love, Bluebell xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone, and thanks to you all for your good wishes and thoughts.

I'm pleased to say that my scan showed that my miscarriage is complete! I'm still feeling surprised but very relieved. Me and DH agreed that on the way home we even felt elated after all this time and glad that we'd gone to the EPU and got good news instead of bad. Of course our sorrow over what's happened is still in the background (well probably a bit more obvious than that) but at least we can start to get back to 'normal' now and look forward. Even the nurse said that we could start trying for a baby again when I get my next period!!!   
I told her that we'd had IVF so it's a bit more complicated than that! And then she asked where and I said abroad and it was with donor eggs she didn't bat an eyelid and said that at least we could start to think about having another go again soon. She was really nice and made me feel 'normal'. (We're not going to decide on that yet). It must be difficult for these nurses who see all sorts of people pregnant, and there were a couple of young girls with their mothers in the waiting room. At least they must know people like us really want to be pregnant.

Lexey, just wanted to send big hugs to you and agree with what Lesley's saying. I know that stress brings on sweats at night, it's not just the menopause, and it also stops you having your period regularly. I had sweats years ago when I was still with my ex (that was the stress part). So please don't think that you're going to be feeling like this for ages. I hope your doc has some suggestions for you and once you feel better then if you have to bring on AF with a tablet, then it isn't that bad. I didn't have any AF between this last tx and the one before that which was about 9 months except when I went on the pill. Big hugs and take care. I hope there's someone you can talk to about the way you're feeling - but of course if not, you can always talk here to us - or we'll all come round like Bluebell suggests!   

Sorry, no more personals today but thanks again, you're all wonderful!

lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Good news Mrs Bunny!  Seems odd to congratulate you after all you've been through, but at least this one bit of news was in your favour and means you don't have to have an op.  What a great compliment from the nurse - you must look very young!! Being mistaken for a 35 year old is always a nice way to end the day  

Blubes hope your talk goes brilliantly.

Love

Laura


----------



## crusoe

Mrs Bunny 
I'm glad you had a little bit of good news today and that you can move forwards with more treatment soon if that is what you decide to do. I have been thinking of you lots and I'm sending lots of love to you.    

Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Mrs Bunny saying that I am pleased for you seems so wrong but hopefully you will know what I mean when I say I am pleased it all went well. I know how strong you are and think you are wonderful already looking to the future. Take care of yourself and take some time to heal, its still a very difficult time for you but I understand the sense of relief you must feel. Thank you for letting us all know we have all been thinking about you today I know.   

Lexey think we are all feeling your emotional pain here, I hope that you can find some relief one way or another, not sleeping is just the worse thing but its not surprising after everything you have been through. Don't be too hard on yourself or read anything in to it, its just your body struggling to cope with all the pain and upset you have had to deal with I am sure, big big hugs to you   

Bluebell just know you are going to shine through tonight, enjoy, you will be fab as ever!


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Mrs Bunny,

I'm glad for you & your Dh, that you now have some closure. I hope you have some comfort knowing that you provided a safe, secure and loving environment for your little one in those few short weeks. How fantastic that you had such an understanding nurse. I think you're right not to make any decisions right now. You'll know when the time is right because you will feel stronger. For now, just keep on taking a day at a time and know that we are all here for you.

Sasha xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Mrs B - What a relief, some good news for you on what still must have been a sad day. That you had a caring nurse as well makes all the difference.

Now you have your lovely DD's wedding to look forward to - we're all cybervisiting that as well  you know!  

Lots of love and hugs

Lesley xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Ooops - forgot to say to Bloobs that I am sure you wowed them with your talk this evening!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Mrs B - just to say, like everyone else, I am sorry to have to say that youhad good news today - if that makes sense - soo pleased you had a caring and understanding nurse, it makes all the difference, and at least now you can get some closure on all this pain, look forward to the wedding and, as Sasha so wisely says, just wait for the strength to come back, then you will be in the right place to make the right decision, until then, just focussing on taking care of yourself hun 



Bloobs - good luck for tonight!

xx


----------



## larkles

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to pop into to say MrsBunny-so good to hear that your nurse didn't blink an eyelid, makes a difference doesn't it? Lovely to hear your looking forward     

Lexey-so sorry hun you're suffering, hope some relief comes to you soon. 

Bluebell-hope your talk went well tonight

Rsmum-hello again   

Cat-hope Norways' not too cold 

Pen-re hair dye thingy, use henna if possible if you can't bear to do it take it to your hairdressers, most do it. 

Lesley, Laura, Sasha, Crusoe, Jaydi, Newday, Almamay, DivaB, Lirac and Bron hope you're all okay

Early night for me as have the sweats/shivers/sneezing if it wasn't for the sneezing I would say I was getting to menopause, so interesting what you mentioned MrsBunny, too much stress at work I could well agree with  

Sorry if I forgot anyone

Larkles
xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

I just wanted to pop in and see how it went for Mrs B. It sounds awful doesn't it saying how pleased I am your m/c was complete but I am sure you know what I mean? Your nurse sounds extra lovely as well.  Now you have to focus on your self and DH and getting reading for the wedding!!!

Love to everyone else


----------



## nats210

Hi Ladies
Just thought i would let you know how it went in Spain for my FET.  I was delighted we had 6 frosties waiting, out of the first 3, the first 2 thawed intact, 1 lost a cell which was removed and by the time it came to ET it had gone back to 8 cells so we had 3 x 8 cell put back. Now on the dreaded 2ww well  not quite 2 weeks as I am due to test on the 28 feb but will probably delay until the 2/3 as we are away that weekend and I prefer not knowing until i have to.
Fingers crossed

Will catch up on personals later little one wants me.
Mrs B glad you are feeling more positive and that you can move on

Love to all
Nats
xx


----------



## Laura68

Great news Nats.  That's a brilliant result.  Good luck with the 2ww.

Laura


----------



## Penelope Positive

Fab news Nats!  Get the DVD's on and your feet up!

Sending you lots of sticky vibes and good luck for your 2WW        

Pen
xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies.

Mrs B - Glad that no further proceedures are needed.  I have felt huge relief after a mc when it was definetly over and you can move on.  Take time to heal and then think about your next step.  

Nats - Good news about your cycle.  

Pen - Sorry I couldn't help with the hair dye question.  I used to dye my hair pretty extreme colours all the time when I was younger but I haven't done it for many years now.  

Cat - You are a spring chicken compared to me and I used my own eggs!  

Crusoe - Any more news to share on DS?

Lexey - My night sweats started after my dad died 15 years ago and my GP said it was stress.  I do get it still when I'm stressed.  Hope it calms down.  

Bluebelle - How did your talk go?

Dawn - AF is such a cow!!    Hope she has turned up and your plans aren't too out of wack.  

Lesley - Are you off in about a month?

Sasha - I'll try and ring you later.  

Bonnie - Any news or are you just catching up on sleep this week?

Hi to everybody else.  Hope you are well.

I'm home off sick today.  I've had a very bad headache for a couple of days now.  I don't normally get headaches.  I've bought some 4Head and that seems to have helped a little.  I'm trying to avoid paracetemol if at all possible.  I might have this terrible headache because I'm weaning off the steroid.  I even have it at night and when I wake up to use the toilet.  I hope it goes away.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Sasha B

AlmaMay, I used to take paracetomol during my pregnancy. My G.P. said it was perfectly safe. I found that the soluble type are the best becuase they work the fastest and don't contain caffine. I hope your headache stops soon. 

Nats, great news about you three lovely embies. Feet up now!

Love to everyone else. Got to dash to pick Bella up.

Sasha xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Almamy - those steroid withdrawal headaches are just the worst thing.  I really sympathise.  And Sasha is right, don't be brave, chuck some paracetamol down your throat - you won't be taking them for too long.

Jaydi - is your itching any better today?  Hope so. xx

Pen - Thank you again!

Nats - well done, wishing you a restful 2ww!

Lexey - hope your Dr was helpful today.

I will be in Crete 4 week from today, so starting to get a bit nervous - you know - usual stuff: will my AF arrive on time (Dawn, hope your does soon), will my lining be ok, will my donor get any eggs, will they fertilise, will they go to blast, will the transfer be ok, will the flight home be ok, will work be stressful when I get back, will these high dose steroids finally do the trick (or should I have had IVig too), and most importantly, will I get a BFP?  Yep - usual stuff.....

Lots of love to all the Abroadies

Lesley xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies 

Mrs Bunny - sending you lots of hugs today.   It must be so sad to have to think about your miscarriage all over again and realise it's really over.  I'm soooo relieved you don't have to go into hospital now and you can both start recovering.  I think the spring is going to bring you very happy times.  

Lirac - I hope the Provera restores your cycle for you.  I know how frustrating it is to be waiting for your treatment, i've had a few delays along the way.  And I remember Laura being very frustrated last Sept    But look at her now!!  Keep going - you will get there sooner than you think.  Good luck.

Lesley - Big hugs to you.   Yep the usual stuff going on as you say - but it still makes me cross to think some people just hop into bed to make babies. How bizarre!  
My itching is still going but definitely calmer than it was.  I'm not going insane with it anymore.  I just look like I have the odd flea.    The worst time is the night when I get too hot.

Sasha - hope all is going well for you and Bella 

AlmaMay - I'm so sorry to hear you have such bad headaches coming off the meds.  I had that too.  In the end I didn't take the paracetamol and it got easier after acupuncture, chiropractic and osteopathy (not all on the same day!  ).  Also a neck massage from DH helped too.  I don't normally get headaches at all so it's miserable isn't it?  I used to wake up in the night with it aching so much.  For me it was particularly at the base of my skull and the chiro said it might be my glands being inflamed in my neck muscles behind my ears.  The acupuncturist did points for adrenal glands and kidneys as these are the glands that complain and need to kick-start when the steroids start cutting back.  Hope it doesn't last long!  
Thanks for the tip of softening the water for my bath to help with the itching.  I found some Dead Sea salt which seems to be helping along with my other potions.  I typed dead sea-salt at first and it looked all wrong and not so appealing.  

Crusoe - hope you're having a great time getting to know your little chap.  One more weekend to go!  Oooh not many sleeps  

Pen - I used Daniel Field hair dye which has been great and covered the grey really well.  What grey?  I'm quite impressed.  No good for lightening though.  What about highlights where they use a cap and the dye doesn't touch your scalp?  They're a bit more forgiving when they grow out too.

Nats - So thrilled to hear you have your frosties on board.  There have been so many frosty abroadie kids here so I feel very hopeful for you   

LML - hope all is going well  

Cat -  So glad your appointment went well at Scanhealth.  Those results sound amazing.  Wow not long now.  

Lexey - sending you lots of love and hugs.   Hope the doc has given you something to help.

Dawn - sorry you don't know where AF has got to - it's always the way.   Too early or too late.  I also would recommend acupuncture.

Bonnie - Hope you're all doing well and fighting fit now.   Hurting your ribs must have been terrible!

Laura - congrats to you too buddy.  When you say you're catching up with me - I was rather hoping that with twins you will be overtaking me!    Wow another 4 hour scan? - I hope it was easier for you this time.  They're looking gorgeous.    

Skirtgirl - hope you're doing ok.

Larkles - so excited for you   Not long now.  Hey hope you're feeling better today.

Rsmum - crossing everything for you 

Bluebell - so tell us you survived the talk !

Giggly - hope all is going well.  Done much shopping yet?

Bron - hope you are feeling ok and can get some sleep.

Diva - hope all is going well  

Radnorgirl - thinking of you and sending lots of love

I'm doing ok thanks everyone for asking.  DH is away with work for a while   and I'm home alone which threw me a bit at first but I'm getting into it and at least my morning sickness has nearly gone so i can actually open the fridge myself now.  I've been looking back through the posts and there are so many since I last posted I wondered where I'd been for weeks - but it isn't weeks - there is just so much abroadies' chat every day.  Isn't that great?  So much happening here.  Wishing everyone lots of luck

Big hugs everyone  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

I bought a buggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry that is not a personal post but it is blooming amazing and I just had to mark the occasion. I promise to write more the next couple of days and catch up on all your news, but also thought it was about time I joined another thread in case our story helps anyone else, so have a gander if you fancy it.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178677.0

I name-checked Abroadies about a million times (I also exaggerate wildly) , so please feel suitably warm and glowy for all your hard work in supporting me the last few years!

Catch up soon, promise!
Loads of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello everyone!

Just back from our 1st DEIVF at IB Alicante... stressful few days, waiting first to find out how donor had responded, then how many eggs had fertilised, then what the quality was... but we felt ourselves to be in such great hands with them, they were fantastic. And the sunshine was definitely a tonic. Now the 2ww... planning on lots of nice walks with the dog!

Just caught up with the 5 pages of your news since my last visit...

Mrs B  - best wishes to you in moving forward

Lirac - we were very impressed with IB, and how closely they liaise with Wessex... hope things get going for you soon, and would be very happy to have a chat about IB and Alicante any time

Nats - congrats!

Gigglygirl - lovely about the buggy!

Lexey - a snoring labrador on my feel always makes me feel a bit sleepy... hope you are managing a bit more shut-eye

Pen and co - I was wondering the exact same thing about dying my hair!! Will hold off for the mo...

Crusoe - thinking of you

And best wishes to everyone. thanks for keeping me in your thoughts.

I joined another network for those going through the donor route, but didn't find them very supportive about treatment abroad. Am very glad you guys are here...

LML

xxx


----------



## bron11

Just a quick message to check out how everyone is doing.  Positive thread and really lively.

Good luck to those who are: undertaking treatment soon, on their two weeks (don't go crazy!!), mummy's to be - (hope you are getting some sleep ).  Have a good weekend all. Bron xx


----------



## nats210

Gigglygirl you really made me smile I can see how excited you are i think it was wonderful you tell us about every little purchase if you want to.
Enjoy
Nats
xxx


----------



## nats210

LBL - Congrats & welcome to the 2ww. When are due to test
xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hi Nats,

testing on 3rd March... will keep you all posted

LML


----------



## ElleJay

Giggly - Love that you can post about buying your baby - lets say that again shall we - your baby his/her buggy!!

Crusoe - Your little son must nearly be ready to come home to his forever family, I am so happy for you.

LML - Hope you have a restful 2ww as well!

Almamay - how's your headache?  Hope you can get some break from it - I remember mine had me wincing in pain, and you think they're never going to end.  Thank heavens they do.....  

Lexey - are you finally having a sleep after seeing your Dr?

Bron - is your aching getting any better and are you managing to get some rest now?

Lots of love 

Lesley xxx


----------



## roze

Hi, everyone,

Gigglygirl, its been so good to read your story. We all know a lot about each other from posts over the years but its good be reminded what a brave lady you are and were, and what hope you give to others in similar situations.

Great about the buggy! Which one did you go for?
I remember the day we went shopping for our nursery stuff in John Lewis. The whole thing was surreal as I had put fantasy shopping lists together for a long time.

All the best, everyone, will post more over the weekend. 


roze  xx


----------



## shadowseeker

Hi All,    Really sorry that i haven't posted for ages but i have been reading up on all thats going on, just need a bit of think time as not sure if or when we will be able to afford to try again.

Just want you all to know that we both keep an eye on things here and wish all of you our best wishes wherever you are on your journey.

Love and    

San xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Giggly - I loved your post and your news about the buggy.  How exciting and well deserved after everything you've been through.   

Nats and LML - Thinking of you on the 2ww.   

Jaydi - I'm pleased that you are getting some relief for your itchy skin.  

Lesley - Thanks for solving the headache mystery and the reduction of steroids.  I have been on 16mg since Oct/Nov and started reducing this week.  I've never had a non-stop headache that has brought tears to my eyes.  I stupidly went into work today out of guilt even though I still have a headache.  About an hour and a half in I had a spontaneous nose bleed while I was writing an email.  It was awful mainly because I was so upset and embarassed I started crying.  I called DH and he walked up to get me from work and I've come home.  The 4Head really does help as does resting.  

I think my colleagues were a bit shocked and upset as well.  I have been generally cheerful and very happy and not to talk about my less "fun" symptoms.  I am ever so grateful for these pg symptoms and keep saying it sure beats IVF and it really does. 

Anyway, I'm back home with my kitty cats Sid and Nancy looking after me.  DH has gone off to work after making sure I had my lunch.  I'm going to shop on the internet for some new eyeglasses as my old ones broke and I'm using my back ups.  

Hope everybody else is well.


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Wow it's lively on here!  So much great news and lots of things to look forward to.

LML - welcome back from Alicante.  So glad you found it a positive experience overall.  It is stressful while you wait for all those results, but sounds like it all ended happily.  How many embies did you have put back and was it day 3 or 5?  Did you get any to freeze?  Good luck with the 2ww.  Exciting times!

Nat - hope you're doing OK on your 2ww.  

Giggly - that's such a lovely post!  These little things that everyone else can take for granted are such huge milestones for us.  It must have been so exciting.  It's like you can really start to plan now.

Bron - love your tickker.  At last I'll be able to keep up with how many weeks you are.  Can't believe you are so far along!  I think you must be next to bring your baby home (after Crusoe).

Jaydi - I am still relatively small considering the twin thing, but my friend who had twins in December said she was quite neat until 3rd trimester and then became the size of an elephant, so I expect I will overtake you in a very scary way!  Is your next scan a 20 week one?  It will be lovely for you and DH to see your babe again.  Will your fibroid get checked then too?  

AlmaMay    poor you.  Sounds like the nose bleed was your body's way of saying go home and put your feet up with Sid and Nancy, so I'm glad you're doing that.

San - hello, lovely to see you posting here.  We haven't forgotten you.  What progress with Serum?  Are you definitely having tx with Penny?  You might coincide with Diva.

Lirac - grrr for the annoying wait for AF.  The waiting is very fustrating.  Hopefully it will come soon.  I had a long preamble with IB before my actual cycle started, which I also found very frustrating, but it was worth it in the long run.  Once you start your actual tx, it will fly by.

Lesley - can't believe it's only four weeks away til Crete!  So many little and big things to worry about aren't there.  I so hope this is your turn, and with the changes to your protocol, this will be your best chance yet.   

Crusoe - are you ready for your son to come home?  Can't wait to hear more about your adventures with him.

Lexey sorry you're still not sleeping despite the tablets.  I really think it's to do with your Dad.  You have a lot on your plate with tx coming up and hormones flying around, and grief has a funny way of knocking everything off kilter.  Sounds like you have night-time anxiety, am sur to do with missing your Dad and having to make  sucha  big adjustment.  As others have said, acupuncture and massage are good for taht, and yoga.  Also, you should maybe think about seeing a counsellor?  Hope you sleep tonight.

Hello to Sasha and Bella, RSMum, Pen, Roze, Em, Mini Me, Larkles, Alcotart, Cat, Skirtgirl, Radnorgirl, Bonnie and everyone else.

I am looking after my 3 year old nephew and 18 month of niece all weekend.  Eeek!  Wish me luck.

Have lovely weekends everyone.

Laura xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Alma May, I had a few headaches when weaning off the steroids which I'm still getting from time to time, even in the night, but mine are at the front of my head and my temples and now sometimes come and go within minutes! So it does seem to be common but doesn't last that long and Jaydi and Lesley have given you some good advice. But I had a thought when reading your last post - could it also be to do with you using your old glasses? I hope things improve for you - it's not nice having a nose bleed 'in public'  

Lexey, I'm glad you have a nice doctor and that he's given you some sleeping pills - hope they start working soon! Your question about whether to do another tx soon is a difficult one. As you say the time may never be right, and we never know what the right time is until it's done! and the stress about worrying when to have tx won't be helping you anyway. Laura's suggestion about seeing a counsellor about dealing with your grief over your Dad is a good one and although it's still early days where that's concerned, I'm sure it could help. Your GP could probably refer you to someone and even if you didn't see them straight away it would make you feel like you were doing something positive for yourself. Maybe deciding to do another tx now will help you relax a bit (I know this seems mad but I mean just making the decision) and then if you start sleeping again with the help of the pills you'll be in a better frame of mind to know if you're doing the right thing.   

Lesley, a month until Crete! Bet you can't wait!   Yes, I can understand that you're beginning to feel nervous - there should be a special term for pre tx nerves shouldn't there. I'm willing that everything goes smoothly for you - you deserve it so much  

Lirac, hope your AF comes when you've finished the provera - I've never taken that one but took something similar once and it did work. It's a pity you'll have to wait a long time after this until you go for tx but I'm sure it will go quicker than you think and you'll have a bit more time to prepare. And it sounds like you'll be in good hands too! (thanks for your post about the ERPC, it did help me xx)

Nats, good news about your embies, hope the 2ww is going ok so far   

LML, glad you had a good experience in Alicante   

Giggly, congratulations!!
   
I can quite understand you wanting to celebrate and yes, we want to know when you buy anything else! Looking forward to taking a look at your other thread, thanks for posting it.

Crusoe, thinking of you and hoping everything is going well and that you're far too busy to post  

Jaydi, hope you're at the fridge now looking for lovely treats to eat while DH is away  

Bluebell, hope the talk went well!

Pen, we're all waiting to hear about your lovely colourful new hairdo! (well, maybe next week). Congrats for tomorrow on reaching the 12 week mark xx

hello to everyone else - RSMUM, Skirtgirl, Safarigirl, Sasha, Mini-me, Dawn, Bonnie and all abroadies
love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## crusoe

Forgive me for posting and not reading but here is a little update. We had our review meeting today and everyone agreed our introductions are going well so our son will definately be coming home for goood on Tuesday.      
We have had a few great days with him visiting our house, playing in his room, going out for walks in his pushchair etc. As we get to know each other his personality is really starting to shine through, he defiantely has a stubbon streak (which I actually think can be a good thing in life) he is very giggly, full of smiles and seems to love order and tidiness. Today he kept bringing me little bits for the bin that were on the carpet and whenever he picks up things from the side he always tries to put them back where he got them and will adjust them to get them just right. He even uses a coaster for his cup! Hope it's not OCD!  
Today he even ate his vegetables for lunch which is apparently a miracle! 
We consider ourselves extremely fortunate to have been matched with such a little delight and I think we are slowly but surely falling in love. The enormity of what we are doing is still hitting me and I must admit to many wobbles but so far so good.

Thank-you for all your kind thoughts, PM's and general interest. Sorry for banging on about myself but as always you abroadies are never far from my thoughts.
Loads of love
Crusoe
xxxxxx


----------



## nats210

Crusoe sounds wonderful thank you for the update. If it makes you feel any better when i had my DS the responsibility and the realisation I was finally a Mummy was huge. Those first few weeks were amazing and every day is a learning curve he is now 19 months old and growing up so fast each day is different. 
Have a great weekend and can't wait to hear more
xx


----------



## three_stars

HI ladies-  I will try to be brief as my head is splitting too.. think it was the dentist today.  HAd wire retainers put back on as I never wore the plastic ones the whole past year I had them.  Or maybe the beginning of taking drivers course as required in france for a license... hate that I have to do so I MAJORLY procastinated on this.  To the tune of about 15 year.. that is major procastination isn't it.  Have always hated to do things I don't want to do.     SO am afraid I will have to put rations on my FF use for a few months.
Just reading quickly through past posts and wanted to say:
Crusoe- I love so much hearing this little updates.  Be confident in your instincts; we ALL have no doubt that you will be a great mom.  Once your son is home with you the bonding will accelerate and you will grow accustom to his behavior and signs.

Lexey- not sure what tablets your DR gave you but double check with you clinic.  Any medication ( like some antidepressant) that raises your prolactin could interfere with IVF tx.  This happened to me and several clinics did not catch this problem so please insist that the listen and you tell them anything you are taking. 

ALmaMay - sorry you had a nosebleed.  Keep in mind with pg you get far more dehydrated they you imagine.  I had all kinds of headaches and problems with my vision and even changed all my glasses ( progressive ones for old ladies like so they were expensive!)  only to find out that the pregnancy AND the nursing was effecting my vision due to dehydration.  

Lesley- can't wait to see you and DH.  

Mrs B- glad all is ok. 

Nats- hope you 2ww passes in a flash .. fingers crossed for a positive for you!

San and STeve - have not seen your post so did not read far enough back I guess.  Hope you are getting ready to go to Penny soon. 

The twins are 1 year old tomorrow... already.  I am happy and sad at the same time.  I would love to have had this first year  to have gone more slowly and been able to savour each moment more.  I miss already those tiny hands and feet and fragile little newborns.  But at one yr.  the fun part starts.. the walking, talking and laughing parts.  Tomorrow AM I will see if I can bake a decent BD cake... that way if it is a disaster I will still have time to go buy one.. too bad they don't do those fun theme type cakes here like we used to get for DD at Safeway 

Nite all my lovelies!!!!


----------



## ElleJay

Bonnie - Happy Birthday to beautiful J & K for tomorrow!  I can still hear your sleepy, happy voice telling me they were here a year ago, and you're right - it has flown by.  I am sure you will manage a lovely cake, can big DD help with the decorating?

Crusoe - how wonderful that your DS will be home with you on Tuesday, a fantastic new beginning is just around the corner.  

Lexey - I hope the sleeping pills kick in tonight, and if you're starting up with your treatment meds, you're going to be beating me to it!  

San - sorry that finances are slowing down your plans, that must make you so fed up,  I hope that everything gets back on track for you soon.

Pen - Congrats on getting to 12 weeks tomorrow!  

Nats - another day chalked off the 2ww......

Laura - Good luck with your babysitting this weekend - you are going to be very tired!

Jaydi - Hope woofer is better, and so glad DH will be home in 48 hrs - and counting!

Mrs B - love to you and your DH.

Almamay - oh gosh - a nosebleed as well as the headache, so sorry this happened to you at work, and I hope you are ok now.

Lots of love to everyone - I hope you all have a lovely weekend

Lesley xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Hello again everyone - long time no post

Menopausal brain has seen me posting on the "another miracle" thread when I really should be here

Hello to all those new ladies who have joined since I was last posting regularly - I hope this thread gives you as much joy as it has given me

Giggles - great to see you doing so well -I  can't wait until your babe is in his buggy

AlmaMay - I  wept buckets when I read about your preg - so please for you and well done for hanging in there

Really popped in to say a mega happy birthday to Bonnie's babes for tomorrow - I really don't know how you have managed so much over the last year and yet still managed to be such a regular poster - are there 2 of you?

Hope the day goes well and you (and your family) continue to thrive  

Lovemylabrador - you're testing on my twins 2nd birthday - I'm going to take that as a good sign  


Jo XXX


----------



## ElleJay

Lexey - Hurrah - you got some sleep!  Are you sure your clinic has but a wrong date on your script and hasn't just put it round the American way, as that always throws me!

Bonnie - Happy Birthday to your littlest ones!  See you all next weekend to celebrate again!

Almamay - forgot to tell you that my eyesight got worse while I was on steroids, and has taken months to get back to normal since I came off them - the new glasses I got to cope with it then are now wrong for me......

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Bonnie - Happy Birthday to K & J!!  Hope your headache subsides.  I still remember the pain when I had my braces first put on.  Ouch!  I've had nose bleeds almost every time I come off the steroids.  I've been really good about my hydration to combat the constipation.  

Earthe - So sweet of you to be so happy for me.  I still can't believe it is happening after so long.  I am grateful for the symptoms I've been having to remind me that it is happening.  Still no bump.  How are your DD's and DS?  I can't believe the twins are going to be 2 soon!

Lesley and Mrs B - I thought the headaches might be my glasses too but I broke my normal glasses over a month ago so I've been wearing my back ups since then with no problems till I started coming off the steroids.  I am using an online website for my glasses and using a prescription that was done last year by Morefields Eye Hospital when I wasn't on any TX drugs or antidepressants.  My work pays for a really good eye exam which is a major bonus.  

Lexey - Great news that you had a good night's sleep.  It really makes a difference.  You might even get to sleep tonight without the tablets.  Sometimes it takes just one good night's sleep to get back into the rhythm.  

Lirac - I took Provera quite a few years ago to bring AF on and it did the trick no problem.  

Crusoe - What good news that your little boy is coming home for good soon.  It must be completely overwhelming in so many ways. 

Laura - It's good to hear that you are still a little small.  It makes me feel normal.  The only time my tummy was showing anything was when I was constipated.  Now that I'm having prune juice once a day things are moving again and no tummy.  

Nats & LML - Hope you both have your feet up and are relaxing.  

Sasha - I'll ring you in a bit.  

Bron - Are you sleeping better?

Dawn - Any news on AF?

Pen - So excited you are almost 12 weeks  

Hi to Jaydi, Cat, Diva, San, Giggly, Larkels, Mini-Me, Bluebell, Skirtgirl, Radnorgirl, Em and anybody else I've left off.  

My headaches are easing off.  I plan to reduce the steroid by half again this weekend from 8mg to 4mg.  Hopefully as it is a smaller drop in the dose I won't have the same intensity of side effects.  

I'm doing tons of laundry today.  I have a cleaner coming tomorrow to help me to a massive spring clean.  I plan to clear out the cupboards in the kitchen, wash them down and then put new down lining stuff.  I also want my baseboards washed and stuff like that.  

DH and I have been trying to unclutter the house.  I've been so wrapped up in TX and depressed over the years I've not gone through things like I used to and it has gotten quite cluttered.  I mean, do I really need those piles of magazines?  It's not Kim and Aggie cluttered but I do like a good clear out.  

I've been waiting for people from Freecycle to come around and pick some things up and they've not turned up.  Been a bit dissapointed by Freecycle lately.  Anybody else having problems with it?

Anyway, I can hear the washing machine is finished and I need to put another load in.


----------



## Laura68

Evening ladies

I've survived my first day on childcare duty.  My niece and nephew are so sweet, and really not difficult, but it is so tiring!!  DH changed his very first nappy today and did a brillant job of keeping the kids entertained.  They love him.  I would love him to coo and fuss over his own kids.  Fingers and everything crossed.  

Lexey - at last, you have had some sleep.  A few more nights like that and you will get the life back in your eyes.  Hope your prescription gets sorted.

Alma May - it must feel very liberating to start clearing your clutter! Making room for all that baby stuff you'll have to store soon.  I can honestly say that my bump did not even begin to appear until 15 weeks.  Then it literally appeared in the course of 3 days.  It is still relatively small, but seems to be bigger at certain times of the day - probably bloat!  You wil probably find that one morning you get up and suddenly see a different profile.  Apparently babies have a growth spurt around 15 - 16 weeks, so yours is due!

Bonnie - huge congratulations on the 1st birthday of your twins.  It must seem like another lifetime that there was just you and DD.  Hope you are all staying well.

Crusoe - wonderful news!  Having a few wobbles is exactly how any new mother feels.  I remember my sister, who struggled for years to have her first baby, said she arrived home with this tiny mewling baby, and then thought "Oh god, what do i do now!".  You will be fine!  Your DS sounds a delight.  In a month, you won't be able to remember life without him.

Mrs B hope you're feeling OK.

Pen congrats on approaching that all important 12 week mark.

Sorry no more personals right now... I'm on bath duty and my niece's hair is full of cheese sauce....

Love
Laura xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Evening everyone,

Sorry I am really behind in my postings especially today as I wanted to send a massive HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your little one's Bonnie, I feel priveledged to be sharing my 12 week milestone with your babies first birthday, truly a day to celebrate. Hope you have had lots of fun and made a yummy cake!        

Will try to catch up with everyone else quickly.

CRUOSOE am absolutely overjoyed to hear your DS will be coming home on Tuesday. You must be SO excited but nervous and filled with all sorts of emotions too. Its great to hear that things have been going well and your little boy has a strong stubborn streak, it will serve him well in the years to come I am sure.  Please never apologies for posting 'ME' posts I am sure that everyone (me definately!) looks forward to your news and can't wait for the next installment.  Its so lovely to think your family are going to be all together next week. Sending you all the love in the world.  Have a wonderful week and when you get time, let us know how you are getting on.

Lexey, so glad to hear the pills are doing the trick and you are finally managing to get some sleep, you must be relieved.  One step at a time sweetie, dont rush things, just try to get some strength together first.  

AlmaMay, I am so grateful for you posting about headaches and nosebleeds etc coming off the steroids.  I wasnt warned at all about these effects and am starting to reduce my dose from today so I am glad I am forewarned, thank you! So nice to hear about your spring clean and great that you are trying to recycle some stuff. It is annoying when people let you down though.

Lesley feeling very excited about your upcoming cycle. The steroid/clexane thing worked for me as you know so I am hoping this will be your answer too. Hope you are keeping sane in the build up its always a tricky but exciting but scary time!  Will have everything crossed for you   

LML hope the 2WW isn't driving you too mad? Are you working or trying to take things easy? 

San and Steve lovely to see you posting, we missed you around here!

Laura hope you are getting some good practice with your Neice and Nephew!  At least the sun has been shining, its so much easier when you can get children outside!  Hope they are not tiring you out too much!

Giggly was lovely to hear you have brought a buggy how exciting!  Really enjoyed reading your background post too, I am sure it will inspire others to look into Surrogacy as an option. You have been so incredibly strong over the years and I am thrilled that your little one is on there way.  Keep us up to date!  

I know I have forgotted some people, my apologies there have been so many posts I have missed. Love to you all especially those waiting AF (how annoying is that!) or on the 2WW - I know there is someone else besides LML but cannot track it down.

Quick update from me. I had my booking appointment with the Midwife yesterday which was such fun!  She is absolutely lovely and totally thrilled for us both. I honestly was nervous about meeting the team but she was just super. Made me feel totally at ease and look forward to seeing her again.  Also of course its our 12 week mark today so we are going to start telling people this week which is exciting.  Have our 12 week scan on Tuesday so hoping that will all be OK.  Feeling good, still having trouble sleeping of course but generally doing well.  As for the hair dye thing, Midwife and my books seem to think there is no risk and I should just get on with it so might take the plunge and get these horrible inches banished at the end of next week! Thanks for all your input. General consensus after much research is after 12 weeks its fine.

Big hugs

Pen
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Crusoe, I am so utterly thrilled with you & Dh that you re going to bring your son home on Tuesday!!! As Laura said, all parents have wobbles, it comes with the territory! Fab that he is eating his veggies for you already. 

Laura, Pen, Almamay, Jaydi - hope that all your little ones are growing nicely and that the pregnancy symptoms are not too hard to cope with.

Bonnie, hope K & J had a lovely first birthday     

    to lovely little Ria tomorrow (Bloob's DD). She will be three! Hope you have a fantastic day. Bloobs, so lovely to chat last night. Wish we lived closer.

Earthe, have PM'd you. Catch up soon.

Cat, how are you?

Lesley, been thinking of you. How are you doing?

Lexey, hope that the sleep difficulties have disappeared and that you are able to get some proper rest. Grieving by itself is exhausting  ket alone when you can't sleep properly.

Larkles, I see you are going to Reprofit soon. I want to wish you all the very best. You will be in good hands with Stepan.

San, lovely to hear from you. I know how painful it can be to post sometimes. I can identify. Just want you to know that we are all here for you as and when you feel strong enough   .

Lirac, hope AF arrives soon.

Nats and LML, how is the 2ww treating you? Hope that it flies by for you both.

Giggly, I was so chuffed at your pram purchase. Is it finally sinking in yet?

Mrs B, good to hear from you. You are still in my thoughts.

Love to everyone else. Sorry if I've missed anyone. Hope you all having a good weekend and are enjoying the .

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hi there,

Thanks for your good luck wishes Jo - birthday celebrations for 2 year old twins sounds like it could be fun!

Happy Birthday to Bonnie's twins!

Re all your best wishes for the 2ww... said to DH today that can't believe its still only just over 48 hours that we had the tf! 

Fortunately am not working these next 2 weeks, and had lovely walk on the beach with the dogster and DH today in the sunshine - it was a great tonic. Dogster will be getting lots of lovely country walks over next 2 weeks, and keeping me chipper! Feeling ok, lots of little aches and pains, but was told NOT to read anything into them by someone who has been through the same, as she had them when her tx hadn't worked, and she had them when it did work with twins, so bearing that in mind.

I work freelance, abroad, on a project by project basis, usually lasting up to a week. Its been a difficult balance with treatment over the last few years, but I've been lucky with a flexible employer. I am due to be away for a couple of projects in March. Figured if tx doesn't work, will be good distraction, and if it does, then that will be the next challenge! Been reassured that flying isn't a problem though.

Nats - everything crossed! 

Really appreciating being part of this group - thanks everyone!!
LML


----------



## RSMUM

Ok - I'm losing track of everyone now    so apologies if I get it wrong..

but     to LML and Nats with the 2ww

best of luck to Larkles for her upcoming tx

How are you doing Jaydi and Pen and Laura? 

Almamay - I had horrid headaches coming off the steroids too - twice - my GP's surgery thought it might be that but the IVF clinic in the Uk didn't - hmm..I was convinced and,. although they were crippling they did go after a few days...hope you're feelign better

Crusoe - I am     but in a good way!!     SOOOOO excited for you - can't imagine how you must be feeling but it sounds like you and you DH and your son are going to be a wonderful family! oh, I can't wait to hear all the details , I keep thinking how you are going to feel that first night when you are all settled, the house is quiet and you know this is your very first night as a family together..how lovely..

giggly - please post the link again - I lost it..so great you bought a buggy

ooh happy birthday to the twinies and the lovely Ria!!!Amazing - hope you all have a wonderful day!

gotta go - bedtime story to be read...

lol to you and apologies to those I haven't mentioned...

XXX


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies  

Just popped on to send Radnorgirl lots of love for tomorrow - I'm so excited you will be soon be holding your darling boys!!  Will be thinking of you.  

Giggly - you HAVE been shopping    So thrilled for you.  Thanks for sharing your story - it's very moving, you told it so well.  

Mrs Bunny - hope you two are having a good weekend and can finally relax.  What a time you have been through.   I can imagine sleeping for a month! 

Crusoe - wonderful news that your son is coming home - 2 more sleeps.  Your feelings sound very normal - Bonnie is right - trust your instincts.

Happy birthday to Ria !  And to the little twins - Bonnie I can't believe it's been a year     

Bonnie - sorry to hear you teeth are troubling you - not what you need right now!!  

AlmaMay - Hope your headaches subside.  I had them too and it's sooooo painful.  But I'm out the other side now and it's all forgotten.  It's worth it!  I had some monster nosebleeds too - it's really shocking when it happens isn't it?  No warning at all.  Love the spring clean - I feel like that too but don't get very far.

LML and Nats - hope you're doing ok on the 2ww.  Enjoy those walks with dogster - it worked for me 

Sasha - hope you're enjoying this sun - isn't it great?

Pen - 12 weeks - well done you!

Laura - hope you're having fun with the little ones.  Where do you get the energy?  
Yes our next scan is at 19 weeks.  Feeling a bit nervous as they will know more about the fibroid.  Plus we finally see our consultant - unless they sub for a 12 year old stand in again!

Lexey - I'm so pleased you've had some sleep at last. I hope you can get back into a good sleep pattern now it will help you so much.   I passed on your message to Tous.  They are all doing well but she really wants to take the boys home.  Maybe just a few more weeks now.  Let's cross everything for her to be able to get out of that place!  She has been amazing hasn't she?

Lesley - I'm thinking of you today doing in-laws!  Are you absolutely sure you have to do this?  I have some fabby excuses if you want to borrow my book?  

Earthe, Roze, Lirac, Bron (great ticker!), Cat, Bloobs, DivaB, Larkles, San & Steve, Rsmum, Skirtgirl  - hello everyone  

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Radnorgirl's twin boys are here!! 

Pete and Helen are thrilled to announce the birth of their boys this morning -

22nd February 2009

Jasper Harry at 7.26am weighing 6lb1oz

closely followed by

Wilfred Hugh at 7.27am weighing 5lb3oz

Mum and the boys are all doing well.

  

Huge congratulations to you Pete, Helen and little Monty. Wonderful news 

Welcome little Jasper and Wilfred 

Jaydi xxx​


----------



## larkles

Congratulations Helen & Dh

     

Welcome to the world Jasper and Wilfred   

Larkles
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Radnorgirl - many congratulations of the safe arrival of your boys - well done!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Jaydi - too late for excuses - they'll be here in a minute.....been tidying up all morning!  So want to be somewhere else!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Lesley it's NEVER too late    

Be brave

Jaydi x


----------



## Laura68

Congratulations Radnorgirl and DH!  What great news.  

Lesley - I had inlaws last night.  Love them as I do, my MIL started bullying me (in the nicest possible way) about which room our twins will go in.  She had basically measured our very small office and concluded that was the right room, regardless of the fact DH and I have not even really started to plan like that - still too anxious and superstitious.  She started going into detail about how I could configure the room, where to put the cots, where a chest of draws would go and a chair.  I kept trying to bat it away, but in the end I just wanted to go AAAAAAAAAAAGH!!  She also asked what pushchair we had decided on.  I mean, I know they're excited, but I'm only 17 weeks!  She asked if I had thought of a traditional pram, you know, like Queen Victoria had.... which I could wheel out into the garden so the babies could sleep outside during the day.  She seems to forget our garden is down three steep steps, and is about the entire size of a pram!  Let alone where would we store it inside....Can you imagine me trying to get one of those on the London underground?  I really had to bite my tongue.  She also said she had been scouring the second hand shops near her for cots etc.  I tried to say I would like to buy at least a few things new, and she looked at me incredulously !  I'm 40, I've waited a long time for this.... please let me enjoy a few purchases!  I want to be as excited as Giggly, going shopping.  DH knew she was pushing it and he'll have a word if she keeps the pressure up.  I do love them, but they just like things done a certain way.... THEIR way!  So Lesley, I hope you fare better than I did.

Neice and nephew both had tantrums today, so Jaydi, I have NO energy at all!  That's after one day.  What I will be like after several months or years!  They are gorgeous though.  Nephew thinks DH is an Auntie too and screams COME ON AUNTIE at him whenever we're out.  Glad you have a scan soon and hope you get a mature doc this time.  Fingers crossed the fibroid is gone or no change.  I'm sure you will be closely monitored if they have any doubts.  

LML and Nats hope the 2WW is not driving you mad.

Congrats Pen on the 12 week milestone.  Now get the hair dye out!  Glad you had a good experience with the MW.  That's another milestone in itself.  Once you have your scan, you will officially no longer be having treatment, but will be officially pregnnat.  Have lots of fun telling people.  I'm sure there will be lots of tears and smailes for you both.

Jaydi - please pass on my love and best wishes to Tous and her family.  She has been in that place so long, it must be driving her mad!  Won't be long now before they are home and can begin life as a family at last.

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you're all doing OK today.
  
Laura xx


----------



## RSMUM

FANTASTIC NEWS HELEN AND DH!!!!                        

in other words.....CONGRATS!!!!     


xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Congtatulations Helen!!!!!

Pen conratulations on being 12 weeks!!!!

Crusoe so glad you are going to have your little boy on tuesday.

Can't keep up with you all, my 2 have been on half term and I have my sister and her 3 under 6's to stay so things have been mad!!! Will do better next week I promise.

We are planning to go for our FET w/c 7th april. I would have liked it earlier but that is as it has fallen!!

Now a question for you all. We will have tranfer in the early afternoon, then we can either fly back at 8.45pm that night or wait until 8.45pm the next day. What would you do? The thought of having to spend an extra day away from my 2 sitting in a hotel room or on a park bench when we get kicked out is making me want to fly back that night. Am I mad I will of course ask the clinic.


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hi Skirtgirl!

re. flying - we had transfer last Thursday lunchtime, and flew home a few hours later, having been assured by clinic at home and abroad that it wasn't a problem... I certainly felt good for being home that evening. Just don't tell ryanair though - they'll probably start charging us per embryo...

LML


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello all, just flying in to wish Helen and hubby a massive congrats for the birth of her twins!!!!

I am so pleased for you, I know it must have been a tough pregnancy towards the end and you will be glad to have them here safely. Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will try harder to catch up on here, promise!
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hey Radnorgirl

Congratulations on the arrival of your twin boys 
                                    

Absolutely fantastic news!!!!! 

Pen - fab news that you have reached 12 weeks.  


GG - I read you have bought a buggy!!!   bizarre feeling isn't but a good one. You have done well making a decision as I found pushchair buying much more complicated than I expected, so much so we ended up buying two as we weren't convinced the first one was going to be right   Laura I don't envy you trying to decide on a twin one! You make sure you enjoy your shoppping, you have certainly earned the right and buying all the things your babes will need should be a joyous celebratory occasion - get what you want, don't be pressurised or rushed.

sorry this is brief, today was our 11th consecutive day of introductions during which we have driven 650 miles on top of all the overwhelming emotions of meeting our son, learning his routine, shopping for things we need and trying to fake it until we make it as competant parents. One more full day (and another 100 miles to collect him, bring him home and return him to the foster carers for his last night) and then we are a family at last and I guess the hard work really starts!

Love to you all
Crusoe
xxxxxx or should that be Zzzzzzzzz - i'm off the bed!


----------



## RSMUM

ooohhhh Crusoe!!!!!


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies!

Biggest congratulations to Helen and her DH on the twin boys' arrival... that snuck up on me!                  Glad they arrived safe and sound and hope you are feeling well after delivery!

Skirtgirl-  flying home the day of tx would be better for you then next day, according to my last 2 IVF Drs.,  the theory being that day 2 and 3 are most likely days of implantation and when you should try to take it easy if possible. 

Crusoe.. you're almost there!  What I wouldn't give to be there when you bring your son home finally!!  We will all be there in spirit!

Laura- your post made me laugh!  Those old english prams are lovely to look at be about as impractical as they get... unless you own an large English garden and have a nanny to push it around!  At first read I thought "how nice it would be to have family around helping, buying, giving"  but actually I think I would be going aaaaaggghh as well!    

Lesleyj-  hope today went ok   
Pen- yippee!!  12 weeks already.  I just used a home colour by Garnier that is new and has no ammonia, works in 10 mins and looks good.    If you have highlights done what I found very difficult is sitting 3 hrs. in a salon, PG, with all the strong odors. BLECKK!!

Lexey-  ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  hope you are sleeping better. 

Alma May-  hope you feel like a new person and ready to attack monday morning work. 

Jaydi-  hope that fibroid is gone now or not a problem.  You always are so great about keeping up with everyone's posts!

Happy birthday to your little Ria, Blubell!   Three already !!!  Wow!   
ANd 2 years for Jo's girls very soon..     Just around my DD's 6 th birthday if I remember right.
ANd yes we had a BD celebration of sorts and I baked and frosted a cake for J and K  and E as well!  ( She was only home late Sat. from trip with her dad and leaving midday for her week at a farm/ poney club -  such a very busy and courageous 6 yr old !)
She has discovered frosting and wanted to decorate so I tried to make some but in French powdered sugar "sucre poudre" is actually very fine crystallised sugar.  So the first try was a disaster.  After a great deal of searching it seems the french call it "sucre glace" and as it is not used much it is not often stocked.  i bought all three cans I could find. Of course the chocolate cake plus buttercream icing was so rich that DD nealry threw up in the car when we were racing to get her to the bus on time for her departure!    
J has taken some first steps today and K has decided she loves opening presents- typical boy and girl already, right
Thanks for all your lovely wishes.  Many of you have shared this journey with me for some time now and I hope you feel like you are a special part of my little familie's life.... because you are!!!! 

Love, Bonnie


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Yep - survived the SIL from hell visit yesterday, don't have to worry about my MIL as she won't visit us, or have us round to visit her!! Face, bovvered?

Crusoe - it is fantastic that your son will be home with you forever tomorrow!!! At least by now you know he doesn't get carsick!  

Bonnie - We were going to bring a cake with us this weekend, but you have done fantastically well already, so will think again!  See you Saturday afternoon!  SIL from Hell told us yesterday she is going to Paris for the weekend 'soon', and we both froze, but luckily it's the weekend after!

Almamay - Nice new specs, like both the styles, and prescription sunnies are very useful to have - have you ordered them yet?  So glad headaches have almost gone.

Skirtgirl - I'd go for travelling home on the day of transfer and resting as much as possible afterwards too.

Pen - Yay, 12 weeks behind you, you are a third of your way through!  Good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Laura - Uh oh on the MIL front - what era is she living in with an old style Silver Cross pram - how does that fold down into a hatchback  Glad that your DH is going to tell her to curb her enthusiasm - though you may want some of it when babysitting duty comes round!

Bloobs - Happy Birthday to Ria!

Lexey - Great that you have finally got some sleep, good old sleeping pills!  

LML - Hope you are enjoying wonderful walks with your woofer.

Jaydi - hope you got my msg yesterday, pesky home e-mail system - DH has added another CCTV camera and it seems to be on a very similar frequency to the wireless router.....normal service will be resumed soon, once he is more mobile!

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend, can't believe Monday has come round so quickly!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## larkles

Hello Everyone, 

Just a quick pop in for me, I can't keep up with all pages of your news   

Just wanted to say

    Happy Birth-day-in more sense than one to Helen, wow you certaintly timed that right!! Hope you're recovering well, you're in my thoughts    

Hi to everyone else, hopefully be able to catch up mid week 

Larkles
xx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

It's a great week already - Crusoe's DS is coming home in one day!  Good luck Crusoe.  Hope you get plenty of sleep tonight.  You and your DH will be wonderful parents. This is an amazing adventure you are starting on.  I can't wait to hear more about it.  Thanks so much for sharing it with us - it makes me smile every time I read one of your posts.

Pen - good luck with the 12 week scan!  Am sure it will all be fine, and then you can tell everyone your lovely news.

Lexey - you sound like you've got a bit of your spirit back.  It's amazing what a couple of good night's sleep can do for you.  Hope this is the turning point and you'll soon be back to normal.

Bonnie - it's lovely hearing about your twins' progress.  Have to say am jealous of Lesley visiting you in Paris!  

Skirtgirl - I flew back same day as ET.  I was desperate to get home.  There's no probs flying same day as long as you get DH to lift your heavy bags.  Good you have a date in the diary.

Lesley glad you survived SIL from hell!  How is it that lovely DHs can have such problem families.... 

Diva - grrrrr, I'm not sure I'd be able to stop myself if my MIL said stuff like that to me.  Talk about kicking you when you're down.  She knows nothing of what you're going through.  I'm so glad you are off to Penny, and so soon.  Looking forward ot hearing all about your progress, and wishing you all the luck in the world this time round.  

Hope I didn't sound too mean about my MIL.  I mean, we do get on.  It's just she is very forceful, always has been, was the same with our wedding, house buying etc.  DH has to gentley tell her to back off occassionally and that usually works.  Of course I will be over the moon if she can help in practical ways, and we both want them to be a huge part of our lives and our children's.  I think part of the problem was just how upfront they were - DH and I are still only cautiously optimistic that we will be parents and I feel like I am tempting fate even looking a few days ahead, let alone many months.  So when she started telling us what she and FIL had decided they wanted to be called as grandparents, and what room we should use, it just completely threw me.  I know they're excited, it was just a bit overwhelming!

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you all have a lovely week.

Laura


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Just want to send my love to Crusoe and DH for tomorrow.  Think we need a 'new arrival' announcement!  

Larkles - I love those dancing elephants!  Wow not long until you fly.  

Mrs Bunny - hope you two had a lovely weekend.  

Laura - My inlaws are the opposite of yours and don't even believe we're going to have a baby.  They still can't say the B word.  BIL recently asked DH at what stage we will know we are having a baby and no chance of m/c.  Who says that to the father to be??  Because I've miscarried before they think I will again.  I've stopped visiting now as their comments upset me so much.  They were completely different with SIL but she is half my age. They still haven't said congratulations to us.  So I'm mind boggled at the thought of a MIL who is as pushy as yours.  It's sounds just as bad but the opposite end of what we have.  I'm wondering if your MIL is getting muddled up and remembering having her own children - the big pram and all that.  Sounds like it was a very happy time for her and she wants to be transported back there.  Anyway whatever the reason stick to your guns.  This is your time this is not the 1970s  or 1950s!   You have waited a very long time for this and you will do it your way.  I think when you have your next scan you'll feel so much better and will be able to go shopping and enjoy everything.  It's great your DH can talk to MIL and get her to imagine being you.  I'm with Bonnie - I envy you having a supportive family and at the same time I'd be going up the walls.    I'll just do the 'Face, bovvered' with Lesley  
I loved your nephew calling DH auntie.  Made me think of that play Charley's Aunt.  

Nats and LML - hope you two are doing ok      

Skirtgirl - I think fly home the day of transfer - if you want to be back home then that's where you'll be happiest.  Our clinic said that day or the next is fine but after that it's best to be settled while implantation gets going.

LML - it feels funny coming home with a couple of stowaways onboard doesn't it!  Did you feel Ryanair knew?  

Lesley - on the subject of what you can get into your suitcase - I told DH and he did an impression of the customs - 'Did you pack this bag yourself?' and imagined your earnest face nodding  

Lexey - looking forward to you being normal - or feeling better 

Radnorgirl - so very happy for you 

Bonnie - so glad you had fun with DD making the cakes - that's funny searching for icing sugar.  Happy Birthday again to your two.  

AlmaMay - do hope your headaches have gone now.  

Diva - it's great to hear from you.  I'm doing ok thanks - I had terrible itching but it's nearly gone!!  Yipeeeee.
Sorry to hear about your MIL.  Keep going darling.  A nurse once told me not to let anyone tell me that I should stop. She was 43 when she finally got pregnant and she urged me to do what I wanted.  I was recovering from an op and her talking to me like that has always stayed with me.  Thank goodness for FF or this would be a very lonely journey.  You said it so well.  Keep laughing.  I'm going to take you up on the       thanks very much I know just where to point it.  DH said he had more enthusiasm about our baby from a stranger sat next to him on the plane yesterday than from all this family put together!

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Gosh its such a busy board at the moment, difficult to keep up!

Firstly RadnorGirl congratulations on the birth of your baby boys, fantastic news. Hope you are managing to get some rest.

Crusoe, can’t believe its just one more day until you become a family!  I am so thrilled for you and wish you all the love and luck in the world.  You have so much to look forward to and I can’t wait for news on how you are all getting on.  Have fun and remember one day at a time!

Skirtgirl, just to add my two penniesworth into your dilemma, Ceram always recommend 24 hours complete rest after transfer so I would go with the second option but this doesn’t seem to be the most popular option? I guess do what works for you and makes you the happiest is the best advice.  

Bonnie, thanks for the tip on that 10 minute Garnier colour, think that’s the one I am going to go for.  Am just waiting for the scan tomorrow and then will get my rubber gloves out!  All being well we are going to see my parents this weekend to announce our news so will be nice not to have roots for the visit!

Thanks DivaB, Laura and everyone else for your good luck wishes for tomorrow, will have everything crossed that the results come in OK and let you know tomorrow.  So exciting just to be seeing baby again.

Mrs B hope you are doing OK, you are always in my thoughts and I know my posts must be particularly difficult for you as we shared the same journey for a while.  I hope that the wedding is keeping you busy and you are hanging in there.

Nats and LML hope you are keeping yourself occupied during your 2WW, dog walking is always a lovely distraction and they never tire of going out do they. Don’t do too much though remember to get some feet up time and watch some things that make you chuckle.

Love to everyone else, will try to keep on top of my posts a bit more!

Pen
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Congratulations to Helen, DH and Monty

       
welcome to little Jasper and Wilfred. Love to all xxx

 to your twins Bonnie, J and K, wow, is it a year already?! Well done making the cake, it had my mouth watering. Cake making is lovely for little ones to get in involved with (and good training too) so hope E enjoyed herself.

Crusoe! What a hectic time you're having - pysically and mentally! You must be worn out! But in a nice way of course. Hope you have some relaxation time tonight before the big day tomorrow. Thinking of your loads and really happy that things are going well. Don't worry about 'faking it' - everyone does it and you'll find yourself doing it again and again throughout your son's life, as he reaches different stages. For now, make the most of his innocence and his comparative inability to answer back! Much love to you and DH xxx

LML, hope the 2ww is going ok  

Lesley, enjoy your trip to Paris. Glad the SIL visit is over and done with.  

Laura, your comment about the lovely DH's with the problem families is so true! And I know I'm not the only one this is true of. It's good that your IL's are up front about your pregnancy - they have confidence in you! But I know it must have been a shock when you're trying to take things one step at a time. And I can't believe what she said about getting a traditional pram! I suppose she's just thinking back to what it was like when she had babies. I've just noticed Jaydi's post after I'd written this - she's said it much better than me! (As usual).

Jaydi, thank goodness for all your enthusiastic FF's. We've been with you all the way and of course we're all sooooooo happy that you and DH and going to be a mummy and daddy. I just wish from the bottom of my heart that you had some family members who were the same xxxxxxx

DivaB, so glad that you're going to be seeing Penny soon. Sorry about what your MIL said - I don't blame you for not telling them about this tx. I think we feel added pressure from our MILs don't we?

Skirtgirl, I'm so glad you have a date planned for tx. So you'll be on the 2ww for Easter then? I think the girls' advice about flying back the same day is sensible. If you do that, will you be able to get a late check out at the hotel?

Lexey, glad you're getting some zzzzzzz's now. Hope you're feeling better xx

Pen, good luck with the scan tomorrow! Thanks for your kind thoughts. You're right, the wedding is proving a welcome distraction at the moment. I couldn't really wish for a happier distraction!

Bluebell, hope Ria had a lovely birthday - did you do anything nice?

I'm shopping for the wedding outfit tomorrow with my DD. Unfortunately, I don't seem to have lost any of the weight I put on with tx (although I didn't put on much really). And it's the hen night at the weekend so goodness know what I'm going to wear for that! We're going to a club in Manchester - it's a big place with lots of different rooms and we're having a meal there too so we don't have to roam the streets. I believe we're wearing bunny ears and tails - will suit me then! And we're hiring a karaoke booth but they didn't have one until 1.30 am! So I've got to keep awake for that.  

Love to all
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Crusoe and Dh,

I just wanted to say congratulations for tomorrow and for the home coming of your little boy. Your lives will change forever   in a fantastic way. Wishing you all the very best.

Sasha xxx
​


----------



## Laura68

Good evening ladies

Crusoe - one last good luck and congratulations from me for tomorrow!  It's so exciting.  I feel we've all been on this journey with you the last few months.  Enjoy bringing your son home forever.  Tomorrow night, your lives will be complete!

Jaydi - OMG!!!  I cannot believe your in laws are still saying things like that.  I thought they were being like that in the early days to protect themselves, and once you got past 12 weeks, they would suddenly become hugely enthusiastic.  It's made me appreciate my OTT in laws a bit more.  I would definitely rather that, than to feel they can't show support and excitement.  I hope your friends have been more supportive and kinder to you.  It's such a shame that this wonderful time in your life is marred by badly behaved family.  It sounds like you are rising above it though.  I hope your bump gives them pause for thought next time you see them...  Stick it out and be proud.

Mrs B - I think that's exactly what it is - my MIL loved having one of those old style prams, but she raised her children in the countryside - you know, quiet, wide, tree lined roads, little villages with barely any traffic, huge garden!!  It did make me laugh today when I was on the way to work imagining getting a Silver Cross down an escalator and onto a tube...  I think she's like a lot of parents - they found their way of doing things and are keen to pass it on.  The funny thing is, I remember DH saying his father had to take his own mother to one side and tell her to back off for telling DH's mum how to raise him.  Maybe I'll be like that too one day....  

Good luck with your outfit shopping.  I'm sure you'll look fabulous.  Very impressed you are even considering going to a massive club and have plans for 1.30 am.  The only reason I see that time of the morning is due to my insomnia! I like the idea of you in bunny ears - maybe you cold post a photo!  

Pen - I didn't realise you hadn't even told your parents.  Wow, that will be quite a revelation for them.  Remember every detail and report it all here.  Am sure your scan will be fine and you will see your little wriggler looking every inch the proper baby now.

Love to everyone else.  

Laura xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Mrs B have fun outfit shopping, I know what you mean about the weight, I have this week lost enough to get back in my jeans but still not back to the original weight. Have fun clubbing. Good point about the late checkout at the hotel.

Pen I take your point and would have stayed the extra day if I could have got a lunch time flight back or if I didn't have my twins to come back to, I hate being parted from them.

LML I hope the 2ww isn't driving you too much.

Jaydi don't listen to your family why do they feel they can ask that ? would they ask it to anyone who was pg?  My poor sil was thrilled to be pg 14 months after getting married but everyone (except me) asked her if it was planned??  People can be so thoughtless and insensitive.

Crusoe good luck for tomorrow


----------



## nats210

Evening everyone

Crusoe so wonderful to see your dreams come true I can't imagine how you will feel tomorrow night when your DS is tucked up in bed in his new home with Mummy & Daddy. Have a fantastic day the start of a brand new life together I wish you all the happiness in the world.

LML how are you doing madness set in yet?

Mrs B have fun shopping and enjoy the hen night sounds like lots of fun.

Skirtgirl April will be here before you know it fingers crossed.

Jaydi families sometimes drive you mad and feel they have the right to say what they like. Just try and let it pass and enjoy this time.

Pen we didn't tell our parents until i was 12 weeks, Christmas Day, it was wonderful to see their faces he was the first grandchild for both sides.

Belated birthday wishes to B123's little ones, my that has gone quickly.

Helen congratulations delighted to read of the boy's safe arrival.

I have hurt my back today so walking like I have something in my pants not an attractive look which is making me feel rather miserable. Had a bit of a down day you know what the 2ww is like had been feeling rather hopeful but today the doubt witch has crept in hope it passes overnight.

Love to all
nats


----------



## earthe kitt

Crusoe and DH

So pleased that your journey is changing  

Wishing you both joy and fulfillment  on your new journey

Wishing your son contentment and happiness  with his wonderful parents

Jo XXXXXXX


----------



## bluebell

Just in for a speed post, as have to rush off for a meeting, but just wanted to wish Crusoe and DH an amazing, happy day collecting lovely little DS ! He sounds so lovely.  He is a very lucky boy indeed to be part of your family.  You have been his mummy and daddy now for a while, but now you can start really being his forever mummy and daddy, forever !!!  I have been imagining how you must be feeling, and althuogh I haven't been through the process myself, I can imagine that there is a sense of being slightly trapped by the system, in that you have to go along with what they impose on you, e.g. panels, meetings etc etc.  Now (although I assume there are follow up meetings ?) you are free !!!  He is your son now and you can bring him up as you wish and love him and nurture him without interference.  It must be an amazing sense of freedom.  This must be pretty much the most exciting day of your life !!
Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!
Can't wait to hear all the updates on how you get on.  Go on, indulge us !!!
Congratulations Crusoe and DH - you've made it !!!         and all your hard work has paid off !!
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Crusoe - CONGRATULATIONS on this momentous day for you and your son xxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Thanks for all your wishes re. the 2ww. Nats you made me laugh - 'madness' not set in yet too much, though others might disagree if they heard me talking to the dog throughout the day... Sorry you are feeling down. Its an agonising wait, isn't it... Keeping fingers and paws crossed for you here...

Best wishes to you all,

LML

xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Sorry big ME post and request for lots of hugs coming up!

We had our Nuchal Scan this morning and all started off well. We were happily watching baby jumping around and being awkward whilst they were trying to get measurements.

The nuchal fold came in at 2mm which we thought was great (we believe anything under 3mm is good) and the nasal bone was seen so all going well so far. Measurements were all good and baby going well.  Then I saw the Sonographer give a sideways glance at the other one in the room and thought there was something wrong.  We finished the scan and then they just said. "Unfortunately we cannot give you the reassurance we would like to" and led us in to a room where we had to wait for 5 minutes.

The Head Sonographer came in with our report, which had then been combined with our Nuchal Blood tests and age factors etc (they are not aware of us using a donor so had a 43 year old egg down on record). We were shocked to hear that our risk had come up as a dreadful 1:4 for Downs!

Totally shocked having seen a good fold result and the nasal bone we couldnt understand but were shown our blood results which showed a really low PAPP-A measurement (0.137) which combined with my age etc put us at this horribly high risk not only for Downs but other chromozone issues sch as Trisomy 18 (1:66) and Trisomy 13 (1:125).

We were completely stunned and having talked things through decided to go for a CVS which they managed to arrange for us just an hour later. So we have had that done and now have to wait until Friday for the first round of results and then another 2 weeks for the second stage.

We are trying so hard to stay positive but are feeling completely awful.  I don't know if anyone has any experience here or can offer any words of comfort, we are in a complete daze.

Sorry for dumping all this here, I dont know where to turn, we were going to start telling everyone today and just feel awful now.

Pen


----------



## Laura68

Pen so so sorry to hear your news.  You have done exactly the right thing going for a CVS.  You will get definite answers that way.  I have been in a very similar position to you and will PM you.  

Just wanted to send you masses of      .  I know you will be feeling terrible right now and all the certainty you've been starting to feel has been rocked.  But don't give up yet.  1 in 4 still means there's a 75 per cent chance that the baby is fine, so the odds are still in your favour by a very big margin.

Is there a chance that your age has swung the results?  If they think you used your own egg, your background risk for all these things is already going to be higher - I think it's about 1 in 60 for Down's before they even start to test.  That will have a big effect on the final calculation they come up with.  

Lots of love to you and DH.

Laura xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Pen - sweetheart

I'm sorry I can't offer any advice or words of comfort as I know nothing about these tests but I can give you a huge, huge hug       and let you know that you are in my thoughts and will be over the coming days. 



Thank-you all for your wonderful messages. My son is home and currently destroying my once immaculate living room  

Love to you all, especially Pen. Stay positive Pen     

Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Pen have sent you a PM - so sorry you are going through this.    I agree with Laura about the age thing.  We told our clinic the donor age and it made a big difference.  I hope it does for you too.  


Crusoe - such wonderful news!!  Goodbye living room    

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Luisa8

Hello everyone,
Could I join your friendly thread please ? It was recommened to me by Laura (Hi Laura ) and Ive been reading back a few pages and everyone seems so nice and supportive... although Im a bit worried about how I'll keep up.
If I tell you a bit about myself and then hopefully I can get to know you all too...
Ive done 3 DE cycles in the last 9 months or so (one was FET) and they were all negative   Im starting to seriously panic that this isnt going to ever happen... and I thought so naively that it would happen straight away with DE.... 
Im going back to London at the beginning of March for a app with Dr Gorgy to get my immunes tested so we'll see if i get any answers there and then Im seriously considering changing clinics.... having a bit of a nightmare deciding where to go though 
I suppose all this IF business is really starting to take its toll on me and I'd love to feel part of a thread like yours to make the whole process a bit less lonely and scary.

Penelope Positive - We haven't "spoken" but just read your post and I mean, Im no expert but I agree with Laura and maybe you should let your docs know you've used DE because then the calculations wouldnt be so bad. I mean as far as I know they work out the risk factor by doing calculations using your age so if you'd said the donor was 20 something then the calculations wouldnt be as high risk... Hope Ive made sense there and sending you lots of   My cousin was given a 1:4 risk for downs with her 4th child (she was 40) and she had the amnio and everything was just fine. Try not to worry but of course thats a lot easier said than done.

Crusoe- I read back a little of your story and it has really really moved me. We are considering starting the ball rolling re adoption.

Looking forward to getting to know you all better.
Love n hugz
Kath xxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Sorry not posted for a while, but do want you to know that I do keep my eye on you all!!

Just wanted to say Hoooorayyyy!!! to Crusoe and DH...finally you are a Mum. My goodness, I am over the moon for you I really really am. I know it has been such a long road for you and finally you are a Mummy!! I can't believe it...well done you two...I mean Three!!

Sending you lots of love,

Bel,xxx


----------



## Laura68

Pen have PMd you now.  It's incredibly rare for a baby to have Down's once the nasal bone is spotted, so I feel really hopeful for a good result for you in a few days.  Will be thinking of you in the coming days.

Crusoe - congratulations!  How lovely taht your son is finally home.  Fantastic news.  What do you mean "my" living room?  It's his living room now  .  As Lexey says, better get used to all that bending down for toys.  Embrace the chaos and enjoy yourselves.

Kath - hello, welcome over here.  Am sure Pen will take some comfort from knowing your cousin was given the same odds and all was fine with her baby.  I know I said this to you in a PM, but I think the ladies here, many of whom have had similar histories to yours, will be able to help you so much, and at least make you feel you are not alone.  Three BFNs from DE does sound like you are doing the right thing having immune tests.  Hopefully that will show up something and you will just need streoids like several of the ladies on here.  A couple also had diagnostic hysteroscopies to check their uteruses too - a couple found they had septums, which were fixed, and now they are pregnant.  Don't worry too much about keeping up - you will soon get to know us all a bit better.   

Hello Abroadies.

Love Laura


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Pen - you must be reeling from this news,   but as Laura says, their stats leave you with a 75% chance of things being ok.  And you know you have done the right thing getting the CVS done - I pray it gives you good news, but what a shame the results take so long to come through.

Lots and lots of love and hugs

Lesley xxx


----------



## Luisa8

Thanks Laura. 
And just wanted to add that you sound like such a really really nice person you really do  . If you ever need a holiday in Lanzarote with your twins and DH you'll be made very welcome. 
I did have a histeroscopy about a year ago and it came back clear. I dont know if it's something that needs to be repeated..... 
LoveKath
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Mummy Crusoe!  Wow - your son is finally home with you, that is absolutely fantastic!  

Many, many congratulations to you and your DH - I am thrilled for you both!

And him destroying the living room already means he knows he is home too!

Lots of love  

Lesley xxx


----------



## larkles

Pen-    I tend to agree with letting the dr's know the age of your donor, I so wish I could be of more help. Thinking of you 

Jen
xx


----------



## larkles

Crusoe-Fabulous news, sounds like he's settling in well   I bet he sleeps like a log  

Hi to everyone else 

Larkles
xx


----------



## Newday

Pen I am so sorry would it make a difference with the donors age?

Crusoe delighted for you enjoy
Love dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Crusoe - just wanting to send you and your DH's my congrats       How fantastic!

xxx

Pen - your age will surely have huge factor on the results - the risk of Down's is SO much lower when a younger donor is used....I know you may not want to divulge the information but maternal age is one of the key factors..

thinking of you and your DH at this worrying time

Deb xx


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - how are things with you hun? What's happening? thinking of you...

xx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie for Pen Pos to say that my clinic here told us that the blood test for Downs is inconclusive for IVF pregnancies and that is even IVF with own eggs, let alone ED, which is why the nuchal scan was more important.  We gave the donor's age and they said it made a big difference to the stats.
Thinking of you loads.  Any blip is a nightmare on this rollercoaster.  Hope you get some reassurance soon.
Blooobs xxx


----------



## nats210

Crusoe sounds wonderful he's at home now. I bet you haven't stopped smiling yet I know I haven't thinking of you three.

Pen so sorry to hear your news but as the others have said I would certainly tell them about donor. I didn't want to tell but my previous consultant put it in a letter and it didn't make any difference to how I was treated and you could always ask to have it not in your records. If it could help put your mind slightly at ease surely it would be worth a call. You must decide what's best for you take care and big hugs.

Hi Kath welcome lots of support and advice here for you.

Feeling more positive today b----y rollercoaster. Back still sore could hardly move in bed last night will have to go and see someone tomorrow if it doesn't ease up. 

Have a nice evening don't forget the pancakes   
nats
x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thank you everyone for your lovely posting and PM's I feel much brighter now having read them and having had a bit of time to take in all the information and do a bit more research.

As far as the donor age goes I know this does make a difference to things overall but its doesnt bear any relation to the low blood hormone reading we got which is what really threw the results so I don't think it will make a huge diffference.  However, I have found a lot of info this afternoon on both FF and elsewhere that says the Nuchal bloods are still very much a new science and are not definitive or that reliable, they also say that some clinics do not measure PAPP-A levels in anyone over 40 as they always come back low. Bloobs thank you for your mention about IVF pregnancies generally, I know they fed that in and ICSI in and they all apparantly have an effect - seems everything does! - on your risk level and of course that is all it is a risk level, not a diagnosis. 

We are just going to have to sit tight until Friday but we are encouraged by the nasal bone and the small fold measurement which many of you have mentioned so fingers very tightly crossed. Its really hard with all we have been through to even think about things going wrong now and I know a lot of you can relate to that.

Jaydi and Laura, thank you so much for your messages, I really really appreciate them and everything you say, It made me feel so much better reading your thoughts, thank yo guys   

I feel genuinely like I have had a big hug from you all this afternoon. Love you everyone, I really dont know what I would do without you all!

Crusoe I loved reading your post, its amazing to think your son is home with you now for good, enjoy the rest of your first day as a family! Thank you so much for finding time to send me a hug.

Need to take it easy for the next day or so after the CMV but will keep in touch.

Thanks again everyone  

Pen


----------



## Laura68

Ah Pen, glad you are feeling a bit better.  I have been reading up too, and seem to keep coming across ladies with very low PAPP-A results whose babies turned out to be fine, but the mums had to be monitored more closely because of an increased chance of low birth weight and to keep check on blood flow in the placenta.  I found one woman who had posted her results and was in state of sheer anxiety.  But it was an old post and her ticker now says her baby is 7 months old!  So all is not lost.  Fingers and everything crossed.  It's just not fair that any of us, after all we've been through, have to have any problems at all.  The deal should be that we all have easy and perfect pregnancies.

Kath - be careful what you say!  I will be turning up on your doorstep before you know it!  That's great news that your hysteroscopy came back normal.  Hopefully your  immune tests will give you an answer.  Whenever Jaydi next logs on, I'm sure she will give you lost of advice about looking for a new clinic, and having immune tests.  And AlmaMay too.  Both had your experience and are now pregnant.

Nats - glad you are feeling more positive.  The 2ww is hell.... But you are doing really well.

Love

Laura


----------



## roze

Hi, all,

Crusoe,  CONGRATULATIONS, YOU MUMMY, YOU !! Here's to wrecked living rooms- they are the best!           

Pen, a friend of mine had the same problem with the blood tests; everything else was fine but the blood test increased her risk factor and they had to undergo a CVS also. She is 42. The CVS test came back normal.  Her stress levels shot up. I do wonder therefore about these blood tests and their reliability.  Is it worth getting a second opinion? 

My sonographer at the hospital when we went for our nuchal gave us an informal unrecorded risk rating based on the donors age as we did not want anything on our records. She just plugged her age into the pc and some numbers came out the other end. This reduced our risk figure tremendously. IVF/ICSI was factored in as well. They should therefore be able to give you an integrated risk based on the donors age. 

All the best,

love to everyone else,

roze x


----------



## cat68

Dear Pen 

I will be thinking about you fri when you receive the results of the CVS. It's so tough that you have to go through all this uncertainty and worry, you don't need it!! I hope that everything works out well for you. Sorry I don't know a lot about nuchal scan's and such like as fortunately never had to have them for Ds (but was younger then) I will gen up on them if I'm lucky to get pg again. Please try not to worry(easier said than done) as you said it's a risk factor not a diagnosis. 

Crusoe- So pleased for you hun that your son has finally come home and you can lavish all your love and attention on him. He is so lucky to have a lovely mummy and daddy doting on him and you feel blessed as well. Enjoy the precious toddler moments, they are magical!!   

Everybody else, soz for lack of personals but hi and hope you are all well, it's so hard to keep up, this thread is so so busy and a great community of lovely ff's.

Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Hiya Crusoe - lovely to read your post

PP - our world fell apart with our 20 week scan with DS - I can't even recount the details of what went on in that scan room but the scan started off full of happiness and then the mood suddenly changed - by the end I had to be scraped off the floor

1. The blood test is a "snapshot" - it needs repeating before it will tell anything definitive
2. Tell them the age of the donor - my nuchal with the twins went from a 1:120 to 1:18000 once I told them the age of the donor (31)
3. Ask for a second opinion - ours was with Mr Pandya at UCH (London) and although it was still bad news we were treated like adults and all our options were laid out for us to consider
4. Do not make any hasty decisions - a disabled child is not the worst thing that can happen to you - it is still a child  - your child and has the same needs as any other child

After referral from St Albans City Hosp to UCH (referred on Monday, seen on Wednesday ) We had amnio there and then at UCH  - it was quick and painless because it was carried out by people who do them 10  times daily and was over in seconds - no more uncomfortable than a blood test. We got the results on the Friday

Things were still bad but we knew what we were dealing with

You do need to see the experts and have the situation properly investigated and explained to you

I should add that I know of someone who had a 1:3 chance of Downs following nuchal  - proceeded with the pregnancy and had a perfectly healthy "normal" little girl

Good luck

Jo XXX


----------



## lovemylabrador

Morning everyone,

Just wanted to let Pen know am sorry the scan was so difficult and hope you are doing ok...

Hello to Kath  

Crusoe - what time did your son have you up this morning??!! It must be lovely to wake up with him in your home...

Feeling ok this end, over half way through 2ww - dogster keeping me laughing with his antics. Off to mum's this weekend for some being spoilt!

Best wishes to you all,

LML


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just wanted to say a quick thank you to you Jo for sharing your experience, I felt exactly the same yesterday when everything started off fine and by the end of it we were walking out of the clinic with our heads down and tears rolling. 

I have been doing a lot of research, actually becoming a bit obsessive so I need to stop now, but like most things you can find something via Google to say what you want or dont want to hear.  I have to just try and keep positive and hope things are going to be ok. There do seem to be a lot of people with low Papp-A levels that do not have any chromosonal issues but have problems with preclampsia or low birth weight and then others that have perfectly normal pregnancies and babys.  Just have to wait unil Friday.

Thanks again and to you LML for your kind wishes, it really helps knowing you are all there helping us through this.

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Pen,
Yes I can relate to that sudden horror - like all the blood suddenly drains out of you.  At our 20 week scan we had about 2 hours of them thinking DD had a hole in her heart.  Nightmare.  Then they decided it was just a shadow on the scan.  All sent to test us.  Please try to keep away from the evil Google !!  
Blooobs xxxx


----------



## bron11

AlmaMay - sleeping no better, now got the cold which i have had from sat.  It didn't help I fell last week, (put it down to slipping on a stone) and hurt my back a bit.  Managed to fly to England for uncles funeral on Monday, went to work yesterday morning as running a group all week and broke down at dinner time.  Just couldnt cope any more boss had to arrange for someone to drive me and car home - feel I let everyone down.  Managed to get doc app and they threatened to take me into hosp again as ktones at 4 - trying to eat and drink more to avoid this.  Sorry for moan.  
Yes to answer your questions freecyclers who I have offered items to failing to turn up for collection which is a pain.  Like you trying to have good clear out before baby comes.  Trying to sell some stuff on ebay too.

Lexey - hope you continue to have good nights sleep

CRUOSOE - Big day arrived, cong - you will get used to having your tidy rooms wrecked but its worth it.  Enjoy and go with the flow - this has been a long time coming for you both.  Offically mummy and daddy now - emotions all over the place but a good feeling!

Pen - another hurdle reached, glad you midwife and team are supportive - may it continue.  Sorry to read about your scan, there is not much advice I can give.  Hubby and I decided not to have tests for our baby and given that I will be 40 when the baby is born there is a high chance that the baby may have downs or other problems.  This thought never leaves my mind so can appreciate some of the thoughts and fears you may be facing now.  It is a long waiting game and I suppose until the baby is acutally born no one will know for sure if there are problems and what exactly that may be.  Thoughts will you and try not to stress to much - I know easier sad than done.

Jaydi - all best for fortcoming scan - enjoy

Radnorgirl's- congratulations on birth of twin boys - hope you are all well, take care  

Laura - enjoy the baby buying time - ebay a good site - I can become addicted to it!  I wish my hubby would get into it a bit more!

Nats LML - hows the two weeks going - hope yous are coping ok.

Kath8 - welcome the girls on here are fantastic and very supportive.  Sorry that treatment has not worked so far, best of luck for any future treatments or tests. Poistve vibes sent your way.

Everyone else, hope you are well, keeping positive.  Bron xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Ladies a bit of a me mail.

after my BFP on the 14/02 my HCG rose from 214 on the 16/02 to 2653 this Monday, but then i started to bleed huge clots yesterday, went for a scan today and the doctor can not tell me if it is all over. she did say that it didn't look very promising. i will get my HCG test for today this afternoon, that might give me a better indication, but I'm not holding out much hope. i am so devastated.


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Tinkelbunny - so many of us have been in the same situation as you - my heart goes out to you hun - crossing everything that you get much better news than that that you are expecting this afternoon - thinking of you


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Tinkelbunny - so sorry to hear your news today.  I hope the HCG comes back high.  I guess it's too early for them to see a heartbeat?  There are a few Abroadies who have had a lot of bleeding and clots and still all was well.  Will cross everything for you.  

Bron - What a time you've had!  Do take care won't you?  

Diva - How mad you have had conflicting opinions from the docs!!  Hey what about this one though - I was reading through the notes the doc sent through to my midwives and apparently I had a hysterectomy in 2004.  It's hard to believe anything they say after that isn't it?  And all this has been duly added to my maternity notes.
Thanks for your hugs about my in-laws. I keep wondering at what stage they will really believe we are having a baby.  Once they start school??  

Crusoe - Have been thinking of you.  I wonder if you slept at all last night listening out for CJ?  (Crusoe Junior).  I hope you are having fun along the way.  It is exhausting at first but it does get much easier as you find out their repertoire.  

Bluebell - I really feel for you going through all that at 20 weeks - things like that stay with you don't they?

Pen - Sorry you have to wait such a long time for the results - why does it have to take so long??   

LML - So great dogster is keeping you going.  Great you have your mum to make a fuss of you this weekend.  

Earthe Kitt - How are the birthday preparations coming on? 

Cat - it's great to hear from you 

Mrs Bunny - so did you get an outfit?  We want photos - especially the bunny gear  

Kath - Hello!  Welcome to Abroadies.    I had my immune blood tests done with Mr ******* in London. I think it's a great thing to get checked out and I'm sure it made all the difference for us this time. I also had a hysteroscopy in Athens and they found a uterine septum which they removed there and then (6 minute procedure!).  I'd never had a hysteroscopy before but I know other people have had more than one.  I think different doctors look for different things.  Polyps or adhesions can appear so it's sometimes worth getting checked out again - depends what your doc recommends for you.  It is hard choosing a new clinic isn't it?  It's daunting at first I know.  Sorry you've had such a tough time - I hope this is your year.  Hey you're fabulously young - lucky you !

Laura - I think it's going to be crowded when you visit Kath - us Abroadies have been looking for a venue to meet  

Roze - hope all is going well for you

Lexey - my friend has the same thing over her daughter too!  Nightmare.  Funny about the ralgex for Crusoe    Hey thanks for the bio oil tips - it is expensive but nice stuff to use - I'll look out for some bargain offers.
We must send extra love to Tous - she's feeling really exhausted in hospital with her prem boys.  There are no side rooms on the ward and she is very very tired and desperate to get home poor love.  I do hope they take good care of her. 

Nats - hope you're staying sane.   How is your back today?  Thanks for the pancake reminder they were delicious!  

Rsmum - hope all is going well

Dawn - thinking of you

Larkles - you are such a sweetheart, I'm crossing everything for you next week.  

Lesley - all packed yet  

Bonnie - hope you have a great weekend with your fabby friends.  You won't stop laughing I'm sure.

Bel - it's good to hear from you

Radnorgirl - hope you're feeling good and your boys are doing well.  I bet you'll be home soon?

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Ladies the hospital called and my HCG has dropped to 1665 from 2653, i am gutted.
the doctor said that because i had a number of embryos transfered that something might still take but that they can not tell for sure, but to give it a week before testing again. i don't know what to do now, should i continue with my medication?!


----------



## Laura68

Tinkelbunny   you poor thing.  It's awful news, just when you are starting to feel confident that all is going well.  Can you speak to your clinic?  If the doc here is advising you have another scan in a week, I would imagine you should stay on the meds.  As you had so many embryos transferred, I guess it's possible a couple have come away?  Sounds like you need to speak to your clinic as soon as possible.  When I had a heavy bleed with clots, my own clinic told me to up my meds, and also said that it was only a real problem if the bleeding went on for 48 hours.  Your doc here obviously thinks there is still hope, so hold on to that for now.  

Jaydi - I know it's not funny at all, but it did make me laugh to read what your stoopid doctor had written on your notes.... I mean, where do they think your 18 week baby is now?  Floating free in your abdomen?!!!  Poor Tous - please send her my love.  She must be going mad in that hospital.  Hope she is given the all clear to go home soon.

Diva that's nuts about the assessment of your ovaries too.  It really makes you wonder doesn't it - I mean you put your life in these peoples' hands... 

Bron - you take care of yourself.  Sounds like you need to have a few days off to get your strength bak.  Not long now wil your babe is here!  Your ticker is great.

Pen - that's what I have read about PAPP-A too.  The key for you will be to demand frequent scans and have your BP checked regularly, particularly from late second trimester.  

LML - well done for staying sane so far!  Glad the dogster is keeping you company and your mum can spoil you.  What day do you test?

Larkles - have lost track - when are you off for tx?

Cat - what are your plans for Scan Health?  

Crusoe - are your eyes being propped open with matchsticks yet?  Is it lovely thinking you don't have to give him back this time?

Mrs B - where are you in your bunny ears!

Hello everyone else.

Laura xx


----------



## Sasha B

Tinkle, I really feel for you. You are in a state of limbo at the moment preparing for the worst but trying to hold out a little hope as well. It is just heartbreaking. I so wish there were something I could say to make things better. There are a few of us who have gone through the same thing. Please feel free to PM me if you just want to chat or vent.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Tinklebunny so sorry to hear your news. However it is possible of course that one of your embies is still hanging in there so I would certainly continue with your meds until your next appointment. Your clinic should be advising you on this though.  I hope things are not as bad as they seem and you get some good news next week.   

Crusoe hope you and DH are having a lovely time as a new Mummy and Daddy! Can't wait to hear an update from you!

DivaB thank you for the hugs   I am not doing too bad today despite waking up in tears this morning I am trying to keep things together.  Today is going so slowly though and we still have another couple of days before we get the call. I have given them DH's number as I just cannot bear the thought of yet another call I have to sit and wait for especially with potentially bad news.  I am hopeful still though that things are going to be OK.

Bloobs, its really hard keeping away from Google, I feel that if I am doing some research I am doing something posiive but I do know what you mean as you can find some horror stories.  Will try to keep away now.

Hope lovely Nats and LML are doing OK on your 2WW, sending you both lots of    and   

Pen
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Tinklebunny, so sorry to hear about your bleeding and the uncertainty you have at the moment. And sorry too about your falling HCG levels. Like the other have said I think you must follow the advice of your doctor/clinic and stay on the medication until they can tell you what's going on. There is a chance that one of your embies has failed and that this has caused the bleeding and the levels to drop. I suppose a further scan is the only way they'll be able to tell you for definite what is going on. I know it's extremely difficult to keep taking meds when you're thinking all is lost, but while there is still hope you should keep going. My heart goes out to you at this difficult time and I'm hoping like mad that you get good news soon     

Pen, so sorry to read about your scan and that you have to undergo more tests. It must have been such a shock for you. I hope the thoughts of the abroadies have helped to reassure you and given you strength to cope with all this. Thinking about you lots and hoping and praying that the news is good on Friday. Lots of love to you and DH   

Nats, hope your back is feeling better, take it easy won't you xx  

Crusoe - thinking of you too and your new life being a wonderful mummy. And now you have an excuse for an untidy room when you have visitors! 

Kate, welcome to abroadies. Wishing you lots of luck with picking a new clinic and getting ideas for further tests to have. Like Jaydi, I too went to Mr ******* for immune testing and it was found I have raised NK cells and thyroid antibodies. Immune treatment is still not yet accepted by a lot of fertility centres (i.e. they won't do the testing themselves and are reluctant to believe that it makes the difference) but most are happy for you to have the tests done independently. The treatment involves taking steroids, heparin and aspirin which sounds scary but it's really not that bad for us brave ladies who have done IVF before! If you have any more questions about it please feel free to ask  

Jaydi - good idea! Let's have a meet in Lanzarote! That'll be ok with you Kate won't it?!  

Bron, sorry to hear about the bad time you've been having lately. Hope your cold and your back will be better soon. Are you getting some time off work now? Sounds like it might be a good idea  

LML, glad to hear the dogster has been making you laugh  

Bel, how are you? What are you up to? xx

Larkles, not long now  

Ok then. The outfit. After trying on about 20 dresses (no exaggeration) I bought a nice pink number - it's got a black and white pattern on it too but it's quite summery and has a little bit of net under the hem so it sticks out slightly a la 1940's. And I got a pink little cardi to go with it and a fascinator for my hair. So it was a successful, if rather tiring, day! My DD was good at choosing dresses for me but I'm sure she thinks I'm aged about 15 years younger than I really am! Her favourite was a strapless dress but my larger than normal boobs weren't playing ball with that one! When I got home I showed DH the outfit and he loved it. It's rather sad as he won't see it on DD's wedding day as he's not going to the wedding. My stupid childish ex H doesn't want him there and says he can't be responsible for his actions if he saw us together. He's never acepted that DH exists and they've never met even though we only live about 3 miles apart (not even bumped into each other in Asda!). DD wanted DH there but had to respect her dad's feelings. I feel so sorry for DH but he only wants the best for DD and her fiance and wants them to have a trouble free wedding. It's quite good that the wedding is on a Friday so DH can go to work and be distracted. So although I'm really looking forward to the wedding I'm a bit apprehensive and I'll be sticking close to my family on the day.

Laura, I'll have the bunny ears on Saturday but I'm not sure if I want to be seen in them yet.......

Lots of love to all
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

MrsB and every one else thank you for your hugs and advice. 

The clinic told me to continue with the meds. The bleeding did not even last for 12hrs, it has stopped now. there was only a small amount of brown blood when i had the internal scan. 

I am also getting these cold fevers not sure how to explain it but almost as if my temperature drops, it would seem like the drop that occurs at implantation. This is all confusing.

I am going to hope and pray that there is some miracle. think i'm going to have an early night.

love to all xxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Lexey      I would say PMSL but don't want to tempt fate - wot wiv my perimenopausal bladder   

Tinks - KEEP ON THE MEDS - it's not over til it's over - when can you have a scan?
I was bleeding like hell (so was bloobs) until wek 11. I had a scan at 5.5 weeks which showed 2 heartbeats - how soon can you have one?

PP - thinking of you - recently came across my diary of summer 2002 "time is elastic - it seems to drag forever, yesterday seems like last week, last week seems like yesterday"
You will find anything and everything on google - I spent 4 months in late 2002 with solid googling swinging between hope and despair. Do what is right for you
Have you considered a couple of glasses of wine? - at this stage will probably do more good than harm (seriously) 

Crusoe - have your carpets been wrecked yet?  

LML and Nats - thinking of you on your 2ww - so glad I don't have to go thru another - I hope

Sasha -  must ring you - will do 2moro or Fri - am having a birthday tea next week - not sure when yet, I have a meeting at Social Services next Tuesday (girls birthday) afternoon about a policy change I'm introducing, they're very hostile so I WON'T be having a party on their birthday. I'll probably come home covered in bruises judging from the tone of some of their recent e mails to me!    

Mrs B - sorry there's tension over the wedding - births, marriages and deaths can really bring out the worst in people

AlmaMay - thinking of you and hoping all is well. I had mega headaches in my 2nd tri - didn't link it to coming off steroids tho

Feeling very sad today, think it's then news about Ivan Cameron. I almost cried for the family when I read the news today - even though I would never vote for him. I suppose it's his boy being the same age as mine and my boy being given a life expectancy of 6 years. This sort of things makes politics so insignificant.

Hoping tomorrow is better for all of us 

   to all

Jo XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## larkles

Hello Abroadies

No posts this evening, am doing a word document and will post tomorrow

Just quickly 

Tinklebunny-hoping for a miracle    

Lexey-you always put a smile on my dial-not sure about eastenders, would be more like "neighbours" for me which made me cry this evening, poor Harold   

Thanks to all good wishes am off on the 4th march but have had some bad reactions from my dad who has been a rock in all our other treatments so feeling pretty down at moment but nothing compared to what you are going through

Night night

Larkles
xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning ladies. 
I was at St Mary's for my scan yesterday, I noticed the news vans and reporters, watching the news last night about the Cameron's made me feel so selfish.

I am feeling quite numb, in a state of limbo. I keep going over what went wrong where, the strange thing is that I never even had the slightest bit of cramping before the bleed. It was horrid to flush the toilet and that be the end of it.

I'm going to stay on the medication as per the clinic's instructions and hope and pray.

thank you for your brilliant support.


----------



## bron11

Tinklebunny - stay strong, it may not be all over yet, fingers crossed.  

Lexey - I love reading this thread apart from the support that everyone has for each other, as with your recent post it made me laugh and we all need this time to time.

Pen - thoughts with you for tomorrow


Hope everyone has a nice day. Bron xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Forgot to Say (and I know it's a bit late) Helen - congrats on your bundles  

Larkles - Sorry you're getting grief from your dad -     

Jo XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  There was me sneaking on two days ago and someone comes into the office and stays for hours, then I get home and there is no internet connection and I couldn't get on here again, so very sorry for seemingly deserting everyone.....

Tinkelbunny - What a shock for you, the bleeding must have been so frightening, but there is still some hope, but I'm sorry you're stuck in this limboland until another test next week.

Pen - Hugest of hugs,   I know these few days must be going so slowly for you, but I am praying hard that tomorrow brings you wonderful news with the CVS result.  Stay wrapped up in cyber hugs from us all on here.

Bron - You poor thing, hope you are feeling better and that a few days off work has done the trick.  Are you starting your maternity leave soon?

Nats - Sympathise with your bad back, mine went funny last weekend, but acupuncture seems to have helped it - can you get to someone to sort you out?

LML - Hope you have a fab weekend with your mum spoiling you rotten!

Kath8 - Welcome to the thread, and I hope your stay on here is short and productive!  I saw Mr ******* too after many failed cycles, and he discovered that I had high NK cells so has given me a protocol for my next cycle and fingers are firmly crossed.

DivaB - I know you are off next month, but can't remember when?  You will be so well looked after by the lovely Penny.

Mrs B - Your ex-H definitely needs the bashing smiley   - the day is about your DD, not what he wants.  Selfish and immature spring to mind, but I guess that's why he's an ex-H!  Glad you upgraded with the current model, and I am sure you will look stunning on the day.  Can you arrange to get a photo of perhaps just your profile with the bunny ears so we all get to appreciate the look you are trying out this weekend?

Lexey - So glad you have finally managed to get some zzzzzzzzs under your belt, now good luck with the next lot of pills to bring on your AF!

Bonnie - See you in 48 hours - is there anything you want me to bring over?

Jaydi - Really looking forward to our lunchdate!

Crusoe - Hope you are settling your little one in, has he pushed bikkies into the DVD player yet?

Sasha - love to you, how's the new job going along?

Almamay - Can so identify with your annoyance at Freecylcers who don't show up to collect - we had this where they finally came 4 weeks late! Love to you and hope you are feeling ok?

Earthe Kitt - Good luck for your meeting at SS next week, I hope you don't let them behave badly and ruin your girls birthday.

Larkles - Sorry your dad's comments have put a downer on things, I wish people who can't say nice things would just keep shtum.  Good luck for next week, we're all behind you. x

Laura - Love to you, and when do you get to see the aliens again?

Sorry if I've missed anyone off, rushing to get this posted as boss is due back in any minute - hate being cut off at home......

Lots of love to everyone  

Lesley xxx


----------



## Luisa8

Hi new abroadie friends!!!

Thank you all for your lovely welcomes. I feel at home already 

Nats210 - Ive seen you're on your 2ww. I hope it passes by quickly and you`re keeping positive. I think Im the only person on ff who actually enjoys the 2ww - well ok, maybe not so much the 2days before OTD- but I love the feeling of hope it gives me.

PenP- Lots of luck for tomorrow. The waiting must be horrendous... I can't even begin to imagine. Im sure that your mind will be put to rest tomorrow and you can carry on enjoying your pregnancy. 

LML- Lots of luck to you too. I hope you are coping well with the 2ww 

Tinkelbunny- We met when you got your BFP on DE newbies. One of those four little embs you had transferred just has to be hanging on in there....  you get some good news and sending you lots of  

Crusoe - We haven't "spoken" before but I keep getting this lovely image of you and your first few days with your DS. 

Jaydi - Wow! Thanks so much for calling me young. That made my day when I read that. I spose I just consider myself on par with my ovaries.... ie. knackered and ancient!! (everytime I have a scan they're commented on.... feel like whipping the things out  )

Ooooo looking forward to the Abroadies meet up. Only fitting that an abroadies meet up be ...abroad! Just give me a couple of hours notice to get the coffee and cakes in and make up the beds!!!   

Quite a few of you seem to have been to Dr ******* for immunes... does he do the same tests as Dr Gorgy does anyone know? Hope so cos thats where Im going.... I was having serious doubts about all this immune testing a while back... I think Im going to have to pay out around 1500 pounds which is a chunk I could be putting towards our next try but then reading so many of you have been tested, it seems Im doing the right thing.  

There's a lot of you on here so still getting to know all your names and stories but   to everyone and hope you are all well.
Thanks again for your welcome. 
Kath xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Hi everyone just a quick question, does anyone know where I can get a HCG test on a saturday in London? assuming I am not being treated at any particular clinic??

Pen hope the news is good tomorrow, when will the stress ever end?

tinkle holding out for good news for you as well, there is always hope many girls on here can testify to that.


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Skirtgirl - I think the LWC in Harley Street will do it, but you have to phone in advance, and they're a bit pricey and not overly friendly.  You could always call the Birth Centre as I had mine done there, but it was after a scan, so they might not play ball.

Kath8 - I think Dr Gorgy is a good person for you to see as he is offering intralipids instead of/or in combination with IVig, and I think his battery of tests is virtually identical to Mr *******'s.

Good luck!

Lesley xxx


----------



## nats210

Hi 
Skirtgirl you can go to the HCA clinic on harley street think they are open give them a call to check - 0207 486 5091.

Tinkelbunny hang on in there I know it must be nerve racking   you get some positive news soon.

LML Fellow 2ww how are you doing feeling  .

Mrs B Glad the shopping went well sounds like fun, sorry your ex-DH is being such a pain I hope you still have a lovely day.

Pen hope tomorrow comes quickly for you.

Almamay hope the head is easing, Laura how are you doing.

Lexey good news you are on your way

Larkles best of luck have everything crossed for you.

LesleyJ & Bonnie have a fab weekend.

My back is getting easier, still not right but can at least move around. Trying not to get my hopees up but have felt funny over the last couple of days, tired, b**b feel heavy (I know can be drugs), today at playgroup held a 12 week baby and hormones all over the place tears sprung to my eyes. Due bloods tomorrow and debating on wether to try and get to them or wait until Monday. Happy in my ignorant bliss for now. 

Hello to all I have missed, take care
Nats
x


----------



## shadowseeker

Hiya Lexey,  So glad to see you are feeling a bit better now, hope Steve's pm made you smile     Try living with him lol    
Take care 
San xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all,

Tinklebunny and Pen - really feel for you, and hoping you both get better news very soon...

Nats - feeling fine, now over 1/2 way through 2ww... not sure how or why but my head is feeling in a good place, so like Kath8 says, trying to enjoy the hope. Having felt quite rough with previous IVF txs, am enjoying feeling a lot less drugged up with the DE tx... keeping everything crossed for you.

Laura68 - I have blood test next Tues. Countdown is going quickly/slowly at the same time   Am passing the time helping my local labrador rescue - visiting potential new homes and assessing dogs... want to bring them all home to live with my but DH is having none of it...

Best wishes from me, and labrador licks from dogster to you all,

LML  xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just a quick one from me, am struggling to get through the day, but hanging in there and trying to keep positive. Tomorrow will bring news one way or another. LML, Lexey, Nats, SkirtGirl, Kath8 (sorry never got around to saying a big welcome to you!) LesleyJ (feeling those cyberhugs babe thank you) Bron and lovely DivaB thank you for your kind wishes, it really helps knowing you are all hoping with me  

Nats glad to hear you are hanging in there on your 2WW, hope if you do get your bloods done tomorrow it brings wonderful news for you but if you wait that you can enjoy the weekend full of hope and joy for what might be.     

Bonnie thank you for your lovely post and examples. I think the donors age will affect risk overall but I don’t think it has any bearing on the low PAPP-A reading. Either way we have had our CVS (Similar to an Amnio just done earlier) so we will know one way or another tomorrow. It’s a horrible feeling this wait, but I am trying to keep hopeful in the knowledge that our NT measurement was good at 2mm and the visibility of the nasal bone.

Larkles, so excited for you, really not long now until your trip. I will have everything crossed for you. You have been such a support to me. Sending you all the luck in the world    

Jo – Wine, yes could be tempting if the pregnancy did make the smell of alcohol make me retch, can’t even sit next to DH when he is having a beer!  Despite our risk am still trying really hard to look after myself and the baby - I know the stress and worry is not doing little one any good I couldn’t bring myself to have a drink despite it seeming a really good idea  

Mrs Bunny, thank you to for your kindness. I am just about holding things together. So glad you found a fab outfit, Mummy of the Bride has such a high profile position on the big day and its important to feel great.  Shame about the ex-hubby but wonderful your new man (who sounds amazing) is so supportive and understanding.

Will post tomorrow once we have our news. Expect lots of dancing bananas if its good news and a very short one if its bad.  Pray for Bananas with me   

Pen
xxx


----------



## larkles

Wow-so many posts to catch up on 

Pen-Thinking of you for tomorrow, am getting the dancing bananas ready for you  

Just a quicky as still at work, my eyes are sore from being on computer all day but thought Id relax for the last half hour and catch up on you lot!

Skirtgirl-I use the Birth company in Harley street, hcg test costs £50.00 open on Saturdays too

This petition needs to be signed by tomorrow, if anyone could do that, not that itll help me but for the other peeps! 

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/FUNDINGIVF

Larkles
x

/links


----------



## RSMUM

larkles...just signed it - but they need so many more people to sign - if we could get all ff members to do it tonight....   how can we do this girls??


----------



## Newday

well everything is booked for the biopsy Friday 13th ! march and then the next month I can have FET seem to have been waiting for ages!
Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

oh good luck hun - you so deserve this to happen


----------



## larkles

Hi RSMUM-it was Kehlan that posted the link and I thought I'd try on each board that I frequent, thanks for doing the reprofit march/april 09 I'll see what I can do in the next couple of hours   

Dawn-fabby news hun, I really felt for you when you couldn't get out due to bl**dy snow   Hope everything works out for you this time   

Love to all have a lot of work to do

Larkles
x


----------



## Laura68

Evening Abroadies

Gosh it's busy on here!  

Dawn - great news you have your biopsy rebooked.  Must have been so frustrating when the snow messed up your plans.  Friday 13th - lucky for some, hopefully for you    .  Keep us informed!

Pen - I too am on standby with the bananas.  I won't go on about it, but you know I feel optimistic for you.  The more I read the more low PAPP-A is associated with far less serious things than trisomies.  You're right - the donor age would not have changed the low hormone level reading you got, BUT it would have changed your risk level - even a bit.  I think you would be feeling much better if your risk had come back as say 1 in 60, or 1 in a hundred.  So the real age is something that should make you feel hopeful at least.  Sorry. said I wouldn't go on and I have.  Can't stop myself!  Really hoping good things for tomorrow, and sending you tonnes of love      

Larkles - good luck for next week!  It's a shame your Dad reacted the way he did.  I guess he's just worrying that you will get hurt because he's seen you go through so much.  IF has such a horrible ripple effect on all our families and friends.  We're all here for you, so just remember that!  Will click on that web link in a min...

Kath - sounds like you are going to a great place for immune testing.  Am sure you are doing the right thing - it feels like a big expense right now, but if it helps you get a BFP it will all be worth it.  Looking forward to our Abroadie meet up in Lanzarote.  Forget the coffee - get the wine in!

Mrs Bunny - your outfit sounds fabulous.  Just make sure you whack ex-H in the face with a particularly sharp bit of your fascinator... what a *@!* .  At least your DH is lovely and understanding.  Am sure you will have a great day, focussing on your DD.  

LML-  not long til you test!  Glad you are feeling calm and level at the moment.  The doggies must be a lovely distraction.

Hi San, when are you off to see Penny?

Lexey - you've definitely got your sense of humour back!  Glad to see it.

Nats - look after your back.  Good luck for tomorrow.  Could you really hang on til Monday?  I'd definitely have to know... fingers crossed.

Bonnie - I have this lovely image of you with a sleepy one year old in your lap, furiously typing away before the other one wakes up!  Surely there are lots of gorgeous men in Paris?  Can't you snaffle Olivier Martinez now he's not with Kylie

Skirtgirl - I always went to London Fertility Centre in Harley Street.  They are open on Saturdays too.  Think it's quite pricey - about £70 or £90, but results back within hours if you go in the morning.

Tinkel - you're doing really well.  It's torturous this not knowing.  Course you don't want your Hcg to fall, but you should take some comfort from the fact you are not bleeding still, and you've not had any pain.  The feverishness you describe is exactly what I had - I would wake in the night literally drenched.  It was definitely late implanting going on.   I had it for about 4 / 5 days.  Hang in there til next week, and   no more bleeding.  

Jo - yes I know what you mean - so sad reading the news today and seeing all the pics of Cameron with his boy.  Sorry to read a little about your DS too - it must be very difficult to live in the shadow of that kind of prognosis for life expectancy.  Hope you gave him an extra big cuddle today.  

Diva have a good week away. 

Lesley - have a fabulous time in Paris with Bonnie and the clan.  I am so jealous!!!!  Do you go over by Eurostar?  I haven't tried it since it moved to St Pancras, but it was always a lovely way to start a weekend.  I saw the aliens again today - an 18 week scan.  As usual, the best laid plans went awry.  DH had to be away by 3.15.  Scan was at 1.30.  

Despite being told we would definitey make it into the scan at least for DH to be with me while they checked the twins were alive, of course it all went wrong, and two hours later, DH had to leave in a complete flap to drive to Hants, leaving me sobbing with Professor Nikolaides secretary promising DH to hold my hand through the scan!  Oh dear, I wish I could control myself.  She was very sweet and so were the Docs I eventually saw.  They quickly showed me the heartbeats so I would shut up from crying, and then did the rest of the checks.  Thank god all fine this week too.  Just finding the build up to each scan so difficult - think I need Paul McKenna to reprogramme my brain.  

Twins looked cute - they were lying top to toe and squiggling about so fast she could barely photograph them.  Still didn't find out sex as want DH to be there too.  Two more weeks!

Jaydi congrats on passing 18 weeks too.

Lots of love to all you other ladies.  

     to Pen and Nats for tomorrow.

Laura xx


----------



## nats210

Hi Girls
checked my paperwork and bloods are for saturday so def won't make it so looks like it will be Monday for me.

Dawn good news it will soon be here.

Laura sorry you had a nightmare but pleased all went well.

Pen everything crossed for you tomorrow.

Hi to all
nats
x


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Sorry I've been out of touch.  Just a quick post.

Pen - Holding thumbs for your results tomorrow.   

Helen - Congrats on the birth of your twins.

And Happy Belated Birthday to all the babes that recently were celebrating.  

Thinking of the girls in the 2ww and those getting ready for TX

My headaches have eased off but are still there.  All the time.  I hope to come off the steroids completely in a week.   I've been taking it easy but still keeping busy in a low key way.  I've resorted to taking naps again in the evening.  Love my naps.  

I'm off to make my Horlicks before I go to bed.

x


----------



## earthe kitt

Nats - are you not even tempted to do a sneaky peaky Friday blood test?

AlmaMay    There is nothing nicer than an afternoon nap

PenPossy - hope today goes well and looking forward to what my boy Sam  calls "binanas"

Speaking of him  - he say's I'm a "fat ugly lady"

I told him I couldn't possibly comment on 2 of the 3 but I ain't a lady - I'm a woman

(Despite my smart reply tho I still feel very tearful and upset)

I've not come across biscuits in the DVD - although  Sam did once try to put Lizzie in the washing machine when she was about 14 months old 

Hoping the bumps are behaving and the gals on the 2ww - posters and lurkahs are OK

Jo XXXXXXX


----------



## Sasha B

Pen, I will be looking out for those dancing bananas when I log on tomorrow. It must be heart wrenching not knowing. Only one more sleep my love. Hopefully they got that initial hormone measurement wrong and the results from the CVS will give you more clarity. Thinking of you. 

Tinkle, hope you are managing to hang in there. Your symptoms sound promising.

Mummy Crusoe, hope you and your little boy are doing well. Thinking of you a lot too.

Dawn, I'm glad you've finally got the biopsy date sorted and that things will move forward from there. Hope your trip goes well.

Nats & LML, sounds like you're managing to keep same through the 2ww. Not long now.

Kath, a big   and welcome to you.

Jo, I'm not surprise you feel upset. I bet Sam forgot about that remark 5 seconds after he said it, but it impacted you for a lot longer. You are a fantastic woman who loves her family and would go to any lengths for those you love. You kept going through all the worry and trauma of Sam's illness, you kept persevering to have your two wonderful girls. I think you deserve a medal   .

Bonnie, thanks for asking. I am ok. I feel more on an even keel now although I still think a lot of what stage I would have been in my pregnancy and what the babies would have looked like / been like. I don't want to be ungrateful either for the enormous blessing that I have in Bella. I am so enjoying her rather than living life in tx limbo land (which I did much of last year). Despite everything, amazingly, life is good.

Love to everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Earthkitt,

Well I have met you and I would say it is the other way around -  you are definitely not fat or ugly but I do think you are a lady!  And a great one at that!!!    

My DD is very loving and kind but even she has on a couple of occasions said some things hurtful, sometimes putting me to tears as well.  I realized it was a combination of things.  Tiredness, jealousy of the twins, hearing these comments from her friends who tend to start being quite mean at this age.  
I am sure DS loves you more then anything-  his comment must have been in anger, or for attention.

I look at things that the older cousins of DD are doing and saying to their parents and just pray that I never have to experience that.... but odds are I will. I guess most kids go through some stage of parent hatred or rebellion at some point. ( all advice for avoiding this are welcome   )

I am in awe of you and all you have managed to handle with the difficult medical problems of DS, your twins and and husband ( glad to see he is being the house mom now by the way),  as well as a tough job.  

Sending you lots of hugs         

love,  b


----------



## lovemylabrador

Morning everyone,

Pen - GOOD LUCK.....   

LML  xxx


----------



## nats210

Good luck Pen  

Earthe Kit I wonuld rather carry on in my lovely ignorant bliss for now, will be so nervous on Monday a couple more days is fine by me.
Nats
x


----------



## earthe kitt

Thank you Bonnie - I am actually in awe     of you - there is no way I could bring up one child on my own - let alone 3. It is such hard work - despite everything i went through to have these babies it is so good to leave home for work in the morning and leave them in the capable hands of DH. 
At least at work I can go to the loo whenever I need to, finish a cup of coffee and get a lunch break (even though it is only to do the shopping).
I spent a whole lunch break this week searching for a "lightening McQueen" bedroom lamp! I eventually found one in Wilkinsons.

Ditto Sasha    

Nats - you are so so strong I I know I could never hold out. After me last IVF I pee sticked 9dp2dt    - fortunately I go a very weak Positive (my HCG was 1157 though, still the highest at 12 days on the beta board!) 

Welcome Kath - hope you find some helpful advice and support on here

DS did get into bed with me this morning and when i turned over to say hello to him his first words were sorry mummy about last night - bless him

Must go now - have to get some work done

Jo XXXX


----------



## Newday

Pen thinking of you hope all has gone well
Dawn


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Newday you have had such a hard time, I've had a look at your signature and as you know this might be my first DE miscarriage, i admire your endurance. 

as it is if things don't work out here i don't know where i will get the courage to carry on. it is so frustrating having had that BFP and then for no reason it's taken away from you. i know you have been there a few times. it's ladies like you who give us courage to keep on trying and to never give up. xxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi all,

Sorry not been around but I virtually have not had a spare minute.

Pen - thinking of you today hun.  Best wishes    

Crusoe - fantastic news on the arrival of your little boy.     

Dawn - good luck with your FET.    FET was the one that worked for me.  

Jaydi, Laura & Almamay - hope your pregnancies are going well.      

Hello to anyone else I haven't mentioned, sorry it's a rushed post.

Love,
mini-me xxx


----------



## bron11

Laura - glad your scan went well - are they always going to be so stressful for us??  You called your little one's alien - I put my 20 week scan under the gallery scan section and from the photo I am convinced that my baby looks like an alien.  Stupid I know but I keep getting thoughts this image will not change and he will be born looking like one.  His head appears to be out of size for his body.  Husband keeps reminding me that he was over 9lb when born don't know if I could cope with a baby this big in labour.  I know it is still weeks away but beginning to worry about the birth - is anyone else in a similar position?

Pen - hope the news has been good today, everything crossed.


LML - as others said don't know if I could hold off testing, not long now, positive vibes.  Nats - hows it going??

JO - kids can be cruel, as teenagers they can certainly have an art for it, so try not to take it to heart too much.  It's hard at the time but nice to hear they say sorry.

Hi to everyone else.

Going for a nap, or try to, did not get to bed last night until 2.30 hubby hurt himself at work and spent most of night in casualty.  Now on crutches, and on the sick - so much for me considering finishing work early can't afford to have two reduced salaries.  

Will check in later to see if there is any news - hope it is all positive.  Stay strong all Bron xx


----------



## larkles

Hiya my lovely Abroadies, what I would do without this thread I don’t know

I had my scan this morning for lining check, not good at all (3mm) plus the lady told me do you know anything about your uterus? I said yes that I have a concave one-split in the middle, she said no-you have 2 uteruse’s, there is no way you could ever carry a baby, how did no-one tell you this before?

I am flabbergasted, no uterine septum seen or anything like that, she recommended me to talk to Donald Gibb who is just about to call me hopefully with what can be done if anything. Oh no, am so upset about this, she also told me to sue the clinics that said I didn’t tell me this and said I didn’t need more tests, oh no am not sure where to turn now, I have emailed my clinic to tell them the results so am waiting again. 

Pen-I really hope you had better news today

Sorry no personals as am feeling a bit in limbo at moment

Larkles/Jen
xx


----------



## london65

Bloody hell, Larkles - what does that mean? A uterine septum or something different? I am so sorryy there is yet another hurdle. Very unfair.
Kate x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Larkles what a shock and you have had years of observations this is beyond being ridiculous!

so sorry hun. 

i will mention that South Africa have a good surrogacy scheme, not something you want to think about now, but there is hope. i know you must be so angry with every one around you they have put you through hell for no reason. so sorry i hope you can put your anger aside and concentrate on creating your family.

loads of hugs xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Larkles - Have a look at this website. It might help with some answers. Septums, two uterus's etc all seem to be related medically.

http://www.chibardun.net/~mickbeth/faq2008.htm

Pen - Waiting for news....

Sorry this is so short, I'm at work.

/links


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Larkles - What a shock for you - so sorry to hear this news.  Your sonographer was wrong, it's not actually true that you can't get pregnant with two uteri - one woman in 2006 had identical twins in one, and a singleton in the other, and 70 other woman are documented to have had one baby in each..... 

Pen - Praying for good news for you today.

Dawn - Good news that you know when you are off for your biopsy.

Almamay - Hope you are not feeling too bad, how many other cats did you find while you were cleaning?

Jo - I am glad your little one said sorry - shame such a few words can hurt so much.

Bonnie - see you tomorrow!

Lots of love to everyone - internet still down at home and people coming into the office limiting how much I can get on here....

Lesley xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Larkles, I dont know what to say. Surely someone would have picked this up earlier?  Are you getting a second opinion? You would think this is clear cut one way or another? You must be absolutely devasted but from what LesleyJ is saying there is still hope. I pray that you can get some answers and you still have a chance.

Haven't got time to do more personals at the moment but wanted to give you an update from us (will catch up over the weekend I promise)

I am going to give you two bananas    but we have to wait until Monday for the third.  We definately are clear for Down Syndrom and Patau's (Trisomy 13) but they need another day or so to confirm we are all clear for Edwards (Trisomy 1. However they are pretty confident that this will be clear also. I cannot tell you the relief we feel, my thumping headache just vanished and I feel wonderful again.  I know we are not out of the woods yet but we have decided to be positive now and tell people over the weekend as that is what we had planned. I hope we are not tempting fate! The stress and pain over the last few days have been unbearable so now we have decided to enjoy.

Thank you so much for all your support, I really couldn't have got through the last few days without you all. Will of course let you know on Monday and we have the 2 week wait for definately confirmation and to get through our miscarriage risk from the CVS but there will always be something wont there.

Thanks again

A very happy and relieved PennyP
xxxxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

So happy to hear your news!!  xoxoxoxxo


----------



## ElleJay

Pen - I have kept on logging is just to see if there was any news - I am so pleased for you and here's a couple of dancing bananas from me too - you've more than earned them!

 

You can have another on Monday when I am positive you will be getting more good news!

Lots of love - again - I am so pleased for you!

Lesley xxx


----------



## bron11

Pen brillant news, let it continue

Larkles - don't know what to say but dont give up hope.

Bron


----------



## Mandchris

Hello all 

Im a newbie, but have been following most of your stories for months, whilst lurking.  I just thought I would finally join you all!  Im currently in my 2ww, and going   .  I am having tx at Serum its my 3rd DE cycle 1 at IM and the others at Serum with the lovely Penny, (its my number 10 ivf), so I think its about time I got my turn!  Anyway I just wanted to say hi to you all.  I  have contact with Almamay (hello)!  and Jaydi! Hello, but I know so many of your stories I just haven tever said hi, so HI!  Sorry no personals.  Im day 8, so would appreciate any experiences of symptoms around this time? 

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Larkles - what shocking news - you def. need a second opinion hun - what does Stepan say? Hang in there - thinking of you..

Pen - so pleased to hear you had good news today

B.T.W. the petition is now up to 955 - it owuld be great if we could at least make it break 1,000 before the deadline tonight - can any of you lot think of people to ask to sign and/or threads to post on?

it's to get the gov. to ast on teh NICE guidelines of 3 IVF's...

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/FUNDINGIVF/

C'mon girls - let's make our voices heard!!!    

/links


----------



## earthe kitt

Penny Possy - so glad that things are looking up

Mini me - hello - hard work those first few weeks - things generally get better (i.e. sleep) once they start weaning - ignore all that stuff about 6 months - they will let you know when they want solids - mine were up to 3 consecutive bottles at 4.5 months when I decided perhaps they needed a bit of rice etc - they've virtually slept thru the night since

Larkles - a bit of a bolt from the blue - I would get a second opinion if I were you - have you been scanned at the clinic

MandChris - welcome to abroadies - good luck on the 2ww

Speak soon - Simpsons back on!

Jo XXXXXX


----------



## Sasha B

Pen, I'm loving those     I thought I'd include the third one for Monday as well. Have fun telling everyone the wonderful news over the weekend.

Larkles, what a shock. I would definitely e-mail Stepan and ask his opinion   

MandChris, welcome to our thread. Hope that the 2ww isn't too agonizing for you.

Tummy rumbling so off now to have my tea. Excuse the lack of personals.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Luisa8

Hi everyone,
Trying to post everyday to get to know you all... 

Larkles- Cant even begin to imagine how you must be feeling. I saw on your ticker you've had lots of tx... How can that not be picked up?? I hope you get some answers soon and really hope you are given some hope to carry on. 

Pen- Really pleased for you that you had good news today and Im convinced it'll be more good news on Monday. Then you can put it all behind you and relax and enjoy being pregnant. The worrying certainly doesnt seem to stop once you get that BFP? 

Lexley - Saw you're from Liverpool. Im originally from not far down the road from you... Widnes. Dont tell anyone though....  

Laura- Sorry to hear your DH couldnt be with you for your scan but glad that everything was going well and your "aliens" (??) are doing well. That reminds me of that series "V" where the baby alien popped out the ladies belly.. I'll shut up now cos you dont want to be reminded of that Im sure... 

Mandchris - Welcome. Im new on here too... gatecrashed a few days ago. Everyones really nice. Cant help you with the symptoms though.... I have had them, the sore (.)(.)etc but they must have been from the progesterone cos the result has always been a BFN   

Lots of love n hugz to everyone else.
Kath xxxxxxx


----------



## bron11

MandChris , welcome, 2ww can drive u insane but hold in there

Kath if you read my early post, and have a peek at my scan in gallery section, you have summerised my thoughts about little junior being a alien look alike when born.  Will love him no less!

Hope everyone has good weekend
Bron


----------



## Luisa8

Awwww Bron, just looked at your scan photo (didnt even know that gallery section existed ) 
Dyu know I have to say I can see the resemblance....Only joking!  He'll be gorgeous. I'll keep my fingers crossed that he doesnt take after your DH though..(ie a 9lb-er)  
xxxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Ladies,
I shouldn't be on here right now as J will wake in about 2 hours for the day and Lesleyj and DH will arrive tomorrow afternoon... but K will not sleep!  and niether can I... then I realized the meds I started today ( for lingering one most of coughs and cold and such) included a steriod I was only suppose to take in the morning... duh!  K is on her third bottle for the night and still not sleeping.  Earthe Kit I need help in the baby sleep  department!!  None of my kids are good sleepers it seems.  But I am sure it is my fault somehow.

I had to find out... Pen so very pleased for you... I am just certain all will be ok.        

Laura- boy + girl?  The french always say to me "Kings choice!"  meaning that is just the best I guess.  I think so so far!    

Lesley you won't read this before you arrive but glad you will be here as I will probably need your help keeping my eyes open tomorrow!   

And Larkles!!!!!  ****e!!!!     
I wish I wasn't here shaking my head in anger at the lack of competence you have been subject to... for 13 years of marriage!!  I am so sorry about this
  
and wish myself and others have not suffered the same.( I say this for benefit of newer readers cause I know you have been through this with me too and ALma May and others)  I remember all to well the day I finally saw ( on my own research) a GYN specializing in hysterscopy and him telling me that the polyps in my uterus would cause me to miscarry!  I just couldn't believe it!!!! How could it be possible everyone else missed it?  ( Not the only time I have said this in IVF journey either!!)  But somewhere inside I knew it .. I knew it was the problem and the answer.  I knew there was a reason to not give up. I knew there had to be a diagnosis; I would never accept "unexplained".  

I was angry too.  I wrote to my previous clinic; I wanted answers ( IMHO I think you should get a second opinion but my instinct is that if she found more then she was probably looking harder and using better equipment then others have)  Again IMHO You should probably use a lawyer as well as this is really unacceptable and I think you may get somewhere with it in UK- here I didn't even try.  

But first of all-  the good side.   
This cycle was a FET so that can be put on hold.  
ALthough more complicated then my simple polyp removal you will need to have an expert person to handle your case ( I can speak to DR Penny what she knows about this and any advise if you want)  My first thought would be better two uteruses then none or a bad one.  ( well that is what they said to me of DD's 2 left kidney )  If there is two then they likely were not even getting the embryos to the right spot.  Maybe one will need to be removed  ( maybe donated if that were the case)
Personally I would not want to be under the care any longer of someone that scanned me and did not see this... but that is me.

I remember feeling lighter when I walked out of that office that day.  Hope returned.  I was PG the next IVF.  I know this is true for Alma May too.  And some of the ladies that found they had Septums.  Maybe today was finally your lucky day?  Maybe there is once again hope?  maybe previous medical people will have to take care of the cost?  maybe .. just maybe you are now going to get there?  I really hope so Larkles.  We are here for you just like you have always been for so many of us.  Don't give up!!!

love,

Bonnie


----------



## Penelope Positive

Stupid O'clock post from me, did my usual wake up at 3am for a wee and couldnt get back to sleep. DH was snoring like a warthog so thought I would get up and enjoy my morning and catch up with my lovely abroadies. The birds are starting to sing and its nice being awake this time of day.

DivaB firstly thank you for checking in on me, yes we are relieved to have had a negative on the two and are hopeful for the final one on Monday to come back fine too. Its been one of the hardest weeks of our lives. We started telling people last night as planned though and are looking forward to the weekend. New picture of Baby PennyP in the gallery if you want a peak   Looks very cosy.

Bron your pictures are fabulous, I grabbed a screen shot of yours and then turned it around so I could have a better look, its so detailed!  Slightly alien like I grant you but wonderful just the same   Glad to hear things are all well with you.

Larkles did you manage to speak with your consultant? What are they saying? I am still in shock from your news and you must insist on some answers now. Keep positive, hopefully things will be explained and a solution possible   

MandChris welcome!  They are a great bunch here and will offer you tremendous support.  Hope the 2ww isnt driving you too nuts! When is your testing date? I had no real symptoms at all and lots of imaginary ones when I got BFNs so there really are no rules. The only daft one I can remember is that this time the pessaries seemed to be absorbing better   don't know if that was a giveaway or not but that was the only difference I can remember spotting.

Kath hope you are feeling at home here with us all. You are sooooo right about the worrying not stopping once you get that much longed for BFP in fact it can get worse. We have had two major scares already but have come through them both but are fully expecting other 'tests' along the way.  Having said that it is completely worth all the heartache especially after such a long journey and we are truly thankful every single day that we have our little one on board.  We pray with all our hearts that we will make it all the way but there is a long way to go and certainly some more sleepless nights in store, that I am convinced of!  Positivity really does help though!

SashaB thank you for my third dancing nanna, I will post my third on Monday hopefully   Its actually quite nerve racking telling people, I am expecting all sorts of reactions including some not so positive. I know a lot of people get c**p responses from their family sometimes but we don't really care, we couldnt be happier so will be my bovered eyes out  

LesleyJ, RSMUM and AlmaMay thank you for your support and congrats, its been lovely knowing you have all been watching over me.

Quick catch up with a few others.  Lexey, lovely to hear you sounding a bit brighter, sleep really does help doesn't it!  Crusoe hope your first week with your DS has been wonderful do tell us about it when you have a mo!  Bluebell hope you had a lovely week and a great birthday with DD what did you get up to?  Bonnie and your lovely family sending you big hugs. Laura and Jaydi how fast are your pregnancies going!  How are your bumps coming on? 

Sorry to everyone I haven't mentioned, its early and my brain hasn't engaged yet!

Have a lovely day

Penny P

PS - Bonnie you crazy gal, your post just jumped in before mine but nice to see someone else is up!  Extra hug for you and thank you for the lovely hugs you sent me xxx
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Pen-
Up?? I haven't gone to bed yet!!  Stupid me but that happens occassionally.  I will pay badly for it tomorrow as twins do not let you sleep in... ever!!!
And you  You need your sleep too PG lady!!  My ex was, still is a horrible bad snorer.. they have great stuff now at the pharmacies... try "doucenuit"  long lasting anti snore... acyually is fabricated in UK  on the box it says  Passion for life Healthcare LTD, 55 high st , Epsom KT19 8DH  It works better then the others I forced him to use and he did not complain as much.  My experience is that if he snores that badly he sleeps really hard and will never ever wake up to help with the baby.  Buy ear plugs too... I still sleep with them every night even now without him here.!  Helps not to hear the first turns and tosses of the babes.  

Nite or goodmorning rather!!!!!!!

bonnie


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi guys, again about to read and run (as ever) as have an ear infection that has spread to my face and I look like a hamster so have to go to the NHS walk in clinic.  

Just wanted to send a massive hug to Larkles- what an bit of news, and devastating I am sure. I just wanted to say that I know of a couple of ladies at SUK who were born with 2 wombs, one whose is tiny and you could never consider having transfer and (her surrogate had a little girl for them last year  ) and  I'm not sure about the story of the other one. There is a condition called MRKH that means your womb doesn't develop properly, although I am by no means diagnosing you and like Bonnie am hopeful the Docs could place embies in just the right place for you. I know it gives you something to investigate, and a second opinion is a really good idea. I am only saying there are options like we have gone with, if you can get your head round it.  I know it's not for everyone though. I do know Dr Penny has an excellent gynae surgeon who would take a good look and be able to tell you exactly what is wrong, she wanted to do that for me but I'd had enough medical intervention at the time. It makes me mad that it has taken so long for someone to tell you this, but it may just be someone with the wrong info. I am sure you're googling like mad right now.

Pen P- v.glad you are feeling upbeat, must have been a scare and a half. 

Crusoe- I hope you have had a fab (if exhausting week!) Will text you xx

Got to go,
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bron11

Morning or goodnight to those who have not been to bed yet

Pen your scan photo is lovely, nice facial features.

Have good day all. Bron xx


----------



## MrsBunny

OMG Larkles, what an awful shock you've had! It is unbelievable that this has not been seen before but as we know similar things have happened to others here. You must be feeling really bewildered. I know how much you were looking forward to this tx, trying something new and at a different clinic. Have you had any feedback from the specialist(?) you mentioned? Did you have your lining scan at a different place this time? Did you already know that your uterus was unusual? I hope that Stephan is able to help with this or advise you what to do. It is really difficult to postpone a tx when you are so close to it. But it is difficult to ignore this new piece of possible evidence as to what may have been stopping you getting pg before. I know you have other issues but as you feel you may be nearing the end of your journey it is best to investigate every possible avenue now, rather than later. 
Good luck with getting to the bottom of this and deciding what to do, and if I can help you in any way please let me know    

Pen, so pleased that your results are looking good! I hope you have a good weekend telling the people that matter - I assume that you won't be telling them about the tests and concentrate on the very positive fact that you are going to have a baby!  

Laura, glad your twins are doing well and looking nice and alien-like - that's how they should look! Sorry your DH couldn't be with you. My DD had her 20wk scan on Wednesday and yes, there was another alien! All is ok with her little one and they didn't want to find out the sex in the end. xx

Kath, my DH is from Widnes too and sometimes he doesn't like mentioning it, although I think there is some pride deep down somewhere   We live in Wirral. 

Bonnie, I love your straight talking posts! I hope you manage to take the steroid at the right time from now on - sleep is the thing you most need! Have a great weekend with the lovely Lesley  

Giggly, good luck going to the walk in clinic. And hope you feel better soon xx

Earthe Kitt, sorry you had a falling out with your son. Isn't it sweet when they say sorry? I agree with Bron though, the teenage years are by far the worst for falling out with your offspring, especially if they are girls!

Dawn, hope Friday 13th is lucky for you  

DivaB, enjoy your working week away - are you allowed to say where you are?

MandChris, welcome, I've seen your posts elsewhere and know you have had a long journey. As you must know, there are no rules when it comes to 2ww symptoms! Good luck with keeping sane, you're past the half way mark now  

Nats, I think you're right to wait a bit longer before testing, you brave girl  

LML thinking of you too  

Tinklebunny, hope you're holding out ok  

Love to RSMUM, Crusoe, Jaydi, Sasha, Mini-me, Alma May, Lexey, Bluebell and everyone.

Was going to try and get a lie-in today ready for tonight but I'm too excited! Maybe it's the thought of those bunny ears. Watch this space.

lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Mandchris

Thank you so much for the lovely welcome!  I posted then had to go to bed early, these utrogestan knock me out and it never seems to get any better.  I had a lot of cramping during the night and didnt sleep til late,as I was having to keep getting  up to pee !!!!! I feel a lot better this morning.

There are so many of you on here and I was shocked at how many had responded following my post, the serum board a little quieter.  Im no the best at personals - but I did read that someone recently had a septum found, I too was in this position after 20 years of tx (on and of), I dont think I ever had a hysteroscopy, just laps.  Im still angry about it, particularly as it may have been the reason for my mc off my twins early on!       So just wanted to say Im sorry for anyone that has had to go through this hell!

I test on Tuesday the 2nd March, im having bloods at GP this time, so I reckon I wont know until Wednesday, but it beats going to my old Clinic who charge me £70 for the pleasure!  Strangely I dont want to test until I have to, im usually a serial tester !! So today is day 9pt,4po. 

Sorry no personal but thanks again for the lovely welcome!

mANDY XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## larkles

Hi Ladies-I haven't been online all night, I just forgot to log off. 

Hi alcoholictart, I recognise your name from another board Hehe I laughed re your donkey braying, pay back time for sure  

Pen-let me know when you want the full show of banana’s 

Jaydi-thanks hun for you pm

Almamay-thank you for the link, will read in depth when my head is clearer

Cat-best of luck for your et and the dreaded 2ww

Earthkitt-so sorry to hear that you got verbal abuse from your little one ,so not needed but so happy he said sorry 

Tinlebunny –thanks for your recommendations re sa surrogacy

Hi Mandcheis-Welcome to the best board, you’re in lovely hands here, wishing you the best for your 2 ww-Penny in Athens has worked wonders and I really hope it’s your time

Bonnie-Thanks for your thoughts, I have been recommended another expert but he is now retired so not sure what to do, I will go elsewhere to have another opinion but at a price, I know that I have spent over £65,000.00 already and to be told yesterday it was too much for me, am not coping with my emotions at all, I just want to curl up and be with my cats and forget the world
Mrs Bunny and Gigglygirl-thanks for your thoughts

RSMUM-Stepan’s reply is as follows-

Dear Jenny
This is congenital defect and there is no way to change it, it is not true you will not be able to carry a baby, but is risky and we should put just one embryo to each cavity
There will be also increased  risk of miscarriage.
Let me know your decision
Yours Stepan
I have asked to go ahead with this-nothing to lose I suppose, might as well give it my last shot….
Lexey, Lesley, divab-sorry ladies but I have to leave for work now! Just what I don’t need this morning…

I stayed at a friends house last night as when dh heard the news he went a bit ballistic to put it mildly and i couldn't bear to have his cr*p in my face when I don't think he can understand what I was going through 

I have had a call from the clinic yesterday about 4.30pm to say I should have a 3d scan so have one booked for Monday afternoon

Where do I go girls, I have a strong maternal instinct and this is killing me   , should I just give up and offer my love and devotion to others(animals)  or put my love into other things, am just so all over the place at the moment, thank you so much for all your replies, I don't know where to go at moment, am so so upset, it was me all along

Larkles


----------



## Luisa8

Morning everyone,
Larkles- I feel so bad for you... you must be devastated. I can only imagine its like being knocked down by a car only to get up and then be knocked down again but by a truck. 
I think that if I was you I would also go ahead... I mean while you are being given hope you must go with that and try not to lose it. I dont know your full tx history (being new on here) but if are being told it IS possible and that it CAN happen then you really need to try and focus all your positive energy into this cycle and give it your very best shot. (I should listen to my own advise at times.... I know its easy for me to say) How close are you to ET? Lots of love to you larkles  and a massive amount of .

MrsBunny - Did your DH go to WadeDeacon school? We're the same age (re your ticker).....  

Lexey- I left Widnes when I was 18 (a loooooong time ago) and have since lived in different parts of Spain... Im in Lanzarote now and am sort of stuck here cos my DH is from here  Funny, people come here for their hols but I spend my hols in Widnes . My parents are still there so I go back often.

A few of you ladies are VERY early risers... 

Love to all
Kath xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Quick hello to everyone at Mum's with a dodgy internet connection...

Larkles - sorry you are having such a difficult time...  

Pen - very pleased fo you!! Thought of you this morning when eating my banana!!

Mandy - welcome - I am testing Tuesday too. Have to say not feeling too many symptoms, feel pretty well - not sure if that's good or bad, just going with the flow...     for you on Tues

Hello Nats, fellow 2WW-er!

Signed the petition and had DH do it too, so thats 2 more...
Best to all of you,

LML  xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Sorry Ive been a bit post and run this past week. Ive been very busy and still struggling with a slight headache from coming off the steroids. I should be off them soon so Ill be my normal miserable self soon.  Oh the joy!

Larkles  Take your time. Youve just been hit with massive news. So has your DH. When I found out I had the uterine septum and it was removed I felt exhilarated at first and then very upset. DH went straight to upset. Im still struggling with it. Just this week I became morose thinking that if the septum had been found when we first started asking medicine for help we would have never have had to go through 11 IVFs let alone everything else.

The emotional pain is too much that is why I dont think Ive cried properly about it. Im afraid that if I start to cry Ill never stop. I also get upset about the money that I spent on cycles that were never going to work. My mother left me a nice amount money when she died 6 years ago and I spent it all, mainly on wasted treatments. I feel like I was robbed but I wasnt. It is worse than that, I happily handed the money over thinking these people would help me with our dream of a family. What a waste. All of it. Not just the money but the tears, the time, the hope, the dreams.

I thank my lucky stars for the day I met Penny and she gave me back the most precious ingredient needed for IF TX. Hope. I wouldnt have found Penny with out Bonnie. I would still be wondering why all our TXs never worked. Even if I wasnt pg right now I think just knowing that I wasnt crazy and there actually was a real cause to our IF I was a relief.

I try and look forward. Actually, I FORCED myself to look forward because my natural inclination was to crawl in a hole and die. I gave myself a slap whenever I headed down that route. I reminded myself that I was only 43 when we found the problem and that we still had time to try and deal with it. The biggest relief was that we knew the scale of the problem instead of being unexplained or as I like to call it, too stupid to figure things out.

You now know what you are dealing with and that is going to make a huge difference. You can make informed decisions based on that rather than being in the dark. This Yahoo Group really helped me when I first found out about Mullerian Anomalities which septums and didelphys uteruses (two uterus) fall into. Im sure you will find ladies there who have experience of two uteruses and how they started their families.

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/MullerianAnomalies/

Sadly, you arent alone finding out what the problem was very late into your IF journey. There too many Abroadies who understand far too well. We can get you through this.

Crusoe  Thinking of you the first weekend you are together as a family. Im so happy for the three of you. 

LML and Nats  Hang in there.  

Bonnie and Lesley  Have a wonderful time in Paris together. I so wish I was able to join you!!

Pen  Im so happy you are over the first two hurdles. Im sure with your momentum you will clear the third on Monday no problem. I didnt get a chance to say this before but I was pleased that when they found a problem with the scan they were able to do the CVS the same day and you had the results in a matter of days instead of weeks. I know it still must have been torture waiting days. When I asked about the NT scan and the possibility of a less than positive outcome they said I would have to wait two weeks for the NT results and then another week for the CVS and then more time after that for the CVS results!

Earthkitt  I still cringe about the things I said to my mother when I was a child.  Im glad your DS has the maturity as such a tender age to have realised he hurt your feelings and apologise. Its easy to say things but it is very grown up to take responsibility for the effect your words have. I know people in their 60s who still havent matured to that level.

Jaydi  Your in-laws are obviously not mature enough to take responsibility for the consequences of their hurtful words and behaviour. One thing I do know is that they will regret their behaviour when your baby arrives.

Skirtgirl  Thinking of you for your beta today. 

Dawn  I hope you have good weather for your flight and your biopsy goes ahead without any more excitement!

Laura  So pleased your scan went well. I think a few tears here and there are to be expected.

Kath  Welcome! Looking forward to getting to know you. Do you live in Lanzarote? What brought you out there? DH and I just love the place. Weve been there on holiday 5 times over the years. We stayed in Famara the last time in that crazy development where all the houses are round. We always say that when we win the lottery we are buying a round house in Famara.

Mandy  So glad you joined the Abroadies. I knew the girls would make you feel welcome. There are quite a few of Pennys girls here.

Sasha  I still need to send you the information about the IF lecture at Gresham College on 11 March. Actually, Ill put link here because maybe some of the other Abroadies might be interested in coming.

http://www.gresham.ac.uk/event.asp?PageId=45&EventId=845

Lexey  You are sounding perkier. Hope sleeping at night is helping.

Mini-me  Hope you are enjoying family life.

Bron  Im so sorry you arent sleeping and feeling any better. If you arent feeling well then you arent letting anybody down. You probably pushed yourself to hard so you didnt let anybody down and you got to the point that you broke down and needed to be driven home. Sending you a big 

Diva  I could really relate to what you said about people scanning you and making comments about your ovaries. We think that medicine is a science but it isnt. Medicine is an art that uses science. So many things but especially scans are subjective.

Roze  Hi and how are you and DD??

Cat and RSMUM  Any time schedule for your next cycle?

Bel  Good to see you posting. How are you?

Mrs B  Hope you have a wonderful time dancing the night away at your DDs wedding. Shame that the ex is such and idiot. Your DH sounds like a lovely man as he is more interested in your DDs happiness then proving a point to the ex.

Bluebell  How are you? What are you up to?

San  How are your plans going for getting back to see Penny.

Hi to anybody else Ive missed.

I'm off to the Tate Modern with DH to look at sticks. I'm also meeting a friend tonight to go see the Wrestler.

x

/links


----------



## Luisa8

Almamay!
Well done on having found Famara! So many holidaymakers miss it and just stick to the usual resorts. It's a beautiful place and I used to spend lots of time there in my "surfer chasing" days. Those days are long gone now of course (not a pretty sight in a bikini)  .
Kath xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Larkles - I would tend to agree with B123 - it's not as if it's a fresh cycle and you (or a precious donor) have e been stimming for a week or two

If your frosties are still in the freezer - they're safe where they are and it may be worth getting a 2nd opinion from Dr P  before progressing and thawing them out

Look how well AlmaMay did  - her frosties were "parked" for a while as well until she got herself sorted with Dr P

It would just be so sad to go through the expense of FET and worse, the emotional pain of a 2ww if you have (and your doc) have any doubts

Good luck and    

Love to the 2ww'ers - not long now girls    

Jo XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Newday

B123 not sure if you have read (if it's on this board or another) the response Stepan has given. There is nothing that can be done re 2 uteri |(sp) but they can put one embryo in each. Chances of MC are hogher but people have had babies like this
Dawn


----------



## AlmaMay

Dawn – I think Bonnie was trying to help Larkles with a second opinion and I’m sure she wasn’t trying to undermine Stephan’s advice.  As I said in my previous post, medicine is an art and is subjective.  What one doctor thinks is impossible another doctor treats successfully every day.  

Uterine Didelphys (two uterus) is not as unusual as you might think.  They are part of the Mullarian Anomality spectrum which is related to what I had, uterine septum.  Here is a story that is personal to me that you might find interesting.

In April last year, two months before I had my hysteroscopy that found and removed my uterine septum, DH and I went to Sicily.  I have always wanted to go to Sicily because it is spectacularly beautiful but also because my father’s mother’s family are from there.  I thought the visit would be much more interesting if I also did some research on my family history while I was there.

Before I left I found the names of the villages that my great grandmother (GGM) and great grandfather (GGF) were from using the Elis Island web site.  By coincidence the villages were only a 15 minute drive from where we had booked to stay.  The first village we went to was that of my GGF and it in a beautiful setting but it was a bit run down.  

I had written all the information that I knew about my GGF down and some questions in Italian and we went to the village hall.  There were three  wonderful Sicilian ladies in the registrar office seemed to get very excited about helping me when I explained that I was looking for information for my GGF who had left for New York 100 years earlier.  I am ashamed to say my Italian is very, very poor.  

The ladies found my GGF’s birth certificate and then kept looking for his parents and siblings.  There was huge excitement when the ladies found that my GGF had a brother and a sister born two days apart.  The ladies kept checking and re-checking because the births were two days apart but the birth certificates said that they were “Gemelli” twins.  

After we found out this information I was frightened for my poor great great grandmother giving birth not only to twins in 1875 but two days apart.  There would not have been any medical help for her or the babies and both of her twins lived.  

Then in June I found I had the uterine septum and started to do research I discovered information about two uterus’.  This would be the only logical explanation for the birth of my GGF’s brother and sister.  My great great grandmother gave birth to three other singleton births as well as the twins and almost all went on to marry.  

I don’t know if Mullarian Anomalities run in families because I haven’t done enough research on the subject.  I hope to give birth 134 years after my great great grandmother gave birth to her twins two days apart.  

I think Larkles would benefit from a second opinion to confirm her diagnosis and suggested treatment.  It’s not necessary but it can’t hurt.


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies-  have just now had a chance to jump on here... have had a very lovely special visit from Leslyj and DH.  I thought they were staying longer so was very sad to see them go.      D home safe and sound from her poney club-- although said no one would play with her   I am assuming she was speaking French while there  She is pretty brave just to go on her own like that.

Larkles-  I hope you are getting back on line as that certianly not great timing for you, poor thing..  When it rains it pours huh?  (Reminds me of that horrible time when I suddenly got banned just when I was going through that drawn-out chem preg.  -  Thanks to you lovelies who pulled me out of that void)  I hope you get some further clarity tomorrow with the 3D scan.  Great job on getting that appt. so fast.  
It seems that there is possibility for pregancy and IMHO that person who scanned you might not have shocked you so badly if she had not said it was impossible!    I know someone who a few months back went for a routine mamo because her mother had a tumour removed.  The "bedside manner" was appalling!- The scanner found some tumours and right then and there told her it was terrible and inoperable!! She fell apart totally.  She has since had a breast removed and back to her previous life, TG! ) SO despite what the scanner finds and says it is important that a specialist DR. is advising you I believe.  I do so hope you can find the best help on this problem.

Dawn-  Sorry  -  I am in no way  "down" on DR. Stephan's care, not at all.  I would have likely gone to him had I not lucked out ending up at Serum when I did.  
I already was familiar with Czech Rep from Fertimed and previous visits and friends living there.  From what I followed on FF he was/ is doing good work, very likeable and having great success.  Sounds good to me!  I think it is quite hard at times for the foreign clinics dealing with us abroadies as they are not the ones covering us on everything( scans, test, meds, etc)  from start to finish.
I only mentioned about DR. P because of the link with the findings of these septums in several people.    My only question that I have in my head was did he scan her uterus himself and not see this? ( It seems he wouldn't be the only one then) As this cycle for Jen is a FET then he would have had to done an ultrasound  when she went for the previous fresh cycle wouldn't he?  Either he did not because of the ones she had done in UK or possibly this is not so easy to detect??  I don't know.  I would have thought a dye test would easily show this?

ALma May-  You are obviously more up on all this because of your recent septum removal, I believe by the surgeon she uses?.. and you are such a good researcher as well of course.  
That is an amazing story actually about your GGM!  Wow.  Fascinating, really.  

Have to say goodnight for now to everyone else.  Check in tomorrow to see how you are all.

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## nats210

Hi Ladies
just letting you know I got a BFN. Really disppointed as I was feeling rather positive this time, embies thawed well had 3 put back, have been feeling a bit off colour for the last few days, heavy & veiny boobs  and tired. I know you shouldn't read anything into symptoms I'm annoyed I let myself. Now just need to find out when i can go again for the other embies. Tested yesterday and had the tears, today was just double confirmation and feel better now just want to get going again.

Larkles my heart goes out to you how cruel to be given this information after so long. I would when you are ready and in the right frame of mind go back to previous clinics and demand some answers, while it won't change the info it may lead to some compensation which you can use in the future. Take you time this is such a lot to take on for both of you.

Pen delighted to read the news, 2 bananas down 1 to go xx

Will catch up later
Nats xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Nats am so sorry sweetheart   

Its just horrid when you have symptoms and you get a bad result but so lovely that you are already thinking about going back for your next batch, hopefully this will be the one.  It always helps to get over a bad result if you can focus on the future but do give yourself some time to be sad its such a hard thing to have to go through. Sending you the biggest hug   

Pen
xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Nats - so sorry to hear about your BFN - logged on especially to find out how you had got on.   

Lexey, please pass on best wishes to Larkles.

Hope you all have this lovely sunshine we have got on the south coast.

LML x


----------



## bron11

Nats - so sorry, your emotions must be all over the place presently.  Take time out to grieve and get your head around the outcome.  Be good to yourself and your husband.  It takes a while to get back on some sort of track but you will get there.  Crying is good.  Take care lots of hugs   Bron

Larkes - hope you get on line soon.  Sending support to you.

Pen hope you get good results today.

LML - fingers crossed.

Hi to everone else.  Bronxx


----------



## larkles

Morning Ladies

Thank you so much for all of your replies, not having internet over the weekend really p*ssed me off but now can have a good read

Almamay-Thank you for your wealth of knowledge and links, it was very interesting to read my diagnosis and more research will be done in the next coming weeks. On my report it says I have Uterus Didelphus with two cavities. Maybe I reacted a bit over the top on Friday, as reading through on the internet, it seems that quite a few people have this and go on to have children. I think am going to try a 2nd opinion

I decided not to have the 3d scan until we get from Vienna, as leaving on Wednesday morning for 4 days, just want to have a break to get my head around things

I have stopped the drugs and the treatment as requested, Stepan said he would keep the fet for end April time if still wanted to go ahead

Bonnie-Thanks for your comments, yes although I felt devasted I also felt relief that I knew what was happening now. 

Lexey-am just off to buy the Daily mirror, thanks hun

Nats-so sorry to hear your news  

Thanks for all your support, really appreciate it  

Larkles
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Nats, so sorry about your BFN    I know you had high hopes this time and it just doesn't seem fair.
Take good care of yourselves, lots of love    

Larkles, I must say that I'm glad you're postponing your tx this week - having tx just after getting such a shock didn't really seem the right thing to do. I'm also glad that you are going to get away to Vienna anyway. It will give you a bit of breathing space at this difficult time. I hope DH is a bit more sympathetic now and that you can talk together about the situation. Big hugs and enjoy your time away   

Alma May, what an amazing story about your GGF and GGM. And them having twins 2 days apart! It would be fascinating to find out whether the Mullarian anomolies run in families. Having done much family history research myself, I'm rather jealous of you finding your ancestors in Sicily. You must have made the day of those ladies in the register office!

Pen, fingers crossed for that other banana 

I survived the hen night - in fact I think I survived a lot better than some of the younger ones! I know I drank more than them (I think this was probably because I had more money in my purse   ) and I wasn't moaning about being tired the day after! I'm rather proud of myself. We had a great time, the best bit for my DD was the private karaoke booth we hired - she sung her little heart out! And she looked so sweet in her angel wings, and her fluffy tiara with veil. She had a black dress on so her bump wasn't showing too much but it's grown a lot in the past week! We enjoyed wearing the bunny ears - it's amazing that so many drunken men want to talk to girls who are wearing bunny ears (mainly the younger ones you understand)  
You'll have to wait for a picture as they're on DD's camera.

Love to all
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Luisa8

Nats- Just wanted to say Im so sorry about your BFN . I was told by my clinic after one of my BFN's that I could have tried again straight away on the next cycle, after AF, I chose to wait a couple of months though. I always feel the same as you after a BFN, that I just want to do it again asap.... not sure its to be recommended though. Look after yourself. 

Mrs Bunny - Your DD's hen night sounds fun. Those youngys are lightweights arent they... 

Larkles - Massive   to you..

Hello to everyone else 

Kath xxx


----------



## Newday

Larkles

if your going to Vienna why not pop across to Brno and get Stepan to scan you too then he can see for himself whats going on. It's only 1 1/2 hours away could do it in a morning

Dawn


----------



## Sasha B

Nats, I am so very sorry to hear of your BFN. It is just cruel because you get your hopes up only to be disappointed. Everything can be so perfect and yet the end result is still out of your control. Please take care of your self. 

Larkles, just sending you an extra special     . As Dawn says, it would be wise to pop over to Brno for Stepan to scan you, then at least he has seen you firsthand and he might be able to give you a better idea of the success rate in your individual case. It is a shock though and one that you will need time to come to terms with. Lots of love.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Nat - I'm so very sorry to hear your news today.  That is so upsetting especially as everything seemed to be going so well.  Big hugs to you.               

Larkles - I'm glad AlmaMay's fabby research has helped you - it helped me to find out all about mullerian anomalies too I didn't know anything at all before that.  I think it's great you're going to take a break away from it all in Vienna - trips always do you good I remember.  Have been thinking of you over the weekend.  Look after yourself.  

Mandy - crossing everything for you.  

Pen - wonderful news  

Laura - sorry you had such a difficult time going for your scan.  I really feel for you.  I'm glad it was all good news.  You are being so courageous - another Abroadies phenomenal woman.  

Love to all 

Jaydi xx


----------



## Laura68

Hello my dear Abroadies

So much news since I was last able to log on.

Firstly, Nats, so very sorry to of your BFN.     Not fair.  It's good to be able to look forward to the next tx, but do make sure you are mentally prepared for it too, as it takes so much out of you to get a BFN.

Larkles- I couldn't believe it when I read your post.  There was an article in the paper this morning about a 21 year old who has just had twins from two different uteruses.  I also remember seeing a doc on TV about a lady in the same position.  They actually filmed her c-section - it was amazing.  Both babes came out fine, if a little early.  So as all the other girls have said, hope is not dead yet, you just have a new knowledge of your condition.  So pleased to read you have postponed your FET.  Take some time to get used to the news, do some more research, get more opinions and really prepare yourself for TX.  You mentioned Dr Gibb - was your scan at Birth Company?  That is where I found out I was having ID twins.  The sonographer could not believe that at my previous scan, two weeks before, the sonographer had not spotted two beans.  She was very snooty about it, but I have to say, I think Birth Company have incredible, state of the art scanning equipment - it was so clear.  Where I'd been before, it was the classic fuzzy grey stuff.  So this is perhaps why she was able to spot your uterus so clearly and easily.  Still, it is unforgiveable that years of tx failed to spot something so important.  I really hope you get the answers you need over the next few weeks and are able to assess your new chances of carrying a child.

Giggly - lovely to see your post, as you are living proof that surrogacy can work!  It's something else for Larkles to consider if necessary.  I just love seeing your ticker  - you're almost on the home straight now!!  Hope your ear infection is on the way out.

Bonnie and Lesley - sounds like you had a great weekend together.

AlmaMay - fascinating to read about your Great Grandmother.  I understand that uterine anomalies such as having two is a congenital condition, and therefore inherited.  My friend also has two uteri (and only one kidney - the two things are apparently related).  She thought she was just a freak of nature when she was a teenager, but has since found out that her brother had some quirks of anatomy also related to the same condition, and it sounds likely that her mum has some too, though managed to have three children without any problems.  So yes, it seems likely it is in some way inherited and perhaps comes out as a septum in some and two uteri in others.  Thank goodness for Bonnie and Dr Penny.  You describe so well how you feel about the wasted years, money and emotions.  You've travelled such a long way to get here.  But here you are!!  With your baby on the way.  And you didn't even have to use donor eggs.  (Of that, I am a little jealous!)  Hope your house clear out is going well.  I am about to start mine.  So much junk, so much room to make!

Bron - I will check out your scan pic when I've posted.  I think they all look like aliens on the scans, don't they!  My friend christened mine "Cyclops" and "Overhang".  Hmmm.... I think lots of women worry about the birth - do you have a plan yet?  Home or hospital?  When I saw the consultant the other day, he basically told me with ID twins I should have a c-section at around 37 weeks, so it's out of my hands really, and of course they may even come before that.  You will feel better when you have your birth plan in place - and your DH has his instruactions of how to deal with you swearing at him and breaking his fingers!  

Mandy - welcome to Abroadies.  And good luck for the rest of your 2ww - not long now in fact.  As all the ladies on here will remember, I had absolutely NO symptoms whatsoever.  No sore boobs, no tugging, no cramping, no tiredness.  Nothing.  In fact, I first tested negative.  So don't worry if you have had no symptoms at all.  Good luck.

Jo - sorry your little boy was nasty to you.  Kids can be so cruel.  My friend's little boy told my mum she was "too old" when she offered to play with him and she is still smarting from it.  He's six and she's 71, so strictly speaking, he was right!

Mrs B - loved reading about your night out, especially about beating all those "kids" on the drinking and staying up late front.  Karaoke sounds great - I'm going for a friend's hen do on Wednesday. I've got an awful voice, but it's so cathertic isn't it!  Hope it made you feel so much better.  I bet you did get chatted up not just the 20-somethings.

Diva / Bonnie - lovely as it would be to have one of each, I know my twins have to be same sex as they are identical.  I can't wait to find out - I think I need to be as prepared as possible, especially as the room they will go in is currently blue.  Not long til you see Penny again.  Am excited for you.  

Jaydi - thanks - I don't feel courageous when I'm crying on the shoulder of a poor woman I've only just met!   I'm going to try and go in positive next time (20 weeks).  I can tell they're growing - DH now says I look like I've swallowed a bowling ball....   Good luck this week with your scan.  Fingers crossed that fibroid has gone or shrunk.  What day is it?  Will you find out sex?

LML - good luck for testing tomorrow.  

Kath - you are doing brilliantly getting to know everyone.  Very impressed, especially considering how very busy it is on here at the moment.  So your DH is a yummy Spaniard?     The more I hear about Lanzarote the more I like it - why does it get a bad press sometimes?  Is it just the package hols bit that isn't very nice? the round houses sound amazing... maybe that's where DH and I could fit a hols before I pop.

Pen - any more news yet?  So pleased for your results so far.    
You see, we told you so!!!  You know with a CVS they can tell you the sex.... do you want to know?

Hello to everyone else.

Love Laura
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi girls, I'm more confused than ever my HCG has dropped but it is still at 219, i realise a massive drop from 1776 on the 25/02. my doctor told me to stop all medication and that because of the sharp drop that it is all over.


----------



## MrsBunny

Tinklebunny, so so sorry to hear this. It's just so unfair that this should happen.
The HCG does take a while to leave your body completely. 
Look after yourself at this difficult time. Sending big hugs to you    

Mrs Bunny xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Sorry for the quick post but just wanted to give you a quick update as I know some of you (me included!) are waiting to get that third banana dancing.

Very annoyingly, not to mention a little upsettingly, they still cannot give us an all clear. Apparantly its quite common that they cannot get a conclusive result one way or another but we may have to wait another week for the final one.  Obviously am now worried sick again and no amount of saying its probably going to be fine is enough but there is nothing I can do except wait.  The hospital are being kind and have said they will call tomorrow to try and give us some indication as to when they will have a result but this is soooooo hard.

I am of course trying to remain upbeat and we had a lovely weekend telling my family so that was lovely but now all I want is to be able to relax and enjoy my pregnancy without having to worry myself sick everyday.  There always seems to be something.

Sorry really didn't mean that to turn in to a big moan, I am just worried, hope you will forgive me.

Tinklebunny I am so sorry to hear your news   look after yourself.

Laura again thank you for you PM and for your two dancers, I hope to have another one added in a few days. Oh and yes we are going to ask them the sex IF and only if things all come back ok.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Mandchris

Nat - Im so sorry you got a BFN    .  I started straight after my last BFN, last month, im now thinking Ii may have been to soon for me, I now have AF pains so may have a BFN tomorrow.

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow       

Sorry no personals, so many have posted I fond it difficult to keep up!

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura68

hang in there Mandy.  Symtoms could mean anything at this stage.

Pen - so frustrating and worrying for you.  Hold your nerve if you can.  Am sure you will get an answer soon.  I guess they just want to do the most detailed analysis so they can be sure of the answer before they give it to you.  

Tinkelbunny - so sorry to hear your news.  I was hoping your HCG would level out after that first drop.    Look after yourself.

Good luck for tomorrow LML.

Laura xx


----------



## earthe kitt

Nats 210     So sorry

Pen Pos - welcome to the world of parenthood. I am pretty sure that uncertain is a euphamism for "it's OK but we're not 100% sure and don't want to tell you.
This is your story for the next 21 years

There are no certainties when you're a mum - there's bound to be summat or other most of the time - and just you wait until your precious one starts school - they throw even more uncertainties at you  
My boy has his mega condition but we also have to deal with occasional - he ay be partially deaf and need a hearing aid - then all is ok - now we're back to being partially deaf
"He appears to have a problem with nerve supply to his bladder - hence he can go 36 hours without a pee then fill up a jug"
Next time you se them they aren't even interested

The more we let the docs look at our babes and bodies the more they find out stuff which may or may not be a problem - trouble  is these days they have to tell us their concerns. In the old days they told us nowt unless it was confirmed - nowadays, they cover their backs by telling us everything that pases thru their brains

Causes more stress than anything - it's madness - but they have to cover their backs - their malpractice insurance costs a bomb. I know a case at work where a tenant  sued a doctor  (and won) for telling her he wanted to do  a HIV test - it was negative but she sued for telling her it was a concern - claimed she was traumatised. Yet the advice dox get is that if they do a test without consent its assault!

As AlmaMay says - medicine is more of an art than a science - I'm firmly with her on that one. They just like to pretend it's a science - backed up by their occasional successes in order to justify their high wages and fees!

Having said all that - I think the cardiology team at GOSH are the best, most fantastic people who have ever walked this earth  

Thoughts to everyone testing this week - just making a cake for twins birthday tomorrow so a bit busy

Love Jo XXXXX


----------



## Penelope Positive

Jo thank you for that lovely post and for putting things in perspective. I am cautiously optimistic that you are right but in some ways I wish that we had never looked for problems and then we would be happy in our ignorant bliss, there is lot to be said for the 'old days' where you just went through your pregnancy not knowing anything. But then again...

Anyway your post really really helped me thank you lovely   and of course a massive Happy Birthday to the twins for tomorrow!    

Laura thank you for your words of encouragement, am trying to hang in there  

Pen
xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Nats - I'm so sorry to hear your news  Look after yourself

Tinklebunny - I was hoping too that your HCG would level out and start to climb again  Mrs B is right it take a while for it to leave your body.

Larkles - Like I said, take your time. If there is anything else I can help with please don't hesitate to ask. Knowledge = Power. It is a terrible shock and DH and I reacted differently so that took a little time to not talk at cross purposes. I think some time away together sounds lovely. I've never been to Vienna but I've heard it is romantic. Have some Sacher Tort for me!!!

Earthe Kitt - It is so true!! Sometimes it makes you think these doctors are making things up. I trust the Abroadies for advice more than I would trust most doctors and that's the truth!

Pen - You might want to have a look at this website if you haven't already. I found it helpful before I went for my 12 week scans. It helps explain things and there is a helpline if you need to talk:

http://www.arc-uk.org/

Mandy - I'm sending you lots of strenght and love for testing tomorrow      Please may this be the one. x

Laura - It makes sense that there might be a family connection for Mullarian Anomalities, I suspect it is. My aunt on the Sicilian side of the family (father's) was born with only one kidney and as you said it is in the spectrum of congenital defects. I've had my own kidney problems over the years. I am still waiting for my MTHFR results but if I have it then that comes from my father's side of the family as well.

Bonnie and Lesley - I want details of your visit!

Kath - You haven't said but what brought you out to the wonderful island of Lanzarote? How long have you been there? I have no idea why it has a strange reputation in the UK. When anybody has made a not so nice comment about going to Lanzarote I aways say, "You obviously haven't been." And they haven't because anybody who has been loves the place.

LML - All the best for testing tomorrow  

Jaydi - How are you feeling? Are you enjoying the second trimester? Once I'm off these steroids I plan to start to enjoy it. Have you felt and movements? I just feel light pinching which is my insides moving around.

Mrs B - You made me LOL! Men seem to love women in bunny ears. Hugh Heffner figured that out 50 years ago.

Hi to everybody else! Hope you are well.

/links


----------



## three_stars

Good grief.  I was writing this post off and on in Word so I wouldn't lose it and now have of it is probably repeat...    Now no time to rewrite it...  here goes:

Nats-  so sorry it was not able to happen this time.  It is always a hard blow.  I am glad you had a conclusive result though and so can give a good cry, turn the page and then have a clear start for planning your next attempt.     

Tinkelbunny-  Yes he is probably right,  So very heartbroken and  sorry to hear this.  The HCG leaves will drop off over next few days maybe weeks even as I recall having to test on and on once before due to scheduling a surgery afterwards.  There was so much hope from your high numbers.      

Larkles-  HI!   Glad you are connected again.  You certainly did not overreact... I think any one would have been shocked in your situation.  I I had a chance review on your reprofit tx.  If I understand correctly you did not have a scan out there so he would have been relying on what you had done in the UK.  That makes a lot more sense now.  Dawn and Sasha mentioned maybe you should pass over to the clinic anyway and have a scan and meet up to discuss further when you hop over to Vienna..  That would probably really be a help to you... meds if you need anything, etc... it is really easy to take the trains over there.  
Especially think it is good to wait if you want time to reconsider using your DH sperm instead of the donor FET now that maybe that was not the problem...although the donor fet would be easier, less expensive and you already had DH on board about it... and you may still need to try several attempts...... it does give you so much to think about but new options too which is exciting for you.  Having the donor children I now have I can say I would not change a thing, no regrets.  They are my perfect miracles.

Sounds like this Birth Place is spot on for quality scans then.  I can relate to the huge variance in quality of equipment and also interest and skill of the sonographer as well.  I always tried to look and watch as I was very fascinated and over the years can spot most of everything.. when you suddenly see your womb on a good clear scan you will notice the difference.  Not yet a digital snapshot but a far cry from the fuzzy BW fax type images.  And then when you see inside with the hysterscopy cam... 3d and just amazing to see.  I eventually became good friends with  one radiologist.  ....too bad for me when one day he introduced me to his partner ( was hoping he was single!!)  But all turned out well as she had done IVF after she lost her tubes due to ectopic pG and she is the one that set me on the path of the specialist GYn for hysterscopy, that led to surgery and finally DD!!!  

My friend took special pride in being able to really help people by his devotion and skill in his work. 

Alma May-  I hope you are taking it easy and not getting too crazy with spring cleaning!  
You hugh H comment cracked me up... you're so right.  ANd he is so rich. 

Lesleyj-  we miss you already.  Weather is amazing suddenly and saw daffodils blooming today!!!       ( daisies but close enough)
I am still bouncing off the walls, again only one hour sleep last night.  I looked at the side affects of the meds the DR. gave me on Friday-  6 mg cortocoid and the expectorant both list insomnia, as well as the hot feeling and red face I was having (I again  thought it was the menopause spector coming to get me!!!)  I actually feel amazing and would love to have this much energy all the time but people might think I was on speed or something ( well kind of am in a way ... reminds me of the scene of Alex the lion in Madagascar after he goes for a run with the Zebra and he gets his mojo back.!!!!
I now have new insight into why athletes continue to try to sneak the stuff.    I suppose the mega sugary cake I made does not help either... SInce you wouldn't take any, guess who is snacking on it  Hope your tummy is ok now.

Jo=  Happy Happy Birthday Birthday  ( that was sung to the tune of bear in the big blue house live-  great for 2 yr olds if you don't have it)    Have a super duper double 2 yr old fete!!!!

Crusoe-  I have been thinking of you and wondering how your first week is going with your DS.  Hope all is well for your new little family 

Laura-  Good the room is blue-  fine for boy or girl.. other way round could have gotten some raised eyebrows from visitors!

LML-  already tomorrow testing... seems that flew by..  You must be nervous.. Fingers crossed.  

Mrs Bunny - thanks for your note and glad you had a good time.  Such a big event in the night of a parent and good to have it pass as a fun time for you.

Jaydi-  I was thinking of your itching skin as I was itching all over the lasty two days so maybe also for you it was just your meds casuing it??  I think you said it is gone now??  You feeling Ok?

Mandy-  Hoping you are wrong about tomorrow-- good luck.    

Pen-  I am sorry you do not have a concrete answer now.        There seems to always be something to worry about and after they arrive safe and sound then all new worries set in.  I have yet to meet a parent ( at least a FF type one) that does not worry.  I hope your worries end up only being for simpler common things.  ( just read Jo's post.. I see we think alike)

Hello to those I missed... 
Nite,

Bonnie


----------



## RSMUM

is it lml and mandanchris testing 2mrw?? if so       to you both -


----------



## nats210

Thank you for all your kind words about my BFN. I am feeling ok now had my tears earlier now just want to move on. I think having DS certainly helps as always 1 look at his little face makes us thank god he is with us but also broke my heart yesterday when i am unable to give him a sibling. i know lots of people who don't have siblings and are perfectly happy it's just somethimng we feel strongly about.

Does anyone have any advice on any tests I should maybe consider before my next tx. So far my only issue was premature menopause and we were so lucky to fall first time with DE, clinic advise checking thyroid levels TSH, T3 and T4 . Has anyone had these donw?

LML & Mandanchris everything crossed for you both.

Tinklebunny i am so sorry what a cruel blow take care of yourself.

love to all
nats
x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just a quick one to wish mandchris and LML lots of luck for testing today         hope the day brings some happy news!

Pen
xxx


----------



## Mandchris

Hey all

Thanks for all your support, i did a HPt and it was a BFN    Have bloods later but wont get results until tomorrow, i have cramping on and off as i usually do so im not too hopeful!  This is hell!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Mandy - sorry to hear the HPT is negative - I hope it's just that it's too early for an HPT - my old clinic said it was accurate two days after the HCG blood test day.  The two times I've had a BFP I had no symptoms but AF aching !  I'm crossing everything for you - how difficult you have to wait until tomorrow for the results.  Hang in there.  The 2ww is truly hell.      

LML - good luck to you too today - hope dogster is taking care of you      

Pen - sorry you have to wait longer for your results. It's so hard I know but everything is looking good isn't it.

Nats - hope you are ok - have been thinking of you  

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Mandy - I woke up thinking about you and DH.  I was hoping it was better news.  So unfair.  Call me if you want a chat or rant.  xoxoxox


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  

Mandy - What a sad way for me to be saying welcome to the thread, I am so sorry that you think it looks like a negative, but what Jaydi says is true, you need to test with an HPT two days after the blood test date, so this might still turn round for you, I do hope so.

Nats - Hugest of hugs to you for your negative result, I am just so sad for you.  I was told by Mr ******* that the Thyroid levels are not important if you are using donor eggs, but that saying, he did mine for me anyway.....

LML - Good luck for today, everything is crossed for you.

Almamay - details of Paris?  By the way, thanks for your text, I only got it yesterday!! Anyway, it was lovely seeing Bonnie, J, K and E, the sunshine was fab, I think the grub was great but I got ill the first night, I have left greasy noseprints on some very nice shoe shop windows, and we can happily tell you which hotels to book into when you and DH head off for your visit!  Hope you have a lovely weekend yourself this coming one...

Bonnie - Oh dear, more insomnia - you  poor thing.  Missing you too, was actually missing you all on the train on the way back!  Sorry it was such a quick visit, but it was still lovely to see you!  And also sorry about the snoozing husband!  I think you will all be on a sugar high for some time with the sunshine yellow cake though - unless you give it all to J as a toy so he can mush it to peices......By the way, got a worry on as I left the matches I lit the birthday candles with on the table next to the chair where I was sitting - hope they found their way back to the high shelf in the kitchen?

Jaydi - Talk to you soon hopefully.

Pen - Sorry you have to wait even longer for the final results - it must be absolutely awful.  There is still another dancing banana waiting in the wings for his cue though.  Hugs to you.

Earthe Kitt - Happy birthday to your littlies!

Lexey - hugs to you and hope your day improved.

Laura - a blue room - is this a predictive hunch?  I hadn't realised that your last scan was such a nightmare timing wise, what is up with these clinics?  Your poor DH having to miss it, and you to be on your own. 

Tinkelbunny - So sorry to see that your HCG is continuing to drop, this is just horrible and unfair.

Mrs B - glad you enjoyed the hen night, looking forward to seeing the 'in profile' picture evidence.  Is the wedding this Friday or next?

Larkles - Not surprised you are still reeling from this news, it must have been such a shock, but at least Stepan does have a plan for your next cycle of treatment when you decide to go ahead with it - just hold on to the fact that it is still possible to get pregnant.  And I'm sorry your DH has taken it so badly, but I'm sure it is out of a strong feeling of protectiveness for you.

As for me - work stank last week, and it looks like this one isn't going to be a lot better - what a wonderful build up to my next cycle.  Also have managed to upset a colleague as her husband is a real gossip and my DH told him something I didn't want him to know so I asked her not to let him repeat it, and that has not gone down well - 'he isn't a blabbermouth you know, that's not fair, I object to that'.  Where's a rock to crawl under?  I know it's not really important in the greater scheme of things, but I could really do without it.  Am hoping that AF will arrive on Thursday, but with all this stress......

Internet still not playing at home, so once again taking advantage of boss being out, can't be on here for too long unfortunately (there were loads of pages to read through, and I've only been away for a weekend)!  

Lots of love to everyone  

Lesley xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

thank you for all the fantastic support.

i had a word with the clinic and they seem to think that my chemical pregnancy in December might have caused this miscarriage, they said the womb lining didn't shed properly therefore creating an unsuitable or unstable base for this pregnancy.
it would seem that there is some hope, i was so scared that it was my body letting me down. i have 5 frosties to go back to. i was advised to stop all medication, wait for my period or arrange a D&C if possible then to give it about a month before starting preparations for the FET.

love to all xxx


----------



## Laura68

Morning

Lesley - I can totally relate to work being difficult that awkward situation with the woman at work and her husband just as you're preparing for your big trip.  I think as you approach tx, especially when you work and have to pretend life is all just fine, you just need everything to be calm, easy and for nothing to cause any anxiety.  Any little fallings out with people rock your level-headedness.  Hopefully it will all blow over and you can focus just on worrying (not too much I hope!) about AF arriving and then your tx.  Try not to let these things get you down.  

Mandy - so sorry you didn;t get a good result from your HPT, but do wait for the official betas.  HPTs are not reliable, as I can prove from my own experience.

Nats - glad you are feeling OK and looking towards your next tx.  Greta that you take comfort in your lovely DS.  Lots of ladies have had natural killer cells tests - that seems to be a big one, though you have had a son so probably unlikely you have a problem there.  

Bonnie - your meds sound pretty good - can I have some?    Couldn't cope with any less sleep than am getting already.

AlmaMay - interested to read about your Aunt with one kidney.  My friend was told her one kidney and two uteri is caused when the embryo is still at dividing stage.  She and your aunt clearly have a similar condition which seems it can be passed on to a greater or lesser extent.  She was first diagnosed at 15 and back then was told she would never have kids.  What has happened to Larkles has opened my eyes to all the research you've done and I will send it on to her - be great to give her some hope.  

Pen - I too have often found myself thinking life must have been much simpler before all these scans and tests.  Gone are those days of certainty where you could just get pregnant and then have a baby with nothing in between.  But then again I know I would not be pregnant now if it wasn't for all the tests.  We have these scans so that we have a choice, and so we can prepare ourselves armed with the right info.  I know it's hard to imagine now, while you are so anxious, but when you hopefully get your third bit of good news, you will feel more confidant for the rest of your pregnancy.     I'm very much looking forward to launching Banana Number 3, and finding our what flavour bean you are having.

Lexey     hope you're having a better day.

Tinks - sounds like good advice from your clinic and I'm glad it's given you some hope for next time.

Good luck LML.    

Love to everyone else.

Laura xx


----------



## nats210

Morning.

LesleyJ glad you had a good weekend, hope the week does get better for you, you certainly don't need the stress. Going to pm you about Dr ******* if I may. I wondered why thyroid hope my doctor will ok them.

Mandy it's so hard I hope your bloods show a better result.

LML thinking of you.

Tinkle you sound much more positive, good news hopefully it won't be long before you can try again.

Still feel like b**bs double their size and keep wondering but reality tells me very unlikely to get a different result now 14DPT today. AF could be a bit of witch this month me thinks.

Love to all
Nats
x


----------



## larkles

Hi Ladies

Bonnie-Thanks for going out of your way to ask Dr Penny re my condition, I have printed off all the useful information and was pleased to hear that a lady on FF with the same condition has just given birth to a baby boy

Sasha-hope you have a lovely birthday party

Lesley-still no internet at home for me too are you with Virgin media by anychance?! So like you am taking advantage of my last day at work catching up with you all. Thanks so much for all you hugs, glad to hear you had a lovely few days with Bonnie

MrsBunny-Laughed at your bunny ears!! Glad you had a lovely time. Look forward to seeing some photos

Lexey-hope you’re feeling better today

Dawn-I have made an appointment to see Stepan 
on Thursday afternoon, he said he would do the 3d scan and anything else that may be needed, better for him to see me and comment rather than a London clinic, as many of you have mentioned

Laura-Yes my scan was at the Birth Company, am taking lots of time to do some research and hopefully Dr S will be able to see some way forward. Amazing that they didn’t notice your twins 2 weeks previously but then as Dr P mentioned (from Bonnies email) that sometimes scans give false results and depending on the operator too…Oh it does go on, hopefully we’ll get there in the end!

Kath-good luck for your scan next week

LML-fingercrossed for you hun

Hi Jaydi-thanks for your pm too, people reaching out when you have been through a similar issue is so comforting

Mandy, Tinkelbunny and Nats-thinking of you all    

Pen-thinking of you and hope to see lovely news on my return   

Almamay-thanks again hun, will definatley have some sache torte for you   

When I mentioned dh went ballistic it was in the manner of the previous clinics for not picking up on this before, we are writing down all our silly little questions for Stepan to make sure our heads are clear in all aspects. We decided to stay in Vienna then go to Brno for our transfer so still getting a holiday and nipping over to Czech for the day, hopefully we’ll stay in Prague if all goes to plan

Hope you all have a good week

Larkles
xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Morning Abroadies!!!!
Wow such a lot going on I am not sure I can keep up.

Larkles, what a shock for you. At least though they have found out now and you have a plan to move forward, good luck.

Nats so sorry about your bfn .It is so painful after having so much hope, take time to look after yourself and dh.

Pen gosh what a lot you have been through!! glad you have had some good news and sorry that final test is taking so long to come back. I am hoping and praying for good news for you soon.

Mandy so sorry for your bfn, take time to let yourself recover and get over the treatment before moving on. I think these this=ngs can affect us more than we think.

Tinklebunny, sorry to see your beta levels are dropping. It is gutting to get so close and then have it all taken away from you.

Sorry to everyone I haven't mentioned. I am on the pill at the moment and it is making me like an evil witch,still have 2 more weeks to go Hope DH can hang on until then as he is bearing the brunt of my fury! bless him.


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello everyone,

Thanks for all your good wishes - they worked!!!  . 

BFP confirmed by urine test this am, then blood test at clinic this morning...

Am stunned... Beta levels were 915, which I was told (never having got to this stage) was a definite yes. Maybe even two yes-s! 

Would loved it to have been a joint celebration with you Nats and Mandy, I'm truly sorry it didn't work out this time for you...    

Best wishes to you all, and thanks again. Pen, standing by with 3rd banana, Larkles, Tinklebunny and everyone, best wishes.

You are the first to know, apart from DH, Mum, one friend and clinic! xxx

LML


----------



## lovemylabrador

Lexey - thanks for your reply - got me all choked up!

Sorry you are feeling sad...    

LML  xxx


----------



## larkles

LML-Fantastic news-Yippee

              

Lexey-sorry hun you're feeling down     

Larkles
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

LML what fantastic news and great Beta (twins) congratulations to you and DH           

Pen
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi -

LML - Well done you - what wonderful news!  Many congrats to you and DH on the BFP, and 915 is a very good result.

Lexey - hugs to you, those 'really, really missing you' days after you lose someone are horrid, and only marginally better than the normal 'really missing you' ones I know.  Take care. xx

Just to say that the day got worse for me at work with my colleague coming in for a major barney, since I really wasn't up for it I came home and have e-mailed in my notice.  Feels very weird to think I'm jobless, and having trouble not crying at the moment, though DH feeling sorry for me so has given me an internet cable to get on here...

Love to everyone - 

Lesley xxx


----------



## Laura68

LML - ata girl!!!!  Fantastic news.  So pleased for you.  That is a nice ripe beta - mine was only 100, so yours is a definite, definite, DEFINITE     

               

Those smileys are traditional on Abroadies when we get good news.

Enjoy your day.  What's next?  Another beta in a few days, or will you just wait for a scan?

Love

Laura xxx


----------



## Laura68

Lesley 

Just wanted to send you a massive      

I can't believe your work situation escalated to this.  You go ahead and have a good cry, you poor thing.  It's very important that you absolutely put yourself first at the moment, so if the situation was intolerable, you are better off out of it.  Will your colleague be very surprised that you have handed in your notice?  Maybe they will try and persude you to retract it?

For now, just relax, and enjoy being able to log on for lots of FF love and support.

Love Laura xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

LML - Great news!!

Mandy - When do you get your beta back?

Lesley - I'm so upset for you.  I have just tried to ring you and sent an email.  Let's try and speak later.

x


----------



## Mandchris

LML - Congrats !!!!! so pleased for you    

Thanks so much for your support everyone.  I went for my bloods and was greeted by the preactice nurse asking if this was my first baby!  I had to explain that I had done a cycle of IVF etc etc...  She then asked about my mc, and became over sympathetic, nearly blubbed twice!  I really thing practice nurses need some training on fertility issues!  Peny is convinced my beta will show a positive as im cramping still, i have to say im not convinced!  But that Peny Miss positivity!  Im just hoping shes right, cos i really dont know what else can be done for me now, ive had the septum sorted, ive had clexane this time, what is wrong with me? im just scared what next?  I can t give up yet, although i cant afford another cycle....  god this is hell!!!  I get results tomorrow eve when i call for them!

Sorry no personals 
Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Thanks so much everyone for all of your wishes... it's been nice to share this with you, and have your lovely reactions...

Lesley - sorry you have such horrible colleagues...    

Mandy - keeping EVERYTHING crossed for your results tomorrow  

LML

xxx


----------



## Newday

LML congratulations
larkles I am so pleased you are going to see Stepan If I hadn't been late I would of been there myself Thurssday we could of met.

I really believe it is best for him to look he is going to do that for me a detailed scan to check everything out.

Fingers crossed

Love dawn


----------



## bron11

LML - congrats to you and DH on the BFP

Laura sorry you are having a hard time, take time out for yourself 

Mandy fingers crossed for you.

Lexey - yes it is normal and the emotions you feel will return at every anniversary, special events etc, or just out of the blue.  My dad's anniversary is 9 years on the 6th and mum 7 years just passed, still miss them like hell.  Especially when feeling low, or want someone to moan at, seek support etc.  Sending hugs your way. 


Larkes - hope you get some positive results from future tests.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well and keeping positive.  Hugs sent to those who need and would like one.  Take care all bron xx


----------



## Luisa8

Hi everyone,

LML- Congratulations on your BFP!!!  Great news and a great beta too. What a wonderful feeling that must be...enjoy it. 

Mandchris- Really hope you get some good news tomorrow... wouldnt be the first time those bloomin hpt's have been wrong so keeping everything crossed for you.

Tinkelbunny- So sorry to hear your news 

Lesley- I can totally understand how you feel. I hate any kind of confrontation and the slightest thing can really upset me and stress me out.  

Lots of hugs to Larkles, Lexey, Nats and Pen

Almamay and Laura- You asked about Lanz. Well, Ive been here about 11 years now and I came here mainly to get away from an ex boyfriend (wont go into that ) I was previously living on Gran Canaria. I dont really know why the island has such a bad name (Lanzagrotty ) I suppose the few holiday resorts here aren't really anything special but if you go off and explore the island, there's so much to see and it's really quite unique and beautiful. Laura, Famara is lovely but only if you're after a quiet, away from it all holiday. There isn't much there apart from a spectacular beach and a few local bars. Let me know if you're seriously considering coming over and I'll help you out. I'll shut up now cos I sound like a tour guide!

Lots of love to anyone Ive missed.... there's a lot of you 

Kath xx


----------



## nats210

LML that is just fantastic news I am thrilled for you and what a great beta. I know when i got by BFP I asked the nurse what my figure was as i was told anything over 50, mine came in at 784 nearly fell off the chair! Have a very happy 7 healthy 8 months.

Mandy fingers crossed for you xx

Lesley so sorry what is wrong with some people, you know maybe tomorrow you will feel a sense of relief, sounds as if you haven't been happy there and you need to be in a better position take care

Love to all
nats
x


----------



## Jaydi

Morning Abroadies  

Bonnie - what a nightmare!  Hope you have a very easy day today  

Lesley - the biggest hugs to you - take good care of yourself - ooodles of pampering I think  

Mandy - good luck for your blood results this evening - I'm crossing everything for you.  Sorry the nurse was so out of touch - it makes it all extra hard!  I hope the cramping is a good sign just like Penny says.  I had cramping that went on for quite a while even after I got a bfp.  It makes us think of AF doesn't it but it seems to be the embryo implanting more and setting off the uterus to cramp - I guess there are only so many sensations you can get.

Larkles - hope you two have a good escape from it all as well as seeing Dr S and getting some reassurance

LML - wonderful news.    Your beta is great.

Kath - wow it sounds amazing where you live

Bron - I hope you're feeling a bit better now

Dawn - thinking of you

Lexey - huge hugs to you - this is so very hard  .
Have you heard Tous is home?  I hope things are going well for them she sounds so tired out and still recovering from the c-section of course but at least they are home.

Laura - I hope there is good news for your friend if she gets a second opinion about two uteri.  I was also told (age 33) I'd never be able to have children.  It took me many wasted years to realise there was hope and if I'd known earlier I would have been able to use my own eggs.  It's a shocker how out of touch many doctors still are.
Of course you are courageous going for scans after all you've been through.  Crying doesn't mean you haven't been extremely brave getting through the door of the clinic at all.  I'm in awe .  And loved DH saying you've swallowed a bowling ball.  

Pen - you are right - I envy the couples who are happily ignorant and just expect everything to be fine.  We have all been through so much haven't we?  Earthe Kitt is spot on - the docs tell us everything that passes through their brains  - whether it's helpful or not!  

AlmaMay- your story about your GGGM is so amazing.  What an interesting thing to find out.  I've been wondering about the hereditory factor in my family too although my mum and sister both had their babies just fine.

Skirtgirl - oooh I hate the pill too!  It was great at Serum as I didn't need to do that bit.  Hang in there. 

Tinklebunny - good luck getting ready for your FET - all this is so much to go through.  Big hugs to you  

Nats - it is worth getting all the bloods done i think, for example it is possible to develop raised levels of natural killer cells even after having a baby - it's not a level you are born with but can increase with each pregnancy and ivf cycle.

Sasha - lots of love

DivaB - hope all is going well for you, are you off soon?

Mrs Bunny - I'm thinking of you getting ready for the wedding.  Your dress is absolutely gorgeous.  Hey so funny you out lasted the kids  

Earthe - hope you had a lovely birthday party 

Mini-me - it's good to hear from you - hope all is going well with your darling boy - have been thinking of you 

Radnorgirl - hope you are all well.  Can't wait to see piccys 

Crusoe - your son has been with you a week! - I hope you have all had lots of fun together.  Have you had any sleep at all?  

Giggly - hope your ear infection has cleared up now.  It can knock you out for a while can't it?

We're off for 19 week scan today and meeting the consultant for the first time too.  I keep thinking of more questions!!  Hopefully they are used to this from ivf patients .  Feeling so nervous my tummy keeps turning over.

Bonnie you asked about my itching - yes it eventually went thank goodness - I think it was to do with the meds.  My acupuncturist talked about the liver having to recover after the meds - maybe the heparin?  Hope yours has gone too.

AlmaMay - I am enjoying the second trimester much more.  It's good to have my energy back and I don't feel so sick now - maybe just a bit in the evenings but not too bad.  I haven't felt any movements yet which is beginning to worry me but maybe it's a bit too soon.  I wonder if later on I will realise i've been feeling things all along and just not realised what it was.  It's great our dates are nearly the same isn't it?  We're off to Barcelona this weekend!  We've never been before but fancied a trip while i'm feeling so good.

Ah got to go I've got another nose bleed and I'm wearing a white top!    Note to self - pack black clothes for Spain  

love to all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Mandy - wishing you well for today - thinking of you


Jaydi - enjoy your scan today!!!


Off to clinic to pick up some more progynova. Then off to the US for week's work tomorrow, so may be able to log on so much, but will check in if I can, and hoping you are all ok...

LML

xxx

LML

xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

LML, huge congratulations on your BFP!!  And you're off to US for work? Take good care of yourself won't you? Your HCG level sounds as if those embies have snuggled down nicely though!  

Lesley, I'm so sorry that you had to resign over a thoughtless troublesome work colleague. But we must do what we feel is right in these situations, however crazy it may seem. The last thing you need right now is any stress that can be avoided. You'll be able to focus a lot more on tx now which is good news. Big hugs to you and hope you are not feeling too upset   

Mandy, fingers and everything else crossed that you get a good result today - it's so annoying having to wait isn't it?!    

Jaydi, thinking of you all the time today. Looking forward to hearing about the scan and you seeing your little one all safe and sound   

Lexey, sorry you're having a tough time at the moment. I'm sure work will understand you leaving early under the circumstances. Did you get your prescription? Big hugs   

Kath, my DH went to Bankfield High but he said did you go to Oakfield Primary? He's actually just turned 38 so you may not have been in the same year.

Pen, sorry you're having to wait a bit longer for confirmation that everything is ok. It's a good job you're used to the waiting game! I'm glad you enjoyed telling people the good news at the weekend. Keep on going, I know you'll be fine.  

Nats, Jaydi is right about the NK cells, they can be triggered by a previous pregnancy. Good luck with sorting out some tests. xx

Tinklebunny, glad you're feeling more positive xx

Earthe Kitt, did the twins enjoy their birthday? Was yesterday ok in the end?

Bonnie, loved your comment about the sh1t! have to remember that one.

Skirtgirl, April 7th will be here before you know it!

Larkles, hope you're having a good time in Vienna and glad that you are managing to go and see Stepan - what a good idea that was Dawn. xx

I've just been making a list of things to do before the wedding and I really shouldn't be on here at all! My mum is coming tomorrow and then my brother and family will be here at the weekend so it's not just a case of me turning up for the wedding on Friday - if only it were!

Love to Laura, Bron, Crusoe, Bluebell, Skirtgirl, Dawn, Sasha, Mini-me, Helen and everyone else
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Laura68

Morning all

Mandy - it's amazing how many people who work in the medical world have no idea about IVF.  Once I saw a locum and when I explained I was having IVF, he literally backed away from me, curled his lip and reacted like I was a prostitute!  It was so upsetting.  Then another GP had a complete tone of disapproval I had had DE, made some comment about how complex my medical history was (I've only had IVF, not a sex change!), and then noticed I am a cystic fibrosis carrier.  1 in 25 people are, but she seemed oblivious to that fact, and the fact that a child only gets it if both parents are carriers, and even then there's only a 25% chance of passing it on.  It was like she'd read I got the plague.  I also had to point out that having used DE, there was no chance of my baby having the disease OR being a carrier.  Just amazing how insensitive and ill-informed people can be about fertility treatment and ttc in general.  The good news for you is Penny is feeling optimistic for you, so huge       for a good result later.

Lexey - I really feel for you hon.  Missing a loved one is very hard to bear and there is no easy resolution - you just have to wait for it to pass.  I miss my Dad a lot still.  I went to his grave when I was down at Mum's last weekend and showed him my bump (I must have looked like a complete nutter!).  I soooooo wish he was here.  I think you're doing really well and have to just look after yourself at this stage, so don't worry about leaving work early.  Sod them!  When I feel really sad about my Dad, I imagine talking to him like I used to - with him sitting in his armchair and me on the footstool holding his hand - it makes me sad, but it's very cathartic!  I really feel like he's listening.  And I look at a photo of him looking all healthy and happy and remember him like that.  Just try and remember all the wonderful things about your Dad and soon those feelings will replace the sad ones.       

Jaydi - thanks for your post.  All the Abroadies are courageous in some way.  You were told you'd never have a baby, and now here you are, at nearly 20 weeks!!  All because of your perserverence.  I wish I lived round the corner so next Wednesday I could run (waddle) round with a bottle of non-alcoholic champagne to celebrate both our milestones!  That's great you get to meet the consultant.  Really hoping for good news about the fibroid.  It's very common not to feel the baby move until around 20 weeks, especially a first baby, so don't worry.  I also said to my cons that I don't really know what I'm feeling for.... is that fluttering, or is it wind  .  Won't be long before you are being kicked on a daily basis.  

LML - have a great trip.  Don't forget to keep taking the baby asprin, drinking lots of water, and moving around every hour when you're on that long flight - v important to keep the circulation going round your uterus.  What did you decide about the scan?  Wait a few weeks?

Bonnie - your day sounds awful!  Locked outside with no means of getting in, with twins in tow.  I hope some nice French man came to your rescue.

Nats - v interesting post about NK cells from Jaydi.  Would def try that one.  

Kath - Famara sounds perfect for me and DH at the moment!  We have both been so stressed, all we want is a nice beach to sleep on and a couple of bars to prop ourselves up in.  I will look into dates with himself and thanks so much for the offer of help, I might take you up on that!

Lesley - hope you are feeling better today and that you have some nice treats planned.  People can be so horrible, and this woman clearly has no idea what you're going through at the moment.  Have you had any reaction from work?

Larkles - good luck in Vienna and with Stepan!  Hope you get lots of useful answers, and a nice hols too.

Mrs B - the pre-wedding bit is always a bit crazy isn't it!  Especially when you are the MOST important women there (apart from the bride of course).  You will look fantastic and have a beautiful day, I'm sure, and don't forget to skewer ex-H's foot with your stiletto when you get a chance.  

Lots of love to everyone else, especially those of you having a tough time at the moment.

Lauraxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just loggin to read and run so-to-speak..

Anyone else had that mad weather this morning? It was beautiful - a really thick, heavy snowstorm - then nothing - beautiful sunshine now! 

Got my prescription yesterday - OMG it's starting to feel real now!  

Gotta go

xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Thanks for all your good wishes, I am slowly coming to terms with not having a job, and Mrs Bunny and others are very right, this will be the first treatment cycle I haven't had to worry about work stress, and can concentrate on the tx, so it should be interesting to see if it has any bearing on the outcome.

Jaydi and Almamay - thanks so much for your phone calls, Pen for your lovely pm, and Bonnie, I thought exactly the same thing, that I could have stayed longer in Paris!

Lexey - the looking at pictures and not seeing your loved one as you last saw them is a toughie, and it does take some time to  get to this - in fact, I needed hypnotherapy and EMDR (google it, sounds freaky, but actually works) to get some of the dreadful images of my Mum in her last days out of my head.  And on the bad days, you can't do anything but go with how you are feeling.  Huge hugs.xx

Jaydi - I'm a bit late coming on here today, but I hope the scan and meeting with your consultant goes really well and you get to sneak some more photos of bubs.  Have a lovely time in Barcelona this weekend!

Almamay - hope you are feeling better and that the marmite arrived!

LML - Hope your business trip is a breeze, see you back on here in a week!

Mrs B - Ooh, good luck with the rellies arriving, forgot you didn't get to just turn up and look beautiful!  I do think the judicious use of a stiletto is a good idea from Laura!

RSMum - when are you starting the meds?  And wow, yes, it seems like you are on your way!

My immediate boss has been very kind, and is giving me until Friday to confirm that I have resigned from work, but the shouty work colleague is apparently putting it round that I have cracked from the stress of a particular project I am working on - face, bovvered?  Or should I stoop to telling my gossipy secretary that this is definitely not the reason and let her distribute the info in her normal fashion?

Lots of love to everyone, and again, thanks for all of you being so kind to me.  

Lesley xxx


----------



## Luisa8

Mrs Bunny- Just been chuckling to myself. I went to Spinney Av tell your DH (just round the corner) so we probably didnt know each other but must know of some same people. Im 38 in June so we would have been in same year and my parents still live in Hough Green so thats where I stay when I go home for a visit. Funny 

Mandy- Hope you get good news today 

Nats- Im similar to you in that Im about to get further tests done. Ive had 3 BFN's from DE in the last 9months or so and I have an appointment next week with Dr Gorgy for all the immune tests to be done. Im quite looking forward to getting the results and hearing what the doc has to tell me. 

Lexey - I left the UK when I was 18 to do holiday repping, got a taste for life in the sun and have never been back . Its not as great as it sounds though, the novelty definately wears off.

Lesleyj- I lost my job just before xmas... I'd been there 10 years and used to give myself a real hard time over letting work affect ivf and not letting ivf affect work . I did an FET cycle in Jan and although the outcome wasnt what I hoped for I really was so much more relaxed throughout and it was such a relief not to have all the worry of combining scans with work, time off etc and I enjoyed the 2ww more.

Oh and one question for anyone clued up on that immune stuff... bit embarrassing really...... DH is going away on a stag weekend this weekend so he will no doubt be doing plenty of . Well, it just crossed my mind, will this affect his immune tests next week? Do I need to give him a lecture to not over do things or has one thing got nothing to do with the other?  

Lots of love to everyone else 
Kath xxxx


----------



## Mandchris

well as suspected bloods -1!    , thanks for all the support x
Sorry no personals 
Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura68

So sorry Mandy.  It's so unfair.  Was really hoping you would have a lucky result.  

Sending you a big   and hoping you can get some answers from Penny when you speak to her.

xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Mandy so sorry to hear about your BFN, take care of yourself and DH  

Lesley J you definately are sounding more upbeat today which is great, we all put far too much time and emotional effort into our work and it is almost always one sided. Do what is right for you but don't allow a bully to force you out either.  If you enjoy your job and it just that one person then shop her with all your might! Its a tough market out there at the moment so getting a new job might not be that easy but if you can afford to take some time off that can be great too.  I was made redundant back in September last year and havent worked since however I am of course pregnant so in my opinion this has all helped. I am certainly (well was until this last week) so much less stressed about life in general that it has to have helped.  If you do decide to leave I would defintely leak the real story to your indescrete secretary!

Laura, Jaydi and Mrs B thank you for continuing to think about us. We were told yesterday that we definately wont get any more results back until Mon/Tues next week as the FISH one for Trisomy 18 didnt give them any answers. Apparantly its not uncommon, just doesnt work sometimes and we are not to read anything into it. So its another wait.  That combined with me worrying myself to death about the 1% risk of miscarriage after CVS is definately not a comfortable place to be for me this week.  Nothing I can do except try and get through it.  Thank you for all your encouragement and support, hopefully banana number three is limbering up in the wings and will get his outing early next week.

Mrs B cannot believe your daughters wedding has come around so quickly, where has the time gone! I hope you have a wonderful day.  Its always so exciting these last few days of build up so enjoy and have lots of fun!

Jaydi, look forward to hearing about your scan later on, hope everything went OK sorry I am so late wishing you well!  

Lovely Bonnie you do make me chuckle!  I know its not funny but the thought of you out on the doorstep with no keys and your three little ones just made me laugh. How did you get in!  All this lack of sleep cannot be good for you, to try to catch up and remember to take care of yourself as well as your little ones  

Love to all my other lovely abroadies.

Pen
xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Mandy - I'm so sad for you and DH      Why can't the Universe give an IVF Vet a break?  It is so UNFAIR!    Keeping you in my thoughts


----------



## Luisa8

Mandy Im so sorry to hear that. It's so cruel and unfair. I dont know what to say apart from give yourself time to get over this. Lots of love xxx

Kath xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Mandy - so sorry that this didn't turn round for you and you had the negative confirmed, it's just rotten, rotten, rotten.  

Huge hugs to you and your DH - take care.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Sasha B

to Mandy & Dh. 

Lexey, its perfectly normal that you are re-living the traumatic incidents which occurred during your father's illness and when he died. Their emotional impact will lessen with time, but don't be surprised if they creep up on you when you get to an anniversary such as a birthday or the first anniversary of his death. I don't think they ever live with you, but re-living them is a way of your mind processing what happened as you would have just been too upset at the time to really take in the enormity of what was going on. I hated the feelings that these flashbacks would give me, but I didn't try to stop it and with the help of counseling and prayer I was able to be less traumatised by them. It took almost two years before I could remember what life was like before the illness, but does happen and it will eventually happen for you too.

Lesley, my love, I am so sorry that your work colleagues so upset you yesterday     . Thank God that you have a very loving and understanding husband. Lots of love from me.

RSMUM, not long now! Let me know when you're likely to be down in my neck of the woods. Would love to see you.

Love to everyone else,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Oh Mandy I'm so very sorry to hear your news.   That is heartbreaking.  It's so unfair.

Lots of love to you both              

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Mandchris

Hi All

Thansk for all your lovely messages of support I know that you know how im feeling and it really does help! 
I just had my blood clotting results anyone have a clue what they mean?  I suspect may the reason (I hope for failures)
Im at high risk of coagulation problems , advised folic acid in pg.
Omozygote for C677T
            MTHFR C677T - shows mutant
Heterozygote for PAI-1 4G
            PAI -1 4G/5G    
Any idea ladies? nothing coming up when i searched!?

I hope everyone is ok?
Will try and get on later to catch up with everyones news

Thanks
Mandy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Mandy,

There is some information around regarding C677T mutation on the web.  Seems it has been identified in miscarriage problems and Lovenox injections are mentioned to deal with this plus extra folate and B6 and B12. Does seem that it is manageable once identified so it is good you have some potential answers at least.  You need really to speak with your clinic I would think as they should have much better information on these rather than what we could find out. Hope you are doing OK today.

DivaB thank you for asking after me, am doing OK I guess. We are moving house over the next few days so that is keeping my mind busy although of course it is never far from the worry. Great to hear your DH is enjoying his new job so much it really can make all the difference to your demeanour if you have a good day at work.  Talking of which Lesley J how are you doing honey?

Lexey hope you are hanging in there. One day will be fine and the next really tough, unfortunately it will go that way for a while.  I hope you find some time for some happy memories amongst your sadness.

AlmaMay can I pick your brains on a couple of things. I have been coming off my steroids since week 12 (was on 20mg then went down to 15 for 4 days then 10 for 4 days then 5 for 4 days) and today is my first day with none.  I know you have had headaches reducing? I am having some real blinders, is this normal?  You seem to have been coming off them much more slowly do you think they have taken me off too quickly?  Also, I notice you have a doppler scanner.  Everything I read tells me not to get one but with such a lot of upset so far I think I would find it really reassuring to be able to hear baby's heartbeat from time to time.  How do you get on with yours? Which model are you using?

Anyone heard from Crusoe at all?

Hope everyone is ok today, hugs to everyone who needs one.

Pen
xxx


----------



## bron11

Mandy sorry to hear news what not as hoped, look after yourselves.

Hi to eveyone else, hope all well Bron xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies!

Mandy - I don't know about all the numbers but it looks like you have MTHFR.  Penny treated me as if I had it and I took 5mg folic acid, 80mg of aspirin and 40ml/0,4mg of Clexane for this cycle and it worked.  Start taking the folic acid NOW because the sooner the better.  Get some from your GP.  It's so strange that be both had a septum and now it looks like we both have the MTHFR.  Wonder if they are related some how.  I'm still waiting for my NHS blood tests results.  I had the blood taken in Jan!!  In the mean time I still take the the folic acid, aspirin and Clexane.  No harm done taking it if I don't have MTHFR.  I bet I do.  My first cousin on my father's side has it as do her three children.  She had her children in her early 20's and she is very fit (used to be on the Olympic swim team).  Does your family have any clotting issues?  My dad did, had his first heart attacks at 34 and died at 53 of a heart attack.  My mc consultant told me that 40% of the Caucasian population have MTHFR.  I find this statistic very surprising and I don't understand why he didn't test me for it 3 1/2 years ago when I asked him to.  But that is another story.  

Pen - I have had headaches in the past but none that were nonstop like the ones I had coming off the steroids.  Even when I woke up to use the toilet in the night I had headaches.  One day walking to work my head got worse and when I arrived at work I couldn't keep my left eye open and I had tears rolling down my face.  It was bad.  I only felt better resting with my eyes shut.  I used that 4HEAD stuff that you put on your forehead and that helped as well.  I didn't know what was causing it and only the Abroadies told me and I guess it is normal.  Thank goodness they did.  I thought I was going mad!  

Jaydi - Looking forward to meeting you in BCN on Sat!!

Lesley - We sure can talk!  I think we set a record last night on the phone.  

Sasha - Did you get a chance to look at that link for the IF lecture next Wed?

Lexey - Mourning takes a while.  When I am sad and missing my dad 15 years after he died it reminds me what a big part of my life he was.  It also reminds me what a big heart he had and he loved with every bit of it.  I'm so glad I knew him.  

Diva - I think you are right, a lot of this IF is going to be found to be hereditary when they finally get some proper research done.  

Hi Laura, Mrs B, LML, Nats, Bron, RSMUM, Larkels, Kath, Tinklebunny, Skirtgirl, Bluebelle, Crusoe, Earthe Kitt and Bonnie.  I'm sure I've missed people!

I've got to pack.  DH and I are off to BCN for two days and then to Sitges for another two days.  Can't wait!


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies 

Just a quickie as I need to get ready for our trip to Barcelona and I really shouldn't be sitting at my computer!

Mrs Bunny - hope you're having a fabby wedding day   I've been thinking of you in your gorgeous outfit wowing everyone.

Lesley - sweetheart I really feel for you and what has gone on at work.  I hope you can start to relax now and look forward.

AlmaMay - see you soon!  How funny us Abroadies have to go abroad to meet up 

Mandy - thinking of you.  I'm sorry I don't know anything about the blood results. 

Pen - we got a heart monitor off Ebay (second-hand).  Ours is a Hi-bebe one (not with heart rate display).  I heard good reviews on FF about the Angel ones.  Finding one with a display for the heart rate might be good but they can be a bit pricey.  They work well but be prepared for not being able to find the baby at all.  We have scared ourselves by not being able to hear anything at all but my heartbeat for the first 10 minutes.  The hospital equipment picks it up right away.  It's great when you find it and really reassuring but when you don't it makes you much worse!  We hardly ever use it because of the worry if we can't find anything.  Maybe it gets easier as the baby gets bigger and doesn't dance around so much.

Lexey - big hugs sweetheart

Laura, Diva and everyone thanks for asking about the scan.  Well it went well but the baby didn't move enough to be able to see everything like the heart so we have to go again in two weeks.  I had a walk around for 20 minutes to see if that would shift the baby to a new position but no joy.  I don't feel too worried about going again because everything they could see was fine.  The sonographer says we have little rascal for hiding.  Next we waited to see the consultant.  We were there for 3 hours in all!  Not funny with a full bladder for the first hour and a half.  But it turned out our consultant is off on sick leave.  We won't see her until 28 weeks now - it's so frustrating.  Then they sent in a couple of students to practice taking history notes from an 'interesting case'.  I felt like I was helping these school kids with their homework!  I am so weary of going through my history again and again.  It's pretty upsetting on a day when you just want to know if the baby is ok.  It's not just the students, they all ignore the file and start again asking your history. It makes everything so medical and removed from the actual pregnancy doesn't it?

Right !  I really really must go and get packing.  

Love to all 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  

Mandy - PAI is plasminogen activation inhibitor and it is one of the thrombophilia group of tests.  If you are heterozygous for it, it means you have the two alleles on the gene as you should, but they are not identical duplicates, which would be homozygous, so as far as I remember since it relates to clotting, it's the Clexane that you need for this.

Almamay - yep, definitely a new chat record!  Have a great time in Barcelona and Sitges, especially meeting up with Jaydi.  What you said about your dad brought tears to my eyes - what a lovely way to remember him.

Jaydi - Hope you have a wonderful trip to Barcelona and meet up with Almamay - quite fitting for Abroadies to actually meet abroad I think!

Bonnie - So sorry I missed you earlier, hope we get to talk later.  Give your lovely littlies a cuddle for me!

Mrs B - By now your daughter will be married!  I bet it was a fantastic day, looking forward to hearing all about it.

Lexey - how're you doing?

Diva - Glad your DH is enjoying his new job.  My AF is not starting properly either, so I really sympathise!  Hope it shows it's face soon.

Pen - Good luck with your house move!  Sorry you are suffering with the dreaded steroid withdrawal headaches - they are horrid, and they will stop, but its so foul while you have them.

Again - thanks for all you lovely hugs and commiserations about my work situation - I have managed to stop crying, which I think is a good thing...  Am concentrating on my next cycle now and I have actually called Dr Gorgy and booked to see him on Monday to get Intralipids treatment, so there's the silver lining to suddenly having time on my hands!

Lots of love to everyone, I hope you all have a lovely weekend

Lesley xxx


----------



## Mandchris

Hey all

Lesley & Almamay, thanks so much for the info, had a good read, they dont seem to take it very seriously in the UK, so im gonna take the advice I read online, ie, Vit B, B12, flic acid 5mg.  I will have the Clexane too.  I have the AF from hell on its way, so gonna go feel sorry for myself.

Thanks again for the support xHope the meet goes well

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Hi all hope you all had a good weekend and are ready for a fab week!

I am off to uch today to talk about NK cells to see if I need to add ivig back into my tmt along with the prednisolone, aspirin and clexane!!!


----------



## RSMUM

Diva!!!        Brilliant!


----------



## Tinkelbunny

In January I contacted a fertility clinic in South Africa for Donor IVF treatment. Due to medical reasons and repeated failed IVF treatment in the UK I had no choice but to consider donor egg treatment. I contacted this clinic who assured me that they had donors on record and readily available.
However during my treatment the clinic kept avoiding answering my questions regarding the progress of the donor. I became suspicious and once I was in the country I demanded more information from the clinic but again the doctor and staff were being very vague. I eventually managed to speak with the embryologist who informed me that they had some fresh eggs for my use and that he did not use any frozen eggs. I was immediately alarmed because there was no mention of frozen eggs and I should have had a donor going in for ‘egg collection’ they were not suppose to come out of a freezer. I had paid R55, 000.00 for fresh donor eggs.
I was high on medication and concerned that the treatment would not go ahead. I was told that the clinic had allocated me 5 eggs and that there were a further 5 frozen eggs for my use. My understanding of a donor cycle is that you are allocated all of her fresh eggs these are then fertilised with your partner's sperm and then you select how many you want transferred on the day and the balance is frozen for further use.
My treatment worked and I did get pregnant but unfortunately miscarried at 5 weeks.
I am afraid that this clinic is running a fraudulent operation and extorting ridiculous fees from clients making them pay for one kind of treatment but offering them another. I am now required to pay a further R20,000.00 if I wish to go back for the frozen eggs a procedure called FET. During my last appointment with the doctor he wrote FET all over my medical notes. I have been personally involved with IVF for over six years I understood the doctor's fraudulent intentions but I was too nervous to say anything in fear of him cancelling the treatment. It is fair to say that if my treatment had succeeded then I would not have concerned myself with the money paid for the treatment; there is ultimately no price you can attribute to obtaining your baby/child. However I was defrauded and misled and i would like to warn future patients. This clinic also kept insisting that I pay fees upfront, before any eggs were retrieved or fertilised, i fear another warning sign that i ignored.


----------



## Luisa8

Hi Abroadies!

Tinkelbunny- I saw and answered your post on other thread. Horrible for you to have had that experience. 

Ive been absent the last few days... been having a few feeling sorry for myself days and everything seems to be a struggle. A million things flying round my head and its been feeling like it was going to explode! 
Im having to take my ex employers to court over money they owe me and today was the first hearing where we had to see whether an agreement could be reached... it couldnt! I just got evil eyed over the table and then afterwards found out from someone else that they are planning on taking ME to court over theft!! (Im innocent by the way-didnt even steal from the tuck shop in school!!). Its all a big mess and I wont bore you all with it but Im a bit of a wimp when it comes to confrontations, accusations and where I live, well, its a small place to have enemies.... All in all it's not what I need and could do without the added stress.
On another note, Im flying to London tomorrow to have immune testing with Dr Gorgy. Got an app on Wednesday and I'll be there just over a week cos I thought I'd hang around and wait for the results... Hope he doesnt find anything difficult to fix . I'll be in touch when Im back cos might not have easy access to comp. Dont forget me!

Love to all. Hope everyone is doing well.
Kath xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Pen,

Thinking of you. I hope you get those results back tomorrow and that they are definitive this time. Much love and many hugs.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Sasha thank you sweetheart, I was hoping to hear today and haven't which is why I have been so quiet. Yet another day of waiting and am feeling panicked by the delay. Really couldnt bear anything to be wrong now so just have to firmly plant my positive head on and hope for god news tomorrow.  Knowing them it won't come until after 5pm that seems to be there norm.

Sorry no more personals today, not feeling my best.

Pen
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Kath - I saw Dr Gorgy today for the first time, and he's very nice - but bring a book as we were kept waiting an hour and a half!  I am there again on Wednesday too to have iv intralipids, at 2pm, so if you come into the waiting room and see someone hooked up to a drip, it's me!  Hope it all goes well for you - and it sounds like a few days away from your horrible employment hearing situation at home will do the world of good.  Remember they can't charge you with theft with no proof - sounds like a scare tactic to me and it makes my work hassle seem very insignificant......

Pen - Huge hugs to you, this waiting must be torture, but the third banana is already for their close up tomorrow when I am sure you will get your all clear, sorry they didn't call today - these labs have no idea what the waiting is like.  xxx

Diva - Love the tweak to your exercise bike - brilliant!!  My AF finally arrived on Saturday, so I started all my cycle meds today, will keep my fingers crossed for yours.

Skirtgirl - Hope your appointment with UCH went well - I'm too much of a scaredy cat to have IVig, which is why I'm wimping out with intralipids instead. 

Lexey - You do sound a bit brighter - are you still getting to sleep now?

Bonnie - I forgot to mention your lockout the other day - how on earth did you manage to get back in?  That must have been dreadful.  Are the meds kicking in and are you feeling any better?

Jaydi and Almamay - I hope you have both had a fantastic time away in Spain and got to meet up and chat whilst soaking up some sunshine.

Mandy - Hope your AF isn't proving to be the one from hell.

Tinkelbunny - So sorry to read about the trouble you have had with your clinic.

Lots of love to all the Abroadies

Lesley xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone.
I've been away working for a week and have just spent aaaaaaaaaaaages catching up (supposed to be working !!!).  Blimey this board is so busy now !!
No time for personals but just wanted to send you all my love     
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Intralipids? my goodness what are they? do they do the same thing or is it possible I could need them!!! dont you love drugs?? I hate having to rely on chance surely science must have an answer!


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi All

It's been relatively quiet on here these last few days thank goodness - I was think I'd have pages and pages to read! Must be those talkative two being away - Jaydi and Alma May  

But it's been very interesting, all this talk of MTHFR, intralipids, Dr Gorgy etc etc

Mandy, didn't get the chance to say how sorry I was about your BFN.    It's great that you've got going again with some tests though and it sounds like you've had some good advice here. 

Lesley, glad your AF has arrived now. Another tick in another box! What's this about intralipids? What are they exactly? Although you might be scared to have ivig, you're so brave looking into other things which may help  

Diva, hope your AF has arrived, if not here's a mini AF dance
     
And aren't you naughty with the exercise bike con trick?!  

Pen, sorry you're still waiting. Keep that positve head on won't you and we're all waiting with that 3rd banana  

Kath, sorry you are feeling so low. I'm not surprised considering the trouble with your ex employers. It's so difficult to find extra energy to deal with anything else when we're going through IVF isn't it? Big hugs to you and good luck with Dr Gorgy  

Tinklebunny, sorry that you feel you've been deceived by your clinic. I hope you'll be able to put this behind you soon and look forward to a new start   

Jaydi and Alma May, looking forward to hearing all about Barcelona!

Skirtgirl, how did you get on at UCH yesterday? Waiting for results?

Bluebell, well done for catching up, there certainly has been a lot to catch up on the past few weeks. Lots of love to you too   

The wedding went well, the bride looked beautiful, the ex behaved himself - it was a lovely day and everyone enjoyed themselves. During the ceremony I was looking at my DD and realising that she is actually a grown woman now, getting married with a baby on the way - of course I had tears in my eyes, if it had gone on much longer I would have been properly blubbing! The outfit went down well although I was having a 'fat day' - I forgot that when I'm nervous my digestion seizes up! I found the evening party difficult from the point of view of not having my DH there. My brother and my Mum were looking after me but I felt a bit lost without him then and sorry that he'd missed out on sharing the day. DD and new hubby have now gone to Cyprus on a surprise honeymoon and I've been left with the job of getting her bouquet preserved.

Another thing that's happened is that my other DD was admitted to hospital on Sunday with severe stomach pains. They thought it was appendicitis so she had blood tests but then they said it could be a burst cyst. They've scanned her but didn't find anything and today have said she can come home as the pain has finally subsided. But when I collect her I'll be asking questions - how can they let her come home without knowing what was wrong?
So it's been a tough few days (especially having to go to the hospital with my ex) and it's very surreal the contrast between one daughter being on honeymoon and the other being in hospital!

love to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Mrs B - Poor DD, I'd be asking questions too as a burst cyst must leave some kind of evidence - if our scans can show follies, surely a ruptured cyst of any kind would leave one heck of a crater somewhere?  And I really feel for you missing your DH at the reception and seizing up internally as well....but your DD had a wonderful day, and is away on honeymoon, so you know you did the right thing, even if ex-H didn't.  And to have to see him again at the hospital - ugh!  Hope you get answers, and she is completely better very soon.

Skirtgirl - Intralipids is a treatment that is being used in the States on people with raised NK levels giving results that are as good or in some case, better than IVig.  It only costs £350 a dose and is made up of eggs and soya, so no blood products involved either.  It is given to the very ill in hospital for nutrition, and has no side effects (unless you're allergic to eggs or soya....).  Dr Gorgy has asked the RFU in Chicago to extend the  cytokinetoxicity test to include intralipids against the IVig and steroid doses to work out what is best for the patient.  So, it's still early days for this, but since I had decided to go without the IVig as it scares me so much, and only take the really high does steroids, I thought that the intralipids would be better than nothing and Dr Gorgy agreed.  There is a whole thread over on the 'immune issues' section of the 'starting out and diagnosis' board that gives chapter and verse on all this if you are interested - entitled 'IVig, a thing of the past?'

Lexey - Watching your Mum go through her pain at the loss of her husband is heartbreaking, I know what you mean about accepting tings you can't change, but the logic is difficult to apply as no-one wants to see people they love hurting - hugest of hugs to you.  Once again, be blowed to PMA, just getting though each day is a huge achievement, you are doing really well.  And I think that it is all the shock of losing your Dad that has made your AF hide away - you will probably get one humdinger when it does decide to put in an appearance!  

Bonnie - lovely to talk to you last night, hope J is better today, and again, well done, I think your neighbour should never trouble you again!

Lots of love to all the Abroadies

Lesley xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Hope I can keep up with all that's going on here.

Firstly, dearest Pen Pos, must be very hard to live up to your name right now, but hoping you get the good news we've all been waiting for today.  I wouldn't read anything into how long it's taking - more likely just a backlog of tests for the lab to do.  They won't hold off once they get the result.  Stay strong.  Banana still waiting.

Lesley - very interesting reading about your intralipids.  Fascinating.  That's why I like this thread - there's always someone trying something new.  So glad you've got your bounce back after all the c*@p at work, and found a silver lining to the cloud.  Sorry for being dense, but why does IVIg scare you?  Is it damaging in some way?

Lexey - big hugs to you hon.  Good day / bad day, that's how it goes, you just have to role with it, and soon you'll find the bad days are further apart and the good days outnumber them.  Very hard to see your mum suffering.  Is there something you can encouarge her to do?  My mum, who hates flying, went off to Australia after my Dad died, to see my sis.  It gave her a really positive focus.  A friend's mum bought a little dog when she was widowed.  Another became a part time child minder.  It really helps having something new to focus on, to give life a new meaning.

Mrs B!  Lovely to hear about the wedding, apart from ex-H.  Sorry you were missing DH, it's so unfair, but you did the right thing for DD by making sure there'd be no trouble on the day.  I bet you looked amazing, despite seized up tummy.  Wish we could see some photos.  Poor DD2 - sounds very frightening for her, and strange they couldn't find anything.  But it is a very good sign that the pain has gone and hopefully means it was not anything serious.

Blubes welcome back, hope you had a good week working away.  It's so hard to catch up on this thread once you miss a few days!  

Kath - sounds like a horrible situation  at work, poor you, and just as you are trying to work out your next tx too - you don't need it.  Hope it gets cleared up quickly so you can relax.  Good luck with your immune tests, fingers crossed you find an few answers.

Skirtgirl - hope you got some answers about IVIg from your doc yesterday.  Did you say your twins were with IVIg?  Maybe that's the key ingredient for you.  

Diva - LOVE your story about the bike.  Isn't it fun to sneak one past the DHs.  Hee hee. Less exercising, more FFing!!

Tinkelbunny - sorry you feel cheated by your clinic.  It's so important to feel you can absolutely trust the place you're going to and it sounds like they have broken your trust good and proper.  Can you challenge them over the frozen egg thing?  Maybe you can withhold the final payment.  Definitely sounds like it's time for a change of clinic.  Hope you are feeling OK hon, and starting to recover from the mc.  

AlmaMay and Jaydi, did you have fun in Barcelona?  Did you compare bumps?

Hello to all the other ladies on this thread, Mini-Me (how's your baby ?), Crusoe (how's your son?), Giggly (how's J and your bump? Bought anything new for baby?), Alco-tart (how're your twins?), LML (when do you have a first scan?), Sasha (how's your little one?), Mandy (hope you're feeling better hon), Bron (have you been able to get any sleep?), Bonnie (hope you haven't locked yourself out recently) and everyone I've missed.

Off for my 20 week scan on Thursday.  Can't believe it (congrats for tomorrow Jaydi).  Will maybe find out the sex.....

Lots of love

Laura xxxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Ladies

Quick post from me as just about to leave work and still no bleeding internet access at home

Diva-Loved the excercise swindle    its just like me I say to dh am just going up to run a bath then log onto FF for a couple of hours   

Mrsbunny-I hope you're daughter's alright, doesn't sound too good, hope you get some news soon

Hi Lexey-thanks for your text messages, sorry couldn't reply at the time

Laura-How exciting 20 week scan, do you have any inkling if girl or boy? 

Pen Pen-Thinking of you my sweetheart, I hope your day wasn't too stressful  

Jaydi and Almamay-hope you had a fabby time in barcelona, what a great idea to go abroad for an Abroadies meet up, as bluebell mentioned, awfully quiet without you two, in the nicest way of course  

Kath-sorry to hear re your employers, I had a similar situation a couple of years ago but settled with 6 months pay, turns out now they have gone into liquidation with them owing my dad over £350,000.00 so had the great pleasure today in calling in private investigators, they won't know what hit them  

Bonnie, Sasha, Diva and anyone else I have missed, catch up soon

Larkles

I had hysterocopy in Czech on Friday, results are I have uterus unicornis which is basically a uterus in which only one lateral half exists, the other half being undeveloped or absent. Am waiting for next af before starting treatment again...


----------



## lovemylabrador

A very quick hello to you all... am still in Miami for work. Had a bit of a scare couple of days ago, some bleeding, but was light, and has stopped. Trying to get hold of my clinic to discuss, as not home til Sat then supposed to be off again Monday for another week...  

Sorry no time for personals - though just caught up quickly with all your newss...

best wishes

LML


----------



## ElleJay

Larkles - I am glad your hysteroscopy went well and it must be good that you now know what you are dealing with and you can get back on the treatment rollercoaster after your next AF.

LML - I know this must be scary, but it does sound like your little embie is burrowing in further and has hit a blood vessel - have you got enough progesterone with you to up your dose while you are out there just as a precaution?

Laura - best of luck for your scan on Thursday, it will be exciting to see your lovely twinnies again!  

The reason I am scared of IVig is that it is a blood product and no-one can guarantee its safety from VCJD at the moment - the tests just don't exist.  Or any other nasty yet to be discovered, and I can't seem to get past that - and considering what else I have gone through, I know it doesn't make sense.......

And finally, Pen - thinking about you and fingers are still crossed, so I hope you have heard from the hospital and they are not making you wait even longer for the all clear.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Pen - thinking of you xx

gotta dash tho, DD is sick, DH looking after her ,started my meds today, also had a manual car lesson with Dh as he got a new job and is buying us new cars !!yipee!! was really scary as I#m used to an automatic - also with the girls in the car.. 

love 2 u all

XXX


----------



## bron11

Pen - hope your waiting ends soon and that you get positive news.

Laua all best for scan - excited??  Sleep a pain, now getting cramp in legs hence why up at this time of the day - come to conclusion that I hate sleep and my bed.  Still waiting for tests results from doc re urine infection, dizzy spells etc, but doing ok thanks

Larkes - glad you got some news, fingers crossed next treatment works for you.

LML - scary - has hope things has settled, take it easy.


Ms Bunny - glad wedding went well, hows your other daughter?
Kath - employers can be a real pain, hang in there.

Jaydi and Almamay - hope your having fun, let me know what the weather is like, if allowed to fly will be in Barcelona, at beginning of April for AC/DC concert.

Lexey  

Hi to everyone else I missed, be good to yourselves Love bron xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just a very quick one to say I am not ignoring you and I am reading but just no mental energy to post yet. Hospital are still keeping us waiting and we have been told we wont know now until tomorrow. Am going totally nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sending you my love as always, will post more once we have the verdict.  Am feeling all your positive energy and love, hopefully someone is looking after us and all will be fine.

Lots of love
Pen
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Pen, 

The extra waiting must be excruciating. You've been in my thoughts.      for good news tomorrow and that we can finally break out the last .

Sasha xxx


----------



## Newday

well I fly out tomorrow wevening for biopsy on Friday. But Stepan has said US scan and if dodgy (my words) they will do a hysteroscopy as well as biopsy. Are these painful? how long do they last? Can I travel same day?

Thanks
dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - I've had a hystercoscopy which was over in minutes - pretty painless, bit of cramping but no worse than a rough period pain and was over as soon as they had done it. Not sure about travelling the same day - Stepan will have to tell you. I've just written to him about travelling back the same day with my FET - I'll have Lily and it's at a weekend so would have to rest for a day in London on DAY 2 anyway, I know the Greek clinic seem to think travelling on Day 2 or 3 worse..anyway,we'll see..

Have a great flight tomorrow and hope ti all goes well in Brno

Give my love to the gorgeous Stepan!!  

XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Dawn,

I will be thinking of you as you fly off to Brno tomorrow. I hope the investigations give you some more concrete answers and increased hope for your future cycle. I have so much faith in Stepan. I know he won't leave a stone unturned.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Pen, the waiting must be pure torture for you! Keep on being positive and brave. Lots of hugs to you    

Dawn, all the very best of luck for tomorrow and really hoping that these tests help with your tx. From what I hear, if you need a hysteroscopy, they are well worth having.    

My DD is home now, the diagnosis bit on her hospital discharge sheet has a ? by it! She's still getting a few pains in her lower stomach and she's been very sleepy but much better than before. She has suffered from IBS in the past (at least that's what the GP has said) but I've long suspected that there may be something else wrong. She had investigations once by a NHS gynaecologist but they only quizzed her and did an ultrasound. She's going to the GP again to discuss it all and I've told her that she should ask to get referred privately - I'm sure we can find the money to help her with this after all the thousands we've spent on our own IVF.

RSMUM, good luck with the manual driving - it'll soon be a doddle I'm sure. And well done to DH for getting a new job!

Love to all
Mrs bunny xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Mrs  Bunny   . So sorry to hear your other DD was poorly. Glad she is back home with you again. Hope she is able to be referred through to the right doctor very soon.

Love to you. I think about you often as well.

Sasha xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi all
Just a quickie - wanted to let Pen know I am thinking of her lots and to tell Dawn that I had 2 hysteroscopies and biopsies which while not peasant are uncomfortable rather than painful. One of my clinics gave me a relaxant before hand which helped the other just gave me a couple of paracetomol. I think you would be ok to travel. I had one of mine in Spain and stayed the night but actually I would have been fine to come home the same day.
Mrs  - hope your daughter feels better soon!
Love to all abroadies - sorry this is so short the brief honeymoon period with ds is over and the temper tantrums have started. 20 minutes it took to get his jumper on this morning! This is a baptism of fire!!!
Love to you all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## larkles

Oh Crusoe at the temper tantrums   sorry not funny for you

Dawn-They ask you to rest for an hour and a half after hysterocopy, mine unfortunatley was very painful much like my af pains but 2 times worse and I bled for the whole day, sorry if not being helpful but everyone is different. I felt woozy until about 1.30pm when i got back to the hotel, I went in at 9.30am for the procedure, best of luck for Friday, will be thinking of you   

MrsB-Glad to hear dd is back home 

Sorry no personals, Pen sorry to hear you've got to wait another day, the waiting is the worse

Larkles
xx


----------



## three_stars

HI ladies,

A hysterscopy is done with a metal tube that is inserted through vagina and into uterus and then the camera tube or cutter is inserted through the tube.. so some discomfort from the insertion mainly.  When they have to remove some tissue then you would have a bit of bleeding and perhaps a bit more discomfort.  Usually it is very quick and nothing to worry about and well worth the effort for the results.

Larkles-  I am so glad you managed to get yourself into your clinic and have a proper diagnosis.  Was that the first time you had a hysterscopy?  Did your DR. think this was the reason you have been having problems at all?  Have you gone back to the U/S person and   for putting you in such a panic and giving you an incorrect diagnosis? In the end I think it is good you have had this further exam by STephan prior to a tx and ET but you could have done without the added stress and cancelled cycle. Did you at least get a nice visit in Vienna?

Lesleyj- I hope your injections went ok today.

Alma May and Jaydi- I hope you had a fun meet up
Bron-  I am amazed that you are planning to go to AC/DC 8 months pg. Don't let anyone bump you around. I do think you will have trouble being able to fly though.  Depends on the rules of the airline.  As it is not long haul maybe you will be allowed.   Maybe you need to drink more water to help with the bladder and the cramping.

Crusoe- tantrums.. hmmm.. yes that would be the age,  have to say I can only remember one really bad one and was in a store while visiting my mother abroad... she actually was so embarassed she walked outside.  I finally just had to let DD roll and scream on the floor and just calmly stood by.... you can't let them get to you.   Later I felt guilty as it was really my own fault... she was tired, hungry and I wouldn't let her keep a toy that I had let her look at but as I was shopping with mom I had sort of ignored these things.  The best way for me is to anticipate ahead and not let it get to tantrum stage but it takes time to be able to read a kid and know what will set them off.  DD's dad always had trouble because not living with her he wasn't able to read her moods.  It takes time.. you will get there.  I said before but I always use distractions.  song, carton, food, toy, even sometimes a cold wash cloth or splash of water on the face if need be.   

Dawn- good luck with your trip.

Mrs B-  I would be worried about DD too.  Definately be good to have further investigation. Maybe just IBS but even so the dr. should determine if it is that or something else and not just ignore it.   Glad the wedding went well. 

Pen- sorry you are still being kept waiting
LML- hope you are ok.

RSMUM- I am also doing driver course.  I can drive but am so out of practice and have never owne a car.  Right now studying and waiting of the written part and then the driving part maybe around june.. so long to get a french license and cher also.   Congrats to Dh for a new job so quickly!

Kath- that is a massive sum your dad is owed.  I hope it all gets worked out soon.

Have to run.  We are all doing well for once.  Just trying to get caught up on everything ... life in general ..at the moment. 

love to all abroadies.

B


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Back from my travels.  I could have stayed much longer.  

Pen – Keeping you in my thoughts.  Waiting for numbers is maddening.  Then when you get the numbers it’s another nightmare trying to figure them out.  I missed replying to request for info about the Doppler.  I can’t recommend them enough.  I have found a heartbeat every single time I looked.  At times it has taken some patients and a little break but I have found it.  You can’t be afraid to press the monitor thing on your abdomen.  I usually find the heart beat about an inch or two about my pubic line and at first it was on my right side but now it seems to be on my left side.  I was kindly given a Baby Beat with a display of the BPM by one of my blog readers.  When I got back from BCN last night I couldn’t wait to check the heartbeat.  It is massively reassuring.  

Mandy – Have you managed to decipher all your blood test results?  It seems to me that with IF there is a constant sharp learning curve.  It can do your brain in.  Sending you love.  

Mrs B – The wedding sounds like you’ve hit all the highs and lows of family life in one weekend.  I can’t believe that your poor DD was hospitalised and then discharged with a “?” next to the diagnosis.  Shame on them.  I hope you get some answers.  

Dawn – I’ve had my hysteroscopies under GA and have not had any pain after.  Penny said that in Athens they prefer the patient to be under so the doctor can take their time and not be rushed.  All I can say is the Greek way of doing them worked for me.  

Crusoe – Sorry to hear the honeymoon is over so soon.  Sounds like you have a perfectly normal DS and he is doing what little boys do.  And little girls for that matter.  

Kath – Stick to your guns with your former employers.  They are just trying to intimidate you.  If you haven’t been convicted (not accused or charged because they mean nothing) of theft then in every civilised country in the world you are innocent.  If they want to play that game they better put up and shut up because they can’t accuse you of something and not back it up.  Bet they shut up.  

Tinklebunny – The lawyer in me wants to know if you signed a contract with the SA clinic.  If so I would have a careful read through it to see if what they promised is what they delivered.  Every country has a regulatory regime that usually issues a licence for clinics to practice.  You might want to consider making a formal complaint.  Take your time and be good to yourself.  

Laura – Hope your scan goes well tomorrow.  

RSMUM – How exciting you are starting to learn how to drive automatic and starting a cycle.  

LML – Hope the spotting stops.  Enjoy the weather in Miami

Bron – BCN for AC DC sounds like great fun.  I’m sure the weather will be wonderful for you.  It was beautiful and sunny this past weekend but you needed a coat.  I’m sure by April you will just need a light jacket.  

Lesley – How did the intralipids go?  

Bonnie – Thinking of you in Paris as the weather turns into Spring.  Ahh to be in Paris. 

Lexey – It must be so sad seeing your mum grief for you dad.  I’m glad you could make her laugh.  

Skirtgirl – How did you get on at UCH?  

Diva – I can’t believe you are doctoring the milage on your cycle bike.  That is hysterical.

Bluebelle – How are you doing?  

Larkles – I’m glad you have had a second opinion and have a plan.  It is such a panic when you get hit with something and it only feels like you’ve been told half the story.  

Jaydi – It was fantastic meeting you and your lovely DH.  Hope you enjoyed the rest of your time in BCN.  

Sasha – I didn’t go to the IF lecture tonight.  The college will publish a transcript of the lecture tomorrow.  I’ve read the previous ones and really enjoyed them.  

Hi to anybody I’ve forgotten.  I’m a little tired today.  We had a late flight back and the trains back to London from Gatwick were not very good.  

We had a wonderful time in BCN and Sitges.  It was sunny and walking around yesterday I felt a bit tearful it was so beautiful that it makes you happy to be alive.  Ate lots of lovely food.  Caught up on sleep.  Talked to DH about possible baby names.  (Mental note to Almamay: Don’t ask DH about names again.  He was no help at all because he wanted to name the baby with names from his favourite horror films.  For a girl he suggested Vulnavia.  I kid you not!)

I’ve been worried today and on the phone to the maternity hospital and GP.  When I got on the plane last night and before they shut the plane doors my eyesight went weird in my right eye.  I wasn’t doing anything more than reading a magazine.  It wasn’t because the plane was pressurised.  I had a large “floater” in the bottom part of the eyesight in my right eye.  It looked like a big grey blob.  

This morning it was still there and I started to panic.  After speaking to the GP I was told that the problem with my eyesight is normal for pg women.  I had to worry if I had flashing lights in my vision, which I don’t have.

So now I have big grey blob in the bottom of my vision.  By the time I left work it had started to get me down.  I’ve been upset thinking that I might be loosing my sight.  I know that I’m not loosing my sight but I have lost a part of it.  I know that most likely it will come back and I’ll have a baby in my arms when that happens.  I should be counting my blessings instead of worrying about things that might not happen.


----------



## three_stars

Dear ALma May
I think I said this before but my eyesight went weird as well during pg and all the way through BFing.  It was really bad in the mornings which makes since now that I know it is linked to being more dehydrated.  I even changed all my glasses which is spendy as I have progressive now that I am an old lady       It was only when I was seeing an opthmalogoist for little DD for her blocked tear ducts that I was told that my problem was common.  And that it would clear up a few months after I stopped BF.  Actually I am still wearing the same glasses but likely they are too strong now.  I did not have an new floaters other then the ones I had before.  

Hopefully yours is nothing more serious then a pg side effect

Love,
B


----------



## AlmaMay

My eyesight has gotten worse and that was before the big grey blob.  I knew that was normal for pg and didn't bother me.  It's one thing to be more out of focus, it's another to loose part of your vision.


----------



## three_stars

AM-  Maybe you should give it a few days and if it has not cleared up or gets worse go to see an eye DR?


----------



## larkles

Almamay-lovely to hear you had a good break and met Jaydi and dh

Sorry no personals, just heading for my bath as dh asleep in bed as on FF again!

Bonnie-I had a hysterscopy 11 years ago, they did mention I had a "heart shaped uterus" but could see no reason why I couldn't carry a child, it's congenital, passed down through the family but if my mum had twins, naturally and me after that, maybe it skips one generation, not too sure what to think   both my sisters have 4 boys and they wanted girls, swings and roundabouts me thinks    Stepan did mention that it wasn't the treatment that mattered, it was the "aftercare" which has made me a bit worried as nothing different from previous cycles, i thought he may suggest baby apsirin or something else, this I will have to discuss with him first but thought someone could give me some help in what you were prescriped for after tx?

Funny what you are mentioning re eyesight, as you know I am not pg, but my eyesight has really detiorated over the last couple of months, dh reckons it's all the internet on ff in the evenings   , all jokes aside, I do spend 12 hours a day looking at a computer screen, have eye appointment tomorrow afternoon

Night night all  

Larkles
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all,

Will catch up with personals a bit later but for now wanted to say a massive thank you for all the good wishes and hugs and say.....get those banana's dancing we are all clear!

Cannot tell you the relief, we were so worried. 

Thanks again! Here we go....


----------



## crusoe

Great news Pen
Soooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you!

Loads of love
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador




----------



## AlmaMay

Pen -                 

p.s. My eyesight is a little better today.


----------



## roze

Fantastic, Penelope P!

Here are some more                             

and of course
   

shucks, 'nanas( as my DD calls them) are not much fun on their own...

Hi to everyone else,  

roze  x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

almamay
Tinklebunny – The lawyer in me wants to know if you signed a contract with the SA clinic.  If so I would have a careful read through it to see if what they promised is what they delivered.  Every country has a regulatory regime that usually issues a licence for clinics to practice.  You might want to consider making a formal complaint.  Take your time and be good to yourself.  

i signed some consent papers but not a contract. i have the contact details of the governing body and will see how things work out. i work in law we specialise in fraud, so i'll have the necessary legal advice should things go that way.

glad to hear your eyesight is getting better


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Pen,

So pleased that we can have a dancing banana fest for you, Dh and your precious little one. So pleased you have the all clear. Now you can look forward.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Pos Pen and DH

So so happy for you!

                        
     

lots of love xxxx


----------



## Newday

well just about to leave for the airport to Prgaue. Will travel to the clinic tomorrow depending on what marek finds may have to have hsyterocopy! Bit scared as I will be on my own. I hate the lying school think I'm going to the hospital with my MUm she thinks I'm on a netball trip overnight. I said to DH last night I'm getting too good at lying! Don't like it

Will up date whne I can
dawn


----------



## Laura68

Girls

Just rushing through, but checking for Pen's news.  Phew!!!!!

                          

And lots of love and luck to Dawn            

No time to read or post properly now, but love to all.  Will post news of scan later.

Laura
xxxxxxx


----------



## superted

Hi Girls

Can I ask is anyone doing a DE cycle with immune issues and getting treated over here in the UK?

Love to hear from you and chat.

Superted x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hello everyone  

Thank you thank you thank you for all the lovely dancing nana's and other smilies, it was such a thrill checking in this evening to see them all dancing around, we are so happy and so thrilled to have you all here for us in the hard times and the easy bits. I wish we could all meet up and have a real hug but for now, from me, DH and the little one    

Time to catch up on some personals...

Superted - depending on what issues you have,  I had support from Wessex in Southampton for high NK cells and clotting issues, happy to chat if that's any help.

Dawn sending you a big hug and lots of luck 

Laura, congratulations on your 20 weeks - cant wait to hear about your scan details, hope all is well, will check back later for the news!

AlmaMay glad to hear your eyesight is a bit better today and thank you for the info on the scanner. I think we will rent one although DH thinks I will get obsessive about it! So have to convince him first.

Crusoe, sorry to hear that your son is giving you a hard time. Can't really offer any advice but wanted to send you a hug   in return for all the lovely ones you have sent us.  Hope things get a bit easier for you, I guess it is just him sounding off and testing boundaries so hang in there you know it will be worth it.

Larkles welcome home!  I am glad you have had some explanation although its still dreadful that things were not made clear earlier. Where do you go from here?  Sending you my love as always.

Bonnie, Giggly, Sasha and Diva B's, Lexey, Roze, LML and everyone else I have forgotten thank you again, hope to be a more active participant again and be able to offer some support to you guys instead of being the needy one!

Tons of love.

Penny P
xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hello!  Sorry to come late to the party - Pen, absolutely fantastic news, I am so glad the awful waiting is over for you and you have got the all clear - here's your third banana  !

Almamay - Your area of eyesight loss sounds incredibly scary, I was glad to see it is a little better today - how does pregnancy cause this?  Sorry I missed you earlier today, was having a final shopping blow out before the serious belt tightening starts.

Dawn - Good luck for tomorrow.

Laura - Hope the scan went well today and your littlies weren't being shy and hiding from the scanner!

Crusoe - Ah, toddler tantrums - truly amazing to behold, but it is only natural he is testing all the boundaries at the moment.  Hope this part is over soon and it all settles down soon. 

Superted - I have immune issues and have seen both Mr ******* and Dr Gorgy about them.  My clinic in Crete is happy to work with whatever they say to do, so this cycle is being done with very high dose steroids, aspirin, Clexane and two ivs of intralipids.

Diva - Sorry that AF has really gone into hiding - have you tried the last resort of wearing best white knickers and a white skirt?  I hope it appears so that you can still cycle now and don't have to wait until the summer.

Lexey - Sorry for you too that AF is still not happening even after your medication.  I hope this rectifies itself soon as well, maybe time to try the best white clothes too?

RSMum - good luck with learning on a manual, I can only drive an automatic, but tried a manual beach buggy in Cuba on our honeymoon and it was nearly a disaster!

Bonnie - Hope the driving school is coming along well - you'll ace it!

Kath - You must have been in to see Dr G in the morning, as I was on my own there in the afternoon!

Intralipids treatment went well yesterday, Dr G got the canula in first go though (thanks again to Alamamay's invaluable tips!) and the Benadryl afterwards really knocked me out, so just slept for hours once home.

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## three_stars

Just wanted to tell Pen how happy I am for you and DH that you have the all clear.  I hope you pregnancy can go ahead now with no more worries!         

Alma May-  I saw an old prescription I had today from the opthamologist.  I used  b12 eye drops and some other eye drop... very thick stuff for months and months.  I think it helped or at least felt good to use. 

Lesley- glad the appt went well today.  Maybe we can  

I am barely keeping my head of my keyboard at the moment and have an early day tomorrow so just sending a hug to all abroadies for now.


----------



## Laura68

Hi Abroadies

Still haven't had time to catch up fully, but wanted to say again, to Pen, congrats, lovely to hear the sparkling tone back in your posts.  Hope you can now relax, be well monitored and finally be allowed to feel pregnant.  Did you find out sex by the way??

Larkles welcome back.  Sounds like you got good care from Stephan, am sure you are in good hands, though do ask about what extra drugs you need to take if you feel you want more advice.

Lesley - good to hear the intralipids went well!

Kath - how was your meeting with Dr Gorgy?

LML- hope no more bleeding.    Let us know when you plan to have your first scan.

Dawn - don't worry about the fibbing.  We've all had to do it, it's the only way when you have an IVF life and a normal life too.... Good luck with your trip.

Diva - grrr that's annoying about AF.  I like Lesley's suggestion. Wearing white will bring it on.

Crusoe - am sure you will find a way of dealing with the tantrums.  And he will grow out of them eventually!

AlmaMay - glad to hear your eyes have improved a little.

Jaydi - how was Barcelona, or are you still there?

Thanks for everyone's good wishes about our scan.  It's the first one where I have not been too stressed, and thankfully it was only half an hour late.  All looking good, twins are same size and both girls!!!!  We are really happy (would have been happy either way) and now it feels almost real.  They were wriggling around like crazy and I can feel the occassional prod from a foot somewhere.  Very odd.

Sorry to everyone I missed - have to go to bed am soooooo tired.  Lots of love and luck to you all.

Laura xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Wow Lexey thats the best party I have seen in ages, thrilled for you! Seems weird saying that but I know you have had a long wait!

Laura, twin girls how lovely! Any new pictures? What fun you are going to have.  So pleased that the scan showed everything was going well.

Pen
xxx


----------



## larkles

For Pen



 






















http://dl9.glitter-
graphics.net/pub/677/677839p0yi9kuib0.gif






Sorry to take the whole page up but thought you deserved it 

Larkles
xx

Lex hun, well done on getting af xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Larkles! 

What a fab bunch of smilies, where did you get that chicken! Absolutely grand thank you sooooo much, real party atmosphere going on here today!

    

Pen
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Pen - great news! 
I think it's a great idea to hire a heartrate monitor - that way you get the best available.  We're having more success with ours now bubs is bigger and probably doesn't dance around quite so much?

Larkles - a fabby celebration - you're the best at it by far.  I'm so pleased to hear your hysteroscopy went well.  It's really hard your cycle had to be cancelled, such a rollercoaster you've been on. I hope you and DH managed to have some special time together.

Lexey - well done!  Enjoy your party (is that the right word?). 

Laura - Great news about your scan.  I feel so happy for you.  We are having a girl too!  Finding out has been quite life changing - it has really helped us believe there is a little person coming to live with us in way we couldn't have imagined before.  I know some people don't want to know before the birth but it has been great for us.  In Barcelona it really felt there were three of us on the trip.  And yes AlmaMay and I did compare bumps in Barcelona and I can predict that this summer AlmaMay is going to be looking completely gorgeous and chic with her bump (I was even privileged to have a glimpse at the outfits she might be wearing) meanwhile I will be wearing our family tent!  And green doesn't suit me at all.

AlmaMay - it was brilliant to see you and DH!  How great to meet up in Barcelona and chat like the old friends we are.  It is hard to explain to people outside FF what great friendships we are making.  Glad you enjoyed the weather - it was so hard coming back and the drizzle hitting our faces as we stepped off the plane.  We got really sunburnt faces on Sunday like we'd been on a ski trip!  Thanks for all your tips about where to go - we did so much!  Hope your eye is even better today.  What a worry for you.  My eyesight has got a lot worse since I've been pregnant as all the muscles relax don't they, but having a blind spot must be horrible.  
He He love DH's baby names!  You've got an interesting time ahead.

Bonnie - hope you're doing ok - I'm picturing you with keyboard imprints in your forehead!  Well done doing the driving.

Lesley my friend can't wait to see you.  Well done going to see Dr Gorgy - I'm crossing everything for you already which is making typing tricky but it hasn't slowed me down much  

Superted - I did a DE cycle at Serum but had support for immune issues from Mr ******* for the tests and meds that I needed.  I have heard that Dr Gorgy does this too - they are both in London.  It helped to have a letter from a British consultant so that my GP would feel happy about prescribing the meds I needed.

Dawn - good luck - thinking of you

Mrs Bunny - hope DD is feeling better.  Can't believe the ? diagnosis !!

Crusoe - big hugs - I'm your number one fan - you're doing brilliantly I just know it.  

Diva - that exercise bike thing is soooo funny.
Oooh just seen your post.  It must have been disappointing today. So many times I have willed the scan to show a little sac - and I don't even have any tubes!!  Enjoy the razz.

Rsmum - good luck with the lessons!

Kath - big hugs to you

Tinklebunny - I hope you get some answers.  What a time you have had.

Roze - love the 'nanas

LML - hope you're doing well.  Implantation bleed can go on for a long time but doesn't mean anything bad.  We'd rather not have it though!

Mandy - hope you're ok and have sorted out your bloods

Sasha - lots of love

Bluebell - great to see you posting.

Skirtgirl - hope you're doing alright.

Giggly - how are you doing?  Are you getting one of those 4D scans?  Bought anything else?

Bron - wow AC/DC with a bump!  You're amazing.

Me?  Had a great time in Barcelona.  A proper escape from it all and time for DH and me to really be with each other instead of being ships that pass in the night.  My morning sickness has gone only to be replaced by heartburn!  Where is the bit in the middle where I'm supposed to feel fabulous?  I'm not complaining though.  And my ankles are swollen which is a bit worrying as I'm only half way through. I'm hoping it was just the flight and they'll go down again.  I started to feel more confident in Barcelona about having a bump - it's still hard to get used to but I was very happy when it meant someone gave up their seat to me on the train from the airport.  After that I wore tight clothes and stuck it out to try and get more seats - my experiment over the week showed the Spanish were lovely, American men over 40 were appalling and British men not much better.

Has anyone had sore hips during pregnancy?  After I've been sitting I get up and feel so stiff I'm walking like my FIL (who has just had a hip replacement).  I'm ok after lying down at night it's just after sitting.  By the way that itching has gone completely so it must have been a reaction to the meds.

Love to all - see the talkative one is back   Imagine me and AlmaMay talking flat out in Barcelona - our DHs didn't stand a chance !  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bron11

B123- only will be allowed to go to AC/DC concert if the doc saids it is ok.  Got appointment couple of day before we fly for check up.  Need letter for airline which has to cover me for 5 days.  Will be sitting at concert and will be well protecting bump.  Plan to be cautious.  Junior not too impressed though when i play him this music - doesn't seem to wake him up!!!  Never does shining a light at him.

Yes also trying to drink more - some improvements thanks.

Crusoe - welcome to motherhood, just go with the flow when they are throwing tantrums, my grandson had one in the shopping centre, I just have to watch in case he hurts himself as he had a tendency to bang his head of the ground when in a temper.  I think other people get more embarrassed over the situation than us.

Almamay - thanks for that will take coat with me.  Glad you are enjoying your baby monitor certainly gives the reassurance that we can so often miss.

Pen - fantastic news, enjoy the rest of your pregnancy hopefully stress free.  

Yes I can also join you girls who get blurred vision in pregnancy - doc thought mine was related to return of migraines but not totally convinced myself.  Almamay - your sight any better?

DivaB - sorry to hear treatment has to be delayed, hopefully the time will go in quickly for you.

Rsmum - you will love driving an automatic once you get used to it.

Dawn - hope all is going well. Thoughts with you.

Larkes - loved your post.

Lexey - sure your are relieved if this is the right word. 

Laura glad the scan went well for you and your two little girls, enjoy.   

Jaydi - glad you had a good relaxing break.  Enjoy your bump you worked hard to obtain it.

Hi to everyone else I missed, hope your well, have good weekend.  Bron xx


----------



## RSMUM

Hi all1 Sorry just to pop in and out - there have been some lovely long posts recently!!! Just wanted to thank you all for your kind wishes - blimey it's hard driving a manual!!! I keep stalling ALL the time - and not helped by my DD going " Mummy, you're rubbish!!! " great eh?! I thought I had about a month to get used to it but apparently the new cart is coming next week! I am a wreck today as I've not been having lessons as such, DH has just thown me out of my car into his..I feel so shaky and nervy today   

Also trying to plan my TX - whcih is tricky - getting back on that mad rollercoaster is not for the faint hearted either! Sigh!

Anyway, lovely to read of the " bumpy " ladies meeting up - I found out the sex of both of mine and was very glad I did, felt I could really bond with the baby..I loved your story of meeting in Barcelona, Jaydi - really made me grin..and of course who did that FAB post of all the jumping bananas etc..?! Fantastic!! Pen, we're with you right the way to the labour ward hun!! ( and beyond of course!! )

Crusoe - sorry to hear about the tantrums - really hard work - I have a billion books on child behaviour and alway used to forget the theory when DD1 was throwing a massive wobbly in Early Learning Centre or somewhere

DivaB - so sorry to hear about your dissappointing scan but glad Penny has got you kick-started..hang in there

hugs to everyone else  sorry gotta dash - as usual

huge hugs to you all,   to those in need of them and  lovely bellly rubs to our growing bumpish ones 


XXXXXXXXxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Pen – Bet you are still celebrating.  I thought I would be a complete Doppler addict and had to promise DH I would behave.  I’m surprised how restrained I’ve been.  I use it about once or twice a week.  Sometimes just to reassure me when it was nice just to hear the heartbeat and other times when I’ve been very worried it stopped me from twirling out.  

Dawn – Hope everything is going well.  

Laura – What wonderful news.  Girls!

Lesley – Have you been checking the weather for Crete for next weekend?   Apparently, as well as your brain shrinking in pg your eyes shrink as well!  Your eyesight changes because there is on average 6%-8% less pressure in your eyes.  My GP explained that the floater I have is probably the result of changes.  Great fun.  

RSMUM – The TX rollercoaster is terrifying.  Must be even more impossible to coordinate with yr DDs.  The only advice I can give about learning stick shift is to take your time.  I stalled the car when I panicked.

Bonnie – Hope your driving lessons going?  Thanks for suggesting the eye drops.  I’m taking a BComplex vits.  

Diva – Bummer about AF.  Provera is pretty reliable and Penny will sort you out.  

Tinklebunny – How interesting that you work in fraud and good to hear you have legal advice.  You have a contract with terms and conditions even if you don’t have a signed piece of paper.  

Jaydi – I’m so please you had such a great time in BCN.  It’s hard not to.  I read your post at work and was laughing out loud when I read what you said about American men over 40 (my age group).  I couldn’t agree more!  More than once I have had a quite word with a fellow American (man) about their appalling behaviour when they are visitors in another country.  Most have apologised when spoken to.  I’m surprised I haven’t been punched but I’m always polite and speak to them in a very low voice so only they can hear me so I don’t shame them in public.  

And yes, I have sore hips.  I feel like I’ve run 10 miles when I stand up from my chair at work.  I really am falling to bits.  

Hi to everybody else.  

Thank you everybody for your support about my eyesight.  It has gotten a little better.  It is hard when I’m reading or looking at a bright screen.  I don’t live far from Morefield Eye Hospital so if it gets any worse (instead of better) I’ll go straight there.  I was pretty freaked out on Wed but I’m a lot calmer now.  I am so grateful for my sight that the thought of loosing it made me feel sick.  

I think I felt some movement from the baby.  Yesterday I had a filling replaced and while my dentist was working on my tooth I thought I felt something but I wasn’t sure.  I thought it was gas.  I had the same thing today when I was working.  Because I was sitting (instead of laying down on the dentist chair) I could tell that the feeling was coming from where I normally find the baby’s heartbeat with the Doppler.  I’m still not sure if it is movement or gas.


----------



## Newday

well I'm back I did have a hysteroscopy and the frustratingly good news is theres nothing wrong with me zilch!

So FET after next af
dawn


----------



## crusoe

Oh I know that feeling only too well Dawn, you almost want them to find something that will explain the past and that they will be able to put right for the future - it is very frustrating. I guess it means there is a strong element of luck at play here and you are surely due some luck soon. Sending you all the best for your FET            

Jaydi - just seen your babe is a girl - wow. can't remember what I predicted or if indeed I did predict at all but I am so thrilled for you.       Have you settled on any names yet?
I am so envious of you and AlmaMay meeting up in BCN. It's strange but I really, really miss Barcelona so much. I no longer have family there and of course am not having treatment so have no reason to go but I just love the place despite what i could suppose be many negative associations for me. By the way I sent a piccy of DS to Dr Olivares at IM to tell them what had happened to us after we were repaid on the refund program and had the most lovely reply with Dr O saying IM couldn't have "created a more attractive child" for us - which is perfectly true!

Laura glad your scan went well and all is good with your twinnies. Twin girls would be my dream scenario!

larkles - how are you doing have you found a way to move forwards yet - sorry if I have missed it, I'm struggling to keep up.

Lesley and RSMum good luck for your forthcoming cycles       and Pen I hope you are still celebrating. I feel so relieved for you     

I hope you ladies didn't think I was moaning about DS - please don't get me wrong he is the most gorgeous little boy and we consider ourselves blessed to be his mum and dad, but the last fortnight has just been such a steep learning curve for us all. Although the tantrums are horrible in a way it's good that he feels relaxed enough to tantrum with us. For the first few days he was a very quiet compliant little boy probably because he was terrified of everything being so strange and new. I managed my first trip out in the car with him alone yesterday. We did a bit of shopping and even had a drink in a cafe (albeit rather rushed) and he was so good. Sounds ridiculious but even last week I couldn't imagine being able to do such a trip on my own so my confidence is growing! DH has taken him to the zoo this morning (Pets at home to get some fish food actually) but zoo made it sound more exciting so I am enjoying a few minutes to catch up with you all but must go now and make it look like I have done some housework before they get back.

Love and luck to all on this thread - you are an amazing group!
crusoe
xxxxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

So much has happened on here it's really difficult to keep up when you miss a few days.  

Sorry for the lack of proper personals I will just reply to the last posts but will try to mention you out of memory(failing)

Lexey- It's so understandable to feel partly negative about the whole IF business. 18 months of your life is a huge chunk to be going through tx and when it fails you feel a bit less hopeful that it will ever work. You have recently lost your dad as well and obviously that is going to have an effect on your mental wellbeing and resilence to cope with this rollercoaster. Please don't give up hope though, you strike me as a very postive person with a fab sense of humour and you've cheered me up when I've felt yukky which i am grateful for. Everyone has doubts about if they are doing the right thing, it's natural hun.  I feel at the moment starting down regging for the next tx a sense of hopelessness sometimes and whether I would give up but there are other days when you feel more positive, especially with all the success stories around on abroadies at the moment. It gives me the much needed kick up the backside I need to carry on! If you need to talk love just pm me. 

Crusoe- Ikwym about challenging toddlers- they can be angels one day and little devils the next!! You wouldn't be human if you didn't have a moan once in a while, you can't be happy and estatic all of the time emotions don't work like that. It sounds like your DS is being a normal toddler with his tantrums, my ds still has them now and he's 6!! It's so rewarding to be a parent but there are times when your kids decide to push you in a direction you don't want to go in that can be hard.  We are all learning as parents, that never ends and as they say you don't get a manuel to assist you with bringing up a child you just have to do the best you can. You will provide your son with all the love that he needs, that's a good basis to bring up a child who will thrive. 

Dawn- Glad that your hysteroscopy went well and all is normal 

Alma May- Glad that you had a super break in Spain and you met up with the lovely Jaydi. I bet you had a lot to talk about and comparing bumps!! Sorry to hear about the problems with your eyesight. Is it getting better?


Hello also to Jaydi, a little girl wow!!, Pen, Diva B, Bonnie, Deb, AT, Sasha, Larkles, Laura, Superted, Tinklebunny, Mrs Bunny,Skirtgirl, Kath, Bron, Lesley, Bluebell,LBL, Mandy and Giggly. Soz for anyone else I've missed love to you all

Update from me: I started downregging yesterday for my next ICSI in Norway. I start stimms on the 2nd April and then have my first scan on the 12th with a view to have EC on the 14th and ET on the 16th if all goes to plan. Please God .  I will be on a cocktail of drugs.
Am on Synarel to downreg(nasal spray) 
Puregon Pen for stimms
Predisolone to aid implantation
Clexane for blood clotting isuues
Metformin for PCOS.
Folic acid
Pregnacare

I should be rattling with all the meds I will be taking
Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## bron11

Cat - just wanted to wish you all the best for future treatment, fingers toes and everything else crossed for you.

Crusoe - no didn't think you were moaning, as previously said your son feels happy enough around you to throw tantrums which is good.  Regarding your confidence, being parents this never stops growing, you will be fine.

Hi to everyone else BRON XX


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello everyone, 

Back from the US - very nice to be home. I've been keeping an eye on this thread when I've had a quick minute, though had no time to post... 

Pen - 3rd   still dancing!

Laura - how exciting to hear that its girls!! Roll out the pink! You too Jaydi! 

Lexey - sorry you are feeling so down. Maybe you just need to give yourself a break, and save any decision making until more time has passed. You obviously were very close to your dad - that's a really fantastic thing to be able to remember, I have a rubbish relationship with mine...

Cat, Dawn - good luck... 

Crusoe - great to hear from you. My brothers boy had monster tantrums at that age - I remember one epic at Eurodisney because he had to hand back the 3d glasses when we came out the cinema!! My bro' just removed him from the vicinity of other people and let him get on with it! It was something to behold!!

Diva, hope you had a good time on the razz!!

AlmaMay - glad eyesight is improving. How frightening...

Mandy, Nats, hope you are both ok.

I'm off for blood test and scan tomorrow, because of the bleeding. I'm coming up to 6 weeks. Its really been start stop for a week now, sometimes hardly anything, but on 3 occasions now felt like start of period, then eased up again, and sometimes I've felt fine, others not... all a bit stressful, and I've lost my confidence in my BFP. With hindsight it was a mistake to have accepted a project so far from home after tx, but I guess I never expected it to work, and have managed pretty well to balance normal life/tx in the past... Anyway, cancelled next weeks project, and slept 13 hours last night! Will let you know how I get on tomorrow...

One bit of good news today from the labrador rescue charity I help out with - an unwanted lab who I had to take to kennels a couple of weeks ago has a fab new home - really pleased for him! 

Best wishes to you all,

LML


----------



## Laura68

Hi Ladies

Hope you've all had lovely weekends.

Crusoe - no-one thought you were complaining.  I think all new parents find it a steep learning curve, and tantrums happen to every kid - you will find your own way of dealing with your son, which i'm sure will get easier for you as you really get to know him well.  I still find it amazing that children can be such fun and angelic one minute and the next.... I just spent the weekend with my lovely nephew, 3, and we were playing merrily in the garden.  He was filling buckets with water, and I said "Ok, let's make this the last one" and he turned to me and screamed 
"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"!!!!  And then looked at me like Damien from the Omen!!!  It's lovely to hear about you taking your son out for a few hours, and am sure your confidence will grow and grow over the coming weeks.  You are doing an amazing job.

LML - sorry to hear you are still having some bleeding.  It honestly is so common, especially with DE when your lining has been all fluffed up, but I know exactly what you mean about having lost confidence in your BFP.  Hopefully tomorrow will bring you reassurance.  Lovely to hear about your labrador friend - another adoption success for Abroadies.

Cat - great to hear from you and well done for getting back in the saddle so quickly.  Will have everything crossed for you.  Sounds like you are on a lovely cocktail of meds this time, which will hopefully make all the difference.  

Lexey - hon all your doubts sound so familir.  It's hard enough to keep your PMA up anyway during tx, but when you are still grieving so much for your Dad, it's no wonder you are finding the prospect of starting again really hard.  Why don't you postpone for a couple of months, forget tx, take a break from thinking about it, and just try and enjoy life, remember your Dad, and get your mind back in the right place.  Is time an issue?  Surely a couple of months will make no difference?  You don't need to have PMA to do tx, but you do need strength and it just sounds like you're not ready for it yet.  As for whether your life is going in a different direction, well it's hard to make such big decisions when you feel low, so maybe you need to just clear your head of it for now.

Dawn - great news that you don't have anything wrong with your uterus.  Frustrating in a way, as it would have provided an answer, but good that you can go into this TX knowing that aspect of your tx is all fine.  Do you know what meds you will be on?

AlmaMay - hope your eyes are OK.  Very scary for you.  As for movement - it does feel like wind, so that probably was your babe!  Soon you will feel little taps and flicks too.  It's strange, but also lovely.

RSMUM - hope the driving has been going OK, especially hard to learn a manual with a DD in the back!  Good luck with your TX plans.  When are you off for FET?

Jaydi - I'm still waiting for the "Blooming" bit too!  OK, I don't feel sick anymore, which is a relief, but I am tired all the time.  Have also started to get aches and pains, and the bump gets so tight and uncomfortable..... what will I be like in a couple of months?  I feel quite scared.  Hips - I don't have a problem with mine, but think it is very common as your body stretches to accommodate the baby.  You should mention it to your MW so they can monitor it as it can get painful - my friend had to wear a giant elastic band round her hips to support them!  Not nice, but it did the trick.  Fab news about you having a girl!  Any names yet?  My friend suggested I call mine Paella and Rioja due to the Spanish link!

Diva - sorry you didn't get a natural miracle, you definitely deserve one!  Bless Penny for being so optimistic.  Hope you can get on with your DE cycle soon.  

Larkles that's the best bunch of smilies I've ever seen!!

Kath - how did your meeting with Dr Gorgy go?

Mandy and Nats hope you are both OK, and Tinkelbunny too.

Hello to all you other lovely ladies.

Love Laura xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

'Morning everyone,

Good news - scan showed very clear heartbeat! Its the earliest the doc had ever seen one - 5 weeks and 5 days! Stunned again - had been preparing myself for the worst, as more bleeding this weekend, and felt quite pre-menstrual. The scan showed a 2nd sac, but disintegrating, which may explain so much bleeding.


----------



## lovemylabrador

oops - posted that before I'd finished! We are back for a scan next week - so the next bit of waiting begins! But very relieved, and off for celebration walk in sunshine with dogster...

Hope you are all having a good day. Thanks again for your reassurance the past week - you were right again!!

LML  xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

LML fab news!!!

Cat great news that you are starting again.

Laura lovely to see your girls.

I had my down reg inj today so am on track for et on 7th april.

Gotta run due at dd school 5 mins ago!!!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hello everyone, what a beautiful day! 

LML what great news for you, yes of course we were all right, we nearly always are    So thrilled for you seeing that heartbeat its a really special moment and made me blub, hope you are gently celebrating whilst wallking your doggy today!

Lexey so pleased to hear you have decided to go ahead I know its a difficult decision for you but it will hopefully give you something to focus on and try your very best to raise some really positive energy for.  I am convinced little embies know when they are in a warm, smiley environment so despite your sadness try your very best to put all the love and hope you can in to this attempt and you might get your very much deserved BFP this time, will have everything crossed for you!

Laura sorry you don't feel you are blooming yet, am sure you look beautiful though!  Have been reading about sore hips and backs and things so have that all to look forward too but its got to be worth it hasnt it.  Hope things ease up for you soon.

Cat, have everything crossed for you babe, take good care of yourself getting ready! Wishing you lots of luck    

Dawn, sorry they didnt find anything wrong if you know what I mean. I know how frustrating it can be keeping looking for a reason and not finding one. Lets hope it really is just a numbers game for you and this will be your turn. Keep that positive outlook, you know we will all be behind you  

Crusoe my lovely. You do make me chuckle. You always apologise after you think you have posted something that sounds ungrateful or wrong and you are so daft for doing it. You never sound like you are moaning or that you are anything but completely on top of things so I have no doubt things will settle down very soon.  Its lovely that your clinic came back with that comment (and of course that you agreed!) what a lovely thing to say.  I am sure over the coming weeks and months your bond will grow strong and stronger and you will be learning everyday. I am so thrilled for you and DH. How is Bertie taking to the new arrival?

AlmaMay yes my scanner has arrived and we are only going to use it one a week maybe not even that but I will get comfort from it I know. I dont have my consultant appointment for a few weeks and of course 5 weeks until the 20 week scan so I just need some reassurance.   How exciting that you felt some movement!  It must be really odd the first time but wonderful as well.  Glad your eyesight has got a little better I can understand how frightening it must have felt.

Jaydi lovely to hear about your and AM's meet up in BCN. Its a city I love too especially down by Port Vell. So glad you had a nice time.

RSMUM very best wishes to you getting back on this old rollercoaster again. It takes really courage and determination and I am thrilled you are going to have another go. Keep us up to date with how you are getting on!

Skirtgirl good luck with your April cycle    Wishing you lots of love and luck  

Bron, Diva B, Mrs B, Larkles, Bonnie and all you other lovely ladies hope you are all enjoying the sunshine (have you got it in France Bonnie?) which is due to stay with us for the week. Have a good one.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Laura68

LML - I am so happy to read your news!  What a great outcome.  I didn't think you would see the h/b so early, but that really is the best reassurance you could get.  You really, really are pregnant now!

Love to everyone else, sorry just rushing by.

Laura xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

LML, so glad that you've seen a heartbeat! And so early - that's great. Enjoy the time off from your project. Lovely story about the labrador you found.

Laura, lovely to hear about your scan and that it was the least stressful for you. Two girls!    How wonderful, and that they are the same size too!

Jaydi - a girl for you too    - those girly genes were busy that week! Glad you had a great time in Barcelona and that you showed off your glorious bump   

Dawn, although the hysteroscopy didn't show any problems, it's a big tick off the list of things to do - after all the talk on here about things that have been uncovered - well done for going through it and fingers crossed for your FET coming up 

Crusoe, it's only natural that you would want to share the 'not so good' times with us as well as the good times and we're glad that you feel able to do that. No way do we think that you are moaning! As I've said before, parenthood is an enormous continuous learing curve and it's by no means a nice even curve! Lots of love to you, you're doing brilliantly  

RSMUM, good luck with the driving and arranging your tx around your family xxx

Bonnie, hope your driving theory is going well - it seems a long time to wait before actually doing the practical bit of the driving course!

Lexey, so glad you're feeling better having made the decision to go ahead now. You will feel relieved and by making that decision you will feel a lot more positive about what you are doing as the days go by. You know we're all right behind you xxx

Larkles, I'm glad you know 'the truth' now, and that Stepan has been so helpful. I hope you manage to get some new plans together now. Loved your HUGE celebration post!

Pen, enjoy the sunshine  

Alma May, glad you had a good time in Barcelona too and how wonderful for you to meet the lovely Jaydi. Sorry that your eyesight is giving you such problems - it must be horrible to have that blob hanging around. Hope it improves soon  

Skirtgirl, you're on your way now! Good luck to you  

Bron, glad you're feeling a bit better now and that you do get to go to ACDC

Cat, great that you've managed to get going with the Norway clinic so soon. All the very best to you.

Lesley, hope the prep is going ok, are you getting excited now?

Diva, sorry you had to go through having a scan and bloods done. Hope the next lot of medication does the trick so you can have tx soon xx

Love also to Kath, Tinklebunny, Giggly, Nats, Superted, Bluebell and all those I've forgotten.

We've been for a lovely weekend away in South Wales, stuffing our faces, enjoying the sunshine and just generally having some long overdue quality time together. DD is feeling better and has been referred to a gynaecologist so I hope this means that she can get a proper diagnosis soon. Other DD is back from honeymoon on Weds so looking forward to that!

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Newday

thanks Mrs Bunny I knew they would do it even though they said don't eat or drink to be on the safe side. Well marek said at least we know and hopefully the biopsy will help with the embryos implanting. Just have to wait for af now and then we're off
dawn


----------



## bron11

Just a quick post, dog tired and going for a bath.  Just wanted to say brilliant new to LML , have a happy pregnancy.

Hi to everyone else.

Bron xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  

Dawn - good that you have had this checked out, must put your mind at rest, and good luck for the cycle.

Lexey - you're on your way now too, liked the AF party! Everyone gets these wobbles, huge hugs to you.

Mrs B - glad your DD is off to see someone who will check her out and supply an answer to the ?? on her notes.  And you will love seeing newly married DD - hope the photos of the wedding are fantastic!  And great that you had such a lovely weekend away with DH.

Jaydi - loved our lunch and wander round the harbour yesterday - it was definitely over too soon!  Good luck for your scan this week.

Almamay - Hope the eyesight is continuing to improve?  And I am thrilled you felt Booba move about!

LML - What wonderful news about seeing a heartbeat, I am so pleased for you!

Crusoe - you weren't moaning, just sharing!

Cat - good luck for your cycle, watch out for what you eat when taking Metformin, I was told low fat, low carb is best as it can upset your tummy a bit.

RSMum - I'm sure your driving isn't rubbish!

I am off to Chania on Wednesday, I seem to have been waiting for this for ages, and suddenly it's here again..... I will try to log in from the computer in the clinic if I manage to push aside the bored husbands and see how everyone is doing!

In the meantime, lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Abroadies,

Lesley- Very best wishes for Chania and your tx. I really hope that this is the one for you and will be praying that the embies stick .. Thanks for your tip about the metformin, not had side effects as yet apart from the bottom burps ha ha 

Bron- thanks for your best wishes, not long for you now before you meet your little one, it's so exciting 

Dawn- I hope that af arrives soon and Marek works his wonders 

Mrs Bunny- glad that you had a great time in South wales and that your DD is feeling better and your other DD will be returning soon from honeymoon 

Pen - I hope you are keeping well and tat the pg is going well 

Lexey - Good luck with the patches and hope that it is your turn this time. 30% chance is really good, I will be   for you. I'm glad that your positivity has returned and it's all systems go. Thanks for your kind words in the pm. I will be following your progress hun 



Skirtgirl- Good news about your ET 7th April. If things go to plan I should follow you round the 16th with ET, scans permitting 

LML- Really good news news about your scan, how fantastic to see an early heartbeat 

Laura- Forgot to congratulate you in my last posting on finding out you are having twin girls. That is fantastic, you must be halfway through now, are you starting to bloom? 

Sasha- Thanks so much for your lovely pm, it's nice you know you care. You are so thoughtful. Glad you know that you are spending some quality time with Bella, they grow up too soon, it' so important to make the most of it!!  I will pm you tomorrow as feeling a bit whacked tonight, and we must talk soon 

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

I am just popping in to wish Lesley lots of luck     

also lexey fab news that AF has arrived lots of luck for ET

Cat     to you too

Hope all of our abroadie miracle bumps are doing ok

RSMUM when r u starting hun 

love to all
Em


----------



## three_stars

Just wanted to say good luck to Lesleyj as I thought you were off tomorrow but see it is Wednesday.  
Have had rough night with a sick child and a day washing it all up and missed driver class.  
Will try to catch up tomorrow.  Nite all my friends.
B


----------



## Jaydi

Lesley hope you weren't anticipating a quiet trip to Chania

The Abroadies Cheerleaders are coming too!!  

           

Bon Voyage  

Will be thinking of you and DH every minute and crossing absolutely everything 

love Jaydi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

DivaB, so sorry you found out you had a chemical pregnancy. That must have been a shock for you, right in the middle of getting ready for more tx.
I hope that the preparation for going out to Serum in April will help you get over this - look forward to a really positive cycle very soon!
   

love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Lesley

Wishing you oodles of luck and love for your forthcoming trip!
    

You can be sure I'll be returning lots of that positive thinking that you did for me too!
       

Thinking of you and hoping and praying that you get the result that you so deserve    

love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Lexey Good luck for your up and coming ET!!  lets hope april brings lots of bfps for us!!  

Lesley good luck in Chiana     

Diva b what a shock to find out now, I hope you can move on with your next tmt.  

Bonnie I hope yourlittle one is better now, there is nothing worse than sick   

Mrs B How are you doing ? glad to hear your girls are both ok now.  

Pen good to hear things are going ok for you now, hopefully you will have a nice quiet pregnancy from now on!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just a quick one to wish LesleyJ all the luck in the world! Will be thinking of you    

   and lots of     to you sweetie!

Pen
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Just a quick one from me too, to send hugest of love and luck to our lovely Lesley.  Hope Chania brings you a big tonne of babydust this time.  Will be thinking of you and willing you on.      

Also, to all the Abroadies beginning treatment, lots of luck, and all success to you all, Skirtgirl, Lexey, Dawn, RSMum, Cat.  Diva so sorry you had a chem preg , but at least you can get to Penny in April now.

Lots of love to everyone.

Laura xxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Warning!  Me Post ahead.

I finally got my blood test results from the blood I had taken TWO MONTHS ago.  No surprises I am MTHFR heterogeneous.  I don't have the full results because it was read out to me by my GP's receptionist who didn't know what she was reading.  

Penny was right.  Again.

I didn't think it would hit me the way it has but I've been really upset and tearful all day      I know I have a million blessings to count.  One of them is that I am already being treated by Penny as if I had MTHFR but I am still upset.  

I have tried for all these years to look forward and to not look back except if I can learn something for the next cycle .  But today I'm just so angry this wasn't found especially as three years ago I paid a very well known miscarriage specialist in London to test me for the full thrombophilia screening including specifically asking to be tested for MTHFR.  Why that consultant took my money and didn't test me is only known to him and in part caused me more years of heartache.  

My family history indicated that there were problems.  For goodness sake, my father had his first heart attacks at the age of 34 and then died at 53.  This consultant knew that and discussed this with me.  

I don't know if I would be as angry and upset if I hadn't gone to that consultant and handed over my money or if I had never gone.  I suspect that I'm this upset because I tried to sort it out over three years ago and was let down.  

Now I am caught between my GP and the maternity hospital.  Neither one knows who should refer me to a haematologist.  I'm seeing my maternity consultant on 9 April so I'll discuss it then.  I will also insist that DH be tested because his mother has heart disease and his father had a stroke.  There is a good chance he might have MTHFR as well and it will have an impact on the health of our baby.  

Speaking of maternity hospital.  I was told I was going to be given 1 to 1 midwife care because I was a priority.  I had a midwife contact me 6 -7 weeks ago and then when I returned her call the next day (she called me at 7pm) she said she was fully booked up and couldn't take me on but would pass my details on.  I've chased her 4 times and now she is on holiday for 3 weeks.  I've made request to PALS two weeks to help sort this out and they can't believe it still hasn't been sorted.  So much for being a priority.  I would expect nothing less than sh!t from the NHS when it comes to me and concieving and having children.  I've been let down every step of the way.  

Again, sorry for the moan.  I promise to be on better form tomorrow.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh AlmaMay I wish I knew what to say but I dont. 

So many of the lovely ladies on here have found out things now that should have been detected years ago and would have saved so much pain, torment and money and now you have had confirmation of something you instinctively knew but had been reassured wasnt the case its an impossible situation.

Larkles has very recently gone through a very big discovery which was previously missed and I know I am not alone having had clotting issues missed previously but once discovered have managed to achieved our first pregnancy.

I wish I could say something to take the pain away for you and all the others here who have mis-diagnosis or apparent incompetency by the health care providers we all depend on.  Its not only the NHS, clinics miss things too and I guess all I would say is that you and I and many others are amongst the lucky ones still in that we have a genuine shot at our dream now irrespective of what has gone before.

I know that will never take away the anger and pain caused in the past and at the moment may be little comfort, but we are still blessed and I know that you see that too.

All I can do is send you a big   and hope that your discoveries and the others that our lovely ladies on this board go through help others to ask more questions, create more fuss and save them some pain.

Pen
xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Lesley - best of luck with your upcoming treatment. Are you all packed? Excuse my ignorance - where's Chania?    

AlmaMay. That's totally rubbish - can't believe they are not looking after you. Maybe it's time to get a bit shouty with someone?! Shouldn't have to though...

DivaB - sorry to hear your news. Best wishes for the next tx.    

Hello to everyone else, and thanks for all the congratulations you've sent my way. Hope to be able to send them back to all of you with upcoming tx soon...

LML


----------



## Jaydi

Sending you lots of love dear AlmaMay.   I hope you are doing ok today.  It's been such a shock and yet another blow to hear this news hasn't it?  I really feel for you.  I think even though you have your precious baby on board now it doesn't stop the grieving does it?  How different life could have been these past years if your consultant had taken good care of you.  I know this is a story that lots of us Abroadies can relate to but no matter how many times it happens it's still hell and just shouldn't have happened.  I find even when you tell the doctors what mistakes have been made they seem immune to the suffering it's caused.  No one ever says a simple 'sorry'.  And all this news comes at such a difficult time.  Around 19 weeks I felt really hormonal, I don't know if you do too? but I cried for a whole week I just couldn't shake off feeling low and thought it would go on forever.  But I don't feel like that now at all.  It was extra upsetting because I thought 'I should be really happy now'.  Which of course I am really.  Anyway I'm rambling on, I just wanted to give you a big hug.   It's rotten.  But this feeling will pass and you will get the help you deserve.  I'm having trouble seeing my consultant, they keep making appointments and then she is off that day, it's all so frustrating.  But us Abroadies are good at these battles (even though we shouldn't have to be!) and we'll get it sorted and be such great role models for our kids won't we?  When I think back to my twenties I used to just give up so easily and be so compliant.  Now I'm the most tenacious person I know!

Big hugs to all.  I'll do personals later.  Off to have another scan this afternoon and I can't think straight right now!  

Love to Lesleyj flying out today  

DivaB -    


Jaydi xxx


----------



## Laura68

AlmaMay - sending you big hug as you come to terms with your news.  It's what you suspected, but still a shock to be told the truth and realise you had many missed opportunities in the past because of others' incompetence.  It does sound like you need to ask that consultant why you weren't tested for the condition when you specifically asked, but also, in time, those feelings of anger will be taken over again by the excitement of being nearly half way through your pregnancy.  As others have said, it seems such a common story that sometimes really obvious things have been missed for years and years, by both the NHS and private clinics.  The problem is  the whole science of fertility os still fairly new and there is so little shared info between clinics - so protocols and tests vary so wildly.  Look at how much suspicion Mo Taranissi has always been regarded with by the rest of the medical world, but now his immune methods are being adopted all over the place.  I've always felt there should be standard issues a woman is tested for before any money is spent. I know there's nothing I can say to take your pain away at the moment, other than to say I completely empathise and am sending you a big hug for those lost years.  But I also want to send you a bump rub for the gorgeous baby growing inside you who you will see again in a few days at your 20 week scan, which I'm sure will help you focus on the future again.  The past will never leave you, but your baby will help take the pain away   

Jaydi - good luck with your rescan this afternoon.  Hope your naughty little wriggler keeps still long enough for all the rest of the measurements to be taken this time.    Hope you get some great pics.

Lesley - good luck, safe journey .

Hello everyone else. 

Love Laura xxxx


----------



## three_stars

Have had another night of illnesses and day of cleanup ( vomit/ and diarrhea)  This time my big DD.  She is ok today but I am wiped out. 
ALma May   -- you know how I feel about this having been in similar situation a few times.  Being American like me AND a lawyer it must just mAKE you want to sue the pants off of a few people.  Not really much recourse for us FF is there ?  Just have to swallow the anger and focus on that little squiggler you have in you now.  With that in mind IMHO best to focus the energy you have on getting the care you need.  You can always deal with the incompetence  you have suffered for at another time when you are feeling less upset.

Lesleyj and Dh - my wishes and best vibes are with you.

Diva- so sorry about the chem pg. I know how painful emotionally they are.. take care of you.

Hugs to all the abroadies- Mrs. B, Larkles, Pen, Laura, Sasha, Dawn, Lexey, Laura, Jaydi, LML, JO, SG, GG,  and all the rest of you.... sorry I am so crap at posting right now... Sick nights are just a brutal part of being a parent but I wish if wishes could be granted then NO CHILD WOULD EVER BY SICK!

Also to Crusoe-  I think us FF often feel we can't complain about normal parent- child issues because we would seem ungrateful or something.  At least sometimes I know I do..... but it is unfair on ourselves.  We are parents like any one else and there will always be good and bad times.  We are still here to support each other no matter what.  Allow yourself time please.  Even the president is suppose to get 100 days!    ( Though not many seem to be sticking to that )

Love,
B


----------



## roze

AlmaMay, I've sent you a PM. Hopefully we can meet up soon for a chat.

roze  x


----------



## bron11

Almamay - sending hugs your way.

b123 - hope things improve look after yourself too


Diva- so sorry about the chem pg.

Lesley - hope all goes well for your upcoming treatment. 

Hi to everyone else, hope all well and enjoying any sun that is out there. 

Bron xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies I'm back from the anomaly scan and it all went well.  Feel so relieved.  Those clinic appointments are so stressful aren't they?  She spent ages scanning the heart and I felt so sick watching her frowning at the screen but then she said it was all fine and she could see everything this time.  So it's all good news.  And she said she thinks it's a girl too   It's lovely to know and it made the scan seem more real?  If that makes sense.  And Laura we did get a photo at last!!  And she turned the screen so I could see too - I knew it was possible!  I even managed to get a cervix scan too to check all is well and no sign of prematurity due to the uterine septum.  So now I will be able to have one each time I have a scan.  Thanks for telling me about the scans AlmaMay.  They don't do that routinely here at all.  It's just knowing what to ask for isn't it?  I also asked them to check for cleft lip or palate as that is a risk with steroids and it was all clear.  Does everyone else have a file of notes you've collected over the years that nearly breaks your arm as you get it down off the shelf?  

AlmaMay - hope you're doing ok today.  Have been thinking of you.   So i was right about American men.  And is it just when they're abroad?  Are they different on home ground?    You described the hips thing so well - it is like I've been running and have stiffened up or bruised my hip joints.  Feels very early to be in this state!  Great news you can feel bubs moving.  That's exciting.

Lesleyj - you will be flying now!  Good luck sweetheart.

DivaB - I'm so very sorry to hear you've had a chemical pregnancy.   I hope it gives you reassurance that your body really wants you to have a baby.

Bonnie - so sorry you're having a tough time with the lurgy invasion.  Not what you need!  I hope the spring says goodbye to all the bugs and you can look forward to a fabby summer with your family.

Lexey - you are so brilliant - your sense of humour is very special.  Loved your story of breaking the ice with your dad   I'm crossing everything that little Fanando is on their way to you.

Laura - I'm not surprised you feel tired all the time with two little ones growing like crazy.  Are you still working too?  I have an easy life really I'm so lucky.  Broke - but lucky I can take it easy.  Don't worry about your bump.  That mad pic of that woman with 8 babies on board shows there is plenty of room for just two   I did tell the midwife about my hips but just like the itching no one cares unless it's bad for the baby!  What about me?  Yes she did say I could get referred to a physio if it gets worse.  I've signed up for an antenatal yoga class group.  I'm a bit worried if I get down on the floor I won't get up again!  Will have to crawl across the room to a wall or something?  It's not my size it's just my hips don't work.  Loved Paella and Rioja - well in that case we'll have to have Metaxa Baklava won't we?  Can't wait to tell DH's folks on Mother's Day.  

Rsmum - good luck getting going again and starting to plan. 

Crusoe - hope all is going well with your little man.  He's an amazing chap - his whole life has changed hasn't it?  And he's still out exploring the world.  Loved the zoo day   We used to do that too.
I've found your prediction 'I predict a boy but I'm known for always being wrong   so it's probably a beautiful little girl!!!'  You were right again Crusoe !!

Em - it's good to hear from you.  Love the new pics of your lovely boy.

LML - great news about seeing a heartbeat so early.  That's a very good sign isn't it?  I had a second sac too which didn't make it and had some early bleeding too.  It can be due to that or it may be your lovely embie doing some burrowing near a capillary which will cause a bit of bleeding - sometimes a lot of bleeding!  But it doesn't mean there is a problem.  It's just with IVF we are so LUSH.  Can you tell I live in the West Country?  

Mrs Bunny - hope you're having fun catching up wedding stories with DD now they're back from honeymoon.  I'm glad DD2 is getting a referral. 

Skirtgirl - well done getting underway.  You too Cat.    

Love to Mandy, Bron, Roze, Pen, Larkles, Laura, Sasha, Dawn, Kath, Tinklebunny, Bluebell and all Abroadies  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Alma May, I'm so sorry that the news of your results (although you suspected what they were anyway) has made you feel so upset. It's not surprising at all that you are feeling all this anger and grief now, despite the happiness of your pregnancy. It's all those futile attempts before, wasted effort, time and emotions that you can never have back that's the hardest part to cope with isn't it? And as for the 'experts', we are entirely in their hands aren't we? We can suggest that they do certain tests but if they say they are not needed, we just accept this. This type of thing has happened to many of us, like the girls say, and we have to be so strong. You are a particularly shining example of this. It is sometimes only when things go right that we are able to look back properly and realise how many things have been missed along the way and wonder what would have happened had certain things been done differently - and therefore our emotions about it all need to come out.

So don't be too hard on yourself. Perhaps this period of upset will allow you to relax a little more about the past difficulties you have had - a release of emotions, although hard to cope with, is always a good thing in the end.

And as Laura says, there should be a set of standard tests that we should ALL get when starting on our journeys!    
Think how much money the NHS would save on countless failed IVF attempts if it turns out many people have clotting issues/MHFTR or whatever!
And that's just the NHS!

Lots of love to you and all the other brave abroadies  
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Ooh Jaydi, you just nipped in there before me!

So so glad that you had a happy scan day today and all is well. And you got a cervix scan as well, and checked for cleft palate - well done! It's that tenacity you mentioned before paying off! And you got a picture too! Is there an alien on it? That's good.  

Sorry but I prefer Moussaka Kelftico as a name to tell your in-laws!

Good luck at the antenatal yoga class - maybe you'll get chatting to some other pregnant ladies whilst you're crawling across the floor  

I'm really pleased you had a good day  
xxxxx


----------



## Myra

Hi Ladies

Just introducing myself, I am currently training to be a mod   

So I will be joining Em in moderating this thread, so I hope you will be gentle with me  

Looking forward to getting to know you all 

Myra


----------



## lovemylabrador

Jaydi - fantastic news on your scan!!!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Jaydi just wanted to say well done on your scan, are you going to post your picture so we can all have a squizz!  It must be lovely to know everything is fine and you can relax a bit, hips permitting!  I thought about signing up for a yoga class too but I have no bump yet and am scared I would just look like an old lady turning up for no reason  

Myra welcome! We are a nice friendly bunch here if a little stuck in our ways.  We have some strong discussions but are always kind to each other and despite frequent attempts to get us lucky ones with bumps off to the bumps and babies board have a general consensus that we are all welcome here.  We have ladies from all over with all sorts of stories to share so I hope you will enjoy keeping an eye on us!

Bron, can't believe you are nearly at 31 weeks!  Only just spotted your ticker, gosh you must be so excited!  Are you all ready for the big arrival?

Bonnie, so sorry to hear your DD has the lurgy, you have been through the mill recently but I know how tough you are and you will be managing somehow. Hope you are keeping yourself fit and healthy amongst all the goo!  You are such an inspiration to us all  

LesleyJ still have my fingers tighly crossed for you (makes typing really tricky!) wishing you bags and bags of luck!

Love and hugs to everyone, am off to eat fruit, have a passion for it at the moment and never normally touch the stuff  

Pen
xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Welcome Myra to the Abroadies!  I’m sure you will feel like part of the family very quickly.  

Jaydi – Good news about your scan!  So exciting that you are having a girl.  And yes, American men are strange creatures even in their own country.  I’ve met some very nice ones but their air of superiority tends to get in the way of any positive qualities they might have.  My hips were aching by the time I left work today.  Got to walk around more.  

LML – Amazing that you have seen a heartbeat so soon.  That is a very good sign.  

Skirtgirl & Cat – Exciting news you both have started your next cycle.

Diva – I’m not surprised that Penny wants you back ASAP after your chemical.  It is very sad but a good sign of how much your body wants to be pg.  

RSMUM – Thanks for your email.  How are your driving lessons going?

Bonnie – Maybe I’m being very American but do you think that all the sickness might be a food allergy?  As I’m sure you know our fellow Americans have massive amounts of food allergies so I always take it with a grain of salt but it can have a big effect on the digestive system and acts very much like a tummy bug.  

Lexey – Good to hear you are getting on with TX.  It is a nightmare but I think the waiting is the worst part and actually getting on with things is easier to bear. 

Crusoe – Hope things are going well with the family settling in together.  Looking forward to more news.  

Lesley – Good to speak to you yesterday and hope you’ve had a quick and safe journey.  I’m thinking of you.  

Bron – How exciting you don’t have too long to go.  The sun is beautiful and makes everything seem lighter. 

Roze, Mrs B, Pen, Laura  - Thank you all for your supportive words.  It is absolute rubbish that so many Abroadies can understand so well what I’m going through.  It is sinful that we have been so mistreated by the medical system.  

I feel better today.  A few things happened.  My hospital has finally gotten in touch about the midwife situation.  While that hasn’t been sorted the person I spoke to is trying to arrange an appointment with my consultant tomorrow to get me referred to a haematologist ASAP.  

I also made one phone call and spent less than five minutes typing a letter requesting my medical records from the hospital where the mc consultant worked from.  It also happens to be the same hospital that gave me drugs in the A&E that caused my mc in Sept.  So I popped that letter in the post and will be interested to see what comes back.  

I’m not making any decisions about what I’m going to do.  I am generally very constructive with my anger.  I find it helps me far more than swallowing it.  I need to be careful about swallowing it because I have a tendency to suffer from depression which is anger turned inward.  

I also sat myself down and had a little talk with myself.  I think I have every right to be a bit angry about the situation.  I very carefully researched my medical situation over the years and asked for investigations that should have found my septum and MTHFR.  Some of these investigations I did more than once.  I paid a lot of money to a bunch of incompetents who put themselves forward as professionals.  It’s OK to be upset and feel very let down.  I would be crazy if I didn’t feel like that.  

I had my little pity party yesterday for a couple of hours and then pulled my glad rags on and met a friend to test drive a new car (the Smart Car has to be replaced by a bigger one for baby) and then went for a nice meal.  Today I was feeling far less upset and was even cheerful.  

One of the things I did yesterday was to send an email to Penny and thank her for all her help getting me pg.  Not only is she super smart, she is passionate, generous and very caring.  Qualities that are far too lacking in the medical industry.  

Thank you again xoxoxox


----------



## Myra

Thank you for the welcome girls


----------



## Laura68

Congratulations Jaydi,    so glad you had a great scan.  Sounds like you really enjoyed it this time, and I hope they didn't keep you waiting with a full bladder for three hours  .  Also hope you told them to zip it if they asked about your "interesting" medical history.  Please post your scan pic, I'd love to see the mini-Jaydi!  21 weeks today, over half way cycle bud!  I think the names thing is the perfect way to take revenge on your silly in laws who've been so unsupportive.  Surely you should tell them your daughter is called Ouzo  Or Retsina?  So many to choose from!! Actually, I do like Mrs B's suggestion of Kleftiko!!  Please take a pic of their faces when you tell them and post it here for us all to laugh at.

Lexey - great news you have a date already.  I always know when you are feeling OK and you have your great sense of humour back because your Smilies reach the hundreds!!  .  You are doing so well, and hope you manage to keep your stoical frame of mind for the coming weeks.  If not, you are welcome to lose it on FF - we'll all be here for you.    

AlmaMay - glad you are feeling brighter today.  Of course you have every right to feel upset and angry; in your situation, I would probably smashing something up, likely the stoopid docs who screwed up the tests.  You sound so together - you have a great objectivity about your feelings, which I guess comes from you having had to deal with your depression in the past.  You're absolutely right, you mustn't bottle up all the anger.  I'm so glad you found Penny.  How is your little wriggler?  Any more movements?

Myra - welcome to Abroadies.  We talk a lot, so I hope you can keep up  

Mrs B - hope all's OK with DD2.  Is DD1 back from honeymoon yet?  It will be lovely for you all to talk about her wedding day and look at the photos together.

Bonnie - poor you.  Trouble with so many littlies is they just keep passing illnesses around.  My nephew had the puking lurgy after the weekend and my sis said it was awful because it's the first time he's been able to say how he feels and after each mammoth puking session would go "Mummy I want to be better".      Hope all four of you are on the mend and manage a few good nights sleeping it off.

Pen - I know what you mean about feeling like an old lady.  Every time I have a scan, I reckon the teenage pregnancies in the room think I am someone's mum - I mean someone of their age.  Mind you, my bump is suddenly looking un-hideable.... DH came into our room this morning when I was getting dressed - there I was in big knickers and unflattering sports bra, and he said I looked like The Only Gay in the Village!!  I guess my bump is rather like Matt Lucas's massive tum now.  I thought pregnant women were supposed to look sexy, or is that just a lie spread by Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt?

Love to everyone else.

Laura xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi Myra-  welcome.  Most of the time we behave but we do tend to talk quite a lot!!!  May have trouble keeping up with us.  Sorry to see you have split with DH.  Do you mean you are TTC as single mom ( Like I did after a split) or you are putting tx on hold?  Don't mean to be personal if you don't want to share details.  

Alma May-  Maybe all of us that have been misdiagnosed or subjected to incompetent medical services could come together and collectively "kick some butt".       Sadly there is so much of it we would be too busy to take care of ourselves  ( and families)  
I did not mean for you to forget what happened ( you never will).. just meant that maybe you want to put off acting on it until you were able to be less angry and more clear... and after you managed to get some action regarding your maternal care.  I would love for you to get some "revenge" or recompense... would somehow make me feel good.. as got nothing more then a letter back saying that they felt they had done everything right.  ((  Uhhh.. no they didn't!!!    )
I will look into the allegry to food idea.  Have tested them for other allergies already.  I think big DD has just always had a fragile tummy... has been a serious vomiting kid ever since born.    She seemed much better today until I asked her this afternoon to finally eat something.. that sent her running to the loo    Poor thing.  Thank goodness for PBJ sandwichs... lifesaving in times like this.   She is such a sweetie.. really thanking me for taking good care of her.   
Basically it is the contact with so many other kids at the nursery and the school... parents that have home care always love telling me how their kids never get sick.  Well it is certainly a trade off-- "socializing" vs sickness. 

Regarding the hip thing.. yes I had that.. much worse with the twins.. Amazing how fast the body starts loosening things up down in the pelvic area.  It stayed pretty bad for most of this year as well.. probably as I did not do as much walking and excercise as I did with previous pregnancy.  Towards the end of pg I could barely walk .. saw a Kine who worked on me a little but could not do much by then.  I think I was given a bit more magnesium but can't remember.  Keep repeating yourself to your drs... maybe somebody will listen to you.

Someone mentioned thick inf folders.. I had about 3 moving boxes fuyll when i moved in July... Have now finALLY tossed most of it... was a strange feeling.  ( probably takes up a good portion of my hard drive too but hav'e cleaned that out yet .. never know when a FF needs some info  

nite my lovely abroadies

B


----------



## lovemylabrador

Morning everyone... Hello Myra, and pleased you feel able to move forward Lexey.  

Up early this morning (well, early for me when I'm not working, anyway) and feeling quite tearful - STILL bleeding, hasn't eased up, thats 12 days now... My last scan (Monday) feels like AGES ago, and the next one (next Tues) forever away - I know that's ridiculous, but feeling quite stressed as confronted with it 10 times a day whenever pop to loo...   Also, for first time since treatment, my bladder didn't get me up in the night. Going to ring my clinic when they open - not sure if they would be prepared to scan me again before the weekend - don't want to overreact, but on the other hand, its really upsetting me...

Moan over. Its nice to have somewhere to share it. It's a beautiful day again, so should take the dogster for an early morning walk on the beach - he always cheers me up...

LML (sorry for the 'me' post... and I do take reassurance from your stories of bleeding and then everything being ok - its just hard 12 days along the line...)


----------



## Laura68

Lexey when I got up this morning I realised all I need is the blonde hair and then I am the spit of Matt Lucas!  Wish I knew how to add a picture...  And you know it's only going to get worse!  I told DH last night that I had told my FFs and he started going "I meant it as a compliment!"  Hmmm....

LML - sorry you are still bleeding.  Is it bright red blood or old brown blood?  And are you having crampy feelings too?  It's still very likely, with you having seen the heartbeat, that your bleeding is continued implantation (don't want to worry you but my friend had it for 5 weeks!  And her little girl is now nearly one) or the other embie coming away.  I do think you should call IB and see if you should increase your pessary intake.  And go for a scan if it wil make you feel better, but rest assured, some people do bleed and bleed and all is still OK.  I know it's no consolation when you are scared and worried, but it's such a great sign when you have seen the heartbeat.

Lots of love

Laura xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Me again...

Thanks Lexey and Laura for your replies - they are reassuring. Laura - its a bit of a mix of both - Wessex rang me back, and said they are not surprised about the continued bleed, given the 2nd disintegrating sac that was clearly visible on my last scan, but that they would scan me again today. So, am already feeling reassured, but please keep everything crossed again. 

And had the walk on the beach with dogster who cheered me up splashing around in the waves, having the time of his life...

Hope you are all able to enjoy this sunshine,

LML  xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

just wanted to pop in to send lots of love and      to LML for her scan

Glad you enjoyed your time with the dogster on the beach, am so jealous would love to take my lab to the beach 

Hope your resting up a little too!

Em


----------



## Skirtgirl

LML I know you must be so scared right now but what the hospital said makes absolute sense. Great they are scanning you again today and I hope you get the reasuurance you need.

Laura sexy when pg esp with twins total myth! have you not got the support stockings on yet? Luckily I was pg through the winter as I had to wear big thick black one almost all the way through!.

Lexey so exciting you are on your way now!! you are exactly a week before me, there had better be planty of BFP's out there for us. Good that you are positive as well I am doing my best to go that way as well but it is hard after so much failure.

Jaydi great new about you scan and that you have a little pink bundle coming your way.

Bonnie once they have been in the education system their immunity builds up and they dont get sick any more(apparently!!! not convinced though myself!!!)

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Laura68

Diva just sending you a   for all you went through, both during your years of misinformation in tx, and at your scan.  So glad you reported that Doc.  There can be a kind of arrogance in the medical world where some people think they are untouchable.  Not all of them - thank god for others like Penny and all the Docs I see at King's.  But sometimes it's good to know the ones that really cocked up won't get away with it entirely.  Can't believe your experience at your scan - awful!  Thank god they chucked her and her vile mother out eventually.  It must have been a shocking experience for everyone.  Life is so unfair that someone like that has a baby on the way and there are so many who don't who really deserve one.  I'm so glad the nurses were kind to you and put you in a separate room.  It's hard to bottle up feelings of such sadness.  Hope you are feeling OK and that AF comes so you can get back to Penny as soon as possible.

Laura 
xxxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Diva so sorry to hear it was all extra hard for you yesterday.  It's appalling what went on at the clinic - so sorry you had to be there too.  And as you say that poor baby.  Lots of hugs to you. Take care you've had a big shock.      

Lexey - it sounds very normal to have highs and lows just before tx.  It's a tricky time for sure.  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Newday

Oh Diva I am so sorry I get like this soemtimes when girls at school get pg. It seems so unfair doesn't it we go through so much and they get pg at the drop of a hat and it's a circle that continues for those families.

It must be so hard for the nurses too 

Take Care
Love Dawn


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello everyone - its all fine!!! Scanned at lunchtime, very grateful for clinic fitting me in and being so nice about it, and tadpole's heartbeat was loud and clear, and its grown to a whopping 3.5mm. Much relieved. Thanks for all the reassurance, again!! Doc said I'd miscarried the other embryo  , but could see that worst should be over now, and things should settle over next few days. 

DivaB - how upsetting. I used to meet some of these charmers when I was a teacher...  leaves me speachless...

Thanks again! Yes, taking it easy - Mum coming to fuss over me this weekend!

LML


----------



## Penelope Positive

LML what great news, we were all pretty sure that was what was going on but you must have been worried, so great that your clinic managed to fit you in today to give you some reassurance. Hope you can relax now  

DivaB couldnt believe your story, how awful.  I would certainly have said something and well done all of you for getting her thrown out.  It does remind you of how unfair this all is doesnt it.  Hopefully the world will adjust soon to give you your turn!

Not much to say today apart from isn't this sunshine lovely and what an exciting trip to M&S I had today!  My (.)(.) have increased massively over the last couple of months and I have attempted to buy some soft support bras from Mothercare but couldn't get the size right so I went and had a proper fitting at M&S today. Wow what a difference, the lady was lovely and seems I have gone from a 36C to a 38DD can you believe it!  No wonder I was feeling uncomfortable. Well worth the visit. I know its only a little thing but am pleased to have done it, think that's where 80% of my weight has gone.

Love to everyone 

PennyP
xxx


----------



## Myra

Just popping by to say well done LML, so pleased that all went well with your scan today  

Hello to everyone else, hope you have all been enjoying the   today.

Myra xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Diva B so sorry you had such an awful experience at the hospital, that is just what you donr need.

LML so please for you!!! see your clinic did know what was going on! Maybe now you can relax a bit? Easier said than done though. You sound as if you have a strong little one in there.

Pen, glad you have a comfy bra it is so worth it. I too balooned with my pg and afterwards still now am 2 cup sizes bigger than before and a back size smaller!!!

I was chatting to one of the mums at school today and she told me she is expecting on exactly the same day as I would have been if things had gone to plan, worse is it wasn't planned and although she is ok now she wasn't keen to begin with! Also she is a good 15 yrs youinger than me!  Must try to avoid her until I am also pg!!(may be some years at this rate though!!!)


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies 

Diva – OMG!  What a shocker and how horrible you had to witness such awful behaviour and hear such foul language.  No wonder you were upset after everything you have been through.  The only thing that reassures me when I hear about situations about like that is that the professionals will call in social services and that will be an unwelcome but necessary invasion in that teenager’s life.  In the current political climate (post Baby P) they are more willing to take children into permanent care to good homes.  I have personally heard of two cases in London where I wondered how the drug addicted mother was allowed to keep their children in the chaos that they lived.  Then late last year after the Baby P case, the children were gone from both bad situations.

LML – I hope the bleeding stops soon.  Great news about your little one growing so strong.  

Skirtgirl – What an awful coincidence with the mum at your school.  I had the same thing happen to me with a friend 5 years ago.  It took me ages to take an interest in her child.  She probably won’t notice you avoiding her so avoid away!

Lexey – I think the reason they call the emotional high and lows of a cycle are why they call it a rollercoaster.  You will feel like you are going mad but you aren’t.  Believe me, we all understand. 

Penny – My (.)(.) have broken the A-cup barrier and I’m now an B-cup.  I can’t believe what a difference, small beer compared to your jump.  I am now wearing my sports bra as it is the most comfortable.  

Lesley – Sending you  

Jaydi – Thanks for letting em know about checking for the cleft lip or palate.  My first cousin was born with a bad cleft palate in the late 70’s.  Hope it doesn’t run in the family.  Glad to help with the prematurity issue and septums.  I finally have an appt next week to check that issue. 

Bonnie – I’m looking forward to the day I get to clear out all my IF notes.  I have tons of them all very carefully filed.  

Laura – I have broken a few things over the years.  I try and break chipped tea cups that I keep for such occasions.  Now I tend to take my anger out on a keyboard typing letters.  Much more constructive and less to clean up afterwards.  

Hi to everybody else.

I spoke to a midwife on Wednesday who arranged for me to go into the hospital to see my consultant yesterday.  I didn’t end up seeing my consultant because he was called away but saw a terrific lady registrar.  She was very interested in my case and was surprised I hadn’t already been referred to obstetric medicine care already because of my ulcerative colitis not to mention my MTHFR.  She tried to arrange for me to see them today right then and there but the clinic was closed so she told me to ring them this morning.  I rang and I’m getting the full on Catch-22 run around.  I’ve been waiting now two hours for them to call me back.  Might give them a ring after I finish this.  

I was also told by the registrar to go to Moorfield Eye Hospital A&E about the grey blob in my eyesight.  It wasn’t good.  So if I don’t go back to the maternity hospital I’ll spend the rest of the day at the eye hospital.  

Better call the hospital.  Might do some deep breathing relaxing exercises so it doesn’t wind me up.


----------



## RSMUM

Almamay - sending you the biggest of hugs hun     - you are having a tough time of it - hang in there as best you can...


----------



## Luisa8

Hi everyone!
Just a quick hello from me. I got back from London today where I met with Dr Gorgy. Lesley- I was there that day in the morning so we missed each other...that was a shame.
Im not feeling mentally up to personals sorry but I will be reading back over what ive missed... 
We got told we have "various issues".. nooo it would be too simple for us to just have one problem wouldnt it . Ive got high killer cells and a million other issues and my head just feels like its going to explode... I dont even understand 90% of it all, what it means, what to do about it. Its like another language and right now having our baby seems to be a virtual impossibility...    Ive never been this low before or this close to feeling we have to give up on our dream.
Sorry everyone, I'll be back in a better frame of mind.
Hope everyone is well
Kath xxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

AlmaMay - sorry you are still getting the runaround  

Kath - so sorry to hear you've had upsetting news...


----------



## ElleJay

Hi - Just a very quickie from me as the internet connection here is dropping out all over the place and I have piggybacked onto someone else's signal!

LML - I am so relieved that your scan showed such a strong heartbeat and they know what is causing the bleeding - hope the nasty bit stops really soon.

Almamay - I know I have already spoken to you about this, but I wanted to say again sorry you have been let down so badly by other Drs up until you found Penny.  Shame she isn't over here training our docs!  Hope things went well at Moorefields and you get the midwife and haematologist on board soon.  Thanks for my txts!

Jaydi - Love to you for keeping me laughing!  It's a toss up for funniest between Armstrong & Miller and F Runs so far!

Laura - Your DH's comment about looking like Matt Lucas has left me with a lovely image - I am sure that even if you are temporarily the same shape, you are far prettier!  Were you wearing pvc or something at the time?

Diva - What a shocking time you had at the EGU - fancy someone kicking up such a scene over fluid intake.... I am so sorry about your chemical pregnancy, but as Almamay says, treatment straight after seems to be a bit of a charm with Penny.

Lexey - Fingers crossed for you as you are only a week away from your transfer - everything will fall into place, and we will all be here for you.

Pen - Every time I open a certain book I think of you! Enjoy your maternity shopping!

Sasha - Thanks for my msg!

Myra - Welcome to our thread!  I have followed your story on the relationship board, and wanted to send you a huge hug there but was too shy - so here it is now  

Heffalump - Have you settled into your new house now?

Bonnie - I am really sorry the littlies are so unwell - how rotten for you all. This has got to be the last bug lurking around that they all haven't had..... Sorry I missed you when you called home.

Kath - Sorry I missed you at the clinic too - I know getting results showing several immune issues is a shock, but Dr G has got whole raft of treatments, and at least they have all been identified now.  Do you want to PM me and I will try to decipher them for you if it would help?

Bron - Hope you have the all clear to let your bump experience some AC/DC in Barcelona now?

Sorry if I have missed anybody or made any huge mistakes - I am zonked on Progesterone - and this didn't turn out to be such a quickie as we had to evacuate the hotel owing to a candle being left alight in the bar and the fire alarms going off!!  You know they say to leave everything behind?  Nah - had to get my meds, the passports, the laptop etc. etc. - wasn't thinking straight at all - fire engine would have been here before I'd left the room!

I have 7 embies that will be blast tomorrow, and we will transfer the best at around noon and freeze the remainder as Chania (which is in Crete by the way) is now doing vitrification with a really good success rate.

Lots of love to everyone on here, and thanks for having so many pairs of fingers crossed for me! 

Lesley xxx


----------



## Newday

Kathy so sorry take some time as lesley says there are treatments!

lesley good luck tomorrow

Can I have an af dance pleasseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee wnat her to come today or tomorrow and is due
Thanks
dawn


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Girls,

Lesley - Hope you didn't get to sleep too late last night!  If you were posting at 11pm then it would have been 1am in Crete.  Great news about your embies.  Sending you lots and lots of love. 

Kath - It is very hard when you get information overload after tests.  The only advice I can give is to try and digest it in bite size pieces.  The girls here will give you no end of help.  

RSMUM - Thanks for your email and support.  

Dawn - I'm in black sweat pants (going to do some gardening) but white knickers in solidarity.  Hope AF arrives.  

  Hi to everybody else!

I didn't end up going back to the maternity hospital but I spoke to the registrar who spoke to the haematologist who said I'm on the right treatment (THANK YOU Penny!!) and to continue with that.  I have an appointment at the hospital with the haematologist and consultant on 17 April to get every thing going.  I also have my appointment next week at the prematurity clinic to monitor my cervix.  I was referred there because of the septum I had removed.  Who knew my cervix could have a mind of its own   

I didn't go to they eye hospital yesterday because by lunchtime I had had enough of NHS delay and waiting for one day.  The grey blob in my right eye is getting better.  If it gets even just a tiny bit worse I'll head straight to the eye hospital.

I'm feeling very well despite the worry of organising TX for my MTHFR.  I try very hard to manage my anxiety.  DH and friends are very surprised at how relaxed and happy I have been during this pg.  I am too!  I thought I would be far more anxious but I divide things up into things I need to worry about and things I don't.  I seek medical advice when I'm not sure and take their advice.  It seems to work.  

I prefer to plan ahead and not rush things at the last minute.  This is where I clash with the NHS who as an organisation only waits till there is a panic on.  It doesn't seem to budge if there isn't a panic.  For all my critisism the NHS has treated me very well when things go wrong.  Take my breast lump last summer for example.  I can't say enough good things about my treatment.  

You guys were right, what I thought might be gas was actually the baby moving.  I've been feeling it more and more.  Seems to be more active at night so baby is taking after DH.  I'm surprised at how much activity there is.  Oh, forgot to say that when the registrar checked the baby's heartbeat she said she thought it was a boy.  We have been sure the baby is a girl for some reason.  Can't explain why we think this.  We'll find out Tuesday at our private 20 week scan.

I've been loving this spring weather and I'm going to potter in the garden for a while with the kitty cats.


----------



## MrsBunny

Alma May, have fun in the garden with the kitties! I was in the garden the other day, cutting the grass and just generally tidying up - it was sunny then but today is disappointingly cloudy and cool here. I'm glad the haemotologist confirmed your treatment and that the blob in your eye isn't getting any worse. And it's also good that you are managing your anxiety - I must say that you come across as very calm in your posts  

Lesley! 7 embies nearly blasts - that's excellent news! I hope the transfer has gone well today. Thinking about you lots and lots and sending love and        

Diva, so sorry about your nasty experience at the hospital. Some people are so selfish and what makes it worse is that they don't even realise!  
Judging by your post today it seems like you've cheered up and got back to the lovely fun and positive Diva that we all know and love  

Dawn - AF dance for you:
                

Lexey, hope your positive mood is continuing. When do you go? 

Jaydi, good luck with the in-laws tomorrow, wear your tightest showing off bump clothes!  

LML, so glad that your scan showed all is still ok xx

Kath, sorry that you've been bamboozled by your test results. As the girls say, there are lots of treatments around and often one treatment covers more than one thing - eg steroids, clexane - I was treated with both of these for raised Nk cells and clexane (heparin) is also prescribed for blood clotting issues. Good luck with getting your head around it all   

Skirtgirl, RSMUM, Cat, hope the meds are treating you well    

Hi to Laura, Sasha, Larkles, Bonnie, Crusoe, Giggly, Bluebell, Pen, Lirac and all those I've missed, sorry.

I hope you'll forgive me for not posting so much in the weeks to come. I feel like I need to take a small step back from FF at the moment. I'll still be reading, but less often and I will pop in from time to time. I'm finding it all a bit difficult right now. I think because I've been so busy the last couple of weeks with other things, I've been distracted from thinking about my miscarriage etc and now it's quieter again it's all coming back - I thought I was ok. Added to that, my reflexology course, which was supposed to start today, has been postponed again so I haven't got that to focus on. Me and DH will be having a talk soon about what (if anything) to do next in the way of tx and I'm having a difficult time deciding, even just to myself, what I want. I'm sorry to say it, but being on FF just makes it even more difficult to decide! It's lovely to be caught up in the excitement of peoples' tx's and pregnancies but it doesn't really help with clarifying my own feelings - well, not at the moment anyway. Maybe some of you will identify with this.

I'll think about all of you every day and I'm not going to be gone for ever!
lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## bron11

Morning everyone, Happy Mothers day to new mums, and those mum to be (I include all of yous in this with the hope it will happen one day).

You girls know how to talk on this site which is good as it provides a lot of support.

Myra welcome

Pen - not fully ready still have to pack hospital bag, and get a few things for baby but getting there.  Trying psychology not to think of the birth, not put togeather a birthing plan yet, hoping I will be allowed a water birth, but this will be subject to blood pressue etc.  Hubby keeps telling me baby will be over 9 lb as he and his brothers were which is on my mind.  No choice at end of day he will have to come out some way!!!  Just don't want stitches afterwards, this is worse than birth and after birth pain!!!  

Almamay, at times it hard to remain positive but you appear to have this in check - something we can all learn from.  Glad to hear pregnancy going well, and lots of movement.  Mine is a night baby also which can be frustrating at times when he plays about and makes the nerves in leg jump about - makes you more restless and cramps in leg - (not a moan really!).  He was so active the other night i have a severe stitch in side for 5 hours that i thought he was in distress but was just my mind playing on me again.

Lexey - best of wishes for forthcoming treatment.

Laura - enjoy your bump - sure you look lovely - mine now getting in the way of putting shoes on and off!

LML - glad your scan went well, enjoy the rest of your pregnancy

DivaB- sorry to hear of the bad experience you had at the hospital - hopefully this will be a one off.

Kath  - so sorry to hear your news, hopefully with the right doc and treatment your dream will come true, hang in there.

Lesley - you have a time of it!  Fingers crossed for ET/freezing - will know on Thur if allowed to fly  so please keep fingers crossed.

Dawn - has the dancing worked?       

Hi to all I have missed have a nice day.

Bron xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Just a quickie we're off to the In-laws in a bit - thanks girls for the advice on what to wear - I'll let you know  

Love to all and extra big hugs to Mrs Bunny.  It's so hard I know.  Thinking of you.  

Lesleyj - congratulations on being PUPO!  Hope you have your feet up today and the embies are snuggling in nicely      

Laura - finally worked out how to get my scan piccy in the scans bit of the gallery. I see you've found it - thanks Pen 

Happy Mother's day to all Abroadies.   We know we're all mummies already even if our little ones didn't stay with us very long or aren't here yet.  Extra big hugs to all today.

And to our newest mummy!  Happy Mother's Day Crusoe!!  Hope you're having a very special day.  

Will do a longer post tomorrow when I can think straight!

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Newday

Thanks ladies but hasn't worked yet> Mrs B know how you feel take your time.

Well I've had cards and flowers from all three Step children and the two grandchildren so don't feel left out!

But still would like my own
Dawn


----------



## larkles

Hi Everyone
Sorry quick post-having trouble keeping up as dh moaning am always on FF!
How untrue    

Happy Mothers day to everyone and to the one's to be,hope you all had a lovely day   

Been in the garden all afternoon putting our beehive up-so exciting, now haviing problems with our fish tank light tubes, no one has them, fish need some light but not all the time. so frustrating finding someone that have them in stock, if we could get them out in the first place would be grand   well stuck...

Will catch up on personals at work, seems the only time I can do that

Love to all 

Larkles
xx

Popped up to the Rookery this afternoon after getting a few drinks for dh and sat listening to my fav music cd's and crying, such a soppy one I am, seeing all the families reacting with their children and dogs at a distant, made me feel so sad. Anyway as the old song was "The Only Way is Up" please remind me someone who sang that


----------



## shadowseeker

just a quickie, 

Larkles,  My DH has told me to tell you that  Yazz and the plastic population sang the only way is up.

Sorry i haven't been posting lately but finding it easier to just read after my last fail, but i am always thinking of you all and hope all your dreams are answered soon

love and    

San xx


----------



## RSMUM

Ooo-er panic! My lining wasn't too good on Friday ( only 5.5. ) and the doc has now said we might have to postpone the treatment - am going for another scan tomorrow - so it's red wine/red meat/brazil nuts and pineapple juice for dinner tonight!!!        

So hope i can coax this old body into behaving itself one last time....


----------



## Newday

No af yEt last one was 35 days so who knows
dawn


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi lovely abroadies.

Sorry for my absence over the last few days, I have been absolutely shattered and I know by now I am suppose to be feeling more energetic which makes it annoying. Anyway have just about managed to summon the energy to logon to my puter and see how everyone is doing.

LesleyJ how are you doing? Dying to get an update on those 7 embies waiting to blast and what you had transferred, are you home yet?  Wishing you tons of stickiness    

Dawn sorry that AF hasn’t appeared yet, DivaB know you are waiting too, so annoying when things are late when you don’t need them to be!  Wishing you both lots of love for your forthcoming cycles.

AlmaMay how exciting feeling your baby move, so thrilled for you  

Mrs Bunny so sad to hear you are taking a break from us but of course fully understand. We look forward to welcoming you back when you are finding things a bit easier. You know we are all here for you whenever you need some support.

Larkles lovely to see you posting hope you are hanging in there sweetie. San nice to see you posting too, love to Steve. Lirac nice to see you posting too, good luck for this attempt! 

RSMum sorry your lining was a bit pants, I was always a late developer on that front and frequently had to up my meds, eat red stuff, drink wine and put my feet in hot water, hope it works for you and you can go ahead.

Think that about brings me up to date. I’m doing fine apart from the tiredness and a bit of loss of appetite which is not normal for me, no real visible sign of my bump yet although I have a bit of a podgy belly which I am hoping will develop into one soon.

Love to everyone sorry its a short post.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

rsmum, sorry you had a bad scan, hope you can boost it up over the next few days. I was interested in the red wine part as DH has me on an alcohol free diet at the moment to prepare!  Any other tips for a good dlining? I am starting the progynova in the morning?

lirac good luck hope af is here soon!

Dawn AF never turns up when you want it does it only when you dont.

Lexey when do you go?? Glad the meds are being kind to you!

I have just realised that I do not have flu as I had thought over the weekend and the intense headaches and hot sweats were just the effects of the zoladex!!! looks like it had rotted my brain first!!!!  also forgot to pick up my prescription today!  Must make more lists in order to survive the hormone onslaught!  I did however remember to book a hair appointment to have my hair coloured before et. However 16 yr old gothic hairdresser had exact hairstyle that I didn't want so may have been a bad call.


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Lesleyj - Hope you've had a good journey home and all has gone well!  (Can't believe the fire alarm bit!!).  Wonderful news that you have your embies on board now 

Lirac - Sorry your dummy run hasn't gone as well as you'd hoped.  That's the good thing about IB though - they really check everything carefully in advance and seem to have great results.  Easter is not so long away now!  Good luck.  

Dawn - sorry you're still waiting!  Glad your family have made a fuss of you.

RsMum - 5.5 is nearly there isn't it?  Oooh thinking of you going for scan tomorrow.  I'm sure you'll have done it.  Good luck.  

Lexey - your 'no card' story sounds very familiar even from my friends who have DDs.  One teen did hand over a card along with a request for a lift into town that very minute.  It's the same story all over the country!  
So you fly next Monday!  Have some good music with you so you can chill for the flight.  Loved the Baby Lexey story - that's a good luck charm!  

DivaB - sorry you're still waiting for AF.  It takes ages to get back into balance doesn't it?  But you will get there very soon I'm sure.  It's not fair.  

San - sorry to hear things have been so tough.  Hang in there.  

Larkles - Oooh not long now.  Yipeee.  You have been amazing getting through these last weeks - wishing you good times from now on.  

Skirtgirl - that Zoladex is dreaded isn't it?  At least you know what it is and not that you're run down with flu or anything. I agree about the lists - I kept thinking I should hang a notebook round my neck but then I really will have given up!  
So very sorry to hear one of the school mums has your dates.  Why does that happen to us? It's so unfair. 

Bron - hope you are getting some sleep at least.  I'm getting jumpy legs already and have my feet up on a pillow at the bottom of the bed most nights but it's harder to sleep like that! 

Mrs Bunny - I guess you're not reading this but just incase sending you lots of hugs x x x  

AlmaMay - I'm so glad you're feeling well (on the whole) that's so great.  Good luck for your 20 week scan tomorrow - hope you find out if it's a boy or girl   I bet you'll find the scan really thorough and you'll be able to watch for ages.  Thanks for telling me about the septums and prematurity.  My docs don't seem to know much about it and are only doing the scan because I pressed for it.  Would be interested to hear what they say to you - and how often they recommend doing the scan.  Hope your hips are more flexi than mine - I had an embarrassing moment in front of the radiographer and DH last week. I had the normal tummy scan and then she said she needed to use the dildocam to check my cervix (probably didn't use that word though) so I stood up to take off my knickers and got my feet all caught up in them because my hips don't work anymore!  It was so embarrassing hopping around the scan room with them both looking at me with their mouths open wondering where I'd land.  There was no curtain or changing area - great!  
Sorry you have hip trouble too although I feel a little relieved to hear it's normal.  That's my only problem now apart from heartburn - again they say it's not bad for the baby - but what about me??

Pen - well done going to M&S for the (.)(.).  I did that too and it's a revelation getting a proper fitting isn't it?  I'd also tried to do it myself first with Mothercare but the M&S was so much better i took the others back.  I'm feeling very impressed with myself - not bad for a 32AA in my twenties.  Hard to believe these days.  But once your bump comes up your (.)(.) look small as you have no waist!  Ah well.
I went to the antenatal yoga and it was great.  Do go if you get the chance.  Everyone is in the same boat and it was really reassuring - also everyone looked same age so that was good.  I also got tips about other groups that are going on in my area so that was a bonus.

Laura - your DH is a shocker with the Matt Lucas comment!!  Tell him Jaydi says he doesn't have to say everything out loud that passes through his head   We're sensitive flowers at this stage.  My DH came close last week. He was saying his parents would have to say something this visit because my bump is showing - he said they surely couldn't ignore the 'elephant in the room'.  Now I know that's just an expression but boy these guys are really going to have to check what they say over the coming months!!

LML - Wonderful news about your scan and seeing the little heartbeat.   Sorry you lost the other one - that is so sad.   I hope things have settled down for you now and your mum has been making a fuss of you.

Myra - Hope you're having fun becoming a mod. Welcome to Abroadies. 

Kath - hope you're feeling better now you've had time to take in what Dr Gorgy said.  It's horrible when you get news like that and your mind is in a spin. I hope you can see a way forward with it all.  

Bonnie - your DD was so sweet what she said about thanking you for taking care of her.  Hope you're all feeling better now.  It's rotten luck getting the bugs.  Thanks for the advice about the sore hips.

And thanks everyone for the advice on what to wear to my in-laws to try and get them to acknowledge I'm pregnant.  I didn't go as the Only Gay in the Village in the end but I wore a tight top with horizontal stripes that were distorted by my bump - felt quite pleased with that one.  They weren't much different though!  Luckily 8 year old niece was curious so I just talked to her about it all very loudly so we couldn't be ignored completely.  Isn't it odd?  At what stage will they feel confident that I'm not going to miscarry?  It doesn't do much for my own confidence though.  And I feel they're missing out on so much.  Ah well - we tried.  I think there was some acknowledgement when they did a toast before we ate but they just said 'To things to come' or something like that - I assume they were talking about a new grandchild but can't be sure!!  Is there a superstition that you mustn't say the B word before birth or something that I don't know about?  Or is that just in this family?  

Love to all 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping in to say thanks for the kind wishes and sending loadsa luck to Almamay for the scan - will be thinking of you hun..

off to bed as need to get up early for my trip 2mrw

nighty night and thanks so much for being there girls, you are such a  great bunch

X


----------



## three_stars

Hi Lovely abroadies.

Sorry have not been able to post but trying to keep up a little every day on reading.  STill have illnesses here  

Sorry I did not realize it was mothers day in UK.... Hugs to all moms and moms to be, especially to crusoe for this first very special moms day and Lesley who is PUPO just now.  Hope your trip back was easy and you are relaxing.  
Big Hugs to Dawn and Debs.  I hope your bodies start listening to orders better soon.  San and Dive- hope your visits this year to Penny prove successful
Larkles and Lexy - I think you are both off for tx soon  good luck!! 
ALma May- can't believe you are half way already... wow!  I am sure you are organizing everything.. name lists, baby stuff, room, etc .
Jaydi-  I burst out laughing when I read your post ( thanks for that as have not had so much reason to laugh this week).  I remembered many a time hopping around but only had to be embarrassed for the DR at least.  Never a dressing gown used over here in France.  By the end of my pregnancy I looked pretty much like a fat frog trying to get knickers on!I can't fully understand your inlaws attitude.  The french seem to be a bit superstitious.. they don't like to buy baby clothes until the birth... maybe your family as some french heritage      On the serious side though IMHO your DH should speak with them and discuss how this is making you feel badly.  You do not need this, it is not fair to you and you will likely not forget how they made you feel very soon.
If he does not want to then you should confront them rather then letting this wound get bigger. Good luck!  
( Alternatively you could send a home video of you  at your next scan!    )

I know I am missing handfuls of you now that I finally had a chance to write something.  But am thinking of each of you when I read the posts and sending you good vibes!!!    

Love,
B


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in for a speed post.  Sorry been so crappy at posting recently.... life outside tx has taken over and I never seem to get time to look at FF.  Abroadies is so incredibly full at the mo that it is impossible to keep up !!
.....but, just wanted to wish Lesley and RSMUM massive doses of whopping great good luck.
...and to anyone else right in the middle of tx.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

I haven't posted for a few days and not sure I can remember everything you've all been doing, but here goes!

Jaydi - I laughed out loud at the thought of you hopping around with your knickers round your ankles.  It's so undignified, this whole process isn't it!  Also laughed at the "elephant in the room" comment - eek!  He owes you a present for that one!  As for your in laws, if it wasn't so hurtful, it would be funny.  Love the fact that the innocence of youth meant your niece could ask you all the normal questions that your stoopid in laws should be!  I agree with Bonnie - DH needs to have words with them.  I know you are rising above it and it's not stopping you enjoying your pregnancy, but they should be celebrating your achievement, not ignoring it.

Diva - wow you are a proper font of information.  RSMum and Skirtgirl's linings will be huge if she follows all that advice.    Yay, you got your AF.  All systems go for Athens then.

Bonnie - wishing you and your kiddies good health.  

Lirac - hope your tx gets back on track soon.  IB are great.  

LML - glad things are still progressing well!  Great news you have seen tha h/b a second time.  Hope you can start to relax and enjoy your pregnancy a bit soon.

Pen - your bump will suddenly start to pop in the next couple of weeks.  Mine seems to not want to stop now it's started.

San and Steve   hope this is your year/

Kath - sorry to hear you had bad news from Dr Gorgy, but as many of the ladies have already said here, it's good to have some answers, because answers mean you will be offered the right sort of help.  Many of us have had the same shock of being told the reasons we haven't had children, and it does take a while to get your head round it, but try to look at it this way - your next treatment will hopefully give you your best chance yet because your immune issues will be dealt with.  Don't give up hope!

Lesley - hope you are at home, feet up and relaxing, with two blasts on board.  Would love to hear how ET went and if you got some embies to freeze.

RSMum - good luck!  Am sure your lining will plump up the next few days.

Larkles - hope you're doing OK.  How nice to have a beehive!  When will you get your own honey?

Lexey - hope the tx is progressing well.

And same to Cat - are you rattling with all the tablets yet, and have you experienced the famous Metformin Bum?

Mrs B - totally understand about you staying away from FF for a while.  I have done the same a few times - it's a very good way of clearing the mind.  We'll all be here when you're ready for us.  Good luck with all the important decisions you have yet to make.  

Dawn - still waiting, can't believe it!  Come on AF!!!

AlmaMay - hope your sight is getting better.  Can't wait to hear whether you're having a boy or girl.

Hello to everyone else.  I'm off for yet another scan this afternoon, this time to measure my cervix to check for signs of prem labour.... thought I was past dildo cam, but apparebtly not!

Love to everyone.

Laura xx


----------



## RSMUM

looks like I'm on for the weekend - lining 7.4 this morning - sorry, no time to post much but thanks fro all the lovely advice and support-especially that great long post Divab -brilliant 

laura - hope the scan goes well this afternoon 

Love to everyone - will try to post again later

X


----------



## bluebell

Wooooooooooo hooooooooo go for it gal !     
Bloobs xxxx


----------



## Newday

Pleased to hear it Deb STILL waiting for af 3 days late now last time it was 7 days late so guess my cycles are getting longer
Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

oh no Dwan - sooooo infuriating    willing your AF on hun

xxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

RSMUM great news, good luck for your transfer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

Bit of news today from us, after lot of waiting we found out today we are having a little boy (they found out from the CVS test but have taken ages to get the result to us), so excited we were hoping we would break the little girl trend and get a   even though of course we would have been delighted with either. Makes it all seem so real now!

LesleyJ hope you are doing well sweetie, no time for other catch-ups at the moment so just sending you all my love.

Hugs

Pen
xxx


----------



## Newday

RSMUM good to hear lining is good seems we will be a few weeks apart again well if af arrives
dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Good luck Deb!!!!!!! Here's for a fab, easy and positive transfer...    

Dawn, here's to AF...    

Brill news Pen Pos!! Any news from Almamay ??

Sorry to be soooooo crap and not posting any more than that- thinking of you all!

We're in our 28th week now and it is so crazy busy, but in a lovely way.  J's SPD has got much better and she has got a proper pregnancy glow, can't wait to see her next week for our hospital appt. When is your next appt at St Michael's, Jaydi?! Give your inlaws a kick from me, it sounds like they very much want the baby to join the family to me, they just don't dare dream yet. I think my MIL is the same... Obviously I don't know them though!

Loads of hugs to every single abroadie   
xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Debs - Exciting news about your lining.  Don't forget the water.  It really helps too.

Diva - What a great post!  So thoughtful of you. 

Giggly - Great to hear from you.  Hope your appointment goes well with J next week.  

Dawn and Diva - Hope that AF gets a move on for both of you.  

Laura - My eyesight is a little better but it seems to have stayed the same for a week now so that is good.  I have an appointment at the prematurity clinic.  They want to keep an eye on my cervix.  I'm not looking forward to dildo cam again.  Hope your appointment went well.  Glad they are keeping an eye on you too.  

Bonnie - You have great faith in me.  I haven't done anything in preperation for the baby.  I'm still too nervous.  

Bluebelle - Glad you are enjoying life outside of FF.  

Lexey - Glad to hear you had a nice mother's day.

Jaydi - Your in-laws sound so BRITISH with their toast.  Thank goodness for your niece.  Children get it don't they?

Skirtgirl - Hope you picked up your prescription.  Personally, I would trust a goth to do my hair colour.  They are always dying their own and they manage to get it to grow long which is a good sign.  

Pen - If you are tired have a nap.  I'm still doing that.  I had a two hour nap when I got home from work last night and it did me the world of good.  

Bron - I have only been feeling the baby's movement for under two weeks and it has quickly moved from a plesant little flutter to full on kick boxing match.  My cat was snuggled up to my tummy last night and the baby was kicking away and she was looking at me like, "What are you doing?"  

Larkles - A beehive!  I'm so jealous.  What great fun.  I've been having honey on my toast almost every day since I had it two weeks ago in Spain.  Yum!

San and Mrs B - I've had breaks from FF and the Abroadies.  It helps sometimes.  

Sasha - Thank you for your PM.

Lesley - Looking forward to a gossip with you tomorrow.  Hope you are relaxing now that you are PUPO.

Hope everybody else is doing well and had a good Mother's day.  I called my mom's best friend and my aunt in the States and caught up with them.  My mother (if she had lived) would have been 66 yesterday.  I try to spend sad days celebrating the fact that I knew my mom.  I did OK this year.  

We went for our 20 week scan today.  The baby is healthy and everything is looking good.  We are having a boy.  I saw the baby's pee pee before the doctor got to that part of the proceedings and I said, "Oh, I think we are having a boy!"  So then the doctor started scanning that area and the doctor gave us a photo.  I think we are having a p*rn star.  There is no doubt that this is a boy baby.  Shocking really.  

I am a little nervous about having a boy.  Mainly because my sister and first cousin's first children are boys and they both have Aspergers.  There is medical speculation that there is a genetic link.  I hope not.  I guess we will cross that bridge if we need to.  

We are so happy.  DH and I can't stop talking and then texting each other about it.  This is going to be an amazing adventure.


----------



## Martha Moo

Congratulations Jaydi and Almamay on the blue ones 

 

they are lovely, not biased at all you see!!

RSMUM,  sweetie

Lesley hope your taking it easy PUPO lady

Lexey not long now until your off for transfer     

Dawn hope that AF arrives soon

Hi to gigglygirl, Jaydi and her  diva bluebell laura bonnie LML and anyone else i missed

Em


----------



## Laura68

Ah lovely news today.  

Pen - huge congratulations on your little chap.  It makes it even more real knowing what you are having.  Who was it predicted it was a boy from your first scan pic?  Was it Crusoe?  

AlmaMay - great news about your 20 week scan, and another little boy for the Abroadies!  Congratulations.  Don't worry yourself about any genetic problems - he is going to be fine, so enjoy your news.  

My scan went well last night.  Babies looking same size and growing as they should, and dildocam was mercifully quick and revealed all OK at the moment.  I got a text from my sister last night saying (apologies for crudity) "So, how big's your foof?" and I knew all vestiges of dignity had finally left me!

Love to everyone and good luck to all those embarking on their TX.  

Special fairydust to Lesley.

Laura
xxx


----------



## larkles

Almamay-A boy-how wonderful, now you can start getting all the blue things 

Jaydi-A girl for you 

Pen-Another boy-glad youre happy 

Laura-You made me laugh re your sisters text-glad to hear everything is looking good

Giggly-I love your ticker, time has really flown

Dawn-any sign of the witch yet?

Lexey-sorry have been Awol, am usually on the Czech thread these days. When are you due for your treatment-where are you going?

Hi Bloobs-nice to see you again

DivaB-What a wealth of information, thanks so much for putting it all down for us, dh has ordered me to go to buy some brazil nuts, I think the red wine sounds better. Sorry to hear you had a mc but good to hear youre bouncing back. The lemonade diet sounds intriguing, maybe you could give it to Dawn?

Bonnie-Off on the 3rd to Brno, then off to Prague for a week of relaxation, found a lovely cottage

Re my bees-I havent got any yet, am hoping for a swarm in April, one of the guys I did the course with, collects swarms so  he can get me one, have put it up in the garden in hope some honey bees will find a new home on their own!! As it is an organic beehive, the bees do their own thing not conformed to trays so I will be doing cut honey comb, heres a piccie to show you. Honey wont be flowing until September time approx.

http://www.blackhorseapiaries.org.uk/beekeeping/hives/long2.htm

Hi to everyone else

I have to have a scan on Monday to check lining, I rang the clinic to make an appointment and complained that I was overcharged and mis-diagnosed re my uterus, then she put me through to the main man, after letting off some steam, he said that he would not charge me for the next 3 scans/tests etc that I would need, so some relief there.

Love Larkles

/links


----------



## roze

Congrats, Alma May on the news of your son,

Hi to everyone else, will post more when I can,

love

roze  x


----------



## Skirtgirl

Oh I posted a huge post yesterday but it has got lost!!!

Well more news today, 

Congrats pen and almamay on your ittle boys, glad it is all going well.

Laura glad dildocam went well!

RSMUM fantastice news!!! so not long now until you are off.

Diva great news about AF and thanks for all the info!

Dawn hoping AF is here really soon.

Lexey not long now until you are off, how are you doing.

Larkles hope the scan goes ok on Monday for you.

I have started my progynova( still not made it to the chemist but fornd some leftover from last time!)
I know that statistically this is more likely to fail and with my history it is more likely to fail BUT I am switching into positive mode now Despite the fact i logically know that nothing I do will make any difference compared to the shed load of drugs I am taking I will

Compose my meals from Diva list(except pineapple and brazils as they make me heave)

I will put my feet in hotwater and a hot water bottle on my belly,

I will rest from 5pm-7pm(well on weekends anyway)

I will watch funny films

I will get plenty of sleep

I will stay off the chocolate

I will wear orange knickers(if they exist) and any other wierd clothes

And I will cry and eat cake when it fails then pick myself up and resume normal life if for no other reason than my lovely scrummy DS and DD.

I cant stand the thought that this si all out of my hands!!!


----------



## pobby

hi ladies........
i wondered if you would mind me joining your lovely thread    I know quite a few of you already from 'around FF' and the greek threads! Im being treated at serum right now and am just on my 2ww after a second DEIVF...I was due to test fri but due to a big party on sat where a lot of my family will be Im putting it back till sunday!    dont know quite how il manage but i cant stand the thought of wearing that 'happy mask' at the party if its a BFN when your dying inside! anyway, like i say, I know quite a few of you and it would be lovely to get to know all of you if thats o.k..it may take me a while to get up to speed with everyone and what your all up to but this seems like a really nice chatty thread!

hope to talk more soon
love pobby xxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

welcome pobby i've seen you around. good luck with your test. you are wise to hold back for a day.

Skirtgirl i thought you were giving sound advice right down to eating that cake...have faith. this isn't an easy road.


----------



## larkles

Skirtgirl

   it's horrible to know it's all out of our hands

Pobby-Hi, I remeber you too, hope the party over the weekend goes well, hopefully no af will turn up, best of luck for testing on Sunday

Larkles
x


----------



## ElleJay

Hi - just a really quick one from me - I am living on planet Progesterone at the moment, not thinking at all straight, and I can't seem to type to save my life!  

Anyway, just wanted to say that I'm home safe and sound with embies on board, and thanks for all your lovely msgs and posts - I am overwhelmed by everyone's kindness.

I will hopefully get round to personals really soon.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Lesley welcome home sweetheart, feet up and take good care of your precious cargo with lots of lovely positive thoughts and tummy hugs, sending you all my love and lots of     and    

Welcome Pobby and good luck on your 2ww hope its not driving you too mad!

Skirtgirl all best wishes to you gearing up for your next cycle, ignore the statistics who know what makes it work sometimes and not others just keep those positive thoughts going and be kind to yourself, wishing you the best of luck!!!

Thank you to everyone for your congratulations on us hearing we are having a little boy, we are truly thrilled and it makes it all seem so real. Laura I think it was Bloobs who predicted a boy but can't remember will have to check back, Crusoe (bless her) always gets it wrong so will have to see if she got us right this time. Talking of which lovely Crusoe hope you are doing well with your DS I know you were having a hard time last time you posted so hope you are havng some lovely times too.

Hugs

Pen
xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Dear all,

Sorry not posted for a bit, but been following all your news...

Pen and Almamay - congratulations on your boys!!    . 

Laura - fantastic that your scan went well

'Hurry up' vibes to those waiting for AF, and have everything crossed for all of you with upcoming tx... 

Lesley, everything crossed for your 2WW. Pobbles - hello and good luck. 

           

Larkles - have you read 'Secret Life of Bees' by Sue Monk Kidd?- lovely book, lots of interesting stuff about bees!!

All well here. Bleeding stopped, which is big relief. 7 weeks pregnant today, scan all fine yesterday, appointment at Dr's today, as clinic now hand me over to the NHS. Feeling wiped out, quite green around gills, but beginning to feel more confident about it all... 

Wishing you all well...

LML xx


----------



## Laura68

Hello lovely Abroadies

Pobby welcome to you!  I used to lurk on the serum board and remember reading lots of your very funny posts.  Well done for getting back in the saddle and giving it another go so soon - fingers crossed for test day!  Hope you are surviving the 2ww.        By the way, do you know whether Burnley from Serum has had her babies?

Lesley - welcome home.  Great news your embies are all snuggled up and you're taking it easy.  

LML - thank goodness the bleeding has stopped.  Your clinic was right then, it was just the other embryo coming away.  7 weeks and a good strong heartbeat is a great milestone.  Unfortunately, this is the point where all those hormones really kick in, hence the green around the gills feeling!  All good signs.  Try to eat little and often to keep it at bay.  Your 12 week scan will be here before you know it.

Diva - so glad to read about the red wine!  You do all the best research!  I had a small glass myself last  night.  Am sure the twins appreciated it  

Skirtgirl, Lexey, RSMum, Larkles,       for successul tx.  Dawn   for AF to arrive if she hasn't already.  

Love to everyone else.

Laura xxxx


----------



## larkles

LML-Glad to hear that the bleeding has stopped, sorry you're still feeling green around the gills, I have that book, a friend lent it to me so will take it for my "holiday" in Prague-the first week of 2ww-groan   

Diva-you do make me laugh-good research there re the wine   the cottage we're renting in rural prague has a local wine cellar, the owners recommend you keep your empty mineral water bottles and go to fill them up at a ridiculous price of 40cz per litre-that's £1.36p-can you believe it??   can you send me the pic re new swimsuit you just purchased for lap swimming-I keep looking at your photo gallery but no piccies there!   

Lesley-congrats on being pupo, hope it doesnt drag too much for you   

Feeling in a funny mood today, am on 8mg of estrogen and it really feels like af is here, really crampy, never had this with other treatments although was on a lower dose. One seems to forget previous aches and pains until they arise again. Oh and am doing fabby without the faggies, never thought it would be possible, am on patches which do tend to give you very wierd dreams   poor dh has been sleeping in the spare bedroom due to my active talking in my sleep   

Dawn-any news? 

Hi to Laura, MrsBunny, Lexey, Bonnie, Almamay, Jaydi, Pen, Skirtgirl, Tinkelbunny, Pobby, Roze, Gigglygirl, Bloobs, Sasha, San, Rsmum and anyone else I’ve missed

Larkles
xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Lesley welcome back and congrats on being pupo!

Diva I love your research must find some red wine this weekend as I feel I need all the help I can get.

Larkles hope the symptons die down for you. you poor DH !!

Pobby hi! hope the 2ww is treating you well.

LML glad the bleeding has stopped and things are begining to go to plan for you.Isn't this the only time when feeling sick makes you happy


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Lesleyj - welcome home to planet Progesterone   Sending you lots of love and good vibes for your snuggling embies.
Ah here are the bashers in case you get any pesky 2ww gremlins trying their luck
          

Larkles - well done giving up smoking.  How funny the patches give you weird dreams.  I'm managing that all on my own - well with bumps influence no doubt - last night I dreamt that someone was dressing up chickens to look like farmers - with wellies on!  Like little Paddington Bears running around - hat, jacket everything!  I've never even thought of chickens before - what's that about??
I've had cramping and aching on oestrogen every time.  It gets better immediately i have the progesterone too.  I was glued to a hotwater bottle the whole time.  You can take paracetamol too if it's really bad.  What a pain you have this.  
That bee hive picture is amazing!!  Wow.

Laura - So glad your scan went well and the little ladies are growing well. Love your sister!!  What a gem.  

LML - congratulations on being 7 weeks today - that's great.  Yes just the exact time to start turning green!  Sounds like all is going perfect - well you know what I mean 

Diva - have just eaten some red grapes - is that good?  Good luck to you getting ready for May 

Pen - wonderful to hear you're having a boy - it's great when you know isn't it?  It made it all more real for me.

Lexey - glad I made you laugh for a change 

Pobby - Hi !  How are you doing on the 2ww?  Remember step away from the peesticks.  They're bad bad bad.  I'm with you - I'd wait until after the party - it's nice having it at the back of your mind when people ask how you are - your secret embies onboard. 

Skirtgirl - sending you lots of hugs as you start preparing.   The weekend is nearly here so you can get your rest time too. 

AlmaMay - Yes my in-laws are soooo British.  Well Victorian English to be precise.  I actually think they are happy about the baby inside but too stoic to let it show.  I think that they believe they're being really demonstrative which makes it hard to say anything as maybe they think they're letting their hair down already!  Also they don't know anything about ivf or miscarriage so are being extra cautious which I could really do without.  I lied and told MIL I don't need to see any more doctors as they're so happy with everything and I just need to get my blood pressure monitored by the midwife every now and then. When they know I have a scan coming up they assume it's because there is something wrong.  So we show them a scan photo to reassure them but they worry why I needed a scan!  Maybe you could come with me next time I visit and shake up the British energy ?  
How amazing your little boy is kicking so much!  I'd love to feel that.  Yes you're having a boy!  Wonderful news  

Giggly - How great you are in week 28.  I didn't realise J has had SPD - that's rotten luck glad she's feeling better.  How funny if we were sitting together at the clinic    My next scan (and finally meeting consultant!!) is at 28 weeks so not for ages.  Shhhh!  Don't tell MIL.   Yes you are right she just doesn't dare dream that we really are having a baby.  

RsMum - Bon Voyage!!  Wonderful news about your lining.  Crossing everything for you.      

Bluebell - sounds like you're having fun - that's great 

Bonnie - how are you doing?  It's so hard when all the bugs come home from school - there is nothing you can do though is there? - I agree totally about the home school thing!  Thanks for your advice about my in-laws - much appreciated.  

Lots of love to all

Any tips on dealing with heartburn??  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Laura68

Jaydi - the miracles of Gaviscon worked for me.  It honestly sometimes feels like I've swallowed a load of pure acid, but a couple of spoonfuls of that seems to work.  Someone else also suggested peppermint tea, especially if made with real mint.  And to eat well before bedtime, so food goes down before you're horizontal.

Hope something worls for you!

Laura xx


----------



## bron11

Laura - good news about your scan.  Maybe i missed out on info but what is the dildocam test that u had?


jaydi - the image of you jumping around made me laugh I am sure your not the first person to have done this dance or the last!.  Sleeping still a pain, with massive cramp in legs but surviving.  Been taking hot water bottle to bed to try and prevent them, works on occasions.  To use your term jumpy legs worse when junior awake, which is mostly night time.  He has learnt to kick or punch really hard now.    Sorry to hear you are still have neg vibes from in-laws - can be hard.

Pen glad you enjoyed yoga - i am still waiting for a referral two months later, might not get one as i don't live in the town where my GP practice is!  I missed that you were also having a boy, congrats.

Lexey - sending you positive vibes 

DivaB - glad you AF came - long last  , good to hear you have dates for future treatment.

Dawn hope yours comes soon.

rsumm - good news about lining - fingers crossed for remaining stage of treatment and crossed even more for positive outcome

Almamay - Brilliant news about your scan and knowledge of having a boy. Glad your getting the kicks, hopefully your little one will work out day from night and allow you some rest at night time.  Isn't it amazing how cats are aware of changes in our bodies, my cat was very aware when mum had her leg amputated and new where to sit on her.  Our dog knows something is going on but maybe that is due to having baby stuff in house now - thoughts going through her head of "oh no not another little one to torture me!"

Larkes - glad you got some positive recourse for future treatment - hope scan goes well.

Poppy welcome  try and stay sane during two weeks

Lesley J - glad your all home safely, relaxe and be good to yourself,  fingers crossed and hugs  

LML - great news, enjoy the rest of your pg, be good to yourselves.

Hi to everyone else I have missed.

Looks like I am off on Monday to Barcelona for AC/DC - got letter from doc.  It should be nice break, even if sleeping is a real pain!!!  Had midwife appointment on Tue, could hear junior having the hiccups on the monitor - weird.  He is a real fidget.  His head is sitting at the top of my pelvis.  34cm long already.  Got told to take in really strong pain killers to hospital as the after pains will be worse for my 3rd - something I am already having nightmares about, also worried that i will need to have stitches again - worse than having the baby (sorry to much info).  DH still off on the sick but his leg getting better, got cold now though so typical man - he is dying!! 

Two hours to go before i need to leave for work,  at least it is Friday.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.  Love Bron xx


----------



## Jaydi

Lexey sounds like you need a giggle to keep you going at the moment - here's that old gem a friend emailed me about going to see the gynae in a rush:

"I was due for an appointment with the gynaecologist later in the week. 
Early one morning, I received a call from the doctor's office to tell me 
that I had been rescheduled for that morning at 9:30am. I had only just 
packed everyone off to work and school, and it was already around 8:45am. 
The trip to his office took about 35 minutes, so I didn't have any time to 
spare.

As most women do, I like to take a little extra effort over hygiene when 
making such visits, but this time I wasn't going to be able to make the full 
effort. So, I rushed upstairs, threw off my pyjamas, wet the flannel that 
was sitting next to the sink, and gave myself a quick wash in "that area" to 
make sure I was at least presentable. I threw the flannel in the laundry basket, 
donned some clothes, hopped in the car and raced to my appointment.

I was in the waiting room for only a few minutes when I was called in. 
Knowing the procedure, as I'm sure you do, I hopped up on the table, 
looked over at the other side of the room and pretended that I was in 
Paris or some other place a million miles away.

I was a little surprised when the doctor said, "My, we have made an extra 
effort this morning, haven't we?" I didn't respond. After the appointment, 
I heaved a sigh of relief and went home. The rest of the day was normal... 
some shopping, cleaning, cooking, etc.

After school when my six year old daughter was playing, she called out from 
the bathroom, "Mommy, where's my flannel?" I told her to get another clean 
one from the cupboard. 
She replied, "No, I need the one that was here by the sink, it had all my 
glitter and sparkles saved inside it."


Happy weekend everyone 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Newday

Oh that is so funny thanks
Dawn


----------



## Mandchris

Jaydi - That made my day!  Thank you!!    

Havent posted for a while still licking my wounds, so am very behind.  Hi to Pobby, hope your still sane?   
Hello everyone, love to all
Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luisa8

Hi everyone!
Sorry I havent posted for a while. I felt totally overwhelmed with talk of IVIg/LIT/LAD/Humira... blah blah... I've decided that as we arent in a position to cycle again just yet anyway, that I will push it all to the back of my mind and make the decisions when the time comes. 

Just a few personals as Im a bit behind...

DivaB- Loved the red wine theory so much Im on my 2nd as I type (glass not bottle!) .

Leselyj- Thanks for your pm which was a great help. I hope you are coping with the 2ww and not going too   .... keeping everything crossed for you. Did you do LIT aswell? Did you do intralipids with Dr Gorgy and do you do this just before ET?

Lexey- Lots of luck for your FET (it is FET isnt it?) Not sure when you're off but I hope everything goes well for you and   that this is your time...

Welcome to Poppy and lots of luck to you too. Where did you have your tx? Was it in Spain?

Jaydi- Thought that story on the glitter flannel was brilliant!   Was that a true story? Surely not... haha.

A big hello to Pen Pos, Almamay, Mrs Bunny, Larkles, Mandchris, Newday, LML, Laura and anyone else I havent mentioned. 

 to anyone that needs them

Kath xxxxxxx


----------



## pobby

hello ladies
im sorry i have been a rubbish poster..I promise to improve after the weekend! been very busy at work ( not great on 2ww but there you go!   ) i was also v v naughty and unleashed the HPT (ultra sensitive) on wed and got a BFN..it was only 2 days before OTD and am absolutely certain its over    havent tested again. will leave that joy till sunday............
am sorry i havent even had timeto read the posts back but over the next few days i will as looking forward to getting to know you all...
jaydi..i did read your story lol!  
lesley....well done PUPO lady...I can meet you on planet pregesterone for a cup of tea...wow, im such a space cadet, its awful sometimes i can hardly string asentence together! are you on utrogestan?? 
larkles, I am looking forward to reading about your bees as I really fancy keeping bees myself!  
like i say, havent read the thread properley but just want to say thankyou to all of you for your lovely warm welcome!
hope you all have a super weekend and talk soon!
love pobby xxxxxxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Just a quick one this morning as both of the children are in foul moods and feeling ill.
It was all going realy smoothly but last night I started to bleed. Not heavily but definately worse than the previous few days(end of AF) So opn day 4 of the progynova I am bleeding again. They said it wouldn't happen but it did last time. So it looks as if it is off for the 7th. Just a bit worried that this happens everytime.

Ant thoughts??


----------



## Newday

Still no B****y sign a week late now arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

dawn


----------



## AlmaMay

A quick post and run.

RSMUM - Thinking of you for the defrost and ET.  Lots of love!  Can't wait to meet you tomorrow xoxox


----------



## Skirtgirl

pobby, it is not over until otd, stay strong!


----------



## ElleJay

Hi everyone - apologies for lack of posting, but co-ordinating fingers to type is not proving at all easy through the meds.

Pobby - space cadet is right, yes I'm on Utrogestan, and it is fine if you use it internally, but it makes me sore, so I am going with the flow of munching the stuff instead.  I do hope you get your BFP when you re-test on Sunday, it does sound like last week was a little too early for a peestick result.  

Kath - completely understand the need to push all this to the back of your mind for a while.  Glad the info was useful anyway.  I had LIT done several cycles ago when we were still using DH's swimmers, but now we are on to double donor, there is no need to.  And Dr G did the intralipids transfusion for me in his waiting room the week before I went and again the day I traveled out to Crete.  He does the same for the IVig if you have it, and will also use both on alternate weeks if he is using a mix of the two.

Skirtgirl - sorry about the bleeding - this happened to me on one cycle and it had to be cancelled - but this will depend on how heavy it is/stays, so it is not all over for you yet.

RSMum - good luck for your FET next week

Lexey - thinking of you, and good luck too.

Dawn - how frustrating for you to have your AF playing up like this, I hope she shows her face soon.

Pen - How wonderful to know that you are having a little boy!  

Larkles - Enjoy your bees when they arrive - we seem to get a swarm in our courtyard every other year and have to call out the emergency beekeeper, so I'll pm you if it happens this year to see where you are!

Bron - Hope you have a great time in Barcelona seeing AC/DC - do they still wear school uniform, or am I just stuck in Rock 'n Roll Damnation days?

Jaydi - What a story - DH had just taken a mouthful of food when I gave the punchline!!!  Hope the heartburn goes soon.

DivaB - ooh, not fun on the smear test, but that probably won't be the worst thing he will have happen to him!

Almamay - love to you and enjoyed our chat the other night, sorry I was so out of it!

Bonnie - hope the littlies are feeling better? 

Got to go, someone at the door and I don't want to lose this as its the nearest I have got to a post for ages!

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

'Morning all - trying to read back but DD keeps pressing the keys and doing allsorts to the computer

DAWN - so hope AF has finally come hun

Well,had an amazing journey - quite interesting with a ten month old  - had two blasts put back yesterday morning - shame the original doctor wasn't there to meet Lil but it was still really emotional going back to the clinic. So now I'm PUPO ...   can't really believe I've got this far after so long - and I know a few of you on here have been at this IVF lark as long as me - it's certainly not for the faint-hearted that's for sure..

want to send loads of hugs to anyone who needs them right now

so sorry I don't have time for a long post..but I've been reading everyone's news - laughing at some, crying at some and crossing everything for Dawn and Skirtgirl that your bodies settle down and do what they are supposed to..

Lesley - how are you doing hun?

ooh gotta go - she's spotted me typing........

XXX


----------



## pobby

hi girls
hope your all having lovely weekends...our party was lovely,..think i made the right decision not to re-test as we had a    today...............    
feel v sad, seem to have tried everything now..i thought DE would be the magic wand i was after but it appears not. ah well, will no doubt have another go and use up the remains of DPs frozen    but we have to stop somewhere and that day is drawing very close for him  
will be back soon for more of a fun chat..thanks for all your thoughts lovely ladies and sorry this is a me post  

love pobby xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

OH Pobby so sorry hun


----------



## Martha Moo

Pobby

so very sorrry to read your news

Be kind to each other 

thinking of you both and sending   

Love Emxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Pobby - I am so very sorry to read that this cycle didn't work.  You must be devastated.     Look after yourself and DH.  Personally, I think a glass or two of red wine (for improved circulation of course   ) can help through this difficult time.  Don't make any decisions just yet.  See what Penny suggests.  

Take care.


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Pobby - so sorry to read you have had a negative confirmed, it is so hard.  Almamay's right though, take some time out and Penny will come up with something.....she is a miracle worker.

Hugest of hugs to you.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## ElleJay

RSMum - Well done on getting your embies on board, hormonal cyber hugs from me and everything will be crossed for you.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

RSMUM - Lovely to meet you and DD today!  It really made my day.  Happy to help in any way I can.  Wishing you all the best for your 2ww.


----------



## bron11

Rsmum - keeping fingers crossed for you.

Lesley - I will answer your question about the school uniform when i get back.  Think they still do though - might have to be a bigger size though!!

Lexey yes - a rock group - but i'm in no shape for head banging!!!

Pobby and DH - so sorry - not a lot I can say to make things easier, look after yourself and keep positive

DivaB - glad you had good time hopefully you will be on time for plane home!!!

Will catch up with yous all when we get home

Hugs and fingers crossed to those who need it.  Bron xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Pobby so sorry for your BFN I was so hoping those extra few days would get you a positive result.

Rsmum congrats on being pupo!!!

I had my scan today and as expected not good, lining only 3mm and uterine cavity filled with fluid probably blood. Got to go again on thursday. Quite annoyed that my plans are not going well, I hate things to be messed up!!!


----------



## Tinkelbunny

skirtgirl get stuck into red meat, red wine and all those good stuff. have they increased your medication?


----------



## Skirtgirl

Just bought some red wine and red grapes! not heard back from them yet. Cant eat red meat though Yuck!!


----------



## Laura68

Pobby so very very sorry to read your news.  It's heartbreaking to get a BFN when hopes were probably so high this time round.  I hope Penny can help you find some answers.  She must be gutted for you too.  Sending you and your other half a massive hug.  Take time for yourself and we're all here for you whenever you need us.

     
Laura xxxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Abroadies- sorry have been AWOL.  Just a quick post so no one worries.  Still fighting the non-stop illnesses here.  moved from digestive track to respiratory now.. UGGHhh!  At least less trips to the laundry mat with this.  MMR shots coming up again this week.. I postponed last month due to illnesses; wondering if they will do it again.  These shots panic me even if I know they need them as they go to nursery parttime.

Love the glitter story everytime.  Lexey... hope your mum is ok.  Send me the address of that  GC DR. for menopausals.. if he is unattached sounds like he would be perfect.     
Diva8- your gyn story cracked me up.  Have had some embarrassement with handsome young DR. or interns but that is just too funny!  TMI but thanks for sharing for a good belly laugh.

ALma May- hope you eye is improving or that you have had a proper check.Lesleyj-  Thinking of you and DH everyday.
hang in there.  You too RS MUM and Lexey.  Hope everyones tests  +  soon.   

Pobby-  so sorry hun.    

hugs to everyone that needs one !!!
Love,

Bonnie


----------



## Jaydi

Pobby I'm so very sorry to hear it hasn't worked for you this time.   That is heartbreaking.

You and DP take good care of each other       

Thinking of you both  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Gosh am loads behind, been away for a few days visiting family and so much has happened, sorry I have not been much help or support.

Firstly Pobby so sorry to hear of your negative result. We have all been there and no the disappointment you are feeling. Take good care of yourself and allow yourself to be sad, angry whatever works. Penny does seem to work miracles so I hope she will have some answers for you.

RSMum thrilled to hear you have your little ones onboard, everything crossed for you lovely    

Bonnie so sorry you have porely babies again, you have some energy keeping up with all the illnesses you have had these past few months. Hope the Spring sees some improvement for your lovely family.  Totally with you on the glitter story, nearly wet myself laughing as I just wasn't expecting the story to end like that, absolutely priceless thank you DivaB!

Lovely Laura, AlmaMay and Jaydi how are you all doing lovely mummies 2 b? Hope all is well with you.

LesleyJ my thoughts very much with you, how are you doing? When is testing day?

Skirtgirl gutted for you and your complications this cycle. Hope things sort themselves out but if not hope you can pick yourself up and hang in there until next month. Sending you a big  

Bron 32 weeks gosh, not long to go now, hope you are doing ok and not struggling with carrying your lovely bump too much. 

Lexey are you on your way now? Sorry if I've got that wrong but am sure you were just getting ready to go?

Dawn hope AF has arrived!

Big hello to lovely Crusoe, Bluebell, Giggle and all the other abroadies I have missed, hope you all have a great week.

I am doing well, still annoyingly tired which is getting me down a bit but midwife says all is well so just need to give in to it a bit.  Have our appointment with the consultant obs on Thursday so will be interesting to hear what he has to say.

love and hugs

Pen
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

RsMum - congratulations on being PUPO !!  Crossing everything for you.  Well done doing the trip with Lil - what a woman!  There is nothing faint-hearted about us Abroadies 

Lesleyj - thinking of you all the time!  Sticky vibes.  Thank you for the magic itching spray - it is keeping me sane!  Well nearly.   Hope the gremlins have stayed away - point some of these at them if they come near      

Lexey - good luck   Crossing everything for you

Pen - hope all goes well for you consultation on Thurs   Still haven't seen ours!!  So frustrating.  I even considered booking a private consultation with her so she'd have to show up!  How mad is that?  

Pobby - sending you big hugs  

Bonnie - yes we need an annual outing of the glitter story don't we?  So sorry to hear you're little ones aren't feeling so well. You must be exhausted!  Truly spring is on it's way - it's got to get better soon.  My friend has 4 boys and the bugs whizz through them all too - if one gets it they generally all do.  Hang in there!

Laura - Thanks so much for the heartburn tips.  I misread your post at first and it became 'Eat WELL (before bedtime)' instead of 'Eat well-before bedtime' typical me   Hope you're feeling good.

Skirtgirl - good luck finding out what's going on - such rotten luck when you're so close.  Good luck on Thursday.  In the meantime enjoy the wine 

Tinklebunny - hope you're doing well

Bron - have a great trip which your special treatment in Barcelona - ACDC  

DivaB - wow enjoy that sunshine - and bring back a few case loads for us too won't you?  Thanks for the heartburn tips - milk does seem to help but today it's awful.  Have begged DH to come home via a pharmacy and bring me some magic potions.  Went to the chiropractor today and she said she'd do an adjustment for heartburn - I assumed she meant take it away not make it worse!!

AlmaMay - hope you're doing well.  Loved the image of your cat feeling a kick and wondering how you did that?  

Dawn - so frustrating for you!

Kath - hope you get your head round all the meds talk - no wonder you felt overwhelmed with that lot.  Good luck.

Mandy - glad I cheered you up with a sparkly story.    Thinking of you.

Love to all Abroadies

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Jaydi

I'm well thank you. thinking of you suffering with that heartburn. stay away from carbs all together, no bread potatoes or pasta, see after a week if its worked, it worked for me i use to die from heartburn. you can slowly introduce it again, but try and stay away from bread as long as you can bread seems to make it so much worse. i'm Dutch so my cooking is kind of on the bland side at times that also helps, but it won't work until you have the bread out of your system


----------



## larkles

Evening Ladies

Pobby-don’t be sorry for being a rubbish poster, its hard to keep up with them all, they certainly can natter.. Jokes aside, am sorry your test was a bfn, maybe still early days? Don’t give up hope I just hope af stays away for you  was your party took your mind of things, hopeless I know  

Skirtgirl-sorry I can’t help you with your question hun, have you emailed your clinic?  

Warning-Long Larkles post coming up…
Went for my lining scan at the same clinic this afternoon, it was the same lady who scanned me last time. She asked how I was progressing and I told her quite rudely that my clinic in Czech republic had done a hysteroscopy and showed her the results. She did the scan and lo and behold I DO have 2 uteruses, she said that the clinic had only the left cavity and not the right hand side one, I looked back on the report and it did say only the left fallopian tube is visible, they couldn’t see the other one as in the other uterus…They also said that no uterine cavity visible. Now I am seriously doubting this clinic in Czech, that they could’ve missed this 

I was recommended to have a 3 D scan this afternoon which I did, I really wanted to know the truth about all of this. The Birth company got me in super quick-money seems to talk, and the results were clearly seen on the screen and I have print out too

Scan shows a subseptate uterus with a 29mm uterine septum and 15mm residual uterine cavity. So I do have uterus didelphus after all. I went back to the bc after the scan, Dr Gibb came into the room to talk to me about all that had gone on, asking how many treatments I had been through, where I had them etc. I told him I started off at the Chelsea and Westminster, I even had a hysteroscopy there in 1997 and not one of my clinics picked up on this. He said I should start writing letters to ask for my money back but am seeking alternative advice from a family friend who is a solicitor. I have to dig up my notes from CW-they gave me a copy of my file before I embarked on going overseas for treatment

He recommended a good gynaecologist that could do the operation for me, out of 500 he said only 5 were good, the costs for the operation are £800.00 anaethetist fee £300.00 hospital fee £2,500.00 are they having a laugh or what?? F*c*ing fee for being in the hospital, beyond a joke

Not sure where my head is at the moment, have emailed Czech to ask for some explanations, am not a very happy bunny at the moment, it never rains but it pours-am so upset  

Oh and lining was only 3.9mm and meant to be having tx on 4th April, I can feel another cancellation coming on...

Larkles
xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Larkles

i couldn't begin to understand how upset, disappointed and infuriatingly mad you must be feeling.

darling we are here for you no warning required when you need to be heard.

wishing you all the inner strength that you will need.

i would suggest that you write a standard registered letter to all the clinics used, requesting copies of your medical files and a list of the treatments that you have had and a copy of the complete invoice of all the cost. once you have sent this off focus on your wellbeing and next treatment. you need all of your strength, we don't have the time when you can continue with the legal action at a later stage.

i am in legal if you need some help i will try and point you in the right direction.

xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Larkles - that is the hugest kick in the guts, I am so sorry for you.  I am a huge fan of Dr Gibb, even though seeing him is very expensive.  But the fee for the operation is pretty eye watering isn't it - the hospital fees are extortionate privately, but if only 5 people in the whole of the UK are competent to do this, they will command a premium.  It's just not fair.  

I know you will be reeling from this.  Hugest of hugs are all I can send

Bonnie - my card and drawings arrived today, and to know you managed to get them off when you are all ill makes them even more special.  Big DD's drawings are really very good!  I hope the illnesses go away soon - you must be exhausted. 

Pen - I have heard that you get an energy spurt at 18 weeks, so you are nearly there!  Testing for me is not until Friday 3rd april, when I will be doing an HPT to avoid the stress of having to beg the local hospital to do a blood test.  

Jaydi - think the shower story should be the next one to get posted!

Almamay - looking forward to seeing you on Wednesday!

Lots of love to everyone one here - short post from me as I have just been to acu and am wiped out - pulses were very calm though!

Lesley xxx


----------



## pobby

hello ladies
Thankyou so very much for all your messages of support which were really very kind seeing as I just joined the thread! Its  fantastic to know people are routing for you and it really helps cheer you up! Im feeling much better this afternoon..I thought it was only right and proper to take alma-mays advice and partake in a glass of medicinal vin rouge!   (thanks alma may   )
Larkles, I just PMd you but didnt see your recent post..Im so sorry hun, this is just awful what youre being put through..i will have to go over your old posts for the full story, i had read that you had a problem with your uterus but findit amazing that you have since had a hyseroscopy and it still hasnt been sorted out? Its so frustrating    to think of all of these years and its not been picked up...absolutely maddening. I would go with tinklebuunys advice and write some strong letters. i do think you must have a case for legal action though i also realize you need to direct your energies into your treatment right now..im sorry hun and hope that someone can sort this mess out for you without it costing ridiculous amounts... 
Lesley,how are you feeling today? i hope your not driving yourself too crazy symptom spotting! i find the first week preety o.k then i totally loose the plot in week 2!    lots of     coming to you!
RSMUM...congratulations on becoming PUPO hun! i really hope the next few weeks is speedy for you! where abouts in N.wales are you? im from Deeside originally! but now live in Hove..have been down south for many a moon now..
alma-may, how are you hun? i hope your pregnancy is preogressing nicely!
I cant remember who asked but Burnley didhave her twin girls a few weeks ago...havent heard anything much or seen pics but i believe they are doing well as are Tous and her baby boys! there is quite a few serum babies now which is lovely and keeps one going! 
Bonnie....youre the pilgrim serum sister and so inspirational! I do hope your little ones are starting to feel better soon  
Dawn. i hope AF has arrived hun..its soo frustrating..since i started DE last year my AF has been totally haywire..im sure our bodies enjoy playing tricks on us!  
Diva B..you did make me chuckle with your smear story..bless, its an occupational hazard so dont worry   I work in a sexual health clinic so spend a lot of time down 'that end' and i worry more when peoples feet are really smelly!  
where are you at the moment with such good temperatures? I hope your enjoying your trip away! 
Pen...lots of luck to you for your consultants appointmenmt on thursday,not that youll need it,,is it the first time your meeting him? congratulations on you having a boy! how lovely..it must make it all the more real!
LM Lab..congratulations on your pregnancy    were you over on the serum thread at one point? 
skirtgirl..im sorry your lining is playing you up...are you on any drugs to thicken it up? have you tried the usual things such as pineapple juice, brazil nuts etc? i really upped my milk intake this time and my lining was 11.6 for transfer..there is still time and i think once they get going they grow quite quickly..good luck!  
Bron, are you in barcelona at the moment? have a lovely time!! 
Lexey, i think your going for tx soon but not sure when or where so lots of luck to you hun    i will keep an eye out foryour news..
Jaydi, you wonderful lady, thanks so much for your support, your an angel..Im sorry to hear your in-laws are being a little painful    some people are a bit odd arent they..i guess they will be totally different when yourgorgeous baby arrives but i guess you could use the support now! 
Hi laura..how are you? do you know what flavours your having yet hun or will it be a suprise? i still remember how you thought you had a BFN to start with..what an amazing story..it really gives hope to people out there! 
Hello mandy, kath, em, tinklebunny, crusoe...hope your all well...sorry if i have left loads out or if i have forgotten any 
major events..just trying to get to grips with everyone!
like i said im feeling o.k this afternoon. Im not ready to give this up yet which may very well be foolish but i got so tantalizingly close last time with the chem pregnancy I cant give up on our dream to have a baby! penny cant understandwhat went wrong..I feel i should maybe look into immune stuff but not certain as a lot os controversial...will have to have a think!
sorry have waffled on (youll get used to it!   )  thanks again for your support girls and big hugs and       to those who need it right now
much love pobby xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pobby

p.s i meant to say, larkles I pmd you but your inbox was full! xx


----------



## Luisa8

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me...

Larkles- Oh my god! I cant believe that! Im not so familiar with your story but how could this have been missed?? I cant even begin to imagine how you must be feeling and I also agree with Tinkelbunny and Pobby that you should get some legal advise.

Leselyj and Rsmum - Hope you are both coping with the 2ww.   

Pobby- I answered your post on the negative thread. I hope youre ok.  . I always find a (large) glass of the old vino does wonders!

Skirtgirl- Hope you have better news at your next scan...v.frustrating when our bodies dont do what we want them to do...

Big hello to everyone else.

Kath
xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Sleepy hello to everyone from me...

Pobby - was sorry to hear your news, glad you are doing ok... I wasn't on serum thread - had tx at Bernabeu in Alicante...

RSMum - keeping everything crossed for you and your embies!

Lexey - believe you are having tx any minute -   

Skirtgirl, sorry to hear its proving so up in the air for you.  Arrrrghhh. Not fair.

Larkles -    for you, and   for those who have mucked you around...

Time seems to be passing very slowly at the moment - am desperate to get to the 12 week mark (another month to go) - one of my neighbours told me yesterday that she's 14 weeks, and I felt very jealous - I know that's OTT and I'm very lucky to be where I am, but its hard to be rational sometimes isn't it...

Thinking of you all at all your different stages. Those who can, have a glass of wine for me!!

LML  xx


----------



## Laura68

Good morning Abroadies

Larkles - I couldn't believe it when I read your post.  You poor thing, what a terrible rollercoaster you've been on.  How is it possible for two clinics to scan you within days of each other and give you such a different result?  Have to say, I was surprised when you first said Dr Gibb's team had got it wrong as they use such top of the range equipment there.  Can't remember if I told you, but I had a viability scan there at 8 weeks and it was the sonographer there who told me we were having identical twins - she could not believe a scan I'd had elsewhere at 5 and a half weeks had missed the twin sac.  So I am glad to hear Dr Gibb took the time to really talk to you and advise you.  It does seem incredibly pricey - what exactly is the operation he is suggesting?  Is it to remove the Septum in the bigger of your two uteri?  Anyway hon, it does sound like maybe you have to postpone your tx, as there are clearly more important issues to sort out to give you the best possible chance of success.  Sending you lots of love and hugs.

Pobby - you are a wonder!  It's great to see such a lovely long thoughtful post from you - glad the old Red Wine medicine did the trick a little.  Totally understand  your desire not to give up yet - why should you?  You deserve another go at it.  Penny will be coming up with some plan I'm sure.  Perhaps there is another issue she hasn't thought of yet, and you're right, there could be immune issues.  Maybe you should see Dr Gorgy like Lesley and Kath?  Might just be something simple that can be added to the mix.  Or, you may just have been unlucky this time round.  Why are there never any guarantees in IVF!  It's so unfair.  It was me who had been asking about Burnley, so thanks for posting about her girls.  She was one of the first FF ladies who chatted to me way back in the mists of time.  I remember her pregnancy being such a rollercoaster in the first few months - bleeding, nearly m/c, then triplets, then losing one, then more bleeding.... poor thing, went through so much to have her girls, so I'm delighted to hear they have arrived.  Heard about Tous too, great news.  You asked about my twins - they are girls, very excited.  Of course would have been happy either way, but it's nice to know - I feel I am bonding more with the bump now.  Really hope you continue to be strong and look forward and that Penny works her magic for you.    

Pen - good luck with your consultant!  It'll be very reassuring for you to get properly "analysed" with regard to your PAPP-A etc, and make sure all is progressing well.  Sure it is - the tiredness is a sign your little boy is already sucking the life out of you as he grows big and strong!!  How's the bump developing?  It was around 17/18 weeks mine popped.  Do you take an iron supplement?  Anaemia is really common in pregnancy - I take Spatone natural supplement from Holland and Barrett and it definitely helps with the tiredness.

Jaydi - poor you with the heartburn.  Tinks is probably right about cutting out all bread etc.  Yes, eating well before bed - I did read it back and think it sounded like I was advising a full roast dinner just before bedtime!!

LML - you are doing really well and that impatience is familiar to all of us lucky enough to be pregnant!  It doesn't go either - you wait, once you're past 12 weeks, you'll be wondering why everyone else has a bump and you dont, then you'll be willing time to pass til the 20 week scan, and so on.  Hopefully once you're past 12 weeks and can tell everyone, you'll start to enjoy yourself and feel reassured that it's all really happening.

Hi Kath - are you back in Lanzarote now?  Must be perfect weather this time of year.  Hope you are slowly coming to terms with all you've been told by Dr Gorgy.  However you decide to proceed, you will be well armed with information when you do another tx.  Did he suggest a treatment plan for you?  And is it something he could do in conjunction with your clinic out there?

Lesely - glad you are getting in some quality relaxation time at acu.  Very important to help stay sane.  Are you continuing with the treatment from Dr Gorgy on this 2ww, or is that it for now?  Wow, testing this Friday - where has the time gone?

RSMUM - congrats on being PUPO.  Lovely that you took your little girl back to show her off to everyone at your clinic.  I hope to be able to do that too one day.

Tinkelbunny - how are you doing?  Did you get any more answers from your SA clinic after finding out they were using frozen eggs?  And do you have any plans for further treatment?

Mandy - hope you are doing OK hon.  Have you had any feedback from Penny about your last cycle?

Bonnie - poor you, you four really are going through the wars at the moment.  Hope the Spring air will bring good health for you all.

Lexey - where are you at?  You must be having your treatment are you?

Skirtgirl - so sorry to hear you've had lining problems and bleeding, it's so frustrating when things don't go to plan.  Fingers crossed it all rectifies itself.

Dawn - any sign yet?  

Diva B - laughed out loud at your smear story, "passing gas"!!!  It's like I always say, there is no room for dignity when you are having anything done to do with fertility or sexual health!  Hope you're doing OK.  Any news on when you fly to Athens?  Must be fairly soon?

Bron - hope you and the bump have a great time at ACDC.  You asked about dildocam - it was to measure my cervix length as I am having twins - I am "high risk" for prem-labour, so they monitor it to make sure it's long and closed.  

AlmaMay - how's your bundle?  Hope the eyesight is improving.  

Anyone heard from AlcoTart lately?  Hope you're OK hon.  I'm sure you were about to have your 12 week scan.  Hope everything is OK with you and the twins.

Crusoe - hope you are coping well with the tantrums and enjoying your little boy.

Mrs Bunny   hello!  I know you're not posting for now, but in case you're reading, you haven't been forgotten.  Hope you and your lovely DH are finding time to just enjoy yourselves as well as thinking about the future and plans for further TX.  

Bluebell - hello, hope you are doing OK!

Sasha how are you?

Giggly - finally got round to reading your story the other day - so inspiring!  Your J really is an angel.  Hope you are all enjoying the scans and preparations for your little Giggly junior.

All fine with me.  I have been in a lot of disomfort the last few days - I think the bump has been having a huge growth spurt as there's no mistaking it now.  Have had pain across the bottom of my ribs as everything gets forced up and out - Bonnie and Skirtgirl, I am very scared about how huge and uncomfortable I will get.  Any words of advice on how to stay well and what sorts of exercise I could do to alleviate all the pains?!  I am small framed, and worried about how I'll support a huge two-baby bump!

Hello everyone I've missed.  The list gets longer and longer.

Lots of love 
Laura
xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Just had a call from IVI and they have cancelled my tmt this month, they said depending on what happens I can try again next month. Quite happy with this as I dont want to was time or my lovely embies on a less than perfect cycle!

Larkles I just cant believe what you are going through at the moment. I hope you get some definate answers soon and some sensible advice.

Pobby you sound really postitive, good for you. It is so hard to pick yourself up after a negative cycle.

LML time seems to go so slowly during those first few weeks, dont worry you will be at the important 12 weeks before you know it.

Lesley and RSMUM hope you are not going crazy on 2ww.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Larkles, I am so sorry for the continuing pain you are being put through, this really isn’t good enough there must be something you can do but totally understand that you might want to put your energies into treatment at the moment and not going after the incompetent people you have had to deal with. Sending you a big hug     I know just how strong you are and you will get through this, hang in there.

LesleyJ can’t believe you are testing this Friday that seems to have gone so quickly – sure it hasn’t to you!  Have everything crossed for you sweetheart!    

Pobby fabulous to see you bouncing back so quickly, the support of everyone here is a powerful thing and has seen us all through some dark times. I am so glad you are already feeling the love from the board and know that we are all behind you.  In terms of our consultant, yes this is our first visit so will be interesting to see what he is like and how interested he is in our background.

LML hang on in there, the 12 weeks will come around soon enough! Its hard not to wish the time away but it does go quicker than you think, hope you are keeping sane and busy (without overdoing things of course!)

Laura what a lovely long post from you, I always enjoy your writing.  Bump is coming along slowly but is now still there when I lie down so am convinced its not just gas or me getting fat any more!  It’s a lovely feeling and we still don’t really believe we have been so blessed.  Finding out more about the Papp-a will be really interesting yes, especially as there seems to be so many different opinions on this, will post an update after our meeting Thursday AM. Sorry you are feeling worried about your bump and your small frame. I hope some of the other twinnie mummies will have some words of reassurance and advice for you. Are you doing Pilates at all, it’s a wonderful exercise for strengthening your core muscles which helps with posture, back pain etc and could be useful. There are special pregnancy Pilates groups near me and am sure there must be some in your area.

Skirtgirl, sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled but as you say best to give yourself the best possible chance, sending you a big hug and hope things go better next month.

Hope everyone else is doing well today.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Newday

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy af had arrived day 38!!

dawn


----------



## RSMUM

woohoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skirtgirl

Great news Dawnn!!!!!!


----------



## Penelope Positive

At last! Great news Dawn hope all goes swimmingly from here on    

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Brilliant news Dawn - what a relief for you.  

Really hoping for the best for you, and that it is all plain sailing from now to a big fat positive.    

Lots of love and hugs too to everyone on the 2WW - RSMUM, Lesley, Roze and anyone else I have missed.

   to Skirtgirl about your cancelled cycle.  You don't deserve this hassle.  You are such a support to everyone else (and were to me when I was going through my m/c).  You deserve the best !  Good luck for next time  

I haven't been posting much recently as there is so much on this thread it is almost impossible to keep up!  I miss being so involved, ie when i used to write great big long posts and be really up to date, but my life is a bit more detached from it all now, and taken up by DD etc.  I do miss you all though and won't ever disappear completely. 

Sorry then to be so vague, but big hugs to all the pregnant ladies, kisses to the big and small bumps, and hugs too to Pobby and anyone else who has recently had a BFN.

Mrs Bunny, I am so pleased that you are still posting too.  I think of you often.  

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Bloobs lovely to see you posting! Don't worry we wont ever let you disappear completely and we are always happy to see you here. Glad life outside FF is treating you well!

Lexey congratulations on being safely home with two little ones on board.  As you know my very last attempt resulted in a BFP for more so it can happen.  Take it easy, be kind to yourself. eat all the right things and get a little exercise but most of all be positive and send your little ones lots of lovely vibes.  Will have everything crossed for you and sending you lots of    

Pen
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Lesley, Roze, RSMUM and any one else on the 2ww, sending lots of hugs and sticking prayers your way.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Newday

Thanks everyone mad isn't it getting excited about af. I am trying to be positive about this but it is so hard with sooooooooooo many failures. The hhsteroscopy confirmed that there is nothing wrong but it did say I have distended fungul(I think) he said the womb is normally heart shaped but mine is depressed but shouldn't make any difference. Just hoping the biopsy might make a difference. I am trying to talk DH into one more go after this if needed but he really has had enough and he's gone much further than he said he would so can't ask for more than that.

My S D told me on saturday she is 6 weeks pg again and for the first time I wasn't jealous so maybe I have mentally moved on a bit. Oh well we shall see what the next 5 weeks brings.
Thanks for all your continued support nearly everyone I started with has a child or is about to have a child I feel the odd one out.

Fingers crossed for this one
Dawn


----------



## Skirtgirl

Lexey congratulations on being pupo!!!! keep those little babies safe because we all need a BFP to celebrate.

Bluebell it is always nice to hear from you.Glad you are enjoying your preciuos time with DD, they are small for such a short time dont you think??

I am going for this next treatment even though otd woukld be on the kids birthday, if it does all go to plan(unlikely ) I can always test a day late!.


----------



## Newday

Just rang my clinic and they are shut until 14th April and I need a lining scan on the 10th arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh have to ring round now to find somehwere to scan me

Dawn


----------



## Laura68

Hi Ladies

Congratulations Lexey - you deserve to feel euphoric.  So glad it all went smoothly for you.   for the 2ww and a great big fat positive at the end of it.

Dawn - everything crossed for you for this next tx.  Bummer you have to find a new clinic to scan you.  Things never go quite to plan do they.  It's hard not to feel the odd one out, and I so hope this works for you!  We'll all be here for you, whatever madness comes over the next few weeks.  

Diva - can totally relate to being rumbled on FF.  I work in an open plan office with glass partitions and this colleague said to me the other day "what was that website I saw you looking at, the one with loads of smilies like something from about 10 years ago?"  I went bright red and said it was a website for women and er.... baby info..... bluster bluster....  thanks for the suggestion of the exercise bike - I love cycling but feel too scared to get on a real one at the mo, so maybe that's the answer!

Lots of love to all, especially the 2wwers.

Laura xxx


----------



## Mandchris

Hi abroadies

I havent posted for a while, im ok just dont want to be moody on here lol !  Anyway so much has happened so I cant do many personals sorry, but its not that im not interested, I read everyday and love to see how you are all doing. 

Pobby - I have text you anyway but hope you are feeling ok   

Larkles - I dont know how you have not cracked up!  It must be horrendous what your going through!   

Lexey - congrts on being PUPO!

Jaydi - anymore funny stories, ive told everyone that one lol Hope you and your precious cargo are well  

Almamay - Hope you are ok and enjoying your bump xxxx

I have heard from Penny and she wanted me to have test for chlamydia, but i told her im negative.  she said it is too many times to be just bad luck, ?? which confused me a little as it was my first tx with clexane, the other 2 DE ivf cycles (one at IM, and the other with serum, were when i had septum or MHTFR was not diagnosed).  So  ive decided to do a mad thing and have one last go with my own eggs, i dont seem to be having luck with DE.
My one and only PG was from ONE egg (one and only collected), it resulted in identical twins, unfortunately they didnt stay) .  But it just reminded me how although odds are against you its worth the try.  Im still on the back up list with Reprofit so that will be my next move if it doesnt work out.  And then....... I think I will have to accept my fate.... will see   

Thanks for your support everyone
Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luisa8

Hi Ladies!
Hope everyone is well...

Lexey- Congrats on being PUPO! Hope you are being well looked after, getting spoilt and taking it easy. 

Mand- Big hugs to you  . I can understand you trying again with your eggs. Its something that often knaws away at the back of my mind too.

Diva- That used to be my big fear when I was working.... that I'd be caught out on FF. It's great now Ive got internet at home and can openly spend hours on FF with no fear.

Laura- Hi honey. Your posts are great and put me totally to shame...Yes Im back in Lanz again now. I took a real liking to London and didnt want to come back though (DH wasnt impressed!). In answer to your question Im certainly armed with information but still just not quite sure what to do with all  . We've been told we'd need LIT/IVIg or Intralipids/Humira/Steroids/Clexane so you name it really. The only thing I have decided for sure is to change clinics next time round. Although saying that I do still have 1 little emb on ice over there so you never know..........  Im on the waiting list at Reprofit for Feb 2010  but am also still considering Serum before then. We just need to find the cash now and decided on what, if any or all, immune tx to go with (its mainly the LIT and IVIg that Im doubting over). Hope you are ok and arent in too much pain. Good luck with the   

Leselyj and Rsmum -  hope you are both surviving the 2ww and lots of   and   to you both xxx

Skirtgirl, Mrs Bunny, Jaydi, Larkles, Diva, Pen Pos, Newday, LML, Pobby (hope you're ok ) and everyoone else I havent mentioned.... there's sooooo many.

Off to wait for Desparate Housewives now. The highlight of my week! (Im unemployed )

Love to all
Kath xxxxxxxxx


----------



## larkles

Hello My Lovely Abroadies 

What I would do without you lot, I don’t know 

First of all a big thank you to all-your supportive messages remind me how wonderful you all are when you all have your own worries 

Lexey-Yahhh Pupo at last    , hope your precious cargo stay warm and snugly with their special mum   

Bonnie-Thank you for your pm-I’ve sent you a reply

DivaB-don’t want to rear my angry head on here too much, have been there and done that but Mr B never picked this up too and I had many a scan there, I asked the nurses not mentioning names, if there was anything else I should investigate as all failures and the answer was none, am glad I keep all my emails…I don’t want to get bitter or anything I never even thought of saying anything but I have been told to do so, they think it’s my right for wasting all these treatments, my hopes etc. Sorry to be warbling on, blame it on the hormones which have been horrendous, big build up on not knowing where to turn, left or right and still being in the wrong direction iykwim-am glad I’m not a driving instructor     

Mandchris-I can relate to your confused brain...Give it a try with your own eggies, tbh I was thinking about re applying for that in a new clinic, 

Sorry not many personals tonight, thank you for your messages, hopefully can reply tomorrow to everyone else tomorrow (at work!) 

I have already contacted Penny at Serum ( 3 days ago) thanks to all the experiences you have put here, she does do donor embryo’s too which is a big relief, costs about the same as donor eggs but she replied with a lovely informative email. Hysterocopy plus removal of septum 1500-1700 euros and de up to 3-(that has always been my dream-3 in one go-chaos I know but that’s the way I feel, I know there is a lot of debate about multiple births-if and when I ever get that privilege of having a bfp) 

So as lots of ladies here do, am planning the next step whilst embarking (or not) on another tx. Had a reply from my clinic after 3 days of nothing to increase estrogen to 12mg-I upped it to 10mg just in case a couple of days ago in case I’d lose precious days, I was upset when he said I could “Try” he doesn’t sound hopeful. I had accupuncture today and having another session tomorrow in hoping in giving everything a little of an extra helping hand to boost my lining.  I know a few of you would think me mad in trying to go ahead with this but I would like to try one in each cavity, one never knows what may happen, if get positive, it may be likely that one of my uteruses may not expand due to septum-hence risk of miscarriage, I hope you don’t think I am being insensitive due to wanting to try and then let the baby die, this is not my intention at all. 

I’ve just had confirmation for appointment at the clinic on sat am at 9.00 then I will know what’s going on

Love to all, have to go to bed only one day till 12 days holiday, work is so stressful at moment

Larkles
xxxxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  

Larkles - no one would ever think you are being insensitive - you have a plan that suits you and have every right to go for it.  I am surprised you are even still standing after the blows you have had!  I hope the acu and upping your Progynova does the trick with your lining. xx

Bloobs - always lovely to know that you are still looking in on us, xx to you too.

RSMum - glad the master injector looked after you at the weekend!  Thinking of you.

Lexey - what can I say?  Well done you, I am so glad the op worked and your embies are snuggling in niceley now.  You are finally able to give yourself that huge pat on the back that is well deserved!

Almamay - loved our lunchtime meet up yesterday, special day. I had a smile on my face for the rest of it - and what a fabby bump you have!

Jaydi - Need another wonderful story!  Hope your itching is going away, and glad the heartburn is easing. Hugest of hugs.

Bonnie - Hope everyone is well again and settled back into your routine - thought about you yesterday when someone came into Starbucks with a twin buggy!!  How is the driving tuition coming on?

Dawn - Hurrah for AF!  Good luck for the cycle now, and hope you get your scan organised.

Skirtgirl -  Good luck for this next treatment, we will all be behind you.

Mandy - Planning obviously in progress - good luck to you too for this - again, if it feels right for you, then it is.  No brainer.

Diva - ooh - my worry too, together with my old company monitoring websites being visited!  

Sasha - love to you and Bella, and thanks for my msg.

Laura - love to you and I hope you enjoy getting on your exercise bike - gel saddle obligatory though!

Pen - Hope the tiredness is receding, lots of hugs.

Kath - The immune stuff is a nightmare  and an awful lot to get your head round - but I would say that I now regret not having IVig as well before this cycle, despite all the reservations I had about it being a blood product, and the cost....... Could you do all the immune stuff and use your frostie, as this would probably work out to be the same cost as a full cycle wouldn't it?

Pobby - Thinking of you and sending hugs your way.

I am testing tomorrow, and can honestly say that I have never been so relaxed on a 2ww - giving in to the Progesterone has made it all so much easier - oh, and not working anymore I suppose......

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to wish Lesley good luck for testing tomorrow                          
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura68

Lesley - glad you have had a nice peaceful and insanity free 2ww.  So hoping for great news tomorrow!         We will all be on tenterhooks.

Blubes - so nice to know you're still looking in and having a busy time with DD!

Larkles - I totally agree with Lesley - you have your plan and must go for it as you want to.  No-one here would criticise your personal decisions.  Thanks for sharing with us.  I hope your lining thickens up nicely and good luck for transfer and beyond.  It's great you are also looking into the future at further options too.  At some point, trying to recoup some of the momey you've wasted on clinics that have not spotted your condition might pay for the further treatment Dr Gibb suggested, so when you're ready, it might well be worth writing those letters.  Good luck hon xxx

Lexey - like your description of a "dragging in the undercarriage"!  Let's hope it's those littles burrowing in deep.   

Kath - am sure it must be pretty overwhelming being faced with all that immune info.  What seems clear is that Dr Gorgy feels that's why you've not been getting pregnant, so some combination of drugs next time am sure will make a huge difference.  Sound like you are giving yourself plenty of time to weigh up the options while you save.  Have you sent your results to Penny?  Might be interesting to see what treatment plan she would come up with for you.  I'm sure stuff like IVIg is pretty scary to contemplate, but then Skirtgirl had her twins with it, so it does work!  Hope you're getting your head round it all.  

Mandy - glad you have a plan also, and why not try once more with your own eggs!  So sorry to hear you lost twins in the past.  Wishing you lots of luck and success for whichever path you take.  Oh, and never worry about not wanting to be moody on here - that's what we're all here for!  

I'm just back from the doc - been feeling really rough the last few days and am sure my aneamia has got worse, so the doc has prescribed me the mega dose pills... which apparently give you constipation, and then piles.     Great!  I will definitely need that gel saddle Lesley!

Hope all you ladies have a good day.

Laura xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to say

Lesley sending lots of    and      for tomorrows test date 

Love Emxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Good Luck Lesley


----------



## larkles

Hi Ladies

Just got home after being sent home for being an emotional wreck, crying all morning   but it's a lovely sunny afternoon so out to do some theraputic gardening with my cats

Lesley-so hope it's good news for you

I won't have internet access until can find a cafe that has a computer but can still read your posts on my blackberry, so will let you know what happens on Sat am re my scan

Lexey-can you pm your mobile again please as have new phone and didn't save my contacts   hope every twinge is a good sign     

Laura, thank you hun for your thoughts, some people think am mad in trying to get this far, but not my Abroadies

Have been speaking to Penny so after all this stress am making a plan for a lovely sunny holiday in Greece for the summer. Maybe I should write a book   and call it "IVF Junkie" 

Rsmum-thank you for your lovely Pm, I will reply to you later

Love to all, garden and birds beckon

xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Lesley - best of luck for tomorrow hun     will be thinking of you.

Got my new car today haven't driven it yet though - DH has gone off in it!-     and the sun is shining here - lovely!

Only bad thing is a minor panic as I think I've not been taking enough steroids since ET - I was supposed to up the dose to 2mgs which is 4 tabs but have got a horrible feeling I've been taking only 2 ( on auto-pilot every morning ) - well, there's nothing to be done now - except kick myself up the backside VERY hard..you think I'd know better by now wouldn't you?  but I can just see myself every morning only having swallowed 2 so there you go..duh! Booked my blood test - it will be early but with Easter weekend coming up I don't want to have to wait until after the bank holiday..well, that's my excuse anyway! 

Feel like such an idiot messing up the meds - sigh!

X


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just a very quick post from me to wish our lovely LesleyJ all the love and luck in the world for testing tomororow.  Sending you lots of positive energy and baby dust sweetheart, everything crossed!

               

Will catch up with personals tomorrow but quickly sending my love and a hug to Larkles and a hug to RSMUM.

Pen
xxx


----------



## roze

Good luck for testing tomorrow, Lesley!


roze x


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Lesley - good luck! Thinking of you all the time 

RsMum - I think all of us would have to put our hands up and say we have forgotten or mixed up our meds at some stage - it's ridiculous that the one with the hormone head is supposed to work all this out and remember it! Don't beat yourself up just take what you need to take from now and keep going. You're doing brilliantly. 

Larkles - I am so sorry to hear what you've been through.  Your head must have been spinning with the latest news. Well now you have a thorough report and you can move forward. I hope you can get money back to help you with your future treatment and that triple buggy!! Good luck with everything. Sorry you've had a tough day - it's not surprising hun. Glad you are talking to Penny - she will take such good care of you.

Lexey - welcome home!  So pleased it all went well with the transfer. It was rotten luck what happened last time but you had the op and it has all worked out - well done you. Enjoy the euphoria.  By the way - I didn't ever get sore boobs during 2ww or after so I don't think that is a reliable symptom. Dragging sounds good though.

Laura - sorry to hear you have to go onto the mega iron tabs. Is there anything else you can get that is the same strength but kinder to your digestion? I know someone said to me the nhs iron pills are just the cheapest way of getting iron. Hope your bloods get back to a good level again. Those cheeky girls are taking the lot by the sound of things 
If you really want to get an exercise bike (with lovely saddle!) then one option if you already have a bike is to get a 'turbo trainer' it fits onto the back wheel of your normal bike and you can cycle along in front of the TV! It does resistance and all that.
The eating a roast dinner before bedtime was entirely my interpretation  Just wishful thinking.

AlmaMay - hope you're feeling well. 

Bonnie - sending you lots of love. Do you have some lovely sunny days now?

Bluebell - lovely to hear from you 

Skirtgirl - sorry things didn't work out for this time but hope the new plan really gives you the best chance. Sounds like the kids birthday will take your mind off the 2ww!

Kath - good luck with working out what to do and where to go. It's so hard doing all the research but you will get there and work out just what is right for you.

Mandy - good luck to you. Have you decided when to start treatment?

Dawn - great things are underway for you at last! Hope you found somewhere else for your scan.

Sasha - hope all is going well for you xxx

Diva - can't believe that guy at work blabbing about your site! Typical. Well done just keeping calm and carrying on.

Pen - hope your consultation has gone well today.

LML - enjoy every minute if you can. It soon starts whizzing by really fast.

Pobby - hope you're doing ok hun.
Funny what you said about smelly feet - poor you! No wonder the midwives always insist on keeping shoes on when you hop up on the couch - I never understood that one until now!

Roze   

Tinklebunny - you have saved me!! Thank you so much. I've stopped eating bread and the heartburn has gone! It never occurred to me it could be that. Wonderful.

Also my chiro has worked wonders with my pelvis and my hips are a million times better. I feel young again!! I felt in a worse state thank FIL who has just had a hip replacement op and was walking better than me - i was eyeing up his zimmer on Mother's Day.  Anyway I'm back. Phew. Just got to get over this new bout of itching but otherwise I'm feeling pretty good and energy levels are great.

Shower joke - not my own - I came across it when I was doing a search for something else entirely - see if I can find it again - ah yes here it is from the lovely Angel!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169196.msg2667943#msg2667943

Love to all. Extra big hugs and squishes to Lesley for tomorrow. It's a long time since the virtual bar was open - we're all ready 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## larkles

Jaydi-that joke or should I say fact?  was fantastic just what I needed    there have been some brilliant ones on the joke board   

Busy trying to pack and keep off here, nay impossible   

Love to all and catch up soon

Larkles
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Lesley,

                            
that you will get a BFP tomorrow. You sound really relaxed and optimistic, which is great. One more sleep! I am getting excited for you too.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## superted

Hi girls

I wondered if you might just help me.

Due to have my egg donor treatment in May just trying to work things out re timings etc.  I know they cant be too specific untl near end when ec and et day is however my question is and I know all clinics are different but roughly can I ask how long you were on the patches before you had et?

Thanks a lot.  I have dates to come off pil and start patches roughly so I was trying to work it out like that.  I wondered if there is a minimum amount of time for your lining to build up and a maximum amount of time you should be on them before et day.  The patches that is.

I know some of you have been through this so just wanted to pick you brains.

Thanks a lot.

superted x


----------



## Newday

Lesley
thinking of you tomorrow good vibes
Love dawn


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Superted,

From my experience it really does depend on the clinic. It can be anywhere from 20 days to 35 days or more prior to EC. Sorry, this isn't helping but the best thing to do would be to put that exact same question to your clinic and then you would know the likely duration. Even at the same clinic timing can vary even for DE cycles so it is best to check with them. Where are you having your cycle? Maybe there are some ladies also cycling at your clinic who might be able to help or you can check out if your clinic has any boards on the "International" section which can help shed some light on this.

I wish you the very best for this cycle in May.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Had to pop in and wish you loads of luck, Lesley. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.    

Larkles, you are in the very best hands with the lovely Penny. She is the best. Loads of luck for you too.

RSMum-         Hope to catch up soon. xx

Dawn- good luck to you too, hun xx

Can't stop, just wanted to spread some luck!    
xx


----------



## crusoe

Lesley - just wanted to say that I will be thinking of you very hard tomorrow too.
Sending you lots and lots of positive vibes for a wonderful BFP     

Love to all and apologies for not posting a longer message - I promise to soon.

Crusoe
xxxxxx


----------



## Luisa8

All the luck in the world for tomorrow Lesley    . Keeping everything crossed for you.
xxxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi - just a quickie from me to say another BFN.  

Now kicking myself for being too scared to have IVig, but will have it when I use up my frosties later this year.  

Then thats it.  Gotta be.

Thanks so much for all your good wishes and msgs though - you are all wonderful.

Lots of love to everyone, 

Lesley xxx


----------



## Laura68

Lesley, so gutted for you.        It's so unfair.  
Glad you have great frosties for later.  We're here whenever you need us.  

Laura xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luisa8

Lesley I am so so sorry to hear that. I have only just "met" you recently but it was only yesterday that I noticed properly all that you have been through (from your signature). You deserved a BFP so much I cant even put it into words. I woke up this morning thinking of you and praying you'd get good news. 
It's just so unfair.... makes me so mad.
Look after yourselves.
  
Kath xxxx


----------



## pobby

Lesley
I am so very sorry to hear your news    I know no words at this time can really comfort you and you have been through so much all ready..its so painful.    
Thinking of you and here if you need to vent...
Hi to everyone else, i shall catch up properley over the weekend but hope your all well.
much love 
Pobby xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Lesley I am so sorry for your BFN I was so hoping bto read you had a bfp you so deserve it. Take care of yourself and DH.

What scares you about IVIG? I have had it 3 times and it is no sweat I promise!


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Lesley - just wanting to send you the biggest of hugs hun     there really are no words of comfort - just I hope that knowing we are all here thinking of you - well, maybe that ill help a tiny bit..

thinking of you on this sad day

X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just popping in to see how Lesley got along

Am so so sorry to read this news, this is so unfair

Honey thinking of you soooo much
take good care of yourself and be kind to you 

My thoughts are with you

Em


----------



## AlmaMay

Lesley


----------



## Jaydi

Lesley this is the saddest news today.  The world is all wrong and unfair.  

lots of love to you both  

from Jaydi & DH xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

lesley so so sorry life is just a bummer take care

Love dawn


----------



## larkles

Lesley, sorry it was a -ve, was really hoping it would be different, thinking of you-take care. Larkles xx


----------



## roze

Lesley, I am so sorry. Please take care and please please don't be so hard on yourself re the IVg.

roze


----------



## Penelope Positive

Darling Lesley I am so sorry.  Have sent you a PM.

 

Pen
xxx


----------



## Mandchris

Lesley - absolutely gutted for you hun


----------



## Skirtgirl

Lirac you are having such bad luck, so sorry it is not going to plan( do these cycles ever?)  Can you stay on the meds and coast being as your lining is good?  It obviously wasn't meant to be this time that means your baby is out there waiting for you somewhere!! Hope they can find a new donor soon. Can you imagine starting as a donor and not continuing?


----------



## cat68

Lesley  I'm so sorry. If anyone deserves a BFP it's you for all you've been through. You are such a strong and positive lady, this is so wrong, thinking of you and hoping you get a positive outcome with your frozen embies.

Love
Cat xx


----------



## Sasha B

Lesley     , So very sorry my love. I was so positive that this one would be the one for you. As Roze said, please don't beat yourself up over the IVg. You did what you thought was right for you at the time. Sending you         and lots of love.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Newday

Well I'm bothered about this lining it's been OK in the past but thats when there has been 14 days. S has put on 4 instead of 3 estofem a day and one as Ash puts it up the fantango at night but I'm still concerned. I put one up there this morning too.

Has anyone else had a lining scan day 10 and if so what was it like?
Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

When is your scan hun? What complete doseage are you on now then? I was following the CARE protocol which gradually increased my Estrogen - it just made it to 8mm's for ET. I always having lining issues though..


----------



## larkles

Dawn, am on day 19 started with 8mg now have been on 12mg for 4 days
just had my scan,stepan was amazed to see my 2 uteri,he wants 2 disxcuss the best options with Marek this afternoon, lining was 6mm in one and 4mm in other, having another scan at 2pm 2 morrow, to see if any progress, he was suprised when I said I was spotting all day yesterday...but no answer to that. I can't really explain the situation as typing on a phone is not easy but basically he said he could remove the septum if the outer muscle was normal but wouldn't be able 2 if the muscle curved around the 2 uteri.chances of tx today wouldve been 10 percent but at 8mm would be 40 percent, so fingerscrossed for some magic todayx


----------



## RSMUM

will be keeping everything crossed for you Larkles - glad you finally got to have a more in-depth discussion with the lovely S.


----------



## Newday

I'm on 4 2mg a day at the moment
dawn


----------



## bron11

Hi everyone hope you are all well.  Just spent two hours catching up and sending a post and somehow lost it when came to post it, hence a short one now.  

Just want to say sorry to those who did not get outcome they wanted, are having trouble with treatment, and fingers crossed for future treatments.  Fingers, toes etc all crossed for those who are still having or waiting for treatment out come.

Laura thanks for info about dildocam.  If you get any advice on resolving pain under ribs please passed it on as this is doing my head in. 

Diva B concert was brilliant despite rain.  Tiring as we had to stand as people kept standing in isle despite seating.  Junior did not mind and behaved.

Break in Barcelona  was good but glad to be home.  My husband said the other day I had passed the blooming stage (when ever that was) and was looking totally fed up with being preg.  Just what I wanted to hear, but he is right.  Very selfish of me to say considering what it takes for ladies on here to get pregnant and then the heartache a lot go through via failed treatment miscarriages etc.  Emotions all over the place, pain to sleep, sit, continuous cramps in legs, itchiness, walking becoming hell.  Took cramp in both feet when away at same time and this was so sore.  I feel like an elephant and must look like one given some of the looks i got when away.  I can't even put my socks on without this being a pain.  Not sure how i will cope for another 7 weeks. Wish mum was around to give me a hug.  

Anyhow, going to go and do the shopping.

Take care all.  Love  Bron xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Just wanted to sending some more hugs to Lesley & DH today.  Thinking of you all the time          

Bron - do keep telling the docs and midwives about your ribs pain won't you?  Well all of it really.

Larkles - good luck!!  Hope all goes well.

Dawn - sorry don't know much about scan days - hope you get some peace of mind.

Lirac - so sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled.  It is horrible when that happens - I really feel for you.  It happened to us this time last year at the clinic we went to before Serum.  Such a let down as you feel so ready.  I hope they work fast to find someone new for you.  Good luck.

RsMum, Roze & Lexey      

Love to all
Lesley sending you big hugs from us all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Everone - thanks so much for all your posts and msgs - you have all been so kind, and again I am eternally glad to have come to know so many wonderful friends on this thread.  

Still on my meds until another hpt tomorrow, but can't see the outcome changing, so as far as I'm concerned, this one is over.

Have had two phone consults with my clinic, (well, three if you count the chat with the embryologist!) - one with my normal Dr and also a visiting professor from Germany, and we have a plan for the next treatment.  So I can forget about all that for now and just get on with clearing all the meds from my system over the next few weeks.

Lirac - so sorry that your cycle got cancelled, what a shock when you were all set to go.  Hope they get someone else sorted out for you quickly and you are on your way properly very soon.

Dawn - I think your day 10 scan will depend on how you respond to your meds - what is your lining usually on transfer?  If it is about 8mm, you would see about 4-5mm, and 6mm if you get up to 10mm.  My Oestrogen was started on 4mg for three days, and 6mg for another three days and then 8mg for the duration.  Plus one patch every two days - all orally.  Really good luck - hope you have managed to get the scan organised.

Bron - Glad you had a good gig, and I hope you get some rest from your aches and pains - it has been going on for such a long time now, no wonder you are thoroughly fed up.

Larkles - You are so well informed now with your double uteri, and I hope S can work a miracle for you - either with an op, or a very successful double transfer.  Thinking of you.xx

RSMum - One week down, well done you.  Everything crossed.

Lexey - You sound like you are still on a high from the easy transfer of your embies - long may it continue and everything is crossed for you too.

Bonnie - will reply to your e-mail later today, but so glad to know you are all safe and sound.  Angels are obviously looking out for you.  Hugest of hugs.

Jaydi - Thank you  

Almamay - P/Party ongoing, and such a good idea......note to self - buy suitable attire!

Ok - sorry if I have missed people (I'm sure I have), but need to go off now to buy some food as still on steroids and hungry enough to consider eating animals, which, being a veggie is rather a worrying concept......

Lots of love 

Lesley xxx


----------



## bluebell

Lesley                       

Your strength and positive outlook on life never cease to amaze me.

Hope you are able to be kind to yourself too though and not beat yourself up about IVIG  

Loads of love.

I wish it had been different for you this time  

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

have you ladies seen this:

IVF Embryos To Start Life In Womb
Embryos Are To Mature In The Womb Rather Than In A Lab
© Joanna Karpasea-Jones

Mar 9, 2008 
New Research in Nottingham, England, offers hope of a more natural start to life for IVF Embryos.

In Vitro Development
Researchers at Care Fertility - one of the world's top fertility clinics - in Nottingham, UK, are developing a new technique that allows a newly fertilized embryo to grow in its mother's womb rather than be artificially incubated in a laboratory. This would ensure more natural conditions for the embryo and a greater chance of a viable pregnancy.

In standard IVF, any embryos created are incubated in a petri dish for three days prior to being implanted into the womb. For this reason, some embryos may perish. The new technique, known as In Vitro Development (IVD), uses a special container to house the embryo which is placed directly into the womb immediately after conception instead of three days later. The container has lots of tiny holes in it to allow nutrients from the womb to pass through, but these holes are too small for the embryo to escape from them. This mimics natural conception and gives the embryo the optimal environment in which to grow and a headstart from its laboratory counterparts.

There was an initial project in Belgium to test the new device and this has resulted in two live births. Now Care Fertility are piloting the world's first clinical trial of IVD and are recruiting 40 women to take part. Twenty of these women will receive standard IVF and the other twenty will have IVD. Scientists hope to learn more about what are optimal conditions for the embryo in terms of environment, hormones and nutrients in order to improve success rates for infertile couples.

Treatment will cost up to £3,500 but those enrolling in the trial will get reductions off their fees and free genetic testing.

Who Can Enroll?
Suitable candidates for the study include:

Women under 37 years of age with no previous children 
Those with one or two failed cycles of IVF (but no more than two) 
Those whose infertility is not caused by hormonal problems 
Those whose infertility is not caused by a misshaped womb 
Those whose body mass index does not exceed 29 
Men are allowed to participate in the study, but not if they have a low sperm count
For more details about the trial or about Care Fertility, please go to www.carefertilityweb.co.uk, write to:

John Webster House

6 Lawrence Drive

Nottingham Business Park

Nottingham, NG8 6PZ

Tel: +44 (0)115 852 8100
(8:30am - 5:30pm weekdays)

(8:30am - 1:30pm weekends)

Fax: +44 (0)115 852 8196

The clinic welcomes clients from abroad and can provide you with lists of places to stay in the local area while you have treatment with them. You can also download this list via their website. If you have queries about egg donation, please email [email protected]

Read more: IVF Embryos To Start Life In Womb: Embryos Are To Mature In The Womb Rather Than In A Lab - http://infertility.suite101.com/article.cfm/ivf_embryos_to_start_life_in_womb#ixzz0Bnf8EMCC

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the context of external internet sites.


----------



## Newday

Thanks Diva they want it to be 7-8 on Friday but having ET the following Friday. I will struggle to get this 
dawn


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning ladies

i was wondering what the optimum oestrogen and progesterone levels should be to maintan a pregnancy?


----------



## ashjee

Sorry to charge in ladies

Dawn are you taking pure selenium to help with ur lining?
love n hugs ash


----------



## ashjee

Haha yeh i was just reading up on "the fandango" references     

Hi Lexey hows you babe? Not long now hun? Heres sending you masses and masses of          
and you know to stay away from the Pee Sticks dont ya? Dont make me send in the local POAS    

I cant think of anyone who deserves a   result more than you - love n hugs ash


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all,

Thought I'd posted but it's not there... so here goes again...

Lesley - I'm so sorry about the BFN. Will keep everything crossed more tightly next time with your frosties.   As a fellow veggie, I will admit to making DH cook me roast chicken last weekend - blame my hormones!! 

Lirac - have pm'd you - really sorry to hear about your cancelled tx.

RSMum and Lexey   

Best wishes to all of you...

Have been away working past five days, and must admit that's its been nice to have something else to think about rather than worrying all the time, and counting the days until get to 12 weeks ... has put me in a better frame of mind, even though I missed all the nice weather...

LML


----------



## larkles

Hi Abroadies-Hi no go for me 5mm only so cancelled cycle have been advised to have septum removed and return 3-4 months later for our embies, feel suprisingly calm about it all, and looking forward to dh meeting me in Prague tomorrow for a week in the sun! Plan to go to Athens to Penny for the operation, then back to collect our frosties here, having a lovely strong locally brewed beer sittibg in the hot sun-good for the mind! Love to all
Larkles xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Larkles sorry about your cancelled treatment but it does sound as if it is for the best,Enjoy the beer and holiday sounds really nice.

Lirac glad things can go ahead for you, IVF never allows us to plan or do things at an easy time does it!!Hope the rest of the cycle goes to plan!

I should have been over in Valencia for ET now, actually quite plaesed I am not as the weather is pants and I have had a lovely day with the kids today.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning lovely abroadies,

I seem to get so behind these days so will try to have a quick catch up.

Lovely Lesley, still thinking of you and hoping you are hanging in there, good that you have your snow babies to go back for and of course hoping that this will be the one for you.

Larkles so sorry to hear that your cycle has been cancelled but agree that this is probably for the best and you seem to feel that too which is good. Who knows, maybe this operation is the magic ticket for you.  Enjoy the sun and the beer and have some fun!  We all forget to do that when in treatment.  Sending you lots of love xxx

Lirac, glad to see they managed to find you another donor and you don't have to abandon this cycle, thats the worse isn't it.  Have everything crossed for you.

Skirtgirl, sorry about your cancellation but you sound really upbeat as always which is good to see.

LML glad to see you keeping busy, the time will start to go really quickly but don't wish it away too quickly just try to enjoy!

Lexey and RSMum hope you are keeping sane and not going too mad on your 2ww. 

Am so far behind I will take too much room catching up here so just sending a big hug to AlmaMay, Bluebell, Giggles, Bron, DivaB, Mrs B (in case you are checking in on us) Laura, Jaydi and all you other lovely abroadies.

I am doing really well. Our appointment with the consultant last week was fine, nothing really to report except he is happy with our progress, doesnt put too much store in the low Papp-a results we had but will give us a few extra scans and visits just to check on us which is great for piece of mind.  He is going to keep me on the Clexane for a couple of extra weeks (probably till 24 or 26 weeks) just to be on the safe side which also makes me feel more comfortable.

Bump has finally started to show which makes me really happy, I am actually believing it now!  Had another listen to our little one last night which always fills me with joy. All in all am in a very happy place and never a day goes past that I dont feel truly blessed.

Sending lots of hugs to everyone.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Hi Lexey how is the 2ww?

Pen it sounds as if things are finally settling down for you and maybe you will be able to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!! you have all the fun stuff to come, picking a name, decorating the nursery and lots of shopping especially for the pram!!!  Then you actually get the baby!!!!


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to wish all the testers good luck.....

Lexey, RSMUM and Roze and anyone else I missed.

Won't be online much ion next couple of days so wanted to  get my good wishes in ... particularly for any sneaky early testers !!!

Am struggling to keep up with you all these days as this thread is so jam-packed.

Loved the bit about fann*y farts during tx.  Finally buckled and gave my DH a demo recently as I can do them to order   .  Think he was horrified but thought he could charge people for viewings (well, listenings !) - bit like the bearded lady at the circus     

Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## roze

Happy Easter, all, and good luck to my fellow 2wwaiters. 

I most definitely won't be an early tester as its too much anguish and of course I have to be careful about keeping pee sticks from the inlaws in France. These are odd characters.  These are the people that a few years ago went through a bag of rubbish I had thrown away( plastic bag, tied up, would you believe it) and then laid everything out on the kitchen table to ' shame me' for throwing away good food ( two apple cores) when it could have gone to their chickens, etc. Let them see what their chickens will make of a bl**dy Clearblue especially one written in English. The in laws will  probably think its  a rectal thermometer. In which case let them. Gosh I am so wicked when dosed up with hormones.

I actually forgot all about it for most of today as so busy with DD and coursework, and doing a(nother bl**dy) job application for tomorrow. Thank goodness for distractions.

Keep well everyone, and good luck to Lexey and RSMUM.  I'll post when I have news, if I can do so from France, as difficult to get privacy on the in laws computer as its in the main kitchen area.

love and a Happy Easter to all,

roze


----------



## RSMUM

OMG Roze - that story about the rubbish!!!!!   madness!!! Yes, there's no way you'd be able to keep anything from them! When are you off? I was planning to IM you to see how you are doing...sooo much      to you hun   

I nearly tested last night - was awake at 3am - strong winds and visions of our bin blowing down the garden will all the nappies and wipes everywhere so went out in my dressing gown and slippers and put it in the shed! Of course, THEN I couldn't sleep and the tests were calling me from the cupboard...  ...

anyway, hoping I'll get my bloods results before we crack open the Easter eggs  - but we'll see... up and down - as per bl**dy usual with these 2ww's - sigh! BUT I am sooo aware that I am so lucky to finally have my two girls after everything and the   is out and the lambs are frollicking in the field so I'm in a good place right now...

so sending out hugs to all those who aren't - and loads of           to Lexey  - my mum has done most of my housework for me this last week..but she has a HORRID cold and I think I've got it now so I feel so, so mean...

Dawn - how are you getting on? Did you get a scan booked somewhere? I did mine early this time and last --sooo hope your lining is ok hun


sorry, got to dash

wanted to send a HUGE HAppy EAster to you all!!!!

Thanks for being there for me over the years  - there's NO WAY I'd be here now without you all..

XXXXX


----------



## larkles

Morning-to all the ladies soon to test  

Rsmum-well done for not testing this morning-really hope your beta is good   

Roze-Couldn't believe your in laws emptying your rubbish onto the kitchen table    

Lexey-hope you're hanging out okay   

Quick post from me before dh gets back from the shops! am already checking out flights to Athens, strike when the irons hot as I say  

Happy Easter to all my lovely Abroadies

Larkles
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hello everyone

I have been trying to follow all your news but haven't managed to post ... until now.

Firstly I wanted to say Lesley, I am so sorry to read of your BFN. You have had such a rough deal and I so wish the result had been different for you. I understand your qualms about IVIG - I didn't have it but do still wonder if it would have made the difference. I wish you well with whatever you decide in the future.

Roze and RsMum - good luck to you both on the 2ww. I think you are brave ladies to go there again! I wish you both wonderful BFP's.         

Oh Lexey - just realised you are 2 week waiting too - so oodles of luck and baby dust coming your way too.       

PenPos - lovely to hear that all is going well for you and that your bump is starting to show!!

Larkles - sorry to hear about this cycle but enjoy Prague won't you. 

Dawn- hope your lining plays ball. IM always said anything over 5 was good for transfer!   

Some of you ladies might be interested in the article in Red magazine this month which is about a lady who had twins from IVI Barcelona - they are double donor. It's a reasonably good feature I thought.

I am continuing to muddle along with DS. He has made some good progress with us already - his walking is much steadier, he can drink from a proper cup and has been swimming for the first time. I am exhausted and frankly finding lack of time for me tough going but DS is a lovely little boy. Even when he has done something naughty he gives you a lovely toothy grin and it is impossible to be cross with him. We start Music train and Tumbletots after easter which will be great.

Must go nap time is almost over and we have a social worker visit this afternoon so I must try to make the house look a bit respectable.

Love to you all, including the many, many people I haven't mentioned by name.
Oh and Happy Easter 









Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Lexey -   hope you're feeling good   Loved the taxi fee  
Yes i have heard from Tous.  They're all fine but she's exhausted of course.   The boys came so early they were only due last week!  So she has been doing amazingly.  What a star.

Lesley - thinking of you every day.    Hope coming off those horrible steroids is easy peasy.

Crusoe it's great to hear from you.  What a fun Easter you'll be having this year.  Sounds like you're doing brilliantly.  How exciting to go swimming for the very first time.

Larkles - great to hear you're getting all set for Athens.  They will take such good care of you I know.  Have a good break this week.

RsMum -   Sounds like DH needs to hide those sneaky pee sticks!   Keep away.  Hang in there - those lambs will bring you good luck.  We wouldn't be here without you either!  This is an amazing group isn't it?  

Roze - Oh my!  Inlaws!  What a nightmare.  Lots of country walks away from the house?  Sounds like it would be fun to plant some rectal thermometers anyway.    And I'm sure between us we can come up with lots of wicked ideas so you don't lose your sense of humour.  Keep going!  

Bloobs - It's lovely when you pop in - and lovely to know you're having a busy and fun time!!  

Pen - Good news about your appointment last week.  Poor you having to do the clexane for longer but nearly there now.  It's worth the peace of mind isn't it?  So glad you are feeling happy and enjoying your little one.   I feel the same way.  I've seen a few horrible scenes in the supermarket this holiday with mothers yelling and slapping their kids and it makes me even more aware of the journey we've been on to get here whereas other people have no idea how lucky they've been. How sad not to be able to enjoy your children.

AlmaMay - finally saw your scan piccy - brilliant!  I bet DH is very proud    Hope you're feeling well.  

Laura - my cycle buddy   24 weeks today!!  How amazing is that? 

Skirtgirl - I'm glad everything is working out for the best with your cycle.  

Lirac - great news that you have another donor and things can still go ahead.  Hope your scan went perfectly today.

LML - hope all is going well for you

Tink - sorry don't know about the hormone levels -hope you got some answers.

Dawn - crossing everything for you  

Sasha - happy Easter  

Bron - hope you're ok

Me?  - doing fine.  Saw midwife this morning and all is well.  She couldn't suggest anything for this itching - so frustrating!!  Next appointment is for a scan and meeting with consultant in a month.  Thinking of doing a 4d scan around then too - I hope she isn't hiding this time!

Happy Easter everyone  

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Sasha B

To Roze, Deb and Lexey,

Hang in there ladies, you are doing so well not to test early. Just wanted you to know that you've been in my thoughts and prayers. I would love to get a triple run of BFP's, we are due for some more. Much love to all of you.

Lesley, how are you doing? You are also very much in my thoughts.

Larkles, so sorry that you cycle was cancelled. Hope you are ok.

Love to all the other fab ladies on this thread.

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

BFN this morning - at 4AM!   I hate those clearblue tests with a vengance!!!   no messing about..will get bloods later today - know it's early to test as yesterday was day 11 but feel very sad...

on the other hand, I am so so grateful to have my two lovely girls who are going to get lots of cuddles today! 

Thanks for being there for me girls

xxx


----------



## bluebell

As I said on the other thread.  Bugge***er and bolloc***ks !!!  I am so sorry sweetie.  I really thought this was your turn again.  Loads of love, Bluebell xxxxxxxxx (PS I do have Laura's BFN that turned into twins in the back of my mind for you).


----------



## cat68

Hi Deb,
Thinking of you love and hoping that you tested too early( day 11 sounds too early to me!)  I hope that when you get your blood test results you are in for a nice suprise.

Love
C xx


----------



## Newday

Deb what are you like? It is early wait and see what bloods bring
dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Happy Easter everyone! And may Easter bring lots of bunnies and new life to you all. I just bought 6 Lindt bunnies for my family and it was soooooooooo tempting to scoff the lot!    

Loads of love to you all and especially to those in tx right now. Thinking       thoughts for you all. xx


----------



## bron11

Rsmum - hope blood test show a different outcome.  Hang in there. - same to other two weekers.
Fingers crossed.

Hi to everyone else, hope yous all have a good easter.  Bron xx


----------



## RSMUM

Ah - well, I tested the bloods at DAY 11 so I could get the results before Easter to give me an idea - they came back at a just under a 1 today   

The reason I did the pee test this morning at DAy 12 was I knew the nurse at the GP is not known for her tact and I didn't want her to give me bad news - just as well I did as she showed me into the room, sat me down and just pointed at the screen and said " look - your levels "... not very nice, don't you think?

So, you see, there was method in my madness....

Thank you all for your kindness and support - the hardest things is going to be telling DD as, at almost 8 she is aware of what's been going on and I've had to say that we are going to see if the doctor's would let me try again...

Have been out all day with them both - giving them treats and letting them do whatever they like

   to the other 2wwers....

and thanks sooo much girls - it means a so much ot me to have your support!!

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## larkles

Rsmum-so sorry to hear of the tactless nurse, some people should try different professions   and really sorry hun that it was a bfn    I was so hoping it would be different news for you   

Take care
Larkles
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi everyone - 

RSMum - My heart goes out to you and that nurse needs a slap...... I can see why you wanted a heads up with the early hpt if you were anticipating that level of compassion.  I am just so sorry that this cycle didn't work - it's rotten, and unfair.  Hugest hugs. xx

Roze - good luck to you with your testing - and we could probably round up some very unusual things between all of us on here to take with you to make the rubbish inspection a little more interesting for your in laws this year!!    Good luck with the job application as well.

Lexey - good luck with your testing too - everything is crossed.  

Jaydi and Laura - many congrats on getting to the 24 week mark! 

Almamay - Gave thanks to you and your blood taking tips again on Wednesday - so relieved - 6 vials of blood and no problems.  Well and truly cracked this one!  Love to you and Booba!

Bonnie - Hope you are doing ok and the mozzies go away.

Giggles - so you're the reason there are no blessed bunnies left on the shelves!  Love to you, your DH and special J and her family too.  Your littlie will be here so soon!

Crusoe - thanks for thinking of me - you're a sweetheart!  It was lovely to see an update on your son as he settles in - he is so lucky to have found you and your DH as his Mummy and Daddy.

Sasha - How are you doing too?  I'm ok-ish and again, thanks for keeping me in your thoughts.

Skirtgirl - I'm sorry your cycle got cancelled. xx

Diva - Ah the old chestnut of 'relax and you'll get pregnant' - one of my particular favourites that one - try not to deck the MIL when she trots it out - practice your best pitying look, and yes, also very loud rumpy pumpy (simulated or real!) sounds like a suitably wicked idea!

Larkles - sorry the lining didn't play ball for transfer, but I am sure the surgery will work miracles for you and hope you can get it all organised easily.

Lirac - hope your new donor is doing well and you're off soon

Dawn - hope your lining scan goes ok and you are off for transfer next week

Pen - Glad you've got a consultant who seems to know what they are doing and is looking after you so well.

Bloobs - Hugs to you as always

I went back to see Dr Gorgy yesterday and we are re-running all the nk blood tests to see if the intralipids and steroids helped at all or were a total waste of time.....will be very interested to see what the results are, but it will be 2 weeks before I know - sounds familiar!

Lots of love to everyone on here - I hope you all have a fantastic Easter break

Lesley xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Deb,

I am so sorry that your cycle didn't work     . As much as I know you love your two DD's its hard not to on some level make room for another child in your heart when you decide to try again and no matter how much you try and convince yourself a BFN now still hurts as much as it did that first time. Take care of yourself my love and keep giving those girls of yours lots of cuddles.

Sasha xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

been browsing the thread but haven't caught up yet, excuse my attempts to catch up with where everyone's up to. If I miss you out sorry.... 

Sasha- How are you my lovely, sorry I haven't been a better FF, I've been meaning to ring you but didn't get chance, things have been so hectic here with the job, Ds and the impending ICSI, you know how it is. Can I contact you soon though? 

Deb- I'm sorry that your tx resulted in BFN.   That nurse is so insensitive where do they get them?  You have your girls to offer you comfort at this difficult time but I know that you wanted to add to your lovely family which is only natural. Take time to reflect and decide what to do next. 

Lesley- Good luck with your test results and hope the docs can give you some answers. I can't get over how strong ad resiliant lady you are. A lot a people would have crumbled with what you've gone through 

Bron- Not long for you now I bet you are looking forward to the birth 

Roze- Best wishes for your 2ww. When do you test? The thing about your in laws going through your bin bag amazed me. Have they nothing better to do? It seems crazy and a little eccentric to say the least. You made me laugh about if they find the pg test.  though!! 

Crusoe- Good luck with music train and tumble tots after easter. You little boy sounds lovely and a typical toddler giving you the runaround. ha I remember it well, it's still happening now  

Lexey- All the best hun on the 2ww. When do you test? 

Jaydi- I'm so glad that your pg is going well, i think you and Laura are cycle buddies. I hope that your next scan goes well and your little girl is waving at you 

DivaB- Hope you are a great time away over Easter. You made me laugh about the rumpty pumpty next door to your in laws. Give them something to talk about 

Larkles- Hope you can get on the tx train again in Athens. well done you for getting back on the horse so to speak. I'm sorry that the last tx didn't work out as planned  

Dawn- Where are you up to with your cycle?. Soz lost track, i think your about to start tx in CR is that correct? 

Giggly- Hope you didn't scoff all the bunnies all at once. Happy Easter hun 

Laura- How's your two little twinnies getting on? you must be about 24 weeks now? 

Bluebell- Hi Love, how are you? 

Skirtgirl - Hi Hun hope you are well 

AlmaMay- How are you getting on love? You must be about 20 weeks now? 


As for me I'm geared up to go to Norway on Sun. Flight from Stansted at 10.55, only takes 90 mins so that's good, don't have to amuse Ds for so long!!! I'm a bit nervous re the lack of scans yet, as previously in Poland I was there before I started stimming and was  checked  every 3 days. Have visions that there are either no follicles developing or I have already ovulated. But saying that I've got plenty going on in the ovary region. Feel incredibly bloated like I'm pg already  Keep getting pains in the back as well.

I'm currently on day 9 of stimms and have my first scan on Sun evening with the lovely Arne at Klinnik Hausken. Hope that I've got plenty of follies growing with eggies in them... We will be staying in an apartment to cut down on costs and hiring a car as Haugesund is nice but not a lot to do there. Looking forward to viewing the beautiful ffords(sp) as when I was there last time it was snowing and didn't see a thing!!

Wish me luck and blow me some bubbles please, I need all the help I can get.

Cat xxxxx


----------



## cat68

Forgot to say 

I hope everyone has a fantastic Easter and you get loads of eggies


----------



## RSMUM

Cat - what a lovely long post - and I REALLY hope YOU get loads of lovely, lovely eggies too hun!!!!!      Very, very, very best of luck with everything


----------



## Mandchris

RSmum - Sorry about that nurse, some of them should not be in the job!!!!!!! I really hope the blood test gives a different result   

DivaB - I love the story of your friends adopted daughter, fantastic   

Hi to everyone, im not the best poster sorry  , but i do read all your news.  

As for me I went to my UK clinic and they will do IVF with my own eggs as long as all my re****ls are ok, so I have been waiting for the nasty AF to arrive, its finally showed its ugley head today DAY 35!  Never been this late in my life! So I reckon if results all ok will start next AF.

Hello to Jaydi, Almamay, Crusoe, Cat, Sasha, Lesley , Bron, Larkles, Dawn, Giggly, Laura, Pobby, Bluebell, Skitgirl,Roze, Sasha, Laura, Bonnie

And anyone else I missed  
Love Mandy


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya, just leaving and shouldn't be here (DH will be REALLY annoyed as I should be filling the cool box!) but wanted to send the most massive hug to you, Deb.       It's just [email protected][email protected] Sorry, but it is a great word sometimes. Be kind to yourself, my friend, and slap that nurse for me.   Hope to catch up with you all soon. Loads of love, Giggly xx


----------



## Jaydi

RsMum I'm so very sorry to hear your news.   That's very sad.  Lots of love to you all.  

I'm sorry you weren't looked after by that woman at the GP's surgery. Can't really call her a nurse can we? As she seems the opposite of what nursing means.  It was unfair you had to prepare yourself for that.

Will be thinking of you telling DD.  I think you are right to share some of it with her as I'm sure she knows something anyway and it will make sense to her that you are feeling sad about this and she won't be wondering what is the matter.  She's a bright girl isn't she?

You have been so brave doing this cycle and it's utterly unfair it hasn't worked for you

Sending you lots of love and hugs      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

RSMum - really sorry to hear about your BFN.     Hope you can have a chilled out Easter and take care of yourself...

Lexey and Roze - best of luck for testing. Roze -   shocking behaviour from the inlaws!!!  

Great to hear your news Crusoe... 

Cat - fingers crossed for lots of follies... any chance of seeing the Northern Lights in Norway?? Did you see that programme with Joanna Lumley - looked amazing...

Mandchris - best of luck for your results.

Best wishes to everyone... 

LML  xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just popping by quickly to wish everyone a lovely Easter 

Debs, so sorry to hear about your BFN and that insensitive nurse! Hope you are hanging in there.

Jaydi and Laura congratulations on reaching the magic 24 weeks, hope you are both feeling fit and well!

Almamay congratulations to you too on the reaching the 20 week milestone, that seems to have come around so quickly to me but sure it hasnt for you.  Hope you are blooming  

Cat - good luck in Norway, hope everything goes well for you.

Lexey and Roze you must be due to test soon, hope you are hanging in there and treating yourselves well  

Lovely Crusoe, great to see you posting we miss you! You sound like you are having a tricky time of things but enjoying it at the same time. It must be a real shock to the system all of a sudden having a toddler around but I am sure you are coping admirably!  Hope you enjoy your tumbletots and well done on the first swim!  Sending you lots of love   

Giggly nice to see you posting too, your ticker is just racing along you must be sooo excited!

Lesley, Larkles, Diva B, Bron and everyone else, have a great Easter and will catch up with you all soon.

Love and hugs

Pen
xxx


----------



## Newday

My news is lining scan was 7.1 so I'm happy with that for day 10.

Hopefully on for next Friday but worried about my Mum she now has gout and is vomiting from the tablets arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Dawn


----------



## bron11

Dawn - glad your lining looks good fingers crossed

Lexey - here's hoping, try and stay sane

Rsmum - hope you are coping as best you can

Jaydie, Pen - hows the pregnancy going?  Any cravings, sickness etc?

Mandy - hope you are feeling ok with AF?  Best of luck with future treatment, hope it can go ahead ok.

Cat sending you as much positive vibes as possible will keep everything crossed that treatment goes ahead and works.

Roze best of luck for testing.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well and enjoying your easter break.

I had app today at hospital, baby now in breach position, so have to go back in two weeks.  I made them aware of the pain I was in but no response so will just have to grin and bear it as best as I can.  At least the baby appears to be fine, which is brill news.  I have made the decision to finish on Friday coming from work,  so only 3 days left after easter.  Taking a dizzy spell and having blurred vision while taking a group helped influence my decision.  At least I will be able to try and get nap here and there during day if off.

Anyhow, will catch up with thread over weekend.

Take care all Bron xx


----------



## pobby

Hi abroadies and a very happy easter to you all!!    hope you have all managed to do something nice..even though the weather is foul! typical british bank hol..no doubt it will be shorts weather when we all go back to work on tuesday!! 
Bron..sorry you are feeling so uncomfortable but glad to hear the baby is o.k...dont know much about babies that are breech etc but i guess she/he has a while to turn round?? lovely that you will be starting matt leave soon, hopefully the rest will help you start to feel better.. 
RSMUM...am so sorry to hear of your BFN hun..its utter heartache, all the build up to tx and the anticipation, its like someone pops you with a pin  i hope you are having lots of lovely cuddles from your girls..am also sorry to hear of that horrid nurse  what a cow bag!
Larkles, am sorry your tx got cancelled but in many ways i think its absolutely for the best....each negative cycle chips away so much at you.. am really pleased your going to athens to have the op! thats fab...this will put you in a very favourable position for success! good luck hun..i reallyhope you have a wonderful time in suny prague! enjoy and let your hair down hun! 
lesley..how you feeling hun? if your anything like me you have your good days and bad..one min i can feel positive and then i can feel very tearful..this BFN has hit me harder than the m/c in jan..its tough hun but your being v brave and im so pleased yo have your frosties waiting for you..i will be very interested to hear how the follow up goes with georgy..I am still very much on the fence as to that line of enquiry! its a bit of a head spin all this immune stuff! good luck with the appointment anyway! 
mandy hun.......so much luck to you with your bloods at new clinic and i hope your hormones are behaving so you can get cracking with your next tx!  
cat..lots of luck to you for your scan in Norway..   hope the trip over is good, have you been treated there before? its definately a country that id like to visit though i believe its rather expensive!! 
Lirac..so sorry your tx got cancelled hun but great news that they have a new donor lined up..i do hope that things get moving quickly for you 
Roze..when do you test hun?? I wish you lots and lots of    for test day...i must admit i did laugh at the story of your mil! wow! thats a bit odd! im sure her chucks were not interested in your old applecore! sounds like you wouldnt get much privacy from them!
Lexey..I think you may be testing tommorow?! the last few days are the absolute worst arent they?? lots ofluck to you and DH....i hope the easter bunny will be bringing an *eggstra* special prezzy to your house..(did you like my play on words there? groan!!)   
Jaydi...thanks so much for your lovely PMs hun..your a treasure! im so pleased your last visit to the m/w went well.... 
Crusoe..it sounds like your doing fantastic with your little boy..my friends adopted two smashing children, its hard going especially at first and when they have their 'moments' you tend to think 'is it because theyre adopted?' but i think all kids go through their phases and its just a normal part of growing up..well done you though..i hope he enjoys easter!! 
bluebell..i loved your story about the fanny farts 'on demand!!!' thats a real talent you have there!  have you considered going on britains got talent??!!! funny! 
Tinkelbunny, thanks for that really interesting piece about the IVF research...v interesting..the only thing i was wondering is..how do the embryos then get out of the capsule?? i wonder i fit dissolves internally or something..i must admit its something that worried me the last time i had IVF..i had a two day transfer and i then went home and read a piece about how at day one and two andeven threethe womb is nothing like the fallopian tubes and all embryos should be left to blast!! agggggggggh! of course thats just some peoples opinion but it does mess with your mind! 
Diva B...ah hun, its hard to cope with those well thought out nuggets of advice about your fertility eh?? maybe you could use it as an excuse to get out of the wahing up when you visit and when she asks you could just say 'well you told me to relax!' i do love the idea of the noisy humping though!  enjoy your visit anyway!
penelope pos...glad yor appt with consultant went well!  its another milestone for you ! 
Laura, how are your twinnies doing? lovely that you and Jaydi are at the same stage! 
Dawn...well done on getting your lining up to a good easurement for now, it sounds on track which is fantastic!!
hello to all the other ladies, skirtgirl, Sasha, gigglygirl, Bonnie, Almamay, Love my labrador and anyone else who i have missed!
all well with me..up and down a bit at the moment and DP is struggling a bit, well we both are with our emotions but still trying to stay positive that our last go may be the lucky one  having a few months off for now but hope to be 'done' before Penny closes again for august
o.k girls, enjoy the rest of your weekend
much love pobby xx


----------



## larkles

Evening

Lirac-good to hear you're on your way again but the clinic not giving you the info on time is not good at all, I hope everything slots into place in good time for you

Cat-Good luck in Norway

Dawn-Brilliant to hear your lining is good at this stage, after all the stress you had with having no af for ages, sorry to hear your mum is sick on her medication, it's really not needed for anyone, hope she gets better soon

Pobby-good easter egg jokes   hope you get everything organised before summer

Rsmum-hope you had a good day with the kids albeit it being slighted by your results, hope dd got off your computer-doesn't she realise you have important things to do on computer?   

Jaydi-Hi hun, I owe you a pm but can't stay long on here as dh moaning, we're on holiday   he's reading in bed so have a good excuse to catch up on everyone's news

DivaB-I too loved the story about your friends adopted daughter, hope you have a good time with the inlaws

Bron-sorry to hear you're suffering, hope the time passes quickly when you have your babe in your arms

Lexey-oohh testing on Sunday-really hope it's good news for you hun-glad you sorted out those bills from the 90's 

LML, Almaymay, Pen, Laura, Sasha,  Lesley, Roze and anyone else I've missed, hope you're all okay

You're going to all think I'm mad-but instead of going to Penny am going to try psychic surgery first, have found a good one in Wiltshire and reckons I’ll need 2 sessions, see how it goes then go back to clinic in Harley street to see what they see, should be interesting, you should all know by now that am not a conventional one   

Love to all

Larkles
xx


----------



## pobby

wow, larkles that is interesting! its definately not conventional but you definately wont loose anything by trying..their was a docu on TV a few weeks back about a young psychic surgeon..did you see it? I will keep my fingers crossed that it works out for you..and if not you have penny as your back up    
lirac..its HORRID when you dont know whats going on...i was getting really edgy last cycle.i wanted dates so i could book hotel and flights but penny kept telling me to relax.not easy when you have work and home life to consider...all of our control is taken away by this infertility lark and its nice to just feel like you know whats going on...bless you    it will all slot into place hun..
night for now girls...hope the weather picks up tommorow! xx


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to say good luck to any testers over the weekend as I am going away - DH is taking DD and I for a surprise w/e away for my b'day.    Have been told to take posh clothes and swimming gear !  Not like our usual times as our weekends away are usually pretty 'outdoory'.
Sooooooooooo, good luck to Lexey and Roze for this w/e.             
Will be wishing you all the very best, and logging on as soon as we get back, hopefully for a nice crop for BFPs.
Love to everyone else ttc, and to the bumps, babes and everyone else.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

To my lovely Bloobs...



Have a fabulous birthday & weekend away!

love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## Jaydi

good luck for testing day

lexey and roze !

thinking of you both        

jaydi x x x

 happy birthday bluebell


----------



## Newday

Good Luck lexey and Roze thinking of you both.

happy birtheday Bluebell

Love dawn


----------



## pobby

happy birthday bluebell! have a fantastic day and w/end away..looking forward to hearing about it!
love pobby xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Lexey and Roze, thinking of you as testing approaches     

RSMUM, sending you lots of hugs      

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

*To all the lovely Abroadies,

Wishing you a...*



*love Sasha xxx*​


----------



## larkles

Bluebell-Hope you have a lovely birthday-ohh evening dress and swimming cossie, sounds like a lovely suprise treat, hope you had a lovely weekend

Lexey and Roze-sending you heaps of  that it's good news for you both

Larkles
xx


----------



## Mandchris

[fly][/fly]

Happy Birthday Bluebell!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    Lexey and Roze Good luck


----------



## ElleJay

Lexey and Roze - Good luck! Everything is crossed for you both for testing   

Bloobs - Happy Buffleday, hope you have a fantastic weekend away!

Lots of love to everyone on here and I hope you're all having a good Easter break.

Lesley xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Lexey 'n Roze -             

and Happy Easter to you all - hope you all get loads of lovely eggies and are all ok.


XXX


----------



## Penelope Positive

Lexey and Roze good luck for testing!        

Bloobs sorry I missed your birthday, hope you are having a fantastic weekend away in your posh frock and swimming cossie.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Newday

Lexey I am so sorry but you will get bloods done won't you
Dawn


----------



## Mandchris

Lexey - gutted for you hun   

Mandy xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Lexey so sorry hun xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Lexey - this is just the worst news, I am so sorry for you.  xxx

Take care and hugest of cyber hugs - I found a day or so under the duvet was a great help and hope you can get some time to yourself to do this.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Lexey - really feel for you hun, it's just the most awful feeling  - not sure how many days post ET you are ....hope you get a surprise with the bloods...

thinking of you 

X


----------



## Jaydi

Lexey I am so sad to hear your news today.  And after all was going so well it's so upsetting.      

I hope you can have some time for you just like Lesley said.

Thinking of you      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Abroadies,

Well have been too long not posting but have tried to catch up reading every few days to follow all of you.  Have been up all night with a feverish crying babies; thankfully my boy is nearly sleeping through the night a few times a week now.  Not sure if this new episode is teeth or something else attacking us.

Not really sure where to start as have missed so much

Lesley- of course am glad for you have a new course of action for next tx and an extended amount of time in Greece in summer never hurts either.  Hope your tests show improvement on the nk… why is everything a 2ww?
Have bought some ULTRA  mozzy electronic sound gadgets and we will try that first.  Fingers crossed.   Seems so weird to be battling giant mozzies in Paris but has been the case the past few years… must be the climate change problem or else the mean tiger ones chasing them all up here from the south!

Pen- nice to hear from you -  you are half way now!

Roze- Good luck with upcoming test!
I seem to remember that story with your in laws… really country French types I guess.  Be sure to erase your computers “history” if you surf on theres or you will end up being shamed about whatever you were looking at ( mostly FF !!  )  ☺
I do hope you make it for a visit to Paris… I am making some plans to try to get somewhere spring and summer.  My neighborhood ( 7th) is nice but I know I have been too long stuck here when I went to run an errand in the 4th near ST Paul / Mariais and was shocked at how long it had been since I left my little area.!  Back when I used to travel for work I used to change countries more often then I change buses now ☺
Good luck with the job hunt.. mine is not getting going too well I must admit.  Too darn tired all the time and find it a struggle to even focus on anything.

Alma May-  Hope you are doing well. Hope we can meet up soon so I can see you preggers… send me a lovely photo at least won’t you?
Jaydi- sorry you are still suffering with the itching.. I remember my mom being irritated at me for scratching so much when I was visiting at 6 month PG… I hope you find some relief soon. 

RSMUM- and Lexey so sad for you that it turned up neg.  Big Hugs to you both.

Cat- good luck with your tx in Norway.

Dawn- lining sounds good.  Good luck with your tx as well. Sorry to hear your mom is unwell. 

Bron-  hope that baby turns around.  DO some hand stands and see if it helps ☺  You certainly will be glad to stop work and have some time to rest before baby arrives… very soon actually. 

Pobby- hope you jmanage to get your next tx inbefore end summer and a BFP too! Take care of you.

Lirac- typical that DH is relaxed and you are stressed.. I think it would be more normal to be stressed about all the last minute changes.. but of course it is always the women that have to deal with it all isn’t t?  Good luck.. Am sure it will all work out fine.

Blubell- enjoy you r lovely surprise bd weekend. 

Larkles-  not sure I personbally would have much faith in Physic surgery for fertility problems or I guess we would all be doing it.. that said, I did run off and do cytoplasmic transfer, took milk by the gallons with bromelaine ( pineapple ) tabs, etc etc etcetc  that non  ferticility challenged persons ( as well as most DRs.)  would consider very unconventional as well.  Good luck..  Worth trying just about anything in this biz I guess. 

Crusoe… I hope you have a bit of easter bunny visits and chocolate eggs  hunt tomnorrow!  My daughter is giving me a hard time of late  ( teeth and fevers) and I was thinking this morning how much easier it would be to have them arrive at about 12-18 months into our lives and be past all the hard part of nursing,  first illnesses, first teeth, etc…. but then I thought of you and how hard it would be also to not have that time to adjust and know the character and moods of the child.  Hang in there…  it will get easier… as will your energy levels.    

Safari girl-  was also thinking of you this morning and your lovely little girl.  I hope you have a super Easter and some egg hunting as well.. Miss seeing you. 

Sasha-  love your colorful posts!

DD and I are watching a program on telly about chocolate- pieces filled with foie gras  or even facials.. no end to how we can use it in our lives... I am all for that!!  Dark chocolate is my weakeness and I think there are more choco shops near me then cafes!!!!  ALso suppose to be good for the health.  the flavanols are antioxidants.  Even someone developing a chocolate that is good for kids as it prevents cavities!!!

Seems certain I have missed some of you in this post but wish you all a Happy Easter. 

Love,  Bonnie


----------



## pobby

Lexey.........big   from me, im so sorry..its ab****ely heartbreaking..as the others say, I really hopethe bloods prove you wrong hun
love pobby xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Lexey, so sorry to read your news I was so hoping to see a positive for you.  Hang on to a little bit of hope that the HPT is wrong and your bloods will come back positive as it can happen but I know the chances now are not great now. Take good care of each other.  

We are all here for you, you know that, if you need to rant, rave, cry and shout.

Sending you and DH lots of love    

Pen


----------



## bluebell

So so very sorry Lexey.       You are such a bright light on Abroadies ... always so full of fun and laughter despite everything you have been through.  You didn't deserve this sh*te.  Take extra good care of yourself.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## bluebell

...................and good luck to Roze for testing in France ....... I can imagine a furtive HPT test somewhere in the woods.   In fact that's quite a nice idea - outdoor testing !

.........and last but not least thanks to you all for your lovely birthday wishes.  I was really moved by all the fuss you all made of me !!  We had a lovely time in a posh hotel in Edinburgh (with pool etc).  Japanese meal out, funky bars, wall to wall sunshine, rolling our painted easter eggs down the hill in Princes Street Gardens, ice creams and bands playing, shopping etc etc etc.  Such a treat,  DH deserves a medal.  It was really posh and I loved it, although I must admit perhaps the best birthday surprise he ever took me on was to a tiny old house by the sea owned by the scouts that cost us 99p per night for 2 !!  It was a wild bit of coastline and we had fantastic BBQs on the beach and had a laugh 'sleeping' (  ) in the slightly damp bunk beds with scratchy woollen blankets and playing pool on the sloping pool table, swimming in the sea just by our front door and abiding by the scout rules !

Love to you all,

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## pobby

Lexey    bless you chick..its sooooooooo hardto keep the faith isnt it? I normally pray like crazy while i cycle..this time i didnt bother as i thought if he doesnt know now what i want theres no point repeating myself!  
I know what you mean about our DPs aswell...my DP is in bits this time...he is really struggling..he just wants to be a daddy so much.it breaks my heart.    sorry dont mean to ******* about me, just trying to say, i understand  
hope everyone else is well..the sun has finally put in an appearance !~    
good luck to Roze for testing   
Bluebell..your birthday weekend sounded absolutely fabulous!!! glad you enjoyed it hun
Hi to all................
love pobby xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Lexey,

So sorry that you are having to go through the pain and grief of a BFN   . Life is so unfair sometimes. I think you have to be honest about how you feel and God is big enough to take it. Sending you much love.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bluebell, happy birthday even of I am a bit late!!

Lexey I am so sorry you had a bfn,it must be so painful right now but you are still so upbeat.


----------



## bron11

Bluebell - belated happy birthday - glad you had a good time.

Lexey - so sorry that the test did not turn out different, maybe blood tests will.

Hi to everyone else. Bron xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Lexey - really sorry to read your news...      


LML


----------



## three_stars

Hope even had a nice holiday today.  Snuck on to see if Roze had posted anything.
Lexey.-- hope you are feeling better.  Feel terrible for you with this bfn.  Give your DP some big hugs from all of us as well. 

Debs- hope you had a good recover as well this weekend with you lovely little family.


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone

Sorry if I don't mention everyone today. I have been reading the news and felt like doing a post to say hello.

Lexey, as you know, I'm really sorry about your BFN. I'm holding out a little bit of hope that a blood test will give you a better result. You've been so brave this time round. Please go easy on yourself and be good to yourself.   

RSMUM, once again, so sorry about your BFN. You've been brave too. I know you are consoling yourself by thinking how lucky you are to have your two lovely girls. But you have been through a lot so please look after yourself. I hope telling R hasn't been too bad for you and her. She will be disappointed of course but children are much more resiliant than we think and she will soon be distracted by other things. Take care   

Roze, good luck with the testing. I'm keeping everything crossed 

Lesley, hope you are looking after yourself too and that coming off the medication isn't too bad for you. Hope you get your NK results soon too. Thinking of you lots xxxxx  

Alma May good to hear that you are being well looked after by the relevant specialists - well done for being persistant. Hope the Braxton Hicks calm down. It does seem a bit early but I'm sure you've read up on them and things will be fine.  

Laura, hope you are continuing to enjoy your pregnancy with all its aches and pains! xx

Dawn, been thinking of you, sending you lots of luck and       

Skirtgirl, so sorry that your tx was cancelled. Hope you are doing ok and looking forward more positively to the next time xx

Larkles, still thinking of you and all you have been through. Not sure what I think about psychic surgery except that I wouldn't do it! I would just take the most straightforward route to sorting things out! I know you are a very spiritual person though so it could be for you. Good luck and thanks for the msg at Easter, it made me smile xxx

Pen, so happy to hear that you are having a little boy!    I think we need a boy after hearing about Jaydi and Laura's girls! Glad things are going well for you and thanks for thinking of me xxx

Jaydi  

Crusoe, lovely to hear tales of your family life, good and bad! Thanks for telling us about the story in Red magazine. You're doing well if you're reading magazines! Hope you had a nice Easter and that your son enjoyed his chocolate. I have a great picture of my 2 girls when they were little sitting behind a pile of easter eggs with chocolate all round their grinning mouths!

Bluebell, belated happy birthday! Your trip sounds lovely and fun filled, just what you needed, well done to your DH.  

Diva, hope you're looking forward to that trip to Athens soon, have you got a date yet? Sorry if you've said already.

Lirac,  

Bron, sorry you're in pain, hope things improve for you soon.

Pobby, hello, I don't really know you but I've seen a lot of your posts over the years. Sorry about your latest disappointment and sorry that DH isn't coping well. Somehow we sort of rely on them to be strong for us, but at the same time it's quite reassuring to actually see that they are hurting too Big hugs  

Bonnie, I hope that one day you and your family will be bug free! You seem to cope amazingly well. I'm watching out for large mosquitoes now! although we live in NW England we do get them especially as we live quite near a river. They gather just outside our patio window waiting to come in!

Cat, hope things are going well for you and your cycle at a different clinic xx

Sasha, how are you? Hope you had a good Easter.

Big hellos to Mandy, LML and Giggly and anyone I've missed

I've found the step back from FF helpful, although of course I've wanted to keep track of how you've all been getting on. Me and DH have had a little talk and have made a few preliminary decisions that will help us get through the next few months. It turned out that most of our feelings about having further tx are the same - swinging from wanting to give up completely to 'let's go again'. So we've decided to take a break from it until the summer. With my grandchild due in July I couldn't have gone for tx again yet anyway as I want to be completely fit mentally and physically to support my DD. We realise that having a grandchild will have a big effect on our own lives. We haven't ruled out having further ivf but we'll need to reassess this later in the year. In the meantime we're going to try and enjoy ourselves, we've booked a holiday to Santorini for the end of May and we're considering getting a dog too! So that's enough to be getting on with in the meantime I think!

lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

DivaB I've been chewing gum can't do without the stuff...at times i think my brain is powered manually if the jaw doesn't move the grey matter don't work, can't seem to give it up like you i am not going to risk it this time round. I'm still chewing, but will cut it all out when i start medicating.

caffeine is a pretty strong toxin, stay without it for as long as some of us have and see the effects it has on your body after one cup in your system.


----------



## bron11

Just wanting to check in on everyone, don't have the mental energy to do long text as only get 4 hours sleep at most through out the night.  Pain so bad at night esp that it has been making me cry.  I really don't know how i will cope for another 6 weeks.  Hopefully i will get an app with GP tomorrow for some help.  phsy referral went in two months ago - baby will be here before i get seen!  Anyhow enough of me.

Almamay - take it easy - good to see your informing your work and hopefully they will be accommodating to your needs.  Can I ask what age your are as I will be 40 in a few weeks and no doc or midwife has mentioned anything about risk of still birth increasing if you go over.  Birth plan not even been discussed with us.  Is the risk greater for you due to others issues you have?

Mrs Bunny - totally can relate re taking time out to be there for your daughter and new arrival.  We begin treatment when my daughter was due which made it really hard on us, even harder that I was at the birth.  Not sure if this pressure contributed to the BFN at the time but one also wonders.  Fingers crossed that future treatment works out for yous if this is the route you go down.

Lexey- enjoy your drink - have one or three for me!!

DivaB - they have good taste, have thought about this for me also, if I manager to get junior to turn and make it to a natural birth.
Re coffee - I avoided it during two weeks and mostly during pregnancy - just in case.

Hi to everyone else Bron xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

bron it sounds like you are in agony, this can't be right. wishing you good health xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Hi Diva

Not sure about the coffee but gave it up when pregnant last time 6 yrs ago and have never gone back. Now if I drink caffeine I cant sleep. Can you manage on decaff? I live on it.
I have started progynova again last sat and am having a scan on 20th to see if my lining is playing ball!  fingers crossed. If not I really need a break after 5 months of meds I dont think my body can handle it any more.


----------



## cat68

Hi Lexey, 

Just logged on to find out your result. So so sorry to hear about  BFN. I was rooting for you and had everything crossed. I will pm you hun soon  
In norway now and awaiting ET on Thurs

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

skirtgirl i feel the same. perhaps this will be our last turn.

i ran out of spray this morning and went to the medical centre who have been helping me with my prescriptions and the Doc refused to give me a script even though I'd paid an annual fee in advance, i was furious. but was forced to look around and am now much better off, I'll be going to St Mary's and they will be doing my bloods for me so I'm much happier. 


wishing you all the best.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

almamay good going there 44 hey I'll be 42 that simply can't be!

I'm having my Lh, Oestrogen and progesterone checked in prep for the FET in May. will then get my HCG done there as well. 

have you guys seen there is a caffeine free Tetleys tea?

not sure how any of you can manage either when you pregnant, remember just the smell of it when i was pregnant with my DD made me sick.

love to all xxx


----------



## Newday

my treatment is OFF! I have chicken pox!!!!!!!

Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Oh blimey Dawn !!!!!!!!!!  So sorry      
Bloody typical.  Hope you aren't feeling too ill.  Take loads of care of yourself and hope that there wasn't too much to cancel (flights etc).  Hope too that you get another tx date very soon.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn,

I can't believe this! I am so sorry. I hope that Stepan is able to give you a new date asap as it always helps to have another target to work towards. Third time will be a keeper. Hope you get well soon and are not too itchy.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Oh Dawn I'm so sorry! Poor poor you   It's bad enough missing your tx but having chicken pox is not nice when you're an adult.

I hope you manage to get plenty of rest and don't get too itchy.
Lots of love 
xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Dawn so sorry your tmt is cancelled, at least you have the pox now rather than when on 2ww or when pg though!! may not be much consolation at the moment though. Get well soon.

Lirac good luck!!!!! have fun in the sun.

lexey no idea really but I am sure it takes a while to get out of your system. Did you have a blood test or just do the pee stick??


----------



## cat68

Hi Abroadies, 

Sorry no personals again. Will do my best when I get home from Norway.

Just to let you know that I arrived Sunday had 1st scan that night and  got 6 follies. Went for EC yesterday and got 5 eggs. Bit disappointed as had 9 eggs in Poland. Anyway don't mean to sound ungrateful but I got the call today to say how many fertilised and 4 out of 5 did. So well pleased with that!! 
I am having ET tomorrow so hopefully 2 nice embies will be ready 

Thanks Sasha for your pm and Lexey still thinking of you love 

LOve
C x


----------



## bluebell

Dear Cat,
Wishing you all the very best for a successful ET tomorrow and a nice BFP on its way.      
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Cat it all sounds very exciting!!! Good Luck for tomorrow and the 2ww of course!!


----------



## pobby

Dawn..so sorry about the chicken pox..   its miserable, but thank god you had it now and not in 2ww! get well soon  
cat lots of luck for tommorow!   
Lirac..no what you mean, the arrangements are far more stressful than actual transfer! so much luck to you and have a safe flight!
Diva..enjoy AC/DC!!!  will Pm soon  
Lexey.. did you do a blood test hun?? maybe you should?? I have to say that my boobs have felt sore ever since my BFN..dont know if its just cos of so much progesterone that I had but they were so sore i did a HPT...you never know though hun? 
sorry this is so short but been out all day and off to bed, just wanted to say Hi...
any news Roze?
hi abroadies!!  
love pobby xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Lexey - It usually takes me 4 to 5 days for AF to arrive after I have stopped the meds.  Can't explain your expanding boob though....

Cat - Well done and good luck for transfer tomorrow.

Jaydi - Hope your achy wrist is better really soon.

Dawn - You poor thing getting chicken pox, I hope it turns out to be a mild attack and you can plan your visit for your embies really soon.

Bron - I can't believe that you were left to get on with being in pain, this is not on.  They need to look after you, and I hope they can sort something out soon.

Lirac - Happy landings for Friday, and good luck for your transfer too.

Diva - AC/DC got a fab write up for their show last night at the O2, and the photo answered my question as to whether they still wear school uniform - the guitarist still does!  The show should definitely blow all the cobwebs away!

Almamay - looking forward to a chat, but it can't be between 9pam and 10pm as I am checking out what DH has been up to all day, and questions are asked when he comes home so I have to pay attention! 

Bonnie - How's it going with the mossie invasion?  Mesh window covers can be with you quickly if everything else fails!  Hugs to the little ones.

Mrs B - Hugest of hugs to you and your DH with making your plan - and we never did see a hen night photo of you in bunny ears.. silhouette would do to preserve anonymity!

Myra - My thoughts are with you for this Friday.  Praying for a miracle. 

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Cat,

Wishing you all the very best for ET today. A 4 out of 5 fertilization rate is very good. Hopefully you will have some left over to freeze. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers today.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Cat - loads and loads and loads of luck for today hun - as Sasha says - sounds GOOD!!!

DAwn -so, so sorry you have the "pox " - I can't believe it, after all you'e gone through - but it would have been soo scary of you'd've been in your 2ww....oh hun you must be so     hun       

Lesley - did you get any answers yet or are you still waiting?

Preggie girls - how are you all doing? Who's due first then? Feel like I'm losing track of this thread... Laura - thanks SOO Much for writing to me..you are a star..

Crusoe - how are you doing hun - it must be soo hard but so lovely..hang in there  adn hug your gorgeous littel one extra tight from all us abroadie aunties..  

Oh I keep thinking of dear Roze....

and how are my fellow BFN-ers doing? I'm in that wierd " denial " stage where the shock hasn't worn off yet and I still feel like I'm going through TX - deos that make any sense? Despite being " normal " and       and scoffing lods of easter eggs... Little DD is hilariously cute though ..must try to post some pics on the gallery..and big DD is being so sweet desptie being massively over-tired - think I've just swamped her with things to do, treats etc.. to compensate for my own sad sick feeling 

anyway, better be off - just wanted to say a HUGE HELLO to you all and a MASSIVE thanks for all the lovely support

D XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Laura68

Hello lovely ladies

I'm glad to see there's so much spirit of Rock going on here!!  My DH would be proud as he's tried to educate me in the ways of rock since we met.  Haven't got quite as far as listening to ACDC, but have become a Led Zeppelin fan - never thought I'd be saying that all those years ago when I wouldn;t listen to anything but Acid Jazz and Funk!!  Have you rock fans read a brilliant book by Seb Hunter called "Hell Bent for Leather" about his mispent youth as a rock fan?  It's great, very funny and full of rock facts even a novice like me found interesting.

Haven't had time to write for ages as was away all Easter, but have just had a quick catch up.  Am so sorry to read the sad news:

RSMUM - so sorry to hear you got a BFN and the bloods confirmed it.  And also sorry didn't see your PM for days but glad you got my belated reply.  Course you will feel shock and sadness for some time, but glad to hear you have been enjoying your lovely littlies - yes please post some photos!!!  I've always liked the fact you're called "RSMUM" - must be lovely when you can finally call yourself that, and am sure it must be a big comfort to you right now.  Keep eating the choccy eggs and drinking the booze!   

Lexey - oh hon, I really can't believe it.  And you're being so brave about your result, but I really thought it would work for you this time with all the preparation you'd done.  Hope you and DP are doing OK and seeing a way forward whatever that might be.  As for hormones, Af and everything else, you can't tell how things will pan out from one tx to another.  I waited 6 weeks after one tx for things to begin to retunr to normal.  Your body has been through a lot and will do its thing when its ready.     

Dawn - you really are having such bad luck at the moment, poor you.  Chicken pox is horrible at the best of times, but how frustrating and upsetting your tx has been cancelled again.  I suppose the one good thing is you were diagnosed before you had the TX - and at least you'll never get it again.  Really hope it passes swiftly and you're not too uncomfortable.  Have you covered yourself in calomine lotion yet?

Diva, just adding my belated thoughts about caffeine.  My understanding is you only need to stop drinking caffeine when you are pregnant.  Recent research has shown a link between very high levels of caffeine intake and childhood leukemia - but that was women drinking 6/7 strong cups a day.  In later pregnancy it's bad for the baby because it increases their (and your) heartbeat, but people who conceive naturally and don't know they're pregnant often drink all sorts of "bad" stuff til they find they're pregnant.  I carried on having my one latte a day til I got a BFP confirmed, and then switched to decaf.  I also drink decaf tea (Red Label from Sainsbury's) which tastes exactly the same.  As for booze - well my clinic in Spain actively encouraged it!  The day before my ET, the nurse said, go and have a jug of Sangria - their theory is, it's better for you to have a drink of you usually do, than to get really stressed, which is worse for ET.  Course I didn't have a jug, but I did have a glass!  Stopped completely after ET.

Cat - wow it's all come around so fast!  4 out of 5 is a brilliant result!  Nearly 100%.  I only ever achieved about 50 - 60 %, even with a donor.  So hoping all goes well today.  What medication will you be on to support the embie?  Sending you the hugest amounts of        

Lirac - finally some good news for you!  Yes last minute plans are v stressful, but great news you are off at last.  Good luck hon.  Hope the sun shines for you.  Take DVDs - the TV in alicante is dreadful!

Bron - you poor love.  Hope the docs have been able to help you with all the pain. It sounds intolerable.

Jaydi - yes 24 weeks!!  Now 25.  Can't believe it - except when I look down and realise someone's shoved a spacehopper up my top...  Congrats cycle buddy.  Hope you're still feeling full of energy and glowing.  Have your silly ILs decided to notice your bump yet??

Hello to everyone else. Sorry for lack of other personals, just haven't been able to keep up.

Laura
xxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone
I have just spent a few mins catching up with everyone's news and my goodness there is some sad and bad stuff around.

RSMum and Lexey - so sorry to read about your BFN's. RSMum you sound philosophical but I know just how much is invested emotionally in treatment and how hard it all is. Big big hugs to both of you  

Roze - I hope your news is better ....   

Dawn - I can't believe your luck. Chicken pox of all things - get well soon and I hope you can rearrange your treatment for a new date soon.    

Cat - sending you lots of positive vibes for your ET today!  
Lirac - good luck to you too.   

Mrs Bunny - lovely to see you posting and to know that you are doing ok given the circumstances. Great to see that you have some plans afoot. What sort of doggie are you thinking of?









Bluebell - sorry I missed your birthday - it sounds like it was a good one!

Thanks for all your lovely mentions in your posts. I feel I am starting to settle a little with DS now. Mind you he is a little grump today as he has 2 new teeth coming through - poor thing. My big problems are keeping him entertained when it is too wet to go into the garden and how to encourage him to play with our dog a bit less enthusiastically. Our poor little pooch has learnt to jump on the chairs to get out of trouble something he never did before DS arrived!
Better go - nap time is nearly over.

Love and luck to you all
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Newday

Thanks for all your good wishes I wouldn't mind but I did have it as a child apparently it is very bad luck.
I have phoned travel insurance this morning and I am going to claim for Feb (snow cancelled) and these flights at least I might be able to get some money back.

Have to take utogesten and estofem for 8 days and then should get a bleed hope I can then go for biopsy again!! and then  FET a month later unless there is a plgue or locusts or a hurrican or something.....

I am thinking well at least I found out before I went it would of been terrible to find out after in the 2WW. My step daughter is worried she is 9 weeks pg and concerend about her baby

Lets hope all is OK

Dawn


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Just a quickie from me as I have tendonitis and I'm not supposed to be typing - but you know me!  How can i stop talking?  

Turns out painful wrists are quite common in pregnancy - i had no idea.  

Dawn - I'm so sorry your cycle has had to be cancelled.   What rotten luck.  I hope the pox are really mild so you don't feel poorly on top of everything else.

Crusoe - lovely to hear from you.  Have been thinking of you.  How tricky for you to go straight into teething!  What a woman.  Keep meaning to say - have you got a trampoline for DS?  Our medical advisor recommended it for little ones (and big ones) to help them calm down.  She said it can help a tantrum be completely by-passed if you spot one coming on and head for the trampoline.  Something about exercise affecting the brain and bringing calm.  I keep looking at our pooch and thinking she has no idea what's coming!

Lexey - thinking of you all the time.   So very sorry.  I hope AF helps bring you some balance really soon.

RsMum - big hugs to you.  It's just so unfair.  

Cat - thinking of you today   Wonderful.  

Roze - crossing everything for you.  

Laura - congrats to you too.  I pointed out those t-shirts 'I Love My Bump' in Mothercare to DH and said if his family didn't improve that's what I'm wearing next time.  Can you feel both babies moving?  I've only just started to feel it and I'm so curious what it's like with two!!  

Lesley - did you pass the quiz last night?  I hope you're making notes.  

Pobby - hope you're doing ok hun.

Diva - have fun!

Lirac - Bon voyage!!

Mrs Bunny -  

Bron - have you considered seeing a chiropractor or osteopath privately? You wouldn't have to wait then.  I see a chiro and she's worked wonders for me - my hip pain has completely gone and everyone else told me I should expect that in pregnancy and to just put up with it.

Diva - I switched to decaf coffee and mostly to redbush tea which I drink with milk. You get used to it - honest!  

AlmaMay - so fab you have found a great midwife - that's brilliant.

Pen - hope you're feeling well.

Bonnie - I'm imagining you all sitting in bee-keeping gear to protect from the mozzies.   What a nightmare.  How interesting you had itching too around this time - I look like i have head lice when my head starts itching!  Yes it's a lovely look.

Really must stop typing!  Love to Bloobs, Larkles, Skirtgirl, Sasha, Mandy, Giggly, LML, Tink, and all abroadies  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## HEM

Dawn,  Sorry you had to delay your treatment but like you said it was best to know before  and not through 2WW, my daughter had Chickenpox 3 weeks ago and it can make you very poorly, let's hope it is a mild case for you. Hope you get reimbursed for your flights and can hopefully plan your next treatment accordlingly.  Thinking of you H x


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello everyone...

Cat - BEST of luck for today's ET...          - one for each of your embies

Dawn - sorry you've come down with chicken pox and tx delayed - sending you 'Get well very soon' wishes

Lirac - best of luck in Alicante, with the lovely Dr Jon... 

Roze - still keeping everything crossed for you

Laura - 25 weeks - wow! Congratulations!!

Jaydi - hope your sore wrists are getting better...

Best wishes to everyone else... hope you are doing ok Lexey and RSMum. 

Mrs Bunny - think you mentioned possibility of getting a dog - have to say, mine has kept me sane - he's such a joyful little presence, snaps me out of any grey moods, and gets me out all weathers! Yes, huge commitment, but huge pleasure - lots of nice ones in rescues at the moment as well... 

Crusoe - nice to hear your news. I think it is great for kids to grow up around animals... our dog grew up in our 'no kids' household, and my nephews (2 and 6) don't have any pets, and they were all a bit hyper around eachother at first, but now they are all used to eachother they play for HOURS, throwing and fetching a ball - simple pleasures - I love watching them together...

Am 10 weeks today - still wishing away next 2 weeks until scan... but feeling less queasy this week.

LML


----------



## cat68

Hi Abroadies,

Just a quickie to let you know that I've got 2 grade A embies on board after ET yesterday. I can't tell you how fabby the clinic was and the staff are just lovely. The 2ww is well and truly under way. Bring it on ....... 

Any news from Roze yet? 

Love
Cat xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi all i spoke to my clinic and they have had a 70% success rate last month with over 40 ladies having treatment in May.

the consultant was very reassuring and doesn't mind if you ask questions. i was starting to feel apprehensive as so many ladies who have had FET on a previous thread got BFN.

he has however asked me to start the prednisone a week before i start taking the proginova, i hope to make sure there are no killer cells luking and that my FET sticks. i'm so nearly there. i have cut right back on my stress levels, i am even running to make sure that i am in tip top shape this time round.

good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Cat, fantastic news! So pleased you like the clinic so much.  Now the next countdown begins. Hope the 2ww goes very quickly for you.

Lirac, sounds like you won't be far behind. Eleven eggs is fantastic!

Tinklebunny, your clinic sounds like its on the ball as well. Great to hear that you've been able to cut back on the stress.

Love to everyone. I am at home today with the flu so just popped in to see how everyone was going. I've never seen so much of my bed! Its quite a relief because I didn't realize how overtired I was. 

Hope you all have a great weekend.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

sasha thinking of you in bed...was it starve the cold and feed the flu? my friend use to swear by a hot curry as the best cure for a cold, it gets you all steamed up. rest up and hope you get better quick. xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Cat sounds like everything went well for you today, now you must rest and take care of those little embies! I hope they are snuggling in for the whole nine months.

Sasha, hope the flu clears up soon but enjoy the rest and peace while you can.

Lirac 11 eggs is amazing I hope you get a good fertilization rate. I am inclined to be with you on having 2 embryos transfered but it is great they are confident enough to suggest just 1.

Tinklebunny, sounds as if your clinic know what they are doing. Interesting about taking the prednisolone before starting the progynova though, lets hope it does the trick.

Crusoe it sounds as if you are doing brilliantly with your son. Children are hard work and having them is a very steep learning curve!! however I have learnt that they are more resiliant than you think.

Hi to everyone else have a good weekend.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

ladies some sad news: there was an article in the metro this morning about a woman who was due with twins conceived via ivf, she went to the toilet and all seemed to have gone wrong for her from there because the nurses found here lying on the floor in a pool of blood. the twins were born by Cesarean but amniotic fluid got into her blood and she never regained consciousness and passed away.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi lovely abroadies, as usual am behind with my postings but have seemed to be busy all this week.  Will try to catch up now in reverse order.

Tinklebunny, dreadful story, not sure it was appropriate to post it personally but guess thats just me being over sensitive.  There presumably was nothing that the lady could do and this sort of story is really rare. Really upset me but I guess others may find it of some interest. On the other news, great to hear of the success of your clinic, wishing you all the luck in the world for your next attempt.

Lirac, great news from your donor, waiting to see how many have fertilised is scary isn’t it, hope all goes well!  

Lovely Cat, wonderful to hear you have two lovely embies on board. Lots of love and luck for your 2ww, hope it goes quickly for you   

Dawn, sorry to hear about your chicken pox, gosh you do have a rough time of things sometimes don’t you. Hope you get better soon and as you say, better now than on the 2ww  

Sasha, sorry to hear you have flu you poor thing, hope you get well soon, take care  

Jaydi lovely to hear from you, I am doing very well thank you, sorry to hear about your painful wrists, yet another symptom I have never heard of, how strange, hope you are taking it easy.

Crusoe, lovely to hear from you and so glad that you are settling into things a little. It must be a really tough time for you trying to establish routines and dealing with teeth and all sorts. Still I know you will be doing a wonderful job and hopefully in there you have sometime to delight in what its like to be a mummy after such a long wait.  

Laura, welcome back!  Have missed your posts but hope you had a nice Easter. 

Love to RSMum, Lesley, DivaB, Giggles, Bloobs, LML, Pooby, Skirtgirl, Lirac, Mrs B and everyone else I have missed. 

We have our 20 week scan booked for Tuesday morning so keeping everything crossed for good news from that!  In the meantime, hoping for some sunshine for the weekend. Have a good one lovely abroadies

Pen
xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

OMG Pen you cant be 20 weeks!!!! where did the time go?? I am so excited for you half way there nearly!!!


----------



## Laura68

Hi Ladies

Cat - fantastic news you are now PUPO.  Sounds like the clinic looked after you brilliantly.  Are you rattling with lots of meds ?  So hoping this works for you      

Lirac - wow fancy seeing Mr Bernabeu himself!!  11 eggs is a brilliant result.  How exciting to think your little embies are develping right now!  I'm with Skirtgirl - I'd go for two embies at ET as well, but up to you.  It's a tricky one!  But hopefully you'll get several to freeze.

Sasha poor you... mind you, having your feet up for a few days could be really nice.  Hope you have someone looking after you - or is you little one trained to bring up Lucozade and OK magazine??  Get well soon.

Tinkelbunny that's an awful story, but as Pen says, very rare. I don't really want to think about it...  Good luck with your upcoming tx.

Crusose - so nice to hear from you when you get a chance to post - which must be difficult with a little livewire in the house!  Talk about in at the deep end!  Sounds like you are doing brilliantly.  

Pen - ah 20 weeks already!!!!  Doesn't seem like 5 mins ago we were all on tenterhoooks after your 12 week scan.  Am sure everything will be fine with your baby boy, and you'll get another chance to have a proper look at him.  Your bump must be well and truly showing now.  Looking forward to seeing Tuesday's 
scan pics.

LML - your 12 week scan will be here before you know it.  You're doing really well.  Have you told anyone yet, or are you waiting til after 12 weeks?  

Jaydi - hope your tendons are getting better.  Will pm you xx

Dawn hope your chick pox isn't driving you bad.  That really is bad luck, getting it a second time...

I've spent half of today at the hospital - had a consultant appointment and the midwife had insisted I see the head honcho not one of the registrars I usually get fobbed off with.  Saw a lovely guy who was really informative and helpful - one surprise though was that with ID twins, they always recomment a c-section at 36 weeks..... We'd previously been told 37 / 38, and I'd naively thought I might be allowed to just hang on as long as possible, but apparently most babies are gestationally developed at 36 weeks, with a little help from steroid injections to aid lung development, and because of the complications that can arise after 36 weeks with IDs, they'd rather get the babies out on their terms.  So girls, looks like I'll have to get on with preparations - they might be here in 10.5 weeks!  (If they even last that long of course).  It was a strange feeling to block out a week of my diary as "the birth week"... First week of July it is then.

Hello to everyone else.

Love Laura xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

sorry ladies it was a very sad story apologies for posting it.


----------



## Skirtgirl

Diva I am currently on day 7 of progynova with et booked for 29th april assuming my lining is ok and no bleeding occurs again. What about you?

Laura very exciting!! my twins were just a little over 36 weeks and perfect when they were born so dont worry.

Roze thinking of you.


----------



## Laura68

Good luck Diva and Skirtgirl !  I'd lost track of where you were up to and didn't realise your ETs were so soon.

Diva you are in great hands with Penny.  Laughed out loud at the "ole' petrie dish hot date stuff".  Who gets pregnant with BMS these days?  It's so last year!  Hope all continues to go perfectly with the tx, and looking forward to seeing you through the 2ww.  It's hard to have PMA after all you've been through, but you are doing really brilliantly and still have your great sense of humour, and that will see you through.  Here's some PMA for you      

Skirtgirl - tonnes of luck to you too.  I think Abroadies is owed a big crop of BFPs in the coming weeks.  Thanks for saying that about your twins at 36+.  I feel better knowing yours came then and were fine - I had been preparing myself for a long stay in the neonatal unit, but realise that often happens if they have breathing problems and hopefully the two steroid injections I have will mean their lungs can function when they come out.  Did you have a c-section?  

Fingers crossed for our other Pupo and nearly Pupo girls, Cat and Lirac    

Love to everyone else.  Have lovely weekends.

Laura xxx


----------



## bron11

Ladies thanks for your support over the last week, no change in my position bar now finished work for the foreseeable future.  Jaydi will consider your suggestion, but financially with hubby of on the sick at present can't afford private treatment.

Diva - how did you find C/DC - fab concert ?

Dawn how you coping with the chicken pox - hope u feel better soon.

Tinklebunny/ Bluebell / Cat/ Lirac - how you coping?  Fingers etc crossed.


LML - not long till your scan - doesn't time drag on occasions - hope all is fine.

Sasha - sorry your not feeling well, take it easy also.

Pen - enjoy scan - positive thoughts sent your way.


Roze - thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else i have missed, have a nice weekend all. Bron xx
Laura - glad things going well, not long so exciting - enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## roze

Dear all,  apologies for being so late in posting my news and thank you so much for your support.  I had a BFP! I had a blood test earlier in the week whilst abroad on holiday but had limited access to pc and the internet so have been FF deprived all week.
Felt a bit surreptitious sneaking in to one of the many French Laboratoires d'analysis in my dark glasses .  The levels were/are very high, 1970 18dpt so I am thinking theres more than one in there.  Scan booked for two weeks time at 7 weeks- probably could have gone a little earlier but it may be too soon and why add to the anxiety if I have to come back again.

Its very early days, and as we all know, things can go either way, but its a good start- and given my poor conception history it does seem that miracles can happen!

Will catch up with everyones news over the weekend and post more,

all the best to everyone,

roze xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Roze what fantastic news, we have all been waiting to hear from you. Massive congratulations on your       look forward to hearing news after your scan, definately sounds like it could be twinnies   

 

Bron how lovely you can now officially put your feet up, you must be so excited.  Have you got baby's room all ready?  Here's hoping for a lovely quiet lead up to the birth, sorry you are suffering at the moment but not long to go now!

Lovely DivaB good luck for your visit to Penny, sending you tons of    and    

Skirtgirl and Laura I know what you mean about me hitting the 20 week mark, it really doesnt seem that long ago since our horrible 12 week scan, am praying this one will go without a hitch and we can just enjoy seeing our little boy.  I actually brought some maternity clothes this week it was so exciting.  Bump still is quite small but definately visible and making even my oversize togs uncomfortable so I had a little spending spree.  Found a fab shop that not only had a 50% off sale on but was doing buy one get one fee on all the sale items so I got 2 pairs of jeans, 1 pair of cords, 1 skirt, 5 tops and 1 jacket/cardi all for less than £60 what a bargain!

Hope you are all having a nice weekend. Sorry I missed so many of you off my last post especially lovely Lexey, AlmaMay and Bonnie I was in a bit of a rush and couldnt round up all the names in my head.  Sending you all lots of love and hugs.

Pen
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Roze - Oh wow - what fantastic news!!   Congratulations on your BFP, and good luck for your first scan.  Like the idea of you heading off in dark glasses for your blood test, very undercover, but sorry to read that your in laws were such horrors - their behaviour was shocking.

Diva - checking FF at the airport lounge - have been known to do that myself, and then you realise someone nosy is looking over your shoulder!  Hope the business trip is painless, and you arrive with Penny bright and breezy for your transfer in a week and a half.

Skirtgirl - Hope everything is going well for you on the meds - transfer is just round the corner!  

Laura - love your comment that BMS is so last year, might have to use that one myself, giving you credit of course!  And how exciting that your littlies will be here in just over 10 weeks.

Pen - 20 weeks - well done you, you're halfway there now! And what a bargainacious shopping spree you had!

Bron - I so hope your Dr can sort something out for you to stop the pain you are in, you must be exhausted with it all. 

Sasha - so sorry you have flu, hope you recover soon. xx

Almamay - nice talking to you today and I hope your shopping trip was a success!

Jaydi - Really pleased that your wrist is feeling better!

Tinkelbunny - Great idea about getting fit before your next cycle, good luck.

Cat - Glad the transfer went well, and fingers crossed for you now.

Lirac - Hope your embies are doing well and transfer goes smoothly for you.  Fingers are crossed for you too.

Mummy Crusoe - lovely to hear how you are getting on and how your son is settling into his life with you.  On the woofer front - has your dog got a 'safe place' to retreat to, as this was suggested when my ex-SIL adopted her little ones?

Lexey - How are you getting on?  Has AF showed up now?

Mrs B - Thinking of you. xx

Sorry to be a bit slack posting, but I'm finding the steroid withdrawal headaches are pretty horrid at the moment.  They should be over with in a week or so hopefully - it was such a huge dose of steroids, it's just taking ages to come off them.... 

Lots of love to everyone  

Lesley xxx


----------



## Laura68

Oh fab news, Roze!  Congratulations!         

Been wondering what the outcome was and so pleased for you.  Lovely high levels, yes maybe you will be joining me as a twin carrier!

Laura xx


----------



## Newday

Congratulations Roze fantastic news. Lirac thats a good number Laura twins thats great.

I have to stay on meds until Tuesday and wait for bleed hopefully I can then start planning again
Dawn


----------



## bron11

Roze - loads of cong to you and hubby - sounds like twins, hope you have a trouble free and joyful pregnancy.  Take it easy.

DivaB - totally agree about your comments on concert.  The train scene at the beginning was fab.  I wish i had Angus energy.  They all perform and look good!

Pen yes room ready etc, just have to get baby bath from my sister in laws at some point but no urgency.  Finshed crotchet baby blanket the other day too.  Back at hosp on Fri to see if he has turned but making app on Tue with midwife to see if there is anything they can do now to sort out pain, cramps - it is beyond doing my head in now.  

Lesley hope you are feeling better - rest up.

Lirac enjoy the beach  - hope transfer goes well, and that you are not too stressed in making your decision.  

Dawn - best wishes.

Hi to everyone else.  Grandkids on way up so have to log off and make house baby proof!!

Take care all Bron xx


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - will keep everything crossed for you that AF comes quickly this time and you can finally get on your way - you've had soo much thrown at you this cycle in particular - I really feel for you hun

X


----------



## roze

Dear Lexey,  I am so very sorry about your news. :'  

I know sometimes its good to have a break from the boards but please don't feel you are bringing anyone down; we are all here for each other especially in difficult times. 

I hope you are able to take things easy in the next few weeks and rest, and that we hear from you soon. Please feel free to PM if you want to offload.

roze x


----------



## Newday

Lexey don't feel like that we all go through diffcult times and some more than others. If you need a break take it but we will be glad to see you back
Take Care
dawn


----------



## crusoe

Lexey - sometimes a break from FF is necessary, I've been there myself but I hope you are not away from us for too long. The wonderful thing about FF though is the fantastic support you get when you really are at your lowest. We are all here to celebrate the good times together and to help each other through the bad times so please don't think you are bringing anyone else down. I don't think I could have got through some of my worst time with out my FF pals so remember we are here if you need us.

Hugs
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Lexey, so sad to see you so low but please don't feel like you have to disappear, as Crusoe says we are all here for each other even in the darkest of times and you are welcome to off load your deepest darkest days here just as you are to celebrate your happy ones.  We have all been through it one way or another thats what makes us such a strong group.

Totally understand if you need to take a step back, we have all done it, but don't do it just to save us sharing your pain that's what we are here for ok  

Look forward to seeing you posting again as soon as you are ready. 

Love and hugs

Pen
xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

AlmaMay have a look at the due date calculator on the board it gives you a break down of the different trimesters was very interesting.

be careful going on a bike i think the bumps cant be good for your precious bump. do power walking instead with some ankle and wrist weights for an added work out.

xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone

Roze, I'm so very happy for you! Those numbers sound really good and a very good sign that things will continue nicely. Congratulations!

Lexey, as the others have said, please don't feel you have to disappear for our sakes. If you do take a break or leave completely, do it for yourself. I know you've said that this time was your last tx and maybe being on FF does prevent you from seeing this through - in some ways it's easier to carry on than to give up. But so soon after your BFN, you will need people to talk to who understand what you're going through and we are all still here for you if you want to appear every now and then and offload and you know you can PM me anytime. Big hugs   

DivaB, hope you have a good week working away, you jet setter you! And then wishing you loads of luck and 
       
for your trip to Penny and a very happy PUPO homecoming to DH! xxx

Lirac, well done on all those embies! Hope all goes well and you have a smooth transfer.    

Skirtgirl, thinking of you and hoping that your cycle goes well this time, good lining and no bleeding.    

Laura, it sounds like you're being well looked after and will be a mummy sooner than expected! Lots of love to you xxx

Pen, well done getting those maternity gear bargains. Having looked for stuff for my daughter I know how limited the choice is. And congrats on reaching 20 weeks  

Cat, sending you lots of      

Bron, glad you've finished work now and you can hopefully relax. Maybe this alone will help your problems a bit. Thanks for your thoughts on combining tx with having grandchildren - much appreciated!

LML, your 12 week scan will be here soon - hasn't the time gone quickly? I gather you have something to do with a dog rescue home. We're a bit put off having a rescue dog because of the problems they have. My last dog was a rescue but didn't have any history and we quickly realised that she had a problem with young children. We'd rather not take this risk this time so are thinking about getting a puppy - probably a cocker spaniel or similar. Although our garden is big, our house isn't really big enough for a labrador! We know puppies are hard work and it's going to be quite hard work planning where to get it etc. Everything's still a bit of an effort for us at the moment but we'll have to get going with this - as you say dogs bring so much pleasure and much needed exercise! Glad your nausea is getting less.

Dawn, hope you're managing to get some money back on your flights and that you can start planning your tx again soon. Hope step daughter is ok.

Kath, how are you doing?

Jaydi, hope you had DH doing lots of housework this weekend  

Sasha, hope you're better now and have had a good rest xx

Tinklebunny, glad your clinic have had good success rates lately. Interesting that they want you to start the steroids early this time, haven't heard of that before. Good luck with getting fit.

Alma May, have you thought of doing some swimming? It's a good all round exercise and nice when you're pg as you can't feel the extra baby weight in the water. I'm sure you're actually fitter than you realise. Giving birth is more about stamina really. I'm sure the fittest people still get aches and pains after gardening!

RSMUM, love and hugs to you  

Lesley, hope you have a better week this week. Yes, I do have a profile picture of me in bunny ears but it's on my mob and I'm not sure how to get it off there and onto the pc. I will do it though! xxx

Hello to everyone else, hope you're enjoying the sunshine.
love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Lexey I am so sorry you are low at the moment but it is understandable. I am a relitive newby to Abroadies but have found it the most wonderful thread full of supportive friends,I like the bumps being here ,I like the pupo ladies being here and those starting out or even just thinking about it. although I dont like the fact we have bfn's and sadness it is all part of the process unfortunately I just wish we had a world when each of my FF could have  as many BFP's as they wanted. If FF can offer you any support then dont feel bad about bringing us down I am sure I am not alone in this.

Mrs B what a great post! hope you are doing ok.

Pen I bet you look very cool in your new clothes!! Well done on getting to 20 weeks as well I think I made it to about 10 before having to get 'Fat' clothes!!

Just a little update on us I had my first scan today and have a lining of 8.4mm!! so quite pleased. Still had 9 days to go without any of the dreaded bleeding so not celebrating yet!!!


----------



## ElleJay

Lexey - I can only echo what the others have said - do what you need to do for you, this thread and the lovely people on it will always be here for good news and bad news, so don't let a thought of bringing the thread down influence any decision you make.

Take care of yourself, 

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Newday

I have to stop meds today how long before af do you think? I've been on the progesterone for 8 days
Dawn


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello everyone,

Roze - thrilled to see your news!!     Congratulations, and good luck with the scan.    

Keeping everything crossed for you DivaB, Skirtgirl, Lirac and Cat...

Laura - how exciting, to know your girls will be saying hello so soon!

Congrats Pen on your 20 weeks!

Mrs Bunny - yes, I help with a labrador rescue... might be worth checking your local rescues for puppies too, breeders sometimes handover the ones that don't sell, a problem at the moment with the financial crisis  . Having said that, our lovely dog  was not from a rescue... My hubby was worried when we got a puppy that I wouldn't want a baby anymore! 

Lexey - so sorry you are having such a hard time... take care of yourself...  

Just received appointment for 12 week scan next Friday afternoon...  will keepp you posted

Best wishes everyone,

LML


----------



## Jaydi

Roze so thrilled to hear your news!!  Just wonderful.  

Huge congratulations    

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Lexey sending you lots of love.

Keep in touch with us all by PM if you don't fancy posting much.  We're here for you just as you have supported us too 

Will be thinking of you      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Lexey, just wanted to echo what everyone else on here has said.  Am so sorry you are feeling really low.  You have been amazing since you had your BFN, but the way you are feeling now is only to be expected.  As everyone else has said, please don't ever worry about bringing us down.  This is the reason we are all here, for when someone needs extra love and support.  We've all been on the receiving end of the thread's warmth and good thoughts, and you've always been so thoughtful and generous in looking after others, so now it's your turn.  

On the other hand, having a break from the threads is also really healthy - you can stop thinking about tx and medication, and concentrate on the great things in your life, your kids and your DP, and maybe in a few weeks start to enjoy yourself, free from tx.  Do whatever is best for you, and look after yourself.  You will get through this hon xxxx       

Ellie - great news about your scan!  Brilliant start.    no bleeding, and your lining will get better and better over the next 9 days.

LML - exciting to have your 12 week scan booked in.  You will be so relieved to get over that hurdle, and then the fun really starts.  

Dawn - no idea about AF, but hope she comes soon.  Mine always came about 3 days after stopping meds.  Hope your chick pox are going.

Mrs B - lovely to hear from you.  Ah would be great to get a puppy!  Get that bunny pic on the site!

Pen glad you had such a successful bargain hunt.  Wow a whole wardrobe for practically nothing.  It's lovely when you move up to maternity clothes.  Very reassuring.  Is your son kicking you yet?

Lirac - hope those embies are thriving.  

Cat - are you home yet?  Hope you have your feet up, resting and  not going mad on the 2ww.

RSMum hope you are feeling ok.

Kath - how are you?  Don't know if you still drop in here, but hoping you are feeling OK about the immune issues.  

Lesley - when do you get your results from Dr Gorgy (or have I missed them?) and when are you off to Crete for FET, and a lovely month's break?

Diva - good luck with your trip!

Lots of love to everyone else.

Laura xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Dawn I had AF 4 days after stopping meds so dont panic yet. Hope you are feeling better now.

Lirac glad you have made a decision,tbh having had twins I would still have 2 put back(or 3 if they allowed) twins aren't so bad and not necessarily risky to either you or them. Good luck with transfer and the next 2 weeks. Fingers crossed that Roze has started a new trend for us!!!!!


----------



## Newday

Skirtgirl not panicking just wondered when to expcet it
Dawn


----------



## Skirtgirl

Dawn it will probably be when you least expect it!!


----------



## bluebell

Lexey, you are one of the kindest, loveliest people on here, as well as the funniest !  You always think of others, even when you are in the darkest of places yourself.  We will always be here for you to lean on, just as you are for us.  We all understand the need for time out from FF.  I have needed it myself.  Come back when you are ready and we will all be here waiting for you, and missing you !     
Take extra special care of yourself, you deserve it.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Afternoon lovely abroadies and what a cracker it is, that sunshine is just gorgeous!  

Quick catch up before I get around to news from our 20 week scan which we had today.

Almamay how lovely to have your first pictures of your bump, DH took my first one at the weekend. Its all starting to seem real now isn’t it.  I can still get away with not looking pregnant in the right clothes but am planning on showing my bump off at every opportunity, hope you are too!  Hope you are keeping well, I must catch up with your blog as I haven’t had a chance to visit for ages.  Was it you who was getting lumps with your Clexane injections, I have started to get those, did you come up with a solution?

Mrs Bunny, lovely to see you posting hope you are well you are often in my thoughts and I always love to see you on the board.  

Skirtgirl, yes clothes are great but still all a bit on the big side, I keep having to pull my preggy jeans up, very annoying! But love being in them, love being pregnant actually. That was a fantastic lining scan, things can only be improving and you still have a way to go. Everything crossed for you  

LML good luck with your 12 week scan, that has come around so quickly!  Very exciting time for you and I hope all goes well. Would love to see some pictures if you are planning on posting them!  

Lovely Laura hope you are feeling great. Yes my little one is kicking (we saw him doing so on screen today) but I cant really feel anything as yet.  Looking forward to when I can identify all those nudges.  Are your two very active? I guess there is even less room for them to move around without giving you a dig so you must constantly be feeling things? 

Lirac, good luck for transfer tomorrow, think going with two is a good idea, will have everything crossed for you.   

Bron has anyone sorted your pains out yet?  Would really kick up a fuss and insist somebody at least tries to help you. Hope otherwise you are doing ok and enjoying being off work  

Love to Lesley, Dawn, Diva B, Lexey, Bloobs, RSMum, Jaydi (will PM you back in a sec) Giggles – what news Giggly? – Crusoe, and you other lovelies. I always misss people doing a name check so sorry, am just rubbish at remembering everyone!

So news from our scan is all great. Everything is where it should be and all measurements are bang on.  Took a little while to do all the checks as little one was fidgeting a lot but we saw hands and feet and 4 chambers in the heart and fantastic pictures of the spine along with much else it really was lovely.  Have posted a new picture in the gallery (usual place in the Ultrasounds section) if anyone would like to have a look.

Thank you to everyone who sent us good wishes for today, we were nervous after our dreadful 12 week scan but all went really well so we can relax again for a while.

Have a lovely afternoon all.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Great news Pen!  So glad you had a good scan.  I will be checking out your son in the gallery.  

Laura xxxxx


----------



## pobby

AAAAGGGGGHHHHH! I just wrote a huge post..and it totaly disappeared    thatll teach me for not posting for so long! o.k i shall try again............
ROZE....congratulations on your BFP hun! fab news!!    heres wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! your betas are good too!
Lexey..sorry you are so low hun..i can only echo what the others have said...FF is such a great place to come for support but sometimes it feels too painful..hopefully after a little break you will feel like coming back..remember FF is a place of extreme sadness and total joy and i think we have all been in that dark place...you dont have to be upbeat all the time hun..   i do hope you start to feel better soon..
Mandy..i know we talk and i know your not feeling great but do hope your blood tests are good and you can move onto the mext phase  
Cat..hope your 2ww is going well and the 2ww demons are not setting in just yet.. lots of    for a lovely BFP!!
Lirac..think your due ET tommorow, so loads of luck to you for that hun...when are you back from spain? lovely to be able to chill before ET!   
Dawn..how you feeling hun? really hope your on the mend and you can start planning next tx! 
larkles..where are you now hun? do hope all is well with you...have you enjoyed your trip to Prague? they just had a feature about bees on the news..i thought of you..
Bron..great that you are on mat leave but awful your in so much pain..you poor thing, that must be rotten  
Diva..hows the business trip ? are you anywhere exciting? not long and you will be with the lovely penny..she will fill you full to the brim with PMA! are you coming straight back after ET??
Bonnie..how are you and the children? i bet paris is beautiful right now??
Lesley..sorry to hear about your headaches...hope they pass soon 
pen...so pleased your scan went well today, it must be awesome to see so much detail of your baby..fascinating! and glad it has put your mind at rest  
RSMUM..how are you hun?? hope things are starting to look brighter though know its early days..I think your from N wales..i hail from Flintshire originally!
Jaydi..you poor thing, your wrist sounds really painful! dont overdo it hun! cant believe your 24 weeks!    your doing great..i loved the idea of you wearing that top to your in-laws with I LOVE MY BUMP on it!  
Laura..hope your feeling reassured about the earlier c - section..I guess they have lots of experience with twinnies...your little girls will be fantastic! have you done lots of baby shopping??  
Mrs Bunny..wish we could get a dog, i would live one but live in a flat so not to practical plus the cat would be so jealous he would probably kill the dog!    i hope you get one..itd be so therapeutic!
alma-may..hope you find some exercise that suits you..bit scary to think labour is like running a marathon! i couldnt get to the end of the road without panting....i better get in shape before next tx!  
LML..fab that you have a date for your next scan! it sounds fantastic the work you do at the lab rescue centre.lovely.. i used to do dog walking for the RSPCA..  i must start that again..
tinklebunny..your clinic sounds like it has great success rate! where is it? good luck for when you start again!
skirtgirl...lots of luck for ET! not long now...your lining sounds good!  
sasha..are you feeling better hun? hope so!
Bluebell..hope your well?
Crusoe..sorry to hear your little boy is teething...ouch! hope you had a  nice easter with him..do you have lots of plans with him for the summer?
hi to everyone and sorry if ive missed anyone.i really hopei dont loose this post!! 
all well with me...I went to GP today and he has ordered lots of level one immune bloods which im really pleased about...i have decided for now not to go down the NK route but who knows in the future..really hope next atttempt will be successful! not sure when i will go next but serum is having loads of BFPs at the mo...DIVA!! which is fab! dp seems a bit better..the weather has been so lovely today hasnt it...i had the day off..fantatsic
right girls, am off now so nighty night and talk soon
love pobby xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Morning everyone - hope it's a lovely where you are as it is here...

Just a quickie as got a bored labrador who's walk is late this morning  

FANTASTIC news on your scan Pen -  

Just wishing Lirac all the best for ET today...         

Was getting quite stressed waiting for the 12 week scan, also bit worried as no longer feeling sick  ... so booked a naughty extra scan this morning - everything GREAT - looks like proper baby, rather than tadpole which we saw a few weeks ago, jumping around, hiccups - AMAZING!! NOW I have to start believing I'm pregnant!! Best 50 quid I ever spent... Still have 12 week scan next week, but can enjoy the wait a bit more... 

Thanks for all the support. Hope the sunshine helps everyone have a good day...

LML  xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

tinklebunny..your clinic sounds like it has great success rate! where is it? good luck for when you start again!


Pobby my clinic is in South Africa. i fly out on the 14/5 for treatment ET on the 21/05, thank you for wishing me luck.


----------



## RSMUM

Pobby - what a brilliant long post! And thanks so much for thinking of me. I'm doing ok, have had a few wobbly days and telling my DD wasn't the easiest one - bless her soul, she looked so sad.. ...have had the usual headaches coming off the steroids though -   just awful - who else is suffering from them, Lesley? was it you saying you'd had them? and Almamay? And I've been on a really low dose.anyway..

Just wanted to wish Lirac and Cat the best of luck   

and send congrats to the girls who've had wonderful scans - Pen, it must have been such a relief after your scary 12 week one...and LML - liked the fact you booked a sneaky one - I was lucky in a way as my DH was away during the week so coudn't ever make the NHS scans so I had a perfect excuse for loads of private ones too...

oops better go..

anyway, just wanted to say HI to you all

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Skirtgirl

Rsmum  good to hear from you. Sorry about the headaches but it does explain why I had them so bad after my m/c so I feel your pain. I hope each day that passes gets a little bit easier for you.


----------



## Skirtgirl

Forgot to say    to Pen and lml for youe scan results!!!!

Sounds good Lirac hope the 2ww passes quickly for you.


----------



## roze

Sounds positive, Lirac, I hope the 2ww passes quickly for you and you have a big fat + at the end of it!


Hi to everyone else,

roze x


----------



## Laura68

Lirac - great news!  What a brilliant result.  I know IB only freeze the absolute highest grade of embryos, so your two frosties must be good 'uns.


----------



## Laura68

Whoops, posted before I was ready!

LML - I would have done the same as you definitely!  Sometimes you just need that bit of extra reassurance, as the weeks before the 12 week scan go the slowest of the whole pregnancy.  Brilliant news your bean is now a baby and you will see him/her again in just over a week.  

RSMum - lovely to see you posting.  Sorry that it was hard to break the news to your DD and hope your horrible steroid headaches go soon.

Tinks - are you going back to the same clinic as last time?  I remember you were unhappy and thought they'd used frozen eggs.  Is that still the case, or did you find out something different?  Either way, your tx will soon be here again, so wishing you the very best in the run up to your departure.

Cat - hope you made it home safe and sound from Norway.  When do you test?  Hope all's good with you and sending you lots of    

Hello Pobby!  Great to hear from you.  You always manage to do fantastic posts, even though you say you lost the first one!  In answer to your quesiton, no I haven't bought a thing for the babies.... apart from a chest of drawers for their room.  We've started to choose a few things, but still keep thinking it's too early to make the big purchases.  I think we'll start in a couple of weeks - well we'll have to won't we....  Good news about your GP helping you out.  So your level one immune tests cover what?  And when you say you're not going down the NK route, do you mean you won't be tested, or you won't have steroids?  Sorry can't remember exactly what you've had done before.  Really really hope Penny can work her magic for you.  Did she have any thoughts on why this last tx didn't work?  Glad to hear your DH is bearing up.  Well done for bouncing back - you're doing really well.

Hello to everyone else.

Love Laura


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning Laura

yes I'm going back to the same clinic and it's not long now. they will be using frozen eggs but i am quite optimistic this time round. we have 'sorted' what i was not happy with.

when you start buying furniture for babies room have a look at Dunelms they have lovely solid wooden drawers good value for many as well and looks good.

love to all xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello everyone... am LOVING this sunshine, and walking the dog in the woods full of bluebells and birdsong...

Bit off-topic, but last night I tried to log on to ff - I just type in 'fert' then the whole link pops up in the address bar, and I click on that... except that last night, it took me to the Ferret Trust website - twice!!!    I really was clicking on the ff link, but ferrets kept popping up!!!!?? 

Hope you are all doing ok today...

LML


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

LML - So glad that you got to see your littlie in advance of next week's scan - £50 for peace of mind sounds very reasonable!  How are the ferrets?

RSMum - I can really sympathise with the headaches and hope yours are on the way out, I've had them for the last two weeks, but only four more days and then I'm hoping I'll be headache free next Tuesday!

Roze - Hope your horrid holiday is a distant memory and you are settling into being pregnant!

Lexey - thinking of you - hugs.

Cat - Hope you are staying sane during the 2ww, and good luck for testing.

Lirac - glad that transfer went smoothly yesterday and you have frosties too - it's great you got to see all your embies too.  

Dawn - Hoping your spots are gone and that AF arrives - you have been so patient with all the delays.

Jaydi - Curtain queen!  Hope the wrists are holding up!

Almamay - I am thrilled for you - 24 weeks - well done!!!  

Bonnie - How's the driving coming along?  Hope everyone is well and you are getting lovely sunshine with no mossies!

Sasha - Hope you have caught up on your sleep and kicked the flu into touch. 

Pen - Great news from this scan, so pleased for you.

Laura - Another week chalked up, now only 10 weeks until you meet your girls!! Wow!

Mrs Bunny - I'm thinking along the same doggy lines as you it seems!  Cockerpoo is my preferred breed as they are virtually non moulting and I someone I used to work with breeds them.

Diva - Hope the business trip has settled down a bit and you're not missing HK too much!  You'll be in Athens next week!

Pobby - Hope the level 1 tests give you some answers - mine didn't show anything, it was only when I moved up to the level 2 that the NK issue raised it's head.

Tinkelbunny - Good luck with your next cycle - and glad you have sorted out your frozen egg worry with your South African clinic.

Skirtgirl - good lining, way to go!  Fingers crossed for your cycle.

I don't have my blood test results yet - am due to talk to Dr Gorgy later this afternoon, so I still don't know if the intralipids and mega steroids did anything for my last cycle.  Kind of hope they have so that it's cheaper when I go back for my frosties on the new protocol my clinic are trying with me, but also kind of hope that they haven't so I have a reason for it not working last time!  Contrary eh?

Lots of love to everyone - hope the sun is shining on you wherever you are!

Lesley xxx


----------



## RSMUM

oh Lesley  if I'm having headaches after 2mgs a day you must be in agony you poor thing..b.t.w. - what are intralipids? or is it too complicated to explain?!


----------



## cat68

Hi Lesley,LML,Tinklebunny, Laura, Roze, Skirtgirl, Deb, Pobby,DivaB,Pen, Newday,Bluebell, Jaydi and everyone else I've missed, sorry, will catch up with personals later I promise!!! 

I got back from Norway on Sunday night, had the day off Monday as had to catch up with unpacking, washing tidying up etc. Now on day 7 of 2ww. Was feeling quite negative yesterday as no symptoms but today the sore boobies and twinges in the ovary area have made an appearance so feel a bit more PUPO!! I feel so tired as just finished the Zita West IVF relaxation CD and always tend to drop off. As therapy I have wrote a diary on the member treatment thread which has given me some sanity and a useful outlet for my emotions at the moment. Please God let it work this time 

Lirac- Good luck on the 2ww, it's so nailbiting isn't it. Sounds like you got excellent quality blasts and frozen ones as well. great stuff. Mine were 4 cells (hopefully many cells now) when they were transferred.

catch you later
Cat xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Cat it all sounds good. but no rushing around for our PUPO girl, go put your feet up and give your embies a good chance xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Ladies   

Sorry have been awol, I just don't have the time anymore to sit and read, now spring is on her way have heaps of gardening and soul seaching to do  

No personals-am just dashing in to say huge congrats to Roze, well done for keeping everyone in suspence, I really thought it was a neg hence you not posting but didn't realise you were away   so happy for you

I'm moving on for a bit and won't be able to be on here anymore for a while, am sure everyone on here understands, without ff I would be so mixed up with emotions so am so grateful for everyone's help over the years, I'll be back to check up on my lovely abroadies that have bumps and those that will have bumps to be

Lots of love to all    

Larkles
xxxxxx

Ps having my psychic surgery this weekend


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Larkles no you can't go. we are here for you and understand that a time away from ff might be what you need, but we are all wishing you well and praying that the surgery works for you.

love to all xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Wow DivaB - that seems to have come round quickly - all the best for a lovely lining and fabby ET on Wednesday!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning lovely abroadies,

DivaB gosh that has come around quick!  Tons of love and hugs coming your way will have everything crossed for you.  Enjoy Athens and those mad kitties!  

Cat lovely to hear from you, hope the 2ww isn’t driving you too nuts. Symptoms are a funny thing I have had loads some times and none at all others so its difficult to know what really is going on in there. However, its great that you are feeling PUPO and enjoying your wait so keep that positive hat on those twinges definitely sound positive!  Take care, sending you lots of sticky vibes     

Larkles, so sad to hear you are taking some time out I will miss you. You have always been so wonderfully supportive and encouraging to me personally but the board as a whole.  I do understand the need to take a step back though and have done it many times myself.  We will all be thinking of you and do drop by just to say hello from time to time so we know you are OK.  Good luck with the physic surgery this weekend!    

Lesley lovely to see you posting too. How did you get on with Dr. Gorgy?  Hope you have some answers and hope for your lovely frosties next time around   

LML good for you for having that extra cheeky scan, must have been lovely for you seeing your little one and you get to see them again next week how great!  Glad your early months are going well for you, keep well!  How are your symptoms are you having any sickness/tiredness?

Lirac thinking of you on your 2ww!  Hope you are hanging in there!   

Thanks to everyone for you best wishes following our scan, I keep popping back to look at our lovely pictures   Feeling great!

Hope you all have a great weekend!

Pen
xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

larkles I can understand you need a break and hope it wil help you. Good luck with the psychic surgery, it  sounds interesting!

Diva have  a great time in Athens and fingers crossed for ET hopefully we can keep each other same(or not on the 2ww!!)


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Nice to catch up!!

Lexey- So sorry to hear that you have been ill coming off the meds.  Thinking of you hun and hoping that you feel better soon. Thanks for the pm you are such a thoughtful girl 

Pen-Hope that your pg is going well hun 

DivaB- All the best for Athens and seeing Penny. Hope that your lining is lush and ET goes well 

Lirac- Good luck on the 2ww fellow buddy, it's all going amazingly slow 

Laura- How are your lovely twinnies doing? Must be so exciting for you, not long before you will hold them in your arms 


Pooby- Hope that your results come through for your immune tests. whatever you decide to do next I wish you all the best 

Larkles- I understand your need to stay away from FF for a while. Sometimes it gets too much and you need to try and forget about IVF for a while. We will miss you hun as you are a great source of support and encouragement for everyone, although you have been through so much you always think of others.  

Lesley- Good luck with your blood test results. I hope that when you decide to have FET everything works out for you 

LBL- Hope that your 12 week scan goes well, wishing you all the best 

Hi to Deb, Tinklebunny Skirtgirl Roze and anyone else I've missed.

Thanks for all of your best wishes for my 2ww. Didn't feel so good yesterday as I had sharp stabbing pains in my back side and ovary area all day and had a funny turn when I got home from work. I went all hot and thought that I was going to pass out but luckily lay down and the felt a bit better after a few mins. was supposed to be going out to a friend's birthday do but didn't feel up to it. The trails and tribulations of the 2ww it drives you to distraction doesn't it.?

Anyway hope you have a good weekend abroadies 

Cat xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

This will be a short one as my laptop has turned its toes up, and the one Im using now turns apostrophes and hyphens into question marks, so apologies in advance for lack of punctuation on this post, as its more confusing to have question marks all over the place - should make for an interesting read anyway.

Cat  The last part of the 2ww always seems like time is standing still, and when test day comes, you dont want to. That hot/funny turn thing is something Ive had in the past and I put it down to the meds. Fingers crossed for you and hoping for your BFP announcement next week.

Lirac  Hope the 2ww gremlins are staying in their boxes, everything crossed for you too.

RSMum  Thinking of you.  Hope the headaches have gone?  Intralipids is an alternative to IVig that some clinics in the USA have had success with,  It is a high protein mixture of egg and soya and is an intravenous nourishment normally given to people who are in intensive care.  Goodness knows how someone came across the fact that it reduces NK levels.  Only costs 350 per bag instead of the 1500 that IVig does.

Almamay  Loved seeing you yesterday.

Jaydi  Look after that wrist.  Left handed mousing seems to be working very well though.

Larkles  Hope your psychic surgery goes well this weekend.  Looking forward to hearing about it when you feel ready to come back on here.  

Lexey  Hope you are feeling better soon.  Take care of yourself.

My meeting with Dr Gorgy was very interesting, the repeat test confirmed that my NK level was down to 16%, but thats not quite enough as it should be at a maximum of 15% and preferably much lower, even though people have managed to get pregnant with levels in the 15 to 20% range, its very rare.  So, the frostie run will definitely be on a mix of high dose steroids (deep joy) intralipids and IVig.    He also said that the mild IVF protocol that Chania want me to try next time (with no egg collection) is one that he has had success with on ladies with multiple failures, and he will monitor me before I go.  All sorted then. I just need September to arrive.

Right, so much for a short post, off to mow the lawn before it rains.  Hope you all have a fantastic weekend.

Lots of love  

Lesley xxx


----------



## Luisa8

Hi Abroadies!! 
Sorry I havent posted for yonks. I've been busy starting a new job and then my parents have been staying with me for the past month so with one thing and another I haven't had chance to post....although I have been trying to keep up on everyones news.

Lots and lots of luck to Cat and Lirac. Hope you are both coping with the dreaded 2ww, that the time passes quickly and you both get some fantastic news at the end of it     

Lexey- Was sorry to read about what a tough time you are having. I agree with what the others have said. Its good to have a break from FF every now and then, it can get a bit much sometimes. But as long as you know everyone will be here for you when you feel a bit better or if you ever need us.   

Laura- So pleased to hear everythings progressing well with you. Ooooo you haven't got that long to go at all now have you? I bet you're so excited. Did you ever manage to squeeze in that holiday you and DH? Thanks for asking about me.

Lesley- How are things ? What was this about mild ivf? Think I missed a post. Is that with your own eggs? Is that the way you're going to try next in September? Have you decided to go for the IVIg next time then? One thing I dont understand (actually there's more that one ) Do you know when is it possible to do intralipids instead of ivig? To cut costs I mean. Do they usually recommend both? Sends me  all this immune stuff.

Diva- All the luck in the world for your ET next week. Im thinking of going with Serum for my next try. It's there or Reprofit. Ive got an appointment for Feb 10 with Rep but Im thinking if I can try before then I'll be going with Penny. Maybe you know.... Ive heard Penny doesnt really keep frosties. But what happens then if there are say 5 embies? I dont really understand...

Skirgirl- Your ET must be coming up soon too so lots and lots of luck to you too  

Pobby- Glad to hear you're getting level 1 tests done. Take it one step at a time. Its so much to take in and get your head around all this immune stuff....I know Im not there yet!! Did you ever meet with Dr Gorgy in the end? When are you thinking of trying again?

Mrs Bunny- Hi there! Have you had any thoughts on trying again or are you having a bit of time out? Hope you are well. 

 to Pen Pos, Almamay, Jaydi, Newday, LML, Tinkelbunny, Crusoe and anyone else I have missed out. It's so hard to keep up with everyone but Im ging to try a bit harder cos the support is important.

As for me, well like I said Ive started this new job which is only for 6 months. By then I should have got some cash together and then I'm thinking of trying again. So its a long wait ahead. If it was up to me I'd be on the case now. Im actually ovulating at the mo (first time in loooong time after so much tx and being on pill beforehand) Its kind of a sad reminder of being infertile. Not sure if you'll know what I mean. I've had both tubes removed you see but would love to have that remote hope each month. Dont suppose anyone's ever heard one of those "miracle" stories of the egg doing a high jump into the uterus......  
As for the immune stuff (after being told I need it all ) I think Ive more or less decided to go for it all next time. Cash permitting obviously. So that'll mean Humira, Steroids, LIT, Intralipids/IVIg (havent sussed these yet) You name it really...... I just dont want the feeling of "what if" if it still doesnt work.
On another note... cos need to shut up now before you all start nodding off . Me and DH have started or are about to start the ball rolling re adopting. We had our 1st app and have all the paperwork but here in spain its a veeeerrrry long process... worse than in the UK. 

Thats all for now. 
Love to all
Kath xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Kath - Nice to see you back on Abroadies.  I know the immune stuff is a lot to get your head round, and have PMd you.

Just to clarify for anyone else who's interested - the mild IVF for my frostie cycle will just be the drug protocol - there won't be any egg collection, but timing wise the frosties will go back as if there had been.

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## Birchie

Sorry to barge in on you all ladies, I just wanted to put a lucky charm on for Diva. Really do wish you all the luck in the world my love. I'll be thinking of you


----------



## bron11

hi All - Short post as lacking in energy to do personals but just wanted to catch up with all that is going on and wish EVERYONE all the best.  

I had my app on Fri at hospital and junior still breach - they want to try and turn him next week (on my 40th birthday of all days) but I am not sure how I feel about this - handed a leaflet to explain procedure but that was about all that was said.  I have to say that I feel I now have no control or say in what is happening and not given time to discuss or make decisions.  An half hour app turned into 4 hours as my blood pressure was sky high and had to be monitored.  I was concerned i was developing preeclampisa esp as i have started being physically sick again and had other symptoms along with this.  6 hours sleep in the last two days - so fed up now, I wish they would just deliver junior now who weighs around 6lb 2.  Me moan over.  

I will check in with yous all later in the week.

Take care all Bronw xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Diva when is et scheduled for? I think it should be this week?? You have to be confident this time as I need you to keep me going through the 2ww!! I am not confident either btw. But someone has to start the BFP's coming in so why not us?? Fingers crossed for your scan though and transfer.

Bron sorry you are having such a rough time, the last weeks can be miserable can't they. I have heard of lots of babies that turn right at the last minute so you may be ok, if not I am sure your midwife will do what is best for you and your baby. The absolute best thing you can do is relax as much as you can and stay firm and calm about your wishes.  Fingers crossed JR pops out really soon. 6lb 2oz is a great weight and more than either of mine and they were fine.

I am just madly cleaning the house as my mum is coming to look after the children while we are in Spain. Also did anyone else have a strong metalic taste in their mouth on progynova?? It is driving me mad and only goes away when I eat!! hence have put on a few lb's!!


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

What a soggy morning. Hope you're all snuggly and dry. The dog was not impressed this morning - she much prefers sunbathing. She even barks at the sky when the sun goes in. Yes our neighbours love us. 

Larkles - hope your surgery was everything you hoped for this weekend and the gardening is healing you too  Will miss you on Abroadies and will be thinking of you and hoping all is going well for you.

Bron - sorry you're still not feeling well. It must be miserable. Hugs to you 

Diva - so excited for you this week hun, I'm crossing everything    Enjoy Athens. You will love having the transfer with Penny - she makes it a very special experience.  
Thanks for the tip about the wrist band for my tendonitis - I got a great one by Elastoplast and it's made a big difference. Cheers.

Birchie - HI!  How are those fabby girls of yours? We've found out we're having a girl 

Lesley - Well done finishing the steroids    - what a marathon that has been this time. So rotten about the constant bad heads - you are such a star still posting when you've been feeling grotty. Big hugs to you - I hope this week you are free!!  
Yes my left-handed mouse action is coming on amazingly well - I was so uncoordinated at first but all that ebay practice has certainly paid off  Curtain Queen? Well yes I do feel a bit smug I've made them myself.  I'm so pleased your meeting with Dr Gorgy went so well. It's all very exciting. 

Kath - hope the new job is going well. I so know what you mean about still hoping for a miracle every month - I don't have tubes either but that feeling it might happen didn't go away. The strangest one was going for a lining scan and looking at the screen hoping there was a little embie there tucked away  Big hugs to you and your high jumping eggs.  It's great you are planning your cycle for later this year. You are so young!! Lucky you.

Cat - how are you doing? I'm crossing everything for you. Hope you're feeling better and no more aching ovaries.   

Lexey - sending you love and hugs 

Skirtgirl - good luck!  And eating is good 

Pen - loved your scan pic 

Rsmum - hope you're doing ok. I've been thinking of you. Hope your headaches have cleared now - it's not fair is it? 

Tink - good luck! Only a few more weeks. 

Roze - hope all is going well for you. Is it your scan soon? So exciting. 

Lirac - your embies sound just perfect and fab news about the frosties too (for siblings!). Hope you're feeling good on the 2ww.   

LML - so thrilled to hear about your scan - what a good idea. Enjoy your scan this week. 

Pobby - my in-laws wouldn't know where to look if I wore that t-shirt!  That would be so funny. Hey well done getting your GP to do the first set of blood tests for you - that's brilliant. My GP is quite good too but doesn't know how to interpret the results for sticky blood and immune problems for IVF so I then took my results to an immune specialist who scanned through them all and told me loads of things I didn't know plus spotted which other tests were missing. Can't believe that 2 months later I was pregnant! My friend, who saw him after me, is pregnant too after years of miscarriages - these experts really know their stuff don't they? Well I guess they wouldn't be experts otherwise ! Duh. Good luck with it all.

Mrs B - how is the puppy search going?  Can't wait to hear all about it. 

AlmaMay - I heard going swimming is good for pregnancy fitness - and swimming on your back with float. Also yoga or pilates for pregnancy. I'm going to a yoga class and it's been really good. Funny scene though - a procession of bumps heading off to the loo throughout the class! I don't know about the weeks/months thing - it doesn't really add up does it? I found a trimester calculator online and it said there were 3 different ways to divide up the weeks - so I was none the wiser. Anyway around 27 weeks is the 3rd trimester. http://www.baby2see.com/trimester_calculator.html

Crusoe - hope the toddler classes are starting up now and you two can have some fun. Thinking of you.

Laura - so great you have seen the top guy at the hospital. And now you have a date! Amazing.

Dawn - how are you feeling now are you all clear?

Love to Sasha, Bonnie, Mandy, Bloobs, Giggly, HEM and all Abroadies 

Me? All is going well. I'm really believing this is happening now and being brave and doing some shopping and getting ready. I've become addicted to ebay! Never thought I would. It's just not so overwhelming as going to the shops and I love a bargain. I don't have any friends or family with young children to pass things on to me so we're starting from scratch. It's strange to think everyone who started trying the same time as us now has kids at juniors. I have in my mind they didn't have any faith we'd get pregnant so didn't keep anything for us - and that's why I love you Abroadies - you kept me going and believing we could get here. Ah I'm going to start welling up now.  I can feel our little girl moving a lot now which is helping me get excited. We're having a 4d scan on Saturday - can't wait. 

Love to all

Jaydi xxx

/links


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Jaydi - you will LOVE the scan!


----------



## Skirtgirl

Diva I am ignoring the whole Swine flu even though they now have it in spain. 
I fly out tomorrow for et on wed. Nothing is up, I am just not sure how much strength I have for another 2ww, they are getting worse as they go by, this is number 8. From the odds you can see why I dont feel confident.This is a fet as well which I know is less likely to work .The cycle in Nov which was a lowish bfp and then slowly limped on for 9 weeks before giving up the fight over christmas had more of an effect on my than I would like to admitt.

However as of tomorrow I will be calm and confident. I will eat well and meditate, I will talk to my embies and visualise then in my arms. Then when it doesn't work I will cry and eat cake for 2 days before giving my 2 the BEST birthday party ever and booking us a lush summer holiday!!!

Isn't the weather pants today! hope it changes soon I have 4 loads of washing to dry.


----------



## RSMUM

Skrtgrl - hang in there hun - I think FET's stand just as much chance of working  - how many embies have you got on ice?!

Yes, my plan was to eat healthily and talk to the embies etc.. but for some reason this last one I ate appallingly - craved cakes and biscuits - mad I know!   I so feel for you hun - you are right, these 2ww's do seem to get harder to cope with..   

will be thinking of you on Wed     

Take care

XX


----------



## Tinkelbunny

skirtgirl what meds are you on for your FET?

i'm on Buseralin, the Proginova, Prednisilone a weel before taking Proginova and asprin as well as vits. my clinic but only i've bothered them have suggested that i go on prednisilone a week before starting Proginova...zap all those killer cells. but don't get me wrong i dont have a high count i'm only giving my FET the best fighting chance. 

can't think why you on number 8 there has to be something missing. saying that i'm on number 6.

i've also had a complete change in lifestyle, am so calm and relaxed this time, doing anything to make this one work.


----------



## Skirtgirl

RSMUm, that is what I do usually eat junk and wonder why I put on weight!!!  We have 9 snow babies waiting for us so fingers crossed.

Tinklebunny, I had cerotide inj to start then progynova,today I start gestone inj, then on et day will add in aspirin, clexane and prednisolone.
I had 3 cycles (all chem pregs)before they knew about killer cells, 4th cycle with tmt for kc's gave me twins then 2 more goes and 2 more chem pregs. Then realised no more eggs so had I DE cycle and miscarried at 9 weeks! so that makes 7 and number 8 is just around the corner.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

skirtgirl

how much prednisolone will you be on? you should be on 25mg

also i was put on prednisolone a week before ET (10mg), get your doc to allow you to go on them earlier. it's not going to affect your hormones but will get an early start on eradicating those killer cells.

i am also going to insist on a higher dose of Prog and oest three days before ET, i will ask for the eost patches over and above the proginova. the ARGH does not want your prog to drop below 150. mine after ET last time was below that so i don't want to play catchup and increase my meds, i want to rather be reducing my meds than increase them to try and prevent a loss.

i have been down regulating since 21/03 and AF was due Friday still no sign of her and i am as regular as ever, am worried it might delay treatment and I've got plane tickets booked and paid for...bugger.


----------



## Skirtgirl

I am on 10mg of prednisolone, was on 5mg for my sucessful cycle. so dont think I will be upping it this time. I have had the dosage checked by several dr's. if it doesn't work I will be getting a 3rd opinion. They actually said my results dont really inducate a need for it but there is no harm in it so are letting me take it!!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hello all,

Just a quick catch up and hello to some of you lovely ladies  

Cat, how are you doing on your 2ww you cant have much longer to wait, when are you testing? Sending you lots of love and hugs and everything crossed for a BFP   

Lesley good to hear your meeting went well. Those NK cells levels sound much improved but great that they will be continuing and improving your protocols to give you the very best chance for next time. Lovely to hear you still sounding so upbeat but you always are so not surprised at all. Lots of love to you.   

Kath haven’t seen you for ages! Glad the new job is going well and that you are planning ahead both for another try and adoption. In the UK there is a ‘rule’ that you are not allowed to go for adoption within 6 – 12 months of any IVF treatment but a lot of people work around that. Is it that same in Spain?  Seems mad they put so many barriers in the way to try to stop people but I guess they are just trying to protect the children.  With so many bad parents in the world you think they would welcome those actively searching wouldn’t you.  Anyway lets hope it doesn’t come to that route for you.  Nice to see you posting.  

DivaB I know you are not feeling positive and understand that so many disappointments can sap you of any positivity but we are all routing for you as Dr Penny will no doubt be. Hope your lining scan comes back nice and juicy, keep the faith sweetheart.  

Lovely Bron so sorry to hear you are in so much discomfort and worry. I don’t know anything about turning breach babies but hopefully the midwife can sort things out for you, baby is a great weight already!  Try to take things easy and get your feet up for some rest if you can. We are all thinking of you and hoping things sort themselves out - there are certainly loads of stories about baby turning themselves just in time for delivery. Sending you lots of love  

Skirtgirl sending you some positive vibes too. Again totally understand why you cannot summon them yourself at the moment but no one knows why sometimes things come together and sometimes they don’t.  Hoping this next one for you will be the one.   

Jaydi – so glad you liked my latest pic, I thought it was a great one too. We get to have another scan at 26 weeks so feel lucky that we get to see our little one more often than most.  So pleased to hear about all your shopping and yes Ebay is addictive! Cant wait to see your 4D scan pics! 

Not much news from me, bump is getting bigger and rounder so I don’t think I just look fat anymore which is nice!  Had a good visit to the midwife on Thursday and BP and everything fine even got some dates for our antenatal classes which is lovely.  

Had my second pregnancy yoga class this morning and had a bit of an ‘accident’ at the end which threw me.  Got up after the relaxation phase and (sorry if TMI) felt myself getting wet down below, thought I had wee’d myself!  Not sure now that I hadn’t but felt it again this afternoon    Think it’s this heavy discharge I have seen mentioned during pregnancy but all a bit disconcerting as I haven’t had any really since I came off the horrible pessaries.  Has anyone else had this?  Typically I had really light coloured yoga pants on so despite rushing to the loo had to leave which was very embarrassing but at least it was the end of the class! Any similar episodes you could report will make me feel much happier, actually had a very quick panic as I thought OMG maybe my waters broke at 21 weeks!  Think I am OK just a bit worried and upset by it  

Hope everyone is doing well! Here's hoping this horrid rain will stop soon and bring the sun out again. 

Pen
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Lirac - Really hoping that you will get good news on Friday with your blood test and that this turns out to be an implantation bleed.  The meds are definitely supposed to keep AF at bay....

Bron - I am sorry you are still in pain and not able to sleep - it must be awful.  I hope your little one turns round soon and gets ready for an easy entrance into the world.

Diva - Home for double HK, what good timing!  Safe travels off to Athens, and everything is crossed for your transfer.  Can't believe you got pulled at the airport for having had a late night out with smokers!  Oh, and I'm no staying on steroids until the next cycle, I've been weaning off them for the last three weeks as I was on such a high dose and it takes 3 days for every 5mg....

Skirtgirl - Good luck to you for this cycle, hope your lining is lovely and bungey for your embies.  Fingers are firmly crossed for you too.

Tinkelbunny - You have obviously done a lot of research for your next cycle and I hope it all goes well for you - it will be here before you know it.

Pen - Sorry that your yoga class was a little traumatic - straight off to Ebay for you to buy a black pair of yoga  trousers so you are safe from now on.  The discharge thing happened to stepdaughter too, and I know it's worrying, but she was told its normal.

RSMum - How are you doing? Have your headaches gone?

Nothing much happening at the moment - looking forward to feeling normal when these pesky steroids are finally out of my system - planning all kinds of mischief to celebrate!

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Abroadies

I was going to do a long post but think our lovely Lexey has done it all for me   , thanks love for your lovely thoughts and pm's       

Lirac-so hope it's not over for you, you in my prayers 

Love to everyone and will finish my long post to you all in a few days

Larkles
xx


----------



## bron11

Morning everyone.

Thanks for all good wishes and support, really appreciate it.

Lirac - hope things turn out positive for you.

Pen - i have had heavy discharge on occasions throughout my preg, extra hormones we are carrying, so I don't think you have to much to worry about.  Talk to your midwife if your concerned.  Glad you bump getting bigger and that you are enjoying yoga.

Diva, Skirtgirl, Tinnkerbell - fingers crossed for forthcoming treatments, transfers.  Really hope it all works out for yous.

Lexey - glad your feeling better.

Rsmum - hope headaches have improved, and your keeping sane!

Hope everyone else is well.  

Bron xx


----------



## RSMUM

Pen - I had the same thing happen to me - really not nice and quite scary but it's all the hormones going nuts

Leslye, Lexey and all who have asked after me - I'm ok - the girls are well and happy - R has a friend over for tea tonight so she's excited. I'm having horrid car troubles though - just can't get on with the new car and it broke down again - second time in about a month - the hire car I got is an automatic - I almost cried when I got in it - SO much more relaxing to drive!! DH has sold our old cars on Ebay but is away so I'm having to deal with the buyers - not my cup of tea at all - then the garage rang yesterday to say they couldn't find anythign wrong with my car and I'll just have to wait and see if it happens again -     GREAT eh?!

anyway, just popping on to reassure Pen and to say Hi to you all and sending sticky ibes and nice-thick-linig vibes to those who need it

 

XX


----------



## RSMUM

..and to apologize for the bad spelling..trying to do too many things at once - as usual!


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Lexey sending you some love, yes you are right this is the only place we are truly understood xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Lirac, so sorry about the bleeding, must be scary for you. But it might not be the end. Keeping everything crossed for you, take it easy   

Lexey, good to see you posting again. I was a bit like that, saying I was taking a break from FF (which I did and still am to a certain extent) but then it was only a couple of weeks and I just had to post again! I absolutely love what you said about being in an AA meeting in a pub - I can certainly identify with that one    Lots of love to you xxxx

RSMUM, have been thinking of you a lot, hope you're getting on ok. Sorry about all the car trouble, this isn't what you need at the moment! But maybe it's taking your mind off other things.  

Skirtgirl - you're on your way now! Sending lots of love and      

DivaB, hope your lining's nice and thick and juicy so you can be with Penny asap!       

Lesley, how brilliant it is for you that Dr G is backing up the protocol suggested by the Chania clinic! That must be giving you an extra dose of hopefulness! And great too that he's willling to monitor you. It was certainly worthwhile having the NK test done - you're so nearly there but have seen the need to continue with the steroids and intralipids and adding the IVig is bound to have an additional effect  - this is really positive news.
So are you going to get a cockerpoo? I've looked at pictures of them and some are so cute and some look a bit strange! But it must help if you know a breeder. I've been doing loads of cocker spaniel puppy research - I didn't realise it was so complicated to find a breeder that would have puppies at the time you want to get them! And then there are waiting lists to go on! And deciding what colour to go for too. Can't wait to hear about the fabby things you'll be doing post steroids!

LML, so glad that your cheeky scan was reassuring! Great news.

Pen, hope you've been reassured about your 'accident'. It must have been worrying for you. I'm sure this type of thing will have happened to other girls in the class so don't be too embarrassed. Have you made friends with other pregnant ladies there - are there any at the same stage as you?

Larkles, thinking of you and keeping  xxx

Bron, hope you're feeling a bit better and that your blood pressure isn't still so high. Sorry that you feel you're having no control over things - it must be so difficult to be strong when you've been in so much pain. Just a thought - my reflexologist says she's had success with turning babies when they're breach - goodness knows how this happens. Maybe it's a bit late now but reflexology might help calm a few of your other symptoms. Good luck xxx

Cat, hope you're doing ok on the 2ww, good luck for testing tomorrow   

Jaydi, feel free to wear that t-shirt on Thursday  

Tinkelbunny, a little AF dance for you       

Kath, sounds like you've been busy - hope you're enjoying the job and hope it brings the cash needed for your next attempt - immune therapy and all! 

Pobby, good luck with the blood tests - I initially had some tests with the GP, some of them took weeks and weeks to come back so be warned!

Dawn, hope you're ok, have the pox gone yet?

Roze, good luck for your scan, looking forward to hearing good news  

Hi to Laura, Alma May, Crusoe, Bluebell, Giggly, Sasha, Mandy and all abroadies

love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hello Mrs Bunny!



 Happy Birthday for yesterday 

 Hope you had a fabby time 

Love Jaydi xxx ​


----------



## Penelope Positive

Lirac so sorry to read your news, hope it is just some implantation bleeding as some of the others have mentioned, keeping everything crossed for you  

LesleyJ, Lexey, Bron, RSMum (so ‘glad’ to hear it happened to you too) Mrs Bunny thank you so much everyone for your concern and messages of support, I had it again in the night so much that it woke me up and I got really upset so my DH phoned the delivery suite and they said to bring me in just to check. I was so worried that my waters had broken early and something awful was happening.  

The hospital team were fantastic and checked everything out including doing an internal and a bedside scan and everything is fine! They are arranging for another full scan just to check my amniotic fluid levels but said all looks intact and very healthy and its just watery discharge that many women get. They did say I had done the right thing even though it was 3am when we went in they fully understood. All bears well for when our time comes.  Thanks for all your support, yet again FF has been a true place of information and love.

Lexey and Larkles lovely to see you both posting! Lexey we love your posts and are delighted you feel sufficiently ‘mended’ to be back where you belong, we will always be here for you! Larkles, cant wait to hear how your psychic surgery went and catch up on your other news, hope you are hanging in there.

Mrs Bunny lovely to see you on the board too, thank you for your kind words, You are probably right about others in the class but it was only my second one and I don’t feel very close to anyone there, everyone sort of keeps to themselves which is a shame and I am the smallest bump, lots of people in there 35+ weeks stage, I think the closest one is 27 weeks, still its got to be good for me and I will keep going, next time making sure I have black trousers on and probably sporting a lovely pad (Yuck but saves embarrassment!) Hope you are doing well! I cant believe we missed your birthday yesterday, Jaydi well spotted you!  Mrs B sending you massive belated hugs   

Thanks again everyone.

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Lexey, you are so funny !  "A few more weeks of dribblin "    So pleased you are still posting !

Pen, yippee, glad all OK.  As lexey says, just a few more weeks of dribblin !  I didn't have that but pregnancy does all sorts of strange things.  My most bizarre was little skin tags on my neck (quite common apparently - they came off after i had DD), and then also strange dark crusty skin on my nipples (yukkkkkk !!!!) that also came off after she was born.  Wierd !  Hope all plain sailing for you now !

Lirac, so sorry you have all this worry with the bleeding. It is so frightening.      Wishing you all the very best.

Mrs Bunny         I will get round to replying to your lovely PM very soon.  I want to be able to have enough time so that I can settle down and have a real wallow in writing to you.  Happy birthday for yesterday.  Go on, spill the beans ... what did you get up to ?

  to Cat and anyone else in the 2WW.

   to Skirtgirl and for a bumper lining that behaves for you. 

   to Crusoe, and her little family.

   to everyone else.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Mrs B - happy ex-birthday hun!!!!


----------



## ElleJay

Mrs B - belated Happy Birthday for yesterday!  I hope you were thoroughly spoiled by your family all day long, you deserve it anyway, but even more so on a birthday!  

RSMum - What a pain with that new car - have you tried Googling what is happening to it - you might find out something that the garage don't know from one of the many car forums that are out there.

Bloobs - love to you.

Lexey - you always make me laugh!

Larkles - Hope everything went well at the weekend.

Bonnie - Are you out there?  Hope you are all ok.

Finally - I actually have less of a headache today, my third day with no steroids - but have just come back from acupuncture, so that might be playing a part in it too... forgotten what this felt like!

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## Jaydi

What a lot of chat   when did I last post was it weeks ago?  No it was yesterday!  

Lirac - so sorry you have this worry with the bleeding.   I really hope it's your embies implanting near a capillary and it's caused some bleeding but all is well.  AF aching is normal in early pregnancy too so it's not easy to know from that.  Good luck for Friday.  

Diva - can't believe you got stopped at the airport after a night out!  Good luck this week - I'm thinking of you.  Hope your scan was perfect today.

Skirtgirl - Bon Voyage!   I know you feel the odds are against you after all you've been through but I hope the fact you have carried twins is a great sign - your body knows how to be pregnant.  Wonderful.  Crossing everything for you.  

Tink - good luck getting ready.  Hurry up AF!

Pen - it's good to hear from you.   So sorry to hear what you've been through.  Funnily enough I was watching my NCT dvd this morning and they talked about this happening.  Their advice was use pads!  Actually I'm impressed you even considered going to yoga without your tena ladies    You've been doing better than me.    Glad you've had the all clear from the hospital.  You must be shattered today.
My yoga class is a bit strange too - everyone keeping themselves to themselves.  I was reminded of being at school - the new first years being invisible to the older girls (3 trimesters)!  And you can't tell people's dates from the size of their bumps can you?  Everyone is different. 

Lesley - goodbye pesky steroids       Glad you are starting to feel better.  Phew!

Lexey - so great to see you posting.  Is the kettle on?  I'll have a cuppa with you.  You are so right about the AA in a pub    But somehow it works!  And the dribblin is true too    

Larkles - hope all is going well for you x

Bron - hope you've had a bit more sleep now.

Rsmum - what a nightmare with the car!  Poor you.  

Mrs B - maybe we can invent a few t-shirt slogans together    Happy Birthday-week.

Ash - congratulations on your BFP!  Wonderful news.  

Bluebell - ooooh thanks so much for telling me the neck things drop off - i thought I was turning into a 

I love being able to type again!  I felt so cut off not being able to use the computer.  DH is still massaging my arm and wrist for me - I'm so worried it will flare up again.

Big hugs everyone

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bluebell

Jaydi - they took a bit of persuasion, including some freezing off by the nurse at my GP, and twisitng and pulling !!!!!    Nice !  They never returned tho, which is a relief !  There is a mum I meet locally sometimes through a toddler group, and she still has them.  Would love to tell her she can get rid of them, but don't like to say !!  
Bloobs xxx


----------



## bluebell

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm baby oil, nice, now if that nice French bloke that Kylie went out with was around ... mmmmmmmmmmmm !!      
Bloobs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Skin tags and Olivier Martinez- now there's a connection I never thought I'd make! Glad you lot are the same as ever!! 

Am reading and running I am afraid, but love to you all and I am still reading when I get a mo. 

Massive abroadie hugs
love
Giggly
xx

PS Put up the cot today...


----------



## MrsBunny

Thanks a million for the birthday wishes girls!

I had a really nice day, (even though it was a Monday!), went out for lunch with DD1 and her lovely new hubby and in the evening met DH and DD2 for a meal. AND I didn't overdo the eating for once even with two meals out! And DH waited on me on Sunday, cooking a lovely roast dinner. Just realised my birthday was mainly about food. I did get some nice presents too that weren't food! I'm 48 now but how can I feel like I'm 48 with such a gorgeous young husband? (That's what he tells me anyway    )

Giggly, how exciting for you, putting up the cot!

Love to you all
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

DivaB

I'm also waiting for my AF, what a bugger I'm never late and it's a week over due. i think it's because I've been stimulating since 21/03, that is a long time and it might have delayed this AF. so worried as I'd want to start on meds for my DE in May. i don't have any signs of AF arriving and I can't be PG as I'm so old and have only one 'maybe' working tube. did a HPT and it said negative. wish things would be easy.

how are you doing? do you have your flights booked?  

love to all the ladies, sorry a bit of a me post.


----------



## bluebell

Diva, you are such a bright ray of sunshine, with such a cheery post despite such a frustrating time for you.  I do know that clinics vary as to the minimum lining thickness they will accept for tx.  IVIB weren't happy with 7mm, but my clinic here in UK says 7mm is fine.  Hope you get some answers.  It doe seem silly having a 2nd hysterocopsy in Athens when you have just had one here.  My only thuoght is that Penny could phone your UK clinic and they can talk to her about your results, so that maybe that could give Penny enough info.

Tinkelbunny, here's an AF dance for you.              

Bloobs xxxx


----------



## bluebell

I have tried to cut off that automatic neurological lightning flash that flies through my brain when I see a lovely painting, gorgeous outfit, jewellery, car, holiday, cosmetic surgery, shoes, sculpture etc - the automatic calculations.  In fact, there could be a new currency system.... "Excuse me please, can you tell me how much that painting costs?".  "Yes, madam, it's 3 DE cycles at IVI Barcelona madam.  We have this one here madam that costs just  1 DE cycle at Reprofit".

   

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Back again,

Thanks for your kind words everyone, Bloobs lovely to see you posting and sounding so cheery!  Yes I’ve got those skin tags on my neck too! 

Can’t really say that I feel everything is OK yet although I was feeling more positive yesterday.  My ‘dribbling’ is now more of a flood than a dribble and I am still worried.

I completely soaked through last night to the extent I left a wet mark on the sofa when I got up how embarrassing! Nothing overnight and then a big woosh again this morning and nothing again since about 9.30am.  Really quite worrying. I have put a phone call into my midwife just to talk things through with her but her phone is switched off (as always) so waiting for a call back.  I do have my scan appointment for Friday confirmed so will just have to see how things are in the next couple of days and try not to panic.  Having googled it there does seem to be a lot of people suffering from excessive discharge but I think this is more than excessive!  Just would like to hear from someone else who is soaking pads through.  Sorry for the me-post am a bit worried despite the hospital saying nothing to worry about.

Lesley glad to hear your headaches are easing off 

Jaydi, does your NCT dvd go into any detail on my problem would be really grateful if they mention quantitities! If you could share that info?

Giggly how exciting for you getting the cot set up, not long to go now, Do you know if you are having a boy or a girl or is it going to be a surprise?

DivaB so so sorry to hear your cycle is cancelled, 7mm does sound like a reasonable thickness but I guess Dr. P knows what she is doing. It must be so hard for you and I wish I could offer some advice but I don’t really know what to say. It does seem excessive having another hysto if you have just had one, has she justified why she wants another one so soon?  Bloobs idea is a good one of getting her to speak with your other clinic. Sending you lots of love and hugs    

Love to everyone else

Pen
xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Pen,  
Have you tried the 'Ask a midwife' section here on FF ?
Bluebell xx


----------



## ElleJay

Diva - I am so sorry that your cycle has been cancelled - this is just awful.  I would definitely prescribe choccy and Hagen Daz for now.   

I think Bloob's idea of Penny talking to the person who did your hysteroscopy over here is a good one to at least try, the gynaes usually take photos for their files, so maybe you can get copies of those to her as well.  Penny's hysteroscopy request comes from the fact that she doesn't trust the expertise of anyone else apart from her two Drs, because she has seen so many girls come to her with womb problems that should have been picked up and dealt with in previous hysteroscopies.  Can't blame her, but doesn't make it easy when you have shelled out a fortune on one recently.  And what is charged over here is a fortune.....

Pen - I missed you from my last post, bad Lesley - I am so sorry you are having such probs with this discharge, I do remember stepdaughter worrying about the quantity and going in to hospital to be checked too - with exactly the same result as you had.  I hope you hear back from your midwife soon.

Tinkelbunny - Hope AF plays ball and puts in an appearance soon for you.

Bonnie - Imagine that I'm right next to you in Paris giving you a huge hug.  

Giggles - lovely to see you on here, and even lovelier to see you are so close to meeting your littlie and have put their bed up in anticipation - milestone!

Mrs B - glad you have managed to extend your birthday to more than one day, I think that's a great idea and one we should all try this year!

I am very glad to report that I'm finally human again   (notice I didn't say normal!) steroids and headaches gone, and now I realise how bad I was feeling for the past three weeks as I have feeling OK to compare it with!  So glad that's behind me.

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

DivaB so sorry to hear that your treatment/cycle was cancelled. apologies I've missed an earlier post and am also a bit self absorbed because AF is not playing ball.

my GP won't do bloods and the one i was going to see as a private patient is on study leave big bugger.

managed to get a blood test done now had to walk to the otherside of town after a shout from my clinic because the wanted it done earlier, i thought you had to do them on day 2/3 of your AF.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Bloobs,

Yes I did, she basically just said go to the hospital and get it checked out which I have done but nothing further really.... am hoping that I am just over reacting, am just concerned about the quantity! 

Still no call from midwife....


----------



## Tinkelbunny

DivaB

if you can pick yourself up there is no excuse for the rest of us.

re the D/C there is a lady on the single board and shes not been able to recover as they have taken too much away.

if all goes well you we might be on the 2ww at the same time, that would be nice 'cause you are so up beat id need that to see me through.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh DivaB you have worried me now. I wasn't going to rush to the hosptial again as I have just been and they seemed to think there was nothing to worry about, do you really think I should go again?

Haven't had any more since 9.30am still so hoping things have settled down a bit. Still no call from the blinking midwife  

Pen


----------



## bluebell

Pen, howabout calling the hospital instead of going there ?  It is terrible that your midwife hasn't returned your call.  Are there other midwives based at your GP surgery ?  You could call the GP surgery and ask to speak to another one?
Just been out for my lunch break bike ride and was thinking of you.  I was thinking that if it was a problem, then surely there would be a problem with the baby already, if that makes sense ? .... ie if it had been amniotic fluid then the sh*t would have hit the fan already, which is a clumsy way of saying it can't be amniotic fluid surely ?  Also, it might help you if next time you speak to an expert they explain to you where the fluid is coming from. It is probably coming form your vagina / somewhere below your cervix, not your uterus, and if it was me, to be able to understand that would be a big help. 
Hope that is a teeny bit of help.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Newday

Diva I can't believe she cancelled at 7mm most clinics say anything over 7 is fine.

I was intersted in D&C wekening lining as I haven't managed to keep a pregnancy since I had one with my first IVF cycle. I am having a biopsy one month before FET to stimulate lining.
Pen hope evrything is OK
Dawn


----------



## Laura68

Afternoon ladies

Sorry have been so busy lately I've been reading but not posting, but there's so much going on taht I wanted to jump in and say:

Diva - so sorry to hear about this latest set back.... I know it's a massive extra expense, but to be honest, I think you are doing the right thing going off to see Penny for another hysto.  She seemed to find problems with lots of ladies here and on the Serum thread who'd all had them before and were told there was nothing to see, so who knows?  I love that you are still cracking jokes, despite how you must really be feeling.  It's great to have an irreverent attitude to all the sh*t life throws at us.  If they do find your missing mini up there, please let me know - my DH would love a classic one and what I pay you would more than cover your trip to Athens!!!  By the way, re the D/C thing - I've had one and all has been fine since.  I'm sure there are cases where it has caused problems, but I've also read lots of times that a D/C has been done, and next month the woman has been pregnant.  It's like anything - the quality of the care is paramount, and am sure Penny will make sure you have the best care if she feels it's necessary.

Pen - also so sorry to hear about your worrying "gushing".  I do remember being on another thread and a lady had the same thing, was convinced she was in labour as so much fluid came out, but it was tested and all was OK.  You mentioned the doc's tested it the other night at hospital, I think?  Have they had the results back?  I'm with Blubes - if it was anything that would affect the baby, I think you'd know by now, and to my knowledge, waters breaking happens in one massive gush, not loads of smaller ones - though the mums on here may say differently!  Is it possible that it could be pee?  Sorry, I know you probably don't want to entertain the idea you might actually be wetting yourself, but it is possible and very common in later pregnancy.... It sounds to me like a phonecall to the hospital is the best plan for now - could you speak to any of the peopoe who looked after you the other night?  There should also be a main number for the midwives so you could speak to another one if yours doesn't phone back.  She may be on her shift and helping a labour or something.  Keep calm, and try to get further reassurance.  Also agree with whoever said about Ask a Midwife on FF.

Lexey - so fab to see you back posting.  You are so funny - I was cracking up at the tie a knot in it stuff.  Glad you have a bit of your old self back again.

Larkles - take care hon, was looking forward to hearing all about the psychic surgery, but understand the need to take a break.

Mrs B - Happy belated birthday!!  Your celebrations sound perfect.  I love the idea of you have a gorgeous husband who makes you feel young.  Can you post a pic of him too when you post your bunny ears on!  Am sure we'd all love an ogle!

Bron - sorry to hear about you having such a horrible time at the hospital - I hope they are going to monitor your BP regularly from now on.  I know it probably feels like forever, but it's so little time til you finally meet your babe.

Kath - lovely to see you back here and glad to hear you have been busy in a good way.  I think you're right to throw everything at your next cycle - you may as well or you will always be left wondering what if.  I hope you manage to save up quickly and get on with your next tx. 

Tinks - come on AF!!!!  How frustrating for you.  It's always the way.

Dawn - how is your chicken pox?  You sound better (if that's possible from a post!)

Lesley - so glad you are feeling better!  Yes you don't realise how crap you feel on the meds til it's all over. Now you can get on with all the fun things you planned.

Giggly - lovely news about your cot!  How is J?  Is she nice and round now??  Havw you had any more scans and seen Baby Giggles again?

Jaydi glad the wrist is ok again - and that you have DH on massage duty!  Also meant to pm you back to say i LOVE the fishy scene you are using in your daughter's room.  So gorgeous.  I bet DH is having such fun putting it all together.  Next time the in-laws come round, be sure and show them, whilst sticking out your bump etc etc.  One day they're bound to notice....

Cat - any news hon?  Hoping you get the result you deserve.    

Lirac - so sorry to read you have been bleeding.  It really could be implatation, though I know it doesn't make you feel any better when it happens.  Jaydi and I both bled at the same time when we had our TX.  I definitely thought it was all over, so hope you get good news from your blood test.  

Hello to everyone I've missed.  No news from me - all fine, feeling tired and my poor belly is stretching and sore.  There's no mistaking the bump now and it is finally getting to a size where I see it in my peripheral vision when walking about..... Have been looking at cost etc, but still too scared to buy anything.  DH thinks I'm mad and is worried I'll be trying to buy everything the day before c-section... probably true!  Also, wanted to add to the list of horrible things you get whilst pregnant - piles  .  Not nice at all.  Luckily haven't had the skin flaps or crusty nipples or gushing yet.....

Love to everyone.

Laura xxx


----------



## bron11

Diva - sorry to hear this treatment cancelled.  Hopefully Penny will sort u out, in the mean time veg out and enjoy.

Pen - sorry to hear you still have this problem, hope you managed to get some reassurance from the hospital or midwife.

Mrs B - belated happy belated birthday - glad u had a good time.

Laura - glad u are feeling good and bump getting bigger - enjoy.  To answer your question, midwife said that the hospital will not be concerned about my pain unless there is an issue with the baby.  Blood pressure no where near as high as other day but no she does not want to see me again and I don't have app with hospital until next Wed - we are supposed to have baby turned then - still in breach.  She thinks the hospital should have done this last week as he will be bigger next week and leaves little room for movement.  She did say from her knowledge this is a very painful procedure!!!!!!!!  Still don't know what I will do.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well or trying to remain positive.

Take care Bron xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning ladies seems like AF is never going to show, doc said not to start any medication as blood levels are still too high...bugger hope treatment isn't going to be delayed as i've plane tickets booked and paid for.


----------



## Skirtgirl

My goodness girls I was only gone a couple of days and there is so much news!!!!
I am back now with 2 litle embies safely on board. Everything went really smoothly and went to plan. They defrosted 2 embies both survived and were described as perfect and very good. Didn't want any specifics tbh. So luckily we still have 7 in the freezer!!!  My mum and dad are still here and refusing to go home bless them. I have had to send them shopping so I can log on and watch junk tv!!!  I am settling down forthe long 15 day wait to see what happens.

Pen sounds as if you have had a very worrying time, I hope it is settling now but If it was me I would keep bugging the dr midwife and hospital everytime but then I have no experience of what you are going through .If you feel happy with what the midwife has said trust your gut feeling.  

Tinklebunny hope AF comes soon so you can keep things on track.

Diva can't believe you have had tpo cancel your tmt. But I am sure it is for the best. Although you probably had a go I guess Dr Penny wants you to have the best chance.Will they freeze your embies? or will you start again from fresh? Would you have another go with out any more surgery just to see? I had a disasterous cycle in march and the very next month I have had a brilliant one in respect to the lining.

Laura isn't pregnancy lovely!!! My midwife told me as piles are linked to constipation having a daily pear for breakfast will help to prevent them!!! It worked for me anyway!!!!!

Sorry for everyone I have missed I am still trying to catch up with you all.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

skirtgirl welcome back with your precious cargo. wishing you a speedy 2ww and a very big BFP!!!!

bless your mum and dad


----------



## Mandchris

Hello abroadies

There is so much going on at the moment that I tend to just read at the moment.  But I just wanted to send my love to you all, and say im still lurking.  Waitin for my hormones levels so can decide on whether to continue with the idea of trying once more with my own eggs.  Im still not sure whether to just go for it again with Penny, just dont know  

Re the lining of 7mm with Penny I had a lining of that and she continued (I was on 7 tabs of cyclacur) and my lining just did not want to know.  I wonder if her experince of yet another failure with me has made her reconsider her practice Cos prior to this she was telling me that someone had got BFP with 3mm! So maybe she rethinking her previous idea?

Anyway just wanted to send my love to you all.

Mandy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## larkles

Hi All

Sorry no personals, just wanted to say to those who were asking about my pyshic surgery that I have uploaded an update on my Fet diary-so much going on here not appropriate to post

Lirac fingerscrossed for you 

Diva-sorry you were cancelled, big pain, hope you're okay 

Pen-sorry I can;t help you with you leaks, hope you get some answers soon

Talk soon

Larkles
xxx


----------



## cat68

Re: Treatment in Norway..........part 2

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick update from me, sorry no personals:

My OTD was Wed and rather than testing in the morning when I was working I tested late afternoon with FR HPT. I got a faint positive on that test and the urine was quite dilute. So I tested again yesterday morning with another FR and although the second line was darker it wasn't as dark as the control line. Ever the worrier I invested again in another pee stick after speaking to Camille at the clinic. She advised to buy a clearblue digital, so I trotted off to Boots and got one. I did the test and it showed pregnant 1-2 weeks post conception. I queried this as I was 16dpo so surely I should be 2-3 weeks. Anyway I posted on another board for advice and a few ladies reassured me that it was correct and in the first few week women's HCG level varies considerably. So I feel more confident now!

The only thing is I have been having rather intense pain in the back round the ribcage and lower back for the last week which comes and goes and I'm concerned about it. I have booked an appt with the GP at 11am today to see if he can shed some light on it. Hope it's nothing sinister.

Love and Hugs
Catxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Cat  congratulations!!!! sounds like a good result to me.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hello everyone  

Bloobs and DivaB thank you for keeping on at me, I also got a kick from the FF midwife to go back so I phoned them and they said to go in again so that is what I did on Wednesday evening and they kept me in for 24 hours which was very unexpected! 

Basically they checked my cervix/internally again, took some swabs, some blood etc, kept an eye on my temperature, blood pressure etc and kept an eye on me overnight. I had to wait until 3.30 yesterday for a scan where they looked specifically at the amniotic fluid levels, placenta and umbilical cord. The good news is that everything looks absolutely fine, there are no signs of leakage or funnelling as its known and baby is doing really well. Its frustrating they cant really explain apart from saying its excessive discharge and they are testing for infections just in case but the main thing is that we are both ok.  I have had a lot less in terms of quantity this last 2 days so am hoping its just a glich!

Thank you all for your wonderful support, I would have worried myself sick these last two days if I hadn’t gone in, big big hugs!    

Laura lovely to see you posting hope you’re stretching isn’t too painful it must be wonderful to watch your little ones pushing out your tummy despite the pain. Jaydi gave me a bit of advice with shopping which was fab and that is just to set yourself a little task to buy 1 vest, 1 pair of mittens and a bib or some other small items and then just build up from there.  Personally I can’t wait now to start collecting bits and pieces but we are waiting until after the magic 24 weeks stage.  Go on, go and buy some bits and bobs and look at them with pride and love 

Bron, hope you are as comfortable as you can be, hope you have got around to packing that bag now, not long to go!   

Skirtgirl! Wonderful to hear you are back safe and sound with 2 little ones snuggling in and all those lovely others safe in the freezer too. Isn’t junk television just the best thing on the 2ww so mind-numbing! Hope the time passes quickly but enjoyably for you, will have everything crossed     

DivaB just sending you a big hug and a kiss for being lovely hope you are doing ok with your disappointment on cancellation. Next time!     

Larkles, gosh just read your updated diary. I cannot say whether I believe or not, I have always been open to ‘other things that cannot be explained’ having an influence on our well being and it all sounds quite spiritual and uplifting. Anything that helps like you say has got to be worth a try and just making you feel more positive and receptive can be a wonderful thing. Was it very expensive?  I hope this brings you some answers, sending you lots of love  

Cat, wonderful news!  I did those clearblue things and got 1-2 weeks right up to 5 weeks when it at last moved to 3 weeks+ so massive congratulations. I also had back/rib ache for the first few weeks so sounds like nothing but good news!  Can’t wait for your official confirmation well done!!!!!!!!!!! Will save up the dancing bananas for you!

Hope everyone else is doing well!  We are off on holiday for a week tomorrow (just a quiet week in the country with doggy and DH) so might not post very often although will be taking my laptop with me. Wishing lots of luck for those who need it, hugs to those who could use one and big sloppy kiss from me to everyone  

Pen
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Cat - congratulations!  LIke Pen, I will hold back the dancing bananas til you feel more confident, but all those signs look good.  Some of us just have low Hcg to start with - I did, , so low it came up as BFN, and look at me now!  What's the next step?  Will you have a blood test or wait for a viability scan?  Looking forward to reading more good news from you and sending you lots of    

Pen - wowzer what a 24 hours you had!  Great that they took the situation so seriously though, and it sounds like you can relax in the sense that your baby is OK, even if you can't in the sense that you may have wet yoga pants again.  Fingers crossed you get the all clear soon.  At least you got a bonus chance to see your son again!

Ellie - congrats on arriving home safely PUPO.  Good luck for the 2ww  

Hi Mandy, it's so hard knowing what the right decision is ... good luck with whatever you decide to do.  

Lirac - hoping for good news for you today    

Hello to everyone else.  I know I normally ramble on for hours but I'm "working from home" today and haven't done a thing...!

Laura x
PS re the shopping, yes, I think I will start small and build up.  I bought DH two babygros from Gap for his anniversary present.  They are so sweet and he was bowled over.  So I have officially made the first purchase!


----------



## Misamber

Hi ladies

I'm new to FF but just wondered if anyone could give me some valuable info on their experiences at IM Barcelona?  Had a successful 1st ICSI (own eggs/sperm) back in 2006 and have a gorgeous little boy but have since had 2 fails last year and one this year so feel that a change of clinic is required.  IM seems to have such good stats so would love to hear your experiences.  The cost is the offputting factor if anything given all the travel/accommodation costs added on as well.  Anyway, any pearls of wisdom would be greatly appreciated.  If we can't justify the cost of IM, plan B is ARGC.  

Many thanks


----------



## cat68

Lirac,

I am so sorry . I've been following your cycle and was hoping for a different outcome for you. 

Thinking of you
Cat xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello everyone,

Cat - ooooh, sounds exciting!! - also lining up dancing bananas for you!!

Pen - have a lovely break after your drama the past few days - glad all is well...

Skirtgirl - everything crossed for you and your 2 embies

Diva - sorry your tx has been cancelled... 

Laura68 - congrats on your first purchases!! That's really sweeeeeeeeet...

Lexey - lovely to see you around again! Thanks for your pms...

Lirac -  

Mrs B - happy belated birthday! Still thinking of a dogster...?

Tinklebunny - sending you HURRY UP AF vibes.

Mandchris - hello! And hello to everyone I've missed... hope the sunshine comes out for all your bank holidays plans...

We had 12 week scan today - all good. Very pleased, though now have a big headache! Have told some more people today, which was great, and bought some bigger trousers, as beginning to look as if I ate all the pies...!


Have a good weekend...

LML  xx


----------



## crusoe

Lirac - just wanted to say how sorry I am to read your news. Hugs to you.

Misamber - I had 7 treatments at IM. I was unsucessful but I still believe IM is a fantastic clinic and their results are very, very good, please PM me if you have specific questions or if you think I could help.

Love to all abroadies - I am still following all your news as much as I can!
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Lirac, so very sorry hun       . Look after yourself.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Cat,

I am very please for you. I tried to PM you but your box is full. Hope you got my text message. 

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bron11

Cats congratulations  

Pen glad the hospital took you seriously and that things are good with the baby - hopefully things will sort themselves out ok.  Enjoy your break

Laura - enjoy the shopping

Liarc - so sorry - look after yourself

Misamber - welcome the ladies on here are so supportive and full of info

Lml - another hurdle over come - enjoy the rest of your preg.

Crusoe - hows things with you all?

Hi to everyone else.  Have a good weekend. 

Love Bron xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Lirac I am so sorry for your BFN, nothing helps just now with the pain does it. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

First - Lirac -   I'm so very sorry to hear your news.     Take good care of each other won't you?  It's great you have frosties but today I bet that doesn't take away the sadness.  Remember lots of Abroadies babies were frosties 

Congratulations Cat!  Wonderful    I hope your GP was able to reassure you about the pains you've been having.

Skirtgirl - welcome home!  Your embies sound amazing - well done!    

Roze - thinking of you x

Crusoe - hope all is going well  

LML - great your scan went well yesterday 

Diva - so very sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled.   Good luck with the hystero.  If you are having it at Leto hospital in Athens then I have some notes I made last year about what to expect there for you and DH - I can PM them if you want.  Penny will do everything to make your cycle successful she's amazing isn't she?
If they find a new Mini up there - I'll take care of it for you.  I tend to measure the cost of all our treatment with how many new Minis I could have bought.  Some kids stole my old car a few years ago off the drive and set fire to it and I've never had the money to get anything else, don't need one really as I can use DH's but I still dream of my own wheels.  Bloobs - love your measurement of treatment rates in fine art  

Misamber - Welcome to Abroadies.  I'm sorry I don't know anything about IM as I had my cycle at Serum in Athens but I'm sure the girls on the IM thread will help you with all your questions.  Good luck!

Lexey - big hugs to you.  The baby dept in shops is so hard.  I always found Gap trickiest because you had to walk through the baby bit to get to the changing rooms.  Lovely stories about your dad saving for your pram.   Have a good long weekend.  I can talk for England too (ask Mrs Bunny) we could have coffee and both talk flat out at the same time  

Laura - I welled up with tears at your story of presenting DH with two little outfits for your anniversary.  How amazing and wonderful 
Sorry to hear about the Farmers   Is that made worse by the iron tabs?  Yeah have porridge and pears for breakfast.  I got my NCT pack from the nearly new sale the other week and one of their sponsors gives away prunes in the bag!!

Pen - what a time you have had!  Poor you.  Such great news that all is well but what a worry it has been for you.  You asked about the NCT video but it was just an item sponsored by Always pushing women to use their products so didn't go into much detail and didn't talk about excessive fluid.  I really feel for you going through all that but it's great they took good care of you.  - So!  In a fortnight you start shopping   How brilliant.  Hope you have a great holiday.

Larkles - hope all is going well for you x

Mandy - lots of love to you too.  It's such a hard one deciding which cycle to go for.  Thinking of you.

Tink - what stress you have waiting for AF.  Hope it's here now.

Bron - hope you're feeling ok.  I've had the same thing where the docs and midwives didn't mind about my pain because it didn't affect the baby.  But it did really as I couldn't move around and was in such pain.  I am so grateful to my chiro - she fixed me in one session otherwise i think I would have been like that for the whole pregnancy and beyond.  I think the hospital should take it more seriously.  Hope all goes well on Weds (and that bubs has turned already!).

Mrs Bunny - so fab to meet up last week.   Wow the day whizzed by soooo fast.  Thank you for our first little pressie!  You clever lady.  Means the world to us.  Ah I'm welling up again x

Dawn - hope you're feeling well again.

Bloobs - lots of love to you

Bonnie - sending you lots of love.  Hope all your babies are feeling well.

AlmaMay - lots of love  

Lesley - I am sooo happy you are off those horrid meds and are feeling normal - wonder what that looks like?    

Rsmum - lots of love

Giggly - so thrilled to hear you have done the cot - wonderful   As Poopy was saying - what a difference a year makes.

I'm feeling well.  Arm better, hips better, itching better and have loads more energy these days which is fab.  Off for our 4d scan today - so excited I woke up early and couldn't sleep   Am I supposed to eat chocolate or something just before the scan so our little one is awake and ready for her close up?

Love to Sasha, HEM, Kath, Pobby and all Abroadies 

Big hugs everyone.  Have a good long weekend

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning all

Jaydi what a lovely post enjoy the 3D scan.

a bit of a me post as i've no sign of AF yet, i was wondering if anyone can give me some advice.

i'm due for DE FET but my AF is now a week late and i have booked flights to South Africa;  i fly out to SA on the 14/05 and back on the 24/05. 
is there enough time between now and the 24/05 to prepare for a medicated FET? 
it's just that i have no sign of AF at all, this is so not normal. perhaps because i've been on Buseralin since the 21/03 it might have pushed it back.

i'm feeling very negative today and sure FET won't go ahead


----------



## bluebell

Lirac.  So sorry.        BFNs are cruel.               Take it easy and be kind to yourself.

Tinklebunny, I hope that AF arrives soon.  Could you be pg ?  What does your clinic say ?  

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

bluebell no pg is impossible as I've blocked tubes, did hpt and it was negative. I'm on such a downer very tearful


----------



## bluebell

Sorry Tinklebunny that was a really   thing for me to ask.  Sorry you are feeling low.  Tx is a real trial sometimes.  We are all here for you.  I hope that you can go and treat yourself with something nice to eat / do as it is Saturday, just for a tiny distraction.  
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

thank you Bluebell. no problem asking you were not to know. i've had a lunch invite and i've got to go buy some pressies for two girlfriends who have had boys, not an easy weekend this.


----------



## Skirtgirl

Tinklebunny, sorry you are so down, life can be so hard at times can't it. Fingers crossed AF will be here soon and you can start your treatment soon. Aer you doing a fresh cycle or FET?


----------



## Tinkelbunny

skirtgirl I'm doing a FET, well frozen eggs not yet fertilised. the clinic does it differently.

Lexey I'm sure i can change the flights, but absolutely no sign of AF, it's now a week late. i was going to stay for 10 days. the clinic was closed on Friday but they said on Thursday that all should be OK and to wait for AF. some how this set back seems just a bit hard, it's only a small one and I've been so positive. I'm so tearful not sure what is the matter.

I've also not told anyone around me a bit of a lonely road, I'd be lost if not for ff.

I'm a bit sensitive now and had a friend ask me 'so what are you going to do now become an old woman with cats' what a stupid thing to say. but this IVF has kept our lives on hold for so long there isn't much time or money for hobbies. sorry I'm putting a downer on the thread.


----------



## Skirtgirl

So you could theoretically have ET the day you come home  That gives you 22 days or 21 at least, plenty of time i think, I am quite new to this so forgive me do you still need to down reg/have an inj? or will you go onto progynova as soon as AF starts?  I found it needed about 2 weeks on progynova to get my lining ready.  Maybe you are tearful as AF is just round the corner.
FF is so great and such a lifeline to those of us on this lonely road.


----------



## Sasha B

Tinklebunny, so sorry that you are feeling so low. I still have days where 'normal' seems to be  something that everyone else is blessed with but which remains out of your reach. I feel for you having to buy presents for new babies, when you so long for one of your own. Wish I could say something to give you comfort     .

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

AlmaMay what a lovely post.

you've all had me in tears thank you for the care and support.

I've been to see my friends baby a little boy and he was gorgeous, it was hard at first and they know about my m/c so took it quite easy. he's so perfect and slept in my arms for as long as we visited.

i hope we are all blessed with such a perfect bundle of joy. sure whatever happens and the struggles we all having to endure... holding him makes you realise it is all worth it.
  
skirtgirl I've been d/r since 21/03, will be on Proginova as soon as AF starts

Lirac thank you for sharing your experience, I'll be sure to ask and not rush as this FET has to be a BFP I'd rather give it my best shot. good luck with your FET


----------



## bluebell

Tinkelbunny,
The 'life with cats' friend of yours needs a good slap.  They must have known what a stereotype that is, and either they are very insensitive or it was designed to hurt.  I often give my friends the benefit of the doubt.  I really think that people just don't understand and can't relate to the depth of our hurt.  I had a friend who knows about my DE tx and all my BFNs and m/cs etc, say that she thought the NHS shouldn't spend any ££££££££ on infertility, as it is not an illness and people should just accept their lot and get on with it.  I appreciated her honesty, but was hurt by what she said, because it means that she has been secretly harbouring these thoughts through all the NHS support that I have received.
Then there are all the 'just relax, drink some wine and it will happen' typre comments.  I really think that many people believe that we don't conceive coz we are too uptight about it all.  So many people gleefully point out that they have heard of people who have a failed IVF tx and then conceive naturally, as if it is because the pressure is now off for the couple to 'perform' naturally.
I stopped telling most of my firends about any of my txs ages ago, especailly as many of them really thought I should have already given up long before I had DD.
So that is, of course, while you lot are all so special. 
We should perhaps set up a  dodgy comments gallery section of abroadies, so we can all have a laugh at the insensitivity of some of the comments and throw proverbial darts at them.
Here's another good one for the list.  Not long after we were having IF issues, a friend of mine who had not long acquired a toy boy, said "Oh, do you want some of DP's sperm ?", in a really gloating "My young lad is so virile" sort of voice.  Actually, she doesn't know, as they don't want kids and so he may be infertile for all she knows (unless he has secretly sired elsewhere !!) !!  She said this with no knowledge of what our probs were, ie the issues are with me, not DH !!
Oh dear, I seem to have gone into *****y mode !! Tinklebunny, hope you are feeling better today.
We are all here for you and I think you are REALLY brave going to see the baby boy.  Take it easy.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

You know what Bloobs? Yet again you have hit the nail on the head! I have often thought that the list of insensitive comments would run to hundreds of pages...I've had the "oh, i'll help you out getting pregnant " comment and the " Me? Have a baby at 40 (whatever..)I'm FAR too old! " as I stand there at 46 with a newborn in my arms!!! Oh and this from a 40-something fertile friend to her DH "Ah, shall I give you another little baby?" and this is from someone who knowa ALL we've been through!

And,yes, who else has had the comment - after an m/c or BFN " Perhaps _someone_ is trying to tell you something?" - yes, to smack you around the head!!!!

I'm with Bloobs - you are incredibly brave to have visited the baby - and I'm so glad that his innocent beauty left with with some positivity.huge hugs hun 

we are off to Centre Parcs tommorrow so madly packing...aaarrgghh!

xxxxx


----------



## Newday

we don't tell anyone about txc not even my Mum can't cope with any comments and my Mum gets upset when it doesn't work.

I know if we every do have a baby it will be met with more than a few comments from DH's family as well as others. But as DH says it's no ones's business except ours
dawn


----------



## Tinkelbunny

bluebell some people hey!?

they say that any negativity could in a way affect or influence the outcome of your treatment, hence i've not told a soul. 

i am starting to get AF type pains, what a relief no sign yet, i've never been this desperate for it to start how rediclous.

i'm off to see another baby today and trying my best to pull myself together.

thank you all for being so brilliant i was in a real state yesterday xxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning girls

just letting you know i spoke to my clinic and the Doc asked me to repeat my blood levels, he said the last oestrogen level indicated that i might have a cyst. he also said that i would probably not have AF and that we only need 10 days to prepare the lining.

still no sign of AF but i am an emotional wreck. having horrid frustrations and mood swings. wish i could have the release AF brings.

we're off to Leeds Castle for the day. hope you all having a lovely day off. xxx


----------



## cat68

Not good news from me I'm afraid, I did another digital test this am and it came up with a rather stark not pregnant after my initial BFP on Thursday. I can't tell you how gutted I am. Don't know what to do with myself feel so 
Why does this keep happening to me, I get past the first hurdle and then I'm stumped!!

Sorry no personals will catch up soon

Love
Cat x


----------



## bluebell

Cat,      
So sorry.  I know through bitter experience how tough the not knowing / limbo feeling is.  Hoping really hard for a positive outcome for you.
Bluebell xxxx

Tinkelbunny - hope that things sort them selves out for you.  Tx is hard enough as it is without the xtra hassle you are having to go through.

Love to everyone,
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Mandchris

Cat - Thinking of you   , I can onky imagine the frustration you are feeling at the moment xx  

Thanks for all your words of support, im still undecided and have been tole im on the back up list with Rerofit so may be called, so have this in mind too.  Will speak to clinc on Friady as they will still waiting for my AMH result.

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Cat, so sorry to hear your news. I was really hoping to be posting congratulations messages to you today. Are you having a blood test to confirm? I agree, the quesion 'why?' is always the first to pop into our heads at this time. I hope you don't mind me mentioning it now, but have you looked into immune problems and possible male factor difficulties? Take care   

Lirac, very sorry that you had a BFN. Well done for trying to be positive, it's not easy is it. You're right, the ring will be a symbol of new hope for you, especially as you have your frosties to go for soon. July will be here before you know it! Lots of love  

Tinkelbunny, it's so unfair that your AF isn't playing ball! I'm glad that you've spoken to your clinic now and that they have reassured you. It's such a big thing getting ready for tx especially when you have a long journey involved too - the slightest setback is so worrying. But it sounds like your clinic know what to do which is great. Have a good day today getting away from it all  

Diva, what a pity that your cycle had to be cancelled. You must be so frustrated! But I'm sure you've made the right decision to go and have the hysteroscopy in Athens. Have you got any dates for that yet? I hope you can fit it in so that you have some quality time before and after, maybe a long break to your hectic work schedule. You're always so cheery and positive in your posts but I guess that this delay has been a huge disappointment to you. More hugs  

Alma May, you're so right about ignorance. 'Ignorance breeds comtempt' that's what they say isn't it? And it's even worse when the ignorant people don't even want to be educated! People are so fond of thinking that they know everything there is to know about things (like adoption) and make such sweeping statements. I've lost count of the number of people who obviously think we'd be better to adopt just because they see we want a child and that there are so many children that need parents. It's just not that simple. As we've said before on this board, a lot of the negative opinions about IVF emanate from what people read in the media and also from an 'I'm alright Jack' mentality. I'm ashamed to admit that when I was young and having my DDs, I didn't really understand why people would put themselves through IVF - why couldn't they be happy without children if that was the natural way? But I was so young then and it was 25 years ago, when IVF was a mysterious thing which few people had or knew about. Obviously my thoughts on it have changed considerably now as my ignorance has grown less but there are still many people out there who feel like I did (more strongly) because they have never had to educate themselves about IVF  - and the things they see in the press don't help! I think a lot of it has to do with lack of respect too. Even if you don't agree with something you should still respect the views and rights of others to do whatever makes them happy. I hope nobody thinks any less of me for being honest about my former opinions (well, they were more background thoughts then), but maybe what I've said here illustrates why people can be so insensitive (I'm NOT making excuses for them!!).
Gosh, I didn't think I'd say all that! I hope your DH's birthday get together went well and that you both enjoyed it  

Jaydi, it was lovely to meet up with you and as I said it was great to be able to chat to you about anything and everything! Hope the 4d scan went well - can't wait to see the piccys!  

Lexey, lovely to see you still posting, you are such a caring person. Will be in touch very soon xx

Larkles, hope things are going well, awaiting the next update xx

Skirtgirl, so pleased that transfer went well - congrats on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww goes well for you, will be thinking of you    

LML, glad the 12 week scan went well  

Laura, well done for venturing into the baby department - how sweet that you gave babygros to your DH! I'm sure you won't be able to stay away from the baby dept now - you haven't got long before your twins will be here! It sounds as if they will even arrive before my grandchild does (due 13th July). What an exciting month July will be!

Pen, hope you enjoy your break away. I'm so glad that you were taken care of at the hospital, it must have been reassuring for you. I suppose that tena ladies will be a regular feature on your shopping list now!

Missamber, I hope you get some good advice about IM on the IM thread (I see you've posted there too). We went to IM last time and felt very well looked after. The main thing I'd say is that they seem to be one of the few clinics that test for male factor (sperm problems) if there is the slightest indication that something may be wrong in that direction. This was especially helpful for us as a chromosome problem was found. The cost is the most prohibitive thing about going to IM but they do have a refund program where you pay up front for 3 fresh tx's (including any frosties) and get money back if you aren't pregnant at the end. Good luck with your decision - it's really difficult trying to decide where to go and many girls have tried more than one clinic.

Bron, hope the appointment goes well on Wednesday - is that you're 40th birthday too? Have you any plans for celebrating your birthday?

Hi to Sasha, Pobby, Kath, Bloobs, Mandy, Giggly, Crusoe, RSMUM, and everyone else.

I've had a bad back for the last couple of weeks although I have tried to keep moving around as that seems to ease it a bit. It was getting better last week but now it's bad again. It's so frustrating not being able to do what I'd normally do without feeling some pain (I need to weed the front drive!). So I'm off to the docs and possibly chiropractor this week. The exciting news is that we've put our names down on a waiting list for a cocker spaniel puppy from a litter being born on 1st June (ready to take home at the end of July). But I'm worried about what will happen if we don't actually get a puppy from this litter - should we put our names down on other waiting lists? Any experiences? I know it will kill us to wait even longer to get a puppy and we don't really want to risk getting one from just any old advert placed by someone that might not be a reputable breeder.
Hope you're all enjoying your long weekends -pity the sun has gone away today!

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Newday

Cat I am so sorry to read your BFN.
I am in the same boat so I am having a endometrium biopsy one month before FET I have read round the subject and it is supposed to help with implantation but we will see. I head out for it on the 12th May and then will have FET when next af arrives. It might be worth considering as well as immune stuff
dawn


----------



## MrsBunny

Just quick this time. I meant to say -

Roze, thinking of you  

Dawn, glad you've got a date for your biopsy, hope you're feeling better now  

xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Cat I am so sorry to read about your bfn, it is especially cruel after your earlier bfp.

dawn good to hear you have some dates to work to!!


----------



## bron11

Afternoon ladies - hope the weather is better with you than over here - rain and wind!

Mrs Bunny - sorry your in pain - this can get you down but try and keep positive.  A new puppy in the house will certainly keep you on your toes.  Hope it all comes to gather.  Your grandchild is due on the same date my son was born - except his was Friday the 13th!  Yes it is my 40th on Wed and no no plans apart from hospital date.

Missamber - hope you get sorted out OK.

Pen - hope things are improving for you take it easy.

Laura now that you have started baby shopping it may become an addiction!  Ebay especially.  Enjoy.

Skirtgirl - hope you are taking it easy.

LML - glad scan went ok - another milestone to mark.

Alam May - as others have said people can be very insensitive at times, try not to let it get you down.  Hope your husband had a good birthday.

Diva - any developments re future treatment?

Cat - sorry to read your news, please take care of yourself and hubby

Jaydi and others - thanks for best re hospital appointment on wed, I don't think junior has turned, still not sure whether I will have this procedure as my stomach is so sore now that i can't even stand hubby touching it.  

Hi to everyone I missed hope you are all keeping well and as positive as can be.

Take care Love Bron xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi ladies

MrsBunny have you had a look on epupz.co.uk? we were registered on there as breeders of labs, they go by area it's a reputable website as well as the kennel club website they will give you details of breeders in your area.
you have done such a lovely post thank you.

Cat so sorry hope you OK x


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Cat,

Just wanted to send you...

                               .

I know all the hugs in the world can't take away your pain but wish I could be there to give you one in person.

love,

Maria xxx​


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadie Ladies

Lirac - so very sorry to read of your BFN.  I know you had been half expecting it because of the bleeding, but you still hold out a tiny bit of hope until you get that final confimation don't you.  I hope IB are able to offer you come explanation, and of course it's great news that you have two perfect embies waiting for you.  I love the story about DH buying you the ring, and in such a beautiful part of the country too.  I hope it helps you look to the future every time you look at it - and of course it reminds you and all of us that DHs can be the best when times are worst, and IF can bind you together tighter than anything.  Buying you that ring shows he knows you are in this together.  July will be here before you know it.

Cat - I am gutted for you.  This is so very unfair and must have come as a terrible shock.  I am sending you a million hugs.  I know your heart is breaking right now and hope that Scan Health can offer you some insight into why this TX hasn't worked.      

Tinks - so sorry that  you are feeling so down.  TX is incredibly stressful, especially because everything must happen to a timetable, and sometimes our bodies just get in the way.  Well done for going to see your friend with the baby boy.  I know it's incredibly hard to put on a brave face after what you've been through recently, but sounds like you got a little comfort from cuddling the baby - I know I did, though I was dreading it, when I saw my best friend's baby 5 months after my first pregnancy went wrong.  I was in such a state but knew I had to do it, and then, when I was holding this little tiny tot, who knew nothing of my problems, all the bitterness and anger I felt melted away.  Well for about 5 minutes anyway!  You're very brave to see these girls and their babies and you are doing incredibly well.  You're one strong lady.  Fingers crossed for AF and enough time to prepare for your FET.  

Bluebell, AlmaMay and everyone else who'd posted about crap comments from insensitive prats.  Yes a board would be great!  We can compare how stupid people are.  One of the best ones I had was (when I was 39 and been trying for several years) "Does she know which days to do it on?".  I also had one woman, who has never wanted children, telling me that she thought IVF was really selfish and people should just accept it if they can't have kids.  At this point she didn't know I was trying, but she did know my sis had had IVF.  When I got married at 36, having been ttc for a while beforehand, she said "Oh I really hope you're not pregnant next time I see you".  It played on my IF addled brain, and I started to feel cursed by her comment, so made sure I saw her as soon as I could stomach after that, thinking then I would be able to get pregnant.  Then IF and TX took over, and I haven't seen the b*tch since!  Why would I see someone who has no empathy for what I'm doing?  I dread to think what she'd say about me having a donor!

Mrs Bunny - firstly, am sooooooooo jealous of you going for a spaniel pup!!!  I hope you get one, I really do.  I would LOVE one.  Maybe in a few years.  I look forward to many pup pics on your profile.  Also wanted to say, completely agree with you about having what we now know is an insensitive attitude in our younger days.  In my 20s, I just didn't understand the whole maternal instinct thing at all, and had no idea why people would even get het up about trying naturally, let alone having help.  It's only since a friend began her IVF journey, and then my sister, and then me, that I have really come to understand the awful pain of wanting something that seems forever out of our reach.  It's very easy to be on the outside looking in and going "Why not just be happy with your life", but when you're ttc, it's overwhelming and the least you can hope for from friends is understanding.  I feel really really lucky that my very closest friends have been so supportive, never judging the tx, nor the donor thing -even my mum and MIL have been nothing but supportive.  I know some of you ladies on here feel very alone in your journeys because those around you have been rubbish, so thank god for FF!

LML - so very very pleased to read your news.  Congratulations on reaching such an important milestone.  I hope you and your DH can relax a little now and enjoy your growing waistline - and enjoy telling people too.  It's such a wonderful thing to see people's faces especially if they know you've been trying for a while.

Bron - hope that baby of yours has turned, but if not, don't feel pushed into treatment that will cause you great pain.  Happy birthday x

Misamber welcome to Abroadies.  As you can see, we do blather on!  I went to IB, so don't know anything about IM, but I do know that this thread is a great place to swap info on lots of different clinics, so you will be able to compare and contrast before making your choice.

Skirtgirl - how is your 2WW going?  Thinking of you and hoping those embies are burrowing in.  Are you having IVIg this time round?

I know there are so many more of you I haven't posted about, but DH is nagging me off the computer, so just wanted to send my love to everyone else especially Lirac and Cat xxx

Lots of love

Laura xx


----------



## Sasha B

Sorry ladies, I've got a mountain of ironing yet to tackle and its nearly 10pm  .  

Just wanted to add my two cents worth of insensitive comments, both said to me when I was TTC for Bella. One was "You do realize that you'll be a single mum. Are you sure you thought this through?" (said to me 3 days before EC)  and my other all time favourite, "Do think what you are doing is ethical?". Bear in mind that I had only just lost my Dh a few months before. The person who said the second comment knows about my m/c in October and although we see each other from afar almost every week, she has never talked to me since. 

This is not a personal venting fest because I don't feel angry or bitter about these comments. It just makes me sad that there is such a lack of understanding and empathy sometimes.

Love to you all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

sure this is not a venting fest but boy is it good to get it out there in the open. i was in such a state and hearing some of the things said to others has made me realise that we have all endured it one way or another.

thank you FF, love to all xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Cat hope you're ok.  So very sorry to hear your test result.    

I hope you can get some answers

Big hugs to you both - take care  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Laura68

Just a quickie to say Diva, that's wonderful news about your GP.  I know exactly when you mean about feeling overwhelmed and emotional by someone's unexpected kindness.  So you will have another hystero - does that mean on the NHS?  So glad you've met someone who seems to know a little bit about what you're going through.

As for 2ww, on the plus side it's always worth remembering that those lucky ladies who get pregnant just by standing near their DPs do all sorts of things before finding out they are pregnant - swimming, BMS, drinking, smoking, clubbing, rock climbing etc etc.  Who was it, was it Blubes who always said an implanted embryo is like a poppyseed in jam - ie stuck fast in there.  I guess the main thing is your own peace of mind.  A daily 2 hour bumpy bus ride doesn't sound ideal, although with my first pregnancy I did an eight hour drive up a mountain in a four by four - a bone shaker through and through!  It was a complete moment of madness, we were on holiday and decided a trip off the beaten track was the right thing to do.... I was shaken from side to side for hour and hours, thrown backwards and forwards as we drove over sanddunes, was swimming in deep pools, eating weird food, cycling everywhere.... what was I thinking!  And I had a 14 hour flight too!! I can't imagine doing all that now.  Anyway, the pregnancy stayed put and in some ways I wonder if it helped stimulate the embie.... that pregnancy didn't work out for entirely chromosomal reasons, but the mad five days in a four by four did it no harm at all.

This time round, I was much more cautious.  My clinic told me: no sex, no deep water and no running a marathon (yeah right) and that was all.  You should do no more than you are happy with, and make sure you are looking after yourself as well as possible.  If the bumpy bus is going to worry you everyday, then you may need to find an alternative.

When will you got for TX then?  

Love 
Laura
xx


----------



## Myra

Hi Girls

I know that I dont post much on here but as your moderator, I am always here if you need any help or advice, just pm or shout and I will do my best to help where I can  

Myra x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

evening Myra.

abroadies i have good news today. went for my scan and blood test. my womb lining is 5mm and clear no fluids. i have two cysts one on each ovary but the biggest is 2mm also Doc said they were OK. 

i feel so much better now knowing that I'm down regulating OK and that all should be well as I'm flying in a few days.

love to all and thank you again for your support. we have come far to be where we are. xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Evening everyone! 

Wow - page 100!! 

Its hard to keep up, but I've been really moved by all the recent posts... 

Thanks for all your congrats on our 12 wk scan...

Cat, so sorry that last test not looking so good... thinking of you...

DivaB - you made me cry - your lovely comments on how other peoples BFPs make you happy...  great to hear you saw a more helpful and sympathetic GP... Though generally pretty stoical, I always get teary when having to go through our IF history with anyone official - and that hasn't changed even though I'm lucky enough to be pg. My GP, who is quite young, isn't really very helpful, but he is at least very interested by our donor treatment - asks us loads of questions!! Makes us feel quite pioneering! I hope the blood test brings you some answers and a step closer to your BFP...

Tinklebunny - so glad things are looking up for you... what a horrible time you've had

AlmaMay, Bluebell, SashaB, Laura - its horrible to hear of the nasty things people have said to you.... it's VERY hard not to get upset by peoples assumptions and judgements... from some close friends and family included, in my case. IF has definitely shown me who the people are who are genuinely on my side...

Jaydi - enjoy your 4D scan!! What an amazing thing to be able to see...

Lexey - hello!! You seem to have your sparkle back... great to read all your lovely posts...

Skirtgirl - hope you are keeping well during your 2ww...

Mrs Bunny - am very excited about your puppy!! What type of spaniel?? I have a friend with a working cocker and he's brilliant!! When we got our lab, I found a litter that had already been born, and put my name down for one of those...  I believe the Kennel Club can provide lists of accredited breeders, or could point you to a breed club, who may be able to tell you what to look for in a breeder and what health tests you should be looking for in the parents... not sure what the health issues are with spaniels, but labs are prone to hip, eye and elbow probs, so we made sure the parents had been tested and scored well on those things... gave me reassurance we were dealing with reputable breeders, I think... I honestly think my dog has kept me sane the last couple of years - labs and spaniels are such joyful dogs... mine makes me laugh out loud several times a day!! 

Bron - good luck with the appointment... hope your contrary one decides to play ball and roll over...

Dawn - good luck with your upcoming biopsy and FET

Misamber - hello!!

Laura - thanks, yes, have enjoyed telling people the past few days, and pleased that my Mum could ring up her family too, as I know its been hard for her too to take all the calls from them about their prospective grandchildren. The more people I tell, the more I believe it myself... had a few friends burst into tears, which is very sweet... 

Mandy - hope you are doing ok with the decision making...

Apologies to anyone I've missed... am so pleased to be a part of this group...

LML


----------



## Laura68

LML - Ah I love it when friends burst into tears when you tell them!  Those are the really special friends who you just want to keep close because they're the ones who really care about you and whether you achieve your baby dream.  Must be so exciting for your mum too.

Myra - hello.  I just read your signature and wanted to send you a  .  I had no idea you had suffered such an awful loss so recently.  We're all here for you too    

Tinks - much better news for you today, you sound much brighter.  Glad all the plans can go ahead.

Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Myra,

Just seen Laura68's post and wanted to pass on  

so very sorry...

LML


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lovely abroadies 

Just popping in to say.....

Cat so very sorry big hugs    coming your way 

Tinkelbunny, so pleased that you had good news yesterday and wish you lots of luck with your tx

LML fab news on the scan

Jaydi and Laura wow 28 wks where has the time gone to

Almamay hope your doing ok

Bluebell hope you and that gorgeous girlie of yours is doing well

RSMUM hope your having a fab time away at CP

sending love to those not mentioned, there are so many of you!

I will set up a new thread over the next few days, i like to do it when the thread isnt busy so no one loses a post or anything

Em


----------



## bron11

DivaB - loved your comments about junior - he remains stubborn but at least happy where he is.  Glad you are getting support from your current GP.

Went for appointment today, procedure did not go ahead as the consultant agreed that given the discomfort I was already in trying this would increase this and possible stress junior.  No sign of baby turning, so we have been booked in for a c-section next Wed/Thur.  Still trying to get my head around it as my plans of a waterbirth have all gone out the window.  

Just wanted to say thanks for support and advice given over this matter really appreciate it.


Myra - sorry for your loss also.

Laura - good news for you hope things go well.

Hi to everyone else.  Bron xx


----------



## Laura68

Bron - sorry to hear your stubborn little one hsn't turned of his own accord, but so relieved to hear they didn't put you through a painful procedure.  I think you would have been in agony had they tried it.  It's good you now have a plan to get your head round - and next Wed/Thur will be here before you know it!  Only another week and you and DH will be holding your baby in your arms.  Wonderful news.  It only seems like yesterday you were posting to say your AF was late and you were wondering about doing an HPT.  Keep us posted!!

Laura


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

I got my results back from the GP yesterday and the bad news is that my hcg level was less than 2 so a definite negative. To add insult to injury I had a heavy bleed which had some clots in it. Very distressing  Well at least I was pg for a while!!
The good news to come out of this, well not good really but a step in the right direction. My GP agreed to refer me to Liverpool Women's Hospital and the recurrent miscarriage clinic. I have just booked the appt online and it's in 2weeks. I was expecting to wait months. Can anyone tell me what tests they may do as when I spoke to the clinic they said to have the chromosome test done. Will they test for anything else? 

Bron- Good luck with your C section next week. Hope it well goes well for you. 

Diva- Hope that you get your bloods done and find out about the hysto. You are very brave about cycling again in July. Thta's the spirit get back on the horse so to speak. 

Myra- Thanks for offering your support to us all. You must be going through it yourself with the sad loss of your babies. I'm so sorry 

LBL- Congratulations on your 12week scan. How fantastic and telling people is amazing and makes it seem more real 

Tinklebunny- Good luck with your cycle. I hope you bring home some fabby embies 

Skirtgirl- How's the 2 ww going hun? I hope that your surviving it ok and let us know how you get on!! 

Hi Mrs Bunny, Sasha (thanks so much for your lovely words), Alma May, Jaydi, RS Mum, Dawn,Lesley, Laura, Lexey and anyone else I've missed(my brain has turned to mush). Thank you for the fab support you have given me, I hope I can return it when I feel stronger.    

Love and hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Managed to find a few minutes on my holidays to check in with you all, gosh so many posts in just a few days!  Will try to have a quick catch up but please forgive me if I miss anything of it seems a bit rushed, DH is pushing me to get on!

Lirac firstly, so sorry to read about your BFN I hope you are doing OK. Be kind to yourself. Great to see you looking forward though and planning your next cycle. Did you clinic give you anything to work on in terms of trying to get the next one to work?

DivaB thank you for your kind wishes and sorry to worry you. Am doing ok, still dribbling and gushing on occasion but happy its nothing to worry about so just learning how to walk with nasty pads in me pants every day! What lovely news to hear of the kindness of that new GP. It always made me cry when someone was kind during treatment too. Hope everything goes well and they can help you find some answers.  With regard to your implantation worries Ruth always told me it was like trying to dislodge a poppyseed out of a marmalade sandwich so it would be quite difficult to do. However, if it worries you then that in itself may not be a good thing.  Its your call but I would try to find an alternative route or method of transport if possible?

LML great to hear all went well at your 12 week scan, enjoy letting everyone know your lovely news!  

Bron sending you lots of love as always only 2 weeks to go!

Jaydi lovely to catch up with your news, yes am very excited about starting to shop in just over a weeks time now, that 24 week milestone means so much to us.  How is your little nursery coming on? Did you post your 4D scan, cant wait to see it!

Tinklebunny sorry you have had such a tough time waiting for AF

AlmaMay your post made me breathe a complete sigh of relief thank you so much for sharing your own stories of knicker and trouser wetting!  I feel so much better knowing others have suffered this – not that I would wish it on anyone of course!. Great to hear you are feeling so well overall.

Bloobs your post did make me laugh, we have all had so many insensitive comments over the years, so many times I got ‘oh as soon as you stop trying it will happen’ yeah right!  People just don’t understand generally. Hope you had a fab time at Centreparcs!

Cat, so sad to read your news from the HPT and the confirmation from your doc.  Its good news that they arranging some investigations for you though I hope they manage to find some answers  

Mrs Bunny lovely to read your post but sorry to hear of your back troubles. With regards to the puppy I think most good breeders can be trusted and if your name is down you should be allocated one as long as the litter is big enough so you shouldnt need to look at any others but if you are concerned ask them outright?

We are having a lovely time, weather is not bad for May and doggy is having a ball playing on the beaches.

Look forward to catching up with you all when we get back, in the meantime sending you lots of love

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Cat, sent you a PM.  So sorry lovely


----------



## bluebell

'Penny Pad-pants'  , it's not me at Centre Pacs, it's RSMUM !!     Wish it was me though, and especially if RSMUM was there too, and you lot for that matter !   
I think we are all best to laugh at the nasty comments - it's the best way to banish their significance in our minds and to stop them hurting !  I can just imagine a countdown of the top 100, with the old TOTPs theme tune playing !!! "..and in at number 10 it's Bluebell's MIL ..........." etc etc etc....
Bloobs xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Cat, so very sorry lovely. Have sent you a PM.   

Diva, excellent news that the new GP was so interested in your case. Does this mean you won't be going to Penny for your hysteroscopy? And having one here on the NHS instead? It's so great when you come out of the doctor's surgery feeling positive for a change! On your question about the 2ww and the bumpy ride, I'd say that the main thing is not to do anything which you may later regret. It probably won't make any difference as I've heard of people doing more strenuous things on the 2ww and everything being fine, but if things don't turn out well then you don't want to be saying - 'if only...'.
Thanks for the the tips on the chiropractor. I've had a few people saying this. I've been to the GP who has given me some exercises and advice but if things haven't improved by next week then I think I'll see a chiropractor then.

Bron, was it your birthday yesterday? Happy Birthday!  

Pen, I hope you're enjoying your holiday - bet you thought you'd escaped having to wear pads - well for a bit longer than this anyway! Thanks for your advice on the puppy. I think we should be ok with this breeder. The ***** (that's the mother dog not the breeder!) has been having scans which the breeder is putting pictures of on her website   and the latest shows that there should be 7 or 8 puppies! So I think we'll hold out and if by any chance we're not successful then we can look at puppies available at the time - the website that you posted, Tinkelbunny seems a good one thanks.

LML, thanks for your puppy advice too. The cockers we've looked at do check the dogs out for inherited problems, particularly eye and hip. I'm so glad that you've started to have fun telling people about your pregnancy  

Laura, I promise that I will put some photos on my gallery very soon! And the bunny ears one on my profile. Promise. xxx

Lexey  

Blubelle, I'm looking out for that wallowy PM! But I know you've got to be in the right mood so no worries xxxx

Jaydi, lots of love to you  

Lesley, hope you're doing some nice things now that the headaches have gone.  

I feel like a bit of a grandmother already as the birds in our garden are breeding away like mad! We've got a blackbird nest right by our garden table and chairs and there are bluetits in the nest box and a baby robin who is obsessed with the bit of bird food I put out just in front of our patio door. And he's been in the bird bath and likes spreading his wings out to sunbathe! This morning I had to go and chase a magpie away when the blackbirds were making a right racket. I wonder if they realise I'm protecting them.  

Love to all
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi - apologies for being slack on posting, but I've realised that I need to have a bit of a break from FF for a little while, and hope you'll all understand.  Silly me - I know you'll all understand.

The corner of my heart reserved for my Abroadies chums is the same though and you are all still in there, even if I'm not on here.

Lots of love to everyone 

Lesley xxx


----------



## Myra

Welcome to your new home girls 



Happy chatting

Myra x


----------



## Myra

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=193253.0

Myra xx


----------



## Laura68

Ooooh am I first


----------



## Sasha B

Just noticed it as well 

Cat, sending you a massive hug. Words fail me to say how sorry I am that you are having to go through this yet again.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

evening abroadies

Cat so sorry xxxxx

still no AF ladies, but i am so bloated and i can feel that I'm about to 'pop' ovulate, so AF should follow soon after.
I've been posting on the singles board...sure the ladies there think I've gone insane or that i am simply bonkers. I'm not sure if you all could remember that i had 4 embies transferred and it will be time again to decide 'how many'.
i was one of those who thought DE was the miracle cure and that I'd be done and dusted after one attempt....needles to say i had 5 eggs and option of 4 to transfer. i was not planning on going back and if i had 3 then the clinic wouldn't have frozen the single embie left...that would have played on my mind that i had left one of my babies behind...so i did the crazy thing of having them all put back...being preggas was brilliant and the m/c a huge shock.

now the second time around i know i have 5 on ice, my clinic will defrost them and only then fertilise them so i will again have the option of 5 if all goes well. but in a way i think the m/c might have been caused because i couldn't support all 4 embies. this is just a thought.

i am going to try and go for blast this time so i might be spared the choice if only two or three embies making it to blast, but if they all make it i think i will be in the same boat and wishing for it to work this time around i would hate to have to decide to destroy the remaining embie.

they have said at 41 your chances of more than two taking is very slim.

i should get my AF first before i start to worry about ET.


----------



## three_stars

Dear Abroadies,
 
A few weeks away and it seems an eternity.  I am sorry I do not know where everyone is at the moment.  I know someone is due next week( good luck Bron!), Alma May is having a boy and hopefully had a great BD time for DH.  Lesley is having a break but having another go in the Fall, Debs is having car trouble, GG is counting the days, Crusoe is wondering how the days pass so quickly now.  So sorry Cat for your news. I hope all of you are doing ok and I am sorry I have not been more supportive.  I am afraid I may need to step back even further from FF now as I just can't keep up and I know I am not much help now to any of you doing tx.  I do miss being actively involved in this group; it felt good to be helpful and to be supported as well. IVF seems a bit far off nowadays though and I have to be thankful for that.  I am so blessed with my beautiful children.  They are clearly the best successes I have ever had in my life and my most precious moments and joy stems from them. 

I have had quite bad news recently.  DD's dad has cancer.  
I have just gotten home a few days ago.  After getting the new kitchen cupboards up ( after the old ones collapsed and nearly killed us) I decided to accept to go on a week holiday with ex DH for our DD.  She went skiing last break with her dad only, but wanted mom with her this time as well.  We went to a family camping place near the sea ( french style which means 3 bd mobile home with kitchen and bathroom - hardly camping, right?)  
The first day there DD's dad hits his head on the pool edge and gets a bump and cut over the eyebrow.  I patched him up and he was fine next day but the day after woke up vomiting and shivering terribly... he thought it was a bad gastro or seafood we had ate.  I played nurse and got the kids out the house next day so he could rest.  By afternoon he was not better at all even though he had stopped vomiting.  He was not breathing well and light and noise was hurting him.  Decided to call the ambulance.  They hauled him out and to hospital 40 km away.  I have no driving license in France yet and also no phone charger with me so the next few days were very tense.  Finally turned out that he spent 2 nights in reanimation and had had a shock from the bump but the real problem was discovered when they started doing full investigation on him.  His blood and urine tests were ringing alarm bells.  Sadly it turns out that he has MM- multiple Myeloma, cancer of the blood plasma.  This attacks the bones , causes kidney failure and greatly diminishes your immune system.  Treatable but no cure.  It is very unusual in someone under 70.  He will be 43 in August.
 
He has already started the first chemotherapy series while there so I stayed there for the extra week to be of help and support.  He has returned to the UK now and will start with the Marsden in London.  The bad part of tx will come end of this year when they try to  clean out the bone marrow.  I hope he makes it through it; if he does he has 5-7 yrs remission.  
I feel really sad for my DD as by then she will be old enough to know what is the problem.  Right now she seems ok about it all since she is pretty used to hospitals herself.   I just always thought that at least if something happened to me she would always have her Dad to help her.    This just wasn't in the plans and I just want it to go away.  I guess everyone must feel that way when cancer comes near.  Some reports say it may be hereditary but the DR. said no.  One more thing to worry about for DD. 

Cancer and all all long term illnesses bring such a cloud with them that just hangs over everything.  SO much uncertainty and worry, suffering , pain, constant medical attention.  Destruction.  Weakness. Tears.  I can't say anyone deserves this, even if I HAVE BEEN REALLY ANGRY AT HIM IN THE PAST.    I know tables turned he would be there for me... so I have to help him get through this. 

SOrry I have taken this new thread far off the path of Abroadies IVF.  Just wanted to tell you all how much I have enjoyed the friendship and support I found here.  You have been a fairly constant part of my life for a few years now.  And some of the dearest people I have have ever let myself get to know in my whole lifetime.    I will continue my journey in life with my little family but the peace and kindness I found during my stay here will never be forgotten. 

Much Love,

Bonnie


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Bonnie words fail me. i'll be praying for you and your family xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Bonnie - As I've already said.  Anything you need that I can help with I'm there for you.  Even if I can't help and you just need a shoulder.  I'm there as well.  x


----------



## Laura68

Dear Bonnie

So shocked and saddened by your news.  Thank god you were there to help your ex when he needed you most.  Of course you have been angry with him in the past, but what matters most is that you are bound together by your lovely DD and you know you need to help him in order to support her.  One small mercy is that the knock to his head uncovered this illness now, so he can receive treatment immediately, rather than it getting worse and worse and possibly being diagnosed when it's too late.  I think the thing with cancer is that you have to take it a day at a time - you really cannot look too far ahead, either as the person suffering, or the people around them.  That way lies madness because there are too many variables, too many things to worry about, too many what ifs.   This was how we handled it when my Dad was ill and it allowed us to live a fairly normal life for really quite a lot of years.  It allowed us all to be happy day to day, and deal with good or bad news as each thing came up.  I hope you all get lots of support, and who knows how he will react to treatment - he may surprise the Doctors, like my friend who was diagnosed with an "untreatable" brain tumor, who was told he had two years to live and the tumor could not be shrunk or it would grow rampantly.  Four years later, his tumor has been shrunk, it's growing very slowly, and he feels better than ever.  I hope your ex DH is as fortunate with his tx.  Where there is treatment, there is hope.

Please don't feel you ever have to keep up with this thread - it's enough for all of us that we can keep up with you when you have a rare moment to pop in.  I have only been an Abroadie a relatively short time, but you have always been around with such sage advice and wise words at just the right moments and it wouldn't be the same without B123.  It's hard for all of us to keep up when the thread is really busy, so don't ever feel you have to come here and know what's going on with everyone.  A while ago we all debated what this thread was about and I think what was clear was that it isn't just about treatment, which may have been how it started.  It's about mutual support for whatever anyone is going through - whether it be tx, pregnancy, m/c, losing a loved one, family problems, car problems, job problems etc etc etc.  I am sure I speak for everyone when I say we'd all very much like to see you through the next few months, Bonnie, and expect nothing in return.

Tinks - you have got a dilemma ahead of you.  You may well be right that your body just couldn't support 4 embies.  Two seems to be a fair option and one that most clinics use, so maybe go for that.  Would they be able to refreeze the other three?  

Cat - so sorry about your blood test.  I know you were half expecting it, but we all hold out hope until the very last possible moment.  It's so very unfair.  Have lots of cuddles with DS. 

Love to everyone.

Laura xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Dear Bonnie

I'm so very sorry to hear about what has happened and that DD's dad has cancer. How shocking this must be for you all. As Laura says, it is perhaps a good thing that he had the accident which has led to an early diagnosis. Let's hope that his treatment is successful.
Having been close to the effects of cancer myself (DH's Dad didn't survive, but my Mum did), I agree that it is best to take things one step at a time, appreciate each day and not look too far ahead. Of course different people have different ways of coping and some believe that being positive does help and enhances quality of life for all those involved. This of course much depends on the attitude of the sufferer.

It must be terribly difficult for you to be supporting someone with whom you have had such a turbulent relationship. And you have already given so much of yourself to your journey to have children that it must seem so difficult to face having to deal with this crisis at this time. But you are such a strong person - you will know how much of yourself to give and maybe there will be times when you need to step back and concentrate on yourself and your family. Only time will tell how easy this will be for you, especially as your obvious priority in all this is DD.

As Laura says, don't ever feel that you cannot come here and talk to us, and don't worry at all about keeping up with us all. You have already been such a tremendous support to us all, and also such a wise friend. I will miss you and often think of you. 

Sending you lots of love and strength for the difficult times ahead. I so wish that this wasn't happening to you. Always here if you need me
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

abroadies it seems AF has arrived today, looks like FET should go ahead on schedule...thank you for being there for me during my madness xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Ah found you all.

Bonnie - have sent you a PM - I'm so very sorry to hear your news.  I'm thinking of you.  And about Abroadies - well Laura is right just pop in anytime you like - you really don't have to be up to date with what's going on - we're here for you. xxx  You were the first person to PM me when I joined FF and that meant so much to me.  Your story and your tenacity has inspired me to keep going and today I'm 28 weeks   Who would have thought.  I know I would not be here without you and these phenomenal women.

Myra - thanks for the new home.  I'm so sorry for your loss.  Hugs to you it must be very early days.

Lesley - I completely understand you needing a bit of a break just now.  Time to focus on other things rather than going to AA in a pub?    Have some fun.

Lirac - Good luck next week having your phone consultation.  I agree - keep going!  Thinking of you for July.

Mrs Bunny - I'm so envious of you having so much going on in your garden.  Our dog scares them away I think.  Hope yours like puppies   Hope your back is on the mend - such rotten luck.

Laura - 28 weeks   Well done.  So are you shopping?? 

Cat - So sorry to hear your blood result.  That's so hard.  I'm glad your GP is taking care of you and has referred you for tests.  I don't know what tests they'll do.  Insist on having the lot!

Tink - Great news today.  Phew!  I don't really know about how many embies to transfer.  I'm imagining if you find it hard to leave an embie behind at transfer then you'd find it exceptionally hard to have to consider a reduction if you end up with a multiple pregnancy.  So maybe it is better for you not to have too many transferred?  I hadn't heard that at 41 the chances of more than two taking is slim - I thought that was just if it was with your own eggs.  I had two DE transferred and that resulted in twins at first.  Good luck with deciding what to do.

AlmaMay - thank you so much for your post and thoughts about the ignorant comments we get.  You said it all so well and I'm going to try out some of them next time it happens.  On the subject of people stepping backwards when you tell them your story - my DH suggested next time you talk to them at the end of the Pier   Hope your DH had a fabby birthday - say happy birthday from us.  We did have our 4d scan but we were callous parents and instead of crying we laughed the whole time!  She was such a clown - the sonographer said we have a little character there - and a very busy girl.
Hope your itching is calming down.  The magic spray from Lesley worked the best (and instantly) - Salcura.  Also Palmer's cocoa butter is lovely to use - smells good enough to eat.  And I have some gorgeous balm from Neal's Yard called Mothers Balm - that is a treat.

Dawn - hope all is going well

Sasha - big hugs to you about those comments you had when you were trying for Bella.  You are right it is sad.

Bron - Happy Birthday!  Next week your baby arrives - just wonderful. 

Pen - Happy holidays.  Glad you're managing the floods.  I've been using pads from the start so I'm kinda used to it now.  I've had something similar to AlmaMay but didn't worry about it as it's been pretty constant but not heavy like yours.
Yes I'm still ebay shopping and getting my bargains.  I'm not so brilliant in the real shops though - had a complete melt down at the weekend - we decided to buy our first special 'newborn' outfit in Mamas & Papas which was wonderful.  But I only just made it out of the shop and then collapsed in huge sobs all over DH.  The enormity of it all really hit me.  Everyone was trying to get passed me and staring but I couldn't stop myself or quieten down it really shocked me to be like that.  Eventually DH could guide me to the car and pour me in still wailing away but everyone walked passed and stared in the window!  So embarrassing.  Only you guys understand what this is like.  

Skirtgirl - hope you're staying sane.  Thinking of you and crossing everything 

Diva - Great news that your new GP is helping you.  I would have been crying too.  
I don't really know about how careful you need to be in the 2ww. What does Penny advise?  Maybe it would make them hold on tighter?

Bluebell - so funny imaging the hit parade of stupid comments.  Brilliant.  Thanks for your post about it all.

Lexey - sorry to hear your arm is still causing you trouble from time to time. x

Mandy - thinking of you

LML - So exciting that you are telling people your news. 
Yes we had our 4d scan and it was amazing.  She was hiding though and even though i walked around, had a sweet drink and went back she still hadn't turned enough for her close up   So they said we can go again in two weeks and do it all again.  This was with Babybond - really recommend them.  Will put the scan pic we have in my gallery later on when I can remember how to do it.  We also had a funny pic of her putting her foot up in front of her face and on her head - think we have a gymnast in the making.

RsMum - I loved your response to " Perhaps someone is trying to tell you something?" - yes, to smack you around the head!!!! - utterly brilliant.  That's on my list now 

Heffalump - fabby avatar pic 

I've had a frustrating week.  Thank goodness our private scan went so well and we were happy.  But the NHS has been a different story. Grotty radiographer did a sizing scan on Tuesday and was such a miserable jobsworth.  I'd have said she'd had a bad day but it was only 9am!  How can anyone be so miserable when they get to scan babies?  We came out both feeling teary and our happiness squashed.  There wasn't bad news though - bubs is fine and the right size.  Then the next day we were back to see the consultant at last with our list of questions - but - she was a no-show yet again!  This has been happening since 14 weeks and it's horrible.  We just see junior docs who can't understand my hospital notes about previous surgery and then we get a student come in who wants to practice on me.  This time I said I didn't want to go through my history again for her to practice taking notes as i found it too upsetting - she was really shocked and ran out of the room.  I guess that's good practice too.  Eventually she came back and practiced taking my blood pressure and measuring my bump with a tape measure - both of which she got wrong!  Think this student may have to stay on an extra year.
Anyway we're going again in two weeks hopefully to finally meet our consultant - we won't be holding our breath though.  Wish I had medical insurance.

Love to all Abroadies and extra big hugs this week 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bron11

Jaydi - glad the 3d scan went well and that you can go back - maybe the lttle one will be more settled for you this time.  Sorry you had hassle from the NHS - whats new?  It is totally understandable about your 'melt down' when buying your baby item, don't be embarrassed about it - it took such a journey to get here so enjoy those melt down and tears of joy.

Bonnie - sorry to read about your current situation - as others have said you can only take it one day at a time and be there for your DD - no matter what situation someone ends up in when supporting someone else who is ill it can be hard.  It is important that you all find time for yourselves within this so that you have the space and time to recharge.  Hope everything goes as well as it can.  Take care.


Cat - sorry about your blood test - look after yourself.

Tink - what  a hard decision to make but you need to do what is right for you's.

Tinkerbunny -    for AF.

Lirac - all best for future treatment.


Thanks all for birthday wishes and best wishes for next week, still trying to get my head round fact that next week i should be holding junior in my arms.  For now have to go and bake as grandson getting christening in the morning and been very lazy this week as bump really sore.  

Hi to all I have missed, have a good weekend  Love Bron xx


----------



## Sasha B

Bonnie,

I am so very sorry to hear your news. I have sent you a PM. If I can help in anyway please do let me know. As Laura said, we are all here for you. Don't feel pressured to catch up with our news but know that this is a safe place for you to come and get support as and when you need it.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

just found you so gotta post and run so I dont lose you again.


----------



## bluesky3443

Hello ladies,

I would like to join your thread and I hope that you allow me to be part of the Abrodies and share my journey with you.

I am due to start my next cycle real soon, approx 15th may as soon as the AF shows up and then head down to Valencia to make my dreams come true.

I have been reading you for a while and I think I know you all a bit, some of your journeys have been increadible and I admire all of you, your tenacity and strengh to not to loose the end goal is fantastic.

lots of hugs and kisses, bluesky x


----------



## mini-me

Bonnie - so sorry to hear about DD's dad.  Thinking of you and DD  

Not been around much but my poor baby boy has spent just over 3 weeks in hospital for inflammed lymph nodes in both sides of his neck. They tried to treat them with antibiotics intravenously but they would not go down.  He ended up having surgery with a GA to drain them.  After the first one it would not stop bleeding so he had to go back to theatre and needed a blood transfusion. He then went back to surgery a 3rd time as the other side of his neck was going the same way as the first so they had to drain the other side too.  So at 3 months, my darling boy has had 3 small ops as well as a blood transfusion, numerous ultrasounds and a chest x-ray.  To look at him now you wouldn't think there was anything wrong - he even had his immunisations a day after leaving hospital and they didn't affect him at all.  He's a very socialable baby and charmed all the staff who absolutely loved him.  It didn't hold him back either as he's trying to roll over at 3 months!!  Both hospitals (local and bigger one for ops) were fantastic and we were involved at every stage as part of the team looking after him.  The staph A bug was isolated but we will never know how he got it.  But they are doing follow up and have done blood tests (sent to Great Ormond Street) to check his immune system.  Of course I feel guilty, was I clean enough - DH says yes as I'm almost obsessive.  I had to give up breastfeeding at 6 weeks which I was devastated about, but I was reassured this had nothing to do with it.  I just have to accept it's one of these things.

I do try to keep up with the thread and wish everyone the best at whatever stage of their IF journey they're at.  

  

Love to all,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Mini-Me - you poor thing!  And poor DS.  Thank god he's turned the corner now.  It's so frightening to see a little one so unwell.  You must have been at your wits end.  Lovely to hear from you, and to hear your other DS news.  Rolling at 3 months - watch out, he'll be running around by six months!  Make the most of it while you don't have to run after him.

Jaydi - boo to the crappy hospital people.  Well done for saying no to the 1,000th student you've been interrogated by over the last 7 months.  You have to stand your ground sometimes.  So totally understand you getting overwhelmed in the baby clothes shop - you have waited so so long for that very special moment.  There's something about looking at and buying clothes that makes you imagine your babe in your arms, and it is a very emotional moment.  You've been so amazing and strong, it's no wonder you broke down.  Also, if you're like me at this stage, you will be full of late pregnancy hormones.... DH came in from work yesterday and told me he'd had a really bad day and I burst into tears!!  Not what he was expecting.  

Diva - have a good couple of weeks away at work.  Great news about Dizzi.  Fingers crossed you'll soon be getting the bananas out for you too.

Bluesky - welcome to Abroadies!  There's always a lot going on here, and it's definitely the best place for advice.  Which clinic are you going to?  Great time of year to be cycling - you'll be able to stroll in the sunshine while your embies are growing.

Skirtgirl - how you feeling?  I can't rememeber when you test - soon?

Just got back from first shopping trip with DH.  So we have now chosen a pushchair; bought moses baskets, bought a few babygrows and blankets and other essentials.  It was lovely to see DH wander off in the clothes section - I found him pouring over different babygrows.  I let him choose most of them - even though he kept going for things with cars on, and in blue.  Is he trying to tell me something  I had a dream the other night that my Doctor said "Ok, so everything is fine, and I think your twins will come..... tomorrow", and I had a panic as we didn't have anything at all.  Hence the shopping trip.  Just a few essentials to get us going.  Phew.  Feel quite relieved.

Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend.

Love

Laura


----------



## Jaydi

Mini-me - it's good to hear from you - have been thinking of you.  But what a shocking time you have had.   Poor you and poor little DS.  You've been so unlucky there.  It's so good to hear he's on the mend. And such an active little chap!  Amazing.    I hope you get the all clear from Great Ormond Street now and can start to forget this has ever happened and look forward to an easy time.  

Bluesky - welcome to Abroadies!   Good luck for getting ready for your cycle in Valencia.    Reading your signature it looks like you have a good dollop of tenacity yourself - you'll fit in here just great   

Skirtgirl - thinking of you!  

Bonnie - sending you all lots of love.  

Sasha - hugs 

Diva - ah I think you've already left now - have a good trip.  Yeah thanks for your support about my hospital visit.  Not only could that student not do blood pressure but she and the junior doctor also thought the mark on my tummy from my skirt elastic was an operation scar!  They were carefully making a note.  I have plenty of scars but not right across there.  

Bron - hope all goes brilliantly this week.  We're thinking of you.   Hope the Christening went well.

Laura - so brilliant that you have been shopping!   The ball is rolling now.  That's great.  I'm sure your girls will love a few outfits with cars and trains.   Much of the girl stuff is so relentlessly pink that I quite envy the boys side of the shop.  No wonder DH found himself drawn to that side.  Yesterday I saw a baby in a pink pram wearing a pink outfit head to toe - she nearly disappeared!
Yes you understand about having to give your history over and over too don't you?  They really don't wonder at all what it is like for us.  Also I hate the bit where I have to tell reception my date of birth in front of everyone to prove who I am!  I have already said my name, address and postcode - is there really going to be someone else pregnant in my house with an identical name?  I don't think many of the others mums in the waiting room or the receptionists have much concept of the 1960s - I could do without it. 
I'm quite relieved to hear you are all hormonal too.  I've been feeling pretty fine up to now and didn't know what all this talk about being over-emotional was about - but now it's hit me!  I get terrible 'PMT' too!  Poor DH.  I saw a bloke trying to reason with his heavily pregnant wife last week at the motorway services.  She already had a little one to look after and she looked absolutely shattered.  I nearly went over there to explain a few things to her husband!  I think he expected her to be the same as always.  

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend.  Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Afternoon all!

Bonnie so sad to read your upsetting news but also to hear you wont be here very much. We have all enjoyed your love and support, your stories and your courage for years now and we will miss you dreadfully. Do please pop by whenever you get a chance even if you don’t post it would be nice to know you were still with us in some format. What Laura says is spot on your posts don’t have to be about IVF or treatment we are all here for you no matter what. In the meantime sending you lots of love and strength for you and your family  

Tinks, personally I think 4 is excessive and possibly a waste and I would go for two but it’s a very personal decision so go with whatever is right for you. There are no guarantees with getting embies to blast stage either, on my last treatment mine were suppose to but the embryologist thought it much better to transfer at 8 cell rather than risking loosing them so that’s what we did and it of course resulted in my BFP. We had three put back but of course only 1 took but that was perfect for us.  I wish you luck in whatever you decide.  Good news that AF has shown up!  By the way whats your angry banana about in your signature file? Always makes me think something is up when I read your posts  

Lesley sad you are not posting just now but completely understand. Hope you are popping by to check on us every so often.  Sending you lots of love  

Jaydi your scan sounds like such fun! I always laugh and get told off when I see my little one too, great you get to go back for another shot.  What a little madam giving you the run-around   Your story about breaking down sobbing when you brought your first outfit just made me howl, I know exactly how you feel. It must have been weird, sad, joyous, awkward, incredible all sorts of emotions but when it hits you it really does throw you off your feet doesn’t it.  Hope you realise this is just a mixture of relief, love pouring out of you, joy and hormones of course. I fully expect to do a similar thing soon!  Sorry to hear you are having such a mare with your consultant! Cant you complain to someone its really not on. Sending you a massive love filled hug  

Bron cant believe you have less than a week to go you must be sooooo excited. Sending you lots of love and hugs, take good care!   

Bluesky welcome to the Abroadies thread everyone here is lovely and you will feel at home quickly I am sure.  Looking at your background you too have had a tough time and I hope we can help with support and just an ear to listen when you need one.  A big huggy welcome to you  

Mini-me lovely to see you posting but gosh what a time you have had.  Glad to hear everything is ok now and your little boy is doing well.

Skirtgirl hope you are hanging in there on your 2ww!

DivaB have a good trip! Look forward to hearing your news when you return.

Love to everyone else, I hope I have just about caught up after being on our holidays. We had a lovely time but it was all over far too quickly, still at least we were able to get a break before our little one arrives I know we were lucky to have this time with just us. Hoping for a positive week for everyone.

Pen
(aka Penny Pad Pants - Bluebell how that made me laugh! - big kiss to you   )


----------



## Tinkelbunny

welcome back Pen good to hear that you had a brilliant time.

oh my angry banana is how i feel about all this ivf malarkey.

I've not decide about the quantity as yet. have seen a post on the April Angels and May devils thread a woman had 5 put back and was told by her doc tat she would be lucky for 1 or 2 to stick. will see when I'm there, twins would be brilliant.

am feeling so much better now that AF is here. have not told DP about treatment, he will be in tears of joy if it's a BFP.

am feeling more positive now.

off to go pack my bags, love to all xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Pen

it was Shaz68, this is what she had to say:

...as i had my treatment in cyprus i don't know what their limits are as regards to age etc but i do think 40 is the crunch age for putting more in. have to say i was really worried at the thought of it and still am!  dr seems to do it as the standard and in his experience should only produce 1 or 2. my chances with own eggs were 1% what he has done is give me a 60% chance so we'll see what happens


----------



## mini-me

Tinklebunny - I had 4 frosties put back in and got one baby at the end of it, although the pregnancy did start off as twins. 

Laura, Jaydi & PosPen - thanks for your kind wishes and glad to hear your pregnancies are progressing well.  The shopping carries on after the birth - I find it difficult going into town without buying something for DS!    I'm afraid there's no doubting his gender, it's either blue or has cars on it!
DS is such a sweetie and strangely looks a lot more like me than DH even though we had ED - definitely epigenetics in action.  In fact, he looks so much like my dad who died last year and was born on his birthday and even has the same blood group.  My dad and I weren't on the best of terms at the time but he would have been delighted with his wee grandson.

Bron - can't believe you're so close!  Hope all goes well.  

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

thank you mini-me

was thinking the same about using DE...as nature would have it the dice on genetics can fall any way...i'm a twin and must say my twin doesn't look anything like me at all...you wouldn't even say that we are related...we are so different in every way not just looks...but very close...love her dearly.

xxx


----------



## Newday

Posting and running I fly to Prague tonight and train to brno in the morning for biopsy and home tomorow night. Whistle stop trip but only 1 day off work!
dawn


----------



## bluesky3443

Ladies,
AF came yesterday, doctor miscounted the days. I have started with the 6mg of progynova and the injection of cetrotide.
If everything goes well and doct predictions are correct I will be going to IVI Valencia approx 28th may.
I cant wait, I am having evertyhing crossed..........          


Good luck Newday, on your mad trip around europe

Many thanks for the welcome. I must go to work now and earn some euros to pay the treatment...........
bluesky x


----------



## Skirtgirl

Well what a lot going on, I am never going to remember everyone so I apologie to begin with,

Dawn Good luck with the trip to brno, hope it all goes well.

Tink I think 4 might  be too many for me to put back although I know where you are comimg from, I did consider having all 9 of mine put back to get it over with!!!  of course they wouldn't have allowed it. But good news AF arrived, how can you not tell dp? will he not notice you are gone??

Bonnie so sorry to hear ypur sad news, will be thinking of you and your family over the coming weeks and months and wishing all the best in the world to you.

Jaydi, Laura and Pen love to hear about you progressing bumps, scans and of course shopping trips!!! Before mine were born I lovingly hand washed all their little vests and sleepsuits and hung them on the line and cried!!!  Didn't last long once they arrived washing was an necessary evil!!!

mini me sounds like you and your little one have been through hell, glad you have come out the otherside and things are looking up.


I am still just about staying sane, had a bit of a scare at the weekend when I thought possibly very slightly af might be starting but nothing which was just as well as I had a house full of rellies including my 5 month old niece.Then last night had to go to bed with stomach pains but think that was probably down to the junk I consumned over the weekend!!!!  
I always start these cycles thinking all will be smooth and I will get a full set of symptoms from day one and a good strong positive result on test day!! never happens though even when I did get a good strong positive on test day!! DH usually tells me I smell pg but so far he hasn't mentioned it. DD did curl up on my lap at the weekend and say ' i can hear a heartbeat in your tummy mum, it is not yours it is a baby'  I was rathjer spooked by it but put it down to the fact I have piu on a bit of weight and she is obsessed with babies at the moment especially with he baby cousin here!!!!!
Really tempted to get some pee sticks today but wont as I cant see how they will put my mind at rest either way so still waiting for wednesday!!

Hugs to everyone I have missed.


----------



## Skirtgirl

bluesky  how exciting!!!! I love the begining of any cycle they are always so full of hope and promise!!!  Good Luck


----------



## Tinkelbunny

bluesky I'm waiting for my call to say i can start the proginova...am so excited, we should be around the same time.

skirtgirl DP travels the world, i go on some trips, am missing out on this one as it clashes with SA...we had some family emergencies, will be seeing to those at the same time. promise not telling makes life so much easier.

not sure how you can go without testing. i tested nearly a week early last time and got a BFP...these emotional high and depressing lows are torture.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Just nipping in.........

Dawn hope that all goes smoothly wishing you a safe journey
Bonnie so sorry to read of your DD's dad thinking of you all  
Bron wow only a few days now until you meet your miracle baby, cant wait to read your news
Jaydi and Laura, wow cant believe your on the 3rd tri already OMG where did the time go

Bluesky  for your treatment

Tinkelbunny wishing you lots of luck for SA

Mini me sorry to read all you have been through with DS  

Mrs Bunny how exciting about a puppy 
not long until June 1st 

Skirtgirl  coming your way

Big hugs to all  i missed

Em


----------



## Mandchris

Hi everyone

Sorry Im not the best poster but everytime I read theres loads and im still useless on this laptop.  

So I just wanted to wish everyone all the best no matter where your at.  I did read the post by Bonnie and am sad re ur DD dad.  I will miss your posts and wish you all the luck in the world! xx

My news Im decided to go with my own eggs once more, FSH 7, LH 2.8, AMH 0.6, I staerted BCP threee days ago and am having a short low stim protocol, Im not that hopeful to be honest, but feel I have to try once more, Its weird but Ive had 8 OEIVFs and Im terrified by the thought of EC  

Love to you all
Mandy xxx


----------



## Newday

well biopsy is done will be making my way home in a hoéur FET next month
Dawn


----------



## lovemylabrador

Found you all!!

Hope you are all doing ok... Dawn - bon voyage, hope you are feeling ok after the biopsy. Seems like there are quite a few starting on tx again in the next few months - will keep everything crossed for you all...

Lirac - will try to find that tapas bar info before July for you!

Tinkelbunny - hooray for AF! 

Jaydi - how nice that you can go back for another 4d peek - especially as the NHS didn't do very well by you... am tempted to go for another sneaky scan myself, for reassurance, bit neurotic maybe, but think £50 is worth it to be able to relax and enjoy a bit more... seeing your baby in 4D must be AMAZING!!

Mini-me - what an awful few weeks... glad all is well now. Your boy sounds amazing...

Bonnie - so sorry to hear about your ex  

Thinking of you Cat

Hello Mandchris - wishing you luck with your next tx...

Skirtgirl - best wishes  

Bluesky - hello!! 

Bron - wishing you all the best for the arrival of your baby!!!!!!!! 

Being quite lazy here - lots of energy in the mornings, but lots of sitting on the sofa in the afternoon...
xxx


----------



## bron11

Thanks everyone for best wishes for tomorrow, nervous but also excited and also for birthday wishes.  I will catch up with everyone when out of hosp until then, good luck with treatments, two weeks, etc.  Look after yourselves.  Love Bron xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Bron GOOD LUCK sweetie, hope everything goes well for you!

Can't wait to hear from you once your little one is born, take very good care of yourself and be brave, it wont be long now!

           

Pen
xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Just popped on to say good luck to Bron - will be thinking of you today and looking forward to hearing your news 

Dawn - glad all went well with your biopsy in Prague  

Bonnie - Thinking of you all.  Hope ex-DP's consultations go well this week. 
Big hugs to you donating your moses baskets.  

LML - yes having the 4d scan was great.  Can't wait to go again.  I've now put the scan pic in my album in the gallery - not sure how to find it again though!    Maybe a search in the Gallery for Jaydi.
Enjoy your lazy days 

Mandy - crossing everything for you!  Good luck.  

Heffalump thanks for your message - yes the time whizzes by soooo fast.  Are you still doing the zoladex?  I did that for 4 months before a fibroids op - no fun at all.    Crossing all for you.  

Tink - good luck.    So interesting about your twin looking nothing like you.

Mini-me - hope you're doing ok and can relax now.  Your DS sounds such a darling.  

Skirtgirl - hope the double birthday party goes brilliantly.  Thinking of you this week.   Thanks for sharing your story about the little vests on the washing line   - sounds like my reaction is pretty normal really.

Bluesky - glad to hear all is going well. Good luck.  

Pen - welcome home from your hols - glad you had a good escape from it all.  Hope you're having an easier time now.

Love to all and good luck to Bron today  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just a speedy pots from me to wish Bron all the best and can't wait to hear about your bouncing babe in your arms !! 

Mini -me - phew, what a nasty time you had !  Your little DD soundsl ike such a cutie.  When do we get to see photos ?

Dawn, well done, you got there at last.  Wishing you all the best for FET.   

Bonnie, so sorry about your DD's dad.  No words can do justice to how awful it must be for you all.  Thinking of you.  

Skirtgirl, hope the 2WW isn't dragging too much.  

Love Bloobs xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Skirtgirl, just realised your test day is today !!!!!!!

Wishing you all the best.  You are such a sweetie and were so kind to me during my 2nd m/c. You really deserve a BFP.  Wishing as hard as I can for you.       

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Just a quickie from me too!

Skirtgirl, wishing you tons of luck and      for your test! Wasn't 100% sure it was today because I read you were putting it off because of the twins birthday. But good luck anyway, I've been thinking of you lots, and ditto what Bluebell said. Hope twins birthday was/is good! xxxx

Bron, thinking of you too, hope all goes smoothly and looking forward to hearing special news    

Mini-me, so sorry for all you've been through in the last few months. Your little one has had a traumatic start to life! Hoping that all is well from now on - he sounds like a lovely baby, and very strong too.  

Dawn, another hurdle jumped - well done, you'll soon be at the finishing line! (Apologies for the corny-ness!)

love
Mrs Bunny xxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Quick post from me earlier just to wish Bron best wishes but time for a quick catch up now.  

Mandy good for you having another go with your own eggs wishing you lots of luck for this attempt  

Bonnie thinking of you and hope you are doing ok. It must have been very moving giving over your little moses baskets but you know they have gone to a good home hopefully. Sending you lots of love at this difficult time for your family  

Dawn, glad to hear biopsy went well and you are on your way home, take it easy. Hope this gives you some positive feelings for your FET, wishing you lots of luck in your build-up   

LML good to hear you are taking things easy in the afternoons. I did lots of sofa hogging in the first trimester and still really haven’t got my energy back but I guess that has something to do with being an older mummy-to-be.  Hope you are enjoying your pregnancy  

Jaydi, just had a peek at your 4D picture, wow it’s amazing!  These 4D pics always frighten me a little bit as it makes everything look so real and I don’t think any of us believe things are really happening until we will see our babies, hope you are showing this to the in-laws!  

Skirtgirl very best of luck for testing today!  Have everything crossed for you!       

I am doing well, DH actually got to feel baby move yesterday which was lovely. He certainly is a little wriggler (Baby not DH  ) keeps waking me up and is pretty active most of the day but am definitely not complaining its wonderful to finally feel his presence. We hit our 24 weeks this Saturday so am very excited at that milestone and braved it a few days early and brought a little top in House of Fraser because it was in the sale at ½ price and soooo cute I couldn’t resist. It is the only little thing hanging in the nursery at the moment but am looking forward to adding a few more things after the weekend and in the coming weeks.

Lots of love to everyone including Lexey, Laura, Crusoe, Bluebell, AlmaMay (must go and catch up on your blog and see how you are doing) Lirac, Giggly, DivaB, Larkles, Mrs B, LesleyJ and everyone I have missed.


----------



## Skirtgirl

Well against the odds I am posting a  !!!!!  cant stop shaking , have been in a terrible state all morning! I have a level of 490 but am still nervous after last time obviously.

Pen isn't it lovely when DH can share your pregnancy like that!!  24 weeks is such a milestone isn't it!

Thanks for all you good wishes now you have to get me through the next 8 weeks which will be tough!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Ye-ha Skirtgirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Had a good feeling for you and so pleased to hear it confirmed. Dancing banana fest and others here we go!

                                   

Absolutely thrilled for you. Now keep safe and rested (as much as you can with the twins) will keep everything crossed for you.

Huge hug

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Woooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Skirtgirl !!!
Well done you !!             
Here's to a successful and uneventful pregnancy for you.  Fantastic level !  Twins again !!
Bluebell xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Skirtgirl -                  

Congratulations - really, really thrilled for you - I'm shaking too for you!!! 

Fantastic, fantastic news!!!

LML  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello ladies

Skirtgirl -                       
Absolutely fantastic news!!!! So pleased for you.  Great beta levels.  Hoping for a smooth and uneventful pregnancy for you and DH.  

Mandy - good luck with your next cycle using own eggs.  Good to hear you are moving on with tx, and you seem to have v good hormone levels, so who knows!    

Dawn - good news about the biopsy.  Glad it went well.

Bron - masses of luck for today!  I can't believe the day is here already.  I'm sure you won't have a moment to log on, but if you do, sending you lots of love and can't wait to hear all about junior.

Pen - nearly congrats for reaching the big 24!  So glad you are feeling lots of wriggling, and it's magical when DH can share the kicks.  I had a very strange experience the other night - my hand was on my tummy, I was dozing off, and I swear one of the babies must have completely turned over - I woke up with a screech because it felt like a whole little body was protruding through my stomach!  You know that scene from Alien....

Jaydi - must track down your latest scan pic.  I want a 4d one too, but the babies have been resolutely facing my back the last three scans!  

Bonnie - glad you checked in and saw how much everyone cares for you!  Hope you are bearing up.  

Cat - hope you are ok hon.  We're all here for you.

Lirac - how are you doing?  Hope you are feeling OK too, and looking forward to your FET.  What did Dr Bernabeu have to say about your last cycle?  Will he change the protocol for this FET?

LML - glad to hear you have the classic symptoms of this bit ore pregnancy!  I did get my all-day energy back - at about 17 weeks.  Can't say there's much left of it now!

Hello to everyone else - I'm in such a rush I'm sure I've forgotten a dozen important events.... 

Lots of love to all

Laura
xxx


----------



## mini-me

Skirtgirl - fantastic news!!  Great levels too, could be another set of twins?!  Congratulations.
 

mini-me
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Skirtgirl this is wonderful news!  Huge congratulations.  

        

Your levels are excellent.  

What a stressful wait but you've done it!  Just brilliant.

  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Mandchris

Skirtgirl [fly][/fly]          

Thanks for your support with my OEIVF, I dont think the hormone levels are that bad except for the AMH its rubbish, the clinic sid it was the same when I got my BFP in the past and this is the only reason they have said I should try again xx

MAndy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Skirtgrl- fabby, fabby news!!!!!                            

yippeee!!!


----------



## MrsBunny

Skirtgirl -
CONGRATULATIONS!!

         

Lovely level too! We'll certainly be here for you - but hope you won't be needing us!
Lots of love
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Skirtgirl brilliant congratulations!!!!

well abroadies I'm flying off tonight. thank you again for the support when i went into a mad panic about AF. I'm on Proginova, prednisoline, aspirin and all the necessary vits. eating my brazil nuts and drinking as much liquids as i can. am still not sure how many embies I'll bring back, but that depends on how many defrost OK. I'm both nervous and excited. i have to be at the clinic as soon as i arrive. will keep you posted.

love to all xxx


----------



## Laura68

Good luck Tinks.  Hope all goes smoothly  v


----------



## Skirtgirl

Good luck Tink!!!!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Good luck Tinks!

Have a safe trip and a good transfer!

Look forward to hearing your news.

Pen
xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Good luck Tinkelbunny!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## bluesky3443

The best of luck Tink, come back with great news for us


----------



## Penelope Positive

So quiet this week... Thought I would pop by and say hello to everyone and see how everyone is doing?

Tinks hope things are going well for you and Skirtgirl hope you are still floating around on cloud 9  

My fellow bumpy ladies how are we all? Jaydi how's that shopping coming on? I nearly brought a wooden changing station on Ebay a couple of days ago it went for £20 and was from John Lewis and cost over £100 new!  Still a bit early for me though but its so annoying missing out on these huge bargains.  Since I was made redundant in September last year I havent earned a penny and am surviving on my JSA which will switch to MA soon hopefully which is a bit more.  We have managed to save some up though and have a few hundred in a pot for the nursery so bargain spotting is essential!

Laura that tale about one of your girls doing a major turn made me laugh and go OMG all at the same time. It does all feel a bit alien doesnt it, I am very much still getting use to being able to feel baby, he keeps catching me off guard and I catch myself thinking whats that funny feeling in my tummy for a split second and then I remember and get a big smile and stroke my lucky belly.

AlmaMay how are things with you?  I had a little catch up on your blog this morning gosh I love those colourful shoes you found!  Hope everything is going well for you.

LML hope you are well too are you having any sickness or other niggles at all?

Bron you should be holding your little one in our arms now, cant wait to hear from you. Hope everything went to plan  

Lexey you have been very quiet, hope you are ok honey. Sending you a big hug  

DivaB hope your trip is going well.

LeselyJ, Larkles and Bonnie hope you are all OK, missing your posts but sending you hugs in the hope you are doing ok.    

Giggles how is 'J' doing? Not long now, have you got your nursery all ready? It must be so exciting for you.  

Crusoe thinking of you as always knowing how busy you must be and hoping you are having fun in amongst the challenges you are facing. Big hug to you your DH and your DS

Mrs B, RSMUM, Bluebell, Cat, Mini-Me, Dawn and everyone else I know I have forgotten, hope you are all ok and wishing you a happy weekend.

Pen
xxx

PS - quick question, anyone know what the score is on perfumed products like bubbly bath, body lotion, body wash etc in pregnancy?  I have been really avoiding these and sticking to my Simple soap, bubbles etc but have tons of lovely Covent Garden, L'Occitane etc type smellies which I am wondering if its actually ok for me to be using for a bit of indulgent time?


----------



## Skirtgirl

Pen i used perfumed products through out last time, only they were restricted as I couldn't stand most smells!!! I thought it was only a problem for E/T?? but maybe things have changed.


----------



## Kate218

Hi Ladies

I have posted on the Invimed thread in Poland.  I got no replies, am just wondering if anyone is or has attended this clinic and how long you have to wait for donor egg ivf.

Thanks for your help

Kate


----------



## Laura68

Hi Kate, Sorry don't know anything about Invimed.  There's probably someone on here who's been there.  Good luck, hope you get some answers.

Pen - I avoided scented stuff at first but I think Ellie is right - it's just at ET they want you scent free.  I like a bit of bubble bath and body lotion - sure you'll be fine!  You'll find plenty of bargains on Ebay as the months go by.  Enjoy making a few purchases!  You're allowed to now.  We actually got delivery of our buggy yesterday.  I got in and Dh had already been practising, then he talked me trough it like it was a car!

Hello to everyone else.  Just a quickie - my feet and ankles are too swollen to stay upright at the computer.  I look about 99...

Love Laura x


----------



## bluesky3443

Hi Kate,

I have not experience with regard Invimed clinic and waiting times, why don't you ring them?

I have booked my scan for lining check for next wednesday, I hope my lining is behaving and it is getting nice and thick. 
I am very positive and excited with this cycle, I am changing few things around me and my way of looking after myself to ensure that I give myself the best chances and the most  important is that I don't care about work, I will take few days off once I get to ET rather than return to work straight after as I did with my IVF's cycles.

Pen, I have not read anything about using very perfumed gels,soaps etc rather than on ET as skirtgirl is saying, perhaps ask your doc........a bit of indulgence is very nice, we all like it.

Laura, you are very lucky to have swoolen ankles, you put a smile on my face, I can picture your DH going around as he is Schumaker

Ladies have a good weekend
bluesky x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Kate

i cant help with experience at ivimed but on the abroadies part 1 there is a list and a few of the ladies have been there, i think Cat68 and Earthe Kitt have been maybe worth having a look

Heres a link to the thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171493.0

Hope this helps

Em


----------



## Skirtgirl

Laura you may have to get support stockings now!!! they look awful nice and thick and black!! BUT I lived in them and they really helped the swelling!


----------



## Laura68

Thanks Skirtgirl - I tried some DVT socks the other day as it was all I had.  I was so hot, I had to fold them down and when I got home I had perfect skinny ankles and feet like little footballs!  Actually DH said they look like pasties    I'm not complaning though - it's an excuse to buy new shoes and lie around a lot!  I will try the support stockings.

Bluesky - great news things are progressing for you.  So glad you are feeling excited and optimistic this tx.  You're doing the right thing putting yourself first after ET.  Everything crossed for next week's scan.  Keep us informed. And in the meantime, what is it girls?  Brazil nuts, red wine, hot water bottles?  Someone (was it Diva) did a great list back on the old thread.

Good weekendds to you all.

Laura


----------



## bluebell

Off for a week's holiday in Greece ladies !!    
Back on 24th.  Good luck everyone.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Have  GREAT hols Bluebell.  Very very jealous.....


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Superted,

I was told that it was OK to put Clexane in your luggage but if it gets lost in transit you would be a bit stuffed?  I got a very brief letter from my clinic and carried mine in my hand luggage both there and back and they didnt even look at it, I just declared it at the check in both ways they had a quick scan of the letter and that was it. Can your clinic in Spain or here in the UK not do you a note just to be on the safe side?

Bloobs have a wonderful holiday, weather has got to be so much better than here!

Laura hope your getting that swelling under a bit of control but as you say a great excuse to put your feet up!

Thanks for your thoughts on my smellies.  I was particularly concerned about stuff with 'natural extracts and oils' in as I know some aromotherapy oils can actually cause miscarriage!  I am probably being over cautious and I am sure that the amounts used in most products wouldnt be harmful but just being uber-careful I guess. Might ease myself in gradually....

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

Pen
xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Pen – I’m a little late coming to the fragrance or no fragrance debate.  My understanding was that perfumes in early pregnancy are to be avoided.  This advice is from a recent (Aug 0 study done at Edinburgh University.  Read all studies with a pinch of salt because if you find one saying one thing you will probably find another saying the opposite.  I like perfume but don’t wear it a lot, mainly because I forget as my “beauty regime” is pretty simple.  I avoided strong scents early in the pg and have used mostly body moisturisers like Palmers Stretch Mark cream (very good!) all over, even on my face now because it is the only thing that keeps my skin from flaking.  I use plain sea salts when I have a bath because that seems to keep my skin soft and help when I’ve had itching.  

Bron – Been thinking of you and the birth.  Hope everything went well and you are enjoying the early days of motherhood.  

Tinks – Hope your cycle is going well.  Can’t wait to hear your update.  

Lexey – What are you up to?

RSMUM – How are you and the girls getting on?  

Lesley – Good catching up with you this weekend.  Hope your walk went well on Sat.

Crusoe – Any updates you can share about DS?

Cat – Thinking of you.  Do you have a plan for the next step?  Does your clinic have any suggestions?

Mandy – How is your cycle going?  I’m sending you lots of love and luck.

Giggly – How is the nursery coming along?    

Diva – Hope you aren’t working too hard on your business trip.  

Dawn – Have you had the results of your biopsy?

Skirtgirl – Great news on your BFP!  

Jaydi – I have been feeling a little bit more emotional after being pretty calm and blissful up until now.  It hasn’t been too bad and I would much rather be calm than upset.  Also, I’ve gotten shorter fuse with the hospital as in, if they ask me to provide private information in a public place I lean forward and whisper, “Can we speak somewhere less public?”  Hospitals should (from my understanding) have a procedure for this.  Or you could always write your information down and hand it to them at the desk.  

LML – I’ve noticed my energy levels seems to come and go in cycles.  I’ll have a couple of days where I feel like my old normal self and then 2-4 days of being completely knackered.  I don’t fight the knackered feeling any more and just try and nap.  

Bluebell – Hope you are enjoying your holiday.  

Laura – I wore flight socks for my flights last week.  I got flesh coloured ones from Superdrug.  I found that if I wore cotton socks over them it made my feet feel cooler than just wearing the flight socks.  Because I tend to eat more salty things when I’m in Spain my ankles looked like balloons for a day or two till I calmed down.  My ankles always puff out when I have Chinese food as well (I suspect it is the MSG).  Drink lots of water because that helps as well.  

Superted – I’ve flown so many times with Clexane and various injections in my hand luggage I don’t even think about it any more and I can’t even remember the last time I brought a doctor’s note.  Even if I had a doctor’s note it was invariably in only one language which doesn’t help.  I now carry an extra Clexane injection with me all the time now “just in case.”  Airlines are used to people flying with injections all the time and they provide sharps bins on flights if you ask.  One of my girlfriends is diabetic and doesn’t bat an eyelash about flying with her insulin.  

Mini-Me – I hope your little boy is recovering well.  He sure is trying your nerves out.  I’m glad he is in good hands at Gt Ormond St.  

Bonnie – Thinking of you.    

Kate – I did 5 or 6 fresh cycles at Invimed with my own eggs so I can’t answer any questions about donor waits, it’s best to contact the clinic directly.  Phone calls to the clinic tend to get a faster result than emails.  If I can help with any other questions I will try.  

Hi to Roze, Lirac, Sasha, Mrs B, Pobby, Kath and everybody else.

Sorry I’ve not been in touch.  I was away last week in Spain with DH.  We were in Barcelona for a day as DH was working then drove up the coast to enjoy 5 days in a little holiday apartment.  It was overcast the whole time we were there but we still sat out by the pool a couple of days and relaxed.  I cried when the plane took off to fly back.  I really love it there.  My friends joke that the baby should have a Spanish passport when he is born.  This was his third trip to Barcelona and he’s not due till August.  

I’ve had back pain for the past two weeks and my whole left side was in pain last night so I am off from work today.  I’m trying to practice my relaxation techniques to help relax my muscles.


----------



## bron11

B123 - Hope you are all coping well as can be expected and fingers crossed things will improve.  

Newday , Tinkerbell - finger crossed all goes well

Lovemylabadore - enjoy those lazy days on the sofa, they won't last long!

Skirtgirl - hope the twins birthday went well, and big congratulations, before you know it you will have your little one in your arms too.   

Pen - enjoy your shopping, it makes things seem a little more real and nearer the big arrival.

Laura - you must have been drinking the same water as me as my thoughts of junior in tummy often turned to the film of Alien too, thankfully it doesn't turn out like that in reality!!!


Almamay glad you had a good break, these keep us going! 

Hi to everyone else i have missed.

On behave of Jake William Eric, husband and myself thank you all for your thoughts and good wishes.  Jake arrived on Wed by c-section at 9.52am, feet first, 8lb 4.  He is beautiful and we love him to bits.  Came home on Frid although should have stayed, got infection in wound on second day so on antibiotics.  For the first 3 days Jake wanted fed 24-7 but I could not satisfy his thirst so ended up having to give him two formula bottles just so that I could get a few hours sleep.

Since being home he does not appear to want to fed for long on the breast keeps falling asleep despite doing everything to stimulate him.  He had lost more than 10% of his body weight before leaving hosiptal and has not put anymore on since.

From my perspective I feel like crap and the worst mum in the world as he is not getting from me what he needs.  My DH has been so critical that it is the way I feed him or I just cant produce the milk which is the problem.  He also resents the fact that i spend so much time trying to get him to fed, despite asking him to do all the other jobs, nappies, baths, dressing etc.  

I will put on him formula if need be but I am trying to keep breast and express feeding as well - this is Jake mum time which i don't want to give up.

I am still so sore I don't know how anyone can choice a c-section if not required.  I feel as if my body does not know i had a baby as my loss has nearly stopped too.  Midwife is supportive but no answers to try and improve feeding situaiton at all.

Another me moan which is not what i want or had expected to do.

I have tried to upload photo's but it won't appear to let me - has anyone else had any problems upload or changing their profiles?


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Bron congratulations sweetheart and a massive welcome to Jake!    

So sorry you are struggling a bit with the breastfeeding are you an NCT member? I am sure they could help if you asked for some support. Is Jake latching on ok? Or is his sucking reflex just not kicking in?  I am a complete novice obviously but have been speaking to varous people about problems like this recently.

Give your DH a big bop on the nose for being so c**p at showing you some understanding (sorry if I'm speaking out of turn here) but surely the last thing you need is for him not to be understanding. Hopefully its just tiredness or frustration that is making him insensitive.

Wish I could do something to help. All I can say is stick with it. From my understanding breastfeeding really can be a chore to start with and if you need to supplement with bottles dont worry about it just keep trying, get some help and advice and if you have to switch then dont feel bad about it.  I am sure with a little love and patience you will get there.

Sending you all a big big hug and kiss for your new family

Pen
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Bron & DH,

Congratulations on the safe arrival of little Jake!

     

I have PM'd you. You are a FABULOUS mother and don't let anything or anyone tell you otherwise.

love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Bron - Fantastic news about the arrival of your Jake.    I agree with the advice other girls have given, get some professional support for breastfeeding, your midwife, health visitor or local NCT.  I know nothing about it but I understand that it isn't as straight forward as presenting a baby with a breast.  There are professionals that can help.  

Your DH sounds like a typical male.  I don't mean that in a nasty way.  But if men can't help then they critisise.  Unless he can breastfeed the baby himself he should just be supportive and count himself lucky that you are doing all the work.  

Hope everybody else is doing well.

I'm still off work because of my back.  I have several hospital appointments tomorrow (prematurity clinic, 28 week scan, consultant and midwife).  I'm going to ring my midwife today and see if there is anything they can do about my back.  I know my maternity hospital has a physiotherapy department.  

I'm surprised that the pain is in the middle of my back.  I always thought pg women got pains in their lower back.  When I get up in the night it feels like something has snapped under my left shoulderblade.  Ouch.  

I'm sure I can get this sorted out.  I'm going to take a warm bath and then do some very gentle stretching.  I might go for a walk.  When we were in Spain I got a lot of walking in and felt really well.  

I don't mean to complain.  I am so grateful to be in our position.  This month marks 15 years since we tried to start our family.  This time last year I had some of my darkest moments.  I still can't believe our reversal of fourtunes.


----------



## safarigirl

bron - just wanted to quickly answer your post - breastfeeding can be very very hard!!!  Well it was for me, but try and give yourself some time - it takes about 6 weeks to build up supply, and trust your body to provide enough (I didnt, constantly thought i was underproviding, but i wasnt!)  Babies do lose about 10% of their birthweight when born, thats normal.  Ask for a breastfeeding expert/midwife to help you with your latch, or get in an expert, there are a few around, be kind to yourself,  (BUT REALLY THINK ABOUT GETTING PROFESSIONAL ADVICE, AS THEIR ARE SO MANY MYTHS AND UNTRUTHS AROUND FEEDING, A SYMAPTHIC CONSULTANT WILL HELP YOU AND EMPOWER YOU) but i do know that it really is hard, its sore, you are tired, feel inexperienced, 
your dh needs to get your some cups of tea, and lots of snacks.  you need food and rest rest rest to provide milk, make sure he knows that as well!!!!  Dont worry about the rest, and off course CONGRATULATIONS  (ignore baths and all the stuff you cant do, just focus on you, your little boy, and working out breastfeeding for now)

Sorry written in such haste, i jsut know that i sobbed on the la leche line many a time!!!

big hello to evryone else, from the elusive but still around safarigirl!


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bron  congratulations on the birth of Jake    . As othyers have said it all takes time to settle but it will come right in the end.

Alma may sorry you have back pain it must be so uncomfortable for you are you getting any physio for it?

I had my second beta today and it came back at 5277 so slightly more than doubling so I am a bit more relieved!! scan booked for 5th June.  I already feel I am growing out of my jeans , must be all the cake I have been eating although have to say I have somewhat lost my appetite recently especially for sweet things and everything tastes wierd except curry which I couldn't stand in my first pregnancy!!!!


Love to you all.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in to say

Skirtgirl fab news on the doubling betas, 5th June will be here before you know it!

Bron
many congratulations on the safe arrival of Jake
I use photobucket to upload pictures to FF 

Regarding the breastfeeding i had similar problems after i had DS, he would latch on fine but just didnt want to feed, used it more for comfort, during PG i thought it was just give the baby the breast and off he would go, i would definitly contact the NCT and La Leche league and also speak to the MW to see if they can put you in touch with a breastfeeding support counsellor and or group, do you have any family centres near to you, there is normally one attached to them so that would be another avenue for you

I ended up having to mixfeed DS and then express milk to feed through a bottle and i finally gave up trying after 5 months, i know that i felt awful not being able to feed, but its whats best for your little one in the end, the pressure i put myself upon in turn has caused me to have PND, so  do what you feel happy with 
If you think chatting will help feel free to send me a PM 

big hugs
Em


----------



## lovemylabrador

Congratulations Bron and Jake!!!       
Hope things settle for you soon... sounds like some great advice here from those who have been there...

Also, congratulaions to you skirtgirl - its lovely having some reassurance as you go along...

Hello all the Abroadies!! 

LML


----------



## Jaydi

Bron wonderful news!

Congratulations and welcome to little Jake. 

 

Jaydi xxx

Sorry you're having a tricky time. Do contact NCT or someone - I know they have volunteers to help and they don't charge if you can't afford it. I saw a poster about it at the weekend.

http://www.nct.org.uk/info-centre/helplines

/links


----------



## cat68

Hi Bron,

Congratulations on the birth of your son Jake  

I'm so sorry that you having problems with breastfeeding. Like the other ladies have said the NCT can give you some useful info and advice and they may have volunteers in your area to help. I had problems feeding J when he was first born. I so wanted to breastfeed him as they say breast is best. I persivered for about 2 months, he was a very hungry baby and hard to satisfy!!
I didn't get much advice or support in the hospital when i had him only a 5 minute talk. He latched on ok but then he fell asleep on the breast and when I took him off he would cry constantly!! In the end I mixed fed him for a while he was having breast during the day and bottle at night as it tended to fill him up for longer and I wasn't getting up at all hours of the night!!
To add to the complications I got mastitis which was incredibly sore and painful. I thought after that I would bottle feed him as it was making me miserable. At least he got a few months of breast milk and it hasn't done him any harm he's as sharp as a knife and lively with it!! Don't beat yourself up over b/f, you have tried and I'm sure that little J has got the colostrum from when your milk comes in at the start and that is a good start for him.  You have to think about yourself as well and if that means giving up for sake of your health then so be it!!

Good luck
Cat x


----------



## Tea63

Hi Bron
Just want to congratulate you on your son 
Another one who thought breastfeeding is such a natural thing and shouldn't be a problem   - Know now it is not 
Over here we have Australian Breastfeeding Ass. - don't you have something similar in the UK  Here is a link to their website: http://www.breastfeeding.asn.au/ - it can't be that different here to over there  - at least you can have a look at their forum and hopefully find some help there 

I'm not here very often anymore - but I do lurk when I have a bit of time 

I stopped breastfeeding on a Monday the end of January and on the Friday my period turned up !! - so we had a frozen transfer in that cycle and it stuck !!! - now 16 weeks on Friday and at the 12 week scan she got a shot straight up between the babies legs and she is pretty sure it is a penis sticking out between those legs    - Still a bit in shock that after all we have been going through then I "just" get pregnant that easily again - and a bit in shock that we already now know it is a boy 

Big hello to everyone - too many to mention names and all you new ones don't know me anyway 

Love from Tea

/links


----------



## Penelope Positive

Tea how lovely to see you posting and what great news from you! How wonderful you have another little one on the way and so 'easily' too. You must be over the moon!

Bron hope you are doing ok sweetie, there has been a lot of good advice posted here for you, just hope you managed to find a few minutes to read.  Hopefuly the NCT or your health visitor or someone is helping you and giving you some encouragement now.  Thinking of you and sending you and little Jake a big  

Skirtgirl so so thrilled for you with that fantastic raising beta level! Not long till that first scan now. Try to take things easy  

Safarigirl how lovely too to see you posting. I often think about you as you were one of the first people who gave me some support when I joined FF all those years ago.  Hope everything is well in your world.

I am doing OK, am still getting this dreadful discharge problem which is driving me nuts.  Spoke to the midwife about it again at my monthly check-up and she said if I was still worried to go back up the hospital but nothing has changed since the last two visits, its no better and no worse so I don't think there is much point.  I have, thanks to some very helpful advice from another FF lady, just brought some Amniosense pads which I had never heard of which apparantly can detect whether the leakage is amnio fluid or not so that might help give me some peace of mind or proof so that might help a bit.

On a more positive side of things I have started buying a few bits which has been so lovely. A colleage of DH's at work was selling at M&P's cot in fab condition for £40 so we have snapped that up (will buy a new mattress obviously) but its in as new condition so has saved us a fair bit. Also brought a few clothes and picked up a lovely playmat today. Everything is so cute its difficult not to get carried away!  I still can't really believe this is happening I am so so grateful and thankful to everyone who has had a hand in my pregnancy including many of you guys here without whom I would have given up years ago.

Hope everyone else is doing well, AlmaMay hope your back pain has improved. Was thinking about you today as we are seeing a possible Doula tonight. Lots of love to all.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Newday

well af has arrived today 28 days excatly miracle. So hoping for transfer 7th June
Dawn


----------



## bluesky3443

Hi ladies,

today I had endometrium thickness check, everything is fine at 8mm and triple lining. I am now waiting for IVI instructions as what is to happen next.............I hope that they have my beautiful/fertile donor ready      for me.

Sorry for the quick message, I need to catch up with lot of the last days posts so I will do more personals tomorrow when DH is out and I can dedicate more time to you darlings friends

bluesky x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Bluesky, fantastic lining! Hope that donor is ready for you. Sending you lots of luck and love for your cycle   

Dawn, you ok?  Your posts get shorter and shorter and purely factual these days. Hope you are OK and Keeping positive there.  Am sure you are just a bit busy but would be nice to know how you are feeling I can't help but get the impression you are a bit down.  Hope you are ok   

Pen
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I just wanted to echo everyone elses congratulations to Bron on the safe arrival of Jake. Wonderful news!

Pen - it is lovely to hear that you are starting to buy things for your little one - it is so exciting isn't it.

Dawn - as always I have everything crossed for you for the 7th June. I can't leave these boards until I see things work out happily for you.

This week has been a bit of a breakthrough for me. I was out in the park on Tuesday morning in the sunshine while he played with a huge smile on his face and I realised I am actually relaxing now and enjoying being a mummy at last. The early weeks were really tough then just as things eased ds was ill and our meeting with his foster carer really seemed to set him back but now things are coming right again and I feel much more confident and capable in my abilities. 
DS is a delightful little boy - so full of smiles and so keen to please. He is so helpful around the house "helping" me to dust and vacumn, taking things to the bin for me and pre-empting my need for drawers to be opened or fetching a tea-towel for me. Even when he is naughty (not so often now) you can't be angry for long as he flutters his eyelashes at you and puts on such a cute face. We are very very lucky to have such a lovely boy. Fingers crossed next month at ur review meeting we will be given the go ahead to start the legal proceedings to formally adopt him - yipee!!!

Love and luck to you all. I don't have much time to post anymore but I am checking up on you all often.

Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Penpot

Hello all

Do tell me to butt out if you'd rather, you all seem completely bonded you might not want an interloper!

Have been reading your posts and loving them, especially about the initial fears/concerns/mixed emotions of embarking on the ED route, which is where me and DH are at at the mo'. I'm poised (very nervously) to make an appointment with the lovely Penny at Serum, but my heart seems to be reluctant to catch up with my head that ED is the way fowrard. 

Any words of advice would be hugely appreciated.

Well done to all on your successes, here's hoping for many more and thanks for your all support -  reading your posts really helps.

Penpot x


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Girls,

Welcome PenPot!  We always help a new girl and are pretty chatty.  I can't recommend Penny enough.  I can see from your signature that you had a recent cycle where you produced quite a few eggs.  Don't be surprised if Penny suggests that (after a hysteroscopy) you might try with your own eggs again before going down the DE route.  I am the same age (although I turn 44 in less than 3 weeks) and I'm pg with my own eggs.  Penny is amazing.  

Lexey and Tea - Good to see you both posting.  

Crusoe - Thank you for your very touching post about yr DS x 

Dawn - Good news about AF behaving and you are on your way to your next cycle.

Bluesky - Your lining sounds very good.  Hope your donor is growing lovely eggies.  

Pen - Sorry you are still having so much discharge but the new pads must give some comfort.  What a great idea.  I've never heard of them.  

Jaydi - Thank you for your informative email.  Very thoughtful of you as always.  

Skirtgirl - Great beta.  You must feel pleased about it.  

Cat - Hope you are well. 

Bron - How are you getting on?

Hi to Em and all the other Abroadies

My back is still sore but not as painful as it has been so I was back at work today.  I've been using a lot of pillows to prop me up while I sleep and that seems to help.  My bump is not huge to be causing too many back problems although a colleague asked me today if there was anything wrong because they thought I was too small for 28 weeks.  I told them that not that it was any of their business but I had a scan yesterday and the baby is above average on all the scales.  What makes practical strangers obstetric consultants??  

I had my four hospital appointments yesterday and like I said, the baby is doing very well.  I've been discharged from the prematurity clinic and told that there is a low chance of having a premature birth.  Hugh relief.  There is a bit of a problem with all the bleeding I've been doing from my nose, gums and bottom, everywhere it seems but from my hoo ha.  My colitis has also started back up again.  Ouch.  

The hospital has called me back in tomorrow to talk about the bleeding.  I really don't understand what is going on.  I came off the Clexane three weeks ago at the encouragement of the consultant and haematologist.  Since then the bleeding has gotten worse.  It doesn't make any sense.  I will ask them if I can go back on the Clexane and see if it makes a difference.    I expect I won't get any concrete answers.  

x


----------



## Penpot

Hi AlmaMay

Thanks so much for yours reassuring words. I've asked the lovely Dr P for an appointment in early June, so will see what she says...almost daring to get excited. Did she suggest pgs or pgd (just a tad nervous on that front as although in the past I've had lots of eggs, many of them were abnormal)? Not sure if this will help, but a friend of mine had quite a lot of bleeding at the same stage as you and it turned out to be completely normal - she and baby girl are doing fine. 

Pen, your pm was so useful and uplifting, thanks a million - hope you've got the discharge under control! 

Hello to all others, hope things are progressing nicely. 

penpot x


----------



## Tiddy

Hi Ladies,

To those of you who have been through DE at Ceram in Marbella can you help please ?  

Can you tell me what is the best way to get a prescription and the drugs for a DE cycle ?  

Can you tell me what UK clinics are good to deal with for bloods and scans whilst having treatment overseas ?

Thanks


----------



## Skirtgirl

Diva good news about the test results!  I used to love just jumping in the car and driving 'somewhere' before the children. have a lovely time.

penpot Hi and welcome.

Tiddy cant help you I am afraid but Hello and good luck

Alma May good news about your back and also that your bub is doing so well. hope you sort out the bleeding soon.

Crusoe it sounds as if you are having a fab time with ds and doing a really good job. Parenting is a very steep learning curve and the hardest job in thr world, but so rewarding.

I am doing ok had a little wobble yesterday and thought I was going to bleed, no reason just all in my head!!! Feel better today, still not feeling pg but am tired or maybe lazy!!  Just wish I could fast forward 7 weeks!!!!

have a great weekend and have fun in the sun.  Hugs to everyone I missed.


----------



## Laura68

Dearest Abroadies

So much news! I haven't been able to check up on you all for an age.

Firstly, massive congratulations to Bron and Dh on the arrival of Jake.  I love his middle name Eric - my Dad's name.  If ours were boys, one would have had Eric as a middle name.  You are doing really well, Bron, and this thing with DH being a bit insensitive seems really common - there's no room for Daddy early on, and they feel a bit shoved out, but your focus is in exactly the right place and it won't be long before the breast feeding starts to work and DH feels more involved, and if he doesn't stop giving you a hard time, we'll all be round with   to teach him a lesson!

Skirtgirl - so glad to hear about your lovely doubling Betas!  Things are looking good for you.  Bring on that scan.
Pen - brilliant that you have been enjoying spending money on your son.  You've waited a long time for this, so enjoy spending every single pound!  Sorry to hear you're still gushing away, but the pads sound reassuring, and you've had all the right tests so far, so sure you are just unlucky to have this as an irritating but harmless side effect.

Alma May - the back pain sounds nasty, hope the docs can sort you out.  As for someone telling you you didn't look big enough for 28 weeks, I have had that my whole pregnancy too.  SOOOOOOOO annoying and rude.  Everyone is different and the size of your bump depends so much onn your size and shape - eg if you are short, of course it sticks out more.  If you're tall, the baby has more upward spread before going out.  I didn't really show for ages..... no mistaking it now though.  Just ignore the ignorant and keep enjoying your pregnancy.  It’s lovely to think where you are now compared to last year.

Diva – lovely to hear from you, and all your plans.  I especially like the sounds of you and your hunky fella heading off to the who knows where!  You two seem to have so much fun together, despite how fed up your are of tests and being prodded and poked, you still got a great DH and lots of laughs with him.

Hi Tiddy, and welcome.  There is a whole Ceram board under the Spanish section, so you’ll get a tonne of help there.  I got my drugs shipped over from the international pharmacy in Milan.  I’ll dig out the email address, unless someone else has it to hand.  V simple and fast to use. Tests in the UK – where you based?  In london, you can go to The Birth Company in Harley Street – scans about £70 to test lining.  London Fertility Centre will do injections, blood tests etc for about £90.

Penpot – welcome, always good to have a new Abroadie join us.  It takes a while to get your head around DE, but once I found all my eggs were abnormal through PGS, it was a no brainer, and I got pregnant first DE cycle.  Once you have those embies on board, it’s no longer about the donor, it’s about your baby.  Have you read about how the birth mother (ie you) affects the donor egg?  Apparently, although you won’t be connected genetically, you carrying the donor embryo affects how its genes are expressed, eg if you are tall, the baby will probably take on that characteristic.  I know I found that massively comforting.  You are going to a great clinic, which I’m sure Jaydi will also confirm! 

Crusoe great to hear more tales of DS and how you are bonding with him.  You sound like you are coping so well, and sounds like he is a little love.  Helping round the house already!  Can I have one of those!

Dawn – brilliant news about your AF.  Hopefully the biopsy has done the trick.  Good luck for the 7th.  Keep us informed.  Hope you’re feeling OK about it all.

Bluesky – great news, what a lovely fluffy lining.  Hope your donor gives you lots of great eggs.

Tea – what exciting and lovely news! 16 weeks already.  Huge congrats.

Cat how are you doing hon?  You give great advice.  Hope you are feeling ok xx

Hello to LML, Lirac, Lovely Lesley, Safarigirl, Kath, Pobby, Mrs Bunny, Sasha,  Em, Myra, Jaydi (30 weeks!), Bonnie,  Superted, RSMum, Mini Me, and Lexey - how are you hon?  Anyone I forgot, hi to you too.
  
My news this week has been not so good.  I was away from home on Wednesday and suddnely got very puffy and upset tum with quite bad cramps, which I know can be symtoms of pre-eclampsia.  So I called the local hospital and they told me to go to the labour ward for assessment.  I was convinced my BP would be sky high, but it wasn’t.  However, the doc decided I was going into premature labour because of the cramps.  Having never had a contraction before I don’t have anything to compare it to, but yes, it did feel like period pain across my whole bump, and was coming in surges every fifteen minutes.  As soon as they said that, I felt really scared.  The doc gave me the first of two steroid injections, and started me on a course of drugs to hold off contractions.  DH was two hours away, so was all on my own, but to be honest I was so out of it and feeling so rough, I didn’t really notice.  I was monitored constantly by a lovely team of midwives, but the worst thing was, the consultant said my cervix was very very short – ie getting ready to let the babies out.  Then I got really scared, because the  hospital didn’t have cots for specialist care for my babies, and when they did a ring round, neither my own hospital nor any other in South London had two cots either.  So I was stuck there in a hospital who couldn’t treat me if I did give birth, who also admitted they didn’t really “do” babies as early as 30 weeks, and who said they wouldn’t guarantee a c-section, which I have been told constantly is the best thing for ID twins.  DH eventually arrived and stayed as long as he could.  I was kept in overnight but was on the assessment ward, so had no sleep at all – people coming in all night, between which I was disturbed every hour or so to be given more drugs,  more monitoring etc etc.  Next day, DH came back and the new consultant on that day said they wanted me to stay another night to continue the monitoring.  By this point, I had had no more pain or contractions for nearly 24 hours and was fairly confident that I wasn’t going to give birth.  I was also desperate not to miss our fortnightly scan at King’s hospital, where I knew my cervix would be measured properly, not just manually.  But the doc was very against us leaving.  In the end, we insisted we be discharged at about 3, and drove straight to King’s where I was scanned by our fantastic twins man.  They are both fine – but have grown a lot in two weeks, hence, probably the pain (could have been early labour, could have been Braxton Hicks...), and he measure my cervix and said it is shortening, but still long enough, at this stage, not to be of major concern.
Finally got home last night absolutely shatted.  Still shattered today.  It was very scary to suddenly think that of course my twins could come now, and would be in great danger.  Even worse was thinking I might be separated from them, and them from each other if there are no cots at King’s.  I never anticipated that – I’ve been so convinced I would easily reach 36 weeks, but now have lost all that confidence.

If anyone saw “Emergency in the Womb” last night, they will have seen my hero Professor Nikolaides (who runs the unit I attend at King’s)  doing laser surgery to save ID twins in the womb.  There was a lovely lady who gave birth to her beautiful boys at 31 weeks, and one died shortly after birth.  It made me realise that even at this late stage of pregnancy, my risk is still so great because my body is just not designed to carry two babies and although I know many many cases of even earlier babies surviving, there just aren’t any guarantees.  I am stopping everything now – no more work, going away, rushing around etc. Just resting up, hoping and praying I can make it to at least 34 weeks, when the chances of them surviving begin to be the same as for full term.    

I know you all understand what I’m saying ladies – when you’ve waited a long time for this chance to be a parent.... So I guess I will be posting a lot from my bed.  DH has enforced a bed rest routine for a few days and is insisting I send him pics of me lying down to reassure him that I am obeying his commands.  He is in a complete state – so worried and exhausted by the last couple of days, and now worrying for our future.  I will try and look after him this weekend.

Sending you all lots of love and luck.

Laura xxx


----------



## crusoe

Sending a whole lot of love and luck right back to you Laura!
It sounds like you have had a really scary time but good to know that all is still looking good for you and your girls. 
Make sure you take that advice to rest up! I'll be keeping everything crossed you make 34 weeks and beyond.

Love Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Laura, you go to bed and stay there!!!  30 weeks is a good enough length of time to go with twins but you can do more!!!  I have heard of loads of good stories at 30 weeks and earlier. Dont forget every day you can keep them cooking is a bonus!  You are in good hands with Prof Nikolaides he has a great reputation.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Firstly gosh Laura what a worrying time you have had. I hope you are taking it very easy as you said and DH is looking after you and the twins well. I can only imagine how scared you must have felt and I guess that will not go away anytime soon but hopefully your consultant has given you some reassurance and you can hang in there. I was only thinking of you today and knowing that you had past the 30 weeks stage.  Will keep everything crossed for you that things settle down and you make it through the next few weeks without anything dramatic. Try not to worry too much, I know that’s impossible but you know what I mean, I am sure you will all be fine   

Skirtgirl glad to hear you are doing well, you are bound to have a few worrying moments after what you went through last time but this is a whole new pregnancy and great levels so hope you can relax a little bit. Time will drag for you these early weeks but just take one at a time. 

DivaB lovely to have you back!  Your weekend just heading off sounds fab and as Laura says you always sound like you are having fun despite the hard times you are having.  Our holiday in Devon was our first non-IVF holiday in three years and we only had one in six years so I know exactly what you mean about legs in stirrups everytime you go away.  Have a great weekend!

Tiddy, hi there.  I am a Ceram lass and I did a combination of things in terms of drugs.  Ruth at Ceram arranged certain things for me via the Italian Pharmacy such as Progynova, Pessaries etc and I got the others via my UK clinic who are Wessex in Southampton.  For blood tests and things I ended up using a private GP practice in Warwickshire and used a great place called MUMS in Solihull for scans.  All depends where you are based. Drop me a line if you need more details.

AlmaMay hope you got on OK at the hospital today and sorry you are having to struggle still. I get comments on my bump being too small too! Think people just like to have their say even if they know nothing.

Lexey lovely you found time for a post even a little one, hope you are OK  

Crusoe my lovely lady, so so pleased to read you post and hear how well things are going for you now. Enjoy the lovely weather this weekend with your son.  Always fab to hear from you – about time you changed that ticker of yours, you are a Mummy now!  

Hope everyone has a lovely and worry free weekend xxx


Pen


----------



## bron11

Morning ladies, while Jake asleep finally, taking 5 min to grab breakfast and catch up.

Can I say massive thanks to all who have given advice, support and personal messages, this has given me a boost and I really appreciate it.  I am continuing to breast fed but spend a lot of time hooked to an express bump.  DH still can be an insensitive pig as when he told me I was doing his head in last week because I asked him to fed Jake with a cup not a teat.  It took him a text to apologise.  Any how, Jake has had his second home coming as i was admitted by to hospital on Wed with potential clot in leg.  Test showed this not the case but foot is still like an elephants.  

On the positive side it was good they admitted me because Jake had not put on any weight - had gone down to around 7lb 1 which was a major concern.  We got home yesterday and he has put on 80gms, so hopefully things improving there.
He had his scan of his kidney that day and one is still larger than the other but they will not say until this is repeated at 6 weeks if there is an issue.  So he has to still take his med until then.

Jake, my snugglebug, can be a very lazy baby and refuses to suck properly, tries to use mummy as a dummy.  He then does not sleep well and then looks fed all the time.  Trying to make him sleep at least 2 hours in between feeds so he feeds of me right.  

The midwifes in hospital were fantastic as they went out of their way to work with me and Jake and took him day and night for a few hours so i could rest.  It was the first time since he was born that I managed to have 2 hours sleep during the day.  They also worked with my breastfeeding and by expressing it showed there was milk there Jake just needs to play his part also.  They also emotionally supported me and put up with my emotions which was a boost for me. Told Michael that baby need to be kept warm, as he has habit of turning heat off because he is to hot and that I also need rest, which i am not getting at home - he is though loads of it!!!!!!!

My DH did really annoy me because we had agreed not to use a teat when feeding him expressed milk as this confused him and made him more lazy.  When i left to get a scan he had ignored midwife and my views and fed him with a teat - easier for him.  He now has finally agreed to use a syringe  but he needs to develop some patience.  I have to say he can be harder work than Jake and at times it was a lot easier being a single parent of my last two than having a nonsupporting husband.

So we got home on Friday again, and now I have a kidney infection so on antibiotics again - hopefully this will be the last of infections, etc.  Waiting for midwife to arrive and then grandkids, who have not met him yet.

DivaB - thought myself AC/DC might sort him out, might help him wake up for feds - will have to try this!  Have a good mystery tour, hope you feel more upbeat about future treatment, normal to get down.

Laura - rest up as much as possible, everything crossed for your's - hope it helps.  This must have been a really emotional worrying time, you coped brilliantly and it was great your own doc provided reassurance that things are fine - positive vibes that this will continue.  Eric was my dad's name also.



Almamay - hope your back has eased, psy should be able to give you advice, some exercises and even a back support/brace which should help.  Try different sleeping positions if possible as this may help.  Sorry to hear about bleeding hope this gets sorted as sounds worrying.  Glad scan went well and baby growing good.  

Skirtgirl - things look positive for you, enjoy especially that growing bump!!!

Tea massive congratulations and i will look up site when I get 5 mins - thanks

Pen - enjoy the shopping, sorry you are still having problems with discharge - you appear to be coping well with this though.

Newday - hope you get your transfer date.

Bluesky - all the best hope it goes well for you.

Cruseo - nice to read your post, enjoy those precious moments, hope you are taking loads of photo's for future reference!

Penpot - the girls on here will keep you right and they are 110% + supportive - welcome.

Hi to everyone else I missed out, hope you are all well, and enjoy your bank holiday.  

Will try again to upload pictures of my cuttie., will look up photobucket as adviced.  Jake has changes so much since his birth, looks smaller.


----------



## AlmaMay

Lovely Abroadies,

Laura - My heart almost stopped when I was reading your post!  I hope you are catching up on your sleep after everything.  You DH sounds like the sweetest thing!  He must be terribly worried.  I am so pleased that Prof Nikolaides is in charge of your unit.  We went to his clinic on Harley St for our nuncal scan and 20 week scan.  I also saw the documentary which was amazing.  He is so devoted to his patients it is inspiring.  You and the girls are in good hands.  

Bron - You sound like you are in good hands as well in the hospital.  How lovely that they are keeping such a close eye on you and helping with bf.  You DH sounds so typical.  He is probably just scared.  

Diva - Good to have you back.  This time last year I was very low before my hysteroscopy in June.  The years of testing really does get you down.  I hope you have the same reversal of fourtune that we have had.  You deserve it.  

PenPot - You will have to check with Penny about whether she does PGS or PGD.  I somehow doubt it.  I was very interested in doing PGS/PGD testing about 4 or 5 years ago.  Then things changed.  Quite a few recent studies on PGS/PGD show that instead of increasing the live birth rate it actually reduces it.  I know that here in London UCH and Hammersmith are not advocating it as much as before.  Penny is an advocate of a back to basics approach with the less intervention the better especially for us (eh hem) older ladies.  This cycle I was successful (a FET) with I had no stimulation and ovulated naturally.  

Skirtgirl - When is your first scan?  I agree that you are going through the most nerve wracking part of the pg.  Thank goodness I couldn't stay awake during the first three months because I would have lost my mind!!  The tiredness also reassured me because it was my one major symptom.  Keep strong.  

Hi Tiddy and welcome!  I can't help you with Ceram but I'm sure the other girls will.  

Hope all the other Abroadies are keeping well.

I went to the hospital yesterday.  They are very nice and keep checking me and the baby over and all the results show that things are going well.  We can't figure out why my nose and gums are bleeding more but for them to bleed in any case it is normal.  The consultant has suggested that I stop the low dose aspirin I'm on because it might be having a cumulative effect.  The gums and nose bleeds aren't painful just annoying and embarrassing.

Also we figured out that my ulcerative colitis started playing up again about 3-4 weeks after I came off the steroids.  Thank goodness I keep a little diary of everything that happens with the pg in a note book so I can say exactly when anything happens.  If it gets any worse the consultant suggested that I could take low dose steroids again to control it.  I would only consider the steroids again if it gets very bad and is affecting the baby.  Otherwise, I can live with the pain as I have done for the past 15 years since the UC started.

My back is still sore but not painful.  I want to get more excercise because it feels better when I do.  The pillow arrangement at night seems to be working and I slept very well last night which makes a big difference.  

I wanted to ask my brainbox Abroadies a question.  Have any of you done or are considering storing core blood stem cells?  I would like to store some for our baby because cancer runs in my family but I would also like to donate some for research.  I haven't done any research on it and it is on my list of things to ask my midwife about at when I see her next.  I don't know if it is possible to keep some and donate but that would be my best case scenario.  Otherwise I guess I will just donate because anything I can to to help fight the evil disease of cancer I'll do.  I have not seen this topic discussed here and would be very grateful if you would share your thoughts.


----------



## Laura68

Hello lovely Abroadies

Thank you sooooooo much for all your lovely posts and PMs.  THey really make such a huge difference.  Well I am feeling utterly rough, thanks to what I can only describe as a mammoth growth spurt by the babies in the last 24 hours - DH cannot believe how the bump has changed and grown since I left hospital.  Course I'm delighted the girls are growing and piling on the pounds, as this will help if they come v v early, but my poor stomach muscles don't know what's hit them and I am in such pain from the stretching!  Not complaining, but hope the muscles catch up with the growth soon.  THe worst side effect is that I now cannot breath properly, especially when lying down.  Last night I contorted myself into various propped up positions, and still only managed a few hours on and off.  If I lie down I honestly feel like i am suffocating, it's a very odd feeling.  A few friends have said this is what it was like for them at the very end of pregnancy, and as I'm carrying two, it makes sense it's happening early.  There I was only a week ago smugly thinking I am still agile and mobile.... not any more.  Even more reason to stop everything and spend the next few weeks lying around.

Bron - so wonderful to read your lovely long post about Jake.  He sounds adorable and can't waitb to see some pics.  Horrible for you being in and out of hospital, but sounds like you really benefitted from it.  As for DH, what a pain he's being!  He should just let you take the lead on how to do things in these early weeks.  Am sure it will all settle down when his roll becomes more clear to him.

AlmaMay - I haven't heard of being able to store your own cord blood, but if it helps at all, King's College have a programme where you can donate your cord blood for the greater good - It's called the King's Cord scheme, I think, and I intend to donate if I can.  They may well be able to help you.  It sounds like something well worth you investigating.  Poor you with ulcerative colitis - I really hope the docs keep it under control for you.

Diva thanks so much for your   . they never work for me when I do them myself either, so I am happy to have yours, and of course send you billions of   in return!  Hopefully they will work for each other.  Where are you then?  I'm intrigued where your road trip has taken you and  Mr Hunky?

Thanks Pen for your kind words too.  I feel much better now I'm home, despite the aches and pains.  It's all par for the course I guess.

Hope you all have lovely bank holiday weekends.  Love to you all.

Laura xxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Laura, I am glad that you are at home and resting and your DH is taking great care of you. If the time has come that you are not that active and agile as before you need to adapt to how your are feeling now and only think about yourself and your 2 beautiful girls.
Anything else does not matter   I hope your breathing gets a bit better and you can get some hours sleep.

Almamay, I cant help you with your question, but as you said your midwife or your hospital will be able to point out on the righrt direction, I think you are doing great and your bit for the fight against the big C.

Bron, darling,you are having it a bit rough. How many things are happening to you. I hope that this is the end for now, get your kidney infection finish with and from now don't open the door to those bad gems. Your DH is just tipical doing his own thing and not listening, hopefully with you at home now you will be able to sort him out.

Skirtgirl, this weeks are going to test you, but you keep positive and soon you will get to your 7 weeks scan.

I hope that everyone else is fine and enjoying the long weekend

I am just waiting for the days to pass, I thought that they would forward my protocol accordantly as my AF arrived 5 days earlier but they adviced me yesterday that they still keep the 2nd of June as ET, where I thought that we would bring it forward 5 days, anyway I just need to visualised that I am going to be pregnant as from the 2nd june and onwards.

bluesky xxx


----------



## three_stars

HI ladies,

Finally had a chance to catch up on all your news.

Bron-  congratulations on little Jake!  Sorry he is being lazy.. this will change in no time!    Probably the best thing that happened is you ended up back in hospital.. they obviously sent you home too early the first time.  I am wincing now just thinking of my birth at St thomas in 2003.. or rather the days after... absolutely no support whatsoever on the BFing and I mucked up real good... despite those bfing classes during the pg... so don't feel bad.  It is very very very hard and takes persistence at times.  SOunds like you have already gotten good advice and I hope it is going better.  If you get through the first few weeks you will be fine.  try blowing on his cheek when he dozes and do not leave him on too long.  If he uses you as a dummy you will end with cracked and bleeding nipples and this is a pain worse then then natural childbirth with no drugs  .  Give him a dummy if he needs to suck.  I don't blame you for getting mad at DH-- really typical.. been there.  Save yourself the stress as not good for you milk supply. You need lots of food, water and sleep (the last is harder but keep baby near you and doze a but when you can)  Non alcolholic beer will help a bit with milk supply.  Keep things even-  it is all about supply and demand.  If you feed all day and not at night fine but then you need to pump and frankly I found that more tiring and more of a hassle. Otherwise your supply will decrease or you will end up with mastitis.
I was watching program the other night about an african tribe and smiled when a baby nonchalantly just crawled up while the mom was talking and grabbed a teat and drank and then crawled off... most natural thing in the world.  Why in our society do we all seem to have really tough moments with bfing?  I am convinced it happens mostly when we are without close female support at hand and have instead an impatient male hampering our efforts.  For now my advise is "tribal mentality".     Tell Dh to go hunt some food!   
Focus on yourself, the baby and try to let nature take its course.  If the baby is healthy and no physical problems, when it is hungry it will feed. And remember ... if in the end it is just too much, let it go.. Plenty of babies bottle feed and bond perfectly well.

Laura-  your story is something every pg women fears.. the nightmare that could have been.  So sorry that you went through that.  There is luck in this if it forces you to put the brake on and just be an incubator for the next 8 weeks if you can.  My 2nd pg I learned how much time energy and money one can now save by doing baby shopping on line.  Especially ebay... so now this will be your job!!  ANd nothing else but maybe reading those books on twins.. you will never have time to touch them again after the birth!!!!  First purchase -- get some of those pregnancy pillows, especially the L shaped ones as they will be useful later for bfing and bottle-feeding.  You will need to get used to sleeping nearly sitting up now if not from the breathing dificulty then soon from the reflux!    .  Pillows are your best sleeping partner from here on out-  sorry DH!!  
I probably asked this ages ago so forgive me for my mushy brain cells... but why are they telling you to have a c section for ID twins
As Bron has just found out.. a c-section IMHO should be avoided when possibly simply because of recovery time, possible infections, possibly even the babies bfing laziness.  Sounds like you are with top medical team so I am certain they have a good reason but am curious what it is?
I am glad they calmed your fears about the cervix.  Are they not preparing for having two beds for your twins if needed

ALma May-  Maybe your co-workers rude comment and your middle back pain have a link?  Knowing that you are slim and fit like you are and her saying you aren't showing enough -- maybe it is just that you have such tight abdominal muscles that he has not been able to stretch you enough yet and instead is pushing on your middle spine??      Sorry about the bleeding as well.  good that you are getting medical care for all of these problems.  
Try to get prescriptions stockings Thigh high, not waist high designed for pregnancy.  I wore these  alot.. You have to put them on before getting out of bed and they are very tight.. was quite a feat for me to get them on towards the end.  But I am sure your lovely DH will help.    It may be time to start wearing a belly support belt now even if you do not seem too big just to relieve some pressure.  Worth a try!

Your comment on cord blood stuck me.. idiot moment here but I have such a recycle mentality... I just assumed the hospital uses it for research unless you tell them not too.  Well now more then ever I know this is an important issue and good you bring up the topic.  I know all of us that use DE often feel that we want to somehow give back for the gift we have received.  Maybe this simple gesture of donating something that is so useful is one way of doing that.  I now regret I did not pay more attention to this with my own births. 

Crusoe-  so pleased for you and nice to hear your updates on your son.  

Tea- happy to hear your news and that things are going so well. 

Sasha- I do want to talk with you- just have not been up for those conversations right now.  Things are ok for now.  I think it will be harder down the road. 

Lesley- hope you are happy and hug Dh for us.  DD still enjoying your activity books and such.  SHe always speaks about you both.

Penpot-  Welcome!  I assure you that DR Penny will not move you over to DE unless she feels it is time to do so.  She may try 2 months of antibiotics though for your DH's sperm.  At any rate you will be in good hands.  And if moving to DE is what you need you will get your head around it sooner or later- there is definately a mental process you go through- my best advice is to make sure that your DH is  ( truly) getting his head around it at the same time as you are so you are both ready and agreed.  In my experience you may want to be discussing openly the what ifs if donor sperm would be needed as well. 

SOrry ladies but I seem to have run out of ink   

Will try to catch up with everyone else soon.. Goodnight my lovelies!

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## bron11

Bonnie - thanks for your advice, and support, loved the comment to tell Huby to go hunt some food - he would have to wake up for this as spends most of his time currently cat napping - the pregnancy/birth was hard on him!!!!!! Love him really.

On positive Jake has put on weight - now 7lb 6 so hopefully this will continue.  Feeding has improved also.

I have put photo's on gallery under new born 

Will catch up later as Jake crying - hi to everyone else 
Love Bron


----------



## Laura68

Oh wow, look at baby Jake!!!!  He's gorgeous, Bron.  Well done!!!!

Bonnie - great to hear from you.  Hope you are keeping your head above water with everything going on with ex-DH.  I'm there already with the pillows - have about 8 supporting me at night, the reflux kicked in about 6 weeks ago, and also have one of the L-shaped ones too.  They do make a massive difference, it's true.  Just unfortunately, if I want to turn over, I have to wake up proplerly, rearrange the pillow and then try and settle again.  I'm assured this is normal!  Knackering though.  The reson the hospital suggests C-Section for ID twins is that in natural labour, they can get acute Twin to Twin Transfusion Syndrome.  Even though I've not had signs of it at any past scans, it can set in and harm one or both babies during delivery.  I think it's quite rare, but just not a risk I want to take.  I'm sure every hospital has a different protocol, but I do feel like I'm being looked after by experts in this field so am happy to take their advice.

Blue Sky - the waiting seems to go on forever, but your ET day will soon be here and then you will be PUPO!

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine.

Laura xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Laura, in my final weeks I was lucky not to have the reflux BUT I couldn't get comfy. No way could I turn over in bed and often if I tried I would get stuck on my back like an unside down tortoise and had to wake dh to roll me over!!!!!!!  I had a section and it was no problem I promise at least you can sit down afterwards!!!!!

Bluesky your time will come, the waiting is frustrating though isn't it


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,
Just got back from our tiny Greek island and spent ages catching up (supposed to be working !!).  No time now to say much now coz took me so long to read it all, but huge hugs to Laura for all you went through, hugs too to Bron for all the b/f hassle .. been there myself and know how tough it is.
Dawn, so glad AF arrived on time.  Wishing you the biggest pile of good luck for your next tx.
Love to everyone else, especially those who are haing tx now or soon.
I am working from home and missing DH and DD, and Greece.  We had the perfect holiday ... unspoiled island, lovely little villages, beaches, boats, fragrant maquis, retzina, grilled seafood, R'n'R, clear clue sea, sunny laziness ... sure you get the picture.  Now back in windy, cold, cloudy Scotland.  We did bring a friend back with us ... a nice big juicy black cockroach (now named Charlie) jumped out of my suitcase last night when we got back and hasn't been seen since.  I hope that Charlie isn't actually a girl, and pg !! Don't fancy lots of Charlettes running around.
Right, must read my work emails .......
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello everyone, been working in Lisbon for 3 days, nice change of scene, and nice to be busy...

Just been catching up on all your posts.

Bron, so glad for you Jake is putting weight on - sorry it's been so rough for you. Feeling very sorry for your tired DH here  

Laura - sending your girls lots of 'stay snuggly in your tum' vibes - what a stressful time you've had... hope you are sending those photos of you taking it easy to your DH to keep him reassured. Thinking of you - you've been such a help to me as a fellow IB'er...

Diva - hope you had a lovely weekend, wherever you ended up - ours took us to family on the Isle of Wight, and a lovely coastal walk.

Skirtgirl - can completely sympathise about the 'wobble' - I had loads of them, and they were definitely slowest 12 weeks EVER... In the end we went for 2 extra private scans at 10 1/2 and 15 weeks - they have allowed me to be a bit more confident about the pg and enjoy... 

Crusoe- really lovely to hear of your lovely son, and the lovely moment in the park with him... he sounds like a darling...

Penpot - we've 'spoken' before - on a donor egg thread. Can just reinforce that having shared your feelings and worries before starting out, (and ending up with shingles prob with the stress) now at 15 1/2 weeks pg after DE tx, baby feels mine, all mine...  As I read in the 'Having your baby through Egg Donation' book, I'M growing its heart, its brain, its lungs... The frustration I had at the feeling that DH didn't 'get' what this was like has all gone - things are great. ALSO I now feel I would be very comfortable in telling people about the donor part... so far only Mum and a couple of close friend know, but as I get more confident in the pg, I am finding myself WANTING to tell more people - I suspect a couple of family members could be a bit snide - but I feel that would be their problem, we are completly comfortable with our choice now, and thrilled at the result... I really like that this journey has shown us in black and white who the people are who really care for us are... Good luck!!!!  

AlmaMay - so glad that your scans show that everything is well, hoping that the bleeding stops for you...

Dawn - hooray for the AF - roll on 7th June!!

Bluesky - great news about the lining - good luck with upcoming tx.

Pen - love the cot story - must make it feel more imminent!! 

As for me, finally feeling more confident. Small but definite bump beginning to show, enjoying not being able to fit into my normal trousers, even if maternity jeans falling down all the time (awkward when walking lovely labrador)  Sickness and tiredness eased. 
Had another sneaky scan last week (15 weeks)... which really reassured me - ummed and arrr'ed about having the extra scan, but the reassurance worth every penny. Showed that currently have low-lying placenta, which will hopefully sort itself out in time, but will be monitored. 

Best wishes to you all...

LML


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hello ladies

Well I’m back in the UK with 3 blasts onboard.

4 embryos survived the thaw but only 3 made it to blast.

My lining was over 11mm and the ‘tri lamina’ was visible.

I was on 20mg prednisilone, but reduced this after 1 week to 10mg because I was swelling up with water retention. Prednisilon also lowers your natural immune and I was warned by the ACU lady that I would be more susceptible to germs/ill health and the doctor agreed that 10mg should be a sufficient dose, especially as I had already carried a child to full term without previous complications. I am feeling a bit silly now because I was so desperate to ‘throw everything at it’ after my recent miscarriage that I insisted on a higher dose.

I am also on a slightly higher estrogen dose, because at my miscarriage my estrogen has dropped suddenly, resulting in the lining of the womb giving way. I am therefore on 10mg proginova and a 100mg patch that I have to change every four days.

I am taking 100ml gemstone and I was informed to double the dose every other day.

Here is a point to ponder: at ACU I was informed by the Doctor that the estrogen increases the womb lining but the purpose of the progesterone is to separate the fine fibers making up this lining allowing for the embryos to embed themselves.

I was given a 40mg clexane injection two days before flying out and advised to stay on the aspirin.

ET went well, however because I was using donor eggs I wanted additional information from the clinic, but this was not forth coming. I was however alarmed to discover that another female patient who was booked in for ET on the same day was 38 years of age and that she had 28 eggs at EC and had decided on donating 20 of her eggs. I cannot stop wondering what the clinic propose to do with eggs of ‘that age’, surely various tests would have to be performed on them and the cost would make the donation seem not viable.  

ET was on 22/05 and my OTD is the 06/06.

Sorry about the ‘me’ post, I was not able to post from SA but I did manage to keep an eye on your progress and it was incredibly touching to read all the well wishes from so far away. Thank you FF xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Wow, such a lot has happened since I last posted. And I haven't been reading so much over the past week or so either so lots to catch up on! 

Laura, like the others, reading your story was really worrying and coming to the end of it knowing that you were all ok filled me with relief! How awful that you had to go through this. No wonder you feel uncertain and worried, but it's good that you are now taking it more easy. Your consultant sounds very reassuring and it sounds like you were very sensible to go to him straight from the other hospital. I suppose maybe your babies are turning and getting into position and this is also why your bump has changed so much lately. I know my DD has experienced this lately and she only has one! Hope you don't get too bored resting - as Bonnie says, keep reading the twin books while you can! Lots of love xxxx

Bron, many congratulations on the safe arrival of Jake! Sorry you've had trouble with the BFing. It is tough but as everyone will tell you everything is so much easier if you do continue with it - but if you don't, then it's not the end of the world. I hope your DH's behaviour improves too. Men always seem to react to important things in just the way you don't want them to! I'm sure you'll all get over this initial difficult period soon and you'll be able to look back on it and wonder how you coped.  

Crusoe, thanks for posting an update on how you and your family are getting on. I'm so glad things are going well. Good luck for the review meeting - you'll have to put another ticker up for the official adoption!

Alma May, glad you had a good trip to Spain, it sounds as if you had a lovely relaxing time. Sorry that your back is hurting and you have problems with bleeding. Funny about the clexane and the bleeding. Hope you get some answers and feel better again soon.

Dawn, great that AF was on time for you - roll on tx!

Tinklebunny, glad to hear about your 3 embies. Good luck for the 2ww    Interesting to hear about the functions of oestrogen and progesterone.

LML, glad you're doing ok and that your belly is growing! 

Penpot and Tiddy, welcome

Bluesky, good luck for 2nd June   

Bluebell, your holiday sounds perfect - just like I'm hoping ours will be! Don't like the sound of your stowaway though! 

Skirtgirl, when do you have a scan? I'm sure that will put your mind at rest (well, for a bit anyway   )

Diva, glad your tests were all A OK, that's great - one less thing to worry about! Good luck sorting out the hysto in June. I'll send some strength vibes to you to help you to carry on - you're doing brilliantly anyway  

Tea, how lovely to hear that you're pg again and will have a little brother for your daughter. Hope your pregnancy continues smoothly.

Big hellos to Jaydi, Lesley, Safarigirl, Bonnie, Lirac, Kath, Pobby, RSMUM and Lexey and those I've temporarily forgotten.

Had a busy couple of weeks. My DD had her laparoscopy and has been diagnosed with endometriosis. She's ok but most upset that it has taken so long to daignose - and that this is so common. She's going to have 6 months of downregulation to see if it dwindles down and hopefully she won't be getting the awful pain every month. She's not looking forward to the possible menopausal symptoms - it seems so unfair she has to go through all this at her age. But we're taking it one step at a time at the moment and trying not to look too far ahead for now.
On a brighter note, I've started my long awaited course to train as a reflexologist and I'm already enjoying it. And we're going on holiday tomorrow - also to a Greek island so really looking forward to that. After that it will be preparation for the puppy arriving hopefully end of July. So busy times ahead.

Love to you all
Mrs Bunny xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping in - can't really type as Lily has discovered she can reach the mouse...

been reading all your posts but never seem to have time to reply

Bron - HUGE congrats on the safe arrival of your precious son -I had the same problem with R when she was first born - had to just keep trying to encourage her to feed and not sleep - eventually it all worked out but it was really tough going to start with..these first few weks are soo hard..you've had some brill advice on here - and hope you can get some help from the NCT etc..hang in there

Penpot - welcome!!   

Laura - I read your post and was so relieved to read the end of your story - keep thinking of you - wishing you the best

Bonnie - so lovely to see you posting hun - how is your ex doing? and how are YOU? Will try to send you an IM 

Dawn - so pleased AF came on time -     for tx

Mrs B - sorry to hear about your DD's endo - not nice at all

Crusoe - so lovely to hear from you and it sounds as if things are settling down to " normal" - whatever that is!! Your DS sounds adorable!Are you still pinching yourself that this is really happening? Good luck for the official adoption.

Alma - how are you doing hun? You sound like you've been through the wars a bit - with all your various health problems going on..so pleased you've been able to get away to Spain for some lovely breaks - v. jealous!

Bloobs - welcome back! I wanna go away to Greece too! 

oops L is fed up with emptying all the drawers..gotta go

lol to you all

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning lovely Ladies.

Bron lovely to hear from you and hear that little Jake is putting on a bit of weight and you are getting so much support. Still can’t believe your hubby though, get him complaining about being tired!  Sharp flick to the forehead is in order I think! Photo is sooooo cute!

Almamay glad to hear that the hospital are keeping a good eye on you and you are doing ok. On the stem cells thing I did read a little about this and I believe you can both donate and store some. There are quite a few websites on the issue – both people who supply kits and research sites so you should be able to get more info quite easily. Hopefully your Doula and/or midwife can help you too.

Laura glad you are safe at home and hopefully taking things easily. We are all sending you lots of positive thoughts and wishes to keep your lovely little girls on board for a few more weeks yet.

Bonnie lovely to see you posting too I am glad you can find a little bit of time to check in on us all I know I often think of you. Hope you are hanging in there.

Bluesky hope the wait isn’t driving you too nuts! Thinking of you and hoping for a speedy build up to transfer.

Bloobs lovely to have you back even with your dodgy insect mate! Sounds like you had a fabby time.

LML lovely to hear your confidence rising I had extra scans too it helps so much from a reassurance perspective. Hope you are relaxing a little bit more now.

Tinks, welcome home with your precious cargo!  3 blasts wow you must be in with a good chance, take it easy.

Mrs Bunny nice to hear from you too and see you have started your course. Have a great holiday.

Jaydi, havent heard from you recently? Hope you are OK. 

Lots of love to everyone else. Hope you managed to get out and enjoy this lovely weather, really felt like summer on Sunday hope its going to last the week.

Have a good one everyone!

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just a super speedy post to wish Mrs Bunny a lovely holiday.  Hope I haven't missed you.  Thanks for your lovely PM whilst I was away - didn't manage to get back to a 'puter again to reply.   
Love to everyone else,
Bluebell and Charlie  
....plus and extra   for Lily if she is stil on the computer


----------



## mini-me

Hi all,

Bron - many congratulations on the birth of Jake, he's gorgeous!     
Hope the bf is continuing to improve, it is much more difficult than people realise.  I gave up at 6 weeks as I felt I wasn't giving DS enough - I had lost a lot of weight and wasn't really eating enough as I was so tired.  At just over 4 weeks, I'd been feeding him for over an hour and felt empty but DS was still crying.  DH made up some formula and he guzzled down 4 1/2 oz - a lot for a 4 week old who's been feeding for over hour.  It is really important to drink and eats lots of healthy food.  If I could turn the clock back that's what I'd try to do!!  
Men can be insensitive at times - one day I was feeling so low, I was lying on the floor crying (really!    ) and he told me I was pathetic and not helping DS at all.  I said that wasn't really helping me.  A few days later DH took a different approach, telling me I was doing a great job and to just go with the flow with DS.  It really helped and I felt I'd turned a corner.  I find things fairly easy now and if some things don't get done or I can't get out to the shops, so be it.  
My feet were quite swollen for a few weeks after my c/s and it turned out to be one of the painkillers I was on (Dicloflex / Diclofenac).  When I stopped taking it, my feet returned to normal.
You're a new mum honey and I think assisted conception makes it harder.  You've wanted this child for so long and feel you should be so grateful and supermum, but we're only human and sleep deprivation affects us all!  Take care xx

Laura - hope you're putting your feet up and resting.   

Penpot - My DS was conceived using ED and I feel he is totally mine.  He looks much more like me than DH so matching must have been excellent!  In fact, he looks so much like me , I thought there was a chance I'd released an egg during tx and it was my own egg - it wasn't until a few weeks ago I realised this was impossible as we hadn't done the business       Apparently epigenetics is really important as we influence what is going on in the womb, we 'decide' what genes are turned on.

Tinklebunny - good luck for the 2ww.   

PC annoying me as the writing box keeps moving up as I type this post - not making posting easy so apologies for any mistakes.  So will sign off now, apologies if I've missed you.
DS is totally recovered now and you'd never know he'd been in hospital!  

Best wishes to all whatever stage you are at.

Love mini-me
xxx

P.S. Bluebell - I'm jealous too, Greece is one of my favourite holiday destinations!


----------



## bron11

Mini-me - thanks for that - Jake has put on weight and I have decided to try and ignore the insensitive comments and relax more with the feeding.  All the advice and support for ladies on her, midwife etc has greatly contriubted to this.  Much appreciated esp listening to my me moans.  

Hope everyone else is doing well and looking after yourselves.  Hope current or future treatment goes well.   

Midwife just arrived so will catch up later.  love Bron xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend.

Especially Laura!  What a time you have had.  I hope you have both had a relaxing time and are recovering.  Take care Laura - lots of R&R for you all.  I've been thinking of you.

Bon Voyage and Happy holidays to Mrs Bunny - have a fantastic time.  

Bron - it's great to hear Jake is putting on weight and things are sorting out for you.

Penpot - Hi welcome to Abroadies   Yes we are a close bunch but that's because we've been though so much with each other.  But also the more the merrier!  You're very welcome to join us.

You have picked the best clinic in going to Serum and yes I am completely biased 

If you are finding it difficult to move over to having a donor then I can't think of anyone better than Penny to help you.  I struggled with this for a while too although I'm very happy about it now.  What helped me was that Penny knows her donors really well and was able to tell us quite a bit about our donor (within the anonymity laws).  Penny is so protective of her donors (and patients!) and I found that really reassuring.  She builds an individual relationship with everyone.  I don't know how she manages it but she does.  Good luck with everything.

Tea - it's good to hear from you and wonderful you have such amazing news - so happy for you.

Crusoe - so great to hear about your little boy.  What a darling he sounds.  Hope the next stage of your adoption goes swimmingly.

Bluesky - good luck with everything.

Dawn - not long now!  

Cat - hope you're doing ok.

Diva - well done doing the diet - good luck!  Glad you've had a good holiday weekend.

Mini-me -  it's lovely to hear DS looks more like you   And he will more and more as he copies your mannerisms too.  That's so lovely.

Bloobs - so glad you had a good holiday - it's soooo hard coming home isn't it?  Just start planning the next trip 

Pen Pos - I'm doing fine thanks - how about you?  I just find the days whizz by and I don't really know what i've got done!  Everything seems to take twice as long - especially going up the stairs!  I love hearing about your shopping. Go ahead get carried away - why not we have waited so long for this time.  We have just about finished now.  I have bought up most of ebay and worn out my postman - I was his pet project for a while   .  And just finished off this weekend by buying a few furniture bits from Ikea and other things from Mothercare online - couldn't have been easier.  Now we have fun ahead with the Ikea flat packs.  We did go to one of those NCT sales but it was a scary crush and panic buying - like first day of the sales.   Never again.
How did it go with your Doula?

Rsmum - love hearing about little L 

Tink - good luck for the 2ww  

LML - what fun your bump is growing.  Actually maternity jeans never really fit properly in my experience - try tucking in a t-shirt or vest top underneath and the friction helps to keep them up a bit better.  So glad you've had some extra scans which has kept you going.  We've just had another 3d scan (at 29-30 weeks) and it was so great.

Skirtgirl - hope all is going well for you   Fab news about your beta.  

Safarigirl - it's good to hear from you - hope you're having fun.

Giggly - how are your plans and preparations going?  Hope all is well.

Bonnie - sending you all lots of love x x x

Mandy - hope all is going well for you.

Lexey - lots of waves back at you too     Glad you are getting a chance to pop in and read now and then.  That's great.

AlmaMay - hope your back is all sorted now.  And I can't believe the comment from your work colleague about bump sizes.  When you see all the women at my yoga class and hear their dates you know that there is no rule for bump sizes and definitely the sporty women have smaller bumps so I guess they had better tummy muscles to begin with.  I have the opposite problem - people look really shocked when they see me and often say so!!  Great.  They're even more shocked when i say I still have 2 months or so to go.  So sorry to hear about the colitis.  We saw on the diagrams at the NCT class how everything gets so squashed to make room for the baby and it makes you realise why your digestion doesn't work how it should.  It's rotten luck for you to have that back.  I know what you mean about looking to this time last year - I feel the same way - we're so fortunate.

I'm doing well.  Feeling pretty good.  We had our first NCT class last week so feel we have started to think about the birth now.  The midwife classes aren't for ages.  Also finally saw our consultant last week - yes she actually showed up!  And now we have a plan. I've asked if we can see if I can have a normal birth if things happen naturally and progress well.  They won't induce me though because of previous fibroid surgery and they won't let me go much over my dates so a c-section is quite possible too.  Just need to work out how to get our little one to arrive before my dates.  Will be asking everyone for their tips to get labour going.  We had the second part of our 3d scan and she wasn't hiding so much this time - well still had her legs up round her ears!!  Have put them in the gallery in my album.  So funny.  And so far she looks just like DH !  She takes after me already though as her mouth didn't stop moving - even in her sleep  The sonographer predicted a chatterbox.  The good news is that the 3d scan pics have helped DH's folks believe we really are having a baby - at last!  MIL even sent me a card and pressie - I was gobsmacked after all this time.

Love to all.  Good luck everyone.  Sorry I haven't posted so much - just don't feel so comfy sitting at the computer for long but I still check on you all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Bron - forgot to say in my earlier post how gorgeous he is!! What a sweetie!

Mini-me - hi hun! You made me laugh, cry and nod in agreement reading your post - soo many people have said how much L looks like me! So glad things are getting better for you and your family

Jaydi - how to hear about you going to classes etc.. and how funny about your babe being a chatterbox!  thanks for saying about L, i do hope I'm not being insensitve talking about her..I know how hard it can be to read of babies, pregnancies etc. when you are doing tx, or just had a BFN, or considering what to do next, if anything..I rememer going to an early meeting at Resolve, the U.S. inferility group, and a few of the women were discussing BF'ing as one had just had a DE baby - I felt really angry and lonely  

Many apologies to everyone I haven't mentioned in my last posts - time seems to be racing away from me every day..but I think of you all often and read most days..the abroadie girls are like wonderful, supportive sisters to me.. 

lol to you all

X


----------



## Penelope Positive

Apologies for ME post but had a scary time and just looking for a hug from somewhere if anyone has one free....

I, as you know, have been having dreadful watery discharge problems but today when I went to the loo and I wipped I saw blood, I tried to convince myself it wasnt but 10 minutes later could actually feel a dribble (thinking usual watery leakage) and went to the loo and this time it was definately pink blood again so have been up the hospital again for the third time in as many weeks.

Beside myself with worry for the third time the labour ward welcomed me in and the doctor saw me quite quickly. They had another look (gosh how I hate speculums (sp?)) got me to cough etc and said there was no real sign of anything. That there was a litte blood on my cervix but that was quite normal due to on-going hormonal changes and the watery discharge was just rinsing things along. They listen to baby on the heart monitor, checked my BP and temperature and announced everything is OK and sent us home again.

I wish I felt more reassurance, they seem to do the same checks every time and as long as my cervix isnt dilated say that all is fine, is that good enough?  They did take a swab to check for infection which they will have the results of in a week and I have an appointment already scheduled in just over a weeks time with my consultant but I just cannot help but worry. Apart from one lady who has contacted me through my ask the midwife post I dont know anyone else who is getting this amount of watery discharge (I am still not convinced its not amnio fluid) on a daily basis and yet my bump isnt going down and my little one is wriggling around happily every day.

Just looking for some help in trying to settle my mind and not to worry too much as I know that can be worse than anything else.  Sorry again for a total me-post, hope someone might be able to offer some help or reassurance.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Pen
I didnt want to read and run, but am just about to put DS to bed
I had a very similar experience, it started at about 23 wks for me and continued until the birth (which was an induction due to GD at 38+1)
I was monitored for an hour or so, just wondered when you went in have you seen a dr at all 
Many people are just dealt with by midwifes, i had a speculum which proved inconclusive, as a precaution i was admitted onto the ward and monitored, baby was monitored and i was given steroid injections as a precaution and a scan the following day for reasurance
They still werent sure whether or not it was waters or not but their was sufficient water around the baby, i was having regular scans for GD so it was left at that, i did go back on more than one occasion with it but never had any pink blood always clear

If i can help further please PM me sweetheart i remember at the time no one seemed to be able to help
and i felt in limbo

Em


----------



## crusoe

Pen - I'm sorry I can't offer any of the reasurrance you so obviously need but I can send you an enormous hug and let you know that I am thinking of you. 
I am sure all is fine - try not to worry too much as it doesn't help (impossible I know.)

Hugs and Love           
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## mini-me

Pen -    
I didn't have this problem but wanted to reassure you that there is alot of amniotic fluid in there and when your waters go there is absolutely tons, a real gush not just a dribble. I remember the following info from my parentcraft day (my only antenatal class!) at hospital and surfing the net, could be a bit muddled though so don't take it as gospel.  Apparently you can get little tears in the amniotic sac higher up which I'm sure heal and this can result in a little dribble and the baby's head (if down) can act as a plug.  It's only when the sac breaks at the bottom will the fluid come rushing out and you will definitely know about it.  I could have got this all wrong as a lot has happened since being pg and brain is mush!  I remember in the last few months of pg feeling trickles down my leg (sorry if tmi) thinking it may have been my waters, but I think it was urine from pressure on my bladder. When my waters did break there was a pop and I completely soaked the hospital bed and it carried on.
I think you're doing the right thing going to the doc/hosp when concerned and monitoring movements.  Did the hospital scan you?  When I had later scans at 28w and 34w due to GD, they measured the amount of fluid too.  Have they offered this?  Or can they tell by examining from the outside, I'm not sure.  However, my scans got the size of the baby wrong, it was only the midwife feeling my bump who got it right!

I, too, hope I haven't upset anyone by writing about pg issues.  I do remember though when I was in tx I loved hearing about pg and babies on here, it gave me hope.  It was in 'real' life I couldn't cope seeing everybody around me falling pg at the drop of a hat.


Best wishes to all,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Pen - so sorry to hear you have been worried.  I hope it all settles down quickly and you can relax again.  Big hugs to you.    It must be exhausting to go to hospital and have all the checks.

Mini-me - I have felt the same way as you and always wanted to hear about pg and babies when I was having tx.  Otherwise I felt left out and I so wanted to be part of the group even if I wasn't pg yet.  I also agree that seeing bumps and babies in real life was the hardest bit.  Since I've been pg I've had a few women glare at me which is quite upsetting as I feel it from both sides - I know how hard it is for them but I feel vulnerable at the same time.

RsMum - yes I love hearing about your little one and always have done - long before I was pg.  Your story inspired me to keep going and I know I wouldn't be here without those Abroadies stories.  She sounds such a poppet.  

Laura - hope you're doing well and getting used to having your feet up.  Does DH manage to fit in bed too with all those pillows?  Mine says it's fine and it's like sleeping in one of those tents hanging off the side of a mountain.   Funny then how I wake up in the night and have to wrestle my pillows out from under him - he looks very comfy to me.

Crusoe - hope all is going well - have you started toddler classes yet?

Love to all and extra hugs today to Pen  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh ladies I do hope I havent upset anyone by posting my pregnancy issues here, I just didnt think how that might upset some of you still striving just to get to the first hurdle.  This place is like home to me and I dont have anyone in 'real life' that I can ask questions of, I am truly sorry if I have upset anyone or caused any offence. I like some of you use to enjoy hearing how things were going for those lucky enough to have got pregnant but am really really sorry for not thinking my post through.

I will try to be a bit more sensitive in the future but for now just want to say thank you to Em, Crusoe, Mini-me and Jaydi for your advice and posts.  Em I have PM'd you back thank you sweetheart I am going to try to see if I can get an appointment with the midwife today and see if there are other tests or exams they can do.  I did have an u/s at my second visit to check levels and everything was fine I think I would just like someone to convince me this is normal for some women!

I hope I am just being paranoid but I know you understand how what might seem a small insignificant thing can cause intense worry which in itself is not good for the little one.

Thanks for your understanding

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Pen, so sorry to hear you are going through all of this.    
Yes, I would just push for all the tests you can get, if only for your own reassurance.
I think Heffalump is right ......if your amniotic fluid was going to come out it would come out in a tidal wave, not a dribble. 
Wishing you all the best, and we will be there for you every step of the way until you have your little one in your arms.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Just quickly checking up on you all!!!

Pen what a nightmare! this pregnancy has tested your strength to the limit hasn't it? You are a strong lady and sound as if you have a real fighter there, I know you wont be able to relax until you have him in your arms though!  I always think of this thread as one full of ladies who are going through or have been through tmt abroad sucessful or otherwise rather than one for people starting out. So I like to hear from people at all stages of the whole process.I think the sucess stories give us all hope.

Laura hope you are resting and still cooking your little ones.

Jaydi I bet the scan as amazing!!! glad to hear mil has finally cottoned on to the fact she is having a grand daughter!!!

Diva B good luck with the diet!!!

Hugs to eveyone else. I am trying to stay away from the threads as I am driving myself mad with symptom watching and so scared about losing the baby after last time, still got 10 days to go until first scan . Cant wait for it but anm terrified at the same time have had to make dh come with me to hold me down or up maybe!!!


----------



## mini-me

Oh Pen sweetie, so sorry if I've upset you.  You have every right to post here and, as you said, you tried 'Ask the midwife' thread first with no luck and of course you want to post to the people you know best.  I felt the same as DivaB and Jaydi when in tx, it's great to be part of things on here.  The way I looked at it, I was going to get to that point so needed to know what was in store!  
There is a wide range of knowledge and experience on here and we're all here for each other.  This is a really precious time for you and you need to look after yourself.  If you're worried about something, it's not insignificant - let the experts look after you.  I remember looking at posts on another thread regarding baby heartbeat and they all seemed higher than my baby's.  I got myself into such a worry that at my antenatal appointment the consultant (as it's you he said as he scanned me for my ivf    ) got me hooked up to a baby monitor for 20-30 mins.  There was absolutely nothing wrong, just a typical boy heartbeat which can be slower.  I also freaked out at the size of my bump measurements but they were different depending on who was doing the measurement - again normal!     These experiences hopefully help others so don't worry about posting.

Take care honey
mini-me
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Lovely to hear from you lovely Lexey - what have you been up to ?
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

So much happening, I can't keep up!

Pen - must have been terrifying for you.  Bleeding at any stage is so frightening.  I honestly think you would know about it if the gushing was amniotic fluid - as the mums on here have said, it's a proper flood when your waters break.  When I was in hospital last week, one of the midwives told me she had been sitting next a patient, on her bed, and she got absolutely soaked when the waters broke.  Also, didn't you say the hospital had tested the fluid?  The bleeding soudns very worrying, but I have heard before about the hormonal changes affecting the cervix.  If the docs had a look and could see your cervix is still tightly closed, that is the main thing.  In your position, I would probably ask for a scan - with lovely dildo cam.  They will be able to measure your cervix, confirm once and for all it's closed, and also tell you if there are  any areas of bleeding on it or in the womb.  I definitely think your docs would have given you the steroid course if they believed there was any chance you were going into labour.  Sending you tonnes of hugs      .  It's all so worrying, and not fair after all you've been through, but the other signs are all good - the bump is staying the same, and your little one is kicking around, so just try to focus on that.

Skirtgirl - you are doing really well.  It's a very good idea to try and stay away from the boards, especially the Waiting for First Scan.... I almost literally drove myself mad analysing every twinge etc to see if I was pregnant!  The main thing is your bloods were great.  You could always have another blood test done, but your scan will be here before you know it.  It will be nerve wracking I know, after last time, but as everyone said to me, this is a different pregnancy and all is looking good.  

Diva - Glad you saw the twins programme - it's amazing that they got that footage!  Prof Nikolaides is definitely a hero in my books.    Laughed reading your posts about Mr Whippy!  I'm sure he will miss you as much as you'll miss him.  Glad you had a great trip away with Mr Hunky.

It was lovely to log on and see a post with masses of smileys - I knew Lexey was back!  How you doing hon?  Well done for keeping up with us all.  It's practically impossible on some days!  What have you been doing?

Jaydi - at long bloooming last - the MIL has come through!  Better late than never I suppose.  What on earth did she think you had in there  THanks for your PMs - will reply in a bit.  Sounds to me like you were the only realistic one at the NCT class! Course DH doesn't fit in the bed with all the pillows.  Every night he says "Shall I sleep in here tonight" and I look from him to my enormous moutain of pillows and go.... "Probably best if you go in the spare room".  Hopefully he'll be allowed back in in a few days, if my breathing gets easier (feels tonnes better today) and I'm not going to keep him awake all night.  

Mini Me -lovely to hear about DS.  As I approach the big day, I am starting to think more about having used a donor - what will they look like, will they look a little like me, or DH, will I bond immediately?  Will I ever start to wonder about who the donor was?  It's great to hear from you because it makes me worry less about all these things.

Hello to all you other lovely ladies and thanks for all your thoughtful comments.  Sorry I know there's masses of you I haven't posted about.  I am dog tired all the time at the moment, and brain really isn't functioning properly.... I seem to do one thing and then need to sleep for an hour.  But the good thing is, I have clocked up another week, and fingers crossed I can do a few more.

Lots of love and luck to you all.

Laura xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning everyone hope you are all OK.

Just wanted to do a quick post to say thank you to you all for your support and lovely messages. Things seem to have settled down a little with certainly less blood in the last 24 hours although enough still to be a bit worried about. I am still getting the watery dribbles which I am still convinced are amniotic fluid although I know its not my waters broken I think they might be leaking but at my last scan they said my levels were fine and I know these replenish themselves frequently so even if it is a little leak hopefully I am renewing it fast enough to keep on top of any loss.  I am seeing the midwife this afternoon just to see if she can offer me some more reassurance.  In the meantime little one is doing cartwheels in my tummy which make me laugh and smile with utter joy like I have never felt.

Thank you so much for being there for me yet again, you guys are the best.

Quick catch up with a few other things whilst I am posting.

Jaydi so absolutely chuffed to hear your MIL has finally got it and is sharing in your joy now, about blinking time!  Hope you are doing well  

Skirtgirl totally understand you are keeping a bit of a low profile at the moment it must be really difficult for you at the moment, hang in there babe not long till that scan now  

Mini-Me bless you you didn’t upset me sweetheart I was just annoyed at myself for being a bit insensitve, however I know you all well enough to know that you are here for me and others irrespective of our stages on this journey and everyone can feel comfortable with posting at all stages, I just launched into things a bit but I was in a panic. Think you are spot on about postings helping others though I know I have done a search many times and found the answers here.

Lexey so lovely to see your lively posts on the board again, hope you are doing OK.

Laura thanks for your kind words.  I don’t know if the hospital tested my fluid, they took swabs and things to test for infection so you would think they would? I did ask about having an abdo scan and the doctor said because I had had previous surgery (loop excision 15 years ago) my cervix was likely to be shorter than average anyway and they didn’t really think it would reveal much. I am seeing my consultant next week so might ask him again although when I mentioned my surgery at our original meeting he said it wasn’t an issue. So pleased you have chalked up another week you must be so relieved, hope things continue without issue for you for the next few weeks  

Lirac nice to hear from you, sorry I don’t really know much about hysteroscopies but sure some of the others can give you some input.

Hope everyone is doing well today, thank you again for your support, will let you know how I get on today. Oh and our meeting with our Doula went brilliantly and we have signed her up. Very excited to have someone else to look after me when our time comes!

Have a good day

Pen
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Pen - I'm glad to hear things have settle down a bit for you.  I hope it gets better and better and you can finally relax - especially after seeing the midwife.  Sounds like you have a little gymnast in there too   Fab news about your doula.

Lirac - hysteroscopies are the best way to see the inside of the uterus.  Some things get picked up by ultrasound especially if it's one with water - an Aquascan (sometimes called Saline Infusion Sonography (SIS) or Hysterosonography).  But with a hysteroscopy they can see for sure if there are any adhesions, polyps, uterine septum etc.  I'd hope for £1,800 they will fix anything there and then and not just be having a look - that's a good thing to ask them before you book up. I had a hysteroscopy in Athens and it cost 1300 euros in total including general anaesthetic and the hysteroscopy was performed by the surgeon who also corrected anything there and then - in my case he did a resection of a uterine septum.  You could arrange to have your op in Athens via Dr Penny at Serum clinic but I guess you have to take into account your travel costs.  The doctor she uses is certainly very expert.
I know what you mean about weight gain - I've put on with each treatment and not really lost again in between. In my case though I think i was comfort eating as I was so fed up! 

Laura - keep resting - I'm worn out and I've only got one growing away and practising her gymnastics.  I love seeing your ticker - only 34 days - you can do it!!

Lexey - it's good to hear from you - hope you're doing ok.

Diva - hope all is going well

Bloobs - always so nice to see your posts - hope you're having fun and enjoying your holiday pics  

Skirtgirl - hope your scan comes round quick - it's another 2ww isn't it!  It so early to have any symptoms too - i think it's the toughest time but your levels are brilliant remember!

Thanks everyone for the great gallery messages - Angelina Jolie  

Got BIL coming to stay tomorrow   . How can brothers from the same family be so different?

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Lirac

The price in Alicante might be just to have a look and not to actually have anything done by a surgeon. I found it's hard to compare prices when they offer different things so do check about that.

AlmaMay has put together some great information about hysteroscopies over on the Greek thread. I'll see if I can put a link here.

Uterine Septum Information:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158131.0

Also found this thread -

Hysteroscopy (Serum) Athens:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167399.0

Good luck with it all!

Jaydi x


----------



## Skirtgirl

Diva well done on the weight loss and fitness plan!!! July will be here before you know it and it sounds as if you doing really well for your next cycle!

Lirac I put on half a stone with all the drugs and never lost it in the 4 months between tmts. I didn't actually go mad on the exercise but did what I did before to no avail so good luck. Good luck with the hysteroscopy, I cant believe the price difference. Although when we had to have our hiv, hepb ect blood tests we were quoted £500 to have it done here and £60 to get them done at the clinic in spain!!!

Jadyi good to hear all is going well for you, thanks for the words of reasurance it is hard to keep the faith but I only have a week to go.

Laura hope you are still resting up watching those bubs getting bigger and the days ticking by.

Pen hope things are still ok with you , the days are ticking by every day is a bonus.Glad you got on well with the doula.

Hugs to everyonexx


----------



## Laura68

Hi Ladies

Have just been reading with huge interest about the cost differences for Hystos here and abroad.  The mind boggles... as Jaydi says, Lirac, the price from IB probably doesn't include any surgery, but even so, the cost here doesn't either, so it does feel like clinics here have made it prohibitively costly knowing that all us ladies will do whatever it takes to have our babies....  I also couldn't quite believe your post saying something about a septum possibly showing up before.  I know that there is still a belief amongst the medical experts in this country that even if you have a septum it makes no difference to getting pregnant, and they say having it removed won't help (this happened to a friend of a friend.  She still has her septum after being told it was not necessary to remove it.  She still isn't pregnant...) but that makes me want to march in there with Jaydi and AlmaMay and say, look at this then!  Grrrr.  Anyway, hopefully you will be able to pop to Alicante and have the hystero and confirm in fact what the problem is.  I'm impressed that the clinic have suggested a procedure before next FET - so many don't seem to change a thing, despite a BFN.  Let us know how you get on.

Pen - hope you are feeling better.  Loved reading about how it makes you feel to have your baby doing somersaults inside you.  Do push to have your gushing tested if it is still happening and still worrying you - your docs need to take this seriously and sometimes you have to stamp your feet a little to get that reassurance.  On that twins doc the other week, one lady was leaking - it didn't harm the babies as it was a dribble rather than a flood - but the doc was very keen to keep a close eye on her.  The leak was caused because she had had laser surgery in the womb at 15 weeks, hence the sac had been breached, and at that stage it was too fragile to repair itself immediately.  It did heal itself eventually and she stopped dribbling.  Am I right in thinking you had a CVS and not an Amnio?  Do they puncture the sac with a CVS?  It's from the placenta isn't it, so all this is probably irrelevant, but just made me wonder.  I would say that hers started immediately after her op, and yours didn't seem to come on for many weeks, which is why I still feel that it's not your waters, but this ongoing worry is not good for you, so they owe you a bit more help I think!

Diva it makes me tired just reading about all your exercise!  Well done for doing it all - you'll feel better mentally as well as physically once you get back in shape.  And Mr Whippy will always be waiting for you! We had same thing at Doctor's Lab - how can they charge that much?  It's only a couple of blood tests!  Worth doing though - my DH had moderate DNA fragmentation, and had a strong course of Vit E and Selenium to get his swimmers in shape before our tx.

Forgot to say before, well done to Tinks for getting home safe and sound with your 3 little wrigglers on board.  Hope they are burrowing down for a long stay.  Sounds like it went smoothly.  Re the donor woman of 38, I guess any recipient would be told and they're able to make a choice?

All fine with me, thanks everyone for your comments.  I have started to feel slightly better - the twins seem to have moved off my lungs, so I no longer feel like I'm clamped into a vice.  It's amazing being able to breath again.... I even went out today as was starting to feel a bit mental locked in the house all the time.  When I got home, I opened our back door because I could see a t-shirt had blown off the line.  Then I went out to the outside bin for something.  Now, I am really anal about always taking my keys out with me, because I've got a phobia of being locked out.  So I took my keys and put the door on the latch.  Went to the bin, then heard the loudest BANG as the door slammed shut..... It slammed so hard that even though the latch was on, it shut, and what that meant was it was locked, from the inside, so my key would not turn in the lock. AAAAAGH!!!!  I tried to open the back gate but hubby had padlocked it... so thank god, there was a nice chubby builder two doors down who I asked for help.  Got his ladder and basically, the scene then was me, 31 weeks pregnant, climbing up a ladder onto our wall, then the builder holding me and the ladder as he pulled it up and put it down into my garden, then me climbing down into the garden where THANK GOD I had left the back door open.... I've never been so grateful to a builder before in all my life. He seemed toally blase about it, like he did that sort of thing every day...  DH had a fit when I told him... OK maybe I shoulnd't have been doing the climbing, but I didn't have my phone or any numbers for DH on me, and there's no way I'd have been able to hold the ladder for the chubby builder so he could climb down...  Never using the latch again.  Think I will bury a key outside, just in case.....      

Love to everyone.

Laura xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi ladies


i tested early yesterday and got a BFP.

i got some brown blood yesterday but very little am still getting some.

I'm already feeling nauseous and my (O)(O) are sore but more of a heavy sore than the normal AF sore. i have been having sharp shooting pains and AF type cramps. I'm also fussy on what i want to eat. seems like the first trimester is not going to be easy.

to be honest the ET of the Blast were on last Friday and i was feeling nauseous on the Sunday.

Tinkel xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Congatulations Tinks           really chuffed for you. Now take it easy and here's hoping for an uneventful 9 months for you.

DivaB what a wonderful DH you have selling his tickets to help towards the cost of your next cycle that really made me well up, what a fantastically special man give him a hug from me.  You go girl and win that cup for you and him!  Wishing you all the love and luck in the world for your next bash.

Laura thank you for your post on my leakage, yes I did have CVS but I dont think that touches the amnio sac but was a good thought. I nearly went back up the hospital this afternoon as I have had loads of dribbling today and its really starting to hack me off, despite wearing pads 24/7 its getting so I daren't go out in case I flood even these.  I phoned the hospital as I had done one of these amniosense pads and it had gone and stayed blue which means its probably amnio fluid but the hospital just said that if there is any blood in the leak then this would turn it blue - there is still some old blood from earlier on this week so that meant that it could still be false. They said they would do another speculum and have another look but I think this is a waste of time as its what they have done the last 3 times and still said everything is ok.  Baby is kicking around fine and we had a listen on our doppler and again he is fine and I really dont want to have yet another internal as these are not good for you this regularly so am going to sit tight and wait until our scan and consultants visit on Thursday and bang my fist on the table there and ask they check more thoroughly.  I have asked three times for an abdominal scan/dildocam to check things further but they keep saying no as it wont show anything but there must be something else they can do its driving me insane.  Sorry, rant over....really glad to hear you are feeling a bit better this week and can breath a little easier, hope next week goes without any difficulties.

Hi to everyone else hope you are enjoying this wonderful weather, we are having our first BBQ in a mo!  Going to be another beauty tomorrow to so you whatever you are doing you enjoy it.

Love and hugs

Pen
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Tinkel,

Fabulous news about your BFP! Wishing you a smooth and happy pregnancy.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Pen,

I am so sorry that you have had this fear and uncertainty about the amnio fluid   . It's a good sign that the baby is active. I think some fist banging is in order. Do whatever you need to as this is your baby and you have the right to have your mind put at rest by being monitored more closely.

Sending you much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Laura68

Congratulations Tinks         

That is great news, especially getting a BFP early.  Must be a nice high hcg!  Good luck for a peaceful and problem free pregnancy.

Pen - I totally agree with Sasha.  Fist banging is the way forward.  And this thing you were told about dildo cam not showing anything up sounds like a fob off!  Hopefully your abdominal scan will show whether there is a leakage point and if they need to do anything different.  Just sounds like they aren't addressing the problem and that just isn't on.  Surely the least they can do is test the fluid.  Go in and threaten the consultant with one of you pads, til he agrees.

Diva - Like Pen, I welled up when I read about your DH selling his tickets to put the money towards more tx.  I think I love him!  He's hunky, and he puts your future before football.... is he the perfect man?  Yes, you are going to win the Up the Duff Cup, no doubts.  And one day, your hubby will be dragging his unwilling offspring off to see an FA Cup Final with him.  Wishing you every bit of luck over the next tx.

Hope everyone is sizzling in the sun.  The outline of my sunglasses is now indelibly burnt into my face, so I'm looking gooooood!

Love to everyone

Laura xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hello my lovely Abroadies!

So sorry to be away for sooooo long! So much news to catch up on!

I am fine, I was very ill after DS was born, due to an infected c-section incision, and it took me a long time to get back on my feet; really annoying, as I sailed through my pregnancy, for an oldie but goldie!

DS is a complete and total delight, sleeps through the night and loves his food.

I am enjoying my maternity leave!

Will try to catch up with everyone. Just needed to get away from the whole infertility thing for a while and just be a Mum - hope that makes sense and doesn't sound unkind/thoughtless....

Love to all,

Jules


----------



## Skirtgirl

Congrats Tinks          good luck for the next wait until your first scan!!!!  Do you have a date for it yet?


----------



## Tinkelbunny

skirtgirl I'll get the appointments done on Monday and will go for my first HCG blood test. it was a bit of a shock on Friday because i got a result so early, i didn't think of making the necessary appointments.


----------



## Skirtgirl

At least it was a good shock!!!!  Good luck for you beta


----------



## Tinkelbunny

thanks, i've joined the waiting for a scan and it seems we all have the same fears after our m/c...i'm trying my very best with PMA and still only told 4 people trying to keep the stress as low as possible.

good luck xx


----------



## bluebell

Congrats Tinkelbunny !!!! Wooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo !!!             
I can relate to the fears after m/c.  I can remember looking at my watch all the time to see how much more time had passed !  All the best for a problem free, happy pregnancy.
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura68

Morning ladies

Hi Jules - lovely to see you back here and hear about DS.  Awful about your C-section, but great you have a DS who eats and sleeps.  Totally understand about you being away from the boards - there's quite a few abroadies taking a well deserved break right now, but we're still here whenever anyone wants to come back.

Tinks - ah hon, it's so nerve wracking.  Gotta say I joined the waiting for first scan thread too and it nearly pushed me over the edge.  Everyone comparing symptoms, or lack of, some bleeds, some sickness, some twinges, some good news, some bad..... my advice is STAY AWAY FROM THAT THREAD!!  I know it's hard and you need an outlet, but your bloods etc will happen very soon and hopefully give you a result you can feel more confident in.  xx

Love to everyone

Laura xx


----------



## Newday

well I've had my lining scan 8mm with 5 layers there is a follicle and a cyst to contend with but hope these are OK. So hopefully will have ET Sunday
dawn


----------



## bluebell

Dawn, that sounds like a fabby fluffy lining.  Wishing you all the very best !
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Tink I am with laura that waiting for the first scan is sending me over the edge, just cant get off it !!!

Dawn  sounds great!!! good luck for sunday.


----------



## Laura68

Lexey it's so nice to see a post from you.  You still get the prize for using most smileys!!  That is great news that you have put your name down for Reprofit.  So what is the plan?  Is that tx going to happen soon, or is it a way off so you can save up?  I guess you and DP must have decided last time wasn't the last time then, so am happy for you making a further plan hon.  As for feeling disappointed in life - I think we have all felt that, and that's such a good way of putting it.  It all just seems so bloomin unfair at times, it's hard to feel enthusiastic about anything.  It's really sad to see friends suffer too.  I hope your FF buddies are doing OK after their mm/cs.  My lovely friend, who's been trying IVF and all sorts for about 8 years, did a final FET two weeks ago - she has had a string of BFNs and one mc over the years.... this time, they have changed her protocol, different drugs, steroids etc, and she got a BFP!  I was happier for her than I was when I got mine!  But then she had a repeat blood test a week later and her embie had gone.  I was so gutted for her, it's just not fair.  So I know how you feel hon.  We all feel it so strongly when a friend has bad news.  Hopefully you'll start to pick up soon and focus on your next tx.

Dawn - that is great news about your lining.  Hope that biopsy did the trick this time and wishing you a safe trip and a a great big fat positive in a couple of weeks.  Keep us informed won't you.

Diva - yes!  That is exactly what I look like!  Means I have to wear my sunglasses all the time, like Posh Spice!

Love to everyone else.  I'm about to go up to my office for the last time and clear my desk.... still in denial about it!  And trust me to choose the hottest day of the year...

Hope you're all well.

Laura x


----------



## Skirtgirl

Hi Lexey nice to hear from you. it is always a good idea to have a plan!!!!

Good luck with emptying out your office today Laura! You are nearly 32 weeks now wow!!!


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello everyone,

Been away for a lovely few days in the New Forest, and just catching up quickly. 

Absolutely thrilled for your BFP Tinkelbunny!!!!      
Dawn, great news with the lining...
Pen Pos - hope you are doing ok and can get some reassurance soon...

Will pop back when I have a bit longer to catch up with you all properly...

All the best

LML


----------



## Penpot

Hello all

Just wanted to say thanks so much for your reassurance over the DE issue - it's made all the difference hearing your stories and personal journies. 

LML, I remember you from before and wondered which path you would take - I'm so happy for your that things have worked out and your words of experience have really helped, thanks. 

Pen, thanks to you too, and really hope you're feeling better.

Off to enjoy the sunshine (well once I'm away from the coa lface of work) and a large glass of something naughty, while I can!

Penpot x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Afternoon everyone, hope we are all enjoying this amazing weather, suppose to get a bit cooler tomorrow but hope it comes back soon.

Quick catch up...

Sasha lovely to see you posting and thank you for your kind thoughts am definitely going to do some fist-banging this week  

Jules how lovely to hear from you and glad you are enjoying your maternity leave with your DS. What a bummer having a post op issue after such a smooth pregnancy and a delightful little one, still good to hear you are all better. We all missed you but totally understand about you taking some time out, we have all done that. Welcome back!

Lovely DivaB how are you doing hun. You are so right about NHS treatment and me being entitled to it.Will give you an update in just a mo. In the meantime hope you are enjoying the world of the laptop! I don’t know what I would do without mine.

Dawn good to hear from you although you do always make me worry with your short posts. Hope you are feeling OK and everything crossed for your ET on Sunday.  I know how hard this journey has been for you, hope you are hanging in there.

Lovely Lexey with your fabby smilies you always cheer me up. So glad you have put your name down for Reprofit even if it’s a while away and you don’t know how your year will pan out. I know it always made me feel better just to have something in the future to focus on.  I hope you can get your relationship back on track and find some happiness again really soon you have had such a tough time but I know you are tough lady and hopefully this sunshine is helping to lift your spirits.  

Laura cant believe you are finishing work today YeHa! What a lovely milestone.  Have you got your nursery all ready for your girls?  I guess as you have had to take things so easy you are having to do a bit at a time. Hope you get to enjoy these last few weeks in the build up and you hang in there until your 36 weeks.

Skirtgirl how are you doing?  Not long till that scan now, hope you are keeping sane.

LML welcome back! How lovely to have a break in the NF, I love that part of the world and am aiming to head back there one of these days. Hope you are keeping well.

Penpot really glad that you have found some reassurance here we are always happy to help. Enjoy that drink – am so looking forward to a glass of something in a few months.

Hope my other lovely bumpets are doing well, AlmaMay what’s new with you, Jaydi you doing ok lovely?

Bron what news with like Jake hope your feeding is coming on well?

Love and hugs to everyone especially Larkles I woke up thinking about you this morning, hope you still pop by to keep an eye on us and are doing ok yourself?  Giggles your little one must be due soon?  Bloobs have you got rid of your insect tourist yet? Crusoe hope you are having fun in the son with DS? Splashing around in a paddling pool with Bertie yet? What does he make of the woofer? Am rambling on today so excuse me not name-checking everyone one but you know I think about a lot of you often.

Quick update from me, well there isn’t one really. I actually put a phone call into my consultant yesterday as I didn’t see the point of going back to the hospital for them to do the same thing again and I am still leaking and still getting ‘blue’ amniosense tests but he hasn’t even bothered to phone me back despite me leaving quite a lot of detail! Guess I am going to have to wait until Thursday but in the meantime I am just taking things really easy and keeping horizontal as much as I can.  Baby is kicking enthusiastically on a regular basis and I cant wait to see him on our scan on Thursday but I just wish someone would take me seriously.  I found a good article yesterday saying that it is possible to leak hind waters in the mid/later stages of pregnancy and that this can be replenished quite effectively but the risk of infection from the tear is cause for concern. I am pretty sure that is what is going on with me so once I get to speak to someone am going to ask about antibiotics and insist on weekly scans to check my levels if that is the case….

Ah well not long to wait now. In the meantime I have been doing some excellent Ebaying including picking up a fab M&P wooden changing table for a 1/3 of what it costs in the shops (and it looks brand new) and a fab Fisher Price Kick and Play for a £5 so loving shopping for my little one hope I am not jinxing anything but am totally convinced he is going to be early even very early so am trying to get as much done as I can – hope I am wrong of course!

Right must go and do something useful  

Pen
xxx


----------



## Newday

Oh pen
please don;t worry about me I am fine I am in between at the moment. Someone on another board upset me saying I ignored her because I missed somecomment she made to me. I made my mind up not to post at all so short posts are a half way house.

Short and sweet
take care of yourself please and the little one
Love dawn


----------



## Penelope Positive

Dawn that has really cheered me up thank you, I do worry about you so am really pleased just to hear you are fine   Short posts are absolutely fine just wanted to check that you were not struggling so thank you for putting my mind at ease, take care lovely.

xxx


----------



## bron11

Afternoon everyone, managed to get Jake to sleep first since 9 this morning. Hopefully he will stay asleep for at least an hour!!! Spoke 2 soon that lasted 10 min - looking feed again but only for comfort - still convinced he is not getting satisfied from my milk. doesn't settle at all.

A lot to catch up on but have been reading posts over the last week.

Jaydi - glad to hear your relatives now accept that you are having a little one - long last!

Pen sorry to read about your recent scare - last thing you needed - hope things have settled down now. You are doing the right thing seeking advice and reassurance and while doc may not always appear to take our concerns as seriously as we want them to, don't let this put you off seeking that reassurance. Ensure you rest and look after yourself and bump.   Pen enjoy feeling baby move - miss this movement (at times!) Also enjoy ebay shopping, http://www.beansprog.com/ is another site to have a look at for baby items., prams etc.

Skirtgirl - hope scan goes well, , it is normal to feel concerned about being pregnant and then once baby is born we worry about others things, feeding etc - sometimes wounder how we cope and don't go insane!

Lexey good to hear from you. Sorry that you are still have an emotional hard time at the moment. If there is anything I can do to help let me know.

Laura - you definitely need to put a key outside, these moments will give you and your little one hours of laughter for the future.

Diva - need to take a leave out of your book and start some exercise - no motivation though. Your hubby is a star - can you bottle his sensitivity and send some to my hubby!!

Tinkerbell - Fantastic news   look after yourselves.

Jules - glad you are feeling better and little one eating and sleeping well.

Newday - fingers crossed for treatment and positive outcome. Sorry to hear someone else upset you, sending you a 

I know I have missed out a load of people, not intentional. Hope you are all keeping well and enjoying the sun. Take care Love bron Jake xx

/links


----------



## Newday

Hey Bron you want to be acreful missng people thats how you get accused of ignoring people!!
LOL
Love dawn


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just wanted to pop in to say

Pen thinking of you, i may have got it wrong but think your appt is tomorrow so goood Luck with it i hope that your concerns get listened to   
You are right in the hind waters bit a FF of mine this happened to, at 26wks and she kept her bubs inside until about 37 weeks 

Love em


----------



## bluebell

Good luck Penny Padpants !!!         
Will be thinking of you today, and hope you get the reassurance you need.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hello abroadies

life has been moving at a fast pace here...just want to let you all know even though I'm not posting i am following your progress and wishing you all well.

i got my HCG results and it was 396 16dpo, hope I've got the time right. will do another in the morning to see if it's doubling. I've had a look on FF and there doesn't seem to be much of an indication from the HCG if it's going to be twins or not.

I've told DP that we might have more than one as I've had 3 blast put back and couldn't believe it he was positively smiling from ear to ear.

love to all xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Tinks 

 on your BFP

my blood level at 16dpo was 379 and i had a singleton

Hope the HCG continues to double for you        

Em


----------



## Penelope Positive

Bron, Em, Diva, Lexey and Bloobs thank you all for your posts and good wishes. Its not great news from us I’m afraid but at least they are now taking me seriously!

I am trying not to worry myself sick here but despite everyone trying to convince me this  discharge was normal when I knew it was amnio fluid, it has now been confirmed as such. At our scan this morning they could see a dip in the fluid levels around the baby.  This is not good news but may or may not cause serious issues we just don’t know and now have to play a waiting game.

Essentially, the baby needs the fluid to practice breathing and develop his lungs. Without it his lungs will not develop and could go brittle/like cardboard.  When he is born therefore he will not be able to breath without assistance and if they are too brittle possibly not at all.  At the moment there is still some fluid which is good and it does replenish itself everyday so as long as I don’t leak more than I make we may be ok but I am now on twice weekly hospital visits, scans every two weeks and antibiotics because of the risk of infection due to the tear in the membrane.  In addition I have had to have a steroid injection today and another one tomorrow to help to encourage baby’s lungs to develop faster this isn’t normally done until closer to the birth due date but they felt is necessary just in case we have to have him very early.

For now I just need to rest and take my drugs and try not to worry – very difficult, but at least they are taking it seriously now and keeping a good eye on me. Hopefully we can hang in there and keep enough fluid for a few more weeks and give him a good chance but its really worrying.

If anyone knows of any similar situation happening where everything turned out OK I would really love to hear about them. Em did your friend go through similar?  

Sorry for the me post seems I constantly am asking for support and not giving much at the moment but I just can’t believe how worrying the pregnancy is being after all we have been through already. I can only pray that everything is going to be ok.  All we can do now is take decisions on a weekly basis.

Pen


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Pen


oh big big hugs to you, just goes to show we know our bodies and when something isnt right eh

As you know i had similar, i had steriod injections at 25wks just incase, i was monitored but my friend i believe had a lot more monitoring than myself, i will PM her and ask her if she would mind chatting to you if you would like me to  we both had good outcomes, incidentally we both had boys!

it is good that they are now aware of whats happening and have increased the monitoring that will be reasssuring in itself but it must be a very scary time none theless

Thinking of you Pen
Em


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thank you Em. If you would PM your friend and see if she would be prepared to share her experiences I would really appreciate it. Everytime I have a leak now I am going to be terrified that there will be no fluid left....

Already comforting to know however that you both had good outcomes, these boys hey causing problems before they are even here


----------



## Laura68

Oh Pen you poor thing. You really have had more than your fair share of problems with this pregnancy. You are amazing to keep going - I think I would be in a heap on the floor by now. At last you have a definite answer - I'm really sorry I ever doubted you. It just goes to show how we all just trust what the medics tells us, when in fact your intuition about it was right all along. Well done for being so dogged when everyone around you was telling you not to worry. So finally they are taking you seriously, which is the best news, and it sounds at the moment like your bubs has enough fluid around him to keep on practising the breathing. What has the doctor suggested in order to keep those levels up? Would bed rest make a difference? And did the docs have any idea at all why there is a tear in the first place? As I think I mentioned before, one of the women on the Cutting Edge twins doc the other week also had a leak and was monitored very closely. It healed itself after a few weeks and the fluid remained at a constant level after that. I'm hoping the same will happen for you. Maybe the antibiotics will help heal the tear.

It sounds like they have given you the worst case scenario, as they always do, and of course it's very frightening to consider the worst of what could happen. I know I felt the same a couple of weeks ago in hospital when one of the consultants told me they didn't treat babies that early, they couldn't find me anywhere else to go, and it would be "very dangerous" if my babies came. Funnily enough, another consultant said to me, don't worry, it's all going to be fine. I think she realised the worst thing would be to panic the mother and send her into a big stressful spin. I hope someone else on here can offer you some more stories about leakages - maybe Em as you say.

In the meantime, Pen, try to take your life at a very slow pace - no more yoga or in fact anything, at least for a few days.  I would say that feet up, lots of fluid intake, and doing relaxation techniques must be a good plan for you. I'll be thinking of you as I do the same.

Sending you a massive hug in the meantime and hoping your bubs keeps growiong well. Great news you are having the steroids - I had them too. The docs all said they were key to an early baby's well being - don't forget that many babes who come early and have severe problems don't have time for that double dose, so you are in a better position than you were yesterday already. Remember also your baby is viable and it doesn't look like his arrival is imminent, despite everything. If you can hold on just a few more weeks, he will get stronger and stronger and have an even better chance of not needing lots of help. My sonographer told me every two weeks you hit a milestone - 28 weeks is a biggie, then every two after that. You will make it Pen and if he comes early, the best thing is everyone is now prepared.

Tinks - congrats on a fabulous beta level. Have a look on here to see how yours compare. 
http://www.betabase.info/
Yours could be one or two. The lower it is, the more chance it's just one, but I would say mine was less than 100 at 14dpo and look at me! Well done hon. Great news.

Love Laura xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Pen, just wanted to send you massive  ... glad at least you are being properly looked after now.. am holding my breath and keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you

Take it very easy...

LML  xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Pen although it is not good news at least you have got them to accept something is going on. hopefully with all the scans and intervantion you will be ok. I know that is no help and you will still worry yourself stupid. This has been such a hard pregnancy for you, you deserve a break!!  I hope it settles down and you manage to hang on to your little boy a bit longer , in no time at all you will be holding him in your arms and hopefully the stress of the past few months will melt away.

Tink congrats on your results!! they look good,there seems to be a huge variation in levels as regards twins/singletons  and I have no idea whether having blasts makes a difference to 3 day embies But at the moment you have great levels and you are pregnant!!!!!!!!

Diva hope you didn't eat all that yoghurt all at once!!!!   How is the diet going you sound really focussed.

Bron glad all is going well with you and Jake, parenting is such a steep learning curve and just when you manage to suss one stage out then the baby has moved on!!!!


I am going up the wall and down again waiting for the scan tomorrow. I was hoping that by now 7 1/2 weeks I would feel pg but no .In fact I feel just like I did when I had the missed miscarriage in Jan. I think that was such an awful experience after sitting through a 1 hour booking in appointment to go in and have my scan to see my lovely Dr just sit with his head in his hands and say those words'I am soo sorry'.  Then I had an hour to get over it before going off on the school run!! DH was so confident it was ok he didn't even bother to ring. So I have no confidence for tomorrow and I will be a basket case by the time we get there . I have made dh take some time off to hold me up afterwards!!!

Hugs to you all and sorry for the negative post.


----------



## Laura68

Skirtgirl - wanted to wish you every bit of luck for tomorrow.  It's sooooooo hard going for scans when you've had a bad experience in the past.  I know the Abroadies had to gee me up everytime one approached early on with this pregnancy and I still dread them, even when I'm sitting in the waiting room being kicked from the inside.  All I can say is what you all said to me back then - it's a different pregnancy, and every pregnancy is different.  You will soon know the outcome and we're all rooting for you as always.


----------



## Skirtgirl

Thanks Laura for your kind words, I know what will be will be and I have no reason to think it hasn't worked but I dont think I can allow myself to believe now we are this close. I know I will get over it and have another go just want to get through that bit.

How are you doing?? lots of resting?  32 weeks now!! I can see you going the whole way now. How exciting is it to know how close you are?? Are you all ready?

  to everyone


----------



## three_stars

Dear Pen,  Just want to send you a massive hug and tell you to hang in there.  This must be so awful to go through right now and I really feel for you.  Please take it as easy as possible but be very firm about demanding help and medical exams as needed.  

Bron- glad to hear things are going better.
Sorry for a quick post.
Love to all abroadies.

Bonnie


----------



## Jaydi

Pen - so sorry to hear about the stressful time you are having.    Well done you for being so tenacious.  Us Abroadies are amazing that way and I think it will be great for our kids to see that.  I was brought up not to ask the doctor questions and just to do what he said.  Not now!  
So you can be reassured now you have the best plan for monitoring all this.  Tous had the steroids injection at 26 weeks 3 days I think as she had bleeding from a low placenta.  Her boys were delivered by c-section at 34 weeks and they were well and didn't need any extra support.  Your boy will weigh even more being a singleton.  I think Laura is right that most people don't get the chance to have the steroids in time.  Now you will be looked after and you will be told how much your little one has grown each week.  You will feel happier and happier - don't worry.  It's just such a shock today I'm sure even though you suspected this all along.  Pat yourself on the back for getting them to take notice.  I'm sorry they've told you lots of worrying things but that's doctors for you - they say everything that passes through their heads without considering what it will do to your stress.  I feel quite haunted by some of the things they've said to me this pregnancy.  But it doesn't mean these things will happen they just feel they have to explain every eventuality.  I had a lot of negative information early on about fibroids and how ill I was going to be this pregnancy - I'm touching wood here but I've been fine all the way and I can't believe I had to have so many consultations with different doctors and nurses who just worried me over and over.  Your job is just to rest and let that baby grow and grow.  I know you won't be doing yoga now but do make use of the many relaxation cds available - they'll really help you and bubs chill and thrive.  Thinking of you!

Skirtgirl - big hugs for tomorrow.  It's rotten that we can't look forward to scan day after all we've been through.  Keep remembering your high blood results - that was so great.  Also lots of people don't get symptoms this early.  Remember last time you had double hormones   Tell them you are worried because of last time so they give you the news quickly and you can relax.

Will post again tomorrow.  We're struck down with the lurgy here.  And back-to-back Top Gear which I could do without!  

love to all 

Jaydi x


----------



## Skirtgirl

Thanks for the kind words but I now fear the worse as I have started to spot again and have cramps.


----------



## Laura68

Oh Ellie poor you..... hopefully it is just implantation.  I know we've all said it a thousand times, but so many of us have bled around this point.  Mine was like proper period pains.  Hoping all is well with your embie and he is just burrowing in deep.  At least you only have to wait til tomorrow.      As Jaydi says, tell them what's been happening and about your last experience, and get them to be quick with their initial assessment.

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.

Laura


----------



## Penelope Positive

Skirtgirl hang in there sweetheart, I had spotting and some cramps about this time and it was just deeper implantation. I know how worried you must be but hoping everything is fine for you tomorrow, will have everything crossed for you    Thank you for your kind words to me when you must be so worried for yourself. 

Laura thank you so much for your posting and PM's you are such a support to me and DH  , I so hope you are right in everything you say.  We really are trying to keep positive but its tough right at the moment.

DivaB thank you too, your kind and encouraging words are helping too. I am so glad that I at least am being monitored now and have the best possible attention on me and the little one. As you say I am doing all I can and at least should have some comfort from the monitoring, just the consultant was so flat in all his discussions he has hurt our mood definately. Thank goodness for my lovely friends here who always help to pick me up again.   

Jaydi thank you for your lovely long post, DH is out walking the doggy at the moment but I will make sure to share this with him too and I know he will take comfort from your information as much as I have. Thats a great idea on the relaxation tapes I actually never went back to yoga after my first leak but am now at the stage where I am almost scared to go out anywhere (hopefully this will diminish when I get a bit of confidence back) so these will be a nice way of focusing on me and the baby which I think will help us both. You are right about all the negativity that can get sent our way by the experts and you have had a great success so far so lets hope they are just being super cautious here. Thanks again.  

Pen
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Pen, I'm so sorry to read you post - the only thing is, I'm so glad you are now gettting taken seriously by the doctor's and getting the attention you need - there have ben so many wonderful posts from the girls who have a lot more experience of this than me - I hope it's been of some help - thinking of you and your DH   

Ellie - am    that all is well today hun - you must be so scared    

xxto everyone else - sorry for the short postxxxx


----------



## Newday

Ellie good luck for today
Pen so sorry to read your news but as debs says at least they are doing something about it now and you know whats happening.
Off at 6am tomorrow
Love dawn


----------



## Laura68

Good luck Dawn!  Only a couple of days now til your ET.  Fingers and everything crossed for you hon xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Ellie, hoping and praying that all is well at your scan today       

Pen, so sorry you've had all this worry. Well done for persisting and getting to the bottom of things - our female instinct is very useful isn't it. I'm glad you're going to be monitored properly now and hope that things settle down. It can't be easy when your hopes of a normal 3rd trimester and birth may be in jeopardy but as the others say, as long as you are being looked after, I'm sure that all will be ok. In the meantime, take it easy and relax with those tapes! Big big hugs to you   

Dawn, good luck!     

Bonnie, so glad that DD's Dad's treatment is going well. Thinking of you all xxx

Tinks, congratulations on your BFP! Those levels sound just perfect.  

Hello and love to everyone else
We had a great holiday, lots of hot sunshine and relaxation in a beautiful setting. Only downside is that DH injured his ankle and is now at home complete with semi plaster cast on up to his knee! It's not back to back Top Gear yet as he's catching up with CSI and Wire that he missed while on holiday but I don't really care as I've got too many jobs to do at the mo! The other news is that we were unsuccessful in getting the puppy we were on the waiting list for so have to wait some more - there's another litter that will be ready for homes at the end of August. So more waiting - sounds familiar doesn't it. At least it will give DH more of a chance to recover properly so we'll both be able to run around after the puppy when it eventually arrives (hopefully!)

love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Mrs B good to hear from you, glad you had a good holiday. Sorry about your puppy hopefully you will get one in August when as you say DH will be able to enjoy it as well.

Bonnie good to hear that dd'd dad is doing well with his treatment, hope he continues to go from strength to strength.

Dawn how exciting!!!! NOt long to go now. Good luck for smooth and sucessful ET.

I had my scan today and have good and bad news. Firstly we saw a little heart beat!!! Baby is doing well BUT there is a bleed and area of separation near the sac which could lead to me losing the baby. I have upped my steroid dose and have got an appointment with ARGC on monday to see about getting IVIG. I have to be rescanned next friday. I am going to try to remain positive and give this baby a chance as it seems it is a little fighter!!!


----------



## bluesky3443

Hiya girls,
I have not been posting for a few good days and there is so much to cath up.

Skirtgir, my best wishes for the scan today, I really hope that it is all a small scare.       
Dawn, good luck in you ET, tell us how all went and how many do you have on board.

Tinks, congratulation on you BFP, It gives reasurance that we will all get those positive results one day   

Pen, you have had it very rough but I am glad that you are in good hands now, take it easy now and look after yourself and of your precious cargo. The relaxation tapes are great my DH uses them all the time.


I am currently on Valencia after having had ET on wednesday at the end, they put back 2 embies day 6 and  2 also day 6 are on the freezer. I am taking easy in my hotel room, sunbathing and resting plenty, I am walking not to far, just to the local restaurants.
We are back  to London tomorrow, so this a mini hols and my resting period. Beta 12 of june, very soon, I have the typical anxiety moments, I should not have done this or I should have not got up so suddently etc, normal paranoia. Relax, relax and I hope that I get the result that I am looking for , a big POSITIVE.

Lots of love to everyone
Bluesky


----------



## bluesky3443

Skirtgirl, we have crossed on the postings

I am so glad that you have good news and yes your baby is a fighter and you have to fight for him/her. Oh I am so glad for you. Every story of little success it gives  energy and we all feed and nourish for our own journeys. You and your DH must be relieved and full of joy that your worst thoughts are not correct.I can see that they are going to give you the best of care. 

Good luck for next week and take excellent care of yourself and your baby. Sending you the biggest hug possible


----------



## Skirtgirl

Thanks Bluesky!! Enjoy the sunbathing the weather here is rubbish!!!  You have to rest and take it easy and let the magic of Valencia do its work for your embies!! They sound excellent!!  Good luck for the 2ww!


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Ellie - my thoughts are with you, you are certainly in good hands, I did an IVE with the lovely Dr. T manymoons ago and really like him..hang in there as best you can

x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Afternoon everyone.

Skirtgirl so pleased to hear you have a heartbeat that’s wonderful.    I know you must be worried about the bleed but hopefully this can be brought under control and your little one will continue to thrive. So many of us ladies have had a bit of a bleed, I remember Bloobs specifically having a dreadful time when she was carrying Ria but all turned out well and I am sure it will for you too. Everything crossed, just take extra care of yourself  

RSMum, Bluesky and Dawn thank you for your kind words I do feel better knowing I am being given constant care now - Dawn everything crossed for your ET wishing you all the luck in the world    . Mrs Bunny lovely to hear from you, thank you too for your kindness. Sorry you are having to wait for your pupster but as you say will give you time to get all prepared and for your DH to heal.

Little update from me today, I had my second steroid injection at the Ante-natal assessment unit today which went fine and my blood tests also came back fine showing no infections.  My consultant also rang me at home today can you believe that and said he had been talking to a professor at Birmingham and they don’t consider my current levels too serious and as long as I can maintain them at or around this level we are looking ok.  They still need to keep an eye on me with twice weekly monitoring/weekly bloods and fortnightly scans but he is much more positive today.  I have been resting and drinking lots and have had no leaks since yesterday so far which is great, maybe the antibiotics are helping with the rupture too.

I know I go on about how great you all are here but I would just like to say again how fantastically privileged I feel to know you all and have your support. Em, your friend was in touch and sent me a lovely PM and with all the other lovely messages I have turned my thoughts and hopes around almost completely in the last 24 hours. I was so scared yesterday and now I feel so much more positive and happy again.  This was always going to be a tough ride for us and it seems our pregnancy will gives us more ongoing challenges but we are so lucky to be seeing 27 weeks tomorrow and know that every day after that can only help.  Thank you my lovely friends for seeing us through this all.

Big big hugs     

Pen, DH and Littleone.

xxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

PP so glad to read that you have the care that you need and that you are feeling so much better about it all.

Skirtgirl good to hear that you saw a HB, I'm also nervous and reluctant to get very excited after my last m/c i never even got to see a HB then...am so please for you and yours sounds like a fighter.

DP asked me to book a private scan for the 16th June I've worked it out that I'll be 6weeks 1day, that should be OK to see a HB?

Mrs B sorry about the puppy, August will be here in no time.

Lexey...did you say permanent nerve damage?...sorry to hear that.

love to all xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello - checked in to see how your scan went Skirtgirl - really pleased for you about the heartbeat!! Hope the steroids are doing the trick... 

Good luck Dawn for the ET!

Pen Pos, so glad you had such positive feedback from your consultant that can allow you to be  more positive

Bluesky - keeping everything crossed for you   

Mrs Bunny - sending you some happy, bouncy, labrador vibes, to keep you going until you get your pupster

Bonnie - pleased to hear that your DD's Dad is responding well to treatment

Tinkelbunny - we had a heartbeat at 5 weeks and 5 days, but doc said that was one of the earliest she had seen... Fingers crossed for you...

Jaydi - don't know what's worse, the lurgy, or back-to-back Jeremy Clarkson! Hope you feel better soon...

Lexey - hope you are doing ok, and hospital visit went ok...

Best wishes to everyone. Supposed to being sailing this weekend with DH and friends, but not fancying the idea of being on a bouncy boat, so will probably give it a miss, and chill out with lovely labrador...

LML  xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies  

Skirtgirl - wonderful news that you saw the little heartbeat today.  I'm sorry to hear you don't feel you can relax yet because of the bleeding.  I was also told there was an area of bleeding early on and it was so hard getting through those days until it all settled down.  Hold onto the fact you have a strong heartbeat there.  It's so unfair we have bleeding when doing ivf - as if we haven't been through enough already!  But it's very common - over 75% of ivf pregnancies have early bleeding and all is well in the end.  Thinking of you.

Lexey - so sorry to hear you may have permanent nerve damage.  I hope it continues to improve and the doctors are wrong about that.  I think it can all take a very long time.

Bluesky - congratulations on being PUPO   Enjoy resting in Spain - it all helps.  And don't worry about moving suddenly or doing anything now - your embies are nice and snug by now and nothing will disturb them.  Good luck!

Dawn - thinking of you!

Mrs Bunny - so thrilled you had a great holiday.  Hope you can still find some sitting down jobs for DH to do   Big hugs about the puppy - it's just not fair.

Bonnie - sending you lots of love.  It's good news that DD's dad is doing well with the treatment so far - that's a good sign.  Hope you're doing ok - you must be exhausted with it all.  

Pen - just great news today that the doc was pleased with your results.  Keep going!  You're doing brilliantly.

Tink - we saw a heartbeat at 6 weeks 3 days but they don't guarantee it that early - it depends when implantation happened. But you should see how many sacs and the fetal pole then.

Laura - hope it all went well finishing at work and you are resting now.  I saw the midwife this morning and she said my bump is really big and indicates a big baby.  She's going to measure me again in two weeks and maybe send me for a sizing scan.  I'm still hoping to be able to try a natural delivery and not have to go straight for a c-section like she was talking about.  I had noticed my bump was the biggest in my antenatal classes!  I said what will I be like by 40 weeks? - and the midwife nodded and said she hadn't like to say anything.  Then she said sorry for worrying me but she had to prepare us.  It's all so confusing isn't it?  Nothing is simple.

Laura my pregnancy book says no climbing ladders at 31 weeks - but I think they meant stripping wallpaper in the nursery not shimmying into the back garden!

Ms Minerva - great to hear from you!  So glad you have been having fun with DS.  Sorry to hear you had an infection early on - that must have been so tough.

Diva - hugs to you - hope all is going well.

LML - have a good weekend. I don't think I could do the boat thing at any stage!  

Love to all 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## larkles

Abroadies   

Well I’ve had 15 pages to read to catch up with you all, won’t stay away this long again  

My news is that we’ve “given” our frosties back to the clinic and are having a years break from tx, some lucky person got them a day later and is delighted, so at least someone has a happy outcome sooner than they expected, although knowing me I’ll be following her cycle with trepidation thinking it could’ve been me… 

Still not had af since last treatment (March) but always does a vanishing trick after a failed cycle, so no updates from my psychic surgery-as yet. 

Sooo I have treated myself to a lovely car, convertible, it’s so beautiful and I feel like I’m alive again, Larkles (my cat!!) Loves it too and jumps in when I arrive home, see my photo gallery for piccies!!

Dawn-Best of luck for this time round   

Pen Pen-so sorry to hear you’ve been having difficulties, what a worry that must be for you, sent you a pm

Bonnie-You too what a horrific time you must be having with ex dh, glad to hear that he’s coping

Bron-Belated congratulations on Jake-I saw your lovely photos in the gallery, hope you’re both well

Laura-Glad to hear your babies have moved down a little bit, not long for you to go now

Lexey-So pleased to hear you’re going to Reprofit, you’ll love Stepan, he’s great, the year will pass so quickly, it always does, speak soon xx

DivaB-Good on you for keeping up the cycling, started W8 again last week and love watching 

Tinkelbunny-Congratulations on your new cargo   

Skirtgirl-Fab news you saw the heartbeat will keep everything crossed that it stays with you hun  

Mrs Bunny-Sorry I didn’t reply to your email, I will soon   

There’s so many things happening here so send my love to everyone-Rsmum, Bloobs, Crusoe, LML, Sasha, Myra, Mini-Me, Lirac, Almamay, Cat and anyone else I’ve missed

Larkles
xx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Skirtgirl - just saw your news. I'm so pleased your baby has a good strong heartbeat.  That is the best news.  I'm sorry you can't feel confident yet, it's so unfair, but you are doing the right thing in going back to the ARGC - whatever it takes.   

Larkles - lovely to see you back here, and you lucky thing with that fabby car (and puss cat)!  Sounds like you have a weight lifted off your shoulders knowing you're delaying for a year.  Hope you cram in lots of fun in that time.

Pen - thats all sounds soooooo much better.  So pleased the doc actually called you at home - and so he should after all the bad news yesterday.  So all sounds like you are in good hands, with a good, hopeful outlook, and that the doc is consulting experts in your case, which is great.  No more leaks - even better.  Every day you don't leak, your levels will be going up and your son will have lots of fluid to breath in.  27 weeks is great and before long it will be 28.  You've given Little One the best possible chance with those steroids - did you have them in your bum?  Mine hurt like crazy!  Had a bruise on one cheek for a week....

Jaydi - don't worry yet.  Lots of women deliver big babies naturally, but it's good the mw is sending you for a proper sizing scan - sometimes a bump can be massive and the baby is still average size.  My sister was HUUUUUGE, so much so taht when we were in a shop one day together, my sister turned round and the assistant went "Blimey look at the size of that!".  My sis was told the baby was going to be really big, but she came out at under 8lbs.... very average!  It so depends on your shape, how much fluid there is, how the baby's lying.  A sizing scan will give you a more accurate measurement and until then, you should just carry on planning your ideal birth.  Anyway, it's not the mw's decision whether you have a c-section - that should come from your consultant.  Are you seeing yours again at 34 weeks?

LML - sailing!!!!  No no no....being tossed about on stormy seas, not a good idea.  Stay at home with Lab and OK magazine!

Lexey sorry to hear about your nerve damage.  Is this from your accident at work?  Sounds like they owe you some compensation.... could be good timing, and pay for your trip to Reprofit...

Tinks - 6 weeks 1 day is still early, borderline I'd say.  I was scanned at 5 and a half weeks and no heartbeat, and waited til over 7 to be absolutely sure. Most clinics say 7 weeks I think.  Can you wait a bit longer?  

Bluesky - congrats on being PUPO!  Sounds like you had a great result in Valencia.  Take it easy, but as Jaydi says, don't worry about getting up etc - remember most women don't even know they're pregnant at this stage so no need to lie still!  My doc said I should just avoid the following for the first week after ET:  sex, baths, swimming, running marathon..... yeah right.  The only thing that was difficult about that was the baths...!

Mrs B - holiday sounds fantastic, you lucky thing.  Do tell me if DH's injury was from drunken silly dancing.... sorry about the puppy, that's a shame.  As you say though, at least DH can recover, ready for all those walks.

Bonnie - great to hear DD's dad is responding so well.  Must be so very stressful for you all, but this is good news for now.

All fine here.  Sore and uncomfortable, but not complaining.  Saw midwife this am - about the 15th different one I've seen.  I do love the way the NHS offers continuity of care.... Am very happy to have got past 32 weeks.  Pen you'll know how it feels soon enough - like me, you'll be counting off every day as a milestone.

Got the ILs coming tomorrow, which will be nice - I do like them.  FIL feels faint when he sees scan pics though, and doesn't want to hear anything too detailed, like where the babies are lying....  MIL wants to know everything, so should be interesting!

Good luck to everyone.

Laura xx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie from me ..............

Pen.....        .  Your braveness and determination have paid off.  WELL DONE.  Now you should get all the care you need and deserve.  it just shows that you knew your body better than anyone else.  Take it easy and look after your little boy.

Skirtgirl, I had exactly the same as you with DD.  I know just how scary that big blob on the scan is.  The embie looks so tiny and vulnerable in comparison.  I had been scanned by a fertility nurse when I had mine, and I was so scared I demanded to see the consultant.  The consultant reassured me and said that despite such large areas of bleeding as mine, once a heartbeat is seen the chance of miscarriage is less than 5%.  Hope that helps a bit.

Jaydi, I know this is just anecdotal, but several midwifes said my baby was going to be really large ... at least 9lb or maybe much more.  She was, in fact, a petite 7lb11oz at birth !

Sorry no more .... got to dash.
Love to all.

Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi all

Laura thanks for that, i was made to feel a bit guilty on another thread because i wasn't pushing for a scan, am glad for your response. I'll do now as i thought best and wait a bit longer. DP works abroad quite a bit he will just have to wait till the right time. i think he is desperate to find out if it's one or more...as if he can do much about it now! also think he's like some excited school kid waiting for Xmas and anxious that he could get an early peep at his present. 

Larkles good to hear from you... wow fancy car was in traffic the past two days and was so desperate with envy of all the convertables.

I've got my second HCG reading:

1st 396 16dpo

2nd 1860 18dpo

what do you ladies think could it be more than one??

love to all xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Thanks everyone. Bluebell thanks for sharing I was told I had an 80% chance of being ok today but my dr is a bit random with things like that!!!


----------



## bron11

Short post as trying not to fall asleep!

Pen - been following you posting and been keeping everything crossed that things will improve and be ok.  Sending positive vibes to you and bump.  Make sure u take things easy, glad the doc finally took you seriously and are now closely monitoring the pregnancy.

Tinkerbell - huge congratulates.  Possible two??

Skirtgirl, also sending positive vibes to you, scary time, hopefully this is the last of any scares for you.
May that heartbeat grow stronger and stronger everyday.


Jaydi - when they measured my baby one scan indicated he was 6lb 2, a week later it was 5 4, when in fact he was 8lb 4 when born one week later.  These scans, measurements don't appear to be to accurate as one consultant told me.  Time will soon let you know - try not to worry to much you will cope.


Hugs to all and best wishes to those going through treatment or on the two week wait, scan wait, delievery wait.  

Have good weekend.  Bron Jake xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wow- so much to catch up on and I am so out of touch! I hope you all forgive me... Manic is not the word!

Pen P- when my niece was born she had ruptured membranes at 5 months gestation, but her Mum held on and laid flat for the rest of the pregnancy and she was absolutely fine, apart from hip dysplasia which required surgery. She is just fab and we wouldn't be without her, and I think you sound like you're in v.good hands. Loads of luck, hun .xx

Jaydi-  if you're up to it and around for a cuppa and we don't have an early arrival, do you fancy meeting up? I would love to have the chance for a proper chat!

I seriously need to check the boards a bit more but in the meantime, here's a quick update from planet Giggly...

We have the nursery, the buggy, the full kit and caboodle and baby is due on 21st June. Jane has been doing the most amazing thing for us and her spd stopped around 28 weeks so we thought YAY! Unfortunately last weekend the baby dropped and engaged (5/5ths apparently- is that possible??!!) and she has been in agony since. A trip to the midwife, then the hospital and for a growth scan later (all fine on the scan) , Jane was sent home with pain killers and a sweep. The sweep didn't work but she is completely laid up with a wheelchair if she wants to get around and the next 2 weeks on the sofa. I feel just awful, and have been up there helping where I can. We're hoping a phone call to the hospital to say she is in such agony she can't make Wednesday's appointment due to the pain may force things on, in the meantime natural ways of inducing labour are the name of the game. It is such an amazing thing she is doing for us it seems really unfair she is in pain.

So, baby Giggly is going to be induced on 22nd June unless he/she makes an earlier appearance. I may or may not be near the internet but will probably text Bloobs and anyone else whose number I have once we have news. OMG- this is really happening! We're very excited but honestly, it's awful to see someone you care about in so much pain for doing such a wonderful thing. Please send +++++++++++++++++++++++ vibes for Jane ...    

In the meantime, I am thinking of you all (as usual) and barely keeping up, but hugs to everyone.    

Loads of love
Giggly
xx

PS Izzy, thanks for the text, I will try to call you in the week, Hope all is well with you. xxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all,

Giggly firstly I must said what you wrote here really upset me, no-one had mentioned termination at all and just seeing that word in relation to my baby sent a jolt of absolute fear and pain to my heart.  I know you only meant to prove a positive ending to a scary situation but that really threw me.  I obviously dont know the circumstances with your niece, I can only imagine that there was no fluid left at all but I haven't even been instructed to take bed rest so believe my situation is not as serious. Apart from that I am glad to hear that things are progressing well, if dreadfully painfully, with your lovely surrogate and your little one will be with you before you know it. Sending you big hugs for the delivery and strength to J.

Bron thank you for keeping an eye on me. How are things with lovely Jake is his feeding a little better now?  Hope your DH has sorted himself out and is being more supportive  

Lexey, thank you for my dry pad dance things have definitely improved in the last couple of days and I think maybe it’s the anti-biotics or my lack of doing anything to energetic that is helping to stem the flow, hopefully my levels are staying stable or even increasing a bit, wont really know until our next scan but baby seems really happy kicking and moving around loads.

Skirtgirl hope you are doing ok and keeping safe and well. It must be tricky to relax and take things easy when you have your twinnies making demands on you but hope you are finding some time to get your feet up.

Tinks, great readings! My personal feeling is 1 little one as twinnies or more have always seemed to be in the multiple thousands but one is fab - and of course I could be completely wrong, hope you are looking after yourself.

Bloobs big love to you sweetie thank you for the hugs  

Laura lovely to hear you are doing so well now I know exactly what you mean about midwifes I ‘ve had 5 different ones so far already and am just glad that I will at least have a familiar face in my Doula when the time comes. Hope all is going well with the in-laws. I had my steroid injections in the top of my thigh and they were painful for a bit but I was lucky and had no side effects from them.

Larkles, so lovely to see you posting I think of you often. Sent you a PM back thanks sweetie. Must go and check your motor out so envious of you having a convertible!

Jaydi my lovely lady thank you so much for your words of encouragement, I’m feeling a lot more positive now.  Take no notice about your large bump comments, I was reading a story in this months Pregnancy and Birth about a lady who was told the same and that her baby was going to be around 10lb and he ending up being under 6, its all a bit of a guessing game when people judge from the bump. Hope a sizing scan brings you some more reliable info, either way you will do great.

Bluesky how are your doing on your 2ww?

Dawn good luck today for ET darling, sending you loads of sticky vibes     

LML bet you are glad your not out sailing in this hey!  Both I and my DH sail a lot and I am really missing it this year but am determined to stay off the boat unless its flat calm. Hope you are having a relaxing weekend with your feet up instead!

Just a quick update from us, I am doing well feeling just fine and leakage as I said has been considerably down over the last couple of days. Have been doing lots of online shopping – Bron (think it was you) thank you for the intro to Beansprog what a great site! And we have been doing some setting up in the nursery which has been lovely. Generally feeling much more upbeat. Keeping a spreadsheet on baby movement, temperature and leakage as requested by the hospital and am back on Tuesday for my first monitoring session. Blood tests came back fine for infection checking which is good so so far so good. 

Enjoy your Sunday ladies!

Pen
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Pen- I am so sorry if I upset you, I would never mean to do that. I was only trying to say there is an end in sight and it's not all bad. It's also an entirely different situation if your baby is doing well and there is enough fluid. I was trying to be positive and never thought you would relate the T word to yourself as it's not the same situation. I should have been more careful with what I wrote and I am sincerely sorry. 
Giggly
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thanks Giggly, just am perhaps a bit over sensitive at the moment, its a worrying time. I know you wouldn't have meant anything by it I just really got a jolt from seeing that T word.  Sorry for being grumpy at you.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

I have a way with words sometimes and am always putting my foot in it! Am so sorry, and am sure you are having a worrying time. Loads of hugs xx


----------



## bluebell

Giggles it is amazing that you will have your baby in your arms soon.  I am so excited for you and you are going to be the most incredibly fabby mummy !  Let me know Jane's address please so I can write to her and her DH too.

Pen, hang in there lovely.  You are doing really well and your babe will be with you before long too.  You too will be the sweetest mum !

Tinks, it could be twinnies - those levels sound really high to me.

I am feeling a bit blue at the mo - not all the time, but just sometimes, as my little one(s) would have been due now if I hadn't miscarried last October.    

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Bluebell, this time of the year is not going to be easy for you, we all understand you and we send you very encouraging vibes for those moments. We never give up..............

Pen, I am so glad that everything seems to point out that things are settling in and you and your baby are getting better and stronger, good luck for tuesday, you will come back to us with excellent news.    

Giggles, you are so fortunate to have such a good sorrogate and even luckier to welcome your baby so soon, I wish you all the best for Jane and the baby and you will be the happiest mummy on the world.

Skirtgirl, I hope that you are doing well, resting to give your  little fighter a helping hand for tomorrow.

Tinks, I think that beta is high, you could be having twins, my girl................

Laura, thanks for the advice, but as you the hardest thing to avoid are the baths....So glad that you are over the 32 weeks, it must be an increadible feeling.

I feel very normal, I try not to do to much but I am moving around the house. I just have a small pain down the lower abdominal area like where my uturus must be but I try no to read to much into it, it just feel like AF sensations. I am positive and I am talking to my embies every day.

To evryone else, I hope that all of you are good and keeping well


----------



## Laura68

Hello ladies

Giggly - so glad you popped in to post.  I've been wondering how much longer you have to go.  So very exciting that it's a matter of a couple of weeks now!  Your poor J - the situation sounds awful for her, and yes, it must be tough for you knowing what an incredible gift she is giving you.  She will be out of pain soon and you will have your wonderful baby giggly in your arms.  That's awful what was suggested about your niece - so glad she hung on in there. We all use anecdotes from friends and family when an FF has a problem - and I know Pen and all of us understand now what you were saying.    Good luck over the next couple of weeks.  PLEASE keep us informed!  I can't wait to hear what flavour your baby is!  By the way, will you be there in the delivery room?  That's probably a really stupid question, but I'm really interested to know what happens at the birth when you have a surro.

Bluesky - a little bit of cramping is a good sign.  SOunds like you're doing all the right things.  Moving around is good for you - keeps your circulation going which helps implantation.  When do you test?

Blubes     It's so tough isn't it.  You never stop thinking what might have been.  It's good to remember that you are allowed to feel sad - you can't fight it sometimes, you just have to go with it.  But it will pass again.

Pen - all sounds much more positive for you.  Glad you are keeping on shopping!  Maybe that little tear is healing itself thanks to the anti biotics.  Everyday taht things are more settled is a bonus, and it's great that your little acrobat is still jumping off the walls!

Dawn - enormous loads of good luck for today.    

My in laws were well behaved yesterday and didn't stay too long.  But I do wish my MIL would stop going on about how isolated I might feel and grilling me on what help I've got lined up.  Made me feel quite depressed!  FIL even suggested they both move into our house to "hold the fort" when I go into hospital. Eeeek!  DH said no thanks.  I know full well it's going to be hard work, but I just wish everyone would stop tell me that - I just want to feel happy the next three weeks, not down about how hard it'll be. I snapped totally at DH yesterday when he said "It's going to be a nightmare!".  I know he was sort of joking, but I'm fed up.      

Sorry for the moan!

Love to everyone else.

Laura x


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

I just wanted to pop in and say a collective Hi.  Sorry I've not been posting, I've been very busy.  I have been reading and trying to catch up.  Promise a proper post soon.  

I'm feeling well and the baby is moving lots, which I'm really enjoying and I'm trying to keep fit.  Exercise has really helped my back and I stoped taking the aspirin and the bleeding has gone down to normal levels for my nose and gums.  I still haven't done anything to get ready for the baby.  I am still anxious about doing anything.  I really must get over that but it is hard after so many years of not even allowing myself to think this journey would have a good ending.  

x


----------



## Newday

well I am home safe and sound so the madness begins
dawn


----------



## Laura68

Welcome home Dawn.  How many embies do you have on board?  Hope it all went smoothly and good luck for the 2ww.


----------



## Newday

Thanks I have 2 blasts one was expanding one didn't seem very good Stepan said they compact when they are frozen and I don't think it had woken up properly. I said thats a boy then lol
Thanks for asking
Dawn


----------



## Penelope Positive

Bluebell so sad to hear you are feeling a bit blue   it is totally understandable. Take care of yourself and get lots of hugs from your lovely DH and DD hopefully they will take a little of your pain away. You will come through this and bounce back.  

Bluesky and Lexey thank you for your kind words, I have had a terrible 24 hours having hoped things were settling down I have been hit again with lots of fluid loss and some pink tinging too. However, I am trying to keep as calm as I can and just take things easy in the hope that I will just have some good days and some bad. Baby is very active still and surely this has to be a good sign, I think him moving position is what is causing some of the gushes (sorry if TMI) Hope the ANAU tomorrow will be able to give me some reassurance but I have to face up to the fact this is going to be a very tense third trimester.  I had a lovely PM this morning though which has helped me believe that we can get through this and everything is going to be OK, hanging in there..

Laura glad to hear your in-laws behaved but were a little tactless. I am sure its human nature to say stupid things to pregnant women but we all know people with twins (and more) who not only coped but had a wonderful time doing so.  You will be an amazing mummy to both your girls and cope beautifully well. They don’t perhaps realise that you have the best network of support you could have here with us and that your virtual family will be encouraging you all the way. You keep smiling and looking forward lovely Laura, you are going to be amazing.

AlmaMay lovely to hear all is well with you and your exercise regime is helping with your pains. Really is time you went shopping though, this is happening and its not long now, enjoy it – you have worked so hard for it, its true now!

Dawn – welcome back lovely!  2 blasts is great, hope you are taking things easy but keeping that blood flow up.  Brazil nuts, lots of fluids and happy thoughts now that’s all you can do.  Will be thinking about you every day, hope you can keep your sanity in touch.     

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Dawn, that's fab news !  Well done !  I never got to blasts so I am in awe    A compacting morula was the furthest I ever got !  Take it easy and here's to big fat positive for you   .  I will have absolutely everything crossed.

Pen, what a nightmare you are going through.  Well done for being so brave and keeping your head.  You are marching through that ticker but I can imagine how it seems that time is going so slowly.   I hope you are getting all the tlc that you deserve and that you are taking it extra easy.  When is your next check up ?

Thanks everyone for all your sweet thoughts.  What I realise is that the pain of my 2 m/cs will never go away, and that nor does the longing, but that I will learn to cope with dealing with the memories.  The pain will always be there, but I will learn strategies to manage it over time...... and you lot are a great help there, as no one understands quite like all of you    

Lexey, thanks for your PM last week.  Will be replying soon.

Right, must get on with some work.  Supposed to be working from home, but just had a hunky bloke deliver some firewood so am feeling a bit distracted !!!  

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Pen, Just wanted to come in with another anecdotal story.  My SIL, when she had her little boy, found out at the past minute that she had REALLY low levels of amniotic fluid.  It hadn't leaked, but she had stopped producing enough. Nevertheless, her babe was fine ... in fact her babe was 2 weeks overdue and was still fine !!!  I know its a different situation, but hope that helps just a teensy bit.
Bloob xxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi i got my 3dr set of HCG readings:

1st 396 16dpo

2nd 1860 18dpo, E2 1510

3rd 6454 21/22dpo, E2 1501

it would seem like it's moving in the right direction.

xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Lexey - big hugs to you missing your dad - especially with Father's day coming up.  I think it's lovely you got a card.    

Tink - well done your numbers sound great. 

Diva - you're a star doing your fitness plan.  Keep it up!  Have you got some fabby new outfits to get into now?

Bluebell - huge hugs to you.    Anniversaries are just too cruel - it's all wrong isn't it?  I think you are right that it doesn't go away we just learn to live with the pain and in time it doesn't consume us anymore.  Some people just don't know how lucky they are.  Sending you lots of love x x x.

Pen - so sorry to hear you've had more.  I hope all goes well for you this week and tomorrow especially.  You are right that your baby is doing fine if he's moving round so much - my midwife told me that too. 

Dawn - Welcome home PUPO one   Crossing absolutely everything for you!  

AlmaMay - So glad your back is feeling better.  And that bleeding has subsided too.  I'm still getting nose bleeds - always my right nostril    But otherwise not too bad.  Yes it is hard to start to get ready for the baby.  I was pushed into it early because they thought I'd be in hospital with fibroid pain so I thought I had less time.  I still found it overwhelming sometimes though.  Just start with small things and feel proud of every little step you take.  It will all come together don't worry.  

Laura - I'm wondering if your MIL is envious of you?  How can you possibly feel isolated with us lot living with you 24/7?    We'll be with you all the way.  Our NCT breastfeeding teacher is a grandmother and she said not to listen to people saying it will be hard work - she said it was a wonderful time we were about to enter and that she envied us all.  That was the first person who had been encouraging and I'm wondering if it is to do with envy?  I find my friends who have already had children are the least encouraging and I'm sure it's because part of them wants to be back at this stage too.  Like when i said I loved feeling the baby move a friend said 'oh you won't be saying that at 32 weeks and getting kicked in the ribs' - well guess what I am 32 weeks and it's still magical.  My friends who have had IF problems seem to enjoy every second of living with their kids and you will too.  I feel sorry for the others really.  It's an English thing too isn't it?  We're so reluctant to get excited.  The English are more likely to say double-trouble instead of double-joy.  But the rest of the world wouldn't be like that they just love kids!!  Think Spanish when MIL is having a go.

Giggly - wow it's so exciting that your baby will be here very very soon.    Sorry to hear Jane is so uncomfortable but it won't be for much longer - she loves what she is doing for you I'm sure.

Skirtgirl - sending you lots of love

Larkles - your piccys are fab.  hope you're having fun.

Thanks Bron, Pen, Bloobs, Laura and everyone for the reassuring stories about baby sizes.  I just wish I could see a medical person and come out feeling great!  I wish I'd stayed away from the lot.  The next scan was booked by the Con for 37 weeks but the midwife wants to check on the size sooner.  But the Con says it won't change what they do early on so it's not worth getting worried.  Think I should give them each other's phone numbers?    I'm feeling calmer about it all now anyway. Thanks everyone.

Love to all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi Ladies,
quick FF fix before I sleep ( if no kids wake up!)  
but had to make a few comments.  
Pen-  you are in all our thoughts... your baby is being well monitored and moving.  Keep drinking plenty of water to replenish yourself.  Your baby will be fine now even if you don't get to full term, not saying that you won't, but you must feel good about each day it gets nearer.  I am sure the leaking is unpleasant and stressful though.  

Laura-  Nightmare?  How about double pot of gold?  Heavenly gifts?  Angels on earth?    You will be just fine, apart from being sore from the c section and needing some help in the beginning, nothing DH can't manage if he is organized.  From what you have said of the in laws, them moving in would NOT help.        Although bringing over some frozen meals, doing the groceries or laundry, etc every few days would probably a good suggestion. 
Maybe as I have already had one child nearly on my own, having had the twins completely on my own was hard sometimes but not so much harder then with the first when I think about it.  My killer has been lack of sleep so if you can get that sorted between you and DH and have separate room for the babies it will help.  The other is when illnesses hit it hits twice.  
There are some things I learned to cut corners on.  Having bouncers/ rockers to free up your hands, for feeding or for calming really helps.  When things get tense, turn off the TV, don't take phone calls and put one some calm soothing music.  And use earplugs.  Keep  a log book for the first few months .  This really helps because you quickly forget who had what when and this can lead to lead to stress between those caring for the babes.
I can't say I haven't used the word nightmare though.  I could make a list but I think most of them occur from being on my own and living in a city without  a car.  Buildings and transport without elevator access or ramps makes me crazy.  So does lack of baby facilities; non-existent  in Paris.  Trying to book international flights online as one adult, 1 child and 2 enfants under two.  Some major airlines do not even allow more then one baby per adult even if buying a seat.
So I suppose my best advice is to do everything in your power to keep cool and calm towards DH.  Having him around and being willingly helpful is going to be the best way for things NOT to be a nightmare for you!     If that's not in the cards then make him feel guilty enough to pay for a nanny!       Of course keeping a high sense of humour will help all around as well.    You will both feel even more special and proud when you take your identical twins out for a stroll and show them off!  

Well both babes have been up so did not get through very many of you finally.  Sorry but can't keep the eyelids open now.  
Lesley and Alma May thinking of both of you this week - hope you both have great birthdays and nice pressies from your DHs.

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Newday

This is post and run off to work. But can I ask a question? Both nights since transfer I have woken up sweating very hot especially around my neck. Is this a problem do you think?
dawn


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just a quick post for Dawn, will catch up later when I am back from the hospital, I had dreadful sweats on my 2WW mainly caused by the Progynova and or steroids I believe. Not sure what drug regime you are on but I wouldn't worry, I was a right old fidget at night because I was sweating so much.

Take care
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Dawn - don't panic, that sounds like a very good sign.  One of the things that can happen when your embies are implanting is your temperature is raised (I think that's it, or it's coming down off the oestrogen). Either way it can give you night sweats.  It's an excellent sign - I had terrible night sweats during my 2ww and beyond, for about three weeks.  I know lots of people who have also had it. I would wake up drenched, with duvet all soggy.  I blamed DH for a while, as he's like a furnace, but turned out it was my hormones.  Fingers crossed.

Bonnie - thank you so much for posting.  You are so right in everything you say, and thanks for those all important little tips, like calming music, taking the phone off the hook, and best of all - ear plugs.  You've done a brilliant job raising a little one and two babies on your own, and I know I am blessed and lucky to have a DH around - he will be brilliant I know, and very hands on.  I've seen how he is with niece and nephew, so all his bather about it being a nightmare will hopefully go when he's too busy to think.  As for the ILs, yes you're right, getting them to do practical things will be really useful, and will also make them feel they are doing something.  Am sure that's the way forward and hopefully they'll soon stop seeing our situation so negatively.  It's their own naxiety spilling onto us.  Bouncey chairs - another twin mum told me the same thing, so I am armed with three already - two for downstairs, on for up!  And thanks for the tip about the log book - that's a briliant idea, as I'd been worrying about keeping track when my brain will be frazzled.  Hope you are doing well Bonnie and that you managed to get a couple of hours kip last night!

Pen - poor you, another rollercoaster day.  I hope today brings good news.  I guess you might be having a leak every time your fluid gets to maximum level - but that would at least show you are refilling all the time before overflowing a little.  As Bonnie has said, your baby will be fine - he's jumping around, the Birmigham doc expert taht your consulted didn't seem worried, and plenty of babies are bown even this early and are fine.  I know it's not what any of us want for you, and it's a very scary prospect, but when you have so much anxiety, it's definitely worth holding on to things like that.   

Jaydi - you are so right in what you say.  We should still find everything magical, after all the years of waiting!  I love feeling those movements, even when they're bl**dy painful!    That's lovely, what your NCT teacher said to you.  At last - someone positive.  I'm not sure MIL is envious... just incapable of not seeing us thorugh the prism of her own experience.  She doesn't know about all my lovely friends on FF, but perhaps I should tell her - as you say, how can you feel isolated with you lot around 24/7!  I like the fact that FF advice is like a conveyor belt - there's always someone ahead to ease the way, someone at the same stage, and someone behind you can lend a hand to.  By the way, had second antenatal last night - the mw was demonstrating the pelvis and she said as long as during labour you are upright - kneeling, squatting standing etc - in some way, your pelvis stretches to about 28% more than it's normal size.  She said "We can deliver even very big babies naturally this way".  So I'm sure you will be fine.  Everyone seems to have told you the same thing as well - that midwives panic about bump size, but it's often not a reflection of the baby size.  Good you are having size scan soon.

Lexey I love that you bought you pops a father's day card.  I might do the same for mine!  You are funny saying you're not going to deliver it!

Tinks - excellent figures, hon.  All developing beautifully.

Hello to everyone else.

Laura


----------



## Skirtgirl

Wow what a lot is going on. I will try to catch up!!!

Laura  ,Bonnie has some excellent advice for you.The thing that floored me was that both babies weren't the same and neither was right or wrong iykwim? also people are very negative about twins and I believe that it is because the are in awe of us twin mums, many new mums struggle and rightly so but feel they can't moan to a twin mum!!  Listen to everything everyone tells you and store it up for thos 2am moments when you feel you are not coping!!! Also learn to eat a biscuit with no hands!!! also very useful at 2am when feeding/calming a screaming baby or 2!!!

Pen  good luck today I hope you get some good news. It sounds as if your little one is a fighter but also knows how to get some attention!!!  Dont forget boys are often real mummies boys and will charm the pants off you!! my ds gets away with all sorts of things with one little hug or that 'look'!!!  It sounds as if your little one is just making sure you know who is in charge at the moment!!!  You are an inspiration to us all as although you must be finding this so tough you are so positive and full of support to us all.

Dawn  cant help you with the sweats but hoping the 2ww is going quickly for you. I always think is is good that something is happening!!!

Tinks  good to see your numbers are going up it is so reassuring isn't it. How is the wait for the first scan going?

Diva  you sound really positive at the moment, I love the bit just before a cycle as you can really feel you have some influence over what is going to happen. Also it really helps to get your mind focused for the rollercoaster that is coming!!!

Bluebell  it is understandable that you feel sad at the moment, it was always going to be hard for you, As much as I try I can never not check out my EDD almost straight away, this time it is the day before my birthday so wont be great if it all goes wrong!  Take some time and allow yourself
to grieve , I think it is true what they say though time is the only thing that can heal.

Alma may    Great news that your back is getting better and the exercise is helping, also good that the bleeding has stopped.  I know what you mean about not getting reading for the baby we finished our nursery the day before they were born which was 2 days before the scheduled c section!!  TBH you dont need a great deal when they are new born and most things you do need can be ordered online or picked up by dh or other family if things get desparate!!!  Takes the fun out of shopping though doesn't it!!!

Bluesky  glad the 2ww is going ok for you, you sound as if yopu are totally on top of it. I am sure being positive and relaxed helps, love that you are talking to you embies!!!!  really hoping you are going to be announcing a bfp to us soon.

Giggly  not long now!!! bet you are so excited!!

Jaydi    Dr's can be so insensitive cant they? I hope you get to see someone who  is positive soon!


Hi to Lexey, Bron Bonnie and everyone else I have forgotten.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi all letting you know that I'm reading even if I'm not posting.

had my Doc appointment this morning, how can one experience be so different from the next. the Doc, nurses and hosp was brilliant.
i have an urgent refferal because of the ectopic pregnancies, i was even praised for going for HCG tests...so good to feel you are being taken care of. my scan will be week after next, can't wait.

must tell i made my DD go with me to appointments and at the hosp EPU centre the nurses automatically thought we were there for her, she's only 16, oh you should have seen the shock on her face....fantastic.

love to all xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone

Pen, I hope you get on ok at the hospital today. I'm glad you've been reassured by the stories of others too. Love and hugs  

Giggly, great to hear about impending birth of baby giggly! Sorry that J is in pain - and I can see that it must be awful for you to see her going through this. But 21st will soon be here and you can all celebrate - we'll be celebrating with you!

Bluebell, sorry you're feeling low, you're right to realise that the pain will never go away - we just learn to cope with it in our own way. Thinking of you lots xx

Dawn, congrats on the embies and yes, the hot flushes do sound like a good sign. Hope your 2ww isn't too mad, we're right behind you keeping everything crossed 

Tinkelbunny - great levels! How fantastic that the doc has praised you getting the hcg levels done - don't think I've heard of this before!

Bluesky, hope you're doing ok, keep on talking to those precious embies   

Laura, sorry that your in-laws have been insensitive - I'm sure you're right that they are letting their own uncertainty spill onto you. You've had loads of good advice here and don't let your optimism fade away. We never really know just how we're going to cope until it happens and your positivity will surely be an asset when the time comes. What you need to remember is that you and DH are the bosses when you have the babies and everybody will need to do what you want them to do, not what they think is best. (I'm telling you this and I'm thinking of my DD and her DH being the boss over me when their baby arrives very soon!!) Yes, those baby bouncy chairs are a godsend. 

Jaydi, well done for growing what seems like such a good sized baby! It's funny isn't it that the emphasis is always on making sure the baby is big enough until it gets to this stage when the medical staff start to panic about a big baby! I'm glad you're feeling better about it now. And so you should  

Alma May, glad your back is much better now and that the bleeding isn't so bad. Don't worry at all about not getting ready for the baby. I know what a big step this must be for you. If you don't put pressure on yourself, maybe you will wake up one day and be ready to do one small thing. Maybe you have a friend who will help you. As Skirtgirl says, newborns don't need an awful lot. Take care x

Diva, well done on the weight loss and for sticking at it and not feeling starved! I'm sure you have nothing to worry about where your DH is concerned but it's good to have that mental incentive to keep going isn't it?!

Skirtgirl, great to hear you sounding so cheerful. It was fantastic news that you saw your bub's heartbeat.  

Lexey, sorry about the trouble with your hand, I hope it doesn't trouble you too much. Big hugs about the Father's Day card  

Larkles, great to hear from you and about the swanky new car! Enjoy your break xx

Jules, it was lovely to hear from you. So sorry you had a hard time after the birth but glad things are better now. Lots of love xx

For those who asked, without going into too much detail, my DH broke his ankle by falling over and yes, alcohol was involved and we had been out drinking for several hours with a bit in the middle when he had a couple of large Mataxas as a night cap! I didn't fall over, but then I didn't have the nightcaps. I keep getting flashbacks to it all and wondering who heard me pleading with him to get up and then watching us staggering home! It really was most unlike him though as he's always impressed me by how he can keep going on a night out. I think part of it was to do with us letting our hair down a bit more than usual after these years of restraint doing tx. 

Love to all
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Newday

well you would think after all my txcs I would be use to this but I'm not. I may have overdone it at school today moved some boxes and books and I have cramps on and off all afternoon now I know day 2 is too early for af as it's not due yet! but it doesnl't help when your mind plays tricks does it. 

Love to all
dawn


----------



## Penelope Positive

Afternoon everyone,

Dawn what are you doing moving boxes you little devil, hope they were not too heavy. I must admit I did a fair bit of sorting and shifting of stuff on my 2ww as it was approaching Christmas and I couldn’t just sit around, sometimes doing things which stimulate blood flow are a good thing but take it steady ok   

Bloobs sweetheart thank you for all your positive thoughts and your story. I have been getting lots of encouragement both here from my FF but others with similar experiences so am keeping positive. It helps so much knowing you are behind me and wishing us on  .

DivaB good for you with your healthy eating campaign you do sound really motivated which is great and certainly half the battle. Thank you for thinking of me, I really love reading your posts and listening to what you are getting up to, hope your DH realises what a little cracker he has  .

Tinks, great readings, keep taking care of yourself not long to that first scan. You made me chuckle with them thinking you were there for your daughter  

Lexey you sweetie, thank you for popping by to check on me today, will post an update in just a sec when I have caught up…Hope buying a card for your Father helped in some way we all do things sometimes that may appear odd but whatever helps you through especially this first year. Sending you lots of love and hugs   

Jaydi glad to hear you are feeling calmer, I’m sure everything is absolutely fine and bodies can handle big babies anyway as Laura says.  My sister made me laugh the other week when she told me quite adamantly that I would have an easy birth even if I had a big baby as I’ve got big feet!  Sounds like an old wife’s tale to me but she is convinced it’s a fact (something to do with hip-width being related to feet size apparently) so if you have big feet you have nothing to worry about. Hope you are relaxing and taking things easy.

Bonnie lovely to hear from you and thank you too for your encouraging words. Hope all is ok with you  

Laura thank you lovely for your kindness as always, I hadn’t really thought about where the leak is coming from but love your idea that its just excess that is overflowing. Am hanging in there hope you are too and enjoying your time off  

Skirtgirl hope you are keeping well, how are you feeling? You saying I was an inspiration made me cry, I was so touched by that. I often feel I post too much about me and my troubles and am so chuffed to hear that you think I help others too, I do try to but never think I have much to offer. I do hope that at least some of my trials and tribulations help others to come down this path after me though and I can give some comfort to others.  Thank you  

So quick update from me, my monitoring session went absolutely fine. The midwife didn’t think she was going to be able to get the monitor set as I am only 27 weeks but we picked up little one fine and kept hold of him for about 25 minutes.  The readings were completely fine, he was wriggling around like a good one and his heartbeat dipped and rose and she said that was a good sign as it showed he was reacting to things like little tightenings (mini-BH which I don’t think I’ve had yet) and my tummy rumblings etc.  She seemed completely happy and just sent me off on my way so nothing to report really which is good.  I enjoyed the session actually and it gave me some reassurance and a feeling of being really close to my baby which was lovely.  Back on Friday when I will do the same again and have my bloods taken again – they are keeping a close eye out for infections but essentially nothing to report which is great.

Hello to everyone I haven’t managed to mention I will end up taking a whole page up if I don’t sign off!  

Thanks everyone for keeping an eye on me, you make me feel very cared for   

Pen
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thanks for that Lexey, I had a read and she is quite a lot further on than me and has no signs of leakage so not quite the same thing, but still interesting. I think its quite normal for levels to dip sometimes naturally so she looks like she is fine to me. Thanks for thinking of me though honey I am still reading up wherever I get a sniff of story like mine but they do seem to be fairly few and far between.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while. I have been reading though. Like Bloobs its been a hard time of the year. My twin's EDD and my Dh's 40th birthday fell on the same week and though it was was bitter sweet celebrating Dh's 40th without him, I had many precious memories which somehow acted as a comfort. But I never got to meet my babies so I find it harder thinking about them and what they would have been like had they survived.

Bonnie, I've been thinking about you. Please feel free to PM me anytime. Hope your ex-dh's chemo is going ok.

Pen, I can't imagine how worried you must be but all the signs are looking very good. I know you just want to be holding your son in your arms safe and sound. That day will come   .

Dawn, I have PM'd you.

Bloobs, will gas later.

Giggly, wow your little one will be here so. So excited for you. You will be such an amazing mum. Hope Jane is in less pain now.

AlmaMay, glad to hear your little one is growing nicely. I've been thinking of you. Denial is a means self-preservation and when you're had the years of trying and disappointments that you've had I can understand that it is hard to think beyond that. As much as people tell you that its all ok & that you will have a lively happy baby at the end of this I don't think you will begin to believe it until, like Pen, you hold your little boy in your arms.

Larkles, you are so incredibly brave but this is obviously the right thing for you. Tx can really take it out on you. Your lives becomes so focused around it that you almost go into limbo, not really living but just going from one cycle to the next. I hope this year is all that need it to be.

Mrs Bunny, I hope your Dh heals ok. 

Tinks, good news that you are being well looked after. I'm sure you'll have fun playing that game with the nurse again in the future  . It's amazing how people just jump to conclusions without a word being said.

Love to you all. Sorry if I've missed anyone. 

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping in, as, finally, I have the internet back!    

Will try to read hopw you've all been doing but just wasnted to send quick hugs to Bloobs and Sasha and     to Dawn and belly rubs to our lovely preggie ladies...

XX


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Sasha – I felt so sad when I read your post.  I can’t believe fate would be so cruel as to have two sad dates to handle in one week.  I know you celebrate knowing your DH but it must still be hard not having him there to enjoy on what would have been a happy day.  I send you much, much love xoxox

Pen – I feel bad for not being able to be more supportive during this worrying time you’ve been having.  You are an example of what’s best about the Abroadies.  We have solved a lot of problems by believing our gut feeling and pushing the medical professionals to get it right.  I’m glad you are being monitored and the problem has been found and is being treated.  

Jaydi – There was a comedian in New York who did a character who’s line was, “If it’s not one thing it’s another.”  I think if she was doing a sketch about PG she would say, “If it’s not a small baby then it’s a big baby.  If it’s not the baby moving too little, then it’s the baby moving too much.”  And so on.  Keep healthy and the rest will take care of itself.  

Laura – I can’t really add much any twin advice but wanted to comment on your MIL.  It has always been very clear to me that different generations of women view motherhood very differently.  My mother and MIL had children and then 1969 Summer of Love happened and they felt left behind and thought everybody else was having more fun than they were because they were home.  My MIL is in her 80’s now and has been saying for years how she regrets having children because “It ruined her career.”  It makes me cry because my DH is one of the most lovely men I know (even with all his faults) and she can’t enjoy him.  I’m sure it will be hard work but it will also be the best time of your life and it will go far too quickly.  

Bluesky – Do you test soon?  How are you feeling?

Mr B. – Sorry to hear your DH broke his ankle.  Hope he is making a good recovery.  I think a night out letting your hair down is always better than weeks of therapy.  I’ve done both and prefer the night out so long as you can get home relatively unscathed.  I think your DH’s injury just goes to show that he isn’t a seasoned professional when it comes to heavy drinking, which is a good thing.  

Dawn – I was pretty active in the 2ww that resulted in this pg.  I did a lot of walking, raking and some lawn mowing.  I think I even lifted a thing or two but nothing too heavy.  Like the other girls have said, keeping active is important for blood flow for your embies.  It worked for me.  Also, I had night sweats during this 2ww as well.  I think it was the steroids.  Are you taking them?

Diva – Good to hear from you.  You and DH sound very busy.  

Giggly – I hope J is feeling better and that these exciting days leading up to meeting your child are joyous.  

RSMUM – Good to have you back and technology is being kind to you.

LML – Sailing sounds lovely but I’m sure you did the right thing giving it a miss on choppy water.  How are you feeling?  

Larkles – A break from TX for a year and a new car sounds very rejuvenating.  

Bluebell – I know your date has past but I wanted to send you a  

Lexey – Father’s Day always has a particular memory for me.  The last father’s day my dad was alive we spoke for 3 hours on the phone.  Had a great laugh.  Four days later my father died.  That was 15 years ago and I still miss him like mad.  

Skirtgirl – Great news about the heartbeat.  It is the best thing ever.  For me seeing the heartbeat was even better than peeing on a stick or the betas.  

Tinks – Congrats on your BFP and your betas look great.  Your post about your DD made me laugh.  

Bonnie – It was good to speak to you the other day.  I hope you got your flights sorted with the kids back to the States.  

Lesley – Hope you had a good birthday on Monday.  Great to see you and DH this past weekend.  Loved the scones. 

Roze – I know you said you were taking a little break but if you read this please know I am thinking of you.  

Bron – Hope both you and DH are settling in with Jake.  

Mandy – I’m not sure if you are still reading this thread but wanted to send you all the best for your current cycle.  Please ring me if there is anything I can do or help with.  

Mini-Me – How is your little boy doing?  Any news?  Hope he is home with you and not in hospital.  

Hi to everybody else – Safarigirl, WWAV, Cat, Crusoe, Superted and Lirac and any lukers.  I’m sure I’ve missed a few people! 

I’ve been off work with a head cold for the past two days.  I’m sure I would be fine if I could just take a Lemsip but I’m restricted to paracetamol.  I’ve taken 3 tablets over the past 4 days because I only want to take it when absolutely necessary.  I was feeling a little sorry for myself yesterday because it was my birthday.  DH was so funny.  He thought my birthday was Saturday and got upset when I told him he got the date wrong.  

I seem to only come on here with complaints but it isn’t always the case.  In fact, I find it really strange that I go from feeling very very well and full of beans to feeling not so great.  I’m used to being pretty consistently in good health.  I can’t even remember the last time I’ve had a day off sick for anything other than IF.  I think it’s been over 5 years ago.  

I bought a Dream Genii pg pillow and hypnotherapy birth CDs.  I love the pillow and it really helped my back.  I’m now fighting with my cat Nancy over the pillow because she loves it as well.  When I’m using it she cuddles up to my bump on it.  She doesn’t jump when the baby gives her a kick like she used to.  She seems to like it and treats my bump like one of those chairs that gives you a massage.  It is so cute I can’t tell you!

I haven’t done much more about preparing the house for the baby but I do have a plan.  I talked to DH about what we needed to do and we wrote a plan up and are now working on putting it into action.


----------



## bron11

Tinkelbunny - brill - how you feeling?  Glad to hear you are being looked after.

Pen - not a lot I can say to offer reassurance, hope a hug helps and positive vibes sent to you      Glad things with baby is good.

Lexey - pm for you

Diva - keep that motivation, and do some exercises for me please!!

Giggly - how exciting for you hug for Jane

Jaydi - glad your feeling calmer - everything will be ok

Dawn - hot flushes sound as they could be a postive thing.  Best of luck.

Almamay - glad to hear your all well and working towards putting your plan in place - enjoy.

Sasha - thoughts with you.

Hi to everyone else, Jake no longer going to give me 5 minutes to catch up.  He is now 8lb 12 but still looking for a feed all the time and still not settling at all - not sure where to go from here.

Take care all Love bron


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Happy Birthday to the birthday girls this week - lots of love to you both. x x x   

Sasha sending you lots of love for this very hard time of year  

Bron - sorry to hear Jake is still having a difficult time learning how to feed.  I guess it's still early days.  Keep asking for help won't you?

AlmaMay - great story about the NY comedian.  So true.  And I love hearing about Nancy on your Dreamgenii with you 

Diva - I agree Birchie's girl are little stunners aren't they?  Well done you with your fitness campaign.

Dawn - hang in there.   I'm sure moving the boxes is fine and cramps come and go in the 2ww.  Think how small those embies are they'll be fine.  And the night sweats are very common.

Mrs Bunny - hope DH is up and about more now.  Can't believe your DD's baby is due this month - have you packed your own bag Mrs Birth Partner?  I hear you need lots of snacks to keep you going 

Pen - interesting about the big feet.  Mine are pretty average I think but getting bigger by the day    Especially my ankles.  
So glad your monitoring is going well and that you can enjoy it too.  Have a good one today.

Lexey - I'm having a good catch up with Tous this weekend so will tell her to sort the piccys for you pronto 

Giggly - hope all is going well!  Thinking of you all.

Tink - glad to hear the docs are keeping a good eye on you.  Not long now for your scan.  Brilliant story about your daughter at the EPU.  Maybe everyone should have that experience at 16?

RsMum - glad to hear you're back with us 

Skirtgirl - hope you're doing ok.  I love you saying that people are in awe of mums with twins.

Laura - don't worry there will be a few of us up at 2am too - we won't be alone.  I wondered if your MIL was envious because she got all strange about the pram ages ago didn't she?  But I don't think envy is the right word.  It's like she has been transported back in time to when she had her baby.  I think AlmaMay could be right about 1969.  I know my mum felt it all passed her by, she was only 21 when she had me her first child.  Maybe mums were more isolated in those days.
That pelvis thing is amazing isn't it?  Also you don't have to be upright - you can lie on your side - it's only on your back that the sacrum doesn't have a chance to make enough space.  Sadly that's how thousands of women had to have their babies years ago.

We went to our midwife antenatal class yesterday but it was awful.  They just worried and upset everyone in the room!  It was a shocker seeing everyone's faces.  Thank goodness we went to the NCT classes first.  We haven't been impressed with our area for classes - for the breastfeeding class they won't let men in at all.  I don't think we should have to pay the NCT just to get some basic classes.

Bonnie - you are right - a double pot of gold for sure   Hope you're managing ok and getting some sleep!

Bluebell - big hugs to you x  

Love to all have a great weekend

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Newday

Me post sorry

Thanks for everyone's good wishes but I really am struggling I just don't feel it has worked It is day 5 after balst transfers and I know people get positives on this day and have symptoms well I don't. Still night sweats and I have got up to go to the loo at 3am not heard of but apart from that nothing. Been reading back over last cycles and I did read on one of them I didn't get a + until after day 10 but feel very very down about it all. This has kicked in much sooner than other cycles. How early dare I test?
dawn


----------



## bluebell

Oh Dawn I am so, so sorry you are feeling so worried.  Sending you the biggest of hugs     2WWs can send your emotions tumbling and as we have no real clues to hang on to, we desperately look for them, and it is exhausting and misleading. When i used to feel like you I wouldlook at early pregnancy sign websites to remind myself that pretty much all of the signs appear much later in the 1st trimester than the 2WW, so to try to tell myself that no signs at that stage are relevant.  Easier said than done though !
As for early testing, I never did it, as I hated the idea that if I got a BFN it wasn't a definite BFN and then I'd have the agony of having to wait a few more days to confirm it.  Some people do on here though as you know and as far as I can remember there have been BFPs as early as day 9pt.
Hang in there, and I am hoping as hard as I can that this is your time.
I just wish I could do more to help.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Dawn

Sending you more massive  
This is such a difficult time - the 2ww can send the best of us mad!  You are suddenly faced with all sorts of possibilities at the end of the 2ww, and it's hard to stay level headed.  All I can say is, I had NO symptoms at all during my 2ww and at 5 days past blast ET, I was on the phone to my sister sobbing that it hadn't worked, and she was telling me it was too early.  But I told her I knew my own body and knew it hadn't worked.  Little did I know....  You might remember that my first three HPTs were flat BFNs and my 4th was so slight it wasn't conclusive.  I think I definitely tessted too early - about 10 days past egg collection - and it only added to my distress because it wasn't definite, as Bluebell says.  I'm pretty sure I had a late implanter too as my first HCGs were lowish.

As for symptoms, Blubes is right - we all expect the get an instant indication we are pregnant, but symtoms don't really start til well into the 1st Tri.  And anyway, what you talking about?  You've had night sweats, some cramping and now getting up at 3 am for the loo!  Those are all good signs! 

My advice would be, don't test early - wait til 14 days past EC for HPT or whatever your clinic advised for betas.  

Hang in there hon.

Laura


----------



## Skirtgirl

Dawn the 2ww is hell I agree with you there and everytime I hope that I am going to look pg ,get M/S get implantaions pains/bleeding and all the other signs that 'others' get and never do, my bfp's and bfn's are all the same!!! In fact I am considering buying a dildo cam to check I am still pg even now!!!  Dont test early as it is not worth it and will only make you sad. This time I actually tested a day late!!!  Just believe you are pg and enjoy dh doing a few extra jobs!!!  Just hang on in there a few more days  we are all with you!!!

Jaydi I hated the antenatal classes as well, the only way dh could make me go was to promise me pizza on the way hope each time!!!  Everything they talked about the midwife looked over at me and said it doesn't apply to you you have twins!!!!  Maybe though you wioll make some life long friends??

Alma May Happy birthday!!!  lol at your dh!!  glad things are going well for you, it is always good to have a Plan or too as well I say!

Sasha it must be such a sad time for you just now, how awful that both you have both you twins and your dh's anniversary to cope with in one week.((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))

Pen glad you had some good news about your 'leaking' This whole pregnancy has been such a tough road for you but you just get through each crisis one at a time!!  It will all be worth it once you hold your little man!!!  Also no more crying!!  you have do be happy pregnant lady now!

Mrs B hope dh's ankle is getting better and you are not having to wait on him too much. Sounds like you had a great night though!!

Hugs for everyone else.

I have just had my second scan and amazingly it all went wel!!! The little bean is still in there and all measurements are good and even slightly ahead of time. Also the bleeding and separation has healed itself!!!!  I am gobsmacked. However dh and I are still not 'talking' about it !!!  But he has agreed to me getting a cleaner for a few weeks so I can continue to sit on my but !

Have a great and sunny weekend everyone.


----------



## Laura68

Ellie - so pleased to read about your scan.  That's all sounds very very good!  Hopefully you will be making DH let you keep your cleaner for a few months, or years, not just a few weeks!

Hello to everyone else.  I know I owe a whole load of personals.  Just wanted to say thanks for all the lovely posts about twins and parenthood, and MILs!  I know it will all be all right, and I also know MIL means well and is just a bit over enthusiastic in wanting to pass on her own experiences.  I guess at the heart of it is the fact she didn;t have a great time and she wants it to be better for us.

I will post properly soon but very uncomfy at the mo!

Sasha - hugs to you for your anniversary. Lesley and Alma May - Happy Birthday, girls.  Alma, can't believe your DH forgot the date!!  He owes you now!

love Laura


----------



## Sasha B

Bloobs,

Your in box is full. This is just for you...



love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Girls I have got the best news ever it has been POSITIVE,
I am over the moon, the hapiest at this moment anyone can be.

I never thought I got to this point really. I have never had a positive. 
I am running out of adjective to tell myself.

Beta is 160 and I will repeat on monday just to be sure that every thing is going on the right way.

Dawn, don't think about the symponts, I had lots of AF symptoms all last week  until this wednesday and then I conviced myself that it was not going to be good because I had not symptons what so over since wednesday onwards, so I lost all the positive thoughts, but it is our desperation and our mind.

Ivi told me that it is normal to feel AF symptoms and bloated sensations as we are taking progestorone and oestradiol and our uterus and ovaries are working doble time, so don't test before time please, wait to see what is the result rather than get a negative that it could be wrong, stay strong girl, we are all here for you       

Sorry for the lack of personals but I am on my own cloud tonight. I will connect tomorrow to resume normal business


----------



## Skirtgirl

Congratulations Bluesky!!!!!  I hope you and dh have a lovely weekend on your cloud!!!  I am so pleased for you!!!


----------



## Laura68

Bluesky, congratulations on your BFP!!!  Your first one ever, and for that even more special.  What a great way to start the weekend.  Good betas too.  Enjoy!!

                       

Love
Laura


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all!

What lovely news to start the day on Bluesky! Huge congratulations on your BFP you must be so thrilled. Sending you and your DH massive hugs up there on your cloud                   

Look forward to hearing our beta levels on Monday, about time we had some new bumpy ladies!

Lesley and AlmaMay so sorry I missed your birthday’s, I am rubbish at checking the calendar.  Hope you both had lovely days! – AM just think next year you will get your first birthday card from your little one  

Skirtgirl am absolutely chuffed to bits to hear about your scan, I had a feeling everything was going to be good news for you and its just fabby that your baby’s growth is even a little ahead of schedule, I really couldn’t be happier for you.  Hope this gives you a little confidence until the next milestone, you are doing great!  

Jaydi, lovely to hear from you. Interesting you hated your antenatal classes, I’ve been quite looking forward to mine (if I make it that far!) I guess they vary from place to place, can only hope they are of some use as they are the only ones we are having. My doula will probably more help than them by the looks of things!

Dawn, gosh I wish I could reach through the PC to you and give you a big hug. Please please don’t be down or give up hope, positivity is so important and I know how difficult it can be to muster some times. There is no reason to think things are not doing really well in there, I had no symptoms at all apart from being hot at night and too felt little twinges but the drugs do all sorts of strange things to our bodies and I really didn’t expect to see my little pink line when it came up.  Just try to take things easy, try not to worry and know that we are all here with you wishing you success and sending you our love.  Do not test early, it wont prove anything and if it comes back negative will just upset you unnecessarily, just look at Laura’s results, these sticks are rubbish most of the time. Also, my beta was really low at 62 on my first blood test and look at me now at 28 weeks so sometimes things just take a while to settle in, I didn’t make it to blasts but was at 8 cell and these still needed the full 14 days before registering and another week until we got into double figures on beta so please just hang in there. We are all praying for you    

Sasha so sad for you in this dreadful week. I can only send you a big hug and hope that knowing all your friends here are thinking of you can help you through this tough time   

Bron, sorry to hear little Jake is still giving you the runaround, these little men do seem to cause their mummies a lot of trouble in the early days! Hope you are getting lots of support and practical help and finding some time for yourself too. I am sure you will get there, just keep doing what you are doing and hopefully things will improve soon.  

AlmaMay really pleased to hear you have a plan now, one step at a time is all it takes, you did make me smile with tales of your pussycat.  Hope you are feeling great and happy.

Lexey don’t be daft, no need to apologise, I always find reading other peoples issues interesting whether they are directly related to me or not, you are such a sweetie looking out for me thank you  

Big hellos and hugs to everyone else including lovely Bonnie, Bloobs, DivaB, RSMum (nice to see you back!) LML (how are you getting on?) Tinks, Larkles, Crusoe – how’s being a mummy? – Lirac and everyone else I’ve missed.

I had my second appointment at the Antenatal Assessment Unit yesterday and all went well. My little boy was very active as usual and they couldn’t get a good fix on him but that is a good sign apparently, his heart-rate is perfect and he is showing lots of interaction and a good flow from placenta/cord so seems very happy. Had the worst day ever for leaking which freaked me out a bit but things seem to have settled down a bit overnight so hoping for a quieter day today as I am going to an NCT sale with my sister.  Back on Tuesday and then scan on Thursday with consultant visit so just praying that this shows fluid levels are stable or even up so I can try to relax a little!

Thank you to you all for your good wishes, it helps so much knowing you are wishing me on and today is a big milestone for us at 28 weeks – nearly there girls!

Have a lovely weekend everyone

Pen
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya ladies

Just popping in,

belated  wishes to the ladies who have had birthdays the last few days a few of you i think!

and to say  to Blueskie on her 

wonderful wonderful news

Sending a big  to Sasha and Bloobs 

Pen  now your into your 3rd tri

Hi to our bumps, jaydi, almamay, tinks, laura68 

Sorry if i have missed anything, have had a few days out 
Catch up with you all on monday, i think my mum is visiting this pm so i need to go do the food shop and tomorrow is my birthday so not switching on the laptop (under orders) 

have a lovely weekend ladies
Em


----------



## Laura68

Happy Birthday Em!  Have a lovely few days away from the threads!

Pen - that sounds like a good result from your appointment, even though you had a scary day leaking.  I do keep thinking about your little one being in a kind of bath with an overflow and everytime the fluid gets high enough to reach the overflow, out it comes.  Maybe that's it.  I read somewhere that the body can produce a cup of amniotic fluid every hour, so hopefully you are still making much more than you lose.

Congrats on the 28 week milestone.  It's a really big one!  

Wishing you all a good weekend.

Laura xxx


----------



## larkles

Afternoon Ladies

Phew just about finished work, so hot today can't wait to go home..

Bluesky=Congratulations hun on your first BFP-have a lovely weekend with dh        

Sasha-so sorry you had a 2 in one whammie, I hope you had a peaceful day-sending you lots of   

PenPen-Congratulations on getting to the 28th Week mark-hope the rest of your term doesn't have many troubles

Almamay-laughed about your cat sitting on her own "massage cushion" how sweet is that?   

Dawn-Hope your sweats abate, it is very muggy and also prognova does make me sweat, hang on for testing (I'm a fine one to advise that, I never did   ) 

Lexey-thanks for your text hun

Gotta run, catch up soon, love to all

Larkles
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Bluesky, many congrats on your BFP! Fantastic news! Hope you're enjoying it up there on your very own  

Lesley and Alma May, Happy Birthdays for last week - sorry I missed saying this last week! Hope you both had lovely days.

Lesley, I'll be in touch very soon xxxx

Alma May, thanks for putting my DH's behaviour in perspective as regards the 'letting the hair down'. You're so right. Glad you've got a little plan on the go now, you'll love carrying it out once you get started  

Jaydi, yes, I'll have to be packing my bag soon - and also reading up on a few things. DD seems to think I can remember every little detail about giving birth even though it was years ago! I'm sure it will all come back to me although lots of things about they way they treat you in hospital will have changed I'm sure. Speak soon  

Sasha, good to see you posting. Sorry you've had such a difficult time lately - I've been thinking about you lots xxx

Em   Hope you have a great day and no logging on!! xx

Sorry this is short but the garden is calling. We're having some paving done this week and there's some tidying up to do (bad time for DH to be laid up!) 

Love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## bron11

Pen - keep hanging in there try not to worry to much - enjoy the third tri.

Belated happy birthday ladies - hope you had a good time.

Bluesky, congrats on your BFP! Heres to a healthy pregnancy

Dawn hang in there - hell i know but we are all with you.

Hi to everyone i misssed - hope you are having a good weekend 

Bron xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Bluesky - Great news about your BFP.  So thrilled for you.  

Dawn - I don't want to contradict Pen but I'm of the belief that it doesn't matter how positive or negative you feel during the 2ww.  I was never more negative that this cycle that worked.  What I will say is that when you are in a good frame of mind you interpret your symptoms or lack of them in a more positive light and Pen is right there.  Eat well, sleep when you are tired and get some walking in to keep moving.  

Pen - I am so pleased that you are being so well looked after.  I've been told that an active baby is very good as well.  Sometimes I would describe the movements as similar to a cat in a pillowcase.  I really love them.  Hope you and your sister got some nice things at the NCT sale.  

Em - Happy Birthday!!  

Skirtgirl - Is your DH still in shock about the scan and BFP?  I think it took a while for the news to settle in for my DH.  He was so scared that it would go wrong.  I think more than me.  It's interesting how they react.  DH has only started telling his friends.  

Laura - You are very understanding of your MIL, she must be a nice lady.  I like my MIL but she is a little mad and has been very clear about her opinion about our baby.  She thinks it is a big mistake and will ruin our life.  Her loss not ours.  

Mrs B - Where are you going with packed bags?

Jaydi - It's amazing how different things are from hospital to hospital.  I think the classes I'm attending at our hospital are really good and based on that have decided not to go to the NCT class.  They have been very supportive and informative.  I have joined the NCT Yahoo Group for my area and some kind of tea club so we'll see how that goes.  

Bron - I think the fact that Jake is feeding well is his version of settling down.  You might have to wait for another 16 years before he's sleeping all the time    then you won't be able to get him to move for love nor money.  

Hi Diva, Larkles and Lexey!

Thank you all for your kind birthday wishes.  It was a very quiet day with me snuffling on the couch but it was the best one yet for obvious reasons.  

The both my cats are getting into the bump massage action.  Nancy still is first to jump up for her cuddle but Sid now has figured out what she is up to and is enjoying a bump massage as well.  We are enjoying the morning together.  My DH left very early this morning with the band he manages for the Isle of White Festival that they are playing at.  He will be back late tonight.  I hope the band goes down well.  

I'm going to the garden to enjoy the weather and mow the lawn before it gets too long and difficult to mow.  I really enjoy mowing the lawn as exercise.  I think of it as practice to push a pram.   I feel best when I'm moving around.  I hated my head cold this past week, it really knocked me out but I guess that is normal.


----------



## Kate218

Morning Ladies

I am going to Spain for treatment and took Prostap on day 2 of my cycle then 7 days later I started bleeding again (last Saturday).  Can anyone explain what is happening?  I have tried the clinic and am waiting on a return call.

Many thanks for your help and best wishes to everyone


Kate


----------



## Newday

too late Diva already caved in BFN and I think it will stay that way too
dawn


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Dawn - keep going a bit longer.   It is so hard we know.  Big hugs to you.  

Diva - I can hear your 'if only' when you talk about losing your early pregnancy.  Us Abroadies all have those I think.  Be kind to yourself we would all have done it differently with the help of that illusive crystal ball wouldn't we?  Hugs to you.  

Kate - sorry I don't know about bleeding with the prostrap.  Hope your clinic has got back to you now.  Good luck!

AlmaMay - hope you're feeling better now and over the cold.  I'm impressed you are mowing the lawn.  So how often do you put your cat in a pillowcase    
I agree these antenatal classes really depend on the person running them.  I'm sure other people have a lot of good advice - we've just been very unlucky here.  I've also joined a local mums and bumps group which meet up regularly - makes it all seem more real now.

We did our first Hynobirthing class at the weekend and it was excellent. It was run by a midwife so I could ask all my questions from someone who really knows our hospital.  I also asked about the bump size and baby size and got a really reassuring answer that they can't tell at this stage and certainly not with a tape measure.  So I've stopped worrying.  Phew.

There is a badge in our pack from the Hypnobirthing course - 

PLEASE!
Only happy birth stories...
My baby is listening.

Think I need to wear it when I see the midwife on Friday! 



Bron - hope all is going well for you.

Mrs Bunny - yes it will be interesting seeing how the midwives treat your daughter compared to what it was like for you.  I'm thinking of you and DD.  Hope the paving is all going down easily.

Larkles - lots of love to you too.

Laura - hope you're feeling well.  It's tricky feeling uncomfy isn't it? Sometimes I can sit at the computer and sometimes I have to keep moving - or just lie down!

Lexey - hope you're doing ok.  It will be hard with father's day coming up - big hugs to you.  

Em - Happy birthday - hope you had a good one 

Pen - Don't expect all antenatal classes to be bad just cos ours was - I think we were just unlucky.  But we had a back up plan so all is well.  Your doula will help you so much - I'm quite envious.  Good luck for you monitoring tomorrow and scan this week.  Fabby milestone    
Bluesky - how are you feeling now?   Huge congratulations!   Your beta sounds very good.  I had AF aching for quite a while after my BFP - it's odd isn't it but actually a good sign.

Skirtgirl - you are right about the classes.  They don't adapt for anyone having anything other than a hospital delivery of a singleton.  One woman was having a home birth and they kept saying this doesn't apply to you.  Also they really belittled the men which was awful - just at a time when the men need confidence so they can be supportive during the birth.  
So glad your scan went so well.  Perfect news.  Great about the cleaner 

Love to all, thinking of you Dawn  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hellooooooooooo everyone! Been away being spoiled at Mum's, but no broadband connection, so just caught up with 5 pages of your news, before heading away for work for next four days...

Giggles - very excited to see the news of impending arrival of baby Giggles! Looking forward to hearing all the news... 

Laura - ILs -    Mine are lovely, but they still drive me bonkers! Part of the job description...?!

Almamay - yes, gave the sailing a miss, and very happy about it! I know exactly what you mean about being too anxious to get baby things... I'm a long way behind you, but an auntie sent me some babygrows last week, and it sent me into a panic - I made my Mum hide them away. Hope you can enjy those baby purchases soon - don't leave it too long!! Belated birthday wishes! And to you Lesley. The cats sound cute. If I show the dog my belly, and say 'Say Hello to the baby' he kisses it!!

Dawn - am thinking of you, and hoping everything is ok... totally understand what you are going through xx

Pen Pos - so glad your midwife appointment brought you reassurance - you've had such a worrying time... 

Tinklebunny - congratulations on your levels!!

Bluebell and Sasha - very sad to hear about those difficult anniversaries.   I hope you have lovely people around you who understand... 

Bron - best wishes to you and Jake xxx

Skirtgirl - so glad you got to see your bean again, and hoping you are still sitting on your butt!

Lexey - great to see your posts. That's a very lovely gesture, the card for your Dad... 

Mrs Bunny - hope DH's ankle is on the mend!! Ho ho! 

And Bluesky -  CONGRATULATIONS on the      
 

Hi Lirac - hope you are well.

My very best wishes to you all. Sorry those I have missed...

I am well. Have a small but unmistakable bump, which is finally giving me confidence to believe this is happening. And last Monday had first tiny flutter in my tummy, which has continued all week... very, very soft at the moment...  Am away for the last time for 4 days work, then back for 20 week scan next week... will keep you all posted... 

LML  xxx


----------



## Newday

have given up going to get bloods ASAP have a plan up my sleeve for the summer hols
dawn


----------



## RSMUM

just came on here to send you a PM  Dawn...are you getting bloods done today then? when will you get the result? when is OTD? Thinking of you hun and hoping the bloods give you a nice surprise - I hate those pee sticks!!! Glad you have a plan, too ..hang in there as best you can..

xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Morning Abroadies

Just popped in to see how Dawn was doing.  Dawn don't blame you at all for wanting a definitive answer - the not knowing is an absolute killer.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for your blood test.

Pen hope your levels are staying stable.  Only a few more days and you'll have clocked up another week.  You start ticking off every day don't you, but you are doing really well.

Jaydi - nearly 34 weeks!  Can't believe it.  Doesn't seem like yesterday you were posting your BFP.  All your extra courses sounds fab.  Glad you found a nice midwife at the hypnobirthing class.  I think we've been really lucky with our antenatal classes - the midwife was great and we had a nice group.  I found it really informative and reassuring, so did DH.  In fact, the birthing class made me feel I was really missing out on such an important experience, but of course I'll put the babies first.  

LML - ah that's lovely that you are feeling flutterings now.  Are you really 19 weeks now?  I can't believe it!  Surely you owe yourself a nice ticker after your 20 week scan.  Good luck with your work trip.

Lexey love your story about the big salad followed by the bigger choccy bar!

AlmaMay - horrified by what your MIL said to you about your baby!  Why does she think it'll ruin your life??  I'm sure she'll be all over you once the baby is here.

Hello to everyone else.  Hope all the bumps are doing well and wishing everyone else tonnes of luck.

Laura


----------



## Skirtgirl

Dawn thinking of you at the moment and hoping you get a fab result and dont need your 'plan' unless of course it is to go somehwere fabulous and have an amazing holiday!!!

Jaydi glad to are getting to grips with your birth plan etc and have found a decent midwife. Not long to go now!!!

Laura dont even think about the whole birthing experience. I went to 'normal' antenatal classes and everyone there was full of water births, home births and whale music ( except me who was in for as much surgical intervention as I could get!!) When we all met up again not one person had had the birth they wanted(except me!) as babies rarely play along with the plan!!! so dont feel you are missing out on anything if you have a section.  That is not to say births cant be wonderful and planned but it is often worth not getting too hung up on something specific other than the baby/babies!

Pen Hope you are still doing ok, good luck for the monitoring -is that today??  28 weeks now!!!! you are in the final stretch now.

LML glad to hear you are doing well and getting a nice little bump, are you shopping for lots of lovely maternity clothes?  I am in my last pr of trousers that fit and just look like I have been eating cake and pies which is true so am off to get some bigger trousers later so I have something to wear.

I saw my GP yesterday for some more meds and she has refused to supply them on the nhs as I have been treated during this pregnacy/ivf cycle privately!!  she said the pharmacist flagged up my last prescription for gestone and clexane to the PCT so that is why they cant do it any more. I am furious especially at the pharmacist, what a mean thing to do she was always so nice to me as well and I was bringing her load of money both with private and nhs prescriptions. I will never go in that shop again now not even for toothpaste!!!

Hope you are all enjoying the sun.


----------



## safarigirl

just popping it to wish dawn luck and love for testing today ....... thinking of you and hoping hoping hoping .....

giggly cant believe your due date is so near tooo ..... cant wait to hear the announcement of baby giggly ....

big hello to all the abroadies .....


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Ellie

My GP was able to prescribe the clexane on the NHS as he said I was at risk of thrombosis otherwise and that is covered by the PCT. After all it's not your usual fertility treatment is it?  I can understand they can't do the progesterone if that is their rule.  Is there anyone else you can ask about the heparin?  You are pregnant now so they need to look after that baby surely?  Can you get a letter from your clinic spelling it out?  So sorry you have this stress.  It's just not fair.

Dawn - thinking of you - good luck for your blood test.      

Hi Safarigirl hope all is going well

Laura - can't believe you only have two weeks to go until you are holding your babies 

LML - so excited for you feeling that fluttering. Wonderful.

love to all

Jaydi x


----------



## Newday

well I am convinced this has not worked. So if I go for a blood test tomorrow day 10 from 5 day blast transfer it will be accurate won't it? I want to get this over and done with
Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Still hoping and praying for you Dawn!       

Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Dawn - that should definitely give you an answer.  Anything from 14 days past ec should.  Good luck hon.  Hang in there


----------



## Newday

rang clinic they said too early bloods booked for Friday am. Becuase if it was low positive tomorrow I would have to go back anyway so makes sense. well it's only 2 days anyway
Dawn


----------



## Laura68

Glad they've given you good advice, Dawn!  As you say, only two days, even though it'll feel like weeks.  Now, stay away from those peesticks and go and do something to take your mind off it.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone

Will catch up with you all a bit later as I am just about to go to the hospital for my monitoriing but was having a quick read and couldnt leave without sending a big hug to you Dawn.  I can completely feel how fed up you are which is such a shame, you sound so sad.  I really hope with all my heart that your blood test later this week brings you a big surprise. 

I felt this time around that you were feeling down right from the start and I know it probably doesnt make any difference one way or another, it either will work or not, but it must be awful feeling so down throughout the 2ww without the normal drug induced doubts and fears on top of anyone else.  Have you thought about having some councilling at all (gosh I hope you are not offended by that suggestion, I really dont mean anything bad by it) you just sound in so much pain with your treatment and that is completely understandable after everything you have been through but maybe it might help to have a scream and shout at someone and let some of those feelings out in the open.

All I can do is to send you a massive big   for now and hope that I havent upset you, hopefully you know me well enough to know I would never want to do that, and hope that you are hanging in there.

Love to everyone else, will catch up with you all a bit later

Pen
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

dawn glad you have been given good advice from your clinic, they are right, having a test now and then having to wait another 48 hours would be torture, not that this isnt now, but at least  you will have a definitive answer on friday .... thinking of you


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to send the biggest of hugs to Dawn.  I am hoping as hard as I can that Friday´s test brings you good news, and yes, I hope that is a great big holiday you have up your sleeve for the summer.
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

thanks everyone for the wishes guess I'll just have to be a bit more patient
dawn


----------



## bron11

dawn -   hang in there

pen - hope things are positive

hi to everyone else bron xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi there Abroadies! 
Just popping in to say a big fat GOOD LUCK to Dawn, you know I am rooting for you. The wind has to change sometime and if you want something enough I think it has to happen somewhere along the line. Hoping this is your turn, and I know you know all there is to know about waiting for the bloods and the perils of pee sticks so will keep my gob shut! HUGS xx

I am struggling to read everyone's posts but that's mostly because DH has me on a dongle (thus limiting ability to surf) as we have moved closer to Jane for the impending birth- eek! SO exciting, nerve-wracking, crazy- and hopefully lovely...  I am sure I will be rubbish with the blood and gore and quite possibly a complete fusspot with Jane so anyone who has any tips for birthing partners please let me know before I get a lamping! 

One other thing, listen out on Friday's Woman's Hour as I am due to be interviewed for Radio 4 about surrogacy and the lack of maternity rights for intended mothers (that's me, that is!). I am rather scared but am sure it will be ok. I can talk for England, just hope I make sense!

Got to go, love to you all 
xx


----------



## bluesky3443

Dawn, good luck for friday, be positive and you'll see that everything will be ok.     
Gigglygirl, what time are you on ....I am sure that you'll do a fantastic job, best wishes.


----------



## mini-me

Dawn - good luck for Friday.   

Pen - hope all went well at the hospital.  

Giggly - can't believe you are so close!  You'll be a brilliant birthing partner and an even better mummy    Just go with the flow and expect anything babes. I'm getting excited for you!    I must listen on Friday.

Bluebell - hugs to you.  Hope you're feeling ok.  Can empathise with the dates, it was just over a year ago that I miscarried DS's twin and it brought it back.  

Bron - hope the bf is going well.  It's not easy is it when they want to feed all the time.  I had to give up at 4-6 weeks as I didn't have enough for DS - broke my heart and I still think about it now.  DS is perfectly ok on the bottle though, in fact he feeds like a breast fed baby - on demand and takes what he likes!

I was one of the birthday girls last week - have decided to stop celebrating it though, will stick to DS's instead.    

Best wishes to all,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi abroadies

I'm working from home and able to post, couldn't get to post from the office and have been soooo tired when i get home at night.
thank you all for thinking of me and asking how things are.
all ok so far, I've a few brown spots everyday, but they seem OK. sore boobs, very tired, not sure what i want to eat...constant nausea. but with all of this you would think that I'd be sitting down with my feet up and resting...no chance, was out for a 7 mile walk on Sunday and another the week before, managed a bit of gardening and domestics...am so desperate to try and feel a bit human. i can smell a dead rat a mile off...could honestly smell a guys stinky breath on the train yesterday and wanted to be sick on the spot. DP is being very caring, he is still the Gestone jab master and keeps wanting to feed me and doesn't allow me to carry anything heavy. our local pub has noticed that I'm there but not drinking...not long now and they will know..there was a hint last week, even questions of when are we going to get married...all stuff to make DP nervous. we have our scan on the 24th...no need to worry as I'll be right on here to let you all know how many we have in there...yikes I'm worried but all in a good way. 

I'm also desperate to get off the meds. if it wasn't for DP giving me the jabs I'd have failed by now. I've reduced the prednisilone and stopped it and am weaning myself off the proginova, I'm also still on the E2 patch that I've got to change every 4 days. I've asked the clinic when i should stop and they all say the 12 week mark, but honestly even the vits are becoming hard to swallow. the doc said he would take me off the injections and tabs if i could go and get another HCG done...not a big deal, but for some reason I've my heels dug in..i know i wouldn't have had my BFP if it wasn't for the drugs, but after so many years and months I'm finally fed up. i can't wait for the 2nd tri when it all is suppose to be bliss.

gosh what a long me post, sorry ladies I'm having a rant.

Dawn i so hope it's a good outcome for you!!
Gigglygirl I'll be listening.

love and well wishes to all xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Just popping in to see if any update from Pen.  Hope all went well at the hospital yesterday.

Tinks - take it easy lady!!  7 miles??  Well I guess do it while you can, but don't forget how long and hard fought for this pregnancy is.  And take the drugs for as long as the clinic tells you to!!  I know some of them aren't very pleasant, but they are all supporting your pregnancy.  I couldn't bear the progesterone pessary intake three times a day and couldn't wait to stop, but I know they were doing their bit.  Don't you go self diagnosing yourself and stopping without permission - 12 weeks is the normal point for stopping because in that time your body is still getting used tothe pregnancy, it's only after that the placenta takes over, so you may need all those drugs the clinic gave you.  Good sign that you are feeling nice and nauseous.  I know exactly what you mean about smelling other people - I happened to be walking through a lobby once where a huge crowd had passed through half an hour before and I could smell every one of them!  Ug!  Can't wait to hear news from your scan.

Lexely loved your tale of delivering neighbour's baby!  Blimey sounds like something from a film - you with one hand holding the phone and gthe other trying to get a baby out.  Were you on your local news??

Belated happy birthday mini me!  Know what you mean about not counting the birthdays anymore, but lovely you can celebrate DSs instead!  Hope it's all going well with your little one.

Dawn - hang in there hon.  You're doing the right thing.  The 2ww wait drives us all mad.  Hope you are busying yourself with nice distractions. 

Giggly how exciting!!!!!!  Can't wait to hear news of baby giggly.  Birthing partners - my advice would be stay at the head end and prepare to be shouted at!!  Actually, our midwife was saying birth partners should take their lead from mum and MW, as communication between them is the key thing.  Take lots of snacks as well - it could be a long wait.

Well I have reached 34 weeks today.  Can't quite believe it after my scare a month ago.  So very happy to have hit that number.  One more scan, then I'm booked in for 2nd July.  Congrats to Jaydi too.  Nearly there.

Love to everyone.

Laura


----------



## lovemylabrador

Dawn - everything crossed for you...

LMLxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Dawn Thinking of you . I know thw wait is so waful especially when you'know ' it has failed. What makes you think it is over?  I was so sure mine hadn't worked as I had no symptoms and I had had at least a few last time. I couldn't cope with the BFN on OTD I did it a day late and was totally shocked with the BFP!!  I am hoping the same is going to be true for you. Just hold on  a few more days.

Tink as Laura says dont come off those meds yet I was told by the clinic to reduce after 11 weeks and stop at 12 weeks But my uk dr said to reduce after 12 weeks, some clinics say 14 weeks though. Are you getting S/E from them?? I dont even notice I am taking them apart from the slightly numb bum with the gestone. The smaell thing is awful isn't it? I was terrible last time but not a hint this time. I think my body is saying 'only 1 this time what is the point?'!!!!  Take it easy on all the activity as well you dont need to feel human just pregnant!!!!!

Pen I hope you are ok?

Love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone,

Sorry I didn’t get a chance to post yesterday ended up having a busy day and have only just managed to find time to sit down for a while.

Hospital visit went ok, little one was doing his I’m going to wriggle about lots so you cant get a fix on me trick so it was quite hard to get good readings but we got enough from the monitor for them all to be happy he was content and active in my tum.  Big one is tomorrow really when we have another scan and can see how my levels are doing. I am still leaking every day and multiple times a day which is horrid but am drinking loads so hopefully it’s a bit like a bucket with a hole in and as long as I keep pouring stuff in the top some will stay there!  One lovely thing happened yesterday, I felt a bit of a lump on the left hand side of my tummy and thought it was a Clexane injection bruise but when I pushed it, it pushed me back, three times in all – must have been a foot or something, was totally wonderful  .  Thanks again for all your concern, if you could keep me in your thoughts for tomorrow morning I would really appreciate it and will let you know how I got on as soon as I can tomorrow.

Laura, massive congratulations on reaching 34 weeks  , I can’t believe how quickly it has gone and you will be meeting your babies soon, it’s so exciting.  Hope you are keeping happy and well.  Jaydi you too of course, not long until you meet your own little one, Its so lovely to be sharing your journeys with you.

Tinks do, be careful with your medications, they are all there for a reason and even though it’s a pain try to stick with your prescribed plan.  I am still on baby aspirin and Clexane at 28 weeks despite originally only suppose to be on these for 12 as things can change as you go along so try not to be tempted to make your own decisions on these. Glad to hear you are doing ok though, totally right about that sense of smell thing it does calm down after a while!

Mini-me lovely to see you posting, sorry I missed your birthday. Hope you are doing ok.

Giggles how exciting, that time seems to have gone so quickly you must be so excited. Good luck with your radio debut on Friday.

Lexey, wow fancy that you delivering a baby! Hope you are doing well sweetie.

Bron hope things are well with you, how is the breastfeeding going?  Hope you are enjoying little Jake in between the trials and challenges.

Dawn, thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is well, ‘speak’ to you all tomorrow.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

oh Pen how fantastic to feel baby. you are a strong woman and giving us all courage. 

i'll be a good girl and keep swollowing those tablets. just had a snooze (lunch break) and i'm dead to the world.


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just a quickie- no radio interview today cos Jane's waters broke! We're now waiting for contractions, having a cuppa... C'mon Baby Giggly xx


----------



## Laura68

Giggly how fantastic!!!!  Keep us informed.  xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

giggly that is so exciting!!

Hi Laura, is it making you nervous?


----------



## Sasha B

Dearest Giggly,

    
   

How exciting!!! You'll be holding your little one in your arms very soon. I've got tears in my eyes just thinking about it.

Heaps of love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## Skirtgirl

Giggly I am soooo excited for you!!! cant wait to hear you have baby giggly in your arms!!

Pen great news from yesterday, how amazing to be able to interact with your son!!  Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Giggly how exciting, good luck!    

Can't wait for your news, hope everything goes well!

Pen
xxx


----------



## mini-me

Whoo hoo!

Giggly, this is so exciting!  Can't wait for your news either!      

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Newday

Giggle (Lisa) fantastic look forward to reading your news
dawn


----------



## crusoe

Don't forget to let me know the good news GG! G up baby GG!

Loads of love
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Giggly! How exciting! 

Good luck to you all!
     

xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

woweeeee

Gigglygirl, so close to being a mummy (or could be as i type) 
so exciting, i remember the first time we met in the chat room! so happy for you cant wait to read the news
hope all is going well for Jane what a star

Pen wishing you lots of        for your scan tomorrow

Hope everyone is doing good

Dawn especially thinking of you 

Love to all the abroadies
Em


----------



## Bel

Lisa,

C'mon Baby Giggly we are all waiting patiently for you!! Can't wait for news,

Lots and lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## bluesky3443

Giggle, that is fantastic news, wish you all the best, weare here waiting to meet your beatifull baby.


----------



## AlmaMay

Giggly!!!  I hope everything goes well and you are only hours away from meeting your baby


----------



## RSMUM

Giggly -how wonderful, exciting, incredible, fantastic!!!! SOOO hope you are a mummy very soon - if you're not already!!


----------



## safarigirl

giggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy - hope you are holding baby giggly as i type this .....
do come and give us news as soon as you can ......


----------



## HEM

Lisa

Can't wait to hear all your news - Thinking of you...

Helen xxxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Giggly isn't this wonderful? - We are all so excited for you. 

Can't wait to hear you have your little one in your arms    

love Jaydi  xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Wonder if Giggly is a mummy yet?

Hello everyone. So promised update from me.  Overall its OK news but not straightforward - would you expect it to be from me!  Seems this pregnancy really is going to test us every step of the way, we are certainly going to have some stories to tell our little boy when he is older.

So, the scan was OK. Due to low fluid levels we couldnt see him that well and we couldnt get a pitcure which is a shame but he is doing ok. He has put on about a 1lb in two weeks which is great and is growing well. There was evidence of fluid in his tummy which shows he is breathing (thereby using those lungs we were so worried about) and swallowing which means he is recycling the fluid again this is good news.  The measurement was down slightly at 4.5cm compaired to 5cm two weeks ago but considering I am leaking multiple times a day/every day thats not bad at all. The only real issue this week is that my placenta appears now to be low lying and of course if it stays that way thats a definiate ceasarian whch I was really hoping to avoid.  It does still have time to move but the consultant thinks that is unlikely which is a shame, I had so wanted to try for a natural birth but whatever is best for baby is of course what we will do.

Plan now is to continue twice weekly monitoring, weekly blood tests to keep an eye out for infections and we are back for another scan/consultant visit in two weeks.

Consultant has said that they will probably elect to bring me into hospital from 32/34 weeks to keep a close eye on things which means essentially I only have 3-4 weeks on the outside now! OMG that could mean having our son in that sort of time-frame too!  In the meantime I just have to take it easy still, keep my fluid intake up and take a day at a time. I am pretty happy overall that things are going ok but will be much more confident when we get into the thirty something weeks which isn't long now.

Thank you again for all your support and encouragement, we are doing ok for now it seems.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Ruth

Great news Pen that bubs is growing well! So hope that placenta sorts itself out!

Giggles, long time no speak but looking forward so much to your news.

Ruth


----------



## Laura68

Come on Baby Giggly!!!!  Have ever a bunch of ladies been so excited about the birth of someone else's baby!!!  Giggly I hope you are doing breathing techniques right now with J as baby Giggles prepares to enter the world.  

Pen - that's great news about mini-Pen,  In the great scheme of things, the possibility of a c-section seems a tiny price to pay, given what you've been through so far this pregnancy.  As I am having one, I have spent a lot of time talking to friends who've had them and feel much more reassured that, though they are of course not natural in any way, they can still be a magical birthing experience.  You can still do a birth plan - I intend, if at all possible, to still have immediate skin to skin with both babies, even if only my shoulders are that side of the screen, and plan B is DH whips off his shirt and does the honours instead.  A friend's husband did this and got some funny looks, but my friend said it made all the difference to them.  Recovery time is much much quicker than used to be as they part but don't cut the muscle, so most women are at least able to stand up and walk in some way within a day.  And they will teach you to breastfeed whilst flat on your back too. You've got plenty of time to get used to the possibility of it anyway.  And maybe it won't happen.  How exciting - you might be leap frogging to the top of the queue soon!  Only another week and a bit til you hit the golden 30, then you can start to relax for sure.

Love Laura


----------



## MrsBunny

Dawn, just wanted to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow and getting the bloods done. Will be thinking about you and hoping and praying for good news. Lots of love       

Pen, good to hear that you baby is doing so well. Sorry that your placenta seems to be low - you didn't really need something else to worry over! At least you are being very well looked after and as Laura says, if you have to have a c-section it can be a good birth experience. Love to you too xx

Is baby Giggly here yet?!

Mini-me, belated birthday wishes to you. Having a baby is no excuse for ignoring your birthday - just wait until your DS is making you special birthday cards!

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Newday

Mrs Bunny it won't be clear blue digital negative just don't understand why it doesn't work for me. the best go I ever had was the first with my own eggs and Dh's sperm got to 9 weeks that time
Oh well
dawn


----------



## crusoe

I have had a text from GG but I'll let her tell you her own good news ..... !!!!!!!!!! .......!!!!!!!!!

Thinking of you tomorrow Dawn - I have everything crossed!

Pen - thinking of you often too and pleased that you are being so closely monitored and looked after - quite right too. Wishing you and your babe well.

Love to all abroadies
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## mini-me

Dawn - hope the pee stick is wrong and the blood test gives a different result.      

Pen - totally agree with Laura and Mrs Bunny re the c-section.  I had one 54 hrs after being induced and 22 hrs of labour, and I still found it to be a positive experience.  I was so tired when they said c-section, I 'jumped' at it.  In fact if I if was blessed with another baby, I'd consider an elective c-section if needed.  My sisters had vaginal births (one 4 months and the other 12 days before me), and when I saw them in April they still had 'problems' down there whilst I was fine, no water work or vaginal issues!    My scar is well below the bikini line and when wearing a bikini, you'd never know I'd had a baby!  
Obviously, we don't set out for one in the beginning and the mobility recovery rate is slower, but it's not too bad, I was pleasantly surprised!

Mrs Bunny - I'll probably celebrate more next year    Unfortunately I'd miscarried DS's twin just before my birthday last year and it brought it back a bit.  Having a cold which is now a chest infection didn't help either!  Will be more cheery next year!  

Still excited too about Giggly baby!   Ooooohhhhhh - our posts crossed Crusoe, can't wait to hear!  Hope all is well with you too. xx

Love to all,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Dawn, darling I really hope that the clear blue is wrong and you have  your positive tomorrow, sending you good and positive vibes     

Pen, your news are very good, of course you have gone through so much with your mini-Pen but they are looking after you fantastically well and I am so happy to see that you are positive and not concentrating on the negative of what has happened. Your baby is a fighter and  will be delivered to your arms one way or another but the important thing is that mini-pen will be healthy and fighting his way out.

Giggly the news are killing us but I suppose that you cant connect to the net at the hospital, we are all so impatience to welcome your little treasure. Wishing you the best


----------



## Skirtgirl

Pen great news!!! If you need a c section then so be it, I am sure that you just want your little one with you. I had one and had no probs. Couldn't walk on the day due to the epidural and all the wires but within 20 hours I was up and showered and dressed feeling totally fine. My siter had a natural birth followed by a section and said at least with the section you could sit down afterwards!!!  I think the only problem I had with the recovery was not being able to drive and loading the double buggy in the car!

Giggly  so glad you are a mummy now and bet you are just have in a ball with baby giggly. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Bluesky nice to hear you are ok and feeling good!!

Dawn so sorry about the peestick bfn, praying for you that it is wrong and sending you all the hugs in the world. At least tomorrow you will know for sure.

I am having a not feeling pg day today but as I cant know what is going on I amtrying to be positive. My waiste and boobs are on the increase but that could be the food I am eating!! It is very liberating being pg as I dont feel I have to watch my weight as usual. I bought a pasty for lunch today and was happily munching it on the way down the road and a man stopped me and said'that looks fattening' !! what a thing to say?? and then a woman at the traffic lights commented how nice it looked. I tell you from now on I am eating my pasties in private!!!!


----------



## nats210

Really sorry for being absent for so long but you are all in my thoughts.

GG So excited for you what a wonderful feeling you will have with your baby in your arms please tell us the news.

Dawn i hope the test is wrong it is just heartbreaking.

Pen my placenta was low lying and I thought i was heading for a c-section but it did move in the last few weeks, mind you after getting all the way to pushing my contractions ceased and I had to have 1 anyway. I was thrilled with being a Mum I was on cloud 9 and was up and about quickly.

Skirtgirl those non pg feeling days are annoying you just carry on enjoying your pasties.

Quick update for me, back from Spain yesterday with 2 frosties onboard so now in the 2ww. This time i am really going to try and just carry on as normal instead of becoming obsessed with every twinge etc. So far niggly pains and a touch of thrush i believe which is painfull and annoying.

Love to all
Nats


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in with the best ever news !  Baby Giggles is here !  

Baby Zoe was born yesterday at 2.24pm, 7lb 8oz.  Giggles said that J was amazing and that they are "just so happy".

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!

Congrats to Giggles, Giggly DH and to little Zoe - welcome to the world !

          

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Giggles and DH - I'm so happy for you both!!!!         

Sending J much love and gratitude for the most precious gift anybody can give.   

Zoe WELCOME TO THE WORLD


----------



## Newday

Lisa Fantastic news so well deserved
Love Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Here is a link to the birth announcement thread....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=197959.msg3101458#msg3101458

Bloobs xxxx

PS Alma May it's Giggles who has had the babe, not me !!!!


----------



## AlmaMay

Bluebell - Thank you for pointing that out       How embarassing.  I've changed my post.  I'm really tired at the moment and my midwife called to say that my blood test on Wed shows I'm anemic.  Now I'm working even harder on getting my iron levels up.


----------



## mini-me

Alma May - dark chocolate is good for iron levels!


----------



## Jaydi

Giggly and DH just wonderful news 
 Welcome little Giggly Girl Zoe !  

Hugs to J 

 You must all be soooo happy. Enjoy every minute 

love from Jaydi & Mr Jaydi
xxx

  ​


----------



## MrsBunny

Ooh, not sure where to post this but even if I have to post it more than once, this news deserves it!

[fly]MANY CONGRATULATIONS!![/fly]

to Giggly and DH
big hug for Jane
and welcome to Zoe!
this is just the best best news!

    ​
Tons of love
Mrs Bunny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Congratulations Giggly        Welcome to the world baby Zoe!!!!!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Now this is one we have all been waiting to celebrate so time to roll out all the icons we can muster!

Giggles and DH, Massive congratulations I am so thrilled for you both, Baby Zoe welcome to the world and J you are just a superstar what an amazing gift you have given.

Party time! 

                                

Pen
xxx


----------



## Newday

BFN confirmed by bloods today Gutted AGAIN!

Dawn


----------



## mini-me

Dawn - so sorry to hear that.      Take care.

Giggly girl - have posted on 2 other threads in case you think I'd forgotten.  

mini-me
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

So very sorry Dawn. I am gutted for you.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Dawn - so very very sorry. You've tried so hard, you deserve better.
Take good care of yourself.
     

xxxxxx


----------



## larkles

Huge congratulations to J for doing this in the first place

Gigglygirl and dh-am so happy for you both

Welcome to the world Zoe, you're going to have soooo many Aunties   

         
           
              

Am going to my goddaughters 16th Birthday party tomorrow (time to feel old  )

Love to all 

Larkles
xx


----------



## larkles

Dawn

So sorry to hear it was a bfn again, hard to know what to say..

Take care hun

Jen
x


----------



## nats210

Giggly & DH absolutely thrilled for you both what wonderful news enjoy every precious moment with your daughter Zoe.

Thank God for ladies like J.

Nats
xx


----------



## nats210

Dawn
I am so sorry to hear the news my thoughts are with you.
Nats
xx


----------



## HEM

Dawn

sorry to hear your news - life can be so cruel - take care

Helen xxx


----------



## Laura68

Giggly - huge congratulationsto you and DH on the arrival of your daughter Zoe.  Fantastic news!!  You are a  mummy!!!  I bet you are cuddling her right now and never want to let her go.

Love Laura  xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Dawn -   gutted for you hon.  So sad to read your news.    

Nat - welcome back and good luck for the 2ww.  Hope those embies are snuggling in nicely.

Laura xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

I'm so sorry Dawn  

Wish there was something I could say.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Such sad news Dawn - I'm sorry to hear that.   You have been through so much to do this cycle.  It's just not fair.

Sending you hugs    

Jaydi x


----------



## bluesky3443

Dawn, I am very sorry to hear your sad news, I wish there was somtheing I could do, sending you a bear hug


----------



## safarigirl

Dawn my heart is sore for you - i totally agree with mrsbunny you have tried so hard and you deserve so much more.... all i can send is my love and thoughts and know that a part of me mourns with you tonight ....


----------



## Skirtgirl

Dawn I am so sorry for you and dh, words just seem inadequate at the moment.


----------



## Martha Moo

Dawn

so very sorry to read your news
there are no words but sending     to you sweetheart

Love Emxx


----------



## three_stars

Have just had a chance to read last few days posts.  The constant ups and downs of the INfertility journey really hitting home .  My heart goes out to you Dawn.            
It really is so hard to know what to say. Sorry?  We are all here to listen?  YOU will be OK?  You will find the courage to try again?  
Yes we all say these things.  I hope it helps ease your pain.  But I think only you can really massage your wounds.  ANd decide what to do now.  It is SO difficult, I know it well.  I know you have suffered in this 2ww; not been positive about the chances.  This didn't effect the outcome but only made your suffering about a negative start sooner then the blood test result.  As I type I don't recall who your Dr is.  But I hope you have or can find someone that really takes an interest in your history and your case personally and help you.    If you have some great summer holiday plans that would be possible to take, then you may find a good break may help you feel good and get yourself in a better position to decide what you should do or not do about IVf in future.   I hope you are ok and have some friends or family that are physically around if you need some company.  Cry, rant, stomp... whatever helps... we are here for you 24/' 7.

Pen- I am so happy things continue to go well for you.

Bluesky- not sure I said congrats to you but here it is:     

Giggly-  I think ABroadies have finally used up the full quota of dancing bananas and co. this time!!!   Welcome to ZOE-  you lucky Girlie!!!  GG and DH have done just about everything possible to have you come into their arms.   Bravo!  And Mega bravo to J-  I am in awe of you for doing such a wonderful thing for a former stranger.     You are amazing.         

WHen do we get to see pics?  When does she come home?   Welcome to the world little one!!!!           

My update-  the twins are getting over the chickenpox/ varicelle.  K has had a rough time, covered head to toe and high fever.. I was mega stressed as J did not get at the same time and was worried as already paid for trip home, three yrs waiting for this.  Note to moms.  if you do not do vaccines , you can give anti-viral med 5 days ( same one that is given for herpes) and it really diminishes the symptoms.  J only had 10 spots and not much illness.  Of course this means having the prescription on hand or able to see a dr. pronto as must be given in first 2 days of the spots arriving. 
We will be off for about a month and not have much internet contact so will try to check in on you all when I can.  Take care everyone.

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

I'm just posting to say that I love you all very much but I am taking a break from FF. I have just had a negative cycle confirmed today which I didn't post about as I was still feeling emotionally raw about the m/c last year. I know a lot of you are really brave and post through all sorts of challenges I don't want to belittle that by not being honest about this cycle or by not explaining why I need to take a break. I guess seven cycles plus the bereavements I have faced along the way have really taken it out of me. I am left wondering how many times I can keep on doing this. Its a lot harder to do on your own. I know if my Dh were alive things would be different. I wish you all the very best and thanks for the friendships and support I have received from you along the way.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Sasha,                          .  You know I will always be here for you.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Dawn, and the same number of hugs to you too.                   . You must be feeling so angry and devastated.  I am so so very sorry.  You have been through so much and I just wish there was something or someone that could step in an help you get what you need to achieve what you so deserve.  
I know you have had loads of tests.  You won't want to be thinking of this now, but there are probably more that you can have.  Could it be a sperm factor ?
At the moment you are probably thinking f*ck the tests.
I so wish there was more I could do to help.
I am sending you loads of love and hugs.
Please be extra kind to yourself.
Gentle thoughts,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Tea63

Started reading a couple of pages back and got a big smile and a few tears on my face reading of the arrival of Zoe - big congratulations - you are a Mum now Giggly  - looking forward to hear it from yourself and how you feel  

Then down from the cloud again reading about Dawn's bfn - so sorry 
- have to agree with Bonnie - the abroadies is a place of ups and downs - but room for everything and everyone here 
And then the last one Sasha - so sorry  - think everyone need some time away from everything to do with fertility sometimes - it just takes over your life.
When is it time to say stop - don't now - we did say stop after our last cycle with our donor from Denmark (the one we did at Invimed) - both agreed on we did have a good life together and we did what we could and time to enjoy life doing all the nice things you can do without kids. Then we got the call from our local clinic that we were suddenly next in line for a donor (thought it was 3-5 years away) so re-thinking and agreed one last time and that would be it. So after 20 transfers and 4 early miscarriages we did it again with the amazing Allison - and transfer no 21 we got Ditte and transfer 22 is now half-cooked in my tummy. Not sure why these ones worked - combination of right embryos and medication ?? How can you go on for so long - still not sure, but I have always after a bfn been looking forward to the next thing we could do - no point in thinking on things you can't change is my philosophy  - meaning as well that I actually can't remember when I had the miscarraiges and when they would have been due - know some people can, but to me there is no point - not sure why - maybe self-preservation ?
And not sure if it makes it easier to do all this with a partner combared to do it on your own - it is really, really hard on the relationship - there have been times where we have been soo far apart that it would have been easier to do it on your own.
Ok - enough from me for tonight  - can add I had the 20 week scan yesterday and the doctor said "there is a good size penis in there" - Steve laughed very silly when I told him (he was away) - what is it with boys/men and their penis  
Love to you all from Tea


----------



## Newday

Bluebell I have had donated mebryos the last two times so no problems with anything
Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Oh Dawn yes, so sorry, I had forgotten.  I know you have had all the antiphospholipid tests etc too.
What does your clinic say ?
Sending you more hugs. 
Love,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Dawn - I am so sorry to hear about your BFN.  Try and look after yourself.  

Sasha - You were one of my first friends on FF when we met 4 and a half years ago.  We've been through so much together.  The highs have been incredible and the lows have been lower than I could have ever imagined.  I'm in tears as I write this.  Your journey has been an inspiration to me and I'm sure many other women.  

Do whatever you think is necessary to keep your heart and soul together for you and Bella.  You have been there for us Abroadies and we are here for you now.  I am an advocate of breaks.  Please don't feel the need to explain or apologise.  We understand.  If there is anything I can do please call.  I know that there is pitifuly little that can help after a BFN but if you think of anything please think of me.

Sending much love to you all.

x


----------



## Skirtgirl

Sasha I am so sorry that you havehad to go through another BFN,my heart breaks for you sweetheart. I can understand that you need some time away and hope you can find some peace. You are an amazing woman and so strong.


----------



## bluesky3443

Sasha, I am sad to hear that about BFN, I know now that words can bring you much comfort but we are here thinking of you and sending you our best wishes. Take your time and we very much understand that you want to distance from ff, do what you think is best for you now,

all my love


----------



## Laura68

Sasha - so sad to read your news.  Take care of yourself and your little girl.


----------



## Penelope Positive

What a very sad board today. Sasha I am so sorry for you and like the others completely understand your need to take a break. We are all here for you when you are ready to come back and will miss you.

Dawn hope you are ok, there is nothing any of us can say to take away your pain but again you know you are in our thoughts.

Giggly you are our sunshine over this cloudy weekend and I hope that baby Zoe is bringing you tons of joy, you are such an inspiration to a lot of people here on FF and proof that one way or another dreams can still come true.

Hope between all this saddness everyone is hanging in there especially those who are missing their Daddy's on Father's day tomorrow, Lexey a special thought for you.

Feeling quiet teary now so am going to go but wanted to check in just to see how everyone was doing.

Have a peaceful weekend if you can ladies.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Sasha I'm so very very sad to hear your news today.  Sending you love and hugs.    

Even if you don't post here you'll know that we are all still thinking of you every day. 

It must be incredibly hard doing this alone.  Please make use of us Abroadies for support whenever you need.  I know I would have given up without these phenomenal women on my side - and that includes you.  Thank you for all your support and I hope I can give that to you too.  

Big hugs

Jaydi x


----------



## Jaydi

Dawn thinking of you today.  It's so hard.  

Bonnie - hope your trip goes well - so sorry to hear about the timing of the chickenpox.  Well done you taking care of everyone.  

Giggly - hope you are having an amazing time with your little girl. 

Love to all for Father's Day.  

Jaydi x


----------



## three_stars

Dear Sasha.... everyone has said already what I am feeling for you right now.  It pains my heart to have you feeling this way and hope the break from FF will help you, although I think it will be the break from pursuing treatment that you seek and you may find that you will shortly feel like communicating here again -  you are always a part of our group and welcome to come and go as you please.  You have gone through so much and largely on your own and have been incredibly strong.  I know you cherish your precious daughter; having more time to give to her will bring you many rewards and surely lift your spirits. 
Many good wishes to you.

Bonnie


----------



## larkles

Hiya Abroadies

Just catching up on everyone’s news and I have tears running down my cheeks    such sad news 

Bonnie-You are a lady of wisdom-I love reading your posts you're so supportive of everyone  . I also totally agree with you Abroadies are here 24/7 whatever the outcome we’ve all been down that road before

Dawn-hope you’re feeling less sore-you’re in my thoughts   

Sasha-oh sweetheart, what you’ve been through in your life is so hard, am so sorry to hear you had another let down, I don’t blame you for not telling us all you were going through another tx-I’ve wanted to do that for years but could not keep my big mouth shut   , always so excited thinking this one would work. We will miss you, but we won't stop thinking about you, pop in now and again with your news x

Tea-I really resonated with your post re when is it time to stop, it’s so hard as we were all geared up for our “last tx” (so I really have one more try-don't I?!) and then we had to cancel due to new found medical issues. So lovely that you have one in arms and another on the way

Giggly-big abroadies kiss for zoe     from us all, can't wait to see photos, please put here first xxxxxxx

It’s probably not a very good time for me to say what’s on my mind but am half excited and half very jealous so here I go 

I went to my goddaughters 16th birthday party last night and met a lady that was a cousin of one of the family-we were chatting and somehow (how unusual for me!) we got onto the conversation of not having children, I explained my life history of the number of treatments we had done and within a minute of me shutting my mouth She said I have 6 children, I love being pregnant, I’ll carry your child for you-I was bit taken aback to say the least and also amazed of the strong feeling that she gave me (she doesn’t drink so she wasn’t ******) why would a complete stranger say this to me and genuinely mean it? Another thing I didn’t mention to her that I don’t have any eggs as been told for 3 centuries or least feels like that…the last treatment was with donor embryo’s although didn’t quite get to tx due to my problems

Should I ask her for her eggs? It sounds so crap, am not sure where we go with this, the whole baby lark is made me so narky, I don’t want to upset the lovely abroadies that are so wonderfully pregnant 

I wanted a break from tx but my strong feelings are still there, oh it’s so impossible 

Help me with your thoughts please!

Larkles
xx


----------



## Laura68

Larkles that sounds like a wonderful and amazing offer!  Worth talking to her more if you can - it's a huge commitment from her which she may not have fully thought through.  As for giving you her egg - I guess that makes it different for her as the child would be biologically hers, and she may not want a seventh out there somewhere - but you could always use an anonymous donor.  How exciting that it seems another door may be opening for you hon.  I really hope it comes to something.  Did you swap numbers, or how did you leave it?  Giggly will be the one to ask when she finds time away from her gorgeous little one to visit us!

Love to all our ladies who are hurting and special thoughts for all our dear departed Dads on Father's Day.

Laura


----------



## MrsBunny

Sasha, I'm so very sorry to read your news. You've been so brave over the last few years, and even braver to have another try at tx on your own, and especially without the support of all of us here (although I can totally understand why you kept it to yourself). I can really identify with your need to take a break from FF but we know that this doesn't mean you think any the less of us or that we won't be thinking of you.
I hope the pain of your most recent disappointment diminishes in time, and that the break from FF allows you to regain some sort of balance in your life, enabling you to know more clearly what you want the future to bring and what you should do to realise that future.
You have given so much support on here, and I particularly am so grateful for that. You will often be in my thoughts. Sending you lots of love and strength.
  

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

So sad to hear of Dawn and Sasha's heartache... so , so unfair... wish I could offer something more than just   to both...

LML


----------



## Penelope Positive

Lovely Larkles,

I can totally understand how excited you must be at this lady making what seems like an amazing offer. If its genuine it could be the answer to your dreams and we know from Giggly how wonderful an experience surrogacy can be. My initial thought would be that you need to sit down with her and find out if it was just a passing comment or not. We have all made offers of one sort or another that we later regretted but she may be totally genuine too.

There is so much to consider even putting the egg issue aside, payment?, how involved she would want to be with any child?, how difficult it would be to hand over a child and what if she couldn't go through with it etc etc, you know the sort of thing but there are people out there who do this and help to form wonderful families.

I dont know much about Surrogacy UK but it would certainly be worth visiting their website (http://www.surrogacyuk.org/) sure you have already and they could be a great support to you both if you do decide to go ahead. All I would say is take a deep breath, take your time, talk, talk some more and then wait and then talk again. Maybe, just maybe this could be for real and something that would bring that much longed for child to your arms.

We are here for you no matter what you/she decides or happen. Don't know what help we can be but please do ask for help if we can.

Love and hugs

Pen
xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Larkles it sounds as if you may have a little ray of hope there! as Pen says though there would need to be lots of talking and thinking and more talking. I would also get some professional counselling and support, BUT dont let it put you off it could be the answer to your dreams!!  If it was me I would want an anonymous donor so the child wasn't biologically the surrogates but that is just my opinion.

Pen you are over 29 weeks!! I missed that great to see your ticker marching along, I bet it seems like an eternity to you though!

I am still feeling unpregnant despite an ever expanding belly, I do feeli like I am kidding everyone that I am pregnant. No idea whaen I get another scan as Dr has gone absent for a family crisis and midwife has not cantacted me. I dont want to call her as I have bad associations with her, the first booking in appointment I had precedded being told I had had a mmc and the second time I spoke to the surgery about it I started spotting!!  I wonder if I can get through this pregnancy without her?


----------



## Laura68

Pen - like Ellie, just noticed your ticker!  Nearly, so nearly 30 weeks.  That is a great milestone.  Course you want bubs to stay put a bit longer, but once you get into the 30s, you can almost see the finishing line.  Must feel great when it feels like 5 mins ago you were only 26 weeks and having a proper wobble about the fluid levels.  Good luck with scans this week.

Ellie - why don't you treat yourself to a private scan?  Are there any cheapo places in your area?  Not sure where you are, but in London you can get them for less than £100.  Anyway, sounds like all is fine if you are ever expanding!  I know it's hard to believe after last time, but the news has all been so much better this pregnancy and I'm sure lack of nausea is just because there's one and not two.

Our c-section has moved from 2nd to 1st July, as our lovely consultant would like to deliver the babies himself.  Can't quite believe I'm writing this, but that means I have just over a week to go  

Hope nobody minds me posting that.  Uppermost in my mind is the wellbeing of our lovely Dawn and Sasha.  Girls hope you are bearing up.  I know you have had so many kind words posted here for you, and I can only reiterate what everyone has said.  I hope you both manage to take a break from tx and do something wonderful for yourselves before deciding on a next step.

Dawn - I have a friend with such a similar history to yours.  After many BFNs and two miscarriages, she is finally trying a different clinic before moving on to adoption.  I wonder if a fresh clinic would be worth considerartion for you?  Sometimes just a change in protocol can work, as Alma and Jaydi found.

Sending you both huge hugs  

Laura


----------



## Skirtgirl

Laura  Amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  cant wait to hear your announcement. Do you know if they are boys or girls? or is it going to be a big surprise?

I am trying to arrange another consultant to do a scan but not getting any where at the moment! I dont think I will ever be confident with this pg!


----------



## safarigirl

sasha I so enjoyed meeting you (and your little girl) - as i have admired you for so long on these boards, for your strength and all the support you have given ... my heart is so very sad for you, and thank you for taking the time to let us know that you are leaving these boards for awhile, do what you need to do.  
you will be in my thoughts and heart and should you wish to have a coffee or a chat you know how to get hold of me ....


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Sash and Dawn i'm so sorry to hear your sad news ((((hugs)))) Dawn i agree try a different protocol, the short flare works best and you don't have to medicate for all that long. i believe that the extra dose of E2 i'm on has helped me to keep this pregnancy, try and get them to throw everything at it.

Larkles fancy that, we never know who is going to cross our paths and how it would change our lives. wishing you all of the best.

Pen so good to hear that you are keeping strong.

Laura you can start ticking off the days now, how exciting.

Skirtgirl i know how you are feeling..well not the bit about not feeling unpregnant 'cause i'm as sick as a dog, count yourself lucky, but i've my midwifes appointment today, not sure if it will be the same lady i saw before my recent m/c, she's fine it's the receptionist who is a real witch. fortunatly after my last appointment she was off and i had a lovely lady and brilliant doctor..but am sure i won't be that lucky twice in a row.

i've my scan on Wednesday afternoon, we will know then how many of the blasts have stuck...DP is getting into it...oh the excitement...i think it will make it all real for us.

was anyone allowed to stop their Gestone jabs before 12 weeks?? Dp is away and i simply can't manage, i've not done mine for today. would it be a problem if i have one every other day? i've googled and there isn't much support for taking progesterone once you get a BFP. my clinic is playing it safe and said to continue, but the sooner off all of it the better i feel, i'd want it all to be as natural from here onwards.

Lexy, Jaydi and all the others hope you are all keeping well xxx


----------



## Newday

Ok thought I had already posted this but can't find it.

I'm having withdrawl bleed yesterday and today not much blood or anyhting else. Stared pill will have blled when I stop and then txc again (donated embryos) do you think these two bleeds will be enough?

Thanks
Dawn


----------



## lovemylabrador

Ellie/Skirtgirl - I totally sympthise with how you feel - I totally convinced myself so many times during this pg that it was all over... felt very uncomfortable when those around me got excited about it all... only to be proved wrong at every scan. I just think its really hard when one has only dealt with dissapointment in the past, to make that switch in your head. I agree with Laura about getting some private scans if you can, I had 2, at 10 wks and 15 wks - I was pleasantly surprised at the cost down my way - £50 - well worth it for the reassurance...

Laura - so excited for you...! xxxxx

Larkles - what an amazing offer... I will keep everything crossed for you...

Tinklebunny - thinking of you on Weds for your scan!

Best wishes to everyone, especially Sasha and Dawn. 

Please keep fingers crossed for my 20 week scan tomorrow... Will let you all know. Was very worried at weekend that wouldnt be able to get there, as over the weekend my neck flipped out whilst in the car (poss trapped nerve), couldn't get out, and was eventually ambulanced to a&e in agony and unable to move... only to be told that couldn't have anything as pg and sent home! Spent most of weekend in tears, unable to move, but has started to ease up thankfully, and have made it to the sofa to watch Wimbledon...  

LML  xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

LML sounds so painful,do you know what caused it? Hopefully you will make a full recovery soon. Enjoy the tennis! will be thinking of you tomorrow and hope the scan goes well!!

I have an appointment for thursday night but am so nervous, I guess I will see one way or another unfortunately I have to go on my own as dh will have to stay with the kids , now I am worried that whenever I go on my own I get bad news!!!  Cant please some people!


----------



## bluesky3443

Skirtgirl, I am sure that you will be ok on your scan on thrusday, did you go privately or your NHS doctor?
If you went privately, where did you go? I am going to the birth comapny and they are costing me £120 not the chapest one but I dont want to go back to Lister, it did not bring me luck.............

Dawn, I am not sure if that small bleeding will be enough but ask the clinic to be sure, I always had very little bleed eve since I started all tt's, and they were happy with it.

Laura congratulation on getting to the end, we will be delighted to meet your babies.

Pen, you arenot too far behind, this summer is going to be a real party with celebrations, yuppie, yuppie

LML, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow, you will see that everything is fine  and you will passed another milestone, darling

Tinklebunny, very good luck for you on wednesday, I hope that you get the best result, what week scan will that be?


I had to fordward my 1st scan from wednesday to today as yesterday I had to go to A+E with a bit of brown spotting, they did not have a scnographer at the hospital being sunday and gyni recommended to bring the scan earlier. We have seen that we have 1 little bag and the doctor has said that everthing is ok with that one, the other embryo  must have not implanted, we couldnt see or hear the heart ,too soon for that, but we are back next week for another pick, an hopefully listen to the important heart beat of our little one.

So happy for the time being............


----------



## Tinkelbunny

blue sky how strange is that ....there is a girl on the waiting for a scan thread she's only young but had 2 blast put back and they have three sacks one identical twins and another fraternal.

i'm getting nervous for wednesday can't believe i've held out for so long, DP was happy to pay to go private, but didn't think it was worth it if you couldn't see the HB.

i'm 8 weeks now...so i think EC was on the 18th/05 and ET of 5 day blast on the 22nd/05

is no one going to stick their necks out and give me the all clear to stop the Gestone? what if i have it every other day? DP is away now and will be in Brazil for a week...i can't do it myself it's torture.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Skirtgirl, yes it does seem a long way to go still but every day is one closer to our dream so we are hanging in there. I  am sorry you are full of doubt at the moment its only natural after what you have been through. I would do as Laura suggests and treat yourself to another scan, we too did a few privately just for comfort and they were worth every penny. Incidentally I wasn’t sick once with my pregnancy so that means nothing. In terms of the local midwife I have found them close to useless to be honest, none of them believed I was losing fluid and I haven’t been to see my local one for 5 weeks now (as I am being monitored at the hospital twice a week) and they haven’t bothered to contact me. I think you should still go through the procedure but do it after you have your confidence up – after your next scan?  -  Ooooo just seen your latest post that you have a scan on Thursday, excellent news. Do you have a friend or family member who can come with you if DH has to stay with the twins?

Laura thank you for your kind wishes, yes getting to Saturday and the 30 week mark is a biggy and we are looking forward to that one. I have taken some comfort this week from a couple of people I know who have been admitted at 28 and 32 weeks and both lasted another month and had healthy babies, just hope we can hang on a few more weeks. The leakage is still bad and I find traumatic so in some ways I think I would be better off in where I don’t have to do anything but I know I would go stir-crazy so am trying to balance the days at the moment by not doing much and having the luxury of being at home but not upsetting myself too much.  I can’t believe you only have a week to go, you must be sooooooooo excited, scared, thrilled, panicky all sorts of emotions!  I hope your last week is a joyous one for you and your DH, try to do something nice for each other whilst you have some peace and quiet  

Tinks, lovely to hear from you but sorry you are being such a sicky puppy, such a shame about your receptionist too – just ignore her or even better complain about her if she is a cow to you again, they really think they are something special in some surgeries!  Good luck with your scan on Wednesday! Please please stop Googling your medication though you can find anything if you look hard enough for it, take the advise of your clinic and if you cannot do it yourself go to a local GP, drop in centre even hospital (labour ward) and they will do it. I had a philosophy with my pregnancy and that was not to do anything  I could regret, if something was to go wrong who is to say you wouldn’t blame that injection you didn’t do? Please find a way to either do it yourself or get someone to do it for you – it wont be for long.  I am still having to do daily Clexane injections 29 weeks in so you are getting off very lightly at only 12 weeks worth.  I know they are difficult but please take the advice of your clinic – nag over  

Dawn my lovely. I did treatment after two bleeds like this, in fact I did one straight after another once but my main concern for you is rushing into another cycle without time to recover emotionally or trying to get some answers.  Please find some time to do some more investigations, talk things through and get some real support before you go again if you can. You know I worry terribly about you and I do genuinely understand the desire to just get back in and have another go but things are not working with your protocol/clinic at the moment so I would stamp your feet a bit and ask for some guidance/suggestions anything to help you be more likely to be successful the next time.  I know you can do it but please give yourself the best possible chance and that for me at least means being emotional fit for it too.  Have you consider Dr. Penny who seems to be working miracles for so many?  I know I keep having a go at you but its only because I care so much about you. I’m sorry again if I am out of line but I cannot just sit back and see you line yourself up again for treatment without getting some guidance, help and support.  Hugs

LML – gosh 20 weeks already! How exciting and how quickly that has come around. Hope everything goes perfectly for you tomorrow.  Ouch you sound like you really hurt yourself this weekend, take it super easy on that couch tomorrow.

Bluesky sorry to hear you had a bit of a scare at the weekend (lots of us have had that brown spotting but its nearly always just implantation) but super to hear that you have 1 little bag even though its too early for a heartbeat yet. Not long to wait until your next one, fingers crossed hope you get to hear that magical heartbeat next week.

Hope everyone is doing ok today, it’s been a tough time for many these last few weeks but I know I take great comfort from all my lovely friends here and I know lots of you do too.  Sending love and hugs to everyone in the hope of a happier week.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

thanks Pen, i couldn't risk the dissapointment on DP face, like you say I'm getting off lightly.


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Tink - my understanding is if you haven't conceived naturally then you need the progesterone up until 12 weeks when the placenta takes over.  If you had conceived naturally your body would be making the progesterone.  If you can't bear the injections then ask your clinic if you can take it another way.  I took Utrogestan orally and as pessaries.  I would be guided by your clinic and don't do anything to risk your precious embies.  Good luck for your scan on Wednesday. 

Bluesky - congratulations on seeing the little embie sack!  Wonderful news.

Skirtgirl - Good luck for Thursday.  Well you know we'll all be with you at your appointment.   Don't worry about your symptoms - they were bound to be double last time !  Like Pen I wasn't sick either.  And my boobs never did get sore!

LML - Ooh good luck tomorrow.  Wow you will see so much since 15 weeks - have a really special time.
I can recommend seeing a chiropractor or osteopath while you are pregnant even if this neck pain gets better.  My chiropractor explained that small things get amplified when you are pregnant.  If nothing else then do get your midwife to refer you to physio - although you often have to wait for an appointment.  My chiropractor has saved me from so much pain through this pregnancy so I'm a bit of an evangelist about it all.  Sorry you had such a horrible time with it.

Laura - I'm so thrilled to hear your girls will be here on the 1st !  Wow.  And great that your wonderful consultant will be delivering them.  

Pen - I really feel for you having leaks everyday - it's so unfair you can't just relax.  You are doing brilliantly though and it's great they are keeping a good eye on you.  And yes well done still doing the Clexane jabs - I only went up until 12 weeks and that was more than enough!

Dawn - sorry I don't know about how long to wait between cycles - I would be guided by your clinic and what they are happy with.  Thinking of you.  

Larkles - it's so thrilling to hear your news!  I expect you can get some great advice from the Surrogacy UK support group.  And of course dear Giggly will know too when she has a chance to see your news.  Once you have more information you will know what to do about donor eggs etc.  Very exciting.

Lexey - sending you lots of love hope you are ok x x x

Sasha - thinking of you all the time x

Tea - congratulations!  A boy!!

Giggly - hope you guys are having a wonderful time  

Mandy - crossing everything for you!!    

AlmaMay - so sorry to hear you are feeling low with the anaemia - look after yourself.  

Love to Diva, Crusoe, RsMum, Bonnie, Mini-me, Helen, Nats, Lirac, Bluebell, Safarigirl, Mrs Bunny and all

Jaydi x


----------



## Laura68

Hi Abroadies

Tinks - please please keep taking your meds.  No-one here will give you permission to stop - in fact I want to do the opposite and forbid you to stop!  I know you want everything to be natural, but you are still in the period where your pregnancy needs to be supported by constant, regular levels of hormone - that's why you need to take your meds every day, not every other day, and certaoinly not just stopping.  Why take a risk when you are so close?  You miscarried last time, and who's to say these injections aren't the key to success this time.  You haven't even had your scan yet and it's such a short time relatively til your clinic will say you can stop.  As Pen says, don't do anything you may regret later - and you really will regret it hon.

Ellie - it's worrying having scans alone, especially after last time - but we will all be with you in spirit!  Shame DH cannot be with you - could you find someone to care for the twins so he can hold your hand??

LML - 20 weeks how exciting!! You are well on the way now.  Am sure your scan will bring you nothing but joy, though of course when you are so used to disappointment, it's hard to believe that.  Good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you, and of course let us know how it goes. Will you be finding out the sex  Sorry to hear about your neck - ouch!  Jaydi's right - you can have non-druggy help from a chiropractor, as long as you, obviously, tell them you're pregnant.

Pen sorry you're still having daily leaks.  Yes, you're right, there are plenty of stories of women who get admitted earlier than you and hold on for several more weeks.  You'll do whatever is asked of you to help your son's entry into the world be a healthy and happy one, and until then, keep taking it easy.  

Blue sky - sorry you've had a scary time of it. Glad you found the scan reassuring, and am sure next time you will see a heartbeat.

Dawn - two bleeds is usually enough (according to my London clinic) but are you sure you're not rushing into another cycle whilst still getting over this one?  I know it helps to keep moving forward, but it does sounds very much like something needs to change in your protocol. I just don't believe that therory about it just being a numbers game for some people.  Have you thought about seeking a second opinion?  As Pen says, maybe from Penny?  It just might be you need more steroids, or a hysteroscopy.... who knows.  But it does sound like your clinic need to try something different.  Hope you are OK, and of course we all know you know what you're doing.... just worrying about you.

Love to everyone else.

Laura


----------



## Skirtgirl

Sorry if this offends but Tink are you mad!!! you have been given meds as they are the best way off giving you embie the best chance and if you have more than one cooking in there there is even more need to keep on. If you cant do the gestione on your own can you find someone else who can or get some cyclogest  I do not ever want to stop mine despite having a painful and numb bum!!!


----------



## bron11

Pen - most wonderful feeling baby kicking - enjoy.  So glad that you are being closely monitored by all.  Make sure you take things easy.  If you have to have a section it will be fine and so will you's both.  

Mini-me, belated birthday wishes 

Laura - how exciting - try and get as much rest as you can now -   

Jaydi - not long now - all prepared?

Nats - all the best fingers crossed

Congrats to Giggles, Giggly DH and to little Zoe  

Sasha - sorry to read your news take care.

Tea - congrats on a boy hope pregnancy continues to go well

Larkes - no harm in talking to this lady to get some more info from her - best wishes.

Skirtgirl - sorry to hear you had a bad exp with MW - is that not another one you can visit.

Lexey - how you doing?

Bluesky - cong
Dawn - so sorry - thousand of hugs sent your way. 


Hi to everyone else I missed - hugs to all

Jake still not settling - wants to ea all the time, and sleeping very little.  Feel that i have been forced to top up with formula as others around me say he is not getting enough from me.  Formula does not settle him either.  Health visitor coming out tomorrow to weigh and discuss.  Wed he has scan for kidney and hips.

Bron xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello everyone, thanks for your good wishes, they worked again! - everything looked hunky dory at this afternoons scan, great to see hands and legs waving around... didn't find out sex (though very tempted). Feel safe enough to sort myself out a ticker now...

Neck easing a few mm per day, - I do see an osteopath quite regularly (though problem has always been back, not neck related... ) but want to wait a few days until it has eased up some more before I go back. Also can't face the car ride at the mo - don't want to get stuck in the car again!!

Best wishes - hope you all have this lovely sunshine, and thanks again for your support,

LML


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi abroadies

no offence taken skirtgirl, i need a good hiding. DP came back early and managed to do the gestone, he will be around tonight to do another before going off to Brazil, will have friend call in to help.

I've the scan today and am so nervous, at first I'm feeling like a fraud because the ladies on the waiting for a scan thread who have had similar treatment as me have had severe bleeds, AF type cramps and all kinds of complaints and I've only had a few brown spots and nausea...i know i should count myself lucky but some how after so many negatives i feel i might just be shown up to be a fraud and not be pregnant.

will let you all know how it's gone.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Cant stop long this morning, just wanted to say good luck to Tinks with your scan today   am sure everything will be fine and a big Yeha   for LML on having great results with your scan earlier this week. Lovely to have some good news.

Will catch up with everyone a bit later on!

Pen
xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Thinking of you Tinks cant wait ti hear your news!


----------



## Laura68

Good luck Tinks!!!  And well done for sticking with the meds.  Looking forward to hearing about your scan.

LML- great news for you.  Where's that ticker!!!!

Diva - wow sounds like you are shaping up just in time to be bikini-licious this summer!  Well done.  Good luck on your work assignment and nice one for blagging the laptop - how else would you be able to keep track of all of us?

Lexey - well done too for getting on the old exercise routine.

Bron - have you tried either NCT or La Leche helplines re breastfeeding?  Often midwives are just too busy to really help, but there are people out there who might be able to give you the advice you need.  If you want to breast feed, you should be given all the help you need to make that work.  Absolutely nothing wrong with formula, of course, but sounds like you really want to be helped to make BFing work.  I've got an NCT breastfeeding hotline number if you want it, and lots of contacts for La Leche League.  Let me know.

Love to everyone else.  I had my last scan yesterday, last MW appointment this am, and am now officially on the final countdown.... 

Love Laura xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi ladies I'm back and well...there is only one HB, to say DP was disappointed is puttting it mildly, i was so expecting there to be at least two with such high HCG levels. but am very happy for the healthy one.
there was a trainee doing the scan, a man and we had to use a dildo scan...he wasn't confident at all and they said there was signs of a fibroid in my womb...I've never had a fibroid in my life...so not sure what that is all about.

Bron i went to see a friend who had a little girl, shes 8 months and this friend is stick thin all from breast feeding...I've already decided I'm breast feeding till mine graduates from Uni!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Great news on your one baby Tink - please dont be disappointed by just one its so hard for all of us to achieve just that!  I had a feeling from the start that it was a singleton    I think Jaydi had fibroid(s) diagnosed at one of her early scans and from what I can remember they are not a problem for most people and nothing to worry about but am sure others will give you more info.

Now take good care of your little one and be happy, you have a baby in your tummy   

Pen
xxx


----------



## mini-me

Tinklebunny - good news re your scan.   
I have fibroids on the outside of the womb and they didn't interfere with the pregnancy, apparently many women have fibroids.  Are you having another scan in the near future?

Bluesky - good news re your scan as well!    

Laura - can't believe you're so close!  It seems like yesterday you were posting about the identical twin pregnancy.  Are you having a c-section?  I've got a vague recollection you are, but I could be wrong!    I found my c-section (even if it was an 'emergency' one!), a very calm and peaceful experience.  Good luck! 

Bron - hope scan on your LO went ok.  DS had to have ultrasounds on his neck when he was in hospital.  It doesn't hurt them but you want to take their place as they seem so tiny on the bed.   
I have mentioned this before but I had problems b/f despite all the help given.  But DS has just been diagnosed with reflux - he had been possetting from 11 weeks but I didn't think anything was too wrong as he never actually had projectile vomiting.  It has only in the last month or so, he's been in quite a bit of pain after some feeds.  As the symptoms have come on slowly, I'm wondering the reason he didn't settle when he was younger was due to reflux - it may have been 'silent reflux' to begin with?  Difficulty in settling and crying when put down are symptoms but it's difficult to diagnose.  I could be completely wrong here but it could be something to consider and eliminated if it's not.

DivaB & Lexey - what good girls you are!    Keep up the good work!

LML - good news re your scan too.  I was too curious to wait for the birth to find out the sex!  

Sasha - hope you're well.   

Skirtgirl - good luck for tomorrow hun.  

Love to all,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Congratulations Tinklebunny on your scan!!      

LML xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Tinks Congratulations on seeing the HB, Dont be dissapointed a baby is a baby and you have come so far. Hope the fibroid doesn't cause any probelms.


----------



## Laura68

Tinks - congratulations!  That's brilliant news.  You tell DP to be bloomin grateful for one lovely healthy baby!  Twins are much higher risk, so tell him this way, you have a much better outlook for a lovely healthy pregnancy.  Don't be disappointed.  There are so many people, here and elsewhere on FF, who are never as lucky as you.

Mini me - how's your little one?  I know, time flies doesn't it.... I can't believe it was so many months since you gave birth!  I am indeed having a c-section - the hospital recommend it for ID twins, and I'm happy to comply.  Have been grilling lots of friends about their's, both elective and emergencies, so feel I have some idea of what to expect now, and am feeling a bit less scared!

Right, off to watch tennis, with my feet in a bucket of cold water.

Laura


----------



## bluesky3443

Tinks- so many congratulations for your scan, hear/seeing  the HB must be so excited. CONGRATULATIONS again my girl. Be pleased with the result, your DH will come around


----------



## bluebell

Have a look at my new thread about Izzy's babe.....
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## mini-me

Thanks for letting us know bluebell - have posted congrats on the other thread!  

Laura - thanks for asking about DS.  He's coming on really well, his latest 'party trick' was to take his dummy out of his mouth, burp and then put it back in! Typical male already   Think the 'D' in DS stands for disgusting on this occasion!  


mini-me
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Morning all

I'm stuck in the house today waiting for new microwave to arrive.... why do they think it's OK to say "it'll be there between 8.30 and 5.30"?  Thank goodness there's tennis and sunshine.

Diva - like the sound of your new exercises!  Don't overdo it.  Maybe you could do some weightlifting with a giant Mr Wippy??  

Lexey - hope your ma's OK.  Once in 79 years is not bad!  Just like my Granny was - strong as an ox.

Mini Me - very impressed by DS's new trick!  How can he beat that?  Maybe next time he'll wait til there's a room full of important people to do it in front of   

Quick question on behalf of a friend..... she is about to start stimming on her umpteenth and she says last cycle of IVF and has decided to try Ivig this time round.  She was wondering whether anyone had also been on prednisolone when taking Ivig, and if so what the protocol was...She really wants to throw everything at it this time.  Please let me know if any of you were Ivig and Prednisolone junkies, and how it worked.

Thanks a lot ladies.

Laura


----------



## Skirtgirl

Laura from what I understand before using prednisolone or IVIG you have to have a whole bunch of blood tests done and sent to Chicargo. They results then tell you whether or not you need either or both. I had IVIG only when I was pg with the twins, one lot after EC and one lot after BFP. Clinic were a bit naughty and did it without any bloods as I was about the 5th patient they had used it with.  Next 2 cycles I had the bloods done and added in prednisolone  it didn't work. This time and last time I also have used prednisolone but not IVIG. I have had my bloods reviewed and at this stage I am not having any more drugs but need to repeat after nuccal scan. Does that make any sense

I hope your microwave arrives soon. I agree the whole day slot is ridiculous especially when you have a school run to do!

mini me  love your DS!! what a neat trick.


----------



## Laura68

Thanks Skirtgirl, that's really useful!


----------



## Skirtgirl

Just a litle update from me. After a disaster with the appointments last night and after being sent home as they had no idea who I was I eventually got my scan  Amazingly I am still pregnant!!! my little bean was there clear as anything with a lovely lound strong heartbeat,such a shame DH couldn't be there. I think I am now going to have to chill out and accept I am pg and that I am just lucky not to have any symptoms!!!  I might even attempt to sort out a ticker now!!


----------



## Laura68

Of course you're still pregnant Skirtgirl - we all knew that all along  

Congratulations!  Must have been such a lovely moment, when you saw your little bean wriggling and heard the beat again.  Lovely to see your ticker - even better, you are somehow almost at 12 weeks already!  It's flown by and soon you'll be able to really enjoy it and start telling people.

Lovely news. xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Skirtgirl - congratulations on your little bean!! That's wonderful!

LML


----------



## Penelope Positive

Afternoon ladies,

Sorry have been absent a few days, nothing drastic, just been struggling emotionally with the continued leakage and worry but am feeling a bit brighter today.  Have another monitoring session this afternoon so hopefully all will be well again, 30 weeks tomorrow which is quite exciting and I definitely now have a big tummy  

Mini-me oh how you made me laugh with tales of your DS’s exploits that’s soooo funny! Thank you for sharing. Hope all else is well with you.

Lexey hope your mummy got on OK with her hospital visit, first time in 79 years is pretty amazing! Hope you are keep those leg-lifts up  Diva whats the fascination with Mr. Whippy’s? You sound like you are working really hard so you must be able to treat yourself occasionally.

Laura can’t believe you have less than a week to go! You must be so excited. Hope you find a little time for yourselves this weekend for a final snuggle and stuff before the babies are with you. Thinking of you.

Skirtgirl, that’s just the best news of the week! I had faith in you all along and knew that lack of symptoms meant nothing – many of us didn’t have any – its wonderful seeing that heartbeat pumping away isn’t it, made me blub the first time.  Such a shame DH wasn’t with you but he must be thrilled too.  Loving the ticker, it will so quickly be at that magic 12 week stage. Keep looking after yourself and your new little one.

Hope everyone else is doing well out there. 

Pen
xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Pen good luck with the monitoring. Also Fab news on 30 weeks tomorrow!!!! such a big milestone. Hang on in there your little man is a tough one!!


----------



## Laura68

Pen congrats for reaching that all important milestone tomorrow.  You won't believe how much better you'll feel when there is a three not a two at the start of your week number!  Lots of babies are born earlier and are fine, but when I had my scare at 30 weeks, I remember the lovely sonographer saying, 30 weeks is OK, 32 is good, and 34 is fantastic.  From now on, every week makes an enormous difference, and you just want your baby to pile on the weight so he's nice and strong when he comes out.  I'm sure it must have a huge emotional impact on you because every day you are dreading the leakage - I wish so much you could have a few clear weeks in this pregnancy where you can just relax and enjoy your bump.  You are being amazingly resilient.  Great news you have a big bump now.  You will grow rapidly over the next few weeks!    

Good luck with your scan. xx


----------



## bron11

Pen   and one for everyone else who needs it. 

Skirtgirl enjoy your pregnancy.

Mini-me - scan of Jack's hips fine, scan of his kidneys they would not give us a result.  Despite doc reviewing scan there and then a report has to be sent of to the consultant and we have to wait up to 4 weeks for some sort of feedback.  Hopefully things are ok.  Re silent reflux, Jack is on Gaviscon for this but I am not completely convinced that he has this based on the symptoms my grandson had.  Maybe he has it slightly not sure - so hard to define and the Health Vistor not completely sure hereself.  He slept last night for 3 hours 45 min - however he did not go down until 12 15 instead of his normal 10.30 time.  Fingers crossed this may be start of better sleep at night.  He has started smiling esp at 6 in morning which is so lovely.  Such a cutie.

Tinkelbunny - congs on scan.  Fingers crossed b/feeding will help with my body shape but I think so exercise is also in line!!!

Laura thanks for that - I have there numbers, just apprehensive in ringing them.  Also hard to find a time when free when Jack will settle to let me speak for more than 5 min - not ruled out the idea though.  If i lose the numbers I will get back to you.

Lexey - hope your mum went ok at hosp.

Missed loads out - sorry - hope you are all well - enjoy your weekend and the weather if it stays warm.
Bron xx


----------



## MrsBunny

A big      to the lovely Jaydi today, hope you're having a great day! xxxx

Pen, Wow, 30 weeks tomorrow! That's fantastic and you're doing so well coping with the worries you've had. The main thing is that you have a lovely healthy baby there and I'm sure he'll be comfortable for another few weeks yet! Sending you a big hug  

Skirtgirl, love your ticker! I'm so happy for you. Make the most of your symptom free pregnancy while you can!

LML and Tinks, glad that your scans have been good  

Bluesky, hope you're doing ok

Bluebell - you've found a new role in life - being the honourary birth anouncer! What an honour indeed. Love to you xx

Laura, you must be getting excited and nervous now! 1st July is my brother's birthday and he's not a bad sort really    I hope the rest of the days you have left to wait are event free and enjoyable for you and we'll all be waiting for your special news  

Nats, if you're reading, hope your 2ww is going ok. Thinking of you xx

Bron, hope your son's scan results are ok, it must be agony to have to wait so long. I hope he's starting to settle more now - if only they could talk so we didn't have to guess what's wrong.

Lots of love to everyone else - Lexey, Giggle, Crusoe, Dawn, Sasha, Lesley, Mini-me, Tea, and all those I've not mentioned
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thank you Skirtgirl, Mrs Bunny and Laura, I  do believe he is a little fighter and is going to hang in there as long as possible, I just feeling like I am letting him down a bit with all this leaking but am honestly doing all I can.  Screening went well at the AAU again with lots of activity and good strong heartbeat so he seems happy enough for now. Blood tests did show my iron count is down, despite taking Pregnacare every day, so I have got supplements now.  I am pleased to be in weeks that start with a 3 now, psychologically it helps – roll on that magic 34 hey!

Back Tuesday for Monitoring and Thursday for scan/consultant so hope for some good news next week. In the meantime, will try to take things easy. Big milestone though we are going to buy a Moses basket this weekend which is exciting but also a bit scary. My thought is though if I have to go in at 32 weeks I am not going to have time to sort things out at home so it’s a nursery weekend which I know will make me cry!  My Doula came for a second visit this week, gosh she’s lovely, and gave us lots of encouragement and support so that is helping. One week at a time…..

Bron, lovely to hear from you and good news on Jake’s hips. Sorry to hear you are still having feeding problems but nearly four hours sleep is really good news, hang in there you are doing an amazing job!

JAYDI is it really your birthday    , you kept that very quiet!  What a very special one you have this year with your lovely bump and excitement of your little one at the fore-front of your mind. Hope you had a fantastic day and so sorry I missed it.  Must look at the calendar more often!  Thank you for the PM I have signed up with a Chiropractor and had a lovely session yesterday which has helped, going back next week. 

Lots of love to all the lovely abroadies, Nats so sorry I missed you were on 2WW how are you doing?

Have a lovely weekend ladies

Pen
xxx


----------



## nats210

just wanted to share my news.
Had a beta test this morning and BFP! low number so everything crossed it continues, did a HPT as well at lunchtime and could def see 2 lines.
Delighted but feet very firmly on the ground for now going to retest on Monday.
Nats


----------



## Skirtgirl

nats congratulations!!!! fingers crossed for a good doubling rate on your next blood test!!

Pen sounds like you have a good plan! dont for one momnet tghink you are letting your little man down you are doing a fab job!!


----------



## MrsBunny

Nats, great news that you have a BFP! Will keep everything crossed for you for Monday's test too. Good luck  

xxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Nats, congratulations!! Keeping everything crossed1

LML  xx


----------



## Jaydi

Nats wonderful news!  Crossing everything for you for Monday.      

Pen - well done with everything.  I hope the monitoring is all great next week.  Lovely to see your ticker.    Great news that the chiro has been able to help you.  Get plenty of rest if you have anaemia - just going for all the appointments must be exhausting.

Mrs Bunny - thanks so much for the Happy Birthday - you're spoiling me!  Have fun tomorrow.  

Laura - I am so thrilled that your girls will be here very soon.  Yes the final countdown.  This is your last weekend before you become 4 !!

Bron - good news about Jack's hips.  Such a long wait to see the consultant about the kidneys scan - surely that means all is ok or they would have you in sooner.  Do ring the NCT or someone for help.  I went on their training course and they're keen for people to ring at any time.  I doubt anyone really has a clear time to call when they have a new baby - they must be used to that.

Skirtgirl - brilliant news about your scan   You really can relax now - you've done it!!  Yipeee!  Fabulous ticker.

Lexey - at least it's the weather for rabbit food - it's got to be harder in the winter?  Hope your mum's ok.  Amazing never having been to hospital - good for her.

Diva - hope you're having a great weekend.

LML - great news about your scan.  Can't wait to see your ticker.  Hope your neck is getting better.

Mini-me - so glad you're having fun.  Just loved the DS story  

Tink - good news about your scan.  Can't believe your dh could be disappointed. 

I'm doing fine.  Only thing is massive ankles and legs now.  Why does the heat make it worse?  I met up with my NCT group and everyone else had gorgeous little bony ankles!!  Anyway I'm not complaining everything else is great - even getting kicked in the lungs.  I finally got myself to pack a hospital bag for the baby but blubbed the whole time - in a nice way...  I told my NCT friends that I sobbed while I did it and they looked mystified.  I guess it's different when your fertility treatment is a large bottle of wine.  They tell me their stories and it's another world!   

Love to all and extra congratulations to Izzy and DH !!    Thanks for letting us know Bloobs.

Jaydi x


----------



## Skirtgirl

Jaydi I spent most of my pregnancy in support holdups as they were so swollen, not really what you want in this heat though!! It is a good excuse though to keep your feet up and get waited on!!!  Love the idea of fertility tmt being a bottle of wine, if only!!!

Lexey glad your mum is doing well.


----------



## clairol

Hello Abroadies,

Please could you advise names & preferably web links for Clinics in Poland?

Many thanks for your help and good luck!

Clairol
xxxxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Nats, congratulation on your   , very glad for you, lets hope that your levels increased and you can go mad celebrating but for the time being be happy.

Clairol, I cant help with info about Poland.........no idea

Skirtgirl, enjoy your pg, let your DH do the running around of the twins, you have not mention your butt for fews days, I hope that you are not doing too much................

Lexey,glad your mum is on her way to recovery

Jaydi, it must be so exciting to be packed up ready to go, I cant wait to get to that stage, I keep everything cross that I get to that point. Take Skirtgirl's advice, it might help 

Pen, you have reach the big 30 weeks and of course your baby is a fighter but you must not feel that you are doing something wrong or letting anyone down, you are doing your very best for your darling baby and he/she knows it , be positve you have been an inspiration to all us and your baby will be on your arms before you know it, once he/she grows old you can thell him/her how much your worried and fighted for this pg to go on and on and on. Be very proud and happy   


Bron, pleased that Jack scan is fine and the other results hopefully will brign the news that you want, you seem not to have any rest though, but I am sure that you are having a ball, regardless,

I am fine, not pains or sensations, sometime I am worry if I am pg, but I need to believe that I am, I keep talking to my little lentil, I cant wait for tuesday to come to go for 6 weeks scan and hopefully hear/see the heart beat, I just need a bit more luck to take me through the remaining 8 months, so fingers crossed.

To everyone else that I have not mentioned, I hope that you are keeping well


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bluesky glad you are feeling well if a little nervous it is understandable. I am fine for a few days after each scan then get worried again!! I let DH take the lead today and look after the twins and me unfortunately by 5pm we had had 1 meal-breakfast out which ds doesn't like and the morning tea things were still in the sink, both kids were tired and hungry and hot. It has taken me 4 hrs to sort it out so I am back in charge tomorrow!!!  I realise why I am not tired in the week now as I sit on my but all the time, I am exhausted today!!! Have had to go out and buy some voluminous dresses to cover the large but and belly today!!!  Good luck for tuesday.


----------



## Martha Moo

clairol said:


> Hello Abroadies,
> 
> Please could you advise names & preferably web links for Clinics in Poland?
> 
> Many thanks for your help and good luck!
> 
> Clairol
> xxxxx


Hi Clairol
these links may be helpful

http://www.invimed.co.uk/warszawa/

http://www.invicta.pl/index.php (this link will need translating)

also check out the poland board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=353.0

Hope this helps

Emxx

/links


----------



## Tinkelbunny

aaagghh I've just typed up a long post and the site link went missing!!!

congrats  Nats!!!

want to say you guys are brilliant very supportive and such an inspiration.

I'm still sick and it's not showing any signs of letting up. DP went to a 'head wetting' came back very caring, i think the penny has dropped that he is going to be a daddy soon.

love to all xxx


----------



## Laura68

Tinks - ah that's lovely about DP!  Glad he's got over it not being two.  One will be handful enough for him!

Nats - Congratulations!  Brilliant news.  Fingers crossed the Hcg keeps rising and we can bring out the dancing bananas.

Jaydi - happy belated birthday!!  What a lovely one you and DH must have had this year.  Hope you got spoiled rotten.  I'm with you on the massive ankles thing .... in the last two weeks, mine just don't seem to go down again overnight.  I wake up and they're swollen, and if  I sit up / walk around, my whole legs swell up.  My ankles and feet look like I'm about 90!  Hideous!  Not complaining though, it's just one of those things.  Lovely you have your bag packed - no, those other fortunate ladies who got pregnant just by looking at their partners will never understand how incredibly emotional all these little stages are for us.  You've only a few weeks to go!!  Hope you've been discussing names.  DH and I have finally settled on our two.... we think!!

Bluesky - not long til your scan!  Fingers crossed you see a nice heartbeat.  

Skirtgirl - I'm sure men do that deliberately so us women don't ask them to do anything!  Not long til you're in your second tri, when you'll get a bit of energy back hopefully!

Bron - sorry to hear you're still struggling with Jake (it is Jake isn't it?  Or have you changed it to Jack?).  sounds stressful hon.  Hope it all settles soon and that DP is being supportive.

Pen - glad the close monitoring is continuing and giving good results.  Good luck this week.  Of course you shouldn't feel guilty - you'eve been incredible throughout this whole rollercoaster of a pregnancy.  Your little one will be just fine.  Enjoy buying the moses basket!  It will soon have a little occupant who never wants to sleep!

I've just got back from a lovely night away with DH.  We decided we should do it while we could.  Treated ourselves to a lovely posh hotel near a river and with some fab views across rolling meadowland.  It wasn't easy for me to walk with my fat legs, but we did a bit of strolling, had a delicious meal, and watched the tennis on telly.  The only thing was we had to swap rooms because our bed wasn't big enough - my bump is really really huge.... people just stare at me now!  I was too self conscious to go in the pool.... So that's it, couple more days and we'll be off to the hospital.  Excited and scared.  And slightly dreading the 400 degree heat!  Bought myself a nice fan to take in yesterday, and hoping I will get my own room.

Lots of love to everyone.

Laura


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to wish Nats all the best for a good HCG today.      
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## nats210

Thank you so much girls second beta now 119 so almost trebled. Fingers crossed it continues.
sorry for the short post at work
nats
xx


----------



## Laura68

Perfect result Nats!!  Congratulations.

       

Bananas etc as promised.

Love Laura


----------



## Jaydi

Nats - fabulous news!!  Huge congratulations 
    
        

Yipeeee!

love Jaydi x


----------



## Skirtgirl

nats great result!!!!!!! you must be relieved. Do you have to have any more bloods done or just wait the agonising wait until the first scan?

Diva sounds like you had a brilliant weekend, great on the weight loss as well!!!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Afternoon lovely abroadies!

Nat sorry I didn’t get a chance to post on your first result but how exciting to be able to properly celebrate now you have had your ‘doubling’ confirmed!  So thrilled for you! Here come the dancers….

                         

Skirtgirl thank you for your kind words, they mean a lot. Hope you and your little one are doing well

Jaydi thank you too for your kindness, am scheduled to go back to the Chiro twice this week but gosh its expensive so don’t think I will be able to have too many sessions.  Hope everything is well with you and fantastic news that you have packed your bag.  Did you find a nice new one especially for the occasion? It’s such a milestone isn’t it, I can understand why it gives a lot of people the wobbles – your NCT chums just cannot even begin to understand I guess.  Here’s hoping for a very quiet and calm last few weeks for you and your DH, you must be so excited – this is about to become a reality! You blubb with joy just as much as you want, Lord knows you must have shed so many sad tears over the years.

Lovely Lexey hope you are doing well, I so enjoy your colourful posts!

Bluesky your message made me well up, thank you so much for being so kind and encouraging. Me and little one (boy  ) are hanging in there and every day is another one we get through together. He makes me chuckle so much with his big kicks and wiggles those make all the horrible leaks and worries bearable. Your worry about not being pregnant is completely normal we all went through that in our early stages. Big hug for you for your appointment tomorrow am sure everything will be just perfect.

Tinks, sorry to hear you are still suffering with the sickness, hang in there it wont last forever and at least it’s a lovely reminder of what’s too come. Lovely to hear your DH is feeling some nice Dtb emotions.

Laura what a lovely thing for you and your DH to do just before the birth of your little girls, I think that was just a fantastic idea. Will be thinking of you in these last two days before you go to meet them. I am so excited for you I cant put it into words. You have been a tremendous support to me and I am going to miss you not being on the boards for a few days if not weeks!  Please know that we will all be with you in that delivery room and cheering for your girls arrival.  Your lives are about to change in the most wonderful way and I am just filled with joy for you. Hope you manage to get some rest and escape the heat for a few hours in these last two days!

DivaB soo envious of you and your G’bury visit what a blast you sound like you had and still managed to loose weight, way to go! Keep up the good work!

We are doing fine, a bit hot and bothered but otherwise leaks haven’t been too upsetting today and managed to do lots of shopping yesterday including getting our beautiful Classic Winnie the Pooh Moses Basket, it’s all so sweet and I am such a softy with all the baby things.  Am going to try to get the nursery in some sort of order over the next couple of days in case my visit to the consultant on Thursday turns into me being dragged in – hopefully it wont!  Until then am grateful for every day we get through and little one is going nuts in my tummy. DH felt a foot last night which was amazing and even got a WOW out of him which is rare as he doesn’t show his emotions much!

LML how are you doing? Crusoe how are you and your little family? Giggles can’t wait to hear news of Zoe. AlmaMay haven’t heard from you for a while, hope all is good with you.  Dawn thinking of you as I am lovely Lesley and Bonnie hope you are finding some peace and quiet at difficult times for you..  Love to everyone else that I haven’t had the chance to mention, hope you are enjoying this mad heat!

Pen
xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello everyone...

Nats - so thrilled to see your last post! Huge congratulations on those great levels!!! 

Bluesky - all the best for your scan tomorrow...  

Jaydi - belated Happy Birthday. Lovely to hear about the hospital bag...

Pen - congratulations on 30 weeks, and getting the nursery together! 

Skirtgirl - you made me laugh about DH being in charge  . I almost have the opposite problem - a VERY domesticated husband - but bordering on OCD! Puts things away before I've used them - arrgh. Currently hoovering around me! Not that I'm expecting sympathy...

Lexey - glad to hear Mum is doing well. 

Diva - glad you had so much fun at Glastonbury!! Like the diet!! 

And Laura - wow - can't believe you will have your girls in your arms the day after tomorrow. So looking forward to hearing all about them, and will be thinking of you all day Wednesday. You've been such a support... I can't wait for Wednesday on your behalf!!

Thinking of you too Dawn, Almamay, Bonnie, Lesley, Crusoe, Giggles and Mandchris...

Will get my ticker sorted as soon as my dates are confirmed - had 3 different dates thrown at me last week, from the sonographer, consultant and midwife, with 10 days discrepancy!! Waiting for some clarification from my own midwife this week! 

Neck is easing up following some acupuncture last Friday - have another session tomorrow.

Best wishes to you all 

LM very hot L...

xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello hot girls!

Why is it when we have a heatwave in this country we also have high humidity to make us all sweaty and thunderstorms so we don't know when we can hang the washing out! why can't we just have nice blue skies and fresh air as if we were in the Mediterranean? It's not fair. Hooray for those of you who actually have blue skies because we haven't up here today  

Nats, so pleased about your blood result!   

Diva, loved your Glasto diet! Bet you did a bit of bopping and with the adreneline flowing too, that's why you didn't put on weight! So glad you had a good time xx

LML, can't wait until you put your ticker up! Isn't it funny that even having had IVF there's still a discrepancy with the dates? I suppose it depends how the baby is growing. Hope you get it sorted soon. DH hoovering is a vision I don't often see (maybe I would if was pg I suppose) but with my DH's ankle still recovering, household jobs are definitely not on his list of things to do!

Laura, this time tomorrow........ I'm so excited for you! I'll miss you on the board, as the others say, you've been such a support to us all. Glad you had such a nice weekend. I'll be thinking about you all day tomorrow, wishing you loads of luck and love   

Lexey, glad your Mum's getting on ok xxx

Some news from me - we've chosen a puppy! We went to see a litter of Cocker Spaniels on Sunday - they were only just over 2 weeks old so had only recently opened their eyes. They were all sooooo cute! We wanted a boy so had 2 to choose from. Luckily, the owner told us that she had someone else to take the one we didn't pick so this made us feel better about choosing one. The mother was really gorgeous and was looking at us as if to assess whether we'd make good parents for her pup. She followed us to the door when we left, leaving her feeding pups to fall off her, so we think she approved! Now we have to wait another 6 weeks until we can collect him so in that time we're going to read puppy books etc and get all the bits and pieces we need. So we're pretty excited! 
DD is 2 weeks away from her due date so it could be happening any time now so I'm on standby. And Jaydi, she also has swollen ankles, so it happens to the younger ones too!
So come the middle of August I'll have a puppy and a grandchild!

Hello to all the abroadies - Bluebell, Jaydi, Pen, Skirtgirl, Bluesky, Tink, Giggly, Alma May, Crusoe, Em, Bron and everyone else

love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Just popped on to send Laura lots of love for tomorrow welcoming your little girls. Will be thinking of you all the time. 

Bluesky - hope your scan goes well today  Thinking of you.

Mrs Bunny - I'm so excited about your puppy. I don't know how you'll be able to wait another 6 weeks! Will they keep sending you photos and updates? Obviously I'm excited about your grandchild too 

LML - maybe it's best if you work out your own dates from EC day and tell them what they are! Otherwise they may tell you you're overdue when you're not. I guess it depends on the day the embie attached too but surely it can't make 10 days difference! Have you seen the FF calculator for dates?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate

Hope your neck gets better soon. But no sympathy for having a DH who hoovers 

Pen - Hope your back will get better quickly and you won't need many sessions. Still compared to treatment this bit is a bargain! And if it means you will be more comfortable then it's got to be worth it.
Thanks for your lovely message. Yes I did get a lovely new bag - I realised the old one was the one I used to go into hospital for the fibroid op and had far too many grotty memories. Now I have a celebration bag.
The first of my NCT friends had their baby at the weekend - wow that makes it all seem more really especially with you Laura having your girls tomorrow. How amazing we had exactly the same ET day and here we are !!
Pen hope all goes well for your consultation on Thurs.

Skirtgirl I love your ticker  Naughty DH not looking after you all properly - i bet he thought he was amazing 

Nats - brilliant news! 

Diva - so glad you had a good time at Glasto. You will have a tent full of babies too very soon I just know it. I love seeing a pile of kids in a wheelbarrow being carried around the site - never mind Bugaboos.

Clairol - hope you have found some info about Poland now.

Lexey - so glad your mum is getting better. That's great.

AlmaMay - hope you are feeling well x x x

I'm feeling fine. Only my legs are sore but really can't entertain the idea of support tights in this heat so have taken Skirtgirl's advice and kept my feet up! Off to find out about washable nappies tonight. Also I'm writing a birth plan and realised I might need one for a c-section too. If anyone has any ideas for making a c-section birth plan I'd love to hear any tips - the hospital leaflet is very dry and I wondered if there are any options along the way.

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello abroadies

This will be my last post for a while I expect!  Thanks so much for all your good wishes.  We are excited and anxious in almost equal measures.  DH is cooking stuff for the freezer, and I'm lying down trying to stop my feet getting any bigger!  It seems unreal that we are almost at the end of the journey - well this bit of the journey anyway!  I hoping DH will post our news when he can and of course I'll be thinking about all of you and hope all is going well for you.

Lexey - can you come and throw a bucket of water over me too?  I'm melting!!  And tomorrow is set to be hotter, and in a boiling hospital!!  Someone suggested I take a hot water bottle and fill it with ice.  Great idea!

Mrs B - ah I love the sounds of your new puppy!  Spaniels are the best.  You both must be so excited. Oh and about your DD too!!  You should have a six week coutdown ticker for the arrival of your pup.

Jaydi - great idea to cover all bases with the birth plan.  I will PM you the one I based mine on -it's a friend's.  I adapted it to suit me and DH.  It'll give you a start anyhow.

LML - defo use your EC date and calculate your due date.  Get that ticker up!!

Pen how lovely you both felt a little foot.  It's funny when you press it and it kind of presses back.

Diva you rock girl!  Glasto and mr Whippy is a great combo.  Glad you are still partying for all of us  

See you on the other side ladies.  

Lots of love 
Laura xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Just a quickie to say I will be thinking of you tomorrow Laura!

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Laura  I hope everything goes fantastically well tomorrow .In just 1 day you will have your girls!! Can you believe it! I am so  excited for you. Just to warn you my legs and feet we not too bad before I had my section thanks to my support tights! but after even with the white stockings they still ended up looking like one of those shuffly old ladies whoes feet spill out of their slippers!!!!

Lexey you naughty girl!!! bet it was such a laugh though, hope your arm feels better soon.

Bluesky thinking of you today hun.

Mrs B how exciting a new grandchild and a puppy!!

Jaydi my birth plan consisted of 1. get them out alive, 2. If they go to scbu DH was to go with them.  and it all went to plan !!  Keep those legs up girl!

LML my dh will hoover but believes it to be a once in a life time job like changing beds and cleaniung loo's!  I used the FF calculater to sort out my edd and the clinic sent me the same date.


Hope you are all ok in the heat.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just a quickie from me,

LM very hot L (gosh that made me laugh  ) you should be telling your clinic the EDD, I certainly did, unless that is they don’t know it was IVF conceived?  I used EC date and worked forward from there and eventually the midwives, sonographers etc agreed, it really isn’t debatable. Hope you are doing well.

Mrs Bunny how exciting! My friend got a Cocker Spaniel puppy a few months back and he is just the cutest thing!  Did they paint his toenail for you so you know which one is going to be yours when you go to collect him?  What an exciting time for you with your grandchild due as well. 

Jaydi glad to hear you are taking things easy and keeping those feet up.  I have just done my birth plan (even though I have little chance of doing it the old fashioned way) and my Doula says it’s good.  We did talk about a separate one for c-section but the main thing for me in that would be that I still wanted my baby to have skin to skin contact straight away if possible and I put in that if for any reason that couldn’t be with me then DH was happy to get his shirt off and do it!  I would be really keen to hear of any other content for section one if you don’t mind sharing? Would be happy to send you a copy of mine too in case there is anything you could use.  Thanks for your kind wishes for Thursday, will of course let you know how we get on.

Laura cannot believe you found the time today to do a post and thank you for your lovely response to my PM too. Sooo excited for you and DH good luck!  

Monitoring went fine today but seem to have been leaking almost constantly since last night which is new (rather than in occasional episodes).  Trying not to freak out completely and overall it’s about the same quantity I guess so maybe just the position baby is in.  Will feel better (I hope) after Thursday’s scan.

Hope everyone is coping in the heat; I just had a lovely mango and orange ice-lolly (only 84 calories!  ) which has helped temporarily.

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to wish Laura all the best and looking forward to hearing about the arrival of your twinnies !

Nats, that's fabby news about your trebling beta.

Love to everyone,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Laura, I hope the best for you,your DH and your 2 gorgeous darling daughters, how exciting, wewill meet them real soon,

I had my scan today, everything perfect, it was fantastic to hear and see the heart beat of my little baby, such a  wonderful experience, I am so happy to have reached this stage and I hope that it continous that way, DH was very emotional and so do I. Wonderful and very happy     

best wishes


----------



## Penelope Positive

Bluesky thats fantastic news!  So pleased you and your DH had the confirmation you needed and felt that wonderful surge of love towards your little one, keep looking after yourself.

Laura all of our thoughts are with you today, have a wonderful wonderful day, we can't wait to hear about the safe arrival of your girls.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Laura - I know you won't be reading this today but I am thinking of you!!

Bluesky - great news!  So glad all is well you must be over the moon 

Pen - hope all goes perfectly tomorrow for the scan and you can have some reassurance that all is well.

Skirtgirl - my friends tell me that old ladies feet are all the rage this summer.    Isn't it the new look?  

Love to all 

Jaydi x


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Laura - Thinking of you today on this fantastic journey and the joy you will have meeting your daughters.  Lots of love.

Nats - I'm so very happy for you.  x

Bluesky - I think seeing the heartbeat was more emotional than the pee stick or betas.  Great news.  

  Hi to everybody else.  I promise a more detailed post soon.  Everything is going well here.  I'm healthy but tired and a little bit hot like the rest of the UK.  I've asked work if we can put a paddling pool in our communal area.  They didn't go for that idea.  Nevermind.  

x


----------



## AlmaMay

Any news from Laura?  

It's all gone quiet.  Have you all melted with this heat?


----------



## Skirtgirl

Alma May  good to hear from you and glad things are going well.

Jaydi old ladies feet are so in you are a trend setter!!!

Pen glad monitoring went well and sorry the leaking is getting worse, hopefully it has settled down by now. Hang on just a bit longer you are doing so well!

Laura cant believe you are a mummy now!!! hope evrything went well and that your girls are doing well.

I finally got a call from the grump midwife and they came out to do my booking in appointment yesterday!!! luckily it was a not so grumpy one! I have huge bruises now where she butchered me to get blood.  She said there was little or no chance of me getting a dating or nucal scan on the NHS due to timing. Even If I did get bone I cant go as I am out for the day on a school trip. So I have booked a private one next friday when I will be just short if 13 weeks!!! hopefully if all is well we might tell a few people then which will be a relief!

I do love the weather but it gets soo hot!


----------



## lovemylabrador

Just checking in if there is any news from Laura yet - oh, the suspense!!!

Bluesky - congrats on your scan and the heartbeat - what a joy  

Skirtgirl - wow, nearly 13 weeks already, what a brilliant milestone 

Mrs Bunny - yeay - puppy!!!!! Hope you are charging up the camera!!!!!! Am very jealous - a spaniel is next on my list...! (Ridgebacks are OFF my list - one pee'd up my leg at the beach yesterday!!)  

Pen - glad last scan was good and todays was too...

I hope all those swollen ankles have settled down!!

best wishes to all...

LM snoring L  xx


----------



## bron11

Nat - congratulations, have a good pregnancy 

Lexey good news your mum on road to recovery - it can be a worrying time.

DivaB - glad you had a ball, I took my kids when they were 3 and 5 and they loved it.  

Pen - your not letting your little one down, you are doing a fantastic job.  It is nice when our partners show their emotions, wish they would do it more often rather than hide them.  Hope your next appointment went well.

Jaydi- it makes things really real when you pack bag and buy items, enjoy and let the emotions flow - well deserved.  Can't really help you with birth plan for c-section, this was never discussed with us, but write down what you would like to happy e.g. having skin to skin contact with you or husband as soon as is possible; ensuring partner kept informed of everything, cutting cord etc.

Bluesky - great news that the scan went well, and your husband and you shared this emotional time - may it continue. 

Skirtgirl - glad the midwife app went well.

Almamay - glad your well, despite hot weather - good idea about pool, bet a man is in charge and not supporting this wonderful decision!!

Mrs Bunny - enjoy the puppy - they can be very naughty but adorable.


Laura - bit late in sending but wishing you all the best for the big day and arrival of your two little girls, thoughts with you all.  Can't wait to hear the news and see some pictures.

Sorry if I missed anyone - hope the weather not too draining on yous - it is pouring down here. Jake (not jack spelling error which i keep making!) had his first holiday - friend allowed us to spend time in his house which is near lakes - sun, some wine and cooking by in-laws also - good time.  He even slept one night for 5 hours but did not go down till 12.30 - home now and he is crying again but this ok.  Some smiles which are brill.

Trying to save to take him to America, my brother in law died so want to see me sister and give her a big hug in person - only found out she was my sister when  my mum died 7 years ago and we have become so close.  Can't wait to see her.

Have to go Jake crying and gradson just arrived for the day - he is sick so hope he keeps the bugs to himself!!

take care all - love bron Jake xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi all

Just to say - I've finally changed my profile picture - it's now our puppy to be, Button!

And I've found a good reason to do a ticker, although it would be better to have the countdown in days - didn't seem to be able to do that. 
I might even get around to putting some pictures in my gallery now!  

It was you Laura who was always asking for pictures, and now you probably won't have time to see them!
Thinking of you xxxxxxxx

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Mrs Bunny Buttons looks so cute!! bet you can't wait to get him home.

Lexey good to hear from you and that your mum is doing well. Bet you get some funky glasses!! enjoy the 9 week holioday you lucky thing.

Bron glad things are going ok with Jake, he will eventually sleep through I promise although my DS is not all that big on sleep and he is 6!!!!

I have a dilema now I have a private nucal booked for friday which is not at the best time and I may need to sort out child care but we would get the results ot once or we have the nhs one and have to wait?? the nhs once is aso more convienient.


----------



## clairol

Hi Em,

Thank you very much for taking the time providing the info. Just what I needed.

Love to all,
Clairol.


----------



## Luisa8

Hi everyone,
Not sure if many will remember me. I feel bad cos you were all so welcoming and then I just dissapearred. Im still lurking about now and again and I couldnt not wizz by to say a MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to Laura on the birth of her twins. It was her who recommended me to this thread.

After the results of my immune tests and with one thing and another I was just finding it too hard to e aroud on FF. The problem for me and DH is we just haven't got the cash for another cycle and the very scvary thing is, that I just don't know when we will have for the moment. Hence me needing a bit of time out from FF. Needed to try and block it all out of my head (try at least )

Anyway. so apart from wishing Laura the very best..... I hope she gets to catch up and read this...Also a big hello to Lexey, Lesley, Diva, Mrs Bunny (I can feel a dog coming on too!!!), jaydi, Almamay, Penpos (you are an inspiration and have been very strong), Bron, Nat (OMG! Thats great news... congratualtions and also big congrats to skirtgirl and any other bfp's I have missed....

Sorry if I've missed anyone else...there's so many. Wishing everyone all the very best.

Luv n hugz
Kath


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hello everyone I'm back   (bet you didnt even realise I had gone). Thursday we had our consultant visit and scan as many of you know and the good news from that is that my fluid levels were up a bit from 4.5cm to 6cm and my Placenta had moved up a bit too and is no longer blocking the OS which is all great news.  Baby is doing well and growing well too so is just under 4lb now which is fab.

The fly in the ointment (and you know there always is one with me) was that I developed a temperature - upto 38.4 so they took me in again on Thursday afternoon and I have just got out.  Am back on anti-biotics but things are starting to settle down now, the risk of course being an infection in the womb and associated threat to baby so they were just being extra cautious.  Temperature is now back down and all looking ok so back to twice weekly visits to AAU and another scan and visit in 2 weeks. Another eventful but successful week all in all!

Will catch up with everyone later or tomorrow but just wanted to say and hello and see if there was any news from Laura.

Quick one for Superted, firstly massive congratulations, secondly, I didnt tell anyone and it was certainly a contributing factor to me coming up high risk (1:4) for downs and getting pushed into CVS so take great care.  You can tell the sonographer/consultant off the record but I wouldnt place bets on them respecting that so its something you need to talk through. By all means PM me for more info and how we handled things and some suggestions if you would like.

Catch up soon.

Pen
xxx


----------



## bron11

Hi all - just a quick visit to see if there was any word from Laura.  Hope things went and going well.

Pen good news that fluid and Placenta  moved not so good temperature up - hope you made the most of your hospital visit and rested while eating loads of ice cream!!! Hope your feeling better now and that you have a more smooth remaining pregnancy.  Lots of kicking?  

take care all , have good weekend Bron Jake xx


----------



## bluesky3443

Hi,

I did a bit of brown spotting last night and stopped very quickly, today I have been ok all the day but approx. 7pm I found  a bit of brown spotting again on the toilet paper, just a very small area, like a penny size. Do you think I should have it check  or shall I wait to see if tomorrow continuous and then go or not go at all as it could be the cyclogest?

Am I been paranoid?  
I hopet that my little lentil is fine and only just growing for me to meet him/her on feb 2010


----------



## Laura68

Hello dear Abroadies

So sorry I haven't had a chance to catch up.  I am still in hospital and have managed to find a network I can log on to for a few minutes.  I know how much I worry when I don't hear from an FF after their due date, so just wanted to junp on to say, we are all fine!  Very happy and overwhelemed to announce the arrival of our girls.  THey are beautiful and sweet and lovely, and the c-section went very smoothly thanks to our wonderful consultant.  Since then we have had to stay in because the twins' blood sugar has been a little low as they were premature officlaly. I was hoping DH would have time to come home and post about us, but of course it has been so very vert hectic!!!  He's been helping so much and not getting hime til after 2 am.  We are lucky to have a side room so he can stay all night if needs be.  

i will post more when I get home, hopefully Monday or Tuesday as things seem to be stabilising.

Hope you are all well and hoping to catch up with a tonne of good Abroadie news next week.

Lots of love to all of you

Laura xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Laura

So wonderful to hear from you
Just logging off, but wanted to say Congratulations on the safe arrival of Sophia and Hannah, i hope that their blood sugars soon sort themselves out and you can all get home and be a family, something you have hoped and dreamed of so long 

Love Emxx


----------



## larkles

Laura-Whoppee doo, Been logging on daily to hear your news!

Congratulations hun on your new beautiful daughters-hope you're recovering ok? 

Sophia and Hannah-welcome to the world precious little one's your in very good hands here  :-

Can I now do my banana's etc   

                           

Love to all

Larkles
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Laura what wonderful news I have been so looking forward to hearing your news.

Massive congratulations to you and your DH and welcome Hannah and Sophia!

                                                                                                

Look forward to hearing all about it later, hope you are having lots of fun getting to know them.

Tons of love and hugs

Pen
xxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Well done Laura! 
                   

Congratulations on the arrival of your girls (what lovely names you have chosen)

I hope you will all be home together very soon and wish you lots of love and happiness.

Love crusoe
xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Many CONGRATULATIONS to Laura and DH!!

         

And a big welcome to Hannah and Sophia - such lovely names for very special girls.

Glad the c-section went well and well done for posting from hospital Laura - we really appreciate it!

Lots of love and hugs to all

Mrs Bunny xxxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Welcome to the world Hanna and Sophia, your mum and dad have been waiting for you as have all your aunties on the Abroadies thread.


----------



## lovemylabrador

Laura - huge congratulations!! So thrilled to hear all is well with you, and looking forward to hearing more about Hannah and Sofia!!!!
                         

Superted - congrats to you as well... no advice, just to say we did tell them about the donor for the nuchal scan, and the results were very low risk, which was very reassuring...

Pen - glad latest scans all good, and temperature ok now... what a rollercoaster you've been on!!

Bluesky - hope all is ok....

All the best,

LML


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to say a really big welcome to the world to Laura's lovely twin girlies, Hannah and Sophia.  I hope that you are enjoying giving them endless kisses and cuddles, and give them some from Aunty Bluebell too if there is a free kissing and cuddling slot !
Love from Bluebell xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Superted, I too told about the donor to the nuchal scan people.  I had all faith that they would keep this info as confidential, and it made the results more valid and realistic.  I didn't get any funny looks or reactions, more like admiration !

Good luck,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Laura it is so great to hear from you  

Wonderful news!!   

Welcome little Sophia and Hannah     What lovely names  

Hope you are all home very soon.  

  

Love to you all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Pen - poor you!   How are you feeling now?  Fancy you being in hospital and none of us knew.  It's a good sign they are keeping a good eye on you though and fabby news that your fluid levels are up a bit.  And your placenta too!  Well done you.  Hope all your monitoring goes well this week.

Bluesky - sorry I missed your post - I hope you are ok with the spotting and it has stopped now.  It's very very common with us ivf girls - 75% chance of some bleeding I think? It's the embie nestling in to our lush wombs and disturbing some blood capillaries on the way. It's not fair we get so worried though is it?  You can go to the EPU for a reassurance scan anytime - some places you can just turn up and others you have to get your GP to refer you. Give the hospital a ring and they'll tell you what you need to do.

Superted - Congratulations on your BFP!  if you don't tell the nuchal scan people about the donor's age then it's probably not worth having the test.  It can give you a very distorted prediction if your age is very different to the donor's and they could worry you unnecessarily - you also don't want unnecessary invasive tests which could harm your baby.  We went privately and told the consultant - actually he asked right away anyway.  But we didn't have anything written in my maternity notes - just that the test had been all ok.  We have found if the doctors hear you have been abroad for ivf they make a guess you had help from a donor even though we know this isn't true for everyone.  We also intend to tell our child about the donor but like you don't want it written all over our records as we seem to be a bit of an interesting case and already get loads of questions from the medics who are curious about it all.  So yes I think you can have the test but ask them to keep the donor details off your notes.

Kath of course we remember you - even with our hormone addled brains    Don't blame you for needing some time out after all you have been through.  Big hugs to you.  Hope everything comes together for you soon. x

Skirtgirl have you decided which scan to go for?  I wonder if they would do anything differently?


Lexey - you are a shocker with your eyes    The magnifying glass was probably a clue    Hope you get used to your new specs quickly - it messes with your brain at first.

AlmaMay - hope all is going well for you    How about a foot bath under you desk?

Diva - thanks for the ice water tip - it does help a bit I think but lately my legs have gone beyond!!  Never thought of an AC unit - enjoy.

LML - hope all is well with you

Bron thanks for your c-section tips - much appreciated.  How great you managed a holiday - hope you can do that again soon.

Mrs Bunny - love your ticker 

I'm doing fine.  Massive sausage legs so even the backs of my knees have swollen and won't bend properly but otherwise I'm feeling good.  We had our last hypnobirthing class this weekend and loved it - our favourite antenatal class by far.  Just hope I get to use it now.  37 weeks on Wednesday and I'll be hoping she makes it out on her own in the next 3 weeks before a planned c-section at 40 weeks +1.

Love to all and extra big hugs and welcome squeezes to Laura and family - how great to be writing that 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

My goodness what a lot of news!! I hope I dont miss anyone out.

Laura           Glad the section went well and that you and Hannah and Sophia are doing well. Beautiful names!!!

Bluesky hope the spotting has stopped now for you, it is such a worry when it happens isn't it. Most girls who do get it seem to be ok though so I am thinking of you and sending you all the best wishes I can.

Jaydi not long now!!! Sorry about the sausage legs but that does make me laugh just the thought!!

Pen glad you little one is doing so well 4 lbs is a brilliant weight. Sorry you have been poorly, are you feeling ok now?

We are going for the NHS scan (still haven't cancelled the private one though)  I am not telling them the donors age and just going to see what result omes out. My gynae who is also my obstetriian knows and  suggested we see what happens and get them to realulate if neessary?? so that is what we are going to do.


----------



## nats210

Superted - congratulations. I told my midwife in confidence and my consultant put in my notes, she was furious and put a white label over his comments for me. Check your notes as they go along.
nats
xx


Laura delighted to see your news congratulations to you all.
xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Superted I like you want to be the one to release any info about the donor to my family if and when I decide the time is right. My consultant said if you mention it if often gets into your notes and although he removes it it only takes a tiny slip up and it is there. So I am planning not to tell. TBH I am mainly going to see my baby again just to check it is still there!! If I was my donors age we wouldn't even get offered testing.


----------



## Jaydi

Superted - I don't know if the Nuffield sent my NT results to my GP.  No one has passed them onto my midwives though.  I agree with Nats it's wise to keep checking your notes as you go along.  One day I found a letter in my file from Mr ******* (who had done my immune tests privately) to my GP and it gave a full description of all the treatment we have had including DE.  I was so shocked.  There was also another useful letter from him describing why I was on steroids and heparin but the first letter wasn't needed at all.  So I carefully removed it.  I don't know how much people read through though.  There was also a note from my GP saying I'd had a hysterectomy in 2004.  I think if someone had read my notes at all they would have picked up on that one??  (It should have said laparoscopic/hysteroscopy).  I think going privately you stand more chance of keeping things private but it's not guaranteed and so keep checking your file.  I've also added letters and things to my file and highlighted them when there is something I want them to see.  The good news is that with a young donor there are unlikely to be any problems at all. It's only because of what we have been through that we worry and want to have these scans.  It's hard to relax isn't it?

Love to all

Nats - hope you're feeling well!

Hope you're having a wonderful time Laura 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone,

Just a few bits from me this afternoon.

Superted, we have been 'talking' but just to add something to something Jaydi said. My clinic (Nuffield in Southampton) sent a letter to my GP after I paid privately for a load of immune tests and I went absolutely ballistic at them. After that they gave me a letter to sign to say that nothing on my file should be shared with my GP and there was a big sticker put on my notes. You can ask for something similar.  Also, when we had our private scans (upto 12 weeks) it was very important that my pregnancy didnt get on my NHS notes as if anything had gone wrong it was our last chance and we were going to apply to adopt.  However if you adopt our council want 12 months after any fertility treatment so we would have had to wait a year. The way I got around this was just refused to give the scan clinic our GP details. I just said I didnt have a GP and used private services if I got ill. They seemed happy with this so its not essential.  You can be suitably vague and just say you dont want any info passed on and refuse to tell them who your doctor is, they cant force you.  Please dont stress yourself too much about this, its your body, your pregnancy and your right to tell as much or as little as you want in these early stages so just do what feels right for you.

Skirtgirl and Jaydi, thank you lovelies for asking after me, I am doing fine now feeling much better in myself thanks to the anti-biotics and lots of rest and temperature has returned to normal.  Back on twice weekly AAU visits for monitoring, weekly bloods and fortnightly consultant/scans so feeling fine and well looked after. Just doing a day at a time but happily hanging in there!  

We had our first ante-natal class last night which was really good. It was the local NHS class but really informative and we even had a hypno-birthing speaker who shared some breathing tips with us, Jaydi I can see the appeal!  We are looking at complications next week and think I might be used as a case study    Can't believe you only have three weeks to go!  It doesnt seem five minutes ago when your MIL was pretending it all wasnt happening!  Hope you are managing to stay comfy with your puffy legs  

AlmaMay how are you doing? We don't hear much from you these days but always think about you especially with just a few weeks for you too now, hopefully you are really believing this now!

Laura hope you are having fun with your girls! LML and Tinks hope your bumps are coming on nicely. Bron great to hear Jake is getting a little bit more snooze time.

Love to everyone else, hope everyone is doing well.

Pen
xxxx


----------



## nats210

Hi
Superted glad to see you have come to a decision, remember it is your pg do what you feel comfortable with. Have a good holiday.

Pen good to see you are feeling better, sounds like they are keeping a close eye on you, Take it easy not too long now! I really enjoyed my classes (NCT) and on sunday we had a birthday party for the 10 2 yr olds from our group. We still see each other which is great.

Jaydi Hope time is flying by for you take care

Laura still on cloud 9, I don't blame you enjoy every precious minute.

Skirtgirl I like your thinking, a peek at bubs is always worth it.

Almamay how you doing? when do you finish work?

Booked my 1st scan for the 15th so not to long to wait now. I did another HPT tonight just reassure myself as my symptoms keep coming & going which I know can be normal, came up straight away so nerves calmed tonight.
Take care ladies
nats
x


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Superted - I'm glad the girls were able to give you advice on the DE issue.  I think it is completely personal the "tell or not to tell" issue and that goes for telling the doctors.  The most important thing is the health of your baby.  Hope the scan goes well. 

Pen - You are doing so well and working like a trooper for your baby.  You are strength incarnate.  I'm so glad that you are being looked after.  xoxox

Jaydi - Hope the cooler weather is being kind to your legs.  I love salt and have been doing my best to avoid it because I've read that your body when it is pg is super good at retaining fluid (Pen is proving that as we speak!) and salt is extra strong right now.  

Mrs B – Your puppy Button is just so adorable!!!!!!!!!  And I love your ticker.  

Lexey – Hope your arm is feeling better.  

Bron – Hope you are able to get Jake a passport so he can go to America with you to visit your sister.  

Skirtgirl – Looking forward to hearing about your scans.  I did both the NHS and the private scan.  

Clairol – Ring me if you want to talk about clinics in Warsaw.  Been a few times for TX, six I think but I’ve lost count.  

Kath – Hope you can enjoy a great adventure on your break.  I think it helps clear your head.

Diva – Your Glasto adventure sounds like great fun.  

Nats – Thinking of you xoxox bet you can’t wait till the 15th.  

Hi to everybody else!

Sorry I’ve not been very good about keeping in touch.  I’ve been busy with work and trying to sort things out in our lives here.  I’ve managed to organise a car with more than two seats.  Yep, sold the Smart Car this weekend.  I actually bought the Smart Car thinking a bit of reverse psychology (only having two seats) would bring us luck and help our TXs work.    I can never forget how desperate I was at times.  

I’m still having problems with my gums.  I keep reminding myself it is normal and I am grateful for all my pg symptoms.  I have developed an abscess on my gum that is pretty bad so I am now on antibiotics for 5 days.  Not thrilled about that but it is important to clear the gum infection up because it can cause problems.  

Besides the on going gum thing I’m feeling quite well.  I’m still sleeping well and very grateful for that.  Still loving feeling the baby move.  I’ve packed my hospital bag but haven’t done much more to prepare.  I finish work on 17 July.  I can’t wait to finish work because I am SO over it.


----------



## Skirtgirl

Well I had my scan this morning and bubs was still in there waving and wriggling!!! The sonographer was just explaining how she might not get a reading if the baby wasn't in the right position when she got the view on screen and low and behold bubs was in the perfect position and stayed still!!! she said it was the perfect baby and could her trainee have a go!!  I was soooo proud!! The reading she got she said was good but I have to wait until next week to find out the risk figure. I gave them my age and not the donors so am hoping for a good result.
To celebrate I have bought a pair of materninty jeans as the hair band on my normal ones if stretched to the limit.

Alma May not long until you give up work!! then you can have some lovely quiet time at home to yourself before becoming a mummy. It is reassuring to feel your baby moving isn't it, I cant wait to feel mine. Hope the gum infection improves quickly for you , it sounds painful.

nats great news you have a scan booked, hope it comes round really soon for you. I have to say that I had no typical symptons at all with this pregnancy so have worried for the last 3 months but the baby is still there doing well so dont panic about symptoms.

Pen glad you liked the Antenatal classes, I hated mine and dh had to bribe me with pizza every week when they were over just to get me there. I think it was because I was having twins and they kept saying 'This doesn't apply to you'  it is supposed to be good for the social network for afterwards as well.

Jaydi, hope you are resting those sausage legs and generally spoiling yourself.

Superted when are you having your nucal?  Enjoy your holiday!!


Just a quick question, at the scan today they edd they gave me was different to the one the clinic gave me ( they said I was 13 weeks) which one did you use I know it doesn't make much odds as the baby will come when it comes.


----------



## Skirtgirl

I had the nucal fold measured which she told me then and there although the number didn't mean anything to me she said it was good. Then some bloods done, tbh not sure what they were fro as communication wasn't good as they were really busy and I had a student doing me!! But they did ask about Edwards and about Downs in the family. They also asked how old I was at' harverst' which made me laugh but I shaved off a year!!  Apparently they do some magic sums and give you an estimated risk, any thing bigger than 1/250 is good. Anything less than that and you get the chance of another blood test at 15 weeks.  I think it is up to 13 weeks and 6 days. I would push if you have time to make sure you get one booked in. Saying that I was lucky and I was only put forward last wed and they phoned on the friday with a choice of 2 dates. I guess it depends where you are and what the facilities are like near you.  Have a fab holiday!!


----------



## bron11

Laura - Glad the section went well and that you and Hannah and Sophia are doing well, hope you are managing to get some sleep and not too sore.

Alamay - going to get Jakes passport sorted tomorrow although he will not look the same as his photo when it comes time to fly.  Take it easy not long to go now.

Jaydi, Pen - hope you are both resting too and looking after bumps.

Nats - glad scan went well - did you get a picture?

Have to go again, everytime I come on here Jake wakes up - sorry if i left people out.  Bron


----------



## Newday

I went see Dr Gorgy today in London. on the way out i fell  i have broken my wrist! may not be able to have fet in August now!

Dawn


----------



## HEM

Dawn - sorry about your wrist, hope you have a speedy recovery and hope that it does not upset your plans for FET

Helen


----------



## bluebell

Oh Dawn so sorry to hear that.  What does the clinic say?  Maybe I am naive, but I can imagine that it will still be possible ... you jsut have to go over with a pot / sling on your arm, and be extra careful.  Could someone fly over with you to the clinic to help you carry things etc ? 
Sending you loads of love and hope you are not in too much pain,
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Dawn, so sorry to hear that you've broken your wrist. Bluebell's suggestions for getting help are good. Is it a bad break? I suppose you never know how long it will take to recover but you do have a few weeks. I guess if you didn't go in August you'd have to wait until half term? That would be tough. Was your appointment with Dr Gorgy helpful?  

Superted, enjoy your holiday and those cream teas! 

Pen, sorry to hear you were in hospital but glad you've recovered and that things are going ok again now. So glad you like your antenatal classes and lucky you having a hypnobirthing speaker! From what Jaydi tells me it sounds really good and I especially like it because they recommend reflexology for relaxation. I'm going to try and give that to my DD when she's in labour - my tutor has lent me a really good book to use. These antenatal classes seem to vary so much. My DD didn't think hers were much good and none of them kept in contact. Hope you make friends with the people at your class.

Skirtgirl, lovely news about your scan.  A 'perfect baby' eh? That's just great. xx

Alma May, good to hear from you, I've been wondering how you're getting on. Sounds like you've been busy organising things. Hope you're enjoying the new car (if that's possible with a bump!) Only 6 days left of work! 

Nats, good luck for your scan on 15th  

Lexey, hope you like your news glasses - well, if they help you to see properly you must like them  

Kath, I remember you too. Hope your time out helps you in whatever way you need it to help you x

Big hi to everyone else - LML, Bluesky, Bron, Jaydi, Bluebell, Crusoe, Laura & family, Em, Diva, Tinks and all the lovely abroadies

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Dawn I am so sorry to hear of your fall. What bad luck. I hope you got some answers from Mr Gorgy?? I am sure you would be able to do treatment if you feel up to it.


----------



## bluesky3443

Dawn, I am so sorry of you fall, you did no need the extra problems at this time so close to start a FET, but hopefully eveerything will be sorted for you andyou can do that FET in august,


----------



## Laura68

Evening Abroadies

I have been trying to keep up with all your news, but not had any time to actually post, so this is just a quick one to say thank you all for your good wishes and lovely words.  DH and I really appreciate it all.

Dawn - so very sorry to see your post.  You really do have more than your fair share of mishaps, on top of everything else you have to deal with - snow, chicken pox and now a broken wrist.  Sending a massive   and hoping you recover enough not to miss your next FET.  What did Mr Gorgy have to say anyhow?  Are you considering having more intense immune treatment?

Kath - it was great to see your post.  I've been wondering for ages how you are.  THe money issue is always huge with IVF isn't it, on top of all the worries we all have.  I hope you find a way of getting the funds together so that you can have another go with all the right drugs to support you.  It could make all the difference.  In the meantime, hope you have lots of fun times with dh.  

Pen - sorry to hear about your latest scare. At least all that monitoring is really working now and it's great about the fluid level going up.  your bubs is doing so well. And your ticker is charging along.  So nearly there.  It makes it all more real when ante natal classes start.  And of course it's quite funny to be in a room with so many other balllooning women! When I was in the maternity ward, two of my classmates were there too and it was lovely to see them and their little bubs.  Both had to stay in for a few days due to small issues with the babies, so we'd pop round to each other's beds for a natter.  I'm sure we'll stay in touch.

Superted - congratulations!  Lovely to see your happy news.  Glad the girls have all given you reassuring advice about scans and donor issues.  I was completely up front with all my docs, sonographers etc etc - for me, I just thought, why not? I want the correct readings at every stage.  It's completely personal choice though and you must do whatever you want.  I would say that all the people I encountered competely took it in their stride - I was never ever made to feel like an oddball, or pitied or anything.  When we were leaving the hospital on Monday, we nipped in to see the lovely guy who scans all the twins - he said "ah thyey are the perfect combination of both of you!" so I don't think he even rememebered we had used a donor, which was lovely!

Skirtgirl - what a great compliment about your baby. Glad you've been celebrating with some maternity clothes!

Nats - the scan will be here before you know it and you'll see your little wriggler how exciting.

Jaydi my cycle buddy!  Not long to go before your lovely daughter enters the world.  I promise you, all those nasty niggly side effects of pregnancy do go immediately you have your baby - I haven't had the slightest bit of acid indigestion since, and that's after having it for nearly 6 months non stop!  I do still have slightly puffy feet, but my legs look thinner than before.  Very strange!  

Bluesky - hope the spotting has calmed down and you're doing well.

LML - how's your bump looking?  You are so far along now, time really has flown.

Mrs Bunny - I was more excited about your post than anything else!  That is definitely the cutest most adorable puppy I've ever seen.  I bet you can't wait to get your hands on him!  You're both going to get so much enjoyment out of him.  Good luck for your DDs birthing day.  It must be soon?

Diva - loved all your Glasto exploits.  Hope you've plenty more adventures planned before you go off to Athens.

Bron - hope you get your trip sorted hon.  And that little Jake is doing well.

AlmaMay - hope your gums clear up.  Pregnancy has a terrible effect on our teeth generally.   It's lovely feeling the baby move isn;t it.  Make the most of it - I miss it hugely now my girls are out!  I find my hand resting on my stomach without realising I'm waiting for the usual kicks.  

Blubes - I have passed on all your kisses and cuddles to H and S!  They say thank you.

Lexey - thanks for your good wishes!  Hope you are well too.

We are all doing fine - the days pass in a blur and of course being up half the night has made my brain turn to soft cheese, but the girls are so sweet and lovely and we feel very lucky every minute of every day.  I have managed to put a photo up in the gallery for new arrivals if anyone wants to look.  They do look a bit different to each other still, but are getting more and more identical as the days go by, so DH is worrying about how we will tell them apart...

Anyway girls, it's way way past my bedtime.... I have two hours sleep ahead of me til next feed time.... if I'm lucky!

Lots of love to all of you.

Laura


----------



## Laura68

Diva it was Indecent Proposal - and yes, I reckon with your spirit, Robert Redford will definitely pop up and offer you a million, which will cover all manner of fertility treatments, past and present.  I just wanted to say you are amazing - you say how sad you are, but you are still full of humour, and I know that's what has got you through all this time.  I hope this new clinic provides you with the lifeline you deserve.  Yes it's a shame you won't be with Penny, but it's great you are prepared to go to the best clinic for your particular issue.  The Americans are far ahead of us Euros for sperm DNA stuff - I remember reading about it because my DH also got tested.  His results cam back at the high end of low, so he was borderline and it was treatable with 3 months of selenium and vit E (I think).  So is the plan that your DH takes lots of vits etc and then will you have ICSi or something?  Anyway, I can see you two partying it up in Las Vegas - IVF?  What IVF?  THey won't be able to get you away from all the fun at the casinos.  Good luck Diva.  You so deserve this to work.   

Laura xx


----------



## Penpot

Hello all

Just wanted to say hi and send good vibes.

Pen glad all is going well. How are you doing Lovemylabrador?

Just a quick update - have been off the website for a while as I'd been having problems with what I thought were too many hormones (sore boobs etc). Turned out I had a lump which the docs wanted to investigate. Had a biopsy a couple of weeks ago and had to wait for results. Got them on Weds and have to say I've never been so glad to hear the word 'benign' in all my life. 

Strangely, as a result, all my doubts about ED have flown swiftly out of the nearest window and am now gagging to get going with Penny at Serum, although it might not be til after her hols in Aug. 

Anyhoo, wishing you all well and have a lovely w/e. 

Penpot x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Afternoon all,

Sorry been a bit slack again this week with posting, am still struggling with this awful leaking and starting to get angry at it. A couple of times this week it has been such a flood it has soaked through my pad and knickers (sorry if tmi!) and its so distressing.  It made me laugh at our ante-natal class this week when the midwife said “if your waters break in a department store or supermarket make sure they know about it as they will send you a hamper” I could make a living at the moment out of just walking around for a few hours!  Joking aside it is really upsetting as every time it happens I worry that little one doesn’t have enough but I guess as long as I keep leaking it’s a sign that its continuing to top up, I just wish I could get a break from it for a few days and be able to go out with confidence.  I’m sorry to moan, I know in the scheme of things this is such a small thing to have to put up with in return for my baby but I know you will understand its still hard some days.

Penpot lovely to hear from you, I had wondered if you had made any decisions. Glad to hear your biopsy was all clear and you are going to Dr. Penny, you will be in great hands.

Laura lovely to see you back on the boards, lordie how do you find the time!  The photo of your girls is just beautiful, what were there weights if you don’t mind me asking?  Hope you and DH are having lots of fun although you must be exhausted.  Are you feeding them yourself?  How are you getting on, do tell would love to hear more you are such an inspiration.

DivaB you are such a love. Despite all your pain you still find time to smile and make me lol with your posts. Many of us know so well what its like to find out how much time, effort and money has been wasted on cycles that would never have worked and I too have felt angry at times. The main thing to remember though is that however we get our answer and whatever it costs emotionally and financially we would do it all over again to have our much longed for child.  Hopefully some of the things we learn and share will help others push for more answers.  I wish you tons of luck with your new regime and clinic and truly pray this is the answer for you.  Sending you lots of love

Dawn sorry to hear of your fall!  Hope you are doing OK. What did Dr. Gorgy have to say?

Mrs Bunny the picture of your puppy makes me smile every time I see it, bet you cannot wait!. 

Bron hope things are ok with you?  Your little Jake is certainly keeping you busy! 

Nats, fingers crossed for your scan on the 15th, not long to go now.

Jaydi, LML, Skirtgirl and AlmaMay hope you are enjoying this cooler weather its a bit kinder for sleeping but I miss the sunshine and would happily trade back for the 30 degree heat.  Hope you and your bumps are all doing well, sure I have missed someone there? Sorry if I have! Blame my preghead!

That’s about it from me, having a quiet weekend but hoping to finish the nursery off. We have another consultant visit on Thursday and he may take me in and make me stay there as we hit the 32 week milestone tomorrow but hoping to stay out for a couple more weeks yet so it will be nice to get things finished and I guess pack ‘the’ bag.

Have a lovely weekend whatever you are doing lovely abroadies.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Laura your girls are so gorgeous.  You're doing amazingly posting already - no sign of cheese for brains   Hope you're having a lovely time even though it must be hard work too.  Your ticker is so beautiful.

Pen poor you having this constant worry. Even though you know you're doing well it's just not fair is it?  And then other people complain about being pregnant - they have no idea.  And yes of course you will put up with it to have your baby but it still must be pretty hard - not really a small thing.  My legs are sore and that really is a very small thing to put up with and I'd gladly go through it to have a baby but I can't imagine living with constant stress like you have been.  Glad you are enjoying your antenatal classes - how brilliant you had a talk about hypnobirthing.

Dawn can't believe what has happened!  I hope you are ok and it will heal quickly and even in plaster it won't delay your cycle.  I hope you get your results from Dr Gorgy soon and you can make a plan.

Diva big hugs to you.  Great news that you have found an expert in Dr Sher.  I'm crossing everything for you.  I can really feel for you grieving over all those wasted years and all that heartache.  It is so sad.  Well done finding the best place to go now.  

Mrs Bunny your piccy of Button is gorgeous. I bet you just can't wait to bring him home.  I thought it was the Emperor's New Clothes when everyone could see Button's piccy except me but it turns out my computer wasn't going and getting the new pic properly and was still using the Bunny picture, maybe it thought it was the same file name or something.  I had to click on Empty Cache and make my computer go and look properly!  Maybe that's what's happened to you as well Diva?

AlmaMay what rotten luck getting the abscess.  I really hope it has cleared up now it must be miserable having that.  Thanks for reminding me about salt - I'll keep an eye on my intake.  Hugs to you buying a two seat car - i can really relate to that - we need to give ourselves a hug don't we. x x x  Hey just one more week of work - Yay!

Superted my midwife wrote ivf in bold too.  She didn't ask anything else though.  I agree with you though that my GP has been really helpful with meds etc and wouldn't have done if I hadn't explained everything.  He's been really supportive thank goodness.  Have a great holiday in Cornwall.  I've been doing pregnancy yoga and it's great.  My chiropractor recommended pregnancy aqua aerobics but I didn't sign up for it.  Just walking the dog each day was good for keeping fit too - she's not one to dawdle. 

Nats good luck for your scan in the week - that isn't long now.  It's quite early for symptoms isn't it - so don't worry about that at all.

Skirtgirl great news about your scan.  What a perfect bubs posing for the screen.   For the EDD I would work it out yourself from the egg collection day - there is a calculator on FF.  It might make a difference later on if they say bubs is overdue when you know that can't be right.  You don't want to get induced early or anything.  It's just that happened to someone on my NCT who was sure of her dates but the hospital never agreed and she was induced but once the placenta was delivered the midwife said no way was that an overdue baby.  Anyway I'm sure a few days doesn't make any difference - hers was out by 2 weeks!

Bron hope all is well with you and little Jake.

Bloobs and Helen hope all is going well for you both.

Bluesky hope you are feeling well.

Penpot so sorry to hear what you have been through.  Thank goodness you've had the all clear.  Good luck for going to Serum very soon.

Lexey I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.  You take care.  Thanks for the hugs 

Me?  I'm doing fine although extremely bruised bladder now which is pretty miserable.  Baby's head is down which is good but my bladder is stuck to my uterus with endo and I'm really feeling it now as her head pushes away down there.  Otherwise I'm feeling really well and so grateful for that.  Had a scan in the week and all is well but she's a bit big - 39 weeks size at 37 weeks.  Better than being too small though surely.

Love to all.  Have a good weekend

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Thanks Sexy Specsy Lexey - wise words 

x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Evening all,

Hope you have had a good weekend! The sun came out here today which was nice and I managed to get out in the garden and do a bit of pottering around.

Lexey lovely to see your colourful posts, thank you for your kind words am doing my best to hang in there!

Jaydi, thank you for being so lovely, I feel bad complaining but its lovely you can understand. I am sorry you are suffering with your swellings, and now your bruised bladder ouch! hope you are managing ok. Not long to go now! When I had my last scan the sonographer said its not an exact science and they are frequently out with their predicted weights so I wouldn’t worry and even if she is big that’s a great start, although maybe a bit sore for you  

Laura thank you for your PM, have sent you one back  

Hope everyone else is doing OK, has anyone heard anything from Giggly as to how she is getting on?

LesleyJ hope you are still lurking out there somewhere, sending you lots of love.  Crusoe hope you and your family are doing well, Bonnie same with you and hope you are managing with everything you have to cope with OK.

Lots of love to everyone else including LML, Tinks, Bloobs, AlmaMay, Skirtgirl, Penpot, Larkles and Dawn have a good week!

Pen
xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello lovelies,

Just been catchinhg up with you after a lovely few days in Scotland with DH, really lucky with weather, and dh treated us to a seaplane to Mull - it was AMAZING flying over the lochs and mountains!! Both feeling very chilled out now...

Almamay - sympathise with the gums - my dentist is 4 hours drive away, as we move so often, and havent managed to coordinate appointment since pg... I too am enjoying baby moving, gone from a tickle to a shove, dh felt it last week too! We are also reluctantly contemplating bigger car, especially with labrador who already takes up the boot! I always wanted to have a drive in a SMART car - they look such fun!

Skirtgirl - really lovely to hear about such a great scan - congratulations! If you have found maternity jeans that don't fall down, let me know! We have had the EDD discrepancies too, 3 different dates in one day, with 10 day difference... I just found it annoying, because every day passed so slowly for me as I counted off the first 12 weeks - am going to stick with the dates I'd been working on all along, as advised here... I too am off to Cornwall with friends next week - can't wait! 

Nats - EVERYTHING crossed here for scan!!!!!

Laura - great to hear from you - amazing you have found the time! I've been wondering how identical the girls were - am going to check out your piccy now...

Mrs Bunny - I too couldn't see your puppy pic... will have another look, as puppies make me go all goo-ey! ...  I keep winding dh up that once we have got to grips with baby (!), we'll start thinking about another pupster!!! 

Bron - how cute, a passport for Jake!! 

Dawn - ouch - sorry to hear about the wrist... hope its not too painful, and tx can go ahead soon...

Lexey - hope you are getting used to the specs! You can get great ones these days, not like the ones I had to wear when I was younger!

Jaydi - have you found time speeding up as you get nearer d-day? Great news about your scan!!!

Diva - sorry its been so hard for you... sounds like Vegas will give you much better chance though, which is exciting, yes? It was such a relief to us with our last tx to know we stood a much better chance... keeping everything crossed! Maybe you can win back all that IVF money! 

Penpot - what a stressful time for you - glad it has worked out ok, and that you are feeling good about the DE route... again, as above, we definitely felt more excitement than we had with previous IVFs, once we were underway with our DE tx, knowing that we had a realistic chance of success... and it turned out to be justified... GOOD LUCK!!

Pen pos - really feel for you with all the leaking, so unfair. Definitely think you deserve a hamper out of it! Thinking of you... 

Thanks for everyone's thoughts - yes, bump is bigger than boobs now, as dh pointed out at the w/e!  Am feeling good, enjoyed relaxing few days with dh, now trying to psyche myself up for a swim, though a snooze on the sofa is also tempting! 

Best wishes to everyone else - thinking of you Kath, Mandchris, Lirac...

LML  xxx


----------



## larkles

Hello my lovely Abroadies, 

Haven’t been neglecting you-reading up here and there when I get the chance, so long one coming up to make up for it!! Please note that I started this last week and thought I’d better post it now before got stale, so please understand if I haven’t read all your news, will try better in future  

Pen-wonderful to hear you felt your baby kicking, you must be in heaven, so glad to hear you’re keeping your fluids up, I wait in anticipation to hear your news, it’s so nerve racking being an IF mum. Sorry to hear you’ve been in hospital lately but am really glad to hear they are looking after you   Glad to hear you’re enjoying your anti natal classes, there’s one very chilled baby waiting there for you xx

Bron-sorry to hear you’re suffering with feeding Jake, it must be so worrying for you with him not sleeping/feeling happy, I hope your health visitor can give you some words of wisdom-keep us updated   Hope you have a lovely holiday

Izzy-big hugs for you and dh and new arrival

Laura-You too-hope you’re enjoying your new precious bundles

Jaydi-Wow I can’t believe how quickly time has flown, I think you’re next on the Abroadies list correct me if I’m wrong, sorry to hear you’re legs are bloated-is that the right saying? Think it’s nicer than what you called them    Hope you got your list sorted out, so exciting 

Mrs Bunny-I love “Buttons” what an appropriate name, he looks gorgeous and know he will be spoilt rotten, such a sweetie and your daughter just about to give birth, that would be pretty emotional for you  

Skirtgirl-It’s lovely to see your ticker that you’re over the 12 week mark already, good to hear your nuchal scan went well

Lexey-Hello my lovely, seeing you’re getting busy building your nest for next year, brilliant, I can’t wait to hear you’ve got what you wanted   

Divab-Shucks hunnie, I really resonated with what you said “all the diet and supplement ideas we have been doing for years and feel really sad at how we have wasted these years , all the thousands of pounds and I feel even more gutted at how I have wasted my eggs” I felt the same too as most I think have done, it’s just one shocker after another, I hope your new dr in Las vegas turns the point for you both-as you said “Viva Las Vegas”      For DivaB 

Dawn-How did you manage to break your wrist coming out of the dr’s?? Who were you looking at across the road to make you slip?    -was it raining at the time? Seriously now, I 
hope you’re not in too much pain but can imagine it wouldn’t be very nice. Perhaps dh can wangle a couple of days off this time so you can still go for your transfer? If not am sure you will get lots of help whilst on your journey out there, I can image Stepans face when he sees you!!   

Rsmum-how’s you and your precious girls? 

Almaymay-Aww lucky you giving up work for an indefinite time, it sounds like it’s what you need, am finding work very tiresome myself and keep asking for a new direction, maybe I’ll find it someday-couldn’t come soon enough   

Bonnie-Hope you’re okay xx

Crusoe-How’s your little Man, is he driving you mad yet? 

Bluesky-Hope your spotting has eased, as other girls have said it defiantly sounds like implantation, when do you see your dr next? 

Bluebell-hope you're well

LML-Seaplane in Mull sounds wonderful, good to hear you had a good break, last time and only time I went in a seaplane was in Cornwall for a round the coast with dh, I thought I would be ok but ah no had total panic attack-Dh loved it though… 

Hello to Gigglygirl, Sasha, Roze, Ms Minerva, Lirac, Penpot, Nats, Kath, Superted, HEM, Clairol, hope all is well with you all

My news
Life is really going very quickly, a bit sad I don’t have another cycle to look forward to but is good to get away from it all for a little while-at least I know the clinics abroad allow tx up to a good old age (50) so not too worried about taking a year off!! 

I’m so sorry for bursting in-in excitement when everyone was in deeper need than me, we have talked long and hard but we’re still not quite ready for the big deep step into surrogacy, I think they are fantastic people and really hope that everyone is happy in their choices, am being quite selfish in saying I want to experience My baby in my tummy, feel the kicks, being sick (?) and ultimately giving birth or cs if needed

I know it’s not a bed of roses but I still want all the experiences, maybe one day!

My lovely “Larkles” (cat) had a check up at the vet last week, he’s on the borderline for a thyroid problem, treatment is one pill for the rest of his life, he’s 17 now-last test done 6 months ago he was on the border of 52 with 55 being the start of a problem. I used a different vet that I found close to me-less stress taking them in the car for 8 miles and back rather than one, she was lovely and really down to earth. When she listened to his heart I asked how it was, she was laughing and said I can’t hear his heart, he’s purring too loudly-lovely. He’s never done that with any vets, he usually hisses (who wouldn’t!) Anyway I got the results today, his reading was 219  she told me to start tablets straight away, but me being me   asked her what she thought of alternative healing ie flower essences, as some of you might know I do flower essences, she said she had an open mind and was willing for me to dose him for one month with my therapies then bring him in for another test and see the results. Later that afternoon I rang my previous vet to ask what his last test date was, confirmed 6 months prior, I then told him of his results and what I was planning to do, he said I was “barking” mad to do that and get him onto the pills as soon as I could. I thought long and hard about this, however I wouldn’t of taken Larkles to the vet until his annual booster was due so that would’ve been another 6 months, he shows no signs of tiredness, he wants to eat more but that’s normal, we give him tiny portions throughout the day, as he never finishes a plate, we give him fresh cod, chicken etc so not just a cat food tin. Anyway sorry for waffling on, as many of us know our furbabies whatever they may be, are part of our family if they be our children, grandparents etc I’ve had cats all my life that are so different and when they depart, it’s the same as losing a family member 
I’ll keep you updated here and there, especially when the month is over, then I’ll probably regret writing this, nevermind, that’s just me getting some stuff off my chest, so to speak, I can’t bear to lose my best friend and am determined to prove my old vet wrong

Viva Larkles-both of us      

xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Larkles, how lucky is your sweet cat to have you as a family member !  I know exactly what you mean - my two fluffablls are part of my family too.  Sounds like you have found a great new vet.  You old one is probably smarting coz you have dumped him for a new model !

Pen Pos, well done for keeping strong through all the leaking.  Your babe will be in your arms soon.  Hope you get oodles of hampers and free nappies.

Laura, kisses to the girls.

Sexey-specs, hope you are enjoying yer new power vision !  I owe you a PM.

Mrs Bunny, kisses to Buttons when you see him next.  Give him a kiss fro me jsut on that little cute splodge on top of his head.

Dawn, how is the arm ?  Have you made the decision yet about going ?

Hugs to all the pg ladies and to everyone else having tx.  Sorry I have missed loads of people.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## pinkflowers

Hi

Sorry to gatecrash your post but is there any news from Jaydi? I know she posts on here and wondered if her little one had arrived?

love pinkflowers xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Pinkflowers - I'm still here.  Just a bit poorly right now - have a kidney infection and been in hospital a couple of days on iv antibiotics.  It's all clearing up well but I'm feeling sorry for myself.  Off to see the midwife in a bit.

Sorry no personals today but love and hugs to all  

Jaydi x


----------



## nats210

We saw 1 gorgeous little heartbeat this morning, everything looked good on the scan dated at 6 + 4 weeks. I can't believe we have been so lucky now only another 34 weeks to go!

Jaydi you take care, sorry to hear you haven't been well.

promise to catch up on personals later

Nats
xx


----------



## pinkflowers

Oh Jaydi

You poor thing, hope you feel better soon

lots of love

pinkflowers xxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all,

Larkles - sorry to hear Larkles is poorly and keeping everything crossed for your furbaby - my DH says I love our furbaby more than I love him... its a close thing! 

Jaydi - hope you are feeling better and midwife appointment goes well

Nats - that SOOOOOO exciting!! Isn't it AMAZING, to see that heartbeat in so tiny a thing...  

Mrs Bunny - finally saw the photo of Button.... just gorgeous!!!!!!

DivaB - wow, what an amazing few months you have coming up... Hope the work and the treatment go brilliantly, and that you and DH cope ok with being apart. Makes the being together all the better...

Best wishes to all... Off to start a big pile of ironing, sigh.... 

LML  xx


----------



## bron11

Jaydi - sorry to hear you have been unwell, look after yourself and bump - not long now for you, AlmaMay and Pen - how exciting.

Pen hope you are having a break from leakage and stil being well monitored.  

Nats fantastic news about scan - enjoy rest of your pregnancy

DivaB - your fsh levels look good - mine were 16.5 at the highest and in the end managed to get pregnant so hopefully the next treatment will work for you and DH.  Fingers and everything else crossed for you.

Lexey, Bluebell, Pinkflowers, etc hope you are keeping well and that weather not annoying you all too much.

Jake got his firsts jabs today - feeling sorry for himself now - horrible to see them in pain.  He is putting the weight on, very long - apparently only 2 out of every 100 babies are this long for age 90cms.  His feeding still not the best, my milk supply seems to be drying up esp during the day but struggling on.  Could not go back to work without switching to fomula as not able to express more than enough to make a 4oz bottle in a 24 hour period.  Still not heard about kidney scan results so will try and get hold of consultant to see what results were.

Any how keep well everyong, Bron Jake xx


----------



## larkles

Evening all

Aww Jaydi-Just what you don't need when you're so close, I really hope you're feeling better, what with your bruised bladder and now with a kidney infection    hope the nurses are looking after you and bubs extra special    

DivaB-What a lovely post, I can feel your excitement, really hope your new job goes well-good that you can get work where you're having your treatment, as you said dh can watch cricket   laughed at that as a mutual friends parents are coming out tomorrow from australia for a months holiday and have bought tickets for the cricket which i believe starts tomorrow-and as dh said gleamingly the next 4 days are due to rain and you can't get refunds if they don't play-what a meanie he's only jealous he can't go   

Almaymay-hope you're holding up okay, sorry to hear you've got gum problems, hope you're feeling better. When's your due date? Have you got everything organised, nursery etc? 

Penelope Positive-that name makes me laugh these days, you certainly did get a positive didn't you   lovely, hope you're holding up okay ? 

Viva L’abroadies!

Larkles
xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi ladies hope you are all keeping ok 
Hi Wondering if anyone can help me , i am doing icsi in northern ireland at the minute ec is on 28th 
but i have started thinking if it doesnt work this time what will we do then , i was looking at the possibilty of going abroad for the next one as the price over here is not cheap i have payed 5000 pounds so far , i know its silly thinking it wont work when i am only half way through tx but i cant help it   
Can anyone suggest a good place to have tx and the prices also the how many embrios they let you put back , at the min it looks like i am only getting one if they are good grades and two if there not , cant help thinking i would have more of a chance with more embies put back any feedback would be fantastic 
Sweetchilli xxxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Hi ladies,

I have not posted for few days but I have been reading you,

Pen I hope that the leakage has finally stopped and you are enjoying the antenatal classes very much

Bron, I hope Jake start feeling better tomorrow and it is only for today due to the vacination.He is really long, he can be the next Michael Jordan star..............

Larkes, Ihope that your furbaby is better and your approach works

Diva, your plan seems so good, I hope that your new job is everything that you want and most of it that the tt is successful.

Jaydi, I am happy to hear that you are feeling a bit better but ofcourse you dont need any of this so close now.

Nats, the scan where you hear the heart beat is fantastic and exciting....
Lexey, you are always so positive and sending us the best vibes going, very encouraging

Sweetchilli, you are on the middle on tt, please try to be positive and have good thoughs for this ICSI, you'll see it might work and you dont need to go abroad.

I finally went to emergency gynecological unit at St Thomas on sunday to look at my discharge, they said that everything look fine but  to have a scan the following day, so monday I saw my little lentil again much more formed and heart beating well, they said everything fine, so I hope that everything keeps on going on fine until feb 2010.

Best wishes to everyone else that I have not mentioned but I think about you all

S


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning abroadies,

Not feeling so great today but wanted to have a quick catch up as there is quite a lot going on with some of you.

Bluesky and Nats great to hear your little ones are coming on so well, its always so scary at that early stage but you are both doing great. Continue to look after yourselves and take things easy.

Sweet Chilli treatment abroad is not an easy option. Coordinating the travel, tests, meds etc all add to the intensity but it is an answer for many of us. Personally I went to Spain and did get my much longed for BFP but not until after 9 attempts in total and many of the abroadies have had more than me and not been so lucky as yet. With the credit crunch the Euro is week too which has made what were once attractive exchange rates pretty non existent now so there is a lot to consider. Having said that the wait for donors is considerably shorter, the protocols (in my opinion) often better and they are more open to suggestion. The NHS and clinics in the UK are not so open to issues like immunology and less interested in investigating possible issues. Most clinics abroad will happily transfer 2 embryos, I actually was allowed 3 but that was because it was our very last attempt and they didn’t want the 3rd to be wasted but that is rare. There are some very bizarre clinics that allow more but I wouldn’t recommend it - it only takes one at the end of the day.  Anyway I hope that is of some help and I also hope you wont need to go abroad and will have a successful cycle this time around.  Do send me a PM if I can help.

Larkles, I always liked my screen name too, it started as a reflection of my attitude and then ended up reflecting my status which is fun. I still need to keep that mental positivity though as am having such a touch time of it but am hanging in there. PMA really does make a huge difference in my opinion and considering my waters went at 21 weeks it is nothing short of a miracle I am still here with my little boy in my tummy and doing ok still at 32 weeks. Its hard, the leakage is multiple times a day and has started being quite pink recently which frightens the life out of me but am being well looked after and counting through the days successfully so far.  How are things with you? Sorry to hear about your furbaby hope he is doing OK and as you say you can prove your old vet wrong. Glad that you managed to talk through the surrogacy possibility and make your decision that must have been a really tough one but we all understand. 

Bron lovely to hear from you, I often think about how you are getting on. Sorry to hear about the struggle you are having with feeding and milk supply still. There is no shame or failure in switching to formula so don’t put pressure on yourself. You have tried everything you can and all that matters is that little Jake is doing so well and growing big and strong.  Take care xxx

LML nice to hear from you, go steady with that ironing, I have started doing it sitting down which my Mum always use to do and its much easier!

Lexey your posts always brighten my day, hope you are doing OK.

Diva so excited for you and your trip to Vegas, how fantastic you have been able to get work there to be close and fund your cycle. It must be so hard being away from your DH we can feel the love between you guys, but hopefully it will bring you your dream and so be well worth it. You know we will be with you every step of the way and share in your anticipation and excitement in the build up, regular updates please!  How are you going to make the decision about your own vs donor eggs, that is such a toughy!

Jaydi hope you are ok sweetheart fancy getting a kidney infection at this late stage you poor thing.  I hope they have got that under control and you are now just anticipating the imminent arrival of your little girl, am so excited for you! Take things easy and get lots of rest. Are you and DH going to do a ‘Laura’ and try and do something nice in these last couple of weeks, I think that is such a lovely thing to do.

Thank you to everyone who has posted and sent me lovely messages of encouragement. As I say I am hanging in there and we have another scan/consultant visit today so will post an update later. I am sometimes tempted just to let them admit me until the baby is born as it can all be quite distressing but then I have a good day and would much prefer to be at home, I guess it will depend on where my placenta is today and what the fluid levels are.  Every week we set a new target and are thrilled to have got to 32 last week. 34 is the next one on the list and we are on our way to that now so hope we can hang on in there.

Have waffled on much more than I intended to as usual so just a quick final shout out for lovely Laura and the twins, Alma May (how are you doing!?) Tinks, Bloobs, and everyone else I haven’t had a chance to say hello too. Will post an update later.

Pen
xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Hi Everyone, it has been quite a few months since i last posted, but my last BFN really did affect me this time as i am unsure if i should carry on and try again.

I have been keeping an eye on how things have been going on here but i didn't want my negativity to rub off onto any off you.

After talking to Lexey i thought i would quickly pop on to leave my best wishes to you all.

Once again, sorry i left it so long and i will try to post a bit more often now.

Good luck to all of you.

love and        

San xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

San I am sure nobody minds negativity we are all at different stages but have all been through a lot, please dont stop posting if you find it helpful at all. 

Lexey I always love your posts so full of colour and fun!! glad you like your sexy specs!!! it is amazing what you couldn't see before!!!

Pen keep hanging on in there hun, you are getting through all your milestones at am amazing rate, I hope you get on ok today. I can see why you are tempted to just stay in hospital I would be the same, but I am sure they are taking great care of you and if you can stay at home I am sure it is better in the long run.

Bluesky it is such a hard time in those early weeks and every little thing sends us off into a panic. You are doing great and your little lentil sounds as if it is there to stay!!! Take care of your self.

Sweet chilli, I was treated at IVI Valencia very professional and seem to know what they are doing. Not that good in the bedside manor thoughIYKWIM but that suited me. I would say at a rough guess the initial tmt including drugs cost about 10,000 euro plus hotels and flights. FET was a further 1,500 euro. We were lucky and got 11 embies in total which seems quite high. They only put back 2 embies maximum.  I can understand that you want to look forward as a way of taking your mind off your current cycle. I hope you dont need to move abroad for tmt and that this one is your one!!!

Larkles nice to here from you!!!!

Diva B what and exciting few months you have ahead!!! When I picture you you always see you as living some sort of glamourous celebrity type life!!! when the rest of us wallow in domestic chaos( we me any way!!)  Hope this new venture is the answer to your prayers!!

Jadi hope you are feeling better and enjoying your last few weeks before DD is born.

Bron hope things with you and Jake are going well.

LML dont iron!!! I have been lucky enough to have an ironing service for the last few nmonths it is heaven, I think DH may now just insist I start dong it myself now I am over the 13 weeks!!!

I had my nuchal results back today and they were great,now I dont have any reason not to tell people!! funny though I kind of dont want to now!!!  We are away next week so will tell the children then and  after that it wall be out there and real!!

Hugs to everyone


----------



## Penpot

Hello all

Just a quickie to say thanks so much for kind messages and positive vibes.


Gotta crack on with work in a mo', and when I say work I actually mean hiding my screen so they can't I'm actually booking flights to Athens, yikes! - LmLab, you're so right about getting excited when your chances are so much higher with DE, can't wait now!

Pos Pen, hope the leakage not too horrible for you.
Hope all well

Penpot


----------



## lovemylabrador

Just popping in quickly...

Skirtgirl - lovely news about the nuchal... its such a relief to get to 13 weeks isn't it. I am finding time going much less slowly now that stage is passed... I couldn't even remember exactly how pg I was this morning (23 weeks!) whereas I could have told you by the hour at the beginning!

Pen Pos - thinking of you and wishing you a good scan today... I really feel for everything you're going through... 

Penpot - really glad you are feeling excited and positive!!!!

Bluesky - great to hear your lentil is getting on well!

Bron - hugs to you and long Jake!

Sweetchilli - I was a bit like you, wanting to know what my options were for next tx if current one failed, wanting to get ahead a bit mentally... will pm you our experience of tx in Spain. Though really hoping that your current tx works... x

Hello Shadowseeker - sorry about the BFN... hope you are doing ok...

Hello to all! Off to Cornwall for a few days with friends (and labrador) - please do a 'can we have some sunshine please' dance for us...

LML xxx

LML


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi all,

Quick update from us after our consultant visit and scan this morning. Fluid levels are down to 4cm, but am not surprised about that bearing in mind the bad leakages I have had this week, but baby seems very happy. We actually managed to see him more clearly this time including his little face which was lovely.  He is doing really well and up to about 4lb 11oz now so a gain of about 12oz in 2 weeks.  Blood flow is all good and placenta is out of the way almost enough for a normal delivery to still be a possibility.

Back in two weeks for another scan and consultant visit and in the meantime continuing on the twice weekly monitoring and weekly bloods. Consultant is hoping to get us to between 36-38 weeks and will then look at either inducing or c-section but is happy.

So all good stuff really. Obviously still need to take things easy but just hearing them talking about 36 weeks is such a boost. Thank you for all your support!

LML thank you for thinking of us its lovely that you couldnt remember how pregnant you were this morning, thats a really positive thing, wishing you a continuing stress-free pregnancy

Penpot lovely to hear you sounding so upbeat.

Skrtgirl thank you for your lovely words of encouragement, fab news on your nuchal results!

San really nice to see you back, dont ever feel you cant post hear when you are in your dark times, its what we are here for, to celebrate the good and help each other through the bad.

Lexey my lovely thank you too for your kind words, all this positivity has definatly brought us good news today so thank you all.

Will keep you posted  

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Pen that's great news that all is well.  You are so nearly there now, and it's great that you are getting all that care and monitoring.  Hope you are getting plenty of pampering from your DH too.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Pen so pleased for you!!!!!


----------



## nats210

Pen great news so pleased all is going well they really are looking after you
xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks everyone for all your quick replys and positive thoughts , i am going to try and be positive and get a hobbie to take my mind of things     
Wishing yous ladies all the luck in the world with your tx and hope yous all get the BFPs yous  all deserve 
look after yourselves 
Speak soon  Sweetchilli  xxx


----------



## Penpot

Yay, well done Pen, really glad all tickety boo. 

penpot x


----------



## lovemylabrador

Pen -       really great news about the scan!! 12 oz in 2 weeks - wow!! 

LML  xxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Pen, your news are excellent, your consultant must be very positive to tell you about going for week 36- 38 , we areso pleased for you.


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Pen - Good news about your scan.  You are amazing    Sending you lots of positive thoughts.  You CAN make it to 36 weeks or later.  I'm so glad you are in good hands.

Jaydi - I'm so sorry to hear you've had an infection and are in hospital.  Hope you are feeling better.  I can't believe we are almost there.  It feels like yesterday AND a lifetime ago that we were enjoying tapas together in BCN, if that makes sense.  

Nats - Wonderful news about seeing the heartbeat xoxoxo

Diva - I read several blogs and a few girls have been to your clinic in Vegas.  They seem to be at the cutting edge in the States.  Don't work too hard on your projects.  

Penpot - Athens held the answer for me.  I hope it does for you as well. 

Bron - I was a very long baby when I was born.  I'm 5'6" so that's normal height.  Hope Jake is feeling better from his jabs.

Larkles - I hope your puddy cat is feeling better.  I love my two kitties so much.  Sid and Nancy are brother and sister.  Nancy has fallen in love with my bump and she sleeps with her head on my bump and "massages" around the edge of it.  I had another brother and sister duo and I loved them equally.  They both kidney problems that took them from me.  I wish I knew more about it at the time because I think I could have extended their life and quality of life by using natural remedies.  

Bluesky - Glad your scan went well and you were able to see lentil again.  It really is reassuring.

Skirtgirl - So pleased your scan went well too.  x

Lexey - Glad you are keeping well.  Love reading your posts!

LML - Ironing?  What's that  

Hi to everybody I've missed.

I had a scan and hospital appt yesterday.  I have to go back next week for another scan with a renal expert.  The scan yesterday found the baby's kidney retaining water.  They have said this is not unusual for boys.  I'm trying not to be worried but after everything you know something is up when your chatty scanner stops speaking, gets up and looks into a book and then leaves the room saying, "Stay there I'll be back in a moment".  Not like I could go anywhere fast as I looked like a beached whale with gel all over me.  DH didn't pick up on the fact that something was up and got his Blackberry out and started emailing when the scanner was out of the room.  ARGGG.  I had to say, "Don't you realise something is up?"  Anyway, my next scan is this coming Thurs.  

Other news is that I am now booked in for an induction for 3 Aug.  The baby is still measuring big and is already 7lbs.  Because of my age the hospital won't let me go past 40 weeks and 3 Aug is 39 weeks.  I finish work today so I'm going to be rushing around finishing off getting things ready for the baby.  I won a cot on Ebay this week and hope to pick it up this weekend.  

x


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone

I'm doing ok thanks Lexey.  Feeling sorry for myself with upset tummy due to the antibiotics I think but I'm definitely on the mend.  Just at home now trying to get plenty of rest.  Thanks everyone for your lovely message - much appreciated.

Pen - so very pleased to hear your scan went well and your docs are pleased.  The girl in the bed next to me in hospital was going to have a c-section at just over 32 weeks because of pre-eclampsia and the docs were confident about that so you seem along way on from that don't you?  Just brilliant.  I know Tous had her boys at 34 weeks and they didn't need special care at all.  Be really proud of yourself - you're doing so well.  And your boy is such a good weight already - actually he is already bigger than Tous' boys were at birth.

AlmaMay - I agree about BCN - can't believe we are here   I hope all goes well for the scan on Thursday.  It is excellent that they are referring you to a renal expert for another scan - you can get some reassurance right away.  Try not to worry about it.  My Godson had some kidney thing show up and all was well - it's great they can keep an eye on things from early on.  Our dates are going to be so close together!  My c-section is booked for 30 July.  Brilliant news about the cot - well done you!  And so great to be finishing work.  Yipeeee!

Bluesky - how great you have seen such a perfect heartbeat - wonderful news.

LML - have a great hol - hope the sun shines on you.  Mmmmm the scent of wet Lab  

Lexey - your messages are brilliant. Careful of potholes while you walk around admiring the leaves on the trees.

Penpot - how great you are booking your flights!

Sweetchilli - good luck with your cycle.  You can be confident that there is a lot of help for you on FF if you need to find somewhere else in the future. I can recommend our clinic, Serum, in Athens.  Meanwhile you can put your all into this cycle.  Is there a way to ask them to transfer more than one embie?  Maybe they say that because you have been successful before - or you are wonderfully young!

Nats - such wonderful news you have seen the little heartbeat   I'm so happy for you

Bluebell - hope all is going well for you x

San - it's good to hear from you.  Hope you and Steve are doing well.  It's been such a tough time hasn't it.  Hugs to you.

Skirtgirl - great news about your nt scan.  Have fun telling everyone your news 

Bron - hope Jake is all better now.  They seem too young to have jabs yet don't they?  I hope the BF gets easier for you.

Larkles - it's good to hear from you. So sorry about little Larkles - really hope he gets a boost over the next month and beyond.

Diva - great news about your job in LA so you can be nearer the clinic - well done you.

Mrs Bunny - any time now I'm expecting to hear DD has had her baby!  Hope all goes well  

Laura - hope all is going well for you.  Keep going!  Must be non stop in your house. Sending you lots of love.

Giggly - just spotted your avatar !!  Gorgeous little girl   Wow.

Love to all Abroadies!  Have a lovely weekend - think I said that last weekend and it was me who ended up in hospital!!  

Jaydi x


----------



## Penpot

Hello all

Alma May - bet you're delighted you're finishing work, good luck with the results, am sure all is fine, they're just being overly cautious. Got any plans before induction?

Jaydi - wow, you've had a journey and a half too...but it sounds as though the end is in sight for both you, woohoo!

Flights now booked to see Penny at Serum on 30th July, getting bit fluttery now, but in a good way. 

Anyway, have a lovely w/e one and all, thanks as ever for kind posts and help. 

Penpot


----------



## Laura68

Dear Abroadies

i have been reading, but I think I need a few lessons from Bonnie on how to post whilst lookinng after twins....  well they are asleep now, so here goes...

Jaydi - poor you being in hospital.  It must have been horrible for you.  I always get an upset tum on anti biotics too - they're supposed to make you feel better!  Hopefully you'll finish the course in the next few days and be back on your feet ready for your daughter's arrival.  I think it was Pen asked whether you had any plans for a last weekend away as a couple with DH ....?  A friend of mine said, don't take those lie ins for granted in the last couple of weeks - you won't get another one for a loooooong time!  So a c section booked, and hopefully a natural delivery before then.  

Pen Pos - still on the rollercoaster for you eh Pen.  Gosh you deserve the easiest baby ever born after this pregnancy!  Mind you, I don't think there's any baby behaviour that could phase you after th ese last few months.  You are still doing really well, and your ticker is testament to your determination to do all you can to get your baby to a point of absolute safety.  He's well beyond that now and I can't wait to meet him! (Though hope he stays put another couple of weeks).  

Pen Pot - congrats on booking your flights!!  If you were to look back far enough ojn this th thread, you would find me posting a similar notes about booking my flights to spain for a first meet on 29th July.  You see how a year can change everything - I would never have believed I'd be sitting here with two sleepy babies just a year later.  I hope you have every success with Penny.  She has worked miracles with so many ladies.  I'm glad you are feeling excited about your TX.  

LML - have a lovely hols.  I can't believe you are already 23 weeks!!    It seems like 5 minutes ago you and I were chatting about IB.  Enjoy your growing bump and all gthe compliments you will ge  as you grow - it's over before you know it.

Alma May - lovely to see you posting.  You are so nearly there now.  It must have been a horrible moment in the scan for you when the sonographer left the room - I know that heart-in-throat feeling, but sounds like they are not unduly worried and it's great you are getting speedy extra care.  Well done for getting the cot.  Enjoy your shopping!

Mrs Bunny - are you counting down the days til Button comes home  And your DD's delivery of course.

Sweetchilli - good luck hon, hang in there!  I know it's good to have plans beyond test day, but we'll all be here with taht advice if you need it, and til then, keep hopeful.  It's not over til it's over.  Keep us informed.

Nats - ah wonderful you saw the heartbeat.  The first of many happy scans I hope.  And same for Bluesky - glad you also got good news.

San - hi to you and Steve.  Sorry you have been hit so hard by your last tx. As other have said, you shouldn't worry about bringing any of us down - we've all posted sad stuff as well as happy and all want to help. Hope you start to feel better soon and able to think about plans for the
future, whatever they may be. 

Ellie - congrats on good nuchal results.  Phew, you're over the first tri safely - enjoy telling your twins, and everyone else.  

Larkles - hope mini larkles responds well to whatever tx you give him.  I wish I could have a cat here.  When DH and I move to a place in the country, it's top of my list of purchases.  

Diva - love hearing about your trip to Vegas.  How glamorous, if tx can ever be glamorous.  Greta you can work there, but shame you will be away from DH - you two sound like such a great couple and so close after all you've been through.  Glad you will be able to log onto FF from the dusty streets of Vegas.  We want to hear all about it.

Oh gosh, twins are waking and I haven't finished..... quick hellos to Lexey Sexy Specs, Blubes, Bonnie, Lesley, Kath, Crusoe, Mini Me, Giggly (I must find the piccy Jaydi mentions) and everyone else..... all fine with us, have had lots of visits from helpful friends who have brough us lovely food and gifts and helped when it's feeding time at the zoo.  The girls are still very tiny but growing bit by bit.  They are still sleeping quite a lot.... phew.  Bron  - the feeding is very hard isn't it!  

Love to everyone and sorry if I've forgotten loads of you.

Laura xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Laura it's great to hear from you - how do you find the time to post as well!!  Would love to enjoy some lie-ins but I'm feeling too uncomfortable these days and seem to be up at 6am each day (and most of the night) I thought it was Nature's way of getting me ready for night feeds    You did the right thing having a mini-break just before the girls arrived.  I bet that seems another lifetime ago but really it's only a couple of weeks.  Sorry the feeding is so hard right now but keep going - our NCT teacher said it takes about a month for you and the babies to learn what to do - and it can be even harder after a c-section.  This was a revelation to me - I didn't think about the baby having to learn what to do to feed. Also your girls were extra young when they were born (in a way they're not due for another two weeks!) so things will get easier for you all I'm certain.  Have a lovely weekend. x x x  

No Pen we're not going away before baby arrives although I wish we had arranged that a few weeks back like Laura did but I'm just too far beyond now.  My legs are so sore I really don't do much at all even if I didn't have a tummy upset too.

Penpot - I'm so pleased for you that you're on your way to see Penny - you're going to love her.  Yes I have had a journey and a half but Penny has worked her miracle with me - wish I'd met her years ago.

Happy weekend everyone

Jaydi x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all!

Bluebell, Skirtgirl, Nats,Penpot, Lexey, LML, AlmaMay and Bluesky thank you so much for all your good wishes, dancing nanas and smilies you guys make me feel truly special and give me the strength to fight on. 

AM sorry to hear about your bad scan experience. I think Sonographers generally need to go on a charm school course as invariably they are insensitive to the point of being rude and normally completely monotone. I know they have to deal with difficult things sometimes but you think they could make more of an effort. Hopefully as Jaydi says its nothing at all to worry about but hope you get some more info soon. Take care  

Jaydi thank you for your lovely post, its really encouraging to hear other stories of babies born at lower weights that have done just fine and for the first time this weekend a midwife actually said to me ‘he will be fine if he comes now anyway’ which is the first time anyone in the medical profession had actually spoken those words so that was lovely.  Hope you are feeling less sicky and managing to enjoy your last few days/weeks before your new addition arrives. Totally understand that you cannot manage some time away we are going to try to at least have a nice meal or something before our little one arrives, hope you can find some time for cuddles with DH and lovely looks forward together before it all goes mad!

Penpot fab to hear your flights are all booked, you must be so excited! Penny seems to be a goddess so I am sure she can work her magic for you, will keep everything crossed.

Laura, lovely to see you posting and am in awe of your ability to find time to keep up with us all with your hands so full!  Thank you for our lovely words of encouragement I hope you are right about managing to hang on for a few more weeks.  How are you and your new family doing? You must be busy but very happy!  Sending you lots of love  

I’ve been in hospital again! Had really severe BH the last few days (who said they don’t hurt!) to the extent they thought I might be in labour yesterday so back to the ward we went. They stuck me on the monitor for a good hour or so and could see them quite clearly so did another internal to check on things and the good news is my cervix is still closed. Bad news is they hurt like hell which is why I am up at stupid o’clock today and I guess its all good practice but don’t like the thought of these going on for weeks!  Any top tips on how to cope would be much appreciated! I am taking Paracetemol and warm baths help a bit but they come and go so am just about coping. They wanted to keep me in for observation but I have our last ante-natal class tonight and didn’t want to miss that and there isn’t much they can do so they let me out. Hopefully we can hang in there….

Wishing everyone a great week whatever your plans and thank you all again for your encouragement and support.

Lots of love
Pen
xxx


----------



## roze

Dear Pen,

I had a potentially similar problem at 34 weeks with DD- they thought my reduction in amniotic fluid was due to my waters breaking and early labour. I was given the same reassurance as you about birth weight etc-  no one really turned a hair, they were so used to that sort of thing. They also gave me steroid injections to enable the baby's lungs to function better. Fortunately it was as I thought - dehydration and the fluid went back to normal after a few days.

I am sure the rest of the pregnancy will flow smoothly for you. Just remember that hospitals will have seen everything before and that there are few things that can't be managed. I've been told this time that even if the twins arrive at 32 weeks they should be ok with a bit of intensive care. Unfortunately I have no experience of BH ( just really bad wind- or maybe that was BH?!) but can sympathise greatly.

I understand that they only happen for a short time? Hopefully you will get some quality sleep soon.

all the best


roze x


----------



## nats210

Pen I had a few BH the only thing i would advise which seems near on impossible sometimes as with labour try & keep moving. Do you have 1 of those large gym balls to sit/rock on that helped me. Spent a lot of time on my hands & knees over the settee so you have my sympathies. Great news you are nearly there and all sounding so positive.

Jaydi glad to hear you are on the mend isn't it annoying just when you need all the rest you can get your body doesn't play ball.

AM Must have been a nervous moment I am sure all will be well, they will keep a close eye on you not long now.

Laura well done on posting hope you are enjoying every minute.

Sorry it's so short at work and have to keep flicking screens.
Love to all Nats


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

PosPen - I'm sorry you are having such strong BH.  I started having them from week 23 and they freaked me out when they first started.  I've had some strong ones but it dosen't sound as bad as what you are having.  I know you probably are doing this so forgive me if I am repeating something.  I was told and I have found it helps that when you are having BH to drink some fluid.  I was also told that changing position helps.  If you are sitting stand up, standing then sit down etc.  Don't know why but both things seem to have helped me.  Your's might be so severe that it doesn't help.  In any case I'm sending  

Roze - Good to see you posting on the Abroadies again.  I hope you are well.  Thanks for PMing me.  x

Jaydi - I hope you are on the mend and able to sleep a little bit better.  I had a short nap this afternoon and it felt completely indulgent.  Bliss.  Even had a kitty to cuddle.  

Hi to all the other Abroadies.

I didn't mean to give the wrong impression about the lady doing my scan.  She is really terrific and we get on very well.  I was annoyed that DH was completely oblivious to the fact that something was up.  Men just seem to not pick up on the 'language' of the medical profession and in his mind the scanner leaving the room was a perfect opportunity for him to send emails from his Blackberry.  This is why I have girlfriends as my birth partners.  He'll be fine once the baby arrives so long as I tie a string to him and the baby when they go out so he doesn't forget or loose the baby.  

We have some building work starting on our house tomorrow, taking out two walls to make our downstairs into one living space.  I must be insane it is so close to the baby arriving.  Almost everything is boxed up and I have been going through everything and getting rid of a lot of things.  It has been difficult because I am very sentimental and a lot of the things are my mothers, fathers and FILs all of whom are dead.  It is cathartic as well because we are making space for the next generation.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi abroadies

i'm still around, well barey surfacing from my terrible morning sickness had it at night. well you could say from lunch time onwards. i'd get home from work and get straight into bed.

here goes i'm well. was naughty and did the most terrible thing: stopped all meds even those horrid gestone jabs at 8 weeks, i'm 11 weeks now and all is well. there was some thinking behind my madness. at my first scan they saw a bigish fibroid and taking the meds could and probably would have increased it. i'm no expert, but judging by my ill health with the m/s i figured that the hormones had kicked in and that all was ok and that it would have been safe to go off the meds. wouldn't tell others to do the same, because come face it ladies we've spent a fortune to get to this stage and no one would want to risk it. DP was ok with me stopping the meds.

i've my nucal scan booked for the 07/08 will let you know if all is ok...am still on nicker watch wonder when that will end.  

i've been able to read some posts from the office, but haven't been able to post from work.

wishing you all well and thank you for asking about me it made me feel special and that i wasn't forgotten.

love to all xxx


----------



## bluebell

That's great news Tinkelbunny that you have managed to manage you medication to suit you and that all is fine.  Good luck for the nuchal.

Alma May - good luck with the house purge !   It will certainly throw up some emotions for you as well as lots of dust !  If the work is still noisy when you arrvie home with babe, it might mean that your babe learns to sleep through any noise for life !!

Nats, glad all still going well for you.

Dawn, did you decide what to do about your cycle ?  How is the arm ?

Mrs Bunny, how is it going for you ?   Have you been to see Buttons again ?  How is DD .. she must be really close by now - overdue I imagine !  How is she ?

Jaydi and Pen can't believe it's so soon for you now.  Hope you are getting excited !

Laura, kisses to the girls.

Roze, hope all well with you and the growing babes.

Lexey ..... snogs to you !!  

Giggles and Izzy, kisses to you r little lovies too   

Last but certainly not least, hugs to the lovely Sasha if you are reading this.

I am working from home today and we are having solar panels installed, so I have made various proverbial weak teas with 2 sugars, and have astonished them that I actually knew (as a woman) where to turn the water off !!!!    I must admit I hate having workmen in the house, and can't wait for them to go !

Love to all and sorry if i missed anyone,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Newday

Bluebell thanks for asking. Txc not sure really have had immune tests back and my Nk's are sky high so it's not just bad luck as I have been told for last 8 BFP's that I lost! I knew all 
along something wasn't right. I have to phone Dr Gorgy this afternoon but DH has had enough to say the least. he thinks that I am out of control and thats how I ended up breaking my wrist. I am heartbroken about it all. My grandson is going to school in Sept and had I not lost the first pregnancy our child would of been going too.
Sometimes I just feel like I wish I could go to sleep and not wake up.
I have a good life loving husband good step kids and grandchildren and another on the way, I have been successful in my career but i feel empty. I am eaten up with jealousy when others get pregnant----- sorry for the outburst but I jsut simply do not know what to do for the best. My head tells me I should walk away but my heart can't do it. We don't have the finances now to do it. I am annoyed with all the doctors who have said it's embryo quality, bad luck when clealry it isn't.

When I know what we are doing I'll let you know but for now I just don't know

I read every day but have felt unable to post sorry forgive me

dawn


----------



## bluebell

Oh Dawn I am so very very sorry sweetheart.  You are such a brave and determined person and it is no wonder you have all these feelings.  Tx can just be a big pile of bollo***cks and the worst ever rollercoaster to ride.  It takes over your life and it is so unfair at times. I often couldn't help thinking that becuase I had invested so much time, effort, money and emotional energy into so many cycles it was bound to work coz it  (a BFP) was somehow owed to me in a kind of compensation..... but fate is cruel and cold and doesn't do 'fair'.  
I am so sad for you that you are feeling so low and empty, but can completely understand why.  I know it can't be much consolation but my heart goes out to you and I know that there are lots of people on here who are really fond of you and want to help as much as we can.  I am going to stick my neck out and say that I don't agree that your broken wrist is because you are out of control .  You just tripped and fell.  It could happen to anyone.
The fact that high NK cells have been found in you means that you have something new to focus on now.  Is it IVIG that deals with that - sorry a bit ignorant there.  I would take your time deciding - sounds like you and your DH have loads to discuss.  I really hope that things come together for you again for another cycle, but whatever you decide I will be here for you.  I know what you mean about the money.  It feels so cruel to have all that money taken away so you don't even have the cash to do things to cheer yourself up.
Loads of love, and hang in there, we all love you.
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone

Dawn, I'm so sad to read about how you're feeling. But really not surprised at all. You have been through so much and tried so hard to make your dream come true. And then to find out that your NK's are so high, it just seems like yet another hurdle to jump and even if you jump this one, there is everything else to consider too. The lack of support from your DH must be extra tough for you. But we know how men are - maybe he's just lashing out at you so he can put the blame on something.  But there are so many variables in this game that we never really know what is to blame for each tx we do - there may be one thing, but other times there may be several things that aren't 'perfect'. I seem to remember that you've already taken steroids, so will this mean Ivig? It does seem to be getting more common these days. And from what I hear you couldn't be going to a better person for advice and support - Dr G does seem to have a good reputation. So armed with this new information, it could be a new start with fresh hope - but only to be tried out when you're ready - and this clearly isn't now.
I know you don't want to hear this, but you will probably benefit from time to digest and recover from the news about your NK cells and get a little bit of your life back. DH might calm down and maybe a new money plan will come up. You are still recovering from your latest disappointment and you must be feeling rotten with a broken wrist anyway. Giving yourself time will hopefully mean regathering strength to decide what to do next. We know you are grateful for what you have but that alone doesn't stop you wanting to carry on. Don't worry about posting here if you don't feel like it. A time away from FF may be good (I think you've tried this before) as it can feel good just to take a step back from hearing about other peoples' tx and babies etc and live in your own tx free life for a bit. Do what feels right for you, but please know that I understand what a dilemma you are in - just know that we are here for you and would support you whatever you decide to do. Huge hugs     

Bluebell, thinking of you making 'builders tea'. I only have decaff in the house (that goes for coffee too) but I've never told any workmen that and none of them complain (or fall asleep on the job!). If only they knew. The exception was when we had the bathroom done last year and the bloke actually wanted decaff tea with no milk! Lots of love to you xxxx

Diva, your posts always make me smile! I think you're so brave going to LA for your next tx and even to work there! What a globetrotter you are! But I know what you mean about only being like this because you haven't got a family. It's sad that some people would probably swap their families to have a life like yours (the globetrotting bit I mean). I really hope that things work out for you and you're dragging your family around the world with you soon!

Pen, so sorry you've been in hospital again - you must be famous in there now! You're doing really well and your boy must still be nice and comfy inside you!  Hope the BH are easing a bit and you've found ways to cope. xxx

Tinklebunny, wow, you were brave to give up the meds. But I'm very glad that it's worked out well for you. Good luck with the nuchal scan.

Laura, I'm so impressed that you're posting your lovely long posts. So nice to hear how the twins are doing too.

Giggly - love your piccy! She's absolutely gorgeous!

LML, hope you have a good time in Cornwall 

Alma May, blokes go into a world of their own sometimes don't they? Sounds like you're right to have your girlfriends as birth partners! Well done for having a good clear out - it's so difficult sorting out old sentimental stuff isn't it - I just end up with lots of different piles, the smallest one is for the bin! Hope the building work goes ok and to plan.

Larkles, how is little Larkles? Hope the herbal remedies are doing him good. There's nothing to lose by trying them out is there? It would be different if his complaint were much more serious. Hugs to you  

Thanks for asking about DD. Yes, she's 8 days overdue now and has gone to the midwife today so I'm waiting to see what's been said. They'll probably make her an appointment for induction next week. It's a shame because she's getting more nervous as time goes on! Every time I wake up in the night I'm on tenterhooks thinking that she might ring at any minute! And my hair is getting washed more often just in case we have to rush off to hospital!
So it doesn't look like I'll have much time to be used to being a nanny before Button arrives. 

Love to all
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## roze

Dawn,

I don't think I can add anything to what has been said. The IVF/De rollercoaster is very tough and I doubt whether any of us have escaped scenarios that you are going through now. I hope that you and DH can sort things out. As you are I think a  teacher like my DH I can imagine that you have had a long year and that its such a relief to get this over with. My DH is so glad to have reached the end as the last few weeks especially with all the SATs and class reports, class handovers, etc, have been really demanding. The lid came off last night and he burst into tears revealing all the pressure he has been under and the relief that its come to an end for a couple of months.
If its been the same with you then I suspect that this may be part of why you feel the way you do? 

The one good thing, if there is one, with the NK issue is that at last there is some sort of explanation rather than the unexplained?  It took me  several years tx to get to Kiev to have my poor blood flow diagnosed and treated at last. I felt so aggrieved at having been through so much unecessarily that I felt so angry for a long time about the waste of time and having to spend over £30k before having a relatively fixable problem diagnosed and treated. 
Having found your NK  problem and there is a potential solution around the corner, then this may be the way forward for you on the road to success.  Its difficult I know to reflect on what might have been, but this should be for another time whilst you focus on what hopefully will be a more successful tx.

roze x


----------



## MrsBunny

I am absolutely delighted to announce the safe arrival of:

JAYDI's BABY GIRL!!

    ​
She was born at noon today, 22nd July, weighing 7lb 7oz by planned c-section.
Mum and baby doing well.

Many Many Congratulations to a very special new Mummy and Daddy!


----------



## Newday

Thats really good news CoNGRATULATIONS JAYDI and DH

Love Dawn


----------



## bron11

Laura - hat off to you if you are feeding for two - don't know how you manage, puts me to shame with my moaning.  Hope you are getting sleep, eating plenty.  I found  sometimes it helped to have a pack lunch made up in the morning which I could pull out when feeding was for ever.

Jaydi - fantastic news     Hope you are not in to much pain and both keeping well.  Cant wait to see picture.

Dawn - other ladies have said it all, sending you a hug 

Tinkerbell hope all goes well for your tests.

Pen - you are still have a very hard time, not long now.  My grand daughter was born at 37 weeks, 5lb 4 and was fine.  If your little bean comes early as the midwife said he has made it to a good age for coming into the world.  Positive vibes sent your way, hope you are relaxing.

Hi to everyone else I have left out, hope you are well.


Jake putting on weight, eating, sleeping a bit better.  In his own room now.  We had no word back from hosp on his kidney scan so phoned yesterday and a consultant phoned me back to say there is an issues which requires further investigation.  He needs to have a catheter inserted into his wee man for investigation at one hospital and a candeliour inserted into his hand to allow for other tests at another hospital.  I could not really get much more out of the consultant as he did not speak very good English.  Jake will not be a happy bunny when these tests are carried out, and I am dreading the pain he will be put through.  They need to check if there is a blockage and if so they may need to operate.  Everthing so unclear at this stage, and they cant say when test will take place.  Another waiting game. I was grateful for the consultant ringing me back but i felt it was bad practice that this was done over the phone, I was thrown and did not ask may questions.

Bron xx


----------



## Papillon

Wonderful news! Congratulations Jaydi and DH.

All the very very best.

Papillon


----------



## crusoe

Jaydi - Hurrah fantastic news. Many, many congratulations. You have been such a great support to me and I am now so thrilled that your journey has a happy ending. I am so out of touch that I didn't realise you were due so soon!

                                              

Lots and lots  of love Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Jaydi Fantastic news on your little girl.                  
Enjoy her

love

San and Steve xxx


----------



## bluesky3443

CONGRATULATIONSTO JAYDI, DH AND LOVELY DAUGHTER,

We are all so glad that both are well, so pleased and happy for the lovely family, ^Itasca^ ^Itasca^ ^Itasca^ ^Itasca^ ^Itasca^ ^Itasca^ ^Itasca^


----------



## larkles

Jaydi-

I know you won't read this just yet

OMG I thought you were planned for the 31st   

Huge Congratulations to you and Dh-Whoo Hoo am so happy for you, hope you're loving the attention with your new bundle of so much love                             

You have been an amazing friend, I really appreciate your wisdom, love and thoughts throughout the years and am so glad you've finally got her in your arms   

                   



Thanks Mrs Bunny for bringing in the news

Larkles
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

very quickly from hospital bed i am delighted to report little one arrived yesterday morning  at 04.22am at 33+3 weeks weighing 5lb 1oz he is doing wonderfully but of course in scbu. more when i can Jaydi congratulations! we have called him Oliver Charles lots of love and sorry fr the poor quality of the post we are all fine!!!  lots of love penxxxxxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Pen, Congratulations on the birth of your son, glad you are both doing ok.

              

San xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Jaydi and Penelope,

[fly]WELCOME![/fly]

To Jaydi's Girl

and Oliver

The world is a happier place with you both xoxox

Hope you mummies are feeling well and recovering quickly.

x


----------



## pinkflowers

What fantastic news, hurray!!!

Congratulations Jaydi, you both so deserve this!!

COngratulations, Pen, you did so well

love pinkflowers xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

What wonderful, wonderful news to log on to this morning - MASSIVE, HUGE CONGRATS to you both Jaydi and Pen!!!! You have started my day with a stonking big smile!!! SOOO pleased for you and your DH's              


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

Pen thats Fantatstic news so pleased for you and DH enjoy it lovley name too
Love dawn


----------



## MrsBunny

Pen, what wonderful news!

CONGRATULATIONS!! to you and DH     

and

WELCOME to Oliver Charles!

lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Howe absolutely fantastic, that Jaydi and Pen's babes arrive into the world on the same day !!!!!  They must have been secretly communicating !!

Loads of love to you both, your DHs and your lovely little babies !

               

What a moving day !

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi Bron,

Sorry to hear little Jake has to go into hospital for further investigations.    

I don't know if you remember, but my LO was in hospital for 22 days at 3 months for inflammed lymph nodes in his neck requiring 3 operations (1st to drain one side, the 2nd was to stop the bleeding from the first including a blood transfusion and the 3rd to drain the other side).  I can only say the paediatric care was excellent.  The hospitals involved should have policies in place to involve the parents at every stage - we were made to feel part of the team and our input was very important.  In fact it was us that suggested that they do the 3rd op as we felt they'd left it too long to operate the first time leading to the wound to bleed as the tissue was so inflammed.  They were being cautious not wanting to put a young baby under GA and were trying to treat it with antibiotics so we had no complaints about the wait.

As babies can't be given orally, J was given them intravenously via a cannula in his wrist, foot or groin (last one was inserted when he was under ga for his 3rd op).  The worst part of these was inserting them and finding a suitable vein, but once it was in it was no problem.  The pain relief he had was calpol and ibuprofen which seemed to work well.  Don't know what age these can be given from in hospital.

Is it day visits to hospital for Jake? Hope this helps and I haven't rambled too much.

Take care,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## mini-me

Huge congratulations to Jaydi and Pen on the birth of your babies!

*WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE ONES!
    
    ​*
Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Penpot

Woohooo!

Well done Pen and Jaydi - that's absolutely fantastic news, I'm absolutely thrilled for you.

Hope both wee ones are doing well.

Penpot xxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Two abroadies babies in one day!! How positively wonderful. Huge congratulations to Jaydi & Pen

Helen
x


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Jaydi & DH,

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your darling daughter!!!



Love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Pen & Dh,

Well done for keeping little Oliver safe and sound for this long. Congratulations on his arrival!










love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Bron,

I really feel for you. It's hard being in limbo land and awaiting results, all the while anxious for little Jake   . I know you may not feel like rocking the boat, but could you maybe request a different consultant, one that speaks clear English. I would say that is vital to his job. You may find that things may move faster of that you concerns will get addressed more thoroughly.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bron11

Pen - Over the moon for you and DH _ Oliver Charles welcome - mummy has worked hard to bring you into the world and you are much loved - make sure mummy gets some rest and all of you's keep well.  Bron Jake xx


Mini-me Sasha - thanks for that info - I know the care will be good, just have memories of my grandson of 2 weeks having being admitted and it took 8 attempts to put a drain in and in the end they had to try it in his head.  Not pleasant.  

I couldn't ask for an English speaking consultant the other day as he kindly phoned me at home to give me results of scans - I think if i had not rang to chase these up we still would not know that Jake needed further procedures.  Language barrier probably would not be a barrier if we were face to face and I did not have a screaming baby in the back ground.

To date we still don't have dates for these procedures but I suspect they will be day procedures.  Will keep you informed.



Bron  Jake


----------



## bluebell

Sasha, so lovely to have you back !     
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nats210

Wow fantastic news congratulations to Jaydi and Pen delighted to hear of your precious babies arrivals.

Enjoy every moment it really is magical

Nats
x


----------



## Izzy x

Jaydi  and Pen Pos  
      

Huge congratulations on your fantastic news. I am so happy for you both and your families.

Welcome to the world new little abroadie babies. You are going to be so cherished and loved.

                


Best wishes
Izzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## larkles

PenPos-I can't believe it-another arrival in such a short time, I am so delighted to hear that Oliver is with you so soon  You must be so happy so here's one for my lovely girl, beautiful Oliver and not forgetting dh  I agree with Bluebell there's definatly something with your babies going on with Jaydi's 



                
         
                  

And to the lovely Jaydi enjoying her little girl, am so glad I logged on last night to see you news and Pen to tonight, just about going to bed-always the way!

Love to all the newborns tonight and their tired Mummy's too    

Larkles
xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Oh WOW!!!!

Pen huge congratulations to you on the birth of Oliver!! 
                                    

Your pregnancy has been so hard fought for and so worrying for you, you must be relieved that your son is finally here in the world where you can see, love and cherish him.
Thrilled for you

Lots and lots of love
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Ooooooooooooo, Crusoe, how lovely to see a photo of your little boy.  Can we see more please ?  Can you put some in your gallery ?
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

to you too Sexy Spexey !!

Bluebell xxx


----------



## crusoe

Bluebell - thank-you!
I would love to post some pictures of ds but unfortunately I can't say or show anything that would enable him to be identified by his birth family. I can tell you he is a handsome and happy little chap though. We have just heard today that he is to be referred for speech therapy which is a great relief to us. Although dh and I are both now pretty fluent in the language of point and grunt we are really looking forward to ds having more than just a few recognisable words.

Love to all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## superted

Morning Girls

Just popping in after hols and to say big congratulations to Pen and Jaydi.  Sorry I am no good with all the piccies and flashing texts.  But sending you lots of loving wishes they are here at last.  Enjoy.

I am going to try and keep up with posts from now on but you are just such chatty peeps.

How is everyone.

superted x


----------



## Mandchris

Hey everyone 
I havent posted for a while, more of a lurker at the moment - waiting for tx at Reprofit in January, so am going to get fitter and lose a little weight, and have some time as a couple.  Sorry I could not possibly mention everyone, but send my love xx

Jaydi & DH -Congrats and so pleased you have a gorgeous daughter! Enjoy you have worked hard to get her! xxx                  


Penpos & DH- Have followed your journey so am delighted that you finally have your son Oliver!! Congrats and enjoy             

Almamay- Love to you and Dh xx

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Penpos and DH, congratulations on the arrival of Oliver, we are all so please that he arrived to this world well and is healthy. You must be over the moon, after all the difficulties that you had on your pg you must now be so relief that Oliver is fine. 
Love and hugs for you all


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind, but I'm going to add to the baby news to say that I now have a beautiful granddaughter!
Olivia Joan was born early this morning by c-section after a 27 hour labour!!  

I'm so proud of my DD (and her hubby), she did brilliantly the whole way through and I'm so glad I was a part of it all - it's difficult to see your DD in pain but rewarding to be able to help her out. Mum and baby are doing well - I'll ask her permission to post a baby picture in my gallery so you can see how gorgeous she is!

Thanks for the good wishes
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

WOW!!!!! Only just back to catch up with the BRILLIANT news       

CONGRATULATIONS mummy and baby Jaydi!!  

CONGRATULATIONS Oliver Charles and Pen Pos!!

CONGRATULATIONS Mrs Bunny and granddaughter Olivia Joan!!

Just the best thing I've heard in a long time...  grinning at the computer skin here!!!

Love to Bron and Jake, hugs to you Dawn... 

LML  xxxxx


----------



## Laura68

Oh my god!  Been away for a week and was hoping to come back to Jaydi news, but wasn't expecting this much fantastic good news.

Jaydi, my dear cycle buddy, congratulations to you and your dear DH on the birth of your little girl.  I am so so so so pleased for you all.  Your journey has been a long one and throughout it all you have helped so many others on their way, me included, so the arrival of your daughter is just the most fantastic happy news.  I hope you are all enjoying your new life together and I'm looking forward to seeing a piccie.

And Pen!!  Wow I wasn't expecting that news.  So utterly delighted that Oliver is here safe and sound. It sounds like he and you are getting lots of extra special care in hospital, and I really hope it won't be long before you are all together permanently.  You have had such a rollercoaster of a pregnancy but your strength of spirit has paid off -  you're a mum at long last!!  Huge hugs to you all.  Can't wait to see little Oliver when he's ready for his first close up.

Mrs B - congrats on the birth of your ganddaughter.  More lovely news!

What a busy week it's been.

My computer is about to run out of battery, so just to say, sending you all lots of love and luck, especially Dawn  .  I will try and post again soon.

Love Laura xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Evening everyone! Just a very quick one to say a massive thank yoou for all your lovely messages and posts we are truly overwelmed by the love and support you have shown not only now but in many months and years leading up to this so special point in our lives. I will try to catch up soon but its tricky as i spend a lot of time in special care with Oliver and the puters here are basic.

MRS B congratulations on your lovely news! Jaydi hope you are doing well and of course Laura and Bron with your newbies love to everyone else of course.

We are fine taking things slowly but little just has his feeding tube now and off all other equip. Looking at prob 3-4 weeks in scbu and I am very much still recovering delivery was complicated, dangerous and non standard what more would you expect from me will tell all later...

Got to go now more soon


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Mrs B – Wonderful news about your granddaughter.    How lucky your daughter is to have you to help her.  

Hi to the new mummys – Jaydi, Pen and Laura!!!  Hope you are all well and enjoying these days.  

Crusoe – Hope things work out with the speech therapist.  They are very helpful and can make amazing progress.  Keep us up to date with how things are going.  

Larkles – How is your furry Larkles?  Well I hope.

RSMUM – Hi!  How are your girls?

Lexey – How are you doing?  Keeping out of trouble?    Don't be too good.  We love hearing your stories.  

Mandchris – Thanks for your message.  I’m thinking  of you and hope you are enjoying “reclaiming” your life with DH.

LML – Looking forward to hearing about yr trip to Cornwall.

PenPot – You’re off to Athens the end of this week aren’t you?  You must be so excited.  

Diva – When are you off to the States?  (my old country!)

Bron – I hope Jake’s investigations are going well and he isn’t made too uncomfortable.

Hi to all the Abroadies:  Nats, Bluebell, Giggly, Dawn, Izzy, Roze, Sasha, Superted, Bluesky, Pinkflowers, Skirtgirl and those of you who are lurking.

I might be up next with baby news.  I’m being admitted to the hospital next Sun evening to be induced.   

DH had his music festival today and it went well so that’s out of the way.  I was a bag of nerves hoping it would go well.  The building work is finished.  For now.  We’ve got other things that need doing but we will do them one bit at a time.  I’ve been cleaning the brick dust and sorting through our things.  It is fairly tiring even though it’s not heavy work.  I have a cleaner coming tomorrow to help with some of the heavier stuff.  

I went for a second scan for the baby’s kidney on Thursday.  They keep telling me not to worry but I read the report and it is really hard not to.  He has water on one kidney, a distorted bladder (keyhole shaped) and the upper and lower urethras have some distortions as well.  There’s nothing I can do or the doctors can do till the baby is born so I should save my strength and not worry.


----------



## bluebell

Fantastic news !!!  Mrs Bunny is a Grandmummy !!!!!
Congratulations !
It must be an amazing feeling to see your little girl become a mummy.  
Brilliant news and glad it all went well.  

Alma May, exciting that it will be your turn next.  I am sure that if they were really worried about your boy they would do a C-section now, not next Sunday.  I hope that you can relax and enjoy your last week of peace !!

Lexey, hope you are OK.  Please tell us your news.


Extra kisses to those having of planning tx, especially Dawn ..... you are in my thoughts often.

Love to all the new mummies.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Penpot

Hello all 

New mums - how's it all going?! Can't wait to hear your news...

Alma-May, I agree with Bluebell, am sure if they were really concerned, they would get your little fella out, but it sounds as though they're quite relaxed and I'm sure all is fine hon.   

I am indeed off to Athens to meet Penny on Thurs (early, oof). Excited about what she might find/tell us!!! Hope I don't have to have another hysteroscopy (only had one about 6 months ago at ARGC) and that DH's swimmers ok - yikes, v nervous now!

Love to all, 

Penpot x


----------



## Skirtgirl

Oh my goodness!!I have only been gone a week!!!!!!

Pen congratulations on the birth of Oliver       .He sounds like he is doing really well. I can only imagine how relieved and excited you must feel. Hope you are feeling ok as well!!!

Jaydi  congratulations on the birth of your daughter       . I hope ypou are both doing well and loving being a family. Hope your legs are better now!!

Mrs B  Congratulations on being a Grandmummy, welcome to Olivia     .You must be so proud of your daughter.

Alma May, I am sure that if they were concerned they would induce you now, probably the best place for your little one is inside mummy at the moment. Exciting to think it is your turn next!!!

I am still catching up with all  your news as well as trying to unpack and wash everything from our hols!
We have started to tell everyone now especially as the children know there is no keeping it a secret any more. It does feel wierd telling people though and I feel like I am tempting fate evreytime we do!!!


----------



## Sasha B

AlmaMay,

I am thinking of you my love. Have texted you but please call if you need to chat  . Just think, this time next week you'll be holding your precious little boy in your arms.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## nats210

Mrs B congratulations wonderful news enjoy every minute.

Almamay - only a few more sleeps for you, I hope all goes well try and relax and go with it. Looking forward to hearing about your little one next week.

Ok here just tired and ms up and down. Had a really bad bout of thrush hoping the drugs can help ease it now.

Love to all
nats
xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Just popping in to wish PenPot a safe trip to Athens.  Hope it is going well.


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello all,
I would love to stop a bit longer and post but nappy change is imminent- hoorah!!! Never thought it would be me writing that!

JAYDI Woohooo! Hope all is well with you and your brand new family, just fab fab news! Are you posting her name or keeping it quiet online? Bet it is really pretty.  Loads of love and happy times to you all. xx

ALMAMAY- thinking of you and so hoping the next few days clear up any worries you may have. The medics can do so much these days and I just know you have strength in bucketloads to deal with everything. Loads of luck. xx

Pen+++++ Congrats on the birth of Oliver, hope SCBU is a short visit and that you get to take your little bloke home soon. Healing vibes to you. xx


Loads of love to all the gorgeous abroadies! I hope that anyone who is a Mummy in waiting has some good news soon.  xx
I don't have time for personals but had to mark the occasion by welcoming the Abroadies' latest additions!


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Giggly, Zoe is just sooooooo lovely!!! I love the photo & am so pleased for you & your Dh. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## larkles

Gigglygirl-So happy to hear you are back in the land of loving and living, Zoe looks beautiful lovely to hear from you  

Hope Penpositive that little Oliver is fighting his way to get home to you both   

Jaydi-Really hoping to hear some news soon with little one  

You abroadies babies are so much loved by us and your mummies   

Are any of you going to post in the birth section of this board, I keep looking and nothing there! if you need the link, let me know    I always check to see what wonderful news has taken place from long FF friends    

Almamay-is it this sunday or next??!! Wishing you all the best and hope little one doesn't need any special help   

Oh and belated congratulations to Mrs Bunny for her daughters' birth, what a long one but glad you were there to help her through it, it must've been very emotional for you, hope all the family is ok

Hi to everyone else, sorry no personals, too late, but you're always in my thoughts  

Larkles
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Another real quickie from me whilst attached to the milking machine   We are all well, Ollie still in SCBU and will be for a while but we are all happy and healthy.  Larkles, just popped a quick picture in the new arrivals section for you and anyone else who wants to see our little fella.

Thank you for all your good wishes and love, sending you all a big hug back!

Pen
xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Sorry to gatecrash girls, BLUEBELL I've tried to send you a reply to your PM but your inbox is full!   

Axxxxxx


----------



## bron11

CONGRATULATIONS Mrs Bunny and granddaughter Olivia Joan

Diva B - thanks for asking - his first procedure is on the 12th, day after he gets his second set of Jabs.  No date for other procedure yet.  Will keep you updated.  Had to get him med to help him have a dirty nappy yesterday as it had been 5 days - think the antibotic that they increased has caused this problem.  Fingers crossed it won't continue as hate seeing him struggling to go to toilet.

PenPot have a safe trip to Athens, hope all goes well

Looked at baby photo in galley of everyone here - they are all so lovely.  

Pen glad the little one is doing ok.  Hope the milking machine being kind to you, or the milking palour!!! take care.


Hi to everyone else, have a nice weekend Bron Jake


----------



## roze

Hi everyone,

Want to send best wishes to Alma May for the forthcoming birth which I think is due early next week!  I will be on hols in a few days but look forward to your news when I return

Love and best wishes to everyone else.


roze  x


----------



## bluesky3443

Alma May, good luck for your forthcoming birth, we are all very positive that everthing will be fine, just let us have the news of your beatiful baby,
wishing you the best


----------



## MrsBunny

Alma May

​
I'll be thinking of you tomorrow - lots of love and luck for the safe arrival of your little boy.

Mrs Bunny xxxxxx


----------



## Penpot

Hello all

Hope you're all fine and dandy and the small ones are growing and getting stronger by the minute

Alma May how you doing hon? 

Thanks all of you for your lovely well wishes about your trip - they must have worked! Just got back from Athens and it was everything you all said it would be - scorchio, relaxed and Penny really is an Angel. Have to say though the conversations I had with her and outcome weren't what we expected at all! After initial chat about ED, a scan and water scan, Penny said that I seemed to functioning biologically anyway (!) like a 35-year-old which is great, and that lo and behold I was about to ovulate. 

She then said that despite what the docs at various UK clinics have said for the past three chuffing years - I'm too old that's why it's not working, go for ED - that it was actually DH's swimmers that seemed to be the problem.  We were both gobsmacked - DH a bit upset, but she said she can fix that with a course of antibiotics. 

Anyway, we went and had a bit of lunch, came back and she said, she'd been thinking and wanted to know how we felt about IUI - there and then! She said the timing was perfect, she had a sample from DH out of which she could sort out the men from the boys, so why not....why not indeed! 

So, instead of now thinking about dates for returning and ED, I suppose I'm now PUPO?!

It was all v exciting although I don't want to get carried away - the truth of the matter is that although everything seems to working, which is fantastic, and DH can get his side of things sorted, my eggs are still a little on the old side and the chances of them being normal (with previous PGS/D results they weren't), it's quite low...but we shall see...!

Thanks so much to you all for your support it meant so much knowing that some of you had done/are going to do the same trip and that we weren't alone. 

Off to have a sorely needed cup of tea!

Love to all

Penpot x


----------



## MrsBunny

Penpot! what a lovely surprise for you to be PUPO already!! 
So glad that you had a good visit with Penny and that she reassured you. You have a new 'answer' to work on now, which is always positive news.
Good luck!     

love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## LEXEY

PEN POT thats FANASTIC news  well done am delighted for you  PUPO                                                                WISHIN YOU ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD X ALMA MAY  bet your busting with delight to meet your littel 1 wishing you a  speedy birth  ill be thinking off you                   MRS BUNNY hope your enjoying the new baby    JD hope your ok and getin some rest love to you and your family  BRON lovely to see a post from you hope all gos well with jake   PEN love to tou and baby ollie  possx LAURA hows the girls   GIGGLE hows zoe comin on  LOVE MY LAB hope your break was a good 1 am sure woof really enjoyed it how you doin  ROZE hope yor pregnancey is going well DAWN hows the wrist  not see a post from you for a while hope your ok hun   LARKELS ANY NEWS ON LARKELS JNR   SAN n STEVE  hope your lookin forward to your much needed holiday  im guessin your having more breaks than JUDETH CHARMERS      GOOD FOR YOU  love to you both LESELY missin you lots   NATS N SASHA n BLUESKY hope your weekend is a good 1 thinkin off you ALL  DIVA ok wots new hope your keepin up the good work hope youv packed away the prarda gucci ect and ready for the big apple  when are you off xxxxx  BLUEBELL  Hope your work as been good to you this week  ye no not 2 much    hows your littel one love to you both    RSMUM  hope your ok  love to you and your girls     sorry im not postin much but just to fill you in  my friend had er opp on tuesday  and i thank god all gone well but shes now developed a clot on er lung and is really poorly i seem to be postin  bad news  and i apoligize but that the way it is at the min  but im still thinking off you all  mums with new babys av always give me hope ad av give in 2 years ago if it wasnt for ff and even if i never atchive my dream for wotever reason is not somthin ill ever regret iv met some amazin friends  and at poop times beleve me thats wots important  those who are on the way  gives me excitment off a new journey    and aso reminds me how though pregnancey can be  as for those like me who have yet to get there well i cant help but say my heat lies with you    am thinkin off you all  have a fab weekend girls  xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Lexey, sorry to hear your friend has this complication.  As I have said before she is so lucky to have a lovely caring friend like you.  Take care and I hope you are looking after yourself as well as her.    


Alma May - wow - tomorrow eh ?  Fantastic and exciting news !  Can't wait to hear all about it.     and see photos as soon as we can !

Penpot, you certainly have jsut been on some journey !  Really hope that Penny has worked her usual magic for you.  I t certianly sounds like she is someone that really know her stuff, so good luck and hope you have a smooth 2WW.

Pen, looked at the photo and your little boy is lovely.

Love to everyone else,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone it's me Jaydi!

Back home now thank goodness but I'm still pretty poorly and will be for sometime I think. Our little girl is doing brilliantly though - she is such a treasure and we feel very lucky to have her. Will post photos when I can get my act together a bit more. At the moment I just live on the sofa feeding her and DH does EVERYTHING he's been amazing.

Can't remember what I told you guys but I ended up back in hospital with a second kidney infection and enlarged kidney (ouch!) so they decided to bring the c-section forward one week so our little girl was born at 39 weeks exactly. But the c-section became much more complicated because of the previous fibroids surgery I've had and I had to have a vertical one (classical c-section) to get her out and even then it was tricky for the surgeons and I lost a lot of blood and ended up having a transfusion. It was truly magical to have her lifted up over the screen for us to see and then moments later snuggled up on my chest.

I've been warned not to get pregnant again because although I've had a very healthy pregnancy there are too many complications getting the baby out. So that's a bit sad when things had seemed to be going so well but we're thrilled to have been able to have any children at all and of course many times thought this day would never come. It was really only you guys that kept me going. My friends here think I was so determined and resilient on my own but it was you who gave me the faith to plough on.

So I'm dreading DH going back to work! I've got to get checked out for this kidney problem and have it scanned again. Also I've had the start of pre-eclampsia and have to have my blood pressure checked each day and take pills for it. And even with the blood transfusion I feel so worn out. How could I become such a wreck in just a couple of weeks? Lucky DD (how amazing to write that!) doesn't know anything other than I'm her milk supply - she's wonderfully contented.

Sending big hugs to everyone. AlmaMay you know I am thinking of you all the time. Penpot - wonderful news! Good luck. 

And Pen Pos - congratulations on the arrival of your darling little Oliver. I have been thinking of you - how funny we shared the same birth day.

        
      ​
Well done to Mrs Bunny - how amazing your own daughter is a mummy - that's wonderful.

I haven't posted our baby's name as I have a would-be stalker thing going on with a 'friend' of a friend and I love that on FF I can chat openly about things with you guys who really get what it's all about. But please PM me anyone who is dying to know 

Will post when I can but for now DH is keeping watch and making sure I stay in bed. Shame I don't have a laptop.

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dearest AlmaMay, 

This part of your journey is nearly over (15 years in the making!) and a new one is about to begin!!! I am so excited for you & Dh. Your lives will never be the same again (in a good way) and you will take so much joy in this little person. It is amazing! Looking forward to hearing all about your lovely son.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Good luck for today Alma May .... all your Abroadies chums will be thinking of you and your little boy's entry into the world !
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Thank you, thank you, thank you for all your kind thoughts and wishes.  I am just making the final preparations for getting ready to leave for the hospital in three and a half hours time.  I'm very nervous and don't feel prepared but I'm sure all expectant mums feel like this.  I shall ask my FF who is my birth partner to post news when we have it.  DH is going to be close by but not my birth partner.  

Penpot - Great news about being PUPO.  That is so typical of Penny.  She just wants to get on with things and doesn't want anybody to have to wait for their family.  She takes every opportunity that presents itself.  

Love to all the girls planning a cycle.  I'm normally on that side of the IF fence looking over.    Keep the faith.

x


----------



## Skirtgirl

Alma May thinking of you !!! and cant wait to hear your news!


----------



## Mandchris

Jaydi - Congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Almamay - Have text you anyway but wanted to wish you good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi everyone 
Mandy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bron11

AlaMay - wishing you best for big event.  Waiting in anticipation for news.

Jaydi - pm for you

Penpot - brillant news fingers crossed for you.

Bluebell, Sasha good to hear from yous.

Pen - how's the little one doing and you?  

Lexey nice to hear from you, sorry about your friend hope she gets better soon.  

Mrs Bunny hows mummy and granddaughter doing?


 TO ALL.

Bron Jake


----------



## Penpot

Hi All

THanks for well wishes Mrs Bunny and Bluebell - all very odd goings on, but surprising and exciting too (although trying to stay in the real world as well).

Lexey, sorry to hear about your friend  

Jaydi - many congrats on your wee one, hope you're ok about the news about further pregnancies. Must be tricky but as you say having one must be so amazing after such a long journey. Well done you!

Talk soon

Penpot x


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

AlmaMay - good luck!  I know you won't read this til after your little boy is here, but as you will find in the next few days, posting on FF gets less easy when there's a baby demanding your attention!  Hope all goes smoothly and you and your family have a wonderful first day with your son.

Jaydi - great to read your news, and so delighted to hear that all you are doing is feeding.  That is as it should be.  You will get well acquainted with the daytime TV schedules!  Just make sure you have biscuits, water and the remote in reach at all times.  So sorry to hear about the complications before and during delivery.  You have been so incredibly brave and I know to be told not to get pregnant again must have been very hard to hear, but so happy for you that you have a gorgeous daughter and that she is doing well.  You are a Mummy at last!  I can't wait to hear how MIL is behaving - I bet she won't leave you alone now! Especially when she hears you need help when DH goes back to work.... Hope you begin to feel well again soon.     

PenPot - very exciting news.  It's so typical of Penny to surprise her ladiesw with news every other doc has missed.  Good luck for a smooth and sane 2ww, and whatever happens, it sounds like you have been given an answer and Penny will look after you well.  Maybe in 9 months you will be posting like Jaydi just has.

PenPos - hope Ollie is doing well and gaining strength every day.  A month probably seems like a long time to have to wait til you can take him home, but I know a girl whose twins came at 34 weeks and she was in for 4 weeks and said it was actually really good because she got trained up and into a routine with the help of the midwives and felt really confident by the time she got home.  Hopefully you will benefit the same way.  Lovely photo of Oliver - what a cutie.

Lexey so sorry to hear about your ffriend having a blood clot. You must be so worried, b ut your friend is very lucky to have such a caring friend.

Mrs B how are you enjoying your new granddaughter? And when is your little furry friend due home?

Bron - Hope Jake is doing well and things are settling down for you.

Dawn - how are you feeling?  I hope having a definite answer will help you in the long run - at least NK cells can be treated.  How are you and DH doing?

Pregnant ladies LML, Skirtgirl, Nat - hope you are all blooming.

hello to everyone else, Bluebes, Bonnie, Lirac, Kath, Lesley, Em, Roze, Mini Me, Giggly, crusoe, RSMum, Larkles and everyone i've forgotten.... we are all fine, except the girls have bad colicky attacks which make them scream, very hard to see them in pain, but apart from that they are both growing well and are finally the size of a normal newborn!  They sleep pretty well at night, but the days can be hard when they both cry at the same time.  I'm getting used to having to juggle two and DH has been really good. 

Better go - the crying has started again after a momentary lull!

Love Laura xx


----------



## larkles

Quickie pop in for me am at parents place and have had opportunity to log on for a few minutes

Penelope postive, thanks so much for posting a photo of little Ollie, I bet he's doubled in size since then   Hope the breast pumps aren't too much for you 

I can't believe that your Ol and Jaydi's daughter were born on the same day, I think it's very special xx

Penpot-fabulous news on being in the pupo club, sounds good to me  

Jaydi-Hello so sorry to hear of your kidney infections just what you didnt need in your time of need. I have a draft pm for you and hopefully will be sent next week, hope all is well with little one and dh

Almaymay- so hope everything went to plan today, so excited to have a new abroadie babe to look after     

Larkles
xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all,

Just a quickie to say thinking of you Alma May!!! 

Wishing all the new mummies well - it's just been fabulous to read all your news... 

And best wishes to all the mummies-in-waiting...

Sorry for the short post - dashing about, will catch up soon!

LML  xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello all, especially Alma May - thinking of you   

Laura, lovely to hear from you. I'm glad your girls are growing nicely and I suppose they make more noise when they cry now! 

Jaydi, it seems as if all your problems were saving themselves up for the end of the pregnancy, so what better time for your daughter to arrive to cheer you up. Hope you're feeling better soon and well done Mr Jaydi for looking after you so well. xxx

Bron, good luck with Jake's procedure on 12th and hope he is doing better in the dirty nappy dept now!

Lexey, sorry that your friend has a complication. I hope she is better soon and I'm sure she appreciates your wonderful support.  

Pen, I just had a look at your little boy - he's lovely and he's looking really good. You must be enjoying getting to know him and looking forward to bringing him home. Hope you're doing well yourself too xx

My DD and grandDD are doing really well. I'm so impressed with how she and her DH are coping. They have a lovely midwife to support them too but they seem to be doing fine on their own! The bfing is going well although the feeds are quite irregular still. I keep having to remind myself that Dd isn't such a little girl herself - she's a mummy! I looked after Olivia this morning and she was as good as gold. 
Meanwhile, we're getting ready for the puppy to come home. We're making a weekend of it as it's a bit of a journey to collect him so we'll have a good last night of 'freedom'!

Love to all
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## bluebell

Mrs Bunny, so pleased all is going so well with Olivia.  It must be absolutely amazing being a grandparent... so special.  As you say it will hit home that your DD is not your baby any more, as she is a mummy herself now !  Not that I am at all wishing time away, but I can't wait for my DD to be a mummy !  Exciting news that it is nearly time for the puppy to arrive.  I expect loads of photos please ?  Can we see photos of Olivia too ?

Alma May, no doubt you won't be reading this, but have been thinking of you all day.  Looking forward to the news.

Lots of love,
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Just popped in to see how AlmaMay is getting on - hoping all is well

Mrs Bunny - congratulations on grannydom - I can't wait to be a granny

I've not been on here for ages but remembered AlmaMay was due very soon - I think she was around 19 weeks when I last checked in

This site is now blocked at work so I can't get on here anywhere near as often as I would like - on here at the moment as DH is watching Rosemary's Baby and while it's a brilliant film, it's not really my thing.

Will check in again tomorow after work

Love and hugs to all

Jo XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Just a quick one to give you an update.  There's been a delay.  Everything is OK.  

I checked into the hospital last night and when they examined me they found that the baby's head wasn't engaged.  Several midwives had a go and they all confirmed it.  Because of that they wouldn't start the induction.  With the baby's head floating around there is a chance that if my waters broke after the induction and I had started to dialate the umbilical cord could prolaps.  They aren't taking any chances and for that I am grateful.  

This morning my one-to-one midwife and the registrar confirmed that the baby's head was not engaged and that my cervix was high and closed.  They both spoke to my consultant who said that the induction wouldn't go ahead and I was go to go home and come back Thursday and see if anything changed.  

There's nothing I can do to get the baby's head engaged.  His head was engaged a week and a half ago.  I didn't realise that they can pop out again.  I have noticed that he's been a lot more active since the end of last week.  His head should have engaged from about 35 weeks.  

Basically, if the baby's head isn't engaged on Thursday we are talking about a ceasarian on Friday.  I'm preparing myself for that as the likelyhood of the baby engaging over the next couple of days is not high.  

So I wait a few more days to meet our baby. 

Thank you again for all your messages.  It really means a lot to me.  A lot.  

x


----------



## bluebell

Diva, I love reading your posts - it's like reading a really good chick-lit !!! You should write one !  Wishing you all the very best for your appointment.

Earthe-kitt ! - wow, so good to hear from you.  Please don't disappear !  I loved the idea of your DH enjoying a girly film more than you.

Alma-May, thanks for letting us know.  I think it is really good that your medics are being so cautious.  I was put into the inducing sausage machine despite DD's head not being fully engaged (hers popped out too) and my cervix being as tight as a scared mouse's sphincter, and surprose surprise, depite the induction drugs giving me massive contractions, nothing happened at all and after 40 hours of nasty useless labour that wasn't going anywhere they finally gave up and gave me a section.  Your team sound much more switched on !!  Hope you can enjoy these few days and maybe it will alll kick in naturally !  We will all be here waiting with you.

Love to everyone,
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Alma - thanks soo much for letting us know, I've been thinking of you and wishing you the best - as Blobs said - your team sound really good - yes, it's wierd that the head acna pop in and out isn't it? Let's hope he realises he's due now and sorts himself out for you in the next few days eh? You must be feeling quite drained with all the drama of going in and being ready and then coming home again .

With lots of hugs

D X


----------



## bluebell

Blobs !!!!!!  Who is Blobs then RSMUM ?      
Love from Blobs xxxxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello ladies

Blobs!!    You must be new here!  

Alma - grrr how frustrating that your little one is not playing ball and keeping all his Abroadie Aunties and cousins waiting! But I agree with Bluebell - the medics are definitely doing the right thing in being cautious.  My sis was induced when the baby was not engaged and she ended up with a section too.  I don't know what you feel about a section, and I can totally uderstand that after this long journey you may want very much to give birth naturally, but if you do end up having a section, I can honestly say i found it a good experience.  Not natural of course, but very fast, and as Jaydi said, the moment they lift your baby over the screen is magical.  I got sensation back in my legs within an hour so was able to sit up and breastfeed, as well as having plenty of skin to skin with the babies, so it doesn't need to get in the way of the bonding process.  Whichever way it turns out, we all cant wait to meet your baby.

Diva -i love your posts.  always so funny and full of energy.  Sounds like you have some friends over there which is great - hope you manage to have a great time shaking your lovely big booty at all those bony surgically enhanced girls!  Good luck with your first meeting with the doc.  Try and stay positive - sounds like you have a real chance this time.  (I know it's easier said than done).  

Mrs B - bet you can't wait to get Button home.  Am looking forward to seeing more photos.

Ooop gotta go, the screeching has started again!

Laura


----------



## roze

Dear all,

Alma May, a few more days- enjoy the rest and get lots of sleep!

I'm off to Paris for a few days tomorrow and guess what, hope to meet up with Bonnie, who I'm sure is dear to many hearts on here!  I have spoken to her but never met her so am very excited about meeting another FF legend!  If its Ok with everyone I'll pass on your news as I don;t think she comes on here very much now as very busy.

Take care all and hope to hear some happy news at the weekend when we are back home.

best wishes


roze  xx


----------



## bluebell

Have a great time in Paris Roze, and give Bonnie and her babes kisses from me.
Blobs xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sorry Bluebell dearest - at this rate you're going to be just "Bbls " or even just " B " by the time I 've finished 

Roze - I am soo jealous! I'd LOVE to meet Bonnie - please give her and her lovely kids a big hug from me

XXXXX


----------



## earthe kitt

AlmaMay - In all the talk of inducing and elective caesarians etc don't forget you  can go into labour spontaneously   

Go have a ruby (Murray) girl and get in the bath

I suppose a bonk is out of the question   

Jo XXX


----------



## earthe kitt

I meant with DH - not with me  

  

Jo XXX


----------



## AlmaMay

Jo,

                  

I can't stop laughing.  Your posts are so funny.

When my midwife went to examine me she said, "Get your knickers off." And I said, "I haven't heard that for ages!" We both were laughing.  No, I don't think a bonk with DH or anybody else is going to happen.  DH is more nervous than I am about the baby.  

I'm just relaxing.  They told me that there is nothing I can do to get the baby's head engaged.  If I went into labour with his head not engaged it would be dangerous that is why they didn't induce me.  The baby could re-engage but I'm not counting on it.  

x


----------



## earthe kitt

I can't get my head round this baby business - even though I've had 3 in 2 pregs

I would be a complete failure as a midwife - I wouldn't let half of the mums take the babies home. 
Once you get onto the post natal ward you'll know what I mean. Girl (OK Mother) in the next bed to me couldn't have been more than 15 - spent most of the time outside the unit ******* it while baby was crying in the crib.

Midwives wouldn't go near it when crying - their view was he'll  have to get used to no one coming when he cries   

Enuf depresing stuff

Just seen you're 39+1 - I went into labour with Sam at 39+1 - this time tomorrow...

It's weird - one minute you're preggy, the next you're not. Very very strange - you sorta miss being pregnant, even tho you have a baby.
The flab is like no flab or spare tyre you've ever had before, just wait and see.

X


----------



## Skirtgirl

Jo I am with you on the flab thing I couldn't walk to begin with as my twin belly had a life of its own!!! I kept having to stop to let it catch up!! I truely know the meaning of wobbly now!!!!  And the lovely elephant feet as well that I got after the section despite the white stockings!!

This is not putting you off is it Alma may!!!!!

It is worth it in the end I promise!!  good luck and I hope your little one re engages soon. If not my section was fine so dont worry .


----------



## larkles

Hi 

Roze have a lovely time in Paris and send my love to Bonnie too  

Almamay-sorry to hear of the delay but sounds like you're being looked after well, especially after Bluebells experience-40 hours ouch you poor thing   

Diva-Good to hear you're kicking ass over there    

Earthekitt-that was sad to hear about the 15 in the next bed, poor baby   
What's a ruby murray? 

Larkles jnr follow up appointment tomorrow but blood test won't be back for a week later, feeling nervous and excited!

Lexey-hope you’re okay 

Jaydi and Penpos-Hope you're both lovely your newborns, thinking of you both   

Love to everyone else, sorry haven't mentioned all am at work

Larkles
xx


----------



## Penpot

AlmaMay - good luck with everything, regardless of which way he finally chooses to come out!

Penpos and Jaydi- how's it all going with your brood?

Larkles - ruby murray = cockney rhyming slang for curry, meant to work wonders at this stage of the game!

Also just wondered if anyone had this on their 2ww - the most appalling wind! Not quite sure what is going on, but any advice/words of wisdom would be most appreciated, especially by DH!

Penpot x


----------



## Skirtgirl

Penpot I burped my way through the first tri!! but put it down to steroids


----------



## Penpot

Hi Skirtgirl, would love to say burping could be the answer, sadly it's....the other end! 

Don't think Peny has put me on steroids yet (waiting for the test a week Sat).

Penpot x


----------



## AlmaMay

Penpot - Might be the progesterone.  Are you taking any extra?  I've been a fart factory since my 2ww.


----------



## Penpot

AlmaMay - just taking Utrogestan although (in danger of tmi here) not sure which 'area' Peny suggested it goes, if you get my drift - middle or back?

You ok? Got that curry on order?

Penpot x


----------



## AlmaMay

Penpot - You can take Utrogestan three different ways.  Middle, back and oraly.  When I used them I took them via the middle route because I have colitis and didn't want to aggravate it.  

Not going down the ruby route.  Won't help the baby's head engage.  The ruby, pineapple, shagging etc are home remedies to induce women who have the baby's head engaged.  I was going to be medically induced at the hospital but was sent home because it was dangerous so no DIY induction techniques for me.


----------



## bluebell

I think the DIY techniques are old wives tales anyway .... but it was a good excuse for a shag and a curry !
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## mini-me

Totally agree Bluebell!   

We tried the bonk technique and needless to say it didn't work!! 

mini-me
xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Larkels - a Ruby (Murray) is a curry

I could do with a nice full fat chicken korma right now

Just gonna pop out and have a look on wikipedia to see who Ruby Murray is or was

I may be a while - once I get on wikipedia I tend to wander...

Jo


----------



## larkles

You are funny   

Penpot-definately had lots of windy bouts-it's the progesterone or equivalent   tell dh it's part of the treatment-can't believe it's only a week to go for you 

Penpot & earthe kitt-thanks for the explanations, bit dumb here! 

Had a lovely pm from bonnie this morning

Just back from the vets-Larkles gave them what for   doesn't lik eblood taken then who would? Test results on Monday, it was an interim vet as other on holiday she was fascinated when I told her what I was doing, she weighed him, he was 4kgs last month now he's 4.2kg-brilliant! Also when I was in the waiting room chatting to another cat owner with same problems as L's, her cat 12 years old and been on pills for over 6 months, so told her what i was doing, she gave me her phone number   

Catch up later

Larkles
xx


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to wish Alma May all the best of luck.
         
Looking forward to hearing from you from the other side !
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

... and best of luck to Alma May from me too...!!!! 

LML


----------



## Jaydi

Hi just popping on to sending AlmaMay lots of love.  I wonder if you have your son in your arms at this very moment??  I'm so excited for you.  

Love to Pen Pos - hope your darling boy is continuing to thrive and you can bring him home very soon.

Larkles - hope the test results on Monday are just what you want to hear.

Penpot - crossing everything for you. Think it's the progesterone (utrogestan) giving you wind - hope it's a good sign!  Enjoy.    I had to take the utrogestan orally during the day and vaginally as a pessary at night.

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages.  We're doing great thanks.  I'm still poorly with yet another kidney infection but little one is dreamy so that's wonderful.  DH is back at work!  Those two weeks paternity leave sure whizz by.  I wish we were on a desert island and could just enjoy our baby girl and not have to be anywhere else.

I laughed at your wobbly tummy stories after birth.  Mine is still a firm bump.  The GP last week was pretty tactless - she started by asking me how many weeks pregnant I was and when I said I'd had the baby a week ago she exclaimed 'But you still have a bump!' - does she only ever see yummy mummies?  So I felt good about myself  .  No really I'm over the moon - no one can bring me down by pointing at my tummy.

lots of love to everyone, sorry I'm a bit out of touch but i do think of you all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Another false alarm.  Been sent home again.  I thought if they didn't induce me they could to the cesarean today but no.  I'm booked in for an 'elective' cesarean on Monday.  

I'm so grateful for all your advice this week.  It really helped me today when I was pressured to make a decision.  When I arrived at the hospital last night they tried to give me the gel without even checking if the baby's head was engaged.  I said I wouldn't be induced unless his head was engaged because of the risks explained to me 4 days before.  So I was left again till this morning.  

This morning my one to one midwife, after checking me to see that the baby's head wasn't engaged, said that she was going to try and get me in for a cesarean and went off to speak to the doctor.  When she returned she said the doctors wanted me to try induction first.  I was dumbfounded.  Why after everything they said against it with the baby's head not engaged?  She whispered that because it was a specialist hospital they had high statistics for 'elective' cesareans because they got the more difficult cases and to help with their stats the doctors push for an induction so it would be classified as an 'emergency'.   This upset me because I have been a freekin' NHS stat before.  Look at the YEARS of infertility I've had to endure because the NHS doesn't believe septums cause IF.  Needless years of pain.  (Stop it!  Don't go there girl.  Move forward.  Step away from the self pity.)

After I told my midwife my decision she said she would get the doctors to speak to me.  I did a list of questions for them.  They arrived an hour and a half later.  A registrar I had never met before checked my cervix which was still high and closed but she said had started to soften.  How she knew it was softer than it was earlier in the week is beyond me.  Then I asked her my questions.  She couldn't answer my specific questions but said that I had a 50/50 chance of a normal delivery v emergency cesarean.  I said I wouldn't be induced.  I felt very pressured and was making the decision on my own without DH there.    I am a solicitor and I'm generally good at seperating emotional stuff from facts but this was very hard.  

So I'm booked for an 'elective' induction on Monday, the baby's due date.  I hate the term 'elective' because I'd really rather NOT have major abdominal surgery.  I'd RATHER do some yoga, jump in a birthing pool and the baby arrives by magic.  But that's not going to happen.  It's a bit like how we'd all like to start our families in the privacy of our own bedroom and not have medical people poking and proding us after taking drugs and being charged the earth for the chance of it working.  

Hey, ho.  

Going to enjoy the weekend.  Might even have a BBQ.  What's everybody elses plans?  Anything fun?

x


----------



## bluebell

Hello Alma May,
Sorry to hear that it was a false alarm again, and I can sense your frustration.  I wouldn't worry too much about having a section.  What is important in the long run is that you will be holding your long awaited baby in your arms soon and before long you won't be bothered how the baby came out.  If it is any reassurance when I had a section I didn't feel prodded and poked... I felt cared for and that it was all fine and necessary for me at that time.  The team were really good and DD was in my arms at the end, which was what mattered. I hope that you are able to chill and relax over the w/e ... a BBQ sounds like a good idea, and you never know, maybe the head will engage and things will happen naturally.  Take it easy.  
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi AlmaMay

How confusing when they tell you one thing and then you arrive and it's a completely different team and a different plan.  I hope your son decides to come on his own this weekend and it's all happening like this for a reason.

I read in my HypnoBirthing book that the birth should be intimate just like the conception was.  So I then visualised ET day with Penny, Thimios, several nurses - oh yes and DH was there too I seem to remember!  But don't worry - our c-section day was very special even if it wasn't intimate.  Everyone is thrilled to be welcoming your baby into the world and I guess that magic never diminishes.

Well done sticking to your principles and not getting dictated to by the hospital.  They don't often tell you your choices and rights and few people ever question it.  I'm sure I had a few notes on my file by the time I left hospital I was such a nuisance them!!

Enjoy feeling your son moving inside you for just a bit longer.  It's a magical time and you miss it when they're born even though they're lying next to you!

You are so right about the NHS not believing in septums. During my c-section I was told I clearly have a heart shaped womb and my surgeon was surprised no one had told me this before - she said it should have shown up in scans and definitely during the operations I've had over the years.  Only Penny has ever spotted it !!  What a star she is.  So stick to your guns and keep asking questions AlmaMay - we know from our own experience these docs don't have all the answers don't we?

Enjoy the BBQ and have some fun - good plan.

Thinking of you  

Jaydi xxxxxx


----------



## Penpot

Hello all

Larkles - thanks for kind words and hope all goes well the vet and results. I had to take my cat to the clinic a while ago and could hear him yowling down a long corridor and behind two closed doors. Needles to say he hates vets almost as much as DH and I hate going to ivf clinics - sometimes there feels v little difference!

Jaydi  - really glad all going so well with DD, congratulations!

AlmaMay - blimey how frustrating! You must be so fed up with the to-ing and fro-ing but at least, one way or another, it'll all be over soon. Enjoy the bbq if you decide to have one - apparently weather-wise it's meant to resemble the summer at last!

Love to all, have a good w/e

Penpot x


----------



## Sasha B

Dear AlmaMay,

Third time must be a charm! You've got one little boy who just loves it too much inside you   . Let's hope the Dr's get their acts together on Monday. Who knows your little one might suddenly change his mind and make an appearance beforehand!

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Laura68

Alma May how frustrating for you, but well done for sticking to your guns - must have been very hard for you on your own. not sure i could have been as strong.

Just wanted to echo what Jaydi said - everyone is just as excited for you when your baby arrives by c-section.  I just remembered reading that how lovely it was in theatre - all the docs, midwives etc looking delighted and congratulating us.  And you will enjoy that moment fully because  you wont have had 60 hours of labour beforehand!  I suppose it is major surgery but honestly, (I know Jaydi's was different and more serious) it doesn't feel like it.  it's all over so fast and these days they don't cut the muscle, they just part it so recovery is faster.

Also totally agree with Jaydi - enjoy your bump lots the next couple of days - it's very odd to suddenly not be pregnant, and you will miss it, and all the kindly looks you get because of it!

Jaydi - so glad you are able to enjoy your little girl despite ongoing kidney problems.  Poor you.  As for your bump, has your GP never seen a woman post-birth?  Everyone still has a bump.  Der.... Get well soon.  

Hello to everyone else.

Just a quickie now as DH is on his way out and both girls are restless xxx


----------



## roze

Hi, just back from Paris so this is a quickie to say hi- AM- sorry to hear its dragging on for you but as everyone has said, you will soon be holding DS in your arms. C sections really aren;t that bad these days and it can be a nice experience with all the medics clapping etc.  Yes I remember the wobble thing too- it had been so nice to have a firm tum for a change so losing it was a shock. It will soon subside though as the fluid goes through your lymph system/kidneys and you'll wake up a lot thinner after a week or so. 

Will post more after the weekend when Ive slept. DD did not sleep at all in our poky little Ibis room- nightmare.

It was wonderful to at last meet Bonnie and her lovely family in Paris- we have been communicating for over 4 years and have tried to meet before.  Hopefully will meet up again soon.   

love to everyone


roze  xx


----------



## larkles

Just popping in to say

Almaymay-Good for you for sticking to your decision  hope you're not too uncomfortable and looking forward to Monday   We'll all be thinking of you

Laura-it’s lovely to hear that all the people around you in the theatre are genuinely happy for you, comforting that, suppose that’s why their in the jobs they love and hope that Almaymay has a nice crew looking after her          

Roze-lovely to hear you had a lovely meet up with Bonnie and her family 

Sorry so short, work in morning and have my ******** farm to tend to   

Love to all

Larkles
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Almamay - we're all thinking of you hun! Hope you are having a nice weekend and the very, very best of luck for Monday, it won't be long before your precious little boy is in your arms.
XXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Alma may thinking of you and wishing you all the best for monday, not long until you are snuggling your little man!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just popping in to wish Almamay TONS of luck for tomorrow. WIll be thinking of you meeting your little boy after your long wait. Hope it all goes really well. xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Alma May - all the best for this amazing day  xxxxxxxxx

LML


----------



## Sasha B

Dearest AlmaMay,

Thinking of you today. Hopefully all will be underway as I type. Looking forward to hearing of the arrival of your darling boy.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Alma May

Was so sorry (and rather angry) to hear what happened at the end of last week. It's amazing how the medics can impose and define an end point to your pregnancy just because of your age, or worse still their stats    Very well done for sticking to your guns and being so strong. We all admire you.
But anyway, now, we must be positive about today and the magic moment you will have when your son is in your arms for the first time. Thinking about you loads and sending lots of love  

Just catching a quick moment now while Button is asleep - yes he is home! He was so good on the journey, sleeping most of the way and no sickness   Even last night he was good but is obviously missing him mum and his brothers and sisters. He's a little cutie, and I'll be putting an up to date picture of him on my avatar very soon. We had a fabby weekend away, seeing dear friends and family and also having some good DH and me time so we're feeling refreshed ready for our new challenge!

Love to all
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone one, am massively behind on posting and catching up with you all and only have a few minutes but wanted to say hello and a massive good luck for AlmaMay today! Will be thinking of you.

Great news from us is that we are all at home now, Ollie was allowed off SCBU Wednesday so we have had a few days now at home. We are all doing ok although I am worried about his feeding patterns at the moment because he is not gaining weight fast enough but hope this will sort itself out very soon.

Thank you for all your lovely posts on the gallery picture, we feel so lucky to have you all looking out for us.

Sorry for no personals at the moment, suffice to say I am thinking about all our pregnant ladies, all those waiting on new cycles and all our new mums just dont have much time to send you indiviudal wishes at the moment.

Lots and lots of love to you all will catch up soon I promise!

Penxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Mrs Bunny- button is GORGEOUS!!!! Give him a massive hug from me, I ADORE puppies and you sure have a cutie there.    Hope he is giving you lots of love and smiles. xx

Pen P- good news about Ollie, I am sure the feeding will sort itself out. He is going to be well looked after I know it. xx

Almamay- hope all is going well for you. Thinking of you today. xx

Hi to everyone, no news from me, but for once no news is good news! IE no drama... LOL. I could update you all on baby Zoe but I think this is good as a thread for those having tx and I remember all too well how it is to be waiting after such a long time for my tx to work. So, where do I update about the bumps and babes? Does anyone else feel like me that it is fairer to have those kinds of chats elsewhere? I know I don't post much these days though so tell me to bog off if you think I am being too sensitive. 

Lots of luck to all the abroadies who need some xx
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Giggles, I agree with you completely, and thanks for suggesting it, and I think that Abroadies Bumps and Babies could / should be resurrected.  It's still there, up in the Bumps and Babies bit, so you could post more in there.
Glad Zoe is doing so well !  Can't wait to meet her. 
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dearest Giggles,

Thanks for being so sensitive to others. I also agree that bumps and babies needs to be for the more detailed baby stuff. We love everyone on this thread and there is no way we would want to loose touch with anyone, but for more in-depth baby and pregnancy talk, it would be good to use bumps and babies out of respect for those still on the ttc journey who view the Abroadies thread as a haven where they can be honest and don't need to fear coming cross baby and pregnancy chat (bumps and babes is open to anyone ttc or pregnant). The orginal idea was that all our lovely Abroadies ladies who are pregnant or have babies would to continue to post on  the main Abroadies  thread as well. Sorry, I hope this is not being insensitive to anyone. Its just that a few people  over the last few months have confided in me that they have stopped posting on Abroadies for this very reason.

Giggly, I'll see you on Bumps & Babes. Looking forward to hearing all about little Zoe.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Mrs Bunny,

Congratulations on the home coming of buttons! He looks soooo cute. I'm really pleased you & Dh had a great weekend away and that you were able to enjoy being with each other and being with your friends.

love,

Sasha.


----------



## bluebell

Just to follow on from what Sasha has said, I too am aware of people that have avoided Abroadies as they have found the pregnancy and baby talk too upsetting.  You may all have noticed that are there are very few newbies on here and this could be the reason.  I feel that it is fine to announce an pregnancy on Abroadies - we are all so fond of each other and want to hear the news, but all the details of scans, buying prams, Mothercare, birth stories etc etc are best on Bumps and Babies.
People can flit from one thread to the other depending on what they are saying, so it doesn't in any way split us up.
I also hope saying this doesn't offend anyone.   
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bloobs and Sasha- thanks for the support, I kind of felt uncomfortable posting in detail here about little Zoe so it's good to know I'm not alone in thinking this is a good idea. I hope I can post a bit more in weeks to come but hope I'll do my best to be sensitive to others as infertility sucks, however you overcome it. I know I want to know how people are doing with their bumps and babes, but can look for it in the relevant thread and come here too. I think you two have put it far better than me anyway! 

Larkles- you and your ******** farm! Made me ROFL as my 16 year old ex-pupils play that and I get endless updates from them about their progress. A girl with her feet firmly in fun- love it!

Got to go, been v.thrifty and made plum and blackcurrant jam from our garden- yummy! AND it set... Woo! Just need to put the lids on and hope they keep, since I got 10 jars out of 2 bags of sugar! That's all our jam for the year with giving some away... Oops!

Big hugs to you all!
xx


----------



## Sushi

Dear Abroadies,

Just to let you know that Almamay gave birth to her long awaited babyboy by c-section this morning at 9.32a.m. He weighs 9lbs8oz and is absolutely gorgeous . Almamay and baby are doing well, no names decided yet. As her birthpartner I had the privilege to be there for the birth and it was a wonderful experience. After all the false starts, they took fantastic care of her and she was first in the queue this morning.

 BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO ALMAMAY AND DH ON THE BIRTH OF THEIR SON  ​
Lots of love,

Ursula x


----------



## RSMUM

OH wowowow!!! SOOOO pleased !!! Thanks so much for letting us know, Ursula - please send my love to Almamay and family  ( how I LOVE to be able to say that! ) 

How wonderful! After soo long,this little boy is going to be so loved, what a long, long battle they fought to finally be able to hold him in their arms - fantastic!!!


----------



## Sasha B

Dear AlmaMay & Dh,

I am so very happy for you that your long journey to become parents is finally over. 
Congratulations on the birth of your darling son.



love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## bron11

Congratulations Almamay and DH - good weight - hope all is well, enjoy  

Pen Pos - glad your all home, Ollie feeding will settle and he will put the pounds on soon.  Midwife will also keep close eye on this.  Take care.

Hi to everyone else hope all is well.

Thanks for good wishes for Jakes forthcoming procedures.

Bron xx


----------



## larkles

Fabbie News

Well done Almaymay, you've had a really long journey to get to where you are now and am so pleased to hear your news of your son is with you now xx

                             

Larkles


----------



## lovemylabrador

Fantastic news - Congratulations Alma May and family  -            

LML  xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

FANTASTIC NEWS, ALMAMAY- SO PLEASED IT ALL WENT WELL AND YOU ARE FINALLY A MUMMY AFTER ALL THIS TIME.

ENJOY, ENJOY, ENJOY!

HERE'S TO A SPEEDY RECOVERY AND A WHOLE NEW LIFE- WELL DONE, YOU 

XX


----------



## Marina

Almamay and DH

I don't come here much these days, but I wanted to congratulate you, I remember you from here before I got PG and on the other board where babog used to be, I am so happy to read your news, just proves persistants pays off and you never give up always kept going so much strength and bravery to victory in the end and best of all your own eggs amazing, I wish you every happiness and your DH for the future and a big hello to your son     

Love

Marina


----------



## crusoe

Huge congratulations from me too Alma May.

Fantastic news!!!

                                               

Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Congrats to Alma May, DH and their little baby boy from me too !
Give him a big kiss from Aunty Bluebell xxxxxx
             
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

What fantastic news from AlmaMay, so thrilled for you after such an amazing journey, enjoy your son sweetheart you have worked so hard and been an inspiration to so many here.

Tons of hugs and kisses to you all.

                        

Pen
xxx


----------



## nats210

Congratulations AlmaMay enjoy every minute with him.
Nats
x


----------



## Penpot

Woohoo that's fantastiic news, congratulations Alma Maya!

Pen Pos - so glad you're now at home and things are going well. 

Love to all

Penpot x


----------



## earthe kitt

Many many congratulations to AlmaMay and DH

     

Jo  XXX


----------



## roze

Congrats, AlmaMay!

                   ^beware^               

You have waited so long for this,I am overjoyed that you can at last hold your darling son in your arms! You have been through so much. 

Wishing you all the best for a speedy recovery and hopefully a meet up by the autumn at least!



roze xxx


----------



## mini-me

*CONGRATULATIONS TO ALMAMAY AND DH ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR SON
FAB NEWS!
       *​
Love mini me
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

CONGRATULATIONS ALMA MAY & DH!

And a big welcome to your darling little boy, looking forward to seeing a picture of him
   

And thanks to Ursula for supporting Alma May and telling us the good news 

lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxxx


----------



## Jaydi

AlmaMay and DH we are so very thrilled to hear your news! 
 Welcome to your little boy - how wonderful that he is here. 

 Huge congratulations! 

 Ursula, so pleased you were there to support AlmaMay and to witness such a special arrival 

 With our love Jaydi, Mr Jaydi and DD xxx

      
​


----------



## Laura68

CONGRATULATIONS ALMA MAY!!! YOU ARE A MUMMY AT LAST.

Really fantastic news.  So thrilled for all three of you.  I bet you don't ever want to let him go.  Well done lovely lady - you finally made it!!

Love Laura xxx


----------



## Laura68

Sorry if I have upset anyone over the last 9 months by mentioning pregnancy or baby stuff...    I have tried to not post much about the twins, but you're right Sasha, Giggly, etc, it's very painful to read anything like that when you are still fighting IF and I'd hate to think people were staying away because of it.  This thread is invaluable for support during tx and that should be its main purpose.

I will move over to bumps and babes, and hope some friends from here come too, it seemed pretty quiet over there last time I looked. 

Good luck everyone.

Laura


----------



## bluebell

Just wanted to say to Laura that it would be great if you still post on Abroadies, to chat to people still ttc and about all the other things we all talk about like the weather, holidays, funny stories etc etc.   Bumps and Babies is just for bumps and babies talk.  We don't have to be on one or another thread all the time .... just pick the one that suits best for a particular post.  Both threads are still for Abroadies !!!
Big kisses to your girlies,  
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

A straight jacket thread ... now, there's a good idea.  How about a the men in white coats are coming for me thread ??!!


----------



## roze

I can understand the wisdom of moving threads and of the Bumps and Babes thread however I always took comfort in peoples pregnancy stories as it gave me hope. Only rarely did I feel like avoiding the thread. The abroadie ladies were always so sensitive in any case and no one ever gloated or forgot that some of us were still on the bandwagon, so to speak! I would have personally been more upset by people I knew moving away completely as I would have felt very behind! So I dont think anyone should worry about upsetting anyone else either past or present however its probably time to take steps to ensure that newbies feel comfortable.

roze


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just wanted to add my two pence worth for what its worth.  This subject keeps coming up and I like many of us have been posting on the general abroadies thread for many years, through much pain and upset and yet have always stayed.  When people got there BFP's I celebrated and still do and loved to hear info on pregnancy progress and babes born and all that entailed.  I have 'held the hand' of many going through treatment, just as you all did with mine, and prayed and hoped every step of the way for my own success. I know with all my heart I would never have had the strength or knowledge to continue on my own journey without being an active part of this thread.

To feel now that I am being asked to move over to another thread upsets me. This is 'home' to me and I hope I still have a lot to share with those starting out, going through treatment and progressing through to pregnancy and having babies of their own - however that comes about.  

Sensitivity is something we all try to practice and is something I am grateful others demonstrated to me but to not discuss babies or pregnancies here would in my opinion dilute the wealth of knowledge and understanding between those going through the 'abroadie experience' and I thought we were all happy to continue as we are.

There have been a lot of new arrivals this month and maybe that has compounded the issue but if I have to go, I will go for good, I dont want to post on another thread and not be able to share the journeys of all I have been with for years or not be able to speak freely. Of course all of us new mums try to be thoughtful but we need you all too.

Dont want to upset anyone but this does keep coming up and we do keep getting agreement to stay as we are.  If new people are put off I am sorry, but many do come here, take and run and not put the work into helping the community as a whole which makes us all feel used.  Lets try to maintain the lovely balance wehave always had?

Hope I havent offended or upset anyone, just trying to put into words how I feel.

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Roze, Laura, Lexey and Pen for this.

I will just say one more thing here, as I have already put my two penneth in !!

Posting on Bumps and Babies doesn't mean having to leave Abroadies. The way I see it, Abroadies who are pg or have babies can still post on Abroadies to give support to those having tx, but by keeping the bulk of the pregnancy and baby chat to another thread, people having tx then have the choice to read the pregnancy stuff or not.  Those that find the pg/baby chat inspiring / helpful can look at Bumps and Babies, but those who are upset by it can safely talk about tx without having to read about pregnancy etc.

Also, if we offend even just one person by pregnancy / baby chat, surely that is one too many ?  I hate to think that there are people who are still ttc who feel that Abroadies isn't the place for them as they find the pg/baby talk upsetting.  Surely these people take priority.  Also it is worth saying that the people who have told me they have been upset by some of the pregnancy chat aren't 'fly bys' but long-standing abroadies. 

I still can't understand why we can't just see it as two abroadies threads - one for tx talk and one for pg/babe talk, but that we can all post on one or both of them as we choose.  It isn't a case of leaving one thread for another.

Oh well, it will all get sorted in the end !  This discussion just shows how muchh we all love Abroadies !
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Pen and Laura,

I am so sorry if I offended you, it truly wasn't my intention. Pen, please don't leave us because its not about segregating the Abroadies. You can still post about Ollie and we'd love to know how he is doing but its just for in-depth stuff such as buying things for nurseries, breast feeding etc. it would be better posing that on bumps and babies. We are not saying that we should stop sharing in each other's journeys and in supporting each other even through pregnancy and parenthood. I hope you can understand that when people go into great detail about their pregnancies and babies that it can be really hurtful for some of those who are still trying for their family. It wasn't suggested to alienate anyone but simply to make sure that 'Abroadies' is a place where everyone can feel welcome and comfortable to post. I felt I had to speak up as there are a number of people who no longer feel they can post on Abraodies (some of whom have been around for months if not years), which I personally feel is very sad. I know that some ladies who are tcc are ok with pregnancy / baby chat but there are others that are not and we need to respect their feelings as well.

Please don't leave. I'm sure we can sort this out.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi all
Just a quickie from me - I recall the Bumps and Babies threads were set up in late 2005/early 2006  when we started getting pregnancies and some were complaining bitterly about morning sickness and how awful they were feeling - while those of us who were TTC were getting a little (OK A LOT) distressed about this.

I think since then there has been more sensitivity (not that any distress caused was deliberate, early pregnancy can be a blooming awful time)  from the pregnant abroadies but I can imagine that there are still times when we (who have been fortuante and had children)  quite unwittingly say things about our  pregnancies and offspring which others who are still TTC may find distressing. 

I think moving bumps and babies to another part of the board was not such a good move and perhaps it could be put back on the main listings which may enhance it's popularity.

I hope I haven't upset anybody by this - I  just wanted to add a reminder of the history of that thread and the reason it was set up in the first place.

Sasha -    Hoping you're OK - Bella coming up to 3 already - just where did the time go?

Jo


----------



## Mandchris

Almamay  and DH!!!! Well done!            

Loads of love mandy and Chris xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Sorry everyone but it's me again.  Just to add that I was the person who first initiated Abroadies Bumps and Babies.  This wasn't because I felt pg people were being insensitive, but just because I felt detailed pregnancy chat was inappropriate for the main thread.  I was pg myself and wanted to discuss e.g. buying prams without upsetting anyone.  I don't think the pg Abroadies then were any less sensitive than they are now, and morning sickness, for example, still crops up on Abroadies.   
Right, that really is it from me now, I promise !!!!  
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Newday

Someone once wrote on here something like: " Now I am pregnant I will not be posting as I want this to be a normal pregnancy from now on"

That Really really annoyed me at the time far more than talk of pregnancy etc.....

I do read everyday but I skim over bits I think I won't like to see which is why sometimes what I write is short and limited. I was one of the first people on this thread and probably near enough the only one who still isn't pregnant or have a child.

I haven't stopped posting because of what people have written but because I don't have anything I want to tell people at the moment.

I have found the board very supportive over the years and would hate to loose people from here. I look at what I want I see Giggly's little girl through ******** and Hem's and have met various people when having treatment. If I don't want to read I don't!

Anyway when I have something to say I will --- I am off to Czech tomorrow for intralipids in preparation for FET in the Autumn sometime

Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Good to hear from you Dawn. Hope it goes well in Czech for you and roll on the autumn eh? 
I would be interested in hearing more about how the intralipids stuff works ....

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dearest Dawn,

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and I hope that all goes smoothly for you. You have been so amazing through all the obstacles that you have had to face. I am hoping the intralipids (heard of them but don't know exactly what they are either) do their job.

Heaps of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## mini-me

Diva B -    I used to think that at the end of every year, especially when DH said Christmas 2002, "I promise you'll get pg next year".  Of course it didn't happen.  It did eventually happen and hope it will do for you too.    

Dawn - good luck and thinking of you.  

On the subject of the 2 threads - I will be posting on both.  When I was in tx I read the bumps and babes thread when I felt up to it, if I didn't I didn't read it.  I agree it is lovely to read about pg and babies when I was up to it.  I agree with you blubell!  


Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## bron11

Dawn - good luck, fingers crossed

DivaB- sorry you are missing you DH -  , glad the scenery is good to your eyes!!!  I really hope that treatment works for you this time, I will keep everything crossed for you.  

Almamay - hope all is well with your little one.

Pen Pos - glad Ollie is doing well and hope you are looking after yourself - make sure you get rest.

Laura - hope your well and the little ones.  

Lexey - thanks for your support, you have been through a lot and I hope your dream comes true and that life is easier on you in the future.

Curseo - keep enjoying your family.

Pen Pot - fingers crossed for you.

Sasha, Bluebell, and everyone else i have not mentioned personally - hope you are all well.

I have been reading lastest comments regarding appropriateness of posting here when baby is born.  I apologise if i have upset anyone with my baby talk, discussing breastfeeding etc.  This was not my intention.  

I have really beyond anything appreciated the support I have received from this thread, esp as I felt I have not got this from my husband, and have no mum to discuss things with - this thread has been my family support.  I did post on another thread but I felt that my posts were ignored and received no support so I kept turning to this thread where I felt comfortable to post.  My perception.  I have felt comfortable on this thread and don't on others which is a personally thing.

Given that it is upsetting people I have made the decision that I will no longer post here, but will read only to keep myself updated with posts.  I do want to wish everyone happiness for the future.  For the mums - enjoy this experience, hope all goes well.  For those in treatment I really hope that your wishes come true and that one day you will also find yourself in the position of holding your little bundle in your arms.  Until then keep strong as I know the journey can be a rollercoaster with more downs than ups.


Thanks for everthing, Bron and Jake.  Have to go Jake crying.  xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Dawn, wishing you all the best of luck and got everything crossed for you.   

Diva, your time in LA sounds like a dream.  Your amazing sense of humour must be keeping you going so well.  There have been so many people on here who have thought it could never happen, and then it eventually does.  Enjoy flashing those real boobies around and sneding you all the very best.

Bron, no need to disappear !  We would all hate you to disappear and that was never anyone's intention and would miss you if you go.  Kisses to Jake.  Why not try taking a peek into Abroadies Bumps and Babies? You will see it is full of only Abroadies that you already know.

Penpot, thinking of you xxxx    

Mini-me, how is your little laddie ?  Are you bringing him up to Scotland ?

Love to everyone else,

Bloobs xxxx


----------



## Penpot

Hi All

Thanks so much Bluebell and Bron11. It really helped seeing your good wishes as I'm having a lousy day at work and want to punch someone! With all the drugs I'm on, and tension about taking the test on Friday, frankly, my boss will be taking her life in her hands if she delegates any more! So stressed out. 

Pretty much sure it's a bfn but even if it is, when we go for ED next year the percentages are so much greater I'm actually looking forward to the prospect of having a better chance of getting a BFB (LmyLab - think you said similar once and it really helped), rather than this slim 5%. Anyway, enough about me. 

Pen Pos and Alma May who you doing, how are your boys?

Hi to all other new mums, those pregs, PUPO or tx - love and luck to us all!

Penpot xxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Dawn, all the best for your trip to Czech. Intralipids seem to be the 'in thing' at the moment - let's hope it means a bit more than that and that it helps you get your much deserved BFP   

Diva, great to hear from you. Sorry you're not getting any privacy for FF - how frustrating that must be! But maybe it means that you're doing a lot of other exciting things instead. Well done, impressing everyone with your real boobs! And your lovely smooth skin! that must give you a real boost! Sorry that you're missing DH, hope you get to see him soon. xxx

Penpot  for you and glad you're feeling more positive overall about your chances of getting a BFP one day  

Right. I need to say something about this issue that has cropped up again about posts re pregnancy and babies etc. I think what Pen says is true, the issue has been compounded by the fact that quite a few long-standing and much loved abroadies were pregnant at the same time. Of course everyone was chuffed about this - it was like a member of the family being pregnant and those of us who've been here a while wanted to hear all the details. And we all did a big group hug at that stage and agreed to stay together, and at the same time, be open to new people who needed advice about going abroad for tx. Well, you never know how things will turn out unless you try them (I think we're all experts at this particular philosophy!) and I think it's only now that we can reassess the situation. Personally, I think largely it has been successful to keep everyone together and it has certainly given some of us an insight into the ups and downs of being pregnant and giving birth. From my own point of view, I have found it quite difficult to read all the details of pregnancy and more recently babies, and there are days when I've skimmed more and found bits that I do want to read. It's been slightly easier for me to cope with than others I suppose because of my DD's pregnancy running alongside all this and I found it interesting to compare hers with the girls' pregnancies here. Of course I've found my DD's pregnancy difficult to deal with at times but I'm her mother and needed to find a way of dealing with it - this was comparatively easy I suppose, switching to my motherly role and I suppose I also felt motherly to some of the girls on here as well as being a supportive friend - if my DD hadn't been pregnant, all this would have been much more difficult for me. So I can therefore understand how difficult it's been for others who have maybe stayed away from this thread because of it. Having had tx at IM last time, I've been using that thread to read more tx themed posts, and have found that useful.
So, I think I now agree that it would be better for girls to post detailed chat about their babies and pregnancies on the Abroadies bumps and babies thread. If people have been put off posting here about tx then that's good enough reason for me to think this. I've been upset to read that girls will not post here again now they have their babies. I'm sure there is a place for everyone on this thread, but girls would feel more relaxed now chatting about their babies on the other thread - let's hope some of us go over there to chat about our pregnancies! Girls who have gone over to the other thread would still have valuable advice to post on this thread to those of us still here plus any newcomers. We would really miss your support. Maybe they would also give us an update on how they are doing and then we can decide whether to go and look on bumps and babies. After all, I suppose that's what this thread was originally all about - a place for people who were going abroad for tx to come for advice and support. Maybe this has slightly changed now, there being so many clinic and country threads, but we've still stuck together. Hopefully we'll continue to stick together, and feel comfortable whatever thread we happen to be on at the time. I really hope so. Sorry for sounding so generic, referring to 'girls' all the time - I just didn't want to be personal as this issue is really a general one not a personal one. 

Lots of love to everyone  
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## mini-me

Penpot - hope you're proved wrong and you get a lovely BFP.  You have a really positive outlook for the future though.  Good luck!  

Bron - know what you mean about being comfortable on a thread.  When I was pg, I posted on the trimesters and although the girls were lovely, I didn't feel as at home as I did on the 'Abroadies'.  Where I wanted to post was the bumps and babes but it was very quiet - I was afraid if I posted there I'd be posting to myself and nobody else would reply.    
I'll post the purely baby stuff like feeding and nursery etc on the bumps and babes thread.  Of course it's everyone's personal choice where they post.  We'd love to hear how little Jake is getting on, please don't disappear.

Mrs Bunny - our posts crossed, you're faster than me.  

Best wishes to all,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

This is all starting to get quite upsetting so am going to post my final thoughts on the matter and then see what happens from here on.  Firstly I want to apologise to AlmaMay for her fantastic news being caught up in all this chatter about who should and shouldnt be posting here!  At a time when this board should be full of love and joy we are in danger of alienating the very people who have helped each other get to the precious end goal and making them feel bad about having done so.

I made my first post on this board almost four years ago and have had support like I could never imagine. As I have said many times I really wouldnt have got to this magical point in my life without the abroadies thread and the wonderful people I have met here.  I never once felt I had to censor my posts and having been on the journey myself and had to 'deal' with others BFP's and arrivals felt I had earned the right to celebrate and help educate others on the likes of early waters breaking, NK cells, useful websites and all manor of things associated with any stage of this journey as they came up. 

As a new mum, along with quite a few others in the last few weeks I am sure, we are too feeling weepy, vulnerable, scared but joyous and really need our FF buddies to help share and discuss things.  I know it may seem daft but I feel as I know some of the others do that we are now being asked to shut up and move on and over to another place which is not our natural home.  I thought we had agreed a couple of months ago that we were happy to have a mix here? Its never just been a TTC abroad thread its always shared all sorts of things.

I like all the others try to be sensitive to those still on there journey and have offered many hours of postings in direct support of those very people in the way you all did for me. If we cannot co-exist here happily I like Bron will go not to Bumps and Babes I dont just want to talk about that but off completely and that would be a major shame. I always felt like we were a big family and  as welcoming for all new comers as we were for our long standing members, in my opinon this board will be a very sad place without a mix of all our stories.

Thats enough now. Thanks to those of you that have PM'd me I will respond very soon, love and luck to everyone lets get a final decision on this and stick to it.  My vote would be to stay as we are but maybe I am being selfish.  Either way we need to sort this out as its upsetting a lot of people.

Pen


----------



## lovemylabrador

Oh no, I don't want anyone to go either... 

I know I am lucky enough to be pg, but before I was, I took lots of comfort from others who were, as roze said, it gave me hope... and have found everyone to be sensitive, supportive and wonderful at all times... 

Personally, I'd like us all to stick together... its a wonderful group that has got to know eachother well, and would always welcome newcomers... there have been times when I have felt I've needed a bit of a break, but its always been great to know that you've all been there to come back to...

Please don't anyone go!


Penpot - thinking of you on Friday.   

Penpos, Jaydi, Laura, AlmaMay, Bron - love to you and your babies...

Mrs Bunny - give Buttons big hug from me - I'm sure he's bringing you lots of joy! 

Dawn - good luck with your trip... will be thinking of you

Diva - love hearing about LA! I work away from my DH quite a lot, but it makes the being together all the nicer!! Now I'm home more, its taken some adjusting for both of us!!! Hope it all goes well, even without Mr Whippy!

Larkles - glad things seem to be going well for your furbaby

Off to the Isle of Wight for a few days - rubbish connection - you better all be here when I get back!! 

All the best to all of you,

LML  xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hello Everyone - Hope you can still recognise me with the altered posting name, I'm trying to avoid being quite so easily identified in real life, so edited my history too - but I'm sure you can work 'me' out.

I have had a few messages so thought I'd better post to state categorically that the reason I have had a break from the thread for the last five months has NOT been due to details of my wonderful friend's pregnancies and babies.  I live for those, and in fact sneaked in occasionally just because I wanted to know how they were getting on.  

I would be immensely sad to see the people who have had hard won success head off to bumps and babies or stop posting at all, but will completely understand if you feel that because I have not been active on here for a while, I don't have the right to an opinion.  

I really wanted the lovely ladies who have had their babies know that I am honoured they have shared their journey with me, and I am absolutely thrilled for them.

Lots of love

ElleJay xxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Hiya Ladies,

First and all, CONGRATULATIONS TO ALMAMAY, DH  and the loving boy. I big kiss for all of you, very please and happy for the 3 of you


I have been few good days without posting and reading and I am very surprised to read what I am reading. I have not been posting on abrodies for many years just 3-4 months but as many of us we have had our own  long journey of infertility so none of us, newbies or oldies of the threat are unfamiliar on how we feel and how we deal with what lifes throws at us. I can only tell you that when I joined you I never felt bad or not wanted to hear about other pg's or babies as hearing those lovely ladies had achieved what I so much wanted to achieve was giving me strengh and more will power to continuo. I very much welcome everyone voice and I hope that others appreciate my comments and good wishes for others. 

I dont want anyone to leave this thread, I would like to continuo as it is, I feel awfull that some ladies are feeling that they need to leave cos they have acomplished their dream, the dream that we all want for ourselves. They can offer so much advice and support that it makes this thread what it is, a wonderful plataform for us to help each other  respecting all views.


Penpot, the best of luck for testing, dont be negative and think is going to be positive

Dawn, good luck for the trip , I hope that it helps and helps you to get your dream

Diva, I love your LA histories, they are really somthing............ I am sorry that you miss DH soood  badly but you have the right idea by doing windowshopping, that is healthy at all stages and all ages. Good luck with tt.

The reason that I have not been posting for a while is cos my DH brain tumnour is back on the seen, it has changed again and we need to start radiotherapy very soon. We need to concentrate on being positive and have the best frame of mind to tackle things day to day. I have to say that the pg is pushing to keep us in one piece and just a little happy.

Bluesky xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Ladies,

I hate to say this but I think people are missing the point. Just because you post on bumps and babes does not mean that you have to stop posting on Abroadies. Yes, of course we would still like to hear updates on everyone but the whole reason bumps and babes was set up was so that those of us who are pg or who have babies (along with ANYONE else) is welcome to post there with all their in-depth discussion relating to parenthood. I know how much it helped me to discuss sleep patterns, feeding etc. in-depth with the girls on the bumps and babes thread all of whom made the journey with me and many of whom I have known for years. Bron and Pen, I hate the fact that you feel you need to leave over this. Would you not consider at least trying out the bumps and babies thread alongside Abroadies? We are not the enemy, I promise. My intention is not to upset you but you can see by the post of others such Mrs Bunny, Earthe Kitt, Giggly etc. (who is also a new mum herself) that this issue that needs to be addressed. Can't we do it by talking about it and sorting it out rather than threatening to leave altogether? I know I have drawn tremendous support & friendship from the women on this thread, some of whom will be life long friends and I found that support just as valuable once I had Bella and needed to talk about things relating to her, which I did with all the bumps and babies crowd. It is unfortunate that the thread became inactive but please please do not leave over this. 

love,

Sasha xxx

Bluesky, I will PM you. None of this is said either to make those who haven't been posting lately feel that this issue is cropping up because of them. We all need a break sometimes.


----------



## Myra

Evening Ladies

Sorry for jumping in but i see there are some strong feelings on here at the moment  

All i want to say is that no one is being asked to leave the thread if they are pregnant or have a baby, but just keep detailed pg/baby chat to the Abroadies Bumps & Babies thread.

Please be mindful of each other and the situations that others are in and the beauty of FF is that those who have achieved success can offer support to others still going through it by understanding how hard it can be, there is a babydust board for all those of you have achieved your dream.

You all are good friends on this thread and i hope that you continue to be and can offer support and guidance to each other, we all need each other  

Myra xx


----------



## Myra

Welcome to your new home girls  

Happy chatting   to all


----------



## Myra

Time for a new thread

Heres your new home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=205155.0


----------



## Myra

Copying my post from last thread girls

Evening Ladies

Sorry for jumping in but i see there are some strong feelings on here at the moment  

All i want to say is that no one is being asked to leave the thread if they are pregnant or have a baby, but just keep detailed pg/baby chat to the Abroadies Bumps & Babies thread.

Please be mindful of each other and the situations that others are in and the beauty of FF is that those who have achieved success can offer support to others still going through it by understanding how hard it can be, there is a babydust board for all those of you have achieved your dream.

You all are good friends on this thread and i hope that you continue to be and can offer support and guidance to each other, we all need each other  

Myra xx


----------



## Laura68

Thanks Myra.

Just bookmarking. x


----------



## mini-me

Bluesky,

Thinking of you.   Hope DH responds well to radiotherapy.

Take care,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## bluebell

..and from me too.  So sorry Bluesky to hear your DH and you are having to go through this.  It sounds like you are a strong team.  Wishing you both all the best.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Bluesky

Best wishes from me too - will keep you and DH in my thoughts,,,

LML xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Abroadies

Strong opinions but that's the abroadies, no problem with anyone staying, i would too be sad if I couldn't go through all of our progresses-as someone mentioned, you're part of our family, we all stick together, I don't think it's bad though for when peeps want to talk about intimate details that we never had a clue about, I for one never knew until recently that you get no af when you're breastfeeding   

Bron-don't leave the board, we didn't mind hearing of you bf problems, after all you've been through   

Bluesky-am so sorry to hear that your dh's tumour has come back, thinkging of you both in this difficult time   

Larkles jnr results were 200 so still high although down by 16-he's very active and happy in his self so he's now on blood pressure and thryoid pills once a day thankfully-too many scratches 

Dawn-best of luck hun, I'm still here-you're not the only one that hasn't got your dream, really hoping this is the one for you xx

Love to all my lovely abroadies

Larkles
xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Diva, I bet that was the best glass of wine you had ever had !  
Hope you feeling OK today.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Diva sorry you are having a teary time,but bet you enjoyed that nice cold glass of white and the hill billy band!!

Larkles, not sure what the results for Karkles Jr mean but you sound very positive about them so I assume that they are quite good?? sounds like the meds will help anyway.

Bluesky, so sorry about DH I hope you manage to get through this and the radio therapy goes well  .

I have missed a lot of what has gone on over the past few days as I have been away, I have tried posting on my birth board but there are so many people you just cant get to know them all! I would like to continue here , finding out hoiw you are all getting on and going through the treatment cycles with you but also keeping an eye on those bumps and babes as well. I agree though that this may not be the best place for lots of detailed baby talk( although it doesn't worry me) so will avoid it!! I do think there are quite a lot of abroadies bumps and babes and if we all moved onto the B and B board  for the more indepth stuff it would be a faster moving board.
I know this always causes lots of emotions but what do we expect with a board full of hormonal women

Hugs to you all.


----------



## bluebell

Love the idea of the board full of hormonal women !  
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Diva,

Sorry to hear that you've been upset by what's been going on. You and any other Abroadies are so welcome to join the "Bumps and Babies" thread anytime. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Firstly- Bluesky, hope things go brilliantly with your DH's radiotherapy. I am a cancer survivor too and know how hard it is on everyone, especially your loved ones. Look after yourselves hun. xx 

As for my suggestion about abroadies b&b, well...! Bloomin' Nora! I am so sorry to have started this all off- I never expected people to take offense and certainly never intended it. I just wanted to post a couple of Zoe related things that I personally didn't feel comfortable posting here as I knew I wouldn't have wanted to read it before when we were having failed cycle after failed cycle. The bumps and babies thread worked so well a while back, in that we were all hoping to graduate there sometime soon and were always popping in and out of abroadies and bumps and babies- no-one needs to feel ousted by that suggestion, surely? Of course we all support each other and I have gained so much from the friendship I have found here that I find it really hard to think we're all falling out over it. I just wanted to talk sensitively to others in the same boat as me. 

So, I will post here to do my abroadies chat and on b&b for my baby stuff. That's just me! I don't see a need for anyone to leave though- that would be a real shame. 

Hugs to anyone feeling a bit fed up! 

Have a lovely evening- the sun is shining! xx


----------



## bluesky3443

Hiya girls,

thanks so much for so many lovely and kind messages from everyone, lets hope that we can get through the next few months as well and as positive as we can. We both are looking forward to the pg to go well and at least we have a baby to care for, that will give my DH a inner strengh to fight.
He told me last night to increase his life insurance for me to get more dosh when the moment comes, I know that he was joking and having a bit of crack (he is irish) I said that I will look into, I think that I better keep myself smiling on adversity.

I hope that we can find a happy medium  regarding the threads. Lets all we happy and help each other, that is the best that we do


----------



## bluebell

What a lovely long post Bonnie .... I almost felt that I was there sharing the choccy and coffee with you.  

I too feel that Abroadies friends are amazing and the support on here is incredible.

Just wanted to say again that there is no reason for anyone to leave Abroadies, just perhaps (for the sake of those having tx and who are upset reading pg info, who I think we all need to look after) post the really detailed pg / baby talk on the bumps and babes thread.  We can all still post on here even if we do choose to post on Bumps and Babies too.  It really doesn't have to be one or the other.  

I am sure we can all sort this out and I think that it is good to bring it out into the open, as I think that those who have been upset by the pg and baby talk have been too embarrassed to voice their feelings about it for fear of offending people.  

I think it is just a case of discretion.  Just as a theoretical example, perhaps someone might have just had their 20 week scan.  On Abroadies they might say something like "Hey everyone, I am really pleased as I had my 20 week scan today and it all went really well, and DH and I are really happy", and then they might post on Bumps and Babies they might say something like "We had our scan today and it was brilliant.  It was lovely to see the baby looking really like a real baby, and it was even sucking its thumb, and we began at last to really feel like we are going to be parents at last after all these years of struggle.  The sonographer measured etc etc etc etc etc." .... ie the detail.  It is this detail, particularly all the happiness bits, that will upset some people still struggling to conceive.  Does this make sense?  

I am blessed to have my DD, so I am OK, but it just pains me so much to think that there are people still ttc who haven't felt comfortable to post on here.  Using bumps and babies in this way just seems a simple and sensible solution, giving everyone the choice of what they read.

Once again, no-one needs to leave !!!  We are all far too close for that !  I think Bonnie's idea of bringing the two threads next to each otehr might help, but not sure that admin would agree to that.  A list is also a good idea.  We used to have one.

Love, hugs and chocolate to everyone,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

bonnie and Bluebell well said. I know I am a relitive newbie but I would hate to lose anyone from this thread as you have all been so supportive. I also think once you get to the point of having tmt abroad you have been through so much already and your knowledge of the process and understanding of the pain is so much greater than the regular boards .
I love the idea of the 2 threads being close together and a list as well as it does sometimes get difficult to remember who is a what stage.
I for one found it very helpful to have girls who had been through the process and were pg while I was going through it as it can be a minefield!
So any bumps or babes and beyond from this thread dont miss out on the other thread otherwise it will grind to a halt!!!!!!

 to everyone


----------



## Tinkelbunny

marking.

love to all xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Bonnie,

I often think of you and your DD"s Dad. I will keep you in my prayers. I hope that the bone marrow transplant takes really well and that DD's Dad will make a quick recovery.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## three_stars

Spot on Lexey and well said.

I too am saddened in this time of long awaited joy for several of our members that they might being feeling like keeping it zipped now.  That's unfair and too bad.  Or that any other abroadies feel upset or newbies feel afraid to jump in.  We are a good group here, probaably the best on FF      We have our up and downs and we keep each other strong.  I think everyone should stay in their own personal comfort zone, posting and reading what and when you want.  It generally seems to work well for the largest majority of the time.

So Kisses to Oliver, Jaydidottir,  Sean jr, Hannah and Sophia, Zoe, Crusonson,  and all the wee ones and not so wee any more ones as well, from the ABroadies Bunch!  give your mums  big smiles today, OK?

Tinklebunny!  I hope you are feeling good!  HOw Many weeks are you know?
Superted!  you too.  You must be 2nd trimester by now.

San and Steve - are you still about?  Are you planning treatment in the fall?


Kisses to my Lovely Ellejay.  I hope you will enjoy your new name.  (  My dd will like it   I also hope you know you are a A+++ No. 1 top rate ABroadie and we love you.

yikes!  seriously time to throw my twu in the powertwin and get some air and starbucks !!!  the signal was James throwinhg glass jars of baby food onto the tile.  We found out yesterday that they do indeed break.   

Love

b


----------



## bluebell

Just wanted to say hello to Penpot and hope that everything is OK.  I have a feeling you are testing today.  If so, then wishing you all the very best for a big, fat positive !
                                            
Lots and lots of love from Bluebell xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to do a quick post to say hello to you all - I've been reading but it's moving too fast for me to post and Bluebell, Bonnie and Giggly have just said everything I was intending to write anyway  

Bonnie - my thoughts are with you and your ex and also to you Bluesky - we are all here for you and hope that we can sometimes bring  a little light into the dark, scary days ahead.. thinking of you and your DH  

I too, was completely stopped in my tracks and was  very, very saddened to read your story Myra - thanks so much for "taking care " of us - we have been a bit of an unruly mob recently I guess  

Bonnie - I am feeling really   at the moment as everyone is on holiday and I'm stuck here - but, like Bluebell, even though we have never met, I really felt I was there with you sharing the caffeine hit and imagining meeting you in Paris one day really brought a   to my face! Hope we DO get to meet one day!

Love and huge hugs to you all especially anyone in tx or about to test    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Penpot
good luck    fingers   crossed   thinking of you today  (And I am nopt even the praying type normally so that must count double   )
Hope you get good news 

bonnie


----------



## Luisa8

Just wanted to drop in and say a massive congrats to the new abroadie babies that have recently arrived. 

Haven't posted in a while... find it hard to keep up really but I do lurk about reading how everyone is getting on.

For what it's worth, I also think it would be a massive shame if people felt they had to leave. I don't think that was meant at all by anyone. 

Laura- How are you and your girls getting on? I just came accross a photo on the gallery earlier and they are gorgeous. I hope you are well and happy. xxx

Ellejay- Good to hear from you. I hope you are well and getting geared up ready for your next go. I am on list at Reprofit for Feb 10. Need to do some decision making on which immune txt to go with. Not sure I'll be able to afford IVIg.

Lexey- Hi honey.... feels like nxt year is a long way off doesnt it. I need to start my healthy eating preparation soon but next week never seems to come!!!

A big hello to everyone.... sorry for mentioning more names. Need to get off this comp and get dressed before it's time to go back to bed 

Love to all
Kath xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Penpot-    Good luck! Keeping everything crossed. xx


----------



## Sasha B

All the best Penpot!!! Thinking of you today.

Sasha xxx


----------



## LEXEY

KATH THANTS FANTASTIC NEWS  IV SET UP A THRED FOR NEXT YEAR AT reprofit  BUT IV NOT BEEN ON FOR AGES THE GIRLS MUST WOUNDER WERE I AM  YE  IT SEEMS TO FAR AWAY TO LOOK FORWARD BUT LOOKIN BACK I WOUNDER WERE THE TIME HAS GONE  IT SEEMS LIKE ONLY YESTERDAY I SEEN MY DAD AND ITS COMIN UP 4 8 MONTHS SO IM SURE THE TIME WILL FLY  WERE LUCKY REALLY NO EXCUSE  TO BE FIT AV LOST A STONE  NOW ALTHOUGH IV JUST SHARED A  MC DON  WITH THE DOG  AND THANK GOD SHE DINT WANT MY DELLY JUST THE CARAMEL MILK SHAKE  HAVE YOU LOOKED AT THE FLIGHTS I CAN GET A LIGHT OUT BUT NOT BACK  so i guess its to earley for me but i think is great stefan gives you  time organize 10 out off 10 for that it was mad last aug    i just coulden do that  stress again  am  also quite     to put myself through it again  but  no pain no gain eh oh well keep in touch at least i know have a c/ buddie  whos ears i can talk off      BONNIE THERES 2 names for the list    KATH JUST AD A THOUGHT i can eat cakes for a bit longer than you     am not till april  keep in touch xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lexey, I am  at the sharing a McDo with the dog! My dog wouldn't get even a sniff! That's why you've lost a stone and I keep putting it on! Loads of luck for April, it will be here before you know it like you say. 

Loads of luck for testing Penpot, hope it is a big fat positive for you.    

Kath- welcome whenever you can post, I know what you mean about keeping up- I have the same issue but do read most days. I think you're right about not meaning for anyone to leave, it would be a massive shame.

Best dash!
XX


----------



## Suzie

I am so glad that you have seemed to have resolved your issues  Lovely to see that it can be sorted out amongst yourselves instead of "us" having to step in etc, so big hi 5 to you all 

xx


----------



## LEXEY

KATH iv just posted on the REPROFIT thred  and DHOO    YOUV POSTED THERE sorry i dint realize  when i seen KATH i thought it was kath from spain     kath if your still readin see iv not forgot you    so welcome to abroardies    am so glad your postin here to  so now i no theres 2 kaths i need to pay attention     GIGGEL i share everythin with my dog shes my best mate she keeps secrets never moans about the T  and is happy with a tickel an bone wot more do i want     SUZIE    YEi hope we can sort it to


----------



## cat68

Wow,

I have not been on abroadies for such a long time, it feels like I'm a newbie again. Needed some time away to get over my last loss and didn't want to bring the thread down with my misery  

There were so many ladies that are/were pg and some of you have given birth now, how fantastic.  

Jaydi, Laura, Pen and Alma May  Congratulations on your bundle of joys and sorry for not responding sooner. Anyone I've missed out forgive me my mind has turned to mush!!  

Hello to Lexey(thanks for pming me luv), Giggly, Sasha (I've been meaning to ring you) Kath, Bonnie,RS mum,Bluebell, Tinklebunny, Skirtgirl, Bluesky and anyone I've missed. It's a bit daunting coming on here again and missing loads of ladies out so forgive me.  

Just an update:

After a few months away from tx I am going out to Norway again next week for my 3rd fresh cycle. I am stimming at the mo and am on day 5. I've been listening to Zita West's IVF relaxation CD and also been having Acupuncture ( as I've heard that this increases your chances of IVF working) Literally throwing the kitchen sink at it!!!! 

will catch up with all your news
Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi - tried to do a huge post this a.m. and then lost it right at the end....

I know I have a huge amount of catching up to do, as so much has happened in the four months I have been away, but here's a start:

Penpot - good luck for testing  

Bonnie - Boy do I miss you!  Wish it was last summer all over again with my frequent trips to Paris. Loads of love to you, E, J & K.

Lexey - Really liked your house renovation metaphor - well said! I know what you mean about time flying, and I know how the pain of losing a parent stays with you.   My dog wouldn't get a look in with the Maccy D's either, and if she managed, we'd have to stay out of the room for a while.....

Diva - Hope you're enjoying LaLa land, and tell them to keep their paws off of your boobs! 

Dawn - Hope the intralipids goes well.

Kath - IVig is blessed expensive isn't it? Hope Reprofit is the charm for you next year.

Cat - Huge hugs to you, and good luck for next week in Norway.

Bluebell - Tried to answer your pm, but your inbox is full, so the short version of the long msg I did was yes, you guessed right!

Sasha - I only dip in and out of ** too, thanks for writing on my wall - still got to get my head round all that!

RSMum - Sorry everyone has gone off on hols and left you behind

Skirtgirl - Wow, 18 weeks - I have been away a long time!  Well done you!

Bluesky - You and your DH are in my thoughts.

Larkles - Glad furry Larkles is getting better and you aren't getting scratched any more.

Crusoe - Hope your lovely little boy's speech therapy goes well.  Give him a cuddle for me.

Bron, Giggles, Laura, Pen, Jaydi and Almamay - hugest of congratulations on your lovely little ones safe arrivals - I am chuffed to pieces for all of you that there are 7 more very special Abroadie babies in the world.  I'll get the t-shirt printed soon, I am so thrilled for you all.

I too hope that we can all stay here together as I had always felt so at home with my friends, and to come back from my break to find out that this may not be the case is terribly sad. Our new mummies are a huge part of us. I think Bonnie's idea of a separate thread for those Abroadies TTC would be a good idea.

I am trying to get enthusiastic for my frostie cycle in October, and have actually managed to drop a stone and a half since my last cycle, but don't be impressed as it was all steroid weight!

Lots of love to the Abroadies

ElleJay xxx (I know I'll slip up and type my old name one day - thank goodness I can edit it if I do!)


----------



## bluesky3443

Penpot, good luck with testing today, I hope that you get your big BFP I am praying for you    

Ellejay, you know that the best is to be excited and enthusiastic of your new cycle, hopefully this one will be the one after all the work you have done on the NK and those steroids that you had to take, my best wishes for it, you' ll see how this will be diferent.

Cat, good luck next week with the ttc next week in Norway, keep us posted, Hoping for the big fat positive

To everyone have a good weekend


----------



## three_stars

Ellejay!  wish you guys were over here as well.  It has been really quiet, the nasty mean neighbor is gone on hols so I am able to relax a bit but the twins are nearly climbing out the street windows.  We are going to have to be out of here soon and spending tons of time housesearching again.


----------



## three_stars

oops!  that wasn't me that hit the keyboard in the middle of typing a post  

Here is the little stickie post I made to myself of those TTC or might be thinking of a go again and PG abroadies.
It may not be all correct so please copy for yourself, send corrections, etc.  Not sure if Myra has time to keep a list up but suppose we can do it ourselves.  If anyone doesn't want a list on the thread then I will just keep it on my desktop to myself for reference.

ABROADIES ttc	update  15 aug 2009

penpot testing 15/aug

Diva SIRM?vegas	now	

dawn czech rep. fall 2009 interlipids

ellejay chania fall 2009 with IVIg

lexey       reprofit 2010

kath8 reprofit 2010 immune issues 


san and steve	chania? ?

Larkles czech rep ?


LML Bernabeu BFP 3 march, due dec?

Roze     Ukraine BFP twins due Dec

skirtgirl 18 weeks pg 

superted pg

tinklebunny pg

bluesky3443	IVI Valencia	BFP 12 june, due March 2010

nats 210 ?



Also I hope those that have giving birth this year have updated on the list that we have over on babes and bumps.  I kind of thought those newly PG Abroadies should stay on the list here, shouldn't they?

I also did not realize that we had a diary section until I just read someone's today.  So it might be good for anyone TTC and that wants another place to write down your journey and then post a link in her sig or profile, that is another option.  I was thinking of anyone that is lurking, wants to tell their story, but not really comfortable with the everyday chatter??  Just a thought.

OK well thanks to the WIGGLES I have made it through a bit of FF time but the meter has run out with Dorothy the Dinosaur    

Love,

B


----------



## Luisa8

Hey Lexey, now you've confused me ... I am Kath from Spain. Well, I think I am.. unless there is another one which of course there could be (common name ) so maybe you dont have to keep up with two after all. See, that's saved you some work  
I did post on the Reprofit 2010 post a while back but havent been back since I must admit . I have looked at flights. I'm sort of taking a chance and waiting to see if they go down in price at all... Although to come back its dead cheap, to go is a bit more. Every penny counts... just hoping they dont all sell out cos then Im b*ggered. Where are you staying?
Oh and no chance I'd share my mcd's with any 4 legged friend.... or 2 legged now I come to think of it .

Cat- Good luck with your tx. Sending u lots of    

xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Cat,

My very dear friend. I really hope that all goes well in the lead up to your cycles both from the practicalities side and the treatment side. If you're on day 5 of stimms now, it won't be too long. Sending you loads of love. Please don't feel pressured to call me. I am always here if you need to chat.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to wish Cat loads of luck.  It's so good to see you back here, and will be thinking of you.  Hoping for the biggest fattest positive for you.

Penpot, thinking of you.

Ellie Jay .... apologies for being so thick !!

Bron and Pen, hope the feeding is improving for both of your littlies.

Loads of love to everyone else,

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## bron11

Hi everyone - i know i said i was not going to post again but I have become addicted to this thread and reading about everyone is my daily fix.  It makes me feel connected to you all, so can I change my mind and remain please?    I will not post things regarding baby here in detail, I apologise again if I did -  this was not done to make other people feel low or unintentional insensitive.

Bluesky so sorry to hear about you DH, take one day at a time and hold in mind thoughts of the baby this will keep you's going. 

Bonnie - thanks might take you up on pm but won't in date you!  Hope your DD's dad is doing ok.  Web camera is  a brill idea, we used a tape recorded to bring messages to my dad when he was intensive care - anything to keep their spirits up and keep them connected.  Look after yourselves too.

Lexey - glad your friend got good news.  I love your posts, they really are down to earth, colourful as well as open and honest - hope i said this ok trying to get the right words!!

Bringing the two threads closer together would also be a good idea.

Laura how is it going – hope you and pen post and other mums, mums to be getting plenty of rest.


Good idea about list of ladies in treatment, Two weeks, I also get lost - sorry everyone.

Cat good luck for your treatments, sorry you have been feeling down.  Wishing you and everyone else who is having or going to have treatment all the success for a BFP outcome.

Kath/ Lexey Feb/April will be here before you know it, keep well. Reprofit was were we were going prior to falling pregnant – from all accounts this has a really good name 

ElleJay – that happens to me all the time, I know write it in word, save as I go along and then cut and paste.  

B123 – great work.

Lovemylabrador – how you keeping?

Pen Pot – all the best, fingers etc crossed.

Pen Post – pm coming your way when jake gives me five minutes – tried posting this reply for the last 3 days!!



Bluebell – thanks – to answer your question sticking with it but still up and down, although Jake now weighs a stone.  One hospital procedure completed second on 27th.

Hi to all I missed out.  Have a good weekend  take care bron


----------



## bluebell

Bron     lovely to have you back !!!
Kisses to Jake.
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bron,    I am so pleased that you are not leaving   . We would miss you & miss hearing about little Jake. I'm sorry if anything I said cause to be upset. We'd love you to join us over at Bumps and Babies as well.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Yay Bron - Welcome back!  Cuddles to you and Jake, glad one procedure is out of the way, and will keep fingers crossed for Thursday week.

I knew I'd forget someone in  my personals yesterday - Mrs Bunny, so sorry!!!  How is little Button settling in after his first week?  I hope you are having a lovely time with him and can't wait to see how much he's grown!  And how is your little cutie of a granddaughter doing?

Lexey - anytime - you're very welcome!

Bonnie - Ooh - escapologist twins - those lovely tall windows on the front must be very tempting!  Good luck with your househunting.

Hope all the Abroadies have had a fab weekend - we've had a major breakthrough in that our woofer now actually comes back to us when we call her!  

Lots of love

ElleJay xxx


----------



## Laura68

Dear Abroadies, 

So glad to see this thread getting back to what it's meant to be here for... ie support and sharing important info, rather than what we can say.  No-one should feel they are being censored - it's clearly just a question of being sensitive to others ttc, and we all are, I think, as we've all been there and know what it's like.  What's clear from all the recent posts is that we all like hearing about each other's lives, the highs and lows, and yes, the pregnancies and births too - as everyone else has said, these things have been little beacons of hope that have kept us going in our darkest hours, so let's not lose that wondeful mix of people.  

Also totally agree with Bonnie (think it was Bonnie) that this has all been very bad timing - the question of what we can say on this thread has overshadowed the wonderful news that several much loved and long standing Abroadies are now mummies.  So I just wanted to say again, as it was pages and pages ago and has been overshadowed, CONGRATULATIONS ALMA MAY on the birth of your son.  I can't wait to see a pic and hear a little of how you are getting on.

And also, PEN POS CONGRATULATIONS ON GETTING HOME WITH YOUR FAMILY! You must be so thrilled to be home at last.

JAYDI - I am sure you are enjoying every second with your little girl.  Hope all your ailments clear up soon, but glad to hear DH is being a star!

Not sure if it's just coincidence, but the raging debate seems to have brought several much missed Abroadies back to us.

ElleJay - who are you??    Nice new name!  Fab to see you back - we've all missed you!  See what happens when you're not here??  All hell breaks loose!

Cat - have thought of you often.  Am sure it was the right thing to have a proper FF break after your last tx, and delighted to read you are already gearing up for the next one.   this is the one.

Kath - Kath from Spain or Kath from Reprofit.... Lexey, that did make me chuckle!  I thought I was the one losing my marbles!!  Anyway, Kath, great to see you back here too.  Have been wondering how you are getting on. I'm glad you have a goal now.  Yes the immune tx is really expensive isn't it.  Hope you allowing yourself the odd Lanzarote treat despite having to save so hard.  Have you had an amazing hot summer out there??  

Lexey - great news that your friend's news deserved a few dancing bananas.  You're a good mate.  I know what you mean about time flying - can't belive you lost you lovely Dad 8 months ago.  How is that possible I feel the same about my Dad - it's been 5 years and seems like yesterday. The good thing is, it means your tx at Reprofit is just around the corner now really.  How are you and your man feeling about it, or are you not really thinking about it?

Bron - glad you haven't gone anywhere. I was missing all the girls too.  It's funny how involved you feel with everyone else's lives even though most of us have never met!

Bluesky - so sorry to read about your DH.  Hoping the very best for him, and it's lovely you can focus a little on the happy news of your pregnancy.  I'm sure that will see you though.

Bonnie - I'm in awe that you manage to post at all now I know how near impossible it is with twins!  I havenn't quite perfected the one-handed typing thing but am getting plenty of practise!

Myra    So  sorry for what you have been through hon.

Mrs Bunny - how is that gorgeous pup of yours?  More pics please!

Diva - been shaking your booty at those plastic girls  I love the image of you driving across the desert at night - very Thelma and Louise!

I really have to sign off as it's nearly midnight   and that's about 3 hours past my normal bedtime....

Hello to everyone else, Sasha, Bluebell, San and Ste, Dawn, Larkles, LML, Giggly, Mini Me, Crusoe, RSMUM, everyone I've forgotten.... sorry!

Laura

x


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Yes it was maybe slightly unfortunate timing, but it hasn't stopped us all celebrating Alma May's baby's arrival, and I am really looking forward to her posting an update.

This did all need to come out though, as there really are people who were upset by pregnancy and baby chat, so it is really important that we look after those people and we have hopefully now resolved it.  I know Laura that you say we all like hearing about the pregnancies and births, but there are people who can't cope with all the details, so I hope we can all be considerate and post those details on Bumps and Babies.  Then those of us (me included) who want to read them can, and those who don't want to don't need to and can feel comfortable and safe reading Abroadies.  

We are all sensitive people on here, and I am often amazed when I dip into some other threads how much less caring and nurturing they are.  It had been painful for some people to talk about all of this, but it has been really useful, and hopefully it will all now work really well for everyone.

Lots of love to you all,

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Lexey our posts crossed ....  hello to you and we'll all be here for you when you are ready for that next cycle !
Bluebell xxx


----------



## bluebell

Lexey of course, both threads are for everyone !!!!   FF is open to anyone and no threads are only for certain people ! 
Bloobs xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

hi lexey,  i have pm'd you

hope everyone is ok

san x


----------



## bluebell

Lexey, I love the spade metaphor !  I love metaphors too.  For me it has always been the boxing match...... when I finally manage to stand up again I get punched and knocked down all over again !  There is also the mountain that we climb, where you climb and climb and climb and then slip off a ledge and fall right down to the bottom again.  You can see people who have got to the top waving and celebrating but you can never get there yourself.  Sometimes you just feel like thinking sod the mountain and going to the beach instead for a drink and a nice swim !!      
Sorry you are feeling ****t******y and hope that you get the r'n'r you need and deserve.  You will know when and if you feel ready for another tx.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi All,

Laura, as you pointed out it was unfortunate that this discussion started around the time that AlmaMay had her baby. We love AlmaMay dearly as do we all the ladies on here who are pg or just had a baby. Despite, this I think everyone was able to post their messages of joy and congratulations (for this very long expected arrival) but this is an issue that needed to be brought into the open. There are those who are still on the ttc journey who are fine with pregnancy / baby chat but there are others, whose voices haven't been heard and feelings haven't been fully appreciated because they have left the thread altogether, unable to cope with the above. As I suggested to Pen, could we not at least try out using Bumps & Babies. It could, and I hope will, become a real asset to all the Abroadies. It's not about censoring anybody but about finding a way forward that will benefit everyone. You're right we do all try to sensitive to others but there is obviously a need for some changes to happen so that everyone's feelings are respected and taken into account. 

Lexey      to you. You've not had an easy time of it recently. Thinking of you & sending lots of love.

Anyone heard from Penpot?

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## mini-me

Bron - so lovely to hear from you.    Hope all goes well on the 27th.

Laura - wow, I'm impressed with the long post.  You're doing so much better than me!    Hope the girls are doing well.

Lexey -    You put those spades in shed for a bit if you want  

Hi to everyone else - enjoy our few days of summer coming up! 

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Lexey,  Both me and Steve are really looking forward to meeting you tomorrow after all these months of chatting on line.  So much to talk about and hopefully i can get my head around our decission to try just one more time, scarry stuff this again lol

Hi to everyone else,  sorry i haven't been on for ages but needed to take time out and try and decide if we should try againand we have now made a decission on one last attempt but this time at Serum.

take care 

San xx


----------



## Penpot

Oh you're all here, hoorah - a new link, brain totally not in gear and managed to miss it!

Will post properly later but just wanted to say thanks for all your well wishes, it means such a lot to get the support from lovely ladies, but it was a bfn. 

We're fine though, I think, just trying to look forward to the antibiotics making a difference to the next go, which will be au naturelle for a few months according to Dr Penny. So we shall see...

Love to all 

Penpot xxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Dear Penpot,

Sorry to hear it was a bfn -    Glad you are doing ok, and wishing you well moving forward...


LML  xxx


----------



## LEXEY

PEN POT  AM SO SORRY HUN THIS IS ALWAYS THE THOUGHIST PART OFF THE MAD JOURNEY MY HEART REALLY GOS OUT TO YOU AND YOUR DH  LOVE N HUGE HUGS TO YOU BOTH


----------



## mini-me

Penpot - sorry to hear about your bfn.    Good for you for looking forward.

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## LEXEY

SAN n STEVE just want to say thanks for a lovely afternoon  it was so nice  and youv defo made me feel normal  IF THAT WAS EVER POSS       Its so nice to be with people who understand  this i am truley greatful for  huge hugs to you both      xxx


----------



## bluebell

Penpot, just wanted to say again how sorry I am to hear about your BFN      
I am really incredibly impressed by your lightness and positivity, and really excited for you for the next stage, and you have the wonderful  Penny to guide you.
Make sure you and your DH make a fuss of yourselves though over the next few days and weeks ... you really deserve lots of treats to cheer yourself up. 
Lots of love,
Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

So sorry Pen pot, as the others have said, you sound amazingly strong and positive. Glad to hear that Dr Penny has given you some advice to follow over the next few months. Take care of yourself.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Penpot so sorry to hear of your BFN but lovely to see you so upbeat and looking forward to the future. I am a great believer in postivitiy playing a big part in future outcomes so you hang in there and keep that going and I am sure with the wonderful Dr P's help you will have your dream very soon.

Love and hugs
Pen
xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Penpot, so sorry to hear of your BFN, i know words never really help at this time but huge   anyway.
take care

san x


----------



## shadowseeker

Lexey,    it was fantastic to actually meet you after all this time,  just talking to you face to face has helped me a great deal and i hope we did the same for you. We both really enjoyed our afternoon with you.  take care and remember both me and steve are hear for you at any time and its our turn next to get the    next time ok

take good care

san


----------



## phantom831

GOOD EVENING ROOM

well first of all i would like to say hello again to all you lovely ladies seen as i have not been on here for a while, so how about someone or even all of you filling me in and telling me of all the goings on then, i see there have been a few changes and dont know why but then i guess someone will fill me in as to why it has to happen, i hope i find you all well and all in good health, if not then i hope you are all soon, 

next i would like to say a really big thank you to lexey, as my wife san has already said it was great meeting with you today and thanks for your generosity, the problem you have now is that i will not satop nagging for you to come and visit so that we are able to pay you back, it is nice to actually put a face to the person who i have been talking to for so long, oh and by the way if you want my opinion ( which not a lot of people do lol) i would say you are just as normal as the next person and then some,we both think you are a great person and as i always say we are both here for you should you ever need us ok, 

well i am going to go for a while but i will of course be back soon as i hope some of you are going to fill me in with all that has been happening ok

you all take care and i wish all the best of luck to anyone trying cycles in the future and for all that are waiting at the moment, 

love to you all

steve xxxxx
xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Penpot - so sorry to read of you BFN hun


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi Penpot- So sorry to hear you had a BFN.   You sound like you are making plans so that is great as we all need a plan. Big healing hugs to you. If it is any help at all I truly believe if anyone can make it happen for you it is Penny- she is such an amazing woman.

Steve- I think I opened a can of worms   a few days ago suggesting we chat about the finer details of babies on the Abroadies Bumps and Babies thread.  A debate ensued and I hope no-one has been too put out by it- it was only meant to save some people's feelings. As a new Mum who was ttcing very hard for a long time I remember how it felt getting bfn after bfn so didn't want to post about the real detail here and thought it would be nice to reinstate the Bumps and Babies thread so that those still ttcing can dip in and out there depending on how they're feeling at the time. This thread and that one used to work in parallel with people popping in and out of the other all the time and it worked really well. It was only when the boards got moved around that they got separated so the B&B thread got a bit sidelined. It is not to exclude anyone or make anyone feel bad. 

Sounds like you had a great time meeting the lovely Lexey  x All the best for your future treatment- is it next year you go?

Pen Pos- good to see you posting again  x

Got to go, laptop is dying. 
xx


----------



## phantom831

hi there gigglygirl,

thanks for the info on the goings on on here, now i know a little about what has been going on i am sure i will find more out as i reinstate myself into the group ( f you all accept me back lol), the only thing i would like to say if it is at all possible and at the risk of possibly offending or upsetting some people ( not intentionally i must assure you and hopefully it wont do either) when san and i had our fails (to many in my eyes) and we came to the abroadies site and let our friends know we were given so much support from everyone that in a big way it helped us greatly and it gave us enough encouragement to keep trying, i know we have not been successful yet but if the future brings us our wishes then so be it, but if it wasn't for the ladies coming on here and telling us of there bnp's then i think i would have given up a long time ago, the fact that they come on here and let people know whether it is a bnp or a bnf i feel that it is just that little bit of info that helps people to carry on and try to accomplish there dreams, of course i do understand where you are coming from with what you said and in a way i agree a little, it isn't the first thing you want to hear when you have just received a bfn but i do believe that the ladies that have got bfp and announced it has helped me and my wife more than anything else, in fact it is the news of a few friends of ours who have had bfp that has persuaded us to try at least one more try, 

i apologise if i sound disrespectfull with what i say and i don't mean to be, but i feel if i have to start moving around to different pages and different chartrooms then i would end up loosing where i am and not returning to a lot of the rooms i would visit and it would be a shame to loose contact with all the great people in the abroadies page that have helped us so much in the past, so much that i would never be able to repay them all, and with that in mind can i take this opportunity to thank them all from the bottom of my heart as i will probably never meet any of you but feel like i know you so much, this is only my own feelings and if i have offended anyone or caused unease on here i apologize,

yes it will be next year now that we will be trying again i hope but san has to go for a histeroscopy (i don't know how to say it let alone spell it lol) which i am trying to arrange for just befor xmas, so if you all can keep your fingers crossed for us i would appreciate it and as i mentioned before good luck to all of you that are either waiting or about to try.

once again sorry for casting my opinions on you all but it seems a shame to change something that works so well and to break up a nice group of friends, but i am just a member here and hope as a male i am forgiven lol.


speak to you all again soon


you all take care ok

sreve xxxx xxxx


----------



## LEXEY

OMG just done a huge post and lost it OK start again 
     san and Steve  so i am normal  thankyou 2 i don't know about a day trip to yours but if my tx gos tits up you could well av a lodger   1 that makes ye ears bleed      am so grateful to meet people who understand  were am at so i guess i ow FF a huge thankyou you girls have never let me down oops and bloke    but today i went over to bumps an babes and i just couldn't post  i felt i was buying a pram with no baby yep another metaphor    i did say i liked them    i wasn't by no means offended just felt the step was to big when i no smaller1s are needed  so i guess if people log on to here and see thing that upset them then something as to be done my suggestion is to but up another board ab roardies ttc  the only reason i say this is that this thread is called ABROADIES CHAT it doesn't and as far as am were never said  about wot  i have never been unhappy here apart from when some1 gets a neg    GIGGLE  am sure you meant no harm hun you were just thinkin off others and am sure the girls who are unhappy applaud you for speaking up i know i would I LOVE THAT IN A PERSON at least you know were you stand    HOWEVER we have to think off every1 that includes new mums old mums  mums 2 be and the in betweenies    i hope iv not opened  another can of              worms SORRY CLOSESIST I COULD FIND  Ii just not the sort off person who can sit tight lipped  knowing theres a problem  that needs sortin  well i can but not for long     i hope iv not upset any 1  this is not my intention  i just want to move on    i love you all  and apologize for any upset  in me being outspoken


----------



## ElleJay

Pen Pot - So sorry to hear you got a bfn, that is so hard.  I hope that lovely Penny can get you sorted out for your next cycle.

Lexey - Don't go leading San & Steve astray!  Nice to meet you on **!

San - Great that you are posting and good luck with your treatment with Penny, I hope the hysteroscopy goes well for you - its been the charm for other people.

Steve - Our male viewpoint in all this is back!  I completely understand what you are saying, and agree.

Laura - Well written!  Lots of love to you and your precious girls.

Giggly - Love to you and Zoe - painted any garage doors lately in celebration?

Almamay - Your blog posts are wonderful, enjoy your son - and I love all the photos on **.

Jaydi - love to you and contented little Jaydi jr

I'm finally going to stick my head above the parapet and say I really hope that this thread can stay as it was.  Abroadies is unique and made up of many people sharing different stages of their journey - that's what makes it so good and has brought us all together.  To dilute it by removing all the enthusiastic detail of any part of the journey will kill it, and will remove hope for people like me who have had a lot of failed cycles.  Let's face it, my lovely friend's stories here could be the nearest I ever get to a pregnancy or baby - and I thank you for sharing it with me.  I don't belong on a thread called 'Bumps and Babies' - I don't have either.

I had picked up on an earlier suggestion of Bonnie's to have a separate thread for Abroadies undergoing treatment, but realised that those threads already exist over on the International board.  Abroadies is different.  If people on here are starting to worry about the depth of detail that can be posted, they will err on the side of caution and not post anything at all - it will just be a thread concentrating on the whole slog of treatment, which is pretty depressing.  We all need hope, and our success stories, in whatever detail, gives us that.

Its not, and has never been, my intention to upset or offend anyone, and I am sure that is the case with most of the people on this thread, but I can't believe what I have come back to, and can't keep quiet any longer. Its awful to see this happening. If I am asked to leave as a result of my post, then so be it, but it had to be said.

Lots of love to everyone on here - old and new.

Lesley xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Lesley, no one would ever ask you (or anyone else for that matter) to leave Abroadies and if they do they'll have me to contend with   . That's not the kind of group we are. Thanks for being honest about how you feel. This is a discussion that needs to involve everyone in the group. 

  San & Steve. Lovely to hear from you again. I hope all goes well during the hysteroscopy (I can't spell it either!) in December. I have heard many good things about Dr Penny. You've put yourself in very good hands.

Giggly, please don't feel bad. I think this discussion needed to happen and I know what you wrote was purely out of love & concern for your fellow Abroadies.

I hope somehow we can find a way forward. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Laura68

Evening Abroadies

San and Steve - welcome back, you've been away too long, but we haven't forgotten you for a minute.  Sorry it's been so tough for you, but as others have said, you are in the best hands - Penny has such an incredible gift, as several ladies on this thread will testify.  San - I know it's especially tough on you, but we are all here for you, willing you on.  Please keep us in the loop so we can all think of you at those key times during tx.  Maybe the hysteroscopy will find something as it has done with so many other ladies, and Penny will be able to give you an answer to why your other cycles have failed before.  So hoping this is the one for you both!

Steve - lovely to have a bloke about the thread again!  And don't apologise for what you said.  I totally agree with you that seeing someone post a BFP is sometimes that little beacon of hope that we need to keep going, even in our darkest hours.  Yes it's also hard to feel others get a BFP and some BFNs but we all need hope to keep us going and I,m glad you still have some, and are trying again.  Hope to see you posting again before too long.

Pen Pot - so sorry you had a BFN.  I know you didn;t have really high hopes for this cycle, but we all still hope don't we, and you are amazing to be so upbeat.  Onwards and upwards to the next part of your treatment, and of course, every good wish and best of luck for your next go.

Lexey - I did laugh at the can of     Yuk what a horrible thought!!  Agree with everything you say hon.  You put it all so well.  Like the idea of Abroadies ttc thread.  I know what you mean about trying to buy a pram before you have a baby.... you and your metaphors.... in theory you can of course post on Bumps and Babess, but by nature it's a bit of an exclusive club isn't it, and probably much more painful and alienating for those on the Abroadies thread who are not yet successful in their tx. Anyway, it's lovely you and San and Steve met up.  One thing I've always wondered is, do your FFs look like you imagined?  I've never met any in person, but you know you build up an image of someone from their posts, but they could be really quite different...  Did San and Steve look like you thought they would, and vice versa

Pen Pos - so nice to see you posting, although you been away so long I was hoping for a longer one!  I know you are loving having your little Ollie at home.  Any new pics for the gallery?

Giggly - such a sweet pic of Zoe.  You're right, when you're ttc it can be hard to read about pregnancy, though as Steve and others have said, it can also give you hope.  I'm sure this thread will once again find it's own equilibrium (how did I manage to write that word when feeling so tired!) and things will get back to normal.

Hope everyone is well.  Sorry for no more personals, but DH is shouting for me to go to bed.... 

Love to everyone.

Laura xx

Ooops ElleJay our posts crossed..... I'm so glad you are back on the thread.     What you say makes real sense.  I hope this whole thing settles down.  What seems to be missing from this whole debate are the people who find it upsetting to read posts mentioning pregnancy - everyone has said they want this thread to remain the same - of course, bearing in mind the usual sensitivity we all should remember, ie that this thread is for all sorts of people at all stages of what is often a very difficult and painful journey, so of course we all have to think of how our posts affect others, which I'm sure we all do.  If others feel differently, and have been upset by what's been said over the past few months, I wish they would speak up, because all I keep reading is that everyone wants it to stay the same as it was....  xx


----------



## shadowseeker

Laura,  Thanks for the welcome back and thanks for accepting steve on here, i know he is just a man    but our fails affect him just as much as me, as in all our DH's or DP's.
I wasn't surprised when i met Lexey as we are on face book so we have seen each others photo's, but i was blonde in the photo and now i am dark red, so might have shocked her a bit   
I have to say though if ever you get the chance to meet another FFer then go for it as it really does help to sit face to face with someone who really know everything that we have to go through.

Take care 

San xx


----------



## phantom831

would just like to second what san has said to everyone and also to let laura know that i rekon lexey is using a false pic lol, i didnt recognise her at all but she was a bit like i imagined lol, would be interested to hear what she thought of us lol, 

it is a good idea to try and meet people though if you ever get the chance as it does help to be able to actually talk to someone, instead of a computer screen lol.

sorry once again to you all and especially to gigglygirl as i was not having a go at her and i hope she doesnt feel i was, but felt i needed to give my opinion, as she did with hers, i just feel it is a shame to try and fix something that aint boke, i have seen it happen before and had unrepairable problems after, i am glad that some of you welcome a male back to the group and only hope i am able to help anyone if you ever need it.

i will of course keep you all posted as to our progress and thank you all for your welcomes back and good wishes.

love to you all

steve 

xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

I wrote a post then have been up in the night worrying about it- downright stupid if you ask me considering I am already up doing night feeds. So now I am only going to say- loads of luck to those of you ttcing and to all my dear abroadie friends.

Until you can all come up with a happy conclusion I have to say I haven't got the energy or headspace to deal with everyone's ideas on what is right or wrong. I thought I was being considerate to others but clearly not. If trying to do that has offended anyone I am sorry. Clearly the thread has evolved and moved on from how it used to be, so enjoy it. I will limit myself to posting on B&Bs and pop in now and again to wish good luck.


----------



## shadowseeker

Good Morning everyone,    
I see the discussion has developed more over night since my DH started the discussion again and i know that if he was here he would be saying that his intention was not to start problems for everyone or to stop people posting but was to try and sort a problem that was on peoples minds, as he has said before unless everyones opinions are aired its hard to find a resolve, at least now we can sort this problem and keep everyone where they belong and happy.  hopefully now that we have all had as much or as little sleep as possible we can now take an adult approach and find a resolve.
Giggles,  there is no need to pull yourself away from this room as we all appreciate your opinions and help and i am sure i'm not the only one that looks forward to hearing news on how you and your little one are doing, so please keep the news coming.
Lexey, what you doing up so early? i had no choice but to get up at this time,whats you excuse lol.

Hi to everyone else,  hope you all have a good day

San  xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dearest Giggly,

I feel very upset that it has come to this (you weren't the only one up last night feeling down about it all ). You are and always will be a very valued and loved member of the Abroadies. Please know that, whatever you decide to do. 

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Newday

Lisa (Giggly) YOU WILL NOT!!!

Alright I may not want all the details but I certainly want to know how you are and how you Dim and Zoe are getting on!! I do look on ******** and have seen all your lovely photos.
YOU STAY RIGHT HERE MADAM!

Love dawn


----------



## bluebell

Dear everyone,

Oh dear, what a mess !

Just wanted to point out 3 things:

1. It wasn't only Giggly who has mentioned a preference for us using Bumps and Babies for pg and baby details, but quite a few of us, including our Board Moderator, so please don't single out Giggles ... please include me and the others too !!! Someone mentioned that we aren't hearing from the people that have been too upset by pg details to post. That's because they don't read it anymore ! They have left ! As I have already said I know of several former Abroadies who have left for this reason.
2. People keep talking about pg people having to leave Abroadies and not posting about BFPs on Abroadies etc. None of us have ever suggested that. I know I keep saying this over and over again but it is the detail that upset people. Nobody has said they feel it's not OK to announce BFPs on Abroadies.
3. Abroadies Bumps and Babies is not full of strangers. It is full of Abroadies that you all know.

It's difficult to see a solution here but I think it would be a shame if we make a group decision to continue exactly as we are, which means we would be all knowingly 'abandoning' those who find pregnancy chat upsetting. I simply don't understand the suggestion for an Abroadies ttc thread as that would lead to dividing the thread as well but not in a clear way, ie who would this mean then should still post on Abroadies chat ?

I too, like Giggles, have only been talking about this because I care passionately about Abroadies (after all I have been posting on here for 5 years !), and really feel for those who are too upset /vulnerable / embarrassed to voice their opinion or have already left. This, as Pen said a while ago, is all getting painful now, so, as Laura says, let's hope we end up with an equilibrium that is acceptable to all. The last thing I have wanted to do was cause upset on the thread, but, as Lexey says, this all needed to come out and we need to express our opinions to resolve it.

I personally think we need the FF Admin team to step in and tell us what to do.

Love to you all, and I too hope I haven't offended anyone. I only saw all these posts this morning and having read it all I, like Giggles and Sasha, feel really deflated by it all, and sad, so I will also keep away now for a while until things are resolved, which they clearly aren't now.

Love to all my FF friends - to those having tx, to bumps, mummies and babes and I wish you all lots of love and luck.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh this really is getting daft now. I am going to say this just once and then hopefully common sense can take over.  

We are a group of people many of whom have been talking and supporting each other for years and shared incredible journeys together. We as a result are strong willed and have strong opinions. We are also full of knowledge, compassion and love for each other.  As we go through our journey we have learned and enjoyed sharing each step but always welcome newcomers and have never not allowed postings of any particular type trusting in the individual to know what is suitable and not.

We should not need to be told what to post, what not to post or who can and cannot contribute, if people find some of what is discussed here inappropriate or upsetting then that is a great shame but it just really isnt possible to keep everyone happy all of the time.  The majority of people have said they want things to continue the same as they are so lets just do that.  If we cannot do that then it will be the long standing members that disappear not the new ones not feeling comfortable enough to post, which is preferable/more acceptable, well neither of course but abroadies should be what it always has been a place for all.

Giggly its not your fault or anyone elses and there is no reason for you not to post the same way there is no reason for me or Jaydi or Laura or AlmaMay or any of our lucky bumpy ladies or our special ladies in treatment and ttc not to post. We are a community and that means occasionally we will fall out or disagree and sometimes without wanting to we may upset of offend but we are still here for each other no matter what.

Lets drop it now shall we, pretend this never happened it really didnt need to as it has come up many times and we always go back to howwe were. People like Diva, Lexey, Dawn, Larkles and Lesley are some of our strongest allies and we all want to be here to celebrate with them when they do get their own BFP's lets not upset anyone anymore and just get back on track.

For anyone lurking in the background wanting to post but not feeling comfortable, please give us a try we really are the most supportive and lovely bunch of people and anything goes here. You will find friends for life and the most knowledge you can get anyone on the internet, we hope you will join us.

Love and hugs
Pen
xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

I've already said a lot about the re-occurring debate going on.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171493.msg2729224#msg2729224

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171493.msg2735429#msg2735429

I would like to add that when I was off to the hospital the first time thinking I was going to give birth my thoughts were with the cycling girls and the closing line of my post was:



AlmaMay said:


> Love to all the girls planning a cycle. I'm normally on that side of the IF fence looking over.  Keep the faith.
> 
> x


If it wasn't for girls on the lucky side of the fence, specifically Bonnie, who pushed me to go see Penny I would still be childless and desperately scrabbling for answers.

This whole debate happening yet again when I finally had my good news really upset me. I seem to remember another debate after I shared my news about my BFP. I've had pitifully little good news over the more than 4 and a half years I've posted here. I've suffered very badly from depression and even when I was a really bad place I've tried to post support, condolences and joy.

I don't want us to split up. I've found baby news and discussion impossible at times but I was able to skip over it when I couldn't handle it. I knew that every Abroadie BFP and baby was very hard fought for. We must remember that even when we get that BFP the struggle with accessing support and NHS discrimination is not over. We are treated differently and the advice I've had here has been invaluable.

We need to get back to what we are excellent at. Supporting each other through thick and thin. It isn't just IF we deal with, it's the whole gamut of life, death, cancer, depression, relationship problems and of course the happy times and bad jokes.

Remember, boards like this don't work unless people are mindful of that old saying, "Give and get given"


----------



## MrsBunny

*Have just seen your post Alma May, just as I was about to post mine. So I haven't changed anything below. Sorry you've been so upset over all this and that your fantastic news has been somewhat lost along the way.   

Oh dear. I logged on today to do a post to my abroadie friends - a chatty post and some personals, as the other day I was glad to see that things had calmed down on here a bit. I haven't got a bump or a baby, I'm not having tx at the moment - I'm not even planning a tx any time soon. So Abroadies Chat is just what I and I hope all of us need - to chat about whatever is going on in our lives. Whether that's getting a puppy, having a baby, preparing for tx, trying to decide, getting a BFN or BFP, being pregnant, or discovering you need glasses - that's what we all like to do - chat, and support.
I know I said in my last post that detailed pregnancy and baby chat should be posted on bumps and babies, but I also said that staying together had been largely successful. Nobody upset me with what they said - it was me that had the problem with coping with hearing things on particular days - just like some days I'd go to the supermarket and see tiny babies and be upset, and some day's I'd see them and be perfectly fine. I'm sure we've all had these types of conflicting and unpredictable emotions to deal with. I think it was particularly difficult for me lately with all the babies being born (including my granddaughter) because I'd have been in the late stages of my pregnancy now. But I coped. Like I have to cope with real life. I would have HATED not knowing how all the pregnant girls were getting on. And I certainly wouldn't have gone along to bumps and babies to find out - that would have been too overwhelming. The mix on here is lovely, and I think it's what we all need. 
I totally agree with Pen in that we cannot keep everyone happy all of the time - with most groups this is true - and we certainly shouldn't be told what we should and should not post. Like ElleJay says, if people are scared of posting certain things, we will lose some of the most loved and long-standing members of the group and the thread will lose its whole purpose - chat. As long as everyone is sensitive to each other - this has been the case except in the last few days I'm afraid - then surely we can all get along. As Laura says, if there are people who have stopped posting here and have nowhere else to post, I hope that you will join us again soon in the refreshed version of abroadie chat - because that's what I'm hoping for, rather than a version where people are not adopting a 'live and let live' attitude. As always, I sincerely hope I haven't offended anyone. That's certainly one thing I think we do have in common, that we really don't want to upset anyone else. Long may it continue like this, whatever we want to chat about.

Staying away for a few days has meant I've missed some personals that I really wanted to do:

Bluesky, I'm so sorry to hear about your DH's tumour. I hope, as you say, that the fact that you are expecting a baby will give him a positive outlook which seems to be so important whilst undergoing treatment. Thinking of you xx

Bonnie, so good to hear from you, oh wise one.   Hope you enjoyed your stay in the USA. Did you see your relatives? I expect they were delighted to see you and the twins and DD. Hope DD's dad's op goes ok and is successful. Wonderful idea about setting up a webcam. The wonders of modern technology. Much love xx

Lexey, thanks for keeping us all going. And I just love your metaphors! Thanks for the personal support too. Hope to meet you myself one day as we live so close, so you'd better start dreaming up a nice image of me. Not too good though or you may be disappointed   

San and Steve, well done for deciding to have another go. I'm sure you're in good hands with Penny. Hope you manage to get the hysteroscopy sorted out. I've noticed we're similar in age San so I'll be looking at your progress. And Steve, yes, we do welcome the male point of view!

ElleJay, so good to have you here again and glad you like the Button pic. We'll be with you every step of the way as you prepare to go out to Chania again.  

Giggly, I just love the picture of Zoe. So cute and pink. Keep posting here won't you.

Bluebell, I hope all is going well with you my dear. Don't let this abroadie thing bring you down. xx

Alma May, I really hope that you'll post some news soon if you feel up to it. Otherwise I'll have to find your blog. Missing you. Love to your little boy - are you going to tell us his name?

Pen, have wanted to contact you to say sorry for all this stuff here. I'm so glad that you're home with Ollie now. (Do you call him Ollie or do you want it to be Oliver?) Any more pictures? Big hugs to you  

Jaydi, we're missing you here too. I know you've had a rough time but you're doing brilliantly and your litte girl is such a darling. Are you still eating for two?  

Sasha, thanks for caring for us all x

Myra, big hugs to you for what you've been going through lately. Hopefully you can start looking forward now  

Bron, hope Jake's procedure went ok and that the next one's ok too. Glad to hear he's putting on weight. We know what you mean about being addicted to this thread!

Pen Pot, so sorry about your BFN. But glad that you now have renewed hope. Have fun ttc au naturelle  

Kath, glad you've decided to go to Reprofit next year - and you're in good company! Have you got all your immune stuff sorted now?

Dawn, hope the intralipids trip went ok. What's the next step now?

RSMUM -  

LML, I've given Button a big cuddle from you thanks!

Skirtgirl, wow, you're nearly 20 weeks! Hope you're feeling ok and managing to cope with the twins xxx

Cat, good to see you're going again so soon. Did you go to the miscarriage clinic in the end? Did they have any advice?

Mini-me - hello  

Diva, love to you in LA  

Larkles, glad mini Larkles is getting better now. I bet you're enjoying your cabriolet in this weather!

Crusoe, hope you've been having some nice sunny days out with your little boy xx

Tinkelbunny - how are you?

Hope I've not forgotten anyone!

As you can see, I've put a picture of Button on the side now and there are a couple of others in the gallery. I can't believe we've had him over a week now (I'll have to change that ticker). He's such a little cutie. He's getting more confident every day (and more mischeivous!). He loves the garden and trying out every leaf of every bush we have, not to mention the grass and the bark chippings. He's happier in the night now so we're getting some more sleep.
I've also put a couple of pictures of Olivia in the gallery if anyone wants to see. She changes a bit every time I see her! She's starting to settle into a routine now so her Mum's not looking so zombie-like! Actually, she's coped so well with everything - I'm so proud.
My brother and the kids are coming tomorrow for a couple of days so it will be nice for them to see the baby and also for Button to meet some different people. I'm meant to be tidying up the house now in between Button's energetic periods!

Lots of love and hope I see you ALL next time
Mrs Bunny xxxxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi all,

Mrs Bunny - how gorgeous your granddaughter is    And of course, Button, mustn't miss the little fella out.    Have a lovely time with your family.  I've got a quiet moment too and should be dealing with my mail (big pile    ) but instead I'm loitering about on my laptop!  

Lesley - welcome back, lovely to hear from you.    Have you changed your thread name or am I going mad?!    My original screen name is different from the one I use now (wanted to make a clean break from my own eggs / ARGC and move onto tx abroad) - however when I comment on photos and want to visit the chatroom, it's my original one that comes up!

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Suzie

I am sorry to have to post as I thought you has sorted it out by yourselves    but it doesn't seem so

As I have already told some of you Myra's post stated admins view on how threads such as this should be 

You are lucky that on this board you have an abroadies bumps and babes thread as most others have been told they need to be on the babydust board and not on the main board. Yet you are all still disagreeing about what should and shouldn't be on here!

As Myra said all DETAILED pg/baby talk should be on the other board. We are not saying that there has to be no pg/baby talk on here but just to be mindful that any detailed/long posts about it need to be on the other thread. 

This then doesn't exclude either members who are still ttc and don't wish to hear about what buggy etc to purchase or how someones morning sickness is. ( sorry to be so detailed but I feel you need to know what type of things we are taking about) and equally it doesn't exclude those who are lucky enough to be pg or have babies as they can chat on here but keep detailed chat about it on the other thread. 

Surely as grown adults people can decide what to post on here and not what to? and for it not to have members saying well they wont post at all etc! as this goes against what FF is all about , support and understanding of each of our journeys !

So I am truly hoping this is the end of it

Suzie x


----------



## shadowseeker

Mrs.Bunny, thanks for you words of encouragement, i must say it was the age thing that made it hard to decide to try again but i just cant give up yet, though this will deffinaltley be our last attempt.
I just noticed where you are from, i have a lot of family that live there, so who knows,  when we go and visit them yourself, lexey and us could meet up for a coffee. 
Lexey, how you doing today?  the flowers survived the jouney home by the way lol.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all enjoying the sunshine.

San xx


----------



## phantom831

good evening ladies, i hope i find you all well, unfortunately i see that the conversations have dwindled down some what, it is a shame it has to be this way, but if you all choose to then i cant do anything about it, i just wish we all could get on with each other after all isn't that what these threads where made for

just wanted to say hi anyway, hopefully there are still some of you out there willing to talk again

MRS BUNNY, thanks for the note you made to us, and thanks for the welcome it is greatly appreciated, especially now lol. keep an eye on san for me for the immediate future as she is all alone up there while i work away lol, i think she loves it really. 

LEXEY i am sorry but we really need to do something about this dancing banana fetish you have, it just ain't healthy you know, i could think of much better things lol, hope all is well with you today after your tiresum night that i have heard of,take care and stop stressing ok, thats my job lol

well i will leave you all for tonight and hope we can all sort things out, 

love to you all 
and good luck to everyone

xxxx   xxxx


----------



## shadowseeker

DivaB, good luck with your treatment in September, things have to go our way some day, i am sure of that.
I agree with you about hearing the stories of the new babies on here and there journey of them getting here, I personally find that reading about the BFP's and when the littlies arrive really does give me hope and that this journey we take isn't all sad news.
Where are you cycling?  I have been off the board for a while and haven't managed to read back on very much yet, 
Hi to everyone else, and lexey you go for it with your dancing nana's.

take care everyoneand lots of luck for all who are cycling. for all that have had BFN's take care of yourselves, i know its hard but we can't give up hope on our dream.  The ladies that are now living the dream with their babies, enjoy every single second of them you have gone through so much to get them.

take good care everyone

San xx


----------



## bluebell

DivaB,   how amazing to have a million implanters !!  Are they itchy ?  No doubt you will be bringing a few back to Blighty to live.  Have any of them had boob jobs ?  Your tx sounds really high tech .. sounds like you are in really good hands.

San, fabby to hear that you will be cycling again.  I can think of quite a few people on here who got pg on what they said was really their last ever attempt !  Wishing you all the very, very best.

Lexey, so you have a banana fetish eh ?  Hmmmmmmm !  

Hello to Alma May, Pen, Laura, Jaydi, Bron, Giggles and any other new mummies and kisses to the babes.

...and to everyone having or planning tx.

Special hugs to Penpot  

Lots of love to everyone, 
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Diva

I just read your post and have tears in my eyes.  Thank so much for what you said, and for thinking of me back when i was bleeding.  You are so right, and i have always found as well a kind of catharsis in sharing others' journeys.  I know, for instance, the day Pen was waiting for her CVS results, I spent the whole day on FF going "refresh refresh refresh"  desperate for her news.  We Abroadies all care so much for each other and that's the most important thing to remember.  Massive hugs to you, hon.

I have to admit tho, your post also made me laugh out loud, like yours always do.  Firstly because you put PMT instead of PMA - no-one needs PMT, as I'm sure all our DHs will agree    I wish PMT did help with tx - I'd have been successful years ago.  And also  your description of your new little friends!!  I howled when i read that and made one of the babies jump out of her skin!  Hope they leave you soon hon.

Bluebes glad you aren't lying low.  We need you here.  You're right about Lexey - I;ve never seen so many bananas!
Lexey does your finger get stuck on that button every time you post??

Steve - how does it feel to be one man amongst so many opinionated women??  I reckon you're pretty brave.

Pen Pos - lovely to see you posting.  How did you find the time?  Hope little Ollie is letting you sleep a little.  When I asked my sister what I could do about the twins crying a lot, she suggested ear plugs!!!  Not quite what I meant...

I haven't read back all the long posts yet, but just wanted to say it was lovely to see Mrs B posting, and Button is the cutest pup ever.  And Alma May, I know everyone is thrilled to bits for you.  Sending you and your little one a huge hug.  Will you tell us his name?  Hope you are loving every second of being a mummy.

Girls and boy, I know we all agree on one thing - this is a very special thread full of inspirational women (and man) so in the words of Al Green, Let's Stay Together.....

Love to all

Laura xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just a quickie from me to say how pleased I am to hear that you will be cycling again in September DivaB I hope with all my might that this will be your turn. We are all here for you and will be cheering you on every step of the way.

I am miles behind on personals but little Ollie is being a bit demanding at the moment (must try the earplugs solution Laura  ) and I can't quite find the time to catch up. Will endeavour to do more soon.

In the meantime, love to all, Mrs B loved your post yesterday it made so much sense and little Button looks such a cutie! Gotta run for now..

Pen
xxx


----------



## bron11

Pen Pot - all the others girls have said it but just wanted to say it also, so sorry that your dream has not come true on this occassion.  Hope you are coping as best as you can, it sucks I know but you sound as if you have a real positive attitude and a future plan.  Look after yourselves   

Mini-me thanks for support for 27th.

San Steve - good to hear from yous, hope things work out for yous, fingers crossed, thanks for your thoughts, greatly appreciated.  Hope your future treatment is successful.  Steve said it before good to have a man post, please send some of your sensitivity over to my husband!!!

everytime i go to post jake wakes, the same when i go to eat or have a shower!!!

Lexey love your post and openness - what u said should not open up another can of wooms - i hope.  glad you had good time with Steve Stan.


giggles - don't go.

Alma May - glad to hear you are home, sorry that you have been upset - hows are things at home, hows the little one settling in?  pm me any time, same goes for anyone.  it can be hard and emotionally at the beginning but it gets easier.  make sure you get rest too.


Mrs Bunnys - button is lovely, my grandson would have a ball with him - if he is anything like my dog he will keep you on yours toes, day and night - have lots of spare balls in the houses!!! thanks for wishes for Jakes forthcoming procedure - not looking forward to it.

DivaB - Jake weighs 1 stone now, solid,  doing well thanks for asking.

i haven't got to read last page Jake shouting again - have to go.

Hugs and love to everone  Bron xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Bron sweetie, just a quick one as just wrote you a PM but your inbox is full, can you do some deleting when you get a mo.

Thanks honey

Pen
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Diva, I hope the itching is not driving you  . I had lice a few weeks ago, courtesy of one of the children at work and I've only just stopped itching. I'm sure its something you could do without in those hot temperatures as well. Pleased to hear that you have a cycle coming up.

Cat, if you're reading this, I'm thinking of you while you're out in Norway and saying    for a 9 month long BFP.

Mrs Bunny, your puppy looks so cute. I bet you're having to resist the urge to pick him up and cuddle him all the time.

San I hope you're finding lots to do whilst Steve is away & that the time will pass quickly for you. When I first started IVF someone gave me a little saying, "Don't give up hope. Your miracle is just around the corner." I held on to that, particularly on the down days.

Bron, Good to hear Jake has a healthy set of lungs  .

Thinking of you Penpot    .

Love to everyone else,

Sasha xxx


----------



## three_stars

Diva-  funnily enough this morning i was thinking about head lice and worms... of all the joys of children these 2 things have horrified me and I hope to never see them again.  Alas DD returns from camp saturday and despite my instructions of daily use of preventative spray i fear we may have a returning colony again.  Dang!  even me head is itching just writing this.. YIKES.  Run down to the drugstore and get  a product to treat it and then again in 7 days for any eggs that you missed.  The best product is this one we call pouxit here in france but it is silicone and just smothers them... no chemicals so totally safe to use. 

Pen pot-  I very sad to hear your last cycle was a bfn.  

San and Steve- nice to have you back.  I am glad you are going to let Penny help you.  She is wonderful and I believe if there is something needs fising she is the best one to find it.  I hope she can bring you your dreambaby like she did for me.  Two even.   

Lexey -I am still laughing from your can of sperm joke!!! 

Ellejay-  seems like DH has been sticking around and not running off for work of late, which I am sure you are enjoying.  Still thinking of ideas for bad neighbor as it is a topic i think of often you know   Well you could start some major long term remodeling project, or buidl a massive fence leavin him only the walk way to his house.  Or call the LDS and JW , etc giving his address and name and say that he has split personality syndrome but one side is a true believer and wants to be saved, even if the other side is a door slammer.  They will be tenacious, I am sure.   

Jaydi-  I hope you are sloon feeling all better after all the kidney infections and antibiotics. 

Mrs Bunny-  I left you on my tx list with a question mark as I do not know if you have made a 100% to try more tx or not.  Please let me know.  Its of course fine to in limbo and undecided as most of us have been at some time.    I hope your puppytraining is going better then my first attempts with the twins!  

Bron,  thanks to Lesley i have a good supply of earplugs... they do come in handy.. takes the edge off and especially good when you are feeling tired and strained. A walkman or ipod is good too. 

Good luck to Cat for trip in Norway,.

dawn  and ellejay-  fall is not so far away now.. How is your pre treatment planning going?  
nats 210  - not sure whats happenign with you at the moment- hope you are ok 
Larkles      How has the whole physic healing thing worked out for you?  Did you do a 2nd session? I would say I am a very surious non believer   Keep us posted;  who knows, right? 

Roze  and LML-  I think you are both the next abroadies babies due?  Do you have exact due dates yet?  News of gender?  How you feeling? 
skirtgirl,  bluesky3443    superted    tinklebunny  -  are you all due about march and after?  Give us some dates to follow, ok?  How is first trimester going... Hope you are all ok.  
Kisses and hugs to the new abroadie babues-  hope you are all eating, sleeping, pooing and cooing as you should be.  

Maybe  those pg and new moms that feel like posting more on B & B or elsewhere  could give us a hello here and let us all know if you posted more somewhere else until we get more used to who is here or there Just an idea.  

Hello to everyone else... especially been thinking of Safarigirl.. likely you have been off having long hols?  I hope so for you!  EARTHEKITT, GIGi, BLUBELL, SASha, and all the rest of you.  Hope you are all well. ANyone having a little break please come back around to say hello from time to time, ok?  
I will be off next week.  Catch you all on "la rentree".

Love

b


----------



## larkles

Hello My Lovely Abroadies

I have missed you    

Penpot-sorry to hear your news, glad you’re plodding through-tough cookie, go get them girl xx

Almaymay-I hope you are in wonderland, so happy that you finally have your son in your arms xx

Jaydi-Hope all is well with your new little one, I think about you often

Pen positive-How is little Ollie? You’re probably an exhausted Mummy at the mo but am sure you’re loving the experience

I haven’t had the time to read through 3 pages but will catch up soon

Quote from DivaB- “It has been a haven for me in my darkest hours and the kindness I have been shown a true treasure”

I wish too that I had found FF years ago but the love and friendship that I have found on here is beyond my expectations!

Certainly agree, long may the love of all abroadies continue

My news, dh sadly had another grand mal epelectic fit last night, his first was 7 weeks ago, they reckon it’s due to the withdrawal from alcohol, he’s either full in or full out, there’s no in between with him unfortunately. We’ve had some huge and horrible arguments over the last 2 months, me thinks it’s better without him he thinks he’s better with me-hard to argue sometimes and so hard to give up/let go. We'll keep trying that's for sure

love to all

Larkles
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Larkles      how scary for both you & Dh, I hope there are no more fits. It sounds like you are both going through a very difficult time. My heart goes out to you. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## three_stars

Jen,  I had just pm'd you from an older PM before I read your post.  I am so sorry to hear what you are going through.  You can ontact me anytime you need, you know. 
  
b


----------



## bluesky3443

Larkes, I am so sorry to hear the news of your DH having a full fit, I very much understand what you are going through as it is very similar situation with my DH,my thoughts and prayers go out to you,be strong and keep your spirits the best you can at the same time that you take care of him, but also take great care of yourself.

Lots of huggs and kisses


----------



## Laura68

Larkles, so sorry to hear what you are going through with DH.  Wishing you strength at this very hard time xxx


----------



## bluebell

Larkles, so sorry you and DH are having a tough time of it.  Sending you the biggest of hugs and I hope that you get some me time to treat yourself and relax.  Will DH be piut on meds to control the fits ?

Skirtgirl, not heard from you for a while.  You must be nearly at your 20 week scan !

Pen, hope little Ollie is feeding better now.

Sasha, lovely to chat the other night  

Laura, kisses to the girlies.  Got any recent photos for the gallery ?

Bonnie, thanks for your message,  Will reply very soon !

Lexey, missed the can of sperm bit ... I will have to re-read your posts to find it !

Must go ... .washing to hang out (yawn !!!!)

Love to everyone.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Larkels big hugs for you.

B thank you for such a lovely long post. I'm at the start of my second trimester, the first was a bit of a blur with terrible m/s. i thought the worst of it was over only to find myself hugging the loo again last night, turns out i didn't eat enough for dinner.

I've been reading the posts from the office, but wasn't able to post. good to see all the babies comming along nicely and the different stages of the others during treatment.

I've some advice for head lice and it's also brilliant care for your hair. you get a semi solid coconut oil from the chemist, it looks white, scoop out a bit and warm it till it becomes a liquid then rub it in your hair and comb out the lice and nits, works a treat and nourishes your hair. you can leave it in over night (weekend is best) and continue the combing the next day. it worked for me and my DD use to have hair down to her bottom.

wanting to say you guys have been so supportive, thank you for being there.

love to all xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Larkes,  Sorry to hear what you are going through, don't forget that you have the support of all your friends here.  take good care       

San and steve xx


----------



## Penpot

Larkles - just wanted to say I was so sorry to hear about your DH, must be so difficult to deal with that as well coping with everything else at the same time. Sending you a big, fortifying hug 

Pen Pos/ Alma May/Jaydi - how are your wee ones? Hope all is going well and you're enjoying this time, albeit totally overwhelming and exhausting I'm sure!

Love to everyone. 

Penpot x


----------



## Skirtgirl

Penpot I am so sorry to hear your cycle was a bfn, life can be so cruel sometimes  

Larkles so sorry to hear about you DH it must be such a hard time for you both  

Diva nits yuck!! we are on constant nit check here as dd has someone in her class who always has them, luckily I haven't had them for a few yrs and when I did I blasted them with the strongest chemicals I could find!!! they went away and so did my recently applied hair colour!  good luck in getting rid of them. Sept will be here soon and it is great you will be cycling again and have a chance for OE!! Also amazing weight loss!

Tink hope you are doing ok sorry about the m/s coming back, definately eat more!!!

Bluesky how are you doing??


Bluebell I am doing fine at the moment. I have my 20 week scan on sept 1st so not long now. I have just been away visiting various rellies over the holidays. Thanks for thining of me.

Bonnie Have a good week off. I am due Jan 16th!

Pen and Laura ear plugs sound like a good solution to me, my mil always used to say babies need to 'air their lungs!!' however I did notice an over use of dummies when she was babysitting!!!

Hugd to everyone I have missed


----------



## bron11

Larkles - just poped in to send you a hug - make sure you look after yourself too, hope seizures stop and that your relationship issues get sorted.  

Hi to everyone else, have a nice weekend.  Bron Jake xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Mrs B forgot to say that Buttons looks gorgeous!!! I bet he is giving you so much love and fun!!!


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone !

Bron, how is little Jake ?

Tinklebunny, you must be relieved to be out of the fog of the 1st trimester.  Hope you can relax and enjoy it now !

Skirtgirl, your pregnancy seems to be racing along !  Not long til that 20 week scan !!

Penpot, how are you feeling ?  Been thinking of you loads.

Larkles, hope you OK  

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## LEXEY

DIVA       i love you 2    i second wot you say about  the  girs  im hoping they post there news to  god i wish i was with you sounds so much fun    athough i have a phobia about nits and worms  my kids ad both  an i remember  pickin lice out off 1 off there heads  and i was placin then on a white p of paper  when the youngest 1 came over and blu them alover the livin room    i reall couldent sleep 4 ages thinkin my home was now a breading ground     i dersent tell you about the worms my kids would kill me but they  do remember and howl laughin  it did inviolve  tweezers    ill let you work the rest out  oh the joys      well  am off to  get the washin out will post soon  xxxxx c ye later


----------



## bron11

Lexey - love your story about your uninvited friends, bet you had some nightmares about the antics this little fellas got up to on your living room floor!!


DivaB sounds as if you are having a ball, good on you as treatment and missing loves ones is stressful in itself.  i agree the mummies babies in the gallery are beautiful and all would win a beauty contest.

Bluebell Jake is ok, still on antibiotics until we are told otherwise.  Has his second procedure this Thursday, at least they give him cream which takes an hour to work before they stick the candler in.  He has to drink loads which will be a problem.  We won't know outcome of results for up to 10 days so will have to ring from America to see if there is a blockage, any issues and if so if he needs an operation.  Fingers cross he doesn't.


Tinklebunny, Skirtgirl - hope pregnancy's going ok, how you both feeling?  

DivaB - breastfeeding still up and down, trying to perserve but still not producing enough milk so he still feeds every 1-2 hours.  Must be getting enough though as a stone now.  Not stressing two much about it but will have to give up breastfeeding if i return to work, not really viable to express in my job.

On the issue of work, they want to know when i am returning - not sure yet.  Jake has however experienced my work as I was directed to go to Court last Friday - if I did not go voluntarily I was getting a summons.  Apparently the Magistrate (a female) stated being on Maternity leave not good enough reason not to be at Court.  Being on holiday however was an reasonable excuse!!!  I had to take my daughter, who lost a days pay, so she could look after Jake, and work round breast feeding whilst there.  Not an issue in itself but a waste of a day, esp when the client changed his plea to guilty late after noon.  My current line manager was away on leave and my old line manager did not really support me and said that he had never heard of someone having to go in on maternity leave but because i had signed the witness statement I had to go and not the organisation I work for - it sucked really.

Could i ask you ladies with your wealth of knowledge if any one has experience of Aaspergers syndrome - I have asked the health visitor to refer my grandson for tests at 1 1/2 as i think he might have this or slight learning disability.  He forever bangs his head of the ground, doors, walls, esp if frustrated, angry or tired.  He does not give a lot of eye contact and does not like being cuddled.  Hard work.  Hopefully he does not have this but will be a long time before we find out.  i find it hard to handle him with the other grand child and Jake which is  sad as it limits time we spend with him.

On a positive note my son got a temporary job, but is now learning to ride a motorbike.  Following in mum's shoes so i can't say anthing, just will worry now about is safety.  He is however taking proper lessons.  Just took all my biking gear!!!

Jake had his ten minute sleep have to go - - hugs to all


----------



## LEXEY

BRON GOOD LUCK with jake  we never seem to stop worryin eh  am sorry to here about you grandson  another added worry  dont know much about this syndrome but i do know off a friend whos little boy was doin  just the same it turned out he was slightly deaf in 1 ear  im hopin your dd  is able to get it sorted very soon  love to you all  iv just found the new babbies and there all so cute its really spured me on  i remember when RSMUM posted a pic off er littel girl  i was huge help and gave me the push i needed    hi rsmum hope your ok and your family to  hope to here from you to   CAT GOOD LUCK WITHYOUR ET AM THINKIN OFF YOU       TINK SKIRTGIRL N LML  BELLY RUBS TO YOU   MUMS WITH BABBIES missin you all  hope your all well   BLUESKY hows dh doin   LARKRLS LOVE TO YOU AND YOU DH    SAN N STEVE  ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND TOGETHER  san if your lonley next week give me a   PEN POT hope you enjoyed your birthday  am thinking off you   love to every1    enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## RSMUM

ah LEXEY - THANKS A LOT HUN - OOPS DH'S COMPUTER can't - ooh yes, can - get the caps off..

not sure if I said but Larkles so sorry to hear about your DH's seizures...

just wanted to say that, Diva, we must have trans-atlantic, cyber nits - as that's what's going on in our house - yuk, yuk and double yuk!!!Lezey- you can imagine, then, what it's like for me with an inquisitive 1 yr old around - this de-nitting lark isn't for the faint -hearted!

yeeuuk!


----------



## phantom831

well good evening ladies, where do i start now seen as i only get the weekends to post on here, there are so many posts to read that by the time i finish i think it is time to go back to work lol, 

will have to get san and lexey to give me the edited highlights on the weekend lol, 

LAURA68 in answer to your question about being amongst so many opinionated women, well what can i say (not a lot considering there are so many women lol) but after carefully thinking about it it ain't to bad, i  have put up with a lot in my life (not you san lol) so i think i might be ok here for a while, so long as you all don't mind me being here, i just hope i am able to help a little should any of you ever need me to .

BRON11 thanks for the comment, as for sending some sensitivity to you dh well i will try lol, but there are no promises ok, you need to get him on here so he can see it for him self, hope all goes well for you. i will be sending you a pm if you don't mind, if it is of any help then let me know ok and i will see if i can help anymore, xx 

B123 hi there nice to hear from you again, it has been to long lol, so when do we get to come and see you lol, i am sure san would love it, hope all is well with you and yours but keep us posted ok, new pics must be due soon lol, hope to hear from you again soon, take care xxxx

PEN AND ALMMAY, would be nice to hear an update from yourselves if you get the chance, it is always nice to hear when things are going good, it gives us all hope, keep in touch ok ladies, and take care

DIVAB i hope you have your little friends sorted out lol, but be carefull if they are the only company you have, as it is when they start talking back to you that you may need to come on here a little more ok, lol, take are and keep in touch from the desert ok, xxx

well i think i have covered all the posts that had anything to do with me and if i didn't then oops sorry i will catch you next time lol, 

thanks for all you ladies for keeping an eye on san while i am working away i know she gets a little bit of cabin fever lol and starts talking to herself which i don't mind but when she answers it is a worry lol (love you babe) well i suppose it aint as bad as arguing with a sat nav is it lexey 

well i will let you all get back to what ever it is you all do and will try to catch up again tomorrow if i get the chance before i go away again ok

you all look after your selves and take care ok

good luck to everyone as usual and speak soon 


love to you all

steve xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Lexey - love that you argue with the sat nav - is this when its directed you off to a dry riverbed instead of a road, or just everyday?  Thanks for your pms hun. xx

Steve - you are definitely a brave man, and we are only too happy to be here for San whilst you are working away.  Hope you get home soon.  Love to San as well.

Larkles - So sorry to hear about your husbands seizure - you are having such a rough time this year, hope the sunshine breaks through soon.

Diva - Step away from the insane telly!  I got addicted to that kind of thing, plus the National Enquirer when I was out in the US several years ago, so I know where you are coming from!  Your msgs have made me itchy!  Have you found some lovely goo to put on your hair to evict the little rotters?

Bron - Fingers are crossed for Jakes procedure this coming Thursday, hope it shows nothing more needs to be done. And lots of love to your grandson too, sorry I know nothing about Aspergers.  Your work and the local magistrate sound a right load of corkers.....

Skirtgirl - Only just over a week until your 20 week scan - hope you are feeling well with the pregnancy and looking forward to hearing how it all goes.

B123 - Any good news with the househunting?  Start to do EuroMillions so you can stay in the same area!!!

Bluesky - Thinking of you

Pen Pot - Hugs to you too.

RSMum - Hope you manage to evict the unwanted visitors from everyone's heads really quickly - I can just imagine you doing it, silently going 'yuk, yuk and double yuk'!

Jaydi - sooo looking forward to seeing you soon and getting a cuddle from blue eyes.

Almamay - fab to chat the other night, and lovely to hear jr snurgling in the background.

Laura - your girls are just so gorgeous!

Pen - hope you have had a good nights sleep, hugs to Ollie.

Sorry to anyone I've forgotten, but heading off back for a nap now as morning dog walk is out of the way, I've cooled down, DH is still in bed, the the dog's gone back to sleep too, so why shouldn't I?

Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday lined up

Lots of love

ElleJay xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi All,

Bron, I have PM'd you. I really hope that your grandson gets referred quickly. It must be tough for you, loving him as your grandson but at the same time struggling to look after him. 

ElleJay, I hope you get a nice long lie in this morning.

RSMUM, it would be lovely to catch up sometime soon.

Bloobs, hope the rain clears quickly & that you get to enjoy some of you Sunday in sunshine.

Mrs Bunny, I hope Buttons is giving you no end of entertainment.

Cat, thinking of you my love & looking forward to hearing your news.

Larkles, thinking of you my love.

Hi to San & Steve, Lexey, Laura, Diva and anyone else I've missed.

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Hiya girls and Steve, I hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine.

Bron, I hope the news from Jake re good and he does not need and operation, I am afraid I dont know anything from the symptoms that you describe of your grandson but I hope that some medical help is given soon.

DivaB, your ordeal with your invited visitors sound awful but at the same time your are so humourous that I like the updates everyday. On a serous note I hope that you have got ridd off them.

Ellejay, your idea of returning to bed after an early dog walk is so great, Ihope that you enjoyed it

Rsmum, it seems that there are plenty of unwated visitors in many households, I dont envy your work.........I hope that you get them out pretty quickly.

Lexey, how do you managed, always so positive and full of wonderful stories and with the best interest for all of us, you are a rock ( I sound like Diana's butler, whatever was his name)

I looked at Jaydi's baby girl picture and I couldnt agreed more with DivaB, she is so gorgeous.

Larkes, how are you and your DH, I hope things are getting a bitr easier, sending my thoughs and my love.

Skirtgirl, you are doing very well, how are you feeling, are the holidays over now?

To all the recent  mothers, Jaydi, Penpos, Laura, AlmaMay I hope that you are doing well and coping fantastically well, we want to know how are you precious bandles doing, please tell us.

Pen Pot, I hope that you are feelling a tiny bit better after the dispointment of the negative but you were very positive on your attitude to get back on the road, my best wishes for when you start again.

Tinkelbunny, I am so happy that you have started the second trimestre, we must be very close with each other, I am 14 weeks now, how many weeks are you. Sorry to hear about you m/s though, you must be suffering.

Sasha, how are you doing, I hope that you are fine, how is the birthday parties going, I will pm you shortly. Thanks for your help and support.

I am sorry if I am missing anyone, I hope that everyone is fine.

I am feeling so welll on my pg, I could swear that I am not at all, but I hope that everything goes well in there inside my tummy.
DH has come around a bit more and digested the news and it seems that during the day the hours are passing more normally and he seems to be busy with work and gardens etc, but the evenings are tough, he is not calm or relax wartching tv and then is when the bad thoughts start creeping in. Next week he has a couple of Doctors appointments so we will be a bit more anxious. I wanted to go away somewhere before the rasio starts but we dont seem to have a full week between his appointments and my baby appointments, so maybe we will scape for 5 days back to Barcelona to be with my parents at the beach.

Thanks to all for thinking of us and sending best wishes, you are all great and inmense pool of strenght and encouragemnt


----------



## LEXEY

every1    hope your weekend is goin well    STEVE hope youv enjoyed your weekend home  dont worry about san shel be fine     san any news on your dd   LESLEY its mad steve that   at the sat nav  i dont go that far to need 1  they got lost on a straight rd     so e ad words with er    hope you are well hun  and thanx     just got back from football  and iv never laughed so much in all my life  we took the dog with us and i could see er heavin i said to dh  the dogs gunna be sick  with that she jumped on his knee but we couldent stop so he put er head out of the window and she through up but the back window was open and it went all over ds  iv never seen anthin so funny in my life  as we stoped at the lights peopel were killin themselfs laughin  the poor dog  oh an i guess poor ds    he thought it was funny to       BLUE SKY  your post really made me laugh    PAUL BURRELL  i may admit to avin the odd hair on my chin  but  am nothin like him i do like the though off bein surounded by  diana s    see even prinsesses have problems      IV GOT MY DADS SOH he was amazin so i guess i take after him    dont think i dont get down  and when i am i do tell you  well wot am able to    life would be pretty glum with out being able to laugh  even if its at my own expence  good luck to you and your dh and enjoy the break away    am sure it will do you the world off good am thinking off you  both   larkels hows dh hun x  PEN  GOOD LUCK with jake hun  its this week you go in it xx  OK  just need to ask you all somthin and see wot you think  am not sure if iv told you this but here gos  b4 this mad journey the big fella put me on i fell pregnant nat  i was 38 an lost the preg at 12 weeks so i bought a clear blue F/M and thats when i  stared to get strange readings  then a visit to the F/clinic CONFIRMED HIGH fsh  20 THEN THE FOLLIWIN month 21 ivf WAS OUT OFF THE QUESTION so hence deivf  i started testin the month after my M/C  and av never thought much off it since BUT after my last tex in feb I HAD BAD PAIN in the middle off the month so i though seein as iv got no more tx  in the near future  i got out the moniter again any every month since may iv ovulated  i just wounderd if any1 else has had anythin simlar  av also not had any sweats or mood  swings ( although dp would dissagree with that 1   ) ANY THOUGHTS it just seems strange    well off now to clean me car  and bath me dog  c ye later xxxxxlove to all


----------



## LEXEY

sorry girls Yul av to read that in a scouse accent i was in a rush  b4 the car stunk


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Bluesky,

I hope you do get some time away, even if it is just for a few days. Night time is always tough because that's when you've got the opportunity to really mull things over whereas during the day sometimes there are enough distractions to keep those thoughts at bay. He's probably (as you are) feeling anxious over these upcoming appointments. I hope that for a change you get some positive news as well. I'm sure the fact that he is going to be a Daddy is a huge encouragement to your Dh, even during the down times. I'm thinking of you and am ready to help as and when you need me. Finally, just a little something to say...



love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bron11

Lexey - my FSH level increased at it's highest to 16 and I was told that I was not ovulating and ivf may or maynot work.  I disagreed that i was not ovulating however, as i tested every month and it indicted that I was.  I also used to get pain around the time when i was due to ovulate and I believe that this was an indiction that something was happening.  While IVF did not work i believe this help boost my fertility and this combined with self accupunture, taking DHEA and one baby aspirin a day helped me get pregnant.  Can't proof these were factors but after 5 years of trying with nothing something clicked into place.  Don't give up hope as our bodies have a mind of there own.  Not sure if this helps or even answers your question.

Thanks all for best wishes for Jake and grandson - for those who sent pm, will get round to answering them asap.  

Pen Post - cleared some of my pm intray - hope all is well your endake 

take care all Bron xx.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh gosh I am so far behind on all the news and postings! Sorry, time just seems to be lacking at the moment to do anything but look after the little man and try to get some sleep (that bits not happening very well).

Will try to have a quick catch up but apologise for anyone I miss off (I know I will) or news I miss as everything is a bit of a daze at the moment.

Bron, lost my post and your PM to me in a flurry of activity so sorry! Will try to catch up with you very soon. Sorry for being so c**p

Larkles lovely to hear from you. Yes I am exhausted but loving it of course, So sorry to hear your DH had another fit and about all the arguing you are having. Hope you are hanging in there and I know you will sort things out you are such a strong lady.

Tinks, really nice to hear from you glad you are reading even if you are not having time to post. Hope everything is going OK for you.

Skirtgirl, glad to see your ticker moving on, hope you are taking good care of yourself and enjoying your hard fought for and precious pregnancy. Sending you lots of love.

Lovely DivaB how I enjoy your posts, you always make me smile. Head lice yuck! Hope you have got on top of those.  Love the idea of you living in the desert, gosh that cocktail sounded delicious!. Sorry I have not posted an update on Ollie it honestly has just been lack of time and not for any other reason. Its coming at the bottom of this post I promise (if he lets me of course!)

San and Steve so lovely to see you guys again its been a while. Hope the next part of your journey will bring you the happiness you so deserve.

EJ, hug back from Ollie – sleep is not something he is good at still – more on that a bit later in the post.  Hope this post finds you happy and healthy and sane!  Its so nice seeing you back on the boards after your absence. 

Bluesky great news that you are feeling so well, some of us just manage to get away without all the horrible symptoms hope you have a lovely break and enjoy Barcelona, love that city.
Lexey loving your posts as always, the story about the dog being sick was hilarious. Hope all is ok with you honey.

A quick update on little Ollie as many of you have asked. He is doing really well he is putting on weight and eating well now just doesn’t do the sleep thing at night at the moment which is really hard. We are managing just about and trying different tactics but he just wants to be held constantly.  I would happily (and have done) do that but I know its not good for either of us and I am existing on only 1-2 hours sleep at a time which is making me cranky and tearful. Any suggestions gratefully received.  We of course love him to bits and there is never a moment we forget just how lucky we are and how precious he is. I surprise myself often with the overwhelming feelings of love I have for the little guy.

Jaydi, Laura, Bron and AlmaMay hope your little ones are doing well too. AM that picture is just gorgeous. Oh that reminds me apologies for the two pictures in the gallery I put it in the wrong one and couldn’t work out how to delete it!  Thanks for all your lovely messages and posts. 

Gotta run now, will try to keep up a bit more. I am thinking of you all even if I don’t seem to be in touch at the moment.

Pen
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone

Pen, well done for finding some time to post! Glad that little Ollie is doing well and putting on weight. Gosh, it must be difficult for you - although he's quite a few weeks old he's only been home with you for a couple of weeks so he's still settling down. My granddaughter is only just settling into a routine - she was feeding and sleeping very erratically for a while. As for getting him to sleep at night, don't worry too much at his age about holding him a lot to get him asleep. He's still only tiny and they say you cannot spoil them too much at this age. If you put him in his bed, I always found that rocking and any regular movement would work wonders, however jerky - don't worry that it will disturb him. Also, have you got a musical toy to play when you put him in his bed? That often distracts them enough to take their attention away from you. And the other piece of advice is to get as much sleep as you can in the day time when he's asleep. You may not think you'll be able to relax enough, but I'm sure you'll drift off. And if it means leaving some jobs, then leave them! Things will get better I promise.  

Bron, good luck with the procedure this week. I'm sorry to hear about your grandson. Hopefully he will not have aspergers, but if he does, you've done the right thing getting him checked out early. 

Bluesky, glad you are feeling so well. I hope you manage to get some time away in amongst your appointments. It will do you both good to have a change of scene if only for a couple of days. Maybe you and DH will feel slightly more relaxed after your DH's appointments next week. Sometimes it's the anticipation that's the worst. xx

Lexey, loved the story about your dog being sick out of one window and into another! Poor DS!   I hope that doesn't happen with Button. At the moment he's very good in the car and hasn't been sick at all. Long may that continue. I wanted to say something about your thoughts on whether you might be ovulating. I don't want to rain on your parade (like the metaphor?), but those fertility monitors only give us an indication of when we're about to ovulate (LH surge) but they don't prove that we have ovulated. So you can get the LH surge and the fertility monitor will tell you this, but then it's possible not to actually ovulate after this, it's just your body trying to ovulate. And because it's trying and not succeeding, this is what makes the FSH continue to increase (a bit of a vicious circle). I'm sure this is what was happening to me when I was on clomid (a complete disaster). Of course, you may well be ovulating, but the only way to prove this is to have your progesterone measured on about day 20(?) and if it's a certain level it would indicate that you have ovulated. It's a good sign that you're not having flushes etc though. If only we could see what was going on down there - how many times have we all said that? Maybe you can get a gynae here to check it all out.

ElleJay, I'm jealous of you taking your lovely doggie for a walk. Button still has to wait another week before he can go out after his jabs. So we're now trying to get him used to the lead (stop him chewing it) before I embarrass myself 'walking' up the road with him all over the place! 

Larkles, so sorry about your DH having fits. That must be really tough to cope with. I hope you manage to get through this difficult period and out the other side happy again and knowing where you're going with everything. Think of you often  

Cat, thinking of you  

Sorry to bring bad news, but we found out that MIL has a cancerous lump in her breast and is having a lumpectomy at the end of next week. She'll definitely need radiotherapy but could also need chemo depending on the results of other tests being carried out. This has hit us for six really. FIL passed away 2.5 years ago after suffering from bowel cancer so you can imagine how we all feel - especially MIL, having seen what her husband went through having treatment. We're trying to remember that breast cancer has a relatively good survival rate. Just when we though everything in life was good at the moment....

Big hellos to everyone, sorry not to mention you all
Mrs Bunny xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Pen Pos, lovely to hear an update on Ollie.  I can really feel the amazing love you have for him, and he is a lucky boy to have such loving parents.  Mrs Bunny has said it all really in terms of advice.  All I can add is that this phase of sleepless nights passes much quicker than you imagine and before you know it you ill be getting whole nights sleep again.  I only say this as I remember that at the time it felt like it would never end !!  Hugs to you   

Mrs Bunny, so very very sorry to hear about your MIL.  It must be a real shock and not what you all needed after you have just had a new baby arrive in the family.  Your MIL has a lovely caring family around her, that much is clear, and I hope that all goes well for her. My SIL's mum had it recently and was all well again really quickly.  As you say, it has a really good survival rate.  Sending you loads of love and hugs    

Lexey    Once I was in Liverpool taking a friend's dog for a walk.  I was on the metro on the way to Birkengead to take it for a walk on the beach.  It threw up all over the floor and when the train went round a bend it all ran across the floor before I had a chance to do anything about it !  Anotehr time, when I was little, we were on a family holiday, on the ferry from Calais to Dover.  My brother was sea sick over the side of the ferry, but it was really windy and blew back onto a man that was standing next to us !   

Love to everyone else, ... do we have anyone testing or cycling soon ?  Dawn, how did you get on ?
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi to all the Abroadies!

Mrs B - I am just so sorry to hear about your MIL, what a shock when you are thinking that everything is chugging along ok at the moment.  There is a drug that is giving results that are even better than Herceptrin just coming out of trials at the moment as a friend of my ex-SILs is on it at and the results have been amazing - I will try and find out more details and e-mail you.  Give your lovely little Button a cuddle and a stroke from me, and good luck for his first walk.

Bluebell - and I thought Lexey's sick dog story was bad!  I had a friend who managed to clear a rush hour tube carriage the same way....

Lexey - Hope you get some answers on the ovulation conundrum - it could be that the meds you have taken have kickstarted your system - I've heard of stranger things.  And I won't be offering any member of your family the loan of a coat at any time!

Pen Pos - Cuddles to Ollie, and a few zzzzzzzzzzz's for you!

Jaydi - Cupcake is beautiful!

Laura - you have fab taste in hats!

Almamay - hugs to your lovely little man!

My wonderful dog is definitely taking some of the sting out of all the failed cycles I have been through - I just love her to bits and am glad our rescue dog has rescued us.  I just wish she knew she was too big to fit on our laps!

Treatment news - I think Cat has just been to Norway (good luck!), then Diva is the next to cycle, then Dawn, then me and then San?  Unless anyone knows better?

Lots of love to everyone

ElleJay xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Mrs Bunny,

I am very sorry to hear that your MIL is fighting cancer. It must bring the memories of your FIL flooding back. Yes, breast cancer does have a fairly ok survival rate but when you get news like this you can't help but be shaken up by it. As Bloobs said, it sounds like she's got a very supportive family who will be with her every step of the way.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to wish the lovely Sasha a very happy birthday !!!!!

             

Hope that you have a lovely day !!!

Bluebell


----------



## shadowseeker

Mrs.B,  So sorry to hear about your MIL, it isn't easy when we get news like this about someone so close to us, hope everything goes well for her, chin up.

San  xx


----------



## shadowseeker

Hope everyone is doing ok today,

Lexey and Bluebell, loved the dog stories, poor DS lexey, i am so glad that none of my dogs have done anything like that.

Lesley, not sure when we are cycling next, hopefully it will be early next year, have to get the Hysteroscopy out of the way first, Good luck with your next one.

PenPos,  Ollie is georgous, i know its hard when they dont sleep very well but it does get better honest.

Happy Birthday Sasha     have a good day.

just a little bit about me and steve,  well my DD is due her second baby any day now, she is having a boy this time, the waiting is killing me lol.

Sorry for not mentioning everyone but my thoughts are with all of you.

Hope you all have a good day.

San  xx


----------



## LEXEY

SASHA 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN 
     
HOPE YOU HAVE A LOVELY DAY 
LEXEY X


----------



## bluesky3443

Sasha, 
I joined the other girls wishing you a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Laura68

Hello all

Wow what a lovely lot of long and interesting posts!  So great to be able to read all your news, girls, and boy.

I'll write as much as I can but am a bit delerious with tiredness just now....

Sasha – happy birthday hon!  Did you do anything special with your precious little girl??

Lexey - was hooting with laughter at your dog story.  Had to tell DH and he was chortling too.  Think he's now a bit confused as to what FF is for!!    Hope you get some answers on the ovulation question - as ElleJay says, could be that your system has been kickstarted, stranger things have happened....

ElleJay - furbabies are so wonderful aren't they?  I miss my cats dreadfully (they both died years ago, but were definitely part human, so were wonderful friends for many years!)  and wish I could have one or two where I am now, but we can't - have to wait til we move.  I've never had a dog and have always been a little scared of them after I was attacked age 4, but I love black labs, and chocolate labs, and would love to have one eventually.  My lovely friend has a rescue dog too and she is just fab, and you can see how grateful she is to be loved after what she went through with her previous owners.  Thanks for doing the little tx list - maybe we should have an official one, I keep forgetting where everyone is up to.  Have you seen Cupcake in her hat!!??  I want to as well!  Jaydi.....!  The things we do!

Mrs B so sorry to hear about your MIL.  Such a shock to get that kind of news.  Wishing you and your family all the strength you will need to get through this.  There is so much to be done treatment-wise these days, she hopefully stands a very good chance.  I have two close friends whose mothers have been diagnosed in the last  year.  It was a horrendous shock for them, but thankfully both are now recovering and with excellent prospects.  Your advice to Pen is spot on, perfect!  Wish I'd asked you a few weeks ago.  Button is GORGEOUS!! He looks so cute and cuddly.  Glad you are enjoying him and hope you enjoy that first time you get to walk him!

Bluebell – your story about your bro puking had a very familiar ring to it.... I did same thing once on a ferry and I’d just eaten peanut butter sarnies.... YUK!

San – I didn’t realise you already had grown up kids.  How lovely your DD is having a baby.  Do you feel  really excited? Is it lovely being a Grandma?  Hope you are bearing up OK.  When is Steve back?  

Bluesky – hope all is OK with you hon and you are feeling well and DH is OK.

Pen – wonderful to see you posting and to hear about Ollie.  You have had fantastic advice from Mrs B.  I would only add that when Hannah refused to be put down, my DH sat on her moses basket mattress to warm it up, and then we wrapped my nightie round it, before we put her in.  That worked a few times.  The other thing we did was to let her fall asleep on her sheepskin on our bed, then lift the whole thing into her moses basket.  That also worked.  As others have said, it is just a phase though, and hopefully he’ll become a better sleeper as he gets bigger and can eat more – that certainly happened with my girls.  Try and cat nap when you can.  Glad you are enjoying every minute, even the hard bits.  Xx

Jaydi – hope you are doing OK.  Have you recovered from your kidney infection?  Hope you might find the time to post soon, I know that’s a big ask!

AlmaMay – hope you and your little one are doing brilliantly.

Diva – as usual, your posts are so funny.  Hope your head is free of your little friends and you aren’t having to shower in napalm every night to get rid of them.  How are you feeling about your tx hon?  Hopefully you will be with DH again soon.  Do you have anything nice planned with him?  I am no longer the only gay in the village, you’ll be glad to hear!  I have been on what I now call the Twins Anxiety Diet – haven’t tried to lose weight, but have gone incredibly skinny (not in a good way) due to worrying and never being able to sit down or rest!  I feel fine and am eating like a horse, but all the rushing around means I lost loads of weight in the first three weeks, more than anyone would want to lose, and looked very ill and skinny.  I am gradually starting to put it back on and hopefully will soon be able to put on my lovely old jeans without them slipping down my boney hips...  I hate being this scrawny.  Give me a Diva B booty anyday!

Skirtgirl – how is your bump?  You must be blooming by now.  Have your twins started to take an interest?  Can’t remember what you said – did you find out what you’re having??

Larkles – hope Larkles junior is hanging in there and getting better, and likewise your DP of course.

Bonnie – good luck with the househunting.  Must be hard work with three little ones in tow. 

Kath – hi hon, hope all is good with you in Lanza(not)grotty. X

LML – did you say you’d been away somewhere?  My brain is like a sieve... How many weeks are you now – must be almost there aren’t you?  Can you believe it? 

Dawn – how are you?  Your next tx must be just around the corner/  Are you having intralipids here or over there?

Bron – fingers crossed everything is OK with little Jake after all these tests.  Also good luck with getting your grandson checked out.  My friend's son wouldn't make eye contact for years, but is fine now.  

Cat – hope your trip went really well.  Good luck for the 2ww, and please tell us your result.  Sending you masses of PMA, luck and babydust.

Hello Mini Me, Giggly, Crusoe, RSMum, PenPot,  Tinks, Lirac, Pobby, and everyone my addled brain has forgotten.

We are fine, girls now growing big and strong.  S is quite chilled, whereas H is a definite screamer!  Had a horrible time on Sunday when a friend of my sisters, who I don’t know very well and only see about twice a year, suddenly said to DH about the twins “They don’t look very Spanish do they?”  DH was completely thrown – turns out my sis sees our very private journey as public news and had obviously told this person.  It all turned into a bit of a scene and DH and I left very very upset.  Things were made worse when this “friend” denied saying it, and sadly my sis believes him, blames us for ruining the party, and thinks I need to see a therapist as I'm clearly paranoid and inventing things.... so now she has not only spread our private news around, but also made out we were lying.  It’s very sad as we are usually so close, but she seems determined to make DH and I the bad guys when in fact she should be apologising.  Families, who’d have them!

Love to all.

Laura


----------



## Laura68

PS, Diva, new pic here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=7&pos=0


----------



## Luisa8

Hi Abroadies!

Laura- That photo made me cry... your girls are so beautiful!! Lovely to hear from you and what in gods name are you doing up still at that time!!! Awful about what your sister did though. It's something so very very personal that it should under no circumstances be trivialized... if think a lot of that boils down to ignorance though and is just a blatent sign that "normal" people just dont get it.  When are you coming to Famara?

Mrs Bunny- Thinking of you . Hope you are keeping strong. xxxx

Ellejay-   You must be due to go again soon? How are you feeling? R u ready? I'm seriously considering getting a dog....that and doing IVIG! No connection there but hey ho xx

I've had an emotional couple of days. Ive been on a temp contract the last few months covering someones maternity leave. I was offered a permanent position yesterday, something that i was really happy about, especially in the present climate. I thought things were looking up at last. The only niggle I had was the time off I'd need for my next tx in Feb nx year so I told them I'd need approx 2/3 weeks off for a simple medical procedure. I should have kept it zipped and just pulled a sickie... LET THIS BE A WARNING TO ALL....They at first laughed and said "Oooo as long as it doesnt involve you getting ppregnant haha". I played along and said haha noooooo (wanting the floor to swallow me and going on that night to worry about me having deceived them)!!!! Then, today, they call me back to say they'd noticed I didnt really deny the time off was for getting pregs (I did, but obviously not very well ) and they couldnt take the chance that this was the case because of al the disruptions it woud cause after... and therefore were retracting their offer!!!
So, I'm out of a job in 2 weeks again. I am torn between fuming and being devastated. Not even so much for being without work but more for the fact of why. I know I'm rambling here but its the whole IF tidlewave Would they have been asking any fertile woman the same question I dont think so..... It never would have arisen. All of this for being honest...... 
And on top of all that.... channel 4 has disappeared from sky over here.... It's been a bad day 

Love to all the abroadies I havent mentioned

Kath xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi - 

Sasha - sorry this is so late, but have had internet probs today so couldn't get on here to say Happy Birthday - hope you had a great day anyway!

Laura - sorry to hear you have been on the receiving end of crass comments, why can't people just keep it to themselves?  Cupcake piccy is fab, but looking forward to seeing your strawberries (sounds rude doesn't it?)

Pen Positive - more zzzzzzzs form me, and your mailbox is full, we will change your name to Pen Popular!

Kath - How rotten to have a job offer and then for them to retract it like that - you shouldn't have to deny that you are trying to get pregnant as they shouldn't be asking.....Could you not continue your temp contract with them and find something else then dump them in it?  Would definitely recommend getting a dog - mine was the saddest, oldest dog in the rescue kennels, and we are definitely the lucky ones to have got her - everyone who walked past her for the last few years really missed out.

Lots of love to eveyone - off to bed now!

ElleJay xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Laura your girls are totally gorgeous!!!!! I love the b/w photo. Sorry about the comments you got over the weekens , some people just dont understand do they?
I dont know what flavour mine is although all the old wive tales lead me to think boy!! Twins are very excited, ds just keeps hugging my bump and talking to the baby but dd is a bit more wary about the practicalitiess of it all and me leaving her to have the baby.

Kath sorry about the job, you are right just dont mention the time off you might need for tmt at the moment!

Currently have my sister and her kids staying followed by in laws so not much time for FF at the moment but hugs to everyone.


----------



## bron11

Haven't had chance to read posts for catch up yet, just wanted to send Pen Post quick message - in box full pm waiting for you - no hurry 

Bron xx


----------



## Penpot

Hi Kath

Just read your post about the job and wondering if their reaction is slightly...illegal?!

Love to all,

Penpot x


----------



## bluebell

Kath, Ditto what Penpot has said to you, I think that might be illegal.  I think it might beworth you phoning s solicitor for an initial chat, if you have the energy, to suss out the potential you have for a case.  That is blatant discrimination.  Had they offered you the permanent post in writing ?  Sorry you have had this stress to deal with.  Some employers are still in the Victorian era.

Laura, your twinnies are goooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgeous !!!

Love to everyone else,

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## LEXEY

LAURA YOUR GILRS ARE just  a delight  sorry to here about your  sisters friends comments  you can do with out that eh    i hope your DH is OK  people are so insensitive at times  love to you all    KATH i defo wouldn't leave it there    you never know your companies lack off tact  could well be paying for your next tx how Dare they discriminate  go and get some advice Hun    am sure a solicitor will agree  this is  wrong  good luck     CAT  i hope ET went well iv been thinkin off you and am awaitin good news       PENPOT  how you feelin hun    OK MUST DASH  organizin a party for my mums 80TH not till oct but need to book somewere 2 day  will be back later  and post more  love to you all


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,
I've got a bit of news to tell you all    I am a bit embarrassed   to be telling you all now.  DH and I decided to go for one more sneaky cycle.  We have been so scared about it and in complete denial after our recent 2 m/cs.  We hardly told anyone, including DH's parents, so that we could try to make it as small a part of our lives as we could.  We were really lucky enough to get a BFP, and I am now 13 weeks pg with twinnies !!  I am so sorry to be so sneaky as to not to mention it before on here, but after so many failed cycles and m/cs I just wanted to minimise the rollercoaster as much as I could.
Lots and lots to you all and I hope you all forgive me !!
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooo! You know how pleased we are for you, lovely Bloobs! So glad you have 'come out' and are going to be a twin Mummy! You deserve it so much, my friend. So, so happy for you.              

Wow, wow, wow! Auntie Giggles is very happy! 
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dearest Bloobs,

No need to be sorry or explain, especially after all the heartache you have had in the past. So very very chuffed & excited for you, Dh & Ria. She will be an amazing big sister and you will have your family completed. YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!



Heaps of love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## shadowseeker

Wow congratulations Bluebell that is fantastic news, i can really understand why you kept it quiet. 
      
Hope you have a healthy safe pregnancy.

Sorry cant stop on here as waiting to here from my DD, she is in labour, so just waiting for my GS to arrive. off to Plymouth tomorrow to see them.

San xx


----------



## bluebell

Oh wow Shadowseeker ... how exciting.  It must be an amazing feeling to be a grandparent !  Keep us posted with the progress of the birth !!

Thanks ladies for your lovely words !!       

Bloobs xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

oh Bloobies - fabby, fabby, fab fab!!!!                                                                          
x


----------



## Penpot

Bloobs - Yay!!!!! How fantastic is that?! Really, really pleased for you...all!

Shadowseeker - hope all goes well for speedy birthing. 

Love to all 

Penpot xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Evening all.

Bluebell cannot believe your news how exciting! Am absolutely thrilled for you                

Mrs B, Bluebell, ElleJay, San and Lexey thank you so much for your words of encouragement and suggestions. I have tried music, swaddling, rocking, singing all sorts of things. The only thing that seems to work at the moment is having him in the big bed with me but am going to try and get hold of a Natures Nest to see if that works (thanks Jaydi for the suggestion and help). His latest challenge for me is not to allow me to put him down at all which makes sleeping during the day impossible.  I know its all short term stuff though so we are getting through and enjoy him despite the difficulties of course.

Am so sorry to hear about your MIL’s cancer. I hope she is managing ok and that the treatment brings some good results, as you say breast cancer has some really good survival rates so I hope everything goes well. Sending you lots of love  

Laura lovely to see you posting, am sure I owe you a PM so will get on to that soon. I tried the thing with putting some of my clothing in the basket but that didn’t work so am hoping the Nest might do the trick one I have found one at a reasonable price. Good to hear the girls and you are doing well, the new picture in the gallery is absolutely stunning and should win prizes.  Cannot believe what your sisters friend said!  How on earth did you keep your cool I would have hit the roof.  I hope she hasn’t done too much damage and you can put this behind you, it must be so hard after someone breaks a very strong confidence.  Big hugs to you sweetheart  

Kath, what a story that is about the job. As some of the others say I am sure that is illegal as its blatant sexism and you should be able to sue them or something. I would seriously suggest you consult a solicitor and see what you can do. People really shouldn’t be able to get away with behaving like this and I hope you can find the strength somewhere to fight this dreadful behaviour.

Skirtgirl hope you are not over doing things with all your visitors, make sure you find some time to relax now.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Love and hugs

Pen
xxx


----------



## cat68

Fantastic News Bluebell and Dh 
Twinnies     , 
Your DD must be so pleased and looking foward to her siblings arriving!

Best wishes
Cat xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello Abroadie friends, sorry been AWOL, had a lovely few days with old school friend on Essex/Suffolk coast... and off again next week on a canal boat for 4 days!!

Lots been going on here!

Firstly, Bluebell -         and lots and lots of        ,. Brilliant, brilliant news!! 

Sasha - belated Happy Birthday for yesterday!

Loving all the dog stories, and photos of the GORGEOUS Button! My lovely lab was allowed to stay in our room at a posh hotel we treated ourselves to on Sat night - kept running in the bathroom and dropping his ball in my bath!! . My furbaby has been the BEST therapy throughout all of this... Hope Larkles furbaby is doing ok...

Kath8 - agree with the others - my first reaction was that this must be illegal. How dare they. Sorry to hear you have had to deal with this...

Mrs Bunny - sorry to hear about your MIL. Hope she responds well to treatment...

Laura - first things first. YELLOW labs are the best. Next, just seen the photo of your girls on your link  and . So lovely to hear how you are getting on. Absolutely gobsmacked and upset on your behalf at what happened at the party... 

All of the Abroadie babies - 
Pen Pos, sending Ollie some sleeeeeeeeeepy vibes.
Alma May, Jaydi, Bron, giggly - big hugs to you and your lovely bubbas    - where do I go to see all the photos??

San - hello! Hope grandchild is here safe and well and you have had a cuddle...

Lirac - your message box is full - tried to PM you but bounced back... Hope you are well - think of you often...

Cat and Dawn - thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you.

Skirtgirl and bump - hello! Have you had your 20 week scan yet...?!

Diva - your post made me itch!! Hope all the visitors have left. How long until tx now??

Lexey - I imagine you throw a wild party!! Hope you found somewhere nice for your Mum...

Hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned.

Thanks for asking after me even though I've been AWOL. I'm 29 weeks today (how do I get a ticker??!). Been back and forth to hospital as have been leaky, but baby right size, fluid fine, just have to up the pelvic floor excercises! Having felt too anxious to get any baby stuff up until now, we have realised that we should start to get organised as time is passing more and more quickly. DH said today that we should get one of those '_mongoose_ basket things' for the baby to sleep in.  Think I'll be passing a few books his way...

All the best

LM-YELLOW-L xxx


----------



## nats210

Bluebell absolutely thrilled for you wonderful news.

Thinking of you all
Nats
x


----------



## Luisa8

Ooooo wow great news Bluebell!!!!!!        I totally understand you keeping it to your chest....so nice to be able to make all those surprise announcements now. I often feel thats something taken away from us when doing tx cos it's so difficult to hide.

Thanks for your support everyone.. It really does help. I hadn't even thought of taking it further to be honest. They didnt give me the offer in writing either you see so they could deny it and say I got it wrong or something. Hmmmm   

Love to all
Kath
xxxxx


----------



## Laura68

Bluebell - what amazing and fantastic news!  Congratulations on your BFP, and for getting past that all important 12 week milestone.  After all you've been through, it must have been a nerve wracking 12 weeks, so can completely understand you keeping it to yourself.  So so happy for you, and just the sort of news we like to hear!  And twinnies too!!  Wowzers, you clever lady.  It's lovely having twins, your DD will love having two little ones to play with.
                   
I've turned into Lexey!

San - more good news!!  Good luck to your DD for a smooth delivery of your new grandchild.  Enjoy your new family member.

Pen Pos - I think I owe you a PM in fact - I tried to post the other day, but your inbox was full, you popular lady!!  Will try again.  Is it possible Ollie has silent reflux, and therefore doesn't like going flat on his back because he gets acid in his throat? Mine get it mildly - I have one of those Fisher Price swinging seats and it's a godsend - rocks H to sleep and allows her to stay a little upright too.  Worth a go?  Maybe you wouldn't want Ollie to sleep in it all night, but it might comfort him during the day while you get some much needed zzzzzzzs.

Kath - completely agree with the others - that seems illegal, what your company did.  Don't know what the laws are in spain, or whether you are working for a British company, but that would definitely count as discrimination.  Poor you, what a  horrible thing to happen.  Must have given you a real knock.  Wish we Abroadies could come and fix it for you  .  As for my visit, I would love to come over - but it takes me about two hours to get out of the house with H and S just to go to the Post Office, so god knows how long it would take to go abroad!! 

Love to everyone else.  By the way, I hope it was ok to post that photo link - sorry if it upset anyone    Thank you for all your lovely comments.  

Laura xx


----------



## shadowseeker

Hi all, just to let you know my DD gave birth to a beautiful little boy, weighing in at 6lb 14oz tonight they have called him Kane, i am off to plymouth on friday to meet him      

San and Steve xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Bluebell! It's absolutely fantastic and much deserved that you now have your longed for BFP - and twins too - how fabby is that?! Have you told DD yet?

             

We fully understand the need to keep it to yourself and well done for getting through the first trimester in one piece! Hope the rest of your pregnancy continues successfully. xxxxxxxxxx

San, congratulations on the birth of your grandson Kane. Have a great time when you go to visit 

Cat, have been thinking of you and noticed your signature - good luck on the 2ww       

Diva, fab news that you're shortly to be starting meds - how exciting! sorry you've got to downreg though. And exciting that you'll be seeing your hubby soon. I'm intrigued by your job! Going higher into the desert? You lovely mysterious woman.  We'll miss hearing your news xx

Laura, the picture of H&S is gorgeous! They have such lovely chubby little cheeks! Just like my gdtr. I'm really sorry about what your sister's friend said to you and even sorrier that your sister has been talking so openly about your private business. I hope that you can sort it out with her eventually so that you don't fall out completely. But for now, concentrate on yourselves and your lovely family 

Jaydi, hope you are feeling better 

Kath, like the others, I also think that what your employer said to you is illegal. How annoying that by being upfront about needing time off and giving them decent notice of this, you get penalised. Don't know if you know, but there's an 'ask a lawyer' board on FF and you can ask about work issues by following this link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203389.0
not sure if anyone will know about Spanish law though.

Big thanks to everyone for the good wishes about my MIL. And thanks to ElleJay for mentioning a new drug. The doctor has already said that she would probably respond to herceptin which is great, but any chance of having a further advanced drug would be even better. I'll let you all know how everything goes next week. It's DH I'm worrying about most at the moment - he's had such a bummer of a year, especially with breaking his ankle too which, although it's 'better' now, has restricted him quite a lot and knocked his confidence. At least he's getting more exercise (and love) now Button is here!

Love to all abroadies
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## LEXEY

PEN good luck today hun hope alll gos well keep us posted am thinking off you    LES thankyou so much hun  YOUR A STAR   LOVE TO EVERY 1


----------



## Lentil

Hi Ladies,

Please may I join you? 

Can I say Congrats and how pleased I am to see Laura and Lovemylabrador both went to Bernabeu and whats more had BFP's! I dont think I have known anyone on FF as yet that has been there so I am feeling v happy now! 

Hey Larkles - long time no speak hon xxx

Bluebell - Congrats!!! 

I hope to get to know you all more over the next few weeks and months and that we will get lots of BFP's.

I am on CD 4 and day 4 of the pill in readiness for out first DE cycle with ET around 5th October roughly at Instituto Bernabeu in Alicante.   this is the one at long last. 

I look forward to getting to know you all.
L
xxxx


----------



## Lentil

Thank you Lexey and the             much appreciated and right back at you honey! Have you got any imminent plans sweety?
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello ladies

Welcome Lentil!  I seem to remember our paths crossing before.  Did you have tx at a different branch of IB before?  We had a very good experience at the Alicante clinic and as you can see, we were lucky, and I hope you are too.  If you need any tips, or advice, please ask here or PM me.  I would be very happy to help in any way I can.

LML - yes of course yellow labs are the best!!  It's just that I have a general fear of dogs, and my friend has a choccy lab and it's the first time I've understood why people have dogs - he's fab!  I wasn't even a bit scared of him.

San and Steve - huge congratulations on the birth of Kane.  San, enjoy every second with him tomorrow.

Bluebes - still on   !!!  I hope you remain there for another 6 months, and beyond.

Diva - only in America could there be a company who come and pick your nits out!!!!  I love it!  Nit Pickers....  Glad you are nit free again.  Yes Sophia is the one with the dummy.  They are both very sucky and very windy (!) and dummies are the only thing that alleviates their discomfort.  Good luck with the start of your tx hon.  I know you don't have much PMA (or PMT) about it all, but that doesn't matter.  Just try to keep you head above water and not worry too much.  DH will be with you soon, that's of course if you have time for him now you like your doc so much  

I'm off now for ten days so won't be able to check up on you all, but will be thinking of you all, especially the lovely CAT - wishing you every bit of luck and babydust.  I'm hoping for good news on my return.

Laura xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

I don't manage to get on here very often but I am so glad that i did.

Huge congratulations Bluebell - I am thrilled for you

love

Helen
x


----------



## Lentil

Hiya

I have had 3 ICSI with my own eggs and had a mmc at 8 week scan which was devastating and 2 subsequent BFN's. 

We had the DNA of DH's sperm done which was fine and the fragmentation was in the normal levels so we had the Kariotype test to rule that as a problem out as we thought we had been 'unlucky' and the results came back after 5 weeks showing that I have an abnormally high amount of chromatin in Chromosome 21 and slightkly raised in Chromosome 16 too. This is a fairly new finding that the IF labs are still researching and in fact our clinic have sponsored and pioneered the research so they were astonished to find one of their own patients with it. Dr Bernabeu has only seen a handful of these cases in 16 years and the problem is that these levels are the cause of embryo's not developing after fertilisation well, failure to implant or miscarriage. So - I have to go the DE route and I must say DH and I are both perfectly happy with this deicision and the opportunity that these wonderful scientists have given to us.   

They had no waiting list at IB at all....the day of the consultation AF arrived and I started the pill that day. so looking forward to some hopefully good news now and hope our donor is a nice healthy chic!  

Hey Laura - yes I think we have met b4. I would just like to ask really if you did anything special pre ET and in the lead up to ET. I have read that having sex the day before ET is good as it prepares the womb and I am having acupuncture too. Any thoughts or advice welcome pls.

xxxx


----------



## Lentil

Thank you so so much Lexey - i cant bare the thought of anything but a BFP and 9 healthy months and our baby at the end of it all. i am a bit blinkered about any other p;ossible outcome really - not sure of thats good or bad.....


----------



## Lentil

Right - the blinkers are staying firmly on! 
L
xxxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bluebell  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!                    and twins as well!!! I am so thrilled for you.

Lentil hi and good luck in your up an coming treatment!

Diva love that they have people to remove nits in USA!!  glad they got rid of them though!!

Hugs to everyone else I cant catch up at the moment !! We are between visitors and I need to tidy/prepare!!!


----------



## Sasha B

to Lentil & welcome to the gang. I'm sure October will be here before you know it. I think being blinkered is a good thing, its called self protection. When you get your BFP you can then allow yourself to think a bit more ahead. I am exactly the same.

San & Steve          on the arrival of a lovely little grandson!

Lexey, I hope the 12 months pass very quickly for you. 

Mrs Bunny      to you & your Dh. Thinking of you. It's fantastic that your MIL has been approved for herceptin. I've heard its a very effective drug.

Diva, sounds like things are progressing nicely for you. It must be heaven to finally be knit free!

Bloobs (sorry Lexey, but I have to steel your dancing bananas)              . So very happy for you.

Laura, I hope the girls are letting you have some sleep.

Cat            going out for a nine month long . Thinking of you.

Thanks so much for all of the birthday wishes. I ended up celebrating yesterday by going out to lunch with my parents and then in the evening a girl friend came over and we shared pimms and chocolate cake. Now the diet begins  .

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hey Bluebell ...

                                      

I am so pleased you have reached such a major milestone and can share your fantastic news! I am so thrilled for you  = twinnies WOW!!!! many,many congratulations!

Laura - I have just looked at the piccie of your girls - they are simply gorgeous!

I have had a fantastic day today. I took ds swimming, he was as good as gold and we had a really fun time. I'm not ashamed to admit that going from being just a couple to the parents of a very busy toddler overnight has been  tough, but now 6 months in the shock has worn off and we are finally really starting to enjoy each other very much. We are off on holiday on saturday, I hope I'm still feeling as positive after that! That is if we ever get there, I think we are going to need a lorry for all ds's stuff, children don't travel light do they?

Love to you all and congrats again Bluebell - so happy for you.

Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all,

Crusoe - lovely to hear about your happy times with ds  . Have a fantastic holiday.

San and Steve - congratulations on the arrival of your grandson!      

Laura - hope you have a nice 10 days away...

Lentil - HELLO!!!!! How fab to hear from another IB'er!!! - we felt in very safe and caring hands with them, and were lucky enough to get a BFP 1st time, so I think you definitely should feel excited about your upcoming tx!! I'm excited for you!!! Roll on October!! We didn't do anything special on lead up to ET, apart from go out night before, have a great tapas meal, and a few glasses of wine, on the recommendation of Dr Jon. Seemed to do the trick! Found the whole process physically much less onerous than all our previous IVFs... Keep in touch!


LML  xxxx


----------



## bron11

Mrs Bunny, so very very sorry to hear about your MIL.  Hope things turn out ok, hugs.

Sasha belated happy birthday.

Laura great to hear from you.  Sorry that you have had problems with your family and that you were upset.  Keep hugging your little one's and ignore the other issue - hard i know.  

Lara love the photo - they are beautiful.

Kath - your post made me so cross for you - total discrimination.  Can they re track the offer once it is made, esp on these grounds.  Have you thought about asking advice of a lawyer as their action is discrimination (sorry repeating what others have said)?  Hope you find a job and have successful treatment.  

Lexey have fun organising the party - your mum is a fantastic age - hope she has fun.

Bluebell - your post brought tears to my eyes - over the moon for you and DH.  Your right to keep information to yourself so don't worry on that score.  How you feelings, still in shock?  Keep well and rest plenty.   

San - hope things went well.- how exciting.  good weight, glad to hear both mum and babs well.

Lentil welcome - the girls and fella are fantastic on here.  Full of support, advice, and laughs.  Hope treatment goes well.  Look after yourself.

LM - good to hear things are progressing well,  Keep looking after yourself and the bump.



DivaB - glad your visitors have gone.  Good luck with treatment, everything crossed for you.

Helen your photo of twin's lovely.

Cursoe - good to hear from you.  Glad you and DS had fun swimming - keep building those memories.

thanks everyone for support re Jakes procedure yesterday.  Jake was a star but he had a very stressful and traumatic day.  We arrived at the hosp at 10 and got home at 2.30.  In the end it took 5 attempts to get the chandelier in, and that was with 2 docs, two scan person's and Ianthe end they had to call an anesthetist.  They had to put it into his scalp - they should have done this in the first place as I know the  other sites would not work as veins would collapse.  So much for the magic cream this did not work.  I hated seeing him in so much pain, wanted to pick him up and cuddle him but could not until the procedure was over - 20 minutes later.  He cried himself to sleep twice.  We won't know results for 10 days so will have to ring from America to see if they can tell us over the phone.  Fingers crossed everyone that he will be OK please.  

Jake awake and crying need to go.  Also need to think about sorting things out for our trip.  Talk soon Lover to all Bron Jake


----------



## lovemylabrador

Bron - so sorry you and Jake had to go through such horrible day  

Will definitely keep everything crossed for his results...

LML xxx


----------



## Lentil

Thanks LML - I am a bit on edge as stupidly read on a thread where there were lots of BFP from DE then lots of BFN. I am just   that now that we know the cause isnt to do with lining or DH chromosomes that we wont have a hitch. 

Bron - I cant imagine how you felt. Please dont take this as a comparison but this AM we had to take our girl furbaby dog in to be neutered and DH and I both came out of the vets   when we had to leave her. we will be worried sick all day until we get her home tonight and as we are talking furbaby not real baby, what you went through must have been a million times worse 

Nervous today but still excited re the tx.
L
xxxx


----------



## mini-me

Bron - so glad the procedure is over.  It's not nice at all seeing your little one so upset.    I totally understand what it was like for you - DS had quite a few cannulas during his stay in hospital at 3 months.  My heart always sank when they said they needed to change it. The head is apparently the best place for them in a baby as the veins are much more accessible.  
Wishing you the very best of luck for a good result.    
DS got the all clear at the beginning of the month as we had an appointment at our local hospital.  However they didn't have the results taken from tests 3 months earlier (sent to other hospitals)!!  We weren't leaving until we got them, we didn't have to ask though, the doctor just automatically went to find out.  Anyway, Great Ormond Street gave the results over the phone, but our county's specialised children's hospital wouldn't and insisted they fax them through! We got them in the end and that was the main thing.

All the best and good luck.
mini-me
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Laura,

My heart goes out to you     . It's heartbreaking seeing your little one in distress. I really    that the results will bring good news and I hope that you & Jake had a settled last night.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

First of all, welcome to Lentil.   It's always so good to have someone new on here and we will be with you all the way !!  Wishing you all the very best for your tx.

Bron, I really felt for you having to watch little Jake go through all of that.  DD had lots of procedures in her 1st week as she was badly jaundiced, and seeing them take blood out of her heel was bad enough.  I hope that the results come back fine and that you and little Jake can get on with enjoying life together.

LML, hope all well with you.  Pop over to Bumps and Babies if you fancy it.

Mrs Bunny, I have been thinking of you and your MIL lots over the w/e.  I hope things are going OK and that everyone is coping OK.  You certainly have a lovely supportive family network.  Sending you loads of hugs and hoping for a bright future for your MIL   

Thanks everyone for your lovely words to me.  One thing I didn't mention is that at our last scan the sonographer seemed pretty certain of the sexes.  She said it was early days but that she was never wrong !  Hmmm, maybe we will prove her wrong, but if she is right ...........
 

Love to everyone
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## roze

Hi, everyone,

Sorry for so few posts, but have been absolutely knackered of late. No childminder for the past week so have been entertaining DD to the best of my ability. Thankfully DH was still on hols or otherwise I could not have coped.
Out this morning but now need to go to bed for a few hours. This time in last pregnancy was full of beans; have occasionally energetic days but not many this time but otherwise all well. 

Due to start work next week - full time!  I will probably only be there 4 weeks before off on maternity leave however. Their problem as they have delayed the start for several months. Re Kaths' story  I second the views about keeping quiet about tx and pregnancy for as long as possible and being careful who you tell.  My employer went totally quiet when I told them about the pregnancy, which I did after my offer went unconditional in early July. They asked me to propose a start date, which I did for mid August, and then I heard nothing despite my leaving emails and phone messages for a range of people inc my bosses. Two days before I was due to start I still had heard nothing. I phoned the person in recruitment who told me the delay was due to their having to make sure I was comfortable in the working environment, and also my pregnancy risk assessment. Well, you don't do those things when the woman is not there and you can't disadvantage someone or delay their start even if they are pregnant so I challenged this and fired off a letter suggesting discrimination ( following advice from ACAS). This prompted a response by close of business but only to delay my start for a further 5 weeks- reason given that senior managers were going on holiday. Load of rubbish.  So I've lost out a considerable sum there by all of this. So wish I hadn't said a word.  I had said at interview I could start in June so several months lost altogether. Really, even if you are thinking of being fair to a potential employer, they are so ruthless in this climate, so beware. No one wants someone who is pregnant or trying to conceive these days, even right -on local authorities.  Kath, I don;t know Spanish law, but there is a degree of protection within EU law so you might want to Google and see. I do recall a case involving someone trying to conceive.

Love to all- Sasha, hope you had a fab birthday, and Bloobs, such amazing news!  I hope you are feeling ok and that we can chat sometime soon!

Love and best wishes to everyone else,


roze xx


----------



## bluebell

Poor you Roze !  Will you get any maternity pay despite starting so late ?

Dawn, my inbox has space again now !!  Hope everything OK with you and your arm has healed well.

Bloobs x x x x


----------



## bluebell

Just wanted to chip in again about employers - mine is being really supportive and is keen to keep me on even tho' my 3 year contract runs out in April 2010.  I have had only good experiences this time round employer wise so it isn't always bad !  My boss has been really good too, for expample allowing me to work from home all the time for the last 3 months.
Bloobs xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Two girls!!! How lovely!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all, managed to find a few minutes to have a quick catch up and just wanted to say a quick hello.

Laura thanks for the suggestion about reflux I did wonder about this myself but as he will sleep happily in the grown up bed I don’t think its that, just think he is being fussy and wants to be with mummy all the time  

DivaB thank you for sharing your story about your sister, that really helped me to not feel alone in this and we have made progress in the last few days helped by a baby bean bag which he seems to love and has given me my hands back from time to time thank goodness! Bet you cannot wait for you DH to arrive, wishing you lots of love in the meantime and hope you are not too lonely  

Lentil a big warm welcome to you, sorry it’s a bit late! 

Helen how lovely to see you posting, think of you and your little ones often. Sending you all a big hug  

Skirtgirl how lovely to see you at 20 weeks already that has gone so fast. Hope you are keeping well.

Crusoe lovely to hear from you and such great news that you are really settling into things with your DS and enjoying it all. Hope you all have a wonderful first holiday together.

LML did no one tell you how to get a ticker since you last asked?  Most of us seem to use lilypie.com and you create one and then post the code into your profile on FF. Let me know if you need a step by step walk through.  Hope you are keeping well!

Hope everyone enjoyed the long weekend even without any decent weather to speak of.

We are doing fine here, making progress slowly I think and Ollie is growing really nicely. Must run, little man needs me  

Bye for now

Pen
xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi My Lovelies

Just before I forget:

Huge congratulations to Bloobs, Blobs, Bluebell (I’ve always said a cat with many names is very much loved-I know you’re not a cat but the feeling is still the same   ) A very much loved part of the family of the abroadies 

Such lovely news and don’t blame you for one minute from keeping your news of your success on the “last” treatment until you felt safe 

Really happy for you!

    
     
    
    
    
    
    
    
    
    

Love Larkles

Will catch up with 9 pages of you lot later!


----------



## bluebell

Larkles thank you that is soooooo sweeet and kind of you !!      
I do love cats and have my two lovely fluffballs so I am flattered to be likened to them !  I feel really touched,  Thank you.  Hope things are going well for you.   How is Larkles the doggy ?

Pen, give little Ollie a big kiss from me, and I hope that things continue to get a bit easer for you every day. My DD didn't like being put down either.... things like play gyms or rockers did nothing for her ... she just cried constantly.  I think she too had reflux.  It will get easier, I promise.  

Love to everyone else too,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Cat, hope you got home ok and that your 2ww is going quickly. I often think about you & am    that you will get your 9 month BFP!

Bron, how is little Jake? I've been thinking of you as well.

Larkles, I forgot when you are meant to be going to Reprofit. Is it in the next couple of months?

Bloobs, hope all your little girls are behaving themselves & growing nicely  

Pen, glad to hear that Ollie is doing well. Lovely that he wants hugs off his mummy all the time.

Roze, I think you are amazing starting a new job whilst being pregnant with twins. I really hope you settle in quickly and that you colleagues are really friendly & understanding.

Lentil, I hope all the preparations for your next cycle are going smoothly. 

Love to LML, Diva, AlmaMay, Mini-me, Kath, Crusoe, Lexey, San & Steve and anyone else I have missed.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Luisa8

Hi everyone!

It seems quiet on here at the moment... I'm used to having to read pages and pages to try and keep up . 

Fantastic news about Bluebell. Wow!     

Hi Lentil! Welcome...and good luck with your next cycle.

Mrs Bunny  so sorry to hear your sad news.

Thanks for everyones best wishes about my employer scumbags.....Since then they've extended my temp contract by 2 months.  Nooooo I hear you all say, I know and although I'd have liked nothing more than to say stuff it... I'd sort of be cutting off my nose to spite my face so I'm swallowing pride and agreeing. After all, I need all the cash I can get at the moment with my next cycle looming and having all the immune tx’s expenses on top this time.

Roze- That sounds awful whats happening to you. Have u managed to get any answers from them yet? I didn't tell my work about my tx. They jumped to that conclusion themselves, even though I denied it (not very well obviously) They made an out of the blue comment about hoping I dont get pregnant in the near future (Im currently covering for someone on maternity leave) and they saw a reaction in my face and jumped to that conclusion.   I must work on my lying skills I really must!!!  

Has anyone been to Athens for LIT treatment? I'm back to having a headspin re immunes..... 

Anyone got any advise re pregnant friends Well, just one thank god... Since she announced it to me and burst out crying, causing me to burst out crying (all in all it was a nightmare situation…..I would much rather be told in an email or something) Anyway, this was about 2 months ago and I haven't seen her since. I feel like I should see her, cant avoid her forever I suppose (or can I? ) but even the thought of it makes me get a lump in my throat and feel all anxious. I've heard she has a small bump now and I know this sounds selfish but I’m just not sure I want to put myself through it... I dont want to see the pity in her face and I know when I see her I should be asking her all the normal pregnancy questions about how she feels, names, boy or girl, the birth etc but it’s like each question, followed by each answer is such a punch in the stomach, an in the face, cant be avoided reminder of what’s still not happening to me!!!  Does that make sense?? I’m not a cow normally honestly I’m not.... 

Lots of love to all abroadies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Kath, I know exactly how you feel     All I can say is please don't be too hard on yourself.  If avoiding her for now helps, then avoid her. If she is a friend, then she will understand.  I have had the same feelings as you, and the envy can be overwhelming.  It's terrible coz you feel miserable ttc anyway and then you have the guilt of feeling envious when you feel you should be happy for people.  I did find that if I told people I was envious it really helped.... it somehow burst the bubble of awkwardness and made it all not seem quite so bad / strained / false.  I did tell one set of newly pg friends, just after one of my failed cycles, that I wanted to keepm my distance for a while, coz I was avoiding things to do woith pregnancy and birth, and thet are so understanding and it was all fine after that when we eventually did meet.  It seemed better than jsut not getting in touch which meant the 'silence' would have built up. You are not alone feeling like this.... we have all been there.  Keep us posted as to how you get on.

Good luck with your plans for Athens    

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Kath, i also know exactly how you feel, on one of my tx's in fact the day i git my bfn my friend/neighbours came in to see me, when i told her i had just got a neg results she replied with " the good news is i am pregnant", i was absolutley gutted and i have to say even until this day it has affected the way i am with her, and her little one is a year old now.  Why are people so insensitve??
Sorry for that little rant but i havent told anyone about that (except steve of coourse)
I don't really have any advice Kath sorry but just thought you should know that you are not alone     

San xx


----------



## Luisa8

Thanks Ladies 

Crikey San! That was more than a bit insensitive of your friend/neighbour. Sometimes I feel sooooo hurt by people like that, the only way to get my head round it is to blame that sort of reaction on blatent ignorance. I genuinely believe some  most people haven't a clue how devastating infertility can be..... 

Bluebell- When did u eventually see your friend? I'm sort of thinking it's going ot be worse the longer I leave it now cos the longer I leave it, the more pregnant she's going to be IYKWIM.... the bigger the bump. And then when the baby is born... it'll be even harder.... ahhhhhh! 
I suppose I could always keep out the way til the babies 3rd birthday or something.... 

xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Kath,

The way I see it is that infertility is like a kind of grief. It is grieving not only for the child you so desperately long for but also about the fact that others seems to have fertility placed in their laps when we have to go through a lot of pain, both emotional and physical even just to have a cycle. And the more cycles you have, the longer you've been trying, the harder it gets. If your gut feeling  now is that you need to stay away from your friend, then by all means do it. Be honest with her, just a Bluebell said and let her know that its no reflection on your friendship but also let her know that you struggle with wanting to be involved but feeling it is too painful for you at the moment. I have done this with friends and all of them have been very understanding. Maybe the solution is to chat on the phone those days that you feel stronger and stay away when you don't. It will always be hard when the baby is born, even if you don't see the baby straight away because it is  a painful reminder of what you so dearly desire as well. I just want to re-assure you that what you are feeling is completely normal and that many of us have and still do feel the same.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear San,

    I am so sorry that your friend was so insensitive to you. You'd think that she would have held back on the news for a few days upon hearing of your BFN. It always amazes me how people can live in such ignorance of the pain of IF. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

San - I can't believe anyone could be so ignorant as to do that! Just terrible!  I knwo we've gone through this quite a lot on this thread - but each time it amazes me ( I think the worst for me was, on announcing my BFP after a recent miscarriage someone said " Now don't go doing anything silly like last time! " )..people can be incredibly insensitive.

Kath - What Sasha and Bloobs said is perfect - I think the idea of staying in cntact by phone occasionally might help and. also, it depends on the person, but maybe, you never know, you might find that after a few months, she doesn't expect you to do all the pregnancy/baby chat..she'll be getting that from so many other people, you might find she is happier to talk about you or other things in life - just a thought anyway..as others have said, the important thing is to know that you are not alone, we have all felt like you are feeling ..hope that helps in some way..


XXX and hugs to you all XX


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone ... really quick post as am packing for a week away - holiday cottage by a loch !.
'See' you all in a week.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Just a quick message to see if everyone is ok, it has gone really quiet on here.

Lexey, i haven't seen you on here for a while, hope you are doing ok, you know where we are ok   

Bluebell,  have a good week away, hope the weather holds for you   

Well we have e-mailed Penny to see when i can have my Hysteroscopy and i am just waiting for a reply, strange isn't it that we can't seem to wait to go into hospital for treatment      

Anyway, i hope that you are all having a lovely weekend.

san  xx


----------



## LEXEY

every1  i half expected  to be readin pages and pages   
WERE IS EVERY1 
just a quicky  sorry not been on been busy sortin out  me mums upcomin b/DAY    feelin sorry for myself and gettin back to work    however that didnt last long as shes had a fall  wot next    
ill catch up asaic  LOVE TO ALL


----------



## Laura68

Don't worry Lexey - I'm back and got a spare 30 seconds to post!! You’re not alone.

Have just spent ages catching up on all the news and hope I can remember everything.  Have missed hearing all your news over the last ten days.

Kath – as everyone else has said, we all know that feeling. When you are ttc and dealing with problems on a scale some people are lucky enough never to experience, and then a friend says they are pregnant, it feels like a kick in the stomach, however much you like that person.  I think the girls have given you great advice.  You must put yourself first and do whatever is best for you.  Is this friend a close one?  If so, you might find you can actually tell her it’s very hard to see her, and that way, I’m sure it would actually become easier, because she would know to be sensitive to how you’re feeling.  My best and oldest friend was pregnant at the same time as me, then I lost my pregnancy and hers carried on.  It was very difficult and to be honest, I avoided her for many months.  It was too hard to see her getting  bigger and bigger, and then seeing her cooing over her baby was beyond what I could deal with, but we’re back on track now and she was able to understand why I couldn’t see her.  Jaydi once put it brilliantly – she said it was quite possible to have two reels running in your head at the same time; one that is happy for your friend, and the other that is just sad and angry for yourself.  Don’t feel bad, do whatever you need to to protect yourself.

Bron – so sorry to hear of your difficult day at the hospital with Jake.  Poor you, it’s so hard to see your little one suffering.  When will you get the results?  Can you remind me what he’s being tested for?  Brain like a sieve...

Pen – sounds like you’ve had a break through with the bean bag!  I think sometimes you just have to shop around til you find whatever suits your baby.  Who can blame him for not wanting to be away from you!  Glad things sound like they are settling a bit.  You miss being able to use both hands don’t you!  I saw a friend over the weekend and she said having children made her want to write a book called “Things I Can Do One Handed”!
  
Lexey sorry to hear your mum’s had a fall.  Is she OK?  What did you do for her birthday?

San I can’t believe how your neighbour told you her news.... so insensitive.  Similar thing happened to my DH.  We had just lost a baby and a close friend of his, who knew all about it, called him while he was driving back home from Wales (a 4 hour journey) and said “Good news, xxx is pregnant!”.  He had to drive all the way home feeling really blue.  Some people just have no idea....  Great your trip to see Penny is coming up soon.  Glad you are looking forward to it.  Penny has worked many miracles, so will hopefully do the same for you. 

Lentil – wow sounds like you are very lucky to be at IB.  I think the best way to view this tx is not to look too far beyond it at this stage – don’t worry about how you will feel.  A counsellor once said to me, just deal with the next step, and then the next step after that.  It’s a good way of staying sane! And you have every reason to feel hopeful for the outcome.  LML and I are testament to IBs good work.  No I didn’t do anything special to prepare for ET – sex certainly wasn’t on the agenda!  Though the girl looking after us told us to go and drink a jug of Sangria, which we did!  I think the best thing is to stay relaxed, take all the drugs you’ve been told to, and follow the advice of your doc.  They know what they’;re doing.
  
Does anyone know Cat’s outcome?  I think she was on the 2ww when I went off on my hols??  Hope it’s good news.

Bluebell have a great week away, and enjoy your growing bumpette.  Two girls eh?  Well you have lots of fun ahead of you, and your DD will be extra thrilled.

Sasha – sounds like a lovely birthday!  

Mini Me – great news you got all DSs tests back OK.  I can’t remember what he was tested for, but sounds like he’s been given the all clear.

Crusoe – lovely to read your post.  I don’t think it matters how you become parents, it’s always a shock to the system, as we have also discovered.  Great to hear things are settling and you are all feeling more of a family now.  Forgive my ignorance, but when can you make DS legally yours?  My friend is just beginning the process, so I am extra interested in all the details....

LML – do please put a ticker up!!  I keep forgetting how far along you are.  Must be approaching 30 weeks

Diva - any more tales from across the pond?  You must be having tx v soon....

Jaydi - thinking of you, hoping you are doing OK.  Will PM you when (if) I get a mo...

Elle Jay - how are you?

All fine with us.  Girls not sleeping well, so am v v tired, but they have learnt to smile, so that makes up for everything!

Have to go.... feeding time again.

Love to everyone.

Laura


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Laura,

I think Cat is in the 2nd week of her 2ww. ET was on the 26th of August. I'm praying that she'll get a very positive and long lasting BFP! 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Lentil

Laurab - thats was an impressive post and thanks for your supportive words. What you say makes good sense. This weeks step is still taking the pill each day and then Decapeptyl jab on 10th 

Hope everyone else is OK?
L
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Thanks Sasha!  So hoping for a BFP for Cat    

Lentil - good luck this week with the pill, and the jab.  Are you having someone do it for you?  I had mine in my bottom   and had to get a nurse at a clinic to do it.  It's the start of the real cycle once you have that jab!  Exciting time xx


----------



## Lentil

Hey Laura,

Yup off to IB in Elch on Thursday AM to have my Decapeptyl jab  .

We ordered all the drugs at lunch time so they will arrive tomorrow,

Off we go! 
xxxxx


----------



## Laura68

Fantastic, Lentil!  Do you live out there then?  

x


----------



## Lentil

Hi Sweety - yep we live about half an hour from IB Elche and about 4o mins to Alicante clinic so either is easy for us really. I have no idea what Decapeptyl is for - should have asked the clinic but i find it exciting anyway. Any idea if/when to stop drinking coffee/tea/wine at all? Not a huge coffee/tea drinker but I like a glass of vino and have some celebrations coming up which i need excuses for potentially - any thoughts? xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Hi Lentil

Lucky you living in Spain!  makes getting to the clinic in time for ET a bit easier  

Decapeptyl is to stop you ovulating - it lasts about six weeks, so they use it for DE instead of making you take those nasty daily injections of Buserelin, or the sniffer thing.  Basically, it means they can then control the development of your lining.  I remember being so excited when I got to that bit of the cycle - you really do feel like you're at the beginning of your journey!

Re tea, coffee and other caffeine - everyone has a different view, and I guess you want to be as healthy as possible when you get to ET - some ladies stop at the stage you are now.  I stopped after ET - as far as I know, if you are only having tea and coffee in moderation, there's no evidence it affects the build up of you lining or anything.  After ET, it's best to stop because of the effect if can have on both you (ie making you feel more stressed by raising your heart rate) and on the baby if you get a BFP (raising its heart rate).

As for vino, again, it's personal choice, but as I said, I had a glass(jug) of Sangria the night before ET!  Our IB contact said, it's better for you to not be stressed than for you to be free of alcohol.  Of course after ET I stopped completely as there is a theory alcohol can hinder the implantation process.

Keep us informed Lentil!


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for being such a rubbish abroadie recently. Thank you for your concern for me, my OTD was today and I tried to leave testing for as late as possible. Well it's a     straight forward this time anyway. So utterly heartbroken because we've ran out of money and plan B's, C's or D's, so I guess this is the end of the line. Still can't believe it and it hurts like  

Good luck to all you brilliant ladies who have supported me through the last year or so. Sasha I know you will get that BFP soon, my good friend. I'll do some pm's when this sorrow has abated, feels like a weight on my mind at the moment.

Love
Cat xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dearest Cat,

I am lost for words.          

I'm so very sorry that this cycle didn't work as I know how much you had riding on it. If there is anything I can do, you know where I am. My thoughts and love are with you.

Sasha xxx


----------



## LEXEY

CAT i am truley heatbroke


----------



## Laura68

Cat, so very very sorry to read your news.  I have been thinking of you a lot the last couple of weeks, hoping for a good result for you.  I'm sure you are hugging your DS even more closely today. Hoping you get through the next few weeks and months OK with his help. Sending you  

Love Laura xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Diva so happy you and your DH are going to be reunited in a few days.  I'm looking forward to reading of your adventures in crazy land together!  Love that your sis sent you a rock babygro - of course you will get to use it one day, and one day soon.  I've everything crossed for your upcoming tx.  We are all fine, thank you for asking.  Trying to nudge the girls towards a routine. Not sleeping brilliantly, but managing quite a few hours a night, even if not consecutive!

I miss some of our mummies too.  Jaydi and AlmaMay, neither of you have posted for ages!  Hope it's just because you are both far too busy with your offspring.

Pen - meant to say, the other tip I had for babes who don't like being put down is to buy a baby sling - I used mine a lot in the first few weeks, so baby can stay attached to you, but at least you have both hands free.... for unwrapping choccies etc!

Love Laura


----------



## lovemylabrador

Will catch up with you all soon, but just wanted to say how sad I am to hear your news Cat -  . 

Will be thinking of you... xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Cat so sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## shadowseeker

Cat, so sorry to hear of your bfn, please be kind to yourself and take time to heel.

sorry not been posting much lately but i am in the midst of giving up smoking    
i am doing ok really, but then i have no-one to take it out on yet, wait till steve gets home the weekend ,it will be all his fault        ( only joking steve )

Anyway i hope you are all doing ok

san  x  x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Will do a post in a litle while, sorry for being so behind, just not much time at the moment but had to just say Cat so sorry to hear your sad news, there is nothing I can say to take away the saddness but I am thinking of you and hoping you can find the way through the pain.


----------



## cat68

Thanks ladies for your kindness, just feel totally deflated at the moment but maybe I was kidding myself that this would ever work. Still you have to try!! 

C xx


----------



## LEXEY

cat


----------



## shadowseeker

This board is sooooooo quiet lately    

Hope you all have a really good weekend.

San  x   x


----------



## Lentil

Hey everyone  

I am cr&p at personals today as I am so tired. My Dad collapsed on Wednesday and was rushed to Hospital coupled with my DH's Nan passing away last Friday so its been a week from hell.

Just thought I would post as it has gone quiet as Shadowseeker says so please forgive the ramblings!

We were at the clinic yesterday and I had my Decapeptyl shot and droppped off the meds for the donor. Yay we are on our way!!!! I asked if they have found our donor and they have three for us. They chose a couple extra apparently to ensure that we dont have a long delay should the first one not respond properly. I am so happy to be on this road and I wish I could tell the donor that she is giving us such a huge chance and how much we appreciate it.    

So will keep u posted. anyone else having tx imminently?
xxxxxx


----------



## Lentil

I am so so sorry to read back and see your news Cat. I just dont know how I missed it before.     xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Cat, you are in my thoughts. Sending you much love.

Lentil, hope all the preparations for your next cycle are going well. 

San, hope you are getting the better of those smoking cravings.

Just popping in to wish everyone a good weekend. I haven't been posting much as the beginning of term is always crazy for me and I've had to work most evenings (but decided enough is enough and am going to take tonight off!). 

Do any of you ever feel like you are on the outside looking in at a world that is so alien and completely foreign to you? I was waiting to pick up DD from nursery and I was overhearing a conversation between two other mothers. One said, "We had two boys so we wanted to keep going until we had a girl, and luckily she was the next to arrive. The other lady replied "Yes, we timed our three as well so that the age gap is just right. Oh, and did you know we have a fourth on the way?". Now I work with children and so I see a lot of expanding families and pregnant mums, but somehow this conversation caught me off guard. Don't get me wrong, I am so blessed to have my DD and I don't begrudge these women their high levels of fertility, but I guess that after being told at the age of 15 that I will never have children and having been through the roller coaster of continual cycles (as well as knowing all of my fellow Abroadies who have shared in this struggle), it was upsetting how easy it came to others. If we lived in a perfect world, fertility is something that we all would be blessed with. Our journeys are very different to 'normal' people and it costs us both emotionally and physically. We give a little part of ourselves away each cycle, we invest our hope  and our dreams and when it doesn't work, it can be devastating. Sometimes it just seems so unfair.

Love to all my fellow Abroadies, who I think are amazing for not giving up and for being such strong men and women.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Laura68

Sasha    
You describe it so well, that feeling of looking on an alien world.... Those lucky ladies are oblivious to the difficulties some of us have to endure to get our families.  It's such an unfair part of life that to some it comes so easily, and to otehrs it always seems just beyond our grasp. Like you, I thank my lucky stars every day that I have been lucky despite everything, but it still hurts when someone seems to get pregnant just by standing near their partner!  I hope it didn't shake you too much to overhear that conversation.  Some people will never understand the problems and pain of IF, but that's why we all value this site so much, because for every woman like the ones you overheard, there's one like us and we are not alone.

Sending you lots of love, and to all you otehr amazing women.

By the way, I was thinking about Dawn - is she due for ET and Intralipids soon  Good luck if you are.

Love Laura


----------



## Penelope Positive

Afternoon everyone!

Managed to grab a bit of quiet time YIPPEE! so thought I would pop by quickly and say hello to everyone and catch up quickly.

Cat hope you are managing to get through the days, I know how hard it is after a BFN and send you lots of love.

Sasha your post described beautifully how we must all have felt at one point or another, even though we have now been blessed with a son of our own I will never be complacent about that and how lucky we have been whilst others take their own fertility as a god-given right. The struggle we go through is a true testament to our desire to be parents and so little understood by others who sit in judgement frequently when they have no idea of the emotional, physical and financial cost we all invest and often sadly with no success. To everyone who is continuing on their individual journeys I can only say stick with it, believe with all your heart you can do it and until someone says those awful words keep striving to make it happen.  For us it could have been all the tests we eventually insisted on or the new drugs for NK cells or a complete coincidence but we did get there and I believe that, especially for those with 'unexplained infertility' like we were, that there is no such thing.  Please kick up a fuss and get all the help you can to help find the answers, they are out there.

Dawn, as Laura mentioned, sending you stacks of positivity and energy for your upcoming cycle and Lentil the same to you with your fab donors lined up.  Hoping it will be your turn.

We are doing ok here. Ollie still struggling to let go of me and sleeping with me in our big bed but my Natures Nest has just arrived so have high hopes for that!  Sling is working well and we are getting out and about a lot which is lovely.  Hope all our other new mummies are doing well.  I am having awful pain with breastfeeding which I think is thrush but my Gp's are useless and health visitor disinterested so am combining some bottle feeding with it to ease off the pain sometimes.  We do have cream and his tongue isnt white anymore which hopefully means he is ok now but I am still i a lot of pain.  Its definately not mastitus which they originaly y suggested so any suggestions/tips would be much appreciated.  Gosh just thought I probably shouldnt be asking tese sort of thigs here now should I? Or is it ok to still ask for help on stuff like this? Nooffence or upset meant of course!

Hope everyone is doing well. Sending lots of love to Diva B, Lesley, Bonnie, Lexey, Larkles, Laura, Jaydi, AlmaMay, Mrs Bunny, LML, Skirtgirl (how are you both doing?) and everyone else 

Bye for now

Pen 
xxx


----------



## Newday

thanks for enquiring I've had a second lot of intralipds sending blood on Tuesday to see if it's made any difference
dawn


----------



## LEXEY

to every 1  
I HAVE 5 MINS TO MY SELF SO JUST THOUGHT ID SHARE IT WITH YOU   
SANnSTEVE hows things  i hope your all ready for your    you both dersirve this so much so relax and enjoy  love to you both   
BRON huge thanks to you hun iv red through the info  and am on my way  your so kind i will be postin somthin for  you to say thanks  but dont wait by the door for it as am snowd under at the min  i wall do it as soon as i get a min  hows things hope your all ok and enjoyed your holiday could really do with 1 myself   love to you both   
KATH hows you hun  did you sort anythin    iv just noticed your not far from eleche  i had my last tx in DEINA  not sure iv spelt that right    i guess youv still got the sun shinin there eh mind you were havin some fab weather at the min  who needs spain     thinkin off you   
LENTIL   hun  wot date is et  sending you      keep us posted wont ye    sorry to read about your dad hun i hope ez ok  wishing him and your dh fam member a speedy recovery   
MINI ME  so pleasesd to see good results for your lo hun  hope things are goin well   
CAT am thinkin off you hun     and am here when you need me  
CRUSEO hope the family are well and your lo is thriving   
LML can you still pick up the soap from the bottom off the shower     hope bump is coming on and  woof is enjoying the lay downs as much as is walkies   
MRS BUNNY hows you hun  and the family  oh and not forgettin buttons  there such a pleasure arnt they   
RS MUM  hope your well and the girls to  thinking off you   
BLUESKY HOWS THINGS HUN  hows your dh  hope hes ok and your well 2   
DAWN  NICE TO SEE YOU POSTING    GOOD LUCK IM ROOTIN FOR YOU       
LARKELS  BEEN THINKIN OFF YOU LOTS i hope things are ok and dh is keepin well and your managing to keep strong  not easy i now all we can do is our best thinkin off you both and i hope things have improved since you last postd  
BLUEBELL hope you enjoyed your   
SASHA love to you 2 hope all is well   
DIVA ME AL MATE    hope your all ready for the off wooooo hooooo    keep me posted just a few     and your ready  to go     
ALMAMAY i hope your ok hun  iv noticed  you havent posted  since youv had the baby  just want you to know that i really miss your post  
JD you to i hope  your well on your way to recovery and you can now get out and about and enjoy the sunny walks  in the park  i miss yor posts so much  
ELLIIE JAY  my   were are you    am sad      
PEN  AH A POST     1 LESS ABROARDIE I HAVE TO WORRIE ABOUT      HOES THINGS hows ollie i hope the thrush has cleared  i remember having in once on my jack n danny OMG i was so swollen i had to use the hairdryed on cool for the pain  OWN FAULT as i left it the slightist ich now and am off to the drs  hope its the top end  sorry steve    
OK sorry iv not posted  mu mums fall had a happy endin shes got a job    the funny thig is am not jokin    doni breakfasts on a sat can you beleve that 80  and gettin a job    just need er to find a man 
  and shell be a new woman  well as long as no   inviloved but gettin a job at 80 anthins poss i guess  then my ds has just got his 1st home        ye narnas all round  so iv been busy and still am  up there ifeel am the 80 year old    shatterd  havin the fab    as helped as i hate the       i defo should av been somthin that sleeps all winter  like a   
the other thing is am so sad      like DIVA  that  its just dosnt feel the same on here as it was b4 i just want you to know that  the fact that your not postin has made a diff to abroardies and i      i feel each and every1 off you  made this place wot it was    so diva your not alone is  seeing a difference    thinking off you all must go  paint brush dryin xxxxxx


----------



## LEXEY

BONNIE am so so  sorry hun just noticed iv missed you off       hope your ok hun  nice to see you postin  have you been away    love to you and your littel 1s  xxx  
appoligies if av missed any1 else    really must go paint brush gone stiff as well as me kneess xxx


----------



## LEXEY

OH NO  JUST LAYIN IN BED AND REMEMBERD LAURA    SORRY HUN  HOPE YOU AND THE GIRLS ARE WELL AND YOU ALL ENJOYED YOUR HOLS  XXXX


----------



## Lentil

Hi Everyone!!  

Hey Lexey - wow that was an impressive post! ET is week commencing 5th October - fingers crossed!! 
L
xx


----------



## shadowseeker

Good evening all,  it really is quiet on here lately.

Lexely  yes we are all ready for our holiday, we go saturday week and i cant wait, wow so your mum got a job, way to go, she is a credit to all.  How are you feeling now after your run in with the tractor?  your sure are not having a good time,  steve said its about time your luck changed.

Lentil  good luck with your ET, have everything crossed for you.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.

Well its a week now since my last ciggie     not feeling to bad today either, took it out on steve a bit the weekend, but he has broad shoulders, he can take it      bless him

 
San xx


----------



## LEXEY

lentil       not long  youl soon be on your way   
SAN huge    well done am so proud off you    poor steve good job ez away   
am ok just guna get a bath and go to bed  for those who dont know  a huge trackter pushed me off the road  thank god am ok       san i found myself thinking  i was the luckist person to day    
we did even manage to laugh about it  off all the cars on the rd it had to be the largest  thing with for wheels to hit me    ok av gained a few pounds  but an avrage car  would av done  the trick i think some1  is on my side  afterall  
oh well bo bos  now me finks    ps yep very   quiet


----------



## phantom831

good evening everyone

just a quick post to see how everyone is doing and to keep you aware i am still around lol  

LEXEY glad to hear you are ok after your little run in with the tractor, sounds like a good cause for a compo claim lol, you know where the hand outs go ok lol

as you heard san in up to a week of the dreaded **** and as she says i have broad shoulders apparently, well i think they are quite sloped lol, it helps everything just slide off and dissapear lol,

well as i said it is just a short note to say hi and seen as it is so late i am going to have to go to bed now or i aint going to get up for work in the morning,

you all take care and good luck to everyone, (especially lexey i think sher might need it lol) just kidding lexey

good night to you all 


love to you all as usual

xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello lovelies,
Just back form holiday.
Will post a longer post later... 

.......but just wanted to send Cat the biggest of hugs         and to say how very, very sorry I am to read of your BFN.  There are never any words good enough to match the pain of a negative, and all I can say is that I hope you are being gentle to yourself, not blaming yourself in any way, and looking after yourself too.  Please stay in touch and let us know how you are feeling, and what your next steps might be, whenever you are ready for them.  Sending you loads of love and hugs,
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## phantom831

well there is a surprise, i posted on here 24 hrs ago and there has only been one posting since then, maybe someone would like to tell me what is going on, this used to be a great site for keeping in touch and seeing what has been going on in the past few days,

LEXEY how are things i hope you have got over your little illicit meeting with your tractor lol, so when do we get to see you then or should i say when are you coming over to see us, told you before there is a spare room here if you ever need a break OK.


well there is very little for me to say tonight seen as there are no posts to reply to 

just wishing you all well and hope to see more posts from all you lovely ladies (please)

take care and good luck to you all

love as always

Steve

xxxxx

xxxx


----------



## LEXEY

HI STEVE thanx hun 
dont tell me you have a  spare room   
you could well end up with a lodger   
hope your ok  being aways sound good while san is climbin the walls lol 
well me to  thinks its really quite on here  its so sad    
at this rate it could turn in to a LEXEY N PHONTOM  thred      
av a good day 
and if any1s readin  we miss you come bk x  
oops SAN another day gone    
love to all


----------



## shadowseeker

Hi Lexey, hows you today?  yes we do have a spare room, in fact we have 3 spare,just waiting to get 2 of them sorted, so you are more than welcome     

I think steve might be getting a bit paranoid, as when he comes on here it goes quiet, (only joking steve)
  

I hope that everyone is ok and know that where ever you are on your journey we want to read about it.

I am hoping to have my Hysteroscopy done before xmas and then my next tx in the new year, i have never been so excited about a hospital procedure in my life          but i am really banking on it working this time      as this is going to be our last attempt, so we have our dreams relying on this one.
Well i am now on day 10 ofno smoking     and i have to say, feeling pretty good.
.

love and    to all

San xx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi San, I really hope the hysteroscopy goes well and that they discover a way to increase your chances for this next cycle. Well done for quitting smoking.

Lexey, how are your plans for Reprofit going? Hope there was no lasting damage to your car. Very good that you came out unhurt.

Cat, still thinking of you   

Lentil, you must be starting to get excited, Not long now.

Welcome back Bloobs!!! We missed you.

Pen, how is little Ollie doing?

Jaydy & AlmaMay, missing you as well.

Giggles, love you & little Zoe.

Love to everyone else. Had a good clean this morning and did things like changed a fuse and mended a piece of furniture. Feeling quite proud of my little achievements. Work is still full on but hopefully I will begin to get some of my evenings back the further we get into term   .

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Penpot

Hello all

Just wanted to say hi, not been in touch for a while due to work (dullsville).

Hope you're all fine and dandy.

Quick update - apparently both DH and I have chlamydia despite being tested here in the UK with negative results. Hmmmm. Well, if the antibiotics we have work, then that can only be a good thing. We shall see...

Love to all 

Penpot x


----------



## LEXEY

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY  glad to see a few more posts on here  STEVE dont give up your job     
SAN AM DELIGHTED 10 days is fab keep it up 
SASHA still a bit earley for rep  plans    but  my life always  consitst off some form off drama so im well kept busy  my car is  in the garage  and i feel like iv done quite a few hour airobics  but thankfuly  am ok    hows you having a good clear out is great  although i never keep things long enough  i just hate clutter       i now only carry a small bag enough 4 keys and phone  BIG BAG BIG JUNK   
PENPOT  so pleased you have found  cmd  and am sure the tabs will sort it and you can then move on  although  i bet your well miffed off that it wasnt found b4  hope yor feeling a bit better  youv done so well  keep strong and focused and remember the poo days you do have wont last  thinkin off you hun xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Oh no, Steve's back,.... quick everyone hide    Only joking!  It's lovely to have our token bloke back. How is it going living with a new non-smoker  I don't envy you.

San - hope you are still off the ****!  It'll do you no end of good when you come to tx.  Good news about the hysto.  I am so interested to see if Penny finds anything.  How is baby Kyle (was it Kyle?  Sorry brain like cheese....)

I was about to do a whopping post, but sorry ladies, the girls have other ideas.... will try and get on here later.  Just to say welcome back from hols Bloobs, and hello to everyone else.  Penpot hope the antobis do the trick.  No the first time I#ve read that something is missed here on the lovely NHS and gets found somewhere else...

Got to dash....
xxxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Hi Laura, Glad that you and your girls are doing ok.  Yes i am still off the ****    am think i am doing ok really, its lucky that steve is working away.
i would love to see steve's face when he reads your comment         but as i said he is away.
Our grandson is doing really well thanks, he is called Kane    you were close though.

Lexey, how are you doing today? are you still feeling stiffafer your arguement with the tractor?      

Penpot, its hard to believe that there are so many being diagnosed with chlamydia after getting neg results here in the uk, hopefully they will now get you all  sorted.

Sasha, Well done on your DIY skills, hope all is ok with you.

love and     to everyone else.

San xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Abroadies + Steve!
San well done on packing in the ****-ive tried so many times but go straight back to them and a good stiff drink when tx fails-ihope your op goes well to bring in a good new years gift for you both
Lexey-so amazed your Mum got a job at the grand old age of 80 it would put many of us to shame-am glad you're still with us that the tractor didn't get u, you're too specual to lose-someone was up there looking out for you. I don't have your number anymore as didn't save to disc when I had a replacement phone but my number is still the same
Laura-you amaze me that you have time to post at all and well done on getting little but important things done around the house
Rsmum-thanks for your pm - didn't expect an instant reply what with your hands fullx
Bluebell-glad to hear u had a relaxing break with your loved ones
Jaydi-hope u and dh + "L' are doing well, as many have said we miss your posts-i will always treasure that beautiful photo you emailed me of her blowing 'kisses'xx
Penpot sorry to hear they found u both have clamidya-but relieved too so u can see some way forward
Sasha-how are you? Am sorry I can't scroll back on the pages to see due to me accessing internet on my blackberry-been a week without computer and it hurts!!
Lentil-hi again hun, october is just around the corner and really hope this time its the lucky one for youxx
Bonnie-know what its like to lose long posts-so frustrating-hope you + your 3 are well and happy
Almamay-i hope your absence means you +dh+new arrival are happy and enjoying life, we all think of you oftenx
PenPositive-thanks too for your pm's, I I hope your thrush gets better, I can imagine your pain due to one ivf tx left me with horrendous mastisis  with drs asking me are u sure you're not pg? I tried the cabbage leaves until I relented and saw a fab dr in Harley street, which resulted me having an op but can feel your pain. Hope Ollie likes his new 'bed"xx
If I've forgotten anyine, am sorry its not intentional
We've been on holiday for a week now in Northern Cyprus, one that I booked 3 months ago and have been sorely waiting for for a long time, unfortunatley I have known for a long time that our marriage is over but kept trying in the hope it would get better but not the case, we have grown so far apart and the ugly arguments we have makes me never want to go back...sh still drinking despite having another epilectic fit one day after we arrived with the agent who was showing us around the villa, his mouth has turned into a cesspit. It was our 13th  wedding anniversary on tuesday and he had booked a lovely restaurant but that fell by the wayside and we had dinner at our villa instead,the worse night of my life being spat on then whacked around the head as he told me how useless I was, couldn't even give him a baby-so glad none of my treatments didn't work now, I couldn't imagine having any child of mine witness such cruelty he knows I'm filing for divorce on our return, its going to be hard 6 months before evrything is finised but I will keep strong this time and go ahead with it-have been too scared before. So so sorry to land this all on you-but I honestly have no one else to confide in, was washing up yesterday and all I could think of was my cyber friends who have kwept me sane throughout the years...
Love to all-one week to go I hope I can manage it
Larklesxxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi all,

Only seem to have time to read and dash these days now I've gone back to work part time.  However after reading your post Larkles, I had to reply.  My dad had a drink problem and I know only too well the tirade of abuse that flows from their mouths.  Sending you much love and take care of yourself.    It is very brave to come out of a marriage when you have tried so hard.  Stay strong sweetheart.  

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Larkles,

    My heart breaks for you. I am so sorry that your husband treated you so badly on your holiday. What he said is just not true. You are not useless, far from it! He needs to sort himself out and decide that he needs help otherwise the cycle of addiction won't be broken, whether you are with him or not. I so hope that your filing for divorce makes him see how desperate things have become. You've stuck by him when others would have left a long time ago. As for you, we are always here for you & not just to talk about IF and TX. Please let us be there for you now like you have been there for so many others. I think you're amazing!  Please take good care of yourself at this painful time.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Larkes,  i am so sorry to hear what you are going through, don't believe anything that he says to you as drinkers are like that, keep your chin up and remember that you are the innocent one in this.
You know that we are all hear for you whenever you need to let off steam.

take good care of yourself 

San


----------



## LEXEY

LARKELS I red your post and it brought me to tears    
WOT A BAR STAR     
AM SO SORRY  YOUR GOIN THROUGH THIS    
PLEASE 4 GIVE ME  4  ME BEING OPPINUATED 
But i do have experience off a  abusive husband  i fully understand why you stay with him  LOVE is a strange thing  it took me 15 years b4 i could let go  and i was terrified 3 young kids a mortgage and a lost job  but i stuck to my guns  it wasn't easy  and  i did  go off my head  i had  12 months off CBT  and my poor kids suffered to  i tell you not it was a nightmere sounds like this is not wot you want to here but i want you to no  after 15 years off  abuse and physical violence being told no1 would have me as i was fat  and had 3 kids  i didn't give a xxxx id rather have no1 than have there life i did    even after my divorce  i loved hime that much am ashamed to say  i slept with him on more than 1 occasion    but once i was on my own  i realized  i had a life  i could smoke  drink go out  my world opened up  AND IV NEVER LOOKED BACK  OK this is only me but some times  we take things for granted and we really dont no wot we had till its gone but your a beautiful woman who deceivers respect  and if  your DH cant give that to you believe me theres some 1 out there who will  am here if you need me  don't ever feel alone  ill pm you my num  and if ever your feelin low  just ring    
thinkin off you hun  am so so sorry  but youl get thought it i promise


----------



## lovemylabrador

Larkles, so, so sorry to hear what you are going through... 

Thinking of you...  

LML  xx


----------



## larkles

Lexey-thanks for your opiniated post-i wouldn't want it any other way, thank u for also sharing what u went through-with 3 kids in tow too it mustve been very hard for you and that gives me hope that I can be strong enough to get through this. dh + I met in extraordinary circumstances and he reminds me daily of them..my previous partner of 10 years that I left for him did the undeedly act of committing suicide and dh still brings up"your dead boyfriend"crap frequently, he knows my weak spots and the fat ones too, I may be fat but I still have a heart 
Mini me-thanks too for your post-it meant a lot to me
Sasha-sorry I got u confused with laura before. i cried when I read your post, the kindness you abroadies have given me in such a horrible time is comforting. 
I had an unexpecting pm this evening from a lovely lady from years ago, not knowing what is happening with my life at present although she mightve looked through my old posts, it really lifted my spirits what she said. 
Goodnight for now(am 2 hours ahead)
Thanks again
Larkles xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Larkles, I am so sorry for what you are going through  . I hope this is the first step for you in getting your life back.


----------



## shadowseeker

Good Mornimg all 
Larkes..  How are you doing today? been thinking of you all night,  when are you back from your holiday?  Hopefully when you get back you can get your life back. remember that we are all here for you whenever you need someone. take care      


Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I cant stop for long as steve is due home today    so i better get the house sorted   

Not sure if i have told you but we are off to Egypt next week for a totally chill out holiday before we sort out my Hysteroscopy, think we need time to relax a bit and hopefully it will help with our next tx

Have a good weekend 

San xx


----------



## Lentil

Hi Ladies 

So much to catch up on as been away from laptop all week with DH's Nan's funeral and things. 

San - Well done on the non smoking. Are you using sheer determination or do you have patches/gums etc?   well done and keep going it DOES get easier.  

Larkles - my old buddy - you have had a dreadful time of it sweety. Take care xx

Lexey - that accident must have been very frightening. glad youa re OK.  

Penpot - sorry to hear that your tests have shown up Chlamydia -at least you can get it treated and hopefully that will help.  

Hi Steve  

Sorry for not being able to do personal posts to you all - its just from memory as in  rush xxx

My news is that AF arrived yesterday and I started my Demestril patches    so Mr L and I are on our way to 1st DEICSI now .... yippeeeeee. I have a scan a week today and my program of when to up patches to 2 and then three and hopefully up until 12 weeks of pregnancy!!    

L
xxxxxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Lentil,  i am using Champix tablet to help me give up, they are very good but you get vivid wierd dreams with them and not much sleep, but they seem to be working so i will just have to put up with it.

san x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi abroadies have you forgotten about me...I've been feeling like a lurker I'm still not able to post from the office, but have been keeping up with all of you.

wanting to let you know that I'm 20 weeks now and baby has started to kick, all in all things are going well...baby is due 07/02/2010.

Larkles i was married to a drinker...many many years ago fortunately it was brief and he blessed me with a lovely daughter...but he has sunk so low...i try to stay in contact with him for my DD sake, he is still abusive i don't pay any attention to what he has to say because i know his abuse is the only weapon he has to hurt others because he knows he is such a failure. once you're out of there you will be kicking yourself for not having left sooner...it will feel like a weight has been lifted off your shoulders...you will mourn him and think of his nice ways...but once you are past that he will be a distant memory and you will know freedom, peace and happiness. 

Lexy you had a fight with a tractor...glad you are OK.

Penpot...my doc found possible ecoli and a friend of mine went to Penny and she found some nasties with them and you won't believe it once we got our 'homes/wombs' all treated we have both conceived...hope the same for you...with Penny you are in good hands.

wishing you all well

lots of love xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Hi Tinklebunny, wow 20 weeks, half way there, do you know what it is?  I bet you cant wait to meet him/her.  good luck.

Hi everyone else, hope you all have a good weekend.

San xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

San we not going to find out the sex...my next scan is on the 25th Sept. 

am excited but all in all having to get my butt in gear and get the nursery sorted...i've not bought a thing!!

wishing you all a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## phantom831

well good evening ladies,

it is nice to be home for the weekend but the problem is i need to read all your posts and reply lol, i hope i find you all well and planning loads for the weekend, i hope you all have a good one,

LEXEY nice to hear from you again lol, i have now decided that it would probably be better if i open a house for wafes and strays and ff members lol, so anyone needing a break come and see lovely middlesbrough ok, all welcome, i know what you mean about it being the lexey and phantom thread lol, maybe an idea in the making lol, but it would be a shame to leave this one so maybe not, great news about san dont you think with the quiting smoking, i take my hat off to her, she is doing brilliant. totally agree with the comment about all the old friends coming back, i wish they all would i miss all the news. 

SHADOWSEEKER, thanks for putting the paranoya into my mind, i now tink it is me that makes it all go quiet lol, well done on the quitting smoking, i am proud of you. (see blackmail does work lol)

LEXEY forgot to mention but you might just have to get used to cluter lol if you ever come to visit, we (and by that san meens me) are horders lol and dont throw much away lol, sorry to all future tenants.  

LAURA68 i now feel even more paranoide lol, why you all hiding from me lol, glad you appreciate "your token bloke" on here lol, i am glad to be here.

LARKLES sorry to hear about the problems you are going through and i hope you manage to cope for the rest of the time you are there, hope all goes well when you come back to the uk, if there is ever anything me or san can do just ask ok even if it is just to talk, maybe you can be the first guest of the wafe and strays and ff members boarding house lol, when i hear about things like this it shames me to be a bloke sometimes, well you know we are all here if you ever need us ok, take care and stay strong ok, sending you all our love.

TINKLEBUNNY nice to see you back on and nice to hear how well things are going, please keep us informed on how you progress at least we will be able to keep track on someone on here ,everyone else seems to have dissapeared lol, 

well i think i have covered everything lol, but if not i will appologise now and also appologise for any bad spelling tonight but cant be bothered to do a spell check lol, 

hello to everyone i has missed, and now i must go as my tea is ready, my returning home meal lol

wish you all the best and send you all my love

take care and speak again soon


steve

xxxxx xxxxx


----------



## Laura68

Ladies and Gent

Just trying to catch up but feel I can't say anything after reading Larkles's post.... Larkles, we are all here for you and will be for as long as you need us.  I was horrified to read your post about being whacked about the head by your H (he does not deserve a "D").  I wish all we Abroadies could come and rescue you....

As all the others have said, you are an amazing, strong woman and deserve more than this.  You are doing the right thing - your H will drag you down with him if you don't get out while you still can.  Life has given you some very hard things to deal with the last few years, but never ever believe him when he says horrible things to you.  I can't believe anyone could be so cruel.

Hoping you are on the way home to begin your new life, in which I am sure you will be happier.

Lots of love to you and all our other ladies.

Tinks - so happy and amazed to see you are already 20 weeks.  Time really flies by.

Dawn - hope your bloods show the intralipids are working for you.   

LML - please add a ticker!  I keep forgetting how far along you are, but am sure you must only have a few weeks left.

San hope the non smoking is going well.

Steve don't be paranoid!  We like you really  

Lexey hope you are doing OK.  Soprry to read about your past relationship.  You are one brave lady.

Pen - hope your nasty thrush clears up and that Ollie is enjoying his nest!

hello to Sasha, Blubes, Jaydi, AlmaMay, Lentil, ElleJay, Mrs Bunny (where are you Mrs B) and every one else. Extra big hug for our Cat. 

I am so tired - but MIL has treated us to a night nanny tonight!!!  she is downstairs now, getting ready to do the late night feed.  She will sit up with the sleeping babies all night while Dh and i sleep.  What a brilliant invention - I haven't slept for 12 weeks!

Love to you all, and have good weekends.

Laura xx


----------



## Newday

When I had my bloods done in July with DR G my TNF was 58.9 and he recommended humira (x4) which I didn't like the sound of.

I researched and found that Care don't always use hunmira so I decided to just have intralipids in preparation.

I will have one more before FET.

Well the results from 2 intralipids is 31.5

To say I am happy with that is an understatement.

I just didn't want humira

So my plan  in one more intralipid and then FET


Dawn


----------



## HEM

Dawn 

Good news with your blood results, wishing you well with your treatment

Helen


----------



## bluesky3443

Hiya girls + Steve

I need to cath up after my weeks holidays and read lots, but I just hope that everyone is well.

Larkes, I join all the others abroadies, you have taken the right decisision, you have tried your best through those years and nothing has changed, many women would have left well before. You need to think of yourself and to restructured your life and concentrate on enjoying it. Drinking is one thing but one it gets to be violence is the time to say enough. 
One thing as the others are saying, do not believe nothing that he is telling you, you are worth 20 of him, you have lots to give and make people happy. I know the time ahead is not going to be easy but we are here to help and support, we are all a big family to help us through the good and the bad. 

Sending you kisses and hugs     
Blue xxx


----------



## LEXEY

TINK    so sorry id 4 got you    on meatin your half way line weres the time gone  enjoy the rest off your pregnancey   
DAWN FABBY NEWS ie your bloods  i hope and    your fet   bring you your long awaited     
LARKELS been thinkin off you lots hun  i hope your ok  and your walks on the beach alone have givin you the time to get your head together  by the look off the board every1 is here to support you and see you through this shixxy time  just take one day a time  and keep calm  safe journey home     
BLUESKY hope your well hun hows dh   
SKIRTGIRL hope your well 2  
HEM     
LAURA   HI HUN hope you and the girls are well wot a lovely thing you MIL done  i hope  you enjoyed the kip hun  you dont realize how much you need it till its gone and you  start to get it again eh  SLEEP THAT IS     MAY BE she can come once a fortnight  at least you have some time to catch up  good for you yoou have the support and som1 whos there to help you through the 1st few months you really wont no yourself when there in bed at 7 and wake at 7  OH THE JOYS   
STEVE your house sounds like my heven  i do have plent off crap in the house but even that is boxed and labled  every 1 laughs at work  coz am so organized  however when they need somthin  they always know were it is  enjoy your holiday   im sure you boboth need it and av a drink   on me 
SAN your doin so well dont let  the stress off airports kick you off or a holiday with steve for that matter   only jokin  enjoy the  2   
LENTIL hows things hun   
SASHA i see your back at work hope your enjoyin it  
PEN HOWS the thrush hun and ollie love to you both xx 
BRON WERE ARE YOU   
ALMAMAY nJD hope everythin is goin well   both  
ELLJAY  I HOPE YOUR OK   
CAT thinkin off you hun i hope your ok please keep in touch   
MRS BUNNY  LOVE TO YOU 2 
BLUEBELL  hope you enjoyed your hols   
PEN POT how are you  wots the news   
LML hope your blooming    
SORRY IF IV MISSED ANY1 
THANKS every 1 av been fine  i finished movin my ds in his 1st home last night and he rang me this morn  and said CAN I COME HOME beleve me  that was moore scary than any run in with a TRACTOR    he was off cause only jokin    well i hope e was  he was another 1 who laughed at my organizin  id put is underwear in a  fruit n veg rack     well e ad no f/v IN so at least e nos were the calvins are  just sat down and dd just rang to say shes movin OH THE JOYS  other thing is my mum started er job  and id 4 got allabot it   she had a fad day and really enjoyed it  the  good thing is shes that tied ill only get about 6 phone calls  insted off 20    looks like i could get some peace to  laura   
ok am off now to clean my own house  but GOOD DAy TO MO ikea  to replace my items ds has took  includin a new bed    hope every1 is enjoyin there weekend  love to all xxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello everyone,

Dawn - lovely to hear your good newswith the blood tests ... 

Lentil - GOOD LUCK - very excited for you!!!!! Can feel your excitement in your post!

Laura - hope you had a great nights sleep - what a brilliant idea! Will get my ticker sorted this week! Am coming up to 33 weeks!!! Everyone keeps telling me my bump is small, but baby all right size according to scans. I walked 8 miles yesterday in the New Forest with DH and lovely lab - it was a gorgeous day!! 

Tinkelbunny - we've only just started getting the baby 'stuff'. Its a bit overwhelming!! Realise we need to get moving now!!!! 

Larkles - more  

Thanks for all your good wishes... sorry not to do more personals - bit brain dead, but been lurking following all your news...

Will be back soon when brain more in gear!!!

LML  xxx


----------



## larkles

Hello-just to let u know that I am still in the land of living and to thank u all for your kind words, support and encouragement, it really means a lot to me to know you are there-if only for a moment, I don't want to disturb all the lovely ladies here 
That have lovely bumps on the way

Laura-am sorry I halted your chat to all the others it was so lovely to hear that your MIL has treated u to a night nanny-what a wonderful thing-i never knew they existed! I hope you + dh are catchimg up on your sleeps x
Tinkels-look forward to hearing your news from your scan on Friday-no matter what sex your baby is-they will be very much loved

Steve/San-thanks for your kind words and invitation-i have no idea where Middlesborough is lol have a lovely weeks break in Egypt next week xx

Lexey-hun thanks for your continued support-loved the fact ur son asked to come home the next morning(Not!!) So funny.

Well my good news that has made me relax that much more is that H spoke to his Mummy this morming (sorry but he calls her 6 times a week..)That he will go back to Australia to work/live as as he said he has caused too much pain here and can't continue to do it-he even mentioned me-his mum knows what he's like so no worries there-she was one to ask me why I was still with her crappy son, but love was young then. She knows him too well! She has said in the past I don't want him back here. After all our arguments re divorce where he said he would take me to the cleaners(the house is in my name only) he has said today that he will go to Oz and not demand a divorce-phew so that will save me having to remortgage to the hilt-he said he will go for 6 months but I have asked for 12 instead, hopefully by that toime he will realise that there is nothing left in our marriage and divorce will be easier- he even mentioned helping me out with bills that I would be faced with-hopefully this feeling will stay-one never knows...the beauty of it all is that I purchased a voice recorder on a usb thingy so have every thing recorded if I need to use it-not nice I know but I don't think family or friends believe me when I say I've had a terrible time.

Anyways enough of that my only concern now is the little pregnant white mum cat that we have been feeding for the last couple of days and how to leave her,have an appointment with the cat home tomorrow to ensure she is picked up after she has weaned her kittens and desexed before they put her back in her surroundings-i wish we could take her home but my 2 old gents will probably frighten her away-it breaks my heart but at least she has had 2 weeks of a full belly and lots of lovexxx
Larkles
Xx


----------



## LEXEY

LARKELS 1st am glad  youv checked in  to let every1 no your ok 
2nd i have to give cred were its due  i take my hat off to him for being reasonable  i guess when the booze weres off ez not all bad  this is such a sad situation but remember you tryed your very best    i loved my dh so much  i never thought id love again  but i did and even more that i ever thought poss  you could to   who nos it could be with your dh if e got is act together  you deserve to be happy and with some 1 who loves and respects you havin  just love is not enough    take care  xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Good evening Abroadies

Dawn - so great to read your news.  How brilliant!!!!  The intralipids sound like they are doing the trick, practically halved your NK cells already by the sound of it.  Very excited for you, and your next FET. Everything crossed for you.

Larkles - so glad to hear you are safe and sound like you have a good plan ahead.  I'm glad your h sounds like he';s being a bit more reasonable too.  Ah it's sad about the pusscat you've adopted but your own furbabies would be so jealous if you arrived home with a new friend!  Have a safe journey home and remember we are here when things get tough with H.

Bluesky - hope you had a good break.  How is your DH?  And how are you and your little bump  How many weeks are you now?  

LML - wow 33 weeks!!!!!! My bump was quite neat, even for twins, and everyone kept saying it was small, but I was massive by the end.  Am sure your bump is perfect and as all the scans have been good, you have nothing to worry about.  Wait til you get to about 37 weeks - you will suddenly explode   in the nicest possible way.  Hope you enjoy buying all the bits you'll need.

Lexey - enjoy your moment of peace.  Careful what you wish for though - you won't know what to do if your ma isn't phoning 20 times a day and DD and DS aren't causing chaos in the house.  Love what you did with his grundies!

Love to everyone else.  We liked having the night nanny so much we're booking her again.  Maybe once every couple of weeks if we can afford it -  or if my  mum and MIL give us the odd night as a gift.  I didn't actually sleep that well because I was a bit worried, but she was so lovely, and the girld fed really well and slept really well with her, so next time I think I will relax more.

Anyway, I am on night nanny duty tonight.... DH is knackered so I'm on my own while he catches up on his zzzzs.  Hope I can cope!

Better go and get some sleep xxxxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies,
have not been able to get on FF past many days.  Just having a Sunday late night catch up
Larkels-  oh dear!  I was afraid of you going on hols with him.  I am so sorry.  Strange that it was your 13th anniv.  Maybe a telltale sign.  Very glad that you have been strong and decisive.  You CAN get through this and have a better life.  Write your decision large on a piece of paper, post it on the mirror, wall, frig, everywhere and DO NOT CHANGE YOUR MIND.    You are the not a failure for not giving this man a child; somehow I feel this strain may have been effecting your treatments.  And maybe this turns out to have been a good thing for you now??  
No one should ever have to live with physical or verbal abuse.  The house is in your name; change the locks and bar the doors woman.  This man needs to go grow up some where... OZ would be a nice long distance away.  
He is NOT your responsibility.  He needs the kind of help you can not give him; he will only continue to abuse you.
I know you know these things but I hope it helps you to know you have support.

Laura_  the ultimate luxury.. a night nanny!  Should be on every new mom's gift list.  Hang in there.  It gets better.  Now at 19 months mine are more or less sleeping the night or just a few cries or a bottle here or there.  Now if only i could sleep through!  lol  (  we do not have separate bedrooms so I am sure your twins will get their nights down much sooner!)


Dawn- sounds like good news for you;  yeah!!

LML  __ could be new baby days soon for you.  Hope you are ready!

lexey_  funny story about yuor son

Hello to all the rest of you: ellejay, pen pot, bluesky, steve and san, tinklebunny, AM, GG SF, SKirtgirl, Cat, HEm,  and anyone else.  Not sure who all is still on this thread.

Love,
B


----------



## LEXEY

oh bonnie  so sorry iv missed you off the post how are you hows the kids  have you found a new pad yet    hope all is well     LAURA there is absolutely  no chance of me gettin any peace hun     
HAPPY MONDAYS av a good start to your week every1


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,
So sorry to jump in with a real me post - haven't even had a chance to catch up on the other news.  Just to let you all know the sad news that a routine scan last week revealed that we have lost one of our twins (at 16 weeks).     We are devastated.  Worse is the possibility that we could lose the other one too now, although it looked OK on the scan on Friday.  We just have to wait (and worry) now to see what happens next.
Sorry no personals.  I will catch up soon, and also keep you posted.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## three_stars

Oh Bluebell!!! I am so sorry to hear your sad news.  I don't know if remember past posts about this but it seems that this actually happens more often in pregnancies then realized without the mother even knowing there was a multiple pregnancy.  I hope so very much that the other twin is well attached and growing solidly as it seems to indicate from your scan.  I can imagine how hard it is not to worry and telling you not to probably does not change that.  Just think about it logically that the odds have to be with you at this point.  When do you have another scan?  Where you having any bleeding or other symptoms?  Are you feeling ok right now?  Other then being upset of course.
Take care of you and take it easy.
b


----------



## lovemylabrador

Bluebell - so sorry to hear your sad news...  

Sening you a pm..



LML  xxx


----------



## LEXEY

bluebell am so sorry


----------



## Lentil

Bluebell - I am sorry to hear your news sweety. I really hope your LO digs in deep and holds on    
xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dearest Bluebell, 

I am so sad for you, your Dh & Ria    . I will PM you.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping in to say how sad I am to read your news Bluebell, just feel devastated for you and DH - thinking of you all the time..will try to track down my old doppler for you hun xx


----------



## RSMUM

Larkles - Have just read your post and my heart goes out to you hun, stay strong, we are all right there with you - as Bonnie  says - you CAN get through this..

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Thanks everyone for your lovely words.

Larkles     we are all here with you to hold your hand through this.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Bluebell,  so sorry to hear your news, it must be so hard to grieve but also be happy that the other baby is ok at the same time.  take good care each other, our thoughts are with you.     
sorry no more personals today, busy getting sorted for our holiday on saturday, oh i cant wait, 2 hole weeks together in Egypt.  

Will post again later,

Thinking of all of you

San xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hi San,

Happy hols in Egypt - I've had 3 hols there (Taba Heights) at this time of year and LOVED it - especially the FANTASTIC weather, and the amazing snorkelling/diving in Red Sea - Have fun!!!!!

LML


----------



## Newday

Bluebell I am so so sorry 

What else can I say? take care Love dawn


----------



## larkles

Bluebell-so sorry to hear of your lost one, I never expected this when I logged on this evening, so hard but not impossible to imagine what you are both going through, I pray that the other one will stay strong  with you, u both are in my prayers tonight xxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Bluebell, I am so sorry to hear that you have lost one of the twins, sending my biggest hugs for you and your DH.
We are here for you, I know that now is not easy to get any comfort in words but you need to keep strong for your other little fighter.

Take great care of yourself and sending best thoughts for you

Bluesky xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bloobs, my lovely friend- so sad for the loss of your twin. I am just devastated for you so can only imagine how you are feeling. I guess you have been just laying low and doing your best not to panic. I have been reading around a little and came up with this:

http://www.multiplebirthsfamilies.com/articles/ber_q14.html

I also wondered if there would be any support from TAMBA or another multiple births society? Perhaps talking to someone who has been in your boat will help, even if you feel like burying your head and bawling. I am sorry if this isn't the right suggestion for now, I just want to DO something to help my lovely friend. xx I know there is nothing but we're all here and rooting for you.


----------



## bluebell

Thanks everyone  , and thanks Giggles for that article; it was really helpful.  I am still really scared every day.  We have a scan tomorrow to see what is happening. It could go either way with the living twin.

San and Steve, have a great time in Egypt.

Love to everyone else.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bluebell cant imagine what you are going through at the moment,life can be so cruel sometimes. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for your scan tomorrow. Did they come up with a reason for your loss?


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Skirtgirl.  No, they can't say as they can't do a PM.  The only thing he said was that it was most likely to be something that was wrong right from the start.  He did say that he felt that if it was something to do with me (ie an infection or suchlike) it would have happened to the living one as well by now.  However, he did say that if I deliver the dead one it would take the living one with it, and that could happen any time in the next few weeks, but that hopefully I won't.  If the living one survives, then the dead one stays in there but will begin to get reabsorbed, but will still be delivered at the same time as the living one - all really harrowing stuff.  I'll post more detail on Bumps and Babies later. 

Love to you all, and so sorry for all these me posts.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Lentil

Bluebell - that sounds horrific - I reall hope you dont have to go through that sweety and that the living twin stays safe xxxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

sounds totally awful, you are being such a strong lady. Lets hope though it was a defect with the baby and that the other baby is ok. Will catch up on the Bumps and babes thread later. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## nats210

Bluebell i am so sorry to read your sad news and pray that your little one stays safe and you get good news tomorrow at the scan. It reminds me again sadly just how fragile everything is. 
Every single day is being counted and this time I have such a long time to wait in between scans and midwife apps.

My love & thoughts with all the abroadies.
nats


----------



## Bel

To lovely Bluebelle,

I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this, I really am. It's so unfair. Please god that your living Twin carrys on to be stronger than ever. I know these days, hours are really hard for you. There isn't much I can say to comfort you, but I would like to say that you are always in my thoughts and I will continue to pray for you. Wishing you a positive scan tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

To all my lovely abroadie friends, I'm sorry I have been AWOL for a while now.

Love to you all.

Bel,x


----------



## RSMUM

Bluebell - I'm thinking of you and just willing your little one - wish I could do something, somehow to help - youa re in my thoughts hun XXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## shadowseeker

Bluebell, We both have everything crossed for your scan tomorrow, it must be such a heart wrenching time for you 

San and Steve


----------



## mini-me

Oh Bluebell,

Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  I, too, really hope your living twin grows stronger.  

Love and best wishes,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

To my lovely Bloobs,

                                                                                     

I can't imagine what you must be feeling right now and I feel so sad that you have to go through this awful time. I am here if you need to chat. I know nothing will be able to re-assure you until you see your little one kicking around on the scan. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Bluebell, we are all feel for you, we are thinking of you and we really want that the remining twin stays with you and growing strong,  I am so sad to hear the process that you are going to go through. My heart goes to you.
I know that you are asking for a dopler so I can lend you my Angels Sound for a while for you to check the HB of your baby. Please PM me with your address and I can send it to you tomorrow, I know that you have a scan tomorrow I wish with all my heart that gives you good news, for the following weeks you will need reasurance. I have my 20 weeks scan friday week so I can stay without it for a while.

Please let me know how we can help you. I have posted on the Bumps and babes thread in case that you read that one earlier.

Bluesky xxx


----------



## Luisa8

Bluebell Im so so sorry to hear that news. Cant imagine what you must be going through.... 
Why is it always so hard.... Thinking of you   
Kath
xxxx


----------



## Lentil

Bluebell        for tomorrows scan xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Thank you all so much lovelies.  I am overwhelmed by all the support from my Abroadie friends.  I will let you know how I get on.
Bluebell xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hello everyone,

Sorry I haven’t had any time to write recently but had to post a quick message to Bloobs saying how sad I am to hear your news. I cant begin to think of the words to offer you some comfort so will just send you a big hug and pray with all my might that everything is ok for you tomorrow.

Pen
xxx


----------



## LEXEY

BLUE BELL GOOD LUCK    
SORRY NO PERSONALS  MUMS IN HOSP     
WILL GET BK ON WHEN I CAN 
THINKIN OFF YOU ALL XXX


----------



## Lentil

Bluebell - more     for today xxxxxx

Lexey - hope your Ma is OK


----------



## shadowseeker

Bluebell  Thinking of you today and    that all is ok with your scan.     

Lexey    Really sorry to hear about your mum, hope she is ok.    you know where we are if you need us ok  

Hope everyone else is doing ok

San


----------



## Laura68

Bluebell - gutted to read your news.  This is so unfair.  My heart goes out to you and your family.  I hope upon hope that today's scan shows your surviving baby is growing well and staying strong.  I wanted to let you know that Burnley, who used to post on the Serum thread, was pregnant with triplets and lost one at around 14 weeks.  She was told the same horrible things as you, and had to bear all the anxiety of the risks of losing her remianing girls, and she bled a lot and frequently, all through her pregnancy, but her two other babies survived and all was fine.  I know nothing will ever take away the pain of losing one baby, but your remaining little one can stay strong and keep going.  THe important thing is that you get the best possible monitoring.  Burnley was looked after by Prof Nikolaides at King's in London, an expert in his field.  Sounds like you in good hands, but if you have any doubts, get referred. You can be  OK, despite your sad loss hon, and I know you have the wishes of everyone on this thread willing you on.  There is a thread on FF for parents of lone twins - I will dig out a link as I'm sure all the women there, some of whom lost a twin the same way you have, will have excellent advice for you, and support too.   for good news later.

Lexey - hope your mum is ok hon....    

Love to all.

Laura xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Thinking of you today Bluebell  

Lexey hope you mum is ok


----------



## three_stars

Bluebell-  I hope you have some relief from all the terrible worry after your scan today.  I am sure it will be fine.  I just have a good feeling it will.

Lexey_  hope your mom is ok.  
Larkles-  thinking of you.

San and Steve-  i think you are travelling soon?  Have a good trip.

Bonnie


----------



## Sasha B

Thinking of you Bluebell and     for your little one to be ok.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Lentil

Just wondering how our buddy is doing and saw no posts so checked Bluebells status and it says last active 11.19 today and mood Thankful - lets hope thats good news from the scan and that she hasnt hd chance to update properly as yet....- Bluebell


----------



## Skirtgirl

Just checking on news from Bluebell, hope all is well.


----------



## LEXEY

JUST A QUICKY  AND A HUGE THANKS  
BLUEBELL HOPE EVERYTHIN WENT WELL  THINKIN OFF YOU    
MY MUM HAS BROKE HER ANKCEL NOT SURE AV SPELT THAT RIGHT   BUT ITS ATACHED TO YOUR LEG     AND HAS A FRACTURED HER LEG     
SO ILL BE MOVIN IN WITH HER AS SHEL BE  OFF ER FEET FOR 6 WEEKS  SO ILL CHECK IN WHEN I CAN  
SAN N STEVE IF I DONT GET A CHANCE B4 THE WEEKEND HAVE A FABBY     IT SOULD BE REALLY ENTERTAININ NEWS   YOU WITH NO CIGS AND 2 WHOLE WEEKS WITH STEVE     LETS HOPE YOU COME BACK  WITH LOADS OFF  ENERGY AND NOT     STEVE  JUST JOKIN OFF CAUSE ENJOY  ILL BE THINKIN OFF YOU BOTH XXXX
LOVE TO EVER1  NEED TO GO AND PACK


----------



## shadowseeker

Lexey,  OMG how on earth did your mum do that?  i really hope that she is on the mend. Will be in touch when we get back,    really looking forward to our holiday, steve should be fine with me     even without my cigs      yes i am still not smoking, didnt think i would last this long though.  

Bluebell, i really hope all went well today


----------



## Laura68

Blubes -  can't stop thinking of you.  Hoping your scan today showed your LO looking happy and healthy, although I know nothing can make up for the loss of your other twin.  Hoping you post soon with good news.  

Lexey - sounds like your minute's peace is over.  Did she do it on purpose so you moved home?  

San and Steve have a great trip xx

Love to all

Laura


----------



## cat68

Dear Bluebell, 

I am so sorry for the loss of one of your babies, I can't imagine how devastating that is, especially at 16 weeks and on a routine scan, you don't think that would happen . I just hope and pray that your scan today reveals good news about your other baby. It must be a very worrying and distressing time for you and my heart goes out to you. I am thinking of you and   for your little one. Please pm me if you need to talk

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## safarigirl

bluebell, just logged on and read your news, you are in my thoughts, and i hope the scan brought you the news you needed, with much love and hugs for you grieving over your loss ...


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,
Thanks for all your lovely wishes.  
Just to update today, the living twin (little girl) was fine on the scan yesterday and all my blood tests (e.g. CMV, clotting factors etc) all came back normal / negative, thos there are still a few results to come in.  However, the doctor, although reasonably optimistic, said that the next two weeks are when I could go into labour and deliver both twins, so I am being scanned twice a week for the foreseeable future.  I was so relieved to see my living twin (was in tears), but despite the good prognosis statistics I am still scared all the time and am still constantly wondering if my living twin is actually still alive.  She looked so sweet on the scan.  It would be so hard to lose her now.
I have my parents staying at the mo but when I get a chance I will do a long post on Bumps and Babies to give a lot more detailed as to what has happened.
Love to you all,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## bluebell

Lexey, sorry to hear about your mum.  Hope she is OK. She has a good 'nurse' with a great sense of humour to look after her.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Lentil

Bluebell - So pleased all is OK with your little girl. Glad that you have your parents staying with you to look afte you xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Lentil.  My poor parents were supposed to be up for a lovely relaxed visit (now that things were supposed to be safe), but now they have been embroiled in all this.  They have been great though.  
BB xxx


----------



## Lentil

I am sure there is nothing they would rather be doing than looking after you sweety. Take care xxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Darling Bluebell

We have all been so desperate to hear from you and its a relief to hear that your other little girl is hanging in there. I can totally understand how scared and sad you must be feeling and can only hope that you can get as much support and care as you can and make it through the next few weeks.  

I as you know had a very difficult third trimester but with good care and taking things very very easy - literally lived one day at a time - made it through and had Ollie.  I pray with all my might you can do the same and whilst you will never get over loosing one of your girls the surviving one is obviously a little fighter and will hopefully pull through for you.  I have just read that back and Its so difficult to put things into words.  I know you will know what I mean and I send you all my love and best wishes, hang in there sweetheart, let your parents take the strain.

Pen
xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Abroadies

Bluebell-am glad to hear your little girl is still with you but am constantly worried that what may happen in 2 weeks, I really hope that it doesn't happen,what a trauma you have been through-is there no meds they can give u to prevent this happening? It broke my heart when I read your last post-life is so unfair to the ones that deserve it the most (cry) am really praying hard that she will keep strong and stay with you. Good to hear your parents are with you as others mentioned let them take care of you (and love to your dh aswell) 

Lexey-hope ur mum is recovering well you are such a sweetheart moving back in with her-you must be really close, which is lovely to hear she has a strong daughter behind herxxx

Thinking of you both

Lots of love

Larkles
Xxxx


----------



## larkles

San + Steve-hope you both have a lovely 2 weeks holiday in Eygpt tomorrow-will be thinking of you

Larkles xx


----------



## LEXEY

BLUEBELL KEEP STRONG AND POSITVE    
LARKELS GOOD TO SEE YOUR OK HOWS THINGS   
THANKS GIRLS    WELL ITS ONLY DAY 1 AND ID DONE A DAYS WORK BY 9 3O NOT SURE HOW LONG I CAN KEEP THIS UP  I FELL IN TO BED AT 9 LAST NIGHT AND THOUGHT HOW DID MY LIFE COME TO THIS AM SLEEPIN WITH AN 80 YEAR OLD AND HALF A TON OFF PLASTER     JUST AT MY HOUSE TO  DO UNIFORMS T ECT AND THEN AM BACK TO IT  NICE I CAN STILL FIND 5 MINS TO POP ON  TAKE CARE THINKIN OFF YOU ALL XXX


----------



## Laura68

Lexey - you really are superwoman!  Do you wear your pants on the outside??  Hope you get sopme "me time" sometime soon.

Blubes - thank goodness.  Like everyone else, I've been so wrried for you.  Delighted to read your post and will keep hoping and praying all continues to be OK with your littley.  Do you know already she's a girl??  It's great your parents are there to support you .  As Lentil says, I'm sure there's nowhere they'd rather be.

Love to all

Laura


----------



## lovemylabrador

Bluebell - so happy that your little one is hanging in there, and hope all the scans bring you the reassurance you deserve... thinking of you all the time... 

Lexey - hope your mum makes a quick recovery and doesn't wear you out too much!! xx
Very best wishes

LML xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Bluebell, so so happy that the scan gave good news, You hang on there girl, your little darling is staying with you, she is a little fighter. I am sure that your parents are delighted to help you anyhow.

Lexey, best wishes for your mohter, and best for your as well, I think you are going to needed more.


----------



## HEM

Bluebell
so pleased your scan gave you good news 
Helen


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,
Just to let you all know that we had another scan today and all still OK with surviving little twin girl.  Still in that danger zone though, and we have another scan on Thursday.  My parents are staying on an extra day, but will post a longer post when they have left tomorrow.
Love to everyone and sorry no personals... will make up for it later in the week.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bluebell replied on the other thread.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

bluebell xxx

Lexey hope your mum gets better soon.

we had our 20 week scan on friday, it was so special all seems to be well, baby doing fine...we didn't want to know the sex, but i asked DP if he sneaked a look...he didn't know where to look!! imagine.. so i told him i think i saw a boy and DP had tears in his eyes...it's all becomming real. last night as we were settling down DP had his hand on my belly and baby gave him a thump the look on his face was brilliant.

love to all. wishing you all well xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bloobs, so glad all is well with your little girl. Sorry, I've been at work today so haven't been able to reply to the text you sent.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Bluebell, I am so glad that things are still positive. I truly hope that they continue to be.  

roze  xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

No question, they're going to be! I have a date with meeting this little one, and am not taking no for an answer, mini Bloobs...   (Gives a virtual hard stare at tummy) I have a theory that mini Bloobs is giving Mummy a scare now because she will be a little angel when she's here. Loads of love, Bloobs, hang in there. xx


----------



## Lentil

Bluebell - wonderful news sweets.   

I had a scan yesterday and they are v happy with my lining (now 7mm) and we had a call a couple of hours later to say the donor will be having ET tomorrow   and DH has to go give his sample and I have to have another scan...not sure why a third one but hey ho - if it makes it work they can do another 100,000,000,0000 (is that a figure or am I talking ****)  

I am sick with nerves and excitement at the same time.

L
xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Ooooh, Lentil, so exciting.  I know what you mean about wanting 8 billion scans. A fertility nurse once apologised to me for the lack of dignity when I was getting ready for an internal scan, and I said that I wouldn't care if I had to hang upside down naked by my toes if it meant that I could get pg and carry to term.  I think she thought I was mad.

Tinklebunny so happy that your 20 weeks scan went to well.  Say a big hello to your baby from me.  'He' can hear you now so make sure he is awake when you tell him !  I admire your willpower in not finding out the sex for sure !

Thanks everyone for you lovely words to me.  I will keep you posted. Next scan Thursday.  I'm already out of yesterday's 'honeymoon period' of knowing all was fine and am back onto the worry treadmill.  I haven't answered all my PMs yet but parents left today   so will have more time now.

Bloobs xxxx


----------



## Lentil

bluebell said:


> A fertility nurse once apologised to me for the lack of dignity when I was getting ready for an internal scan, and I said that I wouldn't care if I had to hang upside down naked by my toes if it meant that I could get pg and carry to term. I think she thought I was mad.
> 
> Bloobs xxxx


       YEP thats the one!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Tink  great news on the scan!

Bluebell I know what you mean about the honeymoon period,hopefully thurs will come soon and you will get to see your little one again.

Lentil  how exciting!!! Good luck with the et tomorrow, hope you donor has lots of lovely eggs for you.


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all,

Bluebell - great news on your last scan - and everything crossed for the next...    

Tinklebunny - congrats on the 20 week scan!! xxx  

Lentil - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow!!! Very exciting news!!!!!!!!!! Come on IB - give us another BFP!!!!  

Lexey - hope mum is improving

Larkles - are you  home now? Hope things are ok...

Best wishes to all. Hope you all have some of this lovely sunshine - doggy and I have been having a lovely time at the beach. Had to go up another bra size today - 40DD!!!!! 

LML  xxx


----------



## Laura68

Bluebell - wonderful news that little one is still thriving.  Every day that passes is a step closer to all being well.  I know what you mean about being almost instantly out of the honeymoon period.... I wish we had a little window in our tummies like a microwave so you could see your little one was safe all the time.  Good you are having lots of scans tbhough - not long til the next one.

Lentil - good luck hon!!!  Very exciting.  Let us know how it goes, and good luck to your DH.  When we went to IB, the girl looking after us said to my DH very loudly in the waiting room, "Now you have to be a hero!!"  He was, of course, but I think he felt a bit self conscious!!

Tinks - congrats.  Lovely to see your news.  Must have been wonderful to see your baby.  

LML - congratulations.... 40DD!  Wowzers!!!!  I've gone back to being about 34 AAAAA.  

Dawn - how's the intralipids going?  Looking forward to hearing about your ET.

Diva - hope you are still being bootylicious in Las Vegas.  Where are you in your treatment now?  It might even be over, I've lost track....   for success for you hon.

Love to everyone else.

Laura xx


----------



## Lentil

Laura I swear I would wee with laughter if we were to hear that!!!


----------



## bluebell

Just wanted to wish Lentil and her hero all the best for tomorrow.    
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Lentil

Thanks so much Bloobs    I now have that 'I need a [email protected] song going around my mind  
xxx
ps - he wants me to buy him a mag to help iykwim.....do you reckon its just an excuse!? lol I am going to be embarrassed buying it as he says I have to go get it   lol xxxx


----------



## Laura68

That was the other funny thing about IB - DH said that in the room where he had to..... be a hero.... there was a DVD playing.  Of women painting each other's boobs as flowers!!!  He said it was more funny than erotic, so go buy your DH that mag Lentil!


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies & Steve,

I hope you don't mind, but I just need a bit of that Abroadies encouragement. I have had this rash on my body and swelling on my ears, plus my face and body get red in colour (although it doesn't seem to affect my body temperature) since my last tx cycle in June. At first the GP's said it was viral but it has now gone on too long. They think its unlikely to be Lupus as my bloods still only show a weak positive for the lupus anti-body. The only other possibility is an allergic reaction. It was bad during the summer and is a lot better now, but the swelling in my ears has returned with a vengeance . This wouldn't be a problem apart from the fact that I am going to have a cycle in Brno in a couple of weeks time and Stepan at the clinic has now told me he thinks it could be lupus (I tested weak positive for the lupus anti-body last year). I am really scared that this will affect my chance of having a successful outcome  (or m/c) and scared for what this may mean for my health.

Does anyone know of success stories of women who have carried babies to term and who have lupus? 

Love,

Sasha xxx

p.s. Lentil all the very best for your donor's EC tomorrow.


----------



## Newday

Sahsa can't help but I have had a rash for a week the nurse said it is a reaction to something. Of course she doesn't know I had intralipids.
Hope you find out what it is
Dawn


----------



## Penelope Positive

Evening all, late visit from me as usual, little man wont sleep so thought I would try to do a little catch up.

Bluebell so glad to hear everything continues to be OK with your little girl. Living day by day is so so hard but each day that goes past brings you closer to safety. I hope with all my heart for you that things continue well and your next scan brings more encouragement, we are all with you.

Sasha, sorry don’t know anything about Lupus perhaps some of the ladies on the immunology board might be able to offer some words of encouragement?  Hope everything is ok.

Lentil, best of luck for tomorrow!  Hope everything goes smoothly

Skirtgirl, Tinks and LML lovely to see you progressing so well! That time is going so quickly. My (.)(.) went from 36D to 38DD and are now 36E spent a fortune on bras!  Hope they will return to normal size when I finish feeding but who knows?!!

Diva how are things with you in sunny stateside? Hope all is well.

Seems ages since I did a proper post and I don’t want to post too much info here when people are having such a difficult time. Suffice to say we are doing ok but having issues with sleeplessness and breastfeeding still. Just about managing and of course loving our precious boy.

Bron how are you and little Jake getting on?  Laura, Jaydi and AlmaMay hope your little ones are all thriving.

Big shout out and hugs to lovely Larkles, Lexey, Bonnie, LesleyJ, Mrs B and everyone else. Think about you all often

Love and hugs

Pen and Ollie
xxx


----------



## LEXEY

just another quicky 
LENTIL tons off luck hun      
SASHA my best friends sil has lupus  its was found after she had 3 misscarages but was treated and she went on to have a liltel boy who is now 10  although  this hasnt caused here any problems her littel boy was not to well and they found  he has it 2    not sure about all the pros and cons  but they seem to live a normal life  and thats the 1st time its caused any problems dont forget that was over 10 years ago am sure they know a hel off a lot more now   
PEN love to you and olli  im sorry your limited to wot you can post  but please if you need any help or support  pm me  
BRON i finally wrapped up te gift i will get to the post office as soon as i can  mybe i should av got somthin for a 21yer old     hope all s ok hun not herd from you   
huge thanx again for askin about my mum  she is in fact driving me insanne but hay goin to bed at 9 everynite as got to do some good eh its hard work  but am copin  anyway must go  this is my 5 mins with dp    spk soon  love to alll xxxxx


----------



## phantom831

good morning ladies
just thought i would send you all our love from egypt and wish you all the best
BLUEBELL glad to hear all is going well with your future little one and wishing you all the best for the future, please keep us posted. love xxxx

LEXEY how are things with you, hope all is well with your mam and your keeping ok, nice to see a post from you lol, thought you may have disapeared on us there.  take care babe, love xxxx

as i said this is only a quick message  so i wont keep you all for to long, san sends her love to you all ( and that includes her bright red bits lol    

will be back as soon as we are able to ok

you all take care and look after your selves ok

love to you all


steve ( and san )

xxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Thanks all again for all your lovely support.

Sasha, I know two people who have had lupus and managed to get pg and continue to terms and deliver healthy babies.  One of those had twins !  The lady with twins I don't know very well, but the other one I could get in touch with if you like and you could talk to her if it helps. Let me know if you would like me to.  I do know that both of these ladies, particularly the one who had twins, had pretty severe lupus.  
I am so happy for you that you are going for another cycle and you are one of the bravest, strongest people that I know.  It gets harder every time doesn't it, and I will be with you every step of the way.  Lots and lots of love to you and little Bella     

Pen Pos, so lovely to hear from you and glad that little Ollie is doing so well.  I had BF problems so please PM me if it would help to compare notes !

San and Steve, hope all well with you and thanks for your kind wishes.

Lexey, how are you  - hope you and your mum aren't driving each other too mad !!  She is a lucky lady to have you !

Dawn, glad things are moving for you.  I have lost track - when are you going for a cycle ?  It must feel good to be doing something different this time.  I hope that the intralipids work their magic for you.     

Laura, thanks for you kind words.  How are the girlies ?

Last, but not least, wishing Lentil all the very best for a successful EC today.         Hope you get a big fat basket full of eggies and that superstud hero manages to produce a bumper crop of swimmers.

As for me, I am still petrified.  All logic has gone out of the window and even though all was as fine as it could be on Monday's scan I am already absolutely terrifed that the surviving twin might be dead. If this pregnancy continues it is going to take me ages to relax, if indeed I do at all.  I don't think I would relax now until this baby is safe in my arms.

Love to all,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Sasha, sorry dont know anything about lupus but hope you can get it sorted,great news you are going for another cycle.

San and Steve hope you are enjoying your holiday.

Lentil hope ec goes well today.

Pen good to hear from you, why dont you come over to abroadies bumps and babes and share all the news with us?

Bluebell my heart goes out to you, I can totally understand where you are coming from and hoping that the days turn into weeks and the weeks into months and soon you are holding your little girl.

Lexey how is your mum doing?

Laura good to hear you and your girls are doing well.

As regards boobs before my first pg I was 36 B and after I had stopped feeding was a 34 DD!!! now I am 34 G all I can say is this better be one hungry baby!!


----------



## Newday

I am currently on BCP need day 1 to be 6th Oct when do you think I should take my last pill?

Thanks
Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Sorry Dawn I'm being thick but what is BCP ?
BB xxx


----------



## Newday

Birth control pill, The pill.
I am off school today my foot fell in a hole when I was off to ctahc kids setting fire to paper. Have a nasty sprianed ankle! Ouch
dawn


----------



## bluebell

Oh yes of course sorry - being thick !  

Blimey you have been in the wars with your falling recently !! Take it easy and hope that the sprained ankle gives you a chance for a bit of me time.

I am sorry I can't help with when to take last pill.  Your clinic will surely tell you that ?

Good luck,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Everyone,

Thanks so much for your replies. It has been a fraught 24 hours but hopefully things will go ahead as planned. I saw my GP this morning who is the most familiar with my case and history. He took a look at the rash and said that it definitely doesn't look like a lupus rash (phew!). I then quizzed him on the swelling and it said it was urticaria which presents itself a bit like an allergic reaction but does not pose any risk to pregnancy. Still, Stepan has upped my prenisone to 10mg just in case and I need to chat to him tonight to get the final go ahead. My G.P. felt there was no need to cancel this cycle but has done bloods just incase (unfortunately the results will take a week to 10 days). Overall, I am feeling a bit more positive but I think if worse comes to worse and the bloods say otherwise I will go ahead with EC and have an embryos frozen for use at a later date. We'll see. I'm sorry I'm not very good at being open about cycles. Ever since my m/c I've had this dread of posting good news only to have it all taken away from me. It's not that I don't want to share it with all of you, it's just become more difficult emotionally to do so, but I so appreciate your kind words.

San & Steve, welcome back from Egypt. Sounds like you had a great time.

Bloobs, honey, will be thinking and    for you tomorrow that all is well with your little girl. Every day means that she is more secure. 

Thank you AlmaMay, for your lovely e-mail. How are you & Felix?

Dawn, sorry I can't help with BCP as I have never taken them. Just drop Stepan a quick e-mail, I'm sure he'll clear it up for you.

Pen, sounds like you are doing really really well. All those things are normal with a little one. I had problems with Bella on the feeding count. I'm happy to PM you if you want some advice.

Lexy, how are you hun?

Skirtgirl, lovely to hear from you.

Lentil, I hope EC went really well for you today. Not long before you are PUPO!

Love to Laura, LML, Giggly, Tinklebunny and anyone I might have missed.

Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Hi, all, 

Sasha, pleased that its not lupus and best of luck for the forthcoming cycle. I do know what you mean about disclosure. There seems to be some protection in not saying anything until certain as to how things are going. We didn't tell very close family for some time. I thought it was just going to end in tears and probably wanted to put up a defensive barrier.  I don;t think we can be blamed for doing so, it is so hard on this road, and even amongst friends on FF it can feel more self protective to say nothing at all. We never actually told anyone at all about our treatment after the very first iVF cycle years ago which did not work.- only our GP and clinic knew.

Bluebell, every day brings you that much more close to holding your baby girl. I do hope that you can take some comfort in that during this still difficult time.

Love to everyone else.  At work full time now for a few weeks so little energy left to post much - must do dinner etc as it will be 10pm before eat as per last night! Hopefully will post longer soon.


roze   x


----------



## Laura68

Sasha - great news from you - I was just about to post about Lupus, as know two mums with it, but sounds like you have had good medical advice and all is OK.  I know what you mean too about telling all about a cycle.  It's so hard, but I'm glad we all know as we all want to wish you absolutely the best and of course, success this time round.  You are one strong lady and I really admire you.  Will be thinking of you and sending you huge positive vibes.  

Blubes - good luck tomorrow.  I'm hoping your little girl does an extra special wave to you.

Roze - you must be what 6 months now??  Very exciting!  Do you know what you're having?

San and Steve - happy holidays!  It's definitely getting chillier here so make the most of it.

Nurse Lexey how are you doing?

Pen - hope Ollie lets you get some kip soon.

Dawn - hope the ankle gets better soon.  It's a bit of an unknown quantity - if i stop the pill it can be anything from 3 to 7 days til day 1.... am sure it's different for everyone.  Can your clinic advise?

Mrs B where are you?  Haven't heard a peep from you in such an age.  Hope you and button are doing well.

Love to everyone else.  Hope you're all well.

Laura


----------



## Sasha B

Laura, thanks for you kind words. I really appreciate the positive vibes. It's been hard to tell but I am really pleased that I have been able to share it with you this time (hopefully for the last time). How are you & your girls?

Roze, lovely to hear from you. Wow! Pregnant with twins, having an LO and working full time, I really admire you. Make sure you get times of rest though (I know, easier said than done).

Bloobs just sending you an extra special     .

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Lentil, it's not a stupid question - we have all worried about this I am sure !  I have been told by numerous IVF doctors that there is no way they can slip out.  Also every clinic I have attended has said that you can go about life as normal immediately after you leave the clinic after ET, so I think you should do whatever feels best for you.  Some people lie around for a few days but I have always walked around gently sightseeing in whichever city it was at the time.  Personally I think a bit of exercise is good as it improves circulation etc.
Somebody (was it you Pen ?) had a really good analogy to help you relax about embies staying put.  It was osmething like a lump of Branston stuck in the middle of a cheese sandwich, but it was much better than that !!!    Hope someone remembers what it was coz it helped me.
Take care,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Lentil

ok thanks Bluebell - i know uts daft but seem to have lost all sense of perspective - right off for a walk to the fridge for a glass of milk while DH sleeps - he is paranoid about me doing anything too!    xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Not daft at all Lentil, many of us have been through it.

That analagy was a poppy seed in a peanut butter sandwich   so dont worry they are not going to budge without one massive jolt.  I did a list, with many others help, of things not to do on a 2ww last year if you want to search for it there were some really useful things on it.

Take care 
xxx


----------



## Lentil

Thank you Pen Pos - I will have a look. Any idea whereabout it will be?

TMI - Just been for a wee (3rd since getting home) and i have a tiny dot of red in knicks - i am shocked to see it but its got to be too early for implantation hasnt it? maybe just a coincidence...  
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Wasn't easy to find but here you go Lentil - hope you find it useful

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168785.msg2654873#msg2654873


----------



## Sam1934

Hi Ladies

Sorry i don't post on this thread but can anyone help me with a clinic for scans in London.

I am going to IVI Alicante and having my scans at Chelsea & Westminster.  However as they are going through a refurbishment they are only scanning 2 x a week.

I have stopped the pill and waiting for AF to turn up.  If she turns up Thursday I'm OK but if she turns up Friday/Saturday then I will not be able to be scanned day 1-3 with C&W and will have to start all over again.

I need to find a clinic in London that will scan me either Friday/Saturday or Monday and not need a doctors referral.

Can anyone help?

Thanks

Sam


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Sam,

Firstly I want to wish you all the very best for this cycle. I haven't been in a while but I know the Birth Company in Harley St does gyne scans and they do scans on Saturdays as well. I hope this helps.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Lentil,

I just wanted to respond to your post as well. The drugs make that area of your body hyper sensitive so any little bruise or nick during transfer could cause a tiny bit of spotting. I remember having it once after a cycle in Poland and ever though the Dr was as gentle as possible at inserting the speculum (sorry if TMI) it still resulted in this very early spotting. I'm pretty sure that's all it is for you as well but if you want to put you mind at rest I would suggest that contact your clinic. All the best and and hoping you have a very successful 2ww.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Lentil,

Just wanted to say the same as Sasha - it's probably just a little bit of irritation from the transfer - I'm sure that's what the clinic will say - hope it's gone now - the 2ww is absolute torture isn't it? and seeing blood any time is just terrifying - really feel for you and hope it was just a tiny bit that's stopped now..all the very best for a huge BFP very soon.

X


----------



## RSMUM

Also, just wanted to say hello to you and apologise for not posting very often - I try to read as much as I can and keep up with what's going on but the time seems to slip away from me these days.  

Lentil - we've all thad those fears with the embies - believe me - you are not crazy!

sasha - I'm thinking of you nad hoping your rash is better and wishing you all the best for TX

There seem to be quite a few bumps out there too so sending belly rubs to you all.

Dawn - How are things? I'll PM you sometime - think of you often.

Bel - saw you'd posted a while back - you too are often in my thoughts - xx

How are all our lovely abroadie babies doing? My LO has now got bored of watching TV and is hassling me - I can smell what she's hassling me about already - yuk - so I's better go  

Just wanted to say a quick HI to you all

LOL

X


----------



## Laura68

Hi Ladies

Sam 1934 (hope that's not your year of birth!) - Birth Company definitely.  Ask for a sonographer, nor Dr Gibb (I found him a bit weird).  They have excellent scanning machines, and it's about £70 for a lining scan.

Lentil - don't panic!!  Agree with all the ladies, the embies cannot slip out.  Apart from anything else, the shape of the pathway up into your uterus is not straight, it's bendy, which is why you need a full bladder at ET.  They cannot slip out.  Agree with the others - gentle walking is good for the circulation, which is very important at this stage.  I was told by IB to carry on exactly as normal, apart from not swimming, running a marathon (yeah right!) or having sex for the first five days (some hopes!!).  You have had an excellent result, so fingers crossed for a big fat BFP.  Keep an eye on the spotting but the others are right, it's probably just a little nick from ET.  Any doubts, phone the clinic - I bled and they handled it brilliantly.

Pen - will PM you hon. It's very hard when you can't have even five minutes to yourself, however much you adore your little one.  I've got some tips on wind and constipation too.  Keep going, hon, it will get easier. 

RSMum - hi to you!  Lovely to see you posting.

Sasha hope you are feeling good about your upcoming tx.

Bluebes - hope your LO is kicking around in there.  It won't be long before you feel the flutters and then you will have a daily reminder of her thriving away in there.

We are fine, but tired.  The girls are going through a phase (I hope a short one) where if I leave the room, they start nagging me to come back!  If I don't, it all kicks off.  It's nice to be needed, but like Pen, I could do with a little peace sometimes.  I mean, it's midday and I still haven't managed to brush my teeth!  FIL and MIL are here today, so at least I can post on FF  

Love to everyone else. 

Laura


----------



## Lentil

Thanks so much to you all - the support from you all has ben incredible    . I had one dot of red yesterday and nothing since so yes it does look like its just a blip from ET. I am loving the 'poppy seed in a peanut butter sarnie' analogy and that has helped me massively. 

Isnt it weird that even at this early stage we expect and want to have a big flashing neon sign telling us something positive!     I have had a headache since yesterday PM but I know that will be the pesaries and I am determined to not obsess - as Dr bernabeu said - we have all done everythinng we can now and the decision is in the hands of the embies now. 

COME ON LITTLE EMBIES   LOL 

Thanks again for your help and support.
XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Skirtgirl

Good news lentil, stay strong and keep calm for your embies

Laura love that you are on FF before brushing ypour teeth! glad you have your priorities right.


----------



## phantom831

hi there ladies.

just wanted to clear a little confusion lol, we are still in egypt at the moment lol, but only have a few days left, just wanted to come on and check everyone was all ok, 

have had a quick flick through but will have to check it all out when i get home,

had a text of lexey the other day saying that her computer had blown up so if anyone is missing her then please dont worry but she sends her love to you all and will return when she can

wont stay on to long as i dont want to cause confusion again lol, but will hopefully be on on monday after our return to cold england, (prefere this 38 degrees i am afraid lol,)

well you all take care and good luck and well done to that post i flicked by


san sends her love to you all

you all look after yourselves ok

love from steve (and san)

xxxx


----------



## Newday

I was told I need clexane for my next cycle any ideas when to start taking it?
dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Hi D! Well, the clinic should tell you - but I took mine ( will check my notes to be absolutely sure ) ..starting on the day of ET - I did with the one that was successful with Little R and carried on  ( for years!! ) but my consultant decided to start me on it at day 6 of the cycle after I got so many BFN's and I did 2 cycles like that with Stepan and I got BFP's both times. Of course, everyone's situation is different but just to give you an idea..

hope this helps XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Everyone,

Dawn, I have PM'd you but since I did that Stepan e-mailed me and said the day of ET, so maybe its best to ask him direct. Sorry we won't get to meet this time.

RSMUM, hope you are well.

San & Steve, sounds like you had a fantastic holiday.

Bloobs, always here for you hun     . I hope the scan tomorrow goes really well.

Lentil, hope the 2ww is treating you ok. I admire your PMA.

Well, this time next week I will be in Brno!!! How did that happen. Even better news is all lupus blood tests came back negative! So this time I am feeling a bit more optimistic, although ask me in my 2ww & I know that will change. Love to everyone. I have a mountain of work to tackle tonight so off to do that now.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Dawn I started on the day of transfer but I guess it could be different for you as it is not an exct science. Good luck though.

San and Steve you sound like you are having a great time.

sasha great news about the test  results.Good luck with the transfer next week.

Rsmum hello how are  you doing?


----------



## three_stars

Hi Ladies!  

Good luck to dawn and Sasha on your up coming treatments.
Lentil-  I can relate to feeling like the embies were sliding out; but they won't.  i hope you have an easy 2ww!
Bluebell_  sorry have nto gotten chance to reply to your message.  I hope you are doing well and getting past recent hard times.
San and Steve_ hope yo are enjoying Eygpt.  We want a full report. 
Diva_  Seems you are lost in las Vegas  
SKirtgirl and LML_ hope you ladies are keeping well also.
RS Mum and Safarigirl_  nice to hear from you both. Seems your time on FF is getting as rare as mine is.  Tough to keep up when youngins making demands on time, isn't it?  Hope you kiddies are keeping well. 
Sounds like some new moms having hands full of clingy newborns:  try bouncers, rockers and slings plus add music or TV noise.  Or wait about a year and they will be walking.  lol  Ok probably you are too exhausted at this point to find that very funny   Hang in there!

Love,

bonnie/ b123


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all,

Dawn, I started my clexane two days before transfer but as the others say your clinic should advise.  Wishing you bundles of love and luck for this cycle and of course you too Sash!

Lentil hope you are hanging in there on your 2ww, its scary but also lovely time in some ways when your heart is full of hope but dread too, no wonder we all go nuts on it.  Make sure you are taking good care of yourself and keeping up that positivity thats all you can do. Sending you lots of sticky vibes.

Bloobs thinking of you, hope you are ok and doing well.

Bonnie how lovely to see a post from you there are so many abroadies not posting much any more (me included!) because of other demands. I am one of those with a very clingy little one and the sling/baby carriers definately help, he loves his bouncy chair too but only at certain times of the day, in some ways though its lovely to be wanted this much after such a long journey so am not complaining.

Laura thank you for the PM hon some great great tips in there! Hope you and the girls are doing well. Sending lots of love out to you all, hope you have a lovely autumn day like we do here.  

Wondering if any of the new mummies or other abroadies fancy having a meet up? It would be lovely to have a lunch or something with the new babes, bumps or hopefuls?  I kow we tried to arrange something before but didnt pull it off. There are so many of you I have never met who I would love to see in person.  I am in the Midlands so can get to London fairly easy or could host something here if that would be of interest? Just a thought...show of hands?

Must get on, bye for now

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Dawn, I started Clexane the day before ET.  Stepan suggested ET day but my unscientific view was that it would be good to have some in my system already for ET so I asked him if the evening before ET was OK and he said that was fine.  When are you going ?  Wishing you all the best as always       

Sasha, getting really excited for you now !        

Bonnie great to hear from you and don't worry about not replying yet - writing shouldn't be a duty / chore - just when you are ready and feel like replying !!!!

Pen, hoe all OK with lovely Ollie. Sorry my PM didn't help that much as our situations were a bit different but hope things are getting easier.

As for me, we had another scan today and all was fine again, so we are just beginning to relax a tiny bit but I will be terrifed all through this pregnancy now.  20 week anomaly scan next week.

Loads of love,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi I hope you don't mind but I don't want to say when we are going just that we are some time in the future
Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Dawn of course I / we don't mind.  After all, some of us - me included, didn't even say we were going at all !  Just want you to know that I am always here for you and often think of you and wish you all the very best.     
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Just popping in to say all the very best for Lentil on Tuesday. You are so nearly there. Well done for getting through the 2ww and sending you a big    for whatever the outcome.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Lentil

Hi ladies,
Thanks so much Sasha. 2 more sleeps to go!!  

I have to say in my humble opinion and assuming we do get a BFP (blimey that sounds a bit brave) now or one day (dont want to jinx us   ) DH and I decided prior to going the DE route that we wouldnt tell any donor conceived children that they were conceived by a donor egg/s. 
I must admit I have felt a bit awkward reading how it seems to be viewed dimly by a certain few to not tell. But surely all this is personal choice anyway and you have to do what you feel is right for you and your family? 

Roll on Tuesday and fingers crossed.
L
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

Just popping in to say


Lentil lots of luck for testing on tuesday, hope its a lucky day!

Dawn and Sasha lots of luck with your treatments

Hope all our bumps and babes are doing well (and of course the older ones too!)

~E~


----------



## bluebell

Holly I just noticed your ticker, and wanted to wish you all the very best for EC in 2 days time !  Please keep us posted.      

Lentil, been thinking of you - I can't believe your 2WW is nearly over so quickly.  I know plenty of people who plan not to tell DE children that they are DE. You are not alone and everyone makes their own choices which others should respect.  We will tell our DD soon, and like Roze, this is after much consideration, not a rash decision.  Anyway, roll on Tuesday for a BIG FAT POSITIVE !!!!     

Sasha, not long for you now lovely, brave lady.  I will be thinking of you every day and text me as often as you like.  I will miss you - so hurry home with perfect embies on board and hopefully a nice big clutch of frosties on ice too.     

Dawn, wishing you all the best too, whatever stage you are    

We have our 20 week anomaly scan on Tuesday.  I'll let you know how we get on.

Love to everyone else      

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Holly good luck for EC.

Lentil good luck for tuesday, your 2ww seems to have gone really quickly, bet you dont think so? Hope you are feeling ok not long now   for a BFP.

Bluebell good luck with you 20 week scan hope it goes well.At least you get to see your little girl again.

Dawn and Sasha Good Luck.


----------



## Martha Moo

Bluebell, skirtgirl

thank you

Hoping tuesday will be a very lucky day for all    

~E~


----------



## alanelaine

Roze,

We've been here before with this one!

Sorry to see that it's you this time.

Hi and good luck to everyone on the board.

A&E


----------



## bluesky3443

Lentil good luck on tuesday, I hope it is a big fat positive, you deserve it. We will be thinking and sending great positve energy         

Holly, good luck fo ryou as well on tuesday, as you say, tuesday will be a lucky day for sure.      

Sasha, when are you travelling for ET?, I hope that everyhting goes perfectly well and you come back PUPO with some more in the frezer, take great care.

Bluebell, I am sure that you will so much enjoy the 20 weeks scan, I am sure that your little fighter will be ok, enjoy it.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Evening all,

Just joining the others to wish Lentil good luck for Tuesday, have everything crossed for you, take it easy for these last couple of days.

Bloobs everything crossed for you too darling, am sure all will be well but I know you must be nervous. Sending you lots of love.

Just put a new pickie of Ollie up in the gallery (in the babies in their first year bit) if anyone fancies seeing how he is getting on.

Hope everyone is doing well this evening, We are off on holiday next weekend for a week, which I cant wait for.

Catch up more soon.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Holly, looks like you & I are going to be 2ww buddies. EC for me is tomorrow. All the best for Tuesday and please keep in touch. 

Pen, I hope you, Ollie & Dh have a fab holiday.

Bluesky, thinking of you. I know you're probably busy with hospital appointments and such. I hope your Dh doesn't have any bad side effects from the radiotheraphy.

Lentil, lovely to hear from you. You sound remarkably together for someone who is nearing the end of their 2ww. I hope its the best news on Tuesday.

Bloobs, thinking of you as always. I 'll be awaiting your news on Tuesday. 

Hi Skirtgirl, hope you are well.

Love to everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bonnie, poor Holly! 31 days of vomiting. Hopefully she won't have that even with a BFP. You need to get some sleep hun. Hope the little ones let you get a whole nights worth.

love,

Sasha xxx

p.s I can tell you're tired cause you called Bloobs 'Bluubs'    but well done for finding the time to come on FF and post.


----------



## Lentil

Thanks so much to you all for all your well wishes and roll on tomorrow now.....scared,nervous,excited,hopeful and all these at once!

B123 - your post made interesting reading and with valid points too. With our donors blood group being the same as mine does that not automatically mean that any children born of those eggs and DH's sperm will either have the donors blood group, which is the same as mine) or DH's blood group.....soryy if I am being thick here.... 

Bluebell - Good luck for Tuesdays scan.

Holly and sasha - Good luck for EC xxxx

L
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Lentil, I am scared,nervous,excited,hopeful and all these at once for you and with you !  Well done for keeping sane on your 2WW.  Wishing you all the best for testing tomorrow.  Will you do a home pee stick test or just wait for the blood test result ?

Sasha, let us know how EC goes.  I will be thinking of you loads.

Sorry no more personals for now - working at home today.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Lentil

Aww thanks Bluebell - I am too scared of HPT's as they have always only ever given me bad news so I will wait for the blood tests..is that   or what! lol  
xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

I did exactly the same this time round !  I had had misleading results from HPTs (e.g. a BFP when actually my levels were too low for it to be viable), so I wanted accuracy too and waited for the blood test ! It was really funny actually - DH and I went to a beautiful ruined castle by a river to make the phone call.  Just as he was about to dial up the hospital on his mobile I banged my head really hard on a low stone doorway in the castle. I had been feeling pretty calm and holding it all together but the pain of the 'head bang' kinda opened the floodgates and made me cry and then I just couldn't stop, so I was still in tears when he gave me the good news ! The lump was there for days !  
You are very brave and positive.   I have got absolutely everything crossed for you.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Lentil

That is such a lovely story. We have to wait for the clinic to call us after the blood test and that is always a stomach churning wait with knobs on.
I am trying to not think about it yet but its lurking in the background already! 
L
xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Bonnie - yes you are right about the getting too big for a good 'see all the baby' scan after 20 weeks. I am put off private scan clinics tho' after my horrible experience at a local one when we lost one of the twins.  I will eventually post the full story on Bumps and Babies.  Love to you and hope the house hunting is going well.
'Bluuuuuuubs' !!! x x x x


----------



## mini-me

Lentil - best of luck for tomorrow!    
Your decision to tell or not is a personal one.  We haven't told anyone (except here of course!) and DH does not want to tell.  I keep swinging between the two but actually leaning towards not telling at the moment, so you are not alone honey.  If we ever did tell, DS would be the first to know.  
My donor has the same blood group as me (AB+) and DH is O- so it's impossible for DS to have the same blood group as us - he is in fact B+ (getting the B from the donor and the recessive O from DH). 

Best wishes to Dawn ans Sasha for tx.    

Oh Bluuuuuuubs -  

Love to all,
mini-me
xxx
(PS Bluuuuuubs spell check came out as Blurbs!  Hope that makes you laugh      )


----------



## RSMUM

Lentil-best of luck!


----------



## Laura68

Lentil - good luck for tomorrow hun!!!  Everything crossed for you.  As everyone has said, choosing whether to tell or not is entirely personal and no-one here would judge whatever decision you or any of us make.  It's one little cell, in fact in the US I think they call it cell donation.  Anyhow, hoping for very happy news from you tomorrow!

Blubes good luck for your anomaly scan.  I know it's another nerve wracking moment for you but rememebr we're all going to be with you in spirit!  Hopefully you'll start to feel more confidant after this scan.  Give your little one a wave from us!

Sasha and Dawn   and luck to you both.
  
Hi mini me!  How is your DS?

Pen - ah how lovely, your first family holiday!  Is it UK or abroad?  Will check out the new photo of Ollie.

Hi to everyone else.

Laura xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Diva,

Fantastic news on your BFP!!! I can understand why your cautious. When you've been there before and not had a good outcome, somehow it makes it harder to believe that it will be any different this time around. I know you've heard this a lot but bleeding is more common with IVF pregnancies and some women pass clots and all (sorry if tmi) and still carry their babies to term. I know you will be taking one day at a time and I'll    that your little ones stay firmly put.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just a super duper quick post here
but a quiet congrats to DivaB, a ff of mine has twins on board and has been bleeding heavily with clots sending lots of    

and also lots of luck to Bloobs for her scan

and lentil for her test

Will try and log in tonight from bed, i have a lot of scarring on my ovary so may not be on 

love to all

~E~


----------



## bluebell

Diva, fantastic news  - a big fat positve, and what an amazing clutch you had in all !  I too can really relate to your caution.  Once bitten twice shy and all that, but as people say, every pregnancy is different.  With my pregnancy with DD I bled really heavily, red blood with clots, on and off from 6 until 12 weeks, but still carried her successfully to term (42 weeks !!).  We will all be thinking of you.   


Holly, sorry to hear about the scarring on your ovaries and I really hope that EC goes ahead successfully for you.  

Lovely Lentil - it goes without saying ! Good luck for today.     

Sasha, nearly time for you to jet off.  Will be with you in spirirt all the way.   

Pen, Ollie is a real sweetie.  Please can we have more pics ?

Love to everyone else,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## three_stars

Hello Ladies!

Did I say today was going to be a good day or what?  So far so good!   DIVA that is just fantastic news and well deserved after all your efforts. congrats and fingers crossed for the weeks to come.  Take it easy and also see if you should up your meds because of the bleeding?

Regarding the posts on epigenetics and Bionews I did write to them as well and have received a reply stating that she is not associated with PET in any way contrary to what she inferred.  And they will not change or remove the post as they say it is on their site as a comment article and she has the right to interpret postings from a website any way she likes!  I guess that includes out and out lies?? .  They did however invite anyone to join (free) and post replies to her article so I think that will be worth doing.  If she was not in positions and connections of some important influence I would not even waste one minute on this persons comments!!!  grrrrr!  I must say though that the extra reading about epigentics has been quite interesting and will repeat here that the website epigenome.eu was very interesting to read if anyone fancies a bit of a scientific read.

Also thanks Diva for making a big effort to recognize so many of our dear abroadies that might be reading but have not heard from for awhile.  I too hope all of you are doing well.  Especially thinking of Larkles today and hoping you are surviving everything.
Also Lexey, Ellejay, Jaydi, AM, skirtgirl, LML, bluesky, Mrs Bunny, Roze, SG, Bron,  and everyone else!

Holly_  Good luck for EC tomorrow.  I am being dense here but not sure about what that means that you have scarring on your ovaries so going to bed?  IS that because it is extra painful with all the stimming?  Hope yo will be ok and having GA for EC then.  Goodluck.

Will check tonight to see the rest of todays good news!
b


----------



## lovemylabrador

Morning all...

Just wanted to say  massive good luck to Lentil today - will be thinking of you whilst walking the labrador this morning!

Also to you Bluebell (bloobs/blurbs?!) for your 20 week scan!!! Looking forward to hearing about it later... 

Diva B - totally understand your caution, but very exciting to read of your BFP!!! Congratulations!! Glad you had a lovely time in California... keeping everything, EVERYTHING crossed for you xxx Agree with all that has been said... joined their organisation when I set out on this journey, then unjoined, as very unhappy with posts I had seen on here, and their network's attitude to tx abroad. Shame that an organisation one initially expects to be such a support, seems to alienate so many of the people they purport to represent/support. 

Sasha and Dawn - all the best for the upcoming treatments...

Pen Pos - have lovely hols with your family!

Best wishes to you all. 36 weeks tomorrow - sorry, never got round to that ticker! Told I am very 'neat' though don't feel it so much these days. Off to walk lovely lab on the beach... 

Hope you all have this sunshine, and that it's a good sign for a great news for Lentil and Bluebell today...

LML  xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Diva  I am so pleased you got a BFP!! Just hoping and praying the bleeding stops and your little embie(s) stay put!.

Holly Good luck tomorrow.

Lentil hope the news is good for you today.

Bluebell Hope all is well with the scan I am thinking of you.

LML  I cant believe you are 36 weeks!!! bet your bump is really cute. I know what you mean people keep expressing surprise how  small mine is but I feel like a whale.

Pen I hope you are having a fab holiday.

Laura how are you and your lovely girls??

I have been trying to do some christmas shopping but ended up getting a bit dizzy so consoled myself with a bacon buttie and donut to make up for the lack of presents. You would think the shops would have made a bit of an efort to get everything out it is the begining of october for goodness sake!!!


----------



## lovemylabrador

Skirtgirl - your Christmas shopping efforts made me laugh - have also been trying to get organised. The sales lady in M&S said I was very organised when I bought my Christmas cards last week, and that they'd had a run of pg ladies in all due mid November like me, and figured out it was all down to Valentines day... if only she knew how UNromantic it all was for us!! Made me smile to myself though...


----------



## Lentil

Thank you all so so so much,

          

so chuffed but scared too as have AF pains xxxxx


----------



## three_stars

OMG OMG OMG OMG  

BFP for  LENTIL!!    FABULOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## Skirtgirl

Lentil
               

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovemylabrador

Lentil - WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

     

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! So thrilled for you!!!!!!!! 

Was also extremely nervous in the early days, had lots of niggly aches and pains in early weeks.... and here I am with only 4 wks to go, so hope that reassures a little...

LML xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Lentil - congratulations!!!!!!!  So pleased for you.  AF pains - keep an eye on them, but probably just your embies burrowing in deeper.  Enjoy this special day hon.  Oh, and here's a few bananas  etc for you:
                 

Diva - so so happy for your news.  Have pmd you.  THere aren't enough dancing bananas in the world to celebrate your news.  Great bloods hon, fingers crossed the bleeding stops.  You know I had it too, and all was fine.  Maybe it's your embie dividing like mine was!!!!
                                               

LML - congrats!!!  I had my girls at 36 weeks, that's how close you are to being a mummy!  37 weeks is officially full term.  Are you really excited?  It doesn't seem like 5 minutes ago you were posting your BFP.  

Hope all this lovely baby dust extends to our lovely Sasha, Dawn and Leslie too.

Blubes fingers crossed for good news from you too.

Laura xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh what a wonderful afternoon!  I have just logged on not only to see Lentil's BFP but DivaB quietly posting too! How absolutely chuffed I am for both of you.

Lentil AF pains are quite normal probably just your little one snuggling in good and tight and DivaB hopefully your bleeding is the same thing I know a lot of the girls have had similar.

All we need now is good news from Bluebell and this days sunshine will be reflected with the news.

Am smiling from ear to ear so so thrilled for you.

LML gosh where did that time go! I had Ollie at 33 weeks as you know so you could be a mummy any day now. 

Skirtgirl holidays are next week honey but cant wait. Glad to hear you are doing well and getting organised.

Right, time to unlease the bananas


                                

Sasha hope all is going well for you today!

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooo and yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for Lentil !!

I am so happy for you !!

Here is the biggest pile of happy dancing bits for you and for Diva too..

                                  

Loads of love to you all.

Lentil, I am sure your AF pains are just implantation pains - so many people seem to have them.

What a great day !!

....and good news from me too.  All was perfect on our 20 week anomaly scan, and our little fighter was looking great !  We were so relieved and happy. I still feel really sad when I see her little sister next to her, but when all this anxiety passes we will find a way to say goodbye to her properly.

Love to you all.
What an amazing day !

Let's make it continue for Sasha and Dawn too  
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Bloobs what wonderful news although how sad to see you talk of her sister. Selfishly I have to say reading that breaks my heart  and I have tears pooring down my face right now. It must be so difficult for you to deal with. I am in awe of your strength.

I really really pleased to hear your surviving little one is in such wonderful shape and thriving, I hope you are feeling a little more reassurance now and can enjoy your pregnancy a bit more.

Sending you tons of hugs.

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Oh Pen didn't want to make anyone cry !     So lovely of you to be so thoughtful.  It is really sad but we are so lucky to (so far) still have our little survivor.
Love and hugs to you,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

what wonderful news on the thread today 

Lentil, many many congratulations on your 
wonderful wonderful news 

Bluebell wonderful news on your scan so happy for you, tinged with a little sadness for her sister

DivaB hope the bleeding is easing sweetheart

Sasha and dawn sending lots of       to you both

Bonnie in response to your question, last tx because of the scarring to my ovary  EC is really painful 
this time around hasnt been so bad as last have been in bed all afternoon up to cook dinner then lying down for the evening

good day here 6 eggs from 6 follies 2 are immature though so its prob down to 4 but its more than we dreamed of so happy days 

~E~


----------



## bluebell

Oh Holly that is FANTASTIC news !!!  Well done !  Please keep us posted with your number of embies and ET date !  Yippeeeeeee, like we have all said, what a day !!         
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Wow is this the best day we have ever had??        

Bluebell so pleased for you that all was well at the scan. It must be so sad to be able to see your other little one and have no idea how you cope with that. You are one very strong Lady. What is next for you?

Holly great news! fingers crossed for some great fertilization going on with your eggies and hope you are not in too much pain now.


----------



## bluesky3443

Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ladies what a great day this has been,

Lentil and DivaB congratulations to both, execellent excellent news                

Holly excellent news about your EC, you'll see how those embies will fertilised and go a long way to get you your precious BFP. 
Sending baby dust for Holly and Sasha


----------



## Sasha B

Lentil,

Fab news!!!           So pleased for you. It is normal to have AF like pains in early pregnancy. I wish you a happy and healthy 8 months ahead and hopefully I won't be too far behind you.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Similarly congrats to Lentil and Diva B on their news!
Heres some more potassium laden bananas   (oops!)             

Also to Bluebell for the scan results. As others have said you are one brave lady. A little sadness here too from me. 

Thinking also of Sasha and Dawn and keeping everything crossed!

lots of love,


roze xxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Bluebell, I forgot to congratulate on the result of your 20 weeks scan, well done for your little fighter, I am so pleased for you and ofcourse you desrve to be happy, we all understand how heart breaking must be for you to see your other daughter though. You are right, when the moment is right you will do what is needed, for the time being be happy.


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Bluesky !!


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

Just about to do my last bits of packing but wanted to update you all before I left. I had 7 mature eggs collected yesterday and today there are 6 good quality embryos. I'm    that all six will continue well until ET. I won't have internet access in Brno (I'll miss my friends on FF) so I'll let you know how it all went when I get back next Monday. 

Holly, fantastic news on your 6 eggs! Well done for getting through EC. I hope you can rest up now.

Lentil, Holly & I would so love to join you in the next few weeks. Take care of yourself and your lovely embies.

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Good luck Sasha ... we'll all be thinking of you.  6 embies is great !!  So pleased for you.  Go for it girl !!        
Bluebell xxx
PS There's free internet access for women at the internet cafe on the second to top floor in the shoppping complex that has the Tesco Metro at the bottom (ie not the big Tesco behind the station but the little one in the centre of the old town).  It's a huge, dark cavernous place (the cafe !) - you can't miss it !!  It's full of male nerds and the free access for women is coz they want to get more female custom !


----------



## lovemylabrador

Bluebell - congrats on your 20 week scan!!! So sorry its tinged with sadness, but I hope you are able to face the rest of your pregnancy with more confidence. 

Sasha - best of luck for your treatment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Night night all...

LML  xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Sasha that is great news!!! good luck for transfer.


----------



## shadowseeker

Lentil,  congratulations on your BFP            we are sooooooooo peased for you, now take good care of yourself.

Also Lexey has asked me to send you her famous         to you as she cant get on line at the moment.

Well we are back from Egypt now totally relaxed and feel ready to start (hopefully) making our plans for our next cycle next year.
We had an amazing time, Steve even got me to go quad biking across the desert    but i did manage it     . I am just finding it really hard to get used to this cold weather      

I haven't had chance to read through everything yet so sorry if i have missed something important.

Hi to everyone and good luck to all

San


----------



## Laura68

Just a quick fly by to say huge congrats to Blubes for a positive 20 week scan.  Great news.  Very sad too, to read about her little sister.  Don't know why, seems v dumb now, but I never thought you would still be able to see her.... of course you can and it must be heartbreaking.  So pleased your little one is a big strong fighter.

Sasha good luck!!!! Will be thinking of you and willing you on to a nice BFP!

Welcome back S and S.

Laura x


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Laura for your kind words.

I have finally got round to posting (on Bumps and Babies) the full story of what happened when we lost our twin. Here is the link for anyone who wants to read it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171937.150

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Sasha, thinking of you in Brno and wishing you all the very best for you and your 6 lovely embies    

Bloobs xxxxxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Sasha, great news about the number of embies, girl you are going to be very lucky I know it. Wishing you the best for ET and returning PUPO


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all,

Sasha, hope all is well with you and transfer was successful. Sending you lots of    and   

Bloobs, how brave of you to write up your experiences on bumps and babies which I have just read. I am so shocked by how your clinic behaved!  I really don't know who you can report them to but totally agreed that something should be done. I hope you manage to find a way to get this appauling treatment acknowledged. It was so sad to read your post and you were so brave to write it up, I hope it will help others if ever they have to face this awful situation as you have. You are such an inspiration to us all.  I am so pleased that everything is going well with your surviving little girl, she is a little fighter and will be absolutely fine I am sure.

Dawn hope all is well with you? Let us know how you are getting on if you can?

Welcome back San and Steve.

Lexey we miss you, hurry back.

Love to everyone else, we are doing well, Ollie has his check up at hospital today so hope that will all go well. I think he is doing ok although he still is very windy and we struglle to get it up a lot of the time, Infcol is hlping!

Bloobs, just for you have posted another picture in the gallery   Thanks to everyone for your lovely comments on him, he is a little smasher  

Pen
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi abroadies!

Sasha_  thinking of you and hope all is going well.  
bluebell_   sending you more   here as well

Pen_  hope Ollie's checkup is going well today.  Infacol is a lifesaver_  worked for us far better then anything else I ever tried.  

Lentil and Diva-  hope our newly pg ladies are enjoying floating on clouds and you are feeling well.

Bonnie


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi abroadies

I'm still reading every day...can't post from the office.

Sasha hope all goes very well!

bluebell i was reading your post ....you are incredible!!

Lentil and Diva congrats!!!

Pen i hope all is well with Ollie.

I've reached another milestone am 24 weeks now and was told that baby is now viable. we've not bought a single thing...I'm going to start to panic in a few weeks time.

love to all xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,
Just popped in to find out how our new BFPs are ?  Diva, has the bleeding stopped ?  Lentil, is all well with you ? - you have gone quiet !  
Love to everyone on this gorgeous sunny day !
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say

Bluebell lovely to hear about your scan news 

and wondered if anyone had heard anything from Sasha  and Dawn 

thinking of them both

is anyone else in tx if so lots of luck and love to all whatever stage you are at 

~E~


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Holly,
How are you coping on the 2WW ?  Not too long for you now.

Yes I have heard from Sasha and it is all good news, but she will post more when she gets back.

Loads of love,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Bluebell

thanks hun, so long as its good news, cant wait to hear her news 

all ok here not gone too mad yeT     theres time yet though

normally ok the first week the 2nd week i go a bit   


E


----------



## Newday

I have been offered a three day embryo transfer do you think these will be OK instead of blasts?
dawn


----------



## LEXEY

guess whos back     
wow and wot fantasic news to come back 2
LENTIL       
BLOOBS delighted    
DIVA its not very often but am stuck 4 words huge huge congrads     
    
HOLLY n DAWN i wish you both all the luck in the world   
PENthankyou LOVE TO YOU AND OLLI sorry its a bit though but if ever you need me im here   
CAT thinkin off you  
MRS BUNNY hope things are ok  
ALMAMAY JD LOVE 2 you both 
LARKELS yayyyyyyyyy i can now add you  hang in there sometimes though times last longer than we ever think is poss  but remember your not alone  keep strong   
LAURA LOVE TO YOU AND THE GIRLS THANKYOU HUN   
BONNIE love to you and the fam hows the house huntin goin 
LES  Am here when your ready   
RSMUM THANKYOU thinkin off you 2 hun 
CRUSOE MINI THINKIN OFF YOU BOTH   
LML HOPE THINGS ARE GOIN WELL   
KATH you to hun not long now eh   
BLUESKY SO HAPPY things sound good your end i think off you often   
BRON     
SANnSTEVE thankyou so much 4 keepin me filled in  looks like your        was just wot you needed  at least i can keep in touch now  thankyou again  and love nhugs to you both  ok just to fill you in  as san told you my pc went awal  so iv been off line me mums just bought me a new 1 for xmas  i never thought id miss a pc soo much but there you go  
anyway all that now in the past  am back so i can now keep up    love to every1  a very happy lexey       
well done girls    ps thank you all for the pms i will reply asap xxxx


----------



## Lentil

Hey ladies - yup still floating on clouds here!! metallic taste, sore boobs, one bout of ms on a train and loving every second!!!! 

I have been away wit DH for a few days chilling in London and Manchester!! 

L
xxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello everyone, just a quickie!

Great to see you back Lexey!!!!! 

Dawn - I got my BFP with day 3 embies.... GOOD LUCK! xxx

Has anyone heard from Larkles - been thinking of her, haven't seen anything for ages...

LML  xxx


----------



## bluebell

Dawn, my DD was a 3-day ET.  Also, IVI Barcelona generally only do 3-day ETs and their success rate is just as good as Reprofit.  Wishing you all the very best            Will be thinking of you.

Lexey - we missed you !!!  Hope your computer is fully fixed now !!

Lentil, enjoy every minute on that cloud !!  

Sasha, hope you have a safe journey home.

Holly hope is your 2WW is still bearable.

Roze and LML, you are both getting there fast now !  Looking forward to more babies coming soon !

Tinklebunny, congrats for getting to 24 weeks.  Every hurdle reached is a relief isn't it ?  I feel like I am on a very slow treadmill plodding towards when my baby will be viable if I went into prem labour !  I am 21 weeks on Weds.

I have another scan on Weds - they are still scanning me weekly at the mo.  Each week seems to take forever.

Love to everyone,
Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bluebell  good luck for wednesday. 21 weeks is such an achievment although it hasn't been an easy ride for you I know. Hopefully the weeks will start picking up speed for you soon.

Lentil  so glad you are getting a few symptoms, it reassures you a bit doesn't it? Glad you had a good weekend.

Dawn I got my bfp on day 3 frosties, I would trust the clinic to do what they think is best.

Hi to LML.Lexey,Holly Bonnie,Tink, Laura and San and Steve and everyone else I have forgotton.

We had a lovely weekend away just dh and myself am exhuasted now. Poor ds was poorly on friday perked up over the weekend and is worse today, must be something I am doing!! must send for my mum as she seems  to be able to make him well.


----------



## Newday

Thanks everyone for encouragement just got it into my head that blasts were best. having said that my first go was 3 day and i got to 10 weeks
dawn


----------



## bluebell

Wishing you all the best Dawn and hope it's not too cold in Brno !  Good luck for a nice snuggling in session by your little embies.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Newday

Hi I won't be going to brno I'm going to pargue well should of been had lining scan this morning day 14 it's the worst it's every been 4mm! Have emailed gennett for advice I know they transfer up to day 23 so could go next week of course back at school then!!

Or may have to postpone again
Not much of a secret cycle is it
Dawn


----------



## bluebell

So sorry to hear you are having more hassle Dawn.  Hope you get the answers you need and good luck.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Newday

Had to cancel this cycle so more expense as I will need another intralipid! and cancelled flights etc...

Does anyone know what I should do? Should I stop estofem immediately or carry on? Can I go on next period?
dawn


----------



## bluebell

OMG Dawn I am so very very sorry.  You must be so *********ed off    I wish I could do more to help but I am sorry I don't know what to suggest.  My only suggestions (not very good ones) are: ask Ruth on ask a nurse, and/or keep taking your meds until you are really certain and have all the advice you need to make the definite decision to cancel the cycle - it all seems a bit rushed.  Re cancelled flights, even tho I presume it is a budget airline you have booked with they may let you put your flight booking on hold if you phone them and plead special circumstances, ie you can't change your booking as you don't know the dates yet, but they might let you freeze your booking until you do know - you could lay on thick the sob sotry of the frustrating medical treatment cancellation and they might be sympathetic and jsut let you pay the normal change of booking fee once you know the dates.
Sorry not to have been more help.
    
Bluebell xxx


----------



## LEXEY

DAWN AM SO SO SORRY    
3 STEPS 4WARD 2 STEPS BACK  WHY IS IT SO HARD ? 
I REALLY FEEL FOR YOU 
CANT REALLY GIVE YOU MUCH ADVICE OTHER THAN WHEN I HAD MY NEG  I RIPPED THEM OFF  AS FAST AS I COULD I DIDNT EVEN ASK  
I HOPE YOUR OK HANG IN THERE


----------



## Skirtgirl

Dawn I am so sorry that you have had to cancel. I know it doesn't seem like it is for the best right now but I am sure it is.  I had to cancel a tmt due to bleeding and por lining, they bought me out of that on and straight into the next I was about 3 weeks behind in the end. The next cycle was text book and got me my bfp.

How long do the intralipids last in the body?


----------



## Newday

they have told me I need to take utogesten for 10 days to keep period regular
Dawn


----------



## Ruth

Hi Dawn,

So sorry to hear your sad news.

Yes taking Utrogestan along with the Oestrogen for 10 days and then stopping both should ensure you get a period and then can restart. What dose of Oestrogen have you been on??

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## bluesky3443

Dawn, I am so sad to hear the news of having to cancel your cycle, I am sure that you are well p*** off but as Skirtgirl said, next cycle will go as text book and you will get your BFP.

Thinking of you


----------



## Newday

I've been on 6mg

It's not been this bad before just one of those things I guess
dawn


----------



## lovemylabrador

Dawn,

So sorry to hear of this setback for you -  

Hoping it all works out very soon... 

LML  xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Dawn,

I can't believe this is happening to you. I am so sorry   . I know its no consolation but hopefully the delay will be a matter of days or 1 or 2 weeks. I spoke to Stepan about this subject of 3 vs 5 dt and he said from all the studies, there is very little to suggest that there is a great deal of difference in success rates between the two. In fact he seemed to imply that a 3dt is better as the embies are inside you rather than in a cultivating dish. He also said that Reprofit have seen as much success with 3 as with 5 dt. I hope that is some encouragement to you and that you are able to get things arranged with school asap. Can you not ask your GP to sign you off for a gyne procedure, maybe in relation to "on-going" investigations.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to let you know that I had 2 compacting morulas and 1 8 cell put back, all grade 1 (3dt). ET was the anniversary of my m/c last year but thankfully I did not know it was going to happen until I got to the clinic for my appointment with Stepan. I was shocked at first when he said he wanted to do a 3dt as I have only ever had 5 at Reprofit but when he explained to me that he was very optimistic for this cycle and thought a 3dt would be preferable, in they went! I even have two frosties, which I have never had at Reprofit before! Now the 2ww begins. Apologies if logic, reason and sanity go out the window from this point on. 

I had my first panic of the 2ww. Sorry if tmi...I normally insert the cyclogest lying down and they seem to go in and stay in but yesterday at the airport I had to do it standing up for obvious reasons. Well I pushed it in and when when I checked it had slid all the way out again (without my feeling it). This happened a second time as well. Needless to say the third time I was quite forceful and it stayed, but it really unnerved me. It got me thinking if this had happened before and I just hadn't realized and then I stared worrying that there wasn't enough progesterone in my system. Has anyone used cyclogetst? Do you know how long it takes to absorb?

Love to everyone. I have a mountain of washing to get through but will try and do personals when things settle down a bit.
love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Sasha I am sooooooooooooo happy for you that you had such a successful ET and I have such a good feeling for you this time.          I am sure the Cyclogest incident won't matter as you will have had plenty in your system already and shoved them back up anyway once you found out they had popped out.  Nevertheless for you own peace of mind I would "Ask a nurse" on here, and also ask the clinic what they suggest.
I will be here for you all the way.  It already feels like such a different 2WW to your last one !
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks hun, you will have to be my voice of reason as I have clearly lost it already


----------



## Ratty1

Hi

Sorry to butt in but wanted to comment to Sasha on cyclogest (I am on the irema thread about to have first attempt at donated eggs).  My UK clinic prescribe cyclogest. It takes about 20 minutes for your body to absorb what it needs. It is best to do it lying down and wait for the 20 minutes before standing up so that it doesn't slide out. The bit that slides out is the waxing coating of the pessary and what your body doesn't absorb - to be honest I think they should be smaller as most will slide out!  Going forward try and lie down for the 20 minutes (obviously very difficult in an airport!).  Be warned - as lots will slide out it can and will make a mess of your undies   It will wash out though! 

Good luck with your precious cargo!

Rachel


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Rachel. Wishing you all the very best for your cycle too. xxx

The wonderful Ruth has also put my mind at rest as well with regards to the whole cyclogest issue. I guess I just want to make sure that I am doing everything to give these embies the best opportunity.

Dawn, just another thought for you...this time Stepan had me take 1 estrofem vaginally from day 6 plus the three I take through out the day. My lining is normally 8 to 10mm but I was amazed that taking that one estrofem vaginally bumped it up to 12mm! Maybe something to discuss with Gennet. 

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hi Sasha,

Congratulations on your grade 1 embies AND frosties - wow!!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!!!!!

LML xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Sasha congratulations!!! it all sounds very positive to me, and you have frosties. Now all you have to do is chill out for 2 weeks!! easier said than done though isn't it?


----------



## Newday

sasha I am so pleased that everything has gone well. 
Love dawn


----------



## bluesky3443

Sasha, I am so pleased that you are back and everything has gone so well, you 'll see how you get a BFP, now do a bit of rest but not too much, you need to keep the blood flow to your uterus, but take it very easy emotionally and dont get upset for anyhting.

I was told by IVI, that cyclogest wass absorbed by our body very quickly ( at matter of only minutes) and that what the body expulse is the glycerine. I am sure that you are doing fine now, just take your time.

Good vibes sending over your way


----------



## LEXEY

SASHA welcome to the madness off the


----------



## LEXEY

sorry hun hit the wrong key b4 id finished  wishing you all the luck in the world take things easy


----------



## roze

Re cyclogest; I always insisting on using the back door at airports and restaurants ( inc some very nice restaurants indeed in between courses)  despite some clinics not approving but its a UK product so not all overseas clinics are familiar with its properties. 
Utrogestan isn't as easily absorbed this way but for a range of practical applications you can't beat Cyclogest.  Fortunately I got the prescription from the Birth Company as otherwise hard to get.
As you can see I have no shame and am getting worse. I hope its the hormones and I'm not turning into the rude Gran in Catherine Tate....

Sasha, best of luck with the next 10-12 days. I know they will be torture regardless but you have had a good run of things going right already  here and have the best chance. Uniquely for me the last tx preparation gave me a really good lining too- almost unheard of as over 9mm a week or so before transfer and around 12-13 on day of tx. They were so worried about multiples they suggested they transfer 2, but of course I  insisted on 3. Prior to that my lining just about reached 7mm.  I hope that this is as fortuitous for you as it was for me. 

Dawn, I am so sorry to hear your news. You must be so disappointed. I recall the same in 2006 when my tx  kept being postponed for 7 months due first to cysts and then poor response to estraderm. My frostie cycles were delayed for almost 9 months as my lining would not respond at all and I kept waiting for a period which never arrived . In both instances I never thought I'd get to first base and felt very demoralised. 
If I were you I would just go back as the treatment requires even within term time. My DH is now a teacher and from what I can gather, schools just get on and cope with supply teachers. Think about you and your needs ,not the school- they will survive and get on with it. The advice about getting signed off for gynae sounds a good plan.

all the best to everyone,

roze


----------



## Skirtgirl

Roze thanks for the pm tried to mail you back but you inbox is full. hope you and your lo are ok today.


----------



## bluebell

I hope you washed your hands Roze !!    

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Roze, 

Thank you! Your post about cyclogest bought tears to my eyes from   . Having met you, it is really very hard for me to picture you shoving cyclogest up your back passage in the ladies toilets at a posh restaurant. The things we do to get pregnant  . I might have to do the same thing when I go back to work next week and I'll try not to laugh out loud while I do it, though I'm sure your words on the virtues of cyclogest will bring a smile to my face.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Lentil

bluebell said:


> I hope you washed your hands Roze !!
> 
> Bluebell xxxxx


     
xxxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi Roze thanks for that I am going to do that. I am an Assistant principal and so feel I must set an example but as this is the last go will take the time. They want me to go on patches this time too
dawn


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,
Just to let you know my scan today went fine but they are still classifying me as high risk so I am still anxious and wish time would just speed up !  Next scan in 2 weeks.
Love to everyone,
More personals later. 
Blooobs xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Glad the scan went well today Bluebell. Are you still high risk because of what happened or because of something they have seen?


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Skirtgirl - it is because of what happened.  He (consultant) said "We still need to keep a close eye on this baby"

Love to all, and special hugs to Sasha on her 2WW, to Dawn (let us know how you get on), and to Lentil.

Love Bloobs xxx


----------



## Lentil

Bloobs -I am so pleased you had another good scan. I hope 2 weeks pass with the speed you want them to.      
L
xxxxx


----------



## Newday

RSMUM want to send you a PM but your box is FULL
Dawn


----------



## Skirtgirl

Diva    great news  that your levels have gone up and the bleeding has stopped!!  I know what you mean about MS as well, I didn't get it but wished I had just so I could feel something was going on. When do you have a scan?

Sasha and Holly how are you doing on the 2ww? I think they get harder the more you do.


----------



## Lentil

Diva - Fab news hon!!! My bleed also stopped and I am waiting for 1st scan on 30th rather than bloods althoigh clinic offered the option if I wanted to. I do feel pg now so I hope thats good and all will be OK. Hav you had 1st scan yet xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Diva, it's lovely to hear from you. I'm glad the bleeding has stopped. It is so scary when it happens even though it is quite common.

Lentil, I hope your bleeding has stopped and that you fell more re-assured about things.

Dawn, have you been able to make a plan with Gennet yet for when you can have this FET? Thinking of you.

I'm in bed today, with a cold and sore throat and feeling increasingly like any chances of this cycle working are now diminishing. I have NO symptoms, not even sore boobs. It just feels like there is nothing there anymore. The first five days or so I know they are getting ready to snuggle in but now its either a case of one or two have implanted or they have all perished. Not sure I can face going back to work with a BFN. One of my colleagues is pregnant so there is a lot of baby chat going on. Why does it have to be so hard? Sorry, I don't mean to put a downer on our thread, but I am struggling a bit today.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Lentil

Sasha           and       coming your way. Chill in bed and spoil you xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Sasha      Hang in there lovely.  I never had any symptoms either, and even with my BFNs I had the same mini-bleeds as I had when I got BFPs so even the implantation bleeds were misleading.  I completely relate to that empty feeling. I will call you today if that's OK as we are at home and I'm not working today.

Diva and Holly .... I am soooooooo sorry I didn't mention you in my posts yesterday.   I am sure my brain has dissolved at the moment.  Love to you both, and glad the bleeding has stopped for you to Diva.  It is sooooooo common ( I don't mean common' as in 'Chav' !  ).
Holly, please keep us posted as to how you are getting on.

Lentil, I am so chuffed for you to and what amazing willpower to hold off until the scan.  You are one strong lady.    

Dawn, hope you are getting some answers and a new protocol to suit.    

As for me, I had a nice long chat with my consultant this morning (I had phoned in as I was really worried about something on scan yesterday) and he was very reassuring, so I feel a tiny tad more relaxed.

Love to all,
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Newday

sasha sorry you are not feeling very positive hang in there. Bluebell I am pleased that you feel a bit more reassured. I have had my stepdaughter her son 18 months here for the last 4 days rtaking her home today. She is expecting at the end of November.

Well Gennett have said next month i have to have pacthes as well but I dropped about the cyst in my cervix and now they are concerned. It has been there for about 2 years Stepan and my Con here said nothing to worry about it's about 16mm has been all along and in the cervix not the womb. But they said it could be funtioning whatever, that means so I have asked if they want me to have bloods done to check for anyhting.

So will have to wait and see what they say
dawn


----------



## crusoe

Sasha - I just wanted to send you a hug and to remind you symptoms or lack of them means nothing at all and also that the only time I ever achieved a glorious BFP was when I had the most horrendous cold and sore throat during the 2ww. I was so sure all was lost but it wasn't.....
Chill in bed, get yourself well and remember you have done all you can to make this work. Praying for a BFP for you.
Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Dawn  good news you can start again next month, I think it is best to get every little possible niggle sorted out though first as who can tell what will affect a cycle??

Sasha  hope your cold gets better soon, the only thing you can do is rest and keep your temp down.  I also didn't feel pg through my 2ww and even forgot about the whole thing some days! Day before OTD I felt so bouncey and well I 'knew' I was heading for a BFN so put off testing for a day so as not to spoil the childrens birthday. I was totally gobsmacked when I got the call to say bfp. I didn't get any pg symptoms really in the first tri either. So dont give up hope just hang on in there and hopefully test day will be here soon.

Diva I know what you mean about not letting yourself have those thoughts! I am still abit like that even now, I am mtrying to believe though or else this pg will be over and I wont have had a chance to enjoy it.

Lentil  I think it is good to wait for that first scan, how many weeks will you be? I was 8 weeks, I couldn't manage all those early trips and the 'will I wont I see a hb. I figured by 8 weeks it would be quite clear cut, and in the mean time I could live in my happy bubble!

Bloobs


----------



## Lentil

Hey Skirtgirl - my calcs point to 6 weeks 2days which is still early I think but that was when the clinic said to go for scan. I just hope we see a hb (or two) and that all is OK. Its like the 2ww all over again but not quite aqs


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all,

Dawn, thinking of you and hoping you get to move on to tx soon...

Bluebell - great to hear about another good scan, and that you are feeling relaxed. It was about the same stage you are at now that I started to have more faith that it would work out...

Sasha - sorry you are feeling a bit down about your prospects - not surprising when you have a stinky cold! Take care of yourself, hope cold passes soon, and lets you feel a bit more positive... Can't say I felt any classic signs of a BFP in the first couple of weeks either...

Diva - so pleased everything is going well... 

Best wishes to everyone. Sofa is calling for an afternoon snooze!!

LML xxx


----------



## safarigirl

sasha, the week wait is never easy, and of course symptom spotting becomes heightened - i think that it is actually quite difficult to get symptoms so early, and alot is the effect of drugs ... so i really really really wouldnt worry about "lack" of symptoms, as always I quote earthekitt who thought it hadnt worked, and we all know the bundle she was carrying at the time, i had no symptoms whatsover with my little one, and also thought it hadnt worked - unfortunately they mean nothing (!!!!( - i am sure wombwithoutaview has written something on this ...
so snuggle down, positive thoughts to those embies, and remember you have absolutely every chance that this will work.
luck and positive energy to you ...

dawn thinking of you and hoping that your cycle will be soon ...


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks so much ladies for all your kind words of support. It really means a lot especially when you go through something like this alone. Its reassuring to know that there are lots of you who didn't have symptoms. I have spent the day in bed and feel a bit better for it too. Thank you again   .

Safarigirl, lovely to hear from you.

Dawn, I hope you are able to get bloods done asap and that Gennet will be happy to proceed.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

I have been reading but have been tooing and froing between places or been sick and before anyone asks i think it was a virus but it was horrendous sick more than 20 times and had to have some anti emetics to stop it, i am sure that GP's are oblivious to the process of TX 

Feeling all better now though, like sasha i am symptomless and at times actually question whether anything was actually put in, of course we know it was but i am that symptom free i do ask myself  

anyway

Bluebell, pleased you had a good scan yesterday and the cons has put your mind at rest heres to the next milestone in 2 wks
Sasha hold on in there sweetheart  

Safarigirl, lovely to see you posting hun, lovely to read your 2ww experience it certainly made me feel a little better and hope it has Sasha too!

Lexey how r u doing hun

Pen how r u and little man

Dawn everything crossed for next month

Lentil not long until your scan but long enough hey, with DS i had a reassurance scan at 6w exactly and no hb but saw one at 6w4 hoping and praying that you have a healthy one or perhaps 2!

DivaB lovely to see your bleeding has stopped

Skirtgirl, LML and anyone i missed 

love to all

~E~


----------



## bluebell

Poor you Holly - that sounds like a real puke-athon !  Hope you are feeling better now.  Take it easy - not long to go now !       
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## LEXEY

hi every1   
just to let you know am reading from the side line 
but thinkin off you all hoping my nanas will soon be back in action   
take care x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

morning ladies I'm working from home today so able to post.

Sasha, Holly and Lirac do the clinics measure your progesterone every other day? you know that your level has to be above 40, sorry to be a downer but I'm the kind of pro active person i need to feel that I'm doing everything that is necessary. my clinic measured my oestrogen and progesterone on such a regular basis and i was on high doses...without being diagnosed as having a problem. i was on oestrogen tablets and patches as well as at times two gestone injections.

only mentioning as at times it makes you feel so much better just to have a hand in and to be monitoring. i met a fellow FF who went to Penny for treatment and her clinic in Holland didn't do the blood tests, she got her BFP but her progesterone level was 10 and she was told by Penny if they didn't get it up that she would not maintain her pregnancy they pumped her full of progesterone to try and save the baby and it worked...quoting her words they shoved progesterone in every orifice on top of an injection.

wishing all the other ladies well xxx


----------



## Lentil

Happy Friday everyone,
Lirac - Good Luck woth this cycle honey. IB are so fab I am   that you get your BFP this tx xxxxx
Holly -      poor you honey. How exciting 4 days left to OTD...Hows the 2ww gone?
xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi All,

Tinkle bunny, No, Reprofit doesn't require it and my cons says that the progesterone stays in your blood for such a short time that tests aren't always accurate. Having said that though, I personally believe that sometimes low progesterone levels can lead to m/c (I often wonder whether that is what happened to me last year). I'm not sure you'll be able to get tested on the NHS but you can get it done privately just to put you mind at rest.

Holly, hang in there my love   . I know every day seems like a lifetime.

Lirac, wow, great news that your donor is ahead of schedule. All the very best for EC & ET.

Lexey, lovely to hear from you. Hope all is more settled with you.

Hi Lentil, Bloobs, Bonnie, Dawn, Pen, Diva, Skirtgirl & anyone I might have missed.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Sasha I'm 25 weeks pregnant now...near enough swear by the progesterone and oestrogen doses i was given at the start...was suggesting that you guys keep an eye on yours.

i was sneaky and got the surgery to write out a few blood test forms, then went to an NHS hospital in London and personally phoned the lab for my results...am so sure that the extra dose helped me. i did however stop all meds at 8 weeks..that is the time you would have had your second period...if i make sense.

so strange how clinics differ, must say i did find that you had to do a comparative research and decide on what meds you want to take..as with most clinics they just use a set protocol and i can't believe there are two bodies/systems that are the same and that will respond the same to similar drugs.


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Tinkle bunny, sorry for getting the wrong end of the stick. I blame it on 2ww mush brain  . I agree with you. I will get my progesterone levels checked (I am currently on 3 x 400mg cyclogest). Pieces of information like this can make all the difference and its so important that we share them with each other. I can't beiieve you are 25 weeks already!!! Other people's pregnancies always seem to fly by.

Thanks again,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone

Just a quickie from me as I have just got back from our weeks holiday which didnt go particularly well - note to self, dont attempt to take a 13 week old baby on holiday again - so wanted to say a quick hello.

Sasha, everything crossed for you dont let the 2ww drive you too nuts, ad Bloobs was desperate to see your news and am delighted all is going well still, sending you both lots of love.

Dawn so sorry things have gone pear shaped for you again  

No time to catch up with everyone I'm afraid but will post again soon, we are all fine if not very tired.

Love and hugs to you all

Pen 
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hi - just popped in to see how you all are..did you all remember to put the clocks back? 


Lirac - so sorry your FET was canceled - but all the very, very best of luck for the next one -      

Holly - so sorry tor read you've been sick - just wanted to send you loads of positive vibes - I think you must be testing soon   

Sasha - I hope you are feeling a little better - the 2ww is certainly no walk in teh park is it? Hang in there hun xx     

Talking about Progesterone - I've always taken Gestone injections ( but never supplemented it with the pessaries ) - like you Tinklebunny, never been tested but as Sasha says it does seem to make sense to me that low Prog could cause a problem. The Gestone injections are a pain in the      - not least cos they really are    but also I've never been able to do them myself and always had to rely on the local GP surgery and/or friends...but it's very interesting what Penny said..

Dawn - so sorry you've hit yet another hurdle - hang in there

Safarigirl - wow! How are you doing? Lovely to hear from you. 

And Crusoe -    LOVE the new profile pic

Bloobs - it must have been sooo tough for you to write you story..horrified to read what happened..sending you massive hugs and wish I could be there with you to help these long days pass - glad your little one's wriggling about more now  

I had to delete loads of messages from my in-box and it was really emotional, reading all the lovely, supportive messages over the years and re-living all my FF adventures.. 

ooh..Pen - sorry to hear your holiday was tough going - how's your lovely little one though?

Huge hugs to you all,I keep trying to post and then something happens..so, many apologies to those I've not mentioned especially the ladies with bumps ( nearly wrote "bums " ) ... MASSIVE DANCING BANANAS to you all !      

     to all those on the dreaded 2ww or about to start tx..

lol

D X


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in before I start work to send positive vibes to our lovely 2WWers, Holly and Sasha                  
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## LEXEY

HOLLY ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD FOR 2 MO HUN     
SASHA  GET READY HUN YOUR NEXT  GOOD LUCK TO YOU TO  WISHING YOU BOTH A


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

thank you for your kind wishes but AF put in an appearance yesterday
tested yesterday and today and it was bfn as expected, i still have to go for bloods tomorrow for closure but thats it for us then 

~E~


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies


Sasha thinking of you and sending lots of        


thank you for your kind wishes but AF put in an appearance yesterday
tested yesterday and today and it was bfn as expected, i still have to go for bloods tomorrow for closure but thats it for us then 

~E~


----------



## LEXEY

OH NO Holly am so so sorry hun  huge hugs to you and your dh    
this is always the hardist part  and the most painfull  am thinkin off you  hang in there


----------



## bluebell

Holly I am so, so very sorry.  As Lexey says this is so hard.         .  Please take extra special care of yourself and of you DH and little one.  There are never the words to express what we all feel about a BFN, so I'm just sending you the biggest of hugs. 
      
Loads of love, 
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Lentil

Holly - I am so so sorry      . I really dont know what I can say but please look after yourselves xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Holly - just wanted to say my thoughts are with you on this sad day - BFN's a so, so hard ..sending you many hugs hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Holly, I am so sorry to hear that the test was negative, I am sending you lots of love and hugs for this difficult moments       

Take great care of yourself


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Holly,

       
       

I am so very sorry for you, Dh and you DS that this cycle has not worked. You gave those embies every chance so please don't be hard on yourself. Why does it have to be so blooming hard and unfair. Sending you the biggest of hugs.

Love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## Skirtgirl

Holly I am so sorry about you bfn. I know what pain you must be in at the moment and only wish there were somer magic words that could help.


----------



## LEXEY

elo girls  can any1 tell me if YOUR  blood group has to be the same as the donors  thankx   
HOLLY THINKIN OFF YOU HUN


----------



## LEXEY

sasha GOOD LUCK HUN    
LOVE TO ALL  
THINK AM DUE A POST     
SORRY I HAVE HAD THE FLU WILL POST SOON X


----------



## Lentil

Not sure honey.

My blood group is Rhesus o positive and DH is Rhesus O Negative ( i told him thats what makes him a pessimist!) and our donor was the same as me.

Thats probably not terribly helpful but they need to do some kind of matching - not sure if thats to both of you though.
L
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

I just want to thank you all for your support

I cant believe this, the bleeding has turned into spotting, i went for my bloods this morning and its come back positive with a hcg of 9

My clinic say that i am pg tho i am concerned with the low levels they think that its a late implanter, yet dont want to retest me for a week, do you think its a bit too long, i did suggest to dh to try and get a private beta on thurs/fri this week because a whole week seems just too much

Any advice appreciated

~E~


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Holly,

Have PM'd you. I really hope your little snuggles in tight.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Lentil

OMG HOLLY!!!!!! I am so so so happy and excited for you - I am so m  and   and   for you that this is all going to be OK. 
    
L
xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Lexey - As far as I'm aware there should be no problem with blood groups matching unless you are planning not to tell the child that they are donor-conceived.

Holly - thinking of you hun, I'd def. go for a private blood test - they should be testing you to see if the numbers double in 48 hrs, not making you wait a whole week - well, that's m.h.o. anyway..

Sasha - hang in there

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Thank you ladies

I have told DH and he is adamant we are not waiting so just searching to try and find somewhere that will do them 

Sasha, how r u doing sweetheart 

 coming your way

~E~


----------



## LEXEY

HOLLY AMAZIN JUST AMAZIN HERE THEY COME            AM PRAYIN I CAN GET MY ARMY OFF NARNAS OUT JUST FOR YOU  TOTALY AGREE  DONT WAIT  I HOPE THEY JUST FOUND TROUBLE GETTIN THE DUVET RIGHT I HOPE THEY SNUG IN  WELL AND GET ON WITH THERE JOB OFF MAKIN YOU SICK AS A PIG       AM DELIGHTED       
RSMUM thankyou  
WELL I JUST NEVER NO WERE MY LIFE IS GUNA GO  I NOW COULD WELL AV A UK DONOR         EARLY DAYS ILL KEEP YOU POSTED  MAY BE THE BIG FELLA HAS REALIZED OW MUCH WE HATE FLYIN  
LENTIL thhankyou2  i guess if it the uk  it dosnt matter  no secrets here eh      hope yor well x


----------



## bluebell

Holly that's a great surprise !!  Brilliant news.  I don't blame you getting a private test done - I would too if I were you.  Keep us posted !!      

Lexey, a UK donor !!!!       Yipppeeeeeeeee !  What great news.  Tell us more once you can and don't you dare ever disappear off from Abroadies just coz you ain't going abroad      BTW my donors have had different blood groups to me - I am O+ and they have all been A+ (DH is A+).


Sasha, thinking of you     

Love Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi 

Lexey wow fantastic news on the possibility of a uk donor keeping everything crossed for you
keep us updated

Bluebell, i am feeling a bit frustrated becaus none of the clinics will do a beta if you have had one in less than a week
i tried my gp surgery who said, i would have to see gp, then see nurse for bloods wait 3 days for the bloods to be done then see the nurse again for the results which could take 7-14 days 

is if this game isnt hard enough, dh said he will sort it, but he cant perform miracles

DH is cooking dinner mmm i wonder how long this will last!


----------



## lovemylabrador

Gosh - some amazing news - Holly - congrats and best of luck... very frustrating about the bloods, hope you can get some reassurance from somewhere

Lexey - fingers crossed for your UK donor!!! 

38 weeks tomorrow for me! Bring it on...

Still managing lovely dog walks in the sunshine (with mobile in hand). Estimated we have walked 800 miles throughout the pregnancy!

LML  xxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Holly, that is fantastic news girl        I hope that you manage to get a beta sort it in the next few days without having to wait days and days for results. We are all going to be thinking of you and keeping fingers cross that your levels double and triple.

Lexey,my blood group was not match with the donor and they have told me that it is fine, compatibility wise. I am A+ and so is my husband, and the donor was o negative, so the baby can have many combinations. Great news reagrding a UK donor, do you know when they will tell you for defenite?

Lovemylabrador, you have  reached the goal anddream, you are almost there, you are very lucky lady and we all wish you so much luck for the birth and everything going as text book.


----------



## LEXEY

OK i guess nows a good time to post  
BLUELELL i did wonder if id be aloud to stay      
HOLLY thats wot white lies are for     cant you say youv not had 1 whos gunna no 
OK HALF THE WORLD NOW   
why dont they just do it  do these people get some form off plessure from other peoples worries this world is sure mad anywat id rather tell a lie than be sittin worryin keep us posted and wishin you and your dh the very best off luck    
LML not sure which bit off your post am most impressed by 38 week or 800 miles  well done  were has the time gone 
BLUESKY hows your dh hun  and offcause bump to i hope ez ok   
LARKELS HOPE YOUR OK HUN      
JD ALMAMAY N BRON  ELLLYJAY THINKING OFF YOU ALL    
CAT MRS BUNNY LARKELS  THINKIN OFF YOU 2   
PEN sorry your hol was a bummer hun  hope youv setteled in bk home   
DIVA DIVA DIVA  my compatition mate  who am i gguna ride my bke with now eh    hope all is well and your still sitin in      
SAN n  STEVE  not seen a post from you for a while  wots appinin love to you both 
LENTIL SKIRTGIRL AND ANY1 AV FORGOT WITH A BUMP HOPE YOUR ALL WELL 
LIRIC SORRY TO HERE ABOUT YOUR FET HUN X HANG IN THERE


----------



## LEXEY

SORRY GUYS HIT THE KEY B4 ID FINISHED 2ND BIT ON ITS WAY


----------



## LEXEY

AM defo a belever in things happin for areason  good luck    
DAWN i hope your turn will bring long awaited     good luck to yo 2 
CRUSOE not sure if you still read the posts hun but i often think how your gettin on  i bet you cant wait till xmas thats sould be fun eh    ok if av not give you a mention please forgive me my washin is in the dryer and at some point  if i want it to still fit ill av to come off ear 
OK as you all no av ad such a sxxxt time  if its not benn 1 thing its been another  I HOPE YOUR ALL NOW PLAYIN NOTE 1 ON YOUR VIOLIN      b4 my ivf jouney abroard we all av to start somewere  that somewere told me about cmv  and as i was  cmv neg i couldent take from a + doner  so basicaly if 10 doners came 4ward only 1 would b a match for me  but then that 1 theres 5 waitin  hope that makes sence  so hence the 20k trips to spain  NOW for wot ever the reason  mavbe 2 many peopel goin away WHO KNOWS but iv been told it dosnt matter      any way av had a email from  some1 whos yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 4 years down the line YES YOU GUESSED IT CMV NEG ok this is were we av the party         put down the violins   s are on me  still eary days but i cant help getin slightley excited    must go i can smell burnin


----------



## shadowseeker

Lexey your in box is full xx


----------



## LEXEY

SAN box  empty   
DIVA  enjoy every min  keep us posted on the scan and dont run off  will ye     ps thanks for the narnas     
APOLIGES TO BONNIE AN LAURA  hope your both well  sorry i didn t mention you yesterday hope your both well and the kids to i went to bed last nite an was thinkin  how sucsessful this thred is i just hope 1 day  we will all be able to share the same joy   
hope every1 is ok  love to all x


----------



## Newday

Holly thst is good news lets hope it keps going up. and lexey a UK donor great!

Well I don't know what to think I was told to stay on the drugs for 10 days and start again on next af. Have had a bit of blood this morning when I wiped so af is obviously trying to come. Clinic said stop now and wait for proper bleed I am just concerned that there will not be a break in drugs. Do you think this will matter?

Also can't go to reprofit on a Sunday this time for intralipids will have to throw another sickie on another Monday not good when your on senior management team!

dawn


----------



## Skirtgirl

Dawn,  no idea whether it will be a problem sorry, but assume the clinic knows what it is doing and would warn you about potential problems?  Great news that you might be able to start again soon!!!!

Lexey    what fab news a UK donor!!!! lets hope this is the start of a very good cycle for you hun.

Holly      I can imagine how frustrated you are not knowing and not being able to get more bloods done. TBH I had no problems getting blood done locally, I actually went to a clinic in London recommended on here, no appointment , no referal and result within 2 hours.  Guess London is not a possibility for you?

LML  cant believe you are 36 weeks!!! how excited must you be?  Cant wait to hear the news.


----------



## LEXEY

DAWN cant advise on the drugs hun  but stefan sure knows wot ez doin so i woulden worry to much 
dont be worryin about doin a sicky  am sure as your managament no1 will question it we worry about everythin eh try to relax estd i know      
HOLLY was hopin to see a post my narnas are burstin  to bop     hope you managed to get your bloods done  
thanx girls am not gettin to exsited but a phone call today as took me to another rung on the ladder i know how easy it is for things to go tits up so keepin 1 foot close the ground  will kep you posted 
SASHA omg did i leave you off my post how selfish off me    hows it goin           hope youv stayed away from        good luck hun wot day do you test   so sorry if iv not mentioned some1  not intent x


----------



## LEXEY

LIRIC good luck hun  keep ye feet up


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hiya all

Lexey good luck with the UK donor.

Lirac 2 embies hope they snuggle in  nice and tight.

Skirt girl we're on the same trimester thread, good to see all is going so well with you...you sound so organised, I'm not with so much DIY around me all i want to do is hide till it's all done. we've not bought any baby stuff yet and with the size of the bump i won't have much energy later on.

love to all those I've not mentioned. I'm able to work from home for the next two days so able to post, but have been reading.

xxx


----------



## Emeraldgirl

Sorry to barge in but just wanted to let CAT68 know that I have been trying to send her a pm reply but her inbox is full.

Dee x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Afternoon all!

Not sure how long I have got as LO is asleep in his cot (Yippee   ) and its sure not to last but wanted to catch up with my lovely abroadies and see how you all are.

LML firstly, gosh cannot believe how that time has flown, congratulations on your wonderfully smooth pregnancy and those long walks, wishing you lots of love for your forthcoming birth, hope all goes well, cant wait to see some pictures.  Cannot remember if you know if you are having a boy or girl?

Bloobs, hope you are hanging in there lovely, thinking of you as always

Diva, my darling girl, hope you are doing well, I know how nervous you are but hope you are enjoying being pregnant and all is well with you. I am so thrilled for you and hope everything continues well.

Tinks, good to hear all is going well for you!

Lirac congratulations on the transfer, try not to drive yourself nuts on the 2WW    


Holly, we haven't 'met' but wishing you all the very best and hope that our next post brings great news.  I had a low beta (late implanter) and went on to have little Ollie so everything crossed for you.

Lexey, lovely to have you back sweetie.

Big wave and hug to Laura, Jaydi, AlmaMay and Bron, would love to hear how you are doing.

We are just about OK, Ollie is really hard work and is still having problems with his tummy and we cannot find something that works well but isnt a pain to administer. H is still very very clingy but I am trying to work on this. Am generally exhausted, living on 2-3 hos sleep a day but am thrilled to be a Mummy and love him to bits.

Hope everyone else is well. Sorry i couldnt do any more personals and havent mentioned so many of you but just wanted to say a quick hello.  Larkles hope you are ok sweetheart? xxx

Quiet discreet     to my lovely stalker - you know who you are - hope you have your feet up and are taking care with those little ones on board

Gotta run, love and hugs

Pen
xxx


----------



## LEXEY

PEN fab news ollies in is cot sleepin  enjoy your 5 mins peace hun   
Just poped on tho wish sasha all the best am sure you must test soon


----------



## Sasha B

Lentil, your first scan must be around about now. I hope it goes really well.

Holly, I've been thinking about you a lot and hope that you are ok   .

Love to everyone else and have a great weekend,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Lentil

We are back from scan and it just reminded me of the scan at the mmc as he was scanning and not saying a word and both DH and I thought we were back to the mmc scenario again...he obviously felt the tension in the room and said dont worry everything looks OK I am just taking a closer look and then I will talk you through it. Our stomachs sunk and we didnt know what to think....then he said 'there are 2' here is the first and that flickering is its heart beating and the second one is hidden just behind but you can just see it and also its heart is beating       in a GOOD way            SHELL SHOCKED....VERY HAPPY AND EXHAUSTED TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOADS OF LOVE AND BABYDUST ALL ROUND - DOUBLE DOSES OF COURSE!!! 
L
XXXXX

ps - WE ARE HAVING TWINNIES!!!!!!


----------



## LEXEY

LENTIL AND DH I BET YOUR DELIGHTED      
SASHA  NOT LONG NOW SURLY HOW YOU FEELIN    
HOLLY hope your ok hun sending


----------



## Skirtgirl

Lentil  amazing news!!!!! hope you are getting over the shock, twins are hard work to begin with but an absolute joy at all stages!!!!

Sasha thinking of you and hoping for some good news soon.


----------



## bluesky3443

Lentil, fantastic news, double result, so happy for you and your DH                     

You must be in cloud 9, enjoy the news girl.

bluesky xxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Lentil - thrilled for you!! Congratulations on your twinnies!!!!!!!

LML  xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Lentil how exciting for you, massive congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooooooh wow Lentil.  Amazing news !!!              
I had wondered with your high HCG !
Well done you !  You look after yourself now and your lovely double cargo !!!
Love to everyone else too !
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Well done Lentil      !!! 
That's fabulous news. Rest up and enjoy your pregnancy.

Love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## LEXEY

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERY1


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in to say

 to Lentil on her twins wonderful news sweetie so happy for you and DH

and Sasha thinkin of you

     

Hope everyone is doing ok

Happy Halloween!

Love

~E~


----------



## Lentil

Thanks everyone.

Just wanted to ask Holly - How are you doing? When is your next bloods?
L
xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping in on this horrid windy day to say a HUGE congrats to you Lentil, what amazing news!!                   

xx


----------



## three_stars

Hello abroadies ladies!

Lentil_  fab news!  welcome to the abroadies' twinnies group!

Holly- so glad that you had the bloods and it turned out bfp afterall! I do hope you can get a test within at least three days to see if doubling.  Probably they want to wait a week to see if it really has continued to climb and just being cheap to not test sooner.  For your own peace of mind it may be worth going for a private test but you will certainly need to do at least a third one so can get that one on the NHS .  Fingers crossed for you!  Stay on your meds and definitely get the progesterone levels tested... very important it is high enough to support a pregnancy. 

Sasha- hopîng you are well and hanging in there!  Waiting to hear good news from you!

Ellejay-  hope all is well and know I am thinking of you!

Pen_  sorry you are having a hard time with Ollie.  Any luck with rockers, bouncers, carriers?  Sometimes it is just better to give in and sit down and enjoy the LO and blow off everything else rather then let it all exhaust or stress you or both.  It gets easier, I promise!


Lexey_ love your pumpkins and great news about possible donor in uk.  

Larkles and Crusoe_  hope all is going well in your lives.

Diva - hope the PG is going well.  When will you have first scan?

Bluebell_  hope your scans and PG continues well for you!

Hugs to all abroadies I haven't already hugged above!

Bonnie


----------



## Martha Moo

Lentil

thanks for asking

I had some bloods done on friday will get the results lunchtime tomorrow, had a heavy bleed for 3 days and now nothing
HPT still says bfn tho so not holding out much hope, am due to go back to clinic on tuesday but will see what the results of friday shows and then decide whether to go i dont want to go back there if i dont need to

Will update more tomorrow

~E~


----------



## roze

Dear all,

Sorry not to have posted much recently- have been dog tired after finishing work a week ago and have had DD around all last week as half term so found that very exhausting. I'm not even sure any longer whether this is the correct thread but please put me right if necessary!

Sasha- I wish you all the best for testing. I do so hope this works and hope that this does not sound trite.

Holly- thinking of you with the tests this week.

Lentil- many congrats. Happy to share experiences if you want.

Hi to Bluebell, Dawn, RSMUM, b123, Safarigirl, and to everyone else on the thread.

I am now 33 weeks and all seems to be well- last week the babes were nearly 4 and 5 pounds respectively. Hopefully they will get to 5.5/6 pounds in the next 4 weeks. The consultant feels that if I give birth now they would be ok in special care. 
I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes a few weeks ago ( I was 7.9- the cut off was 7.8  so taking blood glucose 4 times a day plus some insulin. Another layer of clinics to attend but at least it means more attention which can never be a bad thing and I have adopted a much more healthy diet, but I have to say that I MISS MY CHOCOLATE and there is only so many lentils that one can eat. 

Will be meeting with my consultant later this week to set a date for the c section in December which I am now resigned to as have come across too many people who have delivered the first twin vaginally and then had to have an emergency c section and general anaesthetic for the second. I know this isn't always going to happen but I feel I am better going for the section now as don't really fancy the alternative. I have been advised that I will have two paedaitrician teams at the birth plus some diabetes specialists to monitor my blood glucose and to pay special attention to the babies post birth for the same reason- I gather that they will have to be monitored closely for the first 48hours in case they have glucose problems so may have to spend that time in special care. Will find out more this Friday.

Good luck to everyone tx'ing and testing this week,

best wishes,


roze  xxx


----------



## three_stars

HI Roze!  I tired to pm you but it says your inbox is full but at the same time says it is only 41% full ?? 

My short summary message here is: take care of yourself and IMHO you do not need to do c section if you have an experienced OB team that is used to delivering twins.  As it is your 2nd delivery it will be way easier then the first.  Do not be scared or pressured into it if you prefer to avoid it.  

LML-  looks like you will be heading off to a birth room very soon!  Hope you are doing well.

Holly-  sad to read your post.  I hope your results tomorrow bring better news for you.


----------



## Lentil

Holly     Hope you get positive news xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Morning everyone,

Holly so sorry to hear you are having to go through all of this.  It is stressful enough anyway without having all of this waiting.  Wishing you all the best, and still hoping hard for you.          

Lentil, glad all still well with you.

Bonnie, lovely to hear from you.  How are the twinnies ?  How is life in general ?  

Roze, sounds like all is well with you despite diabetes.   Glad the twins are a good weight.  Can't believe you are so nearly there !  I too have been told to expect a C section after what has happened.  I wouldn't mind a natural labour, but after all that has happened I just want this baby out safely.  I wouldn't be too influenced by other's experience if I were you - every pregnancy is different and there are plenty of successful natural twin deliveries.  I think the best way is to go with the flow and to do what is best at the time.  It would be lovely to hear more detail from you on Abroadies Bumps and Babies.

RSMUM     

Sasha - thinking of you.

Dawn thinking of you too.

Lexey - any more news on your UK donor ?

Bluesky, Skirtgirl and 'Tinks' - bump rubs to you both.

Hello to everyone else - Crusoe, Pen, EllieJay, Cat, Mini-me, Giggles and anyone else that is still reading.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Everyone,

Sorry it taken me so long to post my results, but since my m/c last year I have become very cautious and just wanted to double check (as much as I could this time) that all is ok. So I am finally able to let you know that I have a   !
I started having some symptoms the weekend before last and did a pee stick last Monday which came up positive. A blood test last Tuesday confirmed that Hcg  was at 326 (12dp3dt). Thanks to Tinklebunny I also was wary of my progesterone levels which were showing up as 40 (a bit too low for my liking). So last week was a mad rush to see various G.P.s and consultants to get the gestone prescribed and administered. My second set of bloods were taken yesterday (17dp3dt) and I got the results this afternoon. Progesterone was looking much better at 75 and my Hcg had jumped to 2497!!! So I am finally able to share the good news with all of you. I have so appreciated your support over the last few weeks (as well as months and years). I know its early days but so far all is looking good. I've got my first scan on November the 12th when I will be 6+3. I am    that all continues to go well as last time I m/c'd at six weeks. I'm very happy, but part of me still isn't letting myself believe it.

Much love to you all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Sasha            amazing news!!! I am so happy for you.


----------



## bluesky3443

Sasha, so so happy for you, CONGRATULATIONS on getting your   , 
we are all very excited for you and we want to send you some great vibes your way and of course some dancing bananas                                   

Your blood rsults are great in both dates, I am sure that everyhting will be fine this time, 6th week will come and pass and your will flight pass  without a problem.

Sending a big kiss and hug to you
Bluesky xxx


----------



## three_stars

Sasha!!! Best news ever!!!!!  Major congratulations!!!  I know why you still feel nervous but you are looking good with those numbers; maybe joining the twinnie moms??              

You have been through so much to get to this point and so courageous!  I am crossing everything for you that your pg goes well and that you have the family that you fought so hard for!  Sorry have to run for the Kleenex box_  I am soooo happy for you!!      

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks so much everyone!

Bonnie, if it is more than one, you'll know who I'll be turning to for advice   .

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!                  
Fantastic news for my lovely chum !!
So happy for you and yes those levels are really great !!  
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh what fantastic news Sasha, am absolutely thrilled for you, wishing you a straight forward and event free 9 months sweetie


----------



## roze

Sasha, fantastic news!                                  

I wish you all the best for the next few weeks until your first scan and hope they are not too nerve wracking!

Good news about the gestone, it worked for me, and I can't recommend it highly enough to anyone.

roze  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mini-me

Sasha - brilliant news!     

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

sasha - what wonderful news .... so very excited for you about this - great beta results - the biggest hugs to you and your DD, and all my love ..... yipppppppppeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## crusoe

Fab news Sasha!!!! Many, many congratulations on your BFP.
Roll on that first scan!

Lots of love to you
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## LEXEY

SASHA huge congrads hun  well done                    enjoy


----------



## RSMUM

Sasha!!!                                     FAB NEWS!!!! All the best for the scan hun.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

Sasha Congratulations very pleased for you

Love dawn


----------



## Lentil

Sasha                              woooooohooooooooooooo

I reckon you may be joining me on the twinnies thread with that HCG too!  

L
xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

So lovely to see Crusoe and Safarigirl posting !
Please can we have your news !??  We miss you !   
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Sasha, fantastic news!!!!

Love Tinkel


----------



## cat68

Sasha,

That is fabby news                   Well done you!! Hope you have a safe and healthy 8 months. There may be more than 1 baby in there considering the HCG levels !!!!

Love and HUgs
Cat xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Dear Sasha,

CONGRATULATIONS on your             

Wonderful, wonderful news...

LML  xxx


----------



## Laura68

Dear Sasha congratulations, such great news for you.  Sounds like Tinks tip about the progsterone may have done the trick.  Fingers crossed for twins at the scan!

Lentil - congrats on your twin heartbeats.  Very exciting.  

Hello to everyone.  Sorry not had time to catch up.

Laura


----------



## Bel

CONGRATULATIONS SASHA!!! 

So pleased for you...so exciting...could be more than one!!

Love to all,

Bel,xx


----------



## bluebell

Bel, soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lovely to see you posting !   
So nice to see so many Golden Oldies are still around ! (Crusoe and Safarigirl earlier !)
Please don't ever leave us completely !! 
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Sasha- just read this and am over the moon for you!!!!           So happy that you're on your way, and I'm wishing you loads of luck for the next 8 months- not that you'll need it.  Fab HCG, hun.  Look after yourself and keep us informed- big kiss to you and to Bella.

So exciting! You have made my day as have spent all of it with a D&V bug- we were away for the SUK autumn conference this weekend and ended up in A&E with Zoe projectile vomiting on Sunday night. She's on the mend but we're suffering now-yuk!

Lovely to hear your news, Sasha. xx Big fat hugs to everyone else. xx


----------



## nats210

Sasha wonderful news absolutely thrilled for you here's to a happy & healthy pg.
Take care
nats
x


----------



## Sasha B

Thank you all so much for your lovely messages of congratulations. They have made bought tears to my eyes in the best way possible. Sorry I have not posted until now but have just done an 11 hour day at work and so am feeling a bit on the tired side. Crusoe, Bel and Safarigirl, its so lovely to hear from you. We really miss you.

Giggles, get well soon my love. You poor thing   . D & V is never nice but its even worse when you all get it.

Love to everyone else. Going to find my nice warm bed now...

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## loobylou713

Sasha there you are, once again congratulations sweetie. Not long now for your scan.

Linda
xxx


----------



## Newday

can I ask does anyone else get very tired when they start taling oestrogen? ie estrimax/progynova etc...

Dawn


----------



## Sasha B

Linda, thanks so much. Looking forward to celebrating with you in the summer. You have been so helpful on the Reprofit boards and I'm glad that we met, albeit very briefly, in the waiting room last summer.

Dawn, I can't say I noticed a marked difference in tiredness levels when starting the oestrogen but then everyone is different. Could it be that your body is fighting a virus? Wishing you all the best when you go back to collect your frosties.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Sasha
Huge CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!
       

What a great beta level too! Not long until that scan when you'll see your little one.
I'm so very very happy for you
xxxxxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Sasha, Fantastic news, well done you      

Hi to everyone else, 

Sorry not been on much, trying to sort out what to do next.       

Hope you are all ok.

Lexey, will let you know when i will be in your neck of the woods ok.

love to all

San xx


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi girls,

just noticed this thread and thought i'd pop in and say hello! I'm from North East of England and having treatment in Cyprus. Currently on Day 3 of 2WW. I hope everyone is well.

Donna

xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Hi Donna, good luck on your 2WW.  I am also from the north east.

San x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx

Hi San,

Thanx alot. Where abouts are you from?

Donna

xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello Donna,
Welcome to Abroadies, and wishing you all the best for a successful 2WW and a big BFP !   

Just to let you all know, had another scan today and all was fine with my little one.    I am still nervuos every single day, but we are getting there slowly (now 23 weeks).

Sorry no time for more personals,
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Bluebell that is good news...hang in there all will be ok xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Hi Donna welcome to the abroadies thread, good luck for the 2ww, we will try to keep you sane!!

Bloobs  I am soo happy for you!!! I was wondering when you had another scan today, I know it must be soon. Sounds like your little girl is a fighter and hanging on so she can meet her mummy.


----------



## Sasha B

Donna & welcome. I hope your 2ww goes quickly and that you have a big BFP waiting for you at the end of it.

Hi San, how are you?

Bloobs, I'm so glad that mini Bloobs is going from stregngth to strength. It must have been lovely to see her today.

Holly, if you are reading   .

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Congratulations Lirac, that is a very good result!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Love Sasha xxx​


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Lirac fantastic news!!!!


----------



## LEXEY

WOW LIRIC well done huni  am delighted for you both take care


----------



## bluebell

Wow Lirac Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !
What a good week this is turning out to be !!
Congratulations on a big fat positive !!                    
Here's to a happy and healthy and trouble free pregnancy for you !
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Lirac  Congratulations!!                 
What a great run of results!!  lots of summer babies on the way


----------



## Lentil

Lirac                                        CONGRATS and YAY for IB!!!!! 
woohooooo
L
xxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Lirac -         
Fantastic news!! Yay indeed for IB!!! 

DonnaB - hello and good luck for the 2WW!

Bluebell - congrats on another scan!! - 23 weeks already - BRILLIANT!!! 

Only 6 days left to go until EDD for me...  Can't believe it...! Never got round to that ticker!!

Thinking of you all... anyone heard from Larkles...?

LML xxx


----------



## Lentil

Lovemylab - wowswers honey!!! 6 days to go you must be beside yourself with excitement!! xxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Lirac what great news, congratulations!                 

LML you must be so excited, are you all ready?

Diva how are you doing sweetie?

Donna, welcome to Abroadies, there are a fabulous bunch of ladies here, hope you find all the support you need.  Hope you are not going mad on your 2WW its the hardest thing!  Wishing you lots of luck.

Hope everyone else is OK. Larkles, I know things are tough for you at the moment but hoping you are ok and sending you a big hug  

Love to everyone 

Pen and Ollie
xxx


----------



## three_stars

congratulations to Lirac!!  I am very happy for you.    Good luck for the next 9 months: wishing you an easy pregnancy.  Time does seem to fly one you get BFP!    

b123


----------



## cat68

Congratulations Lirac on your       

LML- All the very best for a safe and healthy delivery in a few days time. 

Bluebell-  Glad that your scan went well today wow 23 weeks 

Hope everybody is well! there seems to be lot of newly BFP's and pg ladies on abroadies recently. Long may it continue!!
I have a plan up my sleeve for next year, I just hope that it all comes together. More details to follow next year when I have got it all planned, it all seems so far away yet!!

Love
Cat xx


----------



## bluesky3443

Lirac                       I am so glad for you, I wish you all the best for the months to come, I am sure that you will have a healthy pregnancy.

Donna, welcome to the thread, I hope that you dont go bananas on your 2ww's, but if you have some symptoms we are here to keep you grounded with the best advice. Good luck for testing date.

Lovemylabrador, you must be so excited with only 6 days from your EDD, wishing you the best of births and cant wait to meet your baby and heard that boh of you are fine.

Bluebell, I am so happy that your little fighter is doing well, 23 weeks is great, you'll see how everythign will be ok up to the end.

I am 25 weeks today and tomorrow I have my glucose tolerance test, I have heard that what they give you to drink is quite disgusting, but I dont mind, anything to ensure that pg is going well and controled.

Blue xxx


----------



## Laura68

Lirac - congratulations!!!  Fantastic news.  So very happy for you.  Good luck for a happy and healthy pregnancy.

xx


----------



## bluebell

Cat - Just popping in to say your inbox is full !!
Bluebell xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Lirac  Congratulations on your BFP           

San xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Blue, hope the glucose tolerance test wasn't too yukky today.  I can't believe you are 25 weeks already!!!

My lovely Cat, I am really    that your plan for next year will give you a BFP that remains for 8 1/2 months. I am here anytime if you want to chat.

Supposed to be working so have to dash.

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## three_stars

I did not hear it mentioned on this thread but just in case anyone is interested there is a Fertility Show at Olympia today.  I know Chania from Greece has a stand but beyond that you will have to look for the show's website.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Blue i'm 27 weeks and no one has mentioned a glucose test to me should i have it?

love to all xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Tink I haven't had it either even though I had gluscose in my urine last time I had a test. I think with our dr if you get it 2-3 times on the trot you get a gtt but otherwise not.


----------



## bluebell

Waaaaaah, just had the swine flu jab !   Feel I made the right decision for me, but still was feeling slightly doubtful re risks to babe so will let you know how I get on !!  Anyone else having it ?  Skirtgirl, you still not having it ?
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bluebell really thinking hard about it and very undecided. So far haven't had to make the choice yet, I am hoping to be able to ask my consultant next week and see what he says. I trust him totally but I may well end up getting it in the end as I would feel so bad if I did get it I would feel so bad .


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Bluebell you're brave.

Skirtgirl i'm not going to get it, doesn't seem worth the trouble or added stress...it takes ages to be immune. oh i couldn't stand the thought of another injection...i'm currently steering clear of all children and doing things that could make my system run down.


----------



## bluebell

Tinkelbunny, it takes about 3 weeks to be fully immune but you start to build up resistance from when you have the jab.  
BBxxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Tink I understand what you are saying but when I have 2 of my own and help out at school that is a bit hard. It is also affecting younger people of our age and as DH works in a big office in London he is as likely to bring it homee as the children!


----------



## bluesky3443

Hi girls,

I am very indecisive about the swine flu, I really dont know what to do. I am taking precautions about not being in big crowds but I can just go to the supermaket and supose cath it from anyone.....My surgery has not yet call me about it so I will delay the decision until I get asked but my gut feelling is not to have it.

The glucose tolerant test I think is offer to everyone I did not have sugar on my urine in any of my controls so I think that is standard procedure for everyone I think they are offering between 24 weeks and 28 weeks to see if you have develop gestigional diabetis.


----------



## bluebell

Sorry pg ladies -  I don't want to rock the boat or pick off old scabs      -  but I think it might be better if we continued our swine flu and/or diabetes chat on "Abroadies Bumps, Babies and Beyond".  I hope you don't mind me saying  .
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Quite right Bluebell sometimes I forget what thread I am on.  Sorryxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone

I have not posted here for ages but I have been reading and think about you all a lot of the time. It's high time I posted so here goes:

Lirac, many congratulations on your pregnancy - I'm so glad it's worked out this time after your previous disappointments
  

Sasha, again, well done on your BFP - you deserve this so much. I hope things are going ok for you and that you see your little one(s) there this week  

Bluebell, as you know, I'm so glad that your little girl is doing well. You've had a horrendous time but hopefully you can start looking forward to a sister for R now. 2010 will be very special for you xxxxx

Lexey, thanks for keeping in touch. Sorry you've had a bad time lately, especially having to move in with your Mum and look after her. I hope she's better now and that you're back to 'normal' whatever that is! I'm very excited to hear that you may be getting a UK donor! Tell us more when you can xxx

Ellejay, what can I say?         

Jaydi and baby Jaydi 

Laura, thanks for asking about me and sorry I didn't reply! I'm so glad that you and the twins are doing well. It's lovely to hear about your family and you're an inspiration to others expecting double trouble!  

Alma May, if you're reading, I hope that you are enjoying motherhood and that your darling son is doing well. Doesn't time fly by - he's 3 months already!  

LML, wow - you're nearly there now! Well done on getting all that exercise (I bet your doggie loved it too). Hope everything goes ok with the birth xx

Roze, sorry to hear of your complications and hope that the twins arrive safely whether it's sooner rather than later. Big hugs  

RSMUM, love to you and R and L, I expect you're starting to get busy for Christmas now! 

Bonnie, I was glad to read a while back that things are going well with DD's Dad's treatment. I hope that is still the case. They are very lucky to have you supporting them both. Love to you and your family xxxx

San (and Steve) I hope you had a good weekend and that things are becoming clearer for you. Thinking about you and thanks for the favour  

Pen, sorry you've had trouble with Ollie, I hope that you are finding new techniques which make it easier for you both. I'm going to PM you about some things I learned at the weekend.

Skirtgirl, I expect your twins are getting excited about having a new baby to play with too! I hope the rest of your pregnancy is trouble free xxx

Lentil, I was delighted to hear of your BFP and especially to find out about it being twins. Hope you can now relax and enjoy it (well, at least until the 3rd trimester!)

Diva, how are you doing? Feeling ill yet? Lots of love to you xxxx

Nats, hope those plans for 2010 are going well  

Bluesky, can't believe you're 25 wks already. Glad all is going well and hope your DH's treatment is successful x

Holly, so sorry about your sad news. I hope you're looking after yourself as best you can xx

Larkles, I was so sorry to read about your recent troubles. I'm wishing you loads of strength to deal with it all. If you every want to get in touch you know where I am.  

Big Hi's to Giggles, Safarigirl, Bel (I think we have similar dogs!), Tinkelbunny, Izzy, WWAV, and everyone else I've temporarily forgotten!

Sorry if I've mentioned pregnancy and babies quite a bit above but most of the people I know are pg or have babies! Hello also to any new girls reading - this thread can provide an enormous amount of information and inspiration.

So, my news. The main news is that we've recently decided not to have any more tx. I know that some of you will remember me saying this last year and then we had another go, but this time the decision is more final. I won't go into the reasons here - I may put a post on the Moving On board (for those with children) as it might help someone else in a similar position - although I am very aware that the decision to stop is a very personal one and is different for everyone. We've decided to be grateful for what we have already and to try and look forward without deliberately putting oursleves through more trauma. I've been struggling over the past few months to make this decision and I know it will take a while to face up to it properly - in time we will come to see it as a positive decision but it all feels very negative at the moment.

I'm lucky that I have other good things going on in my life to concentrate on. My granddaughter is doing very well and I play quite a large part in supporting my DD with looking after her etc. This part has been difficult but I wouldn't have changed it for the world. Then there's our puppy who brings so much delight to us - and he's all ours, just like a baby would have been. I'm really enjoying my training as a reflexologist and I am already helping people through doing my case studies which is so rewarding. Hopefully I'll be fully qualified by next March and will be able to earn some money too! So you can see, I'm getting my life back - or rather, getting a new sort of life. Although other things have been so rubbishy this year for us, DH and I have a rock solid relationship which I am very thankful for. Oh, and my MIL is doing well during her treatment for breast cancer and she's being so brave and positive.

So, I'm sure that I'll keep reading here - it's a very hard habit to break - and I have made so many lovely friends here over the years and had a great deal of support. But I won't be posting much because I'm trying to move on.

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxxx

p.s. I hope I'm not bringing the board down with the timing of this post or spoiling anyone else's news - I've been dithering with it for a while and there didn't seem to be an optimum time to do it!


----------



## bluebell

Mrs Bunny, so lovely to hear from you and thank you for the lovely long post.

Thank you so much for sharing with us your decisions and your journey over the last few months.  You are an incredibly brave woman and also amazingly positive, even though you might not feel that way now.  To decide to stop tx is amazingly strong, and something that not many of us achieve.  You have such a lovely life with your wonderful family, which is obviously a loving and close one, and I hope that you can move onwards and put the painful tx past behind you.  Good luck with your new career too !  It is really exciting.  I completely understand you needing to keep a bit of distance from FF - it makes perfect sense.  We all understand and will all be thinking of you.  Keep us posted but only when you feel it is right for you.
Loads of love,
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Seeing as the scab has been picked and not by me I wanted to say something.  

I am still very, very hurt and upset about the timing of the pg news/talk debate happening yet again when I had good news and my son was born.  

It seems some people are allowed to pg talk as much as they want over the years and the rest of us have to be “reminded” that there is another thread for it.  What is that all about?  It feels like bullying.  

I don’t plan on being a regular poster again on this thread because I don’t like to constantly second guess what news I share.  I felt personally attacked and bullied after the last debate even though I know nothing was directed specifically at me.  It was the timing of the debate and I felt it was made pretty clear to me that my baby news was not wanted.  Fine. A lot of girls know I keep a password-protected blog for the details of what I’m going through.

I’ve always been careful about what I post and when I post.  If you care to read through my posts you will see that majority of my posting has been about supporting other girls and then a bit of my news and sometime yes, I needed support as well.  I thought that is what the Abroadies was about.  Supporting each other.  

I actually HAVE swine flu and I’m very ill but I would like to know what the deal is with the Abroadies.  Either this thread is allowed pg/baby talk or it isn’t.  I thought after the last debate it wasn’t allowed especially after the mods were called in.


----------



## bluebell

Thanks for sharing your feelings Alma May.  I will PM you.
Hope you feel better soon  
Bluebell xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

I think you should say what you have to say here.


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Alma May but I had/have no intention of reopening this debate. Perhaps if you are still unsure about what the moderators said we should do, it might be worth your contacting them to check. I was giving a gentle reminder of what the *moderators* decided and will say no more on the matter. 
Take care, Bluebell x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just popped in whilst Ollie was having a rare sleep in his basket to say hello and saw Mrs Bunny's post - how lovely to hear from you.  It is so brave of you to make that final decision and I am really pleased that with this you are feeling positive and ready to move on.

AlmaMay I know how hurt you were and still are and I had similar feelings at the time as you, Jaydi and I all had our babes at around the same time, I have managed to come back and personally feel the strength and support I get here means that sometimes I dont agree with the way it all comes together but I find a way to continue to be part of the community here, it is just too valuable to me not to be able to post.  I am splitting my attentions between here and bumps and babies and although its hard sometimes to find the time to post anywhere am finding tremendous support still.  I hope that you can get some answers and peace from the pain you felt by what happened/does happen here sometimes and rejoin us soon. There genuinely are a lot of people that care for you and would love to know more about you and your LO. I post about Ollie here often but just go over to the other board when I get too detailed.

Anyway, hope everyone else is doing well today, couldnt resist posting a new picture in the gallery if anyone fancies a look.

Love and hugs to you all and sorry if my post seems a bit random/confusing, I had two hours sleep last night.

Pen
xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

As I said in my PM the majority of Abroadies wanted to stick together and allow pg/baby talk, within moderation.  The mods were only called in when some people didn't agree with this policy, which has long existed on the Abroadies.  Why were the mods called in when the majority agreed on something?

And if there is not supposed to be any pg/baby talk then why is there so much of it?  People are only reminded of it when someone doesn't like a particular person or group of people talking.  That is bullying.


----------



## Laura68

Alma May - sorry you feel so upset hon.  The timing was especially bad, and you're right, there seems to be more pg talk now than ever, which is ironic.  I hope you and your gorgeous boy are doing well and that you recover soon.  DH had swine flu three weeks ago and was floored by it, but now he feels fine and is thankfully immune now.   to you and your wee lad.

Mrs Bunny!!!!!  How absolutely lovely to hear from you.  I have been meaning to PM you for weeks and weeks to see how you are.  I have missed you on Abroadies, not that I ever get a chance to post..... only now because one baby is asleep and one is "watching" tv.....  It was lovely to see you wonderful long post.  It was also great to see how happy your life is right now, and that you seem confident in your decision to move on from TX (though I know that must have been, and will remain a very tough decision).  I don't blame you at all, and you are so very right to count all the other many blessings in your life.  I've always thought how lucky you are to have what is obviously such a fantastic, strong relationship with your husband.  He sounds like a dreamboat.  Also have been dying to hear about Button.  Have you trained him to be a wonder pup yet??  

Have to dash because the one watching TV is kicking off...... sorry.  LOVELY to hear from you.  Post again pleasexxxx

Love to everyone

laura


----------



## Grumpygirl

Mrs Bunny- your post back there really made me want to do more than lurk, which is all I have time for these days really. I think you're really brave to make the decision to stop having treatment and I too made that decision so I know how hard it is. It sounds like you have such a full life with so much to be happy for that I know you'll be having a whale of a time before you know it, even if a few wobbles happen in the meantime. Really glad to have 'met' you on here, and so glad also that you're loving your doggy- mine got me through chemo so I know they have magical healing powers! Loads of love and all the very best to you and your family . xx


----------



## Sasha B

Mrs Bunny, I agree with Giggles, I think you are amazing! I do truly wish you all the very best because I know what a hard decision this must have been for you. So glad that you are really enjoying your time with your grand daughter and that there some other exciting ventures on the horizon as well. I can appreciate that you will be keeping more of a distance from FF but it would be lovely to hear from you and to know how you are getting on.

AlmaMay, I am so very sorry to hear that you have Swine Flu   . Please hurry up & get well. soon. I feel bad for you texting me over minor things when I didn't even know you were laid up in bed sick. Have you got someone who can look after your little DS for you. I'll    that he doesn't get it as well.

Love to everyone else. 

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Good morning everyone,

I'm just popping in to wish Lirac all the best for the blood test today     

Love to everyone else,

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Lentil

oooh Lirac - Is it OTD already (bet it doesnt feel like it has come round fast for you hey?) I have a VERY good feeling for you honey xxxxx


----------



## Newday

Mrs Bunny


I wish that I'd had the strength to give up before now but couldn't find it in me. I am having very last FET soon and whatever, the outcome this is the last go. I promised DH we would NOT go into another new year with txc. I have two Step grandchildren one probably being born today and another due in April. They see me as their Nan but I still want to be a Nan.

When I went to brno last weekend waiting at the bus station at 1.20am for a taxi the madness of it all struck me I would never make such rediculous choices with anything else but for IVF I have taken so many risks lied to people and done things I just wouldn't normally do. It has to end no matter what.

We have spent money we don't have and gone far beyond what we agreed when we got married.
I am having one last go at Gennett they seem very good so far but I don't want anyone to know when I'm having txc as I can't face another BFN or BFP that goes to BFN a week later.

Like you FF has become a habit everythime I log on and it will be a hard one to break. I have come to this decision over a period of months but know when it happens it will be hard.

The only thing that has kept me going is the support and understanding of those on this board.

Sorry for the me post but just felt it was the right time to express my thoughts.
Dawn


----------



## LEXEY

ello girls n steve  
1st congradulations to every1 who  has had a    am truley amazed by how many av herd off in the last 2 months  so well done    
MRS BUNNY  wot can i say  well for 1 every1 is right in sayin how lucky you are to have a supportive and strong relationship WAS GUNA SAY HUBBY but eh it takes 2   i remember my gynee sayin its the hardist part off ivf  KNOWIN WHEN TO STOP  but your life will be diff n  happy another way  sounds like your havin fun and keepin yeself busy WHO HAS TIME FOR BABBIES       I KNOW WOT YOU MEAN ABOUT THE PEOPLE  WE MEET THROUGH FF but  were ever you are in life your friends will find a way and you take them with you   
ALMAMAY hunni am so sorry your still upset  i do see your point and if am truley honest  i did ask a mod could we set up another thred were we could spk freely about wot ever  she did say thered be no point  
  only my oppinion BUT I THINK THERE IS  somthimes ist impossable to please every 1  but having choises makes things that bit more simpiler 
I LOVE ABROARDIES AND some days av run in from work and not even said elo but logged on ear as i new you girls would understand 
but av  found myself holdin back as am not sure  wether its erelevent 
YOU NO I TEND TO WAFFEL  but its been a great support for me 
anyway the way things are goin  i dont think theres many off us left who are TTC so hopfuly some time next year it wont matter 
DAWN I WISH YOU ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD i can relate to everythin you say and i know how hard it is  dh  said to me he cant wauit to see the year out  Mmmm it wot nxt year brings that          sxxt out off me not that am a     person anyway  but id love to plan a tx free holiday with my legs in the air for the right reasons   i just hope your next on the list hang in there dawn x 
BLUEBELL HOPE YOUR FEELIN A BIT MORE relaxed  IF THATS A POSSIBILITY  
LIRIC good luck today   
SASHA    good luck to you 2   
HOLLY     thinkin off you 
SAN    nSTEVE  so sorry to rhere about tour relitive    
love to every 1 soor loads to say  but just off to work xxxx not even got time 2 spell check


----------



## bluebell

Dawn, you too are one of the bravest people I know.  I am so sorry that you have been put in this tough situation and hope for all the very best for your FET.  I will be wishing as hard as I can that this is the time for a successful BFP for you.        .  Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts with us.  I know what you mean about pushing things further than you feel you would anything else in life.  Friends often said to me "How on earth have you got the strength to carry on ?"  and I would say "I haven't got the strength to stop".  I can totally relate to the 1.20 am at the bus station feeling.  I have had so many moments like that and would have felt so alone if it hadn't been for Abroadies.

Lexey, great to hear from you.  Hope everything is going well with your plans and that your life is as mad and full and brilliant as ever !!!  

Love to everyone.

Blooobs xxxxxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Lexey, Thanks hun for thinking of us.  I have pm'd you.

Sorry no personals, will try after the weekend

thinking of you all though

San xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Alma May, nice to hear from you again hope everything is going well with you and you LO. Sorry you have the dreaded SF it must be miserable .

Lexey  your posts always make me laugh!! Love the holiday idea!

Mrs B  I think it takes an amazing amount of strength and courage to stop the tmt cycle.I hope you can find peace and happiness moving on.

Bluebell  I can totally relate to the idea of not having the strength to stop. We had 1 full yr of not being on the tmt cycle and I was at the moving on stage BUT I think I knew in my heart that dh never would be so the door wasn't actually closed.

Dawn. Good luck wit the next tmt I really hope it is your lucky one and you dont need to think about the whole'moving on issue' I do agree we go to ridiculous lengths for ivf and make choices we would never make in any other area.

Hugs to every one else.


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Dawn,

I know I've said this to you before I think you are one of the most determined and courageous individuals that I have met. I see the drive in you, the need to press on despite going through heartbreaks with m/c's and bfn's. I can't imagine how you must be feeling knowing that this is your very last cycle and I know that I say this every time but I am praying with ounce of my being that this will be the one that will stick. Having said that, I can understand how difficult it must be to read these words after all you've been through. I am always here for you & you can PM me anytime.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Newday

My third grandson was born this morning Joshua 7lb 11oz both well. We have another grandchild expected in April

Dawn


----------



## LEXEY

DAWN  CONGRADS HUN i hope your own littel 1  will follow soon after      
BLUEBELL  its that long since av had a normal life i 4 get wot its like  good job i adapt well eh 
ALMAMAY  HOPE YOUR SWINE FLU is startin to lift  my oldest has had it since sat  so i still have my nurses uniform on  dp not complaining     it sure knocks the wind out off you eh  am like mr ben  
god only knows wot my task is for next week       love to all


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations Dawn !       
Big kisses to Joshua from Great Aunty Bluebell     xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Congratulations Dawn on the birth of Joshua!


----------



## Laura68

Congratulations Glamorous Grandma Dawn!  Give Joshua  a little squeeze from all us Abroadies.

xx


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping in - been reading but never seem to have the time to post - just wanted to say a huge congrats to Dawn on the birth of Joshua!        ^pompom

Loads of special Abroadies kisses from us all.

X


----------



## Tinkelbunny

abroadies you have been such a brilliant bunch and I'm so proud of being part of it...you won't believe how much you have helped me when i needed it the most. thank you for giving advice and support and it is so heartfelt all of the time.

i don't post as often but read on a daily basis and am supporting you...even if at times from the side lines.

Dawn congrats!!!

oh and i have some news...my DP has asked me to marry him and it will be before the end of the month!!! EEAAKK!!! how am i going to find a dress to fit over this bump!!! i am so happy.

if it wasn't for your support i would not have had the perseverance..thank you all!!! loads of love xxx


----------



## LEXEY

TINK n MR TINK                                       
WOT FABBY NEWS  
YOU MUST BE ON   
I WILL HAVE A    JUST FOR YOU   
MERRY CHRISTMAS HUN    X


----------



## HEM

Dawn, congratulations on becoming a grandma again !!!


----------



## Laura68

Ah Tinks, congratulations!  More lovely news.  You will look fabulous with your bump, whatever you wear.  I second what you wrote.  I hardly ever have time to post, but I am willing all of you pg and txing ladies on, as well as the lucky mums.

Laura


----------



## lovemylabrador

Evening everyone...

Congratulations to Grandma Dawn!        

And to Tinkelbunny!! How lovely!!         

Alma May - Hope you are recovering...  

Mrs Bunny - sending you lots of admiration for your decision... sounds like you have lots of great things going for you, which will help you feel more positive as you are able to move onwards and upwards with your lovely furbaby, a lovely OH, and your work. BTW, I LOVE reflexology - used to go weekly with a friend of mine who had bowel cancer, and she said it was the only thing that could get her to truly relax... Best of everything to you...

Lexey - great to see you... making me smile as ever...

Pen Pos - will be joining you soon in the land of the sleep-deprived...

Today was my due date - though nothing happening! Sweep planned for Monday if nothing by then... feeling pretty comfortable still, so trying to enjoy last few days of pleasing myself!

Best wishes to everyone,

LML  xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn & Dh,

Congratulations on the safe arrival of little Joshua!

Love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## bluesky3443

Dawn,               , congratulations on the birth of your grandson, I am sure that you are the sexiest grandmohter at the hospital.

Tinkelbunny, so so happy for you, I am sure that you are going to be the most gorgeous bride, blooming with radience from inside and out. I wish I could see some pictures of the day.

Lovemylabrador, I am sure that you might start to get a bit nervous but if you feel ok, enjoy your last days of pg and getplenty of rest for the days to come.

Sasha, the best of luck for tomorrow scan, I am sure that everyting will be good news


----------



## Skirtgirl

Diva  noticed you heard a heartbeat Wow!!!! bet you are so excited.

Tink  a wedding how romantic, and before the end of the month!!! You will be gorgeous what ever you wear, be proud of your bump and show it off!

LML I cant believe it is your due date how quickly did that go past?? Good luck for the next few days and I cant wait tio hear the news.


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Tink & DP,










Congratulations to you both!!! An Abroadie wedding! How exciting.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## three_stars

Mrs Bunny and Dawn-  All I am feeling and more has already been said better by others-  I just want to give you both a huge heartfelt hug.          You are both incredibly strong and have persevered through every step in this hellish journey that we all fell into.  Even the ultimately hardest one of when to stop it all.  Brave, courageous, supportive.  I hope you both can go forward into 2010 with no regrets and in a new direction in your lives.  ( Dawn_ I have a good feeling for your last tx!)

welcome to the world  Baby Joshua !
   
Tinklebunny- Congratulations!  You will be a beautiful bride!      You must be so excited!


LML-  we will all anxiously be waiting for news!!!      

Lexey_ you always make me chuckle!  I hear you on the spell check! me too!

AM_  Hope you are finally back on yoru feet after the SF and so glad LO did not get it.  Our vaccines are starting here and really torn about taking it, certainly for the kids.  Myself I will as I can't see how I will manage if I am very ill and it can be avoided. 

I know you are very angry and upset still and maybe your comments are getting  ignored a bit so as to not inflame a huge debate again like we had recently; it was painful IMO and I don't think anyone wants  a repeat.   It is sad though those who are not here any more because of it.  I really miss the open banter about god knows everything like we used to have.  I know I catch myself a lot now or just read and not post.  Probably good in a way as some of our posts got to be miles long!     BUt the world turns and things change.  I am probably being too nostalgic.

It is sooo incredible those that have finally gotten those long desired babies but also incredible the support, strength and friendship shown among this group of women over the past several years that I have been with you.  Like some others here I think it was often the first thing I wanted to read when the computer turned on in the AM and last thing to check before going to bed as well.   Now I am sort of an alumni and I still just can't move on it seems!   I just enjoy so many of you so much and I do miss reading the thread when I can not find time to get to it.  

Hugs to all of you reading!
bonnie


----------



## Newday

awwww thanks everyone thats one way to get a birth announcement!

Dawn


----------



## Lentil

Dawn - Huge Congrats on the safe arrival of your Grandchild Joshua xxxxx

Tinkelbunny - Wow engaged!! There are some beautiful maternity wedding dresses (i am supposed to be a bridesmaid in Jan and looked for mat bridesmaid dresses and saw a few!). Congrats!! xxxxxx

Morning everyone! x
xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Morning everyone !

Dawn, would love to see photos of little Joshua - can you post any ?

Tinkelbunny ....... wow how exciting !!  I think pg women in wedding dresses look really fab and sexy !  Make sure you get something that really shows off that bump !  IKWYM about Abroadies.  It is such an amazing place and I am proud to be part of it and have been an Abroadie since 2004 (or was it 2005 ?).  The support is amazing and it is great to be amongst such strong, brave and determined women (and man Steve !  ).  I work from home so it is easy for me to check into FF and I love it too !

San and Steve, how are things progressing for you ?

Diva - a heartbeat !!!    Yippeeeeee !

LML -wow not long now ! - can't wait to hear your news !  

Lirac and Lentil, hope your mini-bumps are doing well xxxx

Loads of love and luck to everyone else too.....Pen, Mrs Bunny, Laura, Giggles, RSMUM, Alma May and everyone else I have missed.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Lentil

Hi Bloobs - How are you doing sweet? 

I am good except I feel sick and headachey and shattered. My DH just made me   with happiness though as he has just said I look wonderful and he thinks I am starting to look blooming     - love him so much. (particularly as I couldnt feel more the opposite)

When do I expect to see a mini bump? I keep looking but cant see one (through the spare tyre) yet!   
L
xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Thanks lovely Lentil.  I'm fine thank you !

Awwww, how lovely of your DH !!! What a lovely man he is !    Give him a hug from me !  
It seems to vary a lot when bumps appear.  I think mine was drug induced (6 weeks onwards !) but some people don't get them 'til after 20 weeks or so.

Love to all,
BB xxxxxx


----------



## Newday

Timks thats great news!

Dawn


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone

thank you so much for your kind messages of support and understanding - they mean such a lot to me. It was a bit of a cathartic exercise, posting on abroadies about our decision and this in itself is helping me to move on (I think!). It's also lovely to see some 'old' abroadies posting here and sending messages to me - I really appreciate it.

Dawn, congraultions on the safe arrival of your latest grandchild Joshua!  
Hopefully you'll be posting a birth announcement of your own one day, but as you know, having a grandchild is a very special priviledge that doesn't happen to everyone. I'm glad in a way that my post prompted you to offload your feelings about needing to stop tx soon and I hope this was theraputic for you. I think everyone here understands some of what you're going through even though so many abroadies seem to have achieved their dream. I'm hoping and praying that you can go into 2010 with motherhood to look forward to but if that doesn't happen I'm hoping that you can look forward to another direction in life. Please PM me if you want to chat about it or offload - I'd like to PM you when I get a spare chunk of time!   

Tinks, that's wonderful news about getting married! and so soon! Hope the arrangements go well, and I'm sure you'll look radiant  

LML, good luck again!  

love to all
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Afternoon all,

Dont know that I have much time but wanted to at least do a quick post to say congratulations to Dawn and Tinks what lovely news from you both.

LML am so excited for you and wish you loads of love and luck for your impedding birth, you must be on tenter hooks but lovely to hear you are enjoying it and just waiting for things to happen now.  Do shout if I can help at all when your little one arrives, you do learn to cope with the sleep depravation and although its no fun the first smile is payback in full I promise.

DivaB how lovely to see you posting and your little ticker moving along. I know how cautious you are being but am just delighted to see you heard the heartbeat, I hope it starts to feel real for you very soon and you start clocking up those milestones.

Lentil your DH sounds amazing what a lovely thing to say! Give him a hug from me, wish all men were so complimentary.  My bump didnt really start to show until about 18/19 weeks and I didnt feel anything until about then too but everyone is different.  Obviously I only made it to 33 weeks so never go that big or uncomfortable but I truly enjoyed my bump and rubbing baby oil in every day from about 12 weeks - didnt have a single stretch mark but think that might be a hereditary thing.  Look forward to hearing how you are getting on.

Know I am missing loads but want to do a quick post on Bumps and Babes and have some PM's to respond to.

Love to you all

Pen
xxx


----------



## Newday

Mrs Bunny feel free to PM me anytime. Were off to the hospital tonight to see Joshua. My step daughter in law is expecting in April again but I cannot be around her she drives me mad. I thought it was jealousy but I have realsied it's just her. I was happy with Anja's preganacy and not bothered (ie getting upset) about Joshua's birth. Anja has had 3 Mc's and is more sensitive she had one Sept 2004 I had mine Dec 2004 and the DIL sent Xmas cards with a scan of the baby on! I just couldn't look at it. To make things worse she chose the name that I had always said I wanted for a boy she didn't know but it just added to it all.

She is very manipulating got pg to keep SS and this time told him she had come off the pill to loose weight and hey a mistake happened! She makes me sick she would like a girl and I bet she b****y gets one too!

Sorry that was a rant didn't intend that!

But as you can see there more to my situation than meets the eye.

Take care
Dawn


----------



## LEXEY

DAWN your not rantin hun  your tellin people who understand    
no1 knows  wot else we have to surffer  apart from IF  and this journey is  hard anyway 
thats wot i loved about abroardies  NO1 ever judged me  or even thought i was insane because  they felt the same way  i think its so impotant to have support  from some1 who understand 
iv said b4 you dont seak advice from a solictor when you need a dentist    
just off loadin somtimes is a huge help


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know that I saw one lovely heartbeat today and a   that is bang on for dates, so I am very overwhelmed and relieved. I don't think I've fully let myself believe it yet but it is slowly sinking in. Next scan in 2 weeks time.

Thanks for all your lovely support and friendship. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Sasha, I am so pleased for you- great news!   You sound so calm and happy!

Wishing you all the best for the coming days and weeks as I suspect that you will be taking things one day and step at a time!

Thank you also for your lovely messages and texts, 

lots of love and best wishes,

roze  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Roze, how are you hun? Any news I'm thinking of you too. Not long now until you get to meet your little ones.

Sasha xxx


----------



## alanelaine

Hi to all, especially some of you old-timers who may remember us.

Just a note to say that we were approved to adopt on 6th October and we were matched with a little girl aged two and a half last week - we expect to have her home with us in the New Year.

Glad to see so many positive outcomes on this thread and we'd like to wish you all the  very best for the future.

A&E


----------



## lovemylabrador

Sasha - congratulations on your scan - lovely news!!    

Dawn - have a lovely cuddle with Joshua. Your S-DIL sounds like my SIL - has been a right madam to my (very easy-going) Mum... but that hasn't stopped my Mum having a lovely relationship with her grandchildren - hopefully that will be the same for you...

Roze - how are you feeling?? Exciting times...

All quiet here - made 5 dozen mince pies for the freezer today - last few days of being organised!!!

Mrs Bunny - have booked a reflexology session tomorrow - is there a 'get labour going' point I should get them to rub...?!

Thank you all for your good wishes - will keep you posted!!

LML  xxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Sasha, delighted with your news, it is just great to see the HB and little one in the bag , you'll see how everything will be going ok.

LML, you are great, and as you said very organised, better now than later, I hope that your refloxology gets you going..............

Dawn, as the other ladies in here have said, SDIL sounds like a little madam, not nice at all, we understand you so dont worry about ranting.

Roze, not long now for you either, how are you feeling?

I am 26 weeks today and feeling great.


----------



## lovemylabrador

... Alan and Elaine, sorry to have ignored your last post, think ours crossed - congratulations!

Bluesky - congrats to you too on your 26 weeks!

LML


----------



## LEXEY

SASHA FABBY NEWS   
a&e HUGE CONGRADS on your adoption  enjoy your new   littel girl
BLUESKY 26 weeks wow how fast  hows dh   
LML good luck with the birth    
roze  if am right arnt you due in a about 3 weeks to i no my FET was the same time as your tx good luck hun hope all gos well do you know the sex off the babies  
DIVA sorry ive not been in touch i hope your well and your still  in  cloud     
pen hows you n ollie donin   
bron were are you   
JD hugs to you and baby jd  hope your recoverd from your ki 
LARKELS not seen you post for a while hope things are ok  
BONNIE any luck with the house hunting 
LESLEY post over due    
laura how the girls hun hope your well   
san n steve    
love to every 1 xxx


----------



## Newday

Sasha what lovely news


have been to see Joshua lovely little baby

Dawn


----------



## roze

Hi, all,

I certainly for one remember Alan and Elaine; what lovely news!  You must be so excited- I assume she will be with you in time for Xmas?  Hopefully you will keep in touch now and let us know how things go.

Hi to everyone else,


love roze


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Alan & Elaine,

I also remember you from way back when.    on being matched with your daughter, what exciting news! So pleased that you have shared it with us. Please keep popping in to let us know how you are getting on.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

alanelaine

I remember you from several years ago

so pleased for you both

Congratulations 

Love

~E~


----------



## MrsBunny

Sasha, brilliant news about your scan. So pleased for you. xx

Alan & Elaine, I remember you too. Fantastic to hear that you will be parents very soon. Well done  

LML, yes there are reflexology things you can do to help start labour but these should only be done after the due date and will only work if the baby's ready to come. And they will usually only be done by reflexologists specialised in maternity. Saying that, my tutor lent me some maternity reflexology books and I tried the techniques on DD once she was a week overdue and I think they did work after several goes! Enjoy the session anyway.

Cat, sorry I got you mixed up with Nats210 on my big post. I hope those 2010 plans are coming along and prove to be successful x
Nats, I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly x

Dawn, not surprised you had a rant. It's difficult enough going through what your going through without total insensitives in your family! 

Crusoe, sorry I missed you before. I expect you are getting excited about giving your little boy a wonderful Christmas!

Love to all
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## bron11

Hi everyone, sorry I have not posted for a long time, access to internet died when we returned from holidays, then other issues took over.  Hope the following is up to-date with everyone.  

Cat so sorry to read the outcome was not positive, hope your coping ok.

DivaB – love those baby grows – fingers crossed it will get used one day.  Further reading – it appears to have happened.  Fantastic news.  Are you playing the little one rock music?

Lexey – hope you recovered from car accident

San have you stayed off the cigs?  San Steve all best for forthcoming treatment.  San know what u mean when u say u can’t wait for hospital treatment – it makes you feel you are one step closer to achieving a goal, so any pain/embarrassment involved is worth it.

Penpot it is amazing how results of tests vary depending on whose doing the testing – hope things work out ok for you both.

Bluebell – pregnant with a little girl.  Sorry about loss of other twin.  From reading you appear to be coping brilliant, despite the worries.  Look after yourselves.

Bron how are you and little Jake getting on? Laura, Jaydi and AlmaMay hope your little ones are all thriving.

Penelope Positive and Ollie – how are things going with you all?  How is the BF going?  - Ollie seemed to have similar pooh issues like Jake.  Hard going both for parents and the little one. Sorry your holidays did not go as well as you hoped.  Know where your coming from when you say taking a little one away at an early age needs rethought!  Will send you pm shortly.

Lexey how’s your mum now.  Will also send you pm shortly – sorry for delay.

Dawn  sorry to hear that you had to have your treatment cancelled.  So unfair.  

San and Steve hope you had a good holiday – how are you both?

For all the girls who got bigger boobs in pregnancy – please share with me!!!

Sasha – glad to hear you have had a supportive consultant – this makes so much of a difference. Fantastic news about the pregnancy – how are you feeling?

Lenti – pregnant with twins – over the moon for you all.  How is it going?

Bluesky – how is the pregnancy going?  How is hubby – enjoy your forthcoming holiday, not long now.

Tinkkerbunny – how are things – congratulations on the forthcoming wedding, bump and all – how exciting,  post some photo’s please.

Newday – congratulations on birth of your grandson.  Their a joy.

Rsmum – how are things with you?

Laura how are the twins – managing to get some time for yourself?  

Roze – twins, congratulations – not long now.  Glad all is well.  Sounds as if you are going to be well monitored.

LML –  hope I read right that you are also pregnant – congrats, look after yourselves.

Lirac – what a roller coaster ride – congratulations.


A&E – Brilliant news, hope all goes well for the adoption – what a wounderful life changing start for 2010.  

Holly you keep everyone on your toes – fantastic news.  Are you still getting your dinner cooked for you? 

Lexey uk donnor

Lovemylabrador, - mince pies sounds lovely can you cyber post some?  Not long now, you do fine in labour.  Keep us posted.  Take care.

Cat 68 – how’s you?  Hope all goes well with your forthcoming plans.

CRUSOE – how is the family?  First Xmas with your son, lots of memories to make.

Donna – welcome.

Mrs Bunny – thoughts with you and your family.  Look after yourselves.  Enjoy your reflexology course, you will be able to make a good living out of this as they always seem to be in demand.  

AlmaMay – hope your feeling better and that your son doesn’t get SF.  I’m confused as to what is or isn’t allowed to be said on this thread anymore which is why I mainly just read now.  Finding time to read/write is also hard with a little one around.  Look after yourselves.  Loads of hugs.

Regarding myself and the family.  Holiday in America turned out to be split between my sisters and 19 days in Canada.
Sorry Jake awake - will post later today and update u all.  Bron xx


----------



## bluebell

Wow, Bron, what a whopper post !!!  You have been busy !  Thanks for your kind words and kisses to little Jake.

Sasha, my wonderful friend, as you know I am absolutely over the moon for you.         Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!  Hope the itching begins to subside as the days pass.  You deserve this so much.

Mrs Bunny, so lovely to see you posting.  Love to all your gorgeous family and to Button.    

Holly been thinking of you too    

Lexey, hope that your tx plans are brewing away nicely.

Dawn, kisses to Joshua.  It must be so hard so have such a spiteful SDIL.  Is she perhaps a bit insecure and jealous of your impressive career and other things in your life ?  Families can be so tough - just because we are related or married to relatives we are expected to get on and it doesn't always work like that.  I am sure you are right that it isn't so much your envy that makes the idea of her pregnancy hard but just that you don't like her or what she does to your family !!  Thanks for telling us and please keep us posted.

Pen Pos and Ollie, loads of love and hope things are easing for you.  

LML - not long now !!!

Cat, how are your tx plans coming along ?  Please keep us posted.

Laura, kisses to the girlies   

Lentil and Lirac - hugs to the mini-bumps

I must have missed someone along the way !!  Love to anyone I have missed.

Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Afternoon all,

Bron how lovely to see you posting have been thinking about you and little Jake how are you all getting on?  Yes I am still breastfeeding with a couple of bottles as well for meds etc, makes it easier, and feel lucky it has come relatively easy for me. Am having to go back to work in the New Year if I can ever find a job so might have to stop then, will see how we go.  Hope that DH of yours is being more supportive now?  Look forward to your PM. Dont worry too much about what you can and cant post here, anything goes as always with in reason so as long as you are not going deep in depth with pregnancy or parenting issues general chats and catch ups seem to be fine.

Bloobs how are you and your bump doing?  Hope all is well, will try and catch up with you on the other thread in a mo.

Alan and Elaine what wonderful news for you, I hope you have a lovely start to the new year with your daughter, how excited you must be.

Big hello's to everyone else, hope its not as rainy and grey where you are as it is here!  We are doing fine, Ollie just had his third jabs and is asleep on my tummy, bless.

Bye for now

Pen
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Congratulations Sasha!  Great news.  So happy for you hon.

A and E congrats to you too.  What a great Xmas gift!  My friend is just starting the adoption process and stories like yours always give her hope.

Love to all.  No time as ever!

Laura x


----------



## bluebell

Alan and Elaine !  Silly me I forgot to include you in my post    
We all remember you and I want to wish you massive congratulations !!
2010 will be some amazing year for you and I can't wait to hear more news about your little girl.  
Lots of love,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## alanelaine

Thanks to all of you; nice to see some familiar names - even nicer to see those that are having success at this.  We're delighted with our decision and the outcome is beyond what we had imagined.

Cyber good vibes to all of you on the thread.  We hope all your dreams and wishes are fulfilled.

A&E


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

I will be starting a new thread in a few minutes and thus this thread will be locked in the next 5 minutes

If posting please copy and paste your post to aviod losing it 

I notice from a few posts that some are unsure what is acceptable/not acceptable chat re bumps and babies on Abroadies, with this in mind, i will be starting the new thread with a little information which should clearly outline this, if there are any questions please feel free to PM me and i will gladly answer

~E~

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217012.0


----------



## Martha Moo

New home Ladies.............

Wishing all lots of luck, love and    



*IMPORTANT!*

* 
Posting Guidelines and Ettiquette For Abroadies.*​
Abroadies is intended as a support network for members undergoing current fertility treatment. It is recognised that many good friendships and strong bonds are formed during this time and you may want to keep in touch with former Abroadies - be they or you successful this time or otherwise. On Abroadies we like to encourage and nurture those relationships. In fact some of our abroadies have been going for years and members there have made some great friends through the Abroadies thread. 

*
However, we need to remember that, while many of you will be successful, members who are going through the pain of infertility, pregnancy loss and failed cycles will still be reading and participating.*
In short, we need to ensure that Abroadies remains a safe haven for those still struggling to become a mummy, as well as a place to celebrate the success of those who have been blessed. We do not want anyone to feel excluded because they cannot participate in the discussions that take place, or because they find the "details" too painful.

We do have an excellent babydust area here on FF, where detailed discussions and support about pregnancy, babies and parenting can take place freely. Some useful links to these areas will be posted at the end of this post.

With this in mind we need to ensure baby and pregnancy chat is kept to a reasonable and considerate level. As a general rule, when posting, imagine how you would have felt pre-baby/BFP if you'd read what you are about to post and, if you think it would have upset you, tone it down.



*We have drawn up a number of posting guidelines that we ask for you to consider when posting about either pregnancy or babies:*​
*Photos of scans, bumps and babies:* Where possible please keep these to a minimum. Best practice is to upload these to the gallery and post a link in thread with a clear indication as to the content of the pictures. Not only does this give the members the choice to view or not, but allows them to make nice comments you can easily find and look back on later.  Charter members will have their own galleries; all other members can post in the relevant sub-folder.
_We reserve the right to resize or remove any bump, baby or scan photos found in line in the thread (i.e. not in the avatar or signature area) if deemed necessary._

*Pregnancy and Baby Chat:* Pregnancy chat is allowed in the Abroadies area and everyone would like you to celebrate and share your inspirational success. However, please bear in mind there is such a thing as "too much information". Someone who has recently had a failed cycle or a pregnancy loss may find it difficult to read detailed posts about pregnancy, particularly if the chat on a thread is heavily weighted with it. As a general rule, your posts should be weighted equally about 50% pregnancy/baby and 50% general support and chat with/for others If you have nothing to post but baby / pregnancy news (i.e a quick report on a scan etc.), keep it short and concise. Always remember to ask about and include your fellow Abroadies, including those not pregnant or parents yet.



*General guidelines and examples of what is acceptable where.
*

*ACCEPTABLE ON ABROADIES
*


*General basic information and reports about scans and scan results.
*General basic information about pregnancy progress, including basic information about body changes.
*General basic information about social situations (i.e. starting mat leave, shopping for mat wear)
*General basic information about shopping for baby mechandise. 
*General basic information about birth (i.e. date, weight, gender and name).
*General basic information about baby development (i.e. she smiled for the first time today / she took her first steps etc.) 
*Links to posts and discussions on the Babydust boards with appropriate baby/pregnancy content warning.
*Links to photos of scans, bumps and babies uploaded in the gallery (or small photos attached to or posted in the thread with appropriate content warning.)

*ACCEPTABLE ON BABYDUST BOARDS
*


*Detailed information and support for scan and scan results.
*Support including detailed information about pregnancy and body changes (including discussions about leaking breasts, stretch marks, size of bump, swollen ankles, general pregnancy griping and complaining... yes, you may say you won't but, trust me you will!  )
*Detailed discusions about maternity leave maternity shopping (including support when chosing appropriate maternity clothes) packing of hospital bags etc.
*Detailed discussions / support when purchasing baby related merchandise - cots, prams, bedding etc. 
*Birth stories (posted in the birth story folder)
*Support and detailed discussions about baby development.
*Support and detailed discussions about parenting issues.

*
An example of what is acceptable on Abroadies:
*
_"I am feeling the baby move every day now. I am getting quite big and finding it hard to get comfy at night so quite tired, but I start mat leave in 2 weeks so at least I can nap in the day. Been shopping for bras today but might need more when the baby comes if I breastfeed."
_

*And an example of what would be considered too much information!
*
_"Oh my I am so huge now. He/she kicks constantly now and it really hurts and keeps me wake all night. I am so tired, my ankles are so swollen and I've got heartburn all the time and I have hideous stretchmarks. My body will never be the same again.  
I just want this baby out now but I've got months to go! Oh and my boobs started leaking today but I found this great website where you can order maternity bras. I have gone up three cup sizes so had to order a xxx. Someone told me you get even bigger when you breastfeed. I don't know if I am going to or not yet but I have been researching breast pumps and think the xxx sounds like the best one. What are you all going to do feeding wise and what do you think of that pump?"

_

I am sure you can "put yourself in those shoes" and see how the second example might be too much for someone who is not fortunate to be pregnant. 

Again these are just guidelines and individual threads will have their own tone. What is acceptable on one may be too much on another. *You need to exercise your own maturity and common sense to moderate your own posts as you see fit in line with what all your peers find agreeable as well as site guidelines.*.
If you see a post you feel is innapropriate. Do not start a debate with the member in question (experience tells us this only leads to bad feeling  ). The correct response is to use the "report to moderator" function and let us deal with it. 
If you want to post something and are unsure if it is appropriate, you can always PM one of your mods to check before you post.
_Moderators may post occasional reminders if things are getting too pregnancy/baby centric on a particular thread. Please don't take this personally; it is just us doing our jobs! _
We may remove and/or edit posts if we feel they breach the guidelines, or have been reported as innapropriate. Where possible, we will try and keep editing to a minimum but if it is deemed appopriate, whole posts may be moved to the Babydust area and merged with the relevant birthclub/tri board and very occasionally, comments removed completely. Moderators will try and contact members to explain this decision, however please remember we are busy people and may not always be able to contact everyone directly to explain a moderating decision. 
If you feel your post has been moderated unfairly - in the first instance contact the moderator in question to clarify. If you are unable to resolve this to your mutual satisfaction and wish to take the matter further, you may appeal to one of the Admin team to reverse the decision.



There might be occasions where you need to vent or post or generally go into details. For instance if things are not going well and you are worried and need the support of your friends. This is absolutely fine (there are exceptions to every rule, after all  ). If you do need to do this, please post a content warning, leave several lines of space and change the font colour of that portion of your text.

A best practice idea would be to make the text pale pink since this barely shows up on screen unless highlighted. i.e.

CONTENT WARNING: BABY TALK BELOW (click and drag your mouse to highlight to read)

V
V
V
V
V
V
V
click and drag your mouse over this line from here>This is a test.
As you can see the text is barely visible in the screen until you roll your mouse over it and click and drag to highlight.<to here.​
To change your text color, simply place the following tags around your text:

[nobbc] [/nobbc]

The standard content warning should be something like: CONTENT WARNING: BABY/PREGNANCY TALK BELOW.

(if you forget to do this, don't worry, the Abroadies mods will likely edit and do this for you.)

*
For those of you how have been Abroadies a long time...*

As a result of these new guidelines, you may find some closer editing of your threads in the short term. Please don't worry; you have done nothing wrong - it is just an adjustment period while everyone (mods and members alike) find their way with implementing these guidelines.

*And finally, some useful links:
*

*Chat & Site Ettiquette ~* CLICK HERE

*Bun In The Oven ~ *  CLICK HERE 

and...

*A Guide To Using Bun In The Oven Boards ~* CLICK HERE

*Babydust - Parents place for chat and support ~ *  CLICK HERE 

and...

*Abroadies Bumps, Babies and Beyond ~ *  CLICK HERE

*A Guide To The Parent's Board ~ * CLICK HERE

*Post Negative Cycle Support ~ *CLICK HERE

*In Between Treatment ~ * CLICK HERE

*Fertility Friends Gallery ~ * CLICK HERE

*CLICK HERE FOR CHAT AND SITE ETIQUETTE*
​
~E~


----------



## svb

Hi Ladies. 
Just been notified there's a new thread. Can I join you please?

Hi Lirac - We've spoken on another thread. Congrats again and good luck for your scan shortly.

Like Lirac, I'm also having treatment at IB, Alicante. We have our first consultation on Monday 23rd November and very much looking forward to it.

Sarah x


----------



## three_stars

ALan and Elaine-  I do remember you very well and am very happy for you about the adoption.  I hope you will have your LO in your home soon.  What a wonderful Christmas present!

Holly-thanks for your efforts regarding guidelines clarification. That was a whopper post!

LML-Any day now.  I hope you family really loves mince pie for dinner!  

Gotta run..; Take care ladies!  And Alan and STeve!
bonnie


----------



## lovemylabrador

Found you!

Sarah - welcome - and best of luck with your upcoming tx at IB Alicante!! I am 3 days overdue following our first DE tx with them back in Feb - we were very impressed with them, felt in excellent hands with the lovely Dr. Jon. Feel free to PM me if you want to chat any more...

All quiet here - just off to eat a few mince pies...

Best wishes to all on this blustery morning...

LML  xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to welcome svb to Abroadies!  I have been an Abroadie since 2004 and it is an amazing place to be - full of support, information, care and friendship !  I wish you all the best with your tx,

LML - 3 days overdue !!!!!  I hope that you are enjoying the quiet before the storm and enjoying plenty of precious 'me time' !!!  

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

& welcome to Sarah!!!

LML, these little ones never comne when they're supposed to  . Hang in there, it can't be too much longer.

Lentil, how you doing hun?

Lirac, hope you get through your 'to do' list quickly.

Donna, I hope all is going well in your 2ww.

Bonnie, how is your ex's treatment going? I hope you and the children stay illness free.

Love to everyone else,

Sasha xxx

p.s. I am having a yummy roast chicken cooked for me by my mum which I can smell as I type (can't wait!). There's nothing like good old fashioned home cooking! Off to enjoy...


----------



## Skirtgirl

just bookmarking so I don't loose you all.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Afternoon all,

Gosh its a blustery day! Hope Winnie the Pooh and chums are OK in 100 acre wood! 

Just a quick post to say a warm welcome to Sarah!  As the others have said this is a wonderful place to be with tons of support, guidance and information on offer.  I like Bluebell have been an abroadie for many years and honestly wouldnt have got to where I am today without the tremendous people here.  I hope you find lots of help and support here.  Wishing you all the best of luck for your upcoming treatment.

Oooo Sasha that Chicken sounds yummy can I come for lunch 

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, chicken for me too please !!  
Sasha I hope your lovely mum has plenty of chairs and plates for us all !!
What's for dessert ?  
BB xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bron11

Sarah Welcome - the girls on here are more than supportive and full of advice.  Hope all goes well with your treatment.

Sasha, Steve - regarding my post way back concerning grandson possibly having Asperger Sym - he has seen consultant and child occ health.  They all agree some issues present and have set him tasks to do with mum and given him a special chair to help him.  On a real positive note, for the first time he went up to his big brother and gave him a kiss for the first time yesterday - break through!  Thanks for your help and advice.

It seems long time since i posted prior to my holidays.  As pen stated, not as stress free with a little one in toe, esp as he went through 4 different time zones and is now not sleeping more than 4 hours max at night.  Could have divorced my DH a view times but survived that as well!!!  

Our time spent in Canada was good as we have now got through stage one and hopefully within the next year will be immigrating to Nova Scotia Lunenburg region under the Community Identified Stream.  Fingers crossed this happens.  Painting house to get it back on the market.

I am back to work sooner than hoped as dh got paid off two weeks ago.  Still feeding Jake myself so bit stressed over this side of things but coping ok.

Jake doing well, 3 teeth, still has to have ongoing test re one kidney larger than other but is being monitored well for this.

I think that is about me updated.

Is anyone ready for xmas?  I can't believe it is only round the corner.

My wish to Santa is - is for all those going through treatment that it is stress free but successful.  For those PG - a health pregnancy.  For all new mums some sleep for them.

take care all bron Jake xx


----------



## LEXEY

GIRLS JUST BOOK MARKING   STILL NO DONOR NEWS 
ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND   
SBV HUGE WELCOME HUN  AND   
BRON SO PLEASED YOU FOUND YOUR PASSWORD  THOUGHT YOUD RUN OFF   
LOVE  TO ALL


----------



## Lentil

bookmarking!! xxxxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Welcome Sarah.  I too am an IB girl (can I still be a girl at over 40).  I saw Dr Jon like LML, and I too was very impressed with the tx we recieved there - not least because I was blessed with identical twin girls.  I was just thinking, Abroadies, it was about a year ago Jaydi and I found out we were pregnant.  I really relied on Abroadies to get me through as there was no IB board.  Wishing you every success with your IB tx.  Keep us informed!

Bron so nice to see you posting.  3 teeth for Jake!  Wow I can't believe how time has flown by.

LML - so excited for you!!!!  Cannot wait to hear news of your little one's arrival.  I still haven't sent Dr Jon a photo of our girls, must do it.  It must be lovely for him to see the product of successful treatment.

Love to all.

Laura


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all,

Still all quiet with me - due to go for sweep tomorrow, with induction looming Sat... though I feel pretty comfortable still, so if monitoring shows little one is also comfy inside, may ask to be left a few more days and hope nature takes its course... Cant quite believe this is all so imminent!!

Sasha - hope the roast chicken was good - a couple of months into my pregnancy, I demanded roast chicken be cooked by hubby there and then - which it was.... and I'm a veggie!!

Lexey - hoping you get some donor news soon  xx

Bron - wow, Canada!! Sounds exciting. Its the country that always comes top of the 'best standard of living' polls,' I believe... Glad to hear Jake is doing well... In answer to your 'anyone ready for Christmas?' I have written all my cards and cooked and frozen 60 mince pies!!!! Last chance to be organised for quite some time!!!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend...

LML  xxx


----------



## svb

Evening Ladies.  

Thank you all so much for your lovely walm welcomes. They're right. You are a friendly thread  

So nice to hear a few of you used IB. Only one week to go til our consultation. I really just want to get started now. 

LML - Hope the sweep gets things moving for you.
Laura - Identical twinnes   How lovely

Just want to wish Lentil all the best for your scan tomorrow hun  

and Hi to all the other Abroadies. I will get to know you all soon I'm sure. 

Sarah xx


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quick hello to you all - sorry I never seem to get to post these days - but I am reading and thinking of you all often.

IS there any chance anyone could do a list of where everyone's at? I'm starting to lose track there's so many of us again now. It's fab!

I keep trying to post and then something happens, I keep trying to upload some pics of the LO one the gallery, then something happens..   - I don't know where the time goes - and I don't even go out to work! 

Are you all getting ready for Xmas? I usually start thinking about it about now, start writing lists next week, then start panicking around the first week of December - and every Xmas Eve I'm up 'til 3am or something ( most often with a glass of red wine in my hand ) - desperately wrapping while the house snores above me.

Anyway, wanted to send a big hello and welcome to svb and huge        to anyone going through tx at the mo..and massive belly hugs to the preggie ladies and a " get well soon " to ALmamay and huge, huge hugs to anyone in need of them right now...

sorry I've not been able to do personals - will try to one day soon

lol to you all

R( and L  )'smum 

XX


----------



## Lentil

LML - I am veggie too nd had a couple of Bacon sarnie cravings - been veggie for 24 years too!   

xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Lentil am I right in that you have a scan today ?  If so, good luck.  If not, ignore me !!!!  

Stop all this talk of bacon butties - you are making me really hungry !!!      

Hello RSMUM - snoggles to you and your DDs    

LML - hope the sweep goes OK.  IKWYM about wanting to let nature take its course and have a few extra days.  Maybe the sweep (or curry or   or pineapple etc) will work and you won't have that decision to make !!!

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Lentil

Hi Bloobs - I am so impressed - You are so good at remembering everything! Yes 1.45 (Spanish time) is the next scan. IB are being very good at monitoring as this is the 4th scan now in 17 days   At some point they are going to send us off into the  great unknown I guess.....But we are actually thinking of scraping the last of the money together and having our maternity care and birth with them too  
xxxxx


----------



## LEXEY

LML am so excited 4 you a sweep should see you on your way      mmmmmm mince pies   
LENTIL GOOD LUCK hun   
BRON  i will pm  asap  just took off my nurses uniform and every1  healthy  so frees up more me time love n hugs to you and jake   
BLUEBELL hope your well  
RS MUM hows things love to you all   
DIVA HOPE YOUR OK NOTICED YOUV NOT POSTED FOR SOME TIME hope all is well and your enjoying your dream   
SAN  n STEVE  THINKIN OFF YOU AT THIS SAD TIME XXX  
SBV yes every1  is so friendley  your in good hands  
LAURA HOWS THE TWINS   
BONNIE any luck with the house move  hows the family 

BLUESKY hope your well  hows your dh love to you both   
ROZE  GOOD LUCK WITH THE BIRTH OFF YOUR TWINNIES TO HUN  
TINKS HOPE ALL IS WELL   
MRS BUNNY  thinkin off you   
LARKELS  THINKIN OFF YOU 2  
SASHA HOWS THINGS   
  
PEN  LOVE TO YOU AND OLLIE     
SORRY IF IV MISSED ANY1  
THINKIN OFF YOU ALL


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Lexi, loving all your smilies   

Lentil, all the best for your scan today.

Hi to everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Lentil

All good today   great scan and all bang on size etc.
Thanks all
xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Lentil,

    Very pleased to hear all is well with your little one. 

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for Lentil and her little Lentil !!!             
Fantastic news !!
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## LEXEY

fabby news lentil


----------



## lovemylabrador

to Lentil for the scan today!!!!!!! Lovely news!!!!!!  

LML  xx


----------



## LEXEY

LML GOOD LUCK FOR TOMO HUN


----------



## Newday

Lentil Congratulations
dawn


----------



## Lentil

Thanks so much - really happy for first time in ages after last 2 scans


----------



## bluesky3443

Lentil, so pleased that your scans has gone well, every week that passes is better and better        

Lirac, I am sorry to hear that you had a bit of a heavy bleed, I really hope that is just a scare and your little beanie is fine and you can find and heart beat, you are very right to think that lots of ladies have heavy bleeding and they go and have a healthy pg. I wouls just recommended to do a lot of rest and dont go to work, look after yourself and I hope that that was the end of the bleed.
Sending lots of love and hugs your way


----------



## bluebell

Lirac I had the same as you with my pregnancy with DD.  I had bleeding, with clots, on and off for 14 weeks or so, and still delivered a healthy girl at the end of it.
You are right, and oh so brave, to say that there is nothing that you can do now to stop a m/c.  I just really hope that your littlie is hanging in there.  Bleeding is really very common in early prennancy. 
Sending you lots of love and wishing all the very very best for you on Friday


----------



## lovemylabrador

Lirac - sending you a pm...  xxxx


----------



## LEXEY

LIRAC  HANG IN THERE IST VERY COMMON TO BLEED  WITH ANY PREGNANCEY BUT FOR SOME REASON ITS HIGHER WITH IVF ILL      ALL IS OK  AND FRIDAY GIVES YOU THE  NEWS  TO RELAX  AM THINKIN OFF YOU


----------



## Laura68

Dear Lirac

Please don't give up hope til you have your scan.  I know it's hard.  I too had very heavy bleeding with clots and real pain at 5 weeks and all was still OK.  I remember it came on very suddenly, like yours.  Very scary.  IB just told me to up my pessaries and they said it happened in 80 % of IVF pregnancies.  Hopefully it is just implantation, which is what mine turned out to be.  I remember Bluebell posting about how much she had bled with her DD and it comforted me so much!

Lentil - wonderful news about your scan hon.  Also, wanted to say I;m so sorry but I must have missed your post about losing your other bean.  So sorry hon, but how fab your little one is beating and dancing away in there.  

Sorry have to go it's past my bedtime!
x


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Lirac,

So sorry that you have had this scare     . I wish I could say something to help but I really do hope that the scan on Friday will allay all your fears. The only thing I can sat having had an m/c myself is that once my bleeding started it didn't stop, so the fact that you have had no more is a really good sign. I'm so sorry that you have to work this week and I know how much you will be willing Friday to get here. In the meantime, sending you lots of love.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Lirac   hope friday comes quickly and brings good news.

Lentil Great news about the scan!!


----------



## Lentil

Lirac - Hoping it was implantation sweety. I had a bleed which wasnt light too on about 5 weeks too. IB told me it happens in 60% of pg women after IVF. Also its v common in twins.     Thinking of you
xxxxx


----------



## svb

Morning 
What lovely weather  

LML - Any movement yet? Good luck
Lirac - Good luck for your scan tomorrow. I hope everything is ok for you and hope the bleeding has still stopped     
Lentil - See you on Saturday   Anything you're craving from the UK?  #

Hello to everyone else. I will hopefully have more to say next week.

Sarah x


----------



## LEXEY

BONNIE good news that  x dh has finished  all his meds  and i hope his results bring good news in time for xmas  i wish him a speedy recovery    
well done on being organized its a great feeling eh     
dont worry to much about dd  i think its somthin we all do  to be able to get some work done   
hope your well yourself   
LML  hope the sweep went well not long now    
LIRAC  good luck hun     
love to every1 else


----------



## lovemylabrador

Morning everyone,

Still here! Thanks for all your good wishes. No action yet. Another sweep tomorrow... Still feeling ok though...

Bonnie, glad to hear that tx seems to have gone well for DD's Dad. 

Lirac - keeping everything crossed for you...

Just off for windy walk with lovely lab

LML  xxx


----------



## Sasha B

LML, you're amazing being so patient. Every day is a day closer to meeting you little one.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Lirac,

Hope all goes well with your scan today. Thinking of you   .

Sasha xxx


----------



## LEXEY

lirac good luck to day hun


----------



## Skirtgirl

Lirac thinking of you today,

LML hope you LO arrives soon.


----------



## Lentil

LML - any news?    

Lirac - everything crossed for you    

L
xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Lirac - thinking of you today... xx

All quiet here...

LML xx


----------



## bluebell

Sorry everyone, didn't get a chance to post yesterday ... hoping as hard as I  can that all is fine with you, Lirac xxxx        

Love Bluebell xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Just wanting to wish LML all the best too.  I loved the quiet before the storm bit when I was overdue by 11 days with DD.

Lexey, any news on your donor ?

Sarah, how are your preparations coming along ?  What day do you go ?

Just to let you all know we had a scan on Weds and all was fine.  25 weeks now but still nervous !

Love to everyone else      

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Bloobs you are doing brilliantly, so pleased to hear all is well!

LML hope you are keeping well you must be excited/nervous/impatient?  Hope to hear good news soon

Lirac, wishing you tons of luck for today

Sorry I havent posted much but am reading every day

Pen
xxx


----------



## svb

Lirac         for your scan today
Blubell - We fly tomorrow! At last. Can't wait to get started. I guess we will know much more after our appointment on Monday.
We are staying with Lentil on Sat and Sun and then we go down to stay with another friend in La Manga until we fly home Tuesday.
Am looking forward to a few days chill out eating some lovely Spanish food.

Hello to everyone else.

Sarah x


----------



## Sasha B

SVB, how exciting! Have a wonderful trip and we'll be thinking of you on Monday. Enjoy your mini break.

LML, I think your LO is too comfortable to want to go anywhere anywhere at the moment. I hope things get moving for you very soon.

Bloobs, so glad mini madam is doing well.

Pen, lovely to hear from you.

Love to everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Laura68

Lirac - thinking of you and hoping for good news.

LML - you've got us all on tenterhooks!  Looking forward so much to meeting new mini Abroadie.

Bluebes - Great news.

Pen - lovely new piccy of Ollie.  This must be the one minute a day he sleeps??  He looks so contented.

Sasha -lovely seeing your ticker.

Sarah have a lovely and successful trip.  We really enjoyed the weather and beach in Alicante.  It was the most relaxing IVF cycle we ever haad!

Lexey any news?  You always have news!

Love Laura


----------



## LEXEY

GIRLS 
LIRIC HOPEING ALL WENT WELL HUN     
LML HOPEING YOUR LO WILL BE HERE VERY SOON  HAVE YOU   TRYD IT REALLY DOSE WORK   
PEN LOVE THE PIC HUN SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE HOPE YOR WELL   
SASHA HOPE YOUR OK 
SBV GOOD LUCK FOR MONDAY  EXCITIN TIMES AHEAD   
BONNIE LOVE N HUGS COMIN YOUR WAY HOWS THE FAMILY  AND YOUR EX   
BLUESKY HOPE YOR WELL HUN  HOPE YOR DH IS KEEPING WELL TO   
LARKELS  THINKIN OFF YOU   
MRS BUNNY  HOW ARE YOU   
BRON  HOPE YOUR OK  
DIVA  LONG TIME NO POST     AV YOU GONE ASLEEP ON THAT   HOPE YOUR OK   
LOVE TO EVERY1 ELSE  
LAURA AND BLUBELL  AM SO GLAD YOUV  ASKED  I DID WONDER WHO WOULD BE THE 1ST 2 NOTICE  THAT I WAS HAVING A QUIET LIFE    QUITE THE OPP  IV SET UP A TRED ON CHIT CHAT I WAS HOPING YOUD SEE IT  I DIDNT WANT TO JUST MENTION IT  IN CASE I OFFENDED ANY 1  I JUST THOUGHT  AS I HAVE A HUGE AMOUNT GOING ON  I DIDNT THINK IT WAS RIGHT TO KEEP POSTIN ON EAR  AS  MAY BE  SOME PEOPLE JUST DIDNT WANT TO HERE ABOUT ME RANTING ON  AS I HAVE NO NEWS ON THE DONOR SIDE OFF THINGS  BUT AM STRUGGLIN IN OTHER AREAS  BUT AS SOON AS I HAVE NEW YOUL BE THE 1ST TO KNOW  BUT I STILL WANT TO SUPPORT OTHERS WERE EVER THEY MAY B IN THIS MAD JOURNEY  
BLUEBELL  25 WEEKS HAS FLOWN BY    I JUST DONT NO WERE THE TIM GOS 
LAURA  LOVE TO YOU AND THE TWINS I BET THERE GETTIN SO BIG NOW AND YOUL BE LOOKIN 4 WARD TO YOUR 1ST FAMILY XMAS


----------



## LEXEY

FANTASTIC NEWS HUN CONGRADS TWINS YAYYYYYYYY  BEST WISHES TO YOU AND YOUR DH  WELL DONE


----------



## svb

FANTASTIC NEWS LIRAC  

Really pleased for you.


----------



## lovemylabrador

Lirac -          

Am so, so pleased for you! Twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

It must have been amazing to see a heartbeat - did you get a pic? Here's to seeing another heartbeat soon!  


Bluebell - congratulations  on your scan too! 25 weeks - time will start to fly now!! I didn't believe it when people told me, but it did!

Sarah - bon voyage - and BEST OF LUCK at IB!! They are GREAT!

Lexey - sorry to hear you've had a lot on your plate. Keeping everything crossed for your donor... Thanks for the advice!! Nothing seems to want to shift little one at the mo!!

Love to everyone else...

All quiet here despite 2nd sweep yesterday, midwife said still no signs of anything starting imminently... Ho hum... Feel pretty comfortable still. Been getting my head around looming induction prob Weds... so would hope to have news by this time next week!! 

LML  xxx


----------



## LEXEY

LML  thanks    
am really not jokin about the gettin jiggy  therse somthin in the      sorry i hope you ad ye t 
im sure thats the last thing on your mind but eh its worth a go  and am sure dh  wont mind     
good luck


----------



## RSMUM

Lirac - fan news hunny - I had  thought it might be twins but didn't want to say in case ....when is your next scan? Hopefully they will have shifted enough for you to see both heartbeats by then....

sorry not posted much - in London for a week - finally got into the flat, stocked up on kid-friendly food etc.30 quid in Tescos!!   ( DH lives here during the week ) and got both girls to bed...am  zonked though as was up until 1:30 last night packing and Lily refused to settle for hours. Looking forward to spending the next few days visiting friends and going for nice lunches etc..hahah!


----------



## Sasha B

Lirac, that's fantastic news!!!    Twins! I hope you'll see them both growing strong on your next scan. I've been checking all day to see your news.

RSMUM, living it up in London, you jet setter  .

As for me, I spent the night in watching Children in Need and bawled my eyes out when the two girls spoke about their Dad who was dying of a brain tumour (that's what my Dh had as well). It's been over 4 years since my Dh died but in some ways it seems just like yesterday. I am so blessed to have my DD (who is the image of her Dad). Just wish she could have known him. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## svb

Aw Sasha.  
You're story is so moving.   I'm so sorry for your loss.
What a blessing you were able to carry on to have his children. 
You're so brave and such an inspiration to us all.

Love Sarah x


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to give Sasha a



Love to all on a black and rainy weekend

~E~


----------



## LEXEY

SASHA IV PMD YOU   
HOLLY HOPE YOUR OK  
LOVE TO EVERY1 
HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND 
OOOOPS LML       GOOD LUCK HUN X


----------



## bluebell

Sasha,               .  You are one of the strongest, loveliest women that I know and having met your lovely Bella, and seen photos of your DH,  I feel I know him even though I never met him, and can see him in Bella too, and I can see why you loved him so much and certainly know why he loved you so much.  Sending you, Bella and little Noodle the biggest of hugs and we are here for you any time.
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## mini-me

Sasha - I can only echo what the others have said.  You are such a lovely person and support everybody on the thread - we're all here for you too honey.    
Your DD is blessed to have such a lovely mummy and so will noodle be when he/she comes along.

Love and take care,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Sasha -     

LML xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Lirac what fabulous news you must be overjoyed!

Sasha so sorry to hear how sad you are, sending you a bit hug    

Pen
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks so much everyone,

Your words have made me well up again. Sorry, its not always like this, but last night really got to me. I am so blessed as well and I don't ever want to loose sight of that either. 

Thanks so much for all your support.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Sasha  you are so strong, you are allowed to have wobbly days, I dont know how you cope honestly I dont but I bet your DH would be proud of you.

Lirac  fabulous news!!!! I hope your next scan shows the second twin catching up a bit!

LML  it must be so exciting waiting , everyday thinking will this be the day?

Rsmum, nice to hear from you, hope you have a lovely time in London.

Hi Lexey hope you are ok.


----------



## bluebell

Morning everyone,
Just a quickie from me, as I don't think I've congratulated Lirac yet !!
I am so pleased for you !!!               
You must be so relieved after that bleeding scare !  Like RSMUM I thought you might be having twins !  I hope so much that your little smaller one catches up.  Wishing you a happy and easy pregnancy from now on.
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## LEXEY

SKIRTGIRL thankyou    am doin ok  am just no good at waitin for news    hope your well   
SASHA hope today your feeling a bit better i really miss my dad and am dreadin christmas hang in there you have lots to look 4ward to and your dh is with you always      
SBV     hun hope all gos well  safe journey     
love to every 1 else hope your weekend as been a good1  even though ist     down


----------



## Laura68

Lirac congratulations!  Hope bean number two catches up, but wonderful news that bean number 1's heart is beating away.  You must be so relieved!  Your bleed sounds exactly the same as the one I had.

Sasha    It's wonderful you can see DH in Bella.  You must miss him so much ever day, but he lives on in her and in Noodle (I hope you're actually going to Christen the new one Noodle!)  Sending you a big hug.

Lexey - I always miss my dad around this time of year too.  He died in November, so Christmas is always a reminder that he's not here.  Sorry you're still waiting for news.  It's very trying!

Bluebell- another week under your belt.  Your little girl must be not so little now.

LML - hoping today's the day!  Come on Mini LML!

love
Laura


----------



## LEXEY

HI laura  thanx hun  hope your ok  ill keep you in my prays   
  sasha hope your ok   
svb hope all went well thinkin off you     
lml hope your ok  am sur by the end off the week youl be a mummy  once again good luck     
love to all xx


----------



## bluesky3443

Hiya girls,

Firstable, Big Congratulations for Lirac          2    is such a wonderful news, I am sure that in few days you will be able to see the second HB, we are all going to pray for you to be that way.

Sasha, I am sending my love your way, it is so understandable to be sad when you see things that are so emotional and so close to home, but as you have said many times you have been blessed to have been withhim and been able to have the miracle of your lovely Bella and now your little one growing in your tummy. A bear hug your way.

Lovemylabrador, I hope that you are well, let see what news are coming from you this week, Lexey's advice sounds very good.

Lexey, thanks for asking after me and DH, he is feeling quite well, much less tired and doing more and less a normal life, looking forward going to Lanzarote next week. 
Lexey, I know that we had little issues regarding what we can post and what we can not post in here many times now but I think you have not said anything to offend or annoyed anyone, so post about your goings on, we all love you and we dont want you to be quiet. We are all happy to hear what are you up to, certainly me.

Blue xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Lexey,     . It's such a heartbreak not to have the person you love with you on those special days. Are you planning to do anything to commemorate your Dad over Christmas? I always find that helps, maybe doing a toast to him or doing something he loved to do. I hope this Christmas is not going to be as tough as you anticipate and that you get news on your donor very soon.

Bluesky, I am so sorry. I hope I wasn't insensitve to you in sharing what I did about my Dh. I would never want to upset you. I am so glads that your Dh is feeling better after the radiotheraphy and that you're going on a fab holiday, you both deserve it.

Laura, thanks hun. It's lovely to hear from you. So sorry that you are missing your Dad as well     . It will be a special one for you this year, being the girl's first.

Love to everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Sasha, you were not insensitive at all, dont you worry please, I will not want you thinking and rethinking what you have to say about your DH cos me, in fact you have  been very kind and understandable and offer help when you did not  need to , so please dont you feel bad. We just simply know what it is like going throught the illness and we just get support from each other.

Blue xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

I'm not sure if you all remember me. I started posting here in the early days of 'treatment abroad'.

Unfortunately my DH and I were extremely unlucky in our attempts to become parents. I won't bore you all with our history as it is far too long!!! 14 years in all. We did manage to get pregnant once with the help of Ruth and the Ceram, but miscarried at 9weeks. After our 12th tx my Best Friend(Jo) said that she could not stand to see us go through anymore heartache and offered to be a Host Surrogate for us. We were so happy when we became pregnant in March this year, then so sad when the four of us (My DH, Me, Jo and DH) discovered at our 12 week scan that our precious baby had died at 9 weeks. We were all pretty traumatised, but Jo was determined to try again and luckily we had 3 of our frosties left (at reprofit). So we tried again and I am pleased to announce that after a very scarey time, we are nearly 15 weeks pregnant with one special, precious baby!!
We have had such a journey with our Infertility and you have all helped me especially, more than you will ever know. I have made so many special friends on here and to be honest I don't think we would be in this fortunate position today if it wasn't for you guys. FF is the best and I want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart for the support I have received. 
I am also lucky to have the bestest friend who is willing to carry our baby for us...what a gift. 

Just thought it was time to share my news with you all. Must admit I am still scared, but getting more positive every day. Special thanks to Bluebelle, Crusoe and Lisa (GG) for always being at the end of the phone. You are the best friends.

Lots of love and luck to you all. Please never give up on your dreams,

Bel,xxxxx


----------



## Newday

Oh bel
I am so so happy for you both
that is fanatastic nes
take Care Love dawn


----------



## lovemylabrador

Bel - congratulations!!!! Wishing you all the best for this very special pregnancy...

Still all quiet here - induction tomorrow!!

LML  xx


----------



## crusoe

Oh Bel, 

I am so pleased you have posted this wonderful, wonderful news. I am absolutely thrilled, delighted and excited for you and I know some of how tough this journey has been for you as we have shared so much. 
Of course you are scared, (who wouldn't be) but I hope that as each day passes that fear will ease a little and you can look forward to being a mummy at last. I know there isn't a baby more wanted than the one Jo is carrying for you and having met you I know you are going to be a fab mum.
It must feel a bit surreal for you posting this news but Bel it is finally your turn - hurrah.

                                        

Loads and loads of love to you, your dh (finger slipped there and I typed ds - is that a premonition I wonder?) to Jo and her dh and of course to your precious, precious baby.
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## roze

Bel, I am so so pleased for you!  Your friend is special indeed!  As Crusoe has said every day the anxieties become a little less.

I wish you all the best for this pregnancy and look forward to hearing more from you very soon!

                        


roze xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Bel of course we remember you! What absolutely fantastic news I am so thrilled for you!

I know you are going to find it hard to relax during the pregnancy but those weeks of worry will fly by and before you know it your little one will be home with you.  These wonderful people who put themselves forward as surrogates are just amazing I am so in awe of them.

Definately a day for dancing banana's and friends, keep us posted!!!!  Sending you lots and lots of love


----------



## bluebell

Bel you have made my day by posting your wonderful news !!!!  I was welling up just seeing the words on the screen !
Here are some more .......                                       
You have had such a long journey, and you have always been so brave, and calm and strong.  As you say, we have been in touch loads, and you have hardly ever moaned, even when you had your terrible m/c losses.  You have always been so positive and seem to tread so lightly through life and just keep moving on and hoping.  Well, you are there now, and it is your turn, and I am soooooooooo happy for you !!!  Thanks for being there for me too at the end of the phone !!
Lots and lots of love and hugs to you, DH, Jo and her DH, Barney, and last but certainly not least, bump rubs to Baby Bel !      
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

LML...... wishing you all the best for tomorrow and looking forward to hearing from you from the other side !!!  Are you going for the last minute curry, pineapple and   tonight just in case ?  
Good luck, and I hope it all goes really well.
BB xxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura68

Bel what wonderful news, and what an amazing friend you have.  Good luck for the rest of your pregnancy and many congratulations.

Good  luck LML!

Laura


----------



## bluebell

Hello again,
Just a quickie to say I hope SVB got on OK and am looking forward to hearing your news.
BB xxx


----------



## LEXEY

BEL wot amazin news  congrads to you and your dh and wot a friend   
LML yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 1 day left      
BLUE SKY  THANKYOU    
LOVE TO EVERY1


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in 

Lexey how r u my sweet
LML wow you have one cosy baby in there    
lots of luck for your induction tomorrow, you will be fine and one step nearer to meeting your long awaited miracle 
Bluebell how r u
is your next scan next week 
Skirtgirl how r u

Pen, Bron hope you and the boys are ok
Laura how r u and your beautiful girls
hope all is ok
SVB hope all has gone well for you

and finally Bel
i remember you from when Abroadies first started and i am so very happy to read your news and it couldnt happen to a lovelier lady, congrats to you and your DH and what an  Jo is 

Crusoe hope you and DS are ok

hi to anyone i missed

~E~


----------



## LEXEY

Hi HOLLY am doin ok thanx  how are you   
SBV sorry hun  hope all went well today


----------



## mini-me

Oh Bel,

What absolutely fab news, so so pleased for you!!       

LML - not long until you meet your LO  

mini-me
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Bel & Dh (and the lovely Jo & her Dh)

What a journey you have all been on. Bel, you've had years of trying and heartache and now you're finally going to get to be a mummy!!! I am so thrilled for you. Please keep us updated on your news. 15 fabulous weeks, you're nearly half way. Well done to Jo for bring such a faithful friend who would not give up on you realizing your dream.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just a quickie from me - Radnorgirl if you are reading have been trying to PM you but your inbox is full also anyone heard from DivaB hoping all is well with you both.

Pen
xxx


----------



## LEXEY

helo pen  wow great minds think alike  i 2 was wonderin if diva was ok av pmd er aabout  2hrs ago i hope shes ok   
how things hun hows ollie doin  love to you both 
LML heres to being a mummy  thinkin off you   
love to every1


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi lovely Lexey,

Ollie is doing just great thank you, currently playing with his jungle gym after having a tummy tub, what fun.  We are so lucky.  After his refulx was diagnosed he can now sleep 4 hours then feed then go straight back to sleep for another 3-4 so we are feeling much more human!

Any news on your UK donor hon? Hoping that all comes good for you.

LML thinking of you loads today sweetheart, you could be a mummy by now!  Sending you lots of love and luck!

Big hello to everyone else, hope everyone is ok.

Pen
xxx


----------



## svb

Hi everyone.
Sorry I didn't come on here earlier, but we got back late last night and had loads to catch up on today.

LML - Hope everything went ok today and you're a mummy by now  
Bel - Congratulations. You really deserve it. What a wonderful friend you have.
Lirac - How are you feeling? Still on Cloud 9?
   Laura, Lexey and Sasha for missing your loved ones    
Bluesky - Have a great time in Lanzarote
Hi to Bluebell, Penny, Lexey, Holly and everyone else.

We got on really well thank you. We had our consultation with Dr Bernabeu and he talked us through everything from SET/DET, Blastocysts, the donor, etc. (His English is very good) Vanessa, sat in with us and stayed with us the whole time. 
After our meeting, Dr Bernabeu did an ultrasound scan (which was included in the Consultation fee of 140 Euros) I then had to have a few tests that we were missing. Smear, Mammogram (as I am over 40), Syphilis and my blood group.
I found out my blood group before we left and Vanessa emailed me today with my syphallis results, so am now just waiting on the mammogram and smear tests.
We found the clinic to be very efficient. There was no waiting around. All the staff there were very friendly.
We were there a total of 2 hours and this flew by!
We were waiting on DH's blood group results in the UK and they were here waiting when we got home, so I emailed them to Vanessa this morning. I guess now they will start to match for a donor. I was told that they will email me my protocol and my prescription which I will get in the UK. I think it is one injection (Decapeptyl) and then HRT pills. I am expecting my af around 11th December. I give them a call when it arrives and they will synchronise the donor. I expect ET will be about 6 weeks after my af starts.
Vanessa said they will give us a 7-10 day window, so DH can book time off work.
I will have to have just one scan in the UK to check the endometrium lining.
I think we will go out a couple of days before EC (I have another ultrasound scan at IB the day of EC) and then they will call us the day after with an update. ET will be either 3 or 5 day transfer. We're hoping to stay on for an extra 2 or 3 days after ET so we can chill before coming home. I don't tend to switch off very easily at home!
Sorry if I've waffled on a bit   
In short, we're very pleased with the decision we made on the clinic, so let's hope luck is on our side this time.
Sarah xx


----------



## Sasha B

Sarah, that's fabulous news!!! So pleased it all went well sounds like you will be back there for ET in no time. It does make a difference knowing that the clinic you are with is efficient and professional. Now you can really begin the countdown and have a lovely Christmas to celebrate in between.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## LEXEY

Sarah fantastic news Hun am so glad your happy and everythin went well  i bet you feel so much better now youv been out there seen the clinic and met every1 i remember when i was goin i half expected there to just be a bill board      i know sound mad but  am not jokin  been-in happy with the clinic is a good starting point  good luck Hun i hope your    is on its way  ^hug me^ 
laura and Sasha  love to you both  i know its not easy  the more times movin on the more harder it seems to get  love to you both    and yes     to any 1 else who's missing there loved 1s to  
PEN so glad  Ollie's doin well and things for you both have settled  is so much more off a pleasure when your not so tied enjoy every min  b4 you no it hel be off up the path with is lunch box to school  
OK regarding donor  as you know am not 1 for waiting around    and the lac off communication  is not good i had all the same props arraigning scans etc for tx in Spain  and i honestly do think i could put up with the stress  for the sake off some1s incompetence  iv now waited 4 weeks for a phone call  so I'm having second thoughts don't get me wrong I'm not in any rush  but i really could do with out the chasing around


----------



## bron11

Sarah - sounds as if you have found a good clinic - plan in hand, fingers crossed.

Liarc - twins - brilliant - look after your selves.

Bluebell 26 weeks now?  Hope all is well.

RSMUM - Good to hear from you, sounds as if your hands are really full.

Sasha  

Bel - fantastic news - enjoy

Lml - hope everything has gone ok.  So exciting - can't wait for update. 

Pen - glad your getting some more sleep - 4 hours if only!!!

Lexey - things don't get any easier -     - can you send me link to new thread seem to have missed it.

Hi to everyone esle.  Hope the weather not getting anyone down/  Group hug sent for ever one 

Bron xx


----------



## Laura68

Sarah - glad you had a successful trip to see IB. There's a few of us on  here now!  Wishing you every success.

Pen - so brilliant that Ollie is sleeping at last!  Isn't it awful that something so simple went undiagnosed for so long?  I found the same thing with the girls' colic - it felt like noone wanted to listen or do anything, and just kept telling me it would pass.... Anyway, glad you finally cracked it. 

Lirac - enjoy those nasty symptoms!!  They are all signs of a lovely healthy pregnancy, and of course everything is doubled with twins!

Lexey sorry you're still waiting hon.  How frustrating....

We're all fine.  Girls are lovely, huge and fun (and hard work).  S sleeping through now (miracle!) but H not, so still DH and I are glassy eyed and knackered!

Good luck to all our preggie ladies and txing ladies, and special good vibes to LML who I hope is holding her little one right now!

Laura


----------



## safarigirl

Bel just read your news, how wonderful, i have thought about you and so glad that it is your turn at last .... you will be the best mummy!  It is so wonderful that no matter how long and hard this journey is, there are always rays of light that make it easier for all of us to continue when we read stories like these ..... with much love to you and your dh ...


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Everyone,

Just to let you know I had a scan today & all is well with Noodle (who is measuring 3 days ahead at present). Next scan is on December the 10th.

DivaB, hope you are ok. We haven't heard from you on a while. 

Lexey, thinking of you love   . Any news?

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Laura68

Sasha that is really lovely news.  So lovely to see your ticker. Over 8 weeks already!

x


----------



## RSMUM

Just got back form my London trip and so, so,so,so,so pleased to read your wonderful, fantabulous news Bel!                            Bel, I've thought of you so often over the years and you have gone through so much hell - what a wonderful, wonderful friend you have -giving you the best gift in the world. I can understand how scared you must be, it's such a long slog, especially after you have gone through so much - wishing you, the wonderful Jo and your Dh's - of course - all the very, very best for a happy healthy pregnancy - please keep in touch when you can hun XX

Sasha - I thought you had a scan this week! Woopee!!!!        another milestone passed!        - fantastic! and so good that Noodle is measuring a little ahead - fabby news!!! Roll on the 10th ( my birthday! hah! )

Hi to everyone else - sorry can't post a longer post- really need to IM some of you too - and send special wishes to LML and Lexey and- Pen pos - so glad your LO is getting better..ooh and there so many of you I need to mention.... 

oops gotta go - bathtime chaos in our house! 

Lol to you all

X


----------



## Penelope Positive

Lovely to hear from you RSMUM what a lovely bunch of dancing nana's etc for Bel, its always lovely to see good news and dancing on the board, hope you enjoyed your trip to the Smoke.

Sasha thats fantastic news from your scan hope you are feeling well and can start to relax just a little bit.

Laura lovely to see you posting as always and hear how the girls are doing. Must be odd having one of them sleeping through and not the other, you would think she would keep her sister awake  . Ollie is definately better with the reflux meds and at least we were lucky enough to have a GP and consultant who were prepared to keep trying with us I have read many stories where things have gone untreated for much longer than we endured. People often think it can't be reflux if the baby isnt being violently sick after a feed but that is not the case.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Thank you sooo much for all your lovely messages. We are over the moon and cautious too. Really appreciate your words. It has been a very long journey and is still not over!!

Sasha - So pleased to see your news. Over 8 weeks and a healthy noodle, fantastic. I'm so glad that all was okay. I know how frightening these scans are. Wishing you a happy and helathy pregnancy! x

BB - How are you doing my special friend? How is Baby BBB, hope she is kicking like a good'un and letting you know she is around happy,x

RSmum - Hiya Deb, thank you for your message. Means a lot. Hope all okay and you have had fun in London. x

Pen Pos - Lovely to hear about Ollie and many thanks for your wishes too. x

Safarigirl - Lovely to hear from you. I think I may be the last of the old gang to be a Mum, but hopefully I will finally get there! Hope all okay with you guys?

Mini me - Lovely to hear from you too. Hope all okay with your little one. x

Izzy - Ahhh...thanks for your message. It was really lovely. Hope your 2 boys are keeping you busy. xx

Mrs Bunny - Thnak you for your PM. It was really lovely. Cocker Spaniels are the best!! 

Roze - Lovely to hear from you too. Thank you for your wishes. I promise to keep everyone infomed. How are you doing?

Laura - Thank you for your message. How are you and your gorgeous girls?

Lexey - Thank you for your message and I really hope that a donor gets sorted for you soon. Your posts are lovely, they make me smile! x

Lirac - What wonderful news...twins...double trouble...enjoy! x

Bron - Thank you for your message. All okay with you?

Holly - Thank you for your message. I'm glad you remember me! x Hope all good with you?

LML - Thinking of you. Hope all went well and you are holding your new baby as I type! x

GG - Thank you for everything. You are a special friend. xx Hope all okay with beautiful Zoe!

Crusoe - Thank you for your wonderful mesaage. Dare we actually think that our dream of meeting up with our chidren may actually happen? It's been a very long road for us both. Please god. So pleased with your news too. You are a MUM!!! Hooray!!

Sarah - Sounds like you have found a perfect clinic, wishing you loads of luck,xxx

Sorry if I have missed anyone. It isn't intentional, I'm just blonde!! Hope you all have a fab weekend. My DH and I are looking after jo's 4 and a half year old at the moment whilst they are on holiday in Fuerteventura!! So I think I will have my hands full, but it's the least I can do!! She is looking after Baby Bel after all!

Love and luck to all,

Happy Bel,xx


----------



## bluebell

Phew Bel, wot a whopper post and how good to have you posting again !!  Yippeeeeeeeeeee !!

Sarah, so good to hear you had such an amazing and positive experience at your clinic .. I bet you can' wait to get going now !!

Come on Lexey, I want to hear good news about your donor as my early Xmas prezzie !!   

LML ..... dying to hear your news !!  .... you must be a mummy by now.  

Love to all the bumpy n babe ladies  

We had another scan yesterday - all fine and now 26 weeks.

Love to all,
BB xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bel  congratulations!! brilliant news for you, 2010 is going to be a special year for you and dh .

Bluebell  26 weeks!!!! you are doing so well, are you begining to feel a bit more confident now? surely the risk is reducing? or maybe you are just in slightly less of a panic??

Lexey hope you get some news on the donor soon.

Sasha  great news from the scan I thought 8 weeks was an important week, as well as 12,16,24........  it is good to have little targets and then break through them, I think it makes the whole 40 weeks easier to cope with.

LML  hope you have some news for us soon.

Lirac  sorry about the symptoms but I bet you secretly dont mind that much do you? at least it shows something is going on. Hope they pass soon though.

Diva  how you doing hun? Living and exciting life no doubt?

Hi to Bron, Pen, Laura Rmum and everyone else I have forgotten

I am done with xmas shopping now, just a few more online bits to get  then all the wrapping  yuck, it always takes so long and is then ripped off in a second.  Can't believe I am 33 weeks tomorrow, I honestly never thouight it would getb this far and sort of wish I hadn't worried my way through the pregnancy. I have even started to get a few essentials now and had forgotten exactly how much you need!  But it is lovely.


----------



## LEXEY

OK just a quicky DP gone to McKee's and a million an 1 thing to do  
i will post on every 1 very soon but av cancelled the UK donor  am just not happy with there communication    so end off  cant put up with incompetent  sxxt  any way good news is i slept last night      right must go  catch up later xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

i am just popping in to send a massive  to Lexey

sorry to hear about the uk donor, but great that you slept well last night

Take care honey

love to all

~E~


----------



## bluebell

Oh Lexey, sending you the biggest of            So sorry to hear it didn't work out with the donor.  How could somebody let someone as fantastic as you down ?  I am glad you had a good sleep - hopefully you can have a great weekend now with some nice retial therapy or something esle good to cheer yourself.  
Take care,
Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## LEXEY

OK time for  a post  HOLLY AND BLUE BELL  cheers girls but am really fine it was my decision and going by how i feel its the right 1  the hospital gave me the runa round when arranging scans etc for my tx in Spain  so going with experience i know wot there like  and  you don't put your money in a bank thats not reliable METEFORE      ACTULLY its not really i am payin  and also with my emotions 2  with no grantees  am not the luckiest person so cant afford to take chances plus it would be my final go  hope this makes sense 
HOLLY huge hugs hun i hope your feeling better  hows ds    
BLUEBELL  YOUR OVER THE HALF WAY LINE   HERS TO A GREAT 2ND HALF i think its great to carry over the winter some1 to keep you walm and an excuse for a kip NOT THAT I NEED 1    
DIVA SLIGTLEY WORRIED     POST PLEASE HUN LET US NO YOUR OK   
PEN HOPE YOU AND OLLIE ARE WELL   
BLUESKY HOPE YOUR OK AND BUMP 2 HOPE DH IS KEEPNG WELL   
LAURA  HOPE THE GIRLS ARE WELL AND YOU AND DH  BET YOUR LOOKIN 4WARD TO YOUR 1ST FAMILY XMAS    
RSMUM hope the trip to london  was 1 to remember and you brought home more than a harrods bag    thats all i came home with oops and a huge hangover    
CAT WOTS HAPPIN HUN HOPE YOUR WELL   
DAWN HOPE YOUR OK AND GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR TX      

SASHA delighted to see all went well  hope todays been a better 1   
skitgirl good luck with your online shoppin  i love it with that and face book  i dont even have to leave the house     congrads on your 33 weeks hun not long to go enjoy the last off your pregnanceyLML I HOPE ALL WENT  WELL  DYIN TO HERE ALL ABOUT YOUR LO   
LIRIC HOPE YOUR FEELIN A BIT BETTER HUN  
BEL AM SURE 2010 WILL BE A YEAR YOUL NEVER FOR GET  ^hugmeBRON HUN IV NOT GOT A LINK FOR THE THRED  am a novis with the pc but i can pm you how to get there  hope you and jake are well  and are gettin ready for xmas 
BONNIE long time no post were are you gone have you had any luck with the house or the ideal man    
love to mrs bunny larkels jd  almamay san n steve roze giggley cruseo mini sorry if av missed any  YEP ANOTHER BLOND   JUST TO AD  if any 1 is intrested in the thred  i can give you directions not sure how to do a link i hope no 1s offended i just thin k it was needed and going by the direction this mad journey takes us we all have different needs  am just tryin to meet every1s includin my own   have a great weekend dont forget your   or even snowboard


----------



## RSMUM

Ah Lexey - so sorry my IM crossed with your post - you have def. made the right decision though hun - things were beginning to sound tricky and that's not what you need - it's so bloody annoying when you don;t get the medical support in this country too- I've been so lucky, over the years, everyone's been fab - but I guess it's easier for me living in a a rural area where everyone knows everyone else - I get so mad though, it's not as if there aren't a billion and one people trying to do fertility stuff in this country already - they've got plenty of customers haven't they? I'm so glad you got a good night's sleep - you must be feeling so relieved that you've made the decision. 

I had a lovely trip to London thanks, DD had the best time though -she went on the London Eye, saw Mamma Mia, went  to the Hyde Park Winter Wonderland where she went on a rollercoaster and loads of other scary rides - I just held the coats!  I also met up some old friends and they gave me a MASSIVE bag of clothes for Lily - the mum is dead stylish so I can't wait to have a good rummmage - nothing better than some fab hand-me-downs. 

Si, now I've started panicking about Xmas - is it almost December? Just loked at the weather report and it says heavy snow her! HUH?!

I'm worried about Diva too...anyone heard anything?

Gotta dash - Lily has the most horrid cold and the runs so it's all go - in more ways than one - yak!!!!     


Hope you all have a great weekend

X


----------



## bluebell

Lexey, I hope  I am more than half way or else I would have a 53 week pregnancy !!! I'll be into my 3rd trimester in a week and a half !!!

Glad you made the right decision.  I think gut instinct is what is important and if you don't feel right about the clinic right from the start then you are right to go along with that.  I am a bit confused - was the donor linked to that clinic then, or was the donor someone you knew or found yourself ?  Could you 'use' (sorry, use sounds a horrible word here !) the donor at another UK clinic ?

Blooooobs xxxx


----------



## LEXEY

rsmum your London trip sound just  fab  even if you did just hold the coats    
thankyou Hun  have a fabby weekend   
BLUEBELL AM SO SORRY      my head is up    i guess i should say NOT LONG TO GO    i just dont no were this year as gone  my donor was linked to the hospital  am not even worryin about it  i feel so relieved im afraid if lost faith in uk  drs although there are a hand full  off good 1s who care im very lucky to have a fantastic GP so i guess you cant have everythin  the thing that get s me down is that many have never had ant idear wot IF is like  how can they empathise  but to care should come as second nature  but it dosnt  its like dog eat dog  and that wot anoys me  oh well thats my rant over with  have a good day 2  love to all


----------



## bluebell

Oh, what a bummer Lexey that is such a shame about the donor.  You are so brave to pull out at this stage rather than to battle on if things weren't right.  Hopefully something else will be just around the corner.
Lots of love,
BB xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Lexey,

I agree with Bloobs. It sounded like they were messing you around too much. You get a gut feeling about these things and I am glad that you were able to make this decision. It would have been good, had the clinic been better on their communication but you don't want to be left hanging. Hopefully the new year will bring you some much better news  .

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Have missed you all!

Thank you for thinking of me the past few few days...

Sorry to keep you all hanging around! Last Thurs night I gave birth to our the lovely Madeleine, 7 Ib 6 oz  and we have been having an amazing few days getting to know eachother. DH is showing her around the nursery as I type, and she has been remarkably patient with her bumbling parents! She really is a little darling...

After keeping us all hanging around 15 days after due date, and after a couple of days in hospital and several attempts to encourage her out, she made a dramatic entrance by emergency c-section, due to some concerns about her heart rate... I have to say, the c-section was very calm and quick, and once out, she was very happy.

Its been a very special first few days, she's doing well at the BF, likes to party from about 1 am to 6 am, and we were thrilled to come home this morning. 

Needless to say we are totally in love with her. Will post a photo soon...

I feel very emotional to be able to share this with you all... thank you for being there!

Will catch up ver soon,

Love to you all,

LML  xxx


----------



## bluebell

To the lovely LML, Daddy LML and Madeleine and the labrador of course !!!

CONGRATUALTIONS !!                                

I loved reading your post, and sensing your absolute joy, love and happiness!  I am so happy for you all, and give Madeleine a kiss from Aunty Bluebell xxxxxxx     

Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Roze's twins are here !!!!

Roze gave birth to twin girls this morning.

Welcome to the world little ladies !!!

CONGRATULATIONS TO ROZE, DH AND DD ON THE TWO NEWBIES IN THE FAMILY

             

 

I don't have any more details yet but Roze will post more soon.

I have set up a thread in tx outside the UK for her: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218561.0 and on birth announcements http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218562.0 if you want to post.

Love Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## LEXEY

LML and mr LML huge congrads on the birth off your baby girl                            
wishing you both a wounderful happy and health life together xxx


----------



## LEXEY

ROZE huge congrads to you and your dh on the arrival off your twinn girls wishing you all a happy and healthy life as a family  enjoy every min


----------



## RSMUM

LML - What a lovely post! And soo sweet - so glad all is well - HUGE CONGRATS to you and your DH and a massive bug abroadies welcome to little Madeleine.                                


RSmum X


----------



## svb

Well done and congratulations LML and DH


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Roze, Dh & DD,

Wonderful news!!! Congratulations on the arrival of your twin girls!!!



I am so pleased for you all. Roze, wishing you a speedy recovery and looking forward to hearing all about your newest additions.

love,

Sasha & Bella xxx


----------



## Sasha B

*Dear LML & Dh,

Congratulations on the safe arrival of little Madeleine! Enjoy your precious little lady.










Much love,

Sasha xxx*​


----------



## three_stars

Hello ABroadies_  

Just celebrating the fabulous news today from Roze on her twin girls as well as LML on the arrival of her little girl last week. Fantastic!!!!!!

                                          

Congrats to both your families!  

I hope you two are recovering well and babes are adjusting to the world just fine.  

Have not had a chance to catch up with other news for some days so will post again after I do.  

Bonnie


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

wow what wonderful news to come onto today

Roze, DH, DD
posted on other thread but wow



and LML DH and Lab

Congratulations on the safe arrival of Madeleine



love

~E~


----------



## Laura68

LML  - fantastic news!  Welcome to the world, little Madeleine. What a lovely post to read.  You sound soooooooo happy!!  Enjoy these first few days and weeks.  They fly by!!!  LML you are a mummy!!!!

Roze - congratulations on your twins too!  Welcome to the Double Trouble rollercoaster.  

What a great day for the Abroadies.

Laura


----------



## Bel

LML - OMG...how lovely to read your post. I can really sense your joy and it has bought a tear to my eye. Congratulations to you all!! You sound really happy and it's so lovely to hear.

Welcome to the world little Madeline...wow, what a lovely life you are going to have!! 

Enjoy every minute,

Lots of love,
Bel,xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Just trying to catch up. 

Lexey sorry about the UK donor but if you say they were messing you around too much probably best out of it hard though that might be.

LML  congratulations!!! you are a mummy now, bet you are just loving every momnet of it no matter how hard it is.

Roze  congratulations on your 2 little babies, hope you and them are doing well. Twins are fab and I promise it does get easier!!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Yippee what wonderful news this morning three beautiful new ladies to welcome to the world!

LML sending you, DH and Madeleine a massive hug and big kiss, welcome to the world little one and Roze how amazing your little girls are here with you now, you worked so hard and went through so much to get to this day I am so thrilled to be able to share it with you all.

Some dancing is in order I think!

                                                     

Well done lovely ladies and partners, wonderful wonderful news!

Pen
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Lexey _ just want to say how sorry I am about your donor situation.  You have to go with your instincts.  I hope things sort themselves out for you in the near future.

I was looking at my old list of abroadies and trying to sort out who is doing or planning tx on the coming months?  

I noted Dawn doing interlipids and cat68 and kath8 planning tx in 2010 and other then that I am not sure as I can't always keep up ?    Anyone?

Love,  B


----------



## Newday

yes Bonnie I have but it was a BFN for me I'm afraid. I am a bit raw at the moment
Dawn


----------



## three_stars

Oh Dear Dawn_  So sorry to hear that.  I know how hard it is to try something new and get hopeful that the change in tx will make all the differnce.  Often it does but there is just the bad luck factor as well.    I hope you can grab hold of your previous intrepidness soon.
Many hugs sending your way-  my heart goes out you.
Love,
bonnies


----------



## bluebell

Oh Dawn, I am so sorry.  Words fail me.  I have been sitting here trying to think of what to say and it seems impossible as it is so unfair that you have to go through this heartache again.
I wish that there was something I could do to help.  It should have been your turn this time.
I hope that things don't feel too black for you and that you can begin see a way forward with your tx.
Sending you lots of love and gentle thoughts,
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Newday

There is no way forward this was the last go. If I start writing it won't be very nice so lets just leave it at that
Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Dawn I am so sorry     I am always here for you if you need to talk, but completely understand if you don't.  I hope you will stay in touch though, if and when you feel like it.
Will be thinking of you loads.
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - my heart goes out to you hun, I have been thinking of you lots and I just hope, in some small way it helps, to know that all of us on this thread are with you tonight on this sad, sad day.

AS Bluebell says, I am here for you , if there's anything I can do -please PM or call - you know where to find me

You have been so much and you have been so, so strong,please take care of yourself and do what you need to to try to  deal with your grief and slowly heal yourself of this heartbreak.

Thinking of you 

xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Dawn I am so sorry, I wish there were words that could help.


----------



## LEXEY

dawn am so so sorry        x


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Dawn,

         . I am so very sorry hun. I just don't have the words. I can only imagine how heartbroken and bereft you are feeling right now. I was hoping that this one was going to be different for you. Why does life have to be so unfair. You know you can PM me anytime.        .

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Dawn

so very sorry to read your sad news
there are no words that will ease your pain
thinking of you and DH

Love
~E~


----------



## lovemylabrador

Dawn - so very sorry, thinking of you... 

LML


----------



## Laura68

Dawn, so sorry to read your post.    

xxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Dawn
Now I feel terrible that I even asked today who was doing what with tx; I knew you were not wanting to specify dates but had no idea that you already had done it. 
  You must be really struggling with this and I am very very sorry and sad for you.  I hope the support and friendship that you have from us all provides some salve for your wounds. 

I, like so many others here, have appreciated and enjoyed your participation in this group and wish so much that you would have a different outcome to your treatments.  You have been very brave to keep at it. 


I have several times tried to put better in to words what I want to say but can't get it right.  There are no right words.  
Please take care of yourself and DH.
Love, Bonnie


----------



## Newday

Bonnie you musn't feel bad about it it's  not your fault. perhapa I was clumsy in how i responde. just how you caught me at the time
I did not intend you to feel bad
dawn


----------



## three_stars

to Dawn


----------



## Bel

Dawn,

So sorry to read your post Dawn. Life is c**p sometimes and so unfair.

Thinking of you and sending you a hug,

Bel,xx


----------



## bluebell

Thinking of Dawn today        
Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Lois

Dawn, I'm so very, very sorry to read your news 
Lois xxx


----------



## safarigirl

dawn very sorry to read your sad news, i know you are feeling raw at the moment, so i am sending you my love and support, and hope that you can find some comfort from your friends around you at the moment .... i feel very very sad reading your news ..... as bonnie said words cannot encapsulate what i would really like to say .....


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn, also thinking of you a lot today. I can't imagine the heartbreak you are feeling but please know that we are all here for you. Maybe FF is the last place you want to be right now, but we are all your friends and want to support you as best we can.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

So very sorry Lirac. You have taken two little ones into your heart and all your hopes and dreams for the future have been for twins. It is devastating when you then go on to loose one. Take all the time you need to grieve over your little baby. I with that you didn't  also have the worry about how this might affect your other little one. I'll be praying that s/he will keep growing and developing as normal and hope that your scan next week will bring you more reassuring news.

Huge hugs,

Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hi lirac,

So sorry to hear the news about one of the twins. Thinking of you...

LML xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Lirac - so sorry to read your news - I've been thinking of you today a lot - I will be crossing everything for you that all is well at the next scan - it does sound somewhat promising though - you must be all over the place this evening hun - sending you many hugs...

xx


----------



## bluebell

Lirac, so sorry       I have written a longer post to you on Bumps and Babies but just wanting to say again I am here for you any time.  As you know the same happened to me at 16 weeks, so feel free to PM me any time.

Dawn, thinking of you again today   

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Technical question - anyone else having difficulty getting the "enable notification " to work? I've tried re-setting it - but no joy - any ideas?


----------



## svb

Dawn - Sorry to hear your news.  

Lirac - Sorry to hear you've lost one of your babies. I understand how you must have mixed feelings.  
Good luck for your next scan.  

Sarah x


----------



## Laura68

Lirac   so sorry to read your news hon.  It must have been a very sad scan for you - you already start to plan your life with twins don't you.  As others have said, I hope everything continues to develop perfectly with your little survivor.  Bluebell's situation shows losing one isn't the end; the same thing also happened to Lentil.  Also, Jaydi, our lovely former Abroadie, had the same thing - twin two never caught up and just stopped developing one day, but she went on to have her gorgeous little L, so please try and stay positive.  The clinic will of course be concerned because they will want to ensure you have good care.  Look after yourself and try not to worry too much, and please know that all our good thoughts will be with you as you wait for your next scan.  

Love Laura


----------



## LEXEY

LIRAC SO SORRY HUN      
AM THINKIN OFF YOU 
DAWN THINKIN OFF YOU TO HUN XX


----------



## bluebell

Morning Abroadies .... what a horrible rainy day (well it is here anyway).

just wondering how you all are and if we have any scans this week (e.g. Lirac and Lentil ?).  I have my 28 week scan on Weds.

Also wondering when svb is going out again ?  You must be getting excited !

..and how Dawn is.

LML and Roze how are things going with the littluns ?

Skirtgirl, not long for you now !  You must be 35 weeks or so ?  Wow !!!

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## svb

Morning Bloobs.
Yes it is a horrible day today and windy here too.

I've been quite busy the last few days so not really caught up much on here.
Not much happening with me at the mo. Waiting for AF to arrive (which should be this Friday   )
Then I will get my protocol and prescription and presumably here about my donor. Exciting! 
Roll on AF!  

Hope everyone else is ok. Are you all getting organised for Christmas?
I'm taking my Grandma out to do her shopping today.

Sarah x


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Just wanted to say good luck with your scan on Wednesday Bluebelle. Give BBB a rub from her Aunty Bel!!

Lirac - So sorry to hear your news. I can't imagine how you are feeling and the shock you must have had. Sending you a big hug.xx

RSmum - How are you doing Deb?

SVB - Come on AF...you don't here us usually shouting that do you? Hope you get news very soon,x

Dawn - Thinking of you so much,xx

Hello to all abroadies, we have next scan on 17th December, can't wait!

Love to you all,

Annabel


----------



## Sasha B

Just a quick   from me.

Bloobs all the best with your scan. I'll be thinking of you. I've got my next view of 'Noodle" on Thursday.

Bel , hope you are able to relax a bit now. Enjoy your scan on the 17th.

SV once things get going, I think the time will pass a lot quicker for you. I hope that your AF will turn up soon.

Lexey, how are you doing hun?

Dawn, still thinking of you everyday   .

Just got a bit of news today that has thrown me. It looks like my MIL has a cancerous lump in her breast. She has already had a major op a few years ago on her heart. It just doesn't seem fair. I know it sounds selfish, but I really want her to enjoy watching Noodle grow up as well and be a part of this LO's life as she has my DD.

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Oh Sasha, my heart goes out to you and your lovely MIL      I have met her and she seemed so healthy young and vibrant !  I hope they have caught it early and that she goes on to have successful treatment.  Loads of love and bump rubs to Noodle.  You know you can call me any time.
BB xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Sasha - what scary news - I hope they are able to get her in for treatment really quickly - thinking of you hun

X


----------



## bluebell

RSMUM - did you get your notification thing sorted out ?  Don't you just click notify on the thread ?
BB xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

RSMUM, thinking of you hun.

Bloobs, MIL gets biopsy results on Wednesday so we should know more then. Her sister died of breast cancer so its very scary for her. Just at a loss as to what do do & wish I could do more.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all, 

Just a quick one from me - all I seem to be able to manage at the moment, sorry - to say hello and wish Bloobs all the very best for your scan sweetheart, what a major milestone you are reaching! Am sure all will be well, sending you lots of love.

Sasha so sorry to hear about your MIL they can do so much these days especially if things are caught early so hope everything will be ok.

Lots of love to everyone else, sorry no time for personals, but wanted to let you know we read every day and think about you all just don't have my hands free for long and have to try and fit in all my chores and catch up with my FF friends.

Love and hugs

Pen
xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Sasha - So sorry to hearabout your MIL. Really hoping and praying that she is okay. Wishing you well for Thursday also. Will be thinking of you and noodle,x

Rsmum - Thinking of you loads, x

Pen - Hi there, so lovely that you still look in and keep an eye on everyone. Hope you and Ollie are good, sounds like you have your hands full! x

BB - Wishing you lots of luck for Thurs. I'm sure BBB is looking forward to saying hello via the screen again!! I'm overjoyed that you are at this milestone. lots of love,xx

GG - Sending you and Zoe a big hug, we must meet up soon okay? xx


Better go as at work, love to you all,

Bel,xxxx


----------



## Sam1934

Ladies

Can I ask a question.  I am waiting for my 1st ever midwife appointment.  At this stage I don't want it on my records that I have had DE tx.  My dr knew I was having IVF tx so that's what he thinks has happened in this case.  However he did put the name of the hospital that I had originally had my IVF with.  I'm going to a different hopital now.  

Do you think the midwife will check up with the IVF hospital at all?

Also what questions are they likely to ask me?  My dr asked me if I was on any medication and I said no as I thought telling him I was on Progynova and Cyclogest would give the game away.

Also the babies are a different blood group from me.  Should I just come clean.  DP and I are not sure about telling children or not.  We have decided to wait to see if this works out for us before we make a decision plus I'm a very private person and I don't want it on my records or babies so that it comes up in conversation every time I take them to the dr/hospital.

Can anyone advise.

Sam


----------



## Sasha B

Sam, I have PM'd you.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

sam, i wouldn't say anything, my cons knew and advised me not to say anything if I didn't want to. as I see it keep it as private as you can to give you the maximum amount of choice later.  I dont know my childrens blood groups as far as I know they have not been tested.  First midwife appointment though how exciting!!!

Sasha  so sorry about MIL hope things are ok.


----------



## Sasha B

Bloobs, hope all goes well on the scan today and mini madam gives you a nice big wave.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Sasha, thank you so much for thinking of me at such an early time in the morning.  Scan at 11.40 so will post later today.

Love to Bella and Noodle  xxxx

BB xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Sam,

Many congratulations on your pregnancy....

I have written you a detailed reply on Bumps and Babies.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171937.345

Sorry, I didn't spot if your tx was abroad ? Please feel free to join us Abroadies - you are really welcome !

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## mini-me

Sasha - thinking of you today.  Hope it was good news re your MIL's biopsy results.  

Bloobs - hope your scan went well today, how lovely to see your LO again.  

Sam - I agree with Skirtgirl, I didn't say anything either.  My GP 'knew' as they had to write a letter to my clinic stating I was fit for pregnancy but it is not on their records it was ED.  My cons did my ivf scans also and said we didn't need to say anything and again it wasn't on my hospital's records.
My DS doesn't have the same blood group as me but the donor does.  DS is B+ which could happen naturally as I'm AB+ and DH is O+, actually DH and I could only have children with A+ or B+ blood with my own eggs anyway! We're still not sure whether to tell or not.  Hope this helps.

Best wishes to all,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Mini-me. It's taken a few days for the news to sink in. Biopsy confirms the presence of early cancer cells and MIL is seeing the cons on Friday so at least there is no waiting around.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bron11

ML and family massive congratulations , 7 Ib 6 oz  good weight, sorry late in sending Hows things going?

Roze and DH - congratulations also to you - hard work , but worth it.

Dawn    - look after yourselves.

Lirac - as the others girls have said, sorry - sending hugs your way 

Sasha - sorry to read about MIL.  My niece has also just been diagnosed with breast cancer, scary especial as she is the same age of my daughter.  Your mind goes numb and live one day at a time.  Hope treatment is not to hard on her but more importantly it works.  Your doing a brilliant job of supporting her - remember to take time for yourself too.  

Sending hugs to all, mix emotions on this thread lately.    

Lexey - have to get on ********, speak soon though.

Penelope Positive  - HOPE you and Ollie are well and getting some sleep.

Hi to everyone else.  Bron Jake xx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie from me to say my scan fine too !  Will post more personals to you all tomorrow but been working on computer all evening (yukk !) and want to watch telly !
BB xxxxxx


----------



## roze

Hi all,

Sasha, glad they seem to have caught things early which I understand is the key to successful treatment. Keeping everything crossed for your scan tomorrow also.

Bloobs, and Lirac, great news about both your scans, been keeping an eye out all day for your news.

best wishes to everyone

roze xx


----------



## LEXEY

sasha lirac good news  WELL DONE     
LIRAC hope your ok   
BRON MISS N YE LOADS XXX   
SASHA so sorry to read about your mil as you know my friend had the same back in the summer and shes amazin  they can do so much now  you cant help but worry  keep strong hun   
bluesky HOPE EVERYTHIN YOUR END IS OK NOT SEEN YOU POST FOR A WHILE    
GIRLS CAN THE MODS CONTACT MEMBERS  am really worried about diva b  she hasnt posted for ages 
love to every1  xxxxx


----------



## Laura68

Lexey - you read my mind.  I just cameon again now for about the billionth time hoping to see news from Diva, but nothing still!  I hope she is OK and everything in her life is just so good she doesn't have time to post, but it's hard not to worry, and I know we're all really fond of her.

Sasha - sorry to hear about your MIL.  So very scary.  Hope they have caught it early - there is so much gtaht can be done, so am hoping you are able to keep positive.  How's noodle?  Lovely seeing your ticker racing towards the 12 week mark!  Just in time for Chrimbo.  Am sure that will keep your MIL's spirits up.

Bron - sorry too about your neice.  So very sad, especially in someone so young.  THe recovery rate is remarkable these days, so fingers crossed for her too.  Love to little Jake. How old is he now?  Must be a big boy!

Bluebell - another week nearer to meeting your little one.  Are you starting to actually believe it all now??  How is your other little one taking it?  She must be getting excited.

Lirac - so lovely to read you could see little fingers!  Isn't it amazing when they dance about  Makes you start to believe it!!  

Roze - just noticed your baby names.  Gorgeous!  We nearly had an Esther too but not great with our last name.  Hope you are enjoying the twin rollercoaster.

LML - are you having the best time??  Hugs to little Madeleine.  Have all the family been to meet her now?

Lentil - hope your little bean is growing nicely.

Sam - my clinic wrote to my GP so it was all over my notes before I even had a chance to think about it.  Luckily we had already decided to just be open about it, but it's entitely up to you.  One thing, when you have the nuchal scan, they will use your age to calculate it, which can make it look like you have a high risk, when perhaps with the donor age, you would be low risk. You could always tell the sonographer but ask them not to mark your notes.  I know a few ladies have done that.

Dawn - hope you are OK hon.  Have you definitely decided that was your last tx?  I hope you and your DH are able to support each other.

Love to everyone else.  Sorry for not a full list of personals!  Have about 5 mins before the girls wake up again.  

Laura xx


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to wish Sasha hugely best wishes for a fabby view of little Noodle.  Sorry missed sending you good wishes this morning - been frantic with visitors.  Hope the scan went really well.
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello All,

Just a very quickie...

Thanks for all your good wishes. We are doing really well - Madeleine is very kind to us, feeding well, and only waking for one feed about 4/5 am - we are enjoying it whilst it lasts! We are still on cloud 109 - she's just fab...

Lirac - wow - fingers!!! Can't tell you how happy I was to read this.

Bluebell - congrats too on another good scan!!

Sasha and Bron - sorry to hear about your MIL and neice. Wishing them well...

My best to you all - will try to pop back soon...

LML  xxx


----------



## Sasha B

What a relief! After a day of absolutely no symptoms yesterday it was lovely to see Noodle waving and kicking about today. I spoke to my MIL tonight and it was good to give her some good news for a change. 

Roze!!! You amazing woman, how are you finding time to post? Hope you & your girls are doing really well.

Laura, ditto. I am in awe of how you find the time to write such long posts. Hope the girls are doing well.

Love to all the brand new mummies as well xxx

Bron, I am so sorry to hear about your niece   . It is a hugely tough journey (having been through chemo with Dh, I have an idea what it is like). I hope that she gets a really good cons and that she can start treatment soon.

Dawn, you are always in my thoughts hun.

SVB, you must be starting to get excited now. How are all the preparations going?

Bel, how are you hun? You must be nearly half way by now.

Lexey, how are you hun? Will be thinking of you this Christmas. Why don't you PM Holly with regards to Diva B. I do hope all is ok with her as well.

Love to everyone else,

Sasha xxx


----------



## LEXEY

SASHA thanks hun      
glad all went well hope you can  relax a littel    (wot ever that is )   
BRON  thinkin off you    love to you all x


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Lexey, I will try (to relax a little that is).

Just wanted to share some great news...my nursery got inspected this morning as we are working toward "Herts Quality Standards" (harder and more in-depth than on OFSTED inspection) and we got awarded the highest number of points for inspection that they have ever given any nursery in Hertfordshire. My boss has done a lot of the hard behind the scenes work but the whole team did really well. Am   from ear to ear.

Also just to let you know my MIL saw the cons today and she is booked for a lumpectomy on Monday. He said that that because of where the cell growth is, it wouldn't have been picked up for another two years without the mamogram. My MIL is feeling much more positive and the prognosis for her is very good. 

So all in all very thankful for the day this day has turned out. Love to all you ladies and hope you have a great weekend.

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

A double yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for you Sasha !!!!  
Well done with the 'school report' !!!!  I bet you are hiding under a bushel with your contribution - I bet a lot of it is down to you !!!!!  I hope you are all giving yourslef a big pat on the back and have an extra big works Xmas bash to celebrate !!

.... and I am sooooooooooooooo pleased your MIL is getting such good treatment and that things are so good for her prognosis-wise.  My SIL's mum has been through breast cancer recently and both the treatment and the recovery from it seem really straightforward.   Not sure if she will remember me but give her my love anyway !!


Bron, lovely to hear form you.  How is little Jake ?  I bet youu are excited about his 1st Xmas !!  DD's fave thing for her 1st Xmas was all the wrapping paper !!  Do you have any more photos you can show us in the gallery ?

Lexey, how are you ?  Your life is so full, what mad and fun plans do you have for Xmas ?  I bet it will be some party !  

Must go, need to cook tea before it gets too late !!

Love to everyone I've missed   
BB xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluesky3443

Hiya girls, 
I have been away in Lanzarote which it did a world of good for both of us and really came back with lots of energy to go throught the last 10 weeks of pg.

There has been lots to cath up in the FF world, some great news and some not as good.

Roze, never late to pass my congratulations on the birth of your 2 princesses, so happy for you. I hope that life it is a bit upside down but full of happiness and joy.

LML, so so happy that your little one is also here with us, she seem to be a little angel by your posts, you are so lucky and we all can see howmuch hapiness she is bringing to you and your DH.

Sasha, I am so please that your ticker is moving nicely and you are so close to the 12 weeks mark. So please that your scan went well and you could see your little one moving and quicking. Also good news regarding your MIL, you are being great as alway offering help and support.

Bluebell, well done as well, your little one is a real fighter, every week is so much better.

Lirac, congrats on your scan, I am so happy that your one twin is doing well, you'll see how everything will be ok from here on.

Lexey, thanks for asking about me, I am fine and DH is doing quite well, the holidays were waht we needed. I hope that you are keeping well, I am sorry that your UK donor did not work, but if you werenotgetting a good feeling with the clinic you did what it was right for you, do you have any ohter plans on that front?

Dawn, really thinking of you,sending lots of hugs and kisses, hun    

I still need to cath up properly, there are few good pages to read, I will post a full complete of personal tomorrow.

Take care xxxx


----------



## LEXEY

sasha the hunt is on for diva      i just wish shed post and let us no shes ok  i hope your mil s hospital app gos well and she has a speedy recovery my friend who had the same as now had reconstruction and am gob smacked  she looks amazin  keep poss and stay strong      
bluesky WOW a holiday in the sun  lucky thing      so glad your ok rechargin ye battery  sounds like a good idear  enjoy the last 10 weeks   
DAWN  thinkin off you hun   
blue bell glad all went well the weeks are just flyin by    
youl be surprised    to know iv no plans for xmas  just a quiet lunch  the closer is comes the more  sad i feel  it just wont be the same  and lookin at a empty place at the table turns me upside down  its so sad      on top off that iv had a chest infection  for 5 weeks i just cant get shut off  i went for my pre opp on wends and iv had to cancel  as its  back agen so back to the drs this week    on a good note am organized  so thank goodness  oh and am off work now for 3 weeks  
well i hope every1 enjoyed there weekend  thinkin off you all x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just wanted to pop in and send Lexey a big big 

You are always there for everyone and give so much to others

I truely hope that 2010 is your year, may it be a very happy one you sure deserve it

Love

~E~


----------



## svb

Morning Ladies.

Sasha - Great news about the scan and MIL. Glad she's feeling positive now.  
Bloobs - Glad your scan went well too.
Lexey - Enjoy your 3 weeks off work. Hope your chest clears up soon. It's horrible when it just lingers on.  

AFM. - AF started on Saturday, so have emailed the clinic. Just waiting to hear from them regarding my protocol and prescription and of course finding a donor! Exciting! 

S x


----------



## LEXEY

Aaaaare HOLLIE THANKYOU   thats so nice      i hope 2010 is kind to you to hun  
                       MERRY CHRISTMAS SWEETIE        
  

SBV       
good to see af playin ball    your on your way now hun  good luck  lets hope you start the new year with a     
hope every 1 is well


----------



## bluebell

How are you feeling today Lexey ?  I hate to think of you feeling sad as you are such good fun and so generous and kind to everyone else     I hope you don't mind me asking but why did they cancel your op ?  I am embarrassed to say that I am also having a senior moment and can't remember what your op is ?       Silly me    I am sure my brain has entirely dissolved of late.  I hope that things get sorted for you soon.  I wish I lived nearer and I could pop by and take you out for a nice drink and a slap up meal (I could even drive as I'm off the booze !!) and hopefully cheer you up a bit.  You don't deserve to be sad ... you are too nice     
Blooooooobs


----------



## LEXEY

are  bluebell  am  not the only 1 with a mushy brain     my opp is on my hand my cartlige is snaped in my wrist i done it when the dishwasher trapped my hand  it will be 2 years in april but it was only picked up in a MRI SCAN  and surgurey is the only way forward  thev pushed the opp through as iv been in pain so long but now iv ad to cancell coz i keep gettin chest infections  not sure y the antiebiotics arnt gettin rid  off it      hope your ok and thankyou for the post       am wellin up  FEELIN SORRY FOR MYSELF     am sure i get right  soon xxxx thanx agen x  that  slap up meal sounds ok though      you no me so well


----------



## RSMUM

huge huge hugs :Lexey, from me tooo - hang in there hun


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

It's been a long time but I'm back, hope you still remember me!! 

Lexey- All the best for your op, when are you having it?. I hope that your dreams come true in 2010 as you are such a lovely FF who is always there to support and help everyone. You are always so upbeat, how do you do it? 

Bluebell- Great that your pg is going well, not long to go now, best wishes 

SVB- Good luck with your tx and finding a donor 

RS Mum- How hun how are you?   Hope your two lovely ladies are doing well

Holly- Hello and hope you are well 

BlueSky- Glad you had a fab time abroad and that you are counting the weeks down to seeing your little one 

LBL- A belated congrats on the birth of your little girl. What a lovely name 

Sasha- Top marks for your nursery inspection. I bet that you had more of a hand in it than your letting on. How's your pg going, hope all is well 

Laura- Hello and how are your two lovely girls, they must be about 6 months now 

Everyone else I've missed a Big Hello and hope you are fine

Just an update on me:
I have booked to go to Reprofit in Czech Republic for DE in June. Those of you that know me will recall that I have had 4 goes with OE ( 3 ICSI's and 1 FET in Poland and Norway and each time biochem/ early loss) Thought that I would be flogging a dead horse and throwing my money away trying with OE again so view DE as more successful option. I was pleased to see that on the Nov/dec Reprofit thread that there is huge success with ladies that have recently cycled there and have got pg and  a lot of twinnies confirmed.  I know that Sasha is pg after tx there and has given me fab recommendations about Stepan and the team. I am so impatient though and would like to go now but funds not available until June.

This thread has a lot of pg ladies and ladies who have recently given birth so that gives me hope that it can work for me also. Couldn't stand another disappointing year tx wise like 2008 or 2009.  These things are sent to try us though ..... Onwards and upwards as they say.....

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Kate218

Good evening Ladies

Has anyone taken medrol/predisinole while undergoing treatment.  if so what quantity did you take and how and what way did you stop the medication.

Thanks and best wishes

Kate


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Kate, normally its up to your clinic to decide the right drugs prorocol for you. In Poland they had me on 15mg a day and Reprofit have had me on 10mg. 

Lexey    so sorry hun that your op was cancelled and that you are feeling down. I hope your chest infection clears up soon.

Cat, so lovely to hear from you. You are definitely making the right choice going to Reprofit. It's good that you have a plan. You wait, after Christmas the time will really start to fly by. I am so wanting this next cycle to be the one that works for you & goes the distance.

SVB, wow things are really starting to happen for you. Fantastic!

Holly, you're in my thoughts also   . 

Love to everyone else,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Kate218

Hi Sasha

Thats for your reply.  My gynae who monitored me prescribed medrol to me eventhough I underwent treatment in Spain.  My gynae is away at the moment, and I am due to get HCG test done tomorrow.  Did you reduce them gradually (I read somewhere that you cannot stop them suddenly).  

Congrats on your BFP

Kate


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Cat

Just wanted to pop in and say welcome back sweetheart

I truly hope that reprofit fulfill your dreams in june 2010 

take good care

Love

~E~


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Kate. all the best for you hcg tomorrow. I would take the full dose you are on but every other day for 2-3 days and then cut to half dose for a further 2-3 days gradually widening the gap between taking the medrol. If you post in 'Ask a Nurse' or 'Ask a Pharmacist' they might be able to give you additional advice.

Hopefully, you will get a BFP tomorrow and won't have to do the drugs reduction just yet.

love,

Sasha xxc


----------



## LEXEY

huge thanx to you all   
RSMUM     love to you and your family x
CAT yayyyyyyyyyyyyy      how fab to see you back  how s things hun     lets hope 2010 will be the year for you x   
HI kate     good luck with testing to mo hun         iv got everythin x crossed for you  lets hope theres another Irema   on its way     
love to every1 xxx


----------



## Laura68

Just rushing by as usual.... wanted to say hello to Cat - you were gone for a while but never forgotten!  So pleased to hear your news.  DE  will give you such a good chance for your next treatment, and Reprofit have a great reputation.  JUne seems a long way off now, but will be here before you know it.  Wishing you every success for a baby filled 2010.  

Lexey   hope your chest infection goes away.  So frustrating about your hand op, must be terrible to be in pain all the time.  

Diva - if you're out there.... big hugs to you.

Sorry no time to write to everyone else, but glad to see the noodles and beans are thriving still and looking forward to lots of lovely arrivals in 2010.

Love Laura


----------



## Sasha B

It's    here!!!


----------



## LEXEY

KATE      hoping good news is on its way   
LAURA hi hun hope your all ready 4     hope the girls are well and your dh 2   
SASHA  i hope your heatin is on and your on the setee with lo  watchin a good disney movie  i just love them days we still do it now  and ds is 13  he love s it  although when is mate knock i av to tell them ez doin home work and cant go  out bless im     funny as the last dvd we go he left the room after only 10 mins  i said to dp e must think ez to old now  OH NO  hed seen the film  b4 but wanted me to watch it  i  was heart broke for days  e  said  e couldent watch it agen  and kids shoulden watch it  i  have to agree  MARLEY AND ME  is just the sadist flim  iv ever seen  ok so ds thinks ez funny  knowin  how upset id be    hope he sees the funny side xmas mornin when e sees  its in is stockin  with a suffed lab         ok just bk from the drs and i now have astma  back agen next week  oh well back to cleanin up xxxxx


----------



## LEXEY

girls just to let you know av been takin the new medication  and in just 4 hours  i feel amazin  i cant beleve it  its really made me very happy  i was beginnin to worry it just shows how we can take somthin we do everyday for granted    narnas for me me finks


----------



## RSMUM

sooooooooo pleased to see your dancing bananas Lexey!         so glad you feel better!!     

Glad you said about the film - my mate wanted to get it for me so I could have a girly night in with chocs and wine etc..but she ended up getting Borat instead - sounds like it was a better idea. Things are a bit glum round our house tonight as it seems DD has lost her Nintendo case - with 4 games in it!   Sigh! What can you do?! These games are soo expensive - shes been collecting them since May - we think she might have left it on a bus or something in London - but you never know, it might turn up. Apart from that the house looks like a  Xmas bomb has hit it- half the living room covered in lights and tinsel adn a tree that is leaning dangerously to one side, the rest of the place is covered in cards to send, to put up, to write on....so I'm off ot bed with a cuppa and a hot water bottle and the portable DVD player..tomorrow is another day..

OH Sasha - lucky you! it's just horrid    here - or as L says, with absolute delight ( that she can, I suppose )...
" Wain!!!  "  

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## LEXEY

HI DEB    huge hugs  sounds like organized K OSS   but i do love that  just as long as its organized that is      
poor dd must be gutterd     have you rang up the bus depo  you never know they may have it  failin that look on e bay you may be able to replace them for a fraction off the price  KIDS EH  ye you defo did the right thing not watchin marley n me  i could not beleve its a kids film   i was also glad to get my narnas out  i feel great just spoke to my friend over the phone and even she noticed the diff   really thought i was on my way out  DRAMATIC i know     but my dad started the same way im just so greatful  hope dd gets er games back ill keep my fingers x  
oh and make sure you fix ye tree  !!!!!!!    
love to every1


----------



## Sasha B

Lexey, so glad to hear you are feeling so much better and that the meds did the trick.

Woke up this morning to 4 inches of the while stuff pilled high and a winter wonderland outside my house. Wooo whooooooooo!!!

Hope everyone is enjoying the snow.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Myra

Hi All

Would like to wish you all a wonderful christmas and new year   

Love your mod Myra xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Tiny bit of snow here so DD1 VERY impressed, the little one , less so she just kept saying "ooh-oh" and obviosuly wondering what on earth we were all doing out in the cold!  Lexey! We found the case with the games in it!!     DD hadn't looked properly 
( takes after her dad! ) ...still madness though - house is s tip, I've had terrible headaches for days so haven't really  got much done - sooo pleased to hear you are feeling better hun  ..rightho - off ot find yet more headache tablets and tackle the washing up..sigh!


----------



## LEXEY

RSMUM FABBY NEWS     
SASHA ENJOY  THE SNOW    
MYRA  THANKYOU XXX
JUST WANTED TO POP IN AND SAY MERRY CHRISTMAS        
HAVE A SPECIAL TIME THIS WEEK AND EXTRA SPECIAL HUGS  TO THOSE WHO NEED IT THAT LITTEL BIT MORE THIS YEAR AM THINKING OFF YOU ALL AND A HUGE THANKYOU FOR ALL THE SUPPORT  OVER YET ANOTHER YEAR  XXXXXX


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to let you know that I had my 12 week scan today and all is well with Noodle (who is still wriggling around like an olympic athlete!).

Hope you are all enjoying the snow. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Laura68

Congratulations Sasha.  Lovely news for Xmas.  

Myra - love your updated profile line!  Hope 2010 is a great year for you.

Lexey glad you are feeling perky now all the medication's kicked in!  Wash it down with a nice mulled wine.  Good for headaches too RS MUM!

LML - how are you getting on  Hope you DH and Madeleine are having a wonderful time getting to know each other.

Hope all of you are well and enjoying the run up to Christmas.  DH and I realised yesterday that we had finished our Xmas shopping, but hadn't bought a thing for the girls!  I know they're only 6 months so they don't care, but we felt bad.  Rushed out to the chemist and bought some teethers - don't tell them!!

Love
Laura


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi abroadies...thought i lost you guys!!

want to say i'm now 33weeks can't believe it!!

and a massive surprise...DP proposed and we pulled off a formal wedding in just 16 days..100 guests bridal gown and the works so i'm the new MRS on the block!!! still in shock and can't seem to understand the rinfgs on my finger...will take some getting use to.

wishing you all well for the Xmas period xxxx


----------



## LEXEY

sasha FANTASTIC NEWS enjoy   
LAURA  im sure the twins wont mind       wish i could run the chemist for mine     i take that back at 21 and 23 it could be for all the wrong reasons     
TINKS WOW  huge                      thats amazin enjoy your new life as a wife    33 weeks i just  DONT no were the time gos  MERRY XMAS HUN XX   
OK OFF TO DEFROST THE CAR    LOVE TO ALL XXXXX


----------



## Skirtgirl

Tinks congrats on being 33weeeks and also on being a MRS!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkelbunny

thank you Lexey and skirtgirl

wish i knew where we all are at now...there was a massive note on what can and can't be posted but no idea how my friends are doing..we should draw up a new list.

another reflection...you guys have no idea how much you have helped me along this year..thank you from the very bottom of my heart!!!!

lots of love again and again xxx


----------



## Laura68

Congratulation Tinks!!!  Wow how did you manage that in 16 days  It's turned out to be a brilliant year for you.
xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all,

Just logged on whilst littley is snoozin' to say much the same as Tinks has just said - THANK YOU for being such an amazing support this past year. Its incredible that people I have never 'met' have been some of the most important in my life... I wish you all a good Christmas, and like Lexey send extra   to those who need them this time of year...

Sasha - hooray for noodle!! Thrilled for you...

Tinklebunny - CONGRATS on 33 weeks AND getting hitched!!!! Wowser!!

Lexey - glad you seem to be feeling better... nice to see those bananas

Cat - saw your post a while back, didn't have time to say, so pleased you back...

Laura - exactly same here - been internet shopping (thank god for amazon!) but nothing for the baby!!! Terrible mummy!

We are doing really well - Madeleine is such a chilled out little thing - still feeding, growing and sleeping! We are very lucky...

Thinking especially of all the ladies whom we haven't heard from for a while and wishing them a good 2010...

LML  xxx


----------



## Laura68

Aaaahh look at little Madeleine!!!  So gorgeous.  Don't forget to send a photo to IB.  xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Lovely pic of Madelaine! How sweet!    Glad things are going well.

Fantastic new Tinklebunny - how amazing!! HUGE CONGRATS!!Not long to go now! Fabby!! 

Congrats too - to Sasha on the nuchal - fab news!

HELLO! to everyone else! I have to laugh at those of you who haven't bought anything for your babes - my two have a mountain of stuff!     

Are you all snowed in? We have nothing - just rain, rain and more rain   

Sorry for no real personals - I am thinking of you all though 

Loadsa love to all my lovely abroadie friends

Rsmum X


----------



## Sasha B

Congratulations Tinks & Dh!!! This is for you...










love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## Sasha B

LML, so pleased that you are enjoying little Madeliene so much. 

Lexey extra    to you.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## LEXEY

LML  how cute is Madeliene you must be so proud  well done   
sasha your such a sweatheart thankyou   
i see theres still no word from DIVA     i hope shes ok   
dawn  just to let you know am thinkin off you  were all here if you need us take care hun x 
rsmum  hope your all done    
went out for last min bits yesterday but couldent sand in the q     so now av got to go bk  y i thought it would be diff today i dont no     roll on fri when the shops are closed  been finished ages but always find some1 i need to buy 4


----------



## lovemylabrador

Lexey - 2 words - internet shopping!! Father Christmas has been sponsored by Amazon in our house this year!! xxx


----------



## Sasha B

*Hello my lovely Abroadies,

I just wanted to wish you all a happy and peaceful Christmas. I hope that 2010 brings new blessings and hope to all those on this thread.



much love,

Sasha xxx*​


----------



## larkles

Hello Abroadies

Took me a while to find you all again! As Lexey will tell you I’ve been preoccupied with Farmtown, Countrylife, Cafeworld, Bejewelled, Fishworld etc etc have become quite an addict but it helps me get through and I thoroughly enjoy it-Big kid at heart   

Heaps and heaps of news-am sorry I wasn’t around to congratulate and commiserate with you in your times of need and to share your experiences, I tried to catch up but it has been quite a while since I’ve wanted (in my own way) to log on and laugh/cry with you all so please forgive me, I started on the last page where I last posted and went from there, am sorry if I forget or don’t mention anyone, its not intentional, I just wanted to put my stamp here before I lose it again!

Firstly hello to all the new Abroadies-some I know from previous tx’s   

Sasha-Many congratulations on your special gift-what lovely news and 12 weeks already, I am so thrilled that it is a positive outcome 
 
LML-Congratulations on lovely Madeleine, beautiful name and happy she is settling in well
Hope the birth wasn’t too complicated or painful. How are your dogs reacting-or don’t you have any?!! I presumed because of the name   

Lexey-I've lost the link to that thread again-useless. Mrs Farmville heh?! More like MrsCountrylife     

Rsmum-Hello my lovely-hope your Christmas goes down a treat with the girls  

Roze-belated congratulations, I did send you a pm, hope you have the strength to read it one day!!

Laura-1st Christmas, how exciting, at least they won't know about the teethers this year but next year might be a bit different!  

Penelope positive-Are you ready for your 1st christmas?? How’s Ollie going? Hope you’re having more sleep and less stress   

Jaydi-Not sure if you still post or read here but will catch up with you on the other board or other. How is lovely C doing? Bet she’s growing fast!   

Bluebell-hope you’re not snowed in up there!  

Cat-Nice to see you’re back on the rollercoaster-best of luck at Reprofit, time will fly! 

Dawn-Words fail me, thinking of you   

Tinklebunny-Seems like double congratulations are in order for you!  

Skirtgirl-Only 25 days or so for you to go, how are you feeling-excited or scared or both?   Hope you’re coping okay

Myra-I love your new saying, sounds very positive-wishing you all the success

It took me 3 and a half hours to get home last night, only 4 miles-that’s London in chaos when it snows, glad it won’t be snowing when the Olympics are on!! 

My news is that Dh is in Australia until 1st February, I paid for the ticket as birthday/Christmas present and me wanting some peace. It’s working! 

I hope everyone has a lovely Christmas-especially the new Mummies  

Lots of love

Larkles
xxxxxxx


----------



## LEXEY

PHEW  YOUL NEED A BIT MORE THAN A CUPA AFTER THAT  I GUESS       
MERRY CHRISTMAS LARKELS     I HOPE 2010 IS A YEAR THAT BRINGS YOUR PEACE  I GUESS THATS HALF WAY TO BEING HAPPY  
enjoy your space and remember were all here for you when you need a hand to hold  take care hun am thinkin off you xxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello Larkles! Great to hear from you...

Yes, we do have a lab - and he's been a star - gave Madeleine a welcome lick on the ear when she came home and has been very gentle. I think they will be great friends...

Wishing you a lovely Christmas,

LML  xx


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping in to wish all my lovely abroadie friends a wonderful Christmas and may all your dreams come true in 2010..you may wonder why I'm up at 1:30 .well, you know when it says " easy to assemble"....................sigh..DH started snoring at 10 and so did the girls..that's when my work really started...


ZZZZZZZZZZ and                 too! 
xxxx


----------



## bluebell

RSMUM I loved your late night post !!!  Did you meet Santa ?  

Just wanted to say that I hope all the lovely Abroadies had a fantastic Christmas and that all your dreams come true for 2010 !!

            

1st day at home in ages today, so spent it doing things like making gingerbread men - the kitchen looks like a post tsunami / hurricane scene.  Also built an igloo in the garden.  Now hiding in the office as DH has made mulled wine and I want some !  

Really knackered today so could so with a   Spent Xmas with the inlaws - need to be an angel on sedatives to cope with mine for more than say 5 hours !

Loads of snow here - went up the hill yesterday at the back of the house and went to show DD a badger sett.  There were loads of badger tracks in the snow.  As it got dark we told ghost stories in the snowy forest !

Loads of love and big fat kisses to you all    
Blooooooooooooooooooooobs xxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Bloobs - is there not a non-alcho version you could have with lots of/orange lovely apple juice etc..?

I've just had a fab day, went out for a walk with the neighbour's and ended up at theirs drinking champagne and eating game risotto...  hic!

Hope you all had a fab Xmas!

Xxx


----------



## bluebell

Non alco version !!!  Mulled wine ??!!!  Hmmmmm         !!!


----------



## Skirtgirl

There is no substitute for mulled wine. I have sneaked a bottle safely away in the garage for afterwards. I spent christmas drinking lovely sparkling water after bil/sil drank my 2 l of diet caf free coke on christmas eve with a bottle of JD I was not happy!

Hope you are all recovering from the christmas madness I have been in bed with a cold( wimp) for 2 days and the kids are so happy that daddy has just let them play without doing any tidying up! the house looks like a toy shop. I have however nebver seen them so happy!!!!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hello lovely abroadies!

So sorry I have been rubbish at posting recently its all been a bit mad.

Skirtgirl and Bloobs look at your tickers!!!!!! Wow not long for either of you know, hope you have had a lovely bumpy Christmas  

I am so behind with everyone's news and I dont have time to catch up at the moment but just wanted to say a big hi to you all.

We are doing well, little Ollie is so big now and we have just started on a bit of baby rice which is exciting.  He slept through the night once last week which was amasing but only the once, still it shows he can do it!

Larkles, lovely to see you back sweetheart, have missed you - hope all is ok in your world, I know your hubby is away and I hope that is doing you some good having some quiet time.

Lovely Laura and Bron how are your little ones? I hope your 1st Christmases were magical.

Love to all the other new mummies including LML (Madeline looks beautiful) Jaydi (just in case you still read occasionally) and AlmaMay and of course Giggly and Crusoe.

I hope next year will bring some more new mummies and wish everyone gearing up for or going through treatment at the moment all the luck in the world.

Special hug for ElleJay hope you are OK sweetheart and all my other friends including Bonnie.  Has anyone heard anything from DivaB I have been so worried for her?

Gotta run, sorry its short again, LO needs some mummymilk 

Pen
xxx


----------



## LEXEY

WELL TURKEY GONE AND AN EMPTY PURSE  I HOPE YOU ALL HAD A VERY HAPPY CHRISTMAS    
JUST WANTED TO POP ON AND WISH YOU ALL A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR       
I HOPE 2010 IS A YEAR OFF LOVE LUCK LAUGHTER GOOD HEALTH AND HAPPIENESS AND OFF CAUSE NO CAKE IS COMPLEAT WITH OUT FRESH CREAM         WELL FOR THOSE OFF US WHO NEED IT 
SAN n STEVE WISHING YOU ALL THEE LUCK IN THE WORLD ON YOUR JOURNEY   
CAT  GOOD LUCK HUN AT REPROFIT     
KATH YOU 2 HOPING LOTS OFF      ARE ON THE WAY     
LAURA HOPE hope you enjoyed your christmas with the twins  
PEN AND OLLIE JD nL  BRON N JAKE  ALMAMAY AN BABY F   LML AND BABY M  ROSE AND TWINS  CRUSOE  HOPE YOUR CHRISTMAS WAS 1 YOUL NEVER FOR GET  JUST MAGICAL   
SASHA BLUEBELL SKIRTGIRL RSMUM LOVE TO YOU ALL  
SASHA THANX FOR THE INFO   
BLUESKY  hope everythin is ok not seen a post from you for some time  thinkin off you hun xx 
BONNIE i hope 2010 is the year prince charming arives     and off cause your dream home would be nice 2 xx  
LARKELS i hope with all my heart you and your dh can be happy together and hope this time apart reminds him off the love you have its os easy to take oneanother for granted  wot ever happens were all here for you  in the mean time keep busy  by wot ever means    THANKGOD 4 FARMVILLE      
HOLLY thankyou    i hope 2010 is a better 1   
MYRA  i hope 2010 is kind to you 2 hun x  
DAWN i thought off you all over the holiday    im sure it wasnt easy 4 you  i wish i could do somthin  ill keep you in my thoughts and hope and pray my loto numbers come up  then you  can come with me  wot ever nthe new year brings remember  your friends are always here and will support you  huge hugs hun xxxx  
i to am really worrie about DIVA i though she would av been on  even if it was just to say merry  christmas     
well must go  need a T  will be thinking off you all and the paths weve crossed  and dreams  wev atcheved over the last 12month and the priceless gift off good friends  i would never have found  if is wasnt for  the mad journey the big man sent me on    
THANKYOU ALL FROM THE BOTTOM OFF MY HEART XXXXX


----------



## svb

Happy and lucky new year to you all.  

Can I just ask a very quick question...... When having the decap injection did they do it in your arm or your   ?

S x


----------



## Skirtgirl

svb good luck it was my   I am afraid!!!


----------



## svb

Thanks Skirtgirl. 
Hubby about to do it. Here goes!!!


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

I just want to wish everyone a...










love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## Skirtgirl

svb hope it didn't hurt!!

Sasha look at your Ticker  13 weeks!!!!! what a fab start to the year!!


----------



## Sasha B

All the very best SVB!!!

Skirtgirl, I can't believe you are 37 weeks!

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## LEXEY

SBV so so sorry i missed you off the post hun    
i hope the butt is on the mend  wishin you loads off luck hun xxxx          
lets hope youstart  the new year off with the 1st of many


----------



## bluesky3443

Hiya girls,

sorry for no personals and for not posting for a while but I just want to wish everyone a wonderful NEW YEAR 2010 I hope that this year brings everyone happiness, health and prosperity.              For those that they can drink tonight have a drink on some of us, I hope that you all have a fantastice New Year's eve.

Blue xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello !

Just a quickie from me to wish everyone an incredible 2010 and may all Abroadie dreams come true.         

I hope it is a year for all of us full of amazing holidays , lots of lovely big fat positives,   , plenty of parties and fun,    and lots of Abroadie babies   , happiness, and laughter  

Thank you all for being such great chums, for 5 years for me now !!!

I wish you all the very best for 2010 !

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to wish you all a Happy New Year. Here's to a wonderful 2010!!

Wishing all of you all the luck and love in the world,

Take Care,

Bel,xx


----------



## bluebell

Happy New Year to you too Bel !!
I see you still haven't managed to get your ticker to work !
What you need to do is to cut and paste the ticker info into your signature on your profile info, ie the box where you actually write info about your past tx.  
Lots of love,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Golly, you lot will throw me off here- can't believe I never wished you all a happy Christmas and new year!!!

Hope you all had a fab time and that 2010 brings you all much deserved happiness and fun times. 
Loads of love
Giggly and Zoe 
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Just popping in to wish everyone here a Happy New Year.

Hope that all your wishes come true in 2010, whatever those wishes are.
                    

love
Mrs Bunny xxxxx


----------



## larkles

As Mrs Bunny is doing-Just a quick hello from me and hope to catch up with you all soon

Larkles
xx

Have a draft for a big post coming shortly, just need to get it all right firstxx


----------



## bluebell

Mrs Bunny and Larkles - sooooooooooooooooooooooooo lovely to see you both posting.
Looking forward to your whopper post Larkles !
Love to everyone, and hope you are all wallowing in the white stuff !!
BB xxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hiya Bluebelle,

Thank you for trying to talk me through my ticker, but I have tried and I am having terrible ticker trouble!! I have cut and pasted, but it just shows the link...help...what am I doing wrong?

Hi to Mrs Bunny, how is Button? Do you have snow? What does he think to it? Barney loves it and as we speak is outside with DH making a snowman!!! Hope you are well and have had a good Christmas.

Hi Larkles, good to hear from you,x

GG - We would never throwe you off...as if!!Thank you for th card, love the photo. She is a cutie! x

Love to all my special abroadie friends,

Bel,x


----------



## bluebell

Bel,
It may be because your signature info is too long, so it maybe has cut off the end of your ticker.  You might need to edit the signature info down (I did) to fit in the ticker.  Otherwise, check the ticker info - have you cut any of it off by mistake ?

You are right, we would NEVER give Giggles the boot - she makes us smile too much !

Bloooobs xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bloobs just realised you only have 6 + 2 weeks to go   . We could have our babies very close then if I go over as I am planning to!!  I have a maximum of 23 days left!!

Hi GG nice to hear from you and the lovely Zoe

Larkles hope you are doing ok, nice to hear from you.

Mrs B how is life with the gorgeous Buttons? Has he been out in the snow?

Bel I have also had ticker trouble and ended up deleting mine and redoing ity.

Hope you are doing ok in the snow everyone. We dpont have any yet but it is forcast and dh has come home early just in case!


----------



## bluebell

Yes Skirtgirl !  We will maybe both have Feb babies !!  It made me laugh that you are planning to go over !!  Planning ? Childbirth ??!!    

How are all those cycling at the mo ?  
svb how are you getting on for example ?  Please can we have New Year updates ?

By the way, do you all like the now bunny we built a couple of days ago ?  It's on my FF 'avatar'.  We wereamazed that we could get the snow to stick to sticks to make his ears !  He hasn't melted at all as it has been minus 12 degrees here !  

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Love the bunny!!!  I also like to think I can be in control of everything even though I know I cant!!!!


----------



## Sasha B

Me too!!! It looks massive behind your little DD. 

It has started to    here too. Off to bed with a hot drink as the heating at work wasn't working properly & have a stinking cold.

SVB, will be thinking of you.

Mrs Bunny and Larkles, fab to see you both posting.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Diva so good to hear from you especially with such amazing news. the last months must have been hell for you. You have got one stubborn little fighter in there hun!!


----------



## bluebell

Diva, that's amazing news !!!  I am so pleased for you.  I know what it is like to be in that terrifying 'place' you have been to as I have been there myself !!  It takes over your life utterly and I know exactly what you mean about not wanting to communicate about it.  I have described myself as a hermit in situations like that.  I am so happy that your little one is fighting through and it sounds like you are over the worst now !!!  How many weeks are you now ?  Sending you the biggest pile of positive vibes and lots of hugs too.  It's good to see you back.      
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh DivaB my sweatheart how wonderful to hear from you, I have been so worried.  So so sorry you have had such a difficult time totally understand your need to keep away and not post but cannot tell you how thrilled I am to hear things have turned a corner and your little miracle is hanging in there and doing so well.  I hope you are able to take good care of yourself and your little one are you working or had to take time off?  Either way lots of rest and positive thoughts if you can.

I had a difficult pregnancy too as you know but we made it through and I know you will too.  What is your EDD? I should know (slap on wrist) as I remember how wonderful it felt when you first posted your news but my brain is fried these days!

Sending you all the love and happy sticky growing glowing vibes I can muster - it really has made my day to hear from you.

Big hello's to everyone else, hope you are enjoying the snow!  Me and Ollie are fine, he is being a little difficult at the moment waking 3-4 times in the night with teething pain/feeding demands so am knackered again but of course still totally in love.  Will try to post a new picky in the gallery soon.

Pen and Ollie
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in to say

Diva lovely to see your post
Sorry you and DH have been through such a rollercoaster, but seems that your little one is a strong little fighter
Several of us have had worrysome pgs here and fully understand where your coming from

Remember we are always here if and when you need us
and um no worries about the pm and thanks for your comment on my DS 

love to all the abroadies
~E~
whose thawing out after the snow play!


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Diva,

Thank you for being brave enough to post. I can't imagine the worry that you & Dh have been through over these last few months. How awful but how lovely that your little little miracle is doing well and has now caught up. Sending you the biggest of   . I hope the next few weeks and months brings you more good news and more opportunities to see your little one thriving and doing well.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## LEXEY

DIVA         
LOVE TO ALL 
TAKE CARE X


----------



## Tinkelbunny

DivaB what a fighter you have, so good to hear from you.

Bluebell and Skirtgirl i'm also due in Feb 07/02...want it to be early, but doubt it.

i had a fall yesterday, wasn't that bad but worse was the shock i was crying like a baby myself...my boss made it clear that i was to work from home and start maternity leave on Monday...so yipeee i'm off for a year. 

wishing you all the very best 2010 can offer xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Tinks  you must take care of yourself. Good to hear that your boss is sensible and has sent you home and told you to stay there.
I am actually due in 10 days  they will let me go a max of 12 days over maybe not even that so will definately have a jan baby, but not much before you and bloobs.

Is anyone else fed up of this snow yet?


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Skirtgirl that is pretty soon for you then.

i've not been for any antinatal classes yet..more so that hubby knows what to do. also going to try and order a tens..might as well give it a try.

must say you made me laugh on the other thread about your hubby preparing for the birth...mine seems to be thinking along the same lines...loads of champagne ready.

the snow is such a bind with a huge belly...


----------



## RSMUM

DivaB - How wonderful to hear from you but  I'm so sorry you have been through hell,but it certainly does sound like you have a little fighter on your hands - you must have gone through such an awful time I really hope the next months go by uneventfully and you are able ( I imagine impossible but.. ) to relax somewhat and enjoy your pregnancy...

Bloobs - did you say it was -12 where you are!!!!!!           Just sent you a long IM but your IN box is full hunny! 

Skirtgirl and Tinkelbunny - what an exciting time for you both!

OOPs gotta go - Just heard "Lily NO!!!! " from R - ooo no what is she doing now?!

Last night she " cooked " the nativity Mary in her pretend microwave so she could be up to anything...


HNY By the way to you all! 

Finally got snow here - 2 days off school for R - yippee!     ;


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Bluebelle - I did it!!! Finally! Ticker is now on! Hope you are okay...not long now hun and you will meet Baby Bluebelle...I can't wait!!  

Diva - Great to hear from you...can't imagine the Christmas you have had, all that worry. So pleased that you have a little fighter there. Great news!!

Skirtgirl and Tinkelbunny - Wahooo...so near now. How exciting!! Good luck to you both,xxxx

Rsmum - Sounds like you are enjoying the Snow...how lovely to here about your beautiful girls..made me laugh about Lily putting Mary in her pretend microwave!! Bless..how are you doing?

Sasha - Sounds like you need to curl up on the sofa with a hot drink and take care of yourself. It's no fun having a cold in this weather, especially when you have no heating at work. Take Care of yourself, xx

Holly - Love the pic.

Dawn - How are you hun? Been thinking of you. x


Hi to all I have missed too,

Love,
Bel,x


----------



## sky7

Hi All

I am new to this and we are looking into Donor Eggs this year.  Can you tell me where I can look for clinic recommendations either in Europe or USA.  I have heard that Shady Grove are good in the USA and also that there are good ones in Spain.  I am 48 so may have left it too late for some clinics.

Also how do I get onto the Donor egg chat nights?  Do I have to do something in advance of next Wednesday?

Any help or info would be greatly appreciated, there appears to be so much information out there it is difficult to know where to start.

Sky7


----------



## lovemylabrador

Just a quickie whilst Madeleine snoozes ... A very happy New Year to all my Abroadie friends, wishing you all much happiness in 2010.

Diva - SO relieved to hear that everything is ok after such a frightening time for you, brought tears to my eyes - you have one amazing and special little one in there.  

Skirtgirl, Tinklebunny - exciting times!!!!!!!

Sky - best of luck! Going down the donor egg route was the best decision we ever made - we had our daughter in November following tx in Spain -  Bernebeu, Alicante - highly recommend it - if you search for Bernebeu on this site, it should bring up some info as there's a fair few of us now. Otherwise pm me and I can give you more info...

Will try to catch up properly later, we are doing really well. Sorry not have time to catch up with everyone properly, but thinking of you all...

LML  xxx (and labrador loving the snow!)


----------



## larkles

Hello Abroadies

Bel-was delighted to see your news, am sorry I never replied to your pm I was just sore at the time   

The ticker thing as Bluebell mentioned is a hit and miss thing! It took me ages and lots of quick looking at my recent posts to see if it had worked, it did in the end. See you've now managed it well done!

Laura-Think you need a hand too with yours! 

Bluebell-Yeh time flies with FF, just looked at my profile and I joined in 2005
Love your new photo-brilliant-is it a rabbit?! Lots of lovely snow! 

Heaps of snow here, can’t get out the driveway or down the road although the main roads are fine

Giggly and Zoe-how was your first Christmas?? Aww I’d love to see a few piccies if you’re able to do so, hope you had a really special one with your family

SashaB-How are you my lovely? Lovely to see your 14 week ticker

RSMUM-Sounds like Lily has a good imagination-Mary in the microwave lmao

SVB-Good luck hun, hope it’s your year

Skirtgirl-Hope you’re okay, not long now heh? 

LML-Hope you had a lovely Christmas with Madeleine! 

Tinks-Are you Mrs Tinks yet? Good to hear you’ve got a good boss and sent you home, take it easy

Hi Sky7-Yes it's very daunting when you're starting out trying to decide what clinic. I know Czwch republic does up to 50 years old and others, I'll ask around for you

DivaB-Lovely to hear all is well with little one, how scary that must’ve been for you and dh, really hope little bean continues to grow and blossom

I had a little scare myself the other night, went out about 8pm to the shops got home but couldn't find our elderley cat Larkles, woke up in morning still no sign, really worried called every where. Boiler man arrived at 10am-hadn't seen him either. Last attempt looked out of window & saw him in MY CAR!!! He'd jumped in after I came home from shops & was locked in all night-thankfully no messies in the car or scratches on the upholstery, was very proud of him as it was a really cold night, has been spoilt rotten with dh’s side of the bed which I put the bed warmer on for him, he loves it!! 


I hope everyone had a good Christmas & New Year and wish everyone a better one than last

Larkles
xxx


----------



## svb

Hi Larkles, Great to hear from you. Good luck with your forthcoming visit to Czh and glad that little Larkles is ok. Bless him 

Lirac. Can't believe you're 12 weeks already! I remember your ticker when it was just 4 weeks. Amazing!

Diva - What a miracle!  

Just thought I'd come on and update my progress. I had my injection on NYE (Thanks Skirtgirl for the advice) it didn't hurt a bit.
Just now waiting for AF to arrive any time between tomorrow and Sunday. Then start on the progynova. 
I've been told by IB that they have matched me to a donor. I don't know anything other than they have proven fertility.
We will find out the obligatory info at ET. To be honest, I'm not too fussed about all the details. I am of course curious, but I trust their judgement.  

Take care in all this   everyone.

S x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just wanted to bob on ( i have some ISP issues atm )

Welcome to Sky7
You will need to go into the chatroom, if you click the chat button

*********

In advance, check that you have Java installed as you will need this to access the chatroom

if you havent you can download from the website below

www.java.com

Larkles glad that mr larkles is ok

Will try and pop back later but if not catch up tomorrow

~E~


----------



## Bel

Larkles,

So great to hear from you. I think of you often. Please do not apologize for not replying to my PM...I more than understand. Just pleased you are okay and Mr Larkles too...gosh I bet that was a worry for you? My Barney is my baby and I don't know what I would do If I lost him for a night...we lost him for 5 minutes once and it felt like forever...so pleased he is safe and being spoilt!

Sending you lots of love,

Bel,xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hey Bel
I am loving that ticker of yours!
Love to all 
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Bel

Thanks Lovely Crusoe,

Can't believe that it's mine?? Still feels like it is happening to somebody else, I know it is in a way (meaning Jo), but it feels really bizarre!!

Hope all is okay with you?

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## svb

Evening ladies.
I hope you're all snuggly and warm inside. 

Can I ask a quick question. Bit of a mild panic!!!
My treatment plan states:
PROGYNOVA 2mg from the 1st day of your cycle till the 8th day of your cycle.
1 pill in the morning with breakfast

I have just literally started af now! Do I wait until the morning to take a tablet as that would be day 2, but then if af had started a few hours later I would be waiting until tomorrow. Obviously there'll be no-one at the clinic now until Monday  

S x


----------



## Skirtgirl

I was told that you need to be full on bleeding by 4pm for today to be day 1. This was  years ago by Mr T at ARGC. So I would take tomorrow as day 1.  So exciting that things are starting for you !!


----------



## svb

Lirac and Skirtgirl. Thanks soooo much for your advice. I will do that.

S x


----------



## bluesky3443

Hiya girls,
Sorry I have been absent for a while, very busy with Xmas and New Year and then having visitors from Spain this week, glad that they have gone home now.

Diva, I am so glad that all your worries are now part of the past, your little one is a real fighter and you'll see how everything is going to be ok from now on.

Skirtgirl, my friend, not long now, how exciting, how are you feeling? Have yout got everything ready?
Tinkelbunny, I think you are next after Skirtgirl, exiciting times for our litttle abroadies family.

I hope that everyone is fine,enjoying the snow or bored with it by now, I certainly a bit bored now, I have been house band since wednesday and I am tired now, I want to go to the shops.

I have 6 weeks left to my EDD, and lots of things still to purchase.

Bluesky xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Hi Bluesky good to hear from you. Only 6 weeks to go, believe me they go very quickly. I am ok just tired and not at all organised.
Totally fed up of the snow now though.


----------



## LEXEY

just a quicky hope ever1 is well and not to cold  
bluesky and skirtgirl enjoy the last few weeks    bluesky hope your dh is well hun x
sky7 good luck with your tx hun  and welcome x 
diva good to see you back x  
thinkin off you all 
   lml have a fabby day xx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

A belated Happy New Year to you all!

Lexey- Hi Hun, How's it going? Forgive me when is your next tx, can't keep up 

Skirtgirl- Not long to go for you now love, must be so exciting all the best 

Bluesky- Only 6 weeks left for you, that seems to have gone really quickly. Very best wishes for the birth of your little one 

DivaB- Welcome back, I can understand how worried you must have been with your little one, but it's great news that your baby is flourishing and you feel more comfortable now. You totally deserve it 

SVB- Hi how are you? Hope your up and coming tx goes well

Hi Bel how are you? 

Hi also to Larkles, LBL, Holly, Larkles, RS mum, Tinklebunny, Sasha ( have pmed you) and anyone I've missed. Sorry!!!

Well the snow finally seems to be clearing and it's going all slushy with the sleet here in Manchester. Ds got a couple of days off school last Tues and wed so he was happy to build snowmen and throw snowballs.  

I can't believe how many ladies on abroadies are pregnant and about to give birth soon. It's so uplifting and exciting. Good luck and best wishes to you all  I wish I was in the same position it seems that I have been trying to get pg by IVF for the last 2 years and naturally 3 years before that. I have had a bad 18 months with 3 early m/c's and a BFN with 4 tx's but I have to think positively and get back on board 2010 is going to be my year is my mantra!!!

I have got a DE ICSI booked for JUne at Reprofit in the czech republic and am quite excited about the prospect. Not done DE before but felt it was time to move on from my own eggs which I had given plenty of opportunity to work ( and didn't). I was encouraged by the fact that a lot of ladies on the Nov/Dec Reprofit thread had got pg and a lot are having twins!! Just want to get going now and counting down the months. Seems ages off yet!!!!

I will catch up properly with the thread, it just seems to take off at a fast pace if you miss a week or so.

LOve and best wishes
Cat xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Cat,

Great to hear from you. You are in good hands with Stepan. I really hope and pray that these embies stick around for 9 months & beyond.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Cat, so lovely to see you posting and yes 2010 feels like a good year - it's such a good number.  Wishing you all the very best for your move onto the DE journey.  I had 4 cycles with my own eggs to no avail, and was successful on 1st DE cycle !   Really hoping for the same for you !!           Sasha is right by the way - Reproft is great !!!

Sasha, how great to see you at 15 weeks !!

Lots of love,
Bloooobs xxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi abroadies

i'm on maternity leave now and able to catch up...will post more often when my energies allowes.
Skirtgirl i'm also not organised. Hubby is decorating we are living between two properties ...his place is in a neglected state..men hey...well i'm still painting, sanding and whatever with this huge bump!! hope to have his place fixed by next weekend.

wishing you all well and that 2010 will be the year for you xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Tinklebunny, congratulations on starting maternity leave.

Lirac, how are you hun? I can't believe we are only 10 days apart!

SVB, hope all is going well with you. Every day is a day closer to you getting on that plane and to having your precious embies put back inside you. 

LML, happy belated birthday!!!

Bloobs, has the snow bunny begun to melt yet?

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Morning ladies !!!

Tinkelbunny, hope you are enjoying putting your feet up.

Cat, how are things for you?  I'm so excited you are going to Reprofit.  If you would like a chat about the clinic and Brno PM me and I can give you my phone number.  I have a lovely Czech friend who lives in Brno and she showed me lots of nice places that tourists might not find.

Sasha, I love watching your ticker racing along !!  Not long now til your next scan !

SVB - exciting times for you !!  It's great once things start moving isn't it ?  Things actually start to feel real and it's a great feeling.

Lirac, great to see you right there behind Sasha.

Lexey, how are you babes ?  Any funny stories to tell us ?  Also, how is your friend who was ill ?

Bluesky - enjoy your preparations - the quiet before the storm !!

Loads of love to Bel, Crusoe, Diva, RSMUM, Holly, Sky7 and Larkels and everyone else I've missed.

Blooooobs xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Afternoon everyone!

Quick post whilst little one is having a nap (Yippee) to say a very happy 2010 to you all and hope that things go well and brings us some new bumpy mummies this year.

Cat lovely to see you posting and sending you lots of love and luck for this year.  Sasha, Bloobs, Tinks, Lirac and Skirtgirl, hope you are all doing well and giving your tummies lots of love.

Lots of people missing on abroadies lately (including myself often so mustn't point the finger really  ) just sending out a big hello to ElleJay, Bonnie, Laura and some of our much missed abroadies like Jaydi (promise you a PM soon!) 

LML belated happy birthday to you, how is your lovely lab taking to little Madelaine?

Not much news from us really at the moment, usual challenges but we still remind ourselves everyday even on the toughest ones just how lucky we are and we will never let go of that thought.

Sending you all lots of love

Pen and Ollie
xxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hiya all 

so good to hear from those we've not heard from in ages.

well i was at the doc today and he's booked me in for a growth scan next week and if my pelvis is too narrow then it's a c-section the last week of Jan...hubby said he's diary is too full it would have to be 1st week in Feb..hah want to see him negotiating with the doc.

wishing you all well


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Tinklebunny- Best wishes for the growth scan next week, you may see your little one before the end of the month 

Pen- Glad you are keeping well and little Ollie is fine 

Bluebell- Thanks for the info about Brno, I will take up your offer about a chat nearer my time for tx. It would be nice to speak to someone who has experienced Reprofit. It gives me hope that you were successful on first DE IVF cycle after OE negs ( tell me about it) 

Sasha- Likewise I will be contacting you about Reprofit experiences as you are an expert also   How's little bump, getting bigger? 

Lirac- How's your bump progressing hun, so pleased for you 

Getting excited about forthcoming tx although still feels ages away. Still my new job will keep me busy and it will be June before I know it. 

Love and hugs
C xxx


----------



## LEXEY

JUST A QUICK1 
HOPE YOUR ALL OK  
BLUEBELL AM FINE HUN THANKS AND MY FRIEND IS DOIN GREAT  RECONSTRUCTION WELL ON ITS WAY  AND BY THE SUMMER SHEL BE WELL BACK TO NORMAL ITS AMAZIN WOT THEY CAN DO NOW  AM SO GREATFUL  HOW YOU FEELIN HUN  NOT LONG NOW EH  TIME JUST SEEMS TO BE GOIN SO FAST  ENJOY THE LAST WEEKS OFF YOUR PREGNANCEY  AND THANX FOR ASKIN   
CAT  JUNE WILL BE EAR B4 YOU NO IT   
LOVE TO EVERY1 XXXX


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all,

Thanks for the birthday wishes - it was rather quiet because of the snow - only 2 birthday cards, and one of them was from the dog! But walked through the snow to the pub, and had nice lunch with baby asleep on the table and dog asleep under it!

Cat - lovely to see your news, keeping everything crossed for you...

Tinklebunny - hope scan ok. I found my c-section amazing - would have no qualms about having one... 

Hope you all survived to snow ok. Was worried about Larkles cat there - glad he was ok!!!

Have a good weekend,

LML  xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

LML sounds like you have a lovely birthday, love that the dog 'rememberd'!

Lexey great news about your friend. Hope you are doing ok.

Cat  great to see you back with such a positive attitude. I hope DE and 2010 brings you your dream. June will be here before you know it and you can use the time before to prepare yourself and do all the things you cant do with a bump or a baby!

Tink  hope the growth scan goes well. love your DH! mine said could I have it this weekend as he is not keen on work next week! wouldn't it be great if we could pick and choose our dates? I had a section last time and it was fine .

Pen a;ways love to hear about you and Ollie. I know the first months / year can be unbelieveably tough and after your pregnancy you deserved a break but Oliie sounds totally gorgeous and it will eventually settle I promise. Either that you you will learn that sleep is for the weak!! That is what my son believes anyway!!

Sasha and Lirac have you got little bumps yet?

Bluebell how are you doing?

Hugs to anyone I have missed.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Good evening ladies, hope everyone is doing OK this evening.  I have been having a bit of a tidy up and am clearing out a few things and amongst my possesions I came across my Hi-Baby Fetal Doppler which was invaluable to me in the early stages of my pregnancy.  Obviously I have been blessed with Ollie now and we definately will not be having any more children so I am wondering if any of our pregnant ladies would like to have this?

I know there are various opinions as to whether they make you paranoid or not but it really helped me and if there is anyone out there who would like it for reassurance or just for the fun of being able to listen to their baby (guideline is not to use it more than twice a week) you would be very welcome to it.

I dont want anything for it, just perhaps that you pass it on when you have finished with it to another bumpy abroadie.

Just pop a quick post up or send me a PM if you would like it.

Lots of love

Pen
xxx


----------



## svb

Hi Ladies.

Bloobs and Bluesky - Not long now.
Skirtgirl - Anyday now!!!  
Sasha and Lirac - Great to see your tickers coming on nicely.
Hi to everyone else.  

I had my ultrasound scan today and lining 7.2mm which is on track.
I upped my progy to 2 a day yesterday and on Thurs up it to 3 a day.
Still no closer to finding out when we fly. Just have to sit tight and wait for the email 

S x


----------



## Sasha B

Fab news on your lining scan svb!!! I hope the e-mail comes in the next few days. You are so close now.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluesky3443

SVB, very good news on your lining scan, you are all ready to go now. I am sure that they will give you instructions pretty quiclkly as when ET is planned. Fingerscrossed that is not too long for the info to come and then everythinggoes perfectly well for ET.

Very exciting to have a cycle going, it means that very soon SVB will be PUPO  and hopefully anouncing the first BFP of the year, HURRAY................


----------



## bluebell

Yes, a BFP for SVB would be a fantastic start to the Abroadies year !  Great news about your lining SVB and I'm really excited for you that you are so near that call !!!!
Love to everyone,
Blooobs xxx


----------



## LEXEY

sbv  looks like your on you way hun     good luck     
skirtgirl and bluesky and bluebell  good luck 2 you all  your los will be hear very soon   
love and best wishes to you all xxxx


----------



## svb

Woo hoo!! Thanks for all your well wishes girls.

Have received this email today  

"We have received news from the egg donation department, informing us that the egg retrieval of your donor is likely to take place on Friday 22nd or Monday 25th January, depending on the scan that she is carrying out tomorrow Wednesday.
Tomorrow, as we received further news from the egg donation department, we will get back to you."

It now actually feels like my donor is a real person   (does that sound silly  )

S x


----------



## LEXEY

SOUNDS REAL OK     
THIS TIME NEXT WEEK YOUL BE PUPO


----------



## cat68

Sbv- Your cycle is nearly here, and great to know that your donor is getting closer to EC, it makes it more real doesn't it? Is it your first DE tx? Many best wishes for 1st abroadie BFP this year!! 

Lexey - Hi hun how's it going? 

Pen- Did anyone take you up on your offer of the fetal doppler? I would if I was pg !!!

LBL- Belated birthday wishes  How the little un? 

Skirtgirl- Hello hun, how are you? 

Bluesky, Bluebell and Sasha, you lovely pg ladies, how are you, hopefully resting up as much as you can and looking forward to your little bundles of joy. Not long for you now Bluebell and Bluesky, a matter of weeks!! 

Well I've just joined the Gym and went today after work and yesterday so feel really achy but glad that I'm being proactive about getting fit and in shape for hopfully pregnnacy in the summer. Please  

Love
C xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Cat well done on joining the gym hope you manage to keep it up as it will do you the world of good. I was always rubbish at going.

SVB  it is real hun it is definately all happening for you. Good luck.

hugs to Bluesky Sasha and bluebell hope you are all ok


----------



## Sasha B

svb, so happy that you got the e-mail. Get ready to pack your suitcases, you'll leaving in a few days. I found that the more info I got about my donor, the more real she became. Let us know when you've booked your flights.

Cat, you are good, going to the gym. I've gained over a stone since October so you'll be stopping exercising in the summer (hopefully for about 9 months   ) just as I will be starting.

Lexey, how are you hun?

Love to everyone.

Sasha xxx


----------



## larkles

SVB    

Sounds like you're rocking and rolling, most of us know that exciting feeling-it's really happening, best of luck babes  You don't sound silly at all   

Pen-I hope some lucky lady got your doppler 

 to all 

Larkles
xx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie from me.  Scan all fine today, tho' protein and BP both very slightly raised. C-section booked for 8.00am 23rd Feb - the day after DDs 4th birthday !

Love to everyone.  More later but this is (officially) my last day fo work so loads to do !!

Love Bloobs   xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Bluebell good luck and welcome to day time telly it can get pretty boring but it sounds like you've got loads to do.

also a me post...I was at the hospital..Lister in Hert's and saw yet again another doctor...but he was good..unlike the other one he didn't push me into a c-section ..we discussed the various options and he sent me home to 'bake'...aagh doesn't that sound funny...i'm 38weeks and 3 days

we were up North last night and had to drive back..i offered to drive...but was only now told that at this stage i'm high risk and shouldn't be behind a steering wheel..could cause worse damage should we be in an accident...well during the drive i was having contractions every 15minutes...yikes hubby was stressing and i was so exhausted...have had the odd one today but nothing like last night...babies head is down and all is ready to go...we have to wait my next appontment is on the 3rd Feb...no clash in the diary!! 

wishing you all well...i'm reading and following your treatments. xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bloobs!               

So so so so exciting that you're about to start mat leave AND you have a date for Little Miss Troublemaker's arrival! Also that the scan went well, altho not surprised your BP is up- we'll blame that on the stress! Hope to catch up with you soon and hear all your gossip.

Tinkelbunny- ooh exciting! Really not long to go if baby is good to go! Loads of luck xx

How are the lovely abroadie ladies? Sending you all happy stress busting baby creating vibes by the bucketload!
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Bloobs, so pleased your scan went well, that must have been a relief   

Tinklebunny, it sounds like your little one is anxious to make an appearance before your EDD

svb, hope you are having fun packing.

Cat, thinking of you loads. June can't come fast enough!!!

Larkles, so lovely to hear from you. How are you?

Lexey, any news from you? When are your Reprofit dates again?

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## svb

Woo Bloobs great news on the scan and lovely that you have a date set.

Good luck Tinkelbunny!

Sasha. Haven't even started packing yet. We found out today EC will most likely be Monday so we've booked the flights for Sunday and return on 2nd Feb (9 days) we thought we'd extend the time at the end and chill a bit before coming home  
This afternoon I frantically booked the flights, an apartment and car hire too. So I can relax a little bit now.

Our donor has another scan on Friday to confirm definite date for EC.
So it's all getting very exciting now. 

S x


----------



## bluesky3443

Hi girls,
sorry for the me post, 
I also had scan today 36 weeks to see how baby is growing due to the high BP and they thyroid and everything is fine, baby gowing well and is on the top average size. Seen consultant afterwards and he told me that he will not let me go over the 40 weeks, if I had not gone in labour before they will induce me a day or two after 40 weeks, so everything looks a lot more real and I need to put my skates to finish everythign now.

I 'll come in tomorrow to say hello properly to everyone
Blue xxx


----------



## bluebell

Bluesky, great news all is on track for you.  I bet you are feeling really excited !

Svb - I am so excited for you and looking forward to hearing how your donor is progressing.  Just think, you'll be getting some lovely warm sun soon hopefully too ! 

Cat, how are things for you.

Dawn, if you are reading, sending you loads of love   

Love to everyone else,
Bloobs xxx


----------



## svb

Great to hear you're nearly there Bluesky.
Bloobs - Have just read the weather is changing in Spain on Sunday. it's going to rain for a few days   What a bummer! 
Skirtgirl - You must be about there now. Good luck.

S x


----------



## Newday

yes I'm reading thanks
dawn


----------



## bluebell

Sending you loads of love Dawn and hoping all is OK for you and that 2010 brings you lots of fun and happyness.  Would love to catch up on your news sometime.  PM me if you ever feel like it.  You are often in my thoughts.
Bluebell


----------



## Sasha B

And mine too    xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEXEY

and mine     take care dawn


----------



## Bel

Mine too Dawn,xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Me too Dawn!  I hope you are ok.

Bluebell how exciting to have a date and be officially off now, you must be so excited, hope you are managing to take things easy.

Bluesky and Tinks exciting times for you too, so looking forward to some new abroadie babies joining the clan!

svb good luck to you!  

No takers on the doppler yet - Cat happy to wait until its your turn!  I will hang on to it for the next abroadie bump who feels ready so do please remember I have it all you lovely ladies gearing up for treatment this year.

We are doing well, Ollie has finally learned how to sleep a bit and despite us all having colds we are feeling much more human.  

Sorry for the short post, never have much time at the moment!

Pen
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Mine too Dawn    

Laura


----------



## Skirtgirl

Hoping this is your year Dawnxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Thought some of you would want to post your thoughts, experiences and views on "unregulated overseas clinics" here...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=224609.0

Sasha xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Sasha just noticed your ticker, 16 weeks      I dont know why but this was one of my early goals, so well done on reaching it.


----------



## Newday

I'm getting a little worried no af since failed cycle at end of Nov. I had little blood on day it was due then  HCG 3 days after which was 0.76 then bleed 3 days later and then nothing since. Do you think my body is just sorting itself out or what?
dawn


----------



## bluebell

Hello Dawn,
Really sorry I can't say as don't have experience of this, but have you asked your clinic or your UK experts?  You could also ask a Nurse here on FF, but then you know all of that !  It does sounds a bit like your body having a rest, but worth checking it out.  Keep us posted with what you find out.  Sorry couldn't help. Hope you are having a nice weekend.
Blooobs xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - I just popped on -haven't been on for ages - and wanted to say it does sound like your body just taking a while to sort itself out - hope it settles down soon - think of you often hun  xxx 

Hello to everyone else - great to see this thread so busy again - will try to post next week - but am off to Italy for a wedding - can't wait!!  

xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all,

Sorry not been posting, but been reading trying to keep up... 

dawn - its all a bit of a blur, but i seem to remember my af was all over the place after txs - hope all sorts itself out soon

Sasha - Have posted on the 'unregulated' overseas clinic thread... 

We are well. Lovely lab very gentle around dd, comes and sits on my feet when feeding her! Dh being sent away for 6 months posting from the summer   

LMLxx


----------



## svb

Hi Ladies
I am here in Spain at last. 
I have decided to just post a link to my diary if that's ok with details on our egg collection today.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=224417.0

Catch up with you all soon.

Sarah x


----------



## lovemylabrador

sarah - so excited for you, and wishing you the BEST of luck...  xxx

LML xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Sarah,

  that EC goes very well today. So excited for you!

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Sarah,

Just read your diary, wow your donor produced 12 eggs, that's great!!  No doubt you will get a lot of fertilised embies from them. Hope that your blasts transfer goes well in 5 days time!! BFP all the way!! 

C xx


----------



## svb

Thanks all. So excited.
Just got connected to Wi Fi at the apartments so no longer feel like I've lost a limb  
S x


----------



## bluebell

Really excited for you Sarah !  12 eggies - what a bumper basket !! Hoping all goes well for you for ET.  Keep us posted !

Dawn, hope you get some answers re your AF.  Let us know.

Must go and cook a very late tea !!

Bloobs xx


----------



## Sasha B

15 weeks already, Lirac!!! Your ticker is moving on nicely.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hi Lirac - that's wonderful!! Hiccups next!

LML


----------



## nats210

Hope you don't mind me popping in sorry i have been such alousy poster but could I ask a question.

Did any of you take asprin and if so when did you stop.
From memory I took it with my previous pg but can't remember when I stopped.

many thanks, hope 2010 makes all your dreams come true
Nats
xx


----------



## svb

Morning ladies.

Sasha and Lirac, lovely to see your tickers moving on.

We went back to the clinic earlier and Dr B is very pleased. We have 7 remaining embies.
We will go back again on Thursday to find out when transfer will be. It'll be either late Friday or Saturday.
Have started on the pessaries now. I had forgotten how horrible they are  

It's horrible weather here. It's windy and raining.

Come on little embies, keep strong  
            

Catch up with you later in the week.

Sarah x


----------



## cat68

hi Ladies,

Well done Sarah for the 7 embies, there should be plenty of perfect blasts out of those. Good luck with ET. The pessaries are awful aren't they the leakage is terrible yuck, I remember it well!!

Hi Nats- Sorry don't know about the aspirin, didn't take it in my 1st pg. Not long for you to go now and you will see your little one 
Best wishes

To the other pg ladies, Bluebell, Sasha and Lirac how are you and hope that you get chance to rest as much as you can 

I feel v pleased with myself as since I joined the Gym have to going 3 times per week (only week 2 though). Hope I keep it up!! it gives me something else to focus on instead of ttc. I will focus on that in June. At least I should be in good shape when I go to Reprofit....

C xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Sarah - congrats on all those lovely embies!!

nats - can't remember exactly, but was told to take aspirin only for few weeks - maybe 12 week mark max.

Cat - Gym sounds lovely - I like it when you get to the stage when your body feels rubbish if you don't go - its been a long time since I had that feeling though!

LML xxx


----------



## cat68

LBL- Your DD is so lovely, makes me feel even more broody if that's possible!!!!


----------



## lovemylabrador

Thanks Cat       - I hope I can return the compliment in the not too distant future...

xx


----------



## svb

Morning Ladies,
We've just had the call. 4 remaining embies of good quality and transfer will be Saturday at 9am.  

Just out of interest, does anyone recall from receiving the news on day 3 how many you lost by day 5?
It would be so nice if we had 2 to transfer and 2 to freeze, but I doubt we will have all 4 still in 2 days time.  

S x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi all,

Sorry I havent been posting much but I do read often, just dont get much hands free time to type!

SVB great news on your embies, good luck for Saturday!  We had a bumper crop like you but in the end we lost a few as we were trying to get to blast stage and eventually ended up with 3 at 8 cell and went with those.  They resulted in little Ollie so of course we were totally thrilled.  It does vary enormously so you could easily still have all 4 still by day 5.  Fingers crossed for you and sending you lots of    

Nats, I took asprin right up to the day Ollie was born as I have 'sticky blood' and one baby asprin a day really cannot do that much harm in my book but you should be led by your consultant.  The idea I think is to keep the blood flow nice and fluid during those important early weeks so you may be fine to stop at 12 weeks but I would take expert advice.

Bloobs how are you doing sweetie?  And any news from Skirtgirl

Love and hugs to you all

Pen
xxx

PS anyone know why my ticker isnt working


----------



## Sasha B

svb, I feel for you hun. It is such a waiting game but every batch of embies is different and so one can really predict how many you will have for transfer. What I will say though is that if the clinic weren't confident that they would have enough for a day 5 transfer based on the rate of growth and development of your embies so far, they would opt to do a 3 day transfer, so they must be doing well. It is all out of your control and I know how powerless & anxious that can make you feel. 

Wishing you all the very best for Saturday!

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Laura68

My ticker isn't working either!  I think Jaydi said it was something to do with Lillypie chaging how you have to save it.... must see if I can find her post.

SVB - congrats, the clinic are taking your precious embies to blastocyst which is a fantastic result.  We had a result almost exactly same as yours.  I think we had 5 at this stage and ended up with two on transfer day.  IB are very clear that their job is to get you one or two fab quality embies, blasts if poss, and if you get any to freeze, it's a bonus.  Sounds like it's all going beautifully anyway. Goof luck for saturday.

Nats - I took asprin until week 12.  As Pen says it's to help blood flow during those crucial first months and help prevent mc.

Skirtgirl - are you and your new baby out there anywhere??!!!!!

Love to everyone else.

Laura


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hi Svb,

Exactly as Laura said - from slightly blurry memory, we had about the same number as you to start, but by the day 3 tf, only 2 good quality ones left, both were transferred , none to freeze, and felt disappointed, but IB said we only needed one good'un and they were proved totally right!

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LML  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

SVB - congrats on getting to blast stage !!  like everyone else has said, it varies from cycle to cycle.  We have varied so much with each cycle and the number of frosties is hard to predict, but my feeling is that they don't keep any embies by Day 5 that aren't really good 'uns and that if you get any to freeze they will be super dooper ones, but that if you don't, that's not unusual.  4 is a good number to take to blast - you are doing really well !!

Pen, so lovely to hear from you.  Glad that little Ollie is doing so well and I love the photo !

Nats, I am 35 weeks today and still on aspirin (it is the only medication I stayed on).  My consultant was pretty relaxed about it and said it won't do any harm to stay on it, and that it is a possible factor in helping to keep BP down, and he has told me to come off it at 36 weeks.  Glad all going well for you,  Keep us posted.

Cat, I am sooooooooooooo impressed by your gym shenannigans !! Well done - you'll be toned and sylph-like for you next tx !  I must admit that with cycles where I felt really fit leading up to them I felt really good and positive about the cycle.  Good for you !!  I've jsut been for lunch with a friend who has lost 1.5 stone in a diet since just before Xmas and I was dead jealous as she looked fab, and I kept trying to ply her with cakes !    Not that long for you now until your build up to tx.  June is a really nice time to go to Brno - not too hot yet but still lovely and summery, and also let's hope that you'll then have a lovely spring baby !!

Laura, how are your little ladies ?  Do you have photos stashed anywhere on here ?

LML - loving hearing all about Madeleine - she is such a sweetie.

Lexey, how are you ?  Sorry, I am so crap at remembering things - when is your next tx?  Am I right that you have decided to go again in the summer ?  Feel free to tell me off if I  have got it wrong !!       Glad your friend is feeling better.  

Had my m/w check today.  All fine - a few niggles, e.g. babe still transverse lie / oblique, but nothing major.

Lotsa lurrrv to you all,
Blooooobs xxxx


----------



## svb

Thank you for all your advice girls.
I know we are lucky to be going to blast. I really hope we get there  
Saturday seems like such a long way away! 

Yes Skirtgirl are you still there?


----------



## bluesky3443

SVB, as everyone has said every cycle and embies behave differently but I just want to give you a bit of encouragement and positive thinking.
We had 4 embies from day one from fertilization, I had mysame doubts as you, how are thy going to reach blast stage with only 4 I wanted guarantees, better eggs, you name, embriologist said to me cos I demanded to speak to a doctor,  that they all look very  good all of them the same quality and she would be very surprised if they would not reach day 5. I went along with it, and..............all 4 reach not only day 5 but day 6, they tranferred 2 and they froze 2 and as you know my baby is due on the 17th of feb, not long now.

I am sure that your embies are good ones and let's hope that you get your BFP very soon, good luck for saturday.

Skirtgirl, how are you babe? is your baby with you? we are all dying to know

Blue x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi SVB

same here i had 5 embies and on the day of transfer only 3 blasts..one took. are you taking your progesterone and are they monitoring your levels? your progesterone should be above 40 and you have to take it a few days before ET.
good luck

Nats i'm also taking aspirin but am 42 years old...another thing is i have very low blood pressure so not realy that good for me but then my blood would still be sticky...so take one every other day.

i'm 39 weeks and feeling all sorts of pains...desperate to hold our bundle now.

love to all


----------



## Skirtgirl

I am here! with baby Oscar sitting on my lap. He was born on wednesday and is totally gorgeous.

svb fingers crossed for your little embies, sounds like you have great embies there.

will catch up with everyone else later.


----------



## Sasha B

Congratulations Skirtgirl!!! So pleased for you, dh and the twins. You sound so taken with little Oscar and so very chilled.

love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## svb

Skirtgirl  Hope you had a good labour. 

We have some fab news 
We arrived at the clinic this morning to the news that we have 5 Grade A blasts 
I have no idea where the 5th came from it must have caught up since Thursday.

We had 2 transferred and have frozen 3. 
We are staying on in Spain until Tuesday so taking it easy and relaxing and enjoying the sunshine.

Thanks for all your advice. I am still in shock we had so many 

Tinkelbunny - I'm taking progesterone and progynova, but not being monitored. 

S x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Yeehaaaaaaaaaa welcome to the world baby OSCAR and well done Mummy! am so thrilled for you just have to do a little dance and post a celebratory smily or two                       

Hope you are all doing well and would love to hear how your labour was.

SVB fantastic news for you too hope you two blasts are snuggling in nicely take dood care of yourself    

Pen
xxx


----------



## Bel

Great news SVB...wow, you have a fab lot there. Please take things real eay and relax in the sunshine. The 2ww can be awful, but much better in the sun!! Sending you lots of positive vibes, bel,xxxx

Tinklebunny - Congrtulations on the birth of Oscar....fab news and made my day!! xx

Love to all you lovely girlies,
Bel,x


----------



## Sasha B

​
SVB!!! What fantastic news, 5 grade 1 blasts. That's one more than you had bargained on! What a lovely surprise. All the very best for your 2ww.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## mini-me

*CONGRATULATIONS TO SKIRTGIRL AND DH*​      ​
Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## mini-me

svb - fab news on the embies, sounds like a good crop!  Good luck for the 2ww  

Tinklebunny - not long now, good luck.   

Love to all,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## Ratty1

svb - just wanted to say congratulations on your blasts. PUPO all the way!!!

Rachel


----------



## bluebell

To Skirtgirl, Skirtboy and little Oscar !!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!                                                       

That must be the most low key birth announcement we have ever had on Abroadies !!!!

I am so happy for you !!  Give him a big kiss from me !!!    

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Skirtgirl - congratulations Mummy - thats the most wonderful news!!!!!!!!! Kisses to your lovely Oscar...


                             

LML  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

SVB - wow!!! fantastic result... congrats and keeping everything crossed...


----------



## Martha Moo

wow

what wonderful news

SVB fantastic news on blasts      



Skirtgirl and family

   

welcome to the world Oscar

love to all

Em


----------



## cat68

Congratulations Skirtgirl, Dh and family on the birth of your son Oscar    
   


SVB Great news on the blasts transfer and 3 frozen blasts for siblings. I wish you every success!  

Hello everyone else, hope your all well 

C xx


----------



## larkles

Ellie/Skirtgirl
Huge congratulations for lovely Oscar arriving safely into your arms            

Hope you and your family are enjoying all & hope the birth was an easy one  

Larkles
xx


----------



## larkles

SVB-brilliant news hun, really hoping this is your time    

Keep chatting, helps while away the 2 weeks!!

Larkles
xx


----------



## svb

Thanks everyone for all your well wishes.

Larkles - Nice to hear from you and.............


----------



## Laura68

Congratulations Skirtgirl!  Lovely name too.  Enjoy getting to know your little Oscar. xxxxxxxxxxxxx

SVB wow what a perfect result.  Congrats on being PUPO.  Rest up and enjoy the Spanish sunshine.
Laura


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Larkles

       

Hope you had a fab day.

Sasha xxx​


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to say congratulations to svb on the fantastic bumper crop of blasties !!  That's great news !  Hope you are enjoying chilling out a bit and I am sending good burrowing in vibes to your precious cargo !!
      

Will type more to everyone else later........

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## LEXEY

SKIRT GIRL WOW CONGRADS HUNI           FAB NAME HOW YOUR BOTH WELL MAY HE BRING YOUAND YOUR FAMILY LOVE n LAUGHTER ALWAYS XXXX


----------



## LEXEY

SBV              TONS OFF LUCK COMIN YOU WAY 
I HOPE YOUR  IS ON ITS WAY 
GIRLS SORRY av not posted  iv been in hospital having mty opp on my hand  and i wanted to let you no iv cancelled my tx in april iv had such a lot on  somthin had to give and right now tx was the only thing im in control off ill be readin and if i have any news ill keep you posted good luck to all the new mums and mummies to be and those who are on there way  thankyou all for the help and support  youv givin me its been priceless xxxxxxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Lexey,

I hope that the operation on your hand was a success and it heals soon.  Sorry to hear that you cancelled your tx in April but if you've got a lot on at the mo tx can wait till your feeling ready to get back in the saddle. You've been a huge help to me and others on here and always positive and a kind word to say. Just pm me if you need to talk anytime.

Larkles- Belated   to you, hope you had a good one

Bloobs- How are you hun, not long to go before you see your little one 

Laura- Hope you and your lovely ladies are well 

Sasha- Hope you are not doing too much and can relax a bit (difficult i know with an young daughter) 

Lirac- Hi, how are you hun? 

SVB- How's the 2ww going,   vibes to you

Skirtgirl- How's little Oscar doing, I bet he is being spoilt rotten 

Had a bit of a bad day yesterday and today nothing major though! Dh had a prang in my car the other day and hit a stationary car coming out of our drive. Luckily we have protected no claims but it will probably have an impact on the premium going up next year  No real damage to our car but the third party car had a dint in it so she will be claiming off our insurance. 

I have also had a engine warning light come on for the 2nd time in my car and have been informed by the garage that I need an accelarator pedal which will cost up to £100 ouch  Booked it in for thurs as needs must as I use the car for my job. 

There has been a bad accident in the town where I live today. Apparently 3 young lads on a stolen motorbike with no helmets on were speeding and crashed into a car coming out of a junction. One of the lads was killed instantly and the others are seriously ill. It's sad and needless though....... I feel really sorry for the poor driver in the car as they stood no chance in avoiding the accident.    

C xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Lexey, just wanted to thank you for sharing your news with us.  You are soooo very brave to cancel a tx.  Friends often say to me that they are amazed I have the strength to carry on with tx, to which I always reply it is hard having tx but harder to stop tx or not to have tx.  You are really sensible to realise that April wasn't the time for you and to put it back and wait until the time is right.  Well done you, and I hope that you are reaping the benefits already of having the stress of tx taken away from you.  You are such a great woman and I hope you keep posting  - you are so kind and also make us all laugh so much !  There is no-one else like our Lexey !!!        Keep us posted, if you feel like it, with what you decide about any future txs.  Take care and hope that your hand is feeling better.

Cat, you have been through the mill with your various car experiences   , and the accident sounded awful.  As I get older it sometimes really gets to me as I am driving along how fragile we all are, e.g. when I see a huge lorry thundering towards me I think how easy it would be for us to crash as the only thing separating us is a white line painted on the ground.  It must be age as I never used to think that way !  Maybe it is a precursor to being one of those annoyingly slow-driving old bids !!  I hope your car gets sorted easily and cheaply and that the insurance isn't too much of a nightmare.

SVB snuggly hugs to your burrowing embies  xxxx

Love to everyone else .. Laura, Sasha, Larkles (happy very belated birthday !!) DivaB, Bonnie, Pen, Lirac, Lentil, RSMUM, LML, Bel, Holly, Mini-me, Skirtgirl and all the others I have missed.

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## LEXEY

BLUEBELL  thanx that was sooooooooooooooooooooo nice      
somtimes life dosnt pan out how wed like even if we do are damdist  to take our lifes in the direction that feels right  am gutterd but needs must  and yes the pressure has lifted as i no longer need to find the time  think about fights,  drugs , scans ect , think you get my drift    although my flights were booked     its 1 less worry    av just had my opp so am off work  now    i guess theres only one way i can go now      ill keep readin  good luck with the birth i hope your all organized  enjoy the last few weeks off your pregnancey  its a special time take care hun 
and thanx again xxx


----------



## LEXEY

CAT SORRY to read your news Hun hope you and your DH are OK    
they are an expense eh ,    the car that is      you aven got an Astra by any chance  av ye ? i had the same problem apparently all new cars are fitted with censors  if your emissions are running even a tad high the warning lights come on  to get you in to the garage asap  IT WORKS  try not to worry it could be something minor  iv had this a few times and the prices have ranged from  its OK don't worry to 400 pound OWCH that 1 was killer iv even stuck black tape over the light b4 today so i could ignore it    
i hope its not bad news   
those poor young  lads my heart gos out to there parent its my worst night mare  i dont  know life is such a worry if its not 1 thing its another thats why its so important to enjoy  every happy time we have  god only nos wot there parents are goin through right now  i guess it dosnt get any worst  
take care hun an  good luck at the garage


----------



## bluesky3443

*SKIRTGIRL*             
I am so happy for you and your family, I hope that Oscar is a little angel for you. Oscar is one of the names that I had in mind if our baby is a boy, so we might have the same name ............. Post and let us know how are you and liitle precious.

SVB, you had the best of new reagarding your blastos, where did they 5 came from Good luck for the 2ww, I hope that you dont get to mad, I hope that you get your BFP.

Lexey, I am glad that you had your hand operation and that everything has gone well on that front, rest and stay at home now that you can. I know sometimes that we must make decisions that are very hard but you know best when is the correct time for your tx. Once you decide you will put all your energy and concentration and what is most important positiveness attitude to get the POSITVE.
Dont go away though, stay around and keep us sane.

Tinkelbunny, you must be next!!!!!! are you almost 40 weeks now let us know how are you feeling girl.

Bluebell, you must be so excited as well, how many weeks are you now, I know that you said that they will bring you in for a C-section on 38 weeks if I am not mistaken. All will be happening soon.....

I am now in maternity leave, yuppeeeeeeeeeee, but lots of things to do around the house and before the baby arrives. I take plenty of breaks though so everyhtings takes 3 times longer. DH is saying he was happier while I was a work, no one bossing him around.

Take great care everyone


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Bluesky yes i'm due any day now....

had a 3hr long hospital appointment yesterday..midwife gave me a sweep..hubby had to sit down and breath deeply ha ha!!

am due another two visits from the midwife repeat of the same over the next couple of days..I'm 1.5cm dilated but the head is not engaged at all. had a few false starts but nothing else am all OK. if all of the above fails we have a c-section date booked 17th...so hope to have a natural...but i'll do what is best for baby when the time is right.

hubby is so emotional we can't believe it is nearly time to hold our baby...was at the pub last nigth (no worries i've not had a drop of alcohol in ages..am designated driver) well spoke to another chap they also had ivf and it was so good for the two men to share that emotional side of how much it all means to them..hubby was there with tears in his eyes...all of this is so special.

love to all ...will keep you posted. xxx


----------



## LEXEY

SKIRTGIRL wishing you a speedy delivery lookin 4ward to hearin all about your new baby  good luck hun x


----------



## lovemylabrador

hi all - 1 handed typing...!

Lexey - good on you for having strength to say no to tx at the mo - glad it has taken some of stress off. as others have said, hope u will be around on here even so...

bluesky - enjoy the mat leave!!

tinks - lovely about the DHs in pub. Good luck with next couple of weeks. I ended up with a c-section, and it was a very nice experience...

Best to all..

LML  xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Tinks, will be thinking about you in the coming days and weeks. Hope little one decides to engage very soon. So lovely that you & Dh were able to share some insights from this journey with the guy you met at the pub.

Lots of love to everyone. Sorry, no time for personals as working from home tonight.

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone !!
It's quiet on here !

Just wanted to wish svb all the very best for testing.  I hope that those super dooper blasties have done their thing and are still growing nicely to give you a big fat positive !!           

LML - yes C-sections aren't that bad at all are they ?!!  Mine was OK last time, despite 40 hours of labour before it.    I'm quite looking forward to this one.

Dawn, thinking of you.

Lexey, how's yer hand ?  Is it OK to hold wine glasses and things ??  

Bluesky, make the most of your maternity leave !!  I thuoght I was going to have a nice 3 weeks, but looks like mine might be cut short !!

Tinks, loved the blokey bonding story !!  Hope all OK with you.

Skirtgirl, how's it going with Oscar ?

Lots of love to everyone else,
BB xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Blooooooooobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Loads and loads and loads and loads of luck if it is this week!!!! You'd better keep us informed! Sorry we keep missing each other, will definitely try you tomorrow. xx

Hope all the lovely abroadies are well, loads of luck to anyone testing, preparing to cycle or with bubbas on the way.  Sorry I am not able to be more specific than that, am an airhead these days! Nothing new, I know... 

Big hugs from me, little Zoe and my dog who's snoring merrily next to me on my bed. Spolit bloody rotten, our mutt!
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bloobs thinking of you this week 
will be back later but the milk monster is up!


----------



## svb

Bloobs. Hope everything goes ok for you....  

Well ladies, OTD was today  

We have a    Still in shock 

Thank you for all your well wishes and your support on here. You're a fab bunch.
We're obviously taking one day at a time as it's very early days but we are just over the moon.

Another one in the bag for Instituto Bernabeu  

HcG levels were 183.63. is that ok? I was told by the nurse, it was good.


S x


----------



## Sasha B

Yipeeeeeeee! Congratulations SVB on your   !!! I was thinking about you today and wondering how you were getting on. 183 is a great beta level. Enjoy your pregnancy and wishing you a happy & healthy nine months.

love,

Sasha xx


----------



## cat68

Hi SVB,

Well done and congratulations on your       
I had a feeling that it was going to happen with those Grade A blasts.
The HCG level is great and might mean there is more than 1 developing 

LOve and Hugs
C xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Cat,

How are you hun? Been thinking about you too. It would be great to catch up for a chat sometime. Roll on June!!!

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

SVB - yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!
                     

Really happy for you and I hope that you have a fantastic and event free pregnancy ahead of you.  

Those levels sound really good.  How many days past egg collection are you ?

Love to you and your DH and enjoy the celebration !!

Thanks for your lovely PM too.

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## LEXEY

SBV HUGE CONGRADS TO YOU AND YOUR DH AM DELIGHTED    
WELL DONE ENJOY


----------



## bluebell

Blimey Lexey how many times did you click on the BFP !!! - and you with sore hands as well !!       Hope you are OK.

Cat, how are you feeling? - not long for you now !!

Sasha give Noodle a rub from me xxxx

BB xxx


----------



## svb

Thanks so much girls. You're a great support.

Lol Lexey - I've wanted to click that BFP button for so long. 

Bloobs - I'm 14dpo. Seems really strange as I had transfer only 9 days ago. 
They only fertilised the eggs 2 weeks today, but I'm classed as 4 weeks pg.  

Don't suppose you would question it in a natural pg, but we know it's impossible as DH only did his sample 14 days ago!  

S x


----------



## bluebell

Oh the joys of immaculate conception !!    

I assume the Abroadie chat room is open tonight (7.30pm) ?  I will pop in to see if Ruth is there.

BB xxxx


----------



## LEXEY

blue bell you know how much i like them      and my right hand is as you can tell is the good 1     
if i ever get the chance  to click that button 4 myself b leve me youl be dizzy     hope your well  not long to go now eh    hun 
sbv you enjoy     am sure it will be some time b4 your down SEE YE SOON  once agen huge      
love and best wishes to you all take care xxxx


----------



## bluesky3443

SVB, 
CONGRATULATIONS                                   
Enjoy your pregnancy and as the girls have said  183 levels is very good.
Well done!!!!!!!! very happy for you, 

Tinkelbunny, how are you doing, any news on you, you must be so ready by now, I hoped that you might have some news after last weeks sweeps. Let us know how are you, hun.

take great care all


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

just popping in to say

 SVB on your 
fab levels 

Em


----------



## larkles

Huge congratulations SVB

      

Hi to Pea too=hoping I can do some dancing elephants for you soon

Love to everyone

Larkles
xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

svb            
hope you have a great 9 months!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Wow what lovely news, congratulations SVB hope you have a fantastic trouble free pregnancy!


----------



## cat68

Hi Everyone,

SVB congrats again enjoy your pg!! 

Diva B How's it going hun, half way through your pg now!! 

Pen- How is little Ollie, I bet he is thriving 

Skirtgirl- How is little Oscar, I bet he is the apple of your eye 

Larkles- How are you hun? 

Bluesky- any sign of the little bundle of joy yet? 

Lirac- How is your pg going love? 

Lexey- How is your hand now hun?

Hello Holly, I don't think we have spoken before 

Bluebell- Thanks for asking about me, I'm fine just iching to get to Reprofit now. How are you, not long now!! 

Sasha- Again, thanks for asking about me. yes we will have to catch up. I want to know all about your pg, I will pm you and see when your free to talk 

Tinklebunny- Any news yet? 

Giggly- How is little Zoe doing? 

Not much to report from me apart from still going to the Gym and work is busy, still finding my feet!!. Am I the only one to do this?: ie daydreaming that my tx will work in June and thinking about mat leave, when I will finish work EDD etc etc. Talk about getting ahead of myself.   Still I need to have PMA that it will work and I don't want let the board down!!. I think most of you ladies are pg or just had babies.  
  Eva from Reprofit just emailed to find out if I was still interested in the tx in June. Doesn't she know that I keep hounding Stepan with my emails. Poor Guy 

Love and Hugs
C xx


----------



## Ratty1

SVB - thought you were testing soon! Congratulations on your   It is great to hear that you have finally had success - sometimes a change in clinic is just what the doctor ordered!!!

Rachel


----------



## svb

Thank you all so much for your congrats.

Kat. Keep up the PMA. It defnitely helps  

Thanks Lirac I used the calendar on the site. EDD is 18th October.

Still feeling very cautious though and taking very small steps.
Am going to get my hcg done again tomorrow and then we'll book in for a 7-8 week scan.
At least then we will have little milestones to aim for. 

I really want to enjoy being pg, but it is so worrying too. 

S x


----------



## lovemylabrador

SVB - HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!

Congratulations!!!! So thrilled for you!

LML  xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to see how svb is getting on .. have you had any more HCG results ?  Hope all is going well.  When is your 1st scan ?  Been thinking of you.

Lots of love to everyone else.


Bluebell xxx


----------



## svb

Oh Bloobs how lovely of you.
I was thinking of you earlier today and wondering if you'd had the baby yet?
Any news?

Yes had another hcg on Wednesday 16dpo, the level was 448. 
I've booked for my scan on 1st March which will be exactly 7 weeks.
I've also booked for another hcg next Thursday (just for reassurance until the scan  )

Hope everything goes well for you.  

Hope everyone else is ok.  Gone a little quiet on here lately. 

Sarah x


----------



## Sasha B

Sarah, that is fab news! Good to see your levels rising nicely and that you have your first scan booked. You must be so excited.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

SVB fantastic news...wishing you all the best for the months ahead.

here is some news about me....this whole going into labour process is a bit like watching paint dry...why don't they tell you that your due date is just a date and no clear indication that things will happen on that day...well i did have the 'show' went numb with shock and panic told hubby to pack some food for himself and was convinced that it was all going to happen..contractions were ten minutes appart and getting stronger...tossed and turned all night then in the morning nothing...have had contractions, hip pains and all signs that things are happening...but yet no baby...had the contractions 4min appart last night...we were in a country pub and the whole pub was expecting things to happen there and then..i couldn't even move off my seat...we rushed home and hubby suggested some shut eye before it all kicks off in a big way...guess what it all stopped..aagh!! had another visit from the midwife she did another sweep and said all looked promising..the head is engaged now and the cervix soft but not dilated much...no further advice...hubby is however keen on that hot curry...and it might be a walk/waddle around the shops for some last minute things..we are now booked in for induction on Monday and i am sure it will all kick off once they break my waters...but we live in hope that nature will do it's own thing seeing that I'm a week over due now.

keep you all posted.


----------



## LEXEY

tink sounds like a boy !!!!!!     them and men tend to keep us waiting   
sounds like your all ready id say enjoy a good kip b4 the baby arrives i bet you cant wait good luck  ill keep watchin in  curry sounds good with a     that should to the trick  
love to you and your dh 
BLUEBELL ARE YOU STILL WITH US   
LOVE TO EVERY1 XXX


----------



## Skirtgirl

tink I feel for you , that was me 2 weeks ago,I didnt get a sweep as the dr said it was impossible to do as the cervix was too high, told me to go out for dinner, good job I didn't as 2 hrs after being told it was a definate section my waters broke and within 10 hrs I delivered oscar!! so it could happen at any time. Good luck.


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Tinks, you patient lady! I was convinced that your little one had arrived already. It honestly won't be much longer now. You've made made it too nice and comfortable inside you   . Looking forward to hearing your news next week (if not before). 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Tinks, your little one is teasing you !!!     Good luck over the next few days - you never know we might be on the same day !!    Mine is coming out of the 'sun roof' this Wednesday at 9.00am !!!

SVB so pleased all going so well for you.  Things are looking perfect for you so far !!  

Lexey, how are you lovely lady ?  Any gossip ?

Dawn thinking of you loads if you are reading.

Sasha, so good to chat today.

Lots of love,
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## svb

Bloobs - Good luck for Wednesday. I hope everything goes well for you.  
Tinks - Any day now   

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're enjoying this Valentine's day  

S x


----------



## LEXEY

bluebell am waitin for your gossip       good luck with the birth hun hope all gos well cant beleve how fast it went you prob dont think so      lookin 4ward to hering all about bubs    
TINKS Y DO I AV A FEELING YOUR  IN LABOUR  MMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm      hope am right good luck to you 2 hun 
sbv hope your well hun xxx
sasha you 2 
not sure whos txin next but good luck     
love to every1 
oooppppps HAPPY VALINTINES DAY     
AND  HAPPY CHINEESE NEWYEAR     SORRY CANT FIND A TIGER


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Just popping in to say tara for a few days - my C-section is tomorrow !

Wishing everyone all the best, and I'll see you on the other side !!

Loads of love,
Bluebelll xxxxx


----------



## svb

Blubell


----------



## Laura68

Good luck Bluebell.  Nearly there now!
Laura xx


----------



## LEXEY

GOOD LUCK BLUEBELL     

          ENJOY THIS AMAZIN TIME AND YOUR LAST DAY OFF PREGNANCEY


----------



## Newday

Good Luck Bluebell
Love Dawn


----------



## lovemylabrador

All the best Bluebell!!!!!!!!!!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## larkles

Bloobs-Wishing you all the best that your "sunroof" opens okay tomorrow-loved that saying    

Lots of love

Larkles
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Bloobs - can't believe you are so close now!!!!! All the very, very best to a wonderful, wonderful friend...thinking of you, little R and DH -this little one is going to bring you all soo much happiness..

        

xxxxx


----------



## cat68

All the best Bluebell for today  I will be thinking about you and here's to seeing your little one for the first time So exciting!!
C xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Bloobs good luck darling, hope all goes well and you have a wonderful experience. We will all be in there with you  

Can't wait to hear your news on the other side. Take care, lots and lots of love and hugs    

Pen
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bloobs, looking forward to getting the good news   , What an amazing day it will be to finally meet your younger daughter and to be able to cuddle & kiss her.

Bucket loads of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## nats210

Best of luck Bluebell, looking forward to hearing the news.
nats
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

  Bloobs has had mer mini-madam!!!  

Her name is Isobel and she was born at 11.45am this morning.

Mum and baby doing really well.

Here is the link if you want to post your congratulations...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=228299.msg3594309#msg3594309

Love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## Laura68

Congratulations Bluebell!
xx


----------



## LEXEY

huge congrads to you all                         well done blue bell


----------



## cat68

Huge congratulations to Bloobs and family of the birth of your little one Isobel       

C xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Congratulations Bluebell on the birth of Isobel !!!! I love the name it was top of our girls names list.


----------



## LEXEY

TINKS HOPE ALL WENT WELL BEEN THINKIN OFF YOU    
BLUEBELL  HOPE YOUR DOIN OK AND ENJOYING YOUR NEW FAMILY   
LML YOUR NEW PIC IS SO SWEET   SHES A LITTLE SWEETIE 
LOVE TO EVERY 1 
THINKIN OFF YOU ALL XX


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi all

my baby boy Sean Thomas has arrived tipping the scales at 9.55 pounds!! he is so adorable. will post more soon 

love to all


----------



## lovemylabrador

Tinklebunny - MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!!! And Well done - 9.55lbs!!!!! 

Look forward to hearing all about Sean...

Enjoy these special first days,

LML xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

tinkelbunny

congratulations on you wee boy
wonderful weight

Enjoy every minute they grow sooooo fast

Em


----------



## LEXEY

TINKS OWCH!!!!!!!!!!!!    
MASSIVE CONGRADS  NO WONDER HE DIDNT WANT TO ARRIVE  SOUNDS LIKE THAT HOTEL EZ BEEN IN WAS FAR 2 GOOD    
ENJOY EVERY MIN LOVE N HUGS TO YOU AND YOUR DH


----------



## bluesky3443

Hiya girls,

I finally can connect as my DH did something tio the computer while I was at hospital.

I had my beautiful and gorgeuos  daughter Clara delivered by emergency C-section last  monday night 15th feb 23.51 hours. She is truly beautiful to me and ever so good, weight was 3.820 kg or 8 pounds 6 ounces. We got home on thursday after being at the hospital almost for a week when I arrived to be induced friday the 10th feb.

I will come to write a bit more this week coming as things are settleing and computer working.

blue xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Bluesky

Many congratulations on the safe arrival of Clara

 

cherish every minute

Look forward to hearing more 

Em


----------



## Bel

Congratulations to Tinks and Bluesky...great weights and beautiful names!!!!  

Look forward to hearing more about your little ones....

Love,

Bel,xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Bluesky & Dh,










I am so thrilled to hear that your little Clara arrived safely. You sound so in love with her. You & Dh so deserve this happiness! Hope you are recovering well and look forward to hearing all about your darling daughter.

Love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Tinks & Dh,










Welcome to the world little Sean Thomas! So happy for you both.

Sasha xxx​


----------



## svb

Tinkelbunny - Congratulations!!!   Wowsers!!! 9.5lb 

Bluesky - Congratulations on your baby girl  

That certainly woke the thread up  

All the best to both of you and DH.

Sarah x


----------



## bluebell

Blimey was that all 3 of us in the same week ?

Bluesky on Monday 15th, me on Wednesday 17th and Tinks, what day were you ?

Thank you all sooooooooooooooooooooooo much for your lovely messages.

Isobel is absolutely gorgeous and soooooo lovely and so chilled and sweet.  We will never forget how lucky we are. She looks incredibly like her big sister when she was born too !  I will put a pic in my album of her.  I have been spending ages just looking at her !  

Loads of love to you all,    

Will post more personals later but just wanted to wish svb all the best for the 1st scan and loads of luck and love to anyone having tx on here at the mo.

Blooobs xxxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Bloobs Sean was also born on Monday...didn't want a Valentine baby so kept my legs crossed ha ha

love to all xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Tinks  Congratulations on the birth of Sean      I hope you are recovering well and setlling into being a mummy.

Bluesky  congratulations  You have a daughter!     welcome to Clara. Enjoy being a mummy.

Bloobs Welcome back, I bet you are just so relieved to have Isobel in your arms now! How is dd taking to her baby sister? Hope you are feeling ok.

Wow so many babies! how lovely.xxx


----------



## cat68

Congratulations Tinklebunny on the birth of your son Sean     

Also congratulations to Bluesky on the birth of your daughter Clara      

Bloobs - So lovely to see your back with your new baby Isobel - Ikwym about keep looking at your little one, they are just so delightful newborns 

Hello everyone else, hope you are well. No news from me just tottering along!!!

Cat


----------



## LEXEY

BLUESKY  WOWZZZZZZZZZA I DIDNT THINK YOU WERE DUE TILL NXT WEEK  

MASSIVE CONGRADS TO YOU AND YOUR DH ON THE BIRTH OFF YOUR NEW BABY GIRL CLARE           
ENJOY XXX
PS HOPE YOUR DH IS DOIN OK


----------



## LEXEY

BLULBELL AND SKIRTGIRL 
GLAD TO HEAR ALL IS GOING WELL  DONT FOR GET TO LOOK AFTER YOURSELFS 2   
THINKIN OFF EVERY1   
HI CAT HOPE YOUR KEEPN WELL IT WONT B LONG B4 YOUR ON YE WAY   
TAKE CARE XX


----------



## Laura68

Oh gosh I am welling up!!!
Congratulations Tinks on the birth of Sean.  A big bouncing boy if ever there was one!
Congratulations Bluesky on the birth of Clara.  I love that name - it was one of my faves but doesn't go with our last name.  Beautiful!
Bloobs welcome back.  Lovely to read about you and Isobel.  Does DD completely love being a big sis?

Hope all three of you enjoy falling in love with your newborn bundles of joy and taht everyone else, especially Ellie and Oscar, are doing well.

Laura xx


----------



## Izzy1971

Hi girls,

Sorry to barge in but I was hoping for a bit of help.  I have just got a BFN on my 5th ivf cycle using my own eggs and am now considering DE abroad.  Can anyone give me any advice from personal experience to help me pull some information together as I honestly don't know where to start.   

I am 38 and had a BFP for my first 2 cycles which resulted in miscarriages, since then all BFN.  The clinic haven't said it is my eggs but seeing as DH has grade 1 swimmers, I can only deduce that this is the problem!!  

Anyway, thanks in advance for any help and I wish you all every success in your tx journeys.

Best wishes,

Iz x


----------



## Izzy1971

Hi Lirac,

Thanks a million for replying.  I would love to learn more about IB Alicante - if you could PM me any information you have, I would be really grateful.  DH likes the idea of Spain as my Mother is part Spanish!  

Congratulations on your pregnancy - you are a good advertisement!!   

Thanks again and I look forward to hearing from any of the other ladies who have views of tx abroad.

Take care.

Iz x


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Izzy,

Welcome to Abroadies! I had tx in Spain (IM), Poland (Invimed) and Reprofit (Czech). There are also a lot of ladies on here who have also had cycles with Penny at Serum in Athens. Please feel free to PM me if you want any info on the above clinics.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## svb

Hi Izzy,
Like Lirac, I only have experience of IB, Alicante and am so glad I chose them. At first we were bombarded with all kinds of information and they do all seem to vary in price. 
Like you, I had 5 previous tx and all seemed to be good, DH swimmers Grade 1, I was getting 14, 15 eggs collected, got to blast, but they didn't work. We were going to have one more with my eggs but then decided that we would be better putting that money to a de cycle and we are very very lucky that it has worked first time!! (So far so good) and we also have 3 more Grade A blasts in the freezer. 
Any questions, please feel free to ask.
Sarah x


----------



## bluebell

Hello!
Just a quickie to welcome Izzy !!  I went to IVI Barcelona and Reprofit and have a girl from each clinic !!!  I would recommend that you start to draw up a table and compare clinics.  I suggest you compare things like price, success rates, waiting list, whether or not they egg share (if that matters to you), whether or not they go to blastocyst stage with embryos (if that matters to you), how easy it is for you to get to the country / city of the clinic, how much info they give you about the donor, and last but not least, gut feeling !!!  I would say that all the clinics seem similar in terms of success so it is a case of which suits you best.  We found it so overwhelming at first but then eventually it became clear which was best for us !!!
Had better go - Isobel awakes.
Izzy I wish you all the best for your de tx.
Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Izzy1971

welcome to the Abroadies, i am sure that the ladies here will give you all the advice and support you need 

Em


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229194.0

Em


----------

